# Singles Social Club: It's 5 o'clock somewhere!



## DCTooTall

Since we've just about hit the page limit on the "Original Singles Social Club (tm)" thread,    I'm here by opening up the Sequel for business!


The same general rules apply.

1. Be Nice.

2. Have Fun!

3.  Please stay on topic.   The topic for this thread is pretty much anything and everything off-topic... (IOW's...   Join in, have fun, and be social.   we don't bite....unless you ask nicely)

4. Don't be shy.



So feel free to jump in and join the crowd!    Everybody is Welcome,  noone is turned away!   We even have Universal and DisneyLAND fans as part of the group!


----------



## nurse.darcy

I am grabbing a stool and having a seat.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

*dancing my way in*


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

DCTooTall said:


> we don't bite....unless you ask nicely



Dont lie to the nice people  hehe



DCTooTall said:


> Everybody is Welcome,  noone is turned away!   We even have Universal and DisneyLAND fans as part of the group!




What, we have_ other _than DisneyWorld fans in here .... Omg run!!!! 



Ok, Ok, I guess its cool if they hang too


----------



## ttester9612

I'm chiming in.....Love the title of this new thread. 

Darcy...glad to hear you are recovering.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> I'm chiming in.....Love the title of this new thread.
> 
> Darcy...glad to hear you are recovering.



Thanks T.  I wish the doc would get here and come release me.  I am feeling better and I cannot possibly stand to eat any more of this hospital food.


----------



## DReynolds86

Who's bartending, eh? I'll have a Sam Adams.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> I am grabbing a stool and having a seat.



   Hmmmm... You are lucky you are recovering.   Otherwise I'd give you a hard time about being lazy and sitting when the party is just beginning.....again.  



Altoqueenkelly said:


> *dancing my way in*



That reminds me....

...are we ever going to see the booty shaking Videos from you and Louisa?



Altoqueenkelly said:


> Dont lie to the nice people  hehe



I'm not lieing.    We are kind and wait to be asked about biting.

Now if you noticed,  I didn't happen to mention the Pyrate who likes to show up.  I also didn't mention the pyrate-y kinda things that he has been rumored to be a part of....



DReynolds86 said:


> Who's bartending, eh? I'll have a Sam Adams.





Open bar and you are free to help yourself.    I don't know if we have an actual bartender on duty since I think some of us may sometimes have issues with sharing and handing over the tastey beverages.


----------



## DReynolds86

I don't think that nine hours a day in front of a computer is enough to keep up with this thread.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Well I guess since I have my bartending Cert I can do that. haha *slides a Sam Adam's down the bar*


----------



## TiszBear

Hi All!  Love the title of this thread!  I wish it was 5 o'clock somewhere!


----------



## DReynolds86

bluedevilinaz said:


> Well I guess since I have my bartending Cert I can do that. haha *slides a Sam Adam's down the bar*



Dude bartender, huh? Well it's better than nothin'.


----------



## DCTooTall

DReynolds86 said:


> I don't think that nine hours a day in front of a computer is enough to keep up with this thread.



    We have been known to get chatty.  



bluedevilinaz said:


> Well I guess since I have my bartending Cert I can do that. haha *slides a Sam Adam's down the bar*



SSoooooo.......When's the sleepover/party?



TiszBear said:


> Hi All!  Love the title of this thread!  I wish it was 5 o'clock somewhere!



 to the group.    Grab a drink and feel free to join in!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DReynolds86 said:


> Dude bartender, huh? Well it's better than nothin'.



Well I can't find a job so it is basically worth nothing. haha


----------



## DReynolds86

TiszBear said:


> Hi All!  Love the title of this thread!  I wish it was 5 o'clock somewhere!



What? It's always Five O'Clock Somewhere. That's the point.


----------



## Kfyr23

Oh my I am never going to get anything done now that I have to keep up with two threads. And the occasional chats with friends.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

DCTooTall said:


> That reminds me....
> 
> ...are we ever going to see the booty shaking Videos from you and Louisa?



I plead the fifth on that one  



DReynolds86 said:


> I don't think that nine hours a day in front of a computer is enough to keep up with this thread.



I know the feeling!! But you can do it 



Kfyr23 said:


> Oh my I am never going to get anything done now that I have to keep up with two threads. And the occasional chats with friends.




Well considering all you need to accomplish is sitting in your chair, I think you are good 

And chats with friends.... girlie friends? Cheating on me as usual I see


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Well considering all you need to accomplish is sitting in your chair, I think you are good
> 
> And chats with friends.... girlie friends? Cheating on me as usual I see



I still have to actually clean and take care of Kiley. And I would never cheat your my favorite pain in my butt.


----------



## DCTooTall

Kfyr23 said:


> Oh my I am never going to get anything done now that I have to keep up with two threads. And the occasional chats with friends.



   We aim to please!  



Altoqueenkelly said:


> I plead the fifth on that one



Oh,  you've already incriminated yourself.   Now you just need to provide the video.


----------



## MICKEY88

DReynolds86 said:


> Dude bartender, huh? Well it's better than nothin'.



trust me, with a room full of Beautiful Princesses, who needs a female bartender..


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Now if you noticed,  I didn't happen to mention the Pyrate who likes to show up.  I also didn't mention the pyrate-y kinda things that he has been rumored to be a part of....



it is only a rumor, that those piratey things are rumors..


----------



## MICKEY88

DReynolds86 said:


> What? It's always Five O'Clock Somewhere. That's the point.



but that really isn't true... it might be 5:58 somewhere, but not 5:00


----------



## DReynolds86

5:00+


----------



## Bi-winning

Hello, Singles Social Club!


----------



## DCTooTall

Bi-winning said:


> Hello, Singles Social Club!



 to the group!   Grab a drink and feel free to join into the conversation.






I'm loving the fact the new thread is getting a lot more new people to join in.  Guess the fact there aren't 190 pages helps make it less frightening to poke your head up.


----------



## Bi-winning

DCTooTall said:


> to the group!   Grab a drink and feel free to join into the conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving the fact the new thread is getting a lot more new people to join in.  Guess the fact there aren't 190 pages helps make it less frightening to poke your head up.



Way ahead of ya-- Got a Corona in hand already!  And yeah, this is an easier time to pop in and say hello. I just registered so it's lucky timing I guess.


----------



## DReynolds86




----------



## Bi-winning

Not even three pages and already a mention of booty-shaking videos?


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> trust me, with a room full of Beautiful Princesses, who needs a female bartender..



Uh dude, you used the word "beautiful". . .you have now risen to the top of the "prince" list. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

Bi-winning said:


> Not even three pages and already a mention of booty-shaking videos?



She started it!


----------



## Bi-winning

nurse.darcy said:


> Uh dude, you used the word "beautiful". . .you have now risen to the top of the "prince" list. . .



Of course every disboard female is a princess, but isn't beautiful princess a little redundant?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bi-winning said:


> Of course every disboard female is a princess, but isn't beautiful princess a little redundant?



Um no. . .no one said you have to be beautiful to be a princess. . .a beautiful heart, yes. . .outer wrappings. .. no. . .those are in the eye of the beholder. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Um no. . .no one said you have to be beautiful to be a princess. . .a beautiful heart, yes. . .outer wrappings. .. no. . .those are in the eye of the beholder. . .



I wouldn't even say a beautiful heart would be required....

Example:  The Evil queen in Snow White.

She was queen....

But odds are she was a princess before she got the promotion.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> I wouldn't even say a beautiful heart would be required....
> 
> Example:  The Evil queen in Snow White.
> 
> She was queen....
> 
> But odds are she was a princess before she got the promotion.



But I would venture a guess that even she was beautiful before turning evil. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> But I would venture a guess that even she was beautiful before turning evil. . .



Doubt it.   You are who you are.   You don't go getting into costume to then poison some poor girl hanging out with a bunch of hard working "Little People" (They don't like being called Dwarves) just because your mirror told you she was hotter than you,   if you were a beautiful person on the inside.    That takes some long term evil turning things evil to the core.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Doubt it.   You are who you are.   You don't go getting into costume to then poison some poor girl hanging out with a bunch of hard working "Little People" (They don't like being called Dwarves) just because your mirror told you she was hotter than you,   if you were a beautiful person on the inside.    That takes some long term evil turning things evil to the core.



So this leads me to ask the question. . .do you prefer the evil queen or snow white?


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> So this leads me to ask the question. . .do you prefer the evil queen or snow white?



Um.....

Well...  based off my stance in the other thread regarding this topic,  I'd have to say yes.


The Queen is of legal age,  and therefor not creepy.


well.....  she's creepy...  but in the "I'm going to eat your soul!"-needs a visit from Ash's Boomstick sorta way....   not the "What do you mean by statutory?" way.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Kfyr23 said:


> I still have to actually clean and take care of Kiley. And I would never cheat your my favorite pain in my butt.



Oh please, I am no more a pain then you are 



DCTooTall said:


> Oh,  you've already incriminated yourself.   Now you just need to provide the video.



I have no idea what you are talking about 
My video's are kept locked, secure in a vault, hidden where no one will find it.



Bi-winning said:


> Not even three pages and already a mention of booty-shaking videos?



Hey, Thats just how we do it  Welcome to the club!! 



DCTooTall said:


> She started it!



Again, I have no idea what you are talking about


----------



## DCTooTall

Altoqueenkelly said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about
> My video's are kept locked, secure in a vault, hidden where no one will find it.



You do realize It wouldn't be that difficult for me to secure the services of a Pyrate.    Never underestimate a Pyrate's ability to find the booty....


...shaking vid.





Altoqueenkelly said:


> Hey, Thats just how we do it  Welcome to the club!!



  you will definately learn we are a unique bunch around here.    As I've said before:

If the Tag Fairy was single,  I'd have been tagged a LONG time ago.






Altoqueenkelly said:


> Again, I have no idea what you are talking about



Anybody ever tell you that you are a horrible lier?


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Um.....
> 
> Well...  based off my stance in the other thread regarding this topic,  I'd have to say yes.
> 
> 
> The Queen is of legal age,  and therefor not creepy.
> 
> 
> well.....  she's creepy...  but in the "I'm going to eat your soul!"-needs a visit from Ash's Boomstick sorta way....   not the "What do you mean by statutory?" way.



Ahhhh, so creepy to you has "standards". That is kind of funny. . .I need some kind of defined boundaries before we meet. . .so I don't cross them. . .lol.


----------



## Kfyr23

DCTooTall said:


> Anybody ever tell you that you are a horrible lier?



For someone who keeps bringing up the Booty Shaking video she sure is quick to change her tune. LOL


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

DCTooTall said:


> You do realize It wouldn't be that difficult for me to secure the services of a Pyrate.    Never underestimate a Pyrate's ability to find the booty....
> 
> 
> ...shaking vid.



Hahaha, I do not have doubts in your skills, but I think you far underestimate my female skills as well   Don't you worry, no one will find my booty....



(.....shaking video)



DCTooTall said:


> Anybody ever tell you that you are a horrible lier?



Not a lier, just elusive  haha



Kfyr23 said:


> For someone who keeps bringing up the Booty Shaking video she sure is quick to change her tune. LOL




Actually, if you practice your reading skills, you will see that I did not bring it up. mmmk thanks.


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Actually, if you practice your reading skills, you will see that I did not bring it up. mmmk thanks.



Sorry my florida education kicked in for a short time.


----------



## Bi-winning

Kfyr23 said:


> Sorry my florida education kicked in for a short time.



 So the rumors I've heard about the down-south schools are true?! Just kidding of course.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Ahhhh, so creepy to you has "standards". That is kind of funny. . .I need some kind of defined boundaries before we meet. . .so I don't cross them. . .lol.



  Standards would pretty much be "Are you going to kill me?" and "Are you going to get me arrested for a crime that could cause me trouble in jail?"

If the answer is no to both,   odds are a creepy label won't be applied.




Altoqueenkelly said:


> Hahaha, I do not have doubts in your skills, but I think you far underestimate my female skills as well   Don't you worry, no one will find my booty....
> 
> 
> 
> (.....shaking video)




Yo! Pyrate!  Get over here!    We have a new quest to find the infamous AltoQueenKelly Booty!

(shaking vid)




Altoqueenkelly said:


> Not a lier, just elusive  haha



  Has anyone ever suggested you look into a career in politics?




Altoqueenkelly said:


> Actually, if you practice your reading skills, you will see that I did not bring it up. mmmk thanks.



.... No comment ...




Kfyr23 said:


> Sorry my florida education kicked in for a short time.




 I'm from Georgia.   Growing up our state Dept. of Education moto was "Thank god for Alabama!".


The only state with lower scores for the state's students.


----------



## MICKEY88

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Hahaha, I do not have doubts in your skills, but I think you far underestimate my female skills as well   Don't you worry, no one will find my booty....
> 
> (.....shaking video)




do not overestimate your skills, nor underestimate those of a Pyrate

this Pyrate has never failed, when it comes to finding booty



(.....shaking video)


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Standards would pretty much be "Are you going to kill me?" and "Are you going to get me arrested for a crime that could cause me trouble in jail?"
> 
> If the answer is no to both,   odds are a creepy label won't be applied.



Um, my fave post so far today. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Um, my fave post so far today. . .lol.



LOL... and on that note... I'm thinking it's about bedtime for me.

I'll see you guys tomorrow while I do my laundry/packing.  Don't have too much fun without me.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> LOL... and on that note... I'm thinking it's about bedtime for me.
> 
> I'll see you guys tomorrow while I do my laundry/packing.  Don't have too much fun without me.



Night DC. . .see ya soon.


----------



## DReynolds86

So I'm guessing there aren't any ladies here from Pittsburgh?


----------



## nurse.darcy

DReynolds86 said:


> So I'm guessing there aren't any ladies here from Pittsburgh?



Why?  You need a lady to be from Pittsburgh to have fun?  wow, that's just nuts. . .


----------



## Funball

she who had the creative mind  behind the title is now here!! please don't all get up at once! just kidding!!

what up peoples! happy champagne thursday!


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Kfyr23 said:


> Sorry my florida education kicked in for a short time.



I see that 



Bi-winning said:


> So the rumors I've heard about the down-south schools are true?! Just kidding of course.







DCTooTall said:


> Standards would pretty much be "Are you going to kill me?" and "Are you going to get me arrested for a crime that could cause me trouble in jail?"
> 
> If the answer is no to both,   odds are a creepy label won't be applied.




OMG, thats freakin hilarious.....but so wrong, so so wrong. 




DCTooTall said:


> Yo! Pyrate!  Get over here!    We have a new quest to find the infamous AltoQueenKelly Booty!
> 
> (shaking vid)



 Good luck  You wont find it I tell you!




DCTooTall said:


> Has anyone ever suggested you look into a career in politics?



Yes Yes they have, and to be a lawyer, and a teacher, and many other things.... but I much prefer the artsy side of life  Just havent found the right niche for me yet is all.



DCTooTall said:


> .... No comment ...



MMmhmmmmmm, Exactly!!!! 



DCTooTall said:


> I'm from Georgia.   Growing up our state Dept. of Education moto was "Thank god for Alabama!".
> 
> 
> The only state with lower scores for the state's students.



Nuh uh! hahaha, Thats crazy!! 



MICKEY88 said:


> do not overestimate your skills, nor underestimate those of a Pyrate
> 
> this Pyrate has never failed, when it comes to finding booty
> 
> 
> 
> (.....shaking video)



I have yet to prove you false 
Good luck Pirate, may the sea's be treacherous.



Funball said:


> she who had the creative mind  behind the title is now here!! please don't all get up at once! just kidding!!
> 
> what up peoples! happy champagne thursday!



Yay!!!! Great name for a Great Thread, happy Thirsty Thursday!


----------



## Floydian

nurse.darcy said:


> Ahhhh, so creepy to you has "standards". That is kind of funny. . .I need some kind of defined boundaries before we meet. . .so I don't cross them. . .lol.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Hello beautiful people! 

 Whew! I'm glad I was able to find this thread without DC standing there with a sign (which is apparently what he thinks we need. ) No wait, a blinking sign.  I'm going to read the last four pages now...


----------



## DReynolds86

nurse.darcy said:


> Why?  You need a lady to be from Pittsburgh to have fun?  wow, that's just nuts. . .


No, just seeing if anyone's local.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DReynolds86 said:


> No, just seeing if anyone's local.



Sorry, but I know quite a few gentlemen and Pyrates from PA.  Not necessarily from Pittsburg. Its amazing how wonderful these guys are.  I love all of them and cant wait to spend time with them. .. but I KNOW them. . .I know nothing about you and therefore would not wish you on my enemies until I know better. . .lol.


----------



## Funball

made u all something perdy!





it's my latest art thingy..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

So I am dressing up 50's style for work tomorrow. I have everything right down to the horned rim glasses. Raise your hand if you want a picture posted!


----------



## nurse.darcy

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> So I am dressing up 50's style for work tomorrow. I have everything right down to the horned rim glasses. Raise your hand if you want a picture posted!



Hey girl. . .post a picture. .. remember, the pyrates need to see. . .lol.


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> So I am dressing up 50's style for work tomorrow. I have everything right down to the horned rim glasses. Raise your hand if you want a picture posted!


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> So I am dressing up 50's style for work tomorrow. I have everything right down to the horned rim glasses. Raise your hand if you want a picture posted!



Me Me Me!!! *hand raised*

Pictures or it didnt happen   Just a motto to live by


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Me Me Me!!! *hand raised*
> 
> Pictures or it didnt happen   Just a motto to live by



Kelly, are you trying to get me in trouble...again. . I mean, they're still asking for the booty videos and I said I destroyed the evidence (except for your bootlegged copy  ) Nope. For y'all to see the booty shaking we would have to be hanging out together with MANY tasty beverages. Weren't you guys talking about a sleepover on the other thread?


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Kelly, are you trying to get me in trouble...again. . I mean, they're still asking for the booty videos and I said I destroyed the evidence (except for your bootlegged copy  ) Nope. For y'all to see the booty shaking we would have to be hanging out together with MANY tasty beverages. Weren't you guys talking about a sleepover on the other thread?




Hmm the best answer I can give is.... I dont have a clue what you are talking about. Me, trouble!? Never 

What, you have booty shaking videos! Omg, why I would love to have a copy.  Oh wait... I might be in them too  Plea the fifth I say!....

Did you mention Drinks? Um, yes, please. Its Thirsty Thursday. I mean really.... Why do the Irish only get ONE day to celebrate our drunk as skunks heritage, lets just proclaim all of March as part of the festivities!!! 

Next weekend my BFF's Bachlorette party, including a sleepover....Should be interesting, lol, i wont forget my pics or it didnt happen motto  Just cant promise the pics wont get locked in the vault with the videos.... I mean er.... What.... Videos, did I say that? No they dont exist.


----------



## MICKEY88

Altoqueenkelly said:


> I have  yet to prove you false
> Good luck Pirate, may the sea's be treacherous.



the more treacherous the better, I love a good challenge


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Night DC. . .see ya soon.



I can't believe I slept for 14hrs....  Either I'm getting over something,   or I've really been sleep deprived this past week.



Altoqueenkelly said:


> OMG, thats freakin hilarious.....but so wrong, so so wrong.


 
 It's amusing how often I heard people say that about my comments.  



Altoqueenkelly said:


> Good luck  You wont find it I tell you!




   I sense a challenge!   Challenge,  Accepted!




Altoqueenkelly said:


> Yes Yes they have, and to be a lawyer, and a teacher, and many other things.... but I much prefer the artsy side of life  Just havent found the right niche for me yet is all.



  You definately have the avoiding the question and ways of avoiding the truth skills down pat.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hello beautiful people!
> 
> Whew! I'm glad I was able to find this thread without DC standing there with a sign (which is apparently what he thinks we need. ) No wait, a blinking sign.  I'm going to read the last four pages now...



  really?   Sheesh.....





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> So I am dressing up 50's style for work tomorrow. I have everything right down to the horned rim glasses. Raise your hand if you want a picture posted!









Altoqueenkelly said:


> Me Me Me!!! *hand raised*
> 
> Pictures or it didnt happen   Just a motto to live by



   Good to know you have that motto.   just means we have so many pictures to find when we track down the safe.




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Kelly, are you trying to get me in trouble...again. . I mean, they're still asking for the booty videos and I said I destroyed the evidence (except for your bootlegged copy  ) Nope. For y'all to see the booty shaking we would have to be hanging out together with MANY tasty beverages. Weren't you guys talking about a sleepover on the other thread?



     Does that mean pictures would be taken over at the sleepover as well?


----------



## DReynolds86

nurse.darcy said:


> Sorry, but I know quite a few gentlemen and Pyrates from PA.  Not necessarily from Pittsburg. Its amazing how wonderful these guys are.  I love all of them and cant wait to spend time with them. .. but I KNOW them. . .I know nothing about you and therefore would not wish you on my enemies until I know better. . .lol.



Fair enough. I guess I'll start with a photo. This is me while I was deployed clowning around with the WWE Championship belt.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Does that mean pictures would be taken over at the sleepover as well?



I guarantee photos will be taken at the sleepover,and posted on my website   I'm a photographer, my gear is always with me..

I'm just not sure what folder I'd put them in,

Disney, Model portfolios, or entertainment..LOL


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I guarantee photos will be taken at the sleepover,and posted on my website   I'm a photographer, my gear is always with me..
> 
> I'm just not sure what folder I'd put them in,
> 
> Disney, Model portfolios, or entertainment..LOL



Members Only.


Either that,  or "potential blackmail material."


----------



## DCTooTall

Ok....  Packing is done and it's time to start heading out the door.


You kids have fun without me!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Members Only.
> 
> 
> Either that,  or "potential blackmail material."



Nah. Blackmail is illegal I might be a pyrate but I'm not stupid


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

DCTooTall said:


> Ok....  Packing is done and it's time to start heading out the door.
> 
> 
> You kids have fun without me!



Have a great trip!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

My 50's picture is on my avatar. I took the picture with my phone so the quality isn't great. It's been a ton of fun today walking around like this, but I could do without the scratchy tulle underskirt. 

Have a great trip DC!!! So jealous, I still have three months to wait!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Ok....  Packing is done and it's time to start heading out the door.
> 
> 
> You kids have fun without me!



have a safe trip ..


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> have a safe trip ..



Apparently he didn't read this. . .he has already started on the rum and he doesn't even fly out till tomorrow morning. . .lol. So much for "safe". . .lol.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Apparently he didn't read this. . .he has already started on the rum and he doesn't even fly out till tomorrow morning. . .lol. So much for "safe". . .lol.



he's not the pilot is he, so why is it not safe to drink rum..


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> he's not the pilot is he, so why is it not safe to drink rum..



It is very safe to drink rum unless you are a lightweight, which we learned about him about a week ago.  I don't want him to OVERSLEEP and miss his flight. . .this would be bad. . .but of course he has already mentioned to me that he has a backup alarm. . .its a good thing. . .


----------



## ctnurse

Since it is past 5 oclock  I figure might as well have some wine. Also enjoyed some strawberries and pineapple dipped in chocolate!


----------



## NJDiva

OMG I go away for 4 days and you start a new thread....it took me 40 minutes to catch up....
Mickey is calling all of the women on the thread princesses (what's that about)
DC wants to see dance videos of Kelly and Louisa (I don't see that happening)
Darcy is feeling better (woo hoo!!) 
We have a new thread bartender (everyone's new bestfriend)
new friends have found their way over here
Louisa wants a blinking sign to direct everyone over here.....(you found your way I designate you as our thread crossing guard to get over here) oh and you have a new avatar (very cool by the way)



.....did I miss anything??


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> Since it is past 5 oclock  I figure might as well have some wine. Also enjoyed some strawberries and pineapple dipped in chocolate!



Wine is good. . .I had a glass a couple hours ago (when I got home from work) but would have to drive to the store for more. . .so no more wine for this nurse. . .CT might want some though. . .pass a glass to her.


----------



## ahoff

It is well after 5 o'clock!  Though I prefer a different time....

I have been popping in here once in a while, and I realized that no one other than Darcy knows me.  I am Augie, and have known Darcy for several years now.  We are immortalized in several Blue Bus pictures that are floating around these boards.  Has become a tradition during the May dismeet.  I have two trips planned, in May and October.  And most likely will be down in January as well.  

And now off to hear some music!


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

DCTooTall said:


> Good to know you have that motto.   just means we have so many pictures to find when we track down the safe.



You'll never find it  So I am not worried.



DReynolds86 said:


> Fair enough. I guess I'll start with a photo. This is me while I was deployed clowning around with the WWE Championship belt.



Haha.... funnnnny 
Nice pic, trying to be all bada**



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> My 50's picture is on my avatar. I took the picture with my phone so the quality isn't great. It's been a ton of fun today walking around like this, but I could do without the scratchy tulle underskirt.



Aww you look so cute!!! It is fun to dress up, I agree!!!! I have a few poodle skirts somewhere, I made em for Halloween costumes a few years ago!



ctnurse said:


> Since it is past 5 oclock  I figure might as well have some wine. Also enjoyed some strawberries and pineapple dipped in chocolate!



YUM!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want some!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




NJDiva said:


> OMG I go away for 4 days and you start a new thread....it took me 40 minutes to catch up....
> 
> (1) Mickey is calling all of the women on the thread princesses (what's that about)
> (2)DC wants to see dance videos of Kelly and Louisa (I don't see that happening)
> Darcy is feeling better (woo hoo!!)
> (3)We have a new thread bartender (everyone's new bestfriend)
> new friends have found their way over here
> Louisa wants a blinking sign to direct everyone over here.....(you found your way I designate you as our thread crossing guard to get over here) oh and you have a new avatar (very cool by the way).....did I miss anything??



(1) I have no idea, buttering everyone up for some tomfoolery I assume 

(2) I plead the fifth.... Dont act so innocent  We might catch glimpses of you dancing too 

(3) Yup, so drink up


----------



## ctnurse

Wine is made from grapes.. grapes are good for you....wine is good for you...


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

ctnurse said:


> Wine is made from grapes.. grapes are good for you....wine is good for you...




Good call


----------



## NJDiva

Altoqueenkelly said:


> You'll never find it  So I am not worried.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha.... funnnnny
> Nice pic, trying to be all bada**
> 
> 
> 
> Aww you look so cute!!! It is fun to dress up, I agree!!!! I have a few poodle skirts somewhere, I made em for Halloween costumes a few years ago!
> 
> 
> 
> YUM!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want some!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (1) I have no idea, buttering everyone up for some tomfoolery I assume
> 
> (2) I plead the fifth.... Dont act so innocent  We might catch glimpses of you dancing too
> as long as it's not in a glass booth or on a table I'm in!
> (3) Yup, so drink up



just had a frozen mojito...I've already started


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> It is well after 5 o'clock!  Though I prefer a different time....
> 
> I have been popping in here once in a while, and I realized that no one other than Darcy knows me.  I am Augie, and have known Darcy for several years now.  We are immortalized in several Blue Bus pictures that are floating around these boards.  Has become a tradition during the May dismeet.  I have two trips planned, in May and October.  And most likely will be down in January as well.
> 
> And now off to hear some music!



Hey Augie, going to see Lynard Skynard tomorrow night at US with DC. . .I will send reviews late tomorrow night. . .


----------



## ctnurse

NJDiva said:


> just had a frozen mojito...I've already started



I LOVE mojitos!!!! Justed poured glass # 3 of wine!


----------



## NJDiva

ctnurse said:


> I LOVE mojitos!!!! Justed poured glass # 3 of wine!



has now become my new drink of choice as of late...that and mudslides!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> OMG I go away for 4 days and you start a new thread....it took me 40 minutes to catch up....
> Mickey is calling all of the women on the thread princesses (what's that about)
> DC wants to see dance videos of Kelly and Louisa (I don't see that happening)




Shhh...we don't want to crush his hopes... 




NJDiva said:


> [
> new friends have found their way over here
> Louisa wants a blinking sign to direct everyone over here.....(you found your way I designate you as our thread crossing guard to get over here) oh and you have a new avatar (very cool by the way)




I humbly accept the position of SSC Crossing Guard and I promise not to lead anyone astray on their way to the bar.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> as long as it's not in a glass booth or on a table I'm in!



 Where would we even get a glass booth?


----------



## NJDiva

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Where would we even get a glass booth?



I know people....


----------



## ctnurse

Table dancing...how else is a nice girl suppose to make a living????


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

NJDiva said:


> just had a frozen mojito...I've already started



yum! good choice 



NJDiva said:


> ...that and mudslides!



I LOVE mudslides! Who can deny alcohol & dessert, yum yum yum. 



NJDiva said:


> I know people....



.... oh gosh ..... should we be worried? 



ctnurse said:


> Table dancing...how else is a nice girl suppose to make a living????



LOL, I am the one at the other end, passing out the $1's on Fridays 

Gee...... I really have _NO_ idea why you are coming to the bank to cash your paycheck on Friday and requesting $1 bills......

...... I mean....... Really.....


----------



## MICKEY88

I can supply the stripper pole if y'all want one for your dance number


----------



## tlionheart78

Well, I'm away for a few days, can't keep up with the various threads, and I'm always exhausted at the end of the day that I'm too tired to post anything of interest.  And in all of that fuss, a new Singles thread gets put up.  Yeah... I guess I'm that pathetic.

But, in any case, I was told about this video that was on TV last night and, needless to say, it spread around the workplace like wildfire.  I hope a few of you all here enjoy it as much as my co-workers and I did. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUZJkti1A3M

K, I'm done.  Enjoy your party talk, everyone.  Night.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

(Hope its OK for me to post this, lol)


Wanted to share with you, a view from my desk at work.....









The dude is rockin out on his earphones. LOL. Does anyone feel a draft in here?


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> I can supply the stripper pole if y'all want one for your dance number



I actually took a pole dancing class....very fun and a good work out...


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> I actually took a pole dancing class....very fun and a good work out...



awesome, I'llll bring the pole and you can show us what you can do


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Aww you look so cute!!! It is fun to dress up, I agree!!!! I have a few poodle skirts somewhere, I made em for Halloween costumes a few years ago.



I think I will take a quote from you and say without pictures it never happened so lets see some pics.


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> (Hope its OK for me to post this, lol)
> 
> 
> Wanted to share with you, a view from my desk at work.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dude is rockin out on his earphones. LOL. Does anyone feel a draft in here?



I am still upset you didnt recognize me and say hello.


----------



## Kfyr23

ctnurse said:


> Table dancing...how else is a nice girl suppose to make a living????



Or pay their way through college.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hello SSC. Just heard from DC. . .he is at US in line for Harry Potter. . .sweet. . .I am off to shower and meet up. . .will keep in touch.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

nurse.darcy said:


> Hello SSC. Just heard from DC. . .he is at US in line for Harry Potter. . .sweet. . .I am off to shower and meet up. . .will keep in touch.



Say hi from me!


----------



## tlionheart78

nurse.darcy said:


> Hello SSC. Just heard from DC. . .he is at US in line for Harry Potter. . .sweet. . .I am off to shower and meet up. . .will keep in touch.



Add me to the list of those who say 'Hi."  Hope he has fun down there and returns home safe and sound.


----------



## Floydian

tlionheart78 said:


> Add me to the list of those who say 'Hi."  Hope he has fun down there and returns home safe and sound.



He's got a local nurse with him today. What could could be safer than that?


----------



## tlionheart78

Floydian said:


> He's got a local nurse with him today. What could could be safer than that?



A local nurse with a police escort?


----------



## Funball

Altoqueenkelly said:


> (Hope its OK for me to post this, lol)
> 
> 
> Wanted to share with you, a view from my desk at work.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dude is rockin out on his earphones. LOL. Does anyone feel a draft in here?


 

omg.....


----------



## Funball

NJDiva said:


> OMG I go away for 4 days and you start a new thread....it took me 40 minutes to catch up....
> Mickey is calling all of the women on the thread princesses (what's that about)
> DC wants to see dance videos of Kelly and Louisa (I don't see that happening)
> Darcy is feeling better (woo hoo!!)
> We have a new thread bartender (everyone's new bestfriend)
> new friends have found their way over here
> Louisa wants a blinking sign to direct everyone over here.....(you found your way I designate you as our thread crossing guard to get over here) oh and you have a new avatar (very cool by the way)
> 
> 
> 
> .....did I miss anything??


 

nope .. but we do need a blinking sign....and where is the new bartender?!?


----------



## Funball

DCTooTall said:


> I wouldn't even say a beautiful heart would be required....
> 
> Example: The Evil queen in Snow White.
> 
> She was queen....
> 
> But odds are she was a princess before she got the promotion.


 
she also was not evil..she was made that way from that stupid mirror!! i have the book i read it, i know her story!!


----------



## tlionheart78

Funball said:


> omg.....



Yeah, I was a bit shocked by this...at first.  But then I remembered where I work and I see this kind of stuff regularly.


----------



## MICKEY88

Altoqueenkelly said:


> (1) I have no idea, buttering everyone up for some tomfoolery I assume



I'm a Pyrate, we never butter people up.


----------



## NJDiva

Funball said:


> nope .. but we do need a blinking sign....and where is the new bartender?!?



good question....shouldn't he be offering us the drink of the day???


----------



## Harly1619

Did I hear someone's serving drinks in here????  Im in!!!!!!!


----------



## ludari

Darn, I'm out of drinks but I found a full bottle of Nyquil.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Floydian said:


> He's got a local nurse with him today. What could could be safer than that?



ROFLMAO. . .Brad, you of all people should know that I am NOT safe to hang out with.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ludari said:


> Darn, I'm out of drinks but I found a full bottle of Nyquil.



I think my grandfather used to abuse nyquil.  He would have a toddy every day around 6 p.m. and then I would later see him hitting up the Nyquil bottle. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hello everyone.  The nurse is back from US/IOA.  Met up with DCTooTall.  He does live up to his name (as in Too Tall).  Its still amazing to me how people in their 30's look SOOOOOO DARN YOUNG.  When did I get sooo old.  Anyway, we had fun hitting up a few coasters.  This was my first visit to US/IOA and I gotta say, its themed WAY better than its California cousin. I got to visit Hogsmeade, ride a dragon coaster, see spiderman 3D, ride another green coaster (can't remember the name but it was awesome), learned that you should put everything you need for US/IOA in your pockets because carrying a purse on the rides is really not safe.

It was a fun day. . .not sure what we will do tomorrow.  I think he wants to do another US/IOA day.  We shall see. . .

I told him you all said Hi.


----------



## tlionheart78

nurse.darcy said:


> Hello everyone.  The nurse is back from US/IOA.  Met up with DCTooTall.  He does live up to his name (as in Too Tall).  Its still amazing to me how people in their 30's look SOOOOOO DARN YOUNG.  When did I get sooo old.  Anyway, we had fun hitting up a few coasters.  This was my first visit to US/IOA and I gotta say, its themed WAY better than its California cousin. I got to visit Hogsmeade, ride a dragon coaster, see spiderman 3D, ride another green coaster (can't remember the name but it was awesome), learned that you should put everything you need for US/IOA in your pockets because carrying a purse on the rides is really not safe.
> 
> It was a fun day. . .not sure what we will do tomorrow.  I think he wants to do another US/IOA day.  We shall see. . .
> 
> I told him you all said Hi.



'Bout the only thing really worthy of me visiting US is the Hard Rock.  As for the thirty folk looking young, I'm starting to feel the age on me as I do have a few gray hairs showing even though I was once asked if I've aged any at all since high school....


----------



## Harly1619

ludari said:


> Darn, I'm out of drinks but I found a full bottle of Nyquil.



Funny, I can actually use that right about now!  Sick as a dog!  Slide it on over!


----------



## nurse.darcy

tlionheart78 said:


> 'Bout the only thing really worthy of me visiting US is the Hard Rock.  As for the thirty folk looking young, I'm starting to feel the age on me as I do have a few gray hairs showing even though I was once asked if I've aged any at all since high school....



Awe sweetie, I have been getting gray since I was in my mid 20s.  Thank God its perfectly acceptable for women to dye their hair.  I was just kinda shocked how young Daryl and his friends looked to me.  Although physically I was in better shape (my lung capacity far outweighed all 4 of them) than they were (no aches and pains), they looked young enough to be my children. . .its a good thing I look young.  I would have hated it if someone had said to me "are these your children?".


----------



## ludari

nurse.darcy said:


> I think my grandfather used to abuse nyquil.  He would have a toddy every day around 6 p.m. and then I would later see him hitting up the Nyquil bottle. . .lol.



I bet he never got a cold.


----------



## ludari

Harly1619 said:


> Funny, I can actually use that right about now!  Sick as a dog!  Slide it on over!



Seems like everyone is sick these days.  Feel better soon and drink up.


----------



## ludari

nurse.darcy said:


> Hello everyone.  The nurse is back from US/IOA.  Met up with DCTooTall.  He does live up to his name (as in Too Tall).  Its still amazing to me how people in their 30's look SOOOOOO DARN YOUNG.  When did I get sooo old.  Anyway, we had fun hitting up a few coasters.  This was my first visit to US/IOA and I gotta say, its themed WAY better than its California cousin. I got to visit Hogsmeade, ride a dragon coaster, see spiderman 3D, ride another green coaster (can't remember the name but it was awesome), learned that you should put everything you need for US/IOA in your pockets because carrying a purse on the rides is really not safe.
> 
> It was a fun day. . .not sure what we will do tomorrow.  I think he wants to do another US/IOA day.  We shall see. . .
> 
> I told him you all said Hi.



So happy to hear your feeling better and out and about having fun.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ludari said:


> So happy to hear your feeling better and out and about having fun.



Well, my iron levels are still really low, and I need an iron infusion since I don't absorb iron through normal channels (i.e.; cant take iron supplements as I don't absorb them). But all in all I feel great.  The 30 somethings that I hung out with all smoke (OMG it was horrid). They all complained of some kind of ache or pain and they had to have frequent rest stops. . .whatever.  If I was their mother I would have beaten them all with a broomstick (they had them for sale in Harry Potter world). I think I could have visited both US/IOA parks in the time it took us to walk through Harry Potter World. . .can someone say bengay?


----------



## NJDiva

nurse.darcy said:


> Hello everyone.  The nurse is back from US/IOA.  Met up with DCTooTall.  He does live up to his name (as in Too Tall).  Its still amazing to me how people in their 30's look SOOOOOO DARN YOUNG.  When did I get sooo old.  Anyway, we had fun hitting up a few coasters.  This was my first visit to US/IOA and I gotta say, its themed WAY better than its California cousin. I got to visit Hogsmeade, ride a dragon coaster, see spiderman 3D, ride another green coaster (can't remember the name but it was awesome), learned that you should put everything you need for US/IOA in your pockets because carrying a purse on the rides is really not safe.
> 
> It was a fun day. . .not sure what we will do tomorrow.  I think he wants to do another US/IOA day.  We shall see. . .
> 
> I told him you all said Hi.



no pictures??? glad you guys had a fun...


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJDiva said:


> no pictures??? glad you guys had a fun...



I didn't even bring my camera. . .I will make sure to get pics tomorrow..  .at least with my phone. . .if nothing else.  If you are 30something, I am going to pimp DC out to all the lovely ladies.  He is a sweetheart and really great with his friends.  He needs a good woman to treat him as he treats others.  Besides, he looks good too. . .lol.


----------



## NJDiva

nurse.darcy said:


> I didn't even bring my camera. . .I will make sure to get pics tomorrow..  .at least with my phone. . .if nothing else.  If you are 30something, I am going to pimp DC out to all the lovely ladies.  He is a sweetheart and really great with his friends.  He needs a good woman to treat him as he treats others.  Besides, he looks good too. . .lol.



SWEET!!! now we really need some pictures!


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJDiva said:


> SWEET!!! now we really need some pictures!



I will take pix tomorrow. . .today was a learning experience. . .lol.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

nurse.darcy said:


> I will take pix tomorrow. . .today was a learning experience. . .lol.



Hi Darcy! Glad to hear you had fun today.  Did you end up staying for the concert?


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJDiva said:


> SWEET!!! now we really need some pictures!



You do realize that when he does log on and read this he will probably kill me. . .lol. But the mommy in me just had to. . .loll.


----------



## nurse.darcy

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hi Darcy! Glad to hear you had fun today.  Did you end up staying for the concert?



Nope, we ended up drinking butterbeer and riding the dragon challenge. Harry Potter World is at IOA.  We never went back to US.


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> You do realize that when he does log on and read this he will probably kill me. . .lol. But the mommy in me just had to. . .loll.



I doubt he will kill ya but you can always blame it on the low iron levels! Sounds like you had a great day!!


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> Nah. Blackmail is illegal I might be a pyrate but I'm not stupid



Notice I said "Possible Blackmail Material".   It's not illegal if you don't actually complete the blackmail....   but if they happen to be nice without your actually saying anything......





Altoqueenkelly said:


> Have a great trip!



It's great so far.   The Hot Tub helped a ton last night.



MICKEY88 said:


> have a safe trip ..



So far so good.



nurse.darcy said:


> Apparently he didn't read this. . .he has already started on the rum and he doesn't even fly out till tomorrow morning. . .lol. So much for "safe". . .lol.



It has a hotel bar.  As long asI could stumble to the Elevator,  I was all good.



MICKEY88 said:


> he's not the pilot is he, so why is it not safe to drink rum..



   LMAO...   cause bad things can happen on rum when you drink the proper quantities?



nurse.darcy said:


> It is very safe to drink rum unless you are a lightweight, which we learned about him about a week ago.  I don't want him to OVERSLEEP and miss his flight. . .this would be bad. . .but of course he has already mentioned to me that he has a backup alarm. . .its a good thing. . .



  Naaaa...  not a lightweight as long as I take the proper precautions before commencing to drink.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Say hi from me!



  tsk tsk tsk...  Darcy! You forgot to pass along the greating!




Floydian said:


> He's got a local nurse with him today. What could could be safer than that?



   a local nurse who was on actual duty and not out to have fun?    Darcy definately appears to be the type who can be trouble when she's not on call.



Harly1619 said:


> Did I hear someone's serving drinks in here????  Im in!!!!!!!



 to the group!    I'm actually in Florida right now,   so forgive me for not being a bit more on top of my host-y type duties right now.



nurse.darcy said:


> ROFLMAO. . .Brad, you of all people should know that I am NOT safe to hang out with.







nurse.darcy said:


> Hello everyone.  The nurse is back from US/IOA.  Met up with DCTooTall.  He does live up to his name (as in Too Tall).  Its still amazing to me how people in their 30's look SOOOOOO DARN YOUNG.  When did I get sooo old.  Anyway, we had fun hitting up a few coasters.  This was my first visit to US/IOA and I gotta say, its themed WAY better than its California cousin. I got to visit Hogsmeade, ride a dragon coaster, see spiderman 3D, ride another green coaster (can't remember the name but it was awesome), learned that you should put everything you need for US/IOA in your pockets because carrying a purse on the rides is really not safe.
> 
> It was a fun day. . .not sure what we will do tomorrow.  I think he wants to do another US/IOA day.  We shall see. . .
> 
> I told him you all said Hi.



Well out the the group,   Appearently I'm the only one in their 30's.   the rest were upper 20's if that makes you feel any better.   

And the Green Thing was The Hulk coaster.

And there are only 3 rides in IOA that require "empty pockets",  and 3 in US.    The Hulk Coaster,  Dueling Dragons,  and Forbidden Journey in IOA,   Rip-Ride-Rocket, Return of the Mummy,  and Men in Black in US.      They usually provide free lockers at the entrance of the ride for you to stash your stuff.....  but it's just so much easier to give it to the baby in the group who can't ride coasters.    



nurse.darcy said:


> Well, my iron levels are still really low, and I need an iron infusion since I don't absorb iron through normal channels (i.e.; cant take iron supplements as I don't absorb them). But all in all I feel great.  The 30 somethings that I hung out with all smoke (OMG it was horrid). They all complained of some kind of ache or pain and they had to have frequent rest stops. . .whatever.  If I was their mother I would have beaten them all with a broomstick (they had them for sale in Harry Potter world). I think I could have visited both US/IOA parks in the time it took us to walk through Harry Potter World. . .can someone say bengay?



  Keep in mind I'd been up since 4am....  and had been doing a TON of running around at full speed.       IOW's....   most of my pain was the combination lack of a decent night sleep,    and doing to airport bag shuffle,   and several full length sprints back and forth since I was pretty much the runner of the group.

Tammy appearently got a blister on her foot from her flip-flop straps,  so I think that was her *****ing.


But I can say that the hot tub last night (even if we got kicked out after 10min) did an amazing bit to help get the kinks out.     I'm almost wondering if all the stress from home added to my tense muscles since I hadn't yet had a good unwinding pre park running.




nurse.darcy said:


> I didn't even bring my camera. . .I will make sure to get pics tomorrow..  .at least with my phone. . .if nothing else.  If you are 30something, I am going to pimp DC out to all the lovely ladies.  He is a sweetheart and really great with his friends.  He needs a good woman to treat him as he treats others.  Besides, he looks good too. . .lol.



  Wow...  so now I'm getting pimped...   

  ....Guess it could be worse.        Now I just need to remember to dress nicely if we go back to Universal today...  you know...  for picture time.



NJDiva said:


> SWEET!!! now we really need some pictures!









nurse.darcy said:


> I will take pix tomorrow. . .today was a learning experience. . .lol.



   Kinda wondering what kind of learning experience you were thinking of....  



nurse.darcy said:


> You do realize that when he does log on and read this he will probably kill me. . .lol. But the mommy in me just had to. . .loll.




    Figured I'd log in this AM since I have internet in the room,  and I (of course) was the first one to awake.   I'm still waiting on all the women here to rejoin the world of the living.

laughing:  Mickey88,  you'd be proud....   2 bedroom condo,  and I am the only guy with 6 women sharing the place.     )


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1. LMAO...   cause bad things can happen on rum when you drink the proper quantities?
> laughing: 2. Mickey88,  you'd be proud....   2 bedroom condo,  and I am the only guy with 6 women sharing the place.     )



1. You are talking to a Pyrate,  I suppose bad things could happen, but not to the Pyraate, unless he is a lightweight
2   totally worthless info without pictures of the women


----------



## murmkc

Newly single - just booked a one bedroom lake view at Bay Lake Tower for a week in the middle of December.  So far it is going to be a solo trip!

Let me know if anyone is going to be visiting the world around that time!

My last trip report - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2610132&highlight=trip+a+baby


----------



## NJDiva

ok she's not really pimping you out, just informing the females of the thread how cute you are...now if she made a profit.....


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> 1. You are talking to a Pyrate,  I suppose bad things could happen, but not to the Pyraate, unless he is a lightweight
> 2   totally worthless info without pictures of the women



1.  The "proper amount of rum" is the operative wording.   That value is subject to change based upon a person's ability to consume.    And isn't a Pyrate by definition doing bad things?

2. Maybe I don't want to share?       Darcy can speak for 3 of them if you need opinions of their value,  and the other 3 where chilling at the Condo and odds are she'll meet them at some point this week.




murmkc said:


> Newly single - just booked a one bedroom lake view at Bay Lake Tower for a week in the middle of December.  So far it is going to be a solo trip!
> 
> Let me know if anyone is going to be visiting the world around that time!
> 
> My last trip report - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2610132&highlight=trip+a+baby




 to the group!




NJDiva said:


> ok she's not really pimping you out, just informing the females of the thread how cute you are...now if she made a profit.....




I wouldn't put it past her....even if it's payment in drinks when everybody comes to visit Disney.


----------



## NJDiva

I wouldn't put it past her....even if it's payment in drinks when everybody comes to visit Disney.

[/QUOTE]

shouldn't you be out having fun with your harem of women??


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJDiva said:


> ok she's not really pimping you out, just informing the females of the thread how cute you are...now if she made a profit.....



Truly I expect to be paid for my services.  A nice bottle of Cabernet does wonders. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> 1.  The "proper amount of rum" is the operative wording.   That value is subject to change based upon a person's ability to consume.    And isn't a Pyrate by definition doing bad things?
> 
> 2. Maybe I don't want to share?       Darcy can speak for 3 of them if you need opinions of their value,  and the other 3 where chilling at the Condo and odds are she'll meet them at some point this week.



Well, just getting home from church this morning, no cases today but I am still on call and have to maintain. . .unfortunately.  Its still early though and I probably will not go play till later this afternoon.  DC's harem isn't ready for a mom yet so I have to play young again.  Of course, I do like the fact that I feel like the youngest one in the group. . .hehehe. . .oh wait. . .that was just my imagination running away with me again.

One thing I must point out, though. . .even with the aches and pains, these people walk FAST. . .I am assuming that is because they are used to hanging out with STRETCH (i.e.; DC).  So even though they took a few breaks, when they were walking it nearly felt like a run. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> a local nurse who was on actual duty and not out to have fun?    Darcy definately appears to be the type who can be trouble when she's not on call.
> 
> Well out the the group,   Appearently I'm the only one in their 30's.   the rest were upper 20's if that makes you feel any better.
> 
> And the Green Thing was The Hulk coaster.
> 
> And there are only 3 rides in IOA that require "empty pockets",  and 3 in US.    The Hulk Coaster,  Dueling Dragons,  and Forbidden Journey in IOA,   Rip-Ride-Rocket, Return of the Mummy,  and Men in Black in US.      They usually provide free lockers at the entrance of the ride for you to stash your stuff.....  but it's just so much easier to give it to the baby in the group who can't ride coasters.
> 
> laughing:  Mickey88,  you'd be proud....   2 bedroom condo,  and I am the only guy with 6 women sharing the place.     )



Okay so twenty-somethings and a 30 something. lol.  I truly felt "young" keeping up with all of you. Thank you for clarifying the coasters for me.  I couldn't remember the names.  I want to ride dueling dragons again.  That was fun. I wanted to do it again last night but the girls wanted to shop. . .lol. And for those who care, butterbeer is YUMMY.  Tastes like butterscotch candy.  

And DC, its a good thing no one from the boards took you up on your spare room. . .you don't really have much room to spare. . .lol. Oh and for what it is worth, when I doled out hugs as I was leaving last night I took note that my shoulders reach just slightly above your waist. . .and I am not short. I was taller than the 3 girls you brought along with you. . .


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

murmkc said:


> Newly single - just booked a one bedroom lake view at Bay Lake Tower for a week in the middle of December.  So far it is going to be a solo trip!
> 
> Let me know if anyone is going to be visiting the world around that time!
> 
> My last trip report - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2610132&highlight=trip+a+baby



Welcome!!! Come on in, have a drink 



NJDiva said:


> shouldn't you be out having fun with your harem of women??


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay so twenty-somethings and a 30 something. lol.  I truly felt "young" keeping up with all of you. Thank you for clarifying the coasters for me.  I couldn't remember the names.  I want to ride dueling dragons again.  That was fun. I wanted to do it again last night but the girls wanted to shop. . .lol. And for those who care, butterbeer is YUMMY.  Tastes like butterscotch candy.
> 
> And DC, its a good thing no one from the boards took you up on your spare room. . .you don't really have much room to spare. . .lol. Oh and for what it is worth, when I doled out hugs as I was leaving last night I took note that my shoulders reach just slightly above your waist. . .and I am not short. I was taller than the 3 girls you brought along with you. . .



Yeah, it sounds like it's pretty full in that condo.  That's already a lot of women sharing the bathroom.


----------



## DIS_MERI

Hey, look, the new thread is the active one, lol.  I forgot to subscribe and just thought it was quiet for a while because DC was gone....and then realized it'd been a really long time since anyone posted on SSC1.  Apparently one of the things I've not unpacked yet from my move is my brain!

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend, its been cold and rainy here


----------



## ahoff

nurse.darcy said:


> One thing I must point out, though. . .even with the aches and pains, these people walk FAST. . .I am assuming that is because they are used to hanging out with STRETCH (i.e.; DC).  So even though they took a few breaks, when they were walking it nearly felt like a run. . .lol.





Hey Darcy, you should be used to walking fast with all the time you have spent in the parks with Tom!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1.  The "proper amount of rum" is the operative wording.   That value is subject to change based upon a person's ability to consume.    And isn't a Pyrate by definition doing bad things?
> 
> 2. Maybe I don't want to share?       Darcy can speak for 3 of them if you need opinions of their value,  and the other 3 where chilling at the Condo and odds are she'll meet them at some point this week.
> :




1. I stand by my statement, there is no amount of Rum that will cause bad things to happen to a Pyrate.
and A Pyrate isn't by definition, doing bad things, we just do thngs the Pyrate way, we don't think they are bad at all.

2. This Pyrate prefers photo proof, rather than second hand info.

I NEVER mentioned wanting proof of their value, that would be treating them as objects, and judging them, I just want proof of their existance.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

DIS_MERI said:


> Hey, look, the new thread is the active one, lol.  I forgot to subscribe and just thought it was quiet for a while because DC was gone....and then realized it'd been a really long time since anyone posted on SSC1.  Apparently one of the things I've not unpacked yet from my move is my brain!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend, its been cold and rainy here




Glad you found us 
Rainy here too.... Never fails when I need to go grocery shopping! ugh!


----------



## DIS_MERI

You have my sympathy, it started snowing last night as I went into the store 

So ready for winter to be over....


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Glad you found us
> Rainy here too.... Never fails when I need to go grocery shopping! ugh!



Dont worry you will float if it gets to high. 

JK


----------



## Kfyr23

DIS_MERI said:


> Hey, look, the new thread is the active one, lol.  I forgot to subscribe and just thought it was quiet for a while because DC was gone....and then realized it'd been a really long time since anyone posted on SSC1.  Apparently one of the things I've not unpacked yet from my move is my brain!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend, its been cold and rainy here




Dont want to rub it in but it had been beautiful in Central Florida last few days.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Kfyr23 said:


> Dont worry you will float if it gets to high.



uuuh, excuse me? what exactly are you trying to say?


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> uuuh, excuse me? what exactly are you trying to say?



Turds Float. 

JK


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Altoqueenkelly said:


> uuuh, excuse me? what exactly are you trying to say?





Kfyr23 said:


> Turds Float.
> 
> JK



This is entertaining, sort of like watching a train wreck.


----------



## knewton64

I'm In!! 


On a lighter fare, what new movies are out that r worthwhile seeing??

Or even upcoming movies??

Inquiring minds wanna know -



T.T.F.N.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Oh whatever Kyle.... youre disgusting.


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Oh whatever Kyle.... youre disgusting.



I guess my joke went bad. Oh well. I was laughing on the inside.


----------



## MICKEY88

Kfyr23 said:


> I guess my joke went bad. Oh well. I was laughing on the inside.



good luck recovering from that one 

you should have kept the joke inside


----------



## ctnurse

Happy Monday...NOT..Have a great day everyone


----------



## Floydian

Hooray for Monday! Crowds should be better at the parks now, especially DHS! And I got to see my all time favorite baseball player ever (Cal Ripken Jr.) riding in a car yesterday...TWICE!


----------



## Kfyr23

ctnurse said:


> Happy Monday...NOT..Have a great day everyone



Today is my Saturday. Have fun everyone at work today.


----------



## DMass

ctnurse said:


> Happy Monday...NOT..Have a great day everyone



No matter what you do...Mondays suck.


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> shouldn't you be out having fun with your harem of women??



I have to wait for them to wake up.....  and then to decide to get ready and figure out what they wanted to do for the day.  

I finally emerged from the condo around 12:30 for lunch at Raglan.



nurse.darcy said:


> Well, just getting home from church this morning, no cases today but I am still on call and have to maintain. . .unfortunately.  Its still early though and I probably will not go play till later this afternoon.  DC's harem isn't ready for a mom yet so I have to play young again.  Of course, I do like the fact that I feel like the youngest one in the group. . .hehehe. . .oh wait. . .that was just my imagination running away with me again.
> 
> One thing I must point out, though. . .even with the aches and pains, these people walk FAST. . .I am assuming that is because they are used to hanging out with STRETCH (i.e.; DC).  So even though they took a few breaks, when they were walking it nearly felt like a run. . .lol.



  There was shopping to do!    And the park was almost closed!!  

It was sad that even I was lagging behind wishing they would slow down....  but then again,  I'd already done to full on sprint from IOA to the car and then back from the car to IOA,    so I was still recovering a bit.



nurse.darcy said:


> Okay so twenty-somethings and a 30 something. lol.  I truly felt "young" keeping up with all of you. Thank you for clarifying the coasters for me.  I couldn't remember the names.  I want to ride dueling dragons again.  That was fun. I wanted to do it again last night but the girls wanted to shop. . .lol. And for those who care, butterbeer is YUMMY.  Tastes like butterscotch candy.
> 
> And DC, its a good thing no one from the boards took you up on your spare room. . .you don't really have much room to spare. . .lol. Oh and for what it is worth, when I doled out hugs as I was leaving last night I took note that my shoulders reach just slightly above your waist. . .and I am not short. I was taller than the 3 girls you brought along with you. . .



It's hard to not be surrounded by "short" girls when you are this tall.    Even above average height women seem short around me.   

And the Condo only got this full after I FINALLY found a taker for the 2nd bedroom in a friend of a friend back home.  Nobody here wanted it,   and I hated to let it go to waste.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Yeah, it sounds like it's pretty full in that condo.  That's already a lot of women sharing the bathroom.



  2 Bathrooms...  plus another 3rd bathroom sink outside of the bathroom itself...  so it's not THAT bad.   lol




MICKEY88 said:


> 1. I stand by my statement, there is no amount of Rum that will cause bad things to happen to a Pyrate.
> and A Pyrate isn't by definition, doing bad things, we just do thngs the Pyrate way, we don't think they are bad at all.
> 
> 2. This Pyrate prefers photo proof, rather than second hand info.
> 
> I NEVER mentioned wanting proof of their value, that would be treating them as objects, and judging them, I just want proof of their existance.



1.  Well.... Bad Things are relative as well....  and I guess I never did specify under who's opinion the bad thing's be done.  so I'll conceed that you do have a valid point.

2.  Even the esteem'ed Darcy's verification??    tsk tsk tsk...

  Well,  I got pictures of 3 of them at Raglan yesterday,   and I guess I'll probably end up taking pictures of the other 3 when I take them to IOA today.   Pics will be posted eventually.   




Kfyr23 said:


> Dont want to rub it in but it had been beautiful in Central Florida last few days.



  I know!!  It's AWESOME!!     So much better than being home right now.



Floydian said:


> Hooray for Monday! Crowds should be better at the parks now, especially DHS! And I got to see my all time favorite baseball player ever (Cal Ripken Jr.) riding in a car yesterday...TWICE!



  I saw Goofy riding in a car!      It was amazing!  



DMass said:


> No matter what you do...Mondays suck.



Even if it means you get to go to another theme park??


----------



## DMass

DCTooTall said:


> Even if it means you get to go to another theme park??



Another theme park with a harem of women? Now that's a Monday that wouldn't suck.


----------



## MarylandPirate

MICKEY88 said:


> good luck recovering from that one
> 
> you should have kept the joke inside


----------



## Floydian

By the way, don't listen to Darcy. DC isn't all that nice. I mean, he's generally courteous I suppose, but he's definitely got a bad streak.  Though he is tall and thin and young and single and successful enough to have a harem of women...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Floydian said:


> By the way, don't listen to Darcy. DC isn't all that nice. I mean, he's generally courteous I suppose, but he's definitely got a bad streak.  Though he is tall and thin and young and single and successful enough to have a harem of women...



Hmm...tell me more about this bad streak. You can't write a statement like that and then not explain. I am going to need examples and pictures. (or it didn't happen)


----------



## NJDiva

Floydian said:


> By the way, don't listen to Darcy. DC isn't all that nice. I mean, he's generally courteous I suppose, but he's definitely got a bad streak.  Though he is tall and thin and young and single and successful enough to have a harem of women...



ummm....so the downside to this is.......



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hmm...tell me more about this bad streak. You can't write a statement like that and then not explain. I am going to need examples and pictures. (or it didn't happen)



We were supposed to have pictures from Darcy but she forgot about all of us that aren't privilaged to see him in the flesh


----------



## DCTooTall

Floydian said:


> By the way, don't listen to Darcy. DC isn't all that nice. I mean, he's generally courteous I suppose, but he's definitely got a bad streak.  Though he is tall and thin and young and single and successful enough to have a harem of women...



 





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hmm...tell me more about this bad streak. You can't write a statement like that and then not explain. I am going to need examples and pictures. (or it didn't happen)



  I gotta admit,  I'm somewhat curious too.   



NJDiva said:


> ummm....so the downside to this is.......
> 
> 
> 
> We were supposed to have pictures from Darcy but she forgot about all of us that aren't privilaged to see him in the flesh



She forced me to take a pic when I got my AP,  and she's threatened to post it.    We'll have to wait to see if she gets around to doing it today or not.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> :She forced me to take a pic when I got my AP,  and she's threatened to post it.    We'll have to wait to see if she gets around to doing it today or not.



I personally don't care to see a pic of you, unless your harem is in it with you..LOL


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I am going to need examples and pictures. (or it didn't happen)




 Good girl


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I gotta admit,  I'm somewhat curious too.
> 
> 
> 
> She forced me to take a pic when I got my AP,  and she's threatened to post it.    We'll have to wait to see if she gets around to doing it today or not.



Congrats on getting your AP! Now you have to come down with me in June.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Congrats on getting your AP! Now you have to come down with me in June.



I have an AP too, can I come..LOL


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> I have an AP too, can I come..LOL



Sure! The more, the merrier and all that...


----------



## Kfyr23

DMass said:


> No matter what you do...Mondays suck.



This guy is happy its Monday.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVW2BpcMnbo


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Kfyr23 said:


> This guy is happy its Monday.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVW2BpcMnbo



Yes he is...I thought that tv behind him was a goner....


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Yes he is...I thought that tv behind him was a goner....



The lower TV appeared to just be for Decoration it has something draped over it I think.


----------



## Funball

guess who i saw at DCA on saturday..well other then bluedevilinaz, i saw pierce brosnan!!


----------



## MICKEY88

Funball said:


> guess who i saw at DCA on saturday..well other then bluedevilinaz, i saw pierce brosnan!!



and the pictures are ???


----------



## ahoff

I was happy it was Monday, I spent all day yesterday ripping apart my kitchen so it was nice to come to work and relax a bit.  Of course it will still be there when I get home, and there is more to do, but I am going to go swimming first.


----------



## Floydian

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hmm...tell me more about this bad streak. You can't write a statement like that and then not explain. I am going to need examples and pictures. (or it didn't happen)



What happens at Disney stays at Disney...unless the proper payments aren't made on time...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Floydian said:


> What happens at Disney stays at Disney...unless the proper payments aren't made on time...



There is certainly a lot of blackmail on this thread.


----------



## Floydian

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> There is certainly a lot of blackmail on this thread.



I prefer to call it "Financial Motivation".


----------



## ludari

What a horrible day at work.  So much going on that time flew by really fast.  So happy it's five o'clock and I'm out.


----------



## luvdumbo

Holy Moly!  I haven't checked in the SSC thread since August and I come back to planning another trip and you guys are already on a second thread!?!  

I don't know if I should even go back and try to catch up!


----------



## nurse.darcy

OMG, today was a horrid day. . .just the punishment I needed (NOT) after drinking a bit too much wine last night.  Oh well, at least I am finally home. . .

Anyway, had a blast at DHS yesterday with Brad and DC.  Then took DC back to his condo and proceeded to drink wine.  Not so good. . .lol. DC and his friends ended up making sure I got back to my home safely. . .Thanks all of you.  Next time remind me to eat before I drink wine. . .I mean a chunk of blue cheese off Brad's salad is not really dinner. . .lol.


----------



## tlionheart78

luvdumbo said:


> Holy Moly!  I haven't checked in the SSC thread since August and I come back to planning another trip and you guys are already on a second thread!?!
> 
> *I don't know if I should even go back and try to catch up!*



I'm not sure that's a good idea.  By the time you are caught up, a third thread will soon appear.


----------



## tlionheart78

ludari said:


> What a horrible day at work.  So much going on that time flew by really fast.  So happy it's five o'clock and I'm out.





nurse.darcy said:


> OMG, today was a horrid day. . .just the punishment I needed (NOT) after drinking a bit too much wine last night.  Oh well, at least I am finally home. . .
> 
> Anyway, had a blast at DHS yesterday with Brad and DC.  Then took DC back to his condo and proceeded to drink wine.  Not so good. . .lol. DC and his friends ended up making sure I got back to my home safely. . .Thanks all of you.  Next time remind me to eat before I drink wine. . .I mean a chunk of blue cheese off Brad's salad is not really dinner. . .lol.



Guess the day's not working for any of us.  Rough start for me this morning and kinda lasted all day from working in the warehouse.  But we're home now and that's good for chillin' and drinkin'.   Here's hoping for a better day tomorrow.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Oh, and the picture. . .lol






Sorry for the poor picture quality but ya know, it was from my phone. . .lol.


----------



## luvdumbo

tlionheart78 said:


> I'm not sure that's a good idea.  By the time you are caught up, a third thread will soon appear.



I don't doubt that and then I would have to catch up on that third thread and it would be a never ending cycle!  

Ill just try and keep up from this point on!


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> OMG, today was a horrid day. . .just the punishment I needed (NOT) after drinking a bit too much wine last night.  Oh well, at least I am finally home. . .
> 
> Anyway, had a blast at DHS yesterday with Brad and DC.  Then took DC back to his condo and proceeded to drink wine.  Not so good. . .lol. DC and his friends ended up making sure I got back to my home safely. . .Thanks all of you.  Next time remind me to eat before I drink wine. . .I mean a chunk of blue cheese off Brad's salad is not really dinner. . .lol.



Sounds like fun...at least you had something to eat...lol...Just how tall is DC??? Great pic


----------



## NJDiva

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh, and the picture. . .lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor picture quality but ya know, it was from my phone. . .lol.



what a cutie patootie....and DC is cute too! picture is great, and I'm glad they took care of you Darcy. well worth the wait....


----------



## knewton64

nurse.darcy said:


> OMG, today was a horrid day. . .just the punishment I needed (NOT) after drinking a bit too much wine last night.  Oh well, at least I am finally home. . .
> 
> Anyway, had a blast at DHS yesterday with Brad and DC.  Then took DC back to his condo and proceeded to drink wine.  Not so good. . .lol. DC and his friends ended up making sure I got back to my home safely. . .Thanks all of you.  Next time remind me to eat before I drink wine. . .I mean a chunk of blue cheese off Brad's salad is not really dinner. . .lol.




and this one's even "H.R." approved.




Thought u cud use this one as a pick me up......


My Mom worked for a medical Doctor out of Houston, Texas.

Q: Guess what was the name of my Mom's Boss's Dog?

GIVE UP??

A:  LASIX


...and yes - the Dog lived up to his name!

- (dang near *eeing eveywhere and on EVERYTHING he saw fit) -



ok.....we now return you to your regularly scheduled program.......


----------



## luvdumbo

nurse.darcy said:


> OMG, today was a horrid day. . .just the punishment I needed (NOT) after drinking a bit too much wine last night.  Oh well, at least I am finally home. . .
> 
> Anyway, had a blast at DHS yesterday with Brad and DC.  Then took DC back to his condo and proceeded to drink wine.  Not so good. . .lol. DC and his friends ended up making sure I got back to my home safely. . .Thanks all of you.  Next time remind me to eat before I drink wine. . .I mean a chunk of blue cheese off Brad's salad is not really dinner. . .lol.



This reminds me of a incident I had a few weeks ago with wine, except I did a lot of drunk dialing and don't remember any of the conversations but all my friends enjoy it when someone reminds me of one and I have that  look on my face when they told me what I talked about.

Glad you were in good hands to get home safe!


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> Sounds like fun...at least you had something to eat...lol...Just how tall is DC??? Great pic



6 and a half feet I think?  Not exactly sure but my arm, when extended from my shoulder is waist high on him.  I am average height female. . .5'5".


----------



## nurse.darcy

knewton64 said:


> and this one's even "H.R." approved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought u cud use this one as a pick me up......
> 
> 
> My Mom worked for a medical Doctor out of Houston, Texas.
> 
> Q: Guess what was the name of my Mom's Boss's Dog?
> 
> GIVE UP??
> 
> A:  LASIX
> 
> 
> ...and yes - the Dog lived up to his name!
> 
> - (dang near *eeing eveywhere and on EVERYTHING he saw fit) -
> 
> 
> 
> ok.....we now return you to your regularly scheduled program.......



Okay wow. . .what a visual. . .lol.


----------



## tlionheart78

luvdumbo said:


> I don't doubt that and then I would have to catch up on that third thread and it would be a never ending cycle!
> 
> Ill just try and keep up from this point on!



Just don't step away from here too long.  It soon starts becomes a chat room in the daytime when you're not careful.  And believe me, those chats can get very entertaining.


----------



## nurse.darcy

luvdumbo said:


> This reminds me of a incident I had a few weeks ago with wine, except I did a lot of drunk dialing and don't remember any of the conversations but all my friends enjoy it when someone reminds me of one and I have that  look on my face when they told me what I talked about.
> 
> Glad you were in good hands to get home safe!



They were awesome. . .

I am really glad I didn't do drunk dialing. . .though I did call someone in my phone directory named Frank. . .not sure how long that number has been there or who exactly that is, but I called him twice after I got home.  I was actually trying to call a friend in Nevada who's name starts with an F.  For some reason the other number kept popping up. . .lol.


----------



## luvdumbo

nurse.darcy said:


> They were awesome. . .
> 
> I am really glad I didn't do drunk dialing. . .though I did call someone in my phone directory named Frank. . .not sure how long that number has been there or who exactly that is, but I called him twice after I got home.  I was actually trying to call a friend in Nevada who's name starts with an F.  For some reason the other number kept popping up. . .lol.



lol..did Frank answer or did you get lucky and just get the voicemail both times?


----------



## nurse.darcy

luvdumbo said:


> lol..did Frank answer or did you get lucky and just get the voicemail both times?



Voicemail. . .thank God.  But this Frank person called me at 9 a.m. this morning. . .I didn't answer because I was busy working and he didn't leave a voicemail. . .hmmmm, we shall see where this mystery goes. . .lol.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh, and the picture. . .lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor picture quality but ya know, it was from my phone. . .lol.



Thanks for the pic Darcy!  If we had to wait for DC to post one, we'd all get old waiting.


----------



## nurse.darcy

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Thanks for the pic Darcy!  If we had to wait for DC to post one, we'd all get old waiting.



Louisa, he would never post a pic. . .I actually think its funny that he was looking away in this pic. . .he was kind of annoyed that I was taking it in the first place. . .


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

nurse.darcy said:


> Voicemail. . .thank God.  But this Frank person called me at 9 a.m. this morning. . .I didn't answer because I was busy working and he didn't leave a voicemail. . .hmmmm, we shall see where this mystery goes. . .lol.



It would be kind of funny if he knew exactly who you were and you were like, "hey....you."


----------



## D23Ry

real quick some disney talk for a second, anyone see alice in wonderland animated in bluray that came out a few weeks ago. wow it looks good in HD


----------



## luvdumbo

nurse.darcy said:


> Voicemail. . .thank God.  But this Frank person called me at 9 a.m. this morning. . .I didn't answer because I was busy working and he didn't leave a voicemail. . .hmmmm, we shall see where this mystery goes. . .lol.



If he called back then he must have remembered you........to bad you can't recall him.  I hope he calls you back again so you can solve the mystery of the unknown Frank.

I wonder if I have any unknowns in my phonebook that I should clean for any future misgivings.


----------



## luvdumbo

D23Ry said:


> real quick some disney talk for a second, anyone see alice in wonderland animated in bluray that came out a few weeks ago. wow it looks good in HD



Not yet, I just ordered it from the Disney Movie Club so it will be here soon!


----------



## D23Ry

luvdumbo said:


> Not yet, I just ordered it from the Disney Movie Club so it will be here soon!



luvdumbo, you from Minnesota? twins territory?


----------



## tlionheart78

D23Ry said:


> real quick some disney talk for a second, anyone see alice in wonderland animated in bluray that came out a few weeks ago. wow it looks good in HD



Own a copy myself and I couldn't agree more.  The picture and audio have never been so top notch!  A true !!  It made me fall in love with Wonderland all over again.


----------



## D23Ry

tlionheart78 said:


> Own a copy myself and I couldn't agree more.  The picture and audio have never been so top notch!  A true !!  It made me fall in love with Wonderland all over again.



have you seen bambi? just picked it up but have not had a chance to watch it yet


----------



## Kfyr23

D23Ry said:


> have you seen bambi? just picked it up but have not had a chance to watch it yet



I have been buying all the movies on Blu-ray as they come out but I still have an old TV I think its time to upgrade.


----------



## D23Ry

Kfyr23 said:


> I have been buying all the movies on Blu-ray as they come out but I still have an old TV I think its time to upgrade.



its time to upgrade!! good deals on tv's now


----------



## luvdumbo

D23Ry said:


> luvdumbo, you from Minnesota? twins territory?



Yes, you get bonus points for picking that up!  I am a huge baseball fan!


----------



## tlionheart78

D23Ry said:


> have you seen bambi? just picked it up but have not had a chance to watch it yet



Not quite yet, though Bambi is on my must buy Blu-Ray list.  Come to think of it, nearly all of my future Blu-Rays  are going to be all Disney related as I don't want to miss out on them before they head back into the Vault.

When I find a copy at an affordable price, I'll be sure to let you know.  I've got confidence that Disney won't disappoint what with the previews I saw on the AiW Blu-Ray.


----------



## D23Ry

luvdumbo said:


> Yes, you get bonus points for picking that up!  I am a huge baseball fan!



I will take those points


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Congrats on getting your AP! Now you have to come down with me in June.



Sadly,  I don't think I'm gonna have the money to come down in June.   One of the things I did to justify buying the AP was to tell myself I'm not allowed to make another trip until I've paid off all my credit Card debt,   or at least gotten it down to under $1,000.   Not sure that's gonna happen by June.



luvdumbo said:


> Holy Moly!  I haven't checked in the SSC thread since August and I come back to planning another trip and you guys are already on a second thread!?!
> 
> I don't know if I should even go back and try to catch up!



Welcome Back.   Honestly,  considering the way the thread keeps jumping topics,   It's easier to just jump back in and go with the flow rather than read the past conversation.



nurse.darcy said:


> Oh, and the picture. . .lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor picture quality but ya know, it was from my phone. . .lol.




  Bleh...  i hate having my picture taken.   I take lousy pics.




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Thanks for the pic Darcy!  If we had to wait for DC to post one, we'd all get old waiting.



  There is one (I believe) in the Singles Profile thread.



nurse.darcy said:


> Louisa, he would never post a pic. . .I actually think its funny that he was looking away in this pic. . .he was kind of annoyed that I was taking it in the first place. . .



As I mentioned...  I hate having my picture taken.

lol


----------



## knewton64

(Goofy's Son at DL; April 2010)



.........pictures speak for themselves. I mean hey, if you are having fun and enjoying yourself -






(Pirate Stitch & I onboard the DISney Wonder; Jan 2009)


who cares if you don't look your best.


Besides.... if ya look closely......


I think I must have scared the heeby-geebys outta the kids behind me:





(defination of a big kid having fun for the very first time on Splash Mtn @ DL; April 2010)




T.T.F.N.


----------



## DCTooTall

Oh.... and since they have been requested.


A Picture of 2 of my friends who were staying here Saturday night when we had lunch at Raglan Road....







And then 3 ladies staying with me most of the week from today when we entered IOA.  (And random Universal Photopass guy who decided to bomb the photo.  lol)






Sadly,  I didn't get a good picture of Crystal which I could post.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Sadly,  I don't think I'm gonna have the money to come down in June.   One of the things I did to justify buying the AP was to tell myself I'm not allowed to make another trip until I've paid off all my credit Card debt,   or at least gotten it down to under $1,000.   Not sure that's gonna happen by June.


 But I suppose I have to admit I admire how responsible you're being. 


DCTooTall said:


> Bleh...  i hate having my picture taken.   I take lousy pics.


I used to dislike it, too, but now I've accepted the inevitable. I don't even make funny faces at the camera anymore. No wait, not true. There was the  Renfest episode... 





DCTooTall said:


> There is one (I believe) in the Singles Profile thread.


 Found it!


----------



## Funball

allright i got some photos of my day hanging with bluedevilinaz


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Funball said:


> allright i got some photos of my day hanging with bluedevilinaz



Loving the photos!


----------



## knewton64

Funball said:


> allright i got some photos of my day hanging with bluedevilinaz



..of that orange colored cat that looks like it has been dipped in water-



just made my day.


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Loving the photos!



I am hating the pics. I need to renew my AP and need to save up but I am having withdraws haven't been in a couple of weeks. I might go tomorrow so I dont start shaking with DT's.


----------



## ludari

DCTooTall said:


> Oh.... and since they have been requested.
> 
> 
> A Picture of 2 of my friends who were staying here Saturday night when we had lunch at Raglan Road....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then 3 ladies staying with me most of the week from today when we entered IOA.  (And random Universal Photopass guy who decided to bomb the photo.  lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly,  I didn't get a good picture of Crystal which I could post.



That's a funny photo bomb.  The guy seems to be happier than your friends.


----------



## ludari

nurse.darcy said:


> OMG, today was a horrid day. . .just the punishment I needed (NOT) after drinking a bit too much wine last night.  Oh well, at least I am finally home. . .
> 
> Anyway, had a blast at DHS yesterday with Brad and DC.  Then took DC back to his condo and proceeded to drink wine.  Not so good. . .lol. DC and his friends ended up making sure I got back to my home safely. . .Thanks all of you.  Next time remind me to eat before I drink wine. . .I mean a chunk of blue cheese off Brad's salad is not really dinner. . .lol.



Your such a party girl.


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> They were awesome. . .
> 
> I am really glad I didn't do drunk dialing. . .though I did call someone in my phone directory named Frank. . .not sure how long that number has been there or who exactly that is, but I called him twice after I got home.  I was actually trying to call a friend in Nevada who's name starts with an F.  For some reason the other number kept popping up. . .lol.



Thats why I started added last names to my contacts. I was so tired of looking in my contact list and not remembering who they were.  It doesnt really matter cause I use the same 5 or so contacts everyday!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> But I suppose I have to admit I admire how responsible you're being.



I REALLY want to come down in time for Halloween Horror nights...  so I MAY fudge things a bit in order to make that trip....   but beyond that,  I gotta behave.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I used to dislike it, too, but now I've accepted the inevitable. I don't even make funny faces at the camera anymore. No wait, not true. There was the  Renfest episode...  Found it!



    I doesn't help that I tend to slouch a lot because of my height.    especcially when around people much shorter than I am.  (you know,  so I don't tower QUITE as much)




ludari said:


> That's a funny photo bomb.  The guy seems to be happier than your friends.



   It was awesome.  I saw him come up and just smiled.     The girls were eager to get to Harry Potter.


----------



## DCTooTall

Time to make you guys jealous....

Headed off to EPCOT today w/ the remaining members of the Harem for Flower and Garden....  and lunch at the San Angel Inn.


----------



## ahoff

And a visit to the tequila bar there also, I would imagine!

Have fun, a bit over a month and a half until I am there.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Time to make you guys jealous....
> 
> Headed off to EPCOT today w/ the remaining members of the Harem for Flower and Garden....  and lunch at the San Angel Inn.



 Awesome! Epcot's my favorite!


----------



## DCTooTall

ahoff said:


> and a visit to the tequila bar there also, i would imagine!
> 
> Have fun, a bit over a month and a half until i am there.



duh!!


----------



## DIS_MERI

DCTooTall said:


> I doesn't help that I tend to slouch a lot because of my height.    especcially when around people much shorter than I am.  (you know,  so I don't tower QUITE as much)



Is it just the picture, or are you as tall as the door? 

I'm 5'1" so there's not much I have to duck for, lol.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Time to make you guys jealous....
> 
> Headed off to EPCOT today w/ the remaining members of the Harem for Flower and Garden....  and lunch at the San Angel Inn.



not jealous at all, I'd much rather be at work...

on a more positive note, I did get this email this morning from, one of my favorite Ladies..  "you must come to my office at some point today for pirate mardi gras beads"


----------



## Kfyr23

I just realized I have been watching Disney Junior on TV all morning and my daughter has been gone to school for almost two hours now.


----------



## NJDiva

Kfyr23 said:


> I just realized I have been watching Disney Junior on TV all morning and my daughter has been gone to school for almost two hours now.



you need help.....


----------



## Kfyr23

NJDiva said:


> you need help.....



Is it even worse that I didn't change it after I realized it?


----------



## Floydian

DCTooTall said:


> Time to make you guys jealous....
> 
> Headed off to EPCOT today w/ the remaining members of the Harem for Flower and Garden....  and lunch at the San Angel Inn.



Headed down to the parks again today myself. Will see where some other friends are going to be too.


----------



## luvdumbo

DCTooTall said:


> Time to make you guys jealous....
> 
> Headed off to EPCOT today w/ the remaining members of the Harem for Flower and Garden....  and lunch at the San Angel Inn.



I am jealous! I think next year I will take a trip during the Flower and Garden Festival!



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Awesome! Epcot's my favorite!



EPCOT is my favorite park too!


----------



## Floydian

Well I'm at Epcot, apparently DC is at Epcot, and the other person I know from DIS/Facebook is at Epcot. Yet after a 45 minute long, 1.5 mile, complete lap of the entire park, I'm sitting here alone. 

Such is the nature of my sad little life.


----------



## MICKEY88

Floydian said:


> Well I'm at Epcot, apparently DC is at Epcot, and the other person I know from DIS/Facebook is at Epcot. Yet after a 45 minute long, 1.5 mile, complete lap of the entire park, I'm sitting here alone.
> 
> Such is the nature of my sad little life.



do a lap in reverse order, paying particular attention to places that sell alcohol..


----------



## Floydian

MICKEY88 said:


> do a lap in reverse order, paying particular attention to places that sell alcohol..



Well no wonder! I was avoiding those places for budget reasons.


----------



## ahoff

Yeah Brad, I would figure tequila in Mexico or slushies in France would be a good starting point.....


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Oh.... and since they have been requested.
> 
> 
> A Picture of 2 of my friends who were staying here Saturday night when we had lunch at Raglan Road....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I met these two. . .very sweet and way into shopping for stuff.*
> 
> And then 3 ladies staying with me most of the week from today when we entered IOA.  (And random Universal Photopass guy who decided to bomb the photo.  lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Uh, I met the two in the middle at the condo on my Wine Night (Sunday). Thankfully when I saw them today they were polite. . .hopefully, I didn't get too obnoxious. . .lol.*
> 
> Sadly,  I didn't get a good picture of Crystal which I could post.



*Like you, she doesn't like having her picture taken. . .and besides it distracts from purse holding. . .lol.*



Kfyr23 said:


> I am hating the pics. I need to renew my AP and need to save up but I am having withdraws haven't been in a couple of weeks. I might go tomorrow so I dont start shaking with DT's.



Uh, just suck it up and do it. . .you know you can't stay away.



ludari said:


> That's a funny photo bomb.  The guy seems to be happier than your friends.



He's a cast member (oops, that was universal. . .EMPLOYEE. . .required to be happy and fun loving. . .lol.)



ludari said:


> Your such a party girl.



Yes, but I am old. . .I need to stop. . .



ctnurse said:


> Thats why I started added last names to my contacts. I was so tired of looking in my contact list and not remembering who they were.  It doesnt really matter cause I use the same 5 or so contacts everyday!



I have his last name in there. . .didn't help.  I should have put a comment as to where I know him from. . .lol



DCTooTall said:


> I REALLY want to come down in time for Halloween Horror nights...  so I MAY fudge things a bit in order to make that trip....   but beyond that,  I gotta behave.



Well, since you already have a free ticket for Halloween Horror nights, you gotta make it. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Awesome! Epcot's my favorite!



I like it well enough



ahoff said:


> And a visit to the tequila bar there also, I would imagine!
> 
> Have fun, a bit over a month and a half until I am there.



See you soon my friend. . .hopefully this time we can actually hook up. . .lol.



NJDiva said:


> you need help.....



Probably, but who will provide that help.



Floydian said:


> Headed down to the parks again today myself. Will see where some other friends are going to be too.



DC is going, but probably after one, even though he posted about it closer to 8:30 a.m.



Floydian said:


> Well I'm at Epcot, apparently DC is at Epcot, and the other person I know from DIS/Facebook is at Epcot. Yet after a 45 minute long, 1.5 mile, complete lap of the entire park, I'm sitting here alone.
> 
> Such is the nature of my sad little life.



Sounds like mine most of the time. . .lol.



MICKEY88 said:


> do a lap in reverse order, paying particular attention to places that sell alcohol..



DC was drinking around the world but sadly I wasn't one of Brad's other friends at WDW this time around.  We would have managed to hook up.



Floydian said:


> Well no wonder! I was avoiding those places for budget reasons.



Me too as I am headed out of town on Thursday with a friend. . .



ahoff said:


> Yeah Brad, I would figure tequila in Mexico or slushies in France would be a good starting point.....



They did Mexico for lunch so wasn't a huge part of the Drinking around the world tour. . .though they did manage to complete. . .lol.


----------



## ludari

Darcy,

You are not old hon just experienced.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ludari said:


> Darcy,
> 
> You are not old hon just experienced.



I love you. . .oh wait, I don't even know you. . .but you did use the words "not old" when referring to me. . .so yeah,


----------



## ludari

nurse.darcy said:


> I love you. . .oh wait, I don't even know you. . .but you did use the words "not old" when referring to me. . .so yeah,



Believe me my plan is to coordinate with you the next time I plan a trip to WDW.


----------



## ahoff

Well, it is a bit between 4:20 and 5 o'clock, and work is over for today.  Going to hit the pool and then ride home.  

Happy Trails!


----------



## MrsHefty

_its 10 minutes to 5:00PM   and decided to join the party!

  _​


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MrsHefty said:


> _its 10 minutes to 5:00PM   and decided to join the party!
> 
> _​



Welcome to the SSC!


----------



## DCTooTall

We successfully completed our Drinking Around the World trip.   Even more amazing was none of us suffered any hangovers or other ill effects this morning.   

I just finished getting pictures posted on facebook from the vacation so far.  over 500pics....  sheesh.   (If anybody wants an add,   just let me know and I'll be happy to add you.)





DIS_MERI said:


> Is it just the picture, or are you as tall as the door?
> 
> I'm 5'1" so there's not much I have to duck for, lol.



Almost.  it also doesn't help the perspective from me being outside and darcy taking the pic.



Floydian said:


> Well I'm at Epcot, apparently DC is at Epcot, and the other person I know from DIS/Facebook is at Epcot. Yet after a 45 minute long, 1.5 mile, complete lap of the entire park, I'm sitting here alone.
> 
> Such is the nature of my sad little life.



The crowds were nuts....but we got a LOT accomplished.



MICKEY88 said:


> do a lap in reverse order, paying particular attention to places that sell alcohol..



I liked the way things worked out for us....   Started in Mexico,   and then went counter clockwise and finished back in Mexico.  



ahoff said:


> Yeah Brad, I would figure tequila in Mexico or slushies in France would be a good starting point.....



Both were VERY tastey...  though the Margarita's where dangerous.



MrsHefty said:


> _its 10 minutes to 5:00PM   and decided to join the party!
> 
> _​



 to the group!


----------



## murmkc

Drinking around the world is just about my favorite WDW tradition!
Good for you and congrats on skipping the hangover!

- and also drinking around the different resorts - they have such fun little bars and lounges!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

nurse.darcy said:


> I love you. . .oh wait, I don't even know you. . .but you did use the words "not old" when referring to me. . .so yeah,



Hey, I don't think I ever referred to you as old...

Let me also add my welcome to MrsHefty.

And my thanks to DC for making it easier to catch up with the thread by quoting so many posts.


----------



## ctnurse

murmkc said:


> Drinking around the world is just about my favorite WDW tradition!
> Good for you and congrats on skipping the hangover!
> 
> - and also drinking around the different resorts - they have such fun little bars and lounges!



Have to agree...Love Epcot and drinking round the world!


----------



## DCTooTall

DisneydaveCT said:


> Hey, I don't think I ever referred to you as old...
> 
> Let me also add my welcome to MrsHefty.
> 
> And my thanks to DC for making it easier to catch up with the thread by quoting so many posts.



Multiquote is my friend.   I makes it easier to just get up to date without constantly thinking "ok,  where was I?"


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

murmkc said:


> Drinking around the world is just about my favorite WDW tradition!
> Good for you and congrats on skipping the hangover!
> 
> - and also drinking around the different resorts - they have such fun little bars and lounges!



I like your pic!  Which resort are you at? I'm not familiar enough with them all to be able to figure it out by myself. 

Happy Thirsty Thursday everyone! Only one more wake up until I'm on Spring Break!


----------



## ahoff

I have to learn how to multi-quote.....

Oh, and Leaping Libations is the pool bar at BW.  Home of Bobo the Clown!
Spring Break would be nice but it is not feeling like spring here just yet.  Soon, I hope!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ahoff said:


> I have to learn how to multi-quote.....
> 
> Oh, and Leaping Libations is the pool bar at BW.  Home of Bobo the Clown!
> Spring Break would be nice but it is not feeling like spring here just yet.  Soon, I hope!



Thanks!  I've never stayed at BW, but I did visit the resort once. I thought it was beautiful. Definitely on my Disney resort bucket list.


----------



## murmkc

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I like your pic!  Which resort are you at? I'm not familiar enough with them all to be able to figure it out by myself.
> 
> Happy Thirsty Thursday everyone! Only one more wake up until I'm on Spring Break!



That was the pool bar at the Boardwalk - I love that resort! GO DVC!


----------



## luvdumbo

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Thanks!  I've never stayed at BW, but I did visit the resort once. I thought it was beautiful. Definitely on my Disney resort bucket list.



It is a very nice resort with a great location!



murmkc said:


> That was the pool bar at the Boardwalk - I love that resort! GO DVC!



I am considering buying DVC at the Boardwalk, I'm just really trigger shy! I ve been kicking it around for 3 years.


----------



## murmkc

luvdumbo said:


> It is a very nice resort with a great location!
> 
> 
> 
> I am considering buying DVC at the Boardwalk, I'm just really trigger shy! I ve been kicking it around for 3 years.



I labored over the decision to buy in to DVC from Feb 2000 until July 2009!  Now I just have to figure out how to use all my points.  I only bought the minimum 160 but that is a ton for a single guy with no kids!


----------



## ludari

murmkc said:


> I labored over the decision to buy in to DVC from Feb 2000 until July 2009!  Now I just have to figure out how to use all my points.  I only bought the minimum 160 but that is a ton for a single guy with no kids!



I only took a week to consider my recent purchase of BLT.  I can't wait to plan my next WDW visit.  BTW, I can relate about having a enough points being single with no kids.


----------



## luvdumbo

murmkc said:


> I labored over the decision to buy in to DVC from Feb 2000 until July 2009!  Now I just have to figure out how to use all my points.  I only bought the minimum 160 but that is a ton for a single guy with no kids!





ludari said:


> I only took a week to consider my recent purchase of BLT.  I can't wait to plan my next WDW visit.  BTW, I can relate about having a enough points being single with no kids.



Is there such a thing as too many points?  I fear once I get DVC I will get addonitis!  I get 4 weeks of vacation plus 2 weeks PTO, so tend to vacation frequently and I would have no problem useing 160 points!  Hmmmm...maybe I should make that DVC leap.


----------



## ahoff

luvdumbo said:


> It is a very nice resort with a great location!
> I am considering buying DVC at the Boardwalk, I'm just really trigger shy! I ve been kicking it around for 3 years.




 I have had BW for almost 10 years.  That was one of the things I kept...  Love BW, short walk to two parks.  Will be splitting my next trip between BLT and Kidani.


----------



## dismem98

Hey Augie.... what are your exact days??  May do an early May visit.Is your son coming as well??

Patty


----------



## bluedevilinaz

I'm BAAAACK! haha Did ya'll miss me? I am not even going to try to catch up on what's happened in the past week. lol


----------



## Wasre

bluedevilinaz said:


> I'm BAAAACK! haha Did ya'll miss me? I am not even going to try to catch up on what's happened in the past week. lol



With every shot....  You've got a few to catch up on.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

luvdumbo said:


> Is there such a thing as too many points?  I fear once I get DVC I will get addonitis!  I get 4 weeks of vacation plus 2 weeks PTO, so tend to vacation frequently and I would have no problem useing 160 points!  Hmmmm...maybe I should make that DVC leap.



I have been a member at OKW for 15 plus years, and have never regretted my purchase.  In fact, I purchased more points a few years ago.  Go ahead and pull the DVC trigger.


----------



## ahoff

dismem98 said:


> Hey Augie.... what are your exact days??  May do an early May visit.Is your son coming as well??
> 
> Patty




Hi Patty, going down the 5th to the 8th.  I am signed up for the Expedition Everest Challange.  Yes, my son is going also.  Will also be down in October for the W&D Half.


----------



## ludari

luvdumbo said:


> Is there such a thing as too many points?  I fear once I get DVC I will get addonitis!  I get 4 weeks of vacation plus 2 weeks PTO, so tend to vacation frequently and I would have no problem useing 160 points!  Hmmmm...maybe I should make that DVC leap.



I get about 5 weeks of vacation so I can relate to this delema.


----------



## Funball

oooh guess what next week is???


ill give a hint

hint 1:  


hint 2:


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Funball said:


> oooh guess what next week is???
> 
> ill give a hint
> 
> hint 1:
> 
> 
> hint 2:



Ahhh...St. Patty's. The day we celebrate our right to drink green beer.  

Am I the only one who's noticed the green-ness kind of makes it taste flat?  Fortunately, I'm willing to make that sacrifice one day a year.


----------



## NJDiva

bluedevilinaz said:


> I'm BAAAACK! haha Did ya'll miss me? I am not even going to try to catch up on what's happened in the past week. lol



I missed you!!! so glad you're back!


----------



## tlionheart78

Hey guys.  Been a bit too long for me to be away from here.  Been very busy with work and I got a bit obsessed with a webcomic as of late and that kinda kept me from here.   Other than that, it's been a rough week and I'm ready for the weekend big time.  As of right now, my thoughts have been constantly on the big quake that happened recently and I'm praying that everyone from Japan, the Phillippines, Hawaii, and the shorelines of Oregon, and California are safe and sound from this madness.

Hope to be back here soon.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

NJDiva said:


> I missed you!!! so glad you're back!



 Thanks! Me too. It was a much needed vacation but it's great to be home!
It's gotten kinda quiet around here. What happened?


----------



## Harly1619

ludari said:


> Seems like everyone is sick these days.  Feel better soon and drink up.


Thanks...I actually had the flu..lasted for 5 days.  Even my bed wasn't comfortable...glad to be over THAT!


----------



## Harly1619

DCTooTall said:


> to the group!    I'm actually in Florida right now,   so forgive me for not being a bit more on top of my host-y type duties right now.)


Thanks...and no problem...hope you enjoyed yourself, but from what I see...you really did


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

How's everybody's weekend going?  I just gave a birthday party  for two year olds and I am TIRED. It doesn't seem fair that tiny people who don't even have jobs get to be the ones just overflowing with energy.


----------



## tlionheart78

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> How's everybody's weekend going?  I just gave a birthday party  for two year olds and I am TIRED. It doesn't seem fair that tiny people who don't even have jobs get to be the ones just overflowing with energy.



Oh, don't worry about the whole energy deal.  They'll burn that off in due time.

As for the weekend, just another relaxing one, just the way I like 'em.  Even though I had to work in this morning.   Sunday won't be much different.

I'm kinda felling a little antsy because an old college friend of mine is throwing a birthday party for her son who'll be turning one next weekend.  This is mainly due to the fact I've never done birthday shopping for a one-year-old before...


----------



## MICKEY88

tlionheart78 said:


> Oh, don't worry about the whole energy deal.  They'll burn that off in due time.
> 
> As for the weekend, just another relaxing one, just the way I like 'em.  Even though I had to work in this morning.   Sunday won't be much different.
> 
> I'm kinda felling a little antsy because an old college friend of mine is throwing a birthday party for her son who'll be turning one next weekend.  This is mainly due to the fact I've never done birthday shopping for a one-year-old before...



my standard gift for a one year old , is a stuffed Mickey Mouse


----------



## DIS_MERI

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> How's everybody's weekend going?  I just gave a birthday party  for two year olds and I am TIRED. It doesn't seem fair that tiny people who don't even have jobs get to be the ones just overflowing with energy.



Friday night I watched my girlfriend's 4 kids for almost 4 hours (which means I was alone against 7 kids between 10 and 2 years of age), so I needed a nice, quiet, relaxing Saturday.  Not much planned for today.



tlionheart78 said:


> This is mainly due to the fact I've never done birthday shopping for a one-year-old before...




Something that will withstand lots of chewing will go over well


----------



## ctnurse

Harly1619 said:


> Thanks...and no problem...hope you enjoyed yourself, but from what I see...you really did



Just wanted to say Hi to another CT girl!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

I hope everyone who has posted that they have not been feeling well or are tired are feeling better this morning.

I, on the other hand, am suffering something we all suffer from time to time...

I NEED A TRIP TO WDW...and I don't have one on my calendar yet.  

I guess I need to call DVC Member Services to see when I can book a trip.


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> How's everybody's weekend going?  I just gave a birthday party  for two year olds and I am TIRED. It doesn't seem fair that tiny people who don't even have jobs get to be the ones just overflowing with energy.



I didnt get any sleep and have to spend the day at a 4 y/o b-day party all day so I agree.


----------



## Kfyr23

DIS_MERI said:


> Something that will withstand lots of chewing will go over well



LOL I pictured a new puppy and a infant sitting around chewing on their toys together. LOL


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> How's everybody's weekend going?  I just gave a birthday party  for two year olds and I am TIRED. It doesn't seem fair that tiny people who don't even have jobs get to be the ones just overflowing with energy.



I just booked a party for DS who will be 7 at the end of the month.  He also has his 1st wiggly tooth!


----------



## Kfyr23

ctnurse said:


> I just booked a party for DS who will be 7 at the end of the month.  He also has his 1st wiggly tooth!



I wish my daughter made it to 7 before she lost a tooth. Mine has had $2500 of dental work and she is only 5.


----------



## ctnurse

Kfyr23 said:


> I wish my daughter made it to 7 before she lost a tooth. Mine has had $2500 of dental work and she is only 5.



WOW! $2500...DS was 13 months old when he got his 1st tooth. The dentist told me he would be late getting his adult teeth. How are her teeth now?


----------



## Kfyr23

ctnurse said:


> WOW! $2500...DS was 13 months old when he got his 1st tooth. The dentist told me he would be late getting his adult teeth. How are her teeth now?



They are great now shes had a bridge across her front four, Two crowns, four cavities. Knocked her crown out on a Sunday morning emergency dental surgery Yay me. And the $ 2500 is out of pocket my cost.


----------



## tlionheart78

MICKEY88 said:


> my standard gift for a one year old , is a stuffed Mickey Mouse





DIS_MERI said:


> Something that will withstand lots of chewing will go over well



Funny thing is that I'm seriously considering getting him some more plush from our local Disney Store.  He's already gotten a stuffed Pooh bear that I got from the World back in September and according to his mom can't get enough of it.  Maybe it is time for more brainwashing via the mouse. 



DisneydaveCT said:


> I hope everyone who has posted that they have not been feeling well or are tired are feeling better this morning.
> 
> I, on the other hand, am suffering something we all suffer from time to time...
> 
> I NEED A TRIP TO WDW...and I don't have one on my calendar yet.
> 
> I guess I need to call DVC Member Services to see when I can book a trip.



I hear you on the whole trip deal, but mine isn't until sometime next year. Hopefully, I can get back on my feet before then.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

tlionheart78 said:


> Funny thing is that I'm seriously considering getting him some more plush from our local Disney Store.  He's already gotten a stuffed Pooh bear that I got from the World back in September and according to his mom can't get enough of it.  Maybe it is time for more brainwashing via the mouse.



You can't go wrong with a stuffed animal.  DS loves his mickey or as he calls it, "moe mow."


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hello dear SSC Friends.  Did you all miss me?  I have been out of touch for the last 4 days on a a mini vacation and truly enjoying myself.  I won't be home till tomorrow morning so I will fill you all in later. Now I will excuse myself as I go try to catch up. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneydaveCT said:


> I hope everyone who has posted that they have not been feeling well or are tired are feeling better this morning.
> 
> I, on the other hand, am suffering something we all suffer from time to time...
> 
> I NEED A TRIP TO WDW...and I don't have one on my calendar yet.
> 
> I guess I need to call DVC Member Services to see when I can book a trip.



Yes, you should. . .that would be a good idea.


----------



## tlionheart78

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You can't go wrong with a stuffed animal.  DS loves his mickey or as he calls it, "moe mow."



Guess it's another stuffed one for John-Bear as he's called.


----------



## knewton64

DisneydaveCT said:


> I hope everyone who has posted that they have not been feeling well or are tired are feeling better this morning.
> 
> I, on the other hand, am suffering something we all suffer from time to time...
> 
> I NEED A TRIP TO WDW...and I don't have one on my calendar yet.
> 
> I guess I need to call DVC Member Services to see when I can book a trip.




.......just about 3 nights ago I am driving around town in my car when I look up and see a 1/4 moon out that night. I had to have looked at it atleast a dozen times when suddenly...

  ....for some strange reason I started to get a case of the giggles and had thoughts of the Alice in Wonderland movie while humming outloud - 

1-888-864-0458.


(I have never seen the moon in that way before until that night).


Now THAT'S when you rreeaallyy miss the Disney parks


*P.S.* I Got mine on my calendar.


T.T.F.N.


----------



## ctnurse

Kfyr23 said:


> They are great now shes had a bridge across her front four, Two crowns, four cavities. Knocked her crown out on a Sunday morning emergency dental surgery Yay me. And the $ 2500 is out of pocket my cost.



Glad she is  okay now


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> Hello dear SSC Friends.  Did you all miss me?  I have been out of touch for the last 4 days on a a mini vacation and truly enjoying myself.  I won't be home till tomorrow morning so I will fill you all in later. Now I will excuse myself as I go try to catch up. . .



I noticed you were not around! Can't wait to here about your mini vacation!


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Hello dear SSC Friends.  Did you all miss me?  I have been out of touch for the last 4 days on a a mini vacation and truly enjoying myself.  I won't be home till tomorrow morning so I will fill you all in later. Now I will excuse myself as I go try to catch up. . .



hope you had a great time


----------



## ahoff

Hey, hope everyone had a good weekend.  Mine was a bit busy, am in the middle (more like the beginning) of a kitchen renovation.  Hope I'm done by my trip, I have a month and a half.  But so many other things to occupy my time too....

I have had my fill of dental bills, both kids had braces which was several years of paying off.

Also found out my car is in GQ magazine this month, it had neen hired for a photo shoot for Saks 5th Ave back in October, and this month it was in the magazine.  Kind of cool, I wonder if that increases the resale value?


----------



## MICKEY88

ahoff said:


> Hey, hope everyone had a good weekend.  Mine was a bit busy, am in the middle (more like the beginning) of a kitchen renovation.  Hope I'm done by my trip, I have a month and a half.  But so many other things to occupy my time too....
> 
> I have had my fill of dental bills, both kids had braces which was several years of paying off.
> 
> Also found out my car is in GQ magazine this month, it had neen hired for a photo shoot for Saks 5th Ave back in October, and this month it was in the magazine.  Kind of cool, I wonder if that increases the resale value?



cool, what kind of car


----------



## DCTooTall

Hey everyone... I'm back....  unfortunately...     I was SERIOUSLY considering accidentally on purpose missing my flight so i had an excuse to spend more time in Florida.

Then again... It also didn't help very much that I came done with a BAD cold on Thursday.    A even slightly serious cold can quickly turn super icky when combined with my asthma.  (which only ever decides to show up when I get a respiratory illness.)    for the most part massive amounts of drugs + a Vitamin C OD (lots of pineapple juice from the Dole Whip booth at the MK),  pretty much cleared things out....  until my flight.

cold + airplane decent is NOT fun.    My ear didn't want to pop,  and it took another strong dosage of drugs and some sleep this morning to finally allow me to hear out my right side.    my ear still hasn't fully recovered,  but at least I can hear.....    unfortunately i'm back to feeling kinda crappy....

...and I'm back at work.


I WANT TO GO BACK!!   




luvdumbo said:


> Is there such a thing as too many points?  I fear once I get DVC I will get addonitis!  I get 4 weeks of vacation plus 2 weeks PTO, so tend to vacation frequently and I would have no problem useing 160 points!  Hmmmm...maybe I should make that DVC leap.



 I haven't bought DVC,   but i did buy into Wyndham Bonnett Creek a few years ago.   I've yet to regret the decision.   Awesome accommodations that make it VERY easy for me to decide to make a trip down...with the extra room to invite some friends along.     It's not technically Disney,   but I'm practically on Disney's front porch (gotta go thru the Disney arches to get to the place),  and resale it's a lot cheaper than DVC.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Hey everyone... I'm back....  unfortunately...     I was SERIOUSLY considering accidentally on purpose missing my flight so i had an excuse to spend more time in Florida.
> 
> Then again... It also didn't help very much that I came done with a BAD cold on Thursday.    A even slightly serious cold can quickly turn super icky when combined with my asthma.  (which only ever decides to show up when I get a respiratory illness.)    for the most part massive amounts of drugs + a Vitamin C OD (lots of pineapple juice from the Dole Whip booth at the MK),  pretty much cleared things out....  until my flight.
> 
> cold + airplane decent is NOT fun.    My ear didn't want to pop,  and it took another strong dosage of drugs and some sleep this morning to finally allow me to hear out my right side.    my ear still hasn't fully recovered,  but at least I can hear.....    unfortunately i'm back to feeling kinda crappy....
> 
> ...and I'm back at work.
> 
> 
> I WANT TO GO BACK!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't bought DVC,   but i did buy into Wyndham Bonnett Creek a few years ago.   I've yet to regret the decision.   Awesome accommodations that make it VERY easy for me to decide to make a trip down...with the extra room to invite some friends along.     It's not technically Disney,   but I'm practically on Disney's front porch (gotta go thru the Disney arches to get to the place),  and resale it's a lot cheaper than DVC.





welcome home!!! sounds like you had a lot of fun....can't wait to hear about the rest of the trip


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Welcome back DC!  Sorry to hear you got a case of the nasties.  There really should be some kind of rule against getting sick on vacation.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Hey everyone... I'm back....  unfortunately...     I was SERIOUSLY considering accidentally on purpose missing my flight so i had an excuse to spend more time in Florida.
> 
> Then again... It also didn't help very much that I came done with a BAD cold on Thursday.    A even slightly serious cold can quickly turn super icky when combined with my asthma.  (which only ever decides to show up when I get a respiratory illness.)    for the most part massive amounts of drugs + a Vitamin C OD (lots of pineapple juice from the Dole Whip booth at the MK),  pretty much cleared things out....  until my flight.
> 
> cold + airplane decent is NOT fun.    My ear didn't want to pop,  and it took another strong dosage of drugs and some sleep this morning to finally allow me to hear out my right side.    my ear still hasn't fully recovered,  but at least I can hear.....    unfortunately i'm back to feeling kinda crappy....
> 
> ...and I'm back at work.
> 
> 
> I WANT TO GO BACK!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't bought DVC,   but i did buy into Wyndham Bonnett Creek a few years ago.   I've yet to regret the decision.   Awesome accommodations that make it VERY easy for me to decide to make a trip down...with the extra room to invite some friends along.     It's not technically Disney,   but I'm practically on Disney's front porch (gotta go thru the Disney arches to get to the place),  and resale it's a lot cheaper than DVC.



welcome back !

glad you had a fun and safe trip,

sorry to hear you got sick, hope ya feel better soon,

as always   RUM is the cure..:


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> welcome home!!! sounds like you had a lot of fun....can't wait to hear about the rest of the trip



  What would you like to know?   i'm not really a trip report kinda person (don't have the time to put one together)....  but i did take a million pics that I posted up on my Facebook page over the week.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Welcome back DC!  Sorry to hear you got a case of the nasties.  There really should be some kind of rule against getting sick on vacation.



  Tell me about it!    Sadly,  I can probably blame my getting sick on the night we were drinking around the world.

Seems that one of the "harem" had a cold before the trip,   and since we were all tasting each other's tasty beverages,   that's all it took for the bug to pass.     Add in the weakened immune system from massive amounts of drinking during the week and some of the weird temp fluctuation throughout the week,   and it was a perfect storm for me to catch the nasties.   


Oh well...    Now to start planning my next "big" trip.  i'm thinking maybe mid November?   i'd love to check out the Festival of the Masters again.   (And by Big trip...  there is a good chance that if I can swing it I may make a quick trip for a day or two in September or October to check out Universal's Halloween Horror Nights...  but that would be a quick trip for just that purpose)


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> welcome back !
> 
> glad you had a fun and safe trip,
> 
> sorry to hear you got sick, hope ya feel better soon,
> 
> as always   RUM is the cure..:




   Think i'm gonna avoid rum for a few days.    Gonna try and recover from the vacation a bit more before I start partying locally again.


----------



## murmkc

I fully understand the hangover recovery period... sorry if anyone is still in that funk!

here is a link to my weekend silliness - let me know if it does not work for you - posting a FB link is a first for me!

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=117033&id=1247253994&l=035038f08e


----------



## ctnurse

murmkc said:


> I fully understand the hangover recovery period... sorry if anyone is still in that funk!
> 
> here is a link to my weekend silliness - let me know if it does not work for you - posting a FB link is a first for me!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=117033&id=1247253994&l=035038f08e



Hangovers are no fun but looks like you had a fun weekend!


----------



## ahoff

Welcome back, DC.  No fun getting sick on vacation.  




MICKEY88 said:


> cool, what kind of car



It's a VW powered rail, I put it on the street every summer.  Here is a link to the ad. http://www.myfdb.com/tear_sheets/316262-saks-fifth-avenue-ad-campaign-spring-summer-2011-shot-4


----------



## MICKEY88

ahoff said:


> Welcome back, DC.  No fun getting sick on vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a VW powered rail, I put it on the street every summer.  Here is a link to the ad. http://www.myfdb.com/tear_sheets/316262-saks-fifth-avenue-ad-campaign-spring-summer-2011-shot-4



Awesome !!


that is street legal..???


----------



## ahoff

MICKEY88 said:


> Awesome !!
> 
> 
> that is street legal..???



Yes it is!  Lot's of fun as long as the sun is out.


----------



## ahoff

*Happy Birthday Darcy!!*


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

murmkc said:


> I fully understand the hangover recovery period... sorry if anyone is still in that funk!
> 
> here is a link to my weekend silliness - let me know if it does not work for you - posting a FB link is a first for me!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=117033&id=1247253994&l=035038f08e



Are you following the tournament?  Even though I don't follow closely during the season, I always watch the big dance.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> *Happy Birthday Darcy!!*



Thank you Augie. . .its my big 50th birthday.  Would celebrate but ya know, I am completely exhausted from my weekend. I need to recouperate.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, a little bit about my long birthday weekend.  This was a trip I had sort of planned for a little while but it morphed about every 15 days or so.  My original plan was to rent a minivan, drive up to PA, visit MICKEY88, drive to Maryland, empty the contents of my storage (very little) into the minivan, drive to North Carolina to visit some friends, spend the night at Hilton Head, stop in Savannah to visit friends and then head back to Kissimmee.  The trip I took was MUCH MUCH different.  Me and my friend left Kissimmee at 8 p.m. on Wednesday night (the 9th) in a rented Dodge Grand Caravan. We headed to Gaithersburg Maryland (a 14+ hr drive) to pick up my remaining storage contents.  Our plan was to go to Gaithersburg, empty storage, sleep there overnight and head to North Carolina to see a friend of his who is dying of cancer.  Well, Wednesday morning, the 9th, his friend passed.  Don't be sad, at least the friend is no longer suffering.  Back to the main plot.  We drive to Gaithersburg and go to my storage facility.  Wait for the clerk at the U-Haul storage facility to finish with the long haul customer before me just to get gate access (let me say that all this time the rain is POURING down upon our heads). I hand the guy my drivers license and he proceeds to type the wrong information into the computer, not once, twice, three but four times before he finally uses the right name in the computer. . .gives us the info.  We unload the storage in about 10 minutes, go back to the office and wait. . .wait. . .wait. . .for another customer to finish their transaction before we get a chance to finish ours. . .it takes me all of 3 minutes to finish. . .lol. Then after the long drive to Maryland to empty the storage, we drive from there back to North Carolina (Fayetteville to be precise) to meet up with my traveling companion's cousin Carmen and her husband Gilberto. Its at this point that the drama conversation ensues. . .apparently the man who passed (Mickey by name) left his wife (whom he married twice. . .he was divorced for 14 years before remarrying her) and moved in with a girlfriend he lived with for the last 10 years before remarrying.

(need a break and more water. . .see next post for remaining story line.)


----------



## nurse.darcy

The girlfriend of the deceased, Sonia, was perhaps the single most wonderful person you would ever love to meet.  If you are a guest in her home, it is open to you.  She is the hostess, but also the entertainment (guys, quit your perv thoughts right now), laugh meter and genuine caring soul.  You will feel welcome the moment you step foot in her home.  What a great person.   Anyway, the drama that ensued over "mickey's" burial was the fact that he wanted to be cremated and made it be known in a will. He made his mistress, Sonia, executor of that will and gave her power of attorney over his estate. The wife, a catholic, does not believe in cremation and needed time to contest the will.  However, the will was drawn up by JAG attorneys (the deceased is retired Army) and, therefore, of platinum standing in a US court of law. No contest was ever brought before a judge.  Anyway, to shorten this story to a novel instead of a series book (aka; Lord of the Rings), the wife and original family got their open casket viewing yesterday, and the cremation with ash buriel was today (we did not attend that). I could really expound on this story with all the bickering and innuendo but it isn't important. . .we all went out for drinks and dinner Saturday night to celebrate my Birthday. . .it was awesome. . .

I do miss all of you. ..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Happy birthday Darcy!!!!  

I hope your day is full of


----------



## Funball

happy birthday darcy!!!


....and now introducing the newest single member(me)...that's right...i said single....


----------



## ludari

Darcy, it sounds like to you had an extremely busy weekend.  Nevertheless, today is your birthday day.  Celebrate your magical day and enjoy. <3


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Funball said:


> happy birthday darcy!!!
> 
> 
> ....and now introducing the newest single member(me)...that's right...i said single....



I'm sorry... How are you doing?


----------



## Funball

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm sorry... How are you doing?




u know as much good as the next person ... it was my call but still it is effecting me in more ways then one


----------



## DIS_MERI

Funball said:


> happy birthday darcy!!!
> 
> 
> ....and now introducing the newest single member(me)...that's right...i said single....



Yes, Happy Birthday Darcy!


And  Sara.  That's one of the few advantages of not having dated in the 3 years since XH and I split, I've not had any other relationship endings to have to work through.


----------



## knewton64

nurse.darcy said:


> Thank you Augie. . .its my big 50th birthday.  Would celebrate but ya know, I am completely exhausted from my weekend. I need to recouperate.




ENJOY



T.T.F.N.


----------



## murmkc

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Are you following the tournament?  Even though I don't follow closely during the season, I always watch the big dance.



Jayhawk country!!!


----------



## NJDiva

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DARCY!!!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

murmkc said:


> Jayhawk country!!!



Then you should be happy to know my bracket has them going to the final four.


----------



## ctnurse

Happy Birthday Darcy!!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Happy birthday Darcy!!!!
> 
> I hope your day is full of





Funball said:


> happy birthday darcy!!!
> 
> 
> ....and now introducing the newest single member(me)...that's right...i said single....



I hope that you have a wonderful new single life.



ludari said:


> Darcy, it sounds like to you had an extremely busy weekend.  Nevertheless, today is your birthday day.  Celebrate your magical day and enjoy. <3



It was a very busy weekend.  I was supposed to visit Disney (specifically Epcot) tonight but could not get out of bed.



DIS_MERI said:


> Yes, Happy Birthday Darcy!
> 
> 
> And  Sara.  That's one of the few advantages of not having dated in the 3 years since XH and I split, I've not had any other relationship endings to have to work through.



Thank you Sara, oh and I am sorry you two broke up, it was headed that way.  Hopefully you have moved on and will find new life.



knewton64 said:


> ENJOY
> 
> 
> 
> T.T.F.N.





NJDiva said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DARCY!!!





ctnurse said:


> Happy Birthday Darcy!!!!



Thank you all for your birthday wishes.  Its been rough due to the trip issues, but its been wonderful.  Luv you all.


----------



## murmkc

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Then you should be happy to know my bracket has them going to the final four.



Smart girl!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Wow, its 3:30 ish, I finally get out of bed (I have been driving a lot) and you all are in SLOW MOTION. . .why?


----------



## ludari

Funball said:


> ....and now introducing the newest single member(me)...that's right...i said single....



Sorry and welcome offically to the Singles Social Club.


----------



## Madonna3

Hello all.

I posted a profile to the singles area and DC invited me to come over here and say hello to you all - so hello.

A little about myself - 

About 6 years ago, I moved from the dismal state of NJ to sunny Florida. I originally settled in Tampa, which was a quick 50 minute drive from the World. As much as I loved living in Florida, I absolutely hated Tampa and wanted to find a place that reminded me of home without actually having to go back to NJ. Fast forward about 3 years and I settled in Port Charlotte, FL. Now, it's about another hour away from Disney (and only on the drive home do I realize how much that extra hour sucks), but the benefits of living here outweighed the extra driving to my favorite place. I even considered moving to Orlando or one of the surrounding areas just to be closer to Disney, but then that winter it snowed in Orlando. So, no thank you, and further south I went.

I have a BS in Psychology (a BS, right? I mean how fitting considering Psychology is mostly BS! ) with a specialization in substance abuse. I've recently switched roles at my job and went from being directly involved with patient care to more administrative. I miss the patients, but I have an opportunity to improve the care they receive by taking this new position. So, even though I don't have direct contact with them anymore, I make sure they are getting the best care they can receive. I still do group sessions and fill in for other counselors, so I get my fix now and then.

I'm a single mother to a 9 year old. He makes me crazy, but I can't imagine my life without him. He's always up to go to Disney whenever I ask and now that he's tall enough, I have someone to ride all the rides with. If only I could get him to sit down and have a meal, but that will come with time. Until then, it's quick service for us, lol.

My Disney obsession started when I was 16. I have yet to find anyone else in my family or among my friends who share my devotion to the Disney brand. I always get the "it's just a theme park" response. It's hard when people you care about just don't get it, but you want them to share in your joy. That's why I've decided my next partner in life must absolutely be a fan of Disney or be able to fake it really well.

I look forward to meeting some of you and I thank you for taking the time to get to know me.


----------



## duckybelle

Happy Birthday Darcy....a little late, but thats just me LOL!


----------



## ludari

Madonna3 said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I posted a profile to the singles area and DC invited me to come over here and say hello to you all - so hello.
> 
> A little about myself -
> 
> About 6 years ago, I moved from the dismal state of NJ to sunny Florida. I originally settled in Tampa, which was a quick 50 minute drive from the World. As much as I loved living in Florida, I absolutely hated Tampa and wanted to find a place that reminded me of home without actually having to go back to NJ. Fast forward about 3 years and I settled in Port Charlotte, FL. Now, it's about another hour away from Disney (and only on the drive home do I realize how much that extra hour sucks), but the benefits of living here outweighed the extra driving to my favorite place. I even considered moving to Orlando or one of the surrounding areas just to be closer to Disney, but then that winter it snowed in Orlando. So, no thank you, and further south I went.
> 
> I have a BS in Psychology (a BS, right? I mean how fitting considering Psychology is mostly BS! ) with a specialization in substance abuse. I've recently switched roles at my job and went from being directly involved with patient care to more administrative. I miss the patients, but I have an opportunity to improve the care they receive by taking this new position. So, even though I don't have direct contact with them anymore, I make sure they are getting the best care they can receive. I still do group sessions and fill in for other counselors, so I get my fix now and then.
> 
> I'm a single mother to a 9 year old. He makes me crazy, but I can't imagine my life without him. He's always up to go to Disney whenever I ask and now that he's tall enough, I have someone to ride all the rides with. If only I could get him to sit down and have a meal, but that will come with time. Until then, it's quick service for us, lol.
> 
> My Disney obsession started when I was 16. I have yet to find anyone else in my family or among my friends who share my devotion to the Disney brand. I always get the "it's just a theme park" response. It's hard when people you care about just don't get it, but you want them to share in your joy. That's why I've decided my next partner in life must absolutely be a fan of Disney or be able to fake it really well.
> 
> I look forward to meeting some of you and I thank you for taking the time to get to know me.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

nurse.darcy said:


> Wow, its 3:30 ish, I finally get out of bed (I have been driving a lot) and you all are in SLOW MOTION. . .why?



 I've been at the impressionist exhibit in the museum of fine arts today so i don't know. Guess we're just in a quiet period...


----------



## NJDiva

Funball said:


> happy birthday darcy!!!
> 
> 
> ....and now introducing the newest single member(me)...that's right...i said single....



well I know there's a story behind that statement....especially since we were just talking about wedding dresses. well that just means you are a true member of the singles social club! we missed you!!


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Wow, its 3:30 ish, I finally get out of bed (I have been driving a lot) and you all are in SLOW MOTION. . .why?



  Personally i blame the post-Disney trip blues.

  That....   and the whole having to start my first overnight shift 20hrs after getting back home (and the resulting near zombie state i've been in)... and having over a week of DIS to catch up on.


But mostly....   The strong blah caused by a return to reality after getting to spend a week at the happiest place on earth.



Madonna3 said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I posted a profile to the singles area and DC invited me to come over here and say hello to you all - so hello.
> 
> A little about myself -
> 
> About 6 years ago, I moved from the dismal state of NJ to sunny Florida. I originally settled in Tampa, which was a quick 50 minute drive from the World. As much as I loved living in Florida, I absolutely hated Tampa and wanted to find a place that reminded me of home without actually having to go back to NJ. Fast forward about 3 years and I settled in Port Charlotte, FL. Now, it's about another hour away from Disney (and only on the drive home do I realize how much that extra hour sucks), but the benefits of living here outweighed the extra driving to my favorite place. I even considered moving to Orlando or one of the surrounding areas just to be closer to Disney, but then that winter it snowed in Orlando. So, no thank you, and further south I went.
> 
> I have a BS in Psychology (a BS, right? I mean how fitting considering Psychology is mostly BS! ) with a specialization in substance abuse. I've recently switched roles at my job and went from being directly involved with patient care to more administrative. I miss the patients, but I have an opportunity to improve the care they receive by taking this new position. So, even though I don't have direct contact with them anymore, I make sure they are getting the best care they can receive. I still do group sessions and fill in for other counselors, so I get my fix now and then.
> 
> I'm a single mother to a 9 year old. He makes me crazy, but I can't imagine my life without him. He's always up to go to Disney whenever I ask and now that he's tall enough, I have someone to ride all the rides with. If only I could get him to sit down and have a meal, but that will come with time. Until then, it's quick service for us, lol.
> 
> My Disney obsession started when I was 16. I have yet to find anyone else in my family or among my friends who share my devotion to the Disney brand. I always get the "it's just a theme park" response. It's hard when people you care about just don't get it, but you want them to share in your joy. That's why I've decided my next partner in life must absolutely be a fan of Disney or be able to fake it really well.
> 
> I look forward to meeting some of you and I thank you for taking the time to get to know me.




Well,   officially  to the SSC!    You'll find we are all a bit nuts here,  but a lot of fun!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Personally i blame the post-Disney trip blues.
> 
> That....   and the whole having to start my first overnight shift 20hrs after getting back home (and the resulting near zombie state i've been in)... and having over a week of DIS to catch up on.
> 
> 
> But mostly....   The strong blah caused by a return to reality after getting to spend a week at the happiest place on earth.



I totally remember the blah's.  I don't really get them any more but now I am always looking for somewhere to go for vacation and nothing seems exciting anymore since I am ALWAYS on vacation by living here.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Sorry I haven't been around much the last couple days guys. Life has gotten pretty hectic. I'm heading down to Tucson again today for my friends memorial service tomorrow that I was asked to speak at. I gotta say, that was the absolute hardest thing I have ever written. *sigh* Oh well. Hope everyone has a good day. I'll post back here when I make it down to Tucson.


----------



## MICKEY88

bluedevilinaz said:


> Sorry I haven't been around much the last couple days guys. Life has gotten pretty hectic. I'm heading down to Tucson again today for my friends memorial service tomorrow that I was asked to speak at. I gotta say, that was the absolute hardest thing I have ever written. *sigh* Oh well. Hope everyone has a good day. I'll post back here when I make it down to Tucson.



have a safe trip


----------



## Floydian

Welcome Maria! If you're ever looking for extra company, there's a few of us locals here who love to share the parks with other DIS'ers.

So sorry bluedevil!! I can't imagine how hard that would be. Best of luck on your trip!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Personally i blame the post-Disney trip blues.
> 
> That....   and the whole having to start my first overnight shift 20hrs after getting back home (and the resulting near zombie state i've been in)... and having over a week of DIS to catch up on.
> 
> 
> But mostly....   The strong blah caused by a return to reality after getting to spend a week at the happiest place on earth.



That must have been hard, flying back Saturday and going to work Sunday night. Especially with your sleep schedule all off. At least tonight is your last night this week and you'll have a nice long weekend to recover. 

I was wondering who has their vacation next?? And I'm not counting you lucky people who live there.


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> That must have been hard, flying back Saturday and going to work Sunday night. Especially with your sleep schedule all off. At least tonight is your last night this week and you'll have a nice long weekend to recover.
> 
> I was wondering who has their vacation next?? And I'm not counting you lucky people who live there.



I'll be there in august with my son but I'm guessing someone is going sooner!


----------



## ahoff

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I was wondering who has their vacation next?? And I'm not counting you lucky people who live there.



Going down in May and October.  Also going up to Boston in June, and to West Virginia for the All Good Music Festival in July.  Going to Boy Scout camp in Rhode Island in August.  Looking forward to summer and a lot of beach days.

Are there any cyclists here?


----------



## DIS_MERI

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I was wondering who has their vacation next?? And I'm not counting you lucky people who live there.



I'm going to England next month, but for for Disney I'm still going back and forth about dates.  Somewhere between May and the end of November, lol.  Funny how on a $3500 vacation I'm quibbling over airfare....I actually put in an offer for a small DVC contract and if we get it then we will definitely go over Thanksgiving because that will hit both my girls birthdays and get to see all the cool Christmas-y stuff


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> I'll be there in august with my son but I'm guessing someone is going sooner!



August isn't too far off.  Summer will go by fast. I'm going in June with my son.  It's his first trip and I'm really looking forward to the memories.  At least mine, since he's still too young to remember much.



ahoff said:


> Going down in May and October.  Also going up to Boston in June, and to West Virginia for the All Good Music Festival in July.  Going to Boy Scout camp in Rhode Island in August.  Looking forward to summer and a lot of beach days.
> 
> Are there any cyclists here?



You're going to be just missing me since I'm going in June and October/November. I don't have definite dates yet for fall, but I'm thinking about the weekend they do the Festival of the Masters.



DIS_MERI said:


> I'm going to England next month, but for for Disney I'm still going back and forth about dates.  Somewhere between May and the end of November, lol.  Funny how on a $3500 vacation I'm quibbling over airfare....I actually put in an offer for a small DVC contract and if we get it then we will definitely go over Thanksgiving because that will hit both my girls birthdays and get to see all the cool Christmas-y stuff



Between May and November is a pretty wide window of time.  I would probably be the same about the airfare. I'm a detail person and a planner.  I have a binder all set up for my June trip. 

That would be so cool if you could be at WDW for TWO birthdays. How fun for your kids! The Christmas decorations are another reason I'm thinking about going down in November, too.


----------



## Madonna3

Floydian said:


> Welcome Maria! If you're ever looking for extra company, there's a few of us locals here who love to share the parks with other DIS'ers.
> 
> So sorry bluedevil!! I can't imagine how hard that would be. Best of luck on your trip!



I'm always looking for someone to hang out with. I'm a bit obnoxious so it won't be good, clean, Christian fun. Only sinners need apply!


----------



## DIS_MERI

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> That would be so cool if you could be at WDW for TWO birthdays. How fun for your kids! The Christmas decorations are another reason I'm thinking about going down in November, too.


Catching their 2 birthdays together is relatively easy, lol; they are 4 years and 1 day apart, but very close to Thanksgiving.  But, yes, it would be very exciting to be able to do that for them, I'm really hoping to hit CRT for one of their birthdays   DS would love for us to hit his birthday, too, but it is the 4th of July   It will be our first visit too (well, I spent half a day at Epcot in 1993, but I hardly think that even counts), I'm sure your son will love it and it will be awesome to experience it anew with him


----------



## Funball

NJDiva said:


> well I know there's a story behind that statement....especially since we were just talking about wedding dresses. well that just means you are a true member of the singles social club! we missed you!!




 well i was single for like 1 day and 4 hours.. we talked.. we are back together.. start placing bets to see how long that will last! LOL   jus t kdding, no everything is good now..


oh and don't get me wrong every girl has to plan their dream wedding so i will continue to look at wedding dresses! LOL


----------



## ahoff

DIS_MERI said:


> I'm going to England next month, but for for Disney I'm still going back and forth about dates.




That's cool, Was in England for a week once.  Saw all the usual touristy stuff.  Nice place.  Also spent two years in Germany courtesy of my Uncle, and many trips to Switzerland for work.  Unfortunatly that part of the job is over for me for the time being.





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You're going to be just missing me since I'm going in June and October/November. I don't have definite dates yet for fall, but I'm thinking about the weekend they do the Festival of the Masters.




My dates are the first weekend of the months.  Already have the rooms and airfare.  I will be there for both the Flower show and the F&W.  Also have a room for the first weekend in January but no air for that yet.  The price went up almost $100 for the airfae in Oct.


----------



## DIS_MERI

ahoff said:


> That's cool, Was in England for a week once.  Saw all the usual touristy stuff.  Nice place.  Also spent two years in Germany courtesy of my Uncle, and many trips to Switzerland for work.  Unfortunatly that part of the job is over for me for the time being.



I lived in England for a couple years courtesy of my "Uncle" as well, in fact all my prior overseas visits except one were courtesy of my Uncle (and that one was his fault, XH was the one on deployment that time, but I managed a few days in Rome on either side of seeing him).  This is my first visit since I started having kids that I won't be toting kids, although my 70yo Mom will be along.  We have 9 days of intense castle and garden viewing schedule   Oh, and crowd avoidance, since the darn Prince decided to get married during my trip


----------



## NJDiva

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> That must have been hard, flying back Saturday and going to work Sunday night. Especially with your sleep schedule all off. At least tonight is your last night this week and you'll have a nice long weekend to recover.
> 
> I was wondering who has their vacation next?? And I'm not counting you lucky people who live there.



I'm heading down to FL on April 30th and will be on property May 1-6 doing my first all Disney Solo trip!!!:


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJDiva said:


> I'm heading down to FL on April 30th and will be on property May 1-6 doing my first all Disney Solo trip!!!:woohoo:



Sweet. . .see you soon.


----------



## NJDiva

nurse.darcy said:


> Sweet. . .see you soon.



you know it!!! staying at CBR for the first time, wanted to try something different this time. I'll have to let you know what my schedule looks like (I have ADRs every day I think) so we can hook up!


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJDiva said:


> you know it!!! staying at CBR for the first time, wanted to try something different this time. I'll have to let you know what my schedule looks like (I have ADRs every day I think) so we can hook up!



We will definitely find a time to hook up.  

Its funny, I think I am meeting up with peeps every month (and sometimes every week) for the next 6 months. . .lol.


----------



## Madonna3

I'm about 2 hrs away so if I'm not working (and as a psychologist you can't really call what I do work anyway) I can come hang out.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> That must have been hard, flying back Saturday and going to work Sunday night. Especially with your sleep schedule all off. At least tonight is your last night this week and you'll have a nice long weekend to recover.
> 
> I was wondering who has their vacation next?? And I'm not counting you lucky people who live there.



It was....  interesting... 

 flight landed sometime around 10... finally got out of the airport parking lot shortly before 11....   2 hr drive home,   followed by a couple hours of watching TV to catch up on stuff on my DVR (and try and help me flip my sleep schedule).....    and then pretty much spending the entire day in bed.


As for my next vacation....    VACATION VACATION I'm looking at November....   but I'm thinking I may try for a short trip sometime in Sept or Oct for the Halloween stuff at Universal.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You're going to be just missing me since I'm going in June and October/November. I don't have definite dates yet for fall, but I'm thinking about the weekend they do the Festival of the Masters.



  What a co-inky-dink!     I'm actually looking to plan my November trip to hit the Festival of the Masters as well.    My 2009 trip ended over that weekend and I really enjoyed it.    Park crowds were great,   and the Festival was fun.

I'm actually in the process now of trying to determine how big a unit to reserve...  do I want to go with a 1bdrm,  2bdrm,  or 3bdrm.....     And am I gonna have anybody join me on the trip.....


----------



## bluedevilinaz

MICKEY88 said:


> have a safe trip





Floydian said:


> So sorry bluedevil!! I can't imagine how hard that would be. Best of luck on your trip!



Thanks guys. I made it safely about 4pm Pacific time. I've been spending time with my family and just got time to get online. Hope everyone had a good day!


----------



## ctnurse

Happy St Patrick's Day!!! Who is going to be celebrating? 


And can someone explain to my how to quote more that one at a time?


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> Happy St Patrick's Day!!! Who is going to be celebrating?
> 
> 
> And can someone explain to my how to quote more that one at a time?



Well it's also my Friday.   only 2hrs and 40min till my 3 day weekend begins.


i may do some drinking tonight....  i'll have to see if anything fun is going on.


Oh... and to Multi-quote,   you just click the center little button on the message (the one with the quote marks) to mark it as one you want to quote.   Then when you are ready to reply to all the messages,   just hit the Post Reply button at the bottom of the thread.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Happy St. Patrick's Day to everyone!  I wish I was celebrating at WDW, but I will think of it when I raise my glass in a toast or two after work.


----------



## ctnurse

Is that multi-quote button new???? 

I have never seen it???  I'm usually a little more observant 

Thanks for pointing it out for me...I will be using it now


----------



## Kfyr23

ctnurse said:


> Happy St Patrick's Day!!! Who is going to be celebrating?



I have my daughter so we will be celebrating together. I am going to be hitting the Root Beer pretty hard tonight. I hope she can keep up.


----------



## Floydian

Madonna3 said:


> I'm always looking for someone to hang out with. I'm a bit obnoxious so it won't be good, clean, Christian fun. Only sinners need apply!



Well I've met a few of these people in person, and I'm not sure how well they could tolerate that.  

_It's a good thing Darcy seemed to miss this post. She's the most conservative uptight woman I know in all of Florida._


----------



## ahoff

DIS_MERI said:


> I lived in England for a couple years courtesy of my "Uncle" as well



Nice to have a rich uncle who will pay for your travel 
I saw some pretty interesting places while 'visiting'.




NJDiva said:


> I'm heading down to FL on April 30th and will be on property May 1-6 doing my first all Disney Solo trip!!!:



We will overlap by a day, I get there on the 5th




ctnurse said:


> Happy St Patrick's Day!!! Who is going to be celebrating?




Going with some co-workers to a bar and grill for lunch that has free corned beef.  Kind of a yearly tradition.  I expect to stay a bit longer than the usual lunch time.

I bet if Ireland was one of the Epcot countries it would be a popular place!


----------



## DCTooTall

Floydian said:


> Well I've met a few of these people in person, and I'm not sure how well they could tolerate that.
> 
> _It's a good thing Darcy seemed to miss this post. She's the most conservative uptight woman I know in all of Florida._







   Sorry....   Just pictured the "oh ****...." look at Tune In when Darcy ordered some wine.



ahoff said:


> I bet if Ireland was one of the Epcot countries it would be a popular place!



Well There is the United Kingdom pavilion.

And Northern Ireland is part of the UK.


----------



## Floydian

ahoff said:


> I bet if Ireland was one of the Epcot countries it would be a popular place!





DCTooTall said:


> Well There is the United Kingdom pavilion.
> 
> And Northern Ireland is part of the UK.



I was there last year, and was thinking of going today. Believe me, it's busy in that pub.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> As for my next vacation....    VACATION VACATION I'm looking at November....   but I'm thinking I may try for a short trip sometime in Sept or Oct for the Halloween stuff at Universal.
> 
> What a co-inky-dink!     I'm actually looking to plan my November trip to hit the Festival of the Masters as well.    My 2009 trip ended over that weekend and I really enjoyed it.    Park crowds were great,   and the Festival was fun.
> 
> I'm actually in the process now of trying to determine how big a unit to reserve...  do I want to go with a 1bdrm,  2bdrm,  or 3bdrm.....     And am I gonna have anybody join me on the trip.....



I'm not sure how much of a co-inky-dink it is since you're the one who told me about FOTM and got me all interested in going. But I am excited about doing that and F&W. If our dates do end up overlapping, you're going to need a two bedroom so I can rent out space for a couple of days.


----------



## MICKEY88

Floydian said:


> _It's a good thing Darcy seemed to miss this post. She's the most conservative uptight woman I know in all of Florida._



I noticed that about Darcy also,


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> you know it!!! staying at CBR for the first time, wanted to try something different this time. I'll have to let you know what my schedule looks like (I have ADRs every day I think) so we can hook up!



I'm staying at CBR in June. It's not my first time there, by it's been awhile. I hope you come back and tell us what a great experience you had! 


ctnurse said:


> Happy St Patrick's Day!!! Who is going to be celebrating?
> And can someone explain to my how to quote more that one at a time?



I'm having green beer and crawfish. What can I say? It's the Texas way...


----------



## NJDiva

I have paid my final payment for my May trip! It's on like Donkey Kong! I am Florida bound! If I weren't so stressed out at work I'd be excited.....who am I kidding I am excited!!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> I noticed that about Darcy also..



Omg...you guys are so bad...
For anyone new, they're speaking out of love because Darcy is awesome!!!


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Omg...you guys are so bad...
> For anyone new, they're speaking out of love because Darcy is awesome!!!



actually she was kind of shy and quiet when I was there..

maybe I bored her to tears


----------



## Madonna3

I figured the jabs were out of pure love. I only hope and aspire to be loved like that one day


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm not sure how much of a co-inky-dink it is since you're the one who told me about FOTM and got me all interested in going. But I am excited about doing that and F&W. If our dates do end up overlapping, you're going to need a two bedroom so I can rent out space for a couple of days.



Well I guess that confirms it... I need to get the 3bedroom unit.   I was debating between the 1, 2, and 3 bedroom....  and i've already had 2 friends say they wanted to come if possible,    so that makes 3 and moves things into the extra bedroom.


I'm thinking my dates will end up being Nov 5th-12th since Sat-Sat flights seem to run a bit cheaper.




MICKEY88 said:


> actually she was kind of shy and quiet when I was there..
> 
> maybe I bored her to tears



Sounds like you didn't give her enough wine.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Well I guess that confirms it... I need to get the 3bedroom unit.   I was debating between the 1, 2, and 3 bedroom....  and i've already had 2 friends say they wanted to come if possible,    so that makes 3 and moves things into the extra bedroom.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking my dates will end up being Nov 5th-12th since Sat-Sat flights seem to run a bit cheaper.



Sounds like a plan...


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sounds like a plan...





Does this mean you are joining the harem?


----------



## ctnurse

Where does one find a rich "uncle"? That's what I need


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> Where does one find a rich "uncle"? That's what I need



Well,   I don't know how rich their uncle really is...


...But he does have AMAZING credit!


----------



## DIS_MERI

ctnurse said:


> Where does one find a rich "uncle"? That's what I need



His name is "Uncle Sam" and for just 12 short years (and 7 months and 24 days, but who is counting?) of my life I got to see several European ports and live in England for a couple of years   Oh, and a lot of Norfolk, VA....



DCTooTall said:


> Well,   I don't know how rich their uncle really is...
> 
> 
> ...But he does have AMAZING credit!





I thought the exact same thing


----------



## ctnurse

I was thinking of a different uncle! Good thing I can support myself.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Does this mean you are joining the harem?



No baby...this means you're joining my harem.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> No baby...this means you're joining my harem.



I won't complain.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> His name is "Uncle Sam" and for just 12 short years (and 7 months and 24 days, but who is counting?) of my life I got to see several European ports and live in England for a couple of years   Oh, and a lot of Norfolk, VA....
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the exact same thing






ctnurse said:


> I was thinking of a different uncle! Good thing I can support myself.



I think the word you're looking for is sugardaddy.


----------



## DIS_MERI

ctnurse said:


> I was thinking of a different uncle! Good thing I can support myself.



Totally understand   And ahoff may very well have an actual uncle who paid for living in Germany for 2 years, in which case I will also be wicked jealous, lol.


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I think the word you're looking for is sugardaddy.



Sugardaddy rich uncle....isn't it the same thing?? But in all seriousness they just need to treat me right and be willing to commit! That's not asking too much right?


----------



## Funball

​


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> Totally understand   And ahoff may very well have an actual uncle who paid for living in Germany for 2 years, in which case I will also be wicked jealous, lol.



This conversation begs the question, where would you live if someone paid your living expenses for two years? Mine is a tie between Greece (yum.... Gyros) and Florence, Italy (Italian ice, gelato). And I just realized that apparently my stomach would lead me around the world...


----------



## ahoff

DIS_MERI said:


> Totally understand   And ahoff may very well have an actual uncle who paid for living in Germany for 2 years, in which case I will also be wicked jealous, lol.



I wish, but it was the same uncle as yours....
And yeah, he might not be as rich anymore.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> This conversation begs the question, where would you live if someone paid your living expenses for two years? Mine is a tie between Greece (yum.... Gyros) and Florence, Italy (Italian ice, gelato). And I just realized that apparently my stomach would lead me around the world...




I spent four years traveling to Switzerland, and loved every minute of it.  Though to be honest, once summer hits, I am perfectly satisfied to be staying home, plenty to do to keep me occupied here.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Floydian said:


> Well I've met a few of these people in person, and I'm not sure how well they could tolerate that.
> 
> _It's a good thing Darcy seemed to miss this post. She's the most conservative uptight woman I know in all of Florida._



I didn't miss it, I just was working all day. . .and SERIOUSLY?  LOL, and yeah, I am pretty serious and uptight. . .NOT. . .



DCTooTall said:


> Sorry....   Just pictured the "oh ****...." look at Tune In when Darcy ordered some wine.



You noticed that?  And I thought Dave was trying really hard not to be reactionary.  Normally he just says NO WAY. . .lol.



MICKEY88 said:


> I noticed that about Darcy also,



Uh, yeah, right. . .lol



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Omg...you guys are so bad...
> For anyone new, they're speaking out of love because Darcy is awesome!!!



Thank you. . .



MICKEY88 said:


> actually she was kind of shy and quiet when I was there..
> 
> maybe I bored her to tears



ROFLMAO. . .It was freezing the whole time you were here. . .and you do know there isn't a shy bone in my body. . .lol. Of course you know that. . .lol.



Madonna3 said:


> I figured the jabs were out of pure love. I only hope and aspire to be loved like that one day



I do want it noted that it is only the guys that tease me.  Why?  Because the girls are out having as much fun with life as I am. The guys are envious and WISH they could.  And Madonna3, just show up for a few DISmeets.  You will get some luv thrown your way.  You must take note however that I am still on the singles thread and still single. . .so not sure you want to aspire to be "loved" as much as me. . .ROFLMAO.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Well I guess that confirms it... I need to get the 3bedroom unit.   I was debating between the 1, 2, and 3 bedroom....  and i've already had 2 friends say they wanted to come if possible,    so that makes 3 and moves things into the extra bedroom.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking my dates will end up being Nov 5th-12th since Sat-Sat flights seem to run a bit cheaper.
> 
> 
> Sounds like you didn't give her enough wine.



1.  If you rent the 3 br, then I must be allowed to stay overnight and recouperate from whatever wine I happen to drink the night before.

2.  Mickey88 was driving most of the time while on vacation and staying at his daughter's house in his very own room. . .lol.  Because I had to drive to meet up with him, I chose not to drink so much - also, I was on call a lot of the time he was here. So not enough wine is relative.  I had WAY TOO much wine when you were here DC. . .I should have been taking it easy cause I had just gotten out of the hospital.  But ya know, not sure who's blood I got cause I was feeling good. . .lol.


----------



## Funball

nurse.darcy said:


> .I should have been taking it easy cause I had just gotten out of the hospital.  But ya know, not sure who's blood I got cause I was feeling good. . .lol.




[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]You probably got mine, every time I am at the Dr office they take my blood...i don't know why so I figured they are secretly collecting mine for a blood bank[/FONT]


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> This conversation begs the question, where would you live if someone paid your living expenses for two years? Mine is a tie between Greece (yum.... Gyros) and Florence, Italy (Italian ice, gelato). And I just realized that apparently my stomach would lead me around the world...



I would say a Island with lots of sun and lots of beer. And maybe a few native women for good conversation.


----------



## Kfyr23

ctnurse said:


> Sugardaddy rich uncle....isn't it the same thing?? But in all seriousness they just need to treat me right and be willing to commit! That's not asking too much right?



My only requirements are she must have a job. Must have her own AP. And must like to cuddle.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Kfyr23 said:


> I would say a Island with lots of sun and lots of beer. And maybe a few native women for good conversation.



"good conversation" haha


Kfyr23 said:


> My only requirements are she must have a job. Must have her on AP. And must like to cuddle.



I'm getting an AP in June! Woohoo! (sorry...I'm excited )


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> "good conversation" haha
> 
> 
> I'm getting an AP in June! Woohoo! (sorry...I'm excited )



Whats wrong with talking all night long and maybe a chat after breakfast?

I am beginning to think I wont have the money to renew until June at the rate I am going


----------



## MICKEY88

Kfyr23 said:


> Whats wrong with talking all night long and maybe a chat after breakfast?
> 
> I am beginning to think I wont have the money to renew until June at the rate I am going



as a FL resident, don't you have the optionnow of paying monthly


----------



## Madonna3

Is there a list or something where I can see when the meets are? It's kind of confusing trying to figure out who's doing what and who's going where unless I can see it on a calendar or something. 

My psycho-analytical brain can't handle random information just thrown at me lol

I've been reading some blog about crowds this week. I was going to go for the last part of the week, but I couldn't get a resort. However, it looks like Disney opened up more rooms under the passholder discount and as of Wed. night, I could get a room at a moderate for Thur - Sat. I was almost set to book when I read that the crowd calendar was predicting a 9. Anyway, the blog basically bragged how right it was and that crowds were just as severe as predicted. I give anyone credit who is braving those crowds this week. I always find it fascinating how Disney can have crowds like that and yet the resorts aren't filled to capacity.

Anyway, I'll do a dismeet any time except when crowds are predicted above  a 7. I don't want to add to that insanity. I also take Tuesdays, Fridays, and Saturdays off for myself as I work crisis on Sunday mornings. So, if anyone has something they want me to join, then please just let me know when and where.

So - with that said, when and where is the next meet?

Darcy - you and I are about to become best friends. You'll see


----------



## Kfyr23

MICKEY88 said:


> as a FL resident, don't you have the optionnow of paying monthly



Yes I do but I have a lot of other bills I am taking care of. Plus I drive a big truck that gets horrible gas mileage so that is also killing my extra cash.


----------



## Madonna3

MICKEY88 said:


> as a FL resident, don't you have the optionnow of paying monthly



Florida residents do have the monthly option. Also, if they are renewing, then they don't have to apply a down payment at the time of renewal. The monthly payments are the same because of the renewal discount.


----------



## Madonna3

Kfyr23 said:


> My only requirements are she must have a job. Must have her own AP. And must like to cuddle.



Well how is that going to work if she has her own AP and you don't?


----------



## Kfyr23

Madonna3 said:


> Well how is that going to work if she has her own AP and you don't?



I would sacrifice eating or something then to afford it.


----------



## Madonna3

Well, I guess you should get used to peanut butter and jelly then cause I have my AP. Just sayin'


----------



## nurse.darcy

Madonna3 said:


> Is there a list or something where I can see when the meets are? It's kind of confusing trying to figure out who's doing what and who's going where unless I can see it on a calendar or something.
> 
> My psycho-analytical brain can't handle random information just thrown at me lol
> 
> I've been reading some blog about crowds this week. I was going to go for the last part of the week, but I couldn't get a resort. However, it looks like Disney opened up more rooms under the passholder discount and as of Wed. night, I could get a room at a moderate for Thur - Sat. I was almost set to book when I read that the crowd calendar was predicting a 9. Anyway, the blog basically bragged how right it was and that crowds were just as severe as predicted. I give anyone credit who is braving those crowds this week. I always find it fascinating how Disney can have crowds like that and yet the resorts aren't filled to capacity.
> 
> Anyway, I'll do a dismeet any time except when crowds are predicted above  a 7. I don't want to add to that insanity. I also take Tuesdays, Fridays, and Saturdays off for myself as I work crisis on Sunday mornings. So, if anyone has something they want me to join, then please just let me know when and where.
> 
> So - with that said, when and where is the next meet?
> 
> *Darcy - you and I are about to become best friends. You'll see *



LOL. . .Sounds good to me.  I am always up for another best friend.  I love friends.  And as for meets?  Well, there hasn't been any official ones in a long time.  There is supposed to be an official one the weekend of May 12-16.  We have had annual May meets for the last 3 years, just not sure if it is happening this year.  I usually try to put it together now but since I live here, I have become lazy and don't want to be in charge. . .lol. . .though I might be pushed just a little bit into taking charge. . .lol. My life is so roller coaster anymore that its hard to plan. I work 3 days a week (I am a nurse in a cardiac cath lab) and take call shifts 12 to 15 days a month - makes for a pretty hectic life.

Anyway, I am always up to meet people who come to town.  If I know you are coming I can swing some time off most of the time. . .

Oh, and I also have an ap for US/IOA now (thanks DC for "forcing" that one on me. . .lol.)


----------



## ludari

nurse.darcy said:


> We will definitely find a time to hook up.
> 
> Its funny, I think I am meeting up with peeps every month (and sometimes every week) for the next 6 months. . .lol.



I guess I need to get on your schedule before your completely booked.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ludari said:


> I guess I need to get on your schedule before your completely booked.



I never had to keep a schedule before.  I just meet up when peeps are here. . .however, as spring approaches to summer, its getting busier and busier. . .lol.  I might have to book appointments. . .ROFLMAO. . .


----------



## Madonna3

nurse.darcy said:


> LOL. . .Sounds good to me.  I am always up for another best friend.  I love friends.  And as for meets?  Well, there hasn't been any official ones in a long time.  There is supposed to be an official one the weekend of May 12-16.  We have had annual May meets for the last 3 years, just not sure if it is happening this year.  I usually try to put it together now but since I live here, I have become lazy and don't want to be in charge. . .lol. . .though I might be pushed just a little bit into taking charge. . .lol. My life is so roller coaster anymore that its hard to plan. I work 3 days a week (I am a nurse in a cardiac cath lab) and take call shifts 12 to 15 days a month - makes for a pretty hectic life.
> 
> Anyway, I am always up to meet people who come to town.  If I know you are coming I can swing some time off most of the time. . .
> 
> Oh, and I also have an ap for US/IOA now (thanks DC for "forcing" that one on me. . .lol.)



I'm a substance abuse psychologist so I get cozy doctor hours with Tues, Fri, and Sat off. However, when someone is out and I am picking up extra shifts it can be crazy.

Interesting about the meet. I am currently in the process of planning a trip with the tentative days of May 8 - 15.

I don't blame you about not wanting to be in charge. I wouldn't want to be either. When I'm not at work, I don't want to make decisions or be in charge of anything. I don't even like deciding what to make for dinner.

Life is one big giant roller coaster. Don't try and stop it, just hang on for the ride


----------



## Madonna3

nurse.darcy said:


> I never had to keep a schedule before.  I just meet up when peeps are here. . .however, as spring approaches to summer, its getting busier and busier. . .lol.  I might have to book appointments. . .ROFLMAO. . .



Agreed. I think I'll buy an appointment book and give it to my receptionist so she can keep it for me. LOL! I'll have two. One for patients and one for Disney meets. Do you think she'd quit? lol!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Madonna3 said:


> Agreed. I think I'll buy an appointment book and give it to my receptionist so she can keep it for me. LOL! I'll have two. One for patients and one for Disney meets. Do you think she'd quit? lol!



It depends.  I spent 20 years as an executive assistant to the CEO of a Fortune 500 Commercial Real Estate Firm.  I had my own staff of 10 and managed the lives of 2000 commercial real estate brokers.  That was a 24/7 job even though my hours were Monday to Friday 8 to 5. . .lol. I managed things normal people do not. . .dry cleaning, spouse gifts, marketing packages, new client dinners, broker conferences, did I mention dry cleaning and spouse gifts?  It was a very stressful life.  I am living on vacation now, but do manage to keep a busy schedule.  I just love my life tons more now. . .lol.


----------



## ludari

Darcy, I'm still working out the final details but I have reserved my room at BLT for January 1 to January 9. I'm on the wait list to add December 31 to my reservation.  I'll be out to run either the 1/2 marathon or full marathon but I haven't decided yet.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ludari said:


> Darcy, I'm still working out the final details but I have reserved my room at BLT for January 1 to January 9. I'm on the wait list to add December 31 to my reservation.  I'll be out to run either the 1/2 marathon or full marathon but I haven't decided yet.



I will add you to my calendar, however, I should tell you that I will be out in Cali the middle of June for my son's graduation.  Planning on taking a full week so I can have some time at DLR.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ludari said:


> Darcy, I'm still working out the final details but I have reserved my room at BLT for January 1 to January 9. I'm on the wait list to add December 31 to my reservation.  I'll be out to run either the 1/2 marathon or full marathon but I haven't decided yet.



Oh, and maybe I will be ready to run a half by then. . .that would be good.  BLT is fun.  I stayed in a View Studio.  Loved it.  A little smaller than BWV But it was an awesome stay.


----------



## ludari

nurse.darcy said:


> I will add you to my calendar, however, I should tell you that I will be out in Cali the middle of June for my son's graduation.  Planning on taking a full week so I can have some time at DLR.



I haven't checked my calendar yet but I think I'll be around so let's meet at DL.


----------



## Floydian

So Darcy has meets all year long, and I have none. Shows how anti-social I am!


----------



## ludari

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh, and maybe I will be ready to run a half by then. . .that would be good.  BLT is fun.  I stayed in a View Studio.  Loved it.  A little smaller than BWV But it was an awesome stay.



I'm waiting to see if my friends will join me in WDW during this time.  I'm also excited about staying at BLT and I am hoping to add December 31 to my reservation so I can be at WDW for New Years.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ludari said:


> I haven't checked my calendar yet but I think I'll be around so let's meet at DL.



Sounds great. . .looking forward to it. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

ludari said:


> I'm waiting to see if my friends will join me in WDW during this time.  I'm also excited about staying at BLT and I am hoping to add December 31 to my reservation so I can be at WDW for New Years.



Oooooh, maybe I should put in a request now to have new years eve off.. . .that would be a first. . .LOL.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Floydian said:


> So Darcy has meets all year long, and I have none. Shows how anti-social I am!



Brad, have I taught you nothing yet about being social?  Just do it. . .and you have my number. . .Sorry about Monday but I got home around 8 and then went to nap.  Was supposed to go to Epcot for my birthday but I went back to sleep even after Andrea woke me up twice. . .dead tired after all the driving.


----------



## CoasterAddict

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh, and maybe I will be ready to run a half by then. . .that would be good.  BLT is fun.  I stayed in a View Studio.  Loved it.  A little smaller than BWV But it was an awesome stay.



I just registered for the half as well. And we're also @BLT. Sounds like party time.


----------



## Madonna3

nurse.darcy said:


> It depends.  I spent 20 years as an executive assistant to the CEO of a Fortune 500 Commercial Real Estate Firm.  I had my own staff of 10 and managed the lives of 2000 commercial real estate brokers.  That was a 24/7 job even though my hours were Monday to Friday 8 to 5. . .lol. I managed things normal people do not. . .dry cleaning, spouse gifts, marketing packages, new client dinners, broker conferences, did I mention dry cleaning and spouse gifts?  It was a very stressful life.  I am living on vacation now, but do manage to keep a busy schedule.  I just love my life tons more now. . .lol.



Well I guess she's pretty lucky then. No spouse gifts to manage, I don't have dry cleaning, and no extra hours. So, I guess asking to keep a date book isn't so bad after all compared to that list you just posted! Also, I'm just one person, not 2000!! I couldn't imagine having to keep track of 2000 people!


----------



## Madonna3

nurse.darcy said:


> Brad, have I taught you nothing yet about being social?  Just do it. . .and you have my number. . .Sorry about Monday but I got home around 8 and then went to nap.  Was supposed to go to Epcot for my birthday but I went back to sleep even after Andrea woke me up twice. . .dead tired after all the driving.



Sorry you missed your birthday at Epcot. Since I'm sorta local too, did you all want my number?


----------



## Madonna3

Wow, it sounds like you runners are gonna have a blast!! Especially staying at BLT!


----------



## CoasterAddict

Madonna3 said:


> Wow, it sounds like you runners are gonna have a blast!! Especially staying at BLT!



Yep! If anyone else is interested, my sister and I are trying to find two other people who want to do the marathon relay, because we'd like to do it, but we want to run with each other. We'd like to team up so that she and I both run the same half of the race and the other two people run the other half. PM me if this sounds interesting...


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> 1.  If you rent the 3 br, then I must be allowed to stay overnight and recouperate from whatever wine I happen to drink the night before.
> 
> 2.  Mickey88 was driving most of the time while on vacation and staying at his daughter's house in his very own room. . .lol.  Because I had to drive to meet up with him, I chose not to drink so much - also, I was on call a lot of the time he was here. So not enough wine is relative.  I had WAY TOO much wine when you were here DC. . .I should have been taking it easy cause I had just gotten out of the hospital.  But ya know, not sure who's blood I got cause I was feeling good. . .lol.



Hey!  I offered to let you crash when I was down there last week.   You were the one insisting you had to be up early for work.  



nurse.darcy said:


> Oh, and I also have an ap for US/IOA now (thanks DC for "forcing" that one on me. . .lol.)



You're welcome.


----------



## ludari

CoasterAddict said:


> I just registered for the half as well. And we're also @BLT. Sounds like party time.



Great!   I have my reservation at BLT but I have not registered for the race yet because I'm undecided about running the half or the full. I'm leaning towards the half.


----------



## ludari

CoasterAddict said:


> Yep! If anyone else is interested, my sister and I are trying to find two other people who want to do the marathon relay, because we'd like to do it, but we want to run with each other. We'd like to team up so that she and I both run the same half of the race and the other two people run the other half. PM me if this sounds interesting...



Let me think about this....


----------



## ludari

Madonna3 said:


> Wow, it sounds like you runners are gonna have a blast!! Especially staying at BLT!



My first marathon was last month at WDW for the Princess Half and it was a blast.  The run was so much fun and my friends and I had a wonderful time visiting the different resorts and hanging out.  I think the marathon weekend at WDW is going to be great in January plus I plan on being at WDW for New Years.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

I can't sleep...I either need a man to distract me (which I would prefer) or pharmaceutical intervention (which is what I currently have available). Oh well...


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Hey!  I offered to let you crash when I was down there last week.   You were the one insisting you had to be up early for work.



Yes, you did offer, but I did have to get up early for work.  Next time I will make sure there is no work the next day. . .lol.


----------



## ahoff

ludari said:


> I'll be out to run either the 1/2 marathon or full marathon but I haven't decided yet.





nurse.darcy said:


> Oh, and maybe I will be ready to run a half by then. . .that would be good.





CoasterAddict said:


> I just registered for the half as well. And we're also @BLT. Sounds like party time.



I will be down in January for the marathon weekend also.  I haven't registered yet but already have a room at BW.  Will probably do the half again, this will be my third one.




CoasterAddict said:


> Yep! If anyone else is interested, my sister and I are trying to find two other people who want to do the marathon relay, because we'd like to do it, but we want to run with each other.



Is this something new?  I never heard of it before until a few days ago when some of my fellow Ducks said they had signed up for the relay.


----------



## CoasterAddict

ahoff said:


> Is this something new?  I never heard of it before until a few days ago when some of my fellow Ducks said they had signed up for the relay.



Yep, new this year. Each runner does half the course and the medal is Chip and Dale.


----------



## Madonna3

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I can't sleep...I either need a man to distract me (which I would prefer) or pharmaceutical intervention (which is what I currently have available). Oh well...



I was in the same situation last night and with the same options. At least the medicine lets me sleep until 10am.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh, and I also have an ap for US/IOA now (thanks DC for "forcing" that one on me. . .lol.)



WOW, DC is the MAN, I couldn't even get you to come out and play..?


Now you need an AP for SeaWorld


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I can't sleep...I either need a man to distract me (which I would prefer) or pharmaceutical intervention (which is what I currently have available). Oh well...



  Something tells me you wouldn't be getting much sleep with a man either...



MICKEY88 said:


> WOW, DC is the MAN, I couldn't even get you to come out and play..?
> 
> 
> Now you need an AP for SeaWorld




    I used Foreigner and Lynyrd Skynyrd to talk her into the AP.....   although she didn't see either.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Something tells me you wouldn't be getting much sleep with a man either...



And that's where the distraction part of my master plan comes into play. I bet I don't need to tell you that some things are worth staying up for...


----------



## Madonna3

Yes, some thing are worth staying up for and hopefully those things make you tired enough to get a few hours of quality sleep


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Madonna3 said:


> Yes, some thing are worth staying up for and hopefully those things make you tired enough to get a few hours of quality sleep



Good point! See DC, it DOES help me sleep in the end. I love it when things work out like that. Thanks M3! Um...You're going to have to tell us your name unless you want me to keep referring to you like some kind of cyborg.

Scratch that: I see it Maria. My middle name is actually Marie.


----------



## Madonna3

I was just about to come on here and point it out in my sig 

Plus, a few pages back I made a formal introduction. However, thank you very much for taking the time to inquire of my name  It's a pleasure to meet you.


----------



## ahoff

CoasterAddict said:


> Yep, new this year. Each runner does half the course and the medal is Chip and Dale.



Sounds fun.  I know there is a relay in October for the W&D



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I bet I don't need to tell you that some things are worth staying up for...





Hey, is that green beer?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Madonna3 said:


> I was just about to come on here and point it out in my sig
> 
> Plus, a few pages back I made a formal introduction. However, thank you very much for taking the time to inquire of my name  It's a pleasure to meet you.



It's nice to meet you, too. Sorry, with all the different people and conversations going on around here sometimes I miss stuff.  I went back to (re)read your post and now I feel well acquainted. WELCOME!!!!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ahoff said:


> Sounds fun.  I know there is a relay in October for the W&D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, is that green beer?



Yup, and it was REALLY green. Like emerald, shamrock, nuclear waste on the Simpsons green.


----------



## Madonna3

Aww, thank you so much. That was very nice of you.

Interesting news here...

Just found out from my professor he has accepted my clinical research dissertation and I will graduate with honors in May with my Masters in Psychology. I didn't have to do the internship since I already work in the field.

Undecided if I'd go for my PhD or not. Already being a clinical psychologist is where I wanted to be. I think it's time to put the books down and live a little.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Madonna3 said:


> Aww, thank you so much. That was very nice of you.
> 
> Interesting news here...
> 
> Just found out from my professor he has accepted my clinical research dissertation and I will graduate with honors in May with my Masters in Psychology. I didn't have to do the internship since I already work in the field.
> 
> Undecided if I'd go for my PhD or not. Already being a clinical psychologist is where I wanted to be. I think it's time to put the books down and live a little.



 Congratulations!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> And that's where the distraction part of my master plan comes into play. I bet I don't need to tell you that some things are worth staying up for...



True....

   Damn...  now I'm in the mood for some..."distraction"....



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Good point! See DC, it DOES help me sleep in the end. I love it when things work out like that. Thanks M3! Um...You're going to have to tell us your name unless you want me to keep referring to you like some kind of cyborg.
> 
> Scratch that: I see it Maria. My middle name is actually Marie.



It's not a Cyborg...  It's a kick *** BMW!   



Madonna3 said:


> Aww, thank you so much. That was very nice of you.
> 
> Interesting news here...
> 
> Just found out from my professor he has accepted my clinical research dissertation and I will graduate with honors in May with my Masters in Psychology. I didn't have to do the internship since I already work in the field.
> 
> Undecided if I'd go for my PhD or not. Already being a clinical psychologist is where I wanted to be. I think it's time to put the books down and live a little.






Grats!


----------



## ahoff

There used to be a ski area up in MA that had a big St. Pat's celebration, big green shamrocks in the snow, and lot's of green beer.  But not that green!  Unfortunatly the ski area is closed.  But lot's of corned beef yesterday, and a good band.



Madonna3 said:


> Just found out from my professor he has accepted my clinical research dissertation and I will graduate with honors in May with my Masters in Psychology. I didn't have to do the internship since I already work in the field.



Congratulations!


----------



## ludari

Madonna3 said:


> Aww, thank you so much. That was very nice of you.
> 
> Interesting news here...
> 
> Just found out from my professor he has accepted my clinical research dissertation and I will graduate with honors in May with my Masters in Psychology. I didn't have to do the internship since I already work in the field.
> 
> Undecided if I'd go for my PhD or not. Already being a clinical psychologist is where I wanted to be. I think it's time to put the books down and live a little.



Congrats.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> True....
> 
> Damn...  now I'm in the mood for some..."distraction"....





DCTooTall said:


> It's not a Cyborg...  It's a kick *** BMW!



Wait, that's a car right?  JK. I've heard of BMW, though I'm clueless as to what an M3 looks like.  Are you making this up?


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> True....
> 
> Damn...  now I'm in the mood for some..."distraction"....



ok seriously!! you spent an entire week with "distractions" and NOW you're in the mood for some...."distraction"
is there no pleasing men?!


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> WOW, DC is the MAN, I couldn't even get you to come out and play..?
> 
> 
> Now you need an AP for SeaWorld



Once again, it was TOO COLD.  I did not have ANY warm clothing other than a hoodie and a light windbreaker.  And yes, Andrea keeps telling me the same thing.  I need an AP for SeaWorld.


----------



## Floydian

Congrats Maria! 

And a SeaWorld AP is cheap in comparison, even if you only go a few times a year.


----------



## Madonna3

Sweet, so ya mean I am not only an awesome person, but a kick @ss BMW too!! I rock!!

We need to quit talking about "distractions" because it is distracting me from my current distraction and I don't need anymore distractions even though I love a good "distraction".


----------



## Kfyr23

NJDiva said:


> ok seriously!! you spent an entire week with "distractions" and NOW you're in the mood for some...."distraction"
> is there no pleasing men?!



I was wondering whan a man wasnt in the mood for DISTRACTIONS ?


----------



## Kfyr23

ahoff said:


> Hey, is that green beer?



I hadnt even noticed her holding a beer? Nice new Avatar was all I noticed.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Kfyr23 said:


> I was wondering whan a man wasnt in the mood for DISTRACTIONS ?



Almost never I hope. I don't mind admitting I'm a fan of distractions and men who don't mind being distracted.


----------



## Madonna3

The only people who aren't fans of distractions are those who aren't getting the right kind of distractions, don't know how to distract propertly, or aren't getting distractions from the right people.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Kfyr23 said:


> I hadnt even noticed her holding a beer? Nice new Avatar was all I noticed.



Thank you.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Wait, that's a car right?  JK. I've heard of BMW, though I'm clueless as to what an M3 looks like.  Are you making this up?



Nope!  Not making it up.

http://www.bmwusa.com/standard/cont...ef-17bd-4f9c-879d-4de2adb4229a&sort=0&cat=All

Of course...  who doesn't love a good topless model?

http://www.bmwusa.com/standard/cont...48-c909-4a20-8d64-db723143ea6d&sort=0&cat=All



NJDiva said:


> ok seriously!! you spent an entire week with "distractions" and NOW you're in the mood for some...."distraction"
> is there no pleasing men?!



Just cause I share a room with a virtual harem during a vacation,   doesn't mean I get to enjoy "distractions".

If you recall,  it wasn't even me who coined the Harem term to refer to my guests,   it was Darcy.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

So I'm at this Mexican restaurant and the bartender is making the drinks STRONG. Two margaritas and I think I just crossed over into tipsy.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> So I'm at this Mexican restaurant and the bartender is making the drinks STRONG. Two margaritas and I think I just crossed over into tipsy.




lucky....


I miss my mexico Margaritas.


----------



## Madonna3

Have one for me!! I'm stuck at home with a boo-boo this weekend.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Nope!  Not making it up.
> 
> http://www.bmwusa.com/standard/cont...ef-17bd-4f9c-879d-4de2adb4229a&sort=0&cat=All
> 
> Of course...  who doesn't love a good topless model?
> 
> http://www.bmwusa.com/standard/cont...48-c909-4a20-8d64-db723143ea6d&sort=0&cat=All



And of course you have the pictures to back you up. Awesome.  The car is pretty hot.

I like a topless model, too. But I'm actually talking about the car. hahaha.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> And of course you have the pictures to back you up. Awesome.  The car is pretty hot.
> 
> I like a topless model, too. But I'm actually talking about the car. hahaha.



Hmmm...   Wonder if I should get one if i win the lotto tonight?

  I know I'd need to get a new car,   I'm just not sure which one to get.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm...   Wonder if I should get one if i win the lotto tonight?
> 
> I know I'd need to get a new car,   I'm just not sure which one to get.



If you win tonight, you're definitely buying one cause it's fate. Otherwise, I say get what you want. You have a truck now, right?  Either another truck (good for carrying stuff, bad for gas mileage) or SUV. Can you believe I paid 3.60 for gas the other day???


----------



## Madonna3

Gas prices are absolutely horrible. I remember when I first started driving it was $0.89 for a gallon. We drove everywhere because it was so cheap.


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Thank you.



Your very welcome


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> If you win tonight, you're definitely buying one cause it's fate. Otherwise, I say get what you want. You have a truck now, right?  Either another truck (good for carrying stuff, bad for gas mileage) or SUV. Can you believe I paid 3.60 for gas the other day???



Will you buy me a new vehicle I only get 10 miles to the gallon. I have to figure that into my Disney trips.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> If you win tonight, you're definitely buying one cause it's fate. Otherwise, I say get what you want. You have a truck now, right?  Either another truck (good for carrying stuff, bad for gas mileage) or SUV. Can you believe I paid 3.60 for gas the other day???



I think i paid that on my way back from the airport.   

And the only reason i'm driving a truck right now is because it was a cheap beater to get me from point a to b.   I'm seriously hoping to get a car thats a bit more fun to drive when I finally replace this POS




Madonna3 said:


> Gas prices are absolutely horrible. I remember when I first started driving it was $0.89 for a gallon. We drove everywhere because it was so cheap.




I remember paying $.79 a gallon.   $.89 was the midgrade I started putting into my GTO since leaded gas wasn't available anymore.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Kfyr23 said:


> Will you buy me a new vehicle I only get 10 miles to the gallon. I have to figure that into my Disney trips.



Sorry, DC's the one winning the lottery...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Madonna3 said:


> Gas prices are absolutely horrible. I remember when I first started driving it was $0.89 for a gallon. We drove everywhere because it was so cheap.



3.50 is about the point I start thinking it's getting too high. But our gas down south is usually lower than everyone else's.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 3.50 is about the point I start thinking it's getting too high. But our gas down south is usually lower than everyone else's.



Currently it's like 3.39 here.    Makes me kinda glad I live only 15miles from work.


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sorry, DC's the one winning the lottery...



Oops I can't read tonight. I'm trying to read while riding down the road in a shaky ambulance. Busy day at work today.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I think i paid that on my way back from the airport.
> 
> And the only reason i'm driving a truck right now is because it was a cheap beater to get me from point a to b.   I'm seriously hoping to get a car thats a bit more fun to drive when I finally replace this POS.
> 
> I remember paying $.79 a gallon.   $.89 was the midgrade I started putting into my GTO since leaded gas wasn't available anymore.



I figured you were driving a truck bc you're a southerner at heart. You are an atlanta-an after all.

And wasn't there a song about a GTO? It's at the edge of my mind.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Currently it's like 3.39 here.    Makes me kinda glad I live only 15miles from work.



Yeah, I'm about 1.5 minutes from work. It rocks.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Kfyr23 said:


> Oops I can't read tonight. I'm trying to read while riding down the road in a shaky ambulance. Busy day at work today.



Are you working right now???  I hope you're not driving...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

I'm trying to set up yahoo instant messenger. But I keep being distracted posting on this board.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I figured you were driving a truck bc you're a southerner at heart. You are an atlanta-an after all.
> 
> And wasn't there a song about a GTO? It's at the edge of my mind.



http://youtu.be/o_FSicQWimU




Nope...  City boy.    Atlanta, while in the south,   isn't full of stereotypical southern truck types.

The fact it gets me from point a to b.... and that I fit,    are the 2 biggest things going for it.    I'm much more of a "let's drive fast" type..... and I have the driving record to prove it.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Yeah, I'm about 1.5 minutes from work. It rocks.



I'd be afraid to be that far from work.

Besides the fact that the office isn't located in the best part of town,    there is also the simple fact that I enjoy being just far enough away from the office that I can legitimately say I couldn't make it into work due to car trouble or weather.


----------



## Madonna3

Gas here in southern Florida is about $3.55ish, give or take a few here and there. I work in Ft. Myers where they have a city gas tax, so if I have to get gas near where I work, I can expect to pay at least another 5 cents a gallon. If I can get it closer to home, then it's cheaper, since we don't have a city tax.

I'm about 35 miles from work


----------



## Floydian

Sounds like you folks really need to clear your heads. I never get distracted...ever...not even a little bit...ever...under any circumstance. I can't even remember the last time I got distracted. I like to think it's because I have a strong mind. Though I suppose it could be due to a Simple Mind.


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Are you working right now???  I hope you're not driving...



Although I have many many talents driving and typing on a laptop isn't one of them . I am the Paramedic today so I am riding passenger.


----------



## Madonna3

Kfyr23 said:


> Although I have many many talents driving and typing on a laptop isn't one of them . I am the Paramedic today so I am riding passenger.



Hello fellow medic!! That was my former profession for about 12 years.

And Floyd, I'm very sad for you if you've never been "distracted". You don't know what you're missing


----------



## Floydian

So now I'm guessing that "distracted" doesn't mean "physically ill on a theme park ride"? 

Curse my pure and innocent mind!


----------



## DCTooTall

Floydian said:


> So now I'm guessing that "distracted" doesn't mean "physically ill on a theme park ride"?
> 
> Curse my pure and innocent mind!



You...

...pure and innocent....


....  and having spent as much time hanging out with Darcy,  i find that hard to believe.


----------



## Kfyr23

Madonna3 said:


> Hello fellow medic!! That was my former profession for about 12 years.
> 
> And Floyd, I'm very sad for you if you've never been "distracted". You don't know what you're missing



Well I am a Firefighter first and foremost. I am just getting the extra joys of taking everyone to the hospital today.


----------



## Madonna3

Floydian said:


> So now I'm guessing that "distracted" doesn't mean "physically ill on a theme park ride"?
> 
> Curse my pure and innocent mind!



I could um... show you a proper distraction :


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Kfyr23 said:


> Although I have many many talents driving and typing on a laptop isn't one of them . I am the Paramedic today so I am riding passenger.



I ask on behalf of all women...what are these many many talents??


----------



## Madonna3

Kfyr23 said:


> Well I am a Firefighter first and foremost. I am just getting the extra joys of taking everyone to the hospital today.



Ah ok. Yeah, I'm not the type to run into the building when it's on fire. I wait outside.


----------



## Madonna3

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I ask on behalf of all women...what are these many many talents??



:stops what she is doing and perks up while she waits for the answer:


----------



## murmkc

Happy Friday everyone!

Let's all throw back a few drinks and celebrate the fact that we have survived another work week!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> You...
> 
> ...pure and innocent....
> 
> 
> ....  and having spent as much time hanging out with Darcy,  i find that hard to believe.




um yeah... cause you're a great judge of the pure and innocent... i hope not.


----------



## Madonna3

Do I have to stop at a few? And it's 9:21pm here. I got off work at 3:00pm. That's 6 hours of damage. Cherry vodka and diet coke is freaking delicious!!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Madonna3 said:


> I could um... show you a proper distraction :



woohoo!!! boom chicka bow wow. (still tipsy, it's my only excuse)


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

murmkc said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> Let's all throw back a few drinks and celebrate the fact that we have survived another work week!



hey! I thought of you when i was watching the kansas game. welcome to our mini party!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> um yeah... cause you're a great judge of the pure and innocent... i hope not.




Maybe...maybe not...

But i know perverted and deranged very well,   so the process of elimination kinda makes it easier.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Floydian said:


> So now I'm guessing that "distracted" doesn't mean "physically ill on a theme park ride"?
> 
> Curse my pure and innocent mind!



Hey you two



DCTooTall said:


> You...
> 
> ...pure and innocent....
> 
> 
> ....  and having spent as much time hanging out with Darcy,  i find that hard to believe.



Really?  Dang, I am the ideal of pure and innocent. . .ROFLMAO. . .


----------



## murmkc

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> hey! I thought of you when i was watching the kansas game. welcome to our mini party!



The Jayhawks win!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

murmkc said:


> The Jayhawks win!



yes, thank you mr. obvious. so how much beer have you had?  you should go with maria and me and switch to liquor.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Just cause I share a room with a virtual harem during a vacation,   doesn't mean I get to enjoy "distractions".
> 
> If you recall,  it wasn't even me who coined the Harem term to refer to my guests,   it was Darcy.



Ok, I'll give you that....but know that there are many men that would have loved to have been you...


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> Ok, I'll give you that....but know that there are many men that would have loved to have been you...



   The bragging rights are definately nice.


true...  they were all friends,   but who said you needed to put in all the details when bragging?


----------



## murmkc

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> yes, thank you mr. obvious. so how much beer have you had?  you should go with maria and me and switch to liquor.




Jack Daniel's for me! I talk a good game about beer - but I am a whiskey/bourbon man through and through!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Maybe...maybe not...
> 
> But i know perverted and deranged very well,   so the process of elimination kinda makes it easier.



Wait, I didn't see any of that with you.  Other than jonesing at roller coasters. . .lol.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

murmkc said:


> Jack Daniel's for me! I talk a good game about beer - but I am a whiskey/bourbon man through and through!



i like pretty much anything mixed with coke. i'll take whiskey, soco, rum... now i'm thirsty...


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Wait, I didn't see any of that with you.  Other than jonesing at roller coasters. . .lol.



It was Disney... had to behave.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> i like pretty much anything mixed with coke. i'll take whiskey, soco, rum... now i'm thirsty...




LMAO.... ok,  November will be dangerous.   I'm a HUGE soco fan.   Soco100 has actually become my drink of choice lately.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> It was Disney... had to behave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO.... ok,  November will be dangerous.   I'm a HUGE soco fan.   Soco100 has actually become my drink of choice lately.



Is that 100 proof? i haven't had that...


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Is that 100 proof? i haven't had that...



Yup.. that would be the 100 proof Soco.  Same great Soco taste.   Even stronger ability to get tipsy!


----------



## murmkc

This is a FUN group - who all is going to Food and Wine this year?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Yup.. that would be the 100 proof Soco.  Same great Soco taste.   Even stronger ability to get tipsy!



If I drank that, I would have to upgrade my status from tipsy to befuggered.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

murmkc said:


> This is a FUN group - who all is going to Food and Wine this year?



Me 
I don't have specific dates yet. but planning on november.


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I ask on behalf of all women...what are these many many talents??



UMMM can I plead the Fifth ?


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> If I drank that, I would have to upgrade my status from tipsy to befuggered.



It sucks being at work on a friday. But I usually get to pick on the tipsy and Bufuggered as they want a ride to the hospital. Yay me NOT.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Kfyr23 said:


> UMMM can I plead the Fifth ?



Ok...we can hide your list of talents with my booty shaking video.  They'll never see the light of day.


----------



## murmkc

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Ok...we can hide your list of talents with my booty shaking video.  They'll never see the light of day.



Wait a second - it is NEVER ok to hide a booty shaking video!


----------



## DCTooTall

murmkc said:


> This is a FUN group - who all is going to Food and Wine this year?



Hmmm...  You know....  I Completed the Drinking Around the World on hard mode this trip....   only makes sense to attempt EXPERT mode next trip....



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> If I drank that, I would have to upgrade my status from tipsy to befuggered.



  Oh you know you'd enjoy getting befuggered.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Me
> I don't have specific dates yet. but planning on november.



 hmmm... Just realized my dates fall over the last week of F&W....   dangerous.   



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Ok...we can hide your list of talents with my booty shaking video.  They'll never see the light of day.




That reminds me!

You owe me booty shaking vids!


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Ok...we can hide your list of talents with my booty shaking video.  They'll never see the light of day.


 
Well some talents should not be hidden. But I'll take directions to the hiding place so I can get some copies of that booty video.


----------



## Madonna3

I'm always game for the F&WF and as long as someone doesn't mind me pulling up a piece of floor space then it's all good.


----------



## MICKEY88

good grief, I just got home, logged on and had about 8 pages to read to get caught up, all this drink talk made me thirsty,

time for some Calico JAck and diet coke,, be right back


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Madonna3 said:


> I'm always game for the F&WF and as long as someone doesn't mind me pulling up a piece of floor space then it's all good.



Sounds like fun. I'll let you know when my schedule is figured out.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Once again, it was TOO COLD.  I did not have ANY warm clothing other than a hoodie and a light windbreaker.  And yes, Andrea keeps telling me the same thing.  I need an AP for SeaWorld.



WHATEVER !!


----------



## MICKEY88

Madonna3 said:


> Do I have to stop at a few? And it's 9:21pm here. I got off work at 3:00pm. That's 6 hours of damage. Cherry vodka and diet coke is freaking delicious!!



oh wow, I haven't had that in ages, a hundred years ago when I was young, I spent a summer with a cooler in my car 24/7 ,,,,with a case of beer for my friends, and a 5th of cherry vodka, on ice.. to mix with my coke.. it's a miracle my friends and I survived


----------



## D23Ry

tooooo mannny margggarriiitttaass seeenooorrriiitttaaa


----------



## nurse.darcy

Happy Saturday my friends. . .I am off Saturday, Sunday and Monday and NO CALL all weekend. . .feels like another vacation, but I don't have to go anywhere. . .lol.


----------



## ctnurse

murmkc said:


> This is a FUN group - who all is going to Food and Wine this year?



I went last year in Nov near the end of F&W!  It was the best...was able to do F&W, see Osborne lights and the Xmas decorations! I am trying to figure out a way to go this year too! It was a blast.... I have also been several times at the end of Sept at the start of F&W.  Love F&W!!   What's not to love.... it combines 2 of my favorite things!!!

Yup a FUN bunch here!!!


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> Happy Saturday my friends. . .I am off Saturday, Sunday and Monday and NO CALL all weekend. . .feels like another vacation, but I don't have to go anywhere. . .lol.[/QUOT
> 
> Thats the one thing I love about my current job.....No weekends and no call!!!  Have a great weekend!


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> I went last year in Nov near the end of F&W!  It was the best...was able to do F&W, see Osborne lights and the Xmas decorations! I am trying to figure out a way to go this year too! It was a blast.... I have also been several times at the end of Sept at the start of F&W.  Love F&W!!   What's not to love.... it combines 2 of my favorite things!!!
> 
> Yup a FUN bunch here!!!



Okay Food and Wine does not start till October 1.  I go several times because I love tasting the food.  Last year the best thing was this torched cherry drink in Puerto Rico (yes it had alcohol). OMG, Andrea and I had that every time we were in the park.  

I will definitely go to food and wine this year.  Hopefully, it will not interfere with my new fitness routine. . .lol.


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay Food and Wine does not start till October 1.  I go several times because I love tasting the food.  Last year the best thing was this torched cherry drink in Puerto Rico (yes it had alcohol). OMG, Andrea and I had that every time we were in the park.
> 
> I will definitely go to food and wine this year.  Hopefully, it will not interfere with my new fitness routine. . .lol.



I didn't try that drink but the cherry beer was yummy!  The great thing about working out is being able to eat!  I started last Nov really working out and love it.  I hit the gym about 5 days a week. It is amazing how great it makes you feel!!!


----------



## Madonna3

I double fisted those torched cherry colada things. One in each hand and when I was empty, I was sad.


----------



## ahoff

Lots of pages to cover from last night.  Am in work today as a volunteer at a middle school science bowl.  (the high school one was in January) But getting ready to go home now.  Where there is more work to do.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Can you believe I paid 3.60 for gas the other day???





DCTooTall said:


> Currently it's like 3.39 here.    Makes me kinda glad I live only 15miles from work.



I remember when it was so cheap !  It is $3.75 here the last time I got gas.  Which was earlier in the week.  I do not drive much, I generally ride my bike to work.



murmkc said:


> This is a FUN group - who all is going to Food and Wine this year?



I will be there the first weekend for the W&D Half.



ctnurse said:


> The great thing about working out is being able to eat!



Another benefit of biking to work.  And I am lucky as they have a nice pool here also so I go swimming three times a week also.

What a beautiful day it is here.  Have a great weekend!


----------



## ludari

nurse.darcy said:


> Happy Saturday my friends. . .I am off Saturday, Sunday and Monday and NO CALL all weekend. . .feels like another vacation, but I don't have to go anywhere. . .lol.



Enjoy your three day.


----------



## ludari

nurse.darcy said:


> I will definitely go to food and wine this year.  Hopefully, it will not interfere with my new fitness routine. . .lol.



My friends invited me to run the food and wine half marathon this year.  If I decide to attend it's going to be a quick turnaround. I would arrive on Friday afternoon, run the half marathon Saturday evening (yes, the race starts at 10PM) and depart Sunday morning before noon.  Still thinking about it.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ludari said:


> Enjoy your three day.



Thanks, so far just opening boxes.  I have a lot to go through after emptying my storage.  Finding places for everything is challenging at best.


----------



## Madonna3

Ugh, I hate moving. I feel your pain Darcy. I'd rather just burn it and buy new. 

Just got home from the demonic realm that holds my paycheck hostage. Get to go back tomorrow.

So much for the weekend off


----------



## NJDiva

murmkc said:


> This is a FUN group - who all is going to Food and Wine this year?



ME!!!
but I need to check with the bff in FL to find out his schedule....


----------



## DIS_MERI

nurse.darcy said:


> Thanks, so far just opening boxes.  I have a lot to go through after emptying my storage.  Finding places for everything is challenging at best.



I feel your pain as well.  I spent from 10am to 430pm opening boxes and trying to find places for everything.  I'm down to 3 totes of randomness hiding in my closet and there are 3 totes of books left in my storage shed.  Sadly, all the space on my bookcases is already filled, so I either have to purge before they can come inside, or break down and buy another bookcase (because 3 five shelf bookcases aren't enough to hold all my books....and the kids each have their own 3 shelfer already....).  The real problem with the buy another bookcase idea is more finding a place to put it.  Then again I'm not real great at purging books....


----------



## Madonna3

Purge them and maybe donate them to a place I work at. I work for a non-profit addictions center. These people are usually homeless or have such shattered lives that it's been years since they've read a book, if they can even read. Maybe they'll find a story that relates to them in some way.

I've seen people with a 6th grade education pick up and book and try to read. These people don't likely know how to use community resources, so they've never had a library card, or anyone teach them how to even get one. So, when they come to my detox unit for a 7-10 day stay, they often try and forget their sorrows in a book.

Perhaps that would make the purge easier.


----------



## Madonna3

double post. sorry.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DIS_MERI said:


> I feel your pain as well.  I spent from 10am to 430pm opening boxes and trying to find places for everything.  I'm down to 3 totes of randomness hiding in my closet and there are 3 totes of books left in my storage shed.  Sadly, all the space on my bookcases is already filled, so I either have to purge before they can come inside, or break down and buy another bookcase (because 3 five shelf bookcases aren't enough to hold all my books....and the kids each have their own 3 shelfer already....).  The real problem with the buy another bookcase idea is more finding a place to put it.  Then again I'm not real great at purging books....



I have purged and downsized so much since this place is small that there is not much more I can downsize.  I have two boxes left that I cannot open because I need to get nice boxes to put the stuff in since it always remains in a box.  One is my photos.  I have put a lot of them in albums already but I have TONS more that will probably never make it to albums but I will never get rid of them. The other is my scrapbooking stuff. Since I have more shoes than the average person is allowed to have, I placed the extras in an underbed storage box (works great).  I have to get another underbed storage box that I will use to hold my workout wear (since it won't fit in my dresser) so its readily available to use.  For now, I am done.  Think I will relax and watch a movie tonight.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> I feel your pain as well.  I spent from 10am to 430pm opening boxes and trying to find places for everything.  I'm down to 3 totes of randomness hiding in my closet and there are 3 totes of books left in my storage shed.  Sadly, all the space on my bookcases is already filled, so I either have to purge before they can come inside, or break down and buy another bookcase (because 3 five shelf bookcases aren't enough to hold all my books....and the kids each have their own 3 shelfer already....).  The real problem with the buy another bookcase idea is more finding a place to put it.  Then again I'm not real great at purging books....



I finally purged and donated mine to the community library. Then someone bought me a kindle so now I don't have as many books lying around.  I enjoy reading so they were taking over for awhile though.


----------



## Madonna3

On a completely unrelated note, I was visiting some daily screw -off sites. Stuff like failblog. org, verydemotivational.com, regretsy.com, etc. One one of these sites and I want to say it was lamebook, they were posting comments from facebook users about this terrible song called Friday.

Well, I think teenagers who are trying to make it into the music business get scrutinized unfairly by adult critics, so I figured I would give a listen and form my own opinion. 

OH MY GOD!!

It has ruined 1/7th of my entire life. I want whomever produced that garbage to be brought up on charges for murdering a part of my soul. It was terrible!! I give the girl credit for putting her self out there, but even for "bubble-gum pop" that was the worst song I've ever heard. The music/sound is alright, but the lyrcis are just terrible. It's like this girl was writing some random $hit down in her notebook and some idiot came along and said, "Hey, let's put this random collection of thoughts to some music and then you can sing it. We'll act supportive and get some of your friends to fill in with some background "YEAH!"'s every now and then to make it look like you're not completely random and we all agree with what you're saying"

Who the hell writes lyrics like" Yesterday was Thursday. Tomorrow is Saturday. And Sunday comes afterwards." Really?! Thank you young Sherlock Holmes. Thank god you wrote a song about it otherwise, I would have been sitting here on a Saturday wondering what day of the week is next! You've saved me from certain doom.
Holy crap. 

/rant off.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

1/7th of your life.  Was that a mathematical calculation?


----------



## Madonna3

Yes it was.


----------



## DIS_MERI

My biggest book issue stems from the fact that we homeschool.  Probably 3/4 of the books that we have are either for the kids to read (hence their own shelves) or for them to use in school.  Can't very well get rid of those until the 4yo finishes up with them, lol.  Except for her "learn to color/read" books and math workbooks, we use almost no consumables but we read *a lot.*  If I find that I don't need something, I sell it (to buy more curriculum, lol).  So, unless I want to get rid of my cookbooks, I've only got about 2 shelves of books that are for me, and therefore could be sold/donated without moving away from what I want to teach the kids.  When the kids are done with everything, I'll sell/donate everything, or start a cottage school so I can actually get paid to educate someone


----------



## Kfyr23

Madonna3 said:


> On a completely unrelated note, I was visiting some daily screw -off sites. Stuff like failblog. org, verydemotivational.com, regretsy.com, etc. One one of these sites and I want to say it was lamebook, they were posting comments from facebook users about this terrible song called Friday.
> 
> Well, I think teenagers who are trying to make it into the music business get scrutinized unfairly by adult critics, so I figured I would give a listen and form my own opinion.
> 
> OH MY GOD!!
> 
> It has ruined 1/7th of my entire life. I want whomever produced that garbage to be brought up on charges for murdering a part of my soul. It was terrible!! I give the girl credit for putting her self out there, but even for "bubble-gum pop" that was the worst song I've ever heard. The music/sound is alright, but the lyrcis are just terrible. It's like this girl was writing some random $hit down in her notebook and some idiot came along and said, "Hey, let's put this random collection of thoughts to some music and then you can sing it. We'll act supportive and get some of your friends to fill in with some background "YEAH!"'s every now and then to make it look like you're not completely random and we all agree with what you're saying"
> 
> Who the hell writes lyrics like" Yesterday was Thursday. Tomorrow is Saturday. And Sunday comes afterwards." Really?! Thank you young Sherlock Holmes. Thank god you wrote a song about it otherwise, I would have been sitting here on a Saturday wondering what day of the week is next! You've saved me from certain doom.
> Holy crap.
> 
> /rant off.



So you will never look at Friday the same is what your saying ?


----------



## DCTooTall

So I made a semi-random decision tonight.

I'm going to quit smoking....starting Friday (new pay period).



And the money I would've been spending on Cigs,  I'm going to throw into a savings account to finance my trip to Orlando for Halloween Horror Nights at Universal.


I figure this way I can keep my promise to myself to not go on another trip until I've paid down my credit card debts (since this money was already budgeted towards my nasty vice),   and actually give myself a little extra motivation or goal to work towards to help keep me honest as I quit.


It'll probably be a short trip (maybe 2 or 3 days),   so I'm thinking I may use my employee discount to stay onsite at a Universal hotel since the cost isn't too bad.        But,  I figured I'd throw this out there....   Would anybody else be interested in possibly joining me in Sept/Oct for a couple days at Universal and Halloween Horror Nights?     Onsite hotel would be nice w/ their version of Fast Passes,  and the boat ride from a night of partying at Citywalk.


----------



## Madonna3

Yay for quitting! I did the same thing with my cig money. I saved about $1500! That's a lot of money!

I might be interested in something like that. Depends on the dates. It's hot here in Sept, but October is a bit more manageable. I have yet to go to Universal.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> So I made a semi-random decision tonight.
> 
> I'm going to quit smoking....starting Friday (new pay period).
> 
> 
> 
> And the money I would've been spending on Cigs,  I'm going to throw into a savings account to finance my trip to Orlando for Halloween Horror Nights at Universal.
> 
> 
> I figure this way I can keep my promise to myself to not go on another trip until I've paid down my credit card debts (since this money was already budgeted towards my nasty vice),   and actually give myself a little extra motivation or goal to work towards to help keep me honest as I quit.
> 
> 
> It'll probably be a short trip (maybe 2 or 3 days),   so I'm thinking I may use my employee discount to stay onsite at a Universal hotel since the cost isn't too bad.        But,  I figured I'd throw this out there....   Would anybody else be interested in possibly joining me in Sept/Oct for a couple days at Universal and Halloween Horror Nights?     Onsite hotel would be nice w/ their version of Fast Passes,  and the boat ride from a night of partying at Citywalk.



Well as you know I congratulate you on your effort to quit.  And support you 100%.  You and your friends got a taste of how I feel about smoking anyway. . .lol.


----------



## Floydian

DCTooTall said:


> So I made a semi-random decision tonight.
> 
> I'm going to quit smoking....starting Friday (new pay period).



Fan-dam-tastic!!!!!! 

If you need any ideas, tips, support, whatever on that let me know. I quit 5 years ago next month after 18 years as a smoker, and don't even crave one when drinking now.


----------



## luvdumbo

DCTooTall said:


> So I made a semi-random decision tonight.
> 
> I'm going to quit smoking....starting Friday (new pay period).
> 
> 
> 
> And the money I would've been spending on Cigs,  I'm going to throw into a savings account to finance my trip to Orlando for Halloween Horror Nights at Universal.
> 
> 
> I figure this way I can keep my promise to myself to not go on another trip until I've paid down my credit card debts (since this money was already budgeted towards my nasty vice),   and actually give myself a little extra motivation or goal to work towards to help keep me honest as I quit.
> 
> 
> It'll probably be a short trip (maybe 2 or 3 days),   so I'm thinking I may use my employee discount to stay onsite at a Universal hotel since the cost isn't too bad.        But,  I figured I'd throw this out there....   Would anybody else be interested in possibly joining me in Sept/Oct for a couple days at Universal and Halloween Horror Nights?     Onsite hotel would be nice w/ their version of Fast Passes,  and the boat ride from a night of partying at Citywalk.



 Here's to wishing you a successful journey to quiting smoking!  You will notice a huge difference in your pocketbook!  I had a friend who used to smoke a pack a day and she quit and would stick 4 dollars a day in a jar so she could physically see how much money she was saving and she was impressed just after a month!


----------



## murmkc

Good luck DC!

If you have made up your mind, I am sure you will be successful in quitting!


How was everyone's weekend?  Any crazy stories to share?


----------



## nurse.darcy

murmkc said:


> Good luck DC!
> 
> If you have made up your mind, I am sure you will be successful in quitting!
> 
> 
> How was everyone's weekend?  Any crazy stories to share?



Thinking about running over to US/IOA for a little crazy fun in the sun. Other than that, not much going on here. . .lol.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> So I made a semi-random decision tonight.
> 
> I'm going to quit smoking....starting Friday (new pay period).
> 
> And the money I would've been spending on Cigs,  I'm going to throw into a savings account to finance my trip to Orlando for Halloween Horror Nights at Universal.
> 
> 
> I figure this way I can keep my promise to myself to not go on another trip until I've paid down my credit card debts (since this money was already budgeted towards my nasty vice),   and actually give myself a little extra motivation or goal to work towards to help keep me honest as I quit.
> 
> 
> It'll probably be a short trip (maybe 2 or 3 days),   so I'm thinking I may use my employee discount to stay onsite at a Universal hotel since the cost isn't too bad.        But,  I figured I'd throw this out there....   Would anybody else be interested in possibly joining me in Sept/Oct for a couple days at Universal and Halloween Horror Nights?     Onsite hotel would be nice w/ their version of Fast Passes,  and the boat ride from a night of partying at Citywalk.



That's great DC! I am adding my support to everyone else's! 



murmkc said:


> Good luck DC!
> 
> If you have made up your mind, I am sure you will be successful in quitting!
> 
> How was everyone's weekend?  Any crazy stories to share?



I went to a warrior dash yesterday out in the boondocks.  It was fun! After all, what could go wrong with beer and obstacles?  Then tailgating at the Houston Dynamo soccer game.


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I went to a warrior dash yesterday out in the boondocks.  It was fun! After all, what could go wrong with beer and obstacles?  Then tailgating at the Houston Dynamo soccer game.



I wanted to do the warrior dash they had here but I really didnt feel the urge to get wet and go running when it was in the 30's.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Kfyr23 said:


> I wanted to do the warrior dash they had here but I really didnt feel the urge to get wet and go running when it was in the 30's.



I see your point about being wet and freezing.  But it was 80 here yesterday so that wasn't an issue. Instead I was putting on suntan lotion because I burn easily.


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I see your point about being wet and freezing.  But it was 80 here yesterday so that wasn't an issue. Instead I was putting on suntan lotion because I burn easily.



Did you dress up crazy or were you one of the normal people?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Kfyr23 said:


> Did you dress up crazy or were you one of the normal people?



I was pretty normal. Just shorts and a tank top. Stuff I didn't mind being a mudbeast in.


----------



## ctnurse

murmkc said:


> Good luck DC!
> 
> If you have made up your mind, I am sure you will be successful in quitting!
> 
> 
> How was everyone's weekend?  Any crazy stories to share?



Good Luck DC!

Last night I was out a little late...went out for some drinks and to listen to a band.  Then I was eating chili cheese fries at 3am.  I'm trying to get up out the door to the gym and then home to clean! 

Not too crazy what bout you!!!


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I was pretty normal. Just shorts and a tank top. Stuff I didn't mind being a mudbeast in.



I was looking into doing the Muddy Buddy race at Disney this year but I just found the site so trying to work up the courage.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Kfyr23 said:


> I was looking into doing the Muddy Buddy race at Disney this year but I just found the site so trying to work up the courage.



I've never heard of that so I looked it up. Looks pretty muddy! I am always just amazed by the number of varied events put on at Disney. I think you should do it. And then come back and report.


----------



## Madonna3

I worked and since I work with drug addicts and alcoholics all the stories are crazy


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I've never heard of that so I looked it up. Looks pretty muddy! I am always just amazed by the number of varied events put on at Disney. I think you should do it. And then come back and report.



Well its a team event. I need a Buddy are you offering ?


----------



## Kfyr23

Madonna3 said:


> I worked and since I work with drug addicts and alcoholics all the stories are crazy



Does that mean you know where to get the good stuff ?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Kfyr23 said:


> Well its a team event. I need a Buddy are you offering ?



Well we've already established that i don't mind being muddy...but i can't afford any more plane tickets right now... Maybe if they start giving away tickets for free...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

TopChurro said:


> hello!



Hello and WELCOME!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

TopChurro said:


> hello!



Welcome to our little world.  People are a little crazy here. . .Pull up a barstool, grab a drink, tell us a bit about yourself (or post your stats in the singles seeking singles thread) and go for it.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Well so much for heading to US/IOA.  I ended up going to lunch with some friends from church and then headed to Target to get another underbed storage box.  I also bought a portable wardrobe which takes up too much room so that is going back. . .

Got the windows and doors open though because it is GORGEOUS outside. . .83 degrees, partly sunny, nice sweet breeze and not much in the way of humidity.  Perfect spring weather. . .

Oh and people, 2 pages on a Sunday is UNACCEPTABLE. . .LOL.


----------



## murmkc

ctnurse said:


> Good Luck DC!
> 
> Last night I was out a little late...went out for some drinks and to listen to a band.  Then I was eating chili cheese fries at 3am.  I'm trying to get up out the door to the gym and then home to clean!
> 
> Not too crazy what bout you!!!



This weekend has been pretty chill for me - mostly just hanging out with my dog and doing a little spring cleaning (while enjoying some Jack Daniel's).

Today after my workout the gang is coming over and we are firing up the grill.  Tomorrow will likely be another hung-over Monday.  

I had better get some rest as I have a date tomorrow night!  Wish me luck!


----------



## nurse.darcy

murmkc said:


> This weekend has been pretty chill for me - mostly just hanging out with my dog and doing a little spring cleaning (while enjoying some Jack Daniel's).
> 
> Today after my workout the gang is coming over and we are firing up the grill.  Tomorrow will likely be another hung-over Monday.
> 
> I had better get some rest as I have a date tomorrow night!  Wish me luck!



Date on a Monday?  She is either a nurse or does not have regular sleep habits. . .lol

Have fun.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

murmkc said:


> This weekend has been pretty chill for me - mostly just hanging out with my dog and doing a little spring cleaning (while enjoying some Jack Daniel's).
> 
> Today after my workout the gang is coming over and we are firing up the grill.  Tomorrow will likely be another hung-over Monday.
> 
> I had better get some rest as I have a date tomorrow night!  Wish me luck!



Good luck tomorrow! I hope you have a great time!


----------



## ctnurse

murmkc said:


> This weekend has been pretty chill for me - mostly just hanging out with my dog and doing a little spring cleaning (while enjoying some Jack Daniel's).
> 
> Today after my workout the gang is coming over and we are firing up the grill.  Tomorrow will likely be another hung-over Monday.
> 
> I had better get some rest as I have a date tomorrow night!  Wish me luck!



Good Luck!!! Don't forget us girls like details.....Have a great time!


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> Good Luck!!! Don't forget us girls like details.....Have a great time!



Yes, details are VERY important to us. . .I mean if there is a pause in conversation with deep eye contact. . .we want to know. . .its important. . .lol.


----------



## ludari

Rainy day in SoCal so I'm just hanging out at home relaxing.  I hope everyone is having a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

murmkc said:


> I had better get some rest as I have a date tomorrow night!  Wish me luck!



Oh no, I forgot about our date tomorrow! I better start getting ready


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Oh no, I forgot about our date tomorrow! I better start getting ready



Hi! I just left you a hello on the favorite adult resort page...


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hi Kelly!!
> 
> Sorry, I know I'm off topic. I just haven't *seen* her in awhile.




 Hey!


----------



## Floydian

Nice relaxing day for me. Only left the house to get lunch. Enjoying having the windows open, especially since the roommate/landlord still hasn't fixed the A/C that has been broken since last October.

Was going to look at some apartments to move into, but the ones I wanted to see don't have their office open on Sundays (anyone have a room for rent?).  Or maybe I can find enough vacationers here to crash with that I wouldn't need a permanent place. 

Hoping to get moved within the next month or two so that I can try out some part time work that will be very different from what I was doing for the past 15 years. Hopefully it would be enough of a change and enough income + benefits to supplement my Disability payments, or maybe even lead to replacing them. 

Thinking of going to Sea World tomorrow and picking up an AP.


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Well we've already established that i don't mind being muddy...but i can't afford any more plane tickets right now... Maybe if they start giving away tickets for free...



Well if you find a place doing that let me know cause there are a few places I wanna go.


----------



## Madonna3

Kfyr23 said:


> Does that mean you know where to get the good stuff ?



I'm sure if I asked they would tell me


----------



## Kfyr23

Madonna3 said:


> I'm sure if I asked they would tell me



Just check their pockets when they come in and we can split the good stuff.


----------



## Madonna3

We do better than search their pockets. We strip em nekkid!! Nothing like being forced to meat gaze your clients.


----------



## Kfyr23

Madonna3 said:


> We do better than search their pockets. We strip em nekkid!! Nothing like being forced to meat gaze your clients.



Ok you have a horrible job. I understand why you drink now.


----------



## MICKEY88

have I mentioned that I hate 2011..


----------



## Madonna3

Kfyr23 said:


> Ok you have a horrible job. I understand why you drink now.


----------



## DCTooTall

Thanks everyone for the well-wishes.    



murmkc said:


> Good luck DC!
> 
> If you have made up your mind, I am sure you will be successful in quitting!
> 
> 
> How was everyone's weekend?  Any crazy stories to share?



  Pretty dull actually.   My first real weekend since my trip,   so it was mostly spent catching up on stuff...including sleep.



MICKEY88 said:


> have I mentioned that I hate 2011..



It's not THAT bad.    Just pour yourself a drink and it'll get better.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Floydian said:


> Nice relaxing day for me. Only left the house to get lunch. Enjoying having the windows open, especially since the roommate/landlord still hasn't fixed the A/C that has been broken since last October.
> 
> Was going to look at some apartments to move into, but the ones I wanted to see don't have their office open on Sundays (anyone have a room for rent?).  Or maybe I can find enough vacationers here to crash with that I wouldn't need a permanent place.
> 
> Hoping to get moved within the next month or two so that I can try out some part time work that will be very different from what I was doing for the past 15 years. Hopefully it would be enough of a change and enough income + benefits to supplement my Disability payments, or maybe even lead to replacing them.
> 
> Thinking of going to Sea World tomorrow and picking up an AP.



Good luck to you my friend.  Hey, my landlord sometimes has more of these mother-in-law units available (all utilities and cable paid - usually fully furnished). If you are interested I will ask. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> have I mentioned that I hate 2011..



Talk to me my friend. . .


----------



## ahoff

ludari said:


> My friends invited me to run the food and wine half marathon this year.  If I decide to attend it's going to be a quick turnaround. I would arrive on Friday afternoon, run the half marathon Saturday evening (yes, the race starts at 10PM) and depart Sunday morning before noon.  Still thinking about it.



Sort of my same schedule, though I am arriving Thursday in the morning.  Leaving a bit later on Sunday also.  It is a fun race, and running through the parks at night is kind of cool also. 




Madonna3 said:


> Ugh, I hate moving.
> 
> Just got home from the demonic realm that holds my paycheck hostage. Get to go back tomorrow.



I dread the day when I decide to move.....

And love the term for the job!




DCTooTall said:


> So I made a semi-random decision tonight.
> 
> I'm going to quit smoking....starting Friday (new pay period).
> 
> And the money I would've been spending on Cigs,  I'm going to throw into a savings account to finance my trip to Orlando for Halloween Horror Nights at Universal.
> 
> 
> I figure this way I can keep my promise to myself to not go on another trip until I've paid down my credit card debts (since this money was already budgeted towards my nasty vice),   and actually give myself a little extra motivation or goal to work towards to help keep me honest as I quit.



That is great!  You will be able to finance several trips!




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I went to a warrior dash yesterday out in the boondocks.  It was fun! After all, what could go wrong with beer and obstacles?  Then tailgating at the Houston Dynamo soccer game.



There was one of those up here, it was held at a ski resort.  A group of folks from work went and had a blast. I hope to go this year.


Time to visit the demonic realm......


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> It's not THAT bad.    Just pour yourself a drink and it'll get better.




we aren't even past the first 3 months, and so far I've had 

1. a pipe freeze and burst in my attic 
2. water in my basement from the heavy rains 2 weeks ago. 
3. a fire in my kitchen last nite 

Plus I realized this morning that I'm the world's worst photographer, I was more concerned with putting the fire out, than I was with  taking pictures of it..

I seriously don't think a drink is going to help..


----------



## Madonna3

Nope. A drink probably won't help, but 3 or 4 might.


----------



## ludari

Woke up this morning with a really bad headache so I decided call in sick.  At home relaxing.  Enjoy your day folks.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> we aren't even past the first 3 months, and so far I've had
> 
> 1. a pipe freeze and burst in my attic
> 2. water in my basement from the heavy rains 2 weeks ago.
> 3. a fire in my kitchen last nite
> 
> Plus I realized this morning that I'm the world's worst photographer, I was more concerned with putting the fire out, than I was with  taking pictures of it..
> 
> I seriously don't think a drink is going to help..




So you've gotten all the bad stuff out of the way for the year early.   Maybe even some of the stuff for next year too.




Madonna3 said:


> Nope. A drink probably won't help, but 3 or 4 might.




   I knew I liked the way you thought!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> So you've gotten all the bad stuff out of the way for the year early.   Maybe even some of the stuff for next year too.



I think my house is telling me it's time to move..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I think my house is telling me it's time to move..



Possibly.

time to move to Florida!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Possibly.
> 
> time to move to Florida!



 Orlando, my room is waiting, I just need to make the decision


----------



## ahoff

MICKEY88 said:


> we aren't even past the first 3 months, and so far I've had
> 
> 1. a pipe freeze and burst in my attic
> 2. water in my basement from the heavy rains 2 weeks ago.
> 3. a fire in my kitchen last nite



 I hate water issues in the house, the kid's overflowed their toilet a few weeks ago and it leaked to the first floor.  Hopefully DC is right and all your bad stuff is over for the year.


----------



## MICKEY88

ahoff said:


> I hate water issues in the house, the kid's overflowed their toilet a few weeks ago and it leaked to the first floor.  Hopefully DC is right and all your bad stuff is over for the year.



well, if all goes as planned at least this coming weekend will be better, I'll be spending Saturday night with several dozen Belly Dancers..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> Orlando, my room is waiting, I just need to make the decision



Bright side....  Sun, Disney,  Universal,  and fun times with the local Orlando crowd.

Down side....   Um....    I become the only Central PA person in this group?



MICKEY88 said:


> well, if all goes as planned at least this coming weekend will be better, I'll be spending Saturday night with several dozen Belly Dancers..



  I'm Jealous....  then again...  I wonder if I know any of them.   I know there is a lot of overlap between the burner crowd and other "non-mainstream" groups in this area.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1. Bright side....  Sun, Disney,  Universal,  and fun times with the local Orlando crowd.
> 
> 2. Down side....   Um....    I become the only Central PA person in this group?
> 
> 
> 
> 3. I'm Jealous....  then again...  I wonder if I know any of them.   I know there is a lot of overlap between the burner crowd and other "non-mainstream" groups in this area.



1. brighter side, My daughter lives in Orlando.

2. that wouldn't be a downside for me, and I really doubt it would be a downside for you
3.
I don't know, last HAfla, there were groups from all over, and a soloist from NJ, she was awesome she performed what she called
 Belly-esque


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> 1. brighter side, My daughter lives in Orlando.
> 
> 2. that wouldn't be a downside for me, and I really doubt it would be a downside for you
> 3.
> I don't know, last HAfla, there were groups from all over, and a soloist from NJ, she was awesome she performed what she called
> Belly-esque




1. Hmmm...  ya,  I guess that would count as another brighter point.

2.  Um...   Well how can I truly represent for us PA guys,  if it's just me?

3.  Definately sounds like one of those things people I know,   or who are known by some of my friends,   would be a part of.   I know this area's burn community is very close to the NYC, Philly, Baltimore, and DC burn communities.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1. Hmmm...  ya,  I guess that would count as another brighter point.
> 
> 2.  Um...   Well how can I truly represent for us PA guys,  if it's just me?
> 
> 3.  Definately sounds like one of those things people I know,   or who are known by some of my friends,   would be a part of.   I know this area's burn community is very close to the NYC, Philly, Baltimore, and DC burn communities.



apparently you represented rather well down in Orlando


----------



## Madonna3

DCTooTall said:


> So you've gotten all the bad stuff out of the way for the year early.   Maybe even some of the stuff for next year too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew I liked the way you thought!




Ya know, this year was starting out kinda crappy for me too, but now I'm going to start thinking like you - I'm getting it all out of the way early in the year.

I like the way you think too!


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> Orlando, my room is waiting, I just need to make the decision



You already know its time to move. . .no surprise there.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> You already know its time to move. . .no surprise there.



True, but I just got my retirement statement in the mail Saturday.

The difference between retiring now, and working another 7 years is amazing


----------



## ctnurse

Count me in as another one moving to FL!  It is in the 5 yr plan hopefully the 2 or 3 yr!


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> apparently you represented rather well down in Orlando



   I just rock like that.   



ctnurse said:


> Count me in as another one moving to FL!  It is in the 5 yr plan hopefully the 2 or 3 yr!



 It's in the "Win the Lotto" plan for me.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I just rock like that.
> 
> It's in the "Win the Lotto" plan for me.



Hm...well, if you're taking the lottery, then I think I'll go with the "strike oil in the backyard" plan.


----------



## MICKEY88

I'm winning the mega million jackpot Tuesday night, Dc can have the powerball jackpot, then we can buy a bunch of rentals and have party central


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hm...well, if you're taking the lottery, then I think I'll go with the "strike oil in the backyard" plan.



 Works for me.  I live in an Apartment,  so I don't technically have my own backyard.



MICKEY88 said:


> I'm winning the mega million jackpot Tuesday night, Dc can have the powerball jackpot, then we can buy a bunch of rentals and have party central



Screw the rentals....

Why not just buy this mega mansion.    Only $100mil completed,  or $75mil as is.   Plenty of room there to turn it into party central.  

http://www.sterlingchaserealty.com/Windermere-Single-Family-Pool-1-O4978867.html


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> True, but I just got my retirement statement in the mail Saturday.
> 
> The difference between retiring now, and working another 7 years is amazing



But then you must ask yourself if you really want to commit to NOT living in Florida for another 7 years.



ctnurse said:


> Count me in as another one moving to FL!  It is in the 5 yr plan hopefully the 2 or 3 yr!



I already gave you the info on salaries down here. . .make sure you know what you will have to give up. . .lol.



DCTooTall said:


> It's in the "Win the Lotto" plan for me.



Heck, I'd be happy with top prize on a scratcher at this point. A little extra cash could go a long ways



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hm...well, if you're taking the lottery, then I think I'll go with the "strike oil in the backyard" plan.



Good luck with that. . .lol.  You are in Texas though so who knows. . .



MICKEY88 said:


> I'm winning the mega million jackpot Tuesday night, Dc can have the powerball jackpot, then we can buy a bunch of rentals and have party central



Sounds like a plan. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Works for me.  I live in an Apartment,  so I don't technically have my own backyard.
> 
> 
> 
> Screw the rentals....
> 
> Why not just buy this mega mansion.    Only $100mil completed,  or $75mil as is.   Plenty of room there to turn it into party central.
> 
> http://www.sterlingchaserealty.com/Windermere-Single-Family-Pool-1-O4978867.html



powerball jackpot is 101 million, and you want to spend 100 million on mansion.??

I'm sticking with the rental homes, partycentral when friends come to town, at other times rent them out to non friends.. to cover the mortgage..


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> But then you must ask yourself if you really want to commit to NOT living in Florida for another 7 years.
> .



not a commitment I would want to make, however in 7 years my monthly retirement check would be double what it would be now..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> powerball jackpot is 101 million, and you want to spend 100 million on mansion.??
> 
> I'm sticking with the rental homes, partycentral when friends come to town, at other times rent them out to non friends.. to cover the mortgage..



hmmmmm....   Good point.


How about I just get a nice place at Golden Oaks?


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> hmmmmm....   Good point.
> 
> 
> How about I just get a nice place at Golden Oaks?



hey it's your money, your call on how to spend it, I just figured a group of rental homes will keep the cash flowing in


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> hmmmmm....   Good point.
> 
> 
> How about I just get a nice place at Golden Oaks?



I just looked at your castle again, go for it, just buy it as is for 750 million, you'd have some spending cash leftover


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> hey it's your money, your call on how to spend it, I just figured a group of rental homes will keep the cash flowing in



   I'm still young enough to be stupid.   



MICKEY88 said:


> I just looked at your castle again, go for it, just buy it as is for 750 million, you'd have some spending cash leftover



Hey... It's currently owned by the guy at the head of Westgate... so it's already got ties to timeshares!


----------



## Madonna3

That taxes on that castle are 65,000 a year. So you would have to get a job or go with the rental property idea so that you can pay the taxes. Don't forget about eating or those pesky utilities. I'd wait for a bigger lottery


----------



## DIS_MERI

Looks like we will be changing our travel dates, I think we will be going July 3-14 now   DS is over the moon, since we will hit his birthday.  I'd rather go when its not boiling hot and overcrowded (and hit F&W) but at least this way I don't have to take time off from work and I have a pin for free dining....


----------



## ahoff

So, I had a room for my October trip, but never had gotten a flight down.  Went on the SW site today and all flights for the return were sold out.  Well, except for the 7 am flight.  So I booked a flight for the following day, and called MS and extended my stay for a day.  Staying another day at DW is not a bad thing

I am glad work is almost over for the day.  Some days it just drags on forever, doesn't it?


----------



## MICKEY88

Madonna3 said:


> That taxes on that castle are 65,000 a year. So you would have to get a job or go with the rental property idea so that you can pay the taxes. Don't forget about eating or those pesky utilities. I'd wait for a bigger lottery



well if he dosen't pay cash, and rents the mansion out to celebrities...it's doable,

I've been wanting to by Solomons Castle for years


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> not a commitment I would want to make, however in 7 years my monthly retirement check would be double what it would be now..



Well, that would be the responsible route then. . .ugh. . .sometimes I hate responsibility. . .



DCTooTall said:


> hmmmmm....   Good point.
> How about I just get a nice place at Golden Oaks?



Those are nice house designs at Golden Oaks but the lots are small. If I have to pay that much money for a house (or estate as they are referred to) then I don't want my neighbor to be able to see into my back yard.



MICKEY88 said:


> hey it's your money, your call on how to spend it, I just figured a group of rental homes will keep the cash flowing in



I really like the income flow options. . .makes perfect sense. . .



Madonna3 said:


> That taxes on that castle are 65,000 a year. So you would have to get a job or go with the rental property idea so that you can pay the taxes. Don't forget about eating or those pesky utilities. I'd wait for a bigger lottery



Turn the castle into a bed and breakfast. . .then you have business income and if its a loss you have a tax write-off. . .lol.



DIS_MERI said:


> Looks like we will be changing our travel dates, I think we will be going July 3-14 now   DS is over the moon, since we will hit his birthday.  I'd rather go when its not boiling hot and overcrowded (and hit F&W) but at least this way I don't have to take time off from work and I have a pin for free dining....



I have come out here for the last three years during the summer months.  Its doable.  Light clothing, TONS of water, and I mean TONS. Force the kids to drink more water than normal.  Its for their own good and will make them more comfy. Take air conditioning breaks and wear hats to keep the sun off your head.  In the heat of the day head to a pool or back to your hotel room for in-room games and challenges to make the rest of the trip fun. Depending on the age of your kids you might need to nap.  My son didn't nap when he was a youngster but as a teen he became a napper. . .lol. Most important, stop worrying about sweating to death and just have fun. . .everyone else is sweating too. . .lol.



ahoff said:


> So, I had a room for my October trip, but never had gotten a flight down.  Went on the SW site today and all flights for the return were sold out.  Well, except for the 7 am flight.  So I booked a flight for the following day, and called MS and extended my stay for a day.  Staying another day at DW is not a bad thing
> 
> I am glad work is almost over for the day.  Some days it just drags on forever, doesn't it?



Okay, so more days is always good, and this will give me time to meet up with you on Sunday afternoon.  And this day has been interminable(?). For me, the meaning is NO END IN SIGHT.  I went in at 6 and got home at 8. . .crazy.



MICKEY88 said:


> well if he dosen't pay cash, and rents the mansion out to celebrities...its's doable,
> 
> I've been wanting to by Solomons Castle for years



I looked up Solomon's Castle. . .not sure I would want it.  But then again, it is here in Florida. I might have to check this out someday, since they do tours. . .lol.


----------



## murmkc

ahoff said:


> So, I had a room for my October trip, but never had gotten a flight down.  Went on the SW site today and all flights for the return were sold out.  Well, except for the 7 am flight.  So I booked a flight for the following day, and called MS and extended my stay for a day.  Staying another day at DW is not a bad thing
> 
> I am glad work is almost over for the day.  Some days it just drags on forever, doesn't it?



Extra days at Disney is a good problem to have!

I am with you on the work thing, I BARELY made it though work today.  I had to go in on only a couple hours sleep.

I will be in the world in October too!  First round is on me if our trips overlap!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Anyone else on here that is unemployed and sick of employers just not responding to your job application? That is the most frustrating thing ever!


----------



## DIS_MERI

bluedevilinaz said:


> Anyone else on here that is unemployed and sick of employers just not responding to your job application? That is the most frustrating thing ever!




I used all 99 weeks of my unemployment and never got a single call (and I don't think my resume is *that* unimpressive).  The job I have now is only ~4 hours a week and I've had it just under a year, I think I only earned enough in a single week to have my U/I reduced by $3 once.  Fortunately I'm in a low COLA area and was able to use my U/I to pay off debt so I don't actually have to work.




nurse.darcy said:


> I have come out here for the last three years during the summer months.  Its doable.  Light clothing, TONS of water, and I mean TONS. Force the kids to drink more water than normal.  Its for their own good and will make them more comfy. Take air conditioning breaks and wear hats to keep the sun off your head.  In the heat of the day head to a pool or back to your hotel room for in-room games and challenges to make the rest of the trip fun. Depending on the age of your kids you might need to nap.  My son didn't nap when he was a youngster but as a teen he became a napper. . .lol. Most important, stop worrying about sweating to death and just have fun. . .everyone else is sweating too. . .lol.




TY   I'm hoping we can go in late September/early October instead, so sad I missed out on the free dining that ended Dec 20   Its a huge money saver for us, since my kids want to hit every character meal invented, lol.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DIS_MERI said:


> I used all 99 weeks of my unemployment and never got a single call (and I don't think my resume is *that* unimpressive).  The job I have now is only ~4 hours a week and I've had it just under a year, I think I only earned enough in a single week to have my U/I reduced by $3 once.  Fortunately I'm in a low COLA area and was able to use my U/I to pay off debt so I don't actually have to work.



I'm almost through my first 6 months. I've gotten maybe 4 or 5 phone calls but nothing even worthwhile(not that I turned them down or anything, just not too upset about not getting them).  Wow. I wish I was. Vegas is not that cheap to live in. Luckily I found good roommates and my uncle is cutting me a break on the rent. I wound up surrendering my vehicle though so I could have more money to pay off other things and to live off of. I've been working full time since I was 17(I'm 23 now) and it's not easy to just sit at home and do nothing.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> I looked up Solomon's Castle. . .not sure I would want it.  But then again, it is here in Florida. I might have to check this out someday, since they do tours. . .lol.



It's all about the ship...


one of my trips to florida I need to go see coral castle..


----------



## DIS_MERI

bluedevilinaz said:


> I'm almost through my first 6 months. I've gotten maybe 4 or 5 phone calls but nothing even worthwhile(not that I turned them down or anything, just not too upset about not getting them).  Wow. I wish I was. Vegas is not that cheap to live in. Luckily I found good roommates and my uncle is cutting me a break on the rent. I wound up surrendering my vehicle though so I could have more money to pay off other things and to live off of. I've been working full time since I was 17(I'm 23 now) and it's not easy to just sit at home and do nothing.



I didn't apply at McDonalds or anything at the fast food level (although I did apply at Target and never heard from them either....), but I was even applying for things that were well below my qualification/previous salary level (as nice as it would have been, I really didn't expect to make what I did in the Navy, esp adding in housing, in podunkville Indiana).  The only thing I didn't apply for that I'm almost 100% sure I could have gotten was a job on base, because I really didn't want a 50+ mile commute, although if XH were to lose his (government) job, it could always be an option.  Now, I get to homeschool my kiddos, send them off to their homeschool co-op on Fridays and head out to work for all 4 hours I need to be there   Works perfectly.  Wasn't what I was expecting when I got out of the Navy, I never thought I'd be able to essentially stay home, especially as a single Mom of 3   I'd worked continuously from age 15 (except for my first semester of college, when I took 19 credit hours....even held a 2nd job for a few years before kids when I was in the Navy) until I got out, so it was a bit of an adjustment, but with 3 kids at home I can't really say I'm doing "nothing" lol.


----------



## Kfyr23

DIS_MERI said:


> I didn't apply at McDonalds or anything at the fast food level (although I did apply at Target and never heard from them either....), but I was even applying for things that were well below my qualification/previous salary level (as nice as it would have been, I really didn't expect to make what I did in the Navy, esp adding in housing, in podunkville Indiana).  The only thing I didn't apply for that I'm almost 100% sure I could have gotten was a job on base, because I really didn't want a 50+ mile commute, although if XH were to lose his (government) job, it could always be an option.  Now, I get to homeschool my kiddos, send them off to their homeschool co-op on Fridays and head out to work for all 4 hours I need to be there   Works perfectly.  Wasn't what I was expecting when I got out of the Navy, I never thought I'd be able to essentially stay home, especially as a single Mom of 3   I'd worked continuously from age 15 (except for my first semester of college, when I took 19 credit hours....even held a 2nd job for a few years before kids when I was in the Navy) until I got out, so it was a bit of an adjustment, but with 3 kids at home I can't really say I'm doing "nothing" lol.



I would much rather go to work everyday than to have 3 kids all day to take care of my one gets me worked up sometimes I can only imagine 3 and all day at that.


----------



## ctnurse

murmkc said:


> Extra days at Disney is a good problem to have!
> 
> I am with you on the work thing, I BARELY made it though work today.  I had to go in on only a couple hours sleep.
> 
> I will be in the world in October too!  First round is on me if our trips overlap!



How was your date????


----------



## murmkc

ctnurse said:


> How was your date????




Completely awesome.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, that would be the responsible route then. . .ugh. . .sometimes I hate responsibility. . .
> .




I've never been accused of behaving responsibly


----------



## DCTooTall

Madonna3 said:


> That taxes on that castle are 65,000 a year. So you would have to get a job or go with the rental property idea so that you can pay the taxes. Don't forget about eating or those pesky utilities. I'd wait for a bigger lottery



  With a house that big,  I'm sure i can come up with ways to make money...



DIS_MERI said:


> Looks like we will be changing our travel dates, I think we will be going July 3-14 now   DS is over the moon, since we will hit his birthday.  I'd rather go when its not boiling hot and overcrowded (and hit F&W) but at least this way I don't have to take time off from work and I have a pin for free dining....



 Ooooo... July 4th weekend...  That could be...nasty.      Where are you staying?




nurse.darcy said:


> Those are nice house designs at Golden Oaks but the lots are small. If I have to pay that much money for a house (or estate as they are referred to) then I don't want my neighbor to be able to see into my back yard.



Privacy Fence......




nurse.darcy said:


> Turn the castle into a bed and breakfast. . .then you have business income and if its a loss you have a tax write-off. . .lol.



  I was thinking more along the lines of turning part of it into a club....  either typical dancy type....   or maybe a more....exclusive...    dungeon-esque type.       It would be more fun.   LOL


----------



## NJDiva

murmkc said:


> Completely awesome.



Ummmm....details?


----------



## shaka

bluedevilinaz said:


> I'm almost through my first 6 months. I've gotten maybe 4 or 5 phone calls but nothing even worthwhile(not that I turned them down or anything, just not too upset about not getting them).  Wow. I wish I was. Vegas is not that cheap to live in. Luckily I found good roommates and my uncle is cutting me a break on the rent. I wound up surrendering my vehicle though so I could have more money to pay off other things and to live off of. I've been working full time since I was 17(I'm 23 now) and it's not easy to just sit at home and do nothing.



You live in Vegas?! I'm not too far away from there!! I'm so sorry about your job situation; the economy there has just been so devastated in the past few years. I hope it gets better for you soon!


----------



## shaka

NJDiva said:


> Ummmm....details?



Yes! Let the dateless single people live vicariously!


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> I've never been accused of behaving responsibly



That makes two of us then. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

bluedevilinaz said:


> I'm almost through my first 6 months. I've gotten maybe 4 or 5 phone calls but nothing even worthwhile(not that I turned them down or anything, just not too upset about not getting them).  Wow. I wish I was. Vegas is not that cheap to live in. Luckily I found good roommates and my uncle is cutting me a break on the rent. I wound up surrendering my vehicle though so I could have more money to pay off other things and to live off of. I've been working full time since I was 17(I'm 23 now) and it's not easy to just sit at home and do nothing.



Vegas costs about as much as Florida (I lived in Vegas for 2 years), but Vegas pays more.  Seriously more.  I lived high on the hog when I was in Vegas. . .here I can barely get my bills paid.  I love it here more than there but really, I was a nurse there and made nearly 2/3 more income than I do here. . .its really rather scary.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Vegas costs about as much as Florida (I lived in Vegas for 2 years), but Vegas pays more.  Seriously more.  I lived high on the hog when I was in Vegas. . .here I can barely get my bills paid.  I love it here more than there but really, I was a nurse there and made nearly 2/3 more income than I do here. . .its really rather scary.



My guess....

 Mob money in the hospital vs. medicare/medicaid money from all the retiree's in Florida.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> My guess....
> 
> Mob money in the hospital vs. medicare/medicaid money from all the retiree's in Florida.



Ya know. . .you could be right on there. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Ya know. . .you could be right on there. . .lol.



Well think about it.... Who's gonna pay better for their advanced medical care....    Some guy high up in the mob?    or the Gov'ment?


----------



## ctnurse

NJDiva said:


> Ummmm....details?





shaka said:


> Yes! Let the dateless single people live vicariously!



Yea....what they said!!!!


----------



## DIS_MERI

Kfyr23 said:


> I would much rather go to work everyday than to have 3 kids all day to take care of my one gets me worked up sometimes I can only imagine 3 and all day at that.



There are certainly days when I dream of shipping them off to school, and lots of times when those last 2 days before they go to their dad for his weekend are the longest days ever (he gets them every other weekend, I've got them the rest of the time).  But, for the most part I wouldn't trade it for the world 



DCTooTall said:


> Ooooo... July 4th weekend...  That could be...nasty.      Where are you staying?


Pop Century.  Judging by the wide open availability of ADRs we will be the only people there then   I have to say, the horror stories about the hordes of Brazilian tour groups has me as worried as the heat!


----------



## DCTooTall

DIS_MERI said:


> Pop Century.  Judging by the wide open availability of ADRs we will be the only people there then   I have to say, the horror stories about the hordes of Brazilian tour groups has me as worried as the heat!



Bigger issue honestly is going to be traffic over July 4th weekend.

Expect the MK to hit capacity on July 4th.     But depending on when you arrive you may want to consider hitting the Poly beach on July 3rd.   the MK usually does special fireworks on the 4th,  and it's often shown the day before as well.   I think they actually use multiple surrounding launch points from what I've heard,  so if you are in the hub,  you have fireworks launching from at least 3 sides.

The Poly beach will pipe the music from the fireworks,  and you can see all the launches.   It's pretty cool,   and allows you an excuse to skip the MK on July 4th.



I think on the 4th,  if it's anything like 3 years ago,   They also did Fireworks at Downtown Disney....  but traffic was a mess in the area.    I did a fireworks cruise 3 yrs ago for July 4th,  departing from Port Orleans: Riverside.  The people joining me however were stuck in traffic for about an hour on the Disney Bus trying to get to the Disney Resort from a park....   so expect traffic to be bad.


----------



## DIS_MERI

DCTooTall said:


> Bigger issue honestly is going to be traffic over July 4th weekend.
> 
> Expect the MK to hit capacity on July 4th.     But depending on when you arrive you may want to consider hitting the Poly beach on July 3rd.   the MK usually does special fireworks on the 4th,  and it's often shown the day before as well.   I think they actually use multiple surrounding launch points from what I've heard,  so if you are in the hub,  you have fireworks launching from at least 3 sides.
> 
> The Poly beach will pipe the music from the fireworks,  and you can see all the launches.   It's pretty cool,   and allows you an excuse to skip the MK on July 4th.
> 
> 
> 
> I think on the 4th,  if it's anything like 3 years ago,   They also did Fireworks at Downtown Disney....  but traffic was a mess in the area.    I did a fireworks cruise 3 yrs ago for July 4th,  departing from Port Orleans: Riverside.  The people joining me however were stuck in traffic for about an hour on the Disney Bus trying to get to the Disney Resort from a park....   so expect traffic to be bad.



We will fly in on the 3rd and not hit a park that day, but we are planning on eating at 1900 PF (I have 2 little girls, so this should be a hit  ) and catching the fireworks from the GF (from what I've heard its not as popular as the Poly beach, so it shouldn't be as crowded, plus we will already be there).  For the 4th (DS's actual birthday) we plan to hit Animal Kingdom (I'm silly enough to let an 11yo pick the park  ) during the day (it's got morning EMH but most people will be at parks with actual fireworks, from what I understand) and then I think we may try to go to the campfire thingy at Wilderness Lodge and try to see the fireworks from there.  I'm using the (free) touring suggestions from easywdw.  The kids are most concerned about eating at lots of cool places and going to waterparks, the only "must" thing in a regular park so far is that I want to get DS into the Star Wars show (he's a nut about SW), and the safari at AK, so we should be pretty easy to please


----------



## DCTooTall

DIS_MERI said:


> We will fly in on the 3rd and not hit a park that day, but we are planning on eating at 1900 PF (I have 2 little girls, so this should be a hit  ) and catching the fireworks from the GF (from what I've heard its not as popular as the Poly beach, so it shouldn't be as crowded, plus we will already be there).  For the 4th (DS's actual birthday) we plan to hit Animal Kingdom (I'm silly enough to let an 11yo pick the park  ) during the day (it's got morning EMH but most people will be at parks with actual fireworks, from what I understand) and then I think we may try to go to the campfire thingy at Wilderness Lodge and try to see the fireworks from there.  I'm using the (free) touring suggestions from easywdw.  The kids are most concerned about eating at lots of cool places and going to waterparks, the only "must" thing in a regular park so far is that I want to get DS into the Star Wars show (he's a nut about SW), and the safari at AK, so we should be pretty easy to please



Yup...   GF isn't as popular for the fireworks...  but you also don't get as nice a fireworks view.   The nice thing about the Poly is that you are looking straight down mainstreet,  so you can see the castle and the fireworks going off behind it.   With the "180 degree fireworks" for the 4th,  you also can get the nice panorama from the Poly that would be slightly off at the GF.


----------



## DCTooTall

Another thing though to keep in mind....  I'm someone who likes to "wing it" when it comes to the parks.   I never really do much planning....   to the point that I have a nasty habit of waking up and then figuring out what I'm gonna do that day.

I did more planning this past trip than I have ever before..... and even that planning was more along the lines of asking the people I was with what park they wanted to do the next day,   and then getting an ADR the day before so I could make sure they had a more "magical" first disney trip......


....you know... before we started drinking around the world that evening.


----------



## murmkc

NJDiva said:


> Ummmm....details?





shaka said:


> Yes! Let the dateless single people live vicariously!





ctnurse said:


> Yea....what they said!!!!



LOL! The date went very well!

We have gone out a few times so the first date jitters were not a problem.  The last time we went out she had mentioned that she loved Mexican food so this time we hit up a new Mexican place that I had heard was fantastic - and it was!  Our food and service was great - dinner conversation also great.  Tons of fun flirting and lots of laughter.  We still have had zero conversation about entering into a relationship or becoming exclusive, but we always have a wonderful time.  I was in a long term relationship up until this past December.  I am not quite sure that I am ready for another relationship just yet.

She wants to hang out this Saturday after her aerobics classes (she is the instructor!).  I will keep you posted on how that goes.


----------



## DIS_MERI

DCTooTall said:


> Yup...   GF isn't as popular for the fireworks...  but you also don't get as nice a fireworks view.   The nice thing about the Poly is that you are looking straight down mainstreet,  so you can see the castle and the fireworks going off behind it.   With the "180 degree fireworks" for the 4th,  you also can get the nice panorama from the Poly that would be slightly off at the GF.



It might depend on when we get done with dinner, but we may be able to catch the monorail over to the Poly for the fireworks.  Although, I also read the GF music isn't as loud, which is a plus with a 4yo 


And, I am a mega planner, lol.  I consider it winging it that I've only planned 1 ADR per day


----------



## DCTooTall

murmkc said:


> LOL! The date went very well!
> 
> We have gone out a few times so the first date jitters were not a problem.  The last time we went out she had mentioned that she loved Mexican food so this time we hit up a new Mexican place that I had heard was fantastic - and it was!  Our food and service was great - dinner conversation also great.  Tons of fun flirting and lots of laughter.  We still have had zero conversation about entering into a relationship or becoming exclusive, but we always have a wonderful time.  I was in a long term relationship up until this past December.  I am not quite sure that I am ready for another relationship just yet.
> 
> She wants to hang out this Saturday after her aerobics classes (she is the instructor!).  I will keep you posted on how that goes.



Sounds to me like you need to take her to a romantic starlight mexican dinner on the waterfront.    Might I recommend the San Angel Inn.


----------



## murmkc

DCTooTall said:


> Sounds to me like you need to take her to a romantic starlight mexican dinner on the waterfront.    Might I recommend the San Angel Inn.



Good call!


----------



## DCTooTall

DIS_MERI said:


> It might depend on when we get done with dinner, but we may be able to catch the monorail over to the Poly for the fireworks.  Although, I also read the GF music isn't as loud, which is a plus with a 4yo
> 
> 
> And, I am a mega planner, lol.  I consider it winging it that I've only planned 1 ADR per day



 The music isn't that loud on the Poly beach either.... and if you are worried about loud noises,   keep in mind that the Poly is further from the firework launch points,  so the "booms" won't be as crazy loud.



murmkc said:


> Good call!



  I love me some San Angel.    More importantly.... I love me some Mexican margaritas.


----------



## ahoff

murmkc said:


> I will be in the world in October too!  First round is on me if our trips overlap!



I will be there the first weekend




DCTooTall said:


> I'm someone who likes to "wing it" when it comes to the parks.   I never really do much planning....





DIS_MERI said:


> And, I am a mega planner, lol.  I consider it winging it that I've only planned 1 ADR per day



Not much planning for me either, often I will go to the bus stop and get on the first one that shows up.

So much for springtime, rain today with a chance of snow....


----------



## DCTooTall

ahoff said:


> So much for springtime, rain today with a chance of snow....




The guys I was working with this morning had about 5-7" up in Scranton this morning.

And it was the heavy wet crap.... so they've been dealing with power outages up there this morning.


----------



## ahoff

I will be surprised if we get any snow at all, just a little rain now.  Hey, I love to go skiing but I am so ready for warmer weather.

I see you are from York.  Used to be a great drag strip there years ago.  They are all closing now.  Used to be two near me.  But there is still Englishtown.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Well think about it.... Who's gonna pay better for their advanced medical care....    Some guy high up in the mob?    or the Gov'ment?



While that all sounds plausible, most of the casino's (resorts) these days are owned by "corporations" (read: legitimate mob business - lol).


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> I will be surprised if we get any snow at all, just a little rain now.  Hey, I love to go skiing but I am so ready for warmer weather.
> 
> I see you are from York.  Used to be a great drag strip there years ago.  They are all closing now.  Used to be two near me.  But there is still Englishtown.



Why are they all closing?  I haven't followed drag racing in many years, but I used to go with my dad to the Drag races at Pomona County Fairgrounds in California (aka; Los Angeles County Fairgrounds).  Are they just not getting the sponsorship that they used to get years ago?  I love me some Nascar, but I miss the Drags. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> I will be there the first weekend



I'll be there the first weekend in October too!!! Oh wait, I live here. . .lol. (Sorry Augie, couldn't resist).


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> I'll be there the first weekend in October too!!! Oh wait, I live here. . .lol. (Sorry Augie, couldn't resist).



you are a "MEAN GIRL"


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> you are a "MEAN GIRL"



Yes, I am, but you know you Luv me. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

First....    WTH people?    Why are you guys slacking so much.  NO new posts between the time I go to bed and wake up?   






nurse.darcy said:


> While that all sounds plausible, most of the casino's (resorts) these days are owned by "corporations" (read: legitimate mob business - lol).



  It's still mob money....   just it's mob money being reported,  instead of mob money that noone admits to having.  



nurse.darcy said:


> Why are they all closing?  I haven't followed drag racing in many years, but I used to go with my dad to the Drag races at Pomona County Fairgrounds in California (aka; Los Angeles County Fairgrounds).  Are they just not getting the sponsorship that they used to get years ago?  I love me some Nascar, but I miss the Drags. . .lol.




  If i had to hazard a guess...  It might be because kids today in their rice rockets aren't into the same ole' style of raw horsepower drag racing of years gone by.      Drifting is also the bigger fanbase for a lot of those kids these days than straight line drags.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> First....    WTH people?    Why are you guys slacking so much.  NO new posts between the time I go to bed and wake up?
> 
> 
> 
> It's still mob money....   just it's mob money being reported,  instead of mob money that noone admits to having.
> 
> If i had to hazard a guess...  It might be because kids today in their rice rockets aren't into the same ole' style of raw horsepower drag racing of years gone by.      Drifting is also the bigger fanbase for a lot of those kids these days than straight line drags.



Sorry... I just  haven't had anything to add today because my experience with both the mob and street racing is very limited.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> First....    WTH people?    Why are you guys slacking so much.  NO new posts between the time I go to bed and wake up?



See, this is how I felt after I got off work yesterday.  I got online around 5 p.m. and there was only one page of new posts.  Some days this board EXPLODES and I come home to 7 pages.  Even after I got back from church last night there was no new posts.

Get it together people. . .no more slacking off.


----------



## ctnurse

DCTooTall said:


> First....    WTH people?    Why are you guys slacking so much.  NO new posts between the time I go to bed and wake up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still mob money....   just it's mob money being reported,  instead of mob money that noone admits to having.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i had to hazard a guess...  It might be because kids today in their rice rockets aren't into the same ole' style of raw horsepower drag racing of years gone by.      Drifting is also the bigger fanbase for a lot of those kids these days than straight line drags.



Sorry I'll try harder! 

Hope everyone has a great day....didn't get the 4 to 7 inches of snow we were suppose to!!! only got about an inch...so its a great day...And almost Friday!


----------



## DIS_MERI

Sorry I was slacking, although today probably won't be any better....was making caramels for dessert today; one of my girlfriends had a baby last week and it is my turn to take them dinner.  She loves caramels, so I made those last night, and then since it is chilly here today I'm making homemade noodles this morning for chicken and noodles.  Plus I have to do the 3+ hour round trip for my allergy shots and all the regular stuff homeschooling entails, should be a fun day....


----------



## ahoff

nurse.darcy said:


> Why are they all closing?  I haven't followed drag racing in many years, but I used to go with my dad to the Drag races at Pomona County Fairgrounds in California (aka; Los Angeles County Fairgrounds).



Noise and escalating real estate values.  There was one a mile from my house, and I knew it was there when I bought.  But many buy in the dead of winter, and then are in for a shock come spring time.  So they started a petition to close it, which they were successful at.  And now there is an upscale retirement community there.  Many existing have noise curfews, can't start before a certain hour and have to be done by a certain time.  

Pomoma is still in use, season opener and finale.  And there is a nice one out in Vegas.




ctnurse said:


> Hope everyone has a great day....didn't get the 4 to 7 inches of snow we were suppose to!!! only got about an inch...so its a great day...And almost Friday!



Only about an inch of snow, hopefully will be gone by tomorrow.  Yea for Friday, heading into Brooklyn to see Perpetual Groove at Brooklyn Bowl.  They played there for the first time last September, and appropriately opened with 'The Man in Me', a tune featured in the Big Lebowski, which sort of all ties into the Lebowskifest they hold there.  Love that movie.


----------



## DCTooTall

WTH?!?   I just looked out the window here at work and it's SNOWING!!


....can I go back to florida now?


----------



## Madonna3

Today in Ft. Myers, FL it is 85 degrees with sunny skies and sunset is at 7:44pm. Water temps are a little on the cool side at 74F.


----------



## ctnurse

One of my PTs told me I should try Christianmingle.com to meet a guy! Maybe that's what I'm doing wrong! lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> one of my pts told me i should try christianmingle.com to meet a guy! Maybe that's what i'm doing wrong! Lol.



roflmao. . .


----------



## DIS_MERI

ctnurse said:


> One of my PTs told me I should try Christianmingle.com to meet a guy! Maybe that's what I'm doing wrong! lol.



Rather than paying for them at eHarmony or ChristianMingle you can find duds for free at PlentyOfFish....


----------



## nurse.darcy

DIS_MERI said:


> Rather than paying for them at eHarmony or ChristianMingle you can find *duds* for free at PlentyOfFish....



I originally read this post quickly and thought it said dudes. . .ROFLMAO. . .duds is so fitting. . .lol.


----------



## DIS_MERI

nurse.darcy said:


> I originally read this post quickly and thought it said dudes. . .ROFLMAO. . .duds is so fitting. . .lol.





You can read for free at ChristianMingle but to reply or chat you have to pay 

Between ChristianMingle and PlentyOfFish I had so much success I decided to only "shop" for guys at my very own church (no single guys attend my church, and that's still better than what I was finding online....actually I take that back, a new guy showed up 2 Sundays ago, and neither the other single gal nor I attacked him and scared him off  ).


----------



## Floydian

_<suddenly and inexplicably considers attending church again>_


----------



## MICKEY88

well if all the women are going to start looking for men in church I guess I'm out of luck. I was recently told that I'm not religious, so I guess I can't go to church..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

nurse.darcy said:


> I originally read this post quickly and thought it said dudes. . .ROFLMAO. . .duds is so fitting. . .lol.



I thought it said dudes too the first time I read it.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> well if all the women are going to start looking for men in church I guess I'm out of luck. I was recently told that I'm not religious, so I guess I can't go to church..



Oh you can go. But I think it means you might get hit by lightning in the pew...


----------



## MICKEY88

DIS_MERI said:


> Rather than paying for them at eHarmony or ChristianMingle you can find duds for free at PlentyOfFish....



maybe you should have broadened your search to other states if your state only has duds


----------



## DIS_MERI

MICKEY88 said:


> maybe you should have broadened your search to other states if your state only has duds



I found my first several duds in person, in various states, so I'm afraid duds are to be found everywhere.  And, actually, there might be plenty of non-duds on many dating sites.  I just got tired of wading through the stalkers to try to find one....

Day one....you're beautiful, can we talk??
Day two....I don't have any kids, but I know you have 3 and I think I'd make a great step-dad.  Can I send you some of my really bad poetry?  


I can tell you from the mail that I received that I am apparently the dream girl for every 50 year old bald guy with 4 kids in a 200 mile radius.....at least the *really* needy ones.


----------



## DIS_MERI

MICKEY88 said:


> well if all the women are going to start looking for men in church I guess I'm out of luck. I was recently told that I'm not religious, so I guess I can't go to church..




I doubt all women are looking for guys in church (although...since all the guys at my church had already been found maybe that was the secret I missed out on the first time....), but since the number one thing on my "must have" list is someone with compatible religious views and a willingness to attend church regularly, it really *is* where I should be looking 

And, you can always go to church, you just might not enjoy it as much or get as much out of it


----------



## NJDiva

DIS_MERI said:


> I found my first several duds in person, in various states, so I'm afraid duds are to be found everywhere.  And, actually, there might be plenty of non-duds on many dating sites.  I just got tired of wading through the stalkers to try to find one....
> 
> Day one....you're beautiful, can we talk??
> Day two....I don't have any kids, but I know you have 3 and I think I'd make a great step-dad.  Can I send you some of my really bad poetry?
> 
> 
> I can tell you from the mail that I received that I am apparently the dream girl for every 50 year old bald guy with 4 kids in a 200 mile radius.....at least the *really* needy ones.



OMG are you serious???! I don't even know what I would say to him if that were his responses....
would it be considered bad taste if I laughed hysterically


----------



## MICKEY88

DIS_MERI said:


> I can tell you from the mail that I received that I am apparently the dream girl for every 50 year old bald guy with 4 kids in a 200 mile radius.....at least the *really* needy ones.



oh well in that case, wanna go to the movies with me...

oh wait I'm not bald and don't have 4 kids


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> I originally read this post quickly and thought it said dudes. . .ROFLMAO. . .duds is so fitting. . .lol.


Aren't most dudes duds anyway???


DIS_MERI said:


> You can read for free at ChristianMingle but to reply or chat you have to pay
> 
> Between ChristianMingle and PlentyOfFish I had so much success I decided to only "shop" for guys at my very own church (no single guys attend my church, and that's still better than what I was finding online....actually I take that back, a new guy showed up 2 Sundays ago, and neither the other single gal nor I attacked him and scared him off  ).



So funny!!! 

If worse comes to worse I have another PT that is a nun and she tells me all the time that my son and I can move into the convent!!!!
The only trouble with that is I couldn't follow the rules....
1. No cute boys upstairs.
2. No drinks
3. Lights out at 9pm

I think I'm doomed....the one guy that I do like has a BIG problem with commitment.


----------



## DIS_MERI

NJDiva said:


> OMG are you serious???! I don't even know what I would say to him if that were his responses....
> would it be considered bad taste if I laughed hysterically




I think it was actually that he sent me his really bad poetry on day 1, and before I'd even give him my phone number (let alone said I'd be willing to meet someone from off the interwebs) on about day 2 he said the step-dad thing.  I very politely told him he was at least moderately insane and to please leave me alone 'cause that was a little scary for me.  And, then I also laughed hysterically


----------



## Floydian

ctnurse said:


> I think I'm doomed....the one guy that I do like has a BIG problem with commitment.



Charlie Sheen?


----------



## ctnurse

DIS_MERI said:


> I think it was actually that he sent me his really bad poetry on day 1, and before I'd even give him my phone number (let alone said I'd be willing to meet someone from off the interwebs) on about day 2 he said the step-dad thing.  I very politely told him he was at least moderately insane and to please leave me alone 'cause that was a little scary for me.  And, then I also laughed hysterically


Thats so funny!!! There isn't wrong with  being single (at least that is what I tell myself)




MICKEY88 said:


> oh well in that case, wanna go to the movies with me...
> 
> oh wait I'm not bald and don't have 4 kids


----------



## DIS_MERI

MICKEY88 said:


> oh well in that case, wanna go to the movies with me...
> 
> oh wait I'm not bald and don't have 4 kids




I'm more than 200 miles away, might not be your dream girl   Although if you're willing to travel more than 200 miles to go to the movies you might be needy enough


----------



## ctnurse

Floydian said:


> Charlie Sheen?



I wish it was Charlie at least I could get a little cash out of the deal!


----------



## DIS_MERI

Floydian said:


> Charlie Sheen?


----------



## nikitta28

winner!


----------



## DIS_MERI

ctnurse said:


> Thats so funny!!! There isn't wrong with  being single (at least that is what I tell myself)



It's certainly better than the alternatives I've seen so far, lol

I did actually have a sort of online boyfriend for a while, but that kind of fell apart when I found out about his other girlfriend....which really only served to reinforce my decision to shop for guys at church


----------



## MICKEY88

Speaking of Charlie Sheen, when he heard that Khaddaffi, is guarded by 40 Virgins, he called the PResident, he volunteered to go to Libya and personally take out the bodyguards..


----------



## MICKEY88

wow, with all these negative thoughts about guys, why would you even bother looking,

I'm gonna hafta tell DC, tochange the name to the Not So Social Club..


----------



## MICKEY88

DIS_MERI said:


> I'm more than 200 miles away, might not be your dream girl   Although if you're willing to travel more than 200 miles to go to the movies you might be needy enough



heck I drive 1000 just to go to a theme park


----------



## MICKEY88

DIS_MERI said:


> I'm more than 200 miles away, might not be your dream girl   Although if you're willing to travel more than 200 miles to go to the movies you might be needy enough



who said I was driving 200 miles, I thought you would want to since you can't find any real men locally.


----------



## ctnurse

DIS_MERI said:


> It's certainly better than the alternatives I've seen so far, lol
> 
> I did actually have a sort of online boyfriend for a while, but that kind of fell apart when I found out about his other girlfriend....which really only served to reinforce my decision to shop for guys at church



Did you met him on one of the online dating sites?  Maybe moving in with the sisters I could met a nice boy at their church????


----------



## DIS_MERI

MICKEY88 said:


> wow, with all these negative thoughts about guys, why would you even bother looking,
> 
> I'm gonna hafta tell DC, tochange the name to the Not So Social Club..




We're still social, we just reserve the right to laugh at crazy stalker people 

really, though, it is hard to convey the sense of fun behind all of this.  My kids have asked me several times what I'm laughing so hard about


----------



## MICKEY88

DIS_MERI said:


> We're still social, we just reserve the right to laugh at crazy stalker people
> 
> really, though, it is hard to convey the sense of fun behind all of this.  My kids have asked me several times what I'm laughing so hard about



ummm Ok, keep telling yourself that


----------



## MICKEY88

good night y'all have fun


----------



## DIS_MERI

ctnurse said:


> Did you met him on one of the online dating sites?  Maybe moving in with the sisters I could met a nice boy at their church????



No, I met him playing an online game that had a large chat component.  He was my "secret" boyfriend (I talked about having a boyfriend a lot in group chat but part of the fun was keeping his identity secret), which worked out great for him, since he was also someone else's secret boyfriend....it was pretty silly and juvenile, but it still hurt my fweeling....


----------



## Floydian

DIS_MERI said:


> No, I met him playing an online game that had a large chat component.  He was my "secret" boyfriend



Wow does that bring up some memories. I used to play online games a lot, most of them with my ex-wife. She liked to chat a lot...until 2-3am...not with me...


----------



## DIS_MERI

Floydian said:


> Wow does that bring up some memories. I used to play online games a lot, most of them with my ex-wife. She liked to chat a lot...until 2-3am...not with me...



Ouch!  I'm sure it was all innocent if you asked her, right?


----------



## bluedevilinaz

shaka said:


> You live in Vegas?! I'm not too far away from there!! I'm so sorry about your job situation; the economy there has just been so devastated in the past few years. I hope it gets better for you soon!



Yeah I've been here almost 2 years now. Where do you live at? I'm always looking for new hang out buddy's.   It sucks but it's life ya know? Thanks I hope so too!



nurse.darcy said:


> Vegas costs about as much as Florida (I lived in Vegas for 2 years), but Vegas pays more.  Seriously more.  I lived high on the hog when I was in Vegas. . .here I can barely get my bills paid.  I love it here more than there but really, I was a nurse there and made nearly 2/3 more income than I do here. . .its really rather scary.



It's not too bad cost of living wise. It's a hell of a lot cheaper than California! haha. I was too before I got laid off. Now I'm barely surviving on unemployment. Thats insane!!


----------



## ctnurse

Was just doing some price checking for a trip in August!  I have decided unless free dining is offered DS and I will be staying at POP.  If FD is offered it will be a moderate!  
Has anyone every stayed at POP???


----------



## murmkc

ctnurse said:


> Was just doing some price checking for a trip in August!  I have decided unless free dining is offered DS and I will be staying at POP.  If FD is offered it will be a moderate!
> Has anyone every stayed at POP???



Stayed there in 2005 and had a great time.  If it meant I got an extra trip, I would stay there again any day!


----------



## luvdumbo

ctnurse said:


> Was just doing some price checking for a trip in August!  I have decided unless free dining is offered DS and I will be staying at POP.  If FD is offered it will be a moderate!
> Has anyone every stayed at POP???



I stayed there last September/October. They should be finished with all the new renovations now.  Love the newly renovated rooms now with the curtain between the sink and the rest of the room and the curved shower rod makes for more elbow room in the shower.

In my opinion if you have to go value go POP!

I will be in Disney World in August too!


----------



## Floydian

DIS_MERI said:


> Ouch!  I'm sure it was all innocent if you asked her, right?



lol, yea, of course 

Fortunately I'm over it now and can laugh about it. Besides, nobody's perfect.


----------



## ctnurse

murmkc said:


> Stayed there in 2005 and had a great time.  If it meant I got an extra trip, I would stay there again any day!





luvdumbo said:


> I stayed there last September/October. They should be finished with all the new renovations now.  Love the newly renovated rooms now with the curtain between the sink and the rest of the room and the curved shower rod makes for more elbow room in the shower.
> 
> In my opinion if you have to go value go POP!
> 
> I will be in Disney World in August too!



Thanks! I have stayed in all the Moderates except CBR also stayed at WL and the Swan. I think my son will love it since we have never stayed at a value.


----------



## Floydian

I've stayed at POP 3-4 times. It's got what I'm looking for when I stay onsite, which is a bed, a shower, and NOT a 45 minute drive home at 2am. Plus it's so silly it's fun, and it doesn't share a bus route with other resorts plus has one stop at the resort, so those trips feel shorter. Also, it's not a bad location when driving to the parks. Hmm, I might have to stay there again...


----------



## luvdumbo

ctnurse said:


> Thanks! I have stayed in all the Moderates except CBR also stayed at WL and the Swan. I think my son will love it since we have never stayed at a value.



CBR is my favorite moderate! I have an obsession with palm trees and sandy beaches!


----------



## murmkc

Good news for all the single Disney fan guys out there - Mickey seemed to get me plenty of attention at the bar...  Who'da thought!?






Wear your vintage Mickey T's with pride!


----------



## luvdumbo

murmkc said:


> Good news for all the single Disney fan guys out there - Micky seemed to get me plenty of attention at the bar...  Who'da thought!?



Mickey does have a way with the women! 

I wonder if this concept would work in reverse? If a women wears a mickey shirt would they end up with a gaggle of men?


----------



## murmkc

luvdumbo said:


> Mickey does have a way with the women!
> 
> I wonder if this concept would work in reverse? If a women wears a mickey dhirt would they end up with a gaggle of men?



I would wager that you could pull it off!


----------



## luvdumbo

murmkc said:


> I would wager that you could pull it off!



What's the wager? If interesting enough I could test this hypothesis!


----------



## ludari

ctnurse said:


> Was just doing some price checking for a trip in August!  I have decided unless free dining is offered DS and I will be staying at POP.  If FD is offered it will be a moderate!
> Has anyone every stayed at POP???



I stayed at POP in February and it was okay but they are other resorts with better amenities.  I would recommend that if you do decide to stay at POP you reserve a room either facing the lake or parking lot to reduce the amount of noise from the pool or center court area.


----------



## murmkc

luvdumbo said:


> What's the wager? If interesting enough I could test this hypothesis!



I have a great bet we can make! Since I am so confident it will work - if I am wrong.  I have to take you out for dinner.

- but if I am right, you have to take me out for dinner.

How's that for plotting and scheming? lol


----------



## Kfyr23

DIS_MERI said:


> Sorry I was slacking, although today probably won't be any better....was making caramels for dessert today; one of my girlfriends had a baby last week and it is my turn to take them dinner.  She loves caramels, so I made those last night, and then since it is chilly here today I'm making homemade noodles this morning for chicken and noodles.  Plus I have to do the 3+ hour round trip for my allergy shots and all the regular stuff homeschooling entails, should be a fun day....



Can you send me some Caramels ? I would be your best friend forever and ever.


----------



## Kfyr23

MICKEY88 said:


> well if all the women are going to start looking for men in church I guess I'm out of luck. I was recently told that I'm not religious, so I guess I can't go to church..



I get a weird burning sensation and my ear start ringing everytime I go is that normal?


----------



## MICKEY88

Kfyr23 said:


> I get a weird burning sensation and my ear start ringing everytime I go is that normal?



I have no idea, I've never made it inside, when I approach a church the doors lock and a band of Angels surround the church, and won't let me past


----------



## luvdumbo

MICKEY88 said:


> I have no idea, I've never made it inside, when I approach a church the doors lock and a band of Angels surround the church, and won't let me past



Too many sins will do that to ya!


----------



## ctnurse

I can't wait for 5 o'clock!!!! This has been a long week and my glass is empty!


----------



## MICKEY88

luvdumbo said:


> Mickey does have a way with the women!



I certainly do !!


----------



## MICKEY88

luvdumbo said:


> Too many sins will do that to ya!



ahh, but each and every one was worth it


----------



## ahoff

nikitta28 said:


> winner!



What race is this?



ctnurse said:


> I can't wait for 5 o'clock!!!! This has been a long week and my glass is empty!



5 will be coming soon for me, leaving work early to take care of a few things at home, then heading into Brooklyn for a show.  I will fill my glass on Saturday at a beerfest, and Sunday I will be doing a 4 mile race.  Supposed to be a sunny weekend here!


----------



## Floydian

ahoff said:


> I will fill my glass on Saturday at a beerfest, and Sunday I will be doing a 4 mile race.  Supposed to be a sunny weekend here!



Nice! Beer on Sat and running on Sun! You must have the constitution of a 22 year old!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Happy Friday everyone! Hope everyone has a great weekend! It's 5 o'clock somewhere!!


----------



## ludari

Have a great weekend everyone.  I'm preparing for a diving trip tomorrow morning at Blue Cavern, Catalina but I am not looking forward to the freezing water.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ludari said:


> Have a great weekend everyone.  I'm preparing for a diving trip tomorrow morning at Blue Cavern, Catalina but I am not looking forward to the freezing water.



The Pacific is ALWAYS cold. . .lol. Much warmer here in the Atlantic.  If I wasn't on call tomorrow, I would drive to Cocoa Beach and watch the sun rise. . .

Have a happy Friday all.


----------



## ludari

nurse.darcy said:


> The Pacific is ALWAYS cold. . .lol. Much warmer here in the Atlantic.  If I wasn't on call tomorrow, I would drive to Cocoa Beach and watch the sun rise. . .
> 
> Have a happy Friday all.



This is true, the Atlantic is always cold but with the cooler weather and rain we have been having over the past few days I would suspect the water to be even colder than normal.  I want to dive at the one place in Epcot but that is something I have look into further... maybe for my January trip????


----------



## NJDiva

bluedevilinaz said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Hope everyone has a great weekend! It's 5 o'clock somewhere!!



aahhhh...our favorite bartender....wha'cha serving us today??
if anyone has had the week that I've had, there should be empty bottles lying everywhere


----------



## bluedevilinaz

NJDiva said:


> aahhhh...our favorite bartender....wha'cha serving us today??
> if anyone has had the week that I've had, there should be empty bottles lying everywhere




haha  That's me! Hmm... How does an electric iced tea sound? I'll have a couple empty bottles by the end of the night that's for sure. Hope you're weekend proves to be better than your week!


----------



## NJDiva

bluedevilinaz said:


> haha  That's me! Hmm... How does an electric iced tea sound? I'll have a couple empty bottles by the end of the night that's for sure. Hope you're weekend proves to be better than your week!



well let's see, just today I was in 3 different states in a matter of hours, and had I not made a phone call I would have been in 4. I just got home from the gym and now have to clean the kitchen. tomorrow I have a bridal shower and a scrapbooking event that occur at the same time at opposite ends of the states and I have to bake all afternoon on Sunday for my friend's birthday.
oh, and the electric iced tea sounds awesome!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

NJDiva said:


> well let's see, just today I was in 3 different states in a matter of hours, and had I not made a phone call I would have been in 4. I just got home from the gym and now have to clean the kitchen. tomorrow I have a bridal shower and a scrapbooking event that occur at the same time at opposite ends of the states and I have to bake all afternoon on Sunday for my friend's birthday.
> oh, and the electric iced tea sounds awesome!




Holy crap! That's a lot of driving! You sound like you need a vacation! haha. *pours everyone a round* drink up folks!


----------



## NJDiva

bluedevilinaz said:


> Holy crap! That's a lot of driving! You sound like you need a vacation! haha. *pours everyone a round* drink up folks!



yup! a little over 200 miles just today, thank goodness for car plans! I think the expense check for this week may be part of my spending money for Disney!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

NJDiva said:


> yup! a little over 200 miles just today, thank goodness for car plans! I think the expense check for this week may be part of my spending money for Disney!



Well that's not too bad then, haha no doubt. Nice! That's always a plus!


----------



## shaka

ludari said:


> Have a great weekend everyone.  I'm preparing for a diving trip tomorrow morning at Blue Cavern, Catalina but I am not looking forward to the freezing water.



Wow, that sounds amazing, even with the freezing water! Have fun!


----------



## nurse.darcy

ludari said:


> This is true, the Atlantic is always cold but with the cooler weather and rain we have been having over the past few days I would suspect the water to be even colder than normal.  I want to dive at the one place in Epcot but that is something I have look into further... maybe for my January trip????



Hopefully, January will be a bit warmer this year than last. . .lol.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

So much for enjoying my drunken night..... I'm now stone sober and can't sleep. :/ Too many things going through my mind right now. *sigh* I miss my friend.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> I have no idea, I've never made it inside, when I approach a church the doors lock and a band of Angels surround the church, and won't let me past



Not sure which churches do that. . .lol. The churches I know about are where the dredges of society tend to hang out.  The righteous are usually locked out. . .lol.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Not sure which churches do that. . .lol. The churches I know about are where the dredges of society tend to hang out.  The righteous are usually locked out. . .lol.





hmm perhaps that means I am righteous


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> hmm perhaps that means I am righteous



Oh very funny. . .lol. And what are you doing up early on a Saturday?


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh very funny. . .lol. And what are you doing up early on a Saturday?



so are you implying that I am evil ??

I'm not up early, I'm up late..


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> so are you implying that I am evil ??
> 
> I'm not up early, I'm up late..



Well, you are a Pyrate  (and I didn't use the word "evil", that would be your word).  

And go to bed already then. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

That's better.  I end up going to Philly for a couple days and the new page count to catch up on is more like it.   




DIS_MERI said:


> You can read for free at ChristianMingle but to reply or chat you have to pay
> 
> Between ChristianMingle and PlentyOfFish I had so much success I decided to only "shop" for guys at my very own church (no single guys attend my church, and that's still better than what I was finding online....actually I take that back, a new guy showed up 2 Sundays ago, and neither the other single gal nor I attacked him and scared him off  ).



Hey!   I do believe us guys here may take offense to the idea that no good guys can be found online....



Floydian said:


> _<suddenly and inexplicably considers attending church again>_



   I'm not sure I could bring myself to do it....



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Oh you can go. But I think it means you might get hit by lightning in the pew...



Personally... I think I'd just burst into flames the second I walked thru the door.   

Then again....  I haven't even tried since I finally cut my hair a couple years ago.  



MICKEY88 said:


> wow, with all these negative thoughts about guys, why would you even bother looking,
> 
> I'm gonna hafta tell DC, tochange the name to the Not So Social Club..



  I don't know... we still seem to be pretty social.   Just the guys are stuck in one corner and the girls in the other.



murmkc said:


> Good news for all the single Disney fan guys out there - Mickey seemed to get me plenty of attention at the bar...  Who'da thought!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wear your vintage Mickey T's with pride!



Hmmm...    Sounds like I need to get me another mickey shirt.   My current one that I wear is a long-sleeved Tshirt,   so once it FINALLY decides to start warming up the shirt won't be coming out much....




Oh!   And with all this talk of the quality of guys out there... I figured I'd share this little musical enjoyment for the weekend.

http://youtu.be/4uSw8XcWihs


----------



## DIS_MERI

DCTooTall said:


> Hey!   I do believe us guys here may take offense to the idea that no good guys can be found online....



I didn't say no good guys could be found online, I was speaking of the duds/stalkers on the online dating sites I tried   All the guys here seem very nice, but most live too far away and having just moved last month, I don't *ever* want to move again   And, I figured I could still be social without actively seeking a relationship here (which is why I didn't post a profile in the "seeking" area) 


And, Kyle, I'd send you some caramels but since they are fresh made they wouldn't travel well


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> *1. *That's better.  I end up going to Philly for a couple days and the new page count to catch up on is more like it.
> 
> *2. *Hey!   I do believe us guys here may take offense to the idea that no good guys can be found online....
> 
> *3. *Personally... I think I'd just burst into flames the second I walked thru the door.  Then again....  I haven't even tried since I finally cut my hair a couple years ago.



Dang, DC, I have to pare down your post in order to comment cause ya know, commenting on everything seems futile. . .lol.

*1.*  Yes, I must say the post count has been upped the last couple of days.  I am appreciating the fine work of all those here .

*2.*  Uh, well, I have found 2 really great guys on Match.com in the past. . .just not permanent relationship material, however, to this day they remain VERY good friends. So, I say good guys can be had online if you are willing to weed through the bad stuff.  And besides, there are a number of you I have met here on the DIS that I count among my friends.

*3.*  Did you attend a church that required the cutting of long hair and hiding of all tats?  OMG, I would never have fit into a church like that.  The more non-conformist the better for me.  Many people think of church as a stuffy place where people get dressed up and pretend to be pious.  If my church were like that I would have been thrown out the first day I walked in. Even the music we listen to in church would be unacceptable in mainstream church.  Its modern, funky, rock, rap, hip hop, jazz, etc.  Its just not your typical church. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> *3.*  Did you attend a church that required the cutting of long hair and hiding of all tats?  OMG, I would never have fit into a church like that.  The more non-conformist the better for me.  Many people think of church as a stuffy place where people get dressed up and pretend to be pious.  If my church were like that I would have been thrown out the first day I walked in. Even the music we listen to in church would be unacceptable in mainstream church.  Its modern, funky, rock, rap, hip hop, jazz, etc.  Its just not your typical church. . .



It wasn't so much that they required me to cut my hair...  It was more of the general looks and "ministering too" that I would inevitably receive when I walked in when my hair was still long.

It probably didn't help that I could usually talk them around in circles when they started quoting bible verses or the traditional church "mythology".   (and I hate to use that term,  but can't think of another one that really fits explaining the many stories within the 'canon' in a quick and easy way)


----------



## MICKEY88

In New Holland hanging out with several dozen Beautiful Belly Dancers, for some reason it makes me wish I was at Epcot in morocco


----------



## Kfyr23

DIS_MERI said:


> I didn't say no good guys could be found online, I was speaking of the duds/stalkers on the online dating sites I tried   All the guys here seem very nice, but most live too far away and having just moved last month, I don't *ever* want to move again   And, I figured I could still be social without actively seeking a relationship here (which is why I didn't post a profile in the "seeking" area)
> 
> 
> And, Kyle, I'd send you some caramels but since they are fresh made they wouldn't travel well



Well thank you for the thought. And you would never ever move again ? Not even closer to Disney?


----------



## DIS_MERI

Kfyr23 said:


> Well thank you for the thought. And you would never ever move again ? Not even closer to Disney?



Not until my parents are gone, at least (they are in their 70s, but Granny lived to 94....).  One of the reasons I got out of the Navy 3 years ago was to be closer to them, we go see them almost every week.  Plus, I just bought a place a month ago, lol.


----------



## Kfyr23

DIS_MERI said:


> Not until my parents are gone, at least (they are in their 70s, but Granny lived to 94....).  One of the reasons I got out of the Navy 3 years ago was to be closer to them, we go see them almost every week.  Plus, I just bought a place a month ago, lol.



Yeah I can understand being close to family.


----------



## ludari

FYI - Dismates is back up and running if anyone is interested.  Only two profiles in the database but it just went live today.


----------



## shaka

Oooh good to know! Thank you!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> It wasn't so much that they required me to cut my hair...  It was more of the general looks and "ministering too" that I would inevitably receive when I walked in when my hair was still long.
> 
> It probably didn't help that I could usually talk them around in circles when they started quoting bible verses or the traditional church "mythology".   (and I hate to use that term,  but can't think of another one that really fits explaining the many stories within the 'canon' in a quick and easy way)



Amazingly I totally get the mythology term.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Good morning everybody! I hope you all get to do something relaxing like this  today.
 I am going to the Bayou City Art Festival, which is held in a big park and is great fun during nice weather.


----------



## tlionheart78

Morning (or afternoon) one and all.  Been a long time Internet-wise for me being on here.  I've been rather uber-busy as of late.  And most of my computer time was taken up via iTunes by trying to convert my songs (about 5,000 of them) to a good, yet lower, bit quality so I can have more room on my hard drive.  Took longer than expected, but what can you do...

Right now, I'm wondering where Spring is.  Cold, dreary, and rather disgusting out right now, so looks like another day to stay in.  Hope the day's much better on everyone else's side of the world. 


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Good morning everybody! I hope you all get to do something relaxing like this  today.
> I am going to the Bayou City Art Festival, which is held in a big park and is great fun during nice weather.



I'd give anything for the beach or a nice sunny day to hike in the mountains right now........


----------



## Floydian

Not to rub it in, but I'm staying home today in large part due to it being too hot here. It's supposed to get up to 92 today.

Ok, maybe I'm rubbing it in a little.

Correction: Now it says 94


----------



## DIS_MERI

Floydian said:


> Not to rub it in, but I'm staying home today in large part due to it being too hot here. It's supposed to get up to 92 today.
> 
> Ok, maybe I'm rubbing it in a little.



It's a whopping 42 degrees here right now


----------



## bluedevilinaz

It's 58 in Vegas right now. It's supposed to get to 72. I wish my convertible top worked on my car. It would totally be down today! hope you guys who are still having cold spells keep warm!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Floydian said:


> Not to rub it in, but I'm staying home today in large part due to it being too hot here. It's supposed to get up to 92 today.
> 
> Ok, maybe I'm rubbing it in a little.
> 
> Correction: Now it says 94



Its a beautiful scorcher though.  Not much in the way of humidity.  I am wishing I was at a pool somewhere.


----------



## tlionheart78

bluedevilinaz said:


> It's 58 in Vegas right now. It's supposed to get to 72. I wish my convertible top worked on my car. It would totally be down today! hope you guys who are still having cold spells keep warm!



If it was nice, sunny and bright outside, I'd take advantage of it and head out.  But with it being cold as well as being gray and muggy with a chance of rain... well, sounds like another day inside. Blech.


----------



## nurse.darcy

On another note, I have this phone I want to throw through the window.  Its the HTC Droid Eris.  Its a first generation android platform phone and its running soooooooooo sloooooooowwwwww.  I am not eligible for an upgrade till November and the chick at Verizon tells me all I need to do is delete some unused apps and my saved text messages and I should be good to go. . .well, I have been trying to delete threads of text messages and the phone keeps locking up.  Also, I cannot figure out how to delete apps. . .there is no menu item allowing delete or a mouse for right click. . .lol.


ACK. . .I need major advil relief and a tech. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

tlionheart78 said:


> If it was nice, sunny and bright outside, I'd take advantage of it and head out.  But with it being cold as well as being gray and muggy with a chance of rain... well, sounds like another day inside. Blech.



Hey there, nice to see you online.


----------



## tlionheart78

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey there, nice to see you online.



Been awhile, yeah, but it feels great to relax and be back here for awhile.  Just watching this thread for new posts on occasion and see what's going on... just the usual stuff.  Don't know if I have time to read at the old posts, but we'll see.......

As for the whole Android deal, I wish I could help you as I'm a brainwashed iPhone user.  But I do agree with the whole app deletion deal.  If there's anything else going bad, I'd go back and give them a status update.  SHouldn't hurt.


----------



## nurse.darcy

tlionheart78 said:


> Been awhile, yeah, but it feels great to relax and be back here for awhile.  Just watching this thread for new posts on occasion and see what's going on... just the usual stuff.  Don't know if I have time to read at the old posts, but we'll see.......
> 
> As for the whole Android deal, I wish I could help you as I'm a brainwashed iPhone user.  But I do agree with the whole app deletion deal.  If there's anything else going bad, I'd go back and give them a status update.  SHouldn't hurt.



Its not HORRID, just REALLY, REALLY, REALLY, REALLY. . .ETC, slow.


----------



## tlionheart78

nurse.darcy said:


> Its not HORRID, just REALLY, REALLY, REALLY, REALLY. . .ETC, slow.



Never said it was a horrid problem.    But, I guess that in my view, five minutes to load an app that is 3 MB in size could be horrid.


----------



## nurse.darcy

tlionheart78 said:


> Never said it was a horrid problem.    But, I guess that in my view, five minutes to load an app that is 3 MB in size could be horrid.



Apparently this first generation android phone has 512 whatever. . .the newer phones have a TON more storage space. . .I hate deleting anything. . .this is bugging me as I never had to do this before. . .lol.


----------



## DIS_MERI

nurse.darcy said:


> Apparently this first generation android phone has 512 whatever. . .the newer phones have a TON more storage space. . .I hate deleting anything. . .this is bugging me as I never had to do this before. . .lol.



Perhaps you could get a microSD card and move some apps or something to that?


----------



## MICKEY88

tlionheart78 said:


> Morning (or afternoon) one and all.  Been a long time Internet-wise for me being on here.  I've been rather uber-busy as of late.  And most of my computer time was taken up via iTunes by trying to convert my songs (about 5,000 of them) to a good, yet lower, bit quality so I can have more room on my hard drive.  Took longer than expected, but what can you do...
> 
> ...



It would have been much easier and less time consuming to buy an external hard drive and move your music to that


----------



## tlionheart78

MICKEY88 said:


> It would have been much easier and less time consuming to buy an external hard drive and move your music to that



Yeeeeeaaahhhhhhhh.  That's what I've got and I'm running out of room on it...  Besides, this saves time when I transfer my music to my phone or MP3 player.


----------



## ahoff

DIS_MERI said:


> It's a whopping 42 degrees here right now



That's about what it got to today here. At least it was sunny.  Ran my 4 mile race in 31:59.  Glad there was beer at the end.



nurse.darcy said:


> On another note, I have this phone I want to throw through the window.  Its the HTC Droid Eris.  Its a first generation android platform phone and its running soooooooooo sloooooooowwwwww.



You know, I bought my phone based on how much you (and others in the group) liked it.  But then that was last year, I have the later version.  So far no trouble with it.


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> On another note, I have this phone I want to throw through the window.  Its the HTC Droid Eris.  Its a first generation android platform phone and its running soooooooooo sloooooooowwwwww.  I am not eligible for an upgrade till November and the chick at Verizon tells me all I need to do is delete some unused apps and my saved text messages and I should be good to go. . .well, I have been trying to delete threads of text messages and the phone keeps locking up.  Also, I cannot figure out how to delete apps. . .there is no menu item allowing delete or a mouse for right click. . .lol.
> 
> 
> ACK. . .I need major advil relief and a tech. . .lol.


Sorry about the phone! I have an iphone 4 and LOVE it.


DIS_MERI said:


> It's a whopping 42 degrees here right now


I don't think it was that warm here today,besides it was so windy!


Floydian said:


> Not to rub it in, but I'm staying home today in large part due to it being too hot here. It's supposed to get up to 92 today.
> 
> Ok, maybe I'm rubbing it in a little.
> 
> Correction: Now it says 94



92 or 94....I'll take either


----------



## nurse.darcy

DIS_MERI said:


> Perhaps you could get a microSD card and move some apps or something to that?



Wow, I thought I already replied to this.  No place for a memory card on my phone.  Scary.


----------



## nurse.darcy

There is this guy I have texted with a lot. . .Mickey88. . .that has taken up about 1/7th of my hard drive on my phone. Unfortunately, I can't even delete these posts because there is not enough memory to allow me to.  . .lol.  I have to delete posts one at a time. . .just crazy.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

nurse.darcy said:


> There is this guy I have texted with a lot. . .Mickey88. . .that has taken up about 1/7th of my hard drive on my phone. Unfortunately, I can't even delete these posts because there is not enough memory to allow me to.  . .lol.  I have to delete posts one at a time. . .just crazy.



Holy crap! haha. That's a looooong process. I delete all my text's at least once a month to keep my Droid X from freezing. Also, download advanced task killer. It closes down all of your active programs you don't need.


----------



## nurse.darcy

bluedevilinaz said:


> Holy crap! haha. That's a looooong process. I delete all my text's at least once a month to keep my Droid X from freezing. Also, download advanced task killer. It closes down all of your active programs you don't need.



Okay, you are now my new best friend. . .I need to keep this phone for another few months.  What is this app you speak of. . .lol.


----------



## knewton64

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Good morning everybody! I hope you all get to do something relaxing like this  today.
> I am going to the Bayou City Art Festival, which is held in a big park and is great fun during nice weather.




How was your day??

& can u fax us that nice weather up north a bit?

Gonna get just a weeeeee bit on the nippy side up here in Dallas.



T.T.F.N.


----------



## ludari

nurse.darcy said:


> There is this guy I have texted with a lot. . .Mickey88. . .that has taken up about 1/7th of my hard drive on my phone. Unfortunately, I can't even delete these posts because there is not enough memory to allow me to.  . .lol.  I have to delete posts one at a time. . .just crazy.



Wow!  You are such the social butterfly.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, you are now my new best friend. . .I need to keep this phone for another few months.  What is this app you speak of. . .lol.



If you go to the app market search for advanced task killer. It's free. Also, if you click the menu button, go to settings, applications, and manage applications you can delete apps you don't want/need.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> There is this guy I have texted with a lot. . .Mickey88. . .that has taken up about 1/7th of my hard drive on my phone. Unfortunately, I can't even delete these posts because there is not enough memory to allow me to.  . .lol.  I have to delete posts one at a time. . .just crazy.



darn Pyrates, they are nothing but trouble.


----------



## NJDiva

bluedevilinaz said:


> Holy crap! haha. That's a looooong process. I delete all my text's at least once a month to keep my Droid X from freezing. Also, download advanced task killer. It closes down all of your active programs you don't need.



I have that too! I love my Droid X!!  the task killer is the best, I probably use it 3 times a day.


----------



## DCTooTall

Floydian said:


> Not to rub it in, but I'm staying home today in large part due to it being too hot here. It's supposed to get up to 92 today.
> 
> Ok, maybe I'm rubbing it in a little.
> 
> Correction: Now it says 94



  I was actually in Philly for MOST of my weekend...   and it was friggin COLD!    The fact that it snowed Thursday definately didn't help matters any.


IOW... I hate you.



  (And then I spent today [yesterday?    So hard to tell with this overnight schedule thing]  inside my nice warm apartment playing some Epic Mickey.  Actually wish I was back there now...)


----------



## nurse.darcy

ludari said:


> Wow!  You are such the social butterfly.



Thats what they tell me.  LOL.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> darn Pyrates, they are nothing but trouble.



LOL, you know it.


----------



## tlionheart78

nurse.darcy said:


> There is this guy I have texted with a lot. . .Mickey88. . .that has taken up about 1/7th of my hard drive on my phone. Unfortunately, I can't even delete these posts because there is not enough memory to allow me to.  . .lol.  I have to delete posts one at a time. . .just crazy.



Oh, so it's someone else who gave you phone troubles.   Sounds like this person could give you a new phone after the trouble he's put you through.   I jest, of course.


----------



## MICKEY88

tlionheart78 said:


> Oh, so it's someone else who gave you phone troubles.   Sounds like this person could give you a new phone after the trouble he's put you through.   I jest, of course.



  the way I see it, the people taking up 6/7 of the memory should supply the new phone..

besides I'm a Pyrate, as the saying goes..  " Take everything, give nothing back "


----------



## Wasre

MICKEY88 said:


> besides I'm a Pyrate, as the saying goes..  " Take everything, give nothing back "



It's better to be a Pyrate than Pyrite.  Pretty to look at, but pretty much worthless.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

knewton64 said:


> How was your day??
> 
> & can u fax us that nice weather up north a bit?
> 
> Gonna get just a weeeeee bit on the nippy side up here in Dallas.
> 
> T.T.F.N.



My day was awesome...if you ignore the part with the crazy bus driver who managed to get lost. We were only driving about three miles down one road! 

Your cold front came through here last night. I guess it wasn't too cold though, since it still feels like eighty outside.

Have a great day everyone.  I am working this afternoon so I'm off...


----------



## DIS_MERI

Good afternoon all 

Kids are happily watching the Tangled DVD that the DMC delivered today and I'm happy to announce that my offer on a DVC contract was accepted today   So, my July plans for travel will probably be changing and I'll have to decide when to go instead.  We might even get APs and go a few time


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> Good afternoon all
> 
> Kids are happily watching the Tangled DVD that the DMC delivered today and I'm happy to announce that my offer on a DVC contract was accepted today   So, my July plans for travel will probably be changing and I'll have to decide when to go instead.  We might even get APs and go a few time



Congratulations! I am so excited for you! Which resort are you buying points at? I am still debating buying DVC in my mind. Picking a "home" is one of the hardest parts for me...right now I'm debating btw Boardwalk and Beach Club...


----------



## DIS_MERI

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Congratulations! I am so excited for you! Which resort are you buying points at? I am still debating buying DVC in my mind. Picking a "home" is one of the hardest parts for me...right now I'm debating btw Boardwalk and Beach Club...



Its a tiny (25 point) contract at OKW, so I won't be using my points for extra trips, lol, but it gets my foot in the door.  We are very flexible on when we can travel, so I'm not too worried about where my home resort is.  I figure that as long as they keep up the $100 per year AP discount for a purchase and renewal the contract will basically pay for itself after just 2 trips.  Currently, MFs are less than $10.50 a month, as well


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> Its a tiny (25 point) contract at OKW, so I won't be using my points for extra trips, lol, but it gets my foot in the door.  We are very flexible on when we can travel, so I'm not too worried about where my home resort is.  I figure that as long as they keep up the $100 per year AP discount for a purchase and renewal the contract will basically pay for itself after just 2 trips.  Currently, MFs are less than $10.50 a month, as well



That sounds great! All the posts I've read about OKW make it sound sooo relaxing...


----------



## ahoff

DIS_MERI said:


> Good afternoon all
> I'm happy to announce that my offer on a DVC contract was accepted today   So, my July plans for travel will probably be changing and I'll have to decide when to go instead.  We might even get APs and go a few time



Very nice, congratulations!  The AP will come in handy.  I have BW and love it.  Next trip I am splitting my stay between BLT and AKL, so OKW will be the only DVC resort I have not  stayed at.


----------



## Floydian

Hah! Well yesterday's high temp was 92...today's was 75! Florida is fun!


----------



## nurse.darcy

tlionheart78 said:


> Oh, so it's someone else who gave you phone troubles.   Sounds like this person could give you a new phone after the trouble he's put you through.   I jest, of course.



To be fair, though, I texted to him as much as he to me. . .so I can't really charge him for a new phone. . .in fact, I probably texted more. . .I have a tendency to do that.



MICKEY88 said:


> the way I see it, the people taking up 6/7 of the memory should supply the new phone..
> 
> besides I'm a Pyrate, as the saying goes..  " Take everything, give nothing back "



There is about 200 other people taking up the rest of the memory.  It would be EXTREMELY difficult to collect. . .oh wait, I could just have them all send me a dollar. I could buy my new 4G phone that way. . .lol.



Wasre said:


> It's better to be a Pyrate than Pyrite.  Pretty to look at, but pretty much worthless.



Hello there Kenn, how have you been?



DIS_MERI said:


> Good afternoon all
> 
> Kids are happily watching the Tangled DVD that the DMC delivered today and I'm happy to announce that my offer on a DVC contract was accepted today   So, my July plans for travel will probably be changing and I'll have to decide when to go instead.  We might even get APs and go a few time



An AP pays for itself sooooo fast.  I am on my 3rd WDW ap.  When I was traveling it paid for itself by the end of the second trip (what with ap discounts on rooms and the cost of multi-day park hoppers). Now I get Florida Resident discount on the pass and go whenever the mood strikes. . .

Congrats on your purchase.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Congratulations! I am so excited for you! Which resort are you buying points at? I am still debating buying DVC in my mind. Picking a "home" is one of the hardest parts for me...right now I'm debating btw Boardwalk and Beach Club...



Buy where you can get it cheap.  Use a resaler like The Timeshare Store and start small.  You can build on your contract later and getting rooms is really not all that difficult.  Though some resorts do fill up for special occasions (i.e.; food and wine, flower and garden, Star Wars Weekends and all holidays). You will find that getting your choice resort is never really an issue. . .lol.



ahoff said:


> Very nice, congratulations!  The AP will come in handy.  I have BW and love it.  Next trip I am splitting my stay between BLT and AKL, so OKW will be the only DVC resort I have not  stayed at.



You do know that AKV Jambo House is my ultimate favorite resort.  I love it there. Sooooooo peaceful, tranquil and relaxing.



Floydian said:


> Hah! Well yesterday's high temp was 92...today's was 75! Florida is fun!



Brad, you forgot to mention that its been raining ALL DAY. . .yes folks, not a typical Florida rain, but raining all day.


----------



## nurse.darcy

So I actually have 2 days off starting at 7 a.m. tomorrow morning (I am on call till then). I am going to do a bit of cleaning in the morning, but ya know, I would like to get out of the house.  HOWEVER, the weather is not cooperating.  It is supposed to rain for the next 5 days. . .go figure. . .lol.


----------



## tlionheart78

DIS_MERI said:


> Good afternoon all
> 
> Kids are happily watching the Tangled DVD that the DMC delivered today and I'm happy to announce that my offer on a DVC contract was accepted today   So, my July plans for travel will probably be changing and I'll have to decide when to go instead.  We might even get APs and go a few time



Okay.  Jealous of your kids as I've got a coupon for the Tangled DVD 4-pack, so it's the closest to having the movie tonight. Can't wait for tomorrow! And I'm rather envious of you as I certainly wouldn't mind a DVC contract myself.  Wish I could afford one at this time, though.

Someday...


----------



## DIS_MERI

tlionheart78 said:


> Okay.  Jealous of your kids as I've got a coupon for the Tangled DVD 4-pack, so it's the closest to having the movie tonight. Can't wait for tomorrow! And I'm rather envious of you as I certainly wouldn't mind a DVC contract myself.  Wish I could afford one at this time, though.
> 
> Someday...



I was excited over this one as the kids, lol, since I'd never seen Tangled and XH raved about how great it was.  I'm very excited over the DVC, but I'm not exactly throwing around a huge amount of cash; including closing costs and 2011 maint fees its less than $1800 (I made a full price offer because they were only asking $52 a point which is awesome for a 25 point contract)   Besides the $100 a year AP discount (x4 since there are 4 of us), one of the things that I'm excited about is that I can transfer points in instead of renting them, so I can add dining as I wish.  *If* I can get in to an AKL value studio, for most trips it is cheaper to rent points than it is to get free dining at pop, for my family, but segmenting to add dining the way I'd like with rental points would be a huge headache, so being able to handle it all myself rocks.  That may change a bit in 2 years when I have another disney adult in the family, but by then we should be heading out of the need to do so many character meals, so we can look at other options.  Additionally, I'll be eligible to add on directly through DVC in small quantities, if I ever wanted to make sure I got in on the stuff they took away in the March 21st change.


----------



## Wasre

nurse.darcy said:


> It is supposed to rain for the next 5 days. . .go figure. . .lol.



Rain for 5 days?  When did you move up to my neck of the woods?  Oh wait, we still have 5 months of rain to go... Never mind


----------



## DIS_MERI

Wasre said:


> Rain for 5 days?  When did you move up to my neck of the woods?  Oh wait, we still have 5 months of rain to go... Never mind



When I was stationed in England we had friends who had transferred from the Bremerton WA/Pacific NorthWET area who would joke about the rain/weather in England.  They said sometimes it was like they never moved, except people drive on the opposite side of the road and have a different accent.  We've been lucky here that the rain seems to have slacked off for a few days, so the river is going back down and no longer threatening to enter people's houses...


----------



## ludari

DIS_MERI said:


> Good afternoon all
> 
> Kids are happily watching the Tangled DVD that the DMC delivered today and I'm happy to announce that my offer on a DVC contract was accepted today   So, my July plans for travel will probably be changing and I'll have to decide when to go instead.  We might even get APs and go a few time



Congrats and Welcome Home!  I am a new DVC owner myself at Bay Lake Tower.


----------



## ludari

nurse.darcy said:


> So I actually have 2 days off starting at 7 a.m. tomorrow morning (I am on call till then). I am going to do a bit of cleaning in the morning, but ya know, I would like to get out of the house.  HOWEVER, the weather is not cooperating.  It is supposed to rain for the next 5 days. . .go figure. . .lol.



I hate when the weather doesn't cooperate with days off from work, nevertheless I'm sure you'll make the best of it.


----------



## DIS_MERI

nurse.darcy said:


> An AP pays for itself sooooo fast.  I am on my 3rd WDW ap.  When I was traveling it paid for itself by the end of the second trip (what with ap discounts on rooms and the cost of multi-day park hoppers). Now I get Florida Resident discount on the pass and go whenever the mood strikes. . .
> 
> Congrats on your purchase.



TY   I'm excited about all the possibilities, but I may have to get a 2nd job (or a real one, lol) to pay for all the trips I want to take   I'm going to a big homeschool convention on Friday and am supposed to be buying all my books for next year....I find myself thinking that maybe we don't need a few of the things on my list, especially the expensive ones   (if I wait a year on this, that's 3 more days at Disney....)




nurse.darcy said:


> Buy where you can get it cheap.  Use a resaler like The Timeshare Store and start small.  You can build on your contract later and getting rooms is really not all that difficult.  Though some resorts do fill up for special occasions (i.e.; food and wine, flower and garden, Star Wars Weekends and all holidays). You will find that getting your choice resort is never really an issue. . .lol.



This is what I did.  I'd stay at OKW if I needed to, but AKL is my main target (I have 3 animal loving kids) with BC (Stormalong Bay anyone) or several other resorts on the list ahead of OKW.  But, for $52 a point for such a small contract, I was thrilled.  I'm more concerned with being *at* Disney than with where we will stay


----------



## DCTooTall

So I came into work tonight,  and discover that starting tomorrow i'm going to be moving back to my daytime 2nd shift. 

Seems that because of several different problems we've run into lately,   the project I'm working on overnight is on hold,   and they need the extra manpower during the day to work on troubleshooting and cleaning up the fallout of another big issue.

Hurray!      24hrs to flip my schedule by 12 hours.   This is gonna be fun.  



DIS_MERI said:


> TY   I'm excited about all the possibilities, but I may have to get a 2nd job (or a real one, lol) to pay for all the trips I want to take   I'm going to a big homeschool convention on Friday and am supposed to be buying all my books for next year....I find myself thinking that maybe we don't need a few of the things on my list, especially the expensive ones   (if I wait a year on this, that's 3 more days at Disney....)



 Hmmmm.....   As an ex-homeschooled kid myself,      I say skip the books,  and go to Disney.    You can use the World Showcase as your World History and Geography classes.....   Futureworld as your Sciences classroom  (Not as good as it was 20 years ago since a lot of the actual science of futureworld has been replaced by Soarin and Nemo....  but it's still  got some good gems).

Um....   Animal Kingdom for your Enviromental studies classroom....

Magic Kingdom can be used for American History (Frontierland / Liberty Square).....

And I'm sure we can fudge MGM to be a general Cultural classroom....   Ooo.... and Film History (Great Movie Ride)!

  Wonder if this means you could write off the Disney trip as an educational expense?



DIS_MERI said:


> This is what I did.  I'd stay at OKW if I needed to, but AKL is my main target (I have 3 animal loving kids) with BC (Stormalong Bay anyone) or several other resorts on the list ahead of OKW.  But, for $52 a point for such a small contract, I was thrilled.  I'm more concerned with being *at* Disney than with where we will stay



There is a part of me that would love to buy into DVC....   but somehow I can't quite find myself able to justify the cost.


Either way....  It'd have to wait until after i'm done paying off my Wyndham purchase.


----------



## Wasre

DIS_MERI said:


> When I was stationed in England we had friends who had transferred from the Bremerton WA/Pacific NorthWET area who would joke about the rain/weather in England.  They said sometimes it was like they never moved, except people drive on the opposite side of the road and have a different accent.  We've been lucky here that the rain seems to have slacked off for a few days, so the river is going back down and no longer threatening to enter people's houses...



I love England...I wanna go back there someday.   One of my favorite pictures I took is from there.  This was taken on my first night there....


----------



## nurse.darcy

Wasre said:


> Rain for 5 days?  When did you move up to my neck of the woods?  Oh wait, we still have 5 months of rain to go... Never mind



Kenn, its funny. When I lived in Seattle, people used to ask me how I could stand living where it rained so much. I remember that on rare occasions I needed an umbrella.  It didn't downpour like it does in California - at least not very often, just light rain.  I just wore a jacket with a hood most days.



ludari said:


> I hate when the weather doesn't cooperate with days off from work, nevertheless I'm sure you'll make the best of it.



You know it, though Brad (Floydian) just texted me and said he is going to rope drop. Might have to consider that. Gotta do a bit of cleaning first but its tempting.


----------



## DIS_MERI

DCTooTall said:


> So I came into work tonight,  and discover that starting tomorrow i'm going to be moving back to my daytime 2nd shift.
> 
> Seems that because of several different problems we've run into lately,   the project I'm working on overnight is on hold,   and they need the extra manpower during the day to work on troubleshooting and cleaning up the fallout of another big issue.
> 
> Hurray!      24hrs to flip my schedule by 12 hours.   This is gonna be fun.



This is the kind of stupid stuff the Navy used to do to me, so now I have intractable insomnia.  Good luck on getting switched around! 




DCTooTall said:


> Hmmmm.....   As an ex-homeschooled kid myself,      I say skip the books,  and go to Disney.    You can use the World Showcase as your World History and Geography classes.....   Futureworld as your Sciences classroom  (Not as good as it was 20 years ago since a lot of the actual science of futureworld has been replaced by Soarin and Nemo....  but it's still  got some good gems).
> 
> Um....   Animal Kingdom for your Enviromental studies classroom....
> 
> Magic Kingdom can be used for American History (Frontierland / Liberty Square).....
> 
> And I'm sure we can fudge MGM to be a general Cultural classroom....   Ooo.... and Film History (Great Movie Ride)!
> 
> Wonder if this means you could write off the Disney trip as an educational expense?
> 
> 
> 
> There is a part of me that would love to buy into DVC....   but somehow I can't quite find myself able to justify the cost.
> 
> 
> Either way....  It'd have to wait until after i'm done paying off my Wyndham purchase.



Hmmm, I'm seeing what you mean about the evil thing....I do *not* need help justifying spending time/money at Disney!  I do plenty of that on my own.  Although, cutting back on homeschool spending is probably not a bad thing....next year for 4th and 6th grades my kiddos will be doing all the regular stuff, plus logic (new), Latin (have done for 2 years), Greek (have done for a year) and Spanish (new)....oh, and 2 English programs and 2 math programs each.  And we're still done by noon most days!  Although my 4yo is starting K in the fall and it looks like I'll have to teach her how to read, so that might be what I'll do with my afternoons....



Wasre said:


> I love England...I wanna go back there someday.   One of my favorite pictures I took is from there.  This was taken on my first night there....



Beautiful!  I love England as well, can't wait to go back next month 




nurse.darcy said:


> Kenn, its funny. When I lived in Seattle, people used to ask me how I could stand living where it rained so much. I remember that on rare occasions I needed an umbrella.  It didn't downpour like it does in California - at least not very often, just light rain.  I just wore a jacket with a hood most days.
> 
> 
> 
> You know it, though Brad (Floydian) just texted me and said he is going to rope drop. Might have to consider that. Gotta do a bit of cleaning first but its tempting.



Hope you had a fun day


----------



## Madonna3

So... went out to Disney on Saturday. We hit Typhoon Lagoon first followed by Magic Kingdom. There were people, but it was tolerable. Not too crowded, but you definitely knew you weren't alone. The plan was to hit Epcot, but I changed the plans at the last minute and decided Space Mountain was calling my name.

I got a sunburn on my ****s. It's very unpleasant.

How come you fellow Floridians all text and email and I get left out?


----------



## MICKEY88

Madonna3 said:


> So... went out to Disney on Saturday. We hit Typhoon Lagoon first followed by Magic Kingdom. There were people, but it was tolerable. Not too crowded, but you definitely knew you weren't alone. The plan was to hit Epcot, but I changed the plans at the last minute and decided Space Mountain was calling my name.
> 
> I got a sunburn on my ****s. It's very unpleasant.
> 
> How come you fellow Floridians all text and email and I get left out?



it's a super secret club..if you ask to be included or mention it in any way,  you are automatically ineligible


----------



## Madonna3

I didn't *ask* to be included, I just asked why I *wasn't* included


----------



## nurse.darcy

Madonna3 said:


> So... went out to Disney on Saturday. We hit Typhoon Lagoon first followed by Magic Kingdom. There were people, but it was tolerable. Not too crowded, but you definitely knew you weren't alone. The plan was to hit Epcot, but I changed the plans at the last minute and decided Space Mountain was calling my name.
> 
> I got a sunburn on my ****s. It's very unpleasant.
> 
> How come you fellow Floridians all text and email and I get left out?



Um, I don't remember getting a text or email saying you were in town.  That usually helps if we know ahead of time.  I worked all weekend.  I was off today and so was Brad. . .so off we went. . .kinda a normal kind of Tuesday.


----------



## MICKEY88

Madonna3 said:


> I didn't *ask* to be included, I just asked why I *wasn't* included



see previous post  LOL


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> it's a super secret club..if you ask to be included or mention it in any way,  you are automatically ineligible



Oh hush Mr. PA Pyrate.  Everyone is eligible, we just need to know that you are in town. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Madonna3 said:


> I didn't *ask* to be included, I just asked why I *wasn't* included



You shouldn't listen to those from PA who are wannabe Floridians.  Just let us locals to the Orlando area know you are here. . .then we can plan.


----------



## Madonna3

I can be in town at any time lol! However, this was kind of spur of the moment. I sent out a txt message to a few friends Friday night and Saturday morning we made the 2 hr drive. That drive home really sucks!! My friend and I were both fading once we got south of Tampa. We made it to TL at opening and we closed MK at midnight. WOW! It was a blast. I'd do it again 10x over. 

Oh, that's right, he's a wannabe Floridian so he doesn't count


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> You shouldn't listen to those from PA who are wannabe Floridians.  Just let us locals to the Orlando area know you are here. . .then we can plan.



LOl, I 'm a  Floridian, I'm just in PA on a job assignment..


----------



## Madonna3

I'll try and give you guys more notice when I am planning on being in the area, but if anyone is heading out for the day, just let me know and I can see what my patient schedule looks like. I'm only 2 hrs away!

I might head back out this weekend. My sunburn is so bad that I'm peeling, which usually doesn't happen. Well, now I have to go get my tan back and I still wanna see the Flower and Garden festival.

It amazes me that even with annual passes, I still managed to spend $100 for the day.


----------



## MICKEY88

Madonna3 said:


> I can be in town at any time lol! However, this was kind of spur of the moment. I sent out a txt message to a few friends Friday night and Saturday morning we made the 2 hr drive. That drive home really sucks!! My friend and I were both fading once we got south of Tampa. We made it to TL at opening and we closed MK at midnight. WOW! It was a blast. I'd do it again 10x over.
> 
> Oh, that's right, he's a wannabe Floridian so he doesn't count



LOL, so you sent out a text to a few friends..anyone on here..???

yet you ask why no one texted you..???


----------



## MICKEY88

task about multi tasking..

I'm dising with a few princesses


facebooking with a model.


and emailing with a bellydancer..
I love my life


----------



## Madonna3

No, don't have anyone's number. Nor did I offer mine, nor was it asked of me. I didn't really know what the proper etiquette was for that.

Why are you so mean? :cry:

I'm kidding. I'm not that sensitive. I didn't know we had a texting club so I never thought of it. I guess if people would like me to let them know when I am in town, perhaps they could PM me their number?  Perhaps even if they just want to be friendly and send me their number I'd be happy to make new friends


----------



## Madonna3

MICKEY88 said:


> task about multi tasking..
> 
> I'm dising with a few princesses
> 
> 
> facebooking with a model.
> 
> 
> and emailing with a bellydancer..
> I love my life



Aww, you think I'm a princess?


----------



## MICKEY88

Madonna3 said:


> No, don't have anyone's number. Nor did I offer mine, nor was it asked of me. I didn't really know what the proper etiquette was for that.
> 
> Why are you so mean? :cry:
> 
> I'm kidding. I'm not that sensitive. I didn't know we had a texting club so I never thought of it. I guess if people would like me to let them know when I am in town, perhaps they could PM me their number?  Perhaps even if they just want to be friendly and send me their number I'd be happy to make new friends



Darcy is the only one that has my number, and that's a long story..LOL


----------



## Dizmom0923

Just stopping in to say hi to everyone!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Multi-quoting is so much fun. . .I can reply to everyone in one post. . .woo hoo. . .



Madonna3 said:


> I can be in town at any time lol! However, this was kind of spur of the moment. I sent out a txt message to a few friends Friday night and Saturday morning we made the 2 hr drive. That drive home really sucks!! My friend and I were both fading once we got south of Tampa. We made it to TL at opening and we closed MK at midnight. WOW! It was a blast. I'd do it again 10x over.
> 
> Oh, that's right, he's a wannabe Floridian so he doesn't count



Okay, so I will PM you my number. Here is what I mean by notice.  I got a text from Brad around 6:30 in the morning.  He mentioned making rope drop at MK, we went.  That simple.  I don't need days, a couple hours is good.  If I am not working or otherwise involved in some sort of activity, I am so there.



MICKEY88 said:


> LOl, I 'm a  Floridian, I'm just in PA on a job assignment..



Hmmmmmmm, I don't know. . .a true Floridian (as I have been told) would not have ventured outside during those freezing cold days in December.



Madonna3 said:


> I'll try and give you guys more notice when I am planning on being in the area, but if anyone is heading out for the day, just let me know and I can see what my patient schedule looks like. I'm only 2 hrs away!
> 
> I might head back out this weekend. My sunburn is so bad that I'm peeling, which usually doesn't happen. Well, now I have to go get my tan back and I still wanna see the Flower and Garden festival.
> 
> It amazes me that even with annual passes, I still managed to spend $100 for the day.



Seriously, the night before, the morning of, doesn't need to be a whole lot of notice.



MICKEY88 said:


> LOL, so you sent out a text to a few friends..anyone on here..???
> 
> yet you ask why no one texted you..???



You provoked her.  I can see the meaning right there in your posts. . .lol.



MICKEY88 said:


> task about multi tasking..
> 
> I'm dising with a few princesses
> 
> 
> facebooking with a model.
> 
> 
> and emailing with a bellydancer..
> I love my life



You would love it more if you actually lived here in Florida



Madonna3 said:


> No, don't have anyone's number. Nor did I offer mine, nor was it asked of me. I didn't really know what the proper etiquette was for that.
> 
> Why are you so mean? :cry:
> 
> I'm kidding. I'm not that sensitive. I didn't know we had a texting club so I never thought of it. I guess if people would like me to let them know when I am in town, perhaps they could PM me their number?  Perhaps even if they just want to be friendly and send me their number I'd be happy to make new friends



Here is the proper etiquette is. . . (sent via PM here on the DIS) Hey, Darcy (or anyone else for that matter), I am going to be at (insert park name here) tomorrow. Do you have time to meet up? I can send my number if you have the time or care to meet.




MICKEY88 said:


> Darcy is the only one that has my number, and that's a long story..LOL



Gee, I feel so "special" now. . .



Dizmom0923 said:


> Just stopping in to say hi to everyone!!!



Hey there Danielle.  How is life treating you these days?


----------



## nurse.darcy

On a side note. . .I start my Iron infusions today.  One a week for 5 weeks. Today's appointment should last about 4 hours or so.  They have to make sure I don't have a reaction. . .hopefully I will start to feel less tired all the time.


----------



## Floydian

Dizmom0923 said:


> Just stopping in to say hi to everyone!!!



Hiya Danielle!


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> On a side note. . .I start my Iron infusions today.  One a week for 5 weeks. Today's appointment should last about 4 hours or so.  They have to make sure I don't have a reaction. . .hopefully I will start to feel less tired all the time.



Good luck with that!


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> Good luck with that!



Thanks.  Not really looking forward to it.  Used to get them but haven't had one in at least three years.


----------



## ctnurse

On a totally different subject my baby turns 7 today!!! One of these years we will get there on his birthday! We did celebrate his 5 &1/2 birthday at WDW. Totally his idea! The CMs at Le Cellier put candles in his Smores.


----------



## ahoff

Madonna3 said:


> No, don't have anyone's number. Nor did I offer mine, nor was it asked of me. I didn't really know what the proper etiquette was for that.



If I remember, Darcy had set up phone lists for the meets in May.  She is quite the organizer!




nurse.darcy said:


> On a side note. . .I start my Iron infusions today.  One a week for 5 weeks. Today's appointment should last about 4 hours or so.  They have to make sure I don't have a reaction. . .hopefully I will start to feel less tired all the time.




Good luck!  Having more energy is a good thing.


Tomorrow my friend's son is heading to WDW for their senior class trip.  Not sure where they are staying, but they have the park and selected rides to themselves for three hours, a different park each night.  Not a bad deal to be a chaperone for that trip.


----------



## MICKEY88

Madonna3 said:


> Aww, you think I'm a princess?



yep


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> 1.
> Hmmmmmmm, I don't know. . .a true Floridian (as I have been told) would not have ventured outside during those freezing cold days in December.
> 
> 2.You would love it more if you actually lived here in Florida
> ?



1. Actually a true Floridian would either be a native American, or a gator,lizard or snake..

the rest are alien species, including you..LOL

NAtive Americans, braved all weather,

the reptiles avoid the cold..


2.   only if I could bring my Pyrate Wenches, Gypsies, bellydancers and models with me..


----------



## DIS_MERI

Snowing here 

Whatever happened to spring???


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> Snowing here
> 
> Whatever happened to spring???



It's cold here, too. Only 57 right now.  That may not sound bad to you, but it's considered frostbite weather down here.


----------



## ahoff

I wish it was that warm here right now.  At least it is sunny


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> If I remember, Darcy had set up phone lists for the meets in May.  She is quite the organizer.
> 
> 
> Good luck!  Having more energy is a good thing.
> 
> 
> Tomorrow my friend's son is heading to WDW for their senior class trip.  Not sure where they are staying, but they have the park and selected rides to themselves for three hours, a different park each night.  Not a bad deal to be a chaperone for that trip.



Yeppers, I did set up the phone lists for 2 of the meets and tried to organize some stuff.  I really haven't taken charge for this years trip because I live here now and just really can't wrap my head around organizing a meet, besides, at the current rate of folks I know coming out in May, I might have something planned every day I have available to me.

And Augie, yeah, great to be a chaperone on that trip.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> 1. Actually a true Floridian would either be a native American, or a gator,lizard or snake..
> 
> the rest are alien species, including you..LOL
> 
> NAtive Americans, braved all weather,
> 
> the reptiles avoid the cold..
> 
> 
> 2.   only if I could bring my Pyrate Wenches, Gypsies, bellydancers and models with me..



1.  Yeah, yeah, and I was actually told that you become a Floridian as soon as you pay the ginormous fee to register your car in the state of Florida.

2. You can bring your Pyrate Wenches, Gypsies, Bellydancers and Models if you want, but they gotta be willing to move. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

DIS_MERI said:


> This is the kind of stupid stuff the Navy used to do to me, so now I have intractable insomnia.  Good luck on getting switched around!



I've had insomnia that comes and goes for years.  I can't really blame my job for that though.

I seem to have managed the schedule flip though without any problems....  at least,  sleep wise.   Now to just get used to daylight again and the fact I can't goof off at work quite the same way you can at night.



nurse.darcy said:


> You shouldn't listen to those from PA who are wannabe Floridians.  Just let us locals to the Orlando area know you are here. . .then we can plan.



   But what's wrong with being in PA and wanting to move to Florida??   If you had to put up with this cold,  you'd be eager to move to where it's warm,  and closer to Disney too.



MICKEY88 said:


> LOl, I 'm a  Floridian, I'm just in PA on a job assignment..



   I like the way you think. 



MICKEY88 said:


> Darcy is the only one that has my number, and that's a long story..LOL



And as evident by the text msg count...  she uses it constantly.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> And as evident by the text msg count...  she uses it constantly.



I'm not certain it's entirely all her fault. it seems that her phone likes my phone.. ,when I was in Orlando back in December ,  it would dial my phone while we were talking on the phone..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I'm not certain it's entirely all her fault. it seems that her phone likes my phone.. ,when I was in Orlando back in December ,  it would dial my phone while we were talking on the phone..



Um....    It's a case of true phone love.....


(And i'll just say that there is also a comment in there about the possible expression of the phone love giving something a whole knew meaning....)


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Um....    It's a case of true phone love.....
> 
> 
> (And i'll just say that there is also a comment in there about the possible expression of the phone love giving something a whole knew meaning....)



well ya know, I do have an IPhone, with a skull case.so I can see why her phone was attracted to mine


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> well ya know, I do have an IPhone, with a skull case.so I can see why her phone was attracted to mine



Cute, and mine has a pink princess case. . .lol.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Cute, and mine has a pink princess case. . .lol.



Hey Darcy...just popping in to say hi, I don't post on the adult threads too much anymore but saw you were posting.  Even though I see you on facebook all the time thought I would give you a shout out here .


----------



## sand2270

MICKEY88 said:


> Darcy is the only one that has my number, and that's a long story..LOL



Darcy always ends up with everyone's numbers


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> Hey Darcy...just popping in to say hi, I don't post on the adult threads too much anymore but saw you were posting.  Even though I see you on facebook all the time thought I would give you a shout out here .



Hey sweetie. . .nice to see you.  Yes we do see each other on Facebook but I rarely post there. . .lol. Mostly just respond to other posts. . .


And yes, I do always end up with all the phone numbers. This even AFTER I warn everyone to beware of drunk dials and drunk texts.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> And yes, I do always end up with all the phone numbers. This even AFTER I warn everyone to beware of drunk dials and drunk texts.




Wait....  I never got such a warning...


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Wait....  I never got such a warning...



neither did I


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> neither did I



Sounds like you guys had a case of y chromosome selective hearing...


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sounds like you guys had a case of y chromosome selective hearing...




nope,, I'd have remembered such a warning


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey sweetie. . .nice to see you.  Yes we do see each other on Facebook but I rarely post there. . .lol. Mostly just respond to other posts. . .
> 
> 
> And yes, I do always end up with all the phone numbers. This even AFTER I warn everyone to beware of drunk dials and drunk texts.



I don't think anyone takes you seriously...until the 2am call from England happens.


----------



## ludari

Darcy - How was your treatment today?  I hope everything is going well for you.


----------



## CoasterAddict

sand2270 said:


> I don't think anyone takes you seriously...until the 2am call from England happens.



Well, 2am from England would be an almost-reasonable time anywhere in the states.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ludari said:


> Darcy - How was your treatment today?  I hope everything is going well for you.



First treatment was fine. . .no major issues but I was there for 5 hours. The biggest thing that took time is they gave me benadryl IV so at least I got to sleep during the treatment. . .lol.



CoasterAddict said:


> Well, 2am from England would be an almost-reasonable time anywhere in the states.



Uh, no, the calls come into us here in the states at 2 a.m. stateside. He just figured turn about was fair play. . .lol. If I was willing to drunk dial at ungodly English hours, they could do the same.   They were fun calls though.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Man insomnia sucks. :/


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sounds like you guys had a case of y chromosome selective hearing...



Nope.  Drunk dial warnings are not subject to y chromosome selective hearing.   If it was a bill,  chore,  plan to hang out with parentals/family/friends,  a "special event",  or shopping.....      then maybe.     But something that involves a girl being drunk and texting/calling?      that falls within the range of always being heard.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Nope.  Drunk dial warnings are not subject to y chromosome selective hearing.   If it was a bill,  chore,  plan to hang out with parentals/family/friends,  a "special event",  or shopping.....      then maybe.     But something that involves a girl being drunk and texting/calling?      that falls within the range of always being heard.



Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Uh, no, the calls come into us here in the states at 2 a.m. stateside. He just figured turn about was fair play. . .lol. If I was willing to drunk dial at ungodly English hours, they could do the same.   They were fun calls though.



Thanks for clarifying that was what I meant


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Thanks for clearing that up for me.



My pleasure...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Ugh, sitting around doing nothing at work at the moment and now boss wants to send me to a 3 hr training class that starts at 4 p.m. I soooooooooooo do not want to be here till after 7.  I came in at 5:30. Now I want to whine, and I was in a good mood all day.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

nurse.darcy said:


> Ugh, sitting around doing nothing at work at the moment and now boss wants to send me to a 3 hr training class that starts at 4 p.m. I soooooooooooo do not want to be here till after 7.  I came in at 5:30. Now I want to whine, and I was in a good mood all day.



That sucks Darcy.  Sorry to hear that.


----------



## NJDiva

nurse.darcy said:


> Ugh, sitting around doing nothing at work at the moment and now boss wants to send me to a 3 hr training class that starts at 4 p.m. I soooooooooooo do not want to be here till after 7.  I came in at 5:30. Now I want to whine, and I was in a good mood all day.



I'm with you on wanting to whine! I had someone "ask me for help" on a project and then left as I sat at my desk struggling to complete HIS project. and of course it didn't help that his boss came into my office looking for the completed document!! Seriously April is not getting here fast enough (ok so I know it will be here tomorrow but still.....) I seriously need a Dole Whip or anything stronger...actually I think I would rather have the sugar than the alcohol right now. so don't want to be here until 7 but guess what!!! I will be!

ok rant over....continue...


----------



## Madonna3

Cancled cable, internet, and phone. Using the Wi-Fi from my complex clubhouse. Ready to slit wrists.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Madonna3 said:


> Cancled cable, internet, and phone. Using the Wi-Fi from my complex clubhouse. Ready to slit wrists.



Why did you cancel cable, internet and phone?


----------



## Madonna3

Because the bill kept getting higher and higher. When I canceled, the service was running about $230 w/ tax. That's just too much money. I'm never freaking home anyway. So, I canceled the cable and just watch basic that I can get for free, the internet isn't needed either since I can link into the free wi-fi here, and no one ever calls me at home anyway.

I'm trying to adjust, but I don't get comedy central or cartoon network on the free stuff and that's hurting me. So, we're living off of netflix, redbox, and hulu.


----------



## OKWisthebest

I totally understand rearranging expenses.  One thing I will NEVER do without is my Disney AP.  Luckily when I got mine some time ago, it was good for 15 months and that does not run out until June.  But come June, I will be renewing!  GOING this weekend with my daughter to the Epcot Flower show.  Woooo hoooo.  I can see clearly now the rain has gone!


----------



## Madonna3

Have fun this weekend. I was thinking about heading out there myself, but Marco Island/Naples is calling me. I think I just need a change of scenery.

I was out at MK last weekend and I'm still dealing with the sunburn. So, I might head out there next week. I can't wait to see the displays this year.


----------



## ludari

I'm heading to DL tomorrow morning myself.  I love my three day weekends.  Have a great one my fellow Disney Fans.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ludari said:


> I'm heading to DL tomorrow morning myself.  I love my three day weekends.  Have a great one my fellow Disney Fans.



Have fun and take pictures.  I miss DL.


----------



## D23Ry

i need a Disneyland Trip....any single ladies want to go  

Seems like everyone here is closer to DW.

anyways, anyone doing anything exciting this weekend?


----------



## ahoff

Madonna3 said:


> Cancled cable, internet, and phone. Using the Wi-Fi from my complex clubhouse. Ready to slit wrists.



Welcome to the club!  I got rid of my phone and cable service some time ago, still have the internet though.  But between work and internet on my phone, do not really need that either.  And more money for other things


----------



## CoasterAddict

ahoff said:


> Welcome to the club!  I got rid of my phone and cable service some time ago, still have the internet though.  But between work and internet on my phone, do not really need that either.  And more money for other things



Same here. I get WIFI from the condo assoc. More money for Dole Whips.


----------



## Madonna3

Yeah, my wi-fi is coming from the condo assoctiation here as well.


----------



## meekoniko

So bored at work! Thank god it's Friday!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

CoasterAddict said:


> Same here. I get WIFI from the condo assoc. More money for Dole Whips.



My landlord provides free basic cable and internet. . .what a steal. . .lol.


----------



## ctnurse

meekoniko said:


> so bored at work! Thank god it's friday!!



tgif!


----------



## Madonna3

the condos here are wired to be cable ready. I hooked directly into the wall and I can get almost all the basic channel. The weird thing is that the HD in the living room picks up limited channels, but the TV's in the bedroom pick up almost the entire basic line up. I can't figure it out. The only thing I can think of is the HD in the living room can only pick up digital signals and the two TV's in the bedroom are old CRT TV's that can pick up analog and digital. I don't really know. Seems like a good theory.


----------



## ludari

nurse.darcy said:


> Have fun and take pictures.  I miss DL.



I had a great time and arrived when DL opened and for most of the morning the park was practically empty. No lines for most of the rides until around 1:00 PM when the people started to arrive.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ludari said:


> I had a great time and arrived when DL opened and for most of the morning the park was practically empty. No lines for most of the rides until around 1:00 PM when the people started to arrive.



A couple years ago, my son and I went for my birthday on a Saturday.  Yes, I did say Saturday.  We practically walked on everything until around 3 pm.  That is when the crowd picked up. It was probably one of the most fun days I have had at DL in forever.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Ugh. . .on call today.  But at least I am not on call on Sunday.  I have an 8 am case this morning and then hopefully nothing the rest of the day.  Just need to stay close to home.  Its supposed to be a beautiful day.  Maybe I will head to US/IOA to take advantage of my pass.  I could do Disney but ya know. . .need to get my money's worth out of the other one. . .lol..


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Oh the decisions you have to make Darcy. lol. Wish I lived within driving distance to one of the parks. DL is 4 hours away which is definitely too far for a day trip. haha. I'm thinking about letting my AP expire if I don't have a job by May because I definitely won't be able to afford to go again this year if I don't get a decent paying job.


----------



## Floydian

WooHoo! I slept in until 7am!! Sadly, the beautiful cloudy rainy weather has passed, and we're stuck with more of this 82 and sunny stuff.  Plus sources say that WDW won't be as crowded today as it would have been the rest of the week if it was sunny. It's way more fun having moderate crowds on rainy days when it was supposed to be packed, than having moderate crowds on sunny days when it was expected. 

Maybe I'll try SeaWorld or Universal instead. Sometimes it's a pain having too many choices.


----------



## nurse.darcy

bluedevilinaz said:


> Oh the decisions you have to make Darcy. lol. Wish I lived within driving distance to one of the parks. DL is 4 hours away which is definitely too far for a day trip. haha. I'm thinking about letting my AP expire if I don't have a job by May because I definitely won't be able to afford to go again this year if I don't get a decent paying job.



I know, rough life. Hopefully, you will get a decent paying job soon.  Nevada has been rough on a few of my friends. . .



Floydian said:


> WooHoo! I slept in until 7am!! Sadly, the beautiful cloudy rainy weather has passed, and we're stuck with more of this 82 and sunny stuff.  Plus sources say that WDW won't be as crowded today as it would have been the rest of the week if it was sunny. It's way more fun having moderate crowds on rainy days when it was supposed to be packed, than having moderate crowds on sunny days when it was expected.
> 
> Maybe I'll try SeaWorld or Universal instead. Sometimes it's a pain having too many choices.



Unfortunately, I have another case today at noon.  Might not get out today.


----------



## Madonna3

I love going to Disney on the cloudy, rainy days. It chases everyone away.

Today is gorgeous here.

I think I've decided on going in the middle of May for my semi-annual trip. I was going to go for the Star Wars weekends, but I went last time and I was turned off by the crowds. I also want to see the Flower and Garden festival so I would need to go before that ends.

I can always take a day trip to DHS to see the new Star Tours some other time.


----------



## Wonders10

Hi everyone!

It's my first time here!  Popping in...hoping to make some new friends!


----------



## tlionheart78

Wonders10 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> It's my first time here!  Popping in...hoping to make some new friends!



Hi there, and   BTW, weekends are usually the slowest time here on this thread.  Too much partying or park visiting going on for folks to post on here.


----------



## Dizmom0923

Floydian said:


> WooHoo! I slept in until 7am!! Sadly, the beautiful cloudy rainy weather has passed, and we're stuck with more of this 82 and sunny stuff.  Plus sources say that WDW won't be as crowded today as it would have been the rest of the week if it was sunny. It's way more fun having moderate crowds on rainy days when it was supposed to be packed, than having moderate crowds on sunny days when it was expected.
> 
> Maybe I'll try SeaWorld or Universal instead. Sometimes it's a pain having too many choices.



My heart bleeds for you...one day I will be your sidekick!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Wow, you people are extremely boring this weekend. . .either that or there is great weather across the board and everyone is outside and not stuck inside.  I have been out all day but decided to come in for a bit and relax.  Needing a bit of relaxation for some reason. . .lol.


----------



## Madonna3

Thinking about heading to Epcot sometime this week for Flower and Garden. Anyone going to be around? I checked my patient schedule today and it looks like I have a light load. So far, Tues and Fri are completely empty. I also have Saturday open. Can't do Sunday as I have to submit my billing so I can get paid 

However, with a light load, I can usually move people around if I need to.


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> Wow, you people are extremely boring this weekend. . .either that or there is great weather across the board and everyone is outside and not stuck inside.  I have been out all day but decided to come in for a bit and relax.  Needing a bit of relaxation for some reason. . .lol.



Of course on Friday afternoon I had to get a horrible cold!  I havent felt this bad in a long time
So the highlight of my weekend was getting out today to order my ds birthday cake and going to walmart to buy more tissues!
Oh we did go to a good friend's daughter 2nd birthday yesterday!  The whole time I was dreaming about being home in bed.....Boy I make a horrible PT!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Madonna3 said:


> Thinking about heading to Epcot sometime this week for Flower and Garden. Anyone going to be around? I checked my patient schedule today and it looks like I have a light load. So far, Tues and Fri are completely empty. I also have Saturday open. Can't do Sunday as I have to submit my billing so I can get paid
> 
> However, with a light load, I can usually move people around if I need to.



Sorry, off Wednesday and Thursday this week.  Can't rearrange my schedule because of MD appointments for me.  Gotta keep them now. . .lol.


----------



## DIS_MERI

I'm not sure many would consider it very exciting, but I went to a big homeschool convention 3 hours away with 4 of my girlfriends Fri/Sat.  We did our curriculum shopping on Friday afternoon, saw a comedian Friday night, ran into someone I knew from highschool that night (they were in the room next to us, oddly enough) and then stayed up until 130am chattering.  Sat we did more shopping, some eating, saw a couple of speakers and then headed for home.  I was beat, so I took a nap after church and then went to get my kiddos.    Had a lot of fun (not disney fun, but hey, it was closer and much cheaper  ) and it was nice to hang out with adults for a couple of days!  And, I didn't impulse buy anything we don't need, which is really a victory   More money for Disney in the fall!


----------



## tlionheart78

nurse.darcy said:


> Wow, you people are extremely boring this weekend. . .either that or there is great weather across the board and everyone is outside and not stuck inside.  I have been out all day but decided to come in for a bit and relax.  Needing a bit of relaxation for some reason. . .lol.



Hey, I'll be here all evening.  Heck, it's been another lazy Sunday for me at this end.  I've been checking on here on occasion to see if anyone's been posting, but Spring has sprung apparently and other folk seem to want to enjoy it.
.
.
.
Better stop this before I ramble on even further......


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Hello! I'm checking in!  Did you all have a relaxing weekend? My DS was with his dad, so mine was peaceful. I watched Source Code. It was sort of like Inception, but different.


----------



## tlionheart78

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hello! I'm checking in!  Did you all have a relaxing weekend? My DS was with his dad, so mine was peaceful. I watched Source Code. It was sort of like Inception, but different.



It was a rather peaceful day on my end as well.  Always the best kind of weekend.  Gonna finish it up by seeing Tangled (FINALLY!).

BTW, rather gutsy to compare a new film to anything that Christopher Nolan has done.  You have me rather intrigued in seeing Source Code and at the same time...rather skeptical.....


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

tlionheart78 said:


> It was a rather peaceful day on my end as well.  Always the best kind of weekend.  Gonna finish it up by seeing Tangled (FINALLY!).
> 
> BTW, rather gutsy to compare a new film to anything that Christopher Nolan has done.  You have me rather intrigued in seeing Source Code and at the same time...rather skeptical.....



Yeah...I'm pretty much the worst movie comparer ever. People are always like, "What???"  Girl scout's promise, it was good though.  I think you'd enjoy it.


----------



## tlionheart78

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Yeah...I'm pretty much the worst movie comparer ever. People are always like, "What???"  Girl scout's promise, it was good though.  I think you'd enjoy it.



I'll be sure to give it a shot when I can.  May have to be a rental though because I've been rather too busy to even plan on going to the theaters now-a-days.  But, I'll keep this little comparison in mind when watching.  I've seen most of Nolan's stuff and I'm a rather diehard fan of his, and that's beyond all of his work with the Batman series.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Its nearly 11 and I am off to bed. . .gotta work tomorrow.  Had a great day.  Not exactly what I wanted and I have a LOT to think about, but I know that life is giving me what I need. . .

Good night my disboards friends. . .


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

tlionheart78 said:


> I'll be sure to give it a shot when I can.  May have to be a rental though because I've been rather too busy to even plan on going to the theaters now-a-days.  But, I'll keep this little comparison in mind when watching.  I've seen most of Nolan's stuff and I'm a rather diehard fan of his, and that's beyond all of his work with the Batman series.



Um, well, I wouldn't know because I haven't seen either of the new Batman movies.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Its nearly 11 and I am off to bed. . .gotta work tomorrow.  Had a great day.  Not exactly what I wanted and I have a LOT to think about, but I know that life is giving me what I need. . .
> 
> Good night my disboards friends. . .



don't hurt yourself thinking too much


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Just saying hi everyone


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> don't hurt yourself thinking too much



I'll try not to.  Its going to be pretty rough though.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> I'll try not to.  Its going to be pretty rough though.



play more, think less


----------



## DReynolds86

I just got my Disney credit card, so drinks are on me.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> My landlord provides free basic cable and internet. . .what a steal. . .lol.



My job provides Free expanded cable w/ all the premiums and free internet.

yup... I know...  you all hate me.  



nurse.darcy said:


> Wow, you people are extremely boring this weekend. . .either that or there is great weather across the board and everyone is outside and not stuck inside.  I have been out all day but decided to come in for a bit and relax.  Needing a bit of relaxation for some reason. . .lol.





I didn't spend a lot of time online this weekend.   pretty much spent it plopped down on the couch watching TV and DVD's.    Sometimes it's nice to just be lazy.


----------



## NJDiva

Afternoon all! I've sort of been lurking this weekend. I spent the weekend with my bff in IN at his first hometown body building competition. so we spent the weekend just chilling out and after his competition letting him pig out on all the things he couldn't have for the last 4 months. He's meeting me in Orlando the last weekend in April to spend the weekend at Epcot (fyi ladies he's single and gorgeous!) so I'm trying to catch up with everything...wanted to see how our resident nurses were doing, our favorite bartender and of course can't forget the pyrate!


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> play more, think less



I agree.  That is definitely what I need to do.  I think maybe I might just be over-thinking things just a bit. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> My job provides Free expanded cable w/ all the premiums and free internet.
> 
> yup... I know...  you all hate me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't spend a lot of time online this weekend.   pretty much spent it plopped down on the couch watching TV and DVD's.    Sometimes it's nice to just be lazy.



My job provides free expanded cable and free wifi internet as well.  Its awesome.  I was not online much this weekend either.  Just a bit yesterday and a little on Saturday.


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJDiva said:


> Afternoon all! I've sort of been lurking this weekend. I spent the weekend with my bff in IN at his first hometown body building competition. so we spent the weekend just chilling out and after his competition letting him pig out on all the things he couldn't have for the last 4 months. He's meeting me in Orlando the last weekend in April to spend the weekend at Epcot (fyi ladies he's single and gorgeous!) so I'm trying to catch up with everything...wanted to see how our resident nurses were doing, our favorite bartender and of course can't forget the pyrate!



Welcome back.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Geez, I killed the thread again?  WTH folks. . .I am not that bad. . .ROFLMAO. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Geez, I killed the thread again?  WTH folks. . .I am not that bad. . .ROFLMAO. . .





Naaa...   it just hasn't developed the terminal velocity yet today that results in the 3 or 4 pages of new posts in a 3hr period.


You've been here long enough to know that the beginning of the week starts off slow before things get nuts mid week until the weekend...


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Naaa...   it just hasn't developed the terminal velocity yet today that results in the 3 or 4 pages of new posts in a 3hr period.
> 
> 
> You've been here long enough to know that the beginning of the week starts off slow before things get nuts mid week until the weekend...



I understand but I need the distraction right now. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> I understand but I need the distraction right now. . .






It's not much,   but does this help?


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> It's not much,   but does this help?



Um, not really. . .can I skype you and talk about my man troubles?  If not, I am not sure the distractions will work at this point. . .the Pyrate has already refused (in his Pyrate way) to assist me, so ya know. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Um, not really. . .can I skype you and talk about my man troubles?  If not, I am not sure the distractions will work at this point. . .the Pyrate has already refused (in his Pyrate way) to assist me, so ya know. . .lol.



LOL... Well i'm online.     As a general rule of thumb,   it never hurts to drop me a line if you see me online.   the worst that can happen is i'll either be away from the computer and not see it,    or busy in which case I'll mention I'm busy.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> LOL... Well i'm online.     As a general rule of thumb,   it never hurts to drop me a line if you see me online.   the worst that can happen is i'll either be away from the computer and not see it,    or busy in which case I'll mention I'm busy.



ROFLMAO. . .You have to understand that I am "mostly" teasing.  Without being directly involved in the situation, the opionions are mostly just heresay and, therefore, really only partially useful.  Also, not all male human beings think the same way, therefore your opinion might be different from the Pyrate's and might also be different from anyone else I ask. And of course there is the saying that goes with opinions. . .Opinions are like. . .blah, blah, blah. . .

On another note, my baked potato was awesome. . .lol.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

nurse.darcy said:


> ROFLMAO. . .You have to understand that I am "mostly" teasing.  Without being directly involved in the situation, the opionions are mostly just heresay and, therefore, really only partially useful.  Also, not all male human beings think the same way, therefore your opinion might be different from the Pyrate's and might also be different from anyone else I ask. And of course there is the saying that goes with opinions. . .Opinions are like. . .blah, blah, blah. . .
> 
> On another note, my baked potato was awesome. . .lol.



So you guys are posting about whether to skype??? I think you could have had the conversation by now...

Ps - I love baked potatoes.


----------



## DIS_MERI

You have my sympathy, Darcy, I can (and do!) over-think nearly everything.  I think most of the stress in my life is self-generated.....


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> It's not much,   but does this help?



 I like this. It's more psychedelic!


----------



## DIS_MERI

NJDiva said:


> Afternoon all! I've sort of been lurking this weekend. I spent the weekend with my bff in IN at his first hometown body building competition. so we spent the weekend just chilling out and after his competition letting him pig out on all the things he couldn't have for the last 4 months. He's meeting me in Orlando the last weekend in April to spend the weekend at Epcot (fyi ladies he's single and gorgeous!) so I'm trying to catch up with everything...wanted to see how our resident nurses were doing, our favorite bartender and of course can't forget the pyrate!



Your hot BFF is in IN?  And he likes Disney?  Does he go to church?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> You have my sympathy, Darcy, I can (and do!) over-think nearly everything.  I think most of the stress in my life is self-generated.....



 I used to do that a lot, too. Fortunately, I've gotten a lot better. Now I generally only freak out if it's a DS related issue.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

I'm doing alright I guess. Just stressing out over money and trying to find a job as per usual. I have to go get my money out of the bank since Citi decided to close my account on me. Jerks. My internet is FINALLY back up after being down all weekend so that's my excuse for not posting.   Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## DIS_MERI

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I used to do that a lot, too. Fortunately, I've gotten a lot better. Now I generally only freak out if it's a DS related issue.



Its like a form of entertainment for me, since I don't watch TV 

I don't so much freak out as devote entirely too much time to figuring out every little nuance or aspect of something, over and over again   I guess it is a cheap hobby, most of the time....


----------



## tlionheart78

Okay, this thread, like the weather outside, has gotten rather explosive (but in a good way).  Or at least in my opinion...



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Um, well, I wouldn't know because I haven't seen either of the new Batman movies.



Hey, that's fine.  I have nothing against that.    The thing that probably gets on my nerves though are those people that are only familiar with his most popular stuff (namely the Batman films) and don't want to spend the time watching his original stuff.  Which is far superior, in my opinion.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> Its like a form of entertainment for me, since I don't watch TV
> 
> I don't so much freak out as devote entirely too much time to figuring out every little nuance or aspect of something, over and over again   I guess it is a cheap hobby, most of the time....



 Haha. The lengths people will go to to save money...


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> . .the Pyrate has already refused (in his Pyrate way) to assist me, so ya know. . .lol.



He Did ???


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

tlionheart78 said:


> Okay, this thread, like the weather outside, has gotten rather explosive (but in a good way).  Or at least in my opinion...
> 
> Hey, that's fine.  I have nothing against that.    The thing that probably gets on my nerves though are those people that are only familiar with his most popular stuff (namely the Batman films) and don't want to spend the time watching his original stuff.  Which is far superior, in my opinion.



What movies are you including in his early work?


MICKEY88 said:


> He Did ???


I'm sorry, but...hahahaha!


----------



## DIS_MERI

I think I saw/heard Tangled 11 times today.  I finally made them turn it off, so they're singing it now....ARGH!!!


----------



## MICKEY88

tlionheart78 said:


> Okay, this thread, like the weather outside, has gotten rather explosive (but in a good way).  Or at least in my opinion...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, that's fine.  I have nothing against that.    The thing that probably gets on my nerves though are those people that are only familiar with his most popular stuff (namely the Batman films) and don't want to spend the time watching his original stuff.  Which is far superior, in my opinion.



why let other people's movie viewing choices get on your nerves, Life is too short to waste time worrying about what other people do, unless if has a direct negative effect on your life..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> why let other people's movie viewing choices get on your nerves, Life is too short to waste time worrying about what other people do, unless if has a direct negative effect on your life..



Like missy's kids and tangled. That was having a direct negative effect on her life.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Like missy's kids and tangled. That was having a direct negative effect on her life.



that i understand


----------



## tlionheart78

Been a rough day and I want to get back to posting on here, big time. 



DReynolds86 said:


> I just got my Disney credit card, so drinks are on me.



Congrats!  I'm willing to give quite an order if you're willing to share the cards rewards and stuff. 



DCTooTall said:


> My job provides Free expanded cable w/ all the premiums and free internet. yup... I know...  you all hate me.
> 
> I didn't spend a lot of time online this weekend.   pretty much spent it plopped down on the couch watching TV and DVD's.    Sometimes it's nice to just be lazy.



Oh, I wouldn't say some on here would "hate," per se.  It's more like this insane level of jealousy that peaks at a level that even hatred itself would get jealous. (hope this makes some people think) Of course, that's just me...
As for the weekend, pretty the same deal I had.  Busy on Saturday, by a relaxing Sunday with TV and the DVD fixings (BTW, Tangled was AWESOME!!!!)



NJDiva said:


> Afternoon all! I've sort of been lurking this weekend. I spent the weekend with my bff in IN at his first hometown body building competition. so we spent the weekend just chilling out and after his competition letting him pig out on all the things he couldn't have for the last 4 months. He's meeting me in Orlando the last weekend in April to spend the weekend at Epcot (fyi ladies he's single and gorgeous!) so I'm trying to catch up with everything...wanted to see how our resident nurses were doing, our favorite bartender and of course can't forget the pyrate!


Hey, been missing ya.  Of course, I've been doing a lot of lurking myself mainly out of not thinking of something interesting to say or add into the threads.  That or just laziness, not sure.  Anyway, glad to see you on and have fun at Epcot.


nurse.darcy said:


> Geez, I killed the thread again?  WTH folks. . .I am not that bad. . .ROFLMAO. . .


I'm surprised no one said "You're just drawn that way" yet.  Also, wasn't the term Hangover Monday applied to today?


DCTooTall said:


> LOL... Well i'm online.     As a general rule of thumb,   it never hurts to drop me a line if you see me online.   the worst that can happen is i'll either be away from the computer and not see it,    or busy in which case I'll mention I'm busy.


I've often had tried to build up the courage to send you a line via Skype, but I've always held back due to the fact that you are busy at work or at some other activity.  For me, striking up conversations is very difficult for me in the first place. 


bluedevilinaz said:


> I'm doing alright I guess. Just stressing out over money and trying to find a job as per usual. I have to go get my money out of the bank since Citi decided to close my account on me. Jerks. My internet is FINALLY back up after being down all weekend so that's my excuse for not posting.   Hope everyone had a great weekend!


  I hear you on the money troubles.  I've been dealing with this debt for quite some time now (FYI, I hate Chase) and I'm eager to pay it off.  Now that it's a new month and all of my bills (should be) paid, I can get back to concentrating on that.  Anyway, I hope that you're successful in your job hunt and that you're weekend was good as well...not counting the Internet problems, that is.


----------



## tlionheart78

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> What movies are you including in his early work?



Best two examples (that I've seen) I can give are: Memento (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0209144/) and The Prestige (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0482571/)

A bit of a warning.  Memento, do NOT watch it with the kids.  But it's seriously one of the best and artfully done story-lines I've ever seen.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> What movies are you including in his early work?
> 
> I'm sorry, but...hahahaha!



the Pyrate doesn't take kindly to people that make untrue statements about him..


----------



## tlionheart78

MICKEY88 said:


> why let other people's movie viewing choices get on your nerves, Life is too short to waste time worrying about what other people do, unless if has a direct negative effect on your life..



Okay.  Maybe I shouldn't have said the "gets on my nerves" thing.  It doesn't actually bother me as to what other people watch, but I do feel that there's more to an artist (be it in the media or other form) than just one particular work, unless they have made it their life work to center themselves in that single work.


----------



## tlionheart78

DIS_MERI said:


> I think I saw/heard Tangled 11 times today.  I finally made them turn it off, so they're singing it now....ARGH!!!



Lol. Well, I hope I didn't add fuel to the fire.  I have been trying to deter away from that film for the time being. So, I hope it's working just a little bit.


----------



## MICKEY88

tlionheart78 said:


> Okay.  Maybe I shouldn't have said the "gets on my nerves" thing.  It doesn't actually bother me as to what other people watch, but I do feel that there's more to an artist (be it in the media or other form) than just one particular work, unless they have made it their life work to center themselves in that single work.



you mean there is more to JD, Than just POC 1,2 & 3


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

tlionheart78 said:


> Been a rough day and I want to get back to posting on here, big time.
> 
> I hear you on the money troubles.  I've been dealing with this debt for quite some time now (FYI, I hate Chase) and I'm eager to pay it off.  Now that it's a new month and all of my bills (should be) paid, I can get back to concentrating on that.  Anyway, I hope that you're successful in your job hunt and that you're weekend was good as well...not counting the Internet problems, that is.



Chase is the worst. They still have my accts messed up (it's been months) and when I call them they say they don't see the problem. Omg so annoying. But I will say i have the freedom card with cash back and that is fabulous. I am saving my rewards for souvenir shopping at Disney.


----------



## tlionheart78

MICKEY88 said:


> you mean there is more to JD, Than just POC 1,2 & 3


----------



## MICKEY88

tlionheart78 said:


>



I'm glad someone else appreciated that.

I've had the day from Satan's Hometown, and when that thought popped into my head it actually made me smile for a second or 2, so I thought I'd share


----------



## tlionheart78

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Chase is the worst. They still have my accts messed up (it's been months) and when I call them they say they don't see the problem. Omg so annoying. But I will say i have the freedom card with cash back and that is fabulous. I am saving my rewards for souvenir shopping at Disney.



I've never checked as to what my rewards I have as I'm more concerned about paying the durn thing off.  Funny thing though is that this was a Circuit City rewards card so anything I want to get from them.....wait a sec.  Nevermind on that one.  All I have now is a standard Rewards card and who knows what I may get from the points I've amassed. Another sad thing is that I haven't updated my info on the bank in around 10 years.  The only way I can update my info is through either my old home phone number (I use my cell phone these days) or my old work number (from my second job when I was in college that has since gone out of business in the building it was in a few years ago.). Ugh...


----------



## tlionheart78

MICKEY88 said:


> I'm glad someone else appreciated that.
> 
> I've had the day from Satan's Hometown, and when that thought popped into my head it actually made me smile for a second or 2, so I thought I'd share



It was an awesome share.  For that, dear sir, you get one of these:




Fresh baked from the Internets, of course.


----------



## DIS_MERI

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Like missy's kids and tangled. That was having a direct negative effect on her life.






OMG!!  The timing, so awesome!   The kids think I've gone nuts and I almost dropped my laptop I was laughing so much


----------



## MICKEY88

tlionheart78 said:


> It was an awesome share.  For that, dear sir, you get one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh baked from the Internets, of course.



Wow. I think I'm in love!!
Can a Pyrate legally marry a chocolate chip cookie. ??


----------



## DCTooTall

Wow... step away for a bit to try and catch up on other areas of the DIS....  and I have a couple pages to read on this thread....   





Here's something interesting I saw in another thread on the boards that I thought I'd share.

http://**************.net/2011/04/0...of-wildlife-express-train-to-high-speed-rail/



Oh!  and in other news....   They finally shipped my Tron Legacy/Classic box set!   I know what I'm doing tomorrow night.


----------



## Floydian

Have been sick since Saturday night. Have gone through a box of Chloraseptic cough drops and am on my second box of tissues. 

Had my annual checkup at the doctor today (for a man over 40...yay ). In addition to the routine stuff, they did an EKG which apparently said it detected an old anterior heart attack. I thought that was kind of neat since that's what I had 6 months ago. Nice to know those things work sometimes. Then the doctor chewed me out for not having gone to the cardiologist in 4 months, gave me 2 new prescriptions (that makes 10 now), and didn't even buy me dinner! 

Now to see if I can sleep...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> OMG!!  The timing, so awesome!   The kids think I've gone nuts and I almost dropped my laptop I was laughing so much


Thanks! I couldn't pass it up. 


MICKEY88 said:


> Wow. I think I'm in love!!
> Can a Pyrate legally marry a chocolate chip cookie. ??


If you do marry that cookie, PLEASE invite me to wedding. Maybe she has a cousin. A chocolate/peanut butter hottie.

Yeah, even I thought that sounded weird.


DCTooTall said:


> Wow... step away for a bit to try and catch up on other areas of the DIS....



Funny because you and Darcy kind of started it. It was you guys I was originally responding to...


----------



## Floydian

Oh, and next time I brag to anyone about romping around WDW all day in the rain, please remind me of today.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Floydian said:


> Oh, and next time I brag to anyone about romping around WDW all day in the rain, please remind me of today.



Will do.  (and I'm sorry you are sick)


----------



## DIS_MERI

DCTooTall said:


> Here's something interesting I saw in another thread on the boards that I thought I'd share.
> 
> http://**************.net/2011/04/0...of-wildlife-express-train-to-high-speed-rail/



I'm not sure if the espresso or the puppy would be worse....


----------



## tlionheart78

DCTooTall said:


> *1.)*Wow... step away for a bit to try and catch up on other areas of the DIS....  and I have a couple pages to read on this thread....
> 
> 
> 
> *2.)*Here's something interesting I saw in another thread on the boards that I thought I'd share.
> 
> http://**************.net/2011/04/0...of-wildlife-express-train-to-high-speed-rail/
> 
> *3.)*Oh!  and in other news....   They finally shipped my Tron Legacy/Classic box set!   I know what I'm doing tomorrow night.


1.) What can I say? I wanted to get back to posting on here.  The urge wouldn't leave me alone. 
2.) Looks like an interesting article.  I'll have to look at it another time to get all the details.
3.) JEALOUS!!  No cookie for you! *sulks in a corner*



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> *1.)*If you do marry that cookie, PLEASE invite me to wedding. Maybe she has a cousin. A chocolate/peanut butter hottie. Yeah, even I thought that sounded weird.
> 
> *2.)*Funny because you and Darcy kind of started it. It was you guys I was originally responding to...



1.) I don't know. I'm kind of after that cookie's chunky chocolate aunt...
Okay, that not only was weird, but very disturbing.
2.) Gee, I felt like I started something.  Ah, well.  Just goes to show some awesome people can be a bit of a bad influence.


----------



## tlionheart78

Floydian said:


> Have been sick since Saturday night. Have gone through a box of Chloraseptic cough drops and am on my second box of tissues.
> 
> Had my annual checkup at the doctor today (for a man over 40...yay ). In addition to the routine stuff, they did an EKG which apparently said it detected an old anterior heart attack. I thought that was kind of neat since that's what I had 6 months ago. Nice to know those things work sometimes. Then the doctor chewed me out for not having gone to the cardiologist in 4 months, gave me 2 new prescriptions (that makes 10 now), and didn't even buy me dinner!
> 
> Now to see if I can sleep...



Oh, man. I'm sorry you had to go through all of that.  I'm praying that you'll get better very soon, man.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Funny because you and Darcy kind of started it. It was you guys I was originally responding to...



  Admit it...  you just missed me.   



DIS_MERI said:


> I'm not sure if the espresso or the puppy would be worse....



 Hmmm...  Probably the espresso.   The puppy can distract them..  but the espresso would make them a pain to keep on top of.

but ultimately...  that's one of those combinations where the sum of the 2 components is greater than the combination of the 2 originals.   a 2+2=5 situation if you would...



tlionheart78 said:


> 1.) What can I say? I wanted to get back to posting on here.  The urge wouldn't leave me alone.
> 2.) Looks like an interesting article.  I'll have to look at it another time to get all the details.
> 3.) JEALOUS!!  No cookie for you! *sulks in a corner*
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) I don't know. I'm kind of after that cookie's chunky chocolate aunt...
> Okay, that not only was weird, but very disturbing.
> 2.) Gee, I felt like I started something.  Ah, well.  Just goes to show some awesome people can be a bit of a bad influence.




i'm a bad influence.  I admit it.   And having hung out with Darcy,   I can say she's probably also one.  lol

And what If I wanted a cookie?!?


----------



## DIS_MERI

Floydian said:


> Have been sick since Saturday night. Have gone through a box of Chloraseptic cough drops and am on my second box of tissues.
> 
> Had my annual checkup at the doctor today (for a man over 40...yay ). In addition to the routine stuff, they did an EKG which apparently said it detected an old anterior heart attack. I thought that was kind of neat since that's what I had 6 months ago. Nice to know those things work sometimes. Then the doctor chewed me out for not having gone to the cardiologist in 4 months, gave me 2 new prescriptions (that makes 10 now), and didn't even buy me dinner!
> 
> Now to see if I can sleep...





Floydian said:


> Oh, and next time I brag to anyone about romping around WDW all day in the rain, please remind me of today.



Sorry to hear you aren't feeling well.  I think I may be fighting something too, mine started Friday and although I tried to blame it on allergies I'm afraid it might not be   Although, at least a cold goes away eventually....And, better a cold from Disney than from just hanging around at home


----------



## tlionheart78

DCTooTall said:


> i'm a bad influence.  I admit it.   And having hung out with Darcy,   I can say she's probably also one.  lol
> 
> And what If I wanted a cookie?!?



Hey, we all love the bad influences you bring here.  Don't stop on my count.

BTW, if you can share your Tron set, you might get a whole box of cookies.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Admit it...  you just missed me.


 Yup. 


DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm...  Probably the espresso.   The puppy can distract them..  but the espresso would make them a pain to keep on top of.
> 
> but ultimately...  that's one of those combinations where the sum of the 2 components is greater than the combination of the 2 originals.   a 2+2=5 situation if you would...


 You just had to throw in the fuzzy math, didn't you? 




DCTooTall said:


> i'm a bad influence.  I admit it.   And having hung out with Darcy,   I can say she's probably also one.  lol
> 
> And what If I wanted a cookie?!?





tlionheart78 said:


> Hey, we all love the bad influences you bring here.  Don't stop on my count.
> 
> BTW, if you can share your Tron set, you might get a whole box of cookies.



What does DC need with cookies? He already has an entire harem. Now he's just being greedy.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Whoa, I just saw on the news that the Disney Magic will start sailing out of Galveston in 2012. That's only a half hour from me. So excited!!! Who wants to go cruising?


----------



## tlionheart78

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> What does DC need with cookies? He already has an entire harem. Now he's just being greedy.



Y'know, I completely forgot about the harem!  You may need to work at that box a little more, mate. 

Okay, folks, enough posting for me tonight.  Got a busy day on the road tomorrow, that and the fact that it's still not pleasant over here weather-wise (bloody storms... hope it doesn't get bad for those east of me).  Anyway, 'night everyone.  I'll catch up you you guys (and the 5-10 additional pages) tomorrow.


----------



## nurse.darcy

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> So you guys are posting about whether to skype??? I think you could have had the conversation by now...
> 
> Ps - I love baked potatoes.



Trust me, we did not have a conversation.  I have to make sure the guys want to chat about relationship stuff. . .lol.



DIS_MERI said:


> You have my sympathy, Darcy, I can (and do!) over-think nearly everything.  I think most of the stress in my life is self-generated.....



Oh, I have probably played this scenario out in my head at least 450 times. One day I will learn to just trust my instinct.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I used to do that a lot, too. Fortunately, I've gotten a lot better. Now I generally only freak out if it's a DS related issue.



DS does not cause me grief. . .or any kind of over-thinking. . .lol.



MICKEY88 said:


> He Did ???



Pretty much. . .did you text me back and have the conversation I was looking for?  Well, that seems like the perfect no response. . .lol.


----------



## NJDiva

DIS_MERI said:


> Your hot BFF is in IN?  And he likes Disney?  Does he go to church?



He grew up in southern IN and now lives in St Louis. He's an internal auditor for a bank and he loves Disney...Finding Nemo is his favorite movie. Unfortunately he doesn't go to church which is surprising since his grandfather is an ordained minister and I'm the choir director of 4 baptist choirs....still an awesome person, he has the biggest heart and the well chiseled body to match


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> you mean there is more to JD, Than just POC 1,2 & 3



I know. . .really?. . .lol.



tlionheart78 said:


>



See!!!!!



MICKEY88 said:


> I'm glad someone else appreciated that.
> 
> I've had the day from Satan's Hometown, and when that thought popped into my head it actually made me smile for a second or 2, so I thought I'd share



And this could be why you did not want to be my male persepective to my emotional crap. . .at least I decided to watch movies instead. . .lol.



MICKEY88 said:


> Wow. I think I'm in love!!
> Can a Pyrate legally marry a chocolate chip cookie. ??



I think Pyrates are allowed to do pretty much what they want.



Floydian said:


> Have been sick since Saturday night. Have gone through a box of Chloraseptic cough drops and am on my second box of tissues.
> 
> Had my annual checkup at the doctor today (for a man over 40...yay ). In addition to the routine stuff, they did an EKG which apparently said it detected an old anterior heart attack. I thought that was kind of neat since that's what I had 6 months ago. Nice to know those things work sometimes. Then the doctor chewed me out for not having gone to the cardiologist in 4 months, gave me 2 new prescriptions (that makes 10 now), and didn't even buy me dinner!
> 
> Now to see if I can sleep...



What, no one renewed your Plavix?  If you don't go back on your plavix I will probably have to kill you. . .because you will probably die anyway.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Thanks! I couldn't pass it up.
> 
> If you do marry that cookie, PLEASE invite me to wedding. Maybe she has a cousin. A chocolate/peanut butter hottie.
> 
> Yeah, even I thought that sounded weird.
> 
> 
> Funny because you and Darcy kind of started it. It was you guys I was originally responding to...



Sorry, DC is the responsible one. . .I am just the obnoxious one who kept it going.



DCTooTall said:


> Admit it...  you just missed me.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...  Probably the espresso.   The puppy can distract them..  but the espresso would make them a pain to keep on top of.
> 
> but ultimately...  that's one of those combinations where the sum of the 2 components is greater than the combination of the 2 originals.   a 2+2=5 situation if you would...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm a bad influence.  I admit it.   And having hung out with Darcy,   I can say she's probably also one.  lol
> 
> And what If I wanted a cookie?!?



I pretty much concur that I am a bad influence. And I do understand that DC maintains the pretence of being unaffected. . .he can be bad as well. . .lol.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Pretty much. . .did you text me back and have the conversation I was looking for?  Well, that seems like the perfect no response. . .lol.




oh did you say " are you busy, can you talk?"

or did you say I could  use a sounding board..?

no I didn't get back to you, I was busy, sorry, .. 

oops bad Pyrate what was I thinking..


----------



## NJDiva

Floydian said:


> Have been sick since Saturday night. Have gone through a box of Chloraseptic cough drops and am on my second box of tissues.
> 
> Had my annual checkup at the doctor today (for a man over 40...yay ). In addition to the routine stuff, they did an EKG which apparently said it detected an old anterior heart attack. I thought that was kind of neat since that's what I had 6 months ago. Nice to know those things work sometimes. Then the doctor chewed me out for not having gone to the cardiologist in 4 months, gave me 2 new prescriptions (that makes 10 now), and didn't even buy me dinner!
> 
> Now to see if I can sleep...



Sorry you don't feel well sweetie ...and shame on you for not following doctors orders!


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> oh did you say " are you busy, can you talk?"
> 
> or did you say I could  use a sounding board..?
> 
> no I didn't get back to you, I was busy, sorry, ..
> 
> oops bad Pyrate what was I thinking..



Uh, apparently I did not do my part. . .but you had a bad day . . .we can work on it. Going to bed now. . .lol.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

tlionheart78 said:


> I hear you on the money troubles.  I've been dealing with this debt for quite some time now (FYI, I hate Chase) and I'm eager to pay it off.  Now that it's a new month and all of my bills (should be) paid, I can get back to concentrating on that.  Anyway, I hope that you're successful in your job hunt and that you're weekend was good as well...not counting the Internet problems, that is.




Yeah I hear you on hating Chase! I have entirely too much debt. I basically lived off credit cards when I was in California for a year. I was almost out of the hole when I got laid off. I was pretty pissed about that one. That's always a good thing. Thanks, my weekend was alright, went to see a couple local bands play and who shows up but Vince Neil of Motley Crue and he got up on stage and sang with them! That was pretty freakin awesome! haha


----------



## ahoff

nurse.darcy said:


> Wow, you people are extremely boring this weekend. . .either that or there is great weather across the board and everyone is outside and not stuck inside.



Yes, we finally had a hint of Spring this weekend, sunny and warm both days.  Spent Saturday biking around the city, went to Central Park Zoo and checked out some eateries I had heard about.  Sunday there was a 5K in the morning and then spent the afternoon working on my kitchen project.  But the Spring was short lived, it has been rainy and cloudy Monday and today.


----------



## Floydian

Darcy: Plavix was one of the prescriptions he added along with Lipitor.

Thanks all for the thoughts, it's a rough cold. I'm sure it's a bit worse on me since my immune system is weak from my illnesses or medications or both. Maybe I should just stay out of WDW completely? 

Oh, and I've slept 4-5 times for about an hour each in the past 10 hours. Not sure that's helping much either.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Good morning all! I am new to this social singles club thing... how does this work?? Do we just pop in and say whats going on??  Is there an application to fill out??  Im at work and ready to go already.


----------



## Floydian

You've already started! It's not uncommon for folks to test the definition of "Adult" on these family friendly Disney fan boards. So expect to find drinking and flirting and innuendo, as well as day to day junk like me whining about my cold.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Yup.
> You just had to throw in the fuzzy math, didn't you?



I've been cold for months up here.  I was hoping the fuzzy would be warm.  




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> What does DC need with cookies? He already has an entire harem. Now he's just being greedy.



     Does it help that now that I'm back home in PA,   the Harem has disbanded.     I probably won't get another one together until my next trip to Florida.



LaLalovesWDW said:


> Good morning all! I am new to this social singles club thing... how does this work?? Do we just pop in and say whats going on??  Is there an application to fill out??  Im at work and ready to go already.



 to the group.     pretty much,   just feel free to join in the conversation.     We are a pretty sociable bunch,    and this is designed to pretty much just be a place were we can socialize and have fun without any sort of over-arching 'topic' we must adhear too.

IOW's.....      we are just a bunch of crazy people who like to have fun.  




Floydian said:


> You've already started! It's not uncommon for folks to test the definition of "Adult" on these family friendly Disney fan boards. So expect to find drinking and flirting and innuendo, as well as day to day junk like me whining about my cold.




  "Test the definition"?      Bah.      We all know the definition,  and that if you are truly an "Adult",   it means that you don't have to act in any sort of predefined way because you are old enough to have fun and not get into trouble.


....and if you do get into trouble...  you are old enough to have bail money and friends to get you out of the slammer w/o having to deal with the parental guilt trip.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Great and thanks for the welcome! Yay... well, Ive been a member here for a while but rarely get to post.  I work as an IT manager  in NY and unfortunately, for the next 4 weeks this poor company will be riddled with virus attacks and lost toolbars because all I can think about is my upcoming solo trip to disney.  Is that bad?


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Any trip to Disney is a great thing


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Great and thanks for the welcome! Yay... well, Ive been a member here for a while but rarely get to post.  I work as an IT manager  in NY and unfortunately, for the next 4 weeks this poor company will be riddled with virus attacks and lost toolbars because all I can think about is my upcoming solo trip to disney.  Is that bad?



Yes.  Yes it is bad.

   They should be subjected to at least 2 months of virus attacks and lost toolbars because of the 4 weeks before the trip,  and another several weeks after the trip when you are doing everything in your power to figure out how to get back.





lovemickeyshouse said:


> Any trip to Disney is a great thing




That it is....


dammit... I wanna go back already.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

DCTooTall said:


> Yes.  Yes it is bad.
> 
> They should be subjected to at least 2 months of virus attacks and lost toolbars because of the 4 weeks before the trip,  and another several weeks after the trip when you are doing everything in your power to figure out how to get back.



That is too funny... actually I put them through this back in December when I came for the young one's 5th birthday.. but this time is muy muy special because I never experienced disney after a couple of drinks... LOL.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Eight weeks until my trip! It looks like I'll even have more time than I thought, so I'm thinking of extending my fun by  a day (or two ).


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

lovemickeyshouse said:


> Any trip to Disney is a great thing



Absolutely! I'm currently planning my next three. I have annual pass-itis.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Great and thanks for the welcome! Yay... well, Ive been a member here for a while but rarely get to post.  I work as an IT manager  in NY and unfortunately, for the next 4 weeks this poor company will be riddled with virus attacks and lost toolbars because all I can think about is my upcoming solo trip to disney.  Is that bad?



I have to stand up for us poor people who are always losing our toolbars. I swear there is some kind of alternate universe limbo where they go...never to return. *insert scary ghost music here*


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> That is too funny... actually I put them through this back in December when I came for the young one's 5th birthday.. but this time is muy muy special because I never experienced disney after a couple of drinks... LOL.



Drinking around the world is definately a fun experience.   I also discovered that it is quite entertaining to ride the Maelstrom once you reach Norway after drinking in every country on the way over there.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Eight weeks until my trip! It looks like I'll even have more time than I thought, so I'm thinking of extending my fun by  a day (or two ).



 Lucky....  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Absolutely! I'm currently planning my next three. I have annual pass-itis.



 I've got 2 trips planned....  though on one of them I'm not entirely sure if i'll have time to swing by the world.    Since the primary purpose of one of those trips is Halloween Horror nights at Uni,   I'm still debating if I'm going to get a car or just take a cab from the airport to a uni resort.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Hey DC! I'm glad you posted. I was starting to think I had killed the thread..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1) Lucky....
> 
> 
> 2) I've got 2 trips planned....  though on one of them I'm not entirely sure if i'll have time to swing by the world.    Since the primary purpose of one of those trips is Halloween Horror nights at Uni,   I'm still debating if I'm going to get a car or just take a cab from the airport to a uni resort.



1) no complaining, after all I did invite you.

2) if you're only going to be there a couple days, I say just take a cab and save yourself the car expense


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hey DC! I'm glad you posted. I was starting to think I had killed the thread..



   If I can't kill this thread by posting in it,  I seriously doubt you could either.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1) no complaining, after all I did invite you.
> 
> 2) if you're only going to be there a couple days, I say just take a cab and save yourself the car expense



1.  Wait?  I'm invited?   Ok...  when are we going?

2. That's kinda my thinking right now...    but there's just something about the freedom that a car provides.....even if I leave it parked most of the time.


----------



## Offsides

Hey guys!

I used to post on here (not in this thread, just the board in general) fairly often a few years ago, but had some life turmoil get in the way.  I forgot my username and password and just decided to start over. 

ANYway, I am taking an impromptu trip to WDW this week (Thursday) for my birthday (tomorrow!), which brought me back to the board.

I figured this would be a good place to start back up since I'm adult.. single.. and I love 5 o'clock


----------



## DCTooTall

Offsides said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I used to post on here (not in this thread, just the board in general) fairly often a few years ago, but had some life turmoil get in the way.  I forgot my username and password and just decided to start over.
> 
> ANYway, I am taking an impromptu trip to WDW this week (Thursday) for my birthday (tomorrow!), which brought me back to the board.
> 
> I figured this would be a good place to start back up since I'm adult.. single.. and I love 5 o'clock



Well....


 back!


----------



## DCTooTall

lol...  It looks like i'm headed back to nights starting next week.


YAY!!    I get my 3 day weekends back!


----------



## Offsides

DCTooTall said:


> Well....
> 
> 
> back!



Thanks so much!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Floydian said:


> Darcy: Plavix was one of the prescriptions he added along with Lipitor.



Well good.  You need to take the plavix.  VERY IMPORTANT.  If you need assistance with that one let me know.  I have resources. . .though I will tell you it is going generic soon.



LaLalovesWDW said:


> Good morning all! I am new to this social singles club thing... how does this work?? Do we just pop in and say whats going on??  Is there an application to fill out??  Im at work and ready to go already.



Welcome. . .feel free to pull up a bar stool and grab a cold one. . .



lovemickeyshouse said:


> Any trip to Disney is a great thing



That's for sure.  How's it going Mike? Things still going good?



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Eight weeks until my trip! It looks like I'll even have more time than I thought, so I'm thinking of extending my fun by  a day (or two ).



Well hopefully I will be able to meet up.  I am going to be gone from here in June for nearly 2 weeks (Gotta go to the West Coast Disney and see my son graduate from High School). I am looking forward to a vacation, but ya know. . .I really, really, really am looking forward to seeing the original again. . .lol.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Absolutely! I'm currently planning my next three. I have annual pass-itis.



You definitely have to be careful of the AP. . .it will whisper in your ear, make you plan all sorts of stuff you really can't afford and don't have time for, scream at you when you are NOT planning, and basically make sure you NEVER EVER EVER forget it is there, just waiting for you to take it on a trip. . .



DCTooTall said:


> I've got 2 trips planned....  though on one of them I'm not entirely sure if i'll have time to swing by the world.    Since the primary purpose of one of those trips is Halloween Horror nights at Uni,   I'm still debating if I'm going to get a car or just take a cab from the airport to a uni resort.



Let me know on the US/IOA trip.  I want to go to HHN when you are here. . .I need someone to make sure I don't wander off and get lost. . .lol.



DCTooTall said:


> If I can't kill this thread by posting in it,  I seriously doubt you could either.



I obviously didn't kill it. . .lol.



Offsides said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I used to post on here (not in this thread, just the board in general) fairly often a few years ago, but had some life turmoil get in the way.  I forgot my username and password and just decided to start over.
> 
> ANYway, I am taking an impromptu trip to WDW this week (Thursday) for my birthday (tomorrow!), which brought me back to the board.
> 
> I figured this would be a good place to start back up since I'm adult.. single.. and I love 5 o'clock



Welcome. . .



DCTooTall said:


> lol...  It looks like i'm headed back to nights starting next week.YAY!!    I get my 3 day weekends back!



Well, I kinda miss working nights.  I made more money and had a better life cause I didn't spend so much. . .lol. . .Its hard to spend when the stores are closed while you are awake.  I don't like to online shop so I need an actual open store.  Its a good thing I am not a real shopper. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Wow, multiquoting is making it soooooo easy for me to catch up on things.  On another note, it is my "Friday" sort of.  I am off the next two days, but I have an iron infusion tomorrow (3 hrs of my time wasted) and a physical exam on Thursday.  This month is FILLED TO THE BRIM with MD appointments on my days off, as well as choir practice for Easter Sunday, entertainment committee for Easter Sunday Church Service (which is being held in the Silver Spurs Arena, hostess for the Pastors Banquet on Saturday before Easter. . .did I mention I actually have a full time job too?. . .lol.

Busy month.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> You definitely have to be careful of the AP. . .it will whisper in your ear, make you plan all sorts of stuff you really can't afford and don't have time for, scream at you when you are NOT planning, and basically make sure you NEVER EVER EVER forget it is there, just waiting for you to take it on a trip. . .



So far I have survived....   though I think it's because I haven't unpacked the pocket on my bag which i put my disney and uni AP's in yet.      They haven't been exposed to the PA air yet which would trigger the  "YOU GOTTA GO BACK" siren's call.






nurse.darcy said:


> Let me know on the US/IOA trip.  I want to go to HHN when you are here. . .I need someone to make sure I don't wander off and get lost. . .lol.



  Kinda hard to get lost in the parks.   Uni parks are pretty much a loop around a central lake.

That being said.....   The amount of alcohol I've heard is at the HHN's could make it hard to figure out how to get around the lake.   




nurse.darcy said:


> Well, I kinda miss working nights.  I made more money and had a better life cause I didn't spend so much. . .lol. . .Its hard to spend when the stores are closed while you are awake.  I don't like to online shop so I need an actual open store.  Its a good thing I am not a real shopper. . .lol.



 Sadly... in the past month I've become addicted to Amazon.   and the extra time at night makes it easier to find time to browse.  



nurse.darcy said:


> Wow, multiquoting is making it soooooo easy for me to catch up on things.  On another note, it is my "Friday" sort of.  I am off the next two days, but I have an iron infusion tomorrow (3 hrs of my time wasted) and a physical exam on Thursday.  This month is FILLED TO THE BRIM with MD appointments on my days off, as well as choir practice for Easter Sunday, entertainment committee for Easter Sunday Church Service (which is being held in the Silver Spurs Arena, hostess for the Pastors Banquet on Saturday before Easter. . .did I mention I actually have a full time job too?. . .lol.
> 
> Busy month.





The only problem I have with multiquote....  It makes it SOOOO much more difficult to pad my post count!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> So far I have survived....   though I think it's because I haven't unpacked the pocket on my bag which i put my disney and uni AP's in yet.      They haven't been exposed to the PA air yet which would trigger the  "YOU GOTTA GO BACK" siren's call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda hard to get lost in the parks.   Uni parks are pretty much a loop around a central lake.
> 
> That being said.....   The amount of alcohol I've heard is at the HHN's could make it hard to figure out how to get around the lake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly... in the past month I've become addicted to Amazon.   and the extra time at night makes it easier to find time to browse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem I have with multiquote....  It makes it SOOOO much more difficult to pad my post count!!



This entire quote of my multiquote and all I want to answer is that it is VERY difficult to add to post count. . .but ya know, mine is high already. . .no need to pad. . . .lol.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Well this week just turned from crap to amazing! My friend asked me to be his best man in his wedding in June and gave me a heads up on a job opening up tonight for housekeeping at Mandalay Bay! It's only about half of what I was making before but it's better than what I'm making on unemployment!


----------



## Madonna3

YAY!!!! 

Got my freaking internet, tv, and phone back.

I survived 10 whole days before I broke down and switched companies. I was with Comcast and switched over to CenturyLink. 

I couldn't take the unreliable wi-fi here. I was working on a patient chart from home the other day and after I wrote about 3 pages of the psychosocial assessment and hit send, the internet connection crashed and I lost the whole thing.

I got tired of not having enough channels to flip through when something had a commercial. It seems all the channels now show commercials at the same time. THAT and I missed the season premiere of the Borgias. I can't have that!

The home phone I didn't miss so much, but I hate talking for extended periods on my cell phone because it makes me face hot. So, the service was very reasonable with the tv and internet combined, so I just got it.

I'm very, very happy with the features. I love the whole home DVR. I can access the DVR from any room in my house. So, I don't have to watch a show in the living room. I can crawl into my bed and watch something I DVR'd earlier in the day. That service might have been available with Comcast, but I couldn't tell you as I wasn't willing to pay for it. This feature was free with the new company and it's not one of those promotional things. It will always be free. 

Anyway, sorry for the ramble. I made fajitas for dinner, got a movie on the 60" HD plasma, took a nap during a thunderstorm, and life is good today. Well, it's good every day, but today it's a little extra brighter.

Maria


----------



## Madonna3

bluedevilinaz said:


> Well this week just turned from crap to amazing! My friend asked me to be his best man in his wedding in June and gave me a heads up on a job opening up tonight for housekeeping at Mandalay Bay! It's only about half of what I was making before but it's better than what I'm making on unemployment!




Cool about getting to be the best man and is Mandalay Bay a casino?


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> This entire quote of my multiquote and all I want to answer is that it is VERY difficult to add to post count. . .but ya know, mine is high already. . .no need to pad. . . .lol.



  Mine is definately not one to be ashamed of,       but I think there is some sort of male wiring that always seems to make it desirable to make it bigger.



(you know...  like trucks you see 10ft off the ground,    or cars with big engines that go obscenely fast....  or home entertainment systems that make a movie theater look dull.....)





bluedevilinaz said:


> Well this week just turned from crap to amazing! My friend asked me to be his best man in his wedding in June and gave me a heads up on a job opening up tonight for housekeeping at Mandalay Bay! It's only about half of what I was making before but it's better than what I'm making on unemployment!







Congrats!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Mine is definately not one to be ashamed of,       but I think there is some sort of male wiring that always seems to make it desirable to make it bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> (you know...  like trucks you see 10ft off the ground,    or cars with big engines that go obscenely fast....  or home entertainment systems that make a movie theater look dull.....)



Oh, I am totally all over that. . .PUN IS INTENDED. . .roflmao. . .


----------



## Floydian

nurse.darcy said:


> Well good.  You need to take the plavix.  VERY IMPORTANT.  If you need assistance with that one let me know.  I have resources. . .though I will tell you it is going generic soon.



Well, the MD gave me a deal on the Lipitor to knock it down from $30 to $4, but the Plavix was still $30 (all of that with insurance). I can get most my 8 other prescriptions filled for $30 total, so I'd be scared to see what the Plavix would cost with no insurance.


----------



## NJDiva

bluedevilinaz said:


> Well this week just turned from crap to amazing! My friend asked me to be his best man in his wedding in June and gave me a heads up on a job opening up tonight for housekeeping at Mandalay Bay! It's only about half of what I was making before but it's better than what I'm making on unemployment!



you'll be an awesome best man....
good luck with the job....you can start saving for the next Disney trip! :


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh, I am totally all over that. . .PUN IS INTENDED. . .roflmao. . .



   It's only appropriate since it was intended in my comment too.






And now to begin a totally TRONtastic evening.   First Classic TRON on Bluray,    followed by Legacy.


----------



## tlionheart78

Floydian said:


> Darcy: Plavix was one of the prescriptions he added along with Lipitor.
> 
> Thanks all for the thoughts, it's a rough cold. I'm sure it's a bit worse on me since my immune system is weak from my illnesses or medications or both. Maybe I should just stay out of WDW completely?
> 
> Oh, and I've slept 4-5 times for about an hour each in the past 10 hours. Not sure that's helping much either.



Hey, as long as you're getting some rest and getting a little better, that's always good.  Y'know, it never ceases to amaze me as how colds can really make a bad situation worse.  When I had to go to the ER for an appendectomy over five years ago, it took me much longer to recover after the surgery because I came in with a cold as well.  When I woke up from the anesthesia, my lungs had built up so much gunk that I woke up coughing rather badly.  Definitely not something you want to do with a freshly sealed stomach!  Luckily, some nurses were nearby and took care of me very quickly.



LaLalovesWDW said:


> Good morning all! I am new to this social singles club thing... how does this work?? Do we just pop in and say whats going on??  Is there an application to fill out??  Im at work and ready to go already.


Well, you're off to a great start.  Thing I learned is that you gotta show up and start posting... well... whatever.   Just chill and have fun, and good for you starting off at work.  I can never do that as access to a computer is extremely limited for me.

Oh, and BTW 



lovemickeyshouse said:


> Any trip to Disney is a great thing



Which is why I'm looking forward to my next one in May of next year.  Would do it this year but funds aren't good at this moment.



Offsides said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I used to post on here (not in this thread, just the board in general) fairly often a few years ago, but had some life turmoil get in the way.  I forgot my username and password and just decided to start over.
> 
> ANYway, I am taking an impromptu trip to WDW this week (Thursday) for my birthday (tomorrow!), which brought me back to the board.
> 
> I figured this would be a good place to start back up since I'm adult.. single.. and I love 5 o'clock



Well,  back.  The impromptu vacation sounds like a great idea.  Wish I was at a moment where I could afford one of those.  Anyhoo, tell us all about it when ya get back.



DCTooTall said:


> lol...  It looks like i'm headed back to nights starting next week.
> 
> 
> YAY!!    I get my 3 day weekends back!



Could never do the night shift thing again.  Though doing pizza deliveries late at night was interesting, I just don't have the stamina for that anymore.  I could go for the three day weekends though...



nurse.darcy said:


> Wow, multiquoting is making it soooooo easy for me to catch up on things.  On another note, it is my "Friday" sort of.  I am off the next two days, but I have an iron infusion tomorrow (3 hrs of my time wasted) and a physical exam on Thursday.  This month is FILLED TO THE BRIM with MD appointments on my days off, as well as choir practice for Easter Sunday, entertainment committee for Easter Sunday Church Service (which is being held in the Silver Spurs Arena, hostess for the Pastors Banquet on Saturday before Easter. . .did I mention I actually have a full time job too?. . .lol.
> 
> Busy month.



And yet you still have time for us.  We feel so loved. 



bluedevilinaz said:


> Well this week just turned from crap to amazing! My friend asked me to be his best man in his wedding in June and gave me a heads up on a job opening up tonight for housekeeping at Mandalay Bay! It's only about half of what I was making before but it's better than what I'm making on unemployment!



Congratulations on best man deal and the end of unemployment, bro!  I knew that it would end sooner than later.  BTW, does Vince Neil still know how to rock or has the Old Rocker syndrome started to kick in? 



Madonna3 said:


> YAY!!!!
> 
> Got my freaking internet, tv, and phone back.
> 
> I survived 10 whole days before I broke down and switched companies. I was with Comcast and switched over to CenturyLink.
> 
> I couldn't take the unreliable wi-fi here. I was working on a patient chart from home the other day and after I wrote about 3 pages of the psychosocial assessment and hit send, the internet connection crashed and I lost the whole thing.
> 
> I got tired of not having enough channels to flip through when something had a commercial. It seems all the channels now show commercials at the same time. THAT and I missed the season premiere of the Borgias. I can't have that!
> 
> The home phone I didn't miss so much, but I hate talking for extended periods on my cell phone because it makes me face hot. So, the service was very reasonable with the tv and internet combined, so I just got it.
> 
> I'm very, very happy with the features. I love the whole home DVR. I can access the DVR from any room in my house. So, I don't have to watch a show in the living room. I can crawl into my bed and watch something I DVR'd earlier in the day. That service might have been available with Comcast, but I couldn't tell you as I wasn't willing to pay for it. This feature was free with the new company and it's not one of those promotional things. It will always be free.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the ramble. I made fajitas for dinner, got a movie on the 60" HD plasma, took a nap during a thunderstorm, and life is good today. Well, it's good every day, but today it's a little extra brighter.
> 
> Maria



60" HDTV?  Jealous... oh, wait.  It's a plasma.  Nevermind then. 

Just from reading the whole "glad to have internet/phone/TV back" deal, I said to myself, "must've dropped Comcast."  Never had too much luck with those guys.  But I still have them for the time being until something really screws up on their end (which, I feel, is very soon...).  Anyway, welcome back to the Internet world.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> It's only appropriate since it was intended in my comment too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now to begin a totally TRONtastic evening.   First Classic TRON on Bluray,    followed by Legacy.



Is there some way you can stream that for the rest of us? I can't find anything I want to watch.


----------



## Madonna3

tlionheart78 said:
			
		

> 60" HDTV?  Jealous... oh, wait.  It's a plasma.  Nevermind then.



HEY NOW!! My plasma is actually pretty awesome. I have low light conditions in my living room so the colors on it are pretty nice. I thought about an LCD, but the lighting in my dungeon is just so wrong for it. The plasma was the right choice.



			
				tlionheart78 said:
			
		

> Just from reading the whole "glad to have internet/phone/TV back" deal, I said to myself, "must've dropped Comcast."  Never had too much luck with those guys.  But I still have them for the time being until something really screws up on their end (which, I feel, is very soon...).  Anyway, welcome back to the Internet world.



Thanks. Yeah, the service wasn't BAD with Comcast, but their equipment was out of date and they weren't competitive. Every month the bill was a different amount and it was always higher. I had to call and fight every month and I just got tired of the argument. I shouldn't have to fight with someone to pay them for service. With all the options now for watching TV and movies, I expected better for the premium prices they charge. CenturyLink so far, is very competitive, has up to date equipment, and have outstanding standard features. They don't seem to nickel and dime. This is my first experience with them, but others seem to be happy and so far I am too. 

Btw - I sent you a PM.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

You guys are killing me with these super long multiposts.  I do most of my posting from my iPhone and it won't let me do a long post like that where I'm quoting someone.


----------



## Madonna3

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You guys are killing me with these super long multiposts.  I do most of my posting from my iPhone and it won't let me do a long post like that where I'm quoting someone.



neener neener neener


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Madonna3 said:


> neener neener neener



Lol. At least I feel a little better now that I got my whine out.


----------



## Madonna3

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Lol. At least I feel a little better now that I got my whine out.



cheese, madame?

Just kidding


----------



## tlionheart78

Madonna3 said:


> HEY NOW!! My plasma is actually pretty awesome. I have low light conditions in my living room so the colors on it are pretty nice. I thought about an LCD, but the lighting in my dungeon is just so wrong for it. The plasma was the right choice.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Yeah, the service wasn't BAD with Comcast, but their equipment was out of date and they weren't competitive. Every month the bill was a different amount and it was always higher. I had to call and fight every month and I just got tired of the argument. I shouldn't have to fight with someone to pay them for service. With all the options now for watching TV and movies, I expected better for the premium prices they charge. CenturyLink so far, is very competitive, has up to date equipment, and have outstanding standard features. They don't seem to nickel and dime. This is my first experience with them, but others seem to be happy and so far I am too.
> 
> Btw - I sent you a PM.


 I've had no troubles with LCD.  It's been perfect for my gaming systems and I've heard rumors years ago about screenburning on plasmas that I've stayed away from them for the time being.  Gotta love the geek tech fight though.   As for CONcast, about the only big problem I've had was customer service in the right location.  I live in East Tennessee (Comcast) guys, so don't give me Birmingham, Alabama's channel line-up.

BTW, I did respond to your PM.  Check your messages soon.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You guys are killing me with these super long multiposts.  I do most of my posting from my iPhone and it won't let me do a long post like that where I'm quoting someone.



I know the feeling about the whole iPhone deal.  Which was the reason why it's been so difficult for me to catch up and post at work.  Can't get to a computer, but I can reach the site on my phone.  But posting and catching up is a PAIN!!!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Madonna3 said:


> cheese, madame?
> 
> Just kidding



No thanks. I think I'd prefer to have the world's tiniest violin play a sad song for me.


----------



## tlionheart78

Well, it's ten o'clock and it's starting to die in here.  Gonna head off for the bed for now.  I'll catch up with you all tomorrow night.
.
.
.
And look at that.  No multi-quotes needed in this post! HA!


----------



## NJDiva

Madonna3 said:


> neener neener neener



OMG I was thinking the same thing!!!


----------



## Offsides

I was just out shopping for 4 hours looking for luggage for my trip. I had the perfect suitcase, but when I retrieved it from the garage, I discovered my cat (or some other animal, I suppose) peed in it. So, now it stinks. Anyway, I ended up coming home with nothing. So, I am in a semi-panic, since we leave Thursday and I've got nothing. Yikes!

You're a nurse, Darcy? I'm going to go to nursing school. I've finished all of my pre-req's, except one.. so I should be able to start in the fall. So excited!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Madonna3 said:


> YAY!!!!
> 
> Got my freaking internet, tv, and phone back.
> 
> I survived 10 whole days before I broke down and switched companies. I was with Comcast and switched over to CenturyLink.
> 
> I couldn't take the unreliable wi-fi here. I was working on a patient chart from home the other day and after I wrote about 3 pages of the psychosocial assessment and hit send, the internet connection crashed and I lost the whole thing.
> 
> I got tired of not having enough channels to flip through when something had a commercial. It seems all the channels now show commercials at the same time. THAT and I missed the season premiere of the Borgias. I can't have that!
> 
> The home phone I didn't miss so much, but I hate talking for extended periods on my cell phone because it makes me face hot. So, the service was very reasonable with the tv and internet combined, so I just got it.
> 
> I'm very, very happy with the features. I love the whole home DVR. I can access the DVR from any room in my house. So, I don't have to watch a show in the living room. I can crawl into my bed and watch something I DVR'd earlier in the day. That service might have been available with Comcast, but I couldn't tell you as I wasn't willing to pay for it. This feature was free with the new company and it's not one of those promotional things. It will always be free.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the ramble. I made fajitas for dinner, got a movie on the 60" HD plasma, took a nap during a thunderstorm, and life is good today. Well, it's good every day, but today it's a little extra brighter.
> 
> Maria




 Thanks! Welcome back to the land of the technologically enhanced. hahaha. 




Madonna3 said:


> Cool about getting to be the best man and is Mandalay Bay a casino?



 Yup. Mandalay Bay is a casino.




DCTooTall said:


> Congrats!



Thanks!



NJDiva said:


> you'll be an awesome best man....
> good luck with the job....you can start saving for the next Disney trip! :



I'll do my best. haha. I just have to come up with a speech and figure out what to do for the bachelor party(although, it shouldn't be too hard since we do live in Vegas, haha)

Thanks! That's definitely the plan after my NYC trip in July! I'm going to be doing WDW next October so I'm thinking about getting the premier pass when I renew in 2012. 




tlionheart78 said:


> Congratulations on best man deal and the end of unemployment, bro!  I knew that it would end sooner than later.  BTW, does Vince Neil still know how to rock or has the Old Rocker syndrome started to kick in?



Thanks! I'm definitely happy it's over. It's only an on call position but all the on call's are getting 5 days a week right now (my friend is the manager so I had to ask haha) so I should be making pretty good money until summer is over.


----------



## ctnurse

Offsides said:


> I was just out shopping for 4 hours looking for luggage for my trip. I had the perfect suitcase, but when I retrieved it from the garage, I discovered my cat (or some other animal, I suppose) peed in it. So, now it stinks. Anyway, I ended up coming home with nothing. So, I am in a semi-panic, since we leave Thursday and I've got nothing. Yikes!
> 
> You're a nurse, Darcy? I'm going to go to nursing school. I've finished all of my pre-req's, except one.. so I should be able to start in the fall. So excited!



Good luck in school.  Ive been a nurse for 12 yrs and love my job!  Have a safe trip too!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

bluedevilinaz said:


> Well this week just turned from crap to amazing! My friend asked me to be his best man in his wedding in June and gave me a heads up on a job opening up tonight for housekeeping at Mandalay Bay! It's only about half of what I was making before but it's better than what I'm making on unemployment!



That is awesome.  Also, apply for a transporter position at the local hospitals.  They have trouble keeping people in those positions.  Pay might be slightly better than housekeeping. . .Spring Valley Hospital was where I worked. . .I have inside connections there. . .lol



Madonna3 said:


> YAY!!!!
> 
> Got my freaking internet, tv, and phone back.
> 
> I survived 10 whole days before I broke down and switched companies. I was with Comcast and switched over to CenturyLink.
> 
> I couldn't take the unreliable wi-fi here. I was working on a patient chart from home the other day and after I wrote about 3 pages of the psychosocial assessment and hit send, the internet connection crashed and I lost the whole thing.
> 
> I got tired of not having enough channels to flip through when something had a commercial. It seems all the channels now show commercials at the same time. THAT and I missed the season premiere of the Borgias. I can't have that!
> 
> The home phone I didn't miss so much, but I hate talking for extended periods on my cell phone because it makes me face hot. So, the service was very reasonable with the tv and internet combined, so I just got it.
> 
> I'm very, very happy with the features. I love the whole home DVR. I can access the DVR from any room in my house. So, I don't have to watch a show in the living room. I can crawl into my bed and watch something I DVR'd earlier in the day. That service might have been available with Comcast, but I couldn't tell you as I wasn't willing to pay for it. This feature was free with the new company and it's not one of those promotional things. It will always be free.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the ramble. I made fajitas for dinner, got a movie on the 60" HD plasma, took a nap during a thunderstorm, and life is good today. Well, it's good every day, but today it's a little extra brighter.
> 
> Maria



ROFLMAO. . .I would have broken long before 10 days was up. . .lol.



Floydian said:


> Well, the MD gave me a deal on the Lipitor to knock it down from $30 to $4, but the Plavix was still $30 (all of that with insurance). I can get most my 8 other prescriptions filled for $30 total, so I'd be scared to see what the Plavix would cost with no insurance.



I have some 30 day deals on Plavix.  I can have Dr. Mathias write 30 day scripts so I can pass those along.  I should see him on Friday. If you start getting muscle aches, it might be the Lipitor. . .keep me up to date. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Oh, and I drove out to Cocoa Beach last night to clear my head.  I have been thinking too much and needed to hear waves crashing to detox.  It was awesome.  Watched the sun rise this morning. Exactly what I needed to slow down my over-active mind. . .lol.  I have an Iron Infusion at 1 p.m. today so I am going to take a well deserved nap beforehand. . .


----------



## NJDiva

bluedevilinaz said:


> I'll do my best. haha. I just have to come up with a speech and figure out what to do for the bachelor party(although, it shouldn't be too hard since we do live in Vegas, haha)
> 
> Thanks! That's definitely the plan after my NYC trip in July! I'm going to be doing WDW next October so I'm thinking about getting the premier pass when I renew in 2012.



You're coming to NYC??! sweet! you need to let me know, it's just a train ride in for me.
Oh and btw my sorority sisters and I are headed to Vegas the first weekend in August so I may have to hunt you down! 

As for the speech, you know you can do it, I'm sure you have some great story that is funny and will make everyone cry. some of the best toasts are the ones that come straight from the heart and aren't rehearsed. Good luck sweetie!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh, and I drove out to Cocoa Beach last night to clear my head.  I have been thinking too much and needed to hear waves crashing to detox.  It was awesome.  Watched the sun rise this morning. Exactly what I needed to slow down my over-active mind. . .lol.  I have an Iron Infusion at 1 p.m. today so I am going to take a well deserved nap beforehand. . .



I  hate iron infusions, but necessary for me to stay awake for more than a couple hours at a time. 

 Good morning all... what's on the singles social club calendar today?? ... for me its 

DISNEYTRIPPLANNING 9am-10am
DISNEYTRIPPLANNING 10am-12pm
LUNCH 12-1pm
DISNEYTRIPPLANNING 1-3pm
WORK 3pm-3:30pm 
DISNEYTRIPPLANNING 3:30pm-5pm


In other news, this lady who tried to get off jury duty by saying that the three people that annoyed her the most was "hispanics, african-americans, and jews", was sentenced to Jury Duty for LIFE by the Judge.  I thought that was hilarious and taught me a lesson or two about the next time I want to plan my excuse.  I tried to get off jury duty one time and not only did they put me on it anyway, I was the foreperson.  Worse two weeks of my life.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Is there some way you can stream that for the rest of us? I can't find anything I want to watch.



Nope... Sorry.   About the only way I could've done it was point my webcam at the TV,   but then you wouldn't be able to see anything because of the distance from the TV the cam would've needed to be.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You guys are killing me with these super long multiposts.  I do most of my posting from my iPhone and it won't let me do a long post like that where I'm quoting someone.



 Oh you poor poor thing.....  



tlionheart78 said:


> I've had no troubles with LCD.  It's been perfect for my gaming systems and I've heard rumors years ago about screenburning on plasmas that I've stayed away from them for the time being.  Gotta love the geek tech fight though.   As for CONcast, about the only big problem I've had was customer service in the right location.  I live in East Tennessee (Comcast) guys, so don't give me Birmingham, Alabama's channel line-up.



most modern plasma's have an anti-screen burnin tech built in.   The problem comes when you have a static image over part of the screen.....such as a HUD or health bar in a video game....


And with all this video/ISP talk,    it's SOOOooooo hard for me to keep my mouth shut....



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> No thanks. I think I'd prefer to have the world's tiniest violin play a sad song for me.










Offsides said:


> I was just out shopping for 4 hours looking for luggage for my trip. I had the perfect suitcase, but when I retrieved it from the garage, I discovered my cat (or some other animal, I suppose) peed in it. So, now it stinks. Anyway, I ended up coming home with nothing. So, I am in a semi-panic, since we leave Thursday and I've got nothing. Yikes!




 Thought of checking someplace like Amazon and getting the bag overnighted to you?     Might work if you can't find something suitable locally.

I probable should get another bag.  The one I've been using is a large duffle type which was the best option they had a Walmart a couple years ago when I needed something for a quick work trip.   Considering how much traveling i've been doing lately,   i'm starting to think maybe I need to get something a little more.....rugged.


----------



## Offsides

ctnurse said:


> Good luck in school.  Ive been a nurse for 12 yrs and love my job!  Have a safe trip too!!!



Thank you! I'm really excited. What kind of nurse are you?



DCTooTall said:


> Thought of checking someplace like Amazon and getting the bag overnighted to you?     Might work if you can't find something suitable locally.



Yeah. I tried. A lot of overnight shipping is crazy expensive. I would be better off going to a store and buying a really expensive suitcase (what I hoped to avoid!). I have Amazon Prime, but unless it is sold directly from Amazon, you can't use the free 2 day shipping/ $4 overnight shipping. Lame 

I just spoke to my dad though, and he said he has a suitcase I can borrow. So, if I don't find one, I have a backup I can use.. thank goodness.

I'm so excited for my trip!


----------



## stitches of laughter

Hi everyone!  I'm Ellen! I'm not necessarily new to DisBoards, but I recently lost my Disney counter-part/ travel buddy/ Disney endurer. My mom passed away on February 20th, 2011. Disney World is something we shared together. Some of the fondest memories of her include Disney World. 

Anyway, I now have had my world upside down inside out and every other which way. But the only part of my world to remain the same *or, ever changing* is Disney World, I just have no one to share my love for or excitement with.

So I hope to find a few friends on here to get excited with all of the news and changes at Disney World. I hope I eventually find someone to share trips with, but that is wishful thinking 

I hope you all welcome me with open arms


----------



## ahoff

Went to the Post office this morning and got my ME tickets.  A sure sign that a DW trip is happening real soon!  Having had an AP for several years now I was not really aware as to how much regular passes are.  I was checking out what I will have to pay for my son and an AP might not be a bad deal for him, except he will most likely never use it again within a year.  




bluedevilinaz said:


> Well this week just turned from crap to amazing! My friend asked me to be his best man in his wedding in June and gave me a heads up on a job opening up tonight for housekeeping at Mandalay Bay!



Good Luck with the job!  And have fun in NY, I love the city.  Going in on Friday to see an art show.  Lot's of good places here, I recomend Rattle and Hum on 35th St, great beer selection (60+ on tap) and fairly close to Penn.



Madonna3 said:


> Got my freaking internet, tv, and phone back.
> 
> I survived 10 whole days before I broke down and switched companies.



It is going on a year now since I cancelled my cable.  For me, it was time and money better directed to more worthwhile ventures.



Floydian said:


> Well, the MD gave me a deal on the Lipitor to knock it down from $30 to $4



Not a bad price, I pay $25 for my lipitor



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You guys are killing me with these super long multiposts.  I do most of my posting from my iPhone and it won't let me do a long post like that where I'm quoting someone.



Typing on my phone  gets old fast.


----------



## ahoff

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh, and I drove out to Cocoa Beach last night to clear my head.  I have been thinking too much and needed to hear waves crashing to detox.  It was awesome.  Watched the sun rise this morning. Exactly what I needed to slow down my over-active mind. . .lol.  I have an Iron Infusion at 1 p.m. today so I am going to take a well deserved nap beforehand. . .



Good luck with the infusion.  

Can't wait for the summer, the ocean is only a few minutes away.




stitches of laughter said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm Ellen! I'm not necessarily new to DisBoards, but I recently lost my Disney counter-part/ travel buddy/ Disney endurer. My mom passed away on February 20th, 2011. Disney World is something we shared together. Some of the fondest memories of her include Disney World.
> 
> I hope you all welcome me with open arms



Sorry to hear about your Mom.  Welcome to the group.


----------



## Offsides

stitches of laughter said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm Ellen! I'm not necessarily new to DisBoards, but I recently lost my Disney counter-part/ travel buddy/ Disney endurer. My mom passed away on February 20th, 2011. Disney World is something we shared together. Some of the fondest memories of her include Disney World.
> 
> Anyway, I now have had my world upside down inside out and every other which way. But the only part of my world to remain the same *or, ever changing* is Disney World, I just have no one to share my love for or excitement with.
> 
> So I hope to find a few friends on here to get excited with all of the news and changes at Disney World. I hope I eventually find someone to share trips with, but that is wishful thinking
> 
> I hope you all welcome me with open arms



So sorry to hear about your mom! I'm new-ish here as well.. Welcome!


----------



## stitches of laughter

ahoff said:


> Sorry to hear about your Mom.  Welcome to the group.





Offsides said:


> So sorry to hear about your mom! I'm new-ish here as well.. Welcome!



Thank you, both!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Welcome and my condolences about your Mom. From what I've read so far, there is a great group here. 



stitches of laughter said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm Ellen! I'm not necessarily new to DisBoards, but I recently lost my Disney counter-part/ travel buddy/ Disney endurer. My mom passed away on February 20th, 2011. Disney World is something we shared together. Some of the fondest memories of her include Disney World.
> 
> Anyway, I now have had my world upside down inside out and every other which way. But the only part of my world to remain the same *or, ever changing* is Disney World, I just have no one to share my love for or excitement with.
> 
> So I hope to find a few friends on here to get excited with all of the news and changes at Disney World. I hope I eventually find someone to share trips with, but that is wishful thinking
> 
> I hope you all welcome me with open arms


----------



## Madonna3

Ugh! I'll explain more in a sec.



			
				DCTooTall said:
			
		

> most modern plasma's have an anti-screen burnin tech built in. The problem comes when you have a static image over part of the screen.....such as a HUD or health bar in a video game....



Hah! I was actually thinking of bringing up this exact thing in defense of my beloved plasma. If it sits idle too long it has a few different things it does to keep the screen from getting burned. If you pause something and leave it for more than 3 minutes, the screen turns itself off. It does some other things to keep the screen from getting damaged. I'm very happy about that because I can see how quickly a plasma can be ruined.

So anyway... it seems everyone in the office took today off. No one informed me that there wasn't going to be anyone here. I'm the only one here today and I have a zero patient load, so I am sitting down a long dark highway. I'm like a beacon in the night. I really just want to blast out of here, but I'm hourly and I don't wanna give up the money. I'm greedy like that.

I was so excited to try out my new features that I fell asleep trying to watch everything on TV. Didn't realize I missed it to much. Tonight I get to watch the permiere of the Borgia's that I missed. YAY!

The IRS has continued to claim jihad on my tax return. They keep changing the date that it's supposed to be deposited and I fear with the potential government shut down that I will NEVER see my refund check. It's all because of the first time homebuyer thing in 2008. They've had my return since the beginning of February and it still hasn't been processed. What the hell are they waiting for? Last week it said I would have my return by 4/5 and then today it said they were still processing it. I had read an article that said most refunds would be issued by 4/5, but that it would take until the end of April for some. I guess I fall into the latter category. I have no choice but to remain patient and have confidence in the U.S. Government and the IRS


----------



## DCTooTall

stitches of laughter said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm Ellen! I'm not necessarily new to DisBoards, but I recently lost my Disney counter-part/ travel buddy/ Disney endurer. My mom passed away on February 20th, 2011. Disney World is something we shared together. Some of the fondest memories of her include Disney World.
> 
> Anyway, I now have had my world upside down inside out and every other which way. But the only part of my world to remain the same *or, ever changing* is Disney World, I just have no one to share my love for or excitement with.
> 
> So I hope to find a few friends on here to get excited with all of the news and changes at Disney World. I hope I eventually find someone to share trips with, but that is wishful thinking
> 
> I hope you all welcome me with open arms




First off....     to the group!   You should have a blast here!

Now with that out of the way...     Sorry to hear about your mom.   I know what it's like to lose a parent WAY too young.

And you definately should not have any problems finding someone here to enjoy your Disney excursions with.    It may just be a friend....  and it could just be someone in the Orlando Area who may come join you for a day at the parks....  But with all of our Disney obsessions (not the mention the high percentage of AP's in the group.  ),    It's a pretty good bet that it wouldn't take too much arm twisting to get someone to join you if you ask nicely.   



LaLalovesWDW said:


> Welcome and my condolences about your Mom. From what I've read so far, there is a great group here.



    "A great group"!!   Sweet!  We have the fresh meat successfully conned into thinking we are a great group,  and not just a gathering of crazy people!   





Madonna3 said:


> Hah! I was actually thinking of bringing up this exact thing in defense of my beloved plasma. If it sits idle too long it has a few different things it does to keep the screen from getting burned. If you pause something and leave it for more than 3 minutes, the screen turns itself off. It does some other things to keep the screen from getting damaged. I'm very happy about that because I can see how quickly a plasma can be ruined.



 I kinda became a fan of Plasma TV's after I was given a nice one from work to trial a new product that's coming.    

Mine actually does a subtle pixel shift thing to prevent burn-in.  It allows it to protect the screen even when I play video games or watch something with a static image on the screen (even if it's one of those nasty network watermarks).


----------



## ahoff

Madonna3 said:


> The IRS has continued to claim jihad on my tax return. They keep changing the date that it's supposed to be deposited and I fear with the potential government shut down that I will NEVER see my refund check. It's all because of the first time homebuyer thing in 2008. They've had my return since the beginning of February and it still hasn't been processed. What the hell are they waiting for? Last week it said I would have my return by 4/5 and then today it said they were still processing it. I had read an article that said most refunds would be issued by 4/5, but that it would take until the end of April for some. I guess I fall into the latter category. I have no choice but to remain patient and have confidence in the U.S. Government and the IRS



Too bad about your return.  Mine came back within two weeks.  No state check yet though.  

Your last statement reminds me of a Roger Waters concert I was at.  When he sang the line, "Mother, should I trust the government?", the look on his face said it all.....


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> First off....     to the group!   You should have a blast here!
> 
> Now with that out of the way...     Sorry to hear about your mom.   I know what it's like to lose a parent WAY too young.
> 
> And you definately should not have any problems finding someone here to enjoy your Disney excursions with.    It may just be a friend....  and it could just be someone in the Orlando Area who may come join you for a day at the parks....  But with all of our Disney obsessions (not the mention the high percentage of AP's in the group.  ),    It's a pretty good bet that it wouldn't take too much arm twisting to get someone to join you if you ask nicely.
> 
> 
> ok, piggy-backing on what he said, we're happy to have you and feel free to share anything you wish to with us. It sucks to lose a parent but know that you have a bunch of us here that are here to help you with your Disney addiction.
> 
> "A great group"!!   Sweet!  We have the fresh meat successfully conned into thinking we are a great group,  and not just a gathering of crazy people!
> 
> )




Shhhh! you're not supposed to share that until they've posted more than 30 times!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

stitches of laughter said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm Ellen! I'm not necessarily new to DisBoards, but I recently lost my Disney counter-part/ travel buddy/ Disney endurer. My mom passed away on February 20th, 2011. Disney World is something we shared together. Some of the fondest memories of her include Disney World.
> Anyway, I now have had my world upside down inside out and every other which way. But the only part of my world to remain the same *or, ever changing* is Disney World, I just have no one to share my love for or excitement with.
> 
> So I hope to find a few friends on here to get excited with all of the news and changes at Disney World. I hope I eventually find someone to share trips with, but that is wishful thinking
> I hope you all welcome me with open arms



 WELCOME!!! We are fun, especially if you don't mind a certain amount of snarkiness. (sorry DC )

I'm sorry about your mom. At least you have some great memories.


----------



## NJDiva

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> WELCOME!!! We are fun, especially if you don't mind a certain amount of snarkiness. (sorry DC )
> 
> I'm sorry about your mom. At least you have some great memories.



what a great word...it fits him so well...(sorry DC )


----------



## Floydian

stitches of laughter said:


> .....I recently lost my Disney counter-part/ travel buddy/ Disney endurer. My mom passed away on February 20th, 2011. Disney World is something we shared together. Some of the fondest memories of her include Disney World.
> 
> Anyway, I now have had my world upside down inside out and every other which way. But the only part of my world to remain the same *or, ever changing* is Disney World, I just have no one to share my love for or excitement with.....



    



stitches of laughter said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm Ellen! I'm not necessarily new to DisBoards.....
> 
> So I hope to find a few friends on here to get excited with all of the news and changes at Disney World. I hope I eventually find someone to share trips with, but that is wishful thinking
> 
> I hope you all welcome me with open arms


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> WELCOME!!! We are fun, especially if you don't mind a certain amount of snarkiness. (sorry DC )





NJDiva said:


> what a great word...it fits him so well...(sorry DC )


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


>



 Awww...you know we heart you.
 But don't tell anybody else...


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Awww...you know we heart you.
> But don't tell anybody else...


----------



## tlionheart78

LaLalovesWDW said:


> I  hate iron infusions, but necessary for me to stay awake for more than a couple hours at a time.
> 
> Good morning all... what's on the singles social club calendar today?? ... for me its
> 
> DISNEYTRIPPLANNING 9am-10am
> DISNEYTRIPPLANNING 10am-12pm
> LUNCH 12-1pm
> DISNEYTRIPPLANNING 1-3pm
> WORK 3pm-3:30pm
> DISNEYTRIPPLANNING 3:30pm-5pm
> 
> 
> In other news, this lady who tried to get off jury duty by saying that the three people that annoyed her the most was "hispanics, african-americans, and jews", was sentenced to Jury Duty for LIFE by the Judge.  I thought that was hilarious and taught me a lesson or two about the next time I want to plan my excuse.  I tried to get off jury duty one time and not only did they put me on it anyway, I was the foreperson.  Worse two weeks of my life.



My curiosity made me click on the link as I am a sucker for weird and crazy news stories.  As for this particular person... the three people that annoy ME the most?  Racists, hypocrites, and stupid people.  Needless to say, I say she got what she deserved.  My late mother had to serve on jury duty back in the early 2000's.  She and my dad were away on a trip in Florida then and my sister and I watched the mail while they were gone.  Didn't open a thing. By the time they came back, she was already cursing me for not getting to that jury duty notice as her time to reply had expired and she had no choice but to serve.  Never spoke to me with a cheery tone during those two weeks. 


stitches of laughter said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm Ellen! I'm not necessarily new to DisBoards, but I recently lost my Disney counter-part/ travel buddy/ Disney endurer. My mom passed away on February 20th, 2011. Disney World is something we shared together. Some of the fondest memories of her include Disney World.
> 
> Anyway, I now have had my world upside down inside out and every other which way. But the only part of my world to remain the same *or, ever changing* is Disney World, I just have no one to share my love for or excitement with.
> 
> So I hope to find a few friends on here to get excited with all of the news and changes at Disney World. I hope I eventually find someone to share trips with, but that is wishful thinking
> 
> I hope you all welcome me with open arms


Hey, Ellen.  Name's David.  I can truly relate as to what you've been through as I lost my own mother back in 2008.  Worst summer of my life.  The surviving members of my family wanted to find a way to make our summer better for all of us (as I'm sure my mom would've wanted us to do) next year, so we all agreed a trip to the World was essential.  I was smitten hard with it and wanted to go back so bad that I did just that last year for my first solo trip.  Loved both experiences as it really made me more of a social person than it did back at home.  I'm strongly considering my next trip will be in May of next year, so if you're planning on a trip sometime then, I hope to run into there as well. 

BTW, :welcome" to the club.  And don't mind the bartender/owner.  He's a cool guy, but I hear his harem drives him nuts. 



DCTooTall said:


> "A great group"!!   Sweet!  We have the fresh meat successfully conned into thinking we are a great group,  and not just a gathering of crazy people!



DUDE!!!  Don't give away the secret to this thread's success!
.
.
.
So, Morse Code is dead, and we're too tired to type. Thus, we've resorted to smilies.  Betcha we'll be talking in 1337 speak next. :3


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

tlionheart78 said:


> My curiosity made me click on the link as I am a sucker for weird and crazy news stories.  As for this particular person... the three people that annoy ME the most?  Racists, hypocrites, and stupid people.


...and maybe people who drive way below the speed limit in the left lane 


tlionheart78 said:


> BTW, :welcome" to the club.  And don't mind the bartender/owner.  He's a cool guy, but I hear his harem drives him nuts.





tlionheart78 said:


> So, Morse Code is dead, and we're too tired to type. Thus, we've resorted to smilies.  Betcha we'll be talking in 1337 speak next. :3


Well that cuts me out of the conversation... Who's going to teach me this 1337 language?


----------



## DCTooTall

tlionheart78 said:


> BTW, :welcome" to the club.  And don't mind the bartender/owner.  He's a cool guy, but I hear his harem drives him nuts.



Ok seriously....  did I miss the memo?




tlionheart78 said:


> So, Morse Code is dead, and we're too tired to type. Thus, we've resorted to smilies.  Betcha we'll be talking in 1337 speak next. :3



  I was gonna do a big 1337 speak response to this....  but honestly....  I'm too lazy.   lol



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> ...and maybe people who drive way below the speed limit in the left lane







TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Well that cuts me out of the conversation... Who's going to teach me this 1337 language?



There are several different versions and levels of doing it...  but the most basic is you simply replace letters with numbers as they fit.

example....     1337  is actually "leet"

After that... you can start adding other symbols and characters to replace your letters,   such as "@"  for an "A"


----------



## tlionheart78

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Well that cuts me out of the conversation... Who's going to teach me this 1337 language?





DCTooTall said:


> There are several different versions and levels of doing it...  but the most basic is you simply replace letters with numbers as they fit.
> 
> example....     1337  is actually "leet"
> 
> After that... you can start adding other symbols and characters to replace your letters,   such as "@"  for an "A"



Oorrr, you could cheat and use this translator I found. 
http://www.jayssite.com/stuff/l33t/l33t_translator.html


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


>



you know we wouldn't pick on you if we didn't like you....


----------



## ctnurse

Offsides said:


> Thank you! I'm really excited. What kind of nurse are you?
> 
> I do home health and LOVE it!
> 
> Yeah. I tried. A lot of overnight shipping is crazy expensive. I would be better off going to a store and buying a really expensive suitcase (what I hoped to avoid!). I have Amazon Prime, but unless it is sold directly from Amazon, you can't use the free 2 day shipping/ $4 overnight shipping. Lame
> 
> I just spoke to my dad though, and he said he has a suitcase I can borrow. So, if I don't find one, I have a backup I can use.. thank goodness.
> 
> I'm so excited for my trip!





stitches of laughter said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm Ellen! I'm not necessarily new to DisBoards, but I recently lost my Disney counter-part/ travel buddy/ Disney endurer. My mom passed away on February 20th, 2011. Disney World is something we shared together. Some of the fondest memories of her include Disney World.
> 
> Anyway, I now have had my world upside down inside out and every other which way. But the only part of my world to remain the same *or, ever changing* is Disney World, I just have no one to share my love for or excitement with.
> 
> So I hope to find a few friends on here to get excited with all of the news and changes at Disney World. I hope I eventually find someone to share trips with, but that is wishful thinking
> 
> I hope you all welcome me with open arms



Sorry about your mom but welcome


----------



## DCTooTall

tlionheart78 said:


> Oorrr, you could cheat and use this translator I found.
> http://www.jayssite.com/stuff/l33t/l33t_translator.html



yup... Definately cheating...


To be honest though....  If you know the basics,   it works great since they always tell you you should include numbers and sometimes special characters in your passwords.    So instead of using a plain text password,    throw in some 1337 and instantly your password goes from weak to strong.

Example:

password  ==  p@55w0rd





NJDiva said:


> you know we wouldn't pick on you if we didn't like you....



Hmmmmm.....       Guess that's one way to look at it.


and at least you aren't pointing at me while laughing at me.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> yup... Definately cheating...
> 
> 
> To be honest though....  If you know the basics,   it works great since they always tell you you should include numbers and sometimes special characters in your passwords.    So instead of using a plain text password,    throw in some 1337 and instantly your password goes from weak to strong.
> 
> Example:
> 
> password  ==  p@55w0rd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm.....       Guess that's one way to look at it.
> 
> 
> and at least you aren't pointing at me while laughing at me.



who says were weren't! 

c'mon you didn't have that girl in school that tease you because she liked you....


----------



## bluedevilinaz

nurse.darcy said:


> That is awesome.  Also, apply for a transporter position at the local hospitals.  They have trouble keeping people in those positions.  Pay might be slightly better than housekeeping. . .Spring Valley Hospital was where I worked. . .I have inside connections there. . .lol



I'll check that out. Thanks for the tip on that. 



NJDiva said:


> You're coming to NYC??! sweet! you need to let me know, it's just a train ride in for me.
> Oh and btw my sorority sisters and I are headed to Vegas the first weekend in August so I may have to hunt you down!
> 
> As for the speech, you know you can do it, I'm sure you have some great story that is funny and will make everyone cry. some of the best toasts are the ones that come straight from the heart and aren't rehearsed. Good luck sweetie!



Yup! I'm gonna be there the weekend of July 30th for the Blue Man Group fan meet(I'm a bigger Blue Man fan than I am Disney actually, not by much though, haha) I'll let you know the exact dates once I get my plane ticket. 

Awesome! I'm always down to hang out with college chicks on the strip! 

I've got a few good ideas for it. haha. Thanks 



ahoff said:


> Good Luck with the job!  And have fun in NY, I love the city.  Going in on Friday to see an art show.  Lot's of good places here, I recomend Rattle and Hum on 35th St, great beer selection (60+ on tap) and fairly close to Penn.



Thanks! I'm sure I will. It'll be my first time so I hope I can take in everything in the 4-5 days I'll be there. Nice. Cool I'll keep that in mind for the rest of the group since I only drink hard liquor. We'll mainly be in SOHO though around the Astor Place Theater.


----------



## tlionheart78

DCTooTall said:


> yup... Definately cheating...
> 
> 
> To be honest though....  If you know the basics,   it works great since they always tell you you should include numbers and sometimes special characters in your passwords.    So instead of using a plain text password,    throw in some 1337 and instantly your password goes from weak to strong.
> 
> Example:
> 
> password  ==  p@55w0rd



Gee, and I thought my password technique was unique.  Ah, well, what can you do?



DCTooTall said:


> Hmmmmm.....       Guess that's one way to look at it.
> 
> 
> *and at least you aren't pointing at me while laughing at me.*



Of course we would never do that.  No one's designed a smiley for that yet.   J/K


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> who says were weren't!
> 
> c'mon you didn't have that girl in school that tease you because she liked you....



    school...  not really....


actually...  between being the geeky nerd and homeschooling...  didn't get much of that.  most of the time I was either the guy who the girls enjoyed playing with my hair (my hair used to be long),   or they enjoyed drawing all over me in marker.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> school...  not really....
> 
> 
> actually...  between being the geeky nerd and homeschooling...  didn't get much of that.  most of the time I was either the guy who the girls enjoyed playing with my hair (my hair used to be long),   or they enjoyed drawing all over me in marker.



awww....that's so adorable. and I can't see you as a geeky nerd...you're too cute for that...


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> awww....that's so adorable. and I can't see you as a geeky nerd...you're too cute for that...



    Remind me to keep pictures of my teen years well hidden.


----------



## Offsides

bluedevilinaz said:


> Thanks! I'm sure I will. It'll be my first time so I hope I can take in everything in the 4-5 days I'll be there. Nice. Cool I'll keep that in mind for the rest of the group since I only drink hard liquor. We'll mainly be in SOHO though around the Astor Place Theater.



I used to live in NYC. I miss it! SoHo is cool. If you guys happen to find yourselves on the Upper West Side.. and you like cookies, there is a bakery there called Levain that has hands down the BEST cookies I have ever encountered in my entire existence. They are amazing.



DCTooTall said:


> actually...  between being the geeky nerd and homeschooling...  didn't get much of that.  most of the time I was either the guy who the girls enjoyed playing with my hair (my hair used to be long),   or they enjoyed drawing all over me in marker.



You were homeschooled? I was homeschooled for a while during high school.


----------



## DIS_MERI

Offsides said:


> You were homeschooled? I was homeschooled for a while during high school.



Cool!  I wasn't homeschooled, but most of my friends were and I homeschool my kids (well, the youngest isn't school age yet, but she will be homeschooled).


----------



## Madonna3

I give parents credit and respect that home school. If I tried that, I would be behind bars.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hello SSC, sorry I have not been keeping up lately.  I am always wiped out after my iron infusions (could be the benadryl and steroids they give beforehand to keep me from having an allergic reaction - its their standard protocol). I will try to keep up lol. 

Welcome to the new faces. . .


----------



## ahoff

bluedevilinaz said:


> Thanks! I'm sure I will. It'll be my first time so I hope I can take in everything in the 4-5 days I'll be there. Nice. Cool I'll keep that in mind for the rest of the group since I only drink hard liquor. We'll mainly be in SOHO though around the Astor Place Theater.



Have seen BMG several times at Astor.  lots of cool places nearby, head down St Marks Place.  I do know of a place you would like called the Whiskey Bar in Brooklyn, but there must be places nearby as well.




Offsides said:


> I used to live in NYC. I miss it! SoHo is cool. If you guys happen to find yourselves on the Upper West Side.. and you like cookies, there is a bakery there called Levain that has hands down the BEST cookies I have ever encountered in my entire existence. They are amazing.



Thanks for the tip on that, will try to look it up.  Going in tomorrow.  An art show is opening tonight featuring paintings based on the films of Tarentino and the Coen Brothers.  
http://spokeblog.com/2011/03/30/quentin-vs-coen-preview-2/


----------



## CoasterAddict

ahoff said:


> An art show is opening tonight featuring paintings based on the films of Tarentino and the Coen Brothers.
> http://spokeblog.com/2011/03/30/quentin-vs-coen-preview-2/



Ooh, that should be cheerful.


----------



## stitches of laughter

oh man I have a lot of catching up to
thank you all for being so nice


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Well, its almost 5'o clock in Madrid... so I just wanted to stop by my new favorite group of online misfits and say...


----------



## NJDiva

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Well, its almost 5'o clock in Madrid... so I just wanted to stop by my new favorite group of online misfits and say...



UMMMMM....where are you??


----------



## DCTooTall

Offsides said:


> You were homeschooled? I was homeschooled for a while during high school.



  Yup....  Which probably explains at least a small part of why i'm so...odd.  



stitches of laughter said:


> oh man I have a lot of catching up to
> thank you all for being so nice



  Welcome to the Singles Social Club....  where if you step away for more than a couple hours,   you'll have a TON of posts to catch up on.



LaLalovesWDW said:


> Well, its almost 5'o clock in Madrid... so I just wanted to stop by my new favorite group of online misfits and say...



   Nice!


----------



## Offsides

DIS_MERI said:


> Cool!  I wasn't homeschooled, but most of my friends were and I homeschool my kids (well, the youngest isn't school age yet, but she will be homeschooled).



My aunt homeschools (or homeschooled) all of her kids. We moved during my junior year of high school and I was really far ahead of the district we moved to, so my aunt suggested to my mom that I try homeschool, so I did. I really loved it. I'm more of an independent learner anyway, so it worked well for me.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

ahoff said:


> Have seen BMG several times at Astor.  lots of cool places nearby, head down St Marks Place.  I do know of a place you would like called the Whiskey Bar in Brooklyn, but there must be places nearby as well.



Awesome  I'm helping organize the fan meet on July 30th for their 20th anniversary at the Astor. We'll definitely check it out. Thanks. If I head up that way I'll be sure to check it out, I'm sure you're right.



Offsides said:


> I used to live in NYC. I miss it! SoHo is cool. If you guys happen to find yourselves on the Upper West Side.. and you like cookies, there is a bakery there called Levain that has hands down the BEST cookies I have ever encountered in my entire existence. They are amazing.



Mmmm... Cookies....*drools* hahaha


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

NJDiva said:


> UMMMMM....where are you??




LOL well... actually buried under servers in my office in NYC , but Im just keeping with the thread title "It's 5 o'clock somewhere" 

 Otherwise checking out some of the "hot topics" here on DIS.  There are some rude people on here... glad they didn't address me because there would be some furniture movin' in there...


----------



## nurse.darcy

LaLalovesWDW said:


> LOL well... actually buried under servers in my office in NYC , but Im just keeping with the thread title "It's 5 o'clock somewhere"
> 
> Otherwise checking out some of the "hot topics" here on DIS.  There are some rude people on here... glad they didn't address me because there would be some furniture movin' in there...



Ahhhh, so basically you are just commiserating with people in Madrid. . .got it.  Local on the East Coast. . .got it. . .just checking. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

wow.... Can't believe i actually posted a profile on Disdates today.      Definately am bored.

the question becomes now,   should i post a pic or not?  and if so,  which one?   


OH!  and for anybody in the general geographic region of the country,    just thought i'd point out that NEXT weekend there is a DISMEET in Baltimore.  You can find the info in another one of the threads here in the Adults and Solo's section of the DIS.     i know i'm planning on making the drive down,   and thought i'd mention it since we have a few NJ, NYC, and VA peeps here as well.   (think the meet is around the Inner Harbor,   so if you can probably get away with a train into Baltimore and don't need to worry about a car.)


----------



## Offsides

DCTooTall said:


> wow.... Can't believe i actually posted a profile on Disdates today.      Definately am bored.
> 
> the question becomes now,   should i post a pic or not?  and if so,  which one?



Ooo. I did as well. Had to do something to pass the time until my flight leaves for Florida!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Hey DIS friends! How's your thirsty Thursday going? I am sitting at the hairdresser's waiting for my hair to be done. Nothing crazy going on like a lady mohawk. Just a trim. Been growing my hair out for a year. It's gone from chin length to almost half way down my back. So I won't be cutting it any time soon. Takes it too long to grow out.


----------



## DCTooTall

Offsides said:


> Ooo. I did as well. Had to do something to pass the time until my flight leaves for Florida!



  figured i'd sign your guestbook.   

   Now I just gotta figure out what picture to post.   sadly I don't have access to many on here.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hey DIS friends! How's your thirsty Thursday going? I am sitting at the hairdresser's waiting for my hair to be done. Nothing crazy going on like a lady mohawk. Just a trim. Been growing my hair out for a year. It's gone from chin length to almost half way down my back. So I won't be cutting it any time soon. Takes it too long to grow out.



  I miss my hair.        i'd be tempted to grow it back out,   but everytime I hit that awkward transition stage from short to long,   I realize I'm too old to go thru that again and cut it.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> OH!  and for anybody in the general geographic region of the country,    just thought i'd point out that NEXT weekend there is a DISMEET in Baltimore.  You can find the info in another one of the threads here in the Adults and Solo's section of the DIS.     i know i'm planning on making the drive down,   and thought i'd mention it since we have a few NJ, NYC, and VA peeps here as well.   (think the meet is around the Inner Harbor,   so if you can probably get away with a train into Baltimore and don't need to worry about a car.)



darn, I have a prior commitment
next weekend is the New Hope Ren Faire.\\

I just got an email this morning from a very pretty, very Hot fire breathing female, stating that she's hoping to see me there...  so being the nice guy that I am, I'll go hang out with her, not that I want to, but because , she asked me...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> darn, I have a prior commitmentnext weekend is the New Hope Ren Faire.\\
> 
> I just got an email this morning from a very pretty, very Hot fire breathing female, stating that she's hoping to see me there...  so being the nice guy that I am, I'll go hang out with her, not that I want to, but because , she asked me...



Fire breathing??? Awesome. I would go, too.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> figured i'd sign your guestbook.
> 
> Now I just gotta figure out what picture to post.   sadly I don't have access to many on here.
> 
> 
> 
> I miss my hair.        i'd be tempted to grow it back out,   but everytime I hit that awkward transition stage from short to long,   I realize I'm too old to go thru that again and cut it.



You should post a picture. I want to see one with long hair.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You should post a picture. I want to see one with long hair.



I've got a couple on my Facebook if you dig thru some of the older pics.


And you can also check out my old myspace (which as a disclaimer...  I haven't actually logged into or checked in a couple years now.).     I use the same SN and I think most of the pics are not protected there.


I would also say you could probably google me,    but it looks like most of what it finds now when you image search "dctootall" are all sorts of images from the DIS


----------



## DIS_MERI

Hello SSC peeps 

Sorry for anyone I missed the last few days while I was head cold fog 

I told the kids last week that we would for sure not be going for 4th of July week, now.  But I'm going to see how long I can hold out on tell them that we are for sure going Sept 30-Oct 6, since I booked our airfare a few minutes ago!  Figure we will catch homeschool day on October 3, since we can get 6 day park hoppers with waterparks for only $200 each and do a super budget trip this time.  The rest of our planned travel funds I will save and use to go again in June 2012 for Star Wars Weekend since DS would rather go then than his birthday anyway   So excited!  Now to making dining reservations for October!


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Fire breathing??? Awesome. I would go, too.



Fly up to PA and you can go with me..


----------



## DCTooTall

DIS_MERI said:


> Hello SSC peeps
> 
> Sorry for anyone I missed the last few days while I was head cold fog
> 
> I told the kids last week that we would for sure not be going for 4th of July week, now.  But I'm going to see how long I can hold out on tell them that we are for sure going Sept 30-Oct 6, since I booked our airfare a few minutes ago!  Figure we will catch homeschool day on October 3, since we can get 6 day park hoppers with waterparks for only $200 each and do a super budget trip this time.  The rest of our planned travel funds I will save and use to go again in June 2012 for Star Wars Weekend since DS would rather go then than his birthday anyway   So excited!  Now to making dining reservations for October!




Hmmmm....   From some of the preliminary dates i'm seeing people saying HHN will be held on,   I may actually be down there during that time.    i'm waiting for the official date announcements,   but I'm thinking either late Sept or early Oct so that my short HHN trip doesn't hit too close to my bigger November trip.

Depending on when I'm down there,   I've got an AP so we may be able to hang out at some time.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> Fly up to PA and you can go with me..
> 
> [





Most of the people I know would rather spin fire and dance with fire than breath fire.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Most of the people I know would rather spin fire and dance with fire than breath fire.



that's what I like about this one, she likes danger..

she also dances with it, walks on glass..etc..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> that's what I like about this one, she likes danger..
> 
> she also dances with it, walks on glass..etc..



....


care to introduce us?


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> ....
> 
> 
> care to introduce us?



 sure, how old are you again..

I actually prefer her mother..LOL


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> sure, how old are you again..
> 
> I actually prefer her mother..LOL



31.

That weird chronological age where i'm too young to be old,   yet too old to be young.


----------



## Offsides

DCTooTall said:


> figured i'd sign your guestbook.
> 
> Now I just gotta figure out what picture to post.   sadly I don't have access to many on here.



Yay.. thanks! 

I couldn't decide which one to use, so I just took a new one ha ha.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 31.
> 
> That weird chronological age where i'm too young to be old,   yet too old to be young.



I think the same thing about 53..LOL


----------



## DCTooTall

Offsides said:


> Yay.. thanks!
> 
> I couldn't decide which one to use, so I just took a new one ha ha.



  I might do that....except I hate having my picture taken....and I'm at work so no camera is available.



MICKEY88 said:


> I think the same thing about 53..LOL




  There's a definite reason I made sure i put in the "chronological" identifier.


----------



## Offsides

DCTooTall said:


> I might do that....except I hate having my picture taken....and I'm at work so no camera is available.



I despise having my picture taken, I understand. Sometimes sacrifices must be made 

Boo work. I am SO happy to not have to go back to work until next Thursday.


----------



## DCTooTall

Offsides said:


> I despise having my picture taken, I understand. Sometimes sacrifices must be made
> 
> Boo work. I am SO happy to not have to go back to work until next Thursday.




Sometimes they do.   Thankfully i'm usually the one with the camera,  so I get to avoid having the picture taken.   lol


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You should post a picture. I want to see one with long hair.



Eh....  You lucked out.   I'm bored,  and happened to remember that I had some OLD pictures sitting on an ancient photobucket account that I could access from work.

So here,  you not only get to see some ancient pictures of me with long hair,   but you also get to see me clean shaven.   (Which I really don't do often because I get carded for R rated movies if i do)












and then the morning I went to get my hair chopped off...


----------



## DIS_MERI

DCTooTall said:


> So here,  you not only get to see some ancient pictures of me with long hair,   but you also get to see me clean shaven.   (Which I really don't do often because I get carded for R rated movies if i do)



I *was* going to mention that you look a little young in the first picture....although the further past 30 that you get the less you will mind that 

I used to say I look like a 12 year old when I have my hair in a pony tail.  Sadly, that isn't the case so much anymore, since few 12 year olds are developing laugh lines


----------



## Offsides

DCTooTall said:


> Sometimes they do.   Thankfully i'm usually the one with the camera,  so I get to avoid having the picture taken.   lol



That is one way to do it!

Heh. I'm posting this from my phone. Who knew I could do this?

I look way younger than I am. I got carded trying to buy sparklers once, ha ha.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Eh....  You lucked out.   I'm bored,  and happened to remember that I had some OLD pictures sitting on an ancient photobucket account that I could access from work.
> 
> So here,  you not only get to see some ancient pictures of me with long hair,   but you also get to see me clean shaven.   (Which I really don't do often because I get carded for R rated movies if i do)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then the morning I went to get my hair chopped off...



Hey, I like your pics. Glad you found them. I just went and checked out your Facebook, too, so now I've seen tons of pictures of you. Do you really get carded for movies? I still do at bars because I look way younger than I am. People always think my younger sister is older than me.  it used to really bug me, but not anymore now that we're in our 30's. 

And can i just say I'm glad you're going back to working nights?


----------



## DCTooTall

DIS_MERI said:


> I *was* going to mention that you look a little young in the first picture....although the further past 30 that you get the less you will mind that
> 
> I used to say I look like a 12 year old when I have my hair in a pony tail.  Sadly, that isn't the case so much anymore, since few 12 year olds are developing laugh lines



Well the first 2 pictures were taken in 2003 or 2004...  so that would've made me....um....24yrs old?   the only big difference between the 2008 pic me and the me today is that i've lost some weight (face not quite as chubby),   and I cut my hair.....hmmmm... then again....  I have been kinda lazy for the past year,   so I may have put that face weight back on.      it's so hard to tell sometimes.


----------



## DIS_MERI

Hmmm, would you go to Magic Kingdom on October 1 (40th anniversary) to see the special stuff, or skip it and maybe not see any of the stuff?  I think we will avoid Epcot on the weekends to keep out of the F&W crowd and do our food tasting during the week when it is less crowded....


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> Hmmm, would you go to Magic Kingdom on October 1 (40th anniversary) to see the special stuff, or skip it and maybe not see any of the stuff?  I think we will avoid Epcot on the weekends to keep out of the F&W crowd and do our food tasting during the week when it is less crowded....



I think I would go to the MK because an anniversary like that doesn't come around very often. Hopefully, the experience would be worth the crowds.


----------



## DCTooTall

Offsides said:


> That is one way to do it!
> 
> Heh. I'm posting this from my phone. Who knew I could do this?
> 
> I look way younger than I am. I got carded trying to buy sparklers once, ha ha.



We seem to have a few phone posters here....   damned addicts!





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hey, I like your pics. Glad you found them. I just went and checked out your Facebook, too, so now I've seen tons of pictures of you. Do you really get carded for movies? I still do at bars because I look way younger than I am. People always think my younger sister is older than me.  it used to really bug me, but not anymore now that we're in our 30's.



  The one that got me the most was when I had shaved and was at walmart to buy Boondock Saints on DVD.   Since I pretty much never got carded buying cigs or liquor,  I had left my ID in the car.    Wouldn't you know it,  they carded me and wouldn't let me buy the movie without running to the car to get my ID.      I also got carded a few times at a movie theater trying to see an R rated movie.

Honestly....  after dealing with the carding trouble enough when I was younger,   I don't find myself shaving it all off much anymore.    Between that,    and the Legolas comments I got when I shaved (and still had my hair),   I pretty much got comfortable with the way I have my facial hair now.




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> And can i just say I'm glad you're going back to working nights?




   Now you have an idea how I felt when I'd go to bed,  get to work,  and find 4 pages of posts to catch up on!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> Fly up to PA and you can go with me..



Haha. I *wish* I had the freedom and the money to traipse on up to PA just cause I felt like it.


----------



## DCTooTall

DIS_MERI said:


> Hmmm, would you go to Magic Kingdom on October 1 (40th anniversary) to see the special stuff, or skip it and maybe not see any of the stuff?  I think we will avoid Epcot on the weekends to keep out of the F&W crowd and do our food tasting during the week when it is less crowded....





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I think I would go to the MK because an anniversary like that doesn't come around very often. Hopefully, the experience would be worth the crowds.



Oooooo.... I had forgotten about the anniversary....  Maybe I should try to be there for that weekend.    

I'd say do it.  If nothing more,   you might gain some extra memories since you can say you (and your kids) where there.     if you have park hoppers,  you can always show up to see whatever special thing they do,  and then jump parks if the crowds are too bad.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1) We seem to have a few phone posters here....   damned addicts!
> 
> 
> 2),   Now you have an idea how I felt when I'd go to bed,  get to work,  and find 4 pages of posts to catch up on!





DCTooTall said:


> 3)Oooooo.... I had forgotten about the anniversary....  Maybe I should try to be there for that weekend.
> 
> I'd say do it.  If nothing more,   you might gain some extra memories since you can say you (and your kids) where there.     if you have park hoppers,  you can always show up to see whatever special thing they do,  and then jump parks if the crowds are too bad.



1) 

2) yes, but I was also being bored this morning and was like, "maybe I'll messenger Daryl" and then I remembered you were at work so no yahoo.

3) you crack me up. You're never going to be able to pick dates because you want to be there for everything. "maybe I'll go that weekend" "maybe I'll go that weekend."


----------



## DIS_MERI

DCTooTall said:


> Between that,    and the Legolas comments I got when I shaved (and still had my hair),   I pretty much got comfortable with the way I have my facial hair now.



Wait, it is bad thing to have a resemblance to Legolas/Orlando Bloom 



DCTooTall said:


> Oooooo.... I had forgotten about the anniversary....  Maybe I should try to be there for that weekend.
> 
> I'd say do it.  If nothing more,   you might gain some extra memories since you can say you (and your kids) where there.     if you have park hoppers,  you can always show up to see whatever special thing they do,  and then jump parks if the crowds are too bad.



I typed up a reply to this then closed the wrong window, sigh.  Yes, we will have hoppers and waterpark/DQ visits available.  Homeschool Day is that Monday so we get 6 day hoppers with 4 WP/DQ visits for about $200 each *and* we get to attend a class about cooking and nutrition with Epcot Chefs.  I'm so excited about it!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 2) yes, but I was also being bored this morning and was like, "maybe I'll messenger Daryl" and then I remembered you were at work so no yahoo.



Ah.... Well I'm headed back to nights a week from Monday,  and I'm always on Skype while at work if you get bored.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 3) you crack me up. You're never going to be able to pick dates because you want to be there for everything. "maybe I'll go that weekend" "maybe I'll go that weekend."



  Well I was hoping for late september/early october for my HHN trip,  so this works.   Since I have a AP,  running over to the MK for 40th anniversary stuff won't be that big a deal.




DIS_MERI said:


> Wait, it is bad thing to have a resemblance to Legolas/Orlando Bloom



  yes.....  yes it is.   






DIS_MERI said:


> I typed up a reply to this then closed the wrong window, sigh.  Yes, we will have hoppers and waterpark/DQ visits available.  Homeschool Day is that Monday so we get 6 day hoppers with 4 WP/DQ visits for about $200 each *and* we get to attend a class about cooking and nutrition with Epcot Chefs.  I'm so excited about it!



  Cool.....  so just see what's going on for the 40th,  and you can decide if it's worth running in for it.     Odds are it'll be something "small" like a rededication or special rope drop ceremony.    Anything bigger and I'd almost expect Disney to make it more than a day thing.....  you know...  like a birthday cake castle!


----------



## DIS_MERI

DCTooTall said:


> Cool.....  so just see what's going on for the 40th,  and you can decide if it's worth running in for it.     Odds are it'll be something "small" like a rededication or special rope drop ceremony.    Anything bigger and I'd almost expect Disney to make it more than a day thing.....  you know...  like a birthday cake castle!



So far the 1st  has Celebrate a Dream Come True Parade (3pm, the whole time I'm there) plus Wishes Fireworks (9pm, not shown 10/2 or 10/6).  There is also the Main Street Electrical Parade (8pm, not shown 10/2, 10/4, 10/6).  EasyWDW says Disney hasn't announced anything else yet, but it *is* almost 6 months away, so it will be interesting to see what they have on offer.  I don't have a room reservation yet (will probably use DVC once my contract closes unless they want to be nice and offer free dining....) so I can't even book dining yet for the 5th and 6th, lol.  We won't fly in until after 8pm on the 30th, so I'm not counting it for anything.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Sometimes they do.   Thankfully i'm usually the one with the camera,  so I get to avoid having the picture taken.   lol



WTH. I am sorry.  You look absolutely great now.  These pics are just uh, well, uh.. .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Its a good thing my church loves me. . .I am sooooo depressed right now.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Its a good thing my church loves me. . .I am sooooo depressed right now.



do you need me to be your life coach


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> WTH. I am sorry.  You look absolutely great now.  These pics are just uh, well, uh.. .lol.



     I miss my hair...  but I also realize that not every woman likes a guy with long hair.        And those were also pics taken from a cheap webcam back in '04,   so it wasn't the best quality.



nurse.darcy said:


> Its a good thing my church loves me. . .I am sooooo depressed right now.




We love you too.    Think happy thoughts!


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> do you need me to be your life coach



Yes, yes I do. . .really bad. . .


----------



## ahoff

DIS_MERI said:


> Hmmm, would you go to Magic Kingdom on October 1 (40th anniversary) to see the special stuff, or skip it and maybe not see any of the stuff?  I think we will avoid Epcot on the weekends to keep out of the F&W crowd and do our food tasting during the week when it is less crowded....



I didn't even know that was happening, I am going that weekend for the Wine and Dine Half Marathon.  




nurse.darcy said:


> Its a good thing my church loves me. . .I am sooooo depressed right now.



I think my church loves me too.  And I hope your mood improves, the weekend is here!


----------



## Madonna3

DcTooTall - I think you look better clean shaven and your hair was gorgeous!!

Darcy - Do something that makes you feel better. I know there are times when things aren't going our way or we feel hopeless about a situation, but if today is the absolute worst then tomorrow surely has to be better. Go for a walk, call a friend, have lunch with someone. Do something that will lift your spirits so this way you can't say it was all bad. You'll have something positive to hold onto. I know it's hard to find the sunshine when there's clouds, but I assure you, it's always shining. 

On an unrelated note - I also have a profile on disdates. Here's hoping for something better than the usual. I hooked up with a cop when I first got divorced. He and I have been on and off for two years now including our most recent hook up. I think this is the 3rd time we've done the "dating" thing. He comes and goes as he pleases and I'm an idiot because every time he wants to come around, I'm single and have nothing better to do anyway, so I play along. I am so tired of being filler for people until something better comes along. I'm naive in the sense that I take people at their word and trust them until they give me a reason not to trust. So, when someone tells me that they have feelings for me, I believe them. I didn't realize feelings could be so fickle for some. Anyway, this guy knew I was single because my recent ex boyfriend also works with him. When the old cop asked the ex boyfriend a general status of my well being, the ex told him we broke up. Next thing I know, here comes old cop. Ugh!!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

What is this Disdates thing I keep reading about and should I sign up or not??  I want to have fun too!


----------



## ludari

nurse.darcy said:


> Its a good thing my church loves me. . .I am sooooo depressed right now.



Sorry to hear about this.  Sending hugs from SoCal.


----------



## ludari

DIS_MERI said:


> Hmmm, would you go to Magic Kingdom on October 1 (40th anniversary) to see the special stuff, or skip it and maybe not see any of the stuff?  I think we will avoid Epcot on the weekends to keep out of the F&W crowd and do our food tasting during the week when it is less crowded....



I just confirmed a weekend trip to run the F&W 1/2 marathon so I'll be in town.  I'm not sure if I have enough time to visit MK, but maybe I should consider it?


----------



## Floydian

Madonna3 said:


> He comes and goes as he pleases and I'm an idiot because every time he wants to come around, I'm single and have nothing better to do anyway, so I play along.



Try to enjoy it for what it is. If it serves a purpose to you, what's the harm? As long as you're not trying to fool yourself, let it fill whatever part of your life you need it to. (Then kick him to the curb when YOU'RE done!) 

Maybe it doesn't work for everyone, but I know that when I try to convince myself it's something that it's not, or that I can change the person or situation by sheer willpower, that I have the biggest letdowns. Fortunately, I've managed to avoid anything even close to those situations for a very long time, so there's no chance of that happening to me.


----------



## DCTooTall

Madonna3 said:


> DcTooTall - I think you look better clean shaven and your hair was gorgeous!!



  Told you guys that some people liked the hair.          Funny thing is I actually had someone ask me once if I was interested in modeling.    I never followed up on it,    but i'm guessing the hair was a big part of the question.



Madonna3 said:


> On an unrelated note - I also have a profile on disdates. Here's hoping for something better than the usual. I hooked up with a cop when I first got divorced. He and I have been on and off for two years now including our most recent hook up. I think this is the 3rd time we've done the "dating" thing. He comes and goes as he pleases and I'm an idiot because every time he wants to come around, I'm single and have nothing better to do anyway, so I play along. I am so tired of being filler for people until something better comes along. I'm naive in the sense that I take people at their word and trust them until they give me a reason not to trust. So, when someone tells me that they have feelings for me, I believe them. I didn't realize feelings could be so fickle for some. Anyway, this guy knew I was single because my recent ex boyfriend also works with him. When the old cop asked the ex boyfriend a general status of my well being, the ex told him we broke up. Next thing I know, here comes old cop. Ugh!!



  Just think of it this way....   You always have a get out of jail free card handy.  



LaLalovesWDW said:


> What is this Disdates thing I keep reading about and should I sign up or not??  I want to have fun too!



  Basically it's a dating site that "caters" to the Disney nut.     I'd heard mention of it ever since I poked my head into this forum,   but finally decided what the hell and decided to join up.



ludari said:


> I just confirmed a weekend trip to run the F&W 1/2 marathon so I'll be in town.  I'm not sure if I have enough time to visit MK, but maybe I should consider it?



 You know,  I was thinking about this last night,    but since that's a Saturday in October,    will the MK be closing early that evening for the Halloween Party?


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Decided to start my weekend early last night. Went out with my roommates and had a guys night and saw Gordie Brown at the Golden Nugget last night for free(god I love these free tickets for locals sites!) and got 3rd row. After the show we went to Toby Keith's I Love This Bar and had dinner and drinks. I must say their Mason Jar Rum and Coke's are amazing! I had 2 and was pretty sloshed. After I downed the last one(my roommate told me to cowboy up as the waitress came out so I had to chug the last half of it) the waitress informed me each one has 5+ shots of rum in it. Now, I have a horrid hangover. I think it's time for a Vicodin to start my day. haha.


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> Decided to start my weekend early last night. Went out with my roommates and had a guys night and saw Gordie Brown at the Golden Nugget last night for free(god I love these free tickets for locals sites!) and got 3rd row. After the show we went to Toby Keith's I Love This Bar and had dinner and drinks. I must say their Mason Jar Rum and Coke's are amazing! I had 2 and was pretty sloshed. After I downed the last one(my roommate told me to cowboy up as the waitress came out so I had to chug the last half of it) the waitress informed me each one has 5+ shots of rum in it. Now, I have a horrid hangover. I think it's time for a Vicodin to start my day. haha.



Yummy!  Sounds like my kinda drink!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> Yummy!  Sounds like my kinda drink!



It definitely was yummy! Each one was an $18 drink too!! haha


----------



## MICKEY88

bluedevilinaz said:


> the waitress informed me each one has 5+ shots of rum in it. Now, I have a horrid hangover. I think it's time for a Vicodin to start my day. haha.



is that all ??  only 5 ??  really  ??/


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> It definitely was yummy! Each one was an $18 drink too!! haha



When you consider how much you'd normally end up paying for 5 shots of rum,   that's not too bad.



MICKEY88 said:


> is that all ??  only 5 ??  really  ??/



  In a single, bar-made drink....   that's impressive.    In a single,  home-poured drink,     not so much.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> When you consider how much you'd normally end up paying for 5 shots of rum,   that's not too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> In a single, bar-made drink....   that's impressive.    In a single,  home-poured drink,     not so much.



Oh, I know.. it's just when I make them at home i use 2 or 3 shots... of diet coke, the rest is rum..


----------



## Madonna3

I just tip back the bottle of jaeger. 

I'm hardcore


----------



## DCTooTall

Madonna3 said:


> I just tip back the bottle of jaeger.
> 
> I'm hardcore



I can't do that anymore.  i had a bad experience at a hotel bar once when I ordered a shot of jager and was given a rocks glass full of warm Jager.      needless to say,   it didn't agree with me too much.


Now...  Assuming the Jager is properly frozen...  i'm all for it.    I'm also a huge fan of mixed Jager, Goldschlager, and Rumplemintz shots.


----------



## DCTooTall

Oh ya!   and what's the deal people?!   After 5:00 on Friday and nobody's here to party?!

you guys are starting to get lazy!


----------



## Madonna3

It has a permanent place in the freezer. There's no way I could do it warm. I like that it's so cold because it numbs my throat on the way down. I think that's why it's so easy to tip it back for me. That, and I do the shots with no hands. Just wrap my lips around the shot glass and bottoms up!


----------



## Madonna3

Anyway, daily gripe session -

When I installed Comcast for the very first time in my old house, they installed the wrong phone number. Since I had put it on my moving announcements, this was a very big deal and I complained until they fixed it and gave me back the phone number they originally gave me. Then, I moved, but they ported the number, so no issues there.

CenturyLink had severe issues creating my account because of some software transition from the old Embarq system to the new CenturyLink system and certain operators in certain parts of the country couldn't access a Florida account. I remained patient. They finally got everything in order and let me choose the new number. When it went to 3rd party verification, they asked me to verify the wrong number. I said that's not the number they gave me and I called to speak to a supervisor. A supervisor apologized, said it wouldn't be a problem to get the original number back, but it would need to be done after installation. I agreed and he promised to call me the same day of installation once he had fixed the number. Well, that was 3 days ago and he hasn't called me and I just don't feel like waiting on hold and explaining this ordeal so I just took a 1000mg pill of FU-Kitol (read without the hyphen)and have come to accept and yet simultaneously despise my new home number. Every time I give it to someone I imagine myself making this horrible grimacing face because I loathe it so much.

WTH is it with me and getting the right phone number?


----------



## DCTooTall

Madonna3 said:


> It has a permanent place in the freezer. There's no way I could do it warm. I like that it's so cold because it numbs my throat on the way down. I think that's why it's so easy to tip it back for me. That, and I do the shots with no hands. Just wrap my lips around the shot glass and bottoms up!



There is a comment in there someplace just itching to be made...


   ...I'll let someone else have the honors.   



Madonna3 said:


> Anyway, daily gripe session -
> 
> When I installed Comcast for the very first time in my old house, they installed the wrong phone number. Since I had put it on my moving announcements, this was a very big deal and I complained until they fixed it and gave me back the phone number they originally gave me. Then, I moved, but they ported the number, so no issues there.
> 
> CenturyLink had severe issues creating my account because of some software transition from the old Embarq system to the new CenturyLink system and certain operators in certain parts of the country couldn't access a Florida account. I remained patient. They finally got everything in order and let me choose the new number. When it went to 3rd party verification, they asked me to verify the wrong number. I said that's not the number they gave me and I called to speak to a supervisor. A supervisor apologized, said it wouldn't be a problem to get the original number back, but it would need to be done after installation. I agreed and he promised to call me the same day of installation once he had fixed the number. Well, that was 3 days ago and he hasn't called me and I just don't feel like waiting on hold and explaining this ordeal so I just took a 1000mg pill of FU-Kitol (read without the hyphen)and have come to accept and yet simultaneously despise my new home number. Every time I give it to someone I imagine myself making this horrible grimacing face because I loathe it so much.
> 
> WTH is it with me and getting the right phone number?



number porting is a *****.   If you knew the processes involved on the back end you'd be amazed that it works at all.     Especcially considering the way the phone system was originally designed never had the ability to move a phone number from one network to another in mind.


----------



## Madonna3

DCTooTall said:


> Oh ya!   and what's the deal people?!   After 5:00 on Friday and nobody's here to party?!
> 
> you guys are starting to get lazy!



I just ordered a ton of chinese food. Going to sit on the floor in front of the plasma with my buffet and stuff my face. After the required nap, I think I am going to go out and enjoy a night on the town. Might take the little guy for mini-golf down in Ft. Myers beach.

Not sure what I want to do tomorrow. Part of me is in the mood for a water park. The complex pool has been closed by the health department because of something to do with a main drain. So, I have to sneak in when management is gone in order to enjoy the pool. Therefore, laying around the pool is not an option. I could go to the beach, but I don't like sand in my butt or anywhere else.

I might hit Typhoon Lagoon or Blizzard Beach and then go to Epcot. I know my little guy will be upset if we do Typhoon Lagoon again since he asked to go to Blizzard Beach, but there's just no place to wait for him while hes on the slides. At least at Typhoon, there are benches to wait on at the bottom of the larger slides. So, it's harder for me to let him be free when I can't at least catch a glimpse of him every now and then. Hmm, decisions.


----------



## Madonna3

DCTooTall said:


> There is a comment in there someplace just itching to be made...
> 
> 
> ...I'll let someone else have the honors.
> 
> 
> 
> number porting is a *****.   If you knew the processes involved on the back end you'd be amazed that it works at all.     Especcially considering the way the phone system was originally designed never had the ability to move a phone number from one network to another in mind.



Yeah, but this wasn't a case of porting a number. This was a new number generated by their system, so I wasn't asking for anything special. They said out of these 5 numbers, which do you want and I picked the one that seemed the most appealing to me. Then, they assigned me the one they wanted me to have. So, why the hell give me a choice? 

Ah, whatever. There are bigger problems in the world then my damn phone number.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> There is a comment in there someplace just itching to be made...
> 
> 
> ...I'll let someone else have the honor.



I had the same idea, but thought it might be kind of weird coming from me.


----------



## Madonna3

DCTooTall said:


> There is a comment in there someplace just itching to be made...
> 
> 
> ...I'll let someone else have the honors.



When I leave a door open, I expect people to walk through it


----------



## bluedevilinaz

MICKEY88 said:


> is that all ??  only 5 ??  really  ??/



It was a bar made drink so it was pretty good. haha. I usually use about 1/3 of a bottle. 



DCTooTall said:


> When you consider how much you'd normally end up paying for 5 shots of rum,   that's not too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> In a single, bar-made drink....   that's impressive.    In a single,  home-poured drink,     not so much.



Yeah that's not THAT bad. haha. It averaged $3.60/shot. 



MICKEY88 said:


> Oh, I know.. it's just when I make them at home i use 2 or 3 shots... of diet coke, the rest is rum..



hahahha



Madonna3 said:


> I just tip back the bottle of jaeger.
> 
> I'm hardcore





Madonna3 said:


> It has a permanent place in the freezer. There's no way I could do it warm. I like that it's so cold because it numbs my throat on the way down. I think that's why it's so easy to tip it back for me. That, and I do the shots with no hands. Just wrap my lips around the shot glass and bottoms up!



Mmmmm.. Jager...
I agree on not drinking it warm! It's gross when it's warm. haha. Man... Soooo many comments that are totally inappropriate for the current forum. haha


----------



## nurse.darcy

Floydian said:


> Try to enjoy it for what it is. If it serves a purpose to you, what's the harm? As long as you're not trying to fool yourself, let it fill whatever part of your life you need it to. (Then kick him to the curb when YOU'RE done!)
> 
> *Maybe it doesn't work for everyone, but I know that when I try to convince myself it's something that it's not, or that I can change the person or situation by sheer willpower, that I have the biggest letdowns*. Fortunately, I've managed to avoid anything even close to those situations for a very long time, so there's no chance of that happening to me.



This is so true.  I have done this in the past and been let down.  In my current situation I was lead to believe there was more than there actually was.  When I called him on it, I got the truth. . .sucks cause the truth did not feel so good, even though I was pretty sure that I was going to hear exactly what I heard.

And for what it is worth people, I am better today.  I got it out of my system yesterday and have moved on.  Trying to keep busy this weekend.  I am off for the next three days so keeping busy is my utmost priority.  Might do parks and such this weekend just to stay busy.  And thank you all for the love.  I needed it last night. . .probably still need it today, but at least I have moved forward.


----------



## Madonna3

In my profession, I have come to learn that people are capable of change, but I am not capable of changing people.


----------



## ludari

Im bored... I was considering heading to DL this evening but didn't want to deal with the Friday traffic.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Madonna3 said:


> In my profession, I have come to learn that people are capable of change, but I am not capable of changing people.



Amen.

I'm glad to hear you are doing better Darcy. You have a sweet heart and I hope the bruise is only temporary.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ludari said:


> Im bored... I was considering heading to DL this evening but didn't want to deal with the Friday traffic.



EEEEEWWWWWW, Friday traffic just getting out of Redondo is horrid. . .actually getting to DL on Friday evening is really bad. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Amen.
> 
> I'm glad to hear you are doing better Darcy. You have a sweet heart and I hope the bruise is only temporary.



Thanks Louisa. . .the bruise is temporary.  Been through too much in life to let a bump in the road become a major roadblock. Life moves forward, just differently than what I expected.


----------



## ludari

nurse.darcy said:


> EEEEEWWWWWW, Friday traffic just getting out of Redondo is horrid. . .actually getting to DL on Friday evening is really bad. . .lol.



Yeah, I guess I'll just save my visit for next Friday when I'm off and could get to the park early in the morning.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ludari said:


> Yeah, I guess I'll just save my visit for next Friday when I'm off and could get to the park early in the morning.



Well, of course that works much better, but don't leave home till after 9 a.m. That way you miss the morning rush as well.  Where do you live in Redondo?  I lived in the Village, about 2 blocks from the water. . .loved it there.


----------



## Madonna3

Ya know, being able to just "hop" on over to the park after work really make a move to Orlando tempting. Plus, it seems all the single guys live over there.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Madonna3 said:


> Ya know, being able to just "hop" on over to the park after work really make a move to Orlando tempting. *Plus, it seems all the single guys live over there.*




Not ALL of us live in Orlando. haha. Some of us live on the opposite coast.


----------



## sand2270

Hi everyone...I am a friend of Darcy's...jumped in before to say hi to her (met her and a bunch of others...yes I mean you Floydian...through the single/adults threads a few years back).  Have been more of a lurker lately than a poster.  However it's Friday...I am super happy this week is over...and I have beer.  So happy Friday .


----------



## Madonna3

bluedevilinaz said:


> Not ALL of us live in Orlando. haha. Some of us live on the opposite coast.



I should have clarified to say, "it seems all the single guys in my state live over there".


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Madonna3 said:


> I should have clarified to say, "it seems all the single guys in my state live over there".



Haha it's ok. No worries.


----------



## Madonna3

My phone just got text bombed. Over 400 text messages from 3 different people in the course of about 90 seconds. Grr!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

That's crazy!


----------



## Offsides

After the longest day ever yesterday, we finally made it to Disney! My feet are killing me from all the walking we did today, but I am so happy to be here I don't even care. I hope all of you guys are doing well!


----------



## Madonna3

Disney as in Disney World? Who is we? 

Glad you made it safely. How long and where are you staying?


----------



## Offsides

Madonna3 said:


> Disney as in Disney World? Who is we?
> 
> Glad you made it safely. How long and where are you staying?



Yep, World. We is me and my mom. She brought me for my birthday. We are here until Wednesday and we are staying at CBR. I never want to leave this weather! I'm so happy to be wearing shorts.


----------



## Madonna3

Ah, well welcome to Florida. Yeah, it's really nice here this time of year. It still can get a bit cool in the evenings, but for you it's probably warm. Enjoy CBR, it's a great resort. You can usually catch a glimpse of Illuminations on the path leading to Port Royale from the Martinique section.


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> Hi everyone...I am a friend of Darcy's...jumped in before to say hi to her (met her and a bunch of others...yes I mean you Floydian...through the single/adults threads a few years back).  Have been more of a lurker lately than a poster.  However it's Friday...I am super happy this week is over...and I have beer.  So happy Friday .



Hi Ms Sand2270 (I would call you by your real name but ya know. . .I have this thing for handles. . .lol).  I am super happy this week is over too. . .too emotional of a week for me. . .and I am just deciding that I am going to be happy the rest of the weekend.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Hi Ms Sand2270 (I would call you by your real name but ya know. . .I have this thing for handles. . .lol).  I am super happy this week is over too. . .too emotional of a week for me. . .and I am just deciding that I am going to be happy the rest of the weekend.



good plan


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> good plan



Thanks. . .going to drive to Cocoa Beach again tomorrow. . .already spent one night there figuring out my life and got squat in return. . .going to try again. . .maybe life will be better to me this time.  Though I do have to be back for choir practice on Sunday morning at 9:30. . .Mikey is a stickler for punctuality. . .lol.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Thanks. . .going to drive to Cocoa Beach again tomorrow. . .already spent one night there figuring out my life and got squat in return. . .going to try again. . .maybe life will be better to me this time.  Though I do have to be back for choir practice on Sunday morning at 9:30. . .Mikey is a stickler for punctuality. . .lol.



The beach always does the trick in making me feel better...not sure why I live in the desert.  Gonna go to San Diego in October and the plan is to hang on the beach the entire time...with one day at Disneyland .  I can't help going if I am making the drive all the way out there.


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> The beach always does the trick in making me feel better...not sure why I live in the desert.  Gonna go to San Diego in October and the plan is to hang on the beach the entire time...with one day at Disneyland .  I can't help going if I am making the drive all the way out there.



Oh baby, that makes sense. . .I will be in Cali in June. . .Brandon graduates on June 9.  My son is a HS graduate?. . .that is just freaky to me.  He will probably go into the Navy sometime in September, but they need some kind of wierd disclaimer about his Penicillin allergy.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh baby, that makes sense. . .I will be in Cali in June. . .Brandon graduates on June 9.  My son is a HS graduate?. . .that is just freaky to me.  He will probably go into the Navy sometime in September, but they need some kind of wierd disclaimer about his Penicillin allergy.



DIS and Facebook...it's like you're in stereo!!

So does that mean you are going to sneak away from the ceremony??


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> DIS and Facebook...it's like you're in stereo!!
> 
> So does that mean you are going to sneak away from the ceremony??



Oh yes. . .gotta head to DLR.  Brandon is already making plans. Its pretty sad when your 18 year old son is better at planning a trip than you are. . .lol.
I am so proud, I taught him well. . .ROFLMAO.  .


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh yes. . .gotta head to DLR.  Brandon is already making plans. Its pretty sad when your 18 year old son is better at planning a trip than you are. . .lol.
> I am so proud, I taught him well. . .ROFLMAO.  .



It's because we raised our kids right!! 

Ah the days when DD will do all the trip planning.  I think she is burnt out.  I told her we could do the condo on the beach thing or Disneyland and she said condo.  She is good with one day though.


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> It's because we raised our kids right!!
> 
> Ah the days when DD will do all the trip planning.  I think she is burnt out.  I told her we could do the condo on the beach thing or Disneyland and she said condo.  She is good with one day though.



OMG, I gave Brandon a choice and he chose AKV with a Savannah view over anything else local and cheaper. . .what was I thinking?


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> OMG, I gave Brandon a choice and he chose AKV with a Savannah view over anything else local and cheaper. . .what was I thinking?



HA!  Well...are you paying?  Does he know that??


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> HA!  Well...are you paying?  Does he know that??



Renting points really cheap so that is fine, but dang. . .he could have stayed at the Hard Rock. He is such his mother's son. . .whatever. . .ROFLMAO.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Renting points really cheap so that is fine, but dang. . .he could have stayed at the Hard Rock. He is such his mother's son. . .whatever. . .ROFLMAO.



Forgot you're a DVC member.  I love the Hard Rock Hotel, can't wait to stay there again.


----------



## sand2270

Enjoy your beach day...I am heading to bed.


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> Forgot you're a DVC member.  I love the Hard Rock Hotel, can't wait to stay there again.



Not DVC, that was Ken. . .I am renting from another member.  9 bucks a point. . .wayyyyyy cheaper than a standard booking.

Good night sweetie. . .and thank you.


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> Hi Ms Sand2270 (I would call you by your real name but ya know. . .I have this thing for handles. . .lol).  I am super happy this week is over too. . .too emotional of a week for me. . .and I am just deciding that I am going to be happy the rest of the weekend.



Good for you Darcy!  I found something out last night that hurt my heart but I'm going to try to be happy too!!!! Hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## NJDiva

Sounds like our resident nurses need some tending to. Hope you find something to make you smile this weekend


----------



## ctnurse

NJDiva said:


> Sounds like our resident nurses need some tending to. Hope you find something to make you smile this weekend



Thanks that made me smile


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Thanks. . .going to drive to Cocoa Beach again tomorrow. . .already spent one night there figuring out my life and got squat in return. . .going to try again. . .maybe life will be better to me this time.  Though I do have to be back for choir practice on Sunday morning at 9:30. . .Mikey is a stickler for punctuality. . .lol.



don't make the mistake that some people make, they spend too much time trying to figure out their lives, and forget to live them..


----------



## tlionheart78

Been busy once again on my end.  Would've posted in the past few days, but family came over for a visit, so my time on the computer is a bit limited as I usually focus my attention towards them.    Hopefully I'll do some catching up here on Sunday once everyone's gone their separate ways.  



NJDiva said:


> Sounds like our resident nurses need some tending to. Hope you find something to make you smile this weekend



Seriously.  With all the care and attention you all give to us, you all deserve nothing more than the best.  I hope the weekend will bring something like that to you all.




On a side note, I'm hoping I can successfully load my first youtube video today or tomorrow.  I'm really eager to show off my dad's progress on a job he's been working on since February of '09.


----------



## Madonna3

All this talk of heartbreak makes me sad 

On a happier note - is anyone DVC with some extra points to rent out? I need about 72.


----------



## DIS_MERI

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh baby, that makes sense. . .I will be in Cali in June. . .Brandon graduates on June 9.  My son is a HS graduate?. . .that is just freaky to me.  He will probably go into the Navy sometime in September, but they need some kind of wierd disclaimer about his Penicillin allergy.



Ohhh, the Navy   I tend to recommend the Air Force ahead of the Navy, simply because they take better care of their people in the AF.  That said, I think the Navy is great too, in most cases, especially since the servicemember usually gets to travel and see lots of interesting places (not so sure about the Army for that, although I do know Marines frequently get to go play on the amphib ships).  I do have to say the Navy works best for people who are really good at taking standarized tests (that is basically how promotions work for getting to E4-E6, and partially for E7).  And, just for fun....did you know NAVY is an acronym?  It stands for:
Never
Again
Volunteer
Yourself


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> don't make the mistake that some people make, they spend too much time trying to figure out their lives, and forget to live them..



Thanks for the pep talk.  I needed it.  I am refusing to dwell on this anymore, got sone things I have to get done today so might not make it to the beach, but I will head to a park later and play some.



tlionheart78 said:


> Been busy once again on my end.  Would've posted in the past few days, but family came over for a visit, so my time on the computer is a bit limited as I usually focus my attention towards them.    Hopefully I'll do some catching up here on Sunday once everyone's gone their separate ways.



I thought my life was busy, but I get way more computer time, lol.



DIS_MERI said:


> Ohhh, the Navy   I tend to recommend the Air Force ahead of the Navy, simply because they take better care of their people in the AF.  That said, I think the Navy is great too, in most cases, especially since the servicemember usually gets to travel and see lots of interesting places (not so sure about the Army for that, although I do know Marines frequently get to go play on the amphib ships).  I do have to say the Navy works best for people who are really good at taking standarized tests (that is basically how promotions work for getting to E4-E6, and partially for E7).  And, just for fun....did you know NAVY is an acronym?  It stands for:
> Never
> Again
> Volunteer
> Yourself



Love the acronym. . .lol. My son chose the Navy because of what he wants to do.  He has been in ROTC for the last two years of high school and absolutely loves that.  He also has two cousins in the Navy so may have been a deciding factor as to the branch.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Not DVC, that was Ken. . .I am renting from another member.  9 bucks a point. . .wayyyyyy cheaper than a standard booking.
> 
> Good night sweetie. . .and thank you.



ah ok...I thought the room at Boardwalk we were creating havok in was yours lol.  Hope you are enjoying your beach day.


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> ah ok...I thought the room at Boardwalk we were creating havok in was yours lol.  Hope you are enjoying your beach day.



LOL. Thanks, but I didn't end up going to the beach.  I decided to get caught up around here cause I have a busy day tomorrow and another Iron infusion on Monday.


----------



## ludari

nurse.darcy said:


> Not DVC, that was Ken. . .I am renting from another member.  9 bucks a point. . .wayyyyyy cheaper than a standard booking.
> 
> Good night sweetie. . .and thank you.



That's a great deal.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Man today was an absolute blast! I went to this thing they do every year in Vegas called Pet-a-palooza hosted by one of the local radio stations to benefit the local animal rescues and I got to see Andy Grammer, Fefe Dobson, and Train all for $8! It was my first time seeing Train too! I've loved their music since 2001 when Drops of Jupiter came out and haven't had the chance to see them until today. I missed out on David Cook though because I left for a bit to pick up my new glasses. I managed to get some awesome pictures and video but lost the cable for my camera. Guess it's time to buy a memory card reader. haha. Hope everyone had a great day!


----------



## Madonna3

Soooo...

I like animals. In fact, I'm quite fond of em. I've always had an animal or two (sometimes four) in my household since I was born. We've had dogs, cats, birds, lizards, hamsters, etc., but I am not an animal hoarder. 

When I first divorced I gained possession of 3 out of the 4 animals we owned. I got both cats and a dog. I swore once one of them kicked off I was going to keep it at two. About a year later, one of the cats died and so I resisted the temptation to "replace" the cat. For some reason, for me, two is plenty and three is a crowd. I still feel that way.

However, I have a bit of a complicated living situation. If you ask me who I live with I will tell you myself and my son, but I have a friend who tends to flop here because she is very young and just setting out in the world and is on her own. So, I make sure she has a roof over her head and food in her belly when she needs it. She's trying to pay off some debts so she can afford her own place and she doesn't take advantage. Then, there's the pre-teen. Her mother came to me for assistance with her addiction, but when the reality of facing how difficult it is to beat addiction, the mom decided not to try. So, there's this young girl with no guidance and no mother or father. Mom is chasing pills and dad is in TN, drinking, and living with his mother.

Anyway, loser mom got herself evicted from the condo she was renting in my neighborhood leaving she and pre-teen homeless. I took in the kid (not mom tho) and told mom to figure it out, but the child was safe. Well, the child asked to bring her Boston Terrier. Sweetest dog ever and I just couldn't tear a kid away from her pet, not after the life she's had to lead. She's had to make far too many sacrifices at such a young age. She asked that when she moved back with her mom, if she couldn't take the dog, would I keep the dog. How could I say no?

I couldn't. So now we're dealing with vet visits, vet bills since the damn dog isn't spayed or has shots, and now back to 3 animals running around the house. I was quite content with two and do hope this is temporary, but I guess I need to prepare myself in case it isn't. I'm trying not to get too attached to this animal. Don't think that's possible considering I just bought her a new bed, new bling, and some stylish toys...


----------



## nurse.darcy

ludari said:


> That's a great deal.



Yeah, you can sometimes get rentals like that when the owners miss their banking deadline and have to use up the points and can't make it out here.  Getting something is better than nothing for the owners I guess.


----------



## ahoff

sand2270 said:


> Hi everyone...I am a friend of Darcy's...jumped in before to say hi to her (met her and a bunch of others...yes I mean you Floydian...through the single/adults threads a few years back).  However it's Friday...I am super happy this week is over...and I have beer.



Hey Amy! Let me guess, you have some Nimbus?




nurse.darcy said:


> I will be in Cali in June. . .Brandon graduates on June 9.  My son is a HS graduate?. . .that is just freaky to me.  He will probably go into the Navy sometime in September, but they need some kind of wierd disclaimer about his Penicillin allergy.



I know how you feel, my son graduates this June also.  Looks like he is going to school upstate.  




DIS_MERI said:


> Ohhh, the Navy   I tend to recommend the Air Force ahead of the Navy, simply because they take better care of their people in the AF.  That said, I think the Navy is great too, in most cases, especially since the servicemember usually gets to travel and see lots of interesting places (not so sure about the Army for that, although I do know Marines frequently get to go play on the amphib ships).



Having been in that branch I would have to agree, I had some good times and saw a lot.  But Navy is cool also.  What will he be going in for?



nurse.darcy said:


> LOL. Thanks, but I didn't end up going to the beach.  I decided to get caught up around here cause I have a busy day tomorrow and another Iron infusion on Monday.



Not a beach day here today but did ride down to beach.

Hope everyone had a good weekend, mine was pretty busy.  Friday left work early, grabbed my bike and hopped on the train.  Went to the closest stop to Citi field and visited my sister who always is part of a huge opening day tailgate party.  Then went back to the train and into the city, saw the Tarantino/Coen Brothers art show, then on Offsides' advice rode uptown for a cookie from Levian.  Then back downtown for a burger and then caught the end of the game at a bar waiting for the train.  Yesterday was a beer fest and after a bike ride to the beach today did a lot of yard work.  Back to work tomorrow.....


----------



## Madonna3

Wow. Not much action this weekend. Besides our new 4 legged addition spoken about in a previous post, the only other thing I did this weekend was take the drive to Captiva Island.


----------



## Floydian

sand2270 said:


> Hi everyone...I am a friend of Darcy's...jumped in before to say hi to her (met her and a bunch of others...yes I mean you Floydian...through the single/adults threads a few years back).  Have been more of a lurker lately than a poster.  However it's Friday...I am super happy this week is over...and I have beer.  So happy Friday .



Hi Amy! Hope you had a good weekend! 

And hope everyone else did too!


----------



## ahoff

Madonna3 said:


> Wow. Not much action this weekend. Besides our new 4 legged addition spoken about in a previous post, the only other thing I did this weekend was take the drive to Captiva Island.



Cool, I love Sanibel/Captiva.  Must be nice to be so close!


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> Having been in that branch I would have to agree, I had some good times and saw a lot.  But Navy is cool also.  What will he be going in for?
> 
> Not a beach day here today but did ride down to beach.
> 
> Hope everyone had a good weekend, mine was pretty busy.  Friday left work early, grabbed my bike and hopped on the train.  Went to the closest stop to Citi field and visited my sister who always is part of a huge opening day tailgate party.  Then went back to the train and into the city, saw the Tarantino/Coen Brothers art show, then on Offsides' advice rode uptown for a cookie from Levian.  Then back downtown for a burger and then caught the end of the game at a bar waiting for the train.  Yesterday was a beer fest and after a bike ride to the beach today did a lot of yard work.  Back to work tomorrow.....



Brandon wants EOD. An odd choice coming from my son (those who know him understand this). But its what he wants. 

Sounds like you had a busy weekend.  I had church, choir practice, Leadership meeting, etc. . .very busy sunday. . .


----------



## jennyf2

I was thread searching & found this one.....Single Diser's--what could be better     We are just about done planning our August trip & can't wait for it to get here......Anyone else going in August??


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

jennyf2 said:


> I was thread searching & found this one.....Single Diser's--what could be better     We are just about done planning our August trip & can't wait for it to get here......Anyone else going in August??



 to the singles thread! My next trip is planned for June...and that is plenty long to wait. 

My weekend was good.  I'm a little sunburned from walking around a festival today.  I actually saw a blinged out shirt that said "It's five o'clock somewhere."  It would make a great group shirt, but I'm not sure the guys would be crazy about the crystal bling.


----------



## sand2270

ahoff said:


> Hey Amy! Let me guess, you have some Nimbus?



You're funny...and uh...you're also right LOL.



Floydian said:


> Hi Amy! Hope you had a good weekend!
> 
> And hope everyone else did too!



Thanks!  Took the munchkin out yesterday, went bowling than to a a great burger joint out here called Zinburger.  I had never eaten there before.  Oh my god...so good!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Happy Monday DISpeeps.  Hope you all had truly fun and blessed weekends. You will all be happy to note that I am in a much better place emotionally.  It was a good weekend and some great friends helped.  

Today is beautiful, sunny and actually humid to some extent (I know you will all think I am wierd but I love the humidity. . .makes my skin feel good). I am headed to the gym and then off to the MD for Iron infusion #3 of 5.  Then to Texas de Brazil for an Industry dinner with my work pals.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## ctnurse

I can't believe its Monday already!!! The weekends go by so fast! Had a great weekend suppose to be in the 70s today!!!! 


Have a great day everyone


----------



## MICKEY88

Good Mornin' Y'all !!


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> Good Mornin' Y'all !!



Mornin' Captain. . .lol


----------



## Mandyjg20

Hello all, New to the thread


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Mornin' Captain. . .lol



Ahoy Wench !


----------



## ludari

Mandyjg20 said:


> Hello all, New to the thread



Welcome and happy Monday everyone.


----------



## NJDiva

Afternoon all---
so I know this may be a little deep for a Monday but it's in my head and I'd like to hear your thoughts on this...
I'm a regional manager for a major company, there are 10 of me that work for my boss in the safety department throughout the country. I am the only female that works for my boss (there's a reason I state that) and I love my department and love what I do. the down side is that I'm on call 24/7 except when I'm on vacation and even then I get calls (I've been in the middle of MK taking calls from my guys...). out of the 10 of us, I'm the most high strung, take things to heart when one of my guys gets injured or something happens onsite. anyway, recently I question why we all do what we do...I know that we are not in it for the accolades, the pat on the backs or even the thank yous. but there's something (other than a pay check) that keeps us doing what we do.
so I ask the question to you, in your professions, why do you do it...


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJDiva said:


> Afternoon all---
> so I know this may be a little deep for a Monday but it's in my head and I'd like to hear your thoughts on this...
> I'm a regional manager for a major company, there are 10 of me that work for my boss in the safety department throughout the country. I am the only female that works for my boss (there's a reason I state that) and I love my department and love what I do. the down side is that I'm on call 24/7 except when I'm on vacation and even then I get calls (I've been in the middle of MK taking calls from my guys...). out of the 10 of us, I'm the most high strung, take things to heart when one of my guys gets injured or something happens onsite. anyway, recently I question why we all do what we do...I know that we are not in it for the accolades, the pat on the backs or even the thank yous. but there's something (other than a pay check) that keeps us doing what we do.
> so I ask the question to you, in your professions, why do you do it...



Darlin, I spent 20 years as the Executive Assistant for the CEO of a fortune 500 commercial real estate firm.  I had my own staff of 10 and managed the lives of approximately 2000 commercial real estate brokers.  It was a very stressful life and not what my intended career was.  When my boss retired, so did I. . .to become what I always wanted to do. . .be a nurse.  I absolutely love my job.  I feel like I am on vacation all the time.  Sometimes the call shifts get to me, but I would not trade my job for the world.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> Ahoy Wench !



Woo Hoo. . .I am a wench today. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I had the same idea, but thought it might be kind of weird coming from me.



  Well I need to make sure I don't take all the fun.



Madonna3 said:


> When I leave a door open, I expect people to walk through it



  I figured i'd try doing the fashionably late thing for a change and let others start showing up first. 



Madonna3 said:


> Ya know, being able to just "hop" on over to the park after work really make a move to Orlando tempting. Plus, it seems all the single guys live over there.



  PLUS....    When you are in a mood,   you can see about playing with the tourists.  



nurse.darcy said:


> Hi Ms Sand2270 (I would call you by your real name but ya know. . .I have this thing for handles. . .lol).  I am super happy this week is over too. . .too emotional of a week for me. . .and I am just deciding that I am going to be happy the rest of the weekend.



  Well the entire time I was down there,  i was "DC"....   so I can see the affection you have for handles.



NJDiva said:


> Sounds like our resident nurses need some tending to. Hope you find something to make you smile this weekend



  Seriously....



Ladies,  Have a seat,  and it's time for your medicine.      


  I want you to take 2 daily and as needed.   We'll set a followup appointment to check your progress.




jennyf2 said:


> I was thread searching & found this one.....Single Diser's--what could be better     We are just about done planning our August trip & can't wait for it to get here......Anyone else going in August??



 to the group!

 I just got back from a trip last month,    and my next big one is planned for November,  though i'm seriously thinking I'm gonna sneak for a long weekend type trip around the end of September/early Oct.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> to the singles thread! My next trip is planned for June...and that is plenty long to wait.
> 
> My weekend was good.  I'm a little sunburned from walking around a festival today.  I actually saw a blinged out shirt that said "It's five o'clock somewhere."  It would make a great group shirt, but I'm not sure the guys would be crazy about the crystal bling.



  Hmmmm....  Maybe we should have someone scope out the shirts at Margarittaville.    I'm pretty sure we could find one there that would suit the group,  and maybe even be Gender Neutral.   



Mandyjg20 said:


> Hello all, New to the thread



      Feel free to jump into the convo,    we don't bite.  (unless you ask nicely)



NJDiva said:


> Afternoon all---
> so I know this may be a little deep for a Monday but it's in my head and I'd like to hear your thoughts on this...
> I'm a regional manager for a major company, there are 10 of me that work for my boss in the safety department throughout the country. I am the only female that works for my boss (there's a reason I state that) and I love my department and love what I do. the down side is that I'm on call 24/7 except when I'm on vacation and even then I get calls (I've been in the middle of MK taking calls from my guys...). out of the 10 of us, I'm the most high strung, take things to heart when one of my guys gets injured or something happens onsite. anyway, recently I question why we all do what we do...I know that we are not in it for the accolades, the pat on the backs or even the thank yous. but there's something (other than a pay check) that keeps us doing what we do.
> so I ask the question to you, in your professions, why do you do it...



  Um....  cause the paycheck is nice....  as well as the perks (free cable, etc).

Beyond that...   It's kinda cool getting to see the tech that's coming and being privy to a lot of the behind the scenes stuff going on in the industry.    And to be perfectly honest.....in this economy,  the stability of the company is a HUGE bonus.



nurse.darcy said:


> Woo Hoo. . .I am a wench today. . .lol.




 So what are you every other day?


----------



## Mandyjg20

DCTooTall said:


> Feel free to jump into the convo,    we don't bite.  (unless you ask nicely)



Thanks haha



			
				NJDiva  said:
			
		

> Afternoon all---
> so I know this may be a little deep for a Monday but it's in my head and I'd like to hear your thoughts on this...
> I'm a regional manager for a major company, there are 10 of me that work for my boss in the safety department throughout the country. I am the only female that works for my boss (there's a reason I state that) and I love my department and love what I do. the down side is that I'm on call 24/7 except when I'm on vacation and even then I get calls (I've been in the middle of MK taking calls from my guys...). out of the 10 of us, I'm the most high strung, take things to heart when one of my guys gets injured or something happens onsite. anyway, recently I question why we all do what we do...I know that we are not in it for the accolades, the pat on the backs or even the thank yous. but there's something (other than a pay check) that keeps us doing what we do.
> so I ask the question to you, in your professions, why do you do it...



I do it because I take pride in being able to collect the highest balances when no one else can.  I work for a bank in the collections department 



			
				Ludari said:
			
		

> Welcome and happy Monday everyone.


Thanks


----------



## CoasterAddict

NJDiva said:


> I'm on call 24/7 except when I'm on vacation and even then I get calls (I've been in the middle of MK taking calls from my guys...).



I've also fielded business calls--including new job negotiations one year [when I said at the interview "I'm going to DW they thought I was joking]. I quickly learned to add work customers to my caller ID so I could better judge when *not* to take the call. It sounds like that isn't an option for you.


----------



## TPQS

Reporting in to the thread.  Happy Monday to all.  Hope it feels like a Friday (Which seat can I take?)!


----------



## DCTooTall

TPQS said:


> Reporting in to the thread.  Happy Monday to all.  Hope it feels like a Friday (Which seat can I take?)!


----------



## NJDiva

CoasterAddict said:


> I've also fielded business calls--including new job negotiations one year [when I said at the interview "I'm going to DW they thought I was joking]. I quickly learned to add work customers to my caller ID so I could better judge when *not* to take the call. It sounds like that isn't an option for you.



customer/vendor calls I can ignore, it's when my guys that work for me call to review a hazardous situation I can't. I really do like what I do but there are times I just wonder what's the point...


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> customer/vendor calls I can ignore, it's when my guys that work for me call to review a hazardous situation I can't. I really do like what I do but there are times I just wonder what's the point...



To bankroll your Disney trips?


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Um....  cause the paycheck is nice....  as well as the perks (free cable, etc).
> 
> Beyond that...   It's kinda cool getting to see the tech that's coming and being privy to a lot of the behind the scenes stuff going on in the industry.    And to be perfectly honest.....in this economy,  the stability of the company is a HUGE bonus.



well yes, the paycheck thing is very cool, it's what maintains my Disney addiction...and I do work for a very stable company...as long as there are environmental issues, I'll have a job. I guess I need to know or see if what we as a department do makes a difference. and no, that's not what we get in reviews, I think it's deeper than that...


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> how about custom shirts.. white with this on them


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> Afternoon all---
> so I know this may be a little deep for a Monday but it's in my head and I'd like to hear your thoughts on this...
> I'm a regional manager for a major company, there are 10 of me that work for my boss in the safety department throughout the country. I am the only female that works for my boss (there's a reason I state that) and I love my department and love what I do. the down side is that I'm on call 24/7 except when I'm on vacation and even then I get calls (I've been in the middle of MK taking calls from my guys...). out of the 10 of us, I'm the most high strung, take things to heart when one of my guys gets injured or something happens onsite. anyway, recently I question why we all do what we do...I know that we are not in it for the accolades, the pat on the backs or even the thank yous. but there's something (other than a pay check) that keeps us doing what we do.
> so I ask the question to you, in your professions, why do you do it...



Job 1.  the benefits, and retirement package.

Job 2. Because I get to hang out with Pyrates, Wenches, Models, Bellydancers, Firebreathing Females, Gypsies..  etc.. I love Job 2...


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> well yes, the paycheck thing is very cool, it's what maintains my Disney addiction...and I do work for a very stable company...as long as there are environmental issues, I'll have a job. I guess I need to know or see if what we as a department do makes a difference. and no, that's not what we get in reviews, I think it's deeper than that...



  Well at least in my case....      If we are doing our job correctly,   nobody even knows we exist.  They only notice us if there is a MAJOR problem...

...and even then,    most of the time the major problems are not caused by us,   but we get to clean up the mess.


Now.... do we make a difference?     Absolutely.   my department is actually recognized by a lot of people in the company as the best group in the country (or at least,  among the best)  that do what we do.    It's kind of a mixed blessing though,   because people realize we are good at what we do,   so they give us more of the latest and greatest stuff to play with....which in turn is more prone to being buggy and potentially can cause an issue for our customers.

But Customer wise?    Nobody knows we exist.   most people in the company don't even realize we exist.    And do we get any sort of extra "perk" for being as good as we are,   or pulling off the many miracles that we manage to pull off?      nope.       But,    We know that we make the jobs easier for those other departments that we interact with directly.   We know that we have the support of our upper management who have a better idea of what we do......even if because of he nature of our job,    they can't exactly track how we spend our time or how much we get done thru hard metrics similiar to most other departments and groups in the company.


    I guess ultimately,   it comes down to that internal feeling of accomplishment that comes from knowing you did your job.




MICKEY88 said:


> how about custom shirts.. white with this on them




I likey...


though...    not a huge fan of wearing white T-shirts.     maybe another color for the guys?      The girls can keep the white T-shirts since they tend to look better in them than I would.....


....especially when one of the many afternoon thunderstorms in Florida decide to make an appearance.


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> not a huge fan of wearing white T-shirts.     maybe another color for the guys?      The girls can keep the white T-shirts since they tend to look better in them than I would.....
> 
> 
> ....especially when one of the many afternoon thunderstorms in Florida decide to make an appearance.


Puts me in mind of the original dismates wet t-shirt contest.  
And no, I'm not giving you any more details. Those who remember, remember.


----------



## DCTooTall

CoasterAddict said:


> Puts me in mind of the original dismates wet t-shirt contest.
> And no, I'm not giving you any more details. Those who remember, remember.




Pics or it didn't happen.





That also reminds me....   Lousia,  Where are our booty shaking vids?   We know they are out there.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I likey...
> though...    not a huge fan of wearing white T-shirts.     maybe another color for the guys?      The girls can keep the white T-shirts since they tend to look better in them than I would.....
> 
> ....especially when one of the many afternoon thunderstorms in Florida decide to make an appearance.



exactly what I was thinking..

any color shirt would do

color of transfer can be changed also



flipped for transfer


----------



## Floydian

Where am I? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And what's wrong with this picture?


----------



## DCTooTall

Floydian said:


> Where am I?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what's wrong with this picture?



Gonna have to say the Tune In Lounge....


and what's wrong with the picture?    Darcy drank your wine?


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Gonna have to say the Tune In Lounge....
> and what's wrong with the picture?    Darcy drank your wine?



there would be something wrong if Darcy didn't drink the wine..LOL

What is wrong ??

I'm not sitting there drinking Calico Jack


----------



## NJDiva

Floydian said:


> Where am I?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what's wrong with this picture?



ummm...I'm gonna say that 
1) the glass is empty
2) there's only one glass so you're alone.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That also reminds me....   Lousia,  Where are our booty shaking vids?   We know they are out there.



I know that my sorority sisters have video and pictures of me somewhere....not as good as Lousia's but they're out there....


----------



## nurse.darcy

Floydian said:


> Where am I?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what's wrong with this picture?



Tune Inn Lounge of course. . .And I know Dave set this up.  Alena is too nice to do such things. . .ROFLMAO.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Gonna have to say the Tune In Lounge....
> 
> 
> and what's wrong with the picture?    Darcy drank your wine?



Uh no, I wasn't there to drink the wine.  Brad is not really much of a wine drinker. . .prefer's other stuff



MICKEY88 said:


> there would be something wrong if Darcy didn't drink the wine..LOL
> 
> What is wrong ??
> 
> I'm not sitting there drinking Calico Jack



Again, no, there is wine, and a glass, and I am NOT there to drink it. . .Of course, yes, the fact that you are not there drinking Calico Jack is quite obviously wrong.



NJDiva said:


> ummm...I'm gonna say that
> 1) the glass is empty
> 2) there's only one glass so you're alone.



Again no. . .the glass is clean.  No wine has been in the glass yet. Sadly I was not there to embibe in my tasty beverage because I just got back from my Iron infusion.  One of my fave bartenders and Brad conspired to get this picture taken.  I am sure it wasn't Alena as she is too sweet to do something such as this. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> I know that my sorority sisters have video and pictures of me somewhere....not as good as Lousia's but they're out there....



I repeat my earlier comments....

pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Floydian

DCTooTall said:


> Gonna have to say the Tune In Lounge....
> 
> 
> and what's wrong with the picture?    Darcy drank your wine?



Good answers, but 1 for 2.



MICKEY88 said:


> there would be something wrong if Darcy didn't drink the wine..LOL
> 
> What is wrong ??
> 
> I'm not sitting there drinking Calico Jack



Hard to argue with that!


----------



## Floydian

NJDiva said:


> ummm...I'm gonna say that
> 1) the glass is empty
> 2) there's only one glass so you're alone.



Both are great answers, especially #2!



nurse.darcy said:


> Tune Inn Lounge of course. . .And I know Dave set this up.  Alena is too nice to do such things. . .ROFLMAO.



Why do you think there nobody in the picture? It was even her idea!  I was just going to take a simple pic. She grabbed the bottle and glass. BTW, she says hi and hopes all is well.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Floydian said:


> Both are great answers, especially #2!
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think there nobody in the picture? It was even her idea!



And why do you think I laughed?  Though Dave would have been the more likely choice to set it up, Alena never even asks me what I want anymore.  Dave just chooses NOT to pour me wine.  David will though.  But truly, I haven't been in there in a while.


----------



## Floydian

nurse.darcy said:


> And why do you think I laughed?  Though Dave would have been the more likely choice to set it up, Alena never even asks me what I want anymore.  Dave just chooses NOT to pour me wine.  David will though.  But truly, I haven't been in there in a while.



We'll I'm not sure which is which, but his tag said David and I think it was the same guy from when DC was here.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> And why do you think I laughed?  Though Dave would have been the more likely choice to set it up, Alena never even asks me what I want anymore.  Dave just chooses NOT to pour me wine.  David will though.  But truly, I haven't been in there in a while.




Let me get this straight....


  You live close enough to the parks that you actually know both the bartenders at a bar inside the park gates....

You have an Annual Pass,    so getting too said bar (including parking)  costs you nothing...

And since you know the bartenders,   not only do they know your drink without asking,  but they hook you up...


AND YOU HAVEN'T BEEN IN AWHILE?!?



.....Darcy,  Don't make us revoke your SSC membership for conduct unbecoming a SSC Member.


----------



## DCTooTall

Floydian said:


> We'll I'm not sure which is which, but his tag said David and I think it was the same guy from when DC was here.



If it helps...

Alena wears a skirt.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Let me get this straight....
> 
> 
> You live close enough to the parks that you actually know both the bartenders at a bar inside the park gates....
> 
> You have an Annual Pass,    so getting too said bar (including parking)  costs you nothing...
> 
> And since you know the bartenders,   not only do they know your drink without asking,  but they hook you up...
> 
> 
> AND YOU HAVEN'T BEEN IN AWHILE?!?
> 
> .....Darcy,  Don't make us revoke your SSC membership for conduct unbecoming a SSC Member.



in her defense, apparently wine interferes with the bodies ability to absorb iron


----------



## NJDiva

nurse.darcy said:


> Uh no, I wasn't there to drink the wine.  Brad is not really much of a wine drinker. . .prefer's other stuff
> 
> 
> 
> Again, no, there is wine, and a glass, and I am NOT there to drink it. . .Of course, yes, the fact that you are not there drinking Calico Jack is quite obviously wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Again no. . .the glass is clean.  No wine has been in the glass yet. Sadly I was not there to embibe in my tasty beverage because I just got back from my Iron infusion.  One of my fave bartenders and Brad conspired to get this picture taken.  I am sure it wasn't Alena as she is too sweet to do something such as this. . .





Floydian said:


> Good answers, but 1 for 2.




Ok so does that mean you guys are gonna met me for drinks when I get down there in May? it sounds like you know your way around this bar....


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> I repeat my earlier comments....
> 
> pics or it didn't happen.



I'll do my best to find some for you....


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> in her defense, apparently wine interferes with the bodies ability to absorb iron



  I think I may have noticed a few other tasty beverage options in that picture beyond the wine.



NJDiva said:


> Ok so does that mean you guys are gonna met me for drinks when I get down there in May? it sounds like you know your way around this bar....




That's putting it mildly.    I actually got to enjoy drinking there with the two of them when I went to visit.....

...and they take Tables in Wonderland.   


I was also tempted to try one of the infamous PB&J shakes people always seem to talk about there,     but I was afraid that 1. it would take up room better spent on other tasty beverages,  and 2. the dairy may not mix well with the other things I was drinking.

But the meatloaf was VERY tasty!







You know....   the more I think about it....     HOW THE HELL did I not end up with a hangover or some sort of groggy "morning after" at least once during my trip?!    As much as I drank between drinking around the world,   hanging out with Darcy at MGM,   and all the liquor back at the resort,     I should've had at LEAST 1 night or morning of wondering why the world was spinning.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Floydian said:


> We'll I'm not sure which is which, but his tag said David and I think it was the same guy from when DC was here.



If he was the skinny guy, that is Dave.  David is taller (and older, though in my opinion he appears to be younger). I happen to know that Dave works on Monday and David does not, so no issues there.



DCTooTall said:


> Let me get this straight....
> You live close enough to the parks that you actually know both the bartenders at a bar inside the park gates....You have an Annual Pass,    so getting too said bar (including parking)  costs you nothing...And since you know the bartenders,   not only do they know your drink without asking,  but they hook you up...
> 
> AND YOU HAVEN'T BEEN IN AWHILE?!?
> 
> .....Darcy,  Don't make us revoke your SSC membership for conduct unbecoming a SSC Member.



DC, 1.  I have known the bartenders LOOOOONG before I actually moved here. . .I actually know a couple at Fultons as well.  2.  Just cause I live close to the gates doesn't mean I want to spend every spare waking minute at WDW, apparently when you live in Central Florida you are supposed to develop some kind of life that does NOT involve amusement parks (don't ask me why cause I have no clue. . .lol). 3.  Even though I get the hook up, I don't like to abuse that priveledge unless someone is in town to share it.  Just showing up at an amusement park to drink seems, well, kinda odd.  And since I am the only one who lives here who actually enjoys drinking at the parks (well except for Brad, but he has this nasty habit of going to parks and not letting anyone know till he is actually there. . .lol), it really seems sad when I go there by myself to sit at Tune Inn.  As for revoking my SSC membership. . .just remember. . .I have your number and know where you live. . .sort of. . .ROFLMAO.  



DCTooTall said:


> If it helps...
> Alena wears a skirt.



Oh very funny, he was referring to Dave and David.



MICKEY88 said:


> in her defense, apparently wine interferes with the bodies ability to absorb iron



Thank you, yes DC, see, my need for iron infusions and the fact that wine actually interferes with iron absorption has kept me from being OVER indulgent - which of course means no Tune Inn because they "force" me to be over-indulgent. . .(p.s.; Captain, thank you for coming to my rescue).



NJDiva said:


> Ok so does that mean you guys are gonna met me for drinks when I get down there in May? it sounds like you know your way around this bar....



Is that a question?  Sweetheart, just make it sort of a command.  On a side note, I got an email from a certain Brit who said, I am going to be in town in early May, I am available on the 3rd for drunken debauchery, make it happen please.  He didn't even ask me if I was available, just said do it. . .so of course, I have taken up the happy task of "doing it".  LOL.



DCTooTall said:


> I think I may have noticed a few other tasty beverage options in that picture beyond the wine.
> That's putting it mildly.    I actually got to enjoy drinking there with the two of them when I went to visit.....
> ...and they take Tables in Wonderland.
> I was also tempted to try one of the infamous PB&J shakes people always seem to talk about there,     but I was afraid that 1. it would take up room better spent on other tasty beverages,  and 2. the dairy may not mix well with the other things I was drinking.
> But the meatloaf was VERY tasty!
> 
> You know....   the more I think about it....     HOW THE HELL did I not end up with a hangover or some sort of groggy "morning after" at least once during my trip?!    As much as I drank between drinking around the world,   hanging out with Darcy at MGM,   and all the liquor back at the resort,     I should've had at LEAST 1 night or morning of wondering why the world was spinning.



I think you failed to produce a hangover because you kept having just enough of the "hair of the dog" to keep you from hitting the hangover area and just weaned yourself down over the course of the trip. . .lol.  Well, that is my theory anyway and I am sticking to it. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> DC, 1.  I have known the bartenders LOOOOONG before I actually moved here. . .I actually know a couple at Fultons as well.  2.  Just cause I live close to the gates doesn't mean I want to spend every spare waking minute at WDW, apparently when you live in Central Florida you are supposed to develop some kind of life that does NOT involve amusement parks (don't ask me why cause I have no clue. . .lol). 3.  Even though I get the hook up, I don't like to abuse that priveledge unless someone is in town to share it.  Just showing up at an amusement park to drink seems, well, kinda odd.  And since I am the only one who lives here who actually enjoys drinking at the parks (well except for Brad, but he has this nasty habit of going to parks and not letting anyone know till he is actually there. . .lol), it really seems sad when I go there by myself to sit at Tune Inn.  As for revoking my SSC membership. . .just remember. . .I have your number and know where you live. . .sort of. . .ROFLMAO.



      you mean there is life outside of the parks?!!     Are you sure about that?     Even us who live thousands of miles away seem to spend a lot of time thinking about our next trip back.

  And I'm sure you could find lots of cool people to meet at the Tune Inn.  You are social,    and I'd bet there are a lot of people who'd love to chat and enjoy a drink after running around the parks all day.




nurse.darcy said:


> Oh very funny, he was referring to Dave and David.



  Wait....   one of them wear a skirt too?   



nurse.darcy said:


> Thank you, yes DC, see, my need for iron infusions and the fact that wine actually interferes with iron absorption has kept me from being OVER indulgent - which of course means no Tune Inn because they "force" me to be over-indulgent. . .(p.s.; Captain, thank you for coming to my rescue).



Somehow i have a hard time believing that they FORCE you to be over-indulgent.   I saw that "oh crap!" look they gave.

And as I said...  there are other tasty beverages around.

(And if nothing more....    my comment gave your pirate the perfect opportunity to come to your rescue.....  in his own pyratey kinda way.  )




nurse.darcy said:


> Is that a question?  Sweetheart, just make it sort of a command.  On a side note, I got an email from a certain Brit who said, I am going to be in town in early May, I am available on the 3rd for drunken debauchery, make it happen please.  He didn't even ask me if I was available, just said do it. . .so of course, I have taken up the happy task of "doing it".  LOL.



 heh heh...


She said she was going to "do it".



  (If you can't have moments of enjoying juvenile humor...  what's the point in getting older?)




nurse.darcy said:


> I think you failed to produce a hangover because you kept having just enough of the "hair of the dog" to keep you from hitting the hangover area and just weaned yourself down over the course of the trip. . .lol.  Well, that is my theory anyway and I am sticking to it. . .




  Doubt it.    I usually waited until mid-afternoon to start my "hair of the dog" for the day.     Plus there was the day (or 2...or 3)  where I started at the Magic Kingdom.... so no hair was available.


Hmmmm....maybe Disney is the Most Magical Place on Earth.     The Disney Aura prevents a hangover.          God it's nice to have a resort within the gates.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay DC, I was going to respond to each and every one of your posts, but ya know, this is easier. . .I choose not to get totally obliterated on wine to where I don't remember anything.  The pyrate only comes to my defense when he has a truly legitimate reason, otherwise he might possibly throw me off the ship since I am a Wench and the crew would be suspicious of a woman. . .saying things like bad luck and all. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay DC, I was going to respond to each and every one of your posts, but ya know, this is easier. . .I choose not to get totally obliterated on wine to where I don't remember anything.  The pyrate only comes to my defense when he has a truly legitimate reason, otherwise he might possibly throw me off the ship since I am a Wench and the crew would be suspicious of a woman. . .saying things like bad luck and all. . .lol.





somehow I have a hard time picturing the Pyrate throwing you off the ship.    While the crew may be suspicious of you as a woman,    i'm pretty sure you'd have what it takes to put them in their place and realize you are more than just a pretty face.

Hell...  If Elizabeth Swann can earn the respect of a pirate crew,   I'm pretty sure it should be a piece of cake for you.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> somehow I have a hard time picturing the Pyrate throwing you off the ship.    While the crew may be suspicious of you as a woman,    i'm pretty sure you'd have what it takes to put them in their place and realize you are more than just a pretty face.
> 
> Hell...  If Elizabeth Swann can earn the respect of a pirate crew,   I'm pretty sure it should be a piece of cake for you.



Why Mr DC. . . that is possibly the sweetest thing anyone has said to me an quite a while. . .

Thank you.  I almost feel the need to be polite. . .


----------



## DIS_MERI

Disney hates me 

I just got email from Disney Destinations.  Great discounts?  Nope!  Just wanted to tell me about Pop Century, since I searched for package costs for there....but I've already researched the resort sufficiently, so apparently they are just taunting me!!!


Oh, and DC....even if you disagree with a woman's theory, it is usually better to leave it be   Debunking the theory isn't going to earn you any brownie points and sometimes being right isn't worth it 

Hope all is well with everyone, super busy here, getting ready to head to England in 11 short days


----------



## tlionheart78

OH, wow.  Ten pages and more to catch up on....... Add in my allergies starting to kick in..... I'm so very out of it.....

Oh, well better start cracking on this book that's being written in this thread before I start posting...


----------



## nurse.darcy

tlionheart78 said:


> OH, wow.  Ten pages and more to catch up on....... Add in my allergies starting to kick in..... I'm so very out of it.....
> 
> Oh, well better start cracking on this book that's being written in this thread before I start posting...



Truly no issues sweetie. . .just see something interesting, post, and we can work from that. . .lol.


----------



## Floydian

nurse.darcy said:


> If he was the skinny guy, that is Dave.  David is taller (and older, though in my opinion he appears to be younger). I happen to know that Dave works on Monday and David does not, so no issues there.



Yea, he was skinny, with a buzz cut or no hair. Didn't really look at him much with Alena in front of me most of the time. 



nurse.darcy said:


> Is that a question?  Sweetheart, just make it sort of a command.  On a side note, I got an email from a certain Brit who said, I am going to be in town in early May, I am available on the 3rd for drunken debauchery, make it happen please.  He didn't even ask me if I was available, just said do it. . .so of course, I have taken up the happy task of "doing it".  LOL..



Yup. Find a way to make sure we know and I'm sure folks will come out of the woodwork for an excuse to drink at WDW. 

Also, is this the same Brit from 2009? If so, it's about time he came back. I think there's people who would even travel halfway across the country to see him if they could.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Floydian said:


> Yea, he was skinny, with a buzz cut or no hair. Didn't really look at him much with Alena in front of me most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Find a way to make sure we know and I'm sure folks will come out of the woodwork for an excuse to drink at WDW.
> 
> Also, is this the same Brit from 2009? If so, it's about time he came back. I think there's people who would even travel halfway across the country to see him if they could.



Yes, it is Graeme. . .he wants FRIENDS for that night. . .its May 3. . .


----------



## sand2270

I am giggling as I read the posts about the bar and the ad on the bottom is about alcoholism prevention lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> I am giggling as I read the posts about the bar and the ad on the bottom is about alcoholism prevention lol.



Gotta love it. . .lol


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> somehow I have a hard time picturing the Pyrate throwing you off the ship.    While the crew may be suspicious of you as a woman,    i'm pretty sure you'd have what it takes to put them in their place and realize you are more than just a pretty face.



actually the Pyrate has a sudden fascination with Bellydancers, so wenches might go overboard..



DCTooTall said:


> you mean there is life outside of the parks?!!     Are you sure about that?     Even us who live thousands of miles away seem to spend a lot of time thinking about our next trip back.
> 
> And I'm sure you could find lots of cool people to meet at the Tune Inn.  You are social,    and I'd bet there are a lot of people who'd love to chat and enjoy a drink after running around the parks all day.



there is a lot of life outside the parks..

and one must be careful of the people they meet at tune in lounge, I've heard rumors of a Pyrate that gives wenches seats away when they go to the ladies room..


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> actually the Pyrate has a sudden fascination with Bellydancers, so wenches might go overboard..
> 
> 
> 
> there is a lot of life outside the parks..
> 
> and one must be careful of the people they meet at tune in lounge, I've heard rumors of a Pyrate that gives wenches seats away when they go to the ladies room..



I noticed that. . .but ya know. . .the Pyrate redeemed himself many times. . .lol.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> I noticed that. . .but ya know. . .the Pyrate redeemed himself many times. . .lol.



I just bought a Doumbek, now I gotta learn how to play it so I can get Bellydancers dancing..LOL


hmm I feel like a Pyrate coupon..


----------



## DCTooTall

Bah....

Seriously....  is it too much to ask for a nice car with Leather seating and a manual transmission?

Since my truck is ready to die,  I've been trying to get an idea of what kind of car I'm wanting to replace it with....  and hope that I can make the truck last until at least after the summer so I've had several months of really attacking debts before getting a car note.

The problem is....  I can't find a single decent car with those 2 simple requests without approaching $30k.    Even then,   without going OVER 30k,  I've got like 2 options. (VW Jetta or VW GTI).    Once I go over 30,  I gain a few more options (V6 Mustang,   Camaro, or Suburu WRX)....   but it seems like MOST of the cars that would meet those 2 critera are going to be in the upper 30 - 40+ range.


Dammit.....





(sorry...  just had to vent.   )


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> I just bought a Doumbek, now I gotta learn how to play it so I can get Bellydancers dancing..LOL
> 
> 
> hmm I feel like a Pyrate coupon..



My only question to you is, how are you going to play an instrument and take pix. . .you are going to have to make a decision. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Bah....
> 
> Seriously....  is it too much to ask for a nice car with Leather seating and a manual transmission?
> 
> Since my truck is ready to die,  I've been trying to get an idea of what kind of car I'm wanting to replace it with....  and hope that I can make the truck last until at least after the summer so I've had several months of really attacking debts before getting a car note.
> 
> The problem is....  I can't find a single decent car with those 2 simple requests without approaching $30k.    Even then,   without going OVER 30k,  I've got like 2 options. (VW Jetta or VW GTI).    Once I go over 30,  I gain a few more options (V6 Mustang,   Camaro, or Suburu WRX)....   but it seems like MOST of the cars that would meet those 2 critera are going to be in the upper 30 - 40+ range.
> 
> 
> Dammit.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry...  just had to vent.   )



Oh I can truly tell you that Andrea, Jerry, and the Pyrate (other than you), all drive a stick, so I love all of them. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Bah....
> 
> Seriously....  is it too much to ask for a nice car with Leather seating and a manual transmission?
> 
> Since my truck is ready to die,  I've been trying to get an idea of what kind of car I'm wanting to replace it with....  and hope that I can make the truck last until at least after the summer so I've had several months of really attacking debts before getting a car note.
> 
> The problem is....  I can't find a single decent car with those 2 simple requests without approaching $30k.    Even then,   without going OVER 30k,  I've got like 2 options. (VW Jetta or VW GTI).    Once I go over 30,  I gain a few more options (V6 Mustang,   Camaro, or Suburu WRX)....   but it seems like MOST of the cars that would meet those 2 critera are going to be in the upper 30 - 40+ range.
> 
> 
> Dammit.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry...  just had to vent.   )



buy a low mileage used car, why take the hit on depreciation the frst 2 years

my car sold new for 35,000 I bought it used for 14,000


----------



## DIS_MERI

DCTooTall said:


> Bah....
> 
> Seriously....  is it too much to ask for a nice car with Leather seating and a manual transmission?
> 
> Since my truck is ready to die,  I've been trying to get an idea of what kind of car I'm wanting to replace it with....  and hope that I can make the truck last until at least after the summer so I've had several months of really attacking debts before getting a car note.
> 
> The problem is....  I can't find a single decent car with those 2 simple requests without approaching $30k.    Even then,   without going OVER 30k,  I've got like 2 options. (VW Jetta or VW GTI).    Once I go over 30,  I gain a few more options (V6 Mustang,   Camaro, or Suburu WRX)....   but it seems like MOST of the cars that would meet those 2 critera are going to be in the upper 30 - 40+ range.
> 
> 
> Dammit.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry...  just had to vent.   )




Ummm, is that the used price?  Manual transmissions tend to go for less than kbb and edmunds say on the used market because apparently half of america can't drive them....


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> My only question to you is, how are you going to play an instrument and take pix. . .you are going to have to make a decision. . .



what, you think only women can multitask....

tripod, and wireless remote...


or drum during performance and do studio shots for pics...


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh I can truly tell you that Andrea, Jerry, and the Pyrate (other than you), all drive a stick, so I love all of them. . .



umm you talking another Pyrate ??


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> umm you talking another Pyrate ??


Wait, you do drive 5 speed. . .I thought we had this discussion. . .please tell me I am not crazy. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Wait, you do drive 5 speed. . .I thought we had this discussion. . .please tell me I am not crazy. . .



you want me to be honest  ??


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> you want me to be honest  ??



Please always be honest with me. . .I always thought you could drive a 5 speed. . .I will not touch on that issue since you are a Pyrate Captain and can command a ship. . .I am good with that.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Please always be honest with me. . .I always thought you could drive a 5 speed. . .I will not touch on that issue since you are a Pyrate Captain and can command a ship. . .I am good with that.



my car has Autostick transmission, I can drive it fully automatic, or 4 speed clutchless shifting, if I drive it like a luxury car I can get 30mph on the highway, driving it like a sportscar which happens 95 % of the time, I get 22-24 MPH highway

I can drive a standard tranny, but that makes it difficult to email and take photos..LOL


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> my car has Autostick transmission, I can drive it fully automatic, or 4 speed clutchless shifting, if I drive it like a luxury car I can get 30mph on the highway, driving it like a sportscar which happens 95 % of the time, I get 22-24 MPH highway
> 
> I can drive a standard tranny, but that makes it difficult to email and take photos..LOL



Okay my sweet captain. . .thanks.  I love you all but must head to bed. . .need sleep and my coworkers are going to be buzzed or hungover when they get to work tomorrow. . .gotta go to sleep to be sharp tomorrow. . .hugs.
\


----------



## tlionheart78

nurse.darcy said:


> Truly no issues sweetie. . .just see something interesting, post, and we can work from that. . .lol.



I'd love to drop in the conversations at the moment, but my allergies are really starting to wear me out.  That and the fact I have a headache from listening to some music.*  So I'm gonna probably call it a night.  I'll probably get caught up tomorrow while I'm at work.


*A little known fact about me (this'll probably be in the Disney Shameful Secrets thread): there are now two Disney songs that can make me cry.  They're "Beauty and the Beast" from the film of the same name and "I See the Light" from Tangled.  Never realized those were real tear-jerkers for me.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Mandyjg20 said:


> Hello all, New to the thread



 I had a college roommate from Reading.  



TPQS said:


> Reporting in to the thread.  Happy Monday to all.  Hope it feels like a Friday (Which seat can I take?)!







MICKEY88 said:


> how about custom shirts.. white with this on them



I like it. Sorry to disappoint you guys who are fans of wet t-shirt contests, but white is not my favorite. Let's do pink! 



DCTooTall said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> That also reminds me....   Lousia,  Where are our booty shaking vids?   We know they are out there.



Let's go with it didn't happen. lol. Seriously, i told you you're only seeing the booty shaking dance if you happen to be around for a performance. 



NJDiva said:


> I know that my sorority sisters have video and pictures of me somewhere....not as good as Lousia's but they're out there....



haha. I'm not posting any booty shaking videos, but I have nothing against looking at other people's.


DCTooTall said:


> Bah....
> 
> Seriously....  is it too much to ask for a nice car with Leather seating and a manual transmission?
> 
> Since my truck is ready to die,  I've been trying to get an idea of what kind of car I'm wanting to replace it with....  and hope that I can make the truck last until at least after the summer so I've had several months of really attacking debts before getting a car note.
> 
> The problem is....  I can't find a single decent car with those 2 simple requests without approaching $30k.    Even then,   without going OVER 30k,  I've got like 2 options. (VW Jetta or VW GTI).    Once I go over 30,  I gain a few more options (V6 Mustang,   Camaro, or Suburu WRX)....   but it seems like MOST of the cars that would meet those 2 critera are going to be in the upper 30 - 40+ range.
> 
> Dammit.....
> 
> (sorry...  just had to vent.   )





DIS_MERI said:


> Ummm, is that the used price?  Manual transmissions tend to go for less than kbb and edmunds say on the used market because apparently half of america can't drive them....



I am definitely in the half that can't drive stick. Just never learned. I like my automatic accord. I think my next car wil be a SUV though.  Everyone down here drives SUVs or trucks and I can't see a thing.

*So....I need opinions. * When do I visit in the fall? 

Option 1: I can go down Oct 1 for the 40th anniversary. I think it would be cool to say I was there and it seems like a lot of people will be there to socialize with. Airfare is "reasonable," (haha) but would have to figure out lodging. But will it be too packed to do anything? I know that's marathon weekend, too.

Option 2: I go in november for festival of the masters. Maybe less crowded??? Don't know what airfare will be yet.

Both options allow me to do wine and food festival. 

Oh wait..
Option3: I'm only living once, so I should go both times if I can swing airfare, etc.


----------



## nurse.darcy

tlionheart78 said:


> I'd love to drop in the conversations at the moment, but my allergies are really starting to wear me out.  That and the fact I have a headache from listening to some music.*  So I'm gonna probably call it a night.  I'll probably get caught up tomorrow while I'm at work.
> 
> 
> *A little known fact about me (this'll probably be in the Disney Shameful Secrets thread): there are now two Disney songs that can make me cry.  They're "Beauty and the Beast" from the film of the same name and "I See the Light" from Tangled.  Never realized those were real tear-jerkers for me.



Okay, my son just made me cry. .. I am good. . . but heading to bed. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> buy a low mileage used car, why take the hit on depreciation the frst 2 years
> 
> my car sold new for 35,000 I bought it used for 14,000





DIS_MERI said:


> Ummm, is that the used price?  Manual transmissions tend to go for less than kbb and edmunds say on the used market because apparently half of america can't drive them....



Those are new prices.   Part of my concern is my ability to find financing.  It's easier to get a new car if you don't have the best credit history  (as in... next to none since i've never really had credit....at least,  in the past 10 years)

I might look used when I'm closer to actually buying something,   But even then it may be harder to find something that I'd like just because the types of cars I'm looking at are not going to end up being the cheap stripped down cars with a manual that you might see someone getting for a kid,  or which was bought by someone looking to "pimp out" and drive fast in.


I also gotta admit....   after driving a POS for the past couple years,   there is just something nice about a NEW car.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I like it. Sorry to disappoint you guys who are fans of wet t-shirt contests, but white is not my favorite. Let's do pink!



  Pastel? 



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Let's go with it didn't happen. lol. Seriously, i told you you're only seeing the booty shaking dance if you happen to be around for a performance.



Promises promises....



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I am definitely in the half that can't drive stick. Just never learned. I like my automatic accord. I think my next car wil be a SUV though.  Everyone down here drives SUVs or trucks and I can't see a thing.



My first car was a 1966 GTO w/ 4 on the floor.    Made it pretty easy to learn to drive a manual when the engine had enough torque to start you from 3rd or 4th.   




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> *So....I need opinions. * When do I visit in the fall?
> 
> Option 1: I can go down Oct 1 for the 40th anniversary. I think it would be cool to say I was there and it seems like a lot of people will be there to socialize with. Airfare is "reasonable," (haha) but would have to figure out lodging. But will it be too packed to do anything? I know that's marathon weekend, too.
> 
> Option 2: I go in november for festival of the masters. Maybe less crowded??? Don't know what airfare will be yet.
> 
> Both options allow me to do wine and food festival.
> 
> Oh wait..
> Option3: I'm only living once, so I should go both times if I can swing airfare, etc.




  I say option 3.


It's what I'm looking at.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Those are new prices.   Part of my concern is my ability to find financing.  It's easier to get a new car if you don't have the best credit history  (as in... next to none since i've never really had credit....at least,  in the past 10 years)
> 
> I might look used when I'm closer to actually buying something,   But even then it may be harder to find something that I'd like just because the types of cars I'm looking at are not going to end up being the cheap stripped down cars with a manual that you might see someone getting for a kid,  or which was bought by someone looking to "pimp out" and drive fast in.
> 
> 
> 
> .



like I said before I got a 35,000 car for 14,000 by buying used, and it's not the kind of car someone would by for a kid..

credit unions are great for car loans


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Pastel?



ummm...I don't think so. I don't want to scream Easter egg. How about bright pink? Or any other color that's not white or black. 


DCTooTall said:


> Promises promises....






DCTooTall said:


> I say option 3.
> 
> It's what I'm looking at.



Somehow I'm not surprised that someone who loves the place as much as me would choose option 3. It just seems greedy to plan two trips in 6 weeks... Besides, if you end up down there the same time I do, I don't want you to get tired of me.


----------



## ahoff

Hey Darcy, do you live that close to the Park?  Close enough to bike there?





DCTooTall said:


> Seriously....  is it too much to ask for a nice car with Leather seating and a manual transmission?
> 
> 
> The problem is....  I can't find a single decent car with those 2 simple requests without approaching $30k.    Even then,   without going OVER 30k,  I've got like 2 options. (VW Jetta or VW GTI).    Once I go over 30,  I gain a few more options (V6 Mustang,   Camaro, or Suburu WRX)....



On a whim, I went to a Toyota dealership (I have a Toyota truck right now) a few months ago looking for a Camry with a stick.  I was looking to lease, and the guy said there was nothng available.  Maybe if I was going to buy they would order one.  Anyway, turns out I am glad they didn't, as I will stick with the truck for now. Which is also a stick.  
Before the truck I had three Passats, all 5 speeds.  I do like the VW's.  But the WRX is not bad either.  And the engine is very VW-like.....




DIS_MERI said:


> Ummm, is that the used price?  Manual transmissions tend to go for less than kbb and edmunds say on the used market because apparently half of america can't drive them....



Walk through a parking lot in Europe, and it will be hard to find an automatic! 



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> *So....I need opinions. * When do I visit in the fall?
> 
> Option 1: I can go down Oct 1 for the 40th anniversary. I think it would be cool to say I was there and it seems like a lot of people will be there to socialize with. Airfare is "reasonable," (haha) but would have to figure out lodging. But will it be too packed to do anything? I know that's marathon weekend, too.
> 
> Option 2: I go in november for festival of the masters. Maybe less crowded??? Don't know what airfare will be yet.
> 
> Both options allow me to do wine and food festival.
> 
> Oh wait..
> Option3: I'm only living once, so I should go both times if I can swing airfare, etc.



I would go with #3 also.  The race weekend will not be that crowded, it is only a half, and runs on Saturday night.  January is when it gets crowded,with a half on Saturday anda full on Sunday.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ahoff said:


> I would go with #3 also.  The race weekend will not be that crowded, it is only a half, and runs on Saturday night.  January is when it gets crowded,with a half on Saturday anda full on Sunday.



Thanks!  I was hoping you guys would encourage me to go with the most fun option.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> ummm...I don't think so. I don't want to scream Easter egg. How about bright pink? Or any other color that's not white or black.



I can supply the graphic in any color, then you can get transfer paper, any color shirt and make your own..


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> Hey Darcy, do you live that close to the Park?  Close enough to bike there?



I am sure there are bikers in the group who would say yes I live close enough to bike it.  However, I feel that it is too far away for a bike ride.  And you would have to take two major highways, the 192 and the 535 (not sure if you can take a bike on Osceola Parkway but if you could, that would be MUCH easier).  By car it takes 15 minutes, depending on traffic.  I haven't clocked the miles.


----------



## Floydian

nurse.darcy said:


> I am sure there are bikers in the group who would say yes I live close enough to bike it.  However, I feel that it is too far away for a bike ride.  And you would have to take two major highways, the 192 and the 535 (not sure if you can take a bike on Osceola Parkway but if you could, that would be MUCH easier).  By car it takes 15 minutes, depending on traffic.  I haven't clocked the miles.



I wouldn't bike it from there. I do know that just getting from the Hess station by MK out to the I-4 / Nickelodeon Hotel area is about 7 miles itself, and there's lots of highway-type roads with no traffic lights, crosswalks, sidewalks, or bike lanes, and 50 mph speed limits.


----------



## ctnurse

Hopefully today won't be so busy Monday are usually crazy at work but add a nurse that calls out....I had a lot of trouble being social.  I'm going to try harder today.  

I want one of those tees but can you make it in a tank since I will be in WDW in August and it gets hot!


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> Hopefully today won't be so busy Monday are usually crazy at work but add a nurse that calls out....I had a lot of trouble being social.  I'm going to try harder today.
> 
> I want one of those tees but can you make it in a tank since I will be in WDW in August and it gets hot!



if you ask nicely I might even hand deliver it to Connecticut


----------



## nurse.darcy

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> ummm...I don't think so. I don't want to scream Easter egg. How about bright pink? Or any other color that's not white or black.



While yes, other colors are fine, the lime green Mickey Head is the official DISmeet color.


----------



## Graeme

Hello all! I've been waiting for three days now for these booty shaking pictures and I'm still waiting!!




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> How about bright pink? Or any other color that's not white or black.


That could work, if they got wet enough.




nurse.darcy said:


> Yes, it is Graeme. . .he wants FRIENDS for that night. . .its May 3. . .


Friends, as in friendly drunken companions!! Not the kind of friend who'll tell me when I've had too much! JR's with carousing and raucous singing sounds good!


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> While yes, other colors are fine, the lime green Mickey Head is the official DISmeet color.



 tis true, but we are outcasts after all


----------



## MICKEY88

Ok bright pink shirt would definitely get you noticed..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> like I said before I got a 35,000 car for 14,000 by buying used, and it's not the kind of car someone would by for a kid..
> 
> credit unions are great for car loans



  I'll have to see.   I actually took a look on Ebay motors last night and found several NICE cars that started to approach my price range.....assuming I can get financing.        


I also found my baby.    A car virtually identical to my first car. (I had a white interior instead of the black in this one).     a car that if I had the money,  I'd buy in a heartbeat simply because I miss my first car so much.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1966...5590006?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item3cb6d721f6



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> ummm...I don't think so. I don't want to scream Easter egg. How about bright pink? Or any other color that's not white or black.



I'm sure we could find something that would work for all party's involved.   



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Somehow I'm not surprised that someone who loves the place as much as me would choose option 3. It just seems greedy to plan two trips in 6 weeks... Besides, if you end up down there the same time I do, I don't want you to get tired of me.



  1.   It seems greedy to move down to Florida so you can be closer.   So therefor it can't be greedy to only plan 2 trips in 6 weeks.

  2.  If it does seem greedy,  so what?   What's the point in being an adult if you can't occasionally be greedy and have some fun?


  and it takes a LOT for me to get tired of someone.  I doubt you could manage it in the span of a couple Disney trips.




Graeme said:


> Hello all! I've been waiting for three days now for these booty shaking pictures and I'm still waiting!!



I've been waiting closer to 3 months for the pictures/vids since their existance was first revealed.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I'll have to see.   I actually took a look on Ebay motors last night and found several NICE cars that started to approach my price range.....assuming I can get financing.
> 
> 
> I also found my baby.    A car virtually identical to my first car. (I had a white interior instead of the black in this one).     a car that if I had the money,  I'd buy in a heartbeat simply because I miss my first car so much.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1966...5590006?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item3cb6d721f6
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure we could find something that would work for all party's involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.   It seems greedy to move down to Florida so you can be closer.   So therefor it can't be greedy to only plan 2 trips in 6 weeks.
> 
> 2.  If it does seem greedy,  so what?   What's the point in being an adult if you can't occasionally be greedy and have some fun?
> 
> 
> and it takes a LOT for me to get tired of someone.  I doubt you could manage it in the span of a couple Disney trips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been waiting closer to 3 months for the pictures/vids since their existance was first revealed.



get yourself a Hemi  

why not let people pick their own color shirt, they'll all have the same graphic

or grey for the guys, hot pink for the wenches...umm I mean princesses


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> get yourself a Hemi



I'd get the Hemi....  The only problem is there is not a single "modern" Hemi vehicle with a Manual Transmission.     I'm not wanting an auto-stick type transmission and prefer a good ole' fashioned clutch pedal.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I'd get the Hemi....  The only problem is there is not a single "modern" Hemi vehicle with a Manual Transmission.     I'm not wanting an auto-stick type transmission and prefer a good ole' fashioned clutch pedal.



I guess that's an age thing, when you hit a certain age you realize that having to shift all the time is a real pain.

one of the guys in my car club races his 300M he hooked a laptop up to his car, to see what the optimum shift points are,,, when you put it in autostick, the computer will actually shift at the critical point if you don't to prevent tranny damage..the computer is so precise that you can't manually shift better than the computer does in automatic

the other awesome thing about the Modern Hemis is the multi displacement engines, nothing like shutting off cylinders at highway cruising speed to conserve gas


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> or grey for the guys, hot pink for the wenches...umm I mean princesses



If you really want the shirts to be noticeable put the graphic on the *back* too! This was really useful for our family marathon weekend shirts!


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I guess that's an age thing, when you hit a certain age you realize that having to shift all the time is a real pain.



Part of it may be age....   but a large part of it is boredom.    As in,  I discovered years ago that when I drive a stick I tend to be MUCH more alert when driving and aware of not only my surroundings,   but how fast I'm going, the road, the car,  etc..

With an automatic it's too easy to fall into a routine where you zone out,  where with a manual it's not really possible.

And as someone who can have a lead foot (Honestly,  PA roads have done more to slow my *** down than anything else in my life.  Between the 2 lane interstates w/ blind ramps onto the highway and no merge lane,    and the general crappy road conditions,  It's just not safe to drive fast),     it's much too easy to get up to fast speeds in an auto without realizing it.  With A manual you always have an idea how fast you are going thanks to knowing exactly which gear you are in.    

....and there is just something nice about the tactile feedback in a actual stick instead of an autostick or paddle setup.


But........  admittedly...   I don't deal with a lot of stop and go traffic on my daily commute.     While I don't mind stop and go traffic much with a stick (I'm from Atlanta afterall... so I'm used to it),   I will admit that an automatic can be a HUGE advantage in that kind of traffic.




MICKEY88 said:


> one of the guys in my car club races his 300M he hooked a laptop up to his car, to see what the optimum shift points are,,, when you put it in autostick, the computer will actually shift at the critical point if you don't to prevent tranny damage..the computer is so precise that you can't manually shift better than the computer does in automatic
> 
> the other awesome thing about the Modern Hemis is the multi displacement engines, nothing like shutting off cylinders at highway cruising speed to conserve gas




 There are other cars with the variable displacement tech.    Who knows...  if I get an M3,  I think they have the same thing.


dammit....  now I want a new(er) car now.     I don't want to have to wait.... 


   you know... I wonder if I'm just an addict.   Now that my Disney trip has passed,  I'm not eager to spend money on it anymore....  so I'm finding myself wanting to spend the money on another big ticket item.    maybe as I get closer to my next Florida trip this urge will go back to the Disney target.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> get yourself a Hemi
> 
> why not let people pick their own color shirt, they'll all have the same graphic
> 
> or grey for the guys, hot pink for the wenches...umm I mean princesses



I think pink for girls and grey for guys sounds good!  And I'll go for the tank top, too. Way more comfortable in the heat and faster drying for those afternoon rainshowers.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> Ok bright pink shirt would definitely get you noticed..



Yeah, red and green are complementary colors so they stand out really well. Purple and yellow or blue and orange would work, too.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I think pink for girls and grey for guys sounds good!  And I'll go for the tank top, too. Way more comfortable in the heat and faster drying for those afternoon rainshowers.



And you know...   If the weather doesn't cooperate,   There is always Kali.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> And you know...   If the weather doesn't cooperate,   There is always Kali.



why stand in line.. a refillable mug and a water fountain work just fine


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> you know... I wonder if I'm just an addict.   Now that my Disney trip has passed,  I'm not eager to spend money on it anymore....  so I'm finding myself wanting to spend the money on another big ticket item.    maybe as I get closer to my next Florida trip this urge will go back to the Disney target.



tell me about it, I started out planning on repainting my hood and getting new graphics for it, one email fro Alsa Paints,  and I switched to painting the entire car with chameleon paint...


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> If you really want the shirts to be noticeable put the graphic on the *back* too! This was really useful for our family marathon weekend shirts!



I just designed the logo, and will supply it to anyone interested, they can do their shirts however they want, if I do one it will be on the back of a white dress shirt..LOL


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1.   It seems greedy to move down to Florida so you can be closer.   So therefor it can't be greedy to only plan 2 trips in 6 weeks.
> 2.  If it does seem greedy,  so what?   What's the point in being an adult if you can't occasionally be greedy and have some fun?
> and it takes a LOT for me to get tired of someone.  I doubt you could manage it in the span of a couple Disney trips.
> I've been waiting closer to 3 months for the pictures/vids since their existance was first revealed.



I like the way you think.  Very persuasive... And I'm pretty sure we'll be fine. You'll probably find my particular brand of crazy more entertaining than anything else.



Re: booty videos

Dear DC,
No comment.
Sincerely, 
Louisa


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> why stand in line.. a refillable mug and a water fountain work just fine



Geez, now you're just getting lazy...


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Geez, now you're just getting lazy...



I respectfully disagree, lazy would be waiting for mother nature or a water ride, to do the job,

whereas I am being pro-active, and making sure that the shirts receive the proper water testing.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> true, but they don't have Hemis..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> why stand in line.. a refillable mug and a water fountain work just fine



  Would that be a mug from this year,   or previous years?     Can you really use a mug from previous years?



MICKEY88 said:


> tell me about it, I started out planning on repainting my hood and getting new graphics for it, one email fro Alsa Paints,  and I switched to painting the entire car with chameleon paint...



  But then how will anybody ever see your car?  Wouldn't you be worried about people not being able to see the car in traffic or parked and accidently hitting it?





MICKEY88 said:


> I just designed the logo, and will supply it to anyone interested, they can do their shirts however they want, if I do one it will be on the back of a white dress shirt..LOL



  Would it be a Puffy white shirt?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOE3CYeMNC8




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I like the way you think.  Very persuasive... And I'm pretty sure we'll be fine. You'll probably find my particular brand of crazy more entertaining than anything else.



  I'm all for convincing people to get more Disney time.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Re: booty videos
> 
> Dear DC,
> No comment.
> Sincerely,
> Louisa



No comment needed.   Just provide the video.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Would that be a mug from this year,   or previous years?     Can you really use a mug from previous years?
> 
> 
> 
> But then how will anybody ever see your car?  Wouldn't you be worried about people not being able to see the car in traffic or parked and accidently hitting it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would it be a Puffy white shirt?
> 
> :



oc course you can use the mug, you just can't get it refilled

I drive so fast that people can't hit me if they try,, just think, it would be great if the cops woulcn't see your car

ummm no puffy shirts for this Pyrate, unless a Beautiful wench is wearing them


----------



## Madonna3

Hey all! 

Just popping in to say hello. I had a great weekend. I found lots of time to relax on Saturday. Sunday I went down to Captiva. Normally after a beach day I go home, eat, and crash. This time was different, I went home and decided it was time to start organizing and getting some projects done. I finished the wall border in my kitchen, did the vinyl lettering above the plasma in the living room, and I repaired the couch. 

Yesterday, I got home from work, took the new puppy to PetSmart and Petco to pick out a harness and taste test the treats and finished the evening with a family dinner out at a favorite restaurant. 

Life certainly isn't perfect, but it's not so bad all of the time, either.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Graeme said:


> Hello all! I've been waiting for three days now for these booty shaking pictures and I'm still waiting!!
> 
> 
> 
> That could work, if they got wet enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Friends, as in friendly drunken companions!! Not the kind of friend who'll tell me when I've had too much! JR's with carousing and raucous singing sounds good!



Well dear, you know you can count on me. I will be sure to have plenty of non-motherly types hanging with us. Lol


----------



## MICKEY88

Madonna3 said:


> Yesterday, I got home from work, took the new puppy to PetSmart and Petco to pick out a harness and taste test the treats and finished the evening with a family dinner out at a favorite restaurant.
> 
> Life certainly isn't perfect, but it's not so bad all of the time, either.



you were still hungry for dinner after taste testing the treats at petsmart ??


----------



## jennyf2

Happy Tuesday    Perfect day in MN today--almost 74 & snow in the forecast for this weekend    why o why do I live here.  We rec'd Just Dance 2 in the mail today   Can't wait to try it !!!

Have a great night all !!!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> you were still hungry for dinner after taste testing the treats at petsmart ??



If you notice,  she said Family Dinner...

    So either she dined on her family  (I hear the Secret's in the Sauce),   or maybe she just took them out to eat since she was the only one able to drive?


----------



## DCTooTall

jennyf2 said:


> Happy Tuesday    Perfect day in MN today--almost 74 & snow in the forecast for this weekend    why o why do I live here.  We rec'd Just Dance 2 in the mail today   Can't wait to try it !!!
> 
> Have a great night all !!!!!



I quit paying attention to the weather forecast a couple months ago.  It was too depressing.

I am getting tired of the single day of nice weather,   followed by crazy crap weather for the rest of the week.    The fact we've been in the back-and-forth pattern now ever since I got back from Florida doesn't make it any easier to re-adjust back into "real life".


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> The fact we've been in the back-and-forth pattern now ever since I got back from Florida doesn't make it any easier to re-adjust back into "real life".



that beats the steady freezing temps when I got back from Orlando in December


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> tis true, but we are outcasts after all



This is so true. . .I forgot about that one. . .



MICKEY88 said:


> Ok bright pink shirt would definitely get you noticed..



There is a girl at work who wears lead in those colors. . .I have to wear my sunglasses when I work with her as it hurts my eyes.



MICKEY88 said:


> why not let people pick their own color shirt, they'll all have the same graphic
> 
> or grey for the guys, hot pink for the wenches...umm I mean princesses



I like choosing my own.  I am FAR too old to be doing wet t-shirt contests and definitely rarely wear a white t-shirt.



DCTooTall said:


> And you know...   If the weather doesn't cooperate,   There is always Kali.





MICKEY88 said:


> why stand in line.. a refillable mug and a water fountain work just fine



Geez, men. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

I guess I shouldn't mention then that it was 90 and humid here today. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> that beats the steady freezing temps when I got back from Orlando in December



  It may be nicer,    but it makes it easier to tell yourself you are back.    I went from cold temps to a week in Florida,   to constant Hot/cold ever since getting back.      At least if it was a constant cold or constant hot It would make it easier to tell myself I'm back.



nurse.darcy said:


> Geez, men. . .lol.







you know you love us.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> you know you love us.



Unfortunately, yes. . .yes I do. . .lol.


----------



## Madonna3

MICKEY88 said:


> you were still hungry for dinner after taste testing the treats at petsmart ??



Yes. They were low fat. Diet food never fills you up.


----------



## DCTooTall

Madonna3 said:


> Yes. They were low fat. Diet food never fills you up.



Oh....

so they weren't made in china?

  I know I'm always hungry about an hour after eating chinese.


----------



## Madonna3

DCTooTall said:


> Oh....
> 
> so they weren't made in china?
> 
> I know I'm always hungry about an hour after eating chinese.



Could have been. 

I just know the bucket said something about being low fat and good for you. Nothing good for you is ever worth eating


----------



## nurse.darcy

Madonna3 said:


> Could have been.
> 
> I just know the bucket said something about being low fat and good for you. Nothing good for you is ever worth eating



I don't know, this plate of fresh pasta sitting in front of me is good for me, and very tasty. . .lol.


----------



## Madonna3

Aren't carbs bad for you now? I can't keep up anymore. I stopped caring. 

Anyway, poor puppy keeps running back home


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> I like choosing my own.  I am FAR too old to be doing wet t-shirt contests and definitely rarely wear a white t-shirt.
> Geez, men. . .lol.



ahhh you're never too old...LOL


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> It may be nicer,    but it makes it easier to tell yourself you are back.    I went from cold temps to a week in Florida,   to constant Hot/cold ever since getting back.      At least if it was a constant cold or constant hot It would make it easier to tell myself I'm back.
> 
> you know you love us.




dude, no palm trees, no big mice,  etc...  you're back, what more do you need to realize that..


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I know I'm always hungry about an hour after eating chinese.



I could get myself in so much trouble if I comment on this...


----------



## DCTooTall

Madonna3 said:


> Could have been.
> 
> I just know the bucket said something about being low fat and good for you. Nothing good for you is ever worth eating




Pizza is good for you.  It has every major food group in one uber tasty package.

Bread and Cereal group?    Check!  The Crust.    Dairy Group?    Check!  Cheese!   Fruits and Veggies?   Check!  Tomato sauce and toppings.     Meat Group?   Check!!  Toppings!


----------



## MICKEY88

Madonna3 said:


> . Nothing good for you is ever worth eating



dang, the Pyrate obviously has the Knight locked up right now, the things I be thinking..LOL


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> dude, no palm trees, no big mice,  etc...  you're back, what more do you need to realize that..



  Have you ever been to York?   I'm pretty sure i've seen some pretty big mice running around.      



MICKEY88 said:


> I could get myself in so much trouble if I comment on this...



   Go for it!



MICKEY88 said:


> dang, the Pyrate obviously has the Knight locked up right now, the things I be thinking..LOL


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Have you ever been to York?   I'm pretty sure i've seen some pretty big mice running around.
> Go for it!



actually yes, I'm due foir a cicis run..

they would be Rats in York

well I was thinking, Chinese, Thai, Philippino, ahhh never mind...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Madonna3 said:


> Aren't carbs bad for you now? I can't keep up anymore. I stopped caring.



Apparently its supposed to be everything in moderation.



MICKEY88 said:


> ahhh you're never too old...LOL



There you go again, saying nice things. . .lol.



MICKEY88 said:


> I could get myself in so much trouble if I comment on this...





MICKEY88 said:


> dang, the Pyrate obviously has the Knight locked up right now, the things I be thinking..LOL





MICKEY88 said:


> well I was thinking, Chinese, Thai, Philippino, ahhh never mind...



You are a very bad man. . .


----------



## Madonna3

lol.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Whoa!!! Just dropping in and WOW the things you people be talking about!


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> You are a very bad man. . .



that's what makes me a very good Pyrate..


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Whoa!!! Just dropping in and WOW the things you people be talking about!



I know , really.. aren't they just awful


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> that's what makes me a very good Pyrate..



Absolutely. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Oh geez, my right hand went to sleep.  Its very hard to type when one of your hands is asleep. . .


----------



## Mandyjg20

nurse.darcy said:


> I guess I shouldn't mention then that it was 90 and humid here today. . .lol.



No dont mention it haha, we had 80 yesterday and now today was chilly and rainy, I would love 90


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Well I had a phone interview today for an 8 month conract job in Tucson. Not sure if I'll get it or not. We'll see I guess.


----------



## nurse.darcy

bluedevilinaz said:


> Well I had a phone interview today for an 8 month conract job in Tucson. Not sure if I'll get it or not. We'll see I guess.



8 month contract job is better than nothing.  Hopefully, you will get it.


----------



## DCTooTall

Mandyjg20 said:


> No dont mention it haha, we had 80 yesterday and now today was chilly and rainy, I would love 90



Tell me about it.   Last night I had to turn my AC on at my apartment when I got home because it was so hot.

Tonight I'll probably turn the heat back on.




bluedevilinaz said:


> Well I had a phone interview today for an 8 month conract job in Tucson. Not sure if I'll get it or not. We'll see I guess.


----------



## Mandyjg20

DCTooTall said:


> Tell me about it.   Last night I had to turn my AC on at my apartment when I got home because it was so hot.
> 
> Tonight I'll probably turn the heat back on.



Same here fan was on all last night, now my electric heater will be on in my room, haha Life in PA


----------



## Mandyjg20

bluedevilinaz said:


> Well I had a phone interview today for an 8 month conract job in Tucson. Not sure if I'll get it or not. We'll see I guess.



Good luck


----------



## MICKEY88

whoooaaaa  PA is taking over the room... awesome..


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> whoooaaaa  PA is taking over the room... awesome..



Get over it. . .things change quickly around here. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

Mandyjg20 said:


> Same here fan was on all last night, now my electric heater will be on in my room, haha Life in PA



  It's weather like this that makes me SERIOUSLY consider moving back south.




MICKEY88 said:


> whoooaaaa  PA is taking over the room... awesome..



  We rock like that.

   i wonder if we can get some of the other people from PA who've posted and then disappeared to come back.   We could TAKE OVER THE DIS!!


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Get over it. . .things change quickly around here. . .lol.



ummm excuse me,,, don't you be talkin to the Captain that way


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Get over it. . .things change quickly around here. . .lol.



You are just jealous because I think for the first time the PA people are outnumbering the Florida peeps.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


>





Mandyjg20 said:


> Good luck





nurse.darcy said:


> 8 month contract job is better than nothing.  Hopefully, you will get it.




Thanks guys!  I'll keep ya'll posted.


----------



## Mandyjg20

I want to soo bad move down to Fl
#1 WDW
#2 There is actually stuff to do there, all we have around here is a mall, movie theater and food..it does tend to be boring


----------



## MICKEY88

Mandyjg20 said:


> I want to soo bad move down to Fl
> #1 WDW
> #2 There is actually stuff to do there, all we have around here is a mall, movie theater and food..it does tend to be boring



isn't that the truth,

I AM moving to Orlando , I just need a few more pieces of the puzzle to make it happen


----------



## Mandyjg20

MICKEY88 said:


> isn't that the truth,
> 
> I AM moving to Orlando , I just need a few more pieces of the puzzle to make it happen



Lucky!! 

Night all.


----------



## MICKEY88

g night


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> It's weather like this that makes me SERIOUSLY consider moving back south.
> 
> We rock like that.
> 
> i wonder if we can get some of the other people from PA who've posted and then disappeared to come back.   We could TAKE OVER THE DIS!!



LOL, well if all of you end up moving south, then there won't be anyone from PA left to take over the board.



MICKEY88 said:


> ummm excuse me,,, don't you be talkin to the Captain that way



Yes, my Captain. . .



DCTooTall said:


> You are just jealous because I think for the first time the PA people are outnumbering the Florida peeps.



  I believe you are sadly mistaken. . .remember, I actually live here in Florida so truly I know the experience. Not sure I could be jealous of people from the Northeast.



bluedevilinaz said:


> Thanks guys!  I'll keep ya'll posted.



Good luck to you



Mandyjg20 said:


> I want to soo bad move down to Fl
> #1 WDW
> #2 There is actually stuff to do there, all we have around here is a mall, movie theater and food..it does tend to be boring



Sometimes the grass is greener.  I am from California.  I have lived in Vegas, Maryland, Washington State and now Florida (not in that order, but Florida is the final state move). There were things about all of them that I loved.  Florida is fun, lots of stuff to do, you can drive to Cocoa Beach and watch the sun rise, then later head to the West Coast beach to watch the sun set. Its truly fun to live here.  However, and this is a big one, the salaries are generally lower here than elsewhere, and things can be a bit pricey here in central Florida because they are priced for tourists.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> 1. LOL, well if all of you end up moving south, then there won't be anyone from PA left to take over the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.Yes, my Captain. . .
> 
> 3,sometimes the grass is greener.  I am from California.  I have lived in Vegas, Maryland, Washington State and now Florida (not in that order, but Florida is the final state move). There were things about all of them that I loved.  Florida is fun, lots of stuff to do, you can drive to Cocoa Beach and watch the sun rise, then later head to the West Coast beach to watch the sun set. Its truly fun to live here.  However, and this is a big one, the salaries are generally lower here than elsewhere, and things can be a bit pricey here in central Florida because they are priced for tourists.



1, if we all move to Florida, we will take over Florida instead of the dis

2. that is better.

3.  and there are fewer taxes in Florida...


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> 1, if we all move to Florida, we will take over Florida instead of the dis
> 
> 2. that is better.
> 
> 3.  and there are fewer taxes in Florida...



1.  That would work for me because I am here and then all my friends would be here.

2.  

3.  It really doesn't help the difference.  My expenses are nearly the same as they were in Vegas (well not so much now since the car is paid off), but I made BOATLOADS of money in Vegas and my checks here are nearly 800 per check different than Vegas.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> 1.  That would work for me because I am here and then all my friends would be here.
> 
> 2.
> 
> 3.  It really doesn't help the difference.  My expenses are nearly the same as they were in Vegas (well not so much now since the car is paid off), but I made BOATLOADS of money in Vegas and my checks here are nearly 800 per check different than Vegas.



lower taxes always help....

and comparing vegas to orlando is not the same as comparing central PA to orlando

but the bottom line is, my daughter is in Orlando


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> lower taxes always help....
> 
> and comparing vegas to orlando is not the same as comparing central PA to orlando
> 
> but the bottom line is, my daughter is in Orlando



This is true.  I didn't have nearly the same take home pay in Maryland as I did in Vegas either.  Maryland state taxes were killer. I still make less here than in Maryland, but its not quite as far off.

And yes, your daughter is here. . .a big motivating factor. . .as if you really needed any motivating.


----------



## jennyf2

Mandyjg20 said:


> I want to soo bad move down to Fl
> #1 WDW
> #2 There is actually stuff to do there, all we have around here is a mall, movie theater and food..it does tend to be boring




Ditto....I work for an airline so it would be pretty easy for me to transfer & I'm hoping it will happen *VERY* soon.  My son will be a senior next year & my youngest would LOVE to move to FL.  We can still fly back & forth for visits.  When I was little I always asked my parents why we couldn't move to FL & they never game me a good answer--or at least one I liked  , so it must be a sign   After ALL these years I am still thinking about moving!


----------



## ctnurse

Ok I finally caught up!


I still want a pink tank with lime green Mickey head....Mickey88 let me know when they are hot off the presses.

Moving to FL is in the 5 year plan!


Plenty of talking about 1 of my favorite things FOOD....Everything in moderation and plus I work my azz of at the gym 5 days a week.  Tried a new machine at the gym tonight and it kicked my butt! 


Have a great night everyone!! This thread is been super busy today! Glad to see it


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> Ok I finally caught up!
> 
> 
> I still want a pink tank with lime green Mickey head....Mickey88 let me know when they are hot off the presses.
> 
> Moving to FL is in the 5 year plan!
> 
> 
> Plenty of talking about 1 of my favorite things FOOD....Everything in moderation and plus I work my azz of at the gym 5 days a week.  Tried a new machine at the gym tonight and it kicked my butt!
> 
> 
> Have a great night everyone!! This thread is been super busy today! Glad to see it



Ok, let me repeat this again, I am not making tshirts, I can supply the graphic, then anyone wanting a shirt can buy a shirt, and iron on transfer paper , print the graphic on the transfer paper and iron it on to your shirt


----------



## Madonna3

I love when people talk about making plans to move to Florida. It reminds me where I was 6 years ago. I found the opportunity to get here (after a failed first attempt) and I've never looked back.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> Ok, let me repeat this again, I am not making tshirts, I can supply the graphic, then anyone wanting a shirt can buy a shirt, and iron on transfer paper , print the graphic on the transfer paper and iron it on to your shirt



Can you send me the graphic? PLEASE???


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Can you send me the graphic? PLEASE???



certainly, but I just realized i don't have it on this computer, I will send it tomorrow


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> certainly, but I just realized i don't have it on this computer, I will send it tomorrow



Thank you Sir Pyrate.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Well I went and bought a motorcyle tonight! It needs a little work but it'll be nice to get riding again! It's an 84 Goldwing GL1200 and only has 110k on it. Hope everyone had a great day


----------



## Mandyjg20

nurse.darcy said:


> Sometimes the grass is greener.  I am from California.  I have lived in Vegas, Maryland, Washington State and now Florida (not in that order, but Florida is the final state move). There were things about all of them that I loved.  Florida is fun, lots of stuff to do, you can drive to Cocoa Beach and watch the sun rise, then later head to the West Coast beach to watch the sun set. Its truly fun to live here.  However, and this is a big one, the salaries are generally lower here than elsewhere, and things can be a bit pricey here in central Florida because they are priced for tourists.



That was my reality check thanks, what the point of moving there if I have to have two jobs, not really going to enjoy it then.  I must wait until I get my behind back to school and get a degree to back me up. But then def Im heading down   I love how you can see the sunrise and sunset like that, that is pretty awesome.  What was living in Vegas like?


----------



## Floydian

Mandyjg20 said:


> I want to soo bad move down to Fl
> #1 WDW
> #2 There is actually stuff to do there, all we have around here is a mall, movie theater and food..it does tend to be boring



That's pretty much why I moved here from Reno. Though I still miss things being open past 2am, I don't miss feeling like all I had for fun was eating, drinking, and gambling (or some other less family friendly things).

Ok, there is some nice hiking in the summer and skiing in the winter, but I wasn't doing that anyway, so it doesn't count for me. I still miss Lake Tahoe though. Absolutely fargin gorgeous.


----------



## ahoff

DCTooTall said:


> I also found my baby.    A car virtually identical to my first car. (I had a white interior instead of the black in this one).     a car that if I had the money,  I'd buy in a heartbeat simply because I miss my first car so much.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1966...5590006?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item3cb6d721f6



That is a very nice car!  Though I would prefer a same year Chevy II ala Grumpy's Toy



ctnurse said:


> Moving to FL is in the 5 year plan!



I have always told co-workers that my next job would be at Disney.  Though Darcy's talk of low wages gives me some pause to ponder.



bluedevilinaz said:


> Well I went and bought a motorcyle tonight! It needs a little work but it'll be nice to get riding again! It's an 84 Goldwing GL1200 and only has 110k on it. Hope everyone had a great day



Good luck with it!



Floydian said:


> That's pretty much why I moved here from Reno. Though I still miss things being open past 2am, I don't miss feeling like all I had for fun was eating, drinking, and gambling (or some other less family friendly things).
> 
> Ok, there is some nice hiking in the summer and skiing in the winter, but I wasn't doing that anyway, so it doesn't count for me. I still miss Lake Tahoe though. Absolutely fargin gorgeous.



I went out for a work trip to Carson City a few months ago, and thought it was a very nice place.  Just for all the reasons you mention.  Good chance we might be going out again, this time i will bring a bike with me.  Riding around Tahoe looks like it would be a lot of fun.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Mandyjg20 said:


> That was my reality check thanks, what the point of moving there if I have to have two jobs, not really going to enjoy it then.  I must wait until I get my behind back to school and get a degree to back me up. But then def Im heading down   I love how you can see the sunrise and sunset like that, that is pretty awesome.  What was living in Vegas like?



I think it really depends what you do for a living.  I am a nurse.  Nurses make less here, but living here is worth it. 

I didn't like living in Las Vegas.  I don't gamble and I hate that everything there is to do, except for hiking and biking, involves the casinos. Not really my thing.


----------



## NJDiva

bluedevilinaz said:


> Well I went and bought a motorcyle tonight! It needs a little work but it'll be nice to get riding again! It's an 84 Goldwing GL1200 and only has 110k on it. Hope everyone had a great day



OMG that's really cool! what prompted this purchase?


----------



## DCTooTall

Mandyjg20 said:


> I want to soo bad move down to Fl
> #1 WDW
> #2 There is actually stuff to do there, all we have around here is a mall, movie theater and food..it does tend to be boring



The Lack of stuff to do is definately a killer.   It also makes it a complete ***** to meet people since there aren't a ton of things to do which are really conducive to making new friends.




MICKEY88 said:


> isn't that the truth,
> 
> I AM moving to Orlando , I just need a few more pieces of the puzzle to make it happen



 I'd move in a heartbeat if it wasn't for the job situation.   damn my highly specialized skillset!




nurse.darcy said:


> LOL, well if all of you end up moving south, then there won't be anyone from PA left to take over the board.



 Just because we'd no longer be in PA,  doesn't mean we still can't take over the board.




nurse.darcy said:


> I believe you are sadly mistaken. . .remember, I actually live here in Florida so truly I know the experience. Not sure I could be jealous of people from the Northeast.



 You are jealous and you know it.   How could you not be jealous knowing that we have massive amounts of Chocolate... a chocolate Mecca if you will...  in our backyard.   And that's on top of the very cool people in our little PA group.


(Hmmmm....  Chocolate on top of people....   Oh go ahead,   make the comments I know you are all thinking about.    )



ctnurse said:


> Ok I finally caught up!



  I'm in the process of doing that now.   



ctnurse said:


> I still want a pink tank with lime green Mickey head....Mickey88 let me know when they are hot off the presses.



  Hmmmm.....  Do i need to set up a Cafe Press store or something to let people get their shirts?



ctnurse said:


> Plenty of talking about 1 of my favorite things FOOD....Everything in moderation and plus I work my azz of at the gym 5 days a week.  Tried a new machine at the gym tonight and it kicked my butt!



  i REALLY need to get back to the gym.    Unfortunately it's so difficult to get into a gym routine when your schedule is jumping around like mine has recently.     And when I'm on the 4x10 overnights,    It's kinda hard to get the motivation to go to the gym after being at work for 11 hours (including lunch).



MICKEY88 said:


> Ok, let me repeat this again, I am not making tshirts, I can supply the graphic, then anyone wanting a shirt can buy a shirt, and iron on transfer paper , print the graphic on the transfer paper and iron it on to your shirt



  That sounds like it requires work....

   ....  And maybe a bit of skill.      

  I think I like the Cafe Press idea better.   Overpriced Tshirts where someone else has done the work sounds much easier and more desirable.  



bluedevilinaz said:


> Well I went and bought a motorcyle tonight! It needs a little work but it'll be nice to get riding again! It's an 84 Goldwing GL1200 and only has 110k on it. Hope everyone had a great day



  I'm SSSoooooo Wanting to get a bike.    The fact one of the major Harley plants is in town....and I pass it daily on my commute to work,   doesn't help any.  That,   or the fact that i'm literally the only person in my department who doesn't have his motorcycle license.

Unfortunately I doubt I'm going to be able to get one this season either....even though the gas prices would make it oh so desirable right now.   Unfortunately between debt payoff and my need to replace the vehicle,   a motorcycle falls down the list a bit.


----------



## Offsides

I feel like I've missed so much and I was only gone for 5 days!

Coming back here to 50 degree weather after being in Florida is not fair. I miss warm weather. And wearing my shorts. And seeing green instead of brown.

Let's all migrate south!


----------



## DCTooTall

Offsides said:


> I feel like I've missed so much and I was only gone for 5 days!
> 
> Coming back here to 50 degree weather after being in Florida is not fair. I miss warm weather. And wearing my shorts. And seeing green instead of brown.
> 
> Let's all migrate south!




  Welcome to the SSC,  where if you step away for more than a day you'll have pages and pages of posts to catch up on.   



Ssoooooo....     If we all moved south,    Do you think we'd be able to make a living selling our Florida park know-how to tourists?


----------



## Offsides

DCTooTall said:


> Welcome to the SSC,  where if you step away for more than a day you'll have pages and pages of posts to catch up on.
> 
> 
> 
> Ssoooooo....     If we all moved south,    Do you think we'd be able to make a living selling our Florida park know-how to tourists?



I guess so! I tried to keep up on my phone, but it was irritating me since the screen is so small. And our hotel is apparently a black hole for my phone because it worked well everywhere else but there.

That is a fantastic idea. We should start a company.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmmm.....  Do i need to set up a Cafe Press store or something to let people get their shirts?
> That sounds like it requires work....
> 
> ....  And maybe a bit of skill.
> 
> I think I like the Cafe Press idea better.   Overpriced Tshirts where someone else has done the work sounds much easier and more desirable.
> 
> 
> 
> .



I thought about doing the cafe press thing, however, then you run into the whole copyright issue with Disney, and cafe press would most likely shut it down..

if people make their own shirts it shouldn't be a problem.

not much work or skill required to do it yourself, trust me I've done it numerous times, transfer paper is readily available at walmart, kmart..etc..

printing it is easy, since I've already flipped the text..

ironing it on just takes a little patience to do it right,

oh and the shirt should be a blend, rather than 100% cotton..


----------



## ctnurse

DCTooTall said:


> Welcome to the SSC,  where if you step away for more than a day you'll have pages and pages of posts to catch up on.
> 
> 
> 
> Ssoooooo....     If we all moved south,    Do you think we'd be able to make a living selling our Florida park know-how to tourists?



I have decided that when I move if I can't be a Wdw nurse then I'm working in the main street bakery!


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> I have decided that when I move if I can't be a Wdw nurse then I'm working in the main street bakery!



hmm that would make an already sweet place, even sweeter..


----------



## ctnurse

MICKEY88 said:


> hmm that would make an already sweet place, even sweeter..



Thanks for the sweet words! After the day I'm having I need something to make me smile


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I thought about doing the cafe press thing, however, then you run into the whole copyright issue with Disney, and cafe press would most likely shut it down..
> 
> if people make their own shirts it shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> not much work or skill required to do it yourself, trust me I've done it numerous times, transfer paper is readily available at walmart, kmart..etc..
> 
> printing it is easy, since I've already flipped the text..
> 
> ironing it on just takes a little patience to do it right,
> 
> oh and the shirt should be a blend, rather than 100% cotton..



considering it's just a mickey head without any details,   would it really run into copyright issues?



ctnurse said:


> I have decided that when I move if I can't be a Wdw nurse then I'm working in the main street bakery!



   Oooooo....   Then we could enjoy your tasty cupcakes on main street.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> considering it's just a mickey head without any details,   would it really run into copyright issues?
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooo....   Then we could enjoy your tasty cupcakes on main street.



yes,  I tried getting a simple lime green mickey head emroidered on a white baseball hat, to wear to the parks, and I couldn't find a single shop that would do it.. they all refused because it's obviously supposed to be Mickey Mouse..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> yes,  I tried getting a simple lime green mickey head emroidered on a white baseball hat, to wear to the parks, and I couldn't find a single shop that would do it.. they all refused because it's obviously supposed to be Mickey Mouse..



Those *******s!


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> I'm SSSoooooo Wanting to get a bike.    The fact one of the major Harley plants is in town....and I pass it daily on my commute to work,   doesn't help any.  That,   or the fact that i'm literally the only person in my department who doesn't have his motorcycle license.
> 
> Unfortunately I doubt I'm going to be able to get one this season either....even though the gas prices would make it oh so desirable right now.   Unfortunately between debt payoff and my need to replace the vehicle,   a motorcycle falls down the list a bit.



it's funny you mention this, every you talk about being in York I keep thinking "my company is working at the Harley plant" and you want a bike from there! too bad they're going to eventually close the plant 
I have a couple that works with me that have Harleys and everytime I travel I get them new Harley shirts...based on my contribution alone it looks like they have been all over the country!


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> it's funny you mention this, every you talk about being in York I keep thinking "my company is working at the Harley plant" and you want a bike from there! too bad they're going to eventually close the plant
> I have a couple that works with me that have Harleys and everytime I travel I get them new Harley shirts...based on my contribution alone it looks like they have been all over the country!



I haven't decided yet if I want an actual Harley or not.  In some ways,  I'd love to get one....   but I think ultimately it's just too damned expensive to get one right now.  At least for my first bike.    I'd much rather risk laying down a $10k bike vs. a $25k bike.

but at the same time,   I can't help but wonder if there might be a law on the books about riding a non-harley cruiser in this town.  


As for the plant closing.....  I know there was a LOT of talk about that over the past year or so,   but from what i've heard....at least from the local media chatter,      it seems that the immediate threat of the plant closing has been averted.   They downsized the plant to make it more "efficient",  but I think I heard they are throwing some money into renovations at the plant as part of that process (automation,  and consolidated operations into 1 part of the building),   so i'm not so sure if the place is actually in danger of a complete shutdown now.


Interesting trivia though that i learned over the past year.   It seems that the factory that Harley is now operated out of in York was actually built during WW2.   At that time,  the factory was used to build the infamous 40mm Antiaircraft guns used by the navy. (you know... the ones you see in every WW2 movie)....


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> yes,  I tried getting a simple lime green mickey head emroidered on a white baseball hat, to wear to the parks, and I couldn't find a single shop that would do it.. they all refused because it's obviously supposed to be Mickey Mouse..



Let me echo the comment that printing out your own transfer from a desk jet and making a custom shirt at home is really easy. Just be sure you buy the "dark shirt" transfers unless you're putting the design on a white shirt.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Hello all! I hope you're enjoying your wenching Wednesday! I have that Black Eyed Peas song My Humps stuck in my head...


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> The Lack of stuff to do is definately a killer.   It also makes it a complete ***** to meet people since there aren't a ton of things to do which are really conducive to making new friends.
> I'd move in a heartbeat if it wasn't for the job situation.   damn my highly specialized skillset!
> 
> Just because we'd no longer be in PA,  doesn't mean we still can't take over the board.
> 
> You are jealous and you know it.   How could you not be jealous knowing that we have massive amounts of Chocolate... a chocolate Mecca if you will...  in our backyard.   And that's on top of the very cool people in our little PA group.
> 
> (Hmmmm....  Chocolate on top of people....   Oh go ahead,   make the comments I know you are all thinking about.    )



1.  Yes, damn your highly specialized skill set, of course, this would mean you would actually have to look outside your comfort zone. . .lol

2.  You may still take over the boards, but you will be here and I will be right there with ya'all.

3.  I rarely eat chocolate so not jealous of that. . .sorry, just not my thing.

4.  NO COMMENT



Offsides said:


> I feel like I've missed so much and I was only gone for 5 days!
> 
> Coming back here to 50 degree weather after being in Florida is not fair. I miss warm weather. And wearing my shorts. And seeing green instead of brown.
> 
> Let's all migrate south!



Shoot, if I miss coming on here during the day while I am at work, I can miss 5 to 10 pages. . .forget a week. . .lol.



DCTooTall said:


> Welcome to the SSC,  where if you step away for more than a day you'll have pages and pages of posts to catch up on.
> 
> 
> 
> Ssoooooo....     If we all moved south,    Do you think we'd be able to make a living selling our Florida park know-how to tourists?



Doubt it, there are too many others trying to do the same thing. . .lol.



MICKEY88 said:


> I thought about doing the cafe press thing, however, then you run into the whole copyright issue with Disney, and cafe press would most likely shut it down..
> 
> if people make their own shirts it shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> not much work or skill required to do it yourself, trust me I've done it numerous times, transfer paper is readily available at walmart, kmart..etc..
> 
> printing it is easy, since I've already flipped the text..
> 
> ironing it on just takes a little patience to do it right,
> 
> oh and the shirt should be a blend, rather than 100% cotton..



I have done the iron on transfer thing many times. It is very easy.  If you don't have a color printer at home, go to a fed ex office and print it out on transfer paper.  Its super simple and the ironing instructions come with the transfer paper kit.  Just don't forget to wash the tee first to remove sizing residue.



ctnurse said:


> I have decided that when I move if I can't be a Wdw nurse then I'm working in the main street bakery!



I couldn't work in the bakery. . .In a months time I would not be able to fit through the door. . .lol.



DCTooTall said:


> considering it's just a mickey head without any details,   would it really run into copyright issues?
> 
> Oooooo....   Then we could enjoy your tasty cupcakes on main street.



1. Yes you would

2. NO COMMENT. . .



MICKEY88 said:


> yes,  I tried getting a simple lime green mickey head emroidered on a white baseball hat, to wear to the parks, and I couldn't find a single shop that would do it.. they all refused because it's obviously supposed to be Mickey Mouse..



Next time you want something embroidered on a ball cap, find a seamstress friend you know - I am sure there is someone out there who sews that you know.  She will most likely know someone with an embroidery capable machine that will do this for you. Heck, if I still had my embroidery machine, I would do it for you.


----------



## Mandyjg20

nurse.darcy said:


> I think it really depends what you do for a living.  I am a nurse.  Nurses make less here, but living here is worth it.
> 
> I didn't like living in Las Vegas.  I don't gamble and I hate that everything there is to do, except for hiking and biking, involves the casinos. Not really my thing.



Not my thing either, I hate throwing away my hard earned money!!



			
				 DCTooTall said:
			
		

> The Lack of stuff to do is definately a killer. It also makes it a complete ***** to meet people since there aren't a ton of things to do which are really conducive to making new friends.
> I'd move in a heartbeat if it wasn't for the job situation. damn my highly specialized skillset!



It is hard to meet people, so I am taking a break from the whole dating scene, for this reason haha  Love being single 

The guy I work with is sick and his voice is all low and sexy and now I cant concentrate at work.  I catch myself just spacing out and listening to him.  Not good at all, lol.  Im in trouble


----------



## DCTooTall

CoasterAddict said:


> Let me echo the comment that printing out your own transfer from a desk jet and making a custom shirt at home is really easy. Just be sure you buy the "dark shirt" transfers unless you're putting the design on a white shirt.



  Why do i get the funny feeling everybody here is trying to domesticate me?    What if I don't wanna?   



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hello all! I hope you're enjoying your wenching Wednesday! I have that Black Eyed Peas song My Humps stuck in my head...



  i've had several songs by the Muppets stuck in my head.   Thanks to another thread elsewhere on the DIS,  I rewatched the Muppets Bohemian Rhapsody video yesterday,  and then I just HAD to watch a bunch of the other ones they did.



nurse.darcy said:


> 1.  Yes, damn your highly specialized skill set, of course, this would mean you would actually have to look outside your comfort zone. . .lol



 It's not just a comfort zone I'm worried about,  It's my ability to make good money.    For various reasons,   going back to school would be a real pain.   Beyond that,   if you get past my specialized skillset to the core skills behind it,   I run into a VERY crowded and flooded skillset that makes it almost impossible to make a decent living off of.

  I can kind of deal witha job outside my comfort zone,    but I do quite enjoy the comfort of being able to have a roof over my head and eat.



nurse.darcy said:


> 2.  You may still take over the boards, but you will be here and I will be right there with ya'all.



   Hmmmmm.....    Assuming we let you into our exclusive club.    

    ....Though something tells me you would be able to find a way in.



nurse.darcy said:


> 4.  NO COMMENT



  Oh you are no fun!






nurse.darcy said:


> Shoot, if I miss coming on here during the day while I am at work, I can miss 5 to 10 pages. . .forget a week. . .lol.



  There is a reason I actually found time to log in when I was in Florida.


Well....That....  and to keep Darcy from spreading too many rumors about me and my harem.  



nurse.darcy said:


> Doubt it, there are too many others trying to do the same thing. . .lol.



  Drat!    there goes that plan.




nurse.darcy said:


> I have done the iron on transfer thing many times. It is very easy.  If you don't have a color printer at home, go to a fed ex office and print it out on transfer paper.  Its super simple and the ironing instructions come with the transfer paper kit.  Just don't forget to wash the tee first to remove sizing residue.



  Wait!  hold on a second...

   So you are telling that not only do I have to IRON,   but I gotta do LAUNDRY too?!?!      Are you sure I can't just buy something?






nurse.darcy said:


> 2. NO COMMENT. . .



Wow....  I managed to get 2 NO COMMENT's in a single Darcy post?   impressive.



nurse.darcy said:


> Next time you want something embroidered on a ball cap, find a seamstress friend you know - I am sure there is someone out there who sews that you know.  She will most likely know someone with an embroidery capable machine that will do this for you. Heck, if I still had my embroidery machine, I would do it for you.



  Unfortunately for me,  the only person I know who did a lot of seamstress/sewing kinda work ended up getting a job a couple hours from here.        Though,   now she's making leather costumes for the Cirque Du Soliel and Victoria Secret Fashion Show.



Mandyjg20 said:


> It is hard to meet people, so I am taking a break from the whole dating scene, for this reason haha  Love being single
> 
> The guy I work with is sick and his voice is all low and sexy and now I cant concentrate at work.  I catch myself just spacing out and listening to him.  Not good at all, lol.  Im in trouble



    Why am i almost picturing you intentionally getting him sick again once he gets better so you can just listen to him?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Mandyjg20 said:


> The guy I work with is sick and his voice is all low and sexy and now I cant concentrate at work.  I catch myself just spacing out and listening to him.  Not good at all, lol.  Im in trouble



I'm a sucker for a voice like that, too. I heard a guy in the library a couple weeks ago who sounded awesome. I was all peeking around the stacks like some kind of spy trying to see who it was.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm a sucker for a voice like that, too. I heard a guy in the library a couple weeks ago who sounded awesome. I was all peeking around the stacks like some kind of spy trying to see who it was.



       Now I'm wondering if I should stop smoking....


  ...i'm much more likely to get sick,  and therefor develop that low "sick" voice if I'm still smoking.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Now I'm wondering if I should stop smoking....
> 
> 
> ...i'm much more likely to get sick,  and therefor develop that low "sick" voice if I'm still smoking.



Quit that nasty habit. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hello all! I hope you're enjoying your wenching Wednesday! I have that Black Eyed Peas song My Humps stuck in my head...



thank you for that visual..


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> 1..  Just don't forget to wash the tee first to remove sizing residue.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.I couldn't work in the bakery. . .In a months time I would not be able to fit through the door. . .lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.Next time you want something embroidered on a ball cap, find a seamstress friend you know - I am sure there is someone out there who sews that you know.  She will most likely know someone with an embroidery capable machine that will do this for you. Heck, if I still had my embroidery machine, I would do it for you.



1. and don't use fabric softener, before applying the transfer

2. they don't let you eat the goodies
3. I had a few good sources, the problem is, they didn't have the capability to digitize the file for their machines, and the people that did the difitizing for them wouldn't do it


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1. Hmmmmm.....    Assuming we let you into our exclusive club.
> 
> ....Though something tells me you would be able to find a way in.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.So you are telling that not only do I have to IRON,   but I gotta do LAUNDRY too?!?!      Are you sure I can't just buy something?



1 without proof of prior PA residence, there is NO way in the club

2. good grief, quit your whining you are going to make these women think that you NEED a woman to do things for you

it's not about being domesticated, it's about being independent


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Now I'm wondering if I should stop smoking....
> 
> 
> ...i'm much more likely to get sick,  and therefor develop that low "sick" voice if I'm still smoking.


You should definitely still quit...
If you want to get all sexy voiced I'm sure I can find some kid who'd be willing to cough on you.  There's plenty of them at my school. Or you can just wait for them to make me sick and I'll cough on you myself.


----------



## NJDiva

Mandyjg20 said:


> The guy I work with is sick and his voice is all low and sexy and now I cant concentrate at work.  I catch myself just spacing out and listening to him.  Not good at all, lol.  Im in trouble





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm a sucker for a voice like that, too. I heard a guy in the library a couple weeks ago who sounded awesome. I was all peeking around the stacks like some kind of spy trying to see who it was.





DCTooTall said:


> Now I'm wondering if I should stop smoking....
> 
> 
> ...i'm much more likely to get sick,  and therefor develop that low "sick" voice if I'm still smoking.



Ok this is gonna sound weird but I have that voice....well, not as manly but I have that late night radio, sexy, sultry phone voice and I have had several of my customers comment on "how great" my voice is. it first started out that when ever I would sing too much I would get hoarse, then my voice would drop an octave and guys would go insane. then I just learned how to do it so in the middle of a conversation I can "drop it like it's hot" and men would lose it. 
yes I use it to my advantage and have no shame about it.

but to your point ladies, there is a guy I work with that is from the Virgin Islands and has lived in the States most of his life....he still has his accent  and I have to tell you, he could read the dictionary to me and I would hang onto every word.....I may not understand all of it but I so don't care....I forget what we're talking about most times...and to top it off he fabulous to look at!!!


----------



## DIS_MERI

Sigh, apparently one of my friends has a sick sense of humor.  I keep getting spam (in my inbox, so apparently they really know my e-mail) from SeniorPeopleMeet.  Same thing happened last year in the 2 months leading up to my birthday   Next up should be some from "CougarLife".....ugh!


----------



## DIS_MERI

Mandyjg20 said:


> The guy I work with is sick and his voice is all low and sexy and now I cant concentrate at work.  I catch myself just spacing out and listening to him.  Not good at all, lol.  Im in trouble





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm a sucker for a voice like that, too. I heard a guy in the library a couple weeks ago who sounded awesome. I was all peeking around the stacks like some kind of spy trying to see who it was.





NJDiva said:


> Ok this is gonna sound weird but I have that voice....well, not as manly but I have that late night radio, sexy, sultry phone voice and I have had several of my customers comment on "how great" my voice is. it first started out that when ever I would sing too much I would get hoarse, then my voice would drop an octave and guys would go insane. then I just learned how to do it so in the middle of a conversation I can "drop it like it's hot" and men would lose it.
> yes I use it to my advantage and have no shame about it.
> 
> but to your point ladies, there is a guy I work with that is from the Virgin Islands and has lived in the States most of his life....he still has his accent  and I have to tell you, he could read the dictionary to me and I would hang onto every word.....I may not understand all of it but I so don't care....I forget what we're talking about most times...and to top it off he fabulous to look at!!!



My weakness is British accents.  Probably best my Mom will be along for my trip next week, since I might run into a few of those in England


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm a sucker for a voice like that, too. I heard a guy in the library a couple weeks ago who sounded awesome. I was all peeking around the stacks like some kind of spy trying to see who it was.



What about a man with an accent? I could listen to Bono or Sting all day long!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Now I'm wondering if I should stop smoking....
> ...i'm much more likely to get sick,  and therefor develop that low "sick" voice if I'm still smoking.



quit smoking, and work on your foreign accent


----------



## DIS_MERI

MICKEY88 said:


> quit smoking, and work on your foreign accent


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> 1 without proof of prior PA residence, there is NO way in the club
> 
> 2. good grief, quit your whining you are going to make these women think that you NEED a woman to do things for you
> 
> it's not about being domesticated, it's about being independent



1.   So Adoption isn't allowed?

2.      I don't NEED a woman....    but I also don't NEED a shirt w/ the SSC Mickey on it.     

    I can't help it if I have strong WANTS.





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You should definitely still quit...
> If you want to get all sexy voiced I'm sure I can find some kid who'd be willing to cough on you.  There's plenty of them at my school. Or you can just wait for them to make me sick and I'll cough on you myself.




  Now that just sounds kinky.  



DIS_MERI said:


> Sigh, apparently one of my friends has a sick sense of humor.  I keep getting spam (in my inbox, so apparently they really know my e-mail) from SeniorPeopleMeet.  Same thing happened last year in the 2 months leading up to my birthday   Next up should be some from "CougarLife".....ugh!





  That's just wrong!   


  (but funny!)



MICKEY88 said:


> quit smoking, and work on your foreign accent



 the accent is cheaper too....    and I can already fall into them pretty easily.


 Funny story...   When I used to do Phone Support,   I'd often end up talking to people with various different accents.    Without even trying or thinking about it,  I'd find myself just falling into the same accent during my conversation with them.       Of course,   this sometimes resulted in weird looks from co-workers.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> My weakness is British accents.  Probably best my Mom will be along for my trip next week, since I might run into a few of those in England





ctnurse said:


> What about a man with an accent? I could listen to Bono or Sting all day long!



Well...if you all are taking orders, I'd like mine Italian please.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Well...if you all are taking orders, I'd like mine Italian please.



"What'sa Comin a go?"


Sorry...   too much Craig Ferguson.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1)  Now that just sounds kinky.
> 
> 2)
> That's just wrong!
> (but funny!)
> 
> 3) the accent is cheaper too....    and I can already fall into them pretty easily.
> Funny story...   When I used to do Phone Support,   I'd often end up talking to people with various different accents.    Without even trying or thinking about it,  I'd find myself just falling into the same accent during my conversation with them.       Of course,   this sometimes resulted in weird looks from co-workers.



1) I don't know. I guess I might try it, but so far coughing on people hasn't really bee a turn on for me...

2) that is wrong. I might blackball those friends until after my birthday. Who knows? Adult diapers might be next...

3) my sister is an accent morpher, too. It took her a couple months to sound like a natural born Texan. I've lived here 14 years and sort of sound like one depending on what I'm saying. Other times i still sound Midwestern.


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Well...if you all are taking orders, I'd like mine Italian please.



Thats why I spend so much time eating in the restaurants in  EPCOT.  Not only can I eat and drink but listen to the waiters talk to me!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> "What'sa Comin a go?"
> 
> 
> Sorry...   too much Craig Ferguson.



That's awful...and I do mean that literally.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> Thats why I spend so much time eating in the restaurants in  EPCOT.  Not only can I eat and drink but listen to the waiters talk to me!



And I thought you just went for the culture...


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 3) my sister is an accent morpher, too. It took her a couple months to sound like a natural born Texan. I've lived here 14 years and sort of sound like one depending on what I'm saying. Other times i still sound Midwestern.



  So far I haven't adapted a PA accent,   but I think that's more because it's less of an accent,  and more of a "how the hell did you get that word out of those letters?!".

Seriously....    There is no "R" in "WASH".





ctnurse said:


> Thats why I spend so much time eating in the restaurants in  EPCOT.  Not only can I eat and drink but listen to the waiters talk to me!



  I think this gives new meaning to the term "Food Porn".





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> That's awful...and I do mean that literally.



     At least I didn't say,  "It'sa Me!  MARIO!"


----------



## DIS_MERI

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 2) that is wrong. I might blackball those friends until after my birthday. Who knows? Adult diapers might be next...



If I knew which one, I would!  Really, though....I probably did moan a little too much about turning 35 last year, but that's how old my Mom was when I was born, so it just always seemed old to me, lol.  Half my friends haven't even turned 30 yet, which really doesn't make me feel any younger....

Both my older kids came back from England with accents, it was adorable!  Sadly they've lost them completely


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Hey DC, since you mentioned the muppers videos earlier, I wanted to let you know that I did in fact use the word "disasterpiece" in conversation with a third grader today.


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> And I thought you just went for the culture...



Oh that right the culture. That's why I eat in the restaurants in EPCOT!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> So far I haven't adapted a PA accent,   but I think that's more because it's less of an accent,  and more of a "how the hell did you get that word out of those letters?!".
> 
> Seriously....    There is no "R" in "WASH".
> 
> 
> I think this gives new meaning to the term "Food Porn".
> 
> :rotfl
> 
> At least I didn't say,  "It'sa Me!  MARIO!"


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> Oh that right the culture. That's why I eat in the restaurants in EPCOT!



 I'm drowning in the sarcasm even all the way down here


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hey DC, since you mentioned the muppers videos earlier, I wanted to let you know that I did in fact use the word "disasterpiece" in conversation with a third grader today.





    Way to go!  It's always nice to see teachers making sure our children are well edumacated in proper words


----------



## Offsides

DCTooTall said:


> So far I haven't adapted a PA accent,   but I think that's more because it's less of an accent,  and more of a "how the hell did you get that word out of those letters?!".
> 
> Seriously....    There is no "R" in "WASH".



All of my dad's relatives live in PA and they have weird inflection when they ask questions. I don't know how to describe it with words, but it cracks me up every time they ask something. Of course, they make fun of my "accent" with my Michigan A's.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> 1 without proof of prior PA residence, there is NO way in the club



Once you are all in Florida, you are no longer PA residents so the PA takeover of the thread is null and void. . .



DCTooTall said:


> 1.   So Adoption isn't allowed?



Awe, you would adopt me DC?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Way to go!  It's always nice to see teachers making sure our children are well edumacated in proper words



FYI Mr. Smartypants i did teach them a lesson on using word choice in their writing and poetry when I wasn't busy destroying their academic futures.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

ahoff said:


> Good luck with it!



Thanks 



NJDiva said:


> OMG that's really cool! what prompted this purchase?



I've been looking to buy a bike for awhile. This one came along and it was in the price range I was looking for (only paid $1,250 for it) so I bought it. haha



DCTooTall said:


> I'm SSSoooooo Wanting to get a bike.    The fact one of the major Harley plants is in town....and I pass it daily on my commute to work,   doesn't help any.  That,   or the fact that i'm literally the only person in my department who doesn't have his motorcycle license.
> 
> Unfortunately I doubt I'm going to be able to get one this season either....even though the gas prices would make it oh so desirable right now.   Unfortunately between debt payoff and my need to replace the vehicle,   a motorcycle falls down the list a bit.



I say do it and just get a used bike that needs a little work. You can usually pick them up for pretty cheap on craigslist. I got my Goldwing for $1,250 and it just needs 2 rebuild kits for the clutch master and slave that cost me $45 shipped on Ebay and probably 6 hours of work. The only other thing it needs is a lid for one of the saddle bags but it's just a cosmetic issue so I'll eventually get one. 


That's why I got it. Gas is almost $4 a gallon here. I understand the debt payoff. I wound up turning my truck into the bank because it was just getting too expensive to keep it between gas, insurance, and the payment.


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm drowning in the sarcasm even all the way down here







TexasDisneyBelle said:


> FYI Mr. Smartypants i did teach them a lesson on using word choice in their writing and poetry when I wasn't busy destroying their academic futures.



 Just wanted to tell you that teachers ROCK!


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Once you are all in Florida, you are no longer PA residents so the PA takeover of the thread is null and void. . .



But we are still PA people,   even if we no longer reside within the state.  

PA is like a disease....     Once you get infected  by it there is no cure.



nurse.darcy said:


> Awe, you would adopt me DC?



Never said that,    I'm just trying to establish the rules here.   



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> FYI Mr. Smartypants i did teach them a lesson on using word choice in their writing and poetry when I wasn't busy destroying their academic futures.



Oh What the hell,
Let me just tell you about TexasDisneyBelle.
As a teacher her future looked bright,
Her class was utopia,   you'd never see a fight.

But then one day it all got cloudy,
The kids were moody, and some quite pouty.
You see, she taught them the word Disasterpiece,
And just like that,  Their Future?    Deceased.





bluedevilinaz said:


> I say do it and just get a used bike that needs a little work. You can usually pick them up for pretty cheap on craigslist. I got my Goldwing for $1,250 and it just needs 2 rebuild kits for the clutch master and slave that cost me $45 shipped on Ebay and probably 6 hours of work. The only other thing it needs is a lid for one of the saddle bags but it's just a cosmetic issue so I'll eventually get one.
> 
> 
> That's why I got it. Gas is almost $4 a gallon here. I understand the debt payoff. I wound up turning my truck into the bank because it was just getting too expensive to keep it between gas, insurance, and the payment.



Unfortunately I can't quite justify it right now.  if I'm lucky,  I may get 3 or 4 months this season before it starts to get too cold for me to ride regularly.  Add to that the fact I live in an apartment,  so I'd have to figure out where I could winter the bike.

Add that my truck is showing signs of wanting to die on me,     and it's hard to find a good reason to spend the month on a bike.    debt + limited usage time of the bike + need to have a vehicle that I can use year round and in inclimate weather   ==  Bike will have to wait until next year.

The bright side....   it gives me a lot more time to spend figuring out what I want,    and maybe later this summer I might go ahead and get my bike license so that I don't have to worry about my learners or testing next season.


----------



## Madonna3

just thought I'd mention that even though I am from NJ, but live in Florida, my birth certificate says I was born in Scranton, PA. 

So, I get to be part of the PA club by default


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> Unfortunately I can't quite justify it right now.  if I'm lucky,  I may get 3 or 4 months this season before it starts to get too cold for me to ride regularly.  Add to that the fact I live in an apartment,  so I'd have to figure out where I could winter the bike.
> 
> Add that my truck is showing signs of wanting to die on me,     and it's hard to find a good reason to spend the month on a bike.    debt + limited usage time of the bike + need to have a vehicle that I can use year round and in inclimate weather   ==  Bike will have to wait until next year.
> 
> The bright side....   it gives me a lot more time to spend figuring out what I want,    and maybe later this summer I might go ahead and get my bike license so that I don't have to worry about my learners or testing next season.




That definitely makes sense. That's why I love living in the desert. There's maybe 20-30 days a year I couldn't ride out here. 

Ouch man. That really sucks but I definitely understand. 

That is very true. Just figure out what you like and what you're comfortable on. I'm a big guy so I need a big bike. haha.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> So far I haven't adapted a PA accent,   but I think that's more because it's less of an accent,  and more of a "how the hell did you get that word out of those letters?!".
> 
> Seriously....    There is no "R" in "WASH".
> "




that must be a york thing, or you are listening to imports, that is not pennsylvania talk


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> But we are still PA people,   even if we no longer reside within the state.
> 
> PA is like a disease....     Once you get infected  by it there is no cure.



Well then, by default, according to your rules, I am a CA person and not truly a Floridian.  Hmmmm, I am going to have to start another club I guess. . .lol.


----------



## Mandyjg20

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You should definitely still quit...
> If you want to get all sexy voiced I'm sure I can find some kid who'd be willing to cough on you.  There's plenty of them at my school. Or you can just wait for them to make me sick and I'll cough on you myself.



Yeah I agree with TexasDisneyBelle Quit smoking, find kids to cough on you.  or everytime you see someone sneeze run fast and get hit by the spray, all the while yelling i need the deep sexy voice


----------



## Mandyjg20

ctnurse said:


> What about a man with an accent? I could listen to Bono or Sting all day long!



Oh yea love the accents!!  Especially Scottish, and Irish


----------



## Mandyjg20

MICKEY88 said:


> that must be a york thing, or you are listening to imports, that is not pennsylvania talk



Yeah I think is a york thing, I live in Berks County and they have all different kinds of weird things in the speech.  ie Berks Caunty


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> Just wanted to tell you that teachers ROCK!



Thanks! 



DCTooTall said:


> Oh What the hell,
> Let me just tell you about TexasDisneyBelle.
> As a teacher her future looked bright,
> Her class was utopia,   you'd never see a fight.
> 
> But then one day it all got cloudy,
> The kids were moody, and some quite pouty.
> You see, she taught them the word Disasterpiece,
> And just like that,  Their Future?    Deceased.



You wrote me poetry!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Mandyjg20 said:


> Yeah I agree with TexasDisneyBelle Quit smoking, find kids to cough on you.  or everytime you see someone sneeze run fast and get hit by the spray, all the while yelling i need the deep sexy voice



Oh yeah, I love the part about yelling. That's very important.


----------



## Floydian

I've lived here for 5 years now, and have only met 2 Floridians.


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> That definitely makes sense. That's why I love living in the desert. There's maybe 20-30 days a year I couldn't ride out here.
> 
> Ouch man. That really sucks but I definitely understand.
> 
> That is very true. Just figure out what you like and what you're comfortable on. I'm a big guy so I need a big bike. haha.



   I'm kinda leaning towards something like a Honda Shadow... It's a nice mix of "cheap" and good looking.    But,   time will tell what I end up getting.



MICKEY88 said:


> that must be a york thing, or you are listening to imports, that is not pennsylvania talk



  From my understanding,  it's more of a western PA thing,     though the people I tended to hear it most from are people I know from Addams County.




Mandyjg20 said:


> Yeah I agree with TexasDisneyBelle Quit smoking, find kids to cough on you.  or everytime you see someone sneeze run fast and get hit by the spray, all the while yelling i need the deep sexy voice



  got it!    look like a crazy person and make people call the mental hospital on me in order to get sexy.  



Mandyjg20 said:


> Yeah I think is a york thing, I live in Berks County and they have all different kinds of weird things in the speech.  ie Berks Caunty



I intentionally didn't mention their affection for going to the "crick" to play in the water.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote me poetry!



Wait?  what?     I got a cheek kiss!!


----------



## Offsides

Mandyjg20 said:


> Yeah I agree with TexasDisneyBelle Quit smoking, find kids to cough on you.  or everytime you see someone sneeze run fast and get hit by the spray, all the while yelling i need the deep sexy voice



I get coughed on multiple times, daily at work. Preschoolers grow germs, I am convinced. If anybody needs some, yhey have plenty of extra, AND it would be a good lesson in sharing for them as well.


----------



## Mandyjg20

Offsides said:


> I get coughed on multiple times, daily at work. Preschoolers grow germs, I am convinced. If anybody needs some, yhey have plenty of extra, AND it would be a good lesson in sharing for them as well.



Isnt that the truth, my daughter (5) is always sick.  



			
				DocTooTall said:
			
		

> got it! look like a crazy person and make people call the mental hospital on me in order to get sexy.


Exactly!   Just watch out for the food at the mental hospital, you'll have an awesome sexy voice, just no body because of all the not eating youll be doing. any and all hosptial food = grossness. Wait maybe my idea is not that great after all


----------



## DCTooTall

Ok....  I just gotta ask...


How many Teachers and Nurses do we have in here?      I can't figure out which profession has the most representation in here anymore.


----------



## DCTooTall

Mandyjg20 said:


> Exactly!   Just watch out for the food at the mental hospital, you'll have an awesome sexy voice, just no body because of all the not eating youll be doing. any and all hosptial food = grossness. Wait maybe my idea is not that great after all




   Hmmmm.....    Could save me the trouble of going to the gym though.   i could afford to lose about 10-20pounds.    If i can be lazy and lose it it might be worth it.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Ok....  I just gotta ask...
> 
> 
> How many Teachers and Nurses do we have in here?      I can't figure out which profession has the most representation in here anymore.



If I had to make a guess? I think nurses are going to win out. You already know what I am.  There are lots of nurses and teachers here because the people called to those professions tend to be the loving, nurturing types.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> I'm kinda leaning towards something like a Honda Shadow... It's a nice mix of "cheap" and good looking.    But,   time will tell what I end up getting.



Shadow's are great bikes. My dad had one for years.


----------



## MICKEY88

Mandyjg20 said:


> Isnt that the truth, my daughter (5) is always sick.
> 
> 
> Exactly!   Just watch out for the food at the mental hospital, you'll have an awesome sexy voice, just no body because of all the not eating youll be doing. any and all hosptial food = grossness. Wait maybe my idea is not that great after all



hmm sounds like you are speaking from experience...


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Ok....  I just gotta ask...
> 
> 
> How many Teachers and Nurses do we have in here?      I can't figure out which profession has the most representation in here anymore.



I don't know about the numbers but this Pyrate certainly loves nurses and teachers..


----------



## Mandyjg20

MICKEY88 said:


> hmm sounds like you are speaking from experience...



About the hospital food, absolutely.  about the mental hospital food part umm my lips are sealed , jk nope no experience what so ever


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> If I had to make a guess? I think nurses are going to win out. You already know what I am.  There are lots of nurses and teachers here because the people called to those professions tend to be the loving, nurturing types.



I won't dispute the nurturing part, but that doesn't make much sense for why they would be here.. I'm guessing the numbers show that teachers and nurses are more prone to partying , than those from other professions..LOL


----------



## MICKEY88

Mandyjg20 said:


> About the hospital food, absolutely.  about the mental hospital food part umm my lips are sealed , jk nope no experience what so ever



ohh ummmm, sure I believe you..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I don't know about the numbers but this Pyrate certainly loves nurses and teachers..



There is definately something about their Uniforms.....    





MICKEY88 said:


> I won't dispute the nurturing part, but that doesn't make much sense for why they would be here.. I'm guessing the numbers show that teachers and nurses are more prone to partying , than those from other professions..LOL



Either that,    or after dealing with kids or sick people all day,   they REALLY need a drink.


----------



## Mandyjg20

MICKEY88 said:


> ohh ummmm, sure I believe you..



Why is it that no one seems to believe me when I say this


----------



## MICKEY88

Mandyjg20 said:


> Why is it that no one seems to believe me when I say this



I know the people you hang with on the dis...


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1.There is definately something about their Uniforms.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.Either that,    or after dealing with kids or sick people all day,   they REALLY need a drink.



1.all we need are a few cheerleaders and we're good to go..LOL

2. I was just trying to word it in a nicer way..LOL


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> I won't dispute the nurturing part, but that doesn't make much sense for why they would be here.. I'm guessing the numbers show that teachers and nurses are more prone to partying , than those from other professions..LOL



Well duh! Actually teachers are the best for partying with because we're _nurturing_ enough to make sure you get home at the end of the night.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> 1.all we need are a few cheerleaders and we're good to go..LOL
> 
> 2. I was just trying to word it in a nicer way..LOL



I still have my uniform from Catholic high school.  Does that count??


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Well duh! Actually teachers are the best for partying with because we're _nurturing_ enough to make sure you get home at the end of the night.



ummm would that be my home or yours  ??


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> ummm would that be my home or yours  ??



 not specific about that was I?  haha. I was thinking to yours though.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> not specific about that was I?  haha. I was thinking to yours though.



cool, then we can do a photo shoot


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> cool, then we can do a photo shoot



Wow  I can see I'm just not going to win against your pyrate talk.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Wow  I can see I'm just not going to win against your pyrate talk.



the only person who ever has, is my daughter, she told me she learned from the best..


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I still have my uniform from Catholic high school.  Does that count??



...

     Sooooo  will these outfits be in your Disney trip luggage?   



MICKEY88 said:


> ummm would that be my home or yours  ??







TexasDisneyBelle said:


> not specific about that was I?  haha. I was thinking to yours though.



  You do realize that you need to be careful with the opening you leave a pyrate,    right?    



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Wow  I can see I'm just not going to win against your pyrate talk.




NOW she's learning.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

hahahha wow! the topics we get on in here... XD I think a catholic school uniform works just as well as a cheerleading uniform personally hahaha


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> ...
> 
> 1) Sooooo  will these outfits be in your Disney trip luggage?
> 
> 2)
> 
> You do realize that you need to be careful with the opening you leave a pyrate,    right?
> 
> 
> NOW she's learning.



1) 

2) I don't have as much practice as Darcy with pyrate speak.  



bluedevilinaz said:


> hahahha wow! the topics we get on in here... XD I think a catholic school uniform works just as well as a cheerleading uniform personally hahaha



You guys are so cute.  Actually, I'm excited about my uniform, too...except not for the same reason.  I'm thrilled that I can still fit into it.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> ...
> 
> 
> NOW she's learning.



the funny thing is, on more than a few occassions I''ve jumped into a debate between friends or co-workers, I pick one side and debate the point for them, mid conversation I'll flip and start debating the other side, it confuses the heck out of all those involved


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1)
> 
> 2) I don't have as much practice as Darcy with pyrate speak.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are so cute.  Actually, I'm excited about my uniform, too...except not for the same reason.  I'm thrilled that I can still fit into it.



actually a good school girl photo shoot is one thing that I'm missing from my photography portfolio..

would you like to be a model for a few hours..


----------



## bluedevilinaz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You guys are so cute.  Actually, I'm excited about my uniform, too...except not for the same reason.  I'm thrilled that I can still fit into it.



Well that makes it even better! 



MICKEY88 said:


> the funny thing is, on more than a few occassions I''ve jumped into a debate between friends or co-workers, I pick one side and debate the point for them, mid conversation I'll flip and start debating the other side, it confuses the heck out of all those involved



That's the best! I love playing devil's advocate.


----------



## MICKEY88

bluedevilinaz said:


> Well that makes it even better!
> 
> 
> 
> That's the best! I love playing devil's advocate.



it's really fun when you do it to a group of attorneys


----------



## bluedevilinaz

MICKEY88 said:


> it's really fun when you do it to a group of attorneys



Oooo That sounds like it could get really interesting really quick!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1)
> 
> 2) I don't have as much practice as Darcy with pyrate speak.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are so cute.  Actually, I'm excited about my uniform, too...except not for the same reason.  I'm thrilled that I can still fit into it.



   Even better!   



MICKEY88 said:


> the funny thing is, on more than a few occassions I''ve jumped into a debate between friends or co-workers, I pick one side and debate the point for them, mid conversation I'll flip and start debating the other side, it confuses the heck out of all those involved



  I love to mess with people.   It's so much fun.



MICKEY88 said:


> actually a good school girl photo shoot is one thing that I'm missing from my photography portfolio..
> 
> would you like to be a model for a few hours..



   Hmmmm....    If you show up to model,   we can even treat you to Chocolate at Hershey afterwards.

  (It's amazing how much Chocolate can tempt people to come to PA when they wouldn't do it otherwise.     )



MICKEY88 said:


> it's really fun when you do it to a group of attorneys




Or Jehovah's Witnesses.    





Oh... and thank you guys VERY much for talking me into checking out used cars.    Now I'm finding myself drooling over BMW M3 Convertibles.


----------



## MICKEY88

bluedevilinaz said:


> Oooo That sounds like it could get really interesting really quick!



the best one ever was when one of the Attorneys and I convinced a group of people that we were running a secret nightclub in the basement of a well known building in the City.  I created a website, I designed t-shirts and we had them printed, it was so much fun, 

we later found out that people would get nervous whenever they saw the 2 of us talking privately for more than a minute or 2. they said they weren't sure what we were capable of..


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1. I must be suffering from sleep deprivation even more than I thought, I don't recall hiring an assistant for my photography business...
> 
> 2. you are very welcome, I keep looking at Dodge MAgnums even though I know I shouldn't tempt myself


----------



## Madonna3

Hey all.

Funny conversations, but I'm starting to feel like the red headed step-child of this thread lol.

Work made me go home. They didn't like me sneezing on the patients. I actually put up a fight because I had $hit to do, but the director of our agency flung the door to my office open and told me to "get the f&%$ out". I decided it was time to leave. 

I played the first game of our agency's softball league last night. I pitched the game and my arm HURTS!! It's been forever since I pitched and I had to do slow pitches, which took some retraining. With no practice and never played before, we didn't do to badly. We lost, but at least it wasn't embarrassing.


----------



## Madonna3

MICKEY88 said:


> 2. you are very welcome, I keep looking at Dodge MAgnums even though I know I shouldn't tempt myself




I keep looking at the Calibers. I like all the nifty little things like the cold beverage storage, speakers that flip out for tailgating, and the cooler. Those are features I would actually use. It's also pretty good on gas mileage and I like the look. Debating the purchase.


----------



## MICKEY88

Madonna3 said:


> I keep looking at the Calibers. I like all the nifty little things like the cold beverage storage, speakers that flip out for tailgating, and the cooler. Those are features I would actually use. It's also pretty good on gas mileage and I like the look. Debating the purchase.



I actually like the Calibers, the features you've mentioned are all things that I've added to cars in the past, for car shows...

the problem is. I'm a guy, so I need the car that can also go fast when I want it to, I'm sure the Calibers can go fast, but I'm talking the kind of acceleration that will pin your head against the headrest when I stomp on the gas...


----------



## MICKEY88

Madonna3 said:


> Work made me go home. They didn't like me sneezing on the patients. :



hurry up, sneeze on DC, he needs his sexy voice


----------



## Madonna3

Yeah, I get what you're saying, but that's just not as important for me. My racing days are behind me. I never buy new cars because they lose value too fast so I am looking into a gently used one. I found a 2009 with 4500 miles on it. It was used as a courtesy rental at the dealership. 

As much as I like it, I don't think I have enough to put down right now. So I might save up another 6 months and grab a used 2011.


----------



## Madonna3

MICKEY88 said:


> hurry up, sneeze on DC, he needs his sexy voice



I can oblige.


----------



## DIS_MERI

Wow, step away for the day and you guys go nutz again....considering the convo I'll probably just bow out of most of it 

I will say I'm neither nurse nor teacher (unless you count the homeschooling thing), just a former IT nerd 



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You guys are so cute.  Actually, I'm excited about my uniform, too...except not for the same reason.  I'm thrilled that I can still fit into it.



Wow, that *is* impressive    Of course, I only weighed 93 lbs when I graduated highschool.  I don't think I'd *want* to weigh that much (or should I say that little) anymore....I do miss being able to eat anything under the sun without having to worry.


----------



## MICKEY88

DIS_MERI said:


> Wow, step away for the day and you guys go nutz again....considering the convo I'll probably just bow out of most of it
> 
> I will say I'm neither nurse nor teacher (unless you count the homeschooling thing), just a former IT nerd
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that *is* impressive    Of course, I only weighed 93 lbs when I graduated highschool.  I don't think I'd *want* to weigh that much (or should I say that little) anymore....I do miss being able to eat anything under the sun without having to worry.



IT nerds are cool too


----------



## Madonna3

I guess I fit into the nursing category. I'm a former paramedic turned psychologist. However, I am not very nurturing.


----------



## DIS_MERI

I still have to decide what I want to do when I grow up since I've still got 29 months of better-than-free college I can use (full tuition paid, plus a living stipend and book stipend).  I'd love to be a L&D nurse, but nursing programs here are stupid hard to get into (especially for those of us who haven't had science classes in about 15 years).  I'll probably wait a few years until my youngest is in middle school or so to decide since I can continue my current "lavish" lifestyle until the kids are grown and gone....


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> the best one ever was when one of the Attorneys and I convinced a group of people that we were running a secret nightclub in the basement of a well known building in the City.  I created a website, I designed t-shirts and we had them printed, it was so much fun,
> 
> we later found out that people would get nervous whenever they saw the 2 of us talking privately for more than a minute or 2. they said they weren't sure what we were capable of..



  Hmmmm.....Well Known Building?     Strawberry Square?  the Capital?



MICKEY88 said:


> 1. I must be suffering from sleep deprivation even more than I thought, I don't recall hiring an assistant for my photography business...
> 
> 2. you are very welcome, I keep looking at Dodge MAgnums even though I know I shouldn't tempt myself



1.   It's an unpaid internship.      

2.   I liked the magnums back in the day,    but the whole lack of a manual transmission got to me.     My biggest issue with the M3 is would the RWD really be a smart move with the winters we've been having.    But..... M3!




Madonna3 said:


> Hey all.
> 
> Funny conversations, but I'm starting to feel like the red headed step-child of this thread lol.



   Don't feel left out...   either feel free to join in,   or just sit back and enjoy the show until you feel more like jumping in.  




Madonna3 said:


> Work made me go home. They didn't like me sneezing on the patients. I actually put up a fight because I had $hit to do, but the director of our agency flung the door to my office open and told me to "get the f&%$ out". I decided it was time to leave.



  Ok,   I know you ladies are enjoying hearing that low sexy voice,    but do you REALLY want to get that from your patients?




MICKEY88 said:


> I actually like the Calibers, the features you've mentioned are all things that I've added to cars in the past, for car shows...
> 
> the problem is. I'm a guy, so I need the car that can also go fast when I want it to, I'm sure the Calibers can go fast, but I'm talking the kind of acceleration that will pin your head against the headrest when I stomp on the gas...



  The stomping it and going fast is something that can be kinda....dangerous.     My driving record is finally clean since it's been so long since i've gotten a speeding ticket,    But there was a time when I'd had tickets from being paced,  radar,  laser,  and a helicopter.    



MICKEY88 said:


> hurry up, sneeze on DC, he needs his sexy voice



  How do you know i don't already have one?   



DIS_MERI said:


> Wow, step away for the day and you guys go nutz again....considering the convo I'll probably just bow out of most of it



  Oh you're no fun!   



DIS_MERI said:


> I will say I'm neither nurse nor teacher (unless you count the homeschooling thing), just a former IT nerd



  Nothing wrong with being an IT nerd.   I think Sexy nerd is kinda up there with hot teacher.


----------



## Madonna3

I spent 10 years as a medic before I figured out what I wanted to do. I'm glad I finished my degree when I did because my husband and I divorced like a year later and I don't know what I would have done then. Since I stayed in the same field, my company paid for whatever grants didn't cover, including books and expenses.

You might want to consider volunteering at places you think you'd like to work. When I started out in psychology I was going to Industrial and Occupational so that I could work for large corporations, it wasn't until I started interning that I added on the addiction minor.

As far as nursing goes, it's a great field. I considered it while I was a medic, but I didn't like the restrictions. Such as, a patient is having difficulty breathing and the nurses were nearly helpless and could do nothing but call a paramedic. I couldn't deal with that. I loved being a medic and I still do PRN work, but I needed something I could retire from.


----------



## Madonna3

DCTooTall said:


> Ok,   I know you ladies are enjoying hearing that low sexy voice,    but do you REALLY want to get that from your patients?



What??

They were concerned about the patients getting it from me.


----------



## DCTooTall

Madonna3 said:


> What??
> 
> They were concerned about the patients getting it from me.



That's what I was saying.  You cough on the patients.  the patients get sick.   They develop the low sexy voice.  You get your low sexy voice fix.


----------



## Madonna3

AH! I get it now!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmmm.....Well Known Building?     Strawberry Square?  the Capital?
> 
> YES
> 
> 1.   It's an unpaid internship.
> 
> 2.   I liked the magnums back in the day,    but the whole lack of a manual transmission got to me.     My biggest issue with the M3 is would the RWD really be a smart move with the winters we've been having.    But..... M3!
> 
> 3. The stomping it and going fast is something that can be kinda....dangerous.     My driving record is finally clean since it's been so long since i've gotten a speeding ticket,    But there was a time when I'd had tickets from being paced,  radar,  laser,  and a helicopter.
> 
> 4. How do you know i don't already have one?
> 
> 
> 
> :



1. unfortunately there is a long list of my male friends eager to be my assistant, the problem is, since I don't allow escorts on my photo shoots, it's only fair that I don't have assistants either, so the model doesn't feel outnumbered and unsafe.
2. the auto stick works fine for me,  had it in my '96 Intrepid ES, and now in My 300M Special.
3. it's only as dangerous as you let it be.
4. because yesterday you were  a willing participant in the conversation about you getting sneezed or coughed on to have a sexxy voice, you never said you already had it


----------



## DIS_MERI

Madonna3 said:


> I spent 10 years as a medic before I figured out what I wanted to do. I'm glad I finished my degree when I did because my husband and I divorced like a year later and I don't know what I would have done then. Since I stayed in the same field, my company paid for whatever grants didn't cover, including books and expenses.
> 
> You might want to consider volunteering at places you think you'd like to work. When I started out in psychology I was going to Industrial and Occupational so that I could work for large corporations, it wasn't until I started interning that I added on the addiction minor.
> 
> As far as nursing goes, it's a great field. I considered it while I was a medic, but I didn't like the restrictions. Such as, a patient is having difficulty breathing and the nurses were nearly helpless and could do nothing but call a paramedic. I couldn't deal with that. I loved being a medic and I still do PRN work, but I needed something I could retire from.



My biggest issue (or at least one of them, I've got plenty of issues  ) is that I enjoy so many things.  I had the same problem when I was in college the first time.  I was a pharmacy major (at Butler, nice and cheap  ), and yet I was taking 300 level English classes my sophomore year because I love English stuff....I'm actually 5 classes from my English degree.  And my Information Systems management degree....and Humanities....and I think 7 classes for History.  I think I have about 140 credits, I just can't commit to a degree 

Added to that, I can't do much lifting or very much typing (tendinitis in both hands and wrists from all that Navy IT work), or a great deal of standing (also from injuries while in the Navy, although I'm clumsy, so they probably would have happened anyway) so that doesn't help my career choice waffling any, lol.  Since the VA will pay me disability forever that I could live off of if necessary (as long as I have a paid for house), I want to find something I'll enjoy, so I *want* to work


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> 1. unfortunately there is a long list of my male friends eager to be my assistant, the problem is, since I don't allow escorts on my photo shoots, it's only fair that I don't have assistants either, so the model doesn't feel outnumbered and unsafe.
> 2. the auto stick works fine for me,  had it in my '96 Intrepid ES, and now in My 300M Special.
> 3. it's only as dangerous as you let it be.
> 4. because yesterday you were  a willing participant in the conversation about you getting sneezed or coughed on to have a sexxy voice, you never said you already had it



I can always be transportation.   Don't have to be an assistant during the shoot itself.   i'd probably be in the way anyways.   


3.   True.      But that's also why I need a car that's just fun to drive.   A fun to drive car doesn't necessarily need to be going fast to be fun.   a non-fun to drive car however,   you gotta push it harder in order to get to that fun point.

4.    Nobody ever asked.


----------



## DCTooTall

DIS_MERI said:


> Added to that, I can't do much lifting or very much typing (tendinitis in both hands and wrists from all that Navy IT work), or a great deal of standing (also from injuries while in the Navy, although I'm clumsy, so they probably would have happened anyway) so that doesn't help my career choice waffling any, lol.  Since the VA will pay me disability forever that I could live off of if necessary (as long as I have a paid for house), I want to find something I'll enjoy, so I *want* to work




  sounds like you just need to find a job at Disney.

  um... monorail pilot?     Oooo...Or you were navy.   Boat captain!  Think of all the rumors you could start/spread!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> Wow, step away for the day and you guys go nutz again....considering the convo I'll probably just bow out of most of it
> 
> I will say I'm neither nurse nor teacher (unless you count the homeschooling thing), just a former IT nerd
> 
> Wow, that *is* impressive    Of course, I only weighed 93 lbs when I graduated highschool.  I don't think I'd *want* to weigh that much (or should I say that little) anymore....I do miss being able to eat anything under the sun without having to worry.



I already claimed you for the teacher side.  Homeschooling totally counts!

And I agree with you that weighing less than 100 pounds would probably not be healthy. Haha. I don't even remember a time when I weighed that little. That's when people start making the anorexia comments.

Hey Maria, DC is right about jumping in or watching the show. I probably do 50/50 depending on my mood...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DC

Helicopter???
Really?


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I can always be transportation.   Don't have to be an assistant during the shoot itself.   i'd probably be in the way anyways.
> 
> 
> 3.   True.      But that's also why I need a car that's just fun to drive.   A fun to drive car doesn't necessarily need to be going fast to be fun.   a non-fun to drive car however,   you gotta push it harder in order to get to that fun point.
> 
> 4.    Nobody ever asked.



you did see my hidden answer to the building


----------



## DIS_MERI

Heck, half the time the convo goes so fast all I can do is read, forget about commenting!


----------



## tuckerchicken

cool


----------



## DIS_MERI

DCTooTall said:


> sounds like you just need to find a job at Disney.
> 
> um... monorail pilot?     Oooo...Or you were navy.   Boat captain!  Think of all the rumors you could start/spread!



Maybe someday, but for the foreseeable future I'm in Indiana where the old folks live.  Mom is 71 next month and Dad will be 74 on MK's anniversary and longevity runs in the family, so I expect (and certainly hope!) to be here for a long time   They used to winter near Tampa for a couple of months a year, maybe we can follow them if they start that up again 



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> And I agree with you that weighing less than 100 pounds would probably not be healthy. Haha. I don't even remember a time when I weighed that little. That's when people start making the anorexia comments.



My half brother is 5'10" and weigh 113 lbs, Mom is 5'3" and below 100.  I start looking too thin below 115 lbs (not that its been a problem for a while  ), but I'm at a fairly healthy weight now.  I do need more exercise, but taking 3 kids out for a walk is like herding cats....and I don't run unless something *very* scary is chasing me!


----------



## Offsides

I'm a teacher assistant going to school to be a nurse. I could fit into either category 

Today the kids were getting restless, and the weather wasn't good for going outside, so I decided on an impromptu dance party in the classroom to shake out some of the excess energy. I played "Pumpin Up the Party" (the version used in the Move it! Shake it! Celebrate it! Street Party.. not the Hannah Montana one) for them and they went CRAZY. It was awesome. Watching 4 and 5 year olds dancing is the best.


----------



## ctnurse

DIS_MERI said:


> Heck, half the time the convo goes so fast all I can do is read, forget about commenting!



This is me too! I check on and off during the day from my phone, but by the time I get done doing all the kid stuff, finish work for the day, get to the gym, cook dinner, bath, homework... I could go on and on....it is sometime 9pm.

I  for homeschooling I couldn't do it!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> DC
> 
> Helicopter???
> Really?



  Yup.   Needless to say,  I was quite annoyed and pissed off.    Even more so since I had slowed down and been going to speed limit for several miles before I got pulled over.



MICKEY88 said:


> you did see my hidden answer to the building



  Yup!   Something tells me that it was berry funny to pull that prank on them.  



DIS_MERI said:


> Heck, half the time the convo goes so fast all I can do is read, forget about commenting!



  Gotta keep things interesting for everybody.    Of course,  That's also why I learned to master the Multi-quote.   

 If it makes you guys feel any better,   i'm going back to 3rd shift starting next week,  so I won't be able to contribute much to the daytime conversation speed.



tuckerchicken said:


> cool



 to the group.    I actually used to live not that far from tucker.



DIS_MERI said:


> Maybe someday, but for the foreseeable future I'm in Indiana where the old folks live.  Mom is 71 next month and Dad will be 74 on MK's anniversary and longevity runs in the family, so I expect (and certainly hope!) to be here for a long time   They used to winter near Tampa for a couple of months a year, maybe we can follow them if they start that up again



sounds to me like you need to do a little "wink wink nudge nudge" to try and convince them into starting up again.


----------



## DIS_MERI

DCTooTall said:


> sounds to me like you need to do a little "wink wink nudge nudge" to try and convince them into starting up again.



Subtly isn't my strong point, I outright told them they need to go down for at least a month every year so I have an excuse for us to visit them


----------



## DCTooTall

DIS_MERI said:


> Subtly isn't my strong point, I outright told them they need to go down for at least a month every year so I have an excuse for us to visit them



That might work too.   


it also never hurts to point out how freaking cold it was this winter and how nice it would've been to be someplace warm.

you know...  So no snow shoveling...


or warming up the car....


----------



## nurse.darcy

OMG, my ears were burning all day. . .I tried to log in once or twice while at work but you all were busy and so was I so I couldn't even respond. Attempting to catch up and post. . .SLOW DOWN A BIT AND GIVE ME A CHANCE. . .roflmao. . .


----------



## Madonna3

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hey Maria, DC is right about jumping in or watching the show. I probably do 50/50 depending on my mood...



I did jump in, but everybody zoomed past me. 

It's fine. Sometimes the show is better when you can sit down and watch it versus having to be in it.


----------



## DCTooTall

Madonna3 said:


> I did jump in, but everybody zoomed past me.
> 
> It's fine. Sometimes the show is better when you can sit down and watch it versus having to be in it.




I think secretly you guys just enjoy watching me.


....maybe I should throw on something a little more....comfortable...   so you can have a more enjoyable show.


----------



## DIS_MERI

Madonna3 said:


> I did jump in, but everybody zoomed past me.
> 
> It's fine. Sometimes the show is better when you can sit down and watch it versus having to be in it.



I think we all have conversational ADD.  Unless you type fast and multiquote the convo will have moved off on a new tangent (or back to booty shaking videos) before you can draw a breath (and some times even that doesn't help).  But, you don't lose points for resurrecting something of interest to you (or if you do I blithely ignore it)


----------



## nurse.darcy

Floydian said:


> I've lived here for 5 years now, and have only met 2 Floridians.



I work with most all transplants. . .of 25 staff, only one is a native, and she is my bestest friend at work.



DCTooTall said:


> Ok....  I just gotta ask...
> 
> 
> How many Teachers and Nurses do we have in here?      I can't figure out which profession has the most representation in here anymore.



We have more nurses on the DIS singles threads per capita than any other profession.  Why?  We have nurturing needs that are only met by the disboards. . . Just the way it is. . .lol.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> If I had to make a guess? I think nurses are going to win out. You already know what I am.  There are lots of nurses and teachers here because the people called to those professions tend to be the loving, nurturing types.



I honestly think that alcohol is the motivating factor though. . .Why?  because we can "forget" what we don't want to remember. . .like the 45 year old dying of heart disease who was always healthy and an athlete, or the mother who is 50 and has several young (less than 30 year old) children who has a massive MI and doesn't make it.  Its a rough life but a rewarding life.  Alcohol can sometimes be a buffer. . .but it is also a detainer. . .keeps us locked in our temporary misery. . .



MICKEY88 said:


> I don't know about the numbers but this Pyrate certainly loves nurses and teachers..



Nurses, teachers, belly dancers, snake charmers, cheerleaders, and any other females who will wiggle and shake for the camera. . .ROFLMAO. . .




MICKEY88 said:


> I won't dispute the nurturing part, but that doesn't make much sense for why they would be here.. I'm guessing the numbers show that teachers and nurses are more prone to partying , than those from other professions..LOL



Once again, I must say that we are prone to addictive disease because we find nurturing addictive. . .the alcohol and partying makes it all tolerable. . .



DCTooTall said:


> There is definately something about their Uniforms.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either that,    or after dealing with kids or sick people all day,   they REALLY need a drink.



I think the difference is that I have always wanted a drink.  On the occasion where I felt I needed a drink I have abstained.  I know, kinda wierd. . .lol.




MICKEY88 said:


> 1.all we need are a few cheerleaders and we're good to go..LOL
> 
> 2. I was just trying to word it in a nicer way..LOL



Whatever, you are a pyrate and can word things anyway you want. . .Captain. . .




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Well duh! Actually teachers are the best for partying with because we're _nurturing_ enough to make sure you get home at the end of the night.



Nurses don't nurture until after the fall.  When you need someone to scrape you up off the floor and get you back on track, you get a nurse.



MICKEY88 said:


> ummm would that be my home or yours  ??



I reitterate a quote from a few days ago. . .you are a VERY bad man. . .




MICKEY88 said:


> cool, then we can do a photo shoot



bad man again.



MICKEY88 said:


> the only person who ever has, is my daughter, she told me she learned from the best..



Your daughter humbles you. . .its quite awesome to witness in person. . .you turn into total mush. . .you would think she was 2 years old. . .but she is a grown woman. . .And don't deny what I am saying, I have witnessed it firsthand. . .




bluedevilinaz said:


> hahahha wow! the topics we get on in here... XD I think a catholic school uniform works just as well as a cheerleading uniform personally hahaha



I have a cute plaid skirt and plain white polo. . .seems school uni enough. . .lol.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1)
> 
> 2) I don't have as much practice as Darcy with pyrate speak.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are so cute.  Actually, I'm excited about my uniform, too...except not for the same reason.  I'm thrilled that I can still fit into it.



Okay, truly, I am a gonner with true pyrate speak. . .can't do it.



Madonna3 said:


> I keep looking at the Calibers. I like all the nifty little things like the cold beverage storage, speakers that flip out for tailgating, and the cooler. Those are features I would actually use. It's also pretty good on gas mileage and I like the look. Debating the purchase.



I have rented numerous calibers on the west coast.  The "cooler" in the glovebox feature is only awesome if you can cool the surrounding air lower than refrigerator temps, otherwise the drinks eventually warm up and there is no "cooler" effect.



MICKEY88 said:


> I actually like the Calibers, the features you've mentioned are all things that I've added to cars in the past, for car shows...
> 
> the problem is. I'm a guy, so I need the car that can also go fast when I want it to, I'm sure the Calibers can go fast, but I'm talking the kind of acceleration that will pin your head against the headrest when I stomp on the gas...



Wait, I am a girl and I can appreciate a nice fast start off the line.  One of the reasons I drive a 5 speed is it is quick off the line.  No bogging down like with an auto trannie.



Madonna3 said:


> I guess I fit into the nursing category. I'm a former paramedic turned psychologist. However, I am not very nurturing.





DIS_MERI said:


> I still have to decide what I want to do when I grow up since I've still got 29 months of better-than-free college I can use (full tuition paid, plus a living stipend and book stipend).  I'd love to be a L&D nurse, but nursing programs here are stupid hard to get into (especially for those of us who haven't had science classes in about 15 years).  I'll probably wait a few years until my youngest is in middle school or so to decide since I can continue my current "lavish" lifestyle until the kids are grown and gone....





Madonna3 said:


> I spent 10 years as a medic before I figured out what I wanted to do. I'm glad I finished my degree when I did because my husband and I divorced like a year later and I don't know what I would have done then. Since I stayed in the same field, my company paid for whatever grants didn't cover, including books and expenses.
> 
> You might want to consider volunteering at places you think you'd like to work. When I started out in psychology I was going to Industrial and Occupational so that I could work for large corporations, it wasn't until I started interning that I added on the addiction minor.
> 
> As far as nursing goes, it's a great field. I considered it while I was a medic, but I didn't like the restrictions. Such as, a patient is having difficulty breathing and the nurses were nearly helpless and could do nothing but call a paramedic. I couldn't deal with that. I loved being a medic and I still do PRN work, but I needed something I could retire from.



Wow, interesting insight. . .



ctnurse said:


> This is me too! I check on and off during the day from my phone, but by the time I get done doing all the kid stuff, finish work for the day, get to the gym, cook dinner, bath, homework... I could go on and on....it is sometime 9pm.
> 
> I  for homeschooling I couldn't do it!



My son wanted me to homeschool him during Jr. High. . .thank God I said no.  He would have ended up a mess.  .lol.




DIS_MERI said:


> Subtly isn't my strong point, I outright told them they need to go down for at least a month every year so I have an excuse for us to visit them



That would be me. No subtle bone in my body.



Madonna3 said:


> I did jump in, but everybody zoomed past me.
> 
> It's fine. Sometimes the show is better when you can sit down and watch it versus having to be in it.



Exactly.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Madonna3 said:


> I did jump in, but everybody zoomed past me.
> 
> It's fine. Sometimes the show is better when you can sit down and watch it versus having to be in it.



I am a drama queen. . .need to be in the show. . .lol



DCTooTall said:


> I think secretly you guys just enjoy watching me.
> 
> 
> ....maybe I should throw on something a little more....comfortable...   so you can have a more enjoyable show.



Just quit smoking and work on your sexy voice. . .lol.



DIS_MERI said:


> I think we all have conversational ADD.  Unless you type fast and multiquote the convo will have moved off on a new tangent (or back to booty shaking videos) before you can draw a breath (and some times even that doesn't help).  But, you don't lose points for resurrecting something of interest to you (or if you do I blithely ignore it)



Yeah, what she said. . .
(darn'd geeks. . .lol)


----------



## Floydian

Anyone for Epcot tomorrow?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

All hail Darcy the multi quote goddess!


----------



## Madonna3

I just need to vent a moment. I live on my own. I have a squatter friend who crashes here and I allow her to do it because she and I seem to have a symbiotic relationship. She helps out with my son, cleans, does laundry, dishes, etc. Having her squat here actually makes my life easier. She comes and goes as she pleases, but respects my rules and we're ok with what we have.

What I do not like is having people think they can just come over anytime they want without asking me if I want company. Last week, I came home to my friend in my house playing on my son's xbox. When I inquired to the nature of her visit she told me she didn't want to be at home because of some situation or another. I explained that I just got off work and I wasn't expecting company nor did I want company. I told her she should have called me before just popping over and I would have told her this on the phone and avoided this awkwardness. I then made it plain as day to all my friends that hanging out at my place without my consent was not ok. This included when they hung out with my squatter friend at the club and came back to my place with her and then just decided to crash. It seems they were under the impression that she had some kind of rights here. I informed them that she is a guest and has no rights other than those I give to my guests.

So tonight, we have an acquaintence who is a bit needy. She called every one of us looking to hang out. She's in a tough spot medically and I can empathize with that. But, I came home from work early due to having a bit of a head cold and when I was asked if I wanted to pick her up and have her come over, I declined. 

So, she contacts pseudo-roommate and finds out that my squatter friend is at storage. She then takes it upon herself to find a ride out to our town to meet my friend at storage. When asked how she was going to get home by my friend, she said that she will wait on my porch for her dad to pick her up.

***?!


----------



## Madonna3

Floydian said:


> Anyone for Epcot tomorrow?



I wish. I have the day off too. I have a feeling I will be nursing my cold.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> . .
> 
> 
> 
> 1Nurses, teachers, belly dancers, snake charmers, cheerleaders, and any other females who will wiggle and shake for the camera. . .ROFLMAO. . .
> 
> 2Whatever, you are a pyrate and can word things anyway you want. . .Captain. . .
> 
> 3.Nurses don't nurture until after the fall.  When you need someone to scrape you up off the floor and get you back on track, you get a nurse.
> 4. I reitterate a quote from a few days ago. . .you are a VERY bad man. . .
> 5.bad man again.
> 6.Your daughter humbles you. . .its quite awesome to witness in person. . .you turn into total mush. . .you would think she was 2 years old. . .but she is a grown woman. . .And don't deny what I am saying, I have witnessed it firsthand. . .
> 
> 7.
> I have a cute plaid skirt and plain white polo. . .seems school uni enough. . .lol.
> 8.Okay, truly, I am a gonner with true pyrate speak. . .can't do it.
> 
> 9.Wait, I am a girl and I can appreciate a nice fast start off the line.  One of the reasons I drive a 5 speed is it is quick off the line.  No bogging down like with an auto trannie.
> 
> Exactly.



1.snake charmers..?? don't know any of those, and it has nothing to do with wiggling, everything to do with not fitting inside societies boring box

2. never forget that

3.Pyrates don't fall, nor would we want a nurse to help us up off the floor, we would prefer they join us

4. that's what makes me good

5. one of my better qualities
6. she doesn't humble me, she amazes me, because she is my clone..

7. that will work.
8 that's OK leave Pyrate speak to the Pyrates, I don't practice nurse speak..

9.  my automatic would blow your doors off, coming off the line,


----------



## DCTooTall

DIS_MERI said:


> I think we all have conversational ADD.  Unless you type fast and multiquote the convo will have moved off on a new tangent (or back to booty shaking videos) before you can draw a breath (and some times even that doesn't help).  But, you don't lose points for resurrecting something of interest to you (or if you do I blithely ignore it)



 Did someone mention Booty Shaking videos?!



(Think of that as the SSC version of "oooo!  Shiny!" and our ADD.)




nurse.darcy said:


> I work with most all transplants. . .of 25 staff, only one is a native, and she is my bestest friend at work.



  I Used to say I was the true minority when I lived in Atlanta.....

...a native




nurse.darcy said:


> We have more nurses on the DIS singles threads per capita than any other profession.  Why?  We have nurturing needs that are only met by the disboards. . . Just the way it is. . .lol.



   Hmmmmmm.....   interesting.....




nurse.darcy said:


> Whatever, you are a pyrate and can word things anyway you want. . .Captain. . .



  So i can't help but wonder....   if he's the captain,     are you trying for First Mate?




nurse.darcy said:


> Nurses don't nurture until after the fall.  When you need someone to scrape you up off the floor and get you back on track, you get a nurse.



    Ah....   So nurses scrape you off the floor?   and the Teachers help ensure you complete your coursework which put you there?



nurse.darcy said:


> I have a cute plaid skirt and plain white polo. . .seems school uni enough. . .lol.



  *No Comment*



nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, truly, I am a gonner with true pyrate speak. . .can't do it.



 AArrrrrrrrr.....



  (Ok....  i can't do it convincingly.   )






nurse.darcy said:


> I am a drama queen. . .need to be in the show. . .lol
> 
> 
> 
> Just quit smoking and work on your sexy voice. . .lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, what she said. . .
> (darn'd geeks. . .lol)



  What's wrong with being a geek?      And I'm working on quitting....




Floydian said:


> Anyone for Epcot tomorrow?





  SURE!    

  Oh....


Wait....

Damn....    don't think I could make it in time.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> All hail Darcy the multi quote goddess!




Seriously!  Wow!  that must be like a new SSC record.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> 9.  my automatic would blow your doors off, coming off the line,




In her defense.....   You've also got a much larger engine than she does.



But compare the auto version of her car and a stick version....     ya,  I'd take the manual.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> In her defense.....   You've also got a much larger engine than she does.
> 
> 
> 
> But compare the auto version of her car and a stick version....     ya,  I'd take the manual.



also a much heavier car ,it's the prowler gears that make it awesome


----------



## Dizmom0923

Floydian said:


> Anyone for Epcot tomorrow?



Me, me, me!!!!!  I would give anything to meet you there tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Madonna3 said:


> So, she contacts pseudo-roommate and finds out that my squatter friend is at storage. She then takes it upon herself to find a ride out to our town to meet my friend at storage. When asked how she was going to get home by my friend, she said that she will wait on my porch for her dad to pick her up.
> 
> ***?!



I had to shorten your quote in order to respond. (cellphone)
Anyway, sorry some of your friends are taking advantage of your niceness or easygoing personality. (I'm not sure which.) I wish I could give you some advice, but it seems like you've already been pretty straightforward with them about your boundaries.  You could try changing your locks. That might keep them out of the house. Won't stop them from squatting on your porch though.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

So I'm totally listening to music from Disneyland and cooking. haha. Yes ladies, I'm 22, single, know how to cook, straight and love Disney! What more could you ask for?


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> also a much heavier car ,it's the prowler gears that make it awesome



Point....


So I'm looking at the M3's....    and remembering that they can be a bit on the expensive side to repair when things go flakey on them.       Now I'm wondering if I should get the car or not....  or maybe look at another POS car and get a bike first....   or a pos car to save up more for a decent down payment on a M3.

decisions decisions....    ugh.



bluedevilinaz said:


> So I'm totally listening to music from Disneyland and cooking. haha. Yes ladies, I'm 22, single, know how to cook, straight and love Disney! What more could you ask for?




Apparently a low sexy voice.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> Point....
> 
> 
> So I'm looking at the M3's....    and remembering that they can be a bit on the expensive side to repair when things go flakey on them.       Now I'm wondering if I should get the car or not....  or maybe look at another POS car and get a bike first....   or a pos car to save up more for a decent down payment on a M3.
> 
> decisions decisions....    ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently a low sexy voice.




I have a Saab 900s that my uncle is letting me borrow for the moment and to replace each motor on the convertible top (there's 5) it's over $1,000 a piece. Foreign cars are cheap to buy but expensive to fix! I say buy a cheap POS that'll get you though the winter and save up for a decent down payment.


Haha apparently so.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Floydian said:


> Anyone for Epcot tomorrow?




Me of course, but you already knew that. . .lol.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> All hail Darcy the multi quote goddess!



Again I am awesome. . .whatever. . .lol.



Madonna3 said:


> I just need to vent a moment. I live on my own. I have a squatter friend who crashes here and I allow her to do it because she and I seem to have a symbiotic relationship. She helps out with my son, cleans, does laundry, dishes, etc. Having her squat here actually makes my life easier. She comes and goes as she pleases, but respects my rules and we're ok with what we have.
> 
> What I do not like is having people think they can just come over anytime they want without asking me if I want company. Last week, I came home to my friend in my house playing on my son's xbox. When I inquired to the nature of her visit she told me she didn't want to be at home because of some situation or another. I explained that I just got off work and I wasn't expecting company nor did I want company. I told her she should have called me before just popping over and I would have told her this on the phone and avoided this awkwardness. I then made it plain as day to all my friends that hanging out at my place without my consent was not ok. This included when they hung out with my squatter friend at the club and came back to my place with her and then just decided to crash. It seems they were under the impression that she had some kind of rights here. I informed them that she is a guest and has no rights other than those I give to my guests.
> 
> So tonight, we have an acquaintence who is a bit needy. She called every one of us looking to hang out. She's in a tough spot medically and I can empathize with that. But, I came home from work early due to having a bit of a head cold and when I was asked if I wanted to pick her up and have her come over, I declined.
> 
> So, she contacts pseudo-roommate and finds out that my squatter friend is at storage. She then takes it upon herself to find a ride out to our town to meet my friend at storage. When asked how she was going to get home by my friend, she said that she will wait on my porch for her dad to pick her up.
> 
> ***?!



Bottom line?  Don't let any friend or pseudo friend squat. . .screw me once, shame on you, screw me twice, shame on me. . .get it?


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Totally off topic but we've hit 100 pages in under 2 months! haha


----------



## Graeme

nurse.darcy said:


> I work with most all transplants. . .of 25 staff, only one is a native, and she is my bestest friend at work.
> 
> 
> 
> We have more nurses on the DIS singles threads per capita than any other profession.  Why?  We have nurturing needs that are only met by the disboards. . . Just the way it is. . .lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly think that alcohol is the motivating factor though. . .Why?  because we can "forget" what we don't want to remember. . .like the 45 year old dying of heart disease who was always healthy and an athlete, or the mother who is 50 and has several young (less than 30 year old) children who has a massive MI and doesn't make it.  Its a rough life but a rewarding life.  Alcohol can sometimes be a buffer. . .but it is also a detainer. . .keeps us locked in our temporary misery. . .
> 
> 
> 
> Nurses, teachers, belly dancers, snake charmers, cheerleaders, and any other females who will wiggle and shake for the camera. . .ROFLMAO. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, I must say that we are prone to addictive disease because we find nurturing addictive. . .the alcohol and partying makes it all tolerable. . .
> 
> 
> 
> I think the difference is that I have always wanted a drink.  On the occasion where I felt I needed a drink I have abstained.  I know, kinda wierd. . .lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever, you are a pyrate and can word things anyway you want. . .Captain. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nurses don't nurture until after the fall.  When you need someone to scrape you up off the floor and get you back on track, you get a nurse.
> 
> 
> 
> I reitterate a quote from a few days ago. . .you are a VERY bad man. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bad man again.
> 
> 
> 
> Your daughter humbles you. . .its quite awesome to witness in person. . .you turn into total mush. . .you would think she was 2 years old. . .but she is a grown woman. . .And don't deny what I am saying, I have witnessed it firsthand. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a cute plaid skirt and plain white polo. . .seems school uni enough. . .lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, truly, I am a gonner with true pyrate speak. . .can't do it.
> 
> 
> 
> I have rented numerous calibers on the west coast.  The "cooler" in the glovebox feature is only awesome if you can cool the surrounding air lower than refrigerator temps, otherwise the drinks eventually warm up and there is no "cooler" effect.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, I am a girl and I can appreciate a nice fast start off the line.  One of the reasons I drive a 5 speed is it is quick off the line.  No bogging down like with an auto trannie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, interesting insight. . .
> 
> 
> 
> My son wanted me to homeschool him during Jr. High. . .thank God I said no.  He would have ended up a mess.  .lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be me. No subtle bone in my body.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.



Epic multiquote.


----------



## Nefferz

I was going to mention the same thing- 1400+ posts since the beginning of March- Wow.. you folks certainly ARE social!  

This is my first post here in the SSC, but I've kind of been lurking a bit- You all seem mostly harmless and I thought I'd pull up a chair, make myself comfy and watch the festivities.  Got room for another?  I promise not to drain the coffee pot.


----------



## Floydian

Nefferz said:


> I was going to mention the same thing- 1400+ posts since the beginning of March- Wow.. you folks certainly ARE social!
> 
> This is my first post here in the SSC, but I've kind of been lurking a bit- You all seem mostly harmless and I thought I'd pull up a chair, make myself comfy and watch the festivities.  Got room for another?  I promise not to drain the coffee pot.



Welcome! I've found that the coffee lasts longer if you mix it with something. 

Happy Friday to everyone for whom it matters!


----------



## ctnurse

Nefferz said:


> I was going to mention the same thing- 1400+ posts since the beginning of March- Wow.. you folks certainly ARE social!
> 
> This is my first post here in the SSC, but I've kind of been lurking a bit- You all seem mostly harmless and I thought I'd pull up a chair, make myself comfy and watch the festivities.  Got room for another?  I promise not to drain the coffee pot.


Don't worry about draining any coffee pot some of us like other cold drinks





Floydian said:


> Welcome! I've found that the coffee lasts longer if you mix it with something.
> 
> Happy Friday to everyone for whom it matters!



TGIF  After the week I have had I'm glad it is Friday!!!

Hope everyone has a great day!  I'm not going to EPCOT though...have fun


----------



## Mandyjg20

MICKEY88 said:


> the best one ever was when one of the Attorneys and I convinced a group of people that we were running a secret nightclub in the basement of a well known building in the City.  I created a website, I designed t-shirts and we had them printed, it was so much fun,
> 
> we later found out that people would get nervous whenever they saw the 2 of us talking privately for more than a minute or 2. they said they weren't sure what we were capable of..




LMAO, I love that


----------



## Mandyjg20

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> All hail Darcy the multi quote goddess!



Thats what I was thinking, she was awesome with the quotes!


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> also a much heavier car ,it's the prowler gears that make it awesome



My car is a pos, but it gets good gas mileage and because it is 5 speed manual, I can get out of the way of most all traffic problems.  My first car ever was a 65 chevy malibu that we tricked out in auto shop and added high rear end gears and a 4 speed manual clutching system to.  Along with a really nice high performance big block engine.  The guys in shop kept saying I was the only woman on the block with a dragster. . .lol.  



Dizmom0923 said:


> Me, me, me!!!!!  I would give anything to meet you there tomorrow!!!!!



Dani, any time girl. . .



bluedevilinaz said:


> So I'm totally listening to music from Disneyland and cooking. haha. Yes ladies, I'm 22, single, know how to cook, straight and love Disney! What more could you ask for?



Ya know, of all my DISfriends that are male, I would say that 99 percent of them are straight.  I think the only reason that surprises me at all is that ALL of them LOVE Disney princesses. . .lol.




DCTooTall said:


> Point....
> 
> 
> So I'm looking at the M3's....    and remembering that they can be a bit on the expensive side to repair when things go flakey on them.       Now I'm wondering if I should get the car or not....  or maybe look at another POS car and get a bike first....   or a pos car to save up more for a decent down payment on a M3.
> 
> decisions decisions....    ugh.
> 
> Apparently a low sexy voice.



Do whatever makes you happy.  I am sorry sweetie but it would take 3 packs a day and 20 years to give you the smoker's version of low, sexy.  You are animated enough and can probably imitate any accent better than trying to develop one that doesn't exist. . .



bluedevilinaz said:


> I have a Saab 900s that my uncle is letting me borrow for the moment and to replace each motor on the convertible top (there's 5) it's over $1,000 a piece. Foreign cars are cheap to buy but expensive to fix! I say buy a cheap POS that'll get you though the winter and save up for a decent down payment.
> 
> 
> Haha apparently so.



LOL. . .a friend of mine has a 2009 SAAB convertible that I love.  However, I would not want the repair bills.  Also, her's is automatic.  I still always prefer a manual.



nurse.darcy said:


> Me of course, but you already knew that. . .lol.
> 
> Again I am awesome. . .whatever. . .lol.
> 
> Bottom line?  Don't let any friend or pseudo friend squat. . .screw me once, shame on you, screw me twice, shame on me. . .get it?



I should just say that my sister tried this with me.  I checked her into rehab. . .she was a drug addict. . .lol.



bluedevilinaz said:


> Totally off topic but we've hit 100 pages in under 2 months! haha



You should note that this is the 2nd reincarnation of this thread. . .we knocked off the earlier one before DC came down for his vacation.



Graeme said:


> Epic multiquote.



I love being unforgettable. . .lol. (Hmmmmm, now that I think about it, not really sure if that is a good thing or not.)



Nefferz said:


> I was going to mention the same thing- 1400+ posts since the beginning of March- Wow.. you folks certainly ARE social!
> 
> This is my first post here in the SSC, but I've kind of been lurking a bit- You all seem mostly harmless and I thought I'd pull up a chair, make myself comfy and watch the festivities.  Got room for another?  I promise not to drain the coffee pot.



No one will fault you for draining the coffee pot.  If you drink the last of the rum, wine, vodka, etc. and don't bring replacements at some point, the entire colony will attack at once. . .lol.



Floydian said:


> Welcome! I've found that the coffee lasts longer if you mix it with something.  Happy Friday to everyone for whom it matters!



So. . .Jalapeno Margarita day?. . .just asking.  See you all at Epcot in a couple hrs. . .gotta warm up (no not weather), need to wake up because I had an early morning call case. . .One of my Niagara Falls friends is here and I am headed out to meet up.  Epcot anyone?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Mandyjg20 said:


> Thats what I was thinking, she was awesome with the quotes!



Well thank you, but for me, multiquote is sort of like a fastpass.  You can use it or not, but it sure makes your day easier if you do. . .It certainly makes it easier to catch up. . .lol.

I really need to wake up and get my day started. . .I am headed to Epcot for the day with my friends.  Maybe I will download 4-square on my phone so you all can keep up and be jealous. . .lol.


----------



## ahoff

DIS_MERI said:


> Heck, half the time the convo goes so fast all I can do is read, forget about commenting!



Especially if one can only make it on once a day.....



Madonna3 said:


> I just need to vent a moment. I live on my own. I have a squatter friend who crashes here and I allow her to do it because she and I seem to have a symbiotic relationship. She helps out with my son, cleans, does laundry, dishes, etc. Having her squat here actually makes my life easier. She comes and goes as she pleases, but respects my rules and we're ok with what we have.
> 
> What I do not like is having people think they can just come over anytime they want without asking me if I want company. Last week, I came home to my friend in my house playing on my son's xbox. When I inquired to the nature of her visit she told me she didn't want to be at home because of some situation or another. I explained that I just got off work and I wasn't expecting company nor did I want company. I told her she should have called me before just popping over and I would have told her this on the phone and avoided this awkwardness. I then made it plain as day to all my friends that hanging out at my place without my consent was not ok. This included when they hung out with my squatter friend at the club and came back to my place with her and then just decided to crash. It seems they were under the impression that she had some kind of rights here. I informed them that she is a guest and has no rights other than those I give to my guests.
> 
> So tonight, we have an acquaintence who is a bit needy. She called every one of us looking to hang out. She's in a tough spot medically and I can empathize with that. But, I came home from work early due to having a bit of a head cold and when I was asked if I wanted to pick her up and have her come over, I declined.
> 
> So, she contacts pseudo-roommate and finds out that my squatter friend is at storage. She then takes it upon herself to find a ride out to our town to meet my friend at storage. When asked how she was going to get home by my friend, she said that she will wait on my porch for her dad to pick her up.
> 
> ***?!



Sounds like your friend is taking too much liberties.  Sometimes a line has to be drawn.



DCTooTall said:


> So I'm looking at the M3's....    and remembering that they can be a bit on the expensive side to repair when things go flakey on them.       Now I'm wondering if I should get the car or not....  or maybe look at another POS car and get a bike first....   or a pos car to save up more for a decent down payment on a M3.
> 
> decisions decisions....    ugh.



M3's are nice but yes, the cost of repair can get out of hand.  Just for parts even.  FWIW, I have two cars (and one in a shed) and the mode of transportation I use most is a bicycle.  Especially if you live close to work (I have a 13 mile commute)  But with today's gas prices, I am very comfortable with it.  (And it will take the place of going to the gym)



ctnurse said:


> TGIF



Ditto on that!


----------



## ahoff

nurse.darcy said:


> So. . .Jalapeno Margarita day?. . .just asking.  See you all at Epcot in a couple hrs. . .gotta warm up (no not weather), need to wake up because I had an early morning call case. . .One of my Niagara Falls friends is here and I am headed out to meet up.  Epcot anyone?




I am guessing that would be Robin.  Say hello for me!  Maybe go visit the blue bus......


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

nurse.darcy said:


> No one will fault you for draining the coffee pot.  If you drink the last of the rum, wine, vodka, etc. and don't bring replacements at some point, the entire colony will attack at once. . .lol.
> 
> So. . .Jalapeno Margarita day?. . .just asking.  See you all at Epcot in a couple hrs. . .gotta warm up (no not weather), need to wake up because I had an early morning call case. . .One of my Niagara Falls friends is here and I am headed out to meet up.  Epcot anyone?



I'm picturing ants with shot glasses when you say colony. 

And I'm going to be at epcot in less than 2 months. Unfortunately, I'm pretty sure you'll be in CA during my trip.  But wait! I'll definitely see you in the fall.


----------



## Madonna3

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I had to shorten your quote in order to respond. (cellphone)
> Anyway, sorry some of your friends are taking advantage of your niceness or easygoing personality. (I'm not sure which.) I wish I could give you some advice, but it seems like you've already been pretty straightforward with them about your boundaries.  You could try changing your locks. That might keep them out of the house. Won't stop them from squatting on your porch though.



It's my easy going personality of which people take advantage. It takes a lot to get me upset and I usually just go with the flow. My job is too stressful for me to get worked up over little things.

That's alright about not being able to give me any advice. I was just venting my frustration. I pretty much told my squatter that if this idiot came over my house or my porch I was throwing her out. They figured out I was serious. I feel bad because I chewed out my acquaintance (the porch squatter) pretty badly, but she was ridiculous and needed to know that. By the end of the night, everything was fine.



bluedevilinaz said:


> So I'm totally listening to music from Disneyland and cooking. haha. Yes ladies, I'm 22, single, know how to cook, straight and love Disney! What more could you ask for?



For you to live in Florida 



nurse.darcy said:


> Bottom line?  Don't let any friend or pseudo friend squat. . .screw me once, shame on you, screw me twice, shame on me. . .get it?



The house squatter is actually beneficial to me, it's these other ones that think my house is their hang out. After last night, I doubt I will have any more issues with it. I'm probably also a "so-called" friend or two short now, but that's ok. I slept pretty good last night.


----------



## Mandyjg20

Nefferz said:


> I was going to mention the same thing- 1400+ posts since the beginning of March- Wow.. you folks certainly ARE social!
> 
> This is my first post here in the SSC, but I've kind of been lurking a bit- You all seem mostly harmless and I thought I'd pull up a chair, make myself comfy and watch the festivities.  Got room for another?  I promise not to drain the coffee pot.



 Its ok to drain the coffee pot, we'll make more!


----------



## Madonna3

ahoff said:


> Sounds like your friend is taking too much liberties.  Sometimes a line has to be drawn.



I completely agree and I drew that line, reinforced it with bold lettering, and highlighted it. 

I feel good about how I handled it.


----------



## Mandyjg20

Madonna, how are the other friends getting in without you there?  Is the squatter letting them in, maybe you should have a talk and let the squatter know you do not appreciate it,


----------



## Madonna3

Damn this cold! 

I could be at Epcot right now


----------



## Mandyjg20

Madonna3 said:


> I completely agree and I drew that line, reinforced it with bold lettering, and highlighted it.
> 
> I feel good about how I handled it.



Oh sorry didnt see this post,  good job then!


----------



## Mandyjg20

nurse.darcy said:


> Well thank you, but for me, multiquote is sort of like a fastpass.  You can use it or not, but it sure makes your day easier if you do. . .It certainly makes it easier to catch up. . .lol.
> 
> I really need to wake up and get my day started. . .I am headed to Epcot for the day with my friends.  Maybe I will download 4-square on my phone so you all can keep up and be jealous. . .lol.



Oh im jealous already! haha, have fun!!

My friend is heading down for disney today, i am suffering from withdraw i swear, so of course he had to throw it in my face this whole week

When is the full moon next, all my customers today are being jackbags


----------



## nurse.darcy

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm picturing ants with shot glasses when you say colony.
> 
> And I'm going to be at epcot in less than 2 months. Unfortunately, I'm pretty sure you'll be in CA during my trip.  But wait! I'll definitely see you in the fall.



Augie, yes, Robin is here. . . but I had an early morning call case so am still working on wake up. 

For the rest of you.  Hugs to all, heading to Epcot in an hour or so. . .and will post all about it later to make you all jealous. . .sorry, just my way. . .

Hugs.


----------



## Madonna3

Mandyjg20 said:


> Madonna, how are the other friends getting in without you there?  Is the squatter letting them in, maybe you should have a talk and let the squatter know you do not appreciate it,



Well, sorta. My squatter friend was home and was getting ready for work. So, this mutual friend comes over and when squatter left, friend said, I'll just wait for Maria to get home. Squatter told the friend to call me and make sure it was alright, but the friend never did. She figured "I'd be ok with it" She now knows better.

The incident last night, the person (different from above) knew I was home, and took it upon themselves to just invite themselves over. After I told her "no way" she then tried to tell me that my squatter said it was ok for her to sit in the car. I called the squatter and the squatter said, "I told her no". So, this person just continued to invite themselves into situations they weren't welcome, ie. sitting on my porch. She is medically frail right now and found herself a ride out to my squatters storage. She uses a walker and has serious health complications. She got dropped off at the Circle K across the street from storage (whomever dropped her off should be shot) and then gimped her way over to the storage unit. Because of her medical issues, I don't want her anywhere near my house when I'm sick. I told her that I didn't appreciate her inviting herself over, she was too sick to be sitting on my porch, and I was too sick for her to come inside. She continued this quest. 

Now, as decent people, we can't leave someone in frail health outside, in the heat, with no liquids or A/C. So, she basically obligated us to make sure she had a safe place to go. Then, she wants to be upset because she "feels like a burden". I told her she made herself a burden tonight by going by the seat of her pants and just showing up places. I had the squatter force this girl to start calling people to pick her up and take her home where she belongs. Either that or I was calling cops/medics to take her to the hospital. She doesn't want to go back to the hospital so she started making phone calls. In the end, my squatter gave her a ride to walmart to wait for a ride to take her to her fathers house. 

The whole situation was completely ridiculous and immature. I know she's sick and having a hard time, but this was absent minded and careless. In the end, she apologized and we agreed to move past it.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> 1.
> Ya know, of all my DISfriends that are male, I would say that 99 percent of them are straight.  I think the only reason that surprises me at all is that ALL of them LOVE Disney princesses. . .lol.
> 2.No one will fault you for draining the coffee pot.  If you drink the last of the rum, wine, vodka, etc. and don't bring replacements at some point, the entire colony will attack at once. . .lol.



1. why does that surprise you, shouldn't straight guys love Princesses as opposed to Princes ?

2. if anyone drinks the last of the Rum and doesn't replace it, I will personally see that they be walkin' the plank.


----------



## Madonna3

"but why is all the rum gone?"


----------



## Graeme

nurse.darcy said:


> One of my Niagara Falls friends is here and I am headed out to meet up.  Epcot anyone?



Good god. I fear for the poor families in there today! Brad, make sure those girls don't cause havoc!


----------



## Madonna3

Graeme said:


> Good god. I fear for the poor families in there today! Brad, make sure those girls don't cause havoc!



Well, then what fun is that? Disney security always looks so bored.


----------



## NJDiva

Ok I have to share this...driving into work today this is the license plate that was directly in front of mr DSNYWRLD!!  What a great thing to see on a Friday!


----------



## Madonna3

NJDiva said:


> Ok I have to share this...driving into work today this is the license plate that was directly in front of mr DSNYWRLD!!  What a great thing to see on a Friday!


----------



## MICKEY88

Madonna3 said:


> "but why is all the rum gone?"



it better not be...

actually y'all can drink all the rum ye want, but no one better mess with my Calico Jack


----------



## Floydian

Graeme said:


> Good god. I fear for the poor families in there today! Brad, make sure those girls don't cause havoc!



LOL!!!! 

I kind of fear for myself. In addition we'll have Robin's Aussie-American friend and his fully Aussie sister. 

P.S.  I've been at Epcot for 2 hours already, all by myself.  Have been on Soarin' twice, plus Test Track and Mission Space.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Graeme said:


> Good god. I fear for the poor families in there today! Brad, make sure those girls don't cause havoc!



Graeme, sweetheart, I love you but SHUSH. . .I am just arriving now. . .don't want to scare anyone. . .ROFLMAO. . .


----------



## Madonna3

What are the crowds like?


----------



## NJDiva

Floydian said:


> LOL!!!!
> 
> I kind of fear for myself. In addition we'll have Robin's Aussie-American friend and his fully Aussie sister.
> 
> P.S.  I've been at Epcot for 2 hours already, all by myself.  Have been on Soarin' twice, plus Test Track and Mission Space.



ok part of me hates you right now and the other part is thinking you're the luckiest man on earth


----------



## DCTooTall

You guys got busy early today.  




bluedevilinaz said:


> Totally off topic but we've hit 100 pages in under 2 months! haha



Doesn't surprise me.    We just rock like that!   



Nefferz said:


> I was going to mention the same thing- 1400+ posts since the beginning of March- Wow.. you folks certainly ARE social!
> 
> This is my first post here in the SSC, but I've kind of been lurking a bit- You all seem mostly harmless and I thought I'd pull up a chair, make myself comfy and watch the festivities.  Got room for another?  I promise not to drain the coffee pot.



 to the group!   Feel free to jump right in and make yourself at home.     



ahoff said:


> Especially if one can only make it on once a day.....


 
  That's when Multiquote is your friend.



ahoff said:


> M3's are nice but yes, the cost of repair can get out of hand.  Just for parts even.  FWIW, I have two cars (and one in a shed) and the mode of transportation I use most is a bicycle.  Especially if you live close to work (I have a 13 mile commute)  But with today's gas prices, I am very comfortable with it.  (And it will take the place of going to the gym)



 I live maybe 15miles from work,    but honestly,  i wouldn't bike it.   Besides the fact that I'm usually going home after dark when on my "daytime" schedule,    The route I'd have to take if I rode a bike goes thru a not-so-great part of town.



Floydian said:


> LOL!!!!
> 
> I kind of fear for myself. In addition we'll have Robin's Aussie-American friend and his fully Aussie sister.
> 
> P.S.  I've been at Epcot for 2 hours already, all by myself.  Have been on Soarin' twice, plus Test Track and Mission Space.




  You are an evil, evil, evil, person.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

nurse.darcy said:


> Ya know, of all my DISfriends that are male, I would say that 99 percent of them are straight.  I think the only reason that surprises me at all is that ALL of them LOVE Disney princesses. . .lol.
> 
> 
> LOL. . .a friend of mine has a 2009 SAAB convertible that I love.  However, I would not want the repair bills.  Also, her's is automatic.  I still always prefer a manual.
> 
> 
> You should note that this is the 2nd reincarnation of this thread. . .we knocked off the earlier one before DC came down for his vacation.
> 
> 
> So. . .Jalapeno Margarita day?. . .just asking.  See you all at Epcot in a couple hrs. . .gotta warm up (no not weather), need to wake up because I had an early morning call case. . .One of my Niagara Falls friends is here and I am headed out to meet up.  Epcot anyone?



And that's a bad thing? I would hope the straight ones would love the princesses versus the princes. haha

Mines a 1998 and its a 5 speed. I can spin the tires no problem and it's only a 2.3L 4 cylinder non turbo. haha. 

That is true. I almost forgot about that. 

Mmmmm.. Margarita.... I'm totally jealous you're at Epcot! I haven't been to DW since October of 1996. 




Madonna3 said:


> It's my easy going personality of which people take advantage. It takes a lot to get me upset and I usually just go with the flow. My job is too stressful for me to get worked up over little things.
> 
> For you to live in Florida



I have the same issue. I get taken advantage of a lot by people because I don't stand up for myself enough. I've gotten better lately. I kicked out my mooch ex-roommate because he wasn't paying rent as agreed but it took me 2 months to do it(in my defense I was visiting my parents in Tucson for a month so I couldn't go to the court house myself and do it until  got home). My current roommates thank god are somewhat normal.   The best part is my roommates girlfriend LOVES Disneyland and my roommate has never been so we're planning a trip in October.

Man I wish. I applied for a job up in Lake City and quite a few around Orlando and even in Daytona Beach but none of them wanted to hire me. I'm gonna keep trying though. I would apply at Disney but I can't afford my bills on what little they pay.


----------



## Mandyjg20

At lunch today my table and I were discussing speeding tickets and what we got caught at, so im opening it up to the disers, especially with all the car talk going down.  
Mine was 95 in a 55 mph


----------



## DCTooTall

Mandyjg20 said:


> At lunch today my table and I were discussing speeding tickets and what we got caught at, so im opening it up to the disers, especially with all the car talk going down.
> Mine was 95 in a 55 mph






Which one do you want to know about?

i've had got a couple that have that beat.   (As I mentioned before....  I had a VERY heavy foot when I was younger)


----------



## Mandyjg20

how about your highest one!! 
Gosh i thought mine was totally awesome  and you have me beat


----------



## bluedevilinaz

I've honestly never gotten a speeding ticket *knocks on wood*. I have gone 145 in a 45 before though but that was totally on accident on a GSXR1000(first time on a crotch rocket too!). I had barely hit 3rd gear when I looked down and went Oh crap! and slowed waaaay down. hahaha.


----------



## DCTooTall

Mandyjg20 said:


> how about your highest one!!
> Gosh i thought mine was totally awesome  and you have me beat



Let's see....

 I think I got clocked doing 95 in a 45 once (I was actually doing about 120 when I saw the cop coming up the mountain on the other side and slowed down like crazy......his buddy was waiting for me at the bottom of the mountain.)


Then there was the time the Helicopter clocked me doing 103 in a 55.


  I still kinda miss my SVT Contour.   That was a fun car.


----------



## Mandyjg20

bluedevilinaz said:


> I've honestly never gotten a speeding ticket *knocks on wood*. I have gone 145 in a 45 before though but that was totally on accident on a GSXR1000(first time on a crotch rocket too!). I had barely hit 3rd gear when I looked down and went Oh crap! and slowed waaaay down. hahaha.



Knock on wood for you too.. that had to be adrenaline pumping 
I have never ridden a motorcycle, im feeling deprived, well its on my bucket list now


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Mandyjg20 said:


> Knock on wood for you too.. that had to be adrenaline pumping
> I have never ridden a motorcycle, im feeling deprived, well its on my bucket list now



Haha yeah, my days of doing that kind of crazy stupid stuff are over. I'm plenty happy driving 5-10mph over the speed limit. It definitely was! 
It's a blast! I just bought myself another one. I sold my last motorcycle before I moved out of my parents house back in 2008 so it's going to be nice to start riding again.


----------



## Mandyjg20

bluedevilinaz said:


> Haha yeah, my days of doing that kind of crazy stupid stuff are over. I'm plenty happy driving 5-10mph over the speed limit. It definitely was!
> It's a blast! I just bought myself another one. I sold my last motorcycle before I moved out of my parents house back in 2008 so it's going to be nice to start riding again.



Yeah I slowed down a bit too, #1 the tickets are too expensive  ..#2 my daughter 



			
				dctootall said:
			
		

> Let's see....
> 
> I think I got clocked doing 95 in a 45 once (I was actually doing about 120 when I saw the cop coming up the mountain on the other side and slowed down like crazy......his buddy was waiting for me at the bottom of the mountain.)
> 
> 
> Then there was the time the Helicopter clocked me doing 103 in a 55.
> 
> 
> I still kinda miss my SVT Contour. That was a fun car.



My fast car was my 91 oldsmobile ciera haha
A Helicopter clocked you, haha, so you were the high speed chase on the news


----------



## DCTooTall

Mandyjg20 said:


> Yeah I slowed down a bit too, #1 the tickets are too expensive  ..#2 my daughter



I've slowed down as well.... 1. Tickets are expensive, 2. Insurance gets SUPER expensive (I used to pay $300/mo for liability only), 3. I got tired of getting my license suspended.

It also doesn't hurt that PA roads are crap,  and it's just not safe to go much over the speed limit on the interstates and highways here since most are only 2 lanes and with the blind merges directly into the highway you have to be MUCH more aware of someone trying to merge or getting cut off.



Mandyjg20 said:


> My fast car was my 91 oldsmobile ciera haha



I actually hit 143 (drag limited) on that contour a couple times.   I also used to drive my parents Crown Vic when I was younger and hit the governer several times (110mph),  as well as having a '98 Cougar XR7 at one point and hitting it's governer (110 as well).

Now on roads here in PA I often cruise on the highways between 70-80,     but if I go on a road trip I may get up to 90-100 once I get south of Baltimore.


----------



## Mandyjg20

DCTooTall said:


> I've slowed down as well.... 1. Tickets are expensive, 2. Insurance gets SUPER expensive (I used to pay $300/mo for liability only), 3. I got tired of getting my license suspended.
> 
> It also doesn't hurt that PA roads are crap,  and it's just not safe to go much over the speed limit on the interstates and highways here since most are only 2 lanes and with the blind merges directly into the highway you have to be MUCH more aware of someone trying to merge or getting cut off.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually hit 143 (drag limited) on that contour a couple times.   I also used to drive my parents Crown Vic when I was younger and hit the governer several times (110mph),  as well as having a '98 Cougar XR7 at one point and hitting it's governer (110 as well).
> 
> Now on roads here in PA I often cruise on the highways between 70-80,     but if I go on a road trip I may get up to 90-100 once I get south of Baltimore.



Your right the roads are horrible in Pa, I hate merging on 422 around where I live, they have blind mergers all over the place, not to mention the road upkeep, potholes all over the place!!


----------



## DCTooTall

Mandyjg20 said:


> A Helicopter clocked you, haha, so you were the high speed chase on the news



 Nope.  Wasn't a high speed chase.... and it actually annoyed the crap out of me when I got that ticket.


it was about 1-2am back when I lived in Atlanta,  and I was driving up 85 towards Gwinnett county.   At that time of night,  the highway is deserted,  and the interstate is about 8-10 lanes wide heading in that direction.    The result is that you don't have that easy visual clues that you are going fast.

So i'm coming thru spaghetti Junction and look at my speedometer and notice that I'm doing about 120-130 in the 55 zone.   Needless to say,  not a good thing,   so I slow down....quickly.

About 2 exits up I noticed the 2 dark blue DUI squad cars for the Gwinnett County police.   I'm thinking it's a damned good thing I slowed down since I had been doing the speed limit for a couple miles at this point.

i noticed one of the cops turn onto the exit ramp to get on the highway... and i'm still thinking,  It's a damned good thing I slowed down.

Cop pulls in behind me.     "Damned good thing I slowed down."

Cop flips on his lights.   "goddammit!!"



"Boy,  What's your hurry?   Helicopter clocked you doing a 103."

Considering I exited the 1/4 mile they clocked me in doing the speed limit,   and I slowed down FAST,   it just shows how fast I was actually going that my average was 103.


----------



## DCTooTall

Mandyjg20 said:


> Your right the roads are horrible in Pa, I hate merging on 422 around where I live, they have blind mergers all over the place, not to mention the road upkeep, potholes all over the place!!



Check 83 coming thru York sometime.     It's crazy.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

The speed limit is west texas was raised to 80 mph a couple years ago. 
Driving through to get to CA was F-U-N.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

I can't believe how bad you guys say the roads are up in PA. I may never drive through there for the rest of my life. Too afraid I might suffer some kind of injury.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> The speed limit is west texas was raised to 80 mph a couple years ago.
> Driving through to get to CA was F-U-N.



they are considering raising it to 85


----------



## Mandyjg20

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I can't believe how bad you guys say the roads are up in PA. I may never drive through there for the rest of my life. Too afraid I might suffer some kind of injury.




  just keep alert and rent a car, no damage done to yours then


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I can't believe how bad you guys say the roads are up in PA. I may never drive through there for the rest of my life. Too afraid I might suffer some kind of injury.



The roads are definately something different than anything I've experienced anyplace else I've lived or drive (lived in Atlanta, western NC, Virginia,  and Columbus, OH....)


Well....  NYC might give PA a run for it's money as far as the roads go....  but that may also just be because of the crazy NYC drivers.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I can't believe how bad you guys say the roads are up in PA. I may never drive through there for the rest of my life. Too afraid I might suffer some kind of injury.



not all parts are bad, there are a few spots I travel on 81 north with very long straight aways, did 120 there with my '96 Intrepid ES


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> they are considering raising it to 85



Why not?? The cactus outnumber the people out there.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> The roads are definately something different than anything I've experienced anyplace else I've lived or drive (lived in Atlanta, western NC, Virginia,  and Columbus, OH....)
> 
> 
> Well....  NYC might give PA a run for it's money as far as the roads go....  but that may also just be because of the crazy NYC drivers.



What's the drive like from PA to Orlando? I've done it from TX and I have to tell you it's one long boring bunch of trees. What's rotten is that once you reach the FL border, you still have another 8 hours. You're all, "Yay Florida" and then, "Oh c***!"

(Sorry this is kind of a tangent.  That's the way my brain works. )


----------



## bluedevilinaz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Why not?? The cactus outnumber the people out there.



Sounds like most of the roads in Arizona. haha


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> What's the drive like from PA to Orlando? I've done it from TX and I have to tell you it's one long boring bunch of trees. What's rotten is that once you reach the FL border, you still have another 8 hours. You're all, "Yay Florida" and then, "Oh c***!"




Honestly?


Pretty boring once you get south of DC.    Virginia, NC, and SC are pretty straight, flat, and boring.    Georgia on 95 is a bit more interesting because you are constantly crossing over little rivers, streams, inlets, and swamps...  but still pretty straight, flat, and boring.


I've made that drive once..... by myself.... a couple years ago.    with how long that drive is,   it's ultimately just cheaper for me to fly down than it is for me to drive.   I guess that's another advantage of the solo trips,    no need to pay for airfare beyond yours.


----------



## Madonna3

bluedevilinaz said:


> Man I wish. I applied for a job up in Lake City and quite a few around Orlando and even in Daytona Beach but none of them wanted to hire me. I'm gonna keep trying though. I would apply at Disney but I can't afford my bills on what little they pay.



Maybe you need to look in the Tampa/Sarasota/Ft. Myers area. They are large cities with lots of opportunities. I, myself, live between Sarasota and Ft. Myers.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Madonna3 said:


> Maybe you need to look in the Tampa/Sarasota/Ft. Myers area. They are large cities with lots of opportunities. I, myself, live between Sarasota and Ft. Myers.



I've been looking dang near everywhere honestly. There isn't much call for an aircraft painter or a composites technician much of anywhere in the US where I want to live.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Honestly?
> 
> Pretty boring once you get south of DC.    Virginia, NC, and SC are pretty straight, flat, and boring.    Georgia on 95 is a bit more interesting because you are constantly crossing over little rivers, streams, inlets, and swamps...  but still pretty straight, flat, and boring.
> 
> I've made that drive once..... by myself.... a couple years ago.    with how long that drive is,   it's ultimately just cheaper for me to fly down than it is for me to drive.   I guess that's another advantage of the solo trips,    no need to pay for airfare beyond yours.



Personally, I like making roadtrips when I have other people for company. But they're no fun to me alone. I'm not one of those people who can just sit and listen to a book on tape for hours. That puts me to sleep. 

Chain of events:  death  

So I'll drive this summer with my family and fly in the fall on my solo.


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> I've been looking dang near everywhere honestly. There isn't much call for an aircraft painter or a composites technician much of anywhere in the US where I want to live.




Have you considered Atlanta?     Large Metro area with I think both Delta and Airtran hubs,    plus several large private airports, Dobbins AFB,  and Even a Lockheed plant,   so I would think that it might be easier to find an aircraft painter type job there.

And while it's not quite WDW,    it is much closer to WDW than many areas.   (About an 8hr  drive from what i recall when I used to drive it....  plus as a major hub it's easier to get flights down to florida on the cheap).


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Personally, I like making roadtrips when I have other people for company. But they're no fun to me alone. I'm not one of those people who can just sit and listen to a book on tape for hours. That puts me to sleep.
> 
> Chain of events:  death
> 
> So I'll drive this summer with my family and fly in the fall on my solo.




For that trip I was originally supposed to have someone come down and join me in Florida,    but then they ended up bailing on me about a month or 2 before the trip.   The idea was it was cheaper for us to drive than to get the multiple plane tickets and a rental... and by the time they bailed  I didn't have the budget to change from the drive to a rental and airfare.

It wasn't THAT bad a trip TBH.    my Brother was going to school in Savannah,  so I got to crash with him both ways.    And between the cd's i was listening too,   FB on my phone,  and a stop at South of the Border,    I enjoyed the trip.

It wasn't NEARLY as bad as the trip I took to Atlanta a couple weeks later.    I got stuck in the first big NE snowstorm just south of DC.  (December 09).    95 was  a parking lot.   it took me 4-6 hrs to get from DC to Richmond.   ugh.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I guess that's another advantage of the solo trips,    no need to pay for airfare beyond yours.



you should get yourself a rich older woman and let her pay your way


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> Have you considered Atlanta?     Large Metro area with I think both Delta and Airtran hubs,    plus several large private airports, Dobbins AFB,  and Even a Lockheed plant,   so I would think that it might be easier to find an aircraft painter type job there.
> 
> And while it's not quite WDW,    it is much closer to WDW than many areas.   (About an 8hr  drive from what i recall when I used to drive it....  plus as a major hub it's easier to get flights down to florida on the cheap).



Sure have. I have even tried to get back on with Lockheed(used to work for them about 2 years ago in Palmdale, Ca) and they don't have any openings. There's not a whole lot out there right now is the issue, plus, my experience is all on fighter jets not commercial airliner's. That's the biggest issue I'm running into. No one want's to take fighter jet experience inlieu of commercial experience even though on fighters the paint is a bit more mission critical than on a commercial jet.


----------



## Mandyjg20

I love some me a road trip..From pa to fl can be very boring, but my family makes stops every so often and we do something to stretch the legs and get rid of some of the pent upness


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> you should get yourself a rich older woman and let her pay your way



  Know any hot ones?



bluedevilinaz said:


> Sure have. I have even tried to get back on with Lockheed(used to work for them about 2 years ago in Palmdale, Ca) and they don't have any openings. There's not a whole lot out there right now is the issue, plus, my experience is all on fighter jets not commercial airliner's. That's the biggest issue I'm running into. No one want's to take fighter jet experience inlieu of commercial experience even though on fighters the paint is a bit more mission critical than on a commercial jet.



thought about seeing if they'll let you paint their plane for free (or reduced cost) as a "see, I can do it!"?


----------



## Mandyjg20

No offense to anyone on here, but lawyers work on my nerves


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> For that trip I was originally supposed to have someone come down and join me in Florida,    but then they ended up bailing on me about a month or 2 before the trip.   The idea was it was cheaper for us to drive than to get the multiple plane tickets and a rental... and by the time they bailed  I didn't have the budget to change from the drive to a rental and airfare.
> 
> It wasn't THAT bad a trip TBH.    my Brother was going to school in Savannah,  so I got to crash with him both ways.    And between the cd's i was listening too,   FB on my phone,  and a stop at South of the Border,    I enjoyed the trip.
> 
> It wasn't NEARLY as bad as the trip I took to Atlanta a couple weeks later.    I got stuck in the first big NE snowstorm just south of DC.  (December 09).    95 was  a parking lot.   it took me 4-6 hrs to get from DC to Richmond.   ugh.



I've taken 95 from NYC to Hartford a bunch of times and that place can be a parking lot on a normal day during rush hour. How rotten for you to have to sit through a snowstorm like that. 

Our traffic was that bad around here when we had Hurricane Rita. 15 hours for what was normally a 3 hour trip!! Somehow I think it would have been even more terrible in snow.

I have been known to take the long way around just to avoid a traffic jam. I'd rather drive for a longer period, but keep moving, than crawl along on the shorter route. I've been known to have a little roadbeast come out in bad traffic.


----------



## ahoff

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> What's the drive like from PA to Orlando? I've done it from TX and I have to tell you it's one long boring bunch of trees. What's rotten is that once you reach the FL border, you still have another 8 hours. You're all, "Yay Florida" and then, "Oh c***!"
> 
> (Sorry this is kind of a tangent.  That's the way my brain works. )



My ex MIL used to have a condo in Ft Lauderdale, and it became my job to drive her car back and forth.  Back when she could buy a round trip ticket and I would use the return flight.  Sometimes I would stay a few days in Madison, GA at a friend's house.  You're right, when you hit FL there is still a long way to go.



bluedevilinaz said:


> Sure have. I have even tried to get back on with Lockheed(used to work for them about 2 years ago in Palmdale, Ca) and they don't have any openings. There's not a whole lot out there right now is the issue, plus, my experience is all on fighter jets not commercial airliner's.



What kind of jets?  I used to work on F-4's for a while.


----------



## Madonna3

bluedevilinaz said:


> I've been looking dang near everywhere honestly. There isn't much call for an aircraft painter or a composites technician much of anywhere in the US where I want to live.



I was going to suggest the same as DC with Atlanta. I'd keep checking down here too as we're starting to hire again. There are several airports in a small vicinity down here. There's Tampa, St.Peter/Clearwater, Sarasota/Bradenton, Port Charlotte/Punta Gorda, and Ft. Myers.


----------



## MICKEY88

Mandyjg20 said:


> No offense to anyone on here, but lawyers work on my nerves



do you know what you call 1  attorney at the bottom of the ocean


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Know any hot ones?



yes


----------



## Mandyjg20

MICKEY88 said:


> do you know what you call 1  attorney at the bottom of the ocean



What?  im excited to know


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> do you know what you call 1  attorney at the bottom of the ocean



A good start...


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> thought about seeing if they'll let you paint their plane for free (or reduced cost) as a "see, I can do it!"?



I'm going through job shops and they just send my resume in to the places and tell me yes or no so I never have direct contact with the company. 



ahoff said:


> What kind of jets?  I used to work on F-4's for a while.



Cool. I was working on the F-22 for about 2.5 years doing paint and sheetmetal and also would help out on the sheetmetal side on the F-15, F-16, and A-10 when they needed it. 



Madonna3 said:


> I was going to suggest the same as DC with Atlanta. I'd keep checking down here too as we're starting to hire again. There are several airports in a small vicinity down here. There's Tampa, St.Peter/Clearwater, Sarasota/Bradenton, Port Charlotte/Punta Gorda, and Ft. Myers.



I'm definitely keeping my eyes peeled. 

I have a pretty good job lead here in Vegas working at one of the hotels so we'll see how that pan's out before I consider moving out of state.


----------



## Mandyjg20

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> A good start...


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I've taken 95 from NYC to Hartford a bunch of times and that place can be a parking lot on a normal day during rush hour. How rotten for you to have to sit through a snowstorm like that.
> 
> Our traffic was that bad around here when we had Hurricane Rita. 15 hours for what was normally a 3 hour trip!! Somehow I think it would have been even more terrible in snow.
> 
> I have been known to take the long way around just to avoid a traffic jam. I'd rather drive for a longer period, but keep moving, than crawl along on the shorter route. I've been known to have a little roadbeast come out in bad traffic.



Well the snow made things INCREDIBLY bad on that stretch of road.    What was normally a 3 line highway somehow turned into a 4 lane road since you couldn't see the road beneath the snow.    At some points it would go down to a 2 lane road.... and by the exits.....which were all closed or blocked by the time I got to one because of all the trucks and cars that got stuck,   you'd often see 3 lanes of cars just parked on the side of the road because they gave up.

What made it even worse?    about 2 hrs in I had to go to the bathroom,  but between the slow traffic and the fact you couldn't actually exit the highway....it made things...interesting.




MICKEY88 said:


> yes



Do share.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Well the snow made things INCREDIBLY bad on that stretch of road.    What was normally a 3 line highway somehow turned into a 4 lane road since you couldn't see the road beneath the snow.    At some points it would go down to a 2 lane road.... and by the exits.....which were all closed or blocked by the time I got to one because of all the trucks and cars that got stuck,   you'd often see 3 lanes of cars just parked on the side of the road because they gave up.
> 
> What made it even worse?    about 2 hrs in I had to go to the bathroom,  but between the slow traffic and the fact you couldn't actually exit the highway....it made things...interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do share.



Ummm...I've come up with a couple responses to your potty issue...unfortunately none of them seem quite...appropriate...

And I don't know about you and Mickey88 always sharing stuff. First photo shoots, now women.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> And I don't know about you and Mickey88 always sharing stuff. First photo shoots, now women.



you were right with your answer to the attorney question, but you are very wrong on this issue,

you have seen DC ask, but you have not seen me share...

I'm a Pyrate, I don't share...


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Ummm...I've come up with a couple responses to your potty issue...unfortunately none of them seem quite...appropriate...
> 
> And I don't know about you and Mickey88 always sharing stuff. First photo shoots, now women.



My mother always taught me to share....  Mickey88 just happens to be the only active person in this thread who is within quick drive distance.  (30min).     Though Mandy is a close 2nd at about an hour or 2.


If you want to come up here,   i'll be happy to share stuff with you too.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> you were right with your answer to the attorney question, but you are very wrong on this issue,
> you have seen DC ask, but you have not seen me share...
> I'm a Pyrate, I don't share...


Point taken. I'm beginning to think you're an information tease. You give DC just enough info to hook him and then shut him down when he wants the good stuff. 


DCTooTall said:


> My mother always taught me to share....  Mickey88 just happens to be the only active person in this thread who is within quick drive distance.  (30min).     Though Mandy is a close 2nd at about an hour or 2.
> 
> 
> If you want to come up here,   i'll be happy to share stuff with you too.



All right, but only if you don't mind the magnetic pull between me and the chocolate at Hershey...


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Point taken. I'm beginning to think you're an information tease. You give DC just enough info to hook him and then shut him down when he wants the good stuff.



  You know,  I could almost say the same thing about you,  Ms. Booty Shaking Vid.   




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> All right, but only if you don't mind the magnetic pull between me and the chocolate at Hershey...




  I think I can manage.


----------



## DCTooTall

You know....  I get the funny feeling that Darcy and Floydian made it to the World Showcase.     They both were talking about how they'd rub it in our faces today that they are at EPCOT,      and instead I'm thinking they discovered the many tasty beverages around the World Showcase and ended up becoming preoccupied.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> You know,  I could almost say the same thing about you,  Ms. Booty Shaking Vid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I can manage.


Just have plenty of chocolate on hand when she gets here, that will overpower the pull from hershey


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> You know,  I could almost say the same thing about you,  Ms. Booty Shaking Vid.
> 
> I think I can manage.



You just had to bring that up... I only told you of it's existence, not that you would ever see it...in fact I believe I told you up front that it was in the vault. privileged access only sweetie.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> Just have plenty of chocolate on hand when she gets here, that will overpower the pull from hershey



   Who said I wouldn't mind a trip to Hershey?



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You just had to bring that up... I only told you of it's existence, not that you would ever see it...in fact I believe I told you up front that it was in the vault. privileged access only sweetie.



   I'm just saying.....


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> My mother always taught me to share....  Mickey88 just happens to be the only active person in this thread who is within quick drive distance.  (30min).     Though Mandy is a close 2nd at about an hour or 2.
> 
> 
> If you want to come up here,   i'll be happy to share stuff with you too.



hey just so you know I'm about 2 1/2-3 hrs from you!! actually you're part of my region. I cover from Harrisburg east so you would be a "business trip"


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> You know....  I get the funny feeling that Darcy and Floydian made it to the World Showcase.     They both were talking about how they'd rub it in our faces today that they are at EPCOT,      and instead I'm thinking they discovered the many tasty beverages around the World Showcase and ended up becoming preoccupied.



I think you're right....we haven't heard a peep from them for a very long time....which country do you think they stopped at?


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> hey just so you know I'm about 2 1/2-3 hrs from you!! actually you're part of my region. I cover from Harrisburg east so you would be a "business trip"



Feel free to stop by next time you are in the area.    Though,  you may want to give me some advance notice so I can clean up my apartment.    

single guy living alone == it sometimes looks like a small tornado hit.


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> I think you're right....we haven't heard a peep from them for a very long time....which country do you think they stopped at?



Tough call.     We know Darcy loves wine,   and there are so many countries which have a nice selection.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Feel free to stop by next time you are in the area.    Though,  you may want to give me some advance notice so I can clean up my apartment.
> 
> single guy living alone == it sometimes looks like a small tornado hit.



I just drove from south Jersey to Baltimore yesterday to teach a class then turned around and came back.....5 hrs of my day gone like that ....no wonder I'm so tired. so driving to York is not a big deal!


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Tough call.     We know Darcy loves wine,   and there are so many countries which have a nice selection.



hmmm....ok which country has the best view...it's so much easier to sit back and enjoy wine and good company with a good view...


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Who said I wouldn't mind a trip to Hershey?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just saying.....



She didn't say anything about taking you with


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> I just drove from south Jersey to Baltimore yesterday to teach a class then turned around and came back.....5 hrs of my day gone like that ....no wonder I'm so tired. so driving to York is not a big deal!



   Worst I had to do was drive from York to Pittsburg to attend a meeting (that started at 8am),  and then drive back.     I was pretty much a zombie driving the last stretch back on the turnpike.  It was not a fun day.




NJDiva said:


> hmmm....ok which country has the best view...it's so much easier to sit back and enjoy wine and good company with a good view...



  That's a really tough call.   France, Italy, and Germany all have very nice wine selections,   and really nice views.

If Either of them where smokers,  I'd say Italy would win due to the fact there is a DSA in the Italy courtyard,    but since they aren't,   it's hard to tell.


   Actually....    I wouldn't be too terribly surprised if they hopped on a Friendship at the International Gate and ran over to MGM to drink at the Tune Inn.


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> hey just so you know I'm about 2 1/2-3 hrs from you!! actually you're part of my region. I cover from Harrisburg east so you would be a "business trip"



I'm closer than dc is. Come visit me P-)


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> She didn't say anything about taking you with



True,   But she did express a concern about PA roads,    so i'd probably end up being the chauffeur.


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> hmmm....ok which country has the best view...it's so much easier to sit back and enjoy wine and good company with a good view...



The last update I saw they were at rose and crown


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> True,   But she did express a concern about PA roads,    so i'd probably end up being the chauffeur.



You complained about the roads also, perhaps she should trust a more experienced driver with a more dependable car ;-)


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I'm closer than dc is. Come visit me P-)



  Now who's trying to get in on the fun?   



MICKEY88 said:


> The last update I saw they were at rose and crown



  And how long ago was that?



MICKEY88 said:


> You complained about the roads also, perhaps she should trust a more experienced driver with a more dependable car ;-)



  Not so much a complaint,   as a noted observation that the road planning up here just isn't quite on the same level as most other states I've been in.

 You can't deny that most of the highways up here just aren't as conducive to 100mph+  speeds being driven safely as roads elsewhere.       (The turnpike and 81 seem to be 2 notable exceptions....  581 and 83 however,   you are just asking to either kill or be killed.)


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Now who's trying to get in on the fun?
> 
> 
> 
> And noted highways up here just aren't as conducive to 100mph+  speeds being driven safely as roads elsewhere.       (The turnpike and 81 seem to be 2 notable excepthowever,   you are just asking to either kill or be killed.)


the roads are designed for the speed limits. They are older roads
But on the other subject you can't deny that you have been talking about your truck not being trustworthy


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> I think you're right....we haven't heard a peep from them for a very long time....which country do you think they stopped at?



If it were me, on a Friday night i'd never make it out of Mexico. Margaritas!


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> I'm closer than dc is. Come visit me P-)



really???....how close?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> She didn't say anything about taking you with





DCTooTall said:


> True,   But she did express a concern about PA roads,    so i'd probably end up being the chauffeur.





MICKEY88 said:


> You complained about the roads also, perhaps she should trust a more experienced driver with a more dependable car ;-)



Well, um, SHE would like someone to take her... I just figured it would be DC since he was the one willing to share.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> the roads are designed for the speed limits. They are older roads
> But on the other subject you can't deny that you have been talking about your truck not being trustworthy



 And that was my point earlier.  PA roads have done more to slow me down than anything else simply because it's not safe to drive the speeds I'm used to driving.

As for the truck....  I can't deny it.   It's a POS.   a '93 Chevy with over 200,000 miles on it.   It's time to be retired and has been for awhile,   I've just been trying to make it last as long as possible so that I have the extra money for Disney trips and paying down debt.  (so i can afford MORE Disney trips.   )      As it is,   It's reliable enough that I don't worry about making trips to philly or Baltimore,    and even drove up to NYC last fall.  (Which it's nice to drive an old POS since everybody realizes you drive a POS and don't have a problem with letting them hit you....so they keep out of your way)



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> If it were me, on a Friday night i'd never make it out of Mexico. Margaritas!



  I probably would.   I'd be making trips between Mexico and Germany.    Jager shots are tasty too.



NJDiva said:


> really???....how close?



 He's up in Harrisburg.


----------



## MICKEY88

@dc.  Good call on tune in lounge.
I just checked Facebook Darcy posted there an hour ago that they were at hollywood  studios at tune in lounge


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Well, um, SHE would like someone to take her... I just figured it would be DC since he was the one willing to share.



Deal.   Show up and I'll take you to Hershey.


  Time the trip right,  and I'll even be able to throw in lunch.   My company has it's annual picnic at Hershey park.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> @dc.  Good call on tune in lounge.
> I just checked Facebook Darcy posted there an hour ago that they were at hollywood  studios at tune in lounge





  Why drink around the world when you have several bartenders trained who treat you well?


----------



## MICKEY88

Actually I'm an hour north of Harrisburg


----------



## MICKEY88

http://public.fotki.com/Mickey88/disboards-2/disboards/heels-kisses.html#media


----------



## MICKEY88

@ dc. I figured if Texas was coming to you, nj could come to me and we could meet up at chocolate world


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> http://public.fotki.com/Mickey88/disboards-2/disboards/heels-kisses.html#media



 I feel the same way about shoes that you guys feel about booty shaking videos.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I feel the same way about shoes that you guys feel about booty shaking videos.



That is a picture I took Before  giving the shoes and matching purple satin dress as a gift


----------



## ctnurse

I just caught up after having a horrible day.  My son had his 1st baseball game and I froze my azz off!  Wishing I was drinking at Epcot or MGM.  I know HS but it will always be MGM to me.

Oh I just poured myself a glass of wine and I LOVE chocolate!

I will say it again TGIF!


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> @ dc. I figured if Texas was coming to you, nj could come to me and we could meet up at chocolate world



That could work. 



ctnurse said:


> I just caught up after having a horrible day.  My son had his 1st baseball game and I froze my azz off!  Wishing I was drinking at Epcot or MGM.  I know HS but it will always be MGM to me.
> 
> Oh I just poured myself a glass of wine and I LOVE chocolate!
> 
> I will say it again TGIF!



  Same here... It will always be the WEDway.  It will always be EPCOT Center.  It will always be MGM.

Oh hell...  Do we just need to do a Hershey meet of the SSC?   Louisa could come up to visit.   And it's close enough for a quick weekend trip for NJDiva and those in CT.     And if we ask nice enough,    we might even be able to convince Darcy to come join us.


----------



## Madonna3

*sniffle* *sniffle* left me out...

That's alright. I don't want to come to dirty, icky, dreary PA anyway.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> That could work.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here... It will always be the WEDway.  It will always be EPCOT Center.  It will always be MGM.
> 
> Oh hell...  Do we just need to do a Hershey meet of the SSC?   Louisa could come up to visit.   And it's close enough for a quick weekend trip for NJDiva and those in CT.     And if we ask nice enough,    we might even be able to convince Darcy to come join us.



It does sound like a fun time... A group of DISers together creates pixie dust, right?


----------



## DCTooTall

Madonna3 said:


> *sniffle* *sniffle* left me out...
> 
> That's alright. I don't want to come to dirty, icky, dreary PA anyway.



  I'm sorry.     You are welcome to come too.    

if it makes you feel better,   I also left out a bunch of other people since they are far enough away I didn't think they would be able to make it.     I only mentioned Darcy since I know she's doing a road trip this summer anyways and it might be easier to talk her into a slight detour.




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> It does sound like a fun time... A group of DISers together creates pixie dust, right?



  Even if it doesn't,  I'm sure we can do something to increase the magic of the place.  


So do we possibly want to throw this meet together?    If so,    It may not be a bad idea to start working on figuring out details?


----------



## DIS_MERI

Seriously, guys!!! How am I supposed to keep up?  I'm quoting out of order, you all will have to live with it....



DCTooTall said:


> Feel free to stop by next time you are in the area.    Though,  you may want to give me some advance notice so I can clean up my apartment.
> 
> single guy living alone == it sometimes looks like a small tornado hit.



I'm a single Mom of 3, it frequently looks like a small tornado hit.  We call her "Hurricane Isabella"......



Nefferz said:


> I was going to mention the same thing- 1400+ posts since the beginning of March- Wow.. you folks certainly ARE social!
> 
> This is my first post here in the SSC, but I've kind of been lurking a bit- You all seem mostly harmless and I thought I'd pull up a chair, make myself comfy and watch the festivities.  Got room for another?  I promise not to drain the coffee pot.



It's working, they think we're harmless!!!  Oh, and welcome 



nurse.darcy said:


> My car is a pos, but it gets good gas mileage and because it is 5 speed manual, I can get out of the way of most all traffic problems.



My "beater" gets decent mileage and is a 5 speed manual, but I only keep it because it doesn't die.  I don't want to have to replace it, because that means less money for disney.....but I *so* can't wait to get a new car.  I have it (1996 Subaru AWD wagon) because I had a beast of a driveway and needed the AWD.  Now I've moved, and I keep it because it is paid for (and cost less than a trip to disney when I bought it almost 2 years ago)....



bluedevilinaz said:


> So I'm totally listening to music from Disneyland and cooking. haha. Yes ladies, I'm 22, single, know how to cook, straight and love Disney! What more could you ask for?





Madonna3 said:


> For you to live in Florida



This would be similar for me, except sub Indiana for Florida.  And, although I know age is 'just a number' if I'm *looking* for a guy I want one at least within a decade of my age, lol, or at least old enough to have fathered my son   If I meet someone, and we click and the difference is greater then that's a different story.  We've already covered the "he needs to go to my church" thing 



Madonna3 said:


> *sniffle* *sniffle* left me out...
> 
> That's alright. I don't want to come to dirty, icky, dreary PA anyway.



Again, I'm with you on this one 


Now let me see how many more pages I need to catch up on.....


----------



## DIS_MERI

I'm going to be gone all day tomorrow, too, you guys need to not be so active so I can catch a nap after church before I have to go pick my kids up Sunday....I swear you posted 8 pages just while I was at work, and I only work 4 hours a week!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I'm sorry.     You are welcome to come too.
> 
> if it makes you feel better,   I also left out a bunch of other people since they are far enough away I didn't think they would be able to make it.     I only mentioned Darcy since I know she's doing a road trip this summer anyways and it might be easier to talk her into a slight detour.
> 
> Even if it doesn't,  I'm sure we can do something to increase the magic of the place.
> So do we possibly want to throw this meet together?    If so,    It may not be a bad idea to start working on figuring out details?



Let's ask Darcy when she'll be up that way. The first thing we would need to figure out is a date.


----------



## ctnurse

DCTooTall said:


> That could work.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here... It will always be the WEDway.  It will always be EPCOT Center.  It will always be MGM.
> 
> Oh hell...  Do we just need to do a Hershey meet of the SSC?   Louisa could come up to visit.   And it's close enough for a quick weekend trip for NJDiva and those in CT.     And if we ask nice enough,    we might even be able to convince Darcy to come join us.



Just tell me where and when and I will try my best.


----------



## Madonna3

DCTooTall said:


> I'm sorry.     You are welcome to come too.
> 
> if it makes you feel better,   I also left out a bunch of other people since they are far enough away I didn't think they would be able to make it.     I only mentioned Darcy since I know she's doing a road trip this summer anyways and it might be easier to talk her into a slight detour.



Well you don't know my plans because you never asked. 

I was planning on heading to NJ this summer for a HS grad party.


----------



## DCTooTall

DIS_MERI said:


> Seriously, guys!!! How am I supposed to keep up?  I'm quoting out of order, you all will have to live with it....



I think we can survive.  




DIS_MERI said:


> I'm a single Mom of 3, it frequently looks like a small tornado hit.  We call her "Hurricane Isabella"......



  My last roommate was horrible.   I don't think I've ever lived with someone who created such a mess.     

But you also have more of an excuse.  I fully understand kids being an amazing producer of clutter.   And I understand single mom's not always having the time nor energy to keep the place clean every day.



DIS_MERI said:


> It's working, they think we're harmless!!!  Oh, and welcome



 Actually,   If you notice,   They said "MOSTLY" harmless.   Of course,  that works.  I think it's the same thing the Hitchhiker's Guide says about the earth.




DIS_MERI said:


> My "beater" gets decent mileage and is a 5 speed manual, but I only keep it because it doesn't die.  I don't want to have to replace it, because that means less money for disney.....but I *so* can't wait to get a new car.  I have it (1996 Subaru AWD wagon) because I had a beast of a driveway and needed the AWD.  Now I've moved, and I keep it because it is paid for (and cost less than a trip to disney when I bought it almost 2 years ago)....



  You know you are a Disney Nut when your choice is a nice new car,   or a trip to Disney.  




DIS_MERI said:


> Again, I'm with you on this one



  You are also welcome to come!     



DIS_MERI said:


> Now let me see how many more pages I need to catch up on.....



  I think a few.   



DIS_MERI said:


> I'm going to be gone all day tomorrow, too, you guys need to not be so active so I can catch a nap after church before I have to go pick my kids up Sunday....I swear you posted 8 pages just while I was at work, and I only work 4 hours a week!



Well I'll be in Baltimore most of the day tomorrow for the DISmeet,  so I probably won't be active here tomorrow.   I can't vouch for the others though.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Let's ask Darcy when she'll be up that way. The first thing we would need to figure out is a date.





ctnurse said:


> Just tell me where and when and I will try my best.





Madonna3 said:


> Well you don't know my plans because you never asked.
> 
> I was planning on heading to NJ this summer for a HS grad party.




Soooo...  Looks like this thing may actually happen.     I guess the first thing is just finding out when would be best for everybody.    

http://www.hersheypark.com/


It's a pretty typical seasonal type park,   so the summer months are the primary time to go.   They also have their boardwalk water park area.


Anybody have preferences on when?    Thinking start by narrowing down the month and go from there.


----------



## DIS_MERI

DCTooTall said:


> I think we can survive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last roommate was horrible.   I don't think I've ever lived with someone who created such a mess.



This used to be me.  I was apparently trying out for the show Hoarders, too.  I have a wonderful friend who came in and talked some sense into me and now I (at least try to) keep my house clean.



DCTooTall said:


> But you also have more of an excuse.  I fully understand kids being an amazing producer of clutter.   And I understand single mom's not always having the time nor energy to keep the place clean every day.



I could only use this excuse if I didn't get to stay home with them most of the time.  Fridays are the only day I have an excuse, and they are gone the whole time I'm at work anyway, so there goes that excuse 



DCTooTall said:


> Actually,   If you notice,   They said "MOSTLY" harmless.   Of course,  that works.  I think it's the same thing the Hitchhiker's Guide says about the earth.



I'm a woman, I'm very good at ignoring words I don't want to see and seeing words I want to see 



DCTooTall said:


> You know you are a Disney Nut when your choice is a nice new car,   or a trip to Disney.



I plead the 5th.....




DCTooTall said:


> You are also welcome to come!



I don't think my beater would make it to PA   You all are welcome to come to Holiday World, in Santa Claus, Indiana for the 4th of July, though.  No Hershey chocolate, but Santa's Candy Castle next door has the Avalance, a ginormous Hot Chocolate.....



DCTooTall said:


> Well I'll be in Baltimore most of the day tomorrow for the DISmeet,  so I probably won't be active here tomorrow.   I can't vouch for the others though.



Oh, good.  That'll help for tomorrow.  I'll probably just have to give up while I'm in England....although that will be worth it   My Mom and Dad both quit smoking because of the trip, been over a week for both of them!  Dad's not going, but Mom wouldn't stay quit if he didn't quit too.


----------



## MICKEY88

Madonna3 said:


> *sniffle* *sniffle* left me out...
> 
> That's alright. I don't want to come to dirty, icky, dreary PA anyway.



excuse me..??!!  dirty, icky, dreary...

hmm home of the liberty bell, location of the signing of the declaration of independence....  home of the Most Beautiful Capitol Building in the USA... bite your tongue..


----------



## bluedevilinaz

WOOHOO!!! Bike is fixed! haha. Only took an hour and a half to bleed the clutch *rolls eyes*


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> http://public.fotki.com/Mickey88/disboards-2/disboards/heels-kisses.html#media



OMG  I am in heaven!!!



MICKEY88 said:


> @ dc. I figured if Texas was coming to you, nj could come to me and we could meet up at chocolate world





DCTooTall said:


> That could work.
> 
> I agree! that could so work!I'm all about road trips.
> 
> Oh hell...  Do we just need to do a Hershey meet of the SSC?   Louisa could come up to visit.   And it's close enough for a quick weekend trip for NJDiva and those in CT.     And if we ask nice enough,    we might even be able to convince Darcy to come join us.



does begging work??


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> It does sound like a fun time... A group of DISers together creates pixie dust, right?



I think DC should be "Julie, our Cruise Director" for this outing...


----------



## NJDiva

bluedevilinaz said:


> WOOHOO!!! Bike is fixed! haha. Only took an hour and a half to bleed the clutch *rolls eyes*



WOO HOO!!


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> OMG  I am in heaven!!!




one of the best places to shop for women's shoes, those were 19 dollars with free shipping


www.shiekhshoes.com


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Soooo...  Looks like this thing may actually happen.     I guess the first thing is just finding out when would be best for everybody.
> 
> http://www.hersheypark.com/
> 
> 
> It's a pretty typical seasonal type park,   so the summer months are the primary time to go.   They also have their boardwalk water park area.
> 
> 
> Anybody have preferences on when?    Thinking start by narrowing down the month and go from there.



Ok June is out for me, first weekend in July 7-10 does not work
July 16-30 I might be in Orlando  August 13 I'm shooting a wedding..

make it the end of August and we could go to the ren faire instead of hersheypark


----------



## Mandyjg20

DCTooTall said:


> My mother always taught me to share....  Mickey88 just happens to be the only active person in this thread who is within quick drive distance.  (30min).     Though Mandy is a close 2nd at about an hour or 2.
> 
> 
> If you want to come up here,   i'll be happy to share stuff with you too.



Yeah but I feel bad, because I do not know any hot older women with money for you


----------



## Mandyjg20

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> If it were me, on a Friday night i'd never make it out of Mexico. Margaritas!



I 2nd that


----------



## Mandyjg20

MICKEY88 said:


> Ok June is out for me, first weekend in July 7-10 does not work
> July 16-30 I might be in Orlando  August 13 I'm shooting a wedding..
> 
> make it the end of August and we could go to the *ren faire* instead of hersheypark



I like that idea


----------



## DCTooTall

DIS_MERI said:


> I could only use this excuse if I didn't get to stay home with them most of the time.  Fridays are the only day I have an excuse, and they are gone the whole time I'm at work anyway, so there goes that excuse



  Nope.  You still get to use it.   Because while you do get to stay home all day,   so do the kids.   It's kinda difficult to clean the aftermath of a tornado while simultaneously trying to contain it.




DIS_MERI said:


> I'm a woman, I'm very good at ignoring words I don't want to see and seeing words I want to see



   Excuse me?  I'm a guy.    I'm pretty sure I have that skill mastered.



DIS_MERI said:


> I don't think my beater would make it to PA   You all are welcome to come to Holiday World, in Santa Claus, Indiana for the 4th of July, though.  No Hershey chocolate, but Santa's Candy Castle next door has the Avalance, a ginormous Hot Chocolate.....



   Well I get an extra week of vacation next year,    so maybe I can manage.  This year my vacation time is pretty much spoken for with Disney trips.

  And while I know my truck wouldn't make it to Indiana,    If I've gotten that M3 later this year,   that could make for a fun road trip.  




DIS_MERI said:


> Oh, good.  That'll help for tomorrow.  I'll probably just have to give up while I'm in England....although that will be worth it   My Mom and Dad both quit smoking because of the trip, been over a week for both of them!  Dad's not going, but Mom wouldn't stay quit if he didn't quit too.



  I think we could forgive you.

    And this will likely be my only post today.  I'm just killing some time before having to start heading down to make the meet.



NJDiva said:


> I think DC should be "Julie, our Cruise Director" for this outing...



      Hmmm...     Wonder if I should get a utilikilt so that I can even have the short skirt.

  "Welcome ladys and gentleman to Hershey park.  Up ahead you will find the carousel,  and beyond that to your left you will see the Monorail. "




MICKEY88 said:


> Ok June is out for me, first weekend in July 7-10 does not work
> July 16-30 I might be in Orlando  August 13 I'm shooting a wedding..
> 
> make it the end of August and we could go to the ren faire instead of hersheypark



  No reason both couldn't happen at some point....    Or even the same weekend.    1 day Hershey,  1 day Ren Faire.   They aren't located too far apart.



Mandyjg20 said:


> Yeah but I feel bad, because I do not know any hot older women with money for you



  It's ok.  I'll manage.   



Mandyjg20 said:


> I like that idea



And if we can't get more of the group up here for it,   I don't see why we can't do a mini PA meet to the renfaire one day.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> Ok June is out for me, first weekend in July 7-10 does not work
> July 16-30 I might be in Orlando  August 13 I'm shooting a wedding..
> 
> make it the end of August and we could go to the ren faire instead of hersheypark



I enjoy the ren faire. There is one down here I go to every year. But I'll be back in school by the end of august so probably can't make the trip. I'm  already taking days off for my fall Disney trips.


----------



## Mandyjg20

Why O Why do companies make their employees work on weekends


----------



## Madonna3

MICKEY88 said:


> excuse me..??!!  dirty, icky, dreary...
> 
> hmm home of the liberty bell, location of the signing of the declaration of independence....  home of the Most Beautiful Capitol Building in the USA... bite your tongue..



Historical happenings or beautiful architecture do not make the weather nicer, the city less dirty, or the long winters less dreary


----------



## MICKEY88

Madonna3 said:


> Historical happenings or beautiful architecture do not make the weather nicer, the city less dirty, or the long winters less dreary



FYI PA is a State/Commonwealth, not a city


----------



## MICKEY88

Madonna3 said:


> Well you don't know my plans because you never asked.
> 
> I was planning on heading to NJ this summer for a HS grad party.



MAke sure you drive AROUND PA since you have such a poor opinion of it


----------



## MICKEY88

Mandyjg20 said:


> I like that idea



we should definitely set up a ren faire meet


----------



## Madonna3

MICKEY88 said:


> FYI PA is a State/Commonwealth, not a city





MICKEY88 said:


> MAke sure you drive AROUND PA since you have such a poor opinion of it



Yes, but i was referring to Philly when I mentioned city 

I have no reason to even drive through PA.

Don't hate on me cause I don't like PA. I don't like anything above the Mason-Dixon line.


----------



## MICKEY88

Madonna3 said:


> Yes, but i was referring to Philly when I mentioned city
> 
> I have no reason to even drive through PA.
> 
> Don't hate on me cause I don't like PA. I don't like anything above the Mason-Dixon line.



your original post said PA,
 my reply mentioned PA
then your reply to me  said architecture, which the only building I mentioned isn't in Philly,

so when did you switch to Philly..

I don't hate anybody, but you certainly can't launch an unprovoked attack on the Pyrates home state and not expect him to defend it,

I'm sorry you don't like anything above the mason dixon, 
 that's a concept I can't grasp. sure there are parts of the US I wouldn't choose to live in, but I don't trash talk them ,because they are a part of the greatest country in the world


----------



## Madonna3

Isn't Philly a part of PA? Isn't Philly PA's major city? I haven't lived there in quite a number of years.

This isn't some kind of personal attack.

There are great things about every state, but that doesn't mean I have to like them as a whole or want to live within them. I am a Yankee with southern pride, I like the southern states, which is defined as those blow the mason-dixon line. It doesn't mean I hate our country.

This whole thing was started in jest and I'm sorry if you've interpreted it incorrectly.


----------



## MICKEY88

Madonna3 said:


> Isn't Philly a part of PA? Isn't Philly PA's major city? I haven't lived there in quite a number of years.
> 
> This isn't some kind of personal attack.
> 
> There are great things about every state, but that doesn't mean I have to like them as a whole or want to live within them. I am a Yankee with southern pride, I like the southern states, which is defined as those blow the mason-dixon line. It doesn't mean I hate our country.
> 
> This whole thing was started in jest and I'm sorry if you've interpreted it incorrectly.



sighhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Madonna3

Sent you a PM.


----------



## nurse.darcy

This is the 4th time I have logged in here in an attempt to catch up and get familiar with the current subject (i.e.; DISmeet in PA). . .lol.

I am working on it.  Been at work all day and just got home. . .love time and a half. . .


----------



## Graeme

nurse.darcy said:


> This is the 4th time I have logged in here in an attempt to catch up and get familiar with the current subject (i.e.; DISmeet in PA). . .lol.
> 
> I am working on it.  Been at work all day and just got home. . .love time and a half. . .



Nothing to do with a hangover then?


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> 1. why does that surprise you, shouldn't straight guys love Princesses as opposed to Princes ?
> 
> 2. if anyone drinks the last of the Rum and doesn't replace it, I will personally see that they be walkin' the plank.



Well, yes, now that you mention it, straight guys should love princesses. . .its just that if I told non-disney straight friends that my disney straight male friends were into the princesses, they would say. . ."um, sweetie, they are SOOOOO NOT straight. . .lol."

As for the rum, yeah, I know. . .




MICKEY88 said:


> it better not be...
> 
> actually y'all can drink all the rum ye want, but no one better mess with my Calico Jack



Okay, cool. . .but I don't drink either. . .lol.



Floydian said:


> LOL!!!!
> 
> I kind of fear for myself. In addition we'll have Robin's Aussie-American friend and his fully Aussie sister.
> 
> P.S.  I've been at Epcot for 2 hours already, all by myself.  Have been on Soarin' twice, plus Test Track and Mission Space.



We then proceeded to go on Test Track, Soarin and Mission space again. . .



Madonna3 said:


> What are the crowds like?



Um, crowded I guess. . .we don't really notice much. . .lol..



NJDiva said:


> ok part of me hates you right now and the other part is thinking you're the luckiest man on earth



Exactly. . .lol.



DCTooTall said:


> You guys got busy early today.
> 
> Doesn't surprise me.    We just rock like that!
> to the group!   Feel free to jump right in and make yourself at home.
> 
> That's when Multiquote is your friend.
> 
> I live maybe 15miles from work,    but honestly,  i wouldn't bike it.   Besides the fact that I'm usually going home after dark when on my "daytime" schedule,    The route I'd have to take if I rode a bike goes thru a not-so-great part of town.
> 
> You are an evil, evil, evil, person.



Yes, I am. . .lol.



bluedevilinaz said:


> And that's a bad thing? I would hope the straight ones would love the princesses versus the princes. haha
> 
> Mines a 1998 and its a 5 speed. I can spin the tires no problem and it's only a 2.3L 4 cylinder non turbo. haha.
> 
> That is true. I almost forgot about that.
> 
> Mmmmm.. Margarita.... I'm totally jealous you're at Epcot! I haven't been to DW since October of 1996.



Awe, you definitely need a WDW vacation



Mandyjg20 said:


> At lunch today my table and I were discussing speeding tickets and what we got caught at, so im opening it up to the disers, especially with all the car talk going down.
> Mine was 95 in a 55 mph



Ticket = 80 in a 45. . .actual = 95 in a 45. . .lol.  



bluedevilinaz said:


> I've honestly never gotten a speeding ticket *knocks on wood*. I have gone 145 in a 45 before though but that was totally on accident on a GSXR1000(first time on a crotch rocket too!). I had barely hit 3rd gear when I looked down and went Oh crap! and slowed waaaay down. hahaha.



Lucky you



MICKEY88 said:


> they are considering raising it to 85



No reason not to in Texas



Mandyjg20 said:


> just keep alert and rent a car, no damage done to yours then



Exactly.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Why not?? The cactus outnumber the people out there.



Exactly.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> What's the drive like from PA to Orlando? I've done it from TX and I have to tell you it's one long boring bunch of trees. What's rotten is that once you reach the FL border, you still have another 8 hours. You're all, "Yay Florida" and then, "Oh c***!"
> 
> (Sorry this is kind of a tangent.  That's the way my brain works. )



I have made the drive 3 times - not exactly all the way to PA but I have been to Gaithersburg MD 3 times on that drive.  Its a bit boring yes. . .95 is really not an interesting route, though I will say driving through GA you do get some more interesting scenery once in a while. . .lol. . .as long as you drive through there during the day.



bluedevilinaz said:


> Sounds like most of the roads in Arizona. haha



Exactly.



MICKEY88 said:


> you should get yourself a rich older woman and let her pay your way



Most old women are looking for rich younger men. . .ROFLMAO.



Mandyjg20 said:


> I love some me a road trip..From pa to fl can be very boring, but my family makes stops every so often and we do something to stretch the legs and get rid of some of the pent upness



I do have a fondness for road trips. . .



MICKEY88 said:


> you were right with your answer to the attorney question, but you are very wrong on this issue,
> 
> you have seen DC ask, but you have not seen me share...
> 
> I'm a Pyrate, I don't share...



Yes Captain



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Point taken. I'm beginning to think you're an information tease. You give DC just enough info to hook him and then shut him down when he wants the good stuff.
> 
> 
> All right, but only if you don't mind the magnetic pull between me and the chocolate at Hershey...



Just remember, there is always that behind the scenes crap. . .



DCTooTall said:


> You know....  I get the funny feeling that Darcy and Floydian made it to the World Showcase.     They both were talking about how they'd rub it in our faces today that they are at EPCOT,      and instead I'm thinking they discovered the many tasty beverages around the World Showcase and ended up becoming preoccupied.



We didn't get to world showcase till the later afternoon.  Stopped in Rose and Crown, then when our other friends headed for naptime, we (Brad and I) went to Tune Inn. . 



MICKEY88 said:


> Just have plenty of chocolate on hand when she gets here, that will overpower the pull from hershey



Doubt it. . .



NJDiva said:


> I think you're right....we haven't heard a peep from them for a very long time....which country do you think they stopped at?



England of course. . .they have indoor seating. . .lol.



DCTooTall said:


> Tough call.     We know Darcy loves wine,   and there are so many countries which have a nice selection.



I am not supposed to drink wine right now. . .it interferes with Iron absorption.



NJDiva said:


> hmmm....ok which country has the best view...it's so much easier to sit back and enjoy wine and good company with a good view...



Yesterday was all about air conditioning. . .lol.



DCTooTall said:


> Worst I had to do was drive from York to Pittsburg to attend a meeting (that started at 8am),  and then drive back.     I was pretty much a zombie driving the last stretch back on the turnpike.  It was not a fun day.
> 
> That's a really tough call.   France, Italy, and Germany all have very nice wine selections,   and really nice views.
> 
> If Either of them where smokers,  I'd say Italy would win due to the fact there is a DSA in the Italy courtyard,    but since they aren't,   it's hard to tell.
> 
> Actually....    I wouldn't be too terribly surprised if they hopped on a Friendship at the International Gate and ran over to MGM to drink at the Tune Inn.



After England, that is exactly what we did. . .lol.



MICKEY88 said:


> I'm closer than dc is. Come visit me P-)



Sweet. . .



MICKEY88 said:


> The last update I saw they were at rose and crown



And why not. . .indoor seating and a full bar. . .Perfect.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> If it were me, on a Friday night i'd never make it out of Mexico. Margaritas!



They were all done with Mexico when I got there.



DCTooTall said:


> I probably would.   I'd be making trips between Mexico and Germany.    Jager shots are tasty too.
> 
> He's up in Harrisburg.



Whatever. . .lol.



MICKEY88 said:


> @dc.  Good call on tune in lounge.
> I just checked Facebook Darcy posted there an hour ago that they were at hollywood  studios at tune in lounge



It was so much fun.  David and Enzo were perfect. . .gotta love well trained bartenders.



DCTooTall said:


> Why drink around the world when you have several bartenders trained who treat you well?



EXACTLY



DCTooTall said:


> That could work.
> 
> Same here... It will always be the WEDway.  It will always be EPCOT Center.  It will always be MGM.
> 
> Oh hell...  Do we just need to do a Hershey meet of the SSC?   Louisa could come up to visit.   And it's close enough for a quick weekend trip for NJDiva and those in CT.     And if we ask nice enough,    we might even be able to convince Darcy to come join us.



And what kind of enticement would you be offering?  I mean, unless the trip happens in June (which doesn't work for Mickey88), Its going to be a separate trip for me, therefore more vacation time. . .lol.



DCTooTall said:


> I'm sorry.     You are welcome to come too.
> 
> if it makes you feel better,   I also left out a bunch of other people since they are far enough away I didn't think they would be able to make it.     I only mentioned Darcy since I know she's doing a road trip this summer anyways and it might be easier to talk her into a slight detour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if it doesn't,  I'm sure we can do something to increase the magic of the place.
> 
> 
> So do we possibly want to throw this meet together?    If so,    It may not be a bad idea to start working on figuring out details?



I am all for it.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Let's ask Darcy when she'll be up that way. The first thing we would need to figure out is a date.



It will have to be a separate trip so I need at least 6 weeks notice.



ctnurse said:


> Just tell me where and when and I will try my best.



Exactly.



bluedevilinaz said:


> WOOHOO!!! Bike is fixed! haha. Only took an hour and a half to bleed the clutch *rolls eyes*



Yay



NJDiva said:


> OMG  I am in heaven!!!
> 
> does begging work??
> 
> I think DC should be "Julie, our Cruise Director" for this outing...



Begging only gets you sooooo far.  I prefer bribes and gentle persuasion. . .with some kind of enticing offer at the end of the rainbow. . .ROFLMAO.



MICKEY88 said:


> Ok June is out for me, first weekend in July 7-10 does not work
> July 16-30 I might be in Orlando  August 13 I'm shooting a wedding..
> 
> make it the end of August and we could go to the ren faire instead of hersheypark



Really?  That busy already?  Glad you are planning to be here in July but dang.  Okay, I do like the renfaire idea.



Mandyjg20 said:


> I like that idea





Mandyjg20 said:


> Why O Why do companies make their employees work on weekends



Thank you. . .



MICKEY88 said:


> we should definitely set up a ren faire meet



Agreed



Graeme said:


> Nothing to do with a hangover then?



Did not have a hangover today my sweet. . .didn't drink enough to produce one. . .lol.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

The Queen of multi-quote strikes again! hahaha

I have one planned for next October with my parents. We'll see if I can afford to go. All I have to pay for is my own airfare and park tickets. I'll probably just upgrade to the Premier AP when we go since it winds up being about the same price or cheaper.


----------



## nurse.darcy

bluedevilinaz said:


> The Queen of multi-quote strikes again! hahaha
> 
> I have one planned for next October with my parents. We'll see if I can afford to go. All I have to pay for is my own airfare and park tickets. I'll probably just upgrade to the Premier AP when we go since it winds up being about the same price or cheaper.



Makes perfect sense. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

Mandyjg20 said:


> Why O Why do companies make their employees work on weekends



Cause us stupid consumers sometimes want to go places on the weekend and have them open?




Oh,   Based off the table conversation at the DISmeet today in Baltimore,   it looks like the next planned meet will likely be in June.....at Hershey Park.

Wonder if we could shanghai a pirate in June....


----------



## Floydian

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I enjoy the ren faire. There is one down here I go to every year. But I'll be back in school by the end of august so probably can't make the trip. I'm  already taking days off for my fall Disney trips.



I have some friends in Texas that used to go to Houston every year for the Ren Faire. They'd camp there for the whole weekend. I even flew there one year to go with them and it was great. That site is the best of the 3 I'd ever been to.


----------



## Floydian

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, yes, now that you mention it, straight guys should love princesses. . .its just that if I told non-disney straight friends that my disney straight male friends were into the princesses, they would say. . ."um, sweetie, they are SOOOOO NOT straight. . .lol."



Just because we think some princesses are hot doesn't mean we want to BE one. 

P.S. I could multi-quote, but my attention span is...hey look! Miami just beat Philly!


----------



## nurse.darcy

On a side note, I think I have a mosquito in my apt somewhere. ..I have at least 3 bites on the right side of my back. . .shoulderblade, etc. . .not fun.


----------



## Offsides

nurse.darcy said:


> On a side note, I think I have a mosquito in my apt somewhere. ..I have at least 3 bites on the right side of my back. . .shoulderblade, etc. . .not fun.



I hate mosquitoes. I got a bunch of bites when I was in Florida last week.

I was up in Northern Michigan overnight and looks like I missed a lot. Not that I am surprised by that or anything!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Offsides said:


> I hate mosquitoes. I got a bunch of bites when I was in Florida last week.
> 
> I was up in Northern Michigan overnight and looks like I missed a lot. Not that I am surprised by that or anything!



Awe, I went to Epcot yesterday and seemed to miss SOOOOOOO much. . .like 9 pages. . .lol

Florida is horrid for mosquitoes. . .


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Offsides said:


> I hate mosquitoes. I got a bunch of bites when I was in Florida last week.
> 
> I was up in Northern Michigan overnight and looks like I missed a lot. Not that I am surprised by that or anything!



Usually we get mosquitoes really bad here every spring/summer, but it's been absolutely dry so no nasty biters. I can't believe it's only April and we're already talking about the horrible drought.


----------



## Offsides

nurse.darcy said:


> Awe, I went to Epcot yesterday and seemed to miss SOOOOOOO much. . .like 9 pages. . .lol
> 
> Florida is horrid for mosquitoes. . .



Yeah! There were so many new pages. Ha ha. You guys are awesome.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Usually we get mosquitoes really bad here every spring/summer, but it's been absolutely dry so no nasty biters. I can't believe it's only April and we're already talking about the horrible drought.



I love spring and I love summer even more, but man oh man, I hate mosquitoes. Especially when you want to be out at night and just keep getting bit. Unless you coat yourself in Off, and then stink the rest of the night.


----------



## nurse.darcy

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Usually we get mosquitoes really bad here every spring/summer, but it's been absolutely dry so no nasty biters. I can't believe it's only April and we're already talking about the horrible drought.



Spending the bulk of my life on the So Cal Coastline I don't appreciate the mosquitoes. . .ugh. . .


----------



## Offsides

nurse.darcy said:


> Spending the bulk of my life on the So Cal Coastline I don't appreciate the mosquitoes. . .ugh. . .



So Cal is my dream place to live. Redondo Beach. I LOVE it there.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Offsides said:


> So Cal is my dream place to live. Redondo Beach. I LOVE it there.



 Spent 20 years in Redondo.  I love it there. Its costly though.


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> On a side note, I think I have a mosquito in my apt somewhere. ..I have at least 3 bites on the right side of my back. . .shoulderblade, etc. . .not fun.



It's too cold here for mosquitos. I sat through my sons baseball game today wearing shirt, sweater, winter coat, gloves and a blanket and I was still frozen! I'll trade my cold for your mosquito!

And before any of you silly boys say a word I was wearing pants too


----------



## Madonna3

Wow, it's the middle of April. I can't believe it's still that cold up north.


----------



## ahoff

Happy Saturday.  Spentthe day working on my kitchen floor, finally all grouted.  Now for cabinets.  Good day for working indoors, cold and started to rain. Hope it clears for tomorrow,got some outside activities planned.

How was the dismeet, DC? Youprobably ran into several folks I know from past trips.

Sounds like your day at Epcot was a lot of fun, Darcy.  See you ina few weeks!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Offsides said:


> I love spring and I love summer even more, but man oh man, I hate mosquitoes. Especially when you want to be out at night and just keep getting bit. Unless you coat yourself in Off, and then stink the rest of the night.



That chemical feeling on your skin is so ick.  And then I don't want to sleep with it on so I end up taking a shower to wash it off.



nurse.darcy said:


> Spending the bulk of my life on the So Cal Coastline I don't appreciate the mosquitoes. . .ugh. . .



I grew up outside chicago and I had no idea what big, nasty monsters they could be til I moved down here. Plus, I'm always like "gee, I wonder if that mosquito just gave me the west Nile virus?"  or whatever virus everyone is all freaked out about at the time...


----------



## Offsides

nurse.darcy said:


> Spent 20 years in Redondo.  I love it there. Its costly though.



Yeah. That is what everyone says. I used to live in NYC, though, so I am used to expensive. I've only been to Redondo once on vacation, but I fell in love.



Madonna3 said:


> Wow, it's the middle of April. I can't believe it's still that cold up north.



I can personally vouch for how cold it is here.. as I had to spend all last night outside waiting in line for tickets. It was 38 degrees, raining.. with 30 mph wind gusts. I am shocked I made it through the night, and SO SO thankful my friend and I bought a tarp at the last minute.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> It's too cold here for mosquitos. I sat through my sons baseball game today wearing shirt, sweater, winter coat, gloves and a blanket and I was still frozen! I'll trade my cold for your mosquito!
> 
> And before any of you silly boys say a word I was wearing pants too



This was my issue in Maryland. . .still cold in the middle of April but at the end of April, the really large mosquitoes came out. . .they look like the ones here but have a much shorter season thanks to the cold. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> It's too cold here for mosquitos. I sat through my sons baseball game today wearing shirt, sweater, winter coat, gloves and a blanket and I was still frozen! I'll trade my cold for your mosquito!
> 
> And before any of you silly boys say a word I was wearing pants too





ahoff said:


> Happy Saturday.  Spentthe day working on my kitchen floor, finally all grouted.  Now for cabinets.  Good day for working indoors, cold and started to rain. Hope it clears for tomorrow,got some outside activities planned.
> 
> How was the dismeet, DC? Youprobably ran into several folks I know from past trips.
> 
> Sounds like your day at Epcot was a lot of fun, Darcy.  See you ina few weeks!



Cold is good when you hate mosquito bites. . .

See you soon Augie. . .Friday was awesome.  Worked today though.  Hate working on weekends. . .lol.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> It's too cold here for mosquitos. I sat through my sons baseball game today wearing shirt, sweater, winter coat, gloves and a blanket and I was still frozen! I'll trade my cold for your mosquito!
> 
> And before any of you silly boys say a word I was wearing pants too



 I place 10 to 1 odds they aren't letting that one pass without comment.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Offsides said:


> Yeah. That is what everyone says. I used to live in NYC, though, so I am used to expensive. I've only been to Redondo once on vacation, but I fell in love.
> 
> 
> 
> I can personally vouch for how cold it is here.. as I had to spend all last night outside waiting in line for tickets. It was 38 degrees, raining.. with 30 mph wind gusts. I am shocked I made it through the night, and SO SO thankful my friend and I bought a tarp at the last minute.



What were you waiting in line to get tickets for?


----------



## ctnurse

Ok I have to ask a question??? Why do totally random guys that I DON'T know send me messages on facebook to tell me that they like the way I look? It's FB not Match.com.  Ok I'm done


----------



## Offsides

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> What were you waiting in line to get tickets for?



Red Wings training camp. They hold their preseason tryout/camp up at an arena in Northern Michigan every September, and they only sell tickets in person. It's really awesome because it is a smaller event, and you get to see all the guys up close, and usually get to meet and mingle with them all. Plus, Northern Michigan is beautiful in late summer/early fall.

We got there around midnight, and there were already about 100 people in front of us in line. It was kind of crazy.

Then again, maybe I am the crazy one for waiting in the line


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I place 10 to 1 odds they aren't letting that one pass without comment.



Exactly, I know that the very smart women here would figure out that I had pants on, but when I re-read what I wrote I wanted to be clear.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> Ok I have to ask a question??? Why do totally random guys that I DON'T know send me messages on facebook to tell me that they like the way I look? It's FB not Match.com.  Ok I'm done



Because many guys think that you *care* if they think you're hot (or some other less family friendly word ) when actually it's just creepy. I'm sure you're like me and just press DELETE and move on.


----------



## ctnurse

The rain here started about an hour ago and the wind has picked up. I'm hanging out playing Clue.  Just lost the first game.


----------



## DIS_MERI

ctnurse said:


> Ok I have to ask a question??? Why do totally random guys that I DON'T know send me messages on facebook to tell me that they like the way I look? It's FB not Match.com.  Ok I'm done





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Because many guys think that you *care* if they think you're hot (or some other less family friendly word ) when actually it's just creepy. I'm sure you're like me and just press DELETE and move on.



Not that I'm complaining, lol, but I have to admit I've never gotten a random guy message on facebook.  I do use the same picture on fb that I use here, I wonder if they start counting kids and run? 

PS Thank you all for only 4 pages to catch up on


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

Hey oh all XD
Been missing on the forum of late do to many things, but thought I'd drop in and chat.

Currently watching POTC Dead Man's Chest on abc.
What is everyone else up too?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> The rain here started about an hour ago and the wind has picked up. I'm hanging out playing Clue.  Just lost the first game.



I think they should make varied versions of clue like they do for monopoly. "military weapons clue": miss scarlet in the library with the grenade launcher. "Disney clue": tinker bell in the conservatory with the pixie dust


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> Not that I'm complaining, lol, but I have to admit I've never gotten a random guy message on facebook.  I do use the same picture on fb that I use here, I wonder if they start counting kids and run?
> 
> PS Thank you all for only 4 pages to catch up on



You might have something there. I tend to randomly change my fb pic. But it's always either me, DS, or (rarely) both of us. And I never get random guy messages when it's DS.  It's not a regular thing anyway.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> Hey oh all XD
> Been missing on the forum of late do to many things, but thought I'd drop in and chat.
> 
> Currently watching POTC Dead Man's Chest on abc.
> What is everyone else up too?



Just put DS to bed. Now I have to look over some paperwork from the ex. We're selling our house as part of the divorce decree.


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I think they should make varied versions of clue like they do for monopoly. "military weapons clue": miss scarlet in the library with the grenade launcher. "Disney clue": tinker bell in the conservatory with the pixie dust



DIS needs a like button



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Just put DS to bed. Now I have to look over some paperwork from the ex. We're selling our house as part of the divorce decree.



I hope your divorce was easier than mine. Ds went to bed about 1/2 hr ago now I'm in bed watching all the stuff I have dvr this week.  Right now I'm watching Dr. Phil.


----------



## Disneyfan71

I've been off the boards since Jan...so this is all new to me   I'm Bill by the way for those who are new!  Always up for making new friends.   Plus I LOVE Disney.


----------



## Disneyfan71

ctnurse said:


> Ok I have to ask a question??? Why do totally random guys that I DON'T know send me messages on facebook to tell me that they like the way I look? It's FB not Match.com.  Ok I'm done



I get that sometimes too.  FB is NOT Match.com or a dating site    Oh well, we live and learn!


----------



## ctnurse

Disneyfan71 said:


> I've been off the boards since Jan...so this is all new to me   I'm Bill by the way for those who are new!  Always up for making new friends.   Plus I LOVE Disney.


 Hi Bill...I'm Melissa there is a great group of people on here!





Disneyfan71 said:


> I get that sometimes too.  FB is NOT Match.com or a dating site    Oh well, we live and learn!



You get  messages from random men on FB? then I don't feel so bad.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> You get  messages from random men on FB? then I don't feel so bad.


----------



## Disneyfan71

That's funny    Thank you for the welcome.  I was away from the boards a while--getting my life together and now I'm serious about finding someone!


----------



## ahoff

ctnurse said:


> It's too cold here for mosquitos. I sat through my sons baseball game today wearing shirt, sweater, winter coat, gloves and a blanket and I was still frozen! I'll trade my cold for your mosquito!
> 
> And before any of you silly boys say a word I was wearing pants too





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I place 10 to 1 odds they aren't letting that one pass without comment.



Hmm, didn't think there was a comment for that.  Maybe I can relate to the lack of heat here.




Offsides said:


> Red Wings training camp. They hold their preseason tryout/camp up at an arena in Northern Michigan every September, and they only sell tickets in person. It's really awesome because it is a smaller event, and you get to see all the guys up close, and usually get to meet and mingle with them all. Plus, Northern Michigan is beautiful in late summer/early fall.
> 
> We got there around midnight, and there were already about 100 people in front of us in line. It was kind of crazy.
> 
> Then again, maybe I am the crazy one for waiting in the line



I remember (before internet ticket sales) camping out for Grateful Dead tickets.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Just put DS to bed. Now I have to look over some paperwork from the ex. We're selling our house as part of the divorce decree.



Good luck, I wound up buying out my ex and staying.  Worked out better for both of us,and Igot to keep the garage.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ahoff said:


> 1) Hmm, didn't think there was a comment for that.  Maybe I can relate to the lack of heat here.
> 
> 
> 2) Good luck, I wound up buying out my ex and staying.  Worked out better for both of us,and Igot to keep the garage.



1) Of course not. 

2) Thanks. We are definitely selling. He has lived there the entire time since we separated and that's fine with me because he is also paying the mortgage.


----------



## Offsides

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I think they should make varied versions of clue like they do for monopoly. "military weapons clue": miss scarlet in the library with the grenade launcher. "Disney clue": tinker bell in the conservatory with the pixie dust



They made a Harry Potter clue!

I don't care for Monopoly so it always makes me sad when I see all these cool versions of that game.



Disneyfan71 said:


> That's funny    Thank you for the welcome.  I was away from the boards a while--getting my life together and now I'm serious about finding someone!



Welcome! I was away for a while as well and just came back


----------



## Disneyfan71

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1) Of course not.
> 
> 2) Thanks. We are definitely selling. He has lived there the entire time since we separated and that's fine with me because he is also paying the mortgage.



After my wife and I separated I came back home.  Long story but the best decision I ever made.


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> Ok I have to ask a question??? Why do totally random guys that I DON'T know send me messages on facebook to tell me that they like the way I look? It's FB not Match.com.  Ok I'm done



I don't have an answer for that, but I just wanted you to know

I like the way you look...


----------



## MICKEY88

bluedevilinaz said:


> The Queen of multi-quote strikes again! hahaha
> 
> I.



one of my worst fears has become  reality. Darcy has learned to multi quote as well as she speaks, now I'll never be able to get a word in..


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Oh,   Based off the table conversation at the DISmeet today in Baltimore,   it looks like the next planned meet will likely be in June.....at Hershey Park.
> 
> Wonder if we could shanghai a pirate in June....



On saturday or sunday, maybe, weekday, impossible


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Usually we get mosquitoes really bad here every spring/summer, but it's been absolutely dry so no nasty biters. I can't believe it's only April and we're already talking about the horrible drought.



After all the nasty rain today up here,   it's hard to picture a drought.  I was actually woken up a couple hours ago by the rain hitting the window since it was coming down so hard and sideways up here. 

(I'm working on flipping my schedule back around to the overnight one.)



Offsides said:


> Yeah! There were so many new pages. Ha ha. You guys are awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> I love spring and I love summer even more, but man oh man, I hate mosquitoes. Especially when you want to be out at night and just keep getting bit. Unless you coat yourself in Off, and then stink the rest of the night.



  I'm not really looking forward to going back to 3rd shift next week simply because every night when I get to work I discover several pages to catch up on.     Then of course,   by the time I go to bed nobody is up and active yet,  so I end up having another several pages the next night of responses to go thru.   



Madonna3 said:


> Wow, it's the middle of April. I can't believe it's still that cold up north.



  I'm southern born and raised.....  I've been amazed that i'm still wearing long sleeves and my jacket.    It's even worse since it keeps teasing us with a really nice, warm,  day.....  and then the next day and for the rest of the week the temps drop and you are freezing.



ahoff said:


> How was the dismeet, DC? Youprobably ran into several folks I know from past trips.




  It was fun.  The food was great.  And the desert cart was evil.     The only part that kinda stunk was the drive there (and back) since it was raining so hard so visability was almost nil on the highway,  and the crosswind made it fun keeping in the lane.




ctnurse said:


> Ok I have to ask a question??? Why do totally random guys that I DON'T know send me messages on facebook to tell me that they like the way I look? It's FB not Match.com.  Ok I'm done



  Don't you know?   FB messages are the new booty call!



CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> Hey oh all XD
> Been missing on the forum of late do to many things, but thought I'd drop in and chat.
> 
> Currently watching POTC Dead Man's Chest on abc.
> What is everyone else up too?



         I've been napping trying to get my sleep schedule flipped around....  and now I'm going to sit back,   watch some Doctor Who and other DVDs/Blurays,  and just veg for the rest of the night.

Sometime tonight/tomorrow though I really should cook my work lunches for the week.



Disneyfan71 said:


> I've been off the boards since Jan...so this is all new to me   I'm Bill by the way for those who are new!  Always up for making new friends.   Plus I LOVE Disney.




 back to the boards!





and HA!!!   See!  No comment about the lack of pants ctnurse!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> one of my worst fears has become  reality. Darcy has learned to multi quote as well as she speaks, now I'll never be able to get a word in..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> I don't have an answer for that, but I just wanted you to know
> 
> I like the way you look...



See. That's good.  It's not creepy when it's a pyrate you know.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Hey DC! Glad you got back safe.


----------



## Offsides

ahoff said:


> I remember (before internet ticket sales) camping out for Grateful Dead tickets.



They have a fax sale later, but it always sells out before getting to that point. So I had no choice. It's not the first time I've done it, and I'm sure it won't be the last. 



DCTooTall said:


> I'm not really looking forward to going back to 3rd shift next week simply because every night when I get to work I discover several pages to catch up on.     Then of course,   by the time I go to bed nobody is up and active yet,  so I end up having another several pages the next night of responses to go thru.



During the week, I have to be up at 5, so I go to bed early (usually. I try.), and seem to miss a lot because of that. Bottom line: work ruins lives.


----------



## NJDiva

Ok not for nothing we've been kinda chatty today for a weekend .....
and btw..glad you made it home safely DC..


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

DCTooTall said:


> I've been napping trying to get my sleep schedule flipped around....  and now I'm going to sit back,   watch some Doctor Who and other DVDs/Blurays,  and just veg for the rest of the night.



I love DOCTOR WHO!!
It just had its 6 series start tonight.
I have series 5 and the Christmas Special on DVD XD


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hey DC! Glad you got back safe.



Thanks!  



Offsides said:


> During the week, I have to be up at 5, so I go to bed early (usually. I try.), and seem to miss a lot because of that. Bottom line: work ruins lives.



  But it pays for Disney trips,   so it's not all bad.




NJDiva said:


> Ok not for nothing we've been kinda chatty today for a weekend .....
> and btw..glad you made it home safely DC..



  Wow...   Getting a lot of love tonight.   what did i miss?   



CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> I love DOCTOR WHO!!
> It just had its 6 series start tonight.
> I have series 5 and the Christmas Special on DVD XD



   Thought Series 6 premiers next weekend?    

I own season 1 on DVD,   season 5 and the Tennet specials on bluray,    and I even own an old classic Tom Baker story on DVD.

I'm watching Trial of a Timelord now on DVD.    I love me some classic who.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> one of my worst fears has become  reality. Darcy has learned to multi quote as well as she speaks, now I'll never be able to get a word in..



See, you and the others should have never answered my question about multi-quoting. . .lol.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> See, you and the others should have never answered my question about multi-quoting. . .lol.



I don't think I'm guilty of that


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> I don't think I'm guilty of that



Not really important since I would have figured it out eventually anyway. . .lol.  I love to talk and multiquote is the perfect invention for board talk.


----------



## ctnurse

Disneyfan71 said:


> That's funny    Thank you for the welcome.  I was away from the boards a while--getting my life together and now I'm serious about finding someone!


Good luck with that...it seems to me that guys just want to play games and I am too old for that!


Disneyfan71 said:


> After my wife and I separated I came back home.  Long story but the best decision I ever made.


I hope it all works out I agree with you I am truly happy with my decision too.


MICKEY88 said:


> I don't have an answer for that, but I just wanted you to know
> 
> I like the way you look...


Thanks 


MICKEY88 said:


> one of my worst fears has become  reality. Darcy has learned to multi quote as well as she speaks, now I'll never be able to get a word in..


And whats wrong with that??


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> See. That's good.  It's not creepy when it's a pyrate you know.


That makes me feel better


nurse.darcy said:


> Not really important since I would have figured it out eventually anyway. . .lol.  I love to talk and multiquote is the perfect invention for board talk.



It is perfect for all of us girls that love to talk



And DC I'm too old for Booty calls...


The rain thunder and lightening has stopped the sun is shining and I'm hoping for a beautiful day



And now that I have mastered the multi quote function how does one quote only a part of a multi quote post?


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> Good luck with that...it seems to me that guys just want to play games and I am too old for that!
> 
> I hope it all works out I agree with you I am truly happy with my decision too.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> And whats wrong with that??
> 
> That makes me feel better
> 
> 
> It is perfect for all of us girls that love to talk
> 
> 
> 
> And DC I'm too old for Booty calls...
> 
> 
> The rain thunder and lightening has stopped the sun is shining and I'm hoping for a beautiful day
> 
> 
> 
> And now that I have mastered the multi quote function how does one quote only a part of a multi quote post?



Uh, that is a big issue for me, but I just end up deleting everything else I don't want to respond to. . .more time consuming than anything. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> 1.Good luck with that...it seems to me that guys just want to play games and I am too old for that!
> 
> 2.Thanks
> 
> 3.And whats wrong with that??



1. not all guys like to play games, some of us are too old..LOL
 actually my experience has been too man y women like to play games

2. you are very welcome.

3. I don't talk much, but would like the opportunity occassionally


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> 1. not all guys like to play games, some of us are too old..LOL
> actually my experience has been too man y women like to play games
> 
> 2. you are very welcome.
> 
> 3. I don't talk much, but would like the opportunity occassionally



1.  Apparently I have met the rare few men who love to play games. . .go figure.

2.  Not me

3.  Talk all you want. . .whether or not we will listen is entirely the issue here.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> 1.  Apparently I have met the rare few men who love to play games. . .go figure.
> 
> 2.  Not me
> 
> 3.  Talk all you want. . .whether or not we will listen is entirely the issue here.



1. who said few men.?

2. ????

3.  I know you don't listen, so what is your point


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> 1. who said few men.?
> 
> 2. ????
> 
> 3.  I know you don't listen, so what is your point



1.  Are you saying that ALL the men I know (you included) love to play games?  Or are there just a few that are in my life that love to play.

3.  Of course I don't listen. . .I am a woman after all. . .ROFLMAO.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> 1.  Are you saying that ALL the men I know (you included) love to play games?  Or are there just a few that are in my life that love to play.
> 
> 3.  Of course I don't listen. . .I am a woman after all. . .ROFLMAO.



1. no, I said not all men play games, you quoted me and replied that apparently you have met the rare few that like to play games, that would imply that I was saying no  or only few,men play games and that's not what i said


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> 1. no, I said not all men play games, you quoted me and replied that apparently you have met the rare few that like to play games, that would imply that I was saying no  or only few,men play games and that's not what i said



Actually, rereading your original text makes it sound like I have a rather large entourage of men that I know. . .while that is possible, not one of them is as of this moment relationship-worthy. . .but then again. . .neither am I.  Guess if I want a relationship I need to be relationship worthy. . .lol.


----------



## ctnurse

I am done with the games that certain men play... They can't figure out what they want, didnt take the time to figure it out,  and then think they can have very little communication for a few weeks then pop in for a few days like nothing is wrong, and then nothing. It is my own fault I listen to my heart instead of my head. Sorry for the rant! It just makes me upset that I subject myself to this

I did find a beautiful quote that is very fitting, from my cousin, which I stole from her status on fb.

never make someone a priority when they only make you an option. the end


I just find that I am upset with myself for my feelings,which I have no control over and said person made me feel that way!

  I think that the invite to move into the convent with my PT that is a nun sounds better and better everyday. 

 I am very good at following rules.  My heart only gets broken when I break the rules by not following them.  

Ok sorry for the rant I'm just having a pity party.

Maybe I'm just being an emotional female?


----------



## DisneydaveCT

nurse.darcy said:


> Actually, rereading your original text makes it sound like I have a rather large entourage of men that I know. . .while that is possible, not one of them is as of this moment relationship-worthy. . .but then again. . .neither am I.  Guess if I want a relationship I need to be relationship worthy. . .lol.



Darcy...I wish more women would be willing to admit they are not relationship-worthy before entering into a dating relationship.  I have at times met women who after a couple of months of dating say they are not ready for a relationship.  Luckily, none have been Disney .

CTnurse...I was up your way last week visiting my daughter.  Visiting the small town that I used to live in, reminds me that I need to move to a smaller town than where I am currently living in the D.C. Area....like maybe a short drive to visit the Mouse.


----------



## ahoff

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1) Of course not.
> 
> 2) Thanks. We are definitely selling. He has lived there the entire time since we separated and that's fine with me because he is also paying the mortgage.



1.  I really meant that, spent too much time in exact situations watching soccer, softball, and baseball and know what it feels like.  And feel sorry for the kids playing with not as many layers...

2.  She was living there and I was paying the mortgage, but she made out quite well when it was all over.  And it was a three car garage, plus my shop in the basement, so it worked out well for all.



ctnurse said:


> I did find a beautiful quote that is very fitting, from my cousin, which I stole from her status on fb.
> 
> never make someone a priority when they only make you an option. the end



Good quote!

Nice change in the weather here today, nice and sunny.  Just got back from a duathlon race, and though my time was slower than last year I won my age group.  The rain from yesterday made it a bit muddy.  Now at work for a bit to make up for tomorrow, going to take some time off to bring my son to a college upstate.

Have a good day!


----------



## Offsides

ahoff said:


> Nice change in the weather here today, nice and sunny.  Just got back from a duathlon race, and though my time was slower than last year I won my age group.  The rain from yesterday made it a bit muddy.  Now at work for a bit to make up for tomorrow, going to take some time off to bring my son to a college upstate.



I'm jealous! It is actually snowing here, and we are supposed to get accumulation overnight.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ahoff said:


> 1.  I really meant that, spent too much time in exact situations watching soccer, softball, and baseball and know what it feels like.  And feel sorry for the kids playing with not as many layers.
> 
> Have a good day!



I know.  I'm just teasing you.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Actually, rereading your original text makes it sound like I have a rather large entourage of men that I know. . .while that is possible, not one of them is as of this moment relationship-worthy. . .but then again. . .neither am I.  Guess if I want a relationship I need to be relationship worthy. . .lol.



actually re-reading my original post on this subject, it was a reply to ctnurse, so how did that make it about you in anyway ?????

I won't even touch the relationship worthy comment, other than what a great way to bash all of your male friends with one sentence


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> I did find a beautiful quote that is very fitting, from my cousin, which I stole from her status on fb.
> 
> never make someone a priority when they only make you an option. the end



Love the quote. . .I am stealing it and making it my FB status.



DisneydaveCT said:


> Darcy...I wish more women would be willing to admit they are not relationship-worthy before entering into a dating relationship.  I have at times met women who after a couple of months of dating say they are not ready for a relationship.  Luckily, none have been Disney .
> 
> CTnurse...I was up your way last week visiting my daughter.  Visiting the small town that I used to live in, reminds me that I need to move to a smaller town than where I am currently living in the D.C. Area....like maybe a short drive to visit the Mouse.



Hey Dave.  Thanks.  



ahoff said:


> Nice change in the weather here today, nice and sunny.  Just got back from a duathlon race, and though my time was slower than last year I won my age group.  The rain from yesterday made it a bit muddy.  Now at work for a bit to make up for tomorrow, going to take some time off to bring my son to a college upstate.
> 
> Have a good day!



Glad you got some sunshine for your race today.  And congrats on winning your age bracket.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> actually re-reading my original post on this subject, it was a reply to ctnurse, so how did that make it about you in anyway ?????
> 
> I won't even touch the relationship worthy comment, other than what a great way to bash all of your male friends with one sentence



Sorry that I touched a nerve with you today. And to all my male friends, if you took my comments as bashing you, I apologize.


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> never make someone a priority when they only make you an option.



Wow, I haven't heard that since my best friend lost her battle with cancer in December.

she used to tell me that everytime we talked


----------



## Disneyfan71

So I've been reading the threads/posts.   I do want to find someone that I can start talking to and just simply get to know.   At this point, I know what I want but just haven't found it.  If it feels right, then it feels right


----------



## Madonna3

Disneyfan71 said:


> So I've been reading the threads/posts.   I do want to find someone that I can start talking to and just simply get to know.   At this point, I know what I want but just haven't found it.  If it feels right, then it feels right



Ah, but that's the trick, isn't it? When we "know" what we want then we sometimes make an unrealistic laundry list of expectations of potential partners. There's a difference between knowing what you want and what you expect in a relationship. 

I can want him to be wealthy, but that doesn't mean he isn't a good provider. I expect to be somewhat provided for (ex. he can pay half the mortgage) in a relationship. But, what I want and what I expect are different. Make sense?


----------



## Madonna3

Completely off topic - But, I've noticed that the rent/trade board on here has died down as of recently. It seems as if the demand is outweighing the supply. However, I ventured on over to another point rent/trade board and they seem to have picked up. I've also noticed two new point brokers around coming in at $0.50 and $1.00 under the competition per point. With owners asking $10-$12 per point anyway, it almost makes sense to go through the broker even though the owner only gets $9.00.

The only reason I even bring it up is I am looking to rent points for my next week long trip and I am undecided about when I want to go let alone stay. Usually, I just run right to here, find a large supply, negotiate to the price I want to pay and I'm done. Seems as if the supply now justifies the price.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Wow, this thread is like my big behind tryin to play double dutch... everytime I think I can jump in, I get a cramp and don't get to play... LOL.  Ok, I hope everyone's Sunday is going well.  I am here on my 3rd weekend of unpaid overtime... yippee. 

I am counting down until I can spend a relaxing child-free week at Disney, even going to get to meet up with the Northeast DIS Divas for an evening that I hope to have me in WDW jail.     

Ok, so now that all the good topics are passed on by, let me just add about FB - I never thought of fb as a dating type site. I don't even understand how someone can confuse it, but the rare times when someone comes at me with something silly, I just unfriend and keep it moving.    The one time I entertained someone with that, they began stalking every photo, every status update, everything...never again. 

A couple people mentioned divorce (sorry my multi-quoting skills are wickity-wack) - being that my ex didn't have a damn thing, ours was easy. I went to completecase.com, paid my $300 sent him the paperwork to be notarized, filed with the court and we were done in a few months.  Best investment ever.  

In regards to men, its always been my philosophy that we teach them how to treat us... whether its a booty call, casual dating, serious dating, marriage, whatever... many times as women we don't really speak up when our needs arent being met. Many times we grow up believing that we are to take care of our men, make sure they have 3 hots and a cot, yet we are walking around miserable.  Maybe this is why Im solo right now...LOL.


----------



## Disneyfan71

Madonna3 said:


> Ah, but that's the trick, isn't it? When we "know" what we want then we sometimes make an unrealistic laundry list of expectations of potential partners. There's a difference between knowing what you want and what you expect in a relationship.
> 
> I can want him to be wealthy, but that doesn't mean he isn't a good provider. I expect to be somewhat provided for (ex. he can pay half the mortgage) in a relationship. But, what I want and what I expect are different. Make sense?



Yes it makes perfect sense


----------



## Floydian

DisneydaveCT - Completely off topic, but just wanted to say hello! I spent a good part of my childhood in Fairfax (9-16 years old). Went to Robinson and lived near some old church that was a civil war landmark of some kind. Anyway, back to all of those other topics.


----------



## ahoff

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I know.  I'm just teasing you.



Yeah, I sort of figured that out 



Madonna3 said:


> Completely off topic - But, I've noticed that the rent/trade board on here has died down as of recently. It seems as if the demand is outweighing the supply. However, I ventured on over to another point rent/trade board and they seem to have picked up. I've also noticed two new point brokers around coming in at $0.50 and $1.00 under the competition per point. With owners asking $10-$12 per point anyway, it almost makes sense to go through the broker even though the owner only gets $9.00.
> 
> The only reason I even bring it up is I am looking to rent points for my next week long trip and I am undecided about when I want to go let alone stay. Usually, I just run right to here, find a large supply, negotiate to the price I want to pay and I'm done. Seems as if the supply now justifies the price.



Sort of off of the off-topic, but there is a fellow co-worker who is in DVC.  In fact, he got me interested in it.  He owns at four resorts (BW, BC, WL,& AK) and has 500 points.  But he goes so often (which is not a bad thing..) that he used to come to me and ask to buy some of my points.  That was before I started to go so often.  I only have 150, but it covers three trips a year, and I now have no extras. 



LaLalovesWDW said:


> In regards to men, its always been my philosophy that we teach them how to treat us... whether its a booty call, casual dating, serious dating, marriage, whatever... many times as women we don't really speak up when our needs arent being met.



Kind of reminds me of a scene from 'Chasing Amy'  (anyone seen that film?) where a guy is saying how the woman need to give some direction.  Of course he was referring to a specific kind of direction......


----------



## sticks7107

Hello Everyone!!!! I'm new to the boards, a micechat convert.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> See, you and the others should have never answered my question about multi-quoting. . .lol.



  So now it's our fault?



ctnurse said:


> Good luck with that...it seems to me that guys just want to play games and I am too old for that!



  You are never too old for games....  it's just the games and rules change.  

 You aren't going to play the same games at 30 that you played at 15.




ctnurse said:


> And now that I have mastered the multi quote function how does one quote only a part of a multi quote post?



  Easy answer....   Delete the stuff between the QUOTE tags you don't want to reply too.   You can also copy/paste the opening and closing tags around the sections you want to reply too if you want to do seperate responses to each section.... sort of like what I've done here.





ctnurse said:


> I am done with the games that certain men play... They can't figure out what they want, didnt take the time to figure it out,  and then think they can have very little communication for a few weeks then pop in for a few days like nothing is wrong, and then nothing. It is my own fault I listen to my heart instead of my head. Sorry for the rant! It just makes me upset that I subject myself to this
> 
> I did find a beautiful quote that is very fitting, from my cousin, which I stole from her status on fb.
> 
> never make someone a priority when they only make you an option. the end
> 
> 
> I just find that I am upset with myself for my feelings,which I have no control over and said person made me feel that way!
> 
> I think that the invite to move into the convent with my PT that is a nun sounds better and better everyday.
> 
> I am very good at following rules.  My heart only gets broken when I break the rules by not following them.
> 
> Ok sorry for the rant I'm just having a pity party.
> 
> Maybe I'm just being an emotional female?








sticks7107 said:


> Hello Everyone!!!! I'm new to the boards, a micechat convert.




 to the DIS,  and to the Singles Social club!


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

DCTooTall said:


> Thought Series 6 premiers next weekend?
> 
> I own season 1 on DVD,   season 5 and the Tennet specials on bluray,    and I even own an old classic Tom Baker story on DVD.
> 
> I'm watching Trial of a Timelord now on DVD.    I love me some classic who.


I'm more of a noob to the series.  I didn't get hooked until like the end of the 2nd into the beginning of the 3rd on Scifi (Scratch that) SyFy lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> So now it's our fault?



Of course it is. . .but you already knew that was going to be my answer. . .lol.


----------



## Mandyjg20

MICKEY88 said:


> we should definitely set up a ren faire meet



I agree


----------



## DCTooTall

CptJackSparrowsGirl said:


> I'm more of a noob to the series.  I didn't get hooked until like the end of the 2nd into the beginning of the 3rd on Scifi (Scratch that) SyFy lol.



  I grew up watching the classic series on PBS.   It didn't air until 10pm,   but my dad would let me stay up past my bedtime on saturdays to watch it with him.  




nurse.darcy said:


> Of course it is. . .but you already knew that was going to be my answer. . .lol.



  I guess I should be used to everything being my fault.   somehow all my female friends always end up saying it's my fault since i'm a guy.


----------



## Mandyjg20

ctnurse said:


> Ok I have to ask a question??? Why do totally random guys that I DON'T know send me messages on facebook to tell me that they like the way I look? It's FB not Match.com.  Ok I'm done



I would say they are pervey..  or just really lonely weirdo men looking for a connection so they surf the find friends area and decide to comment on you


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> I guess I should be used to everything being my fault.   somehow all my female friends always end up saying it's my fault since i'm a guy.



See, like I said. . .you already knew the answer.  But at least you know I wuv you. . .


----------



## Mandyjg20

ctnurse said:


> I did find a beautiful quote that is very fitting, from my cousin, which I stole from her status on fb.
> 
> never make someone a priority when they only make you an option. the end



I really enjoy this quote


----------



## ctnurse

Today is worse than usual!  I went out last night and feel like I died!  I hope I survive the day...have a great day everyone.


----------



## Mandyjg20

LaLalovesWDW said:
			
		

> In regards to men, its always been my philosophy that we teach them how to treat us... whether its a booty call, casual dating, serious dating, marriage, whatever... many times as women we don't really speak up when our needs arent being met. Many times we grow up believing that we are to take care of our men, make sure they have 3 hots and a cot, yet we are walking around miserable. Maybe this is why Im solo right now...LOL


 I think its all down to society really,not your immediate surroudings,  when I was growing up my mom is a firm believer that a man is to take care of the family.  And my father did, My grandparents same way.  Also my mom let everyone know when she was not happy with something, i was exposed to this all my life. Yet when I met my daughters father, I was the one kissing his a** making sure he was happy and he had no concern for me at all, but in the society we live in, keep your man happy and he wont cheat/leave, this is my 20 something friends talk, bull freaking crap!!


----------



## Disneyfan71

Mandyjg20 said:


> I think its all down to society really,not your immediate surroudings,  when I was growing up my mom is a firm believer that a man is to take care of the family.  And my father did, My grandparents same way.  Also my mom let everyone know when she was not happy with something, i was exposed to this all my life. Yet when I met my daughters father, I was the one kissing his a** making sure he was happy and he had no concern for me at all, but in the society we live in, keep your man happy and he wont cheat/leave, this is my 20 something friends talk, bull freaking crap!!



Here's my take on it.  The man is the one who should be responsible...take care of the household kind of thing.  That's how my (soon to be ex-wife) her father was.  He took care of the household.  Mind you in this day and age it takes TWO to  handle the house.   It should be 50-50.  Maybe I'm not making sense but I'm trying


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

In today's world you do need to be a couple together and by that I mean work on things as a team not a one person show anymore.


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

ctnurse said:


> Today is worse than usual!  I went out last night and feel like I died!  I hope I survive the day...have a great day everyone.



Hang in there and have a great day.


----------



## Disneyfan71

ctnurse said:


> Today is worse than usual!  I went out last night and feel like I died!  I hope I survive the day...have a great day everyone.



If you need anyone to talk to I'm here too!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Disneyfan71 said:


> Here's my take on it.  The man is the one who should be responsible...take care of the household kind of thing.  That's how my (soon to be ex-wife) her father was.  He took care of the household.  Mind you in this day and age it takes TWO to  handle the house.   It should be 50-50.  Maybe I'm not making sense but I'm trying



You are right about this day and age... it takes two to make the household work financially, emotionally, everything... I think where many of us falter is that we look to one to be ALL of this and the other to be ALL of that... or, in my case, to be ALL in ALL, and he just puts a dent in my couch. LOL.


----------



## Mandyjg20

DisneyFan71 said:
			
		

> Here's my take on it. The man is the one who should be responsible...take care of the household kind of thing. That's how my (soon to be ex-wife) her father was. He took care of the household. Mind you in this day and age it takes TWO to handle the house. It should be 50-50. Maybe I'm not making sense but I'm trying



i agree it should be 50-50.  not one way more so than the other


----------



## Disneyfan71

Amen to that


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Mandyjg20 said:


> i agree it should be 50-50.  not one way more so than the other



Agreed!


----------



## NJDiva

ok, so here's the big question...if we all agree that relationships should be 50/50 and there should be respect and it takes work....why are we not in them and why do we seem to find the ones that don't get it??


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Diva I wish I had that answer but sometimes you need to just accept fate and let it happen when the time is right for you not when you want it to happen.I wish you best of luck finding your prince though.


----------



## Madonna3

All is right with the world!!

Today is buy 1, get 1 free Big Macs.

I hardly ever eat fast food, so this is a treat for me!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Madonna3 said:


> All is right with the world!!
> 
> Today is buy 1, get 1 free Big Macs.
> 
> I hardly ever eat fast food, so this is a treat for me!



Im dieting right now for my trip to FL... but damn...


----------



## NJDiva

lovemickeyshouse said:


> Diva I wish I had that answer but sometimes you need to just accept fate and let it happen when the time is right for you not when you want it to happen.I wish you best of luck finding your prince though.



eh, I gave up on that a long time ago...


----------



## Mandyjg20

NJDiva said:


> ok, so here's the big question...if we all agree that relationships should be 50/50 and there should be respect and it takes work....why are we not in them and why do we seem to find the ones that don't get it??



My reason is because I am not wanting the broken promises and everyone I tend to meet is all charm and sweetness at first and then they turn into monsters, i guess i am too trusting and naive at first


----------



## Mandyjg20

bluedevilinaz said:


> Agreed!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

NJDiva said:


> ok, so here's the big question...if we all agree that relationships should be 50/50 and there should be respect and it takes work....why are we not in them and why do we seem to find the ones that don't get it??




I wish I knew the answer. I've been single for the better part of the last 6 years and can't figure out what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Madonna3 said:


> All is right with the world!!
> 
> Today is buy 1, get 1 free Big Macs.
> 
> I hardly ever eat fast food, so this is a treat for me!



If I'm giving in to the fast food craving, I'm going for the 1/4 pounder with cheese. 

Have you tried the new sea salt fries at Wendy's? They are so good.  Way better than the old ones IMO.


----------



## Offsides

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Have you tried the new sea salt fries at Wendy's? They are so good.  Way better than the old ones IMO.



One of my co-workers brought me some the other day. At first I said I didn't want any (I had just eaten lunch), but then I tried one and ended up eating all of them.  They're really good!


----------



## nurse.darcy

bluedevilinaz said:


> I wish I knew the answer. I've been single for the better part of the last 6 years and can't figure out what I'm doing wrong.



I have had a couple of relationships over the last 8 years, even lived with one, but I am not really figuring this out either.  Oh well. . .lol.


----------



## NJDiva

Mandyjg20 said:


> My reason is because I am not wanting the broken promises and everyone I tend to meet is all charm and sweetness at first and then they turn into monsters, i guess i am too trusting and naive at first





bluedevilinaz said:


> I wish I knew the answer. I've been single for the better part of the last 6 years and can't figure out what I'm doing wrong.



Ok but to the both of you, Mandy is done with the drama and broken promises and seems to think she's too trusting and our resident bartender seems to think it's something he did wrong. 
Isn't the goal is to find someone that you CAN trust without drama without feeling everything that goes wrong is your fault?



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> If I'm giving in to the fast food craving, I'm going for the 1/4 pounder with cheese.
> 
> Have you tried the new sea salt fries at Wendy's? They are so good.  Way better than the old ones IMO.



and yes.....I love them but they don't love me! they seem to want to add inches to my body


----------



## Disneyfan71

Nice guy here   Hope everyone is doing good tonight.


----------



## ctnurse

lovemickeyshouse said:


> Hang in there and have a great day.


  Thanks after coffee,water, peanut butter crackers and advil I felt better.


Disneyfan71 said:


> If you need anyone to talk to I'm here too!


Thanks


Madonna3 said:


> All is right with the world!!
> 
> Today is buy 1, get 1 free Big Macs.
> 
> I hardly ever eat fast food, so this is a treat for me!


Eating one of my favorite things.  


LaLalovesWDW said:


> Im dieting right now for my trip to FL... but damn...



Good luck with that!


----------



## DIS_MERI

NJDiva said:


> Ok but to the both of you, Mandy is done with the drama and broken promises and seems to think she's too trusting and our resident bartender seems to think it's something he did wrong.
> Isn't the goal is to find someone that you CAN trust without drama without feeling everything that goes wrong is your fault?



I tried to find someone for a while after XH and I split and decided I was trying too hard.  I went the opposite direction and stopped trying at all.  I'm not having any more success than I had before but at least it is a lot less stressful 

Seriously, though, I think if you have a "fixer" personality or tend to be a people pleaser it can be too easy to ignore what you really need/want.  This can be especially true if they've been "mistreated" by their last SO.  Sometimes after you get to know them, you begin to see the other side of the story....on another note, after not having *anyone* new (okay, male, single and new....) show up at my church in the almost 3 years since I got out of the Navy and moved back....we've had *2* show up in the last month!  One had 4 kids from 2 divorces and got moved back out of state again after only visiting for 2 Sundays, and the one who came yesterday is only 24, but at least new guys are showing up


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Why is there never anything to watch on Monday nights??


----------



## Madonna3

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Im dieting right now for my trip to FL... but damn...



Diets normally fail because they imply a temporary change.


----------



## Madonna3

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Why is there never anything to watch on Monday nights??



Because it's football's off-season


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Madonna3 said:


> Diets normally fail because they imply a temporary change.



Right-o on that one... but after losing 200lbs over the last 10 years, I want to maintain where I am, so I have to lose these 20lbs now so I can gain them back at disney... my rear end is like the stock market and Im just trying to be a good broker...


----------



## Madonna3

lol!


----------



## Disneyfan71

Madonna3 said:


> Because it's football's off-season



Football season is near though


----------



## Disneyfan71

DIS_MERI said:


> I tried to find someone for a while after XH and I split and decided I was trying too hard.  I went the opposite direction and stopped trying at all.  I'm not having any more success than I had before but at least it is a lot less stressful
> 
> Seriously, though, I think if you have a "fixer" personality or tend to be a people pleaser it can be too easy to ignore what you really need/want.  This can be especially true if they've been "mistreated" by their last SO.  Sometimes after you get to know them, you begin to see the other side of the story....on another note, after not having *anyone* new (okay, male, single and new....) show up at my church in the almost 3 years since I got out of the Navy and moved back....we've had *2* show up in the last month!  One had 4 kids from 2 divorces and got moved back out of state again after only visiting for 2 Sundays, and the one who came yesterday is only 24, but at least new guys are showing up



Yeah I'm having that problem now.  Been separated almost a year now and no luck.  I've all but given up, honest I have.  And I'm not really trying too hard either.


----------



## ahoff

Madonna3 said:


> All is right with the world!!
> 
> Today is buy 1, get 1 free Big Macs.
> 
> I hardly ever eat fast food, so this is a treat for me!



Not here in NY, which is probably a good thing.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Have you tried the new sea salt fries at Wendy's? They are so good.  Way better than the old ones IMO.



Yes, they are good but I try to not eat that many of them.



DIS_MERI said:


> I tried to find someone for a while after XH and I split and decided I was trying too hard.  I went the opposite direction and stopped trying at all.  I'm not having any more success than I had before but at least it is a lot less stressful
> 
> Seriously, though, I think if you have a "fixer" personality or tend to be a people pleaser it can be too easy to ignore what you really need/want.  This can be especially true if they've been "mistreated" by their last SO.  Sometimes after you get to know them, you begin to see the other side of the story....on another note, after not having *anyone* new (okay, male, single and new....) show up at my church in the almost 3 years since I got out of the Navy and moved back....we've had *2* show up in the last month!  One had 4 kids from 2 divorces and got moved back out of state again after only visiting for 2 Sundays, and the one who came yesterday is only 24, but at least new guys are showing up



That's ok, not many new females show up at mine.



LaLalovesWDW said:


> Why is there never anything to watch on Monday nights??



Don't really have an answer for that, I do not watch much on any night.

Had a nice day today, went upstate with son and ex to visit the school he will most likely go to next year.  We all seemed to like it, it is SUNY Purchase, only 40 miles north of the city.  And there is a brewery only 11 miles away, Captain Lawrence.  Should be a nice bike ride when I go to visit.


----------



## Madonna3

ahoff said:


> Not here in NY, which is probably a good thing.



You should protest and revolt.


----------



## ctnurse

DIS_MERI said:


> I tried to find someone for a while after XH and I split and decided I was trying too hard.  I went the opposite direction and stopped trying at all.  I'm not having any more success than I had before but at least it is a lot less stressful
> 
> Seriously, though, I think if you have a "fixer" personality or tend to be a people pleaser it can be too easy to ignore what you really need/want.  This can be especially true if they've been "mistreated" by their last SO.  Sometimes after you get to know them, you begin to see the other side of the story....on another note, after not having *anyone* new (okay, male, single and new....) show up at my church in the almost 3 years since I got out of the Navy and moved back....we've had *2* show up in the last month!  One had 4 kids from 2 divorces and got moved back out of state again after only visiting for 2 Sundays, and the one who came yesterday is only 24, but at least new guys are showing up


24 is legal though


LaLalovesWDW said:


> Why is there never anything to watch on Monday nights??


House is on tonight. I love him.


LaLalovesWDW said:


> Right-o on that one... but after losing 200lbs over the last 10 years, I want to maintain where I am, so I have to lose these 20lbs now so I can gain them back at disney... my rear end is like the stock market and Im just trying to be a good broker...



Wow thats great.  How did you do it?


----------



## DIS_MERI

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Right-o on that one... but after losing 200lbs over the last 10 years, I want to maintain where I am, so I have to lose these 20lbs now so I can gain them back at disney... my rear end is like the stock market and Im just trying to be a good broker...



I don't tend to put on a lot of weight at once (except at Christmas), but I *love* Dr Pepper and the more stressed out I am, the more I drink, which tends to cause some weight creep.  If I don't lose weight when I go to England and don't have access to Dr Pepper (we leave Friday!), I'll have to give it up when I get back   For Christmas I have to follow your Disney routine and lose weight beforehand or it gets ugly (or, uncomfortable, I refuse to buy bigger clothes, so I have to stay in my current size  ).



Disneyfan71 said:


> Yeah I'm having that problem now.  Been separated almost a year now and no luck.  I've all but given up, honest I have.  And I'm not really trying too hard either.



From my track record, I'm bad enough at picking guys, I figure I'm better off waiting for my friend's to drag someone in for me, anyway.  Sadly everyone ran out of brothers and cousins before I came back home 



ahoff said:


> That's ok, not many new females show up at mine.



It's a nice change of pace to have them show up, lol.  Especially since I'm only guy shopping at church


----------



## DIS_MERI

ctnurse said:


> 24 is legal though



Barely 

I have a preference for someone old enough to have fathered my son, lol, although I ended up eating lunch in a group with him-my friend invited me over for lunch at her house (I go over at least once a month, known them for 25 years, but it was a spur of the moment invite), and unknowingly at the same time her DH was inviting the new guy to lunch so he wouldn't be alone after church.  I tried to bow out, but they just invited another family to keep it from being awkward.  Anyway, he seemed really nice.  Another complication would be that he's 6'5" and I'm 5'1"


----------



## Offsides

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Why is there never anything to watch on Monday nights??



There is lots to watch tonight! It's NHL playoff time!


----------



## DIS_MERI

Offsides said:


> There is lots to watch tonight! It's NHL playoff time!



A friend of mine is a huge Redwings fan.  I think the only time he posts on facebook is when they are playing, so I know they won recently


----------



## Offsides

DIS_MERI said:


> A friend of mine is a huge Redwings fan.  I think the only time he posts on facebook is when they are playing, so I know they won recently



I love your friend  They won on Saturday. They play again tonight.. but not until 10:30 EST (they're playing Phoenix, in Phoenix) and I get up at 5 for work. Yikes.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

NJDiva said:


> Ok but to the both of you, Mandy is done with the drama and broken promises and seems to think she's too trusting and our resident bartender seems to think it's something he did wrong.
> Isn't the goal is to find someone that you CAN trust without drama without feeling everything that goes wrong is your fault?




Yeah that is the goal but I guess I'm looking in the wrong places. 




DIS_MERI said:


> I tried to find someone for a while after XH and I split and decided I was trying too hard.  I went the opposite direction and stopped trying at all.  I'm not having any more success than I had before but at least it is a lot less stressful
> 
> Seriously, though, I think if you have a "fixer" personality or tend to be a people pleaser it can be too easy to ignore what you really need/want.  This can be especially true if they've been "mistreated" by their last SO.  Sometimes after you get to know them, you begin to see the other side of the story....on another note, after not having *anyone* new (okay, male, single and new....) show up at my church in the almost 3 years since I got out of the Navy and moved back....we've had *2* show up in the last month!  One had 4 kids from 2 divorces and got moved back out of state again after only visiting for 2 Sundays, and the one who came yesterday is only 24, but at least new guys are showing up




I have the same issues with the personality thing Meri. I'm the kind of guy who usually gets walked all over and used by everyone. I've started changing that though. haha.


----------



## DIS_MERI

hahaha, just was peeking in the College Program thread....if/when I decide what I want to do when I grow up, I can do the College Program at Disney   I saw where someone said there was someone in their 50s doing CP at AK, lol


----------



## aspiringprincess1

Go Pens 

Had to throw that in for those redwings fans! 

Anyway, just reading along, kinda lurking! Sorry to be a creep! Nice to meet yins guys!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

ahoff said:


> Had a nice day today, went upstate with son and ex to visit the school he will most likely go to next year.  We all seemed to like it, it is SUNY Purchase, only 40 miles north of the city.  And there is a brewery only 11 miles away, Captain Lawrence.  Should be a nice bike ride when I go to visit.



I loved SUNY Purchase... I was thisclose to doing my bachelor of music there but I would have been forced to live at home is I went to school in-state (I lived in Queens at the time)... so I crept just over the border to Univ of Hartford... but that is a beautiful institution.



ctnurse said:


> Wow thats great. How did you do it?


9/11 actually motivated me... after having to walk from midtown manhattan to the bowels of east brooklyn with over 400lbs on my back, I realized I had to change something. Im not all the way there yet, but damn close.


----------



## Offsides

ahoff said:


> Had a nice day today, went upstate with son and ex to visit the school he will most likely go to next year.  We all seemed to like it, it is SUNY Purchase, only 40 miles north of the city.  And there is a brewery only 11 miles away, Captain Lawrence.  Should be a nice bike ride when I go to visit.



I went to Purchase. It is really nice up there. I loved it! Pretty easy to get to the city as well. Also easy to get to Connecticut.. when I first got to school, my friend and I got lost driving 4 or 5 times and ALWAYS ended up in Connecticut somehow


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

It was a great day here talked to a really cool Diser and then went to work and made big bucks life is awesome.
And remember life is what you make of it if you need advice I will try to help you out cause I seen a few people who seem to be goin though a rough time.


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Why is there never anything to watch on Monday nights??



   But monday is actually one of the decent nights.   You have House,   How I met your Mother,   and Castle!    





DIS_MERI said:


> Barely
> 
> I have a preference for someone old enough to have fathered my son, lol, although I ended up eating lunch in a group with him-my friend invited me over for lunch at her house (I go over at least once a month, known them for 25 years, but it was a spur of the moment invite), and unknowingly at the same time her DH was inviting the new guy to lunch so he wouldn't be alone after church.  I tried to bow out, but they just invited another family to keep it from being awkward.  Anyway, he seemed really nice.  Another complication would be that he's 6'5" and I'm 5'1"



 What's wrong with that?     He's young enough that he could probably keep up with you,     and the height difference could work.




aspiringprincess1 said:


> Go Pens
> 
> Had to throw that in for those redwings fans!
> 
> Anyway, just reading along, kinda lurking! Sorry to be a creep! Nice to meet yins guys!



 to the group!


HAHA!  See Darcy!  Another PA poster!    WE WILL TAKE OVER THE BOARDS!!   MWAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Madonna3

Tall guys are hot.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

How tall is tall? haha


----------



## DCTooTall

You know what they say about us tall guys right?




    We tend to hit our heads on things a lot.


----------



## Madonna3

bluedevilinaz said:


> How tall is tall? haha



Usually 6' and up



DCTooTall said:


> You know what they say about us tall guys right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We tend to hit our heads on things a lot.



So many dirty, dirty things are going through my mind right now. So. Many.


----------



## DCTooTall

Madonna3 said:


> Usually 6' and up
> 
> 
> 
> So many dirty, dirty things are going through my mind right now. So. Many.



Yup...  I definately qualify as tall then.   


   And i would be disappointed if there weren't dirty things going thru your mind.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> Yup...  I definately qualify as tall then.
> 
> 
> And i would be disappointed if there weren't dirty things going thru your mind.



I do too. haha. I'm pushing 6'3. 


hahahaha *bites tongue*


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> I do too. haha. I'm pushing 6'3.
> 
> 
> hahahaha *bites tongue*



I'm 6'6"...   though i guess you could say i'm pushing 6'7"....


....Then again...  it's been awhile since I measured myself.   with my cronic slouch (you know,  so you don't tower QUITE so much over everybody) I may have shrunk a bit.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> I'm 6'6"...   though i guess you could say i'm pushing 6'7"....
> 
> 
> ....Then again...  it's been awhile since I measured myself.   with my cronic slouch (you know,  so you don't tower QUITE so much over everybody) I may have shrunk a bit.




haha well I'm just shy of 6'3" so you've got me beat by a bit. lol. 

HAhaha I know EXACTLY what you mean!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Yeah, yeah, whatever. . .lol.
> 
> 
> 
> DCTooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what they say about us tall guys right?
> 
> We tend to hit our heads on things a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its been a long time since I gave someone a hug and barely reached above the waist.  My xFIL was 7 foot but I divorced my son's dad 16 years ago.  Havent seen him in 14 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Madonna3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Usually 6' and up
> 
> So many dirty, dirty things are going through my mind right now. So. Many.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am with you Madonna, just tried to keep it clean though. . .lol
> 
> 
> 
> DCTooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup...  I definately qualify as tall then.
> 
> And i would be disappointed if there weren't dirty things going thru your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluedevilinaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do too. haha. I'm pushing 6'3.
> 
> hahahaha *bites tongue*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both of you. . .baaaaaad
> 
> 
> 
> DCTooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 6'6"...   though i guess you could say i'm pushing 6'7"....
> 
> ...Then again...  it's been awhile since I measured myself.   with my cronic slouch (you know,  so you don't tower QUITE so much over everybody) I may have shrunk a bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stand up straight. . .be proud of your height.  Remember, most girls like tall men.
> 
> 
> 
> bluedevilinaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha well I'm just shy of 6'3" so you've got me beat by a bit. lol.
> 
> HAhaha I know EXACTLY what you mean!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, stand up straight. It works for us girls.
Click to expand...


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Its been a long time since I gave someone a hug and barely reached above the waist.  My xFIL was 7 foot but I divorced my son's dad 16 years ago.  Havent seen him in 14 years.



   I'm kinda used to it.   Seems most women I know tend to be at least a foot shorter than me.




nurse.darcy said:


> Stand up straight. . .be proud of your height.  Remember, most girls like tall men.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, stand up straight. It works for us girls.




 At my height,  I can slouch and still be safely taller than the female average height.

As for why I slouch,   part of it honestly is sometimes to make it easier to have a conversation.     It makes it easier to actually look at someone,  instead of just looking down at them.  and sometimes,   especially in loud environments,    it sometimes helps to be closer to the person so you can actually hear what they are saying.


----------



## ctnurse

LaLalovesWDW said:


> I loved SUNY Purchase... I was thisclose to doing my bachelor of music there but I would have been forced to live at home is I went to school in-state (I lived in Queens at the time)... so I crept just over the border to Univ of Hartford... but that is a beautiful institution.
> 
> 
> 9/11 actually motivated me... after having to walk from midtown manhattan to the bowels of east brooklyn with over 400lbs on my back, I realized I had to change something. Im not all the way there yet, but damn close.


That' great! I'm sure you feel and look fantastic


Madonna3 said:


> Tall guys are hot.


Yup where is that like button


DCTooTall said:


> You know what they say about us tall guys right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We tend to hit our heads on things a lot.



I have a comment but Darcy said to keep it clean


It is amazing how great you feel after getting a good nights sleep...My DS is leaving today to go with his grandparents to New Hampshire...I'm going to miss my baby but what to do with all that free time


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> I have a comment but Darcy said to keep it clean



     Ok,  i'm seriously starting to get concerned about this group.   Since when did we start biting our tongues?  






ctnurse said:


> It is amazing how great you feel after getting a good nights sleep...My DS is leaving today to go with his grandparents to New Hampshire...I'm going to miss my baby but what to do with all that free time



Try to keep up with the posts in this thread?


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Ok,  i'm seriously starting to get concerned about this group.   Since when did we start biting our tonguesl:



Because we don't want to get banned for thinking about shoe sizes or tripods for "cameras" or anything else that may have a double meaning....although I personally would LOVE to know what the guys think and of course are the myths true....


----------



## Madonna3

DCTooTall said:


> And i would be disappointed if there weren't dirty things going thru your mind.



me too,



nurse.darcy said:


> I am with you Madonna, just tried to keep it clean though. . .lol



What fun is that?





NJDiva said:


> Because we don't want to get banned for thinking about shoe sizes or tripods for "cameras" or anything else that may have a double meaning....although I personally would LOVE to know what the guys think and of course are the myths true....



Oh, she went there.


----------



## Madonna3

LaLalovesWDW said:


> I loved SUNY Purchase...




I graduated with my BSc from SUNY New Paltz


----------



## ahoff

LaLalovesWDW said:


> I loved SUNY Purchase... I was thisclose to doing my bachelor of music there but I would have been forced to live at home is I went to school in-state (I lived in Queens at the time)... so I crept just over the border to Univ of Hartford... but that is a beautiful institution.
> 
> 9/11 actually motivated me... after having to walk from midtown manhattan to the bowels of east brooklyn with over 400lbs on my back, I realized I had to change something. Im not all the way there yet, but damn close.



That would have been some commute from Queens to Purchase!  And midtown to Brooklyn is  pretty long also if you are walking.  I go to Williamsburg quite often, but that is right over the bridge.



Offsides said:


> I went to Purchase. It is really nice up there. I loved it! Pretty easy to get to the city as well. Also easy to get to Connecticut.. when I first got to school, my friend and I got lost driving 4 or 5 times and ALWAYS ended up in Connecticut somehow



That would be pretty easy to do, we went five minutes going left out the main entrance and saw a sign that said 'Welcome to Greenwich'.  



Madonna3 said:


> I graduated with my BSc from SUNY New Paltz



My daughter went there for two years.  I loved the town, and such a close bike ride.  Was Bacchus there when you were?


----------



## Madonna3

ahoff said:


> My daughter went there for two years.  I loved the town, and such a close bike ride.  Was Bacchus there when you were?



Yes. It's been there since the 70's. That building has quite a history as it was once home to the towns founding family.

The town wasn't really up my alley as it was a bit too "artsy" for me, but the school has an excellent "psych" program so I went there after a short stint at USF. I was 17 when I started USF and much to my parents protest as they didn't feel I should be away from home so young, yet were conflicted with wanting me to have the "college experience". Well, into my 2nd semester I got into a little bit of trouble and dad had to fly to Tampa to come rescue me. He made me pack and go back to NJ. My sister lived in NY at the time in the Hudson Valley and he said if I wanted to go "away" to school, it either had to be a NJ school or I could go to a school near my sister in NY. I chose NY.


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> Because we don't want to get banned for thinking about shoe sizes or tripods for "cameras" or anything else that may have a double meaning....although I personally would LOVE to know what the guys think and of course are the myths true....


----------



## Madonna3

Sadly, I can attest that the myths are not true for all. I was very disappointed


----------



## DIS_MERI

DCTooTall said:


> What's wrong with that?     He's young enough that he could probably keep up with you,     and the height difference could work.



lol, only time will tell, I suppose.  I guess my ex has me biased, since I caught him young and expected him to grow up....when he never did it caused a lot of friction.  So, now, I have to be happy with someone where they are at, to avoid that squashed expectation problem.

As for height, my ex is almost 6'4", so I know it could work.  We do have a hilarious picture from our wedding of him bending over so far to kiss me that he looks headless   I did skip heels for the wedding (and all the other times, I have a weak ankle) because I figured with a 14 inch height difference it wasn't going to matter anyway 

My big thing is, I don't want to assume anything.  I'm not a pursuer, so it is up to the guy to catch me.  I'm not going to assume a young guy is interested in a woman with 3 kids, a dozen years older than him and 15 inches shorter, kwim?  So, it'd have to get past that before we could move onto what I'm looking for 



Madonna3 said:


> Tall guys are hot.



I'm not too hung up on height, they do need to be at least as tall as I am, but that's not exactly a tough bar to get past   Obviously with a tall XH it's not exactly a disqualifer for me 



DCTooTall said:


> You know what they say about us tall guys right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We tend to hit our heads on things a lot.



Gonna leave that one alone


----------



## Madonna3

The IRS is teasing me with a tax refund again. They've done this to me now about 5 times. They put a date that I should expect a refund by and then that date comes and goes and no money. The new date is May 3. Here's hoping.   Btw, DC, rather suddenly, when I click on the "quick reply" button on the board, it does nothing. Also, when I click on the smilies at right, it does nothing. When I edit posts, I have to click edit and then inside the edit post, I have to click edit again. It just started yesterday and I have no idea what could be causing it. I've checked my options, but nothing there for that problem. Any ideas?


----------



## DCTooTall

Madonna3 said:


> Sadly, I can attest that the myths are not true for all. I was very disappointed



   Is this my turn to no comment?




DIS_MERI said:


> lol, only time will tell, I suppose.  I guess my ex has me biased, since I caught him young and expected him to grow up....when he never did it caused a lot of friction.  So, now, I have to be happy with someone where they are at, to avoid that squashed expectation problem.



Ah!  There's the problem.    

You should never expect to be able to change someone,   cause seldom does it actually happen.   

And if the guy is an immature kid,   odds are that's not changing either.




DIS_MERI said:


> Gonna leave that one alone



  Gee,      You guys are no fun.    I make a simple innocent comment,   then everybody starts making comments that hint they've completely twisted things around,  yet won't share.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Ok,  i'm seriously starting to get concerned about this group.   Since when did we start biting our tongues?
> 
> 
> Try to keep up with the posts in this thread?



Don't worry too much at it DC, when Holy Week is over, I'll go back to normal. . .lol



NJDiva said:


> Because we don't want to get banned for thinking about shoe sizes or tripods for "cameras" or anything else that may have a double meaning....although I personally would LOVE to know what the guys think and of course are the myths true....



ROFLMAO. . .I can answer this one about my ex, but I don't want to generalize because of one. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

Madonna3 said:


> The IRS is teasing me with a tax refund again. They've done this to me now about 5 times. They put a date that I should expect a refund by and then that date comes and goes and no money. The new date is May 3. Here's hoping.   Btw, DC, rather suddenly, when I click on the "quick reply" button on the board, it does nothing. Also, when I click on the smilies at right, it does nothing. When I edit posts, I have to click edit and then inside the edit post, I have to click edit again. It just started yesterday and I have no idea what could be causing it. I've checked my options, but nothing there for that problem. Any ideas?




Um....     did you install any new antivirus/antispyware software?   or any pop up or ad blockers?

it could be something is breaking the page links since they do tend to utilize some basic scripting.   some programs when they have their protection levels turned up or security settings too high can cause problems with functions you want to work.


----------



## DIS_MERI

DCTooTall said:


> Ah!  There's the problem.
> 
> You should never expect to be able to change someone,   cause seldom does it actually happen.
> 
> And if the guy is an immature kid,   odds are that's not changing either.



Yep, that was my bad.  In my defense, he was 20 (I was 22) when we started dating, so I don't think I was *totally* off base for expecting him to grow up a wee bit.....


----------



## Madonna3

DCTooTall said:


> Is this my turn to no comment?


  Why? Have we been together and I was disappointed? 


DCTooTall said:


> Um....     did you install any new antivirus/antispyware software?   or any pop up or ad blockers?
> 
> it could be something is breaking the page links since they do tend to utilize some basic scripting.   some programs when they have their protection levels turned up or security settings too high can cause problems with functions you want to work.



 Well now I really broke something because when I replied to this message, everything is in HTML now.  I haven't done anything to any program.


----------



## DCTooTall

DIS_MERI said:


> Yep, that was my bad.  In my defense, he was 20 (I was 22) when we started dating, so I don't think I was *totally* off base for expecting him to grow up a wee bit.....




Eh.....   Tough call.      At the very least though,   you could be forgiven for being young and naive...


----------



## Madonna3

Madonna3 said:


> Well now I really broke something because when I replied to this message, everything is in HTML now.  I haven't done anything to any program.



Nm about the HTML. I figured that part out. Nothing has changed for the other problems, however.


----------



## DCTooTall

Madonna3 said:


> Why? Have we been together and I was disappointed?


 
  Not that I'm aware of.....


       .....   But I did drink a whole hell of a lot in EPCOT last month,    so maybe I'm not remembering something I should?  




Madonna3 said:


> Well now I really broke something because when I replied to this message, everything is in HTML now.  I haven't done anything to any program.



   What browser are you using?


----------



## Madonna3

DCTooTall said:


> What browser are you using?



the fox.


----------



## Mandyjg20

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Right-o on that one... but after losing 200lbs over the last 10 years, I want to maintain where I am, so I have to lose these 20lbs now so I can gain them back at disney... my rear end is like the stock market and Im just trying to be a good broker...



lmao


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

I am surprised at how many of the our exes are so TALL. My own was 6'4". I'm 5'6". Maybe we should form a support group...


----------



## Mandyjg20

NJDiva said:


> Because we don't want to get banned for thinking about shoe sizes or tripods for "cameras" or anything else that may have a double meaning....although I personally would LOVE to know what the guys think and of course are the myths true....




Hahaha   i enjoyed your post.

I love tall guys too


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Madonna3 said:


> Usually 6' and up
> 
> 
> 
> So many dirty, dirty things are going through my mind right now. So. Many.



 Wow....


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Madonna3 said:


> Sadly, I can attest that the myths are not true for all. I was very disappointed



I second AND third that emotion...


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I am surprised at how many of the our exes are so TALL. My own was 6'4". I'm 5'6". Maybe we should form a support group...



My ex was 6'7" and Im tall myself at 5'9"...however, I find that the short brothers are mmm mmmm... good.


----------



## DCTooTall

Madonna3 said:


> the fox.



I'd check under Tools to make sure you didn't enable private browsing.   also go into the options under content and verify that the javascript box is checked.


....how did I end up becoming tech support?  I thought I was done doing web support years ago.   



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I am surprised at how many of the our exes are so TALL. My own was 6'4". I'm 5'6". Maybe we should form a support group...



  I'd say it almost sounds like you girls already have one here,      but I'm not sure if with me and Blue here if it's a support group or a group of addicts looking for their next fix.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I'd check under Tools to make sure you didn't enable private browsing.   also go into the options under content and verify that the javascript box is checked.
> 
> 1) ....how did I end up becoming tech support?  I thought I was done doing web support years ago.
> 
> 2)  I'd say it almost sounds like you girls already have one here,      but I'm not sure if with me and Blue here if it's a support group or a group of addicts looking for their next fix.



1) Being tech support is earning you brownie points. 

2) We're not addicted just because "We need it, we want it, we've got to have more of it!"  Oh wait... Well, I'm not really trying to quit anyway.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

LaLalovesWDW said:


> My ex was 6'7" and Im tall myself at 5'9"...however, I find that the short brothers are mmm mmmm... good.



Agreed.  I've been in relationships with guys who are not 6 foot plus, I just ended up married to a tall one. My best friend from high school is 5'9" and the tall guys were always attracted to her (partially) because they didn't have to bend down so far.


----------



## Mandyjg20

So my daughter found alot of the stuff I was going to stick in her easter basket, Im so upset, I wanted to get away from the whole candy thing (we have a problem in my house we are all carb addicts, haha) but now in order to make up for the surprise factor gone, the easter bunny is going to hit the candy pretty big now at our house because I ran out of cool idea gifts to get her..  Five below here i come


----------



## bluedevilinaz

nurse.darcy said:


> Both of you. . .baaaaaad
> 
> 
> Stand up straight. . .be proud of your height.  Remember, most girls like tall men.
> 
> 
> Again, stand up straight. It works for us girls.



Hahahaha You know you love it!

Yeah well like DC said, It makes it easier to talk especially in a loud environment.

Haha well if I could even get a date I'd be more likely to stand straight. I can't even get the time of day usually let alone a phone number.




NJDiva said:


> Because we don't want to get banned for thinking about shoe sizes or tripods for "cameras" or anything else that may have a double meaning....although I personally would LOVE to know what the guys think and of course are the myths true....



Exaaaactly! hahaha sometimes the myth's are true but the guys that usually brag about it are lieing. haha.


----------



## NJDiva

well I am so glad I could put a smile on everyone's face this morning...my work is done.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Yeah this forum definitely started off my day great! Between that and applying for another Painter job in Tucson(my parent's still live down there) that looks VERY promising all in all it was a great start to the week!


----------



## DIS_MERI

Whee!  Just checked the weather forecast for England and it sounds like it will be nicer there than here while I am on my trip   Now I just have to run and pick up 5000 things, pack, and survive then next 3 days, 4 hours and 30 minutes 

I have to give my XH kudos for this trip, he took his vacation time around my schedule.  We get along better divorced than we did married


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DIS_MERI said:


> Whee!  Just checked the weather forecast for England and it sounds like it will be nicer there than here while I am on my trip   Now I just have to run and pick up 5000 things, pack, and survive then next 3 days, 4 hours and 30 minutes
> 
> I have to give my XH kudos for this trip, he took his vacation time around my schedule.  We get along better divorced than we did married




Sounds like you're all set for a great vacation! I've never been out of the US and don't even have a passport. haha I'm sure you'll survive just fine. 

Haha it's funny how things like that work eh? One of my ex g/f's and I are much better friends than we were a couple.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

DIS_MERI said:


> Whee!  Just checked the weather forecast for England and it sounds like it will be nicer there than here while I am on my trip   Now I just have to run and pick up 5000 things, pack, and survive then next 3 days, 4 hours and 30 minutes
> 
> I have to give my XH kudos for this trip, he took his vacation time around my schedule.  We get along better divorced than we did married



Have fun on your trip!  I am the same way with my xh... we can talk for an hour and it actually is a great conversation. he's great with keeping his schedule with his daughter and everything... but as a husband? 

hell-to-the-no.


----------



## ahoff

Madonna3 said:


> Yes. It's been there since the 70's. That building has quite a history as it was once home to the towns founding family.
> 
> The town wasn't really up my alley as it was a bit too "artsy" for me, but the school has an excellent "psych" program so I went there after a short stint at USF. I was 17 when I started USF and much to my parents protest as they didn't feel I should be away from home so young, yet were conflicted with wanting me to have the "college experience". Well, into my 2nd semester I got into a little bit of trouble and dad had to fly to Tampa to come rescue me. He made me pack and go back to NJ. My sister lived in NY at the time in the Hudson Valley and he said if I wanted to go "away" to school, it either had to be a NJ school or I could go to a school near my sister in NY. I chose NY.



It was certainly a cool old building, loved all the old brick walls.  I liked the town a lot, always felt there was a real Deadhead influence there.



DIS_MERI said:


> Whee!  Just checked the weather forecast for England and it sounds like it will be nicer there than here while I am on my trip   Now I just have to run and pick up 5000 things, pack, and survive then next 3 days, 4 hours and 30 minutes



Have a good trip, what part are you going to?




DIS_MERI said:


> I have to give my XH kudos for this trip, he took his vacation time around my schedule.  We get along better divorced than we did married



I just spent all day yesterday with my ex, and we got along fine.


I was thinking about all the musical acts at DW, anyone have a favorite?  I always try to go to DTD at least once, there is a guy there who plays on weekends named Dominic Gaudois.  Reminds me very much of Keller Williams.  The steel drum band in AK is also a must see.  I miss the Village Beatniks, who were in AK, but the Jammin Janitors in Epcot are fun to watch.  As are the drummers in Japan, reminded me of Billy and Mickey during the drum solos


----------



## DIS_MERI

ahoff said:


> Have a good trip, what part are you going to?



It's my 70yo Mom and I, we are mostly hanging out in the Southeast.  We both love castles and she loves gardens.  The game plan includes: drive through Oxford to building gaze, see Blenheim Palace, Sandringham Royal Estate, Sissinghurst Castle Garden, Bodiam Castle, maybe Great Dixter House and Nursery, Leeds Castle, Battle Abbey and Hastings, Chartwell, Knole, maybe Penhurst Place, Ightham Mote, Hever Castle, Royal Pavilion at Brighton, Fishbourne Roman Villa, Arundel Castle and Petworth.  All in 10 days, 2 of which are totally for travel.  My Dad claims we are doing a monthlong trip in a week and a half


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> It's my 70yo Mom and I, we are mostly hanging out in the Southeast.  We both love castles and she loves gardens.  The game plan includes: drive through Oxford to building gaze, see Blenheim Palace, Sandringham Royal Estate, Sissinghurst Castle Garden, Bodiam Castle, maybe Great Dixter House and Nursery, Leeds Castle, Battle Abbey and Hastings, Chartwell, Knole, maybe Penhurst Place, Ightham Mote, Hever Castle, Royal Pavilion at Brighton, Fishbourne Roman Villa, Arundel Castle and Petworth.  All in 10 days, 2 of which are totally for travel.  My Dad claims we are doing a monthlong trip in a week and a half



Sounds really cool! The longest I've ever been to England was a couple hour layover  at the airport on my way to Spain.


----------



## Madonna3

I might have fixed my problem, DC. When you said "broken scripts" I decided to clear the cache. I just used the "quick reply" feature.

And now I just made an edit


----------



## Madonna3

And I got my smilies back. Thanks for the brainstorm.


----------



## Mandyjg20

DIS_MERI said:


> It's my 70yo Mom and I, we are mostly hanging out in the Southeast.  We both love castles and she loves gardens.  The game plan includes: drive through Oxford to building gaze, see Blenheim Palace, Sandringham Royal Estate, Sissinghurst Castle Garden, Bodiam Castle, maybe Great Dixter House and Nursery, Leeds Castle, Battle Abbey and Hastings, Chartwell, Knole, maybe Penhurst Place, Ightham Mote, Hever Castle, Royal Pavilion at Brighton, Fishbourne Roman Villa, Arundel Castle and Petworth.  All in 10 days, 2 of which are totally for travel.  My Dad claims we are doing a monthlong trip in a week and a half



That sounds like an awesome trip, have a great time!!
I want to go to England so bad   I watch BBC America all the time, and PBS when the are showing the Brit Coms


----------



## bluedevilinaz

I have a phone interview at 2pm tomorrow for a painter job in Tucson!  It sounds very promising so keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## Mandyjg20

bluedevilinaz said:


> I have a phone interview at 2pm tomorrow for a painter job in Tucson!  It sounds very promising so keep your fingers crossed!



Good luck


----------



## Madonna3

bluedevilinaz said:


> I have a phone interview at 2pm tomorrow for a painter job in Tucson!  It sounds very promising so keep your fingers crossed!



So excited for you!


----------



## NJDiva

bluedevilinaz said:


> I have a phone interview at 2pm tomorrow for a painter job in Tucson!  It sounds very promising so keep your fingers crossed!



so you will be our painting bartender???
will you relocate?


----------



## bluedevilinaz

NJDiva said:


> so you will be our painting bartender???
> will you relocate?



I already was your painting bartender.  Although, it was more a bartending painter since I got into painting first. haha. 

Yup. My parent's still live in Tucson and are taking care of my pup for me until I get a job somewhere so I'll move in with them until January and then find my own place.




Madonna3 said:


> So excited for you!





Mandyjg20 said:


> Good luck



Thanks guys!


----------



## nurse.darcy

bluedevilinaz said:


> I already was your painting bartender.  Although, it was more a bartending painter since I got into painting first. haha.
> 
> Yup. My parent's still live in Tucson and are taking care of my pup for me until I get a job somewhere so I'll move in with them until January and then find my own place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!



It looks to me like Tucson/Henderson seems to be the places you have lived for the past few year.  Good luck to you on your new job venture.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1) Being tech support is earning you brownie points.
> 
> 2) We're not addicted just because "We need it, we want it, we've got to have more of it!"  Oh wait... Well, I'm not really trying to quit anyway.



 I needed brownie points?






DIS_MERI said:


> It's my 70yo Mom and I, we are mostly hanging out in the Southeast.  We both love castles and she loves gardens.  The game plan includes: drive through Oxford to building gaze, see Blenheim Palace, Sandringham Royal Estate, Sissinghurst Castle Garden, Bodiam Castle, maybe Great Dixter House and Nursery, Leeds Castle, Battle Abbey and Hastings, Chartwell, Knole, maybe Penhurst Place, Ightham Mote, Hever Castle, Royal Pavilion at Brighton, Fishbourne Roman Villa, Arundel Castle and Petworth.  All in 10 days, 2 of which are totally for travel.  My Dad claims we are doing a monthlong trip in a week and a half



  Hmmmm...  You do realize that you will be in England just after the season premier of Doctor Who airs.   Which is a British institution....   and for the first time is airing an episode actually filmed in the US.

.....

I'm jealous.



Madonna3 said:


> I might have fixed my problem, DC. When you said "broken scripts" I decided to clear the cache. I just used the "quick reply" feature.
> 
> And now I just made an edit





Madonna3 said:


> And I got my smilies back. Thanks for the brainstorm.







bluedevilinaz said:


> I have a phone interview at 2pm tomorrow for a painter job in Tucson!  It sounds very promising so keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I needed brownie points?



Are you hater-ading on the brownie points?? I'll take them if you don't want them. You never know when you might need some.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Are you hater-ading on the brownie points?? I'll take them if you don't want them. You never know when you might need some.



Well maybe I should ask first...

What kind of brownies are they?    If they are the good kind I'd be an idiot to pass on them.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Well maybe I should ask first...
> 
> What kind of brownies are they?    If they are the good kind I'd be an idiot to pass on them.



Ok...is it weird that I pictured little smurf-like men when you said that? Too many fantasy movies apparently...


And these are good brownies, chocolate AND peanut butter. Though maybe that's not the exact kind of "good" brownie you're thinking of...


----------



## bluedevilinaz

nurse.darcy said:


> It looks to me like Tucson/Henderson seems to be the places you have lived for the past few year.  Good luck to you on your new job venture.



Was in Tucson from April 2002 until April 2008 when I moved to Palmdale, Ca from april 2008-May 2009 and then I moved to Henderson in May 2009 and have been here since then, so almost 2 years now so yeah, I've spent the last 10 years in the desert. haha. I love living in the desert because of the fact that its 300+ days a year of sunshine and I can ride my motorcycle basically year round.  Thanks. I should HOPEFULLY know tomorrow after my interview if I have the job or not.


----------



## DMass

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> And these are good brownies, chocolate AND peanut butter. Though maybe that's not the exact kind of "good" brownie you're thinking of...



"Good" brownies? Whatever do you mean?


----------



## DCTooTall

DMass said:


> "Good" brownies? Whatever do you mean?



   Take it however you want.


Though I guess considering the date,  I should have known that someone would read something into it.


----------



## Mandyjg20

DCTooTall said:


> Take it however you want.
> 
> 
> Though I guess considering the date,  I should have known that someone would read something into it.




 yea you should have!


----------



## ahoff

DIS_MERI said:


> It's my 70yo Mom and I, we are mostly hanging out in the Southeast.  We both love castles and she loves gardens.  The game plan includes: drive through Oxford to building gaze, see Blenheim Palace, Sandringham Royal Estate, Sissinghurst Castle Garden, Bodiam Castle, maybe Great Dixter House and Nursery, Leeds Castle, Battle Abbey and Hastings, Chartwell, Knole, maybe Penhurst Place, Ightham Mote, Hever Castle, Royal Pavilion at Brighton, Fishbourne Roman Villa, Arundel Castle and Petworth.  All in 10 days, 2 of which are totally for travel.  My Dad claims we are doing a monthlong trip in a week and a half



Sounds like a fun trip.  Are you doing the driving?  Was in England for a week once, stayed at an airbase for some soccer matches but also went to London  for a day and did all the touristy-type things.  Have a great time!




bluedevilinaz said:


> I have a phone interview at 2pm tomorrow for a painter job in Tucson!  It sounds very promising so keep your fingers crossed!



Good Luck!



DMass said:


> "Good" brownies? Whatever do you mean?





DCTooTall said:


> Take it however you want.
> 
> 
> Though I guess considering the date,  I should have known that someone would read something into it.




Yes, it may be 5 o'clock somewhere but it is 4-20 everywhere today.  That must be why today is a nationwide one-day showing of the Grateful Dead movie at a theater near you!
http://www.jambands.com/news/2011/03/23/the-grateful-dead-movie-heads-back-to-theaters-on-april-20


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Good morning all... reading the last few pages this morning made me smile when I didn't want to come to work... 




ahoff said:


> Yes, it may be 5 o'clock somewhere but it is 4-20 everywhere today.  That must be why today is a nationwide one-day showing of the Grateful Dead movie at a theater near you!
> http://www.jambands.com/news/2011/03/23/the-grateful-dead-movie-heads-back-to-theaters-on-april-20




wow, is it 420 day??  I never knew such a thing existed.. LOL


On another note, has anyone seen "Insidious"?   OMG, my daughter had a playdate last evening so I took myself to the movies and decided to see this since I LOOOOOOVE spooky movies... I did not expect that I would need a Depends half-way through it, but that movie was really good.


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Good morning all... reading the last few pages this morning made me smile when I didn't want to come to work...



It's a gift.



   (unfortunately,   the DIS doesn't seem to take returns or exchanges without a receipt,   and for some reason we didn't even get a gift receipt.)





LaLalovesWDW said:


> wow, is it 420 day??  I never knew such a thing existed.. LOL



  Of course there is!    I mean,   if you can have Pancake Day and Waffle Day,    I don't see why you can't have a 420 day on 4-20.     

it's kinda the same thing that will bring us Star Wars Day next month on the 4th.


----------



## DIS_MERI

I was going to comment last night, but was called away by the tornado sirens!!  I don't have a basement so whenever there are tornado warnings my friend calls me and we go over to her house (I do have a weather radio, but it didn't go off  ).  The warnings/watches split our county basically right where we live, so I'm glad we went over, even though we didn't even have rain in the hour we were there.



bluedevilinaz said:


> I have a phone interview at 2pm tomorrow for a painter job in Tucson!  It sounds very promising so keep your fingers crossed!



Good luck!  



DCTooTall said:


> Hmmmm...  You do realize that you will be in England just after the season premier of Doctor Who airs.   Which is a British institution....   and for the first time is airing an episode actually filmed in the US.



No, I'm surprised I didn't manage to catch that too, since the Prince decided to go and get married during my trip  



ahoff said:


> Sounds like a fun trip.  Are you doing the driving?  Was in England for a week once, stayed at an airbase for some soccer matches but also went to London  for a day and did all the touristy-type things.  Have a great time!



Yes, I'll be doing the driving.  Mom doesn't drive much even at home (she's an almost 11 year breast cancer survivor and Dad doesn't usually let her out of his sight and treats her like spun glass  ), and I did live in England for 2 years, even if that was 7 years ago, lol.  I already drive a manual, so it won't be *that* huge of an adjustment   And thanks, we plan to have a great time   Exhausting, but great 



LaLalovesWDW said:


> On another note, has anyone seen "Insidious"?   OMG, my daughter had a playdate last evening so I took myself to the movies and decided to see this since I LOOOOOOVE spooky movies... I did not expect that I would need a Depends half-way through it, but that movie was really good.



I don't do spooky movies, but I'm glad you enjoyed it   Actually, I don't do many movies at all.  In the last 3 years, I've been to the drive-in once (Night at the Museum 2 and Ice Age 3) and the theater twice (saw Dawn Treader twice, lol.  Once with a girlfriend and loved it, so I took the 2 bigger kids and we saw it in 3D).  I like movies, but I don't *have* to see them in the theater.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

It's so quiet on here...


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> It's so quiet on here...




I think everybody decided to try some brownies thanks to the earlier conversation,  and now just want to chill out,  relax,  and veg out instead of running the marathon this thread can turn into.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I think everybody decided to try some brownies thanks to the earlier conversation,  and now just want to chill out,  relax,  and veg out instead of running the marathon this thread can turn into.



Haha, I guess it's up to us to amuse ourselves while everybody else admires the pretty colors.


----------



## DIS_MERI

I figured it was just my chat/thread-killing talent


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Duuuuuuude....... look at allllll the colors maaaaan!!! hahahahaha


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

I wish they would make it legal to have a 4:20 break at the office... aww man, my boss would be so much more cooler than he's not.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> I think everybody decided to try some brownies thanks to the earlier conversation,  and now just want to chill out,  relax,  and veg out instead of running the marathon this thread can turn into.



I'm here...in between reading injury reports and contractor meetings I've been lurking.
And just so you all know I am Sooooo ready for vacation! I hope the parks are ready for me and the other Northeast Divas!


----------



## Graeme

DCTooTall said:


> You do realize that you will be in England just after the season premier of Doctor Who airs.   Which is a British institution....



I remember watching the cybermen from behind the couch when I was a little kid!



DIS_MERI said:


> No, I'm surprised I didn't manage to catch that too, since the Prince decided to go and get married during my trip.



I decided to get out of the country while he's doing it! Have a good time in England, it's really hot at the moment, well for an English April anyway!



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> It's so quiet on here...



Normally I can't get a word in edgewise! Do you know how hard it is to lurk on this thread????


----------



## DIS_MERI

Graeme said:


> I decided to get out of the country while he's doing it! Have a good time in England, it's really hot at the moment, well for an English April anyway!



I've been watching the weather and it looks like it should be lovely!  I think it is supposed to be both warmer and sunnier there than here, and I definitely appreciate that!  Now if the pound will stop rising in value against the dollar for the next 2 weeks, I will really be a happy girl 

Hope you enjoy your trip, as well!



On a disney note, I'm thinking about changing our dates (again....).  I'm a sucker for free dining and disney just sent me a pin for August dates for the 3rd time....I'm seriously torn on this.  Disney isn't good for the indecisive.....


----------



## Graeme

DIS_MERI said:


> Now if the pound will stop rising in value against the dollar for the next 2 weeks, I will really be a happy girl



No, no!! I've got to recoup some of the money I lost when you were outstripping us this time last year!!


----------



## DIS_MERI

Graeme said:


> No, no!! I've got to recoup some of the money I lost when you were outstripping us this time last year!!



I called it first!  Sadly, if it doesn't work like calling shotgun and requires luck, it will go in your favor (or favour) and not mine....


----------



## ahoff

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> It's so quiet on here...





DCTooTall said:


> I think everybody decided to try some brownies thanks to the earlier conversation,  and now just want to chill out,  relax,  and veg out instead of running the marathon this thread can turn into.



There is also that thing called 'work' that gets in the way of internet surfing.....



DIS_MERI said:


> Now if the pound will stop rising in value against the dollar for the next 2 weeks, I will really be a happy girl



Was just talking to a co-worker who just returned from Switzerland.  He said the SFr is down.  When I used to go there for work it was about 1.2 SFr to a dollar when I first started , then near the end it was less than 1.1, now it is about .86 to the dollar.  Good luck with your exchange rate!


----------



## Disneyfan71

Good afternoon everyone...it's HOT here in NC today and don't like the pollen either.  It's making my throat sore.   Hope everyone else is having a good day.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

So I just got a phone call setting up an interview at 10am tomorrow at Mandalay Bay! Ugh! Now I have to choose between the 2 jobs. They pay about the same too so that doesn't help *sigh* :/


----------



## Offsides

Disneyfan71 said:


> Good afternoon everyone...it's HOT here in NC today and don't like the pollen either.  It's making my throat sore.   Hope everyone else is having a good day.



I WISH it was hot here. I am so sick of winter/winter weather I could cry. What happened to spring?!


----------



## Mandyjg20

DIS_MERI said:


> I've been watching the weather and it looks like it should be lovely!  I think it is supposed to be both warmer and sunnier there than here, and I definitely appreciate that!  Now if the pound will stop rising in value against the dollar for the next 2 weeks, I will really be a happy girl



I hope so for you!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hello everyone. . .I have read every word but seriously have not had time to post today, work was uber crazy.  Just got home and will head out again shortly for a little r & r.  Just wanted to stop in and say Hello. . .


----------



## NJDiva

Offsides said:


> I WISH it was hot here. I am so sick of winter/winter weather I could cry. What happened to spring?!



I have a crew working there now...evidently there's an environmental issue up there that I had to ship 4 of my guys from Jersey to work up there. They all said it was cold and snowy. I feel for you dear, I had to go to Canada in March and it was 11 degrees and snowing....


----------



## nurse.darcy

Graeme said:


> No, no!! I've got to recoup some of the money I lost when you were outstripping us this time last year!!



Please. . .just quit going to pubs for awhile. . .yeah, nevermind that. . .lol. . .my brain hurt just from saying that. . .lol.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Wow, I actually kept up with the thread today...LOL. I guess y'all was celebrating 420 to the fullest, huh?? 

Ok, I have a question... after doing some research on this "jellyrolls" place, I looked up all of the nightlife areas of WDW in my handy dandy 2011  Birnbaum Guide. You guys (particularly the Northeast Divas and fans) have opened me up to a whole new world! LOL. I can't believe how many bars and clubs are at Disney now. Back when Downtown Disney first was born, I think there was just Pleasure Island and I had gone to the BET club once, but that was lame and never thought of it again.   

What are your favorite spots?? 

I definitely want to try and hit at least one spot a night that I'm there.


----------



## nurse.darcy

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Wow, I actually kept up with the thread today...LOL. I guess y'all was celebrating 420 to the fullest, huh??
> 
> Ok, I have a question... after doing some research on this "jellyrolls" place, I looked up all of the nightlife areas of WDW in my handy dandy 2011  Birnbaum Guide. You guys (particularly the Northeast Divas and fans) have opened me up to a whole new world! LOL. I can't believe how many bars and clubs are at Disney now. Back when Downtown Disney first was born, I think there was just Pleasure Island and I had gone to the BET club once, but that was lame and never thought of it again.
> 
> What are your favorite spots??
> 
> I definitely want to try and hit at least one spot a night that I'm there.



Wow, I don't want you to get overwhelmed.  The clubs of Pleasure Island are now closed.  Jellyrolls is a great place on the Boardwalk. . .its a dueling piano bar with a lot of life in it.  Atlantic Dance Hall is fun.  Since Pleasure Island closed, its a challenge to find the fun nightlife.  I love Bongos and the Irish place in DownTown Disney.  Also, there is a fun atmosphere in downtown Disney.  Also, POR has a great bar with Piano Bob playing most nights.  Lots of fun.  I love Tune Inn Lounge, but it is not an entertaining spot, unless you love entertaining bartenders. . .lol


----------



## bluedevilinaz

The interview today went pretty well. I think I've decided to stay in Vegas though and take the job up here since it pays almost the same and it wouldn't cost me $500 to move all my stuff like it would to move to Tucson. I have that interview in the morning at 10am. I found out that my friend who told me about the job is going to be interviewing me. haha. I'm fairly certain I'll get it.


----------



## nurse.darcy

bluedevilinaz said:


> The interview today went pretty well. I think I've decided to stay in Vegas though and take the job up here since it pays almost the same and it wouldn't cost me $500 to move all my stuff like it would to move to Tucson. I have that interview in the morning at 10am. I found out that my friend who told me about the job is going to be interviewing me. haha. I'm fairly certain I'll get it.



Okay, that is totally sweet. . .lol.


----------



## DIS_MERI

Well, I took the plunge on changing our dates....but not to August.  Now, we're going June 9-16!  We'll be getting in late on the 9th (my birthday  ) and DS will be able to do his much anticipated Star Wars Weekend.  We'll hit a YES class on the 15th, too.  And parks and waterparks.  Should be an exhausting vacation   Now, I have to go book my meals and go buy my disney gift cards from Sams (each $100 card has a $10 disney store card in it  ) because I only have 5 days until I have to pay in full and I'll be in England then


----------



## DIS_MERI

bluedevilinaz said:


> The interview today went pretty well. I think I've decided to stay in Vegas though and take the job up here since it pays almost the same and it wouldn't cost me $500 to move all my stuff like it would to move to Tucson. I have that interview in the morning at 10am. I found out that my friend who told me about the job is going to be interviewing me. haha. I'm fairly certain I'll get it.



Nice! Congrats on having to choose between jobs after having to survive unemployment for a while


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

bluedevilinaz said:


> The interview today went pretty well. I think I've decided to stay in Vegas though and take the job up here since it pays almost the same and it wouldn't cost me $500 to move all my stuff like it would to move to Tucson. I have that interview in the morning at 10am. I found out that my friend who told me about the job is going to be interviewing me. haha. I'm fairly certain I'll get it.



Love it! congrats!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DIS_MERI said:


> Well, I took the plunge on changing our dates....but not to August.  Now, we're going June 9-16!  We'll be getting in late on the 9th (my birthday  ) and DS will be able to do his much anticipated Star Wars Weekend.  We'll hit a YES class on the 15th, too.  And parks and waterparks.  Should be an exhausting vacation   Now, I have to go book my meals and go buy my disney gift cards from Sams (each $100 card has a $10 disney store card in it  ) because I only have 5 days until I have to pay in full and I'll be in England then



I wanted to see you when you came out.  However, I will be in California on those dates.  My son Graduates from high school on June 9.  Gotta go celebrate. . .lol.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

bluedevilinaz said:


> The interview today went pretty well. I think I've decided to stay in Vegas though and take the job up here since it pays almost the same and it wouldn't cost me $500 to move all my stuff like it would to move to Tucson. I have that interview in the morning at 10am. I found out that my friend who told me about the job is going to be interviewing me. haha. I'm fairly certain I'll get it.



 I'm glad you don't have to move.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> Well, I took the plunge on changing our dates....but not to August.  Now, we're going June 9-16!  We'll be getting in late on the 9th (my birthday  ) and DS will be able to do his much anticipated Star Wars Weekend.  We'll hit a YES class on the 15th, too.  And parks and waterparks.  Should be an exhausting vacation   Now, I have to go book my meals and go buy my disney gift cards from Sams (each $100 card has a $10 disney store card in it  ) because I only have 5 days until I have to pay in full and I'll be in England then



 Woohoo!!! I'll be there June 9 to 14!!! How you doing vacation buddy?


----------



## DIS_MERI

nurse.darcy said:


> I wanted to see you when you came out.  However, I will be in California on those dates.  My son Graduates from high school on June 9.  Gotta go celebrate. . .lol.



Awww, sorry to miss you, but definitely something to celebrate 



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Woohoo!!! I'll be there June 9 to 14!!! How you doing vacation buddy?



Woohoo!!  I knew your dates hit my birthday, but I couldn't remember if it was the end or the beginning.  Too cool that we will be there at the same time!  We will definitely have to meet up


----------



## bluedevilinaz

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, that is totally sweet. . .lol.



Isn't it though? haha



DIS_MERI said:


> Nice! Congrats on having to choose between jobs after having to survive unemployment for a while



Thanks. Unemployment is trying to throw me through the wringer again so we'll see who's butt I get to chew tomorrow.



LaLalovesWDW said:


> Love it! congrats!!



Thanks!



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm glad you don't have to move.



Me too! That would've been a long expensive drawn out process and I love Vegas too much. haha.


----------



## Madonna3

Hey all.

Just got home from softball. We lost, but it's ok because we had some really great plays, but in the end they just had more runs. My favorite part of the game - the shower afterward. There is nothing better than a nice cool shower after a work out. :


----------



## Madonna3

Also, in other news, I think I've decided to make my official family vacation for September. Gonna try for BLT Aug 31-Sept 5. I've been that time of year before and it's freaking hot , but the times when it's cooler, BLT has no avail unless I am willing to wait until 2012 and my vacation for 2012 includes a stay at the new resort so I won't be in the market for points that year. 

Anyway, hoping to score the BLT reservation!!


----------



## scillacc

Just thought I'd say hi and join in- love disney, can't wait to go back, but am trying to hold off so things can be all new again! outside philly here. Finally a beautiful day!


----------



## Floydian

scillacc said:


> Just thought I'd say hi and join in- love disney, can't wait to go back, but am trying to hold off so things can be all new again! outside philly here. Finally a beautiful day!



I would welcome you, but I think we've hit our capacity on PA folks. 

JK!


----------



## Floydian

Madonna3 said:


> Hey all.
> 
> Just got home from softball. We lost, but it's ok because we had some really great plays, but in the end they just had more runs. My favorite part of the game - the shower afterward. There is nothing better than a nice cool shower after a work out. :



I agree. I enjoy showers anyway, but when worn out and sweaty and dirty, it's exponentially more refreshing.

On a side note, I wonder if I'm the only one who read this...
"My favorite part of the game - the shower afterward."
and had images of it still being a "team sport".


----------



## ctnurse

Disneyfan71 said:


> Good afternoon everyone...it's HOT here in NC today and don't like the pollen either.  It's making my throat sore.   Hope everyone else is having a good day.


I wish it was warm in CT...it is still freezing here.


bluedevilinaz said:


> So I just got a phone call setting up an interview at 10am tomorrow at Mandalay Bay! Ugh! Now I have to choose between the 2 jobs. They pay about the same too so that doesn't help *sigh* :/


Good luck...when it rains it pours.


nurse.darcy said:


> Hello everyone. . .I have read every word but seriously have not had time to post today, work was uber crazy.  Just got home and will head out again shortly for a little r & r.  Just wanted to stop in and say Hello. . .


Me too....still loving the multi quote button...


LaLalovesWDW said:


> Wow, I actually kept up with the thread today...LOL. I guess y'all was celebrating 420 to the fullest, huh??
> 
> Ok, I have a question... after doing some research on this "jellyrolls" place, I looked up all of the nightlife areas of WDW in my handy dandy 2011  Birnbaum Guide. You guys (particularly the Northeast Divas and fans) have opened me up to a whole new world! LOL. I can't believe how many bars and clubs are at Disney now. Back when Downtown Disney first was born, I think there was just Pleasure Island and I had gone to the BET club once, but that was lame and never thought of it again.
> 
> What are your favorite spots??
> 
> I definitely want to try and hit at least one spot a night that I'm there.


Love Jellyrolls lots of fun.  Try the koolaid.  Also hung out it the sushi bar at the Swan. Drinking around the world is fun too.  


DIS_MERI said:


> Well, I took the plunge on changing our dates....but not to August.  Now, we're going June 9-16!  We'll be getting in late on the 9th (my birthday  ) and DS will be able to do his much anticipated Star Wars Weekend.  We'll hit a YES class on the 15th, too.  And parks and waterparks.  Should be an exhausting vacation   Now, I have to go book my meals and go buy my disney gift cards from Sams (each $100 card has a $10 disney store card in it  ) because I only have 5 days until I have to pay in full and I'll be in England then


I have 11 nights booked at POP in August just waiting if and when FD comes out to finalize plans. 


scillacc said:


> Just thought I'd say hi and join in- love disney, can't wait to go back, but am trying to hold off so things can be all new again! outside philly here. Finally a beautiful day!



Hi and join in...I'm sure DC will give you the official welcome.


----------



## Madonna3

Floydian said:


> On a side note, I wonder if I'm the only one who read this...
> "My favorite part of the game - the shower afterward."
> and had images of it still being a "team sport".



No one wanted to join in 

They had wives. Like, really, they could have come too


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

scillacc said:


> Just thought I'd say hi and join in- love disney, can't wait to go back, but am trying to hold off so things can be all new again! outside philly here. Finally a beautiful day!



 to the board!


In other news (that phrase is getting a lot of use today ):
So sad because I woke up with a cold this morning. 

Down side: Inability to breathe through my nose and mouth at the same time. 

Upside: Low, sexy voice.


----------



## Sunshinesmile

I hear that this is the thread for the single people.


----------



## Offsides

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> to the board!
> 
> 
> In other news (that phrase is getting a lot of use today ):
> So sad because I woke up with a cold this morning.
> 
> Down side: Inability to breathe through my nose and mouth at the same time.
> 
> Upside: Low, sexy voice.



I _hate_ not being able to breathe through my nose. It drives me nuts. If it happens at night, it takes for FOREVER for me to fall asleep.  Blah.

I hope your cold gets better soon!! But, rock the sexy voice while you can


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Sunshinesmile said:


> I hear that this is the thread for the single people.



You heard right and so I say unto you: 



Offsides said:


> I _hate_ not being able to breathe through my nose. It drives me nuts. If it happens at night, it takes for FOREVER for me to fall asleep.  Blah.
> 
> I hope your cold gets better soon!! But, rock the sexy voice while you can



I'm working on rocking the voice, but it would help if I didn't want to yank out my own vocal cords.


----------



## DCTooTall

It's so nice to see that when I go to 3rd shift,   everybody else picks up the newbie welcoming duties during the day.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Haha, I guess it's up to us to amuse ourselves while everybody else admires the pretty colors.



 What's wrong with Pretty colors?   I like watching the pretty colors. 



DIS_MERI said:


> I figured it was just my chat/thread-killing talent



  We've had MUCH worse comments from people attempting to kill the thread,   yet we are still going strong.     I don't think anybody at this point could successfully kill this thing.



bluedevilinaz said:


> Duuuuuuude....... look at allllll the colors maaaaan!!! hahahahaha







LaLalovesWDW said:


> I wish they would make it legal to have a 4:20 break at the office... aww man, my boss would be so much more cooler than he's not.



   I still remember back in 2000 when I worked at Mindspring doing tech support.   probably about 2/3rds of the call center went on "break" around 4:15.... and you should've heard some of the tech support calls at 4:40.   


Of course,   this is the same company who's "unofficial Official" drug testing policy was "You have drugs?  Give them to your supervisor and they'll test them for you."




Graeme said:


> I remember watching the cybermen from behind the couch when I was a little kid!



 Sadly I never got to do the behind the couch bit.....


....My parent's had the couch up against the wall,  so there wasn't room for me.





Graeme said:


> Normally I can't get a word in edgewise! Do you know how hard it is to lurk on this thread????



  Hey!  nobody gets away easy here.   If you don't want to participate,  we are still going to make you work for your enjoyment.  



DIS_MERI said:


> Woohoo!!  I knew your dates hit my birthday, but I couldn't remember if it was the end or the beginning.  Too cool that we will be there at the same time!  We will definitely have to meet up



  Oh God.....  this could be dangerous.

   Hmmmm....  Tell ya what,    if you ladies want to chip in and fly me down there and give me some crash space,   I think I could manage to take the time off work to make the trip really interesting. (scary...  whatever...  )  




scillacc said:


> Just thought I'd say hi and join in- love disney, can't wait to go back, but am trying to hold off so things can be all new again! outside philly here. Finally a beautiful day!



 to the group!      The nice thing is that between Star Tours 2.0,  The Fantasyland Expansion work,  and the Haunted Mansion updates,      You won't have long to wait before there is a bunch of new things to enjoy.  



Floydian said:


> I would welcome you, but I think we've hit our capacity on PA folks.
> 
> JK!



  There is NEVER a max capacity on PA folk!      

  You are just jealous that we outnumber the Florida folk.



Floydian said:


> I agree. I enjoy showers anyway, but when worn out and sweaty and dirty, it's exponentially more refreshing.
> 
> On a side note, I wonder if I'm the only one who read this...
> "My favorite part of the game - the shower afterward."
> and had images of it still being a "team sport".



  Sooooo....      first base?   second?  third?    or was it a homerun shower?



ctnurse said:


> Hi and join in...I'm sure DC will give you the official welcome.



        as I mention above,   it's so nice seeing people helping make sure everyone is welcomed while I'm passed out in bed.   



Sunshinesmile said:


> I hear that this is the thread for the single people.



  And the crazy ones!    to the group and feel free free to join in.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Glad someone caught that. hahaha


----------



## Offsides

Annnd the Wing's are the only team to sweep their first round opponent and first to advance on to round 2 of the playoffs!!!


----------



## Graeme

Floydian said:


> On a side note, I wonder if I'm the only one who read this...
> "My favorite part of the game - the shower afterward."
> and had images of it still being a "team sport".







DCTooTall said:


> Hey!  nobody gets away easy here.   If you don't want to participate,  we are still going to make you work for your enjoyment.



It's the time difference! I have pages to catch up on by the time I get up!!


----------



## DCTooTall

Graeme said:


> It's the time difference! I have pages to catch up on by the time I get up!!



I'm working 3rd shift right now,   so that's no excuse.   In fact,   it almost makes it easier because you don't end up having another page of responses waiting for you after starting your multiquote reply to the previous 2 pages.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Graeme said:


> It's the time difference! I have pages to catch up on by the time I get up!!



Awe, you poor thing. . .I am absolutely sure you are up to the challenge. . .lol.



DCTooTall said:


> I'm working 3rd shift right now,   so that's no excuse.   In fact,   it almost makes it easier because you don't end up having another page of responses waiting for you after starting your multiquote reply to the previous 2 pages.



Its no walk in the park when you work day shift.  Trust me on this one. . .


----------



## bluedevilinaz

nurse.darcy said:


> Its no walk in the park when you work day shift.  Trust me on this one. . .



I don't work currently and I still have a hard time keeping up somedays.


----------



## nurse.darcy

bluedevilinaz said:


> I don't work currently and I still have a hard time keeping up somedays.



My point exactly. . .lol.  Good luck today by the way. . .hope all goes well and you get an actual job. . .Its been tough in Vegas for the past few years.


----------



## DCTooTall

It probably doesn't help that when I work days,   I'm bored off my *** most of the day so I can pretty much live on the DIS to keep up.....and contribute to the madness.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Off to shower and start my day. . .had to mention showering. . .lol.  Love my morning showers. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Off to shower and start my day. . .had to mention showering. . .lol.  Love my morning showers. . .



I'll let someone else have the honors of commenting on this one.


----------



## Mandyjg20

DCTooTall said:


> I'm working 3rd shift right now,   so that's no excuse.   In fact,   it almost makes it easier because you don't end up having another page of responses waiting for you after starting your multiquote reply to the previous 2 pages.



Do you like 3rd shift?  I am thinking I want to switch to a 3rd shift job


----------



## Mandyjg20

I woke up thinking today was Friday and i was all excited only to have my coworker tell me today was only Thursday


----------



## DCTooTall

Mandyjg20 said:


> Do you like 3rd shift?  I am thinking I want to switch to a 3rd shift job



I love it for 2 reasons.

1. When I don't have anything to do,  I can goof off however I want without having to worry about someone coming up behind me and seeing me doing stuff I shouldn't be.  (like catching up on hours of quality TV on xfinitytv.com )

2.  I get to work a 4x10 schedule,  so I have a 3 day weekend.


----------



## ctnurse

Mandyjg20 said:


> Do you like 3rd shift?  I am thinking I want to switch to a 3rd shift job


Some people love 3rd shift. I can count the 11-7 shifts I have worked on one hand and it kills me.  It takes a week to get back to normal.  I guess I just need me beauty sleep.


Mandyjg20 said:


> I woke up thinking today was Friday and i was all excited only to have my coworker tell me today was only Thursday



Tell me about it I can't wait until this week is over.  I have to work Friday.


So who has plans for the long weekend??? Hope everyone has a great day the sun is finally shining here....It's going to be a great day!


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> Some people love 3rd shift. I can count the 11-7 shifts I have worked on one hand and it kills me.  It takes a week to get back to normal.  I guess I just need me beauty sleep.



  I can do the 3rd shift....   but i'm not a big fan of constantly changing.   It takes me a couple days to be comfortable on a shift without feeling tired all the time.   I think I'm finally readjusting now....    but I never did adjust to the day shift when I was back on it for a couple weeks.




ctnurse said:


> Tell me about it I can't wait until this week is over.  I have to work Friday.
> 
> 
> So who has plans for the long weekend??? Hope everyone has a great day the sun is finally shining here....It's going to be a great day!



This weekend isn't any longer than a "normal" weekend for me.   Even though it's a holiday,  it's not one the company officially recognizes.  (Think it's due to the fact that Easter always falls on a Sunday,   which is not a work-day,  so no need to recognize it since most people are off anyways.)


Though I do get paid tomorrow,  so that makes it a very Good Friday.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

nurse.darcy said:


> My point exactly. . .lol.  Good luck today by the way. . .hope all goes well and you get an actual job. . .Its been tough in Vegas for the past few years.



hahaha yeah. I go away for two hours and its like BAM! 3 pages. haha.

Thanks, me too. It's even worse now than it was before. Especially if, like me, you don't have any real experience in much outside of painting airplanes. haha


----------



## Mandyjg20

I have a two and half day weekend, which was why I was so excited when I thought today was Friday   Talk about getting ahead of myself.

Yeah I dont want to have to switch shifts all the time, but on a 3rd Shift schedule I would not have to pay for daycare, which would save a butt load of money!


----------



## Madonna3

Mornin y'all. Gonna go shower with Darcy.

Then I'll go to work where I'll spend an hour constantly hitting refresh on my email, surf the net for 2 hours, have lunch while reading the boards, hit refresh on the email for an hour, do some actual work for about 2 hours, read the news, go home.

I love non-patient days.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Good morning everybody! Three day weekend here, too. Which is kind of weird because I don't remember having Good Friday off in the past, but I'll take it!


----------



## NJDiva

Good morning all...I unfortunately don't have a long weekend but if you take a look at my ticket I am down to single digits. My vacation is on the horizon and I am in desperate need of some magic. Besides being stressed out from work a friend of mine from work died yesterday. So I was pretty much useless in the office yesterday and I'm not sure how today will fair. 
So I will need some serious happy from ya'll so I can function.


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> Good morning all...I unfortunately don't have a long weekend but if you take a look at my ticket I am down to single digits. My vacation is on the horizon and I am in desperate need of some magic. Besides being stressed out from work a friend of mine from work died yesterday. So I was pretty much useless in the office yesterday and I'm not sure how today will fair.
> So I will need some serious happy from ya'll so I can function.












That help any?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> Good morning all...I unfortunately don't have a long weekend but if you take a look at my ticket I am down to single digits. My vacation is on the horizon and I am in desperate need of some magic. Besides being stressed out from work a friend of mine from work died yesterday. So I was pretty much useless in the office yesterday and I'm not sure how today will fair.
> So I will need some serious happy from ya'll so I can function.



I am so sorry.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Goood mornting! 

After my babes went to bed, I stayed up into the wee hours doing remote configurations so I would not have to work this weekend.  yay...  today, I decided its going to be a good day... migraine and all... 

*DARCY: *Showering in the morning is always a great thing.  Now, what is interesting to me is the fact that Madonna3 is showering with you...unless that was the plan, of course. 

*DC: *That is hilarious about the 4:15 break... I would have loved to hear some of those calls! LOL.  Also, I used to work a 2.5 shift back in my help desk days (my shift was 6pm - 2am). It was quite interesting trying to figure out a sleep pattern from that.  I was usually a zombie by midnight. I could never get used to it.

*TEXASDISNEY:* I'm jealous about the 3-day weekend you have. I guess us hethens don't get that. 

*NJDIVA: * I'm sorry to hear about the death of your friend at work. Its sometimes just as tough as if it was a family member, especially since many times, we spend more time with our co-workers than our family. But, as I always say... Disney is like my Chicken Soup.. anytime I need to feel better I just head down to THe World. Its the best therapy, ever!


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Goood mornting!
> *DC: *That is hilarious about the 4:15 break... I would have loved to hear some of those calls! LOL.  Also, I used to work a 2.5 shift back in my help desk days (my shift was 6pm - 2am). It was quite interesting trying to figure out a sleep pattern from that.  I was usually a zombie by midnight. I could never get used to it.





"Dude....  My Internet isn't working."
**snicker**  ""Sucks to be you!"





Let's see...  I've worked 8-5,  7-3:30,   12am-9am,   11pm-10am (current shift),  11am-8pm  (my "normal" day shift)...  um... 2pm-11pm  (one of my favorites back in the day.   got off work just in time to hit the bars when they start getting worth going too),  9-6.....

and several others I've long since forgotten.  think I did a 6-2am as well at one point.    I've always been pretty flexible,  and I'm MUCH more of a night person than a day person.


----------



## Madonna3

When I was a medic I would work 16 hr shifts as well as 36 hr shifts. We'd go into work on Monday at 4pm and wouldn't get off until Wednesday at 4am. The 16 hr shifts were 4pm to 8am. That was tough. I'd rather the 36 any day.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

DCTooTall said:


> "Dude....  My Internet isn't working."
> **snicker**  ""Sucks to be you!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see...  I've worked 8-5,  7-3:30,   12am-9am,   11pm-10am (current shift),  11am-8pm  (my "normal" day shift)...  um... 2pm-11pm  (one of my favorites back in the day.   got off work just in time to hit the bars when they start getting worth going too),  9-6.....
> 
> and several others I've long since forgotten.  think I did a 6-2am as well at one point.    I've always been pretty flexible,  and I'm MUCH more of a night person than a day person.



  I am dying over that phone calll... why? because I do that now... with a clean blood stream.  

Wow, you've done it all with the work shifts... my FAVORITE work shift ever was when I was doing pharmaceutical sales tech support from 11am - 7pm down on Wall Street...  I would get off work and go down to Fantasia's which had happy hour until 8 and then Comedy Club until midnight...  awww man, those were the days!!

Now, I been working a 9am - forever shifts for the last 6 years... I am the worst at being  morning person (unless Im at WDW) but could not make the ends working a mid-day shift.


----------



## Madonna3

So happy for you all in single digits. I am waiting on confirmation of a reservation at BLT for September. Keep your fingers crossed I can get in!!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Madonna3 said:


> When I was a medic I would work 16 hr shifts as well as 36 hr shifts. We'd go into work on Monday at 4pm and wouldn't get off until Wednesday at 4am. The 16 hr shifts were 4pm to 8am. That was tough. I'd rather the 36 any day.



Wow, I would love a 36 hour shift like that?? How did your days off work?



On another note, I need a cure for this migraine... I've tried it all - advil migraine, coffee, almonds, I dont know what else to try.


----------



## Madonna3

I was off from Wed 4am to Monday 4pm.


----------



## DCTooTall

Let's see...   my old tech support shift was the Tuesday-saturday 7-3:30.   I loved that shift since I would get home early enough to take a nap,  then  go out partying.    Friday I could stay out until 4 partying,  come back home,   take another quick nap before heading to work on Saturday.     Come home from work, nap,   and party again all night Saturday since I had 2 days to recover before my week started back up.


The 2pm-11pm shift was also nice since I'd get off work at 11,  then me and all my bosses would head out to the bar and drink till we closed the place.   since we didn't have to be back at work until 2pm,   we had plenty of time to sleep it off after last call.

And then there is the current 3rd shift.   I just love being able to goof off when I don't have anything I need to do and not worry about getting in trouble...  not having to deal with people,  and the 3 day weekends.  



   How do i know i'm getting old?   Because my reason for enjoying my current shift doesn't involve it's ability to revolve around drinking with friends.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Well I got the job here in Vegas!  Now I just have to wait for them to give me my start date.


----------



## Floydian

bluedevilinaz said:


> Well I got the job here in Vegas!  Now I just have to wait for them to give me my start date.



Congratulations!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

bluedevilinaz said:


> Well I got the job here in Vegas!  Now I just have to wait for them to give me my start date.


----------



## Floydian

In unrelated news...


----------



## ahoff

nurse.darcy said:


> Off to shower and start my day. . .had to mention showering. . .lol.  Love my morning showers. . .



Me too, but I usually shower when I get to work after my ride in.



ctnurse said:


> I guess I just need me beauty sleep.



Looks like it's working 



Madonna3 said:


> Then I'll go to work where I'll spend an hour constantly hitting refresh on my email, surf the net for 2 hours, have lunch while reading the boards, hit refresh on the email for an hour, do some actual work for about 2 hours, read the news, go home.



Almost like a government job....



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Good morning everybody! Three day weekend here, too.



Enjoy it!  



NJDiva said:


> Good morning all...I unfortunately don't have a long weekend but if you take a look at my ticket I am down to single digits. My vacation is on the horizon and I am in desperate need of some magic. Besides being stressed out from work a friend of mine from work died yesterday. So I was pretty much useless in the office yesterday and I'm not sure how today will fair.
> So I will need some serious happy from ya'll so I can function.



Sorry about your friend.  Vacation will be just in time.



bluedevilinaz said:


> Well I got the job here in Vegas!  Now I just have to wait for them to give me my start date.



That's great!

Auto show starts this weekend in NYC and runs until next weekend.  I am going to try to get in one of the days.  And I just scored tickets to the Daily Show for the week right after I get back from WDW.


----------



## ILiveInOrlando?

Hi all,

Just stumbled across this thread in search of a new home and figured I was qualified to say hello and comment as I, too, have successfully showered today.

Congrats to all the rest who have achieved the same


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

bluedevilinaz said:


> Well I got the job here in Vegas!  Now I just have to wait for them to give me my start date.



That is excellent news... when do you start??


----------



## Offsides

LaLalovesWDW said:


> On another note, I need a cure for this migraine... I've tried it all - advil migraine, coffee, almonds, I dont know what else to try.



I know this was hours ago, and hopefully your head is feeling better, but did you try drinking water? Sometimes that can help.



bluedevilinaz said:


> Well I got the job here in Vegas!  Now I just have to wait for them to give me my start date.



CONGRATS!!!! 



ILiveInOrlando? said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just stumbled across this thread in search of a new home and figured I was qualified to say hello and comment as I, too, have successfully showered today.
> 
> Congrats to all the rest who have achieved the same



Welcome!


----------



## Madonna3

double post. my bad.


----------



## Madonna3

Grr! I did not get the reservation at BLT. They had avail my first 3 days, but nothing the last 3 and I'm not into that whole switching resorts thing.

My choices are either AKL, which I liked, but didn't like THAT much. It was just too far from everything. There is VWL, but I'm not wild about it. The only time I would want to go there would be for Xmas. The other options are of course SSR and OKW and I have zero interest at staying at either one. I've done SSR and didn't much care for it. Felt too much like a moderate and there are much better moderates. 

So disappointed.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Oh God.....  this could be dangerous.
> 
> Hmmmm....  Tell ya what,    if you ladies want to chip in and fly me down there and give me some crash space,   I think I could manage to take the time off work to make the trip really interesting. (scary...  whatever...  )



Sorry, all my money is tied up in my own Disney trips.  I can't start supporting your habit, too.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Madonna3 said:


> Grr! I did not get the reservation at BLT. They had avail my first 3 days, but nothing the last 3 and I'm not into that whole switching resorts thing.
> 
> My choices are either AKL, which I liked, but didn't like THAT much. It was just too far from everything. There is VWL, but I'm not wild about it. The only time I would want to go there would be for Xmas. The other options are of course SSR and OKW and I have zero interest at staying at either one. I've done SSR and didn't much care for it. Felt too much like a moderate and there are much better moderates.
> 
> So disappointed.



So do you have to postpone your trip? That is disappointing.  Dislike Button!


----------



## Madonna3

I would only have to postpone it by my choice. I have the cash to go whenever I want, it's just I can't get the accommodations I want and my choice is to either suck it up and stay somewhere else or postpone it until I can get what I want.


----------



## Madonna3

Does Wilderness Lodge share a bus with Fort Wilderness?

Can you watch the fireworks from the beach like you can at Poly?


----------



## NJDiva

bluedevilinaz said:


> well i got the job here in vegas!  Now i just have to wait for them to give me my start date.



woo hoo!!!


----------



## Madonna3

Oh, missed that post. Grats on the job.


----------



## DIS_MERI

I made a couple of replies earlier, but it looks like the board ate them 

Sorry about your friend, Diva, and gratz on the job blue devil.




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sorry, all my money is tied up in my own Disney trips.  I can't start supporting your habit, too.



Ditto!



Madonna3 said:


> Does Wilderness Lodge share a bus with Fort Wilderness?



I don't think so, but I'm not speaking for a vast store of disney experience here 




Almost done running around to get ready for my trip!  Clothes are packed, kids are delivered to their Dad, odds and ends will be finished tonight and just have a remember to refill my allergy prescription and pay a couple of bills.  I even managed to get my phone enabled to work over there   Now, after work tomorrow we're off   I wonder how long it will take me to catch up on 10 days here


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Floydian said:


> Congratulations!





TexasDisneyBelle said:


>





ahoff said:


> That's great!





LaLalovesWDW said:


> That is excellent news... when do you start??





Offsides said:


> CONGRATS!!!!



Thanks guys! I won't know when I start until next week after I take the drug test.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Well, I read through the thread to catch up.  I am dead tired from work where I was run off my feet all day. I have no energy to multiquote and I can barely think. . .wow, sounds like a typical day.  LOL.

Blue. . .congrats on the Vegas job.  Hopefully, you will start soon and be able to make trips again someday. . .lol.

Augie:  I am not even sure I would break a sweat riding a bike to work. . .that is how close I live to my job. . .lol. In fact, I think that driving to work and looking for a parking space probably takes more time than walking. . .lol.

Diva:  Sorry about the loss. . .we will keep you entertained when here.

I am sure there are other things I need to respond to, but I need to rest a bit.  I have 4 days off and I am EXTREMELY busy all 4 days.  My church has this big EVENT going on at the Silver Spurs Arena on Easter Sunday at 10 a.m. and I am just a bit involved in that. Should be lots of fun for the people coming to watch but those of us working the event are putting in LOTS of hours. 

I'll be back later to check up. . .just gonna chill in my recliner. . .lol.


----------



## DIS_MERI

bluedevilinaz said:


> Thanks guys! I won't know when I start until next week after I take the drug test.




Hope you didn't have too many of the 420 brownies


----------



## scillacc

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> to the board!
> 
> 
> In other news (that phrase is getting a lot of use today ):
> So sad because I woke up with a cold this morning.
> 
> Down side: Inability to breathe through my nose and mouth at the same time.
> 
> Upside: Low, sexy voice.



Thanks everybody!!! Wonderful to be surrounded by people as crazy for disney as me!


----------



## ctnurse

bluedevilinaz said:


> Well I got the job here in Vegas!  Now I just have to wait for them to give me my start date.


Congrats on the job


ILiveInOrlando? said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just stumbled across this thread in search of a new home and figured I was qualified to say hello and comment as I, too, have successfully showered today.
> 
> Congrats to all the rest who have achieved the same


Welcome 


Madonna3 said:


> Does Wilderness Lodge share a bus with Fort Wilderness?
> 
> Can you watch the fireworks from the beach like you can at Poly?



I stayed at WL a few years ago.  I really liked it.  I dont remember ever sharing a bus.  I would stay again.  I remember watching the Electric parade from the beach not sure about the fireworks sorry.

Today was so crazy I think it was the worse day since I have worked there.  So what's a girl to do... I went shopping for a new outfit for tomorrow night.  I'm going out before my baby gets home Sat am. He has been gone since Tues night.


----------



## DIS_MERI

Woohoo!!  Found my spare camera battery that I'd managed to hide from myself (under a tissue box, it is a very small battery, lol).  Now maybe I can sleep   I'd say for you all to behave yourselves while I'm gone, but I know better


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Ok, I left work early today around 4, came home drank a gallon of water, took some advil PM (Better than 420 brownies ) and slept until just now... I think I averted the migraine for now.  Thankfully my babes is staying at her Auntie's house until Sunday.  I hate migraines... 

*Madonna3:* Sorry to read about your DISappointment with the reservation. Is it possible to have them search for the next available time you are available?? As much money as it costs to stay there, I agree with you to stay where you want. I hope you find a solution soon!

*Dis_Meri:* Wow, you are all set to go... and have thought of it all. Enjoy your trip!

*BlueDevil*: Drug test huh?? well, if you are in doubt.. green tea extract works like a charm. 

*ScillaCC and IliveinOrlando?:*  It's a great group here and they made me feel very welcoming when I barged in just a week or so ago. 

*ctnurse:* New outfits are always a good thing... enjoy your night out!


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> Well I got the job here in Vegas!  Now I just have to wait for them to give me my start date.





Congrats!



ILiveInOrlando? said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just stumbled across this thread in search of a new home and figured I was qualified to say hello and comment as I, too, have successfully showered today.
> 
> Congrats to all the rest who have achieved the same



 to the group!   Something tells me you'll fit right in.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sorry, all my money is tied up in my own Disney trips.  I can't start supporting your habit, too.







bluedevilinaz said:


> Thanks guys! I won't know when I start until next week after I take the drug test.



  A drug test....   on 4-21?    risky.   





DIS_MERI said:


> Hope you didn't have too many of the 420 brownies



  That's what i'm saying.   He did see lots of "prrreeeettyy cooooooooollloooooooorrrrrrsss!"



scillacc said:


> Thanks everybody!!! Wonderful to be surrounded by people as crazy for disney as me!




Crazy, FOR DISNEY!!   YA!!   That's the ticket!!   We are Crazy For DISNEY!!


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> Today was so crazy I think it was the worse day since I have worked there.  So what's a girl to do... I went shopping for a new outfit for tomorrow night.  I'm going out before my baby gets home Sat am. He has been gone since Tues night.



sorry you had such a bad day, Wednesday was one of the worst since I've been on my current job, nothing like getting to work and being told the restrooms are all out of order due to lack of water pressure, then an hour later getting an email with a list of porta-potties and locations... that are outside ..


oh remember me, I'm the BUG that told you that I like the way you look...

I'm available if you need an escort tomorrow night..


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DIS_MERI said:


> Hope you didn't have too many of the 420 brownies



Haha thankfully I didn't partake.... this year 



nurse.darcy said:


> Blue. . .congrats on the Vegas job.  Hopefully, you will start soon and be able to make trips again someday. . .lol.



Haha thanks. Someday I'll be able to. Maybe I'll even be able to renew my AP before it expires in May(I doubt it)



ctnurse said:


> Congrats on the job


Thanks 



LaLalovesWDW said:


> *BlueDevil*: Drug test huh?? well, if you are in doubt.. green tea extract works like a charm.



Haha Thanks for the tip. Niacin does as well. 



DCTooTall said:


> Congrats!
> 
> A drug test....   on 4-21?    risky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what i'm saying.   He did see lots of "prrreeeettyy cooooooooollloooooooorrrrrrsss!"



hahahaha yeah it would be if I actually partook in any of the festivities.  Thankfully I didn't so I'll be ok


----------



## Madonna3

Is anyone on here DVC that would be willing to 3 way call with me to Member Services so I can check dates of availability? I hate having to ask strangers to do so much leg work on my behalf.


----------



## Mandyjg20

NJDiva said:


> Good morning all...I unfortunately don't have a long weekend but if you take a look at my ticket I am down to single digits. My vacation is on the horizon and I am in desperate need of some magic. Besides being stressed out from work a friend of mine from work died yesterday. So I was pretty much useless in the office yesterday and I'm not sure how today will fair.
> So I will need some serious happy from ya'll so I can function.




Im so sorry   If you need me Im here for you!


----------



## Mandyjg20

bluedevilinaz said:


> Well I got the job here in Vegas!  Now I just have to wait for them to give me my start date.



Congrats!!!


----------



## Mandyjg20

ILiveInOrlando? said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just stumbled across this thread in search of a new home and figured I was qualified to say hello and comment as I, too, have successfully showered today.
> 
> Congrats to all the rest who have achieved the same





And good job on the showering, haha


----------



## ahoff

Madonna3 said:


> Grr! I did not get the reservation at BLT. They had avail my first 3 days, but nothing the last 3 and I'm not into that whole switching resorts thing.
> 
> My choices are either AKL, which I liked, but didn't like THAT much. It was just too far from everything. There is VWL, but I'm not wild about it. The only time I would want to go there would be for Xmas. The other options are of course SSR and OKW and I have zero interest at staying at either one. I've done SSR and didn't much care for it. Felt too much like a moderate and there are much better moderates.



When I made my ressies I asked for BLT and got them.  But the race is at AK so I wanted one night at AKL, and got that also.  I do not mind switching resorts, only one small bag.  I stayed at AKL a few years ago and thought it had the worst bus service.  Otherwise it was nice.  SSR is ok, I like walking to DTD.  Have also stayed at VWL but not sure about your bus question.  Nice place but not crazy about waiing for the boats.  



DIS_MERI said:


> Hope you didn't have too many of the 420 brownies



I like the way brownies sort of sneak up on you......


Happy Friday!  Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Mandyjg20 said:


> Congrats!!!



Thanks  

Happy Friday everyone! I'm thinking about going on a motorcycle ride today since its been a few days since I've been on it. I won't be around much tomorrow as my friend is taking me to do the Richard Petty Driving Experience, then we've got the food tasting for his wedding after. Hope you guys have a great weekend!


----------



## Madonna3

ahoff said:


> When I made my ressies I asked for BLT and got them.  But the race is at AK so I wanted one night at AKL, and got that also.  I do not mind switching resorts, only one small bag.  I stayed at AKL a few years ago and thought it had the worst bus service.  Otherwise it was nice.  SSR is ok, I like walking to DTD.  Have also stayed at VWL but not sure about your bus question.  Nice place but not crazy about waiing for the boats.



Yeah, I've done AKL before and I wasn't impressed. It took forever to get anywhere. 

I've noticed, or at least think I've noticed, Fort Wilderness and Wilderness Lodge sharing a bus for one or more of the parks. I think they shared an MK bus or I've seen them sharing a DTD bus. I remember making some kind of comment about how crappy it was that you pay so much money for a deluxe resort and they all share buses.


----------



## Madonna3

Well, the point rental people got back to me and I can get a reservation at BLT if I'm willing to take my son out of school for 3-4 days and do either a Saturday-Wednesday or a Monday-Thursday.

I don't want to end my vacation in the middle of the week, especially when I have off Fridays/Saturdays. I'd rather be at Disney if I'm already there and I know I'm not taking a vacation day to be there.

I am having them check availability at the Beach Club, but I think I am going to just throw in the towel and go settle in at POR.


----------



## KinziePooh

bluedevilinaz said:


> Thanks
> 
> Happy Friday everyone! I'm thinking about going on a motorcycle ride today since its been a few days since I've been on it. I won't be around much tomorrow as my friend is taking me to do the Richard Petty Driving Experience, then we've got the food tasting for his wedding after. Hope you guys have a great weekend!



I've been lurking but had to comment on this....I'm very jealous!  Are you doing the ride along or the Rookie Experience?  Either way, let me know what you think, if you don't mind.  I'm dying to do the rookie experience at WDW.  Oh and congrats on the job!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Mandyjg20 said:


> Congrats!!!



Thanks!



KinziePooh said:


> I've been lurking but had to comment on this....I'm very jealous!  Are you doing the ride along or the Rookie Experience?  Either way, let me know what you think, if you don't mind.  I'm dying to do the rookie experience at WDW.  Oh and congrats on the job!




I'm not sure. Depends on what the certificates he got are worth(he won them at his work). I'll definitely let you know though! Thanks!


----------



## Madonna3

Well, I'm booked from Aug.31-Sept.5 at POR. 

Nothing at BLT, nothing at BC, nothing except WL and I don't wanna stay there. Also, the villas had the disadvantage of only 1 bed. We're 4 poeople. That means 2 people are sharing the sleeper sofa and that can't be good for 6 days. So, for the extra cash it cost me for the room, at least I know everyone will be comfortable. Also, the reservation agent told me the new passholder discounts will come out in July and will include my dates and I can expect at least 30% off. I booked and it better come out before my 45 days are due because I don't want to get slapped with a change fee for using a discount code.


----------



## scillacc

Thanks everyone for the fine welcome! Great day today- found out the soon to be ex husband (#2, I don't learn) took ex wife #1 to court for contempt on custody (which he shouldn't have, but he's an attorney and a jerk) and lost!! Now he has to pay the ex wife's legal bills!!! I love seeing people get theirs! especially when you didn't have to do anything!!


----------



## ctnurse

MICKEY88 said:


> sorry you had such a bad day, Wednesday was one of the worst since I've been on my current job, nothing like getting to work and being told the restrooms are all out of order due to lack of water pressure, then an hour later getting an email with a list of porta-potties and locations... that are outside ..
> 
> 
> oh remember me, I'm the BUG that told you that I like the way you look...
> 
> I'm available if you need an escort tomorrow night..


Sorry girl's night out! And by the time you make it to CT I'll be sleeping.


bluedevilinaz said:


> Thanks
> 
> Happy Friday everyone! I'm thinking about going on a motorcycle ride today since its been a few days since I've been on it. I won't be around much tomorrow as my friend is taking me to do the Richard Petty Driving Experience, then we've got the food tasting for his wedding after. Hope you guys have a great weekend!


Sounds like fun!  Love driving fast and sampling food...Yum


Madonna3 said:


> Well, I'm booked from Aug.31-Sept.5 at POR.
> 
> Nothing at BLT, nothing at BC, nothing except WL and I don't wanna stay there. Also, the villas had the disadvantage of only 1 bed. We're 4 poeople. That means 2 people are sharing the sleeper sofa and that can't be good for 6 days. So, for the extra cash it cost me for the room, at least I know everyone will be comfortable. Also, the reservation agent told me the new passholder discounts will come out in July and will include my dates and I can expect at least 30% off. I booked and it better come out before my 45 days are due because I don't want to get slapped with a change fee for using a discount code.



POR is a nice resort. Not sure how old your DS is but mine really enjoyed it.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

scillacc said:


> Thanks everyone for the fine welcome! Great day today- found out the soon to be ex husband (#2, I don't learn) took ex wife #1 to court for contempt on custody (which he shouldn't have, but he's an attorney and a jerk) and lost!! Now he has to pay the ex wife's legal bills!!! I love seeing people get theirs! especially when you didn't have to do anything!!




Welcome! Isn't karma amazing?! I LOVE hearing stories like that!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Well after looking at the Richard Petty Driving Experience website we definitely won't fit through the window of the cars. haha. I'm not exactly a small guy and neither is my buddy. Oh well. That would've been an awesome experience to get to have! Guess there's always another time. Hope everyone had a great friday and has a great weekend! I'll try to check in later tonight.


----------



## Madonna3

ctnurse said:


> POR is a nice resort. Not sure how old your DS is but mine really enjoyed it.



My son is 9. He asked to go stay at All-Star Movies, but I hate the All-Star buses more than I hate the POR buses. Also, we're going to be 3 adults and 1 child. The value room might start to get a little tight. I also have quite a fondness for POR and always want to stay there, but I started renting points so I could try the deluxe level and I find myself just not enjoying it as much as I did POR. I have a feeling BLT will solve that, but I can't get in there! 

I enjoyed my stay at the values when I've stayed there, but it's only ever been for one night. I've always found the resorts fun, clean, and had really good food courts. I prefer the value food courts over the moderates even. It's a shame the pools don't have slides. If they did, I would stay at a value every time. We use the amenities at the hotels and like our hot tubs and water slides, both of which the values lack.

Now, I think Disney got the theme of POR perfect and that's why I am in love with it. I actually lose myself, forgetting I am in Orlando, FL and think I've driven some place to the deep south. I don't buy into any of the "beach" or "tropical" hotel themes. I grew up on the beach, without the smell of salt water, you're not at the beach. So, BC, YC, BW (I grew up with the boardwalks of NJ. Nice try, but no dice), just don't do it for me because it's a lake. I know it's a lake. It smells and looks like a lake. It ruins the whole thing for me. CBR and Poly - same thing. CBR is beautiful, but it sits on a giant lake. The water is brown unlike the Caribbean where the water is beautiful tones of blue and green. I also live on the Gulf of Mexico where our water is a beautiful turquoise. It doesn't make me feel like I've gone to the Caribbean. 

I almost buy into the Poly theme. Almost. If it too didn't sit on a giant lake, I'd subscribe to it. I love the way the pathways are done black, the torches at night, the white sand beaches, even the architecture of the buildings. Then, I look outside and see the lake, and it all goes to blah.

Now, POR, that's one I lose myself in. The colors, the architecture, the flowing river, the landscaping - all let me immerse myself in the theme. I think that's why it is a Disney favorite for so many. Even the amenities are spot on like the cane pole fishing. The landscaping tells the story of the resort, which if you've ever read it, is quite elaborate. It has the most beautiful grounds and the most picturesque night landscaping. The alternate transportation methods give me relief from the buses. I really wish they would give POR its own bus. If that happened, I'd never even consider staying anywhere else.


----------



## Madonna3

Feeling a little down today. I was invited to a party and I declined. I'm sure I could have gone out of my way to find a sitter and gone to the party, but have you ever had moments where you just don't want to be bothered or be social and yet have to act like nothing is wrong (when it's not, but people assume there's something wrong when you say you want to be left alone) just so no one feels the need to talk to you?


----------



## MICKEY88

Madonna3 said:


> , but have you ever had moments where you just don't want to be bothered or be social and yet have to act like nothing is wrong (when it's not, but people assume there's something wrong when you say you want to be left alone) just so no one feels the need to talk to you?



yep feeling that way right now


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Madonna3 said:


> Feeling a little down today. I was invited to a party and I declined. I'm sure I could have gone out of my way to find a sitter and gone to the party, but have you ever had moments where you just don't want to be bothered or be social and yet have to act like nothing is wrong (when it's not, but people assume there's something wrong when you say you want to be left alone) just so no one feels the need to talk to you?



Yep, I feel you on that one. It sucks when you just need a moment to yourself just to veg out or whatever... many times its just your loved ones are concerned but I totally understand just needing that "moment." I hope you feel better soon...


----------



## Offsides

Happy Easter to all you guys who celebrate! Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## ctnurse

Madonna3 said:


> Feeling a little down today. I was invited to a party and I declined. I'm sure I could have gone out of my way to find a sitter and gone to the party, but have you ever had moments where you just don't want to be bothered or be social and yet have to act like nothing is wrong (when it's not, but people assume there's something wrong when you say you want to be left alone) just so no one feels the need to talk to you?


When I feel like that I throw myself a little pity party complete with wine,snacks, either sad songs or movies(sometimes both) and it is amazing how good I feel after this. Hope you are feeling better today.


Offsides said:


> Happy Easter to all you guys who celebrate! Hope everyone has a great day



Happy Easter to you too.

Off to my aunts house then my grandmother's house.  DS and I have already had two easter egg hunts and played the new Wii game I got him for Easter.  It's Disney channel's All Star Party.  Fun!  

Happy Easter!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Good morning everyone... well, last night I went to see Madea's Big Happy Family... OMG! That movie had me in stitches I never laughed so hard.  Great movie and had its touching moments.

This morning, I got up early, did some final planning for my time at Disney next week, had my weekly argument with the ex-hubbie,  started cooking our meals for the week, did laundry, and now... ah... watching "Mary Poppins" on the Family Channel.   I must have seen this a million times as a child and can't believe I still remember all the songs.  

Enjoy your Sundays!  The Sun is out in NJ... I can hardly believe it!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Hey DISfriends! How were your weekends? Mine was good. Museum on Friday, shopping on Saturday, Easter today. DS enjoyed his Easter egg hunt. He yelled "Easter Bunny" at the top of his lungs every time he found an egg. You had to admire his enthusiasm. Haha.

Back to work tomorrow. We have three days of state testing this week so it's definitely NOT going to be exciting.  Hopefully, my superpower turns out to be the ability to stay awake while really bored. (seriously, I'm talking *counting ceiling tiles* bored) We're actually required to just stare at these poor kids taking their test all day.

Ok, I'm done complaining. So now I'm just going to throw one of these in cause I feel like it.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hey DISfriends! How were your weekends? Mine was good. Museum on Friday, shopping on Saturday, Easter today. DS enjoyed his Easter egg hunt. He yelled "Easter Bunny" at the top of his lungs every time he found an egg. You had to admire his enthusiasm. Haha.
> 
> Back to work tomorrow. We have three days of state testing this week so it's definitely NOT going to be exciting.  Hopefully, my superpower turns out to be the ability to stay awake while really bored. (seriously, I'm talking *counting ceiling tiles* bored) We're actually required to just stare at these poor kids taking their test all day.
> 
> Ok, I'm done complaining. So now I'm just going to throw one of these in cause I feel like it.



   Is it wrong that I take a sick pleasure in the knowledge that test taking is just as painful for the person giving the test?




  My Weekend was pretty good.    I got to see the season premier of Doctor Who (Stephen Moffat,  for the record,   is an EVIL EVIL man.   Appearently the cliffhanger in June is going to be even worse than this one)....   and I kinda went on a bit of a Disney movie shopping spree on Amazon.   Snow White, Pinocchio, Beauty and the Beast, and Enchanted on Bluray....     plus a couple other guilty pleasures like Neverending Story, Galaxy Quest, and Chobits.

Needless to say....  i know what i'm doing next weekend.


----------



## Madonna3

Hey all.

Thanks for the support. I came out of my funk today. I would like to think this isn't the reason, but I'm afraid it is - around this time a few years ago is when my ex and I split. Easter was the first holiday that I was alone, struggling for the first time as a single mom, rolling quarters to buy an Easter basket, and he was living it up with his new girlfriend. I've overcome a lot these past years and I thought I would get through this unscathed, but it seems it still sits with me. I had to actively think about why I was in such a funk and so withdrawn, that it's all I could think of that happened around this time. 

I've got a date tomorrow with a person I didn't think I'd ever go out with. He sent me a rather rude message on a dating site and instead of ignoring it, I made a snarky, witty reply and it seems to have gotten his attention. He stopped talking to me like some common street trash and more like a man who is a decent human being. Maybe he meant his first message to me to be funny and I took it wrong. So, I've decided to give the guy a chance. We're meeting tomorrow for coffee/drinks. He's younger than me and I usually don't do well with younger guys. This is a 5 year age difference, but he seems mature beyond his years and gives consideration to the fact that I am a single mom, which means he actually read my profile. It will be nice to get back into the saddle since my break up in early March.


----------



## DCTooTall

Madonna3 said:


> Hey all.
> 
> Thanks for the support. I came out of my funk today. I would like to think this isn't the reason, but I'm afraid it is - around this time a few years ago is when my ex and I split. Easter was the first holiday that I was alone, struggling for the first time as a single mom, rolling quarters to buy an Easter basket, and he was living it up with his new girlfriend. I've overcome a lot these past years and I thought I would get through this unscathed, but it seems it still sits with me. I had to actively think about why I was in such a funk and so withdrawn, that it's all I could think of that happened around this time.
> 
> I've got a date tomorrow with a person I didn't think I'd ever go out with. He sent me a rather rude message on a dating site and instead of ignoring it, I made a snarky, witty reply and it seems to have gotten his attention. He stopped talking to me like some common street trash and more like a man who is a decent human being. Maybe he meant his first message to me to be funny and I took it wrong. So, I've decided to give the guy a chance. We're meeting tomorrow for coffee/drinks. He's younger than me and I usually don't do well with younger guys. This is a 5 year age difference, but he seems mature beyond his years and gives consideration to the fact that I am a single mom, which means he actually read my profile. It will be nice to get back into the saddle since my break up in early March.




I know all about those seasonal Funks.    I tend to go thru it myself about twice a year.    It used to be bad,   but after a couple years I've learned to recognize the warning signs to keep things from getting too bad.




Hmmmm....  I just realized something kind of scary.   I actually haven't been on a date in.....um......  2 or 3 years?          I know,  hard to believe,  ain't it?    The Guy with the harem hasn't had a date in eons.


Amazing how time just sneaks past on you when you aren't paying any attention.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> Happy Easter to you too.
> 
> Off to my aunts house then my grandmother's house.  DS and I have already had two easter egg hunts and played the new Wii game I got him for Easter.  It's Disney channel's All Star Party.  Fun!
> 
> Happy Easter!



Hope you had a great Easter.



LaLalovesWDW said:


> Good morning everyone... well, last night I went to see Madea's Big Happy Family... OMG! That movie had me in stitches I never laughed so hard.  Great movie and had its touching moments.
> 
> This morning, I got up early, did some final planning for my time at Disney next week, had my weekly argument with the ex-hubbie,  started cooking our meals for the week, did laundry, and now... ah... watching "Mary Poppins" on the Family Channel.   I must have seen this a million times as a child and can't believe I still remember all the songs.
> 
> Enjoy your Sundays!  The Sun is out in NJ... I can hardly believe it!



Sounds like a beautiful day. . .lol.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hey DISfriends! How were your weekends? Mine was good. Museum on Friday, shopping on Saturday, Easter today. DS enjoyed his Easter egg hunt. He yelled "Easter Bunny" at the top of his lungs every time he found an egg. You had to admire his enthusiasm. Haha.
> 
> Back to work tomorrow. We have three days of state testing this week so it's definitely NOT going to be exciting.  Hopefully, my superpower turns out to be the ability to stay awake while really bored. (seriously, I'm talking *counting ceiling tiles* bored) We're actually required to just stare at these poor kids taking their test all day.
> 
> Ok, I'm done complaining. So now I'm just going to throw one of these in cause I feel like it.



Happy dance away girlie. . .state testing sucks. . .lol.



DCTooTall said:


> Is it wrong that I take a sick pleasure in the knowledge that test taking is just as painful for the person giving the test?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Weekend was pretty good.    I got to see the season premier of Doctor Who (Stephen Moffat,  for the record,   is an EVIL EVIL man.   Appearently the cliffhanger in June is going to be even worse than this one)....   and I kinda went on a bit of a Disney movie shopping spree on Amazon.   Snow White, Pinocchio, Beauty and the Beast, and Enchanted on Bluray....     plus a couple other guilty pleasures like Neverending Story, Galaxy Quest, and Chobits.
> 
> Needless to say....  i know what i'm doing next weekend.



This was an absolutely fabulous weekend for me.  Next weekend should be just as sweet. . .I love your movie shopping.  Oh, and today is my last Iron infusion. . .thank god.



Madonna3 said:


> Hey all.
> 
> Thanks for the support. I came out of my funk today. I would like to think this isn't the reason, but I'm afraid it is - around this time a few years ago is when my ex and I split. Easter was the first holiday that I was alone, struggling for the first time as a single mom, rolling quarters to buy an Easter basket, and he was living it up with his new girlfriend. I've overcome a lot these past years and I thought I would get through this unscathed, but it seems it still sits with me. I had to actively think about why I was in such a funk and so withdrawn, that it's all I could think of that happened around this time.
> 
> I've got a date tomorrow with a person I didn't think I'd ever go out with. He sent me a rather rude message on a dating site and instead of ignoring it, I made a snarky, witty reply and it seems to have gotten his attention. He stopped talking to me like some common street trash and more like a man who is a decent human being. Maybe he meant his first message to me to be funny and I took it wrong. So, I've decided to give the guy a chance. We're meeting tomorrow for coffee/drinks. He's younger than me and I usually don't do well with younger guys. This is a 5 year age difference, but he seems mature beyond his years and gives consideration to the fact that I am a single mom, which means he actually read my profile. It will be nice to get back into the saddle since my break up in early March.



Just take care of you and don't fall in love too quick. . .



DCTooTall said:


> I know all about those seasonal Funks.    I tend to go thru it myself about twice a year.    It used to be bad,   but after a couple years I've learned to recognize the warning signs to keep things from getting too bad.
> 
> Hmmmm....  I just realized something kind of scary.   I actually haven't been on a date in.....um......  2 or 3 years?          I know,  hard to believe,  ain't it?    The Guy with the harem hasn't had a date in eons.
> 
> Amazing how time just sneaks past on you when you aren't paying any attention.



See this is the problem with being everyone's best friend. . .no dates. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

Ok....  Amazon is EVIL.

  I log in today to check the status of my weekend orders (Snow white should arrive today!   Everything else,    tomorrow).....  and discover that their daily special is Season 1-4 of Doctor Who.

There goes another $100.....




(yes....  i'm an addict)


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Ok....  Amazon is EVIL.
> 
> I log in today to check the status of my weekend orders (Snow white should arrive today!   Everything else,    tomorrow).....  and discover that their daily special is Season 1-4 of Doctor Who.
> 
> There goes another $100.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yes....  i'm an addict)



What a surprise. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> What a surprise. . .lol.



As i mentioned before.....    My love of Doctor Who can be traced back to some of the same "nostalgia" as my love of Disney.    I was introduced to both at a young age by my parents,  and got to enjoy both with them as a kid.

So now I have a Disney Addiction,  and a Doctor Who Addiction.     And unfortunately,  as I can't feed the Disney park addiction for another couple months,    i'll just have to feed the Doctor Who addiction.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Is it wrong that I take a sick pleasure in the knowledge that test taking is just as painful for the person giving the test?
> 
> 
> 
> My Weekend was pretty good.    I got to see the season premier of Doctor Who (Stephen Moffat,  for the record,   is an EVIL EVIL man.   Appearently the cliffhanger in June is going to be even worse than this one)....   and I kinda went on a bit of a Disney movie shopping spree on Amazon.   Snow White, Pinocchio, Beauty and the Beast, and Enchanted on Bluray....     plus a couple other guilty pleasures like Neverending Story, Galaxy Quest, and Chobits.
> 
> Needless to say....  i know what i'm doing next weekend.


 to the movie marathon. I have Snow White and Beauty and the Best (obviously my fav...hello screen name) I like Enchanted, but don't own it. Pinocchio isn't a favorite. What can I say, I like my Princess movies. 

And I own The Neverending Story (one and two, though the original is best).  Do you like the Dark Crystal and Labyrinth? If so, I'm going to think you're awesome...


Madonna3 said:


> Hey all.
> 
> Thanks for the support. I came out of my funk today. I would like to think this isn't the reason, but I'm afraid it is - around this time a few years ago is when my ex and I split. Easter was the first holiday that I was alone, struggling for the first time as a single mom, rolling quarters to buy an Easter basket, and he was living it up with his new girlfriend. I've overcome a lot these past years and I thought I would get through this unscathed, but it seems it still sits with me. I had to actively think about why I was in such a funk and so withdrawn, that it's all I could think of that happened around this time.
> 
> I've got a date tomorrow with a person I didn't think I'd ever go out with. He sent me a rather rude message on a dating site and instead of ignoring it, I made a snarky, witty reply and it seems to have gotten his attention. He stopped talking to me like some common street trash and more like a man who is a decent human being. Maybe he meant his first message to me to be funny and I took it wrong. So, I've decided to give the guy a chance. We're meeting tomorrow for coffee/drinks. He's younger than me and I usually don't do well with younger guys. This is a 5 year age difference, but he seems mature beyond his years and gives consideration to the fact that I am a single mom, which means he actually read my profile. It will be nice to get back into the saddle since my break up in early March.


I just had the anniversary of my separation on April 19 and I was definitely a little bit funked. I let myself wallow for a little while and luckily it didn't last more than a couple days.  I am sending  for your date. It will be interesting to see whether this guy's real personality is impression "A" or impression "B." Ooh...I feel like I'm running one of those soda blind taste tests. Hmmm. Guy tasting. I think I'll let you all come up with your own comments. 


DCTooTall said:


> I know all about those seasonal Funks.    I tend to go thru it myself about twice a year.    It used to be bad,   but after a couple years I've learned to recognize the warning signs to keep things from getting too bad.
> 
> Hmmmm....  I just realized something kind of scary.   I actually haven't been on a date in.....um......  2 or 3 years?          I know,  hard to believe,  ain't it?    The Guy with the harem hasn't had a date in eons.
> 
> Amazing how time just sneaks past on you when you aren't paying any attention.


I'll go on a date with you DC.  Where should we go? I know! How about WDW??


nurse.darcy said:


> Hope you had a great Easter.
> 
> Sounds like a beautiful day. . .lol.
> 
> Happy dance away girlie. . .state testing sucks. . .lol.
> 
> This was an absolutely fabulous weekend for me.  Next weekend should be just as sweet. . .I love your movie shopping.  Oh, and today is my last Iron infusion. . .thank god.
> 
> Just take care of you and don't fall in love too quick. . .
> 
> See this is the problem with being everyone's best friend. . .no dates. . .lol.



Just wanted to say: *Yay for your last iron infusion!! *


----------



## ctnurse

Madonna3 said:


> Hey all.
> 
> Thanks for the support. I came out of my funk today. I would like to think this isn't the reason, but I'm afraid it is - around this time a few years ago is when my ex and I split. Easter was the first holiday that I was alone, struggling for the first time as a single mom, rolling quarters to buy an Easter basket, and he was living it up with his new girlfriend. I've overcome a lot these past years and I thought I would get through this unscathed, but it seems it still sits with me. I had to actively think about why I was in such a funk and so withdrawn, that it's all I could think of that happened around this time.
> 
> I've got a date tomorrow with a person I didn't think I'd ever go out with. He sent me a rather rude message on a dating site and instead of ignoring it, I made a snarky, witty reply and it seems to have gotten his attention. He stopped talking to me like some common street trash and more like a man who is a decent human being. Maybe he meant his first message to me to be funny and I took it wrong. So, I've decided to give the guy a chance. We're meeting tomorrow for coffee/drinks. He's younger than me and I usually don't do well with younger guys. This is a 5 year age difference, but he seems mature beyond his years and gives consideration to the fact that I am a single mom, which means he actually read my profile. It will be nice to get back into the saddle since my break up in early March.


Glad you are feeling better! Hope you have a nice time tonight.  We will need a full report on your date


DCTooTall said:


> I know all about those seasonal Funks.    I tend to go thru it myself about twice a year.    It used to be bad,   but after a couple years I've learned to recognize the warning signs to keep things from getting too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....  I just realized something kind of scary.   I actually haven't been on a date in.....um......  2 or 3 years?          I know,  hard to believe,  ain't it?    The Guy with the harem hasn't had a date in eons.
> 
> 
> Amazing how time just sneaks past on you when you aren't paying any attention.


Dates are overrated just stick with the harem!


DCTooTall said:


> Ok....  Amazon is EVIL.
> 
> I log in today to check the status of my weekend orders (Snow white should arrive today!   Everything else,    tomorrow).....  and discover that their daily special is Season 1-4 of Doctor Who.
> 
> There goes another $100.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yes....  i'm an addict)



Ok I will admit it I have never seen Doctor Who.



I can't believe how quickly the weekend went.  Hopefully this weekend will be better.  Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Graeme

bluedevilinaz said:


> Thanks
> 
> Happy Friday everyone! I'm thinking about going on a motorcycle ride today since its been a few days since I've been on it.



I've just bought a bike, only a Honda 125 but it seems good to learn on. I had one when I was younger for a short time but never took my test.



Madonna3 said:


> Hey all. I came out of my funk today.



Pleased to hear that, it's amazing what can send you back into one, but I'm sure it'll fade as happier memories take over. Good luck with your date!!



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Do you like the Dark Crystal and Labyrinth? If so, I'm going to think you're awesome...
> Hmmm. Guy tasting. I think I'll let you all come up with your own comments.



Labyrinth is fab! Nearly as good as guy tasting sounds!!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Graeme said:


> Labyrinth is fab! Nearly as good as guy tasting sounds!!



 It does sound enteraining...and it looks like I'll be spending another morning with my mind in the gutter...


----------



## Graeme

Graeme said:


> Labyrinth is fab! Nearly as good as guy tasting sounds!!



IMPORTANT NOTE!! From the tastee's point of view of course!!


And the gutter's not a bad place to be, looking up at the stars!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> to the movie marathon. I have Snow White and Beauty and the Best (obviously my fav...hello screen name) I like Enchanted, but don't own it. Pinocchio isn't a favorite. What can I say, I like my Princess movies.



Well Amazon had a sale...  buy 3 Disney animated Blueray combo packs and get $20 off,  so I basically got Pinocchio for free and it has been ages since I'd seen it.  There are other movies i'd probably rather have gotten,  but thanks to the damned Disney Vault they aren't available.




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> And I own The Neverending Story (one and two, though the original is best).  Do you like the Dark Crystal and Labyrinth? If so, I'm going to think you're awesome...



 Already own those 2 movies.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> impression "B." Ooh...I feel like I'm running one of those soda blind taste tests. Hmmm. Guy tasting. I think I'll let you all come up with your own comments.



  Ok,  I have a comment to make,    but something tells me that it would take things to a level that they just don't need to be gotten to.  (at least,   on this "Disney board")   



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'll go on a date with you DC.  Where should we go? I know! How about WDW??



 Works for me.     Or we can go to Hershey.   I'll even buy you chocolate.  




ctnurse said:


> Dates are overrated just stick with the harem!



   Can't argue with that.



ctnurse said:


> Ok I will admit it I have never seen Doctor Who.



  Well...  Since prior to the 2005 revival it was relegated to the realm of late night PBS,   and was pretty cheesy,   You are forgiven.

  But i'd try and check out the current series if you could.    It's a pretty good show,   plus it is considered a Family show by most people,  (And a kid's show if you ask thousands of kids in the UK),  so it might be a fun thing to watch with your kids.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> It does sound enteraining...and it looks like I'll be spending another morning with my mind in the gutter...



   Eh,   I sold mine on Ebay LONG ago.    My mind had spent so much time in the gutter it was getting funky,  so I decided to try and at least get a few bucks for it.   It's amazing what you can sell or buy on Ebay.


----------



## Mandyjg20

Happy Belated Easter everyone! 

Good Luck with the date Madonna3 

I need to vent:
I am trying to lose weight, so far I have lost about 20 lbs, well this weekend I was not sticking to it like I should have been, its easter I was going to, and my grandmother started making all kinds of sarcastic, mean things about me.  Why do family members think that they can open their mouths about something sooo personal.  Unless its to encourage or if I would have asked for an opinion is one thing, I was so angry .  Ok now Im done thanks for listening


----------



## DMass

Mandyjg20 said:


> Happy Belated Easter everyone!
> 
> Good Luck with the date Madonna3
> 
> I need to vent:
> I am trying to lose weight, so far I have lost about 20 lbs, well this weekend I was not sticking to it like I should have been, its easter I was going to, and my grandmother started making all kinds of sarcastic, mean things about me.  Why do family members think that they can open their mouths about something sooo personal.  Unless its to encourage or if I would have asked for an opinion is one thing, I was so angry .  Ok now Im done thanks for listening




If gramma won't say it, I will:
Good for you for losing 20 lbs.


----------



## Mandyjg20

DMass said:


> If gramma won't say it, I will:
> Good for you for losing 20 lbs.




Thank you


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> As i mentioned before.....    My love of Doctor Who can be traced back to some of the same "nostalgia" as my love of Disney.    I was introduced to both at a young age by my parents,  and got to enjoy both with them as a kid.
> 
> So now I have a Disney Addiction,  and a Doctor Who Addiction.     And unfortunately,  as I can't feed the Disney park addiction for another couple months,    i'll just have to feed the Doctor Who addiction.



That works then, doesn't it.  I tried to do a movie marathon yesterday afternoon but ended up falling asleep in my recliner. . .lol.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> to the movie marathon. I have Snow White and Beauty and the Best (obviously my fav...hello screen name) I like Enchanted, but don't own it. Pinocchio isn't a favorite. What can I say, I like my Princess movies.
> 
> And I own The Neverending Story (one and two, though the original is best).  Do you like the Dark Crystal and Labyrinth? If so, I'm going to think you're awesome...
> 
> Just wanted to say: *Yay for your last iron infusion!! *



I have Labyrinth.  I love that movie.  And yes    the Iron infusions will be over for 6 months. . .lol.



Graeme said:


> I've just bought a bike, only a Honda 125 but it seems good to learn on. I had one when I was younger for a short time but never took my test.
> 
> Labyrinth is fab! Nearly as good as guy tasting sounds!!



Be careful with your noggin.  Wouldn't want you hurting anything before your vacation. . .lol.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> It does sound enteraining...and it looks like I'll be spending another morning with my mind in the gutter...



Is that a bad thing?



Graeme said:


> IMPORTANT NOTE!! From the tastee's point of view of course!!
> And the gutter's not a bad place to be, looking up at the stars!



Too late, you already said it. . .lol.



Mandyjg20 said:


> Happy Belated Easter everyone!
> 
> Good Luck with the date Madonna3
> 
> I need to vent:
> I am trying to lose weight, so far I have lost about 20 lbs, well this weekend I was not sticking to it like I should have been, its easter I was going to, and my grandmother started making all kinds of sarcastic, mean things about me.  Why do family members think that they can open their mouths about something sooo personal.  Unless its to encourage or if I would have asked for an opinion is one thing, I was so angry .  Ok now Im done thanks for listening



Congrats on the weight loss.


----------



## NJDiva

Mandyjg20 said:


> Happy Belated Easter everyone!
> 
> Good Luck with the date Madonna3
> 
> I need to vent:
> I am trying to lose weight, so far I have lost about 20 lbs, well this weekend I was not sticking to it like I should have been, its easter I was going to, and my grandmother started making all kinds of sarcastic, mean things about me.  Why do family members think that they can open their mouths about something sooo personal.  Unless its to encourage or if I would have asked for an opinion is one thing, I was so angry .  Ok now Im done thanks for listening



Ok first....YOU GO GIRL!!!  I am super proud of you losing 20 pounds!!
I am working on the weight loss thing and last year I dropped 40 lbs and 2 sizes so you keep doing what you have to do to make yourself happy.
Second, some family members seem to think it's ok for them to criticize because they are family and truly, they are the ones that should be encouraging you. if she was saying to be helpful she did a poor job of it. just know that we are here to help and encourage you and remind you that maybe finishing off a pint of ice cream in one sitting isn't the best thing for you (albeit an awesome feeling of accomplishment )


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Graeme said:


> I've just bought a bike, only a Honda 125 but it seems good to learn on. I had one when I was younger for a short time but never took my test.
> 
> Labyrinth is fab! Nearly as good as guy tasting sounds!!



Awesome! I love riding. There is nothing else quite like it, except maybe flying a plane. haha. Just remember to keep the rubber on the ground and you'll do fine. 

Labyrinth is an awesome movie! Definitely one of my favorites. Hahaha well that depends entirely on the guy and how hygenic he is I guess. 





Mandyjg20 said:


> Happy Belated Easter everyone!
> 
> I need to vent:
> I am trying to lose weight, so far I have lost about 20 lbs, well this weekend I was not sticking to it like I should have been, its easter I was going to, and my grandmother started making all kinds of sarcastic, mean things about me.  Why do family members think that they can open their mouths about something sooo personal.  Unless its to encourage or if I would have asked for an opinion is one thing, I was so angry .  Ok now Im done thanks for listening



Happy Belated Easter to you as well!

First off congrats on losing 20lbs! 
I'm in the midde of my own battle with weight loss and so far I've plateaued right around 30lbs lost in 6 months. Family can sometimes be the hardest ones on you. I say just ignore it and let it roll off your shoulders. I've had people tell me I need to get in shape and I always fire back with "Last tiem I checked round was a shape!" hahaha. Catches them off guard everytime.  Keep up the good work though and don't let other people get you down! Before you'll know it you'll be the one laughing when you've hit your goal weight!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Madonna3 said:


> Hey all.
> 
> Thanks for the support. I came out of my funk today. I would like to think this isn't the reason, but I'm afraid it is - around this time a few years ago is when my ex and I split. Easter was the first holiday that I was alone, struggling for the first time as a single mom, rolling quarters to buy an Easter basket, and he was living it up with his new girlfriend. I've overcome a lot these past years and I thought I would get through this unscathed, but it seems it still sits with me. I had to actively think about why I was in such a funk and so withdrawn, that it's all I could think of that happened around this time.
> 
> I've got a date tomorrow with a person I didn't think I'd ever go out with. He sent me a rather rude message on a dating site and instead of ignoring it, I made a snarky, witty reply and it seems to have gotten his attention. He stopped talking to me like some common street trash and more like a man who is a decent human being. Maybe he meant his first message to me to be funny and I took it wrong. So, I've decided to give the guy a chance. We're meeting tomorrow for coffee/drinks. He's younger than me and I usually don't do well with younger guys. This is a 5 year age difference, but he seems mature beyond his years and gives consideration to the fact that I am a single mom, which means he actually read my profile. It will be nice to get back into the saddle since my break up in early March.


 
Wow, thats great that you were able to narrow it down like that. The subsconscious mind is a powerful thing. The good thing about it, that now that you know, it makes you stronger to get through it next year with just that much less care about the past. Good for you. 

Enjoy your date, it sounds like it will be interesting if nothing else. You are already teaching him how to treat you and never settle for anything less than the best!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Mandyjg20 said:


> Happy Belated Easter everyone!
> 
> Good Luck with the date Madonna3
> 
> I need to vent:
> I am trying to lose weight, so far I have lost about 20 lbs, well this weekend I was not sticking to it like I should have been, its easter I was going to, and my grandmother started making all kinds of sarcastic, mean things about me. Why do family members think that they can open their mouths about something sooo personal. Unless its to encourage or if I would have asked for an opinion is one thing, I was so angry . Ok now Im done thanks for listening


 
That's a great accomplishment to lose 20lbs.  Don't let anyone guilt you out of your successes. I know all too well how it feel to think that losing 20 or 30lbs is great until someone tries to burst my bubble. It just made me stronger... Its so hard with family because you don't want to hurt their feelings but we should always feel comfortable letting them know when they aren't being support.  

Good job!


----------



## ctnurse

Mandyjg20 said:


> Happy Belated Easter everyone!
> 
> Good Luck with the date Madonna3
> 
> I need to vent:
> I am trying to lose weight, so far I have lost about 20 lbs, well this weekend I was not sticking to it like I should have been, its easter I was going to, and my grandmother started making all kinds of sarcastic, mean things about me.  Why do family members think that they can open their mouths about something sooo personal.  Unless its to encourage or if I would have asked for an opinion is one thing, I was so angry .  Ok now Im done thanks for listening





NJDiva said:


> Ok first....YOU GO GIRL!!!  I am super proud of you losing 20 pounds!!
> I am working on the weight loss thing and last year I dropped 40 lbs and 2 sizes so you keep doing what you have to do to make yourself happy.
> Second, some family members seem to think it's ok for them to criticize because they are family and truly, they are the ones that should be encouraging you. if she was saying to be helpful she did a poor job of it. just know that we are here to help and encourage you and remind you that maybe finishing off a pint of ice cream in one sitting isn't the best thing for you (albeit an awesome feeling of accomplishment )



Just wanted to say congrats to both of you that is quite an accomplishment


----------



## Madonna3

So, I went on the date. He emailed me and asked me to meet him at the mall. Then he changed the venue and wanted to meet at TGIFridays. That was fine with me because they have booze at Fridays. So I said I was getting ready and I would be there by the original meeting time. So he sent me a few texts to hurry up because he had something he had to do and I offered to reschedule. He declined.

So I showed up and he was there, obviously a few drinks in. I avoided talking about my career until he asked. I told him what I did for a living and then he decided to confess that he was about to be sentenced to probation for sale/possession/distribution/,etc. all relating to about 1/4lb. of THC found in this car. Well, it went down hill from there.

I, of course, ordered myself a $14 margarita made with patron that he decided to pay for after I already had my credit card out. He insisted and wouldn't let me pay. I offered to buy the next round. When that time came, he declined again. I was afraid I knew where this was going.

The date is coming to an end and he asks if he can see my car because "you can tell a lot about a person from their car". I declined. So we are outside the restaurant and he points out his POS as if I am supposed to be impressed. He has a garter hanging from the rear view mirror, which I did not notice at first, and then he says, "don't ask". So, I didn't, but he proceeds to tell me anyway. He continued with the story as I must have looked interested. If I did in fact look interested it was because I was trying to figure out how I could be less interested.

Then he reveals he has a son with some severe medical issues, which wasn't a problem for me because this was a date, not a marriage. Then, he rounds out this rather deep conversation with the question, "so do you want to make out?"

Um... no. No, I definitely do not want to do that. I offered to go out with him to get to know him better and then maybe that would be something I would want to do, but then omw home I got a text message with him telling me he didn't feel we would be compatible. AKA: He was looking for sex and went home alone and $28+ tip poorer.

What a creep.


----------



## tlionheart78

Wow.  It's been awhile since I've been on here.  But I've got a little bit of an excuse for that.  And it might lead me to my own little vent.  I hate bringing drama on a forum board, but I really need to let this out as to why I've been away for a good while.

It all has to do with work.  A little over a week ago, things were doing okay for me schedule-wise until payday when I got a notice that due to expenses and other circumstances, we did not make a profit in the parts department.  So cut-backs had to be made, mainly in the hours of overtime many of my co-workers (myself included) had acquired.  This decision was made rather than making some (un)necessary terminations.  Now, don't get me wrong, I rather see people employed and making a living, but (on a more personal level) I've been struggling with trying to re-adjust my schedule to where I didn't try to skyrocket the overtime.  Not only that, this is hurting me financially as it's now further delayed my plans on getting out of debt.  So, for the past few days I've been extremely stressed and very anxious.  And right now, I've gotten so confused as to what to do that I've become rather distressed.  I like to think of myself as ambitious and after working for nearly five years at my job, I'm beyond ready to move to the next level.  But at the same time, I don't want give my department hardships over my overtime when I'm trying to make their jobs a little better...

Well, I guess that's all I can think of saying.  I got a call from one of my co-workers a little bit ago saying that there was some flooding in the warehouse and parts counter and I need to get up early for some major clean-up.  So I'm heading to bed so I can be prepared.

If there's anything good from this.....well.......Finally saw Tron: Legacy.  AWESOME flick.  Though I can't help but wonder if The Dude was still in Jeff Bridges in some scenes ("You're messing with my Zen thing, man!")


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

damn, aside from the free drinks you got, it sounds like he could have given you that $28 so you could buy those couple hours back that you lost... jeez.


Madonna3 said:


> So, I went on the date. He emailed me and asked me to meet him at the mall. Then he changed the venue and wanted to meet at TGIFridays. That was fine with me because they have booze at Fridays. So I said I was getting ready and I would be there by the original meeting time. So he sent me a few texts to hurry up because he had something he had to do and I offered to reschedule. He declined.
> 
> So I showed up and he was there, obviously a few drinks in. I avoided talking about my career until he asked. I told him what I did for a living and then he decided to confess that he was about to be sentenced to probation for sale/possession/distribution/,etc. all relating to about 1/4lb. of THC found in this car. Well, it went down hill from there.
> 
> I, of course, ordered myself a $14 margarita made with patron that he decided to pay for after I already had my credit card out. He insisted and wouldn't let me pay. I offered to buy the next round. When that time came, he declined again. I was afraid I knew where this was going.
> 
> The date is coming to an end and he asks if he can see my car because "you can tell a lot about a person from their car". I declined. So we are outside the restaurant and he points out his POS as if I am supposed to be impressed. He has a garter hanging from the rear view mirror, which I did not notice at first, and then he says, "don't ask". So, I didn't, but he proceeds to tell me anyway. He continued with the story as I must have looked interested. If I did in fact look interested it was because I was trying to figure out how I could be less interested.
> 
> Then he reveals he has a son with some severe medical issues, which wasn't a problem for me because this was a date, not a marriage. Then, he rounds out this rather deep conversation with the question, "so do you want to make out?"
> 
> Um... no. No, I definitely do not want to do that. I offered to go out with him to get to know him better and then maybe that would be something I would want to do, but then omw home I got a text message with him telling me he didn't feel we would be compatible. AKA: He was looking for sex and went home alone and $28+ tip poorer.
> 
> What a creep.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

LaLalovesWDW said:


> damn, aside from the free drinks you got, it sounds like he could have given you that $28 so you could buy those couple hours back that you lost... jeez.



I think LaLa already did a great job summarizing so I'll just quote her. The whole thing sounds a bit...surreal. At least now you know which of his "personalities" was the real one. It certainly didn't take him long to show his true character and try to take a Fastpass trip down _In Your Pants_ Lane.


----------



## lovemickeyshouse




----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

lovemickeyshouse said:


>



You weren't Maria's date, were you? Because that would make this a little bit awkward...


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Nope but know the story of how women meet these total jokes online and get treated like crap these guys should be taken out back and dealt with .


----------



## DCTooTall

What?!  Less than a page of new posts?!   You guys are slacking,   but I guess I'll let it slide since some of you may still be in a chocolate bunny coma.


  I just had to share a Facebook status update one of my friends posted.  It was sooooo wrong,  and yet sooooo  funny!

_"That's what she said" apparently isn't the proper response in church when they say "He is risen! He is Risen!"_





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I think LaLa already did a great job summarizing so I'll just quote her. The whole thing sounds a bit...surreal. At least now you know which of his "personalities" was the real one. It certainly didn't take him long to show his true character and try to take a Fastpass trip down _In Your Pants_ Lane.






   So.....   Where would the dispenser be for this fastpass?  I need to try and make sure my touring plan includes a run by to grab it so that i can be sure I manage to get a ride on Splash Mountain while I wait for my Fastpass time to arrive.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> What?!  Less than a page of new posts?!   You guys are slacking,   but I guess I'll let it slide since some of you may still be in a chocolate bunny coma.
> 
> I just had to share a Facebook status update one of my friends posted.  It was sooooo wrong,  and yet sooooo  funny!
> _"That's what she said" apparently isn't the proper response in church when they say "He is risen! He is Risen!"_
> 
> 
> 
> So.....   Where would the dispenser be for this fastpass?  I need to try and make sure my touring plan includes a run by to grab it so that i can be sure I manage to get a ride on Splash Mountain while I wait for my Fastpass time to arrive.



Whoa cowboy. I'll think I'll go with the safe no comment response.

And seriously (since you mentioned it), how awesome is it that my son is too young to eat the mountain of Easter chocolate he has accumulated? Mommy to the rescue!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Whoa cowboy. I'll think I'll go with the safe no comment response.
> 
> And seriously (since you mentioned it), how awesome is it that my son is too young to eat the mountain of Easter chocolate he has accumulated? Mommy to the rescue!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

And how would you even note that in your touring plan??? Just "In you pants"? Or "In your pants 1:30 to 2:30"?


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> And how would you even note that in your touring plan??? Just "In you pants"? Or "In your pants 1:30 to 2:30"?





  I'm not a big "must be here by this time" kinda Disney tourer... I just like to make the most efficient use of my time.


So i'm guessing maybe Get a fastpass for Toy Story mania,    Then ride ToT and RRC... I should be eligable for another fastpass,  so I'll get the one for "in your pants",    a Trip over to the tune inn lounge for some drinks,    "in your pants",   Star Tours,    and then hopefully by then I'll be able to ride TSM.

Hmmmm...  actually.....


Maybe the Great Movie ride before Star Tours.    might need something I can relax on to recover from the previous ride.


----------



## Madonna3

So what is expected of me since we're talking about getting in my pants? lol


----------



## DCTooTall

Madonna3 said:


> So what is expected of me since we're talking about getting in my pants? lol



Well,  I'm still trying to figure out where the fast pass dispensers are.    


Hmmmm....  and how much themeing do we miss in the Fastpass Queue vs. the standby queue?     I wonder if it's one of those attractions where you should do the regular line at least once to get the full experience before you fast pass it.


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I think LaLa already did a great job summarizing so I'll just quote her. The whole thing sounds a bit...surreal. At least now you know which of his "personalities" was the real one. It certainly didn't take him long to show his true character and try to take a Fastpass trip down _In Your Pants_ Lane.





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You weren't Maria's date, were you? Because that would make this a little bit awkward...





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Whoa cowboy. I'll think I'll go with the safe no comment response.
> 
> And seriously (since you mentioned it), how awesome is it that my son is too young to eat the mountain of Easter chocolate he has accumulated? Mommy to the rescue!





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> And how would you even note that in your touring plan??? Just "In you pants"? Or "In your pants 1:30 to 2:30"?





Madonna3 said:


> So what is expected of me since we're talking about getting in my pants? lol





DCTooTall said:


> Well,  I'm still trying to figure out where the fast pass dispensers are.
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....  and how much themeing do we miss in the Fastpass Queue vs. the standby queue?     I wonder if it's one of those attractions where you should do the regular line at least once to get the full experience before you fast pass it.



You guys are have too much fun when I'm sleeping!


Finally spring has arrived...it gunna be in the 70s here today! Its almost beach and bathing suit time!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Madonna3 said:


> So what is expected of me since we're talking about getting in my pants? lol





DCTooTall said:


> Well,  I'm still trying to figure out where the fast pass dispensers are.
> 
> Hmmmm....  and how much themeing do we miss in the Fastpass Queue vs. the standby queue?     I wonder if it's one of those attractions where you should do the regular line at least once to get the full experience before you fast pass it.



Good point. It does seem like someone will be missing out on something if you go straight to the main attraction. Maybe you shouldn't skip everything leading up to it.

And good morning SSC!


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> You guys are have too much fun when I'm sleeping!
> 
> 
> Finally spring has arrived...it gunna be in the 70s here today! Its almost beach and bathing suit time!



   Well since I'm back on 3rd shift,   When I'm sleeping is when all of you get to have fun.

   And the weather does seem like it's gonna be nice today.    The only downside to this weather is that i'm realizing that I probably should get some thick curtains for my bedroom.   the blinds that work fine when I'm on a "normal" schedule just aren't cutting it when I'm trying to sleep during the day.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Good point. It does seem like someone will be missing out on something if you go straight to the main attraction. Maybe you shouldn't skip everything leading up to it.
> 
> And good morning SSC!




   So it's decided....    go to see the themeing at least once before getting a fastpass....


or maybe I should just get the fastpass,    do the standby line,   and then use the fastpass so i can go again without waiting.


----------



## Floydian

DCTooTall said:


> or maybe I should just get the fastpass,    do the standby line,   and then use the fastpass so i can go again without waiting.



Oh to be that young again...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> You guys are have too much fun when I'm sleeping!
> 
> 
> Finally spring has arrived...it gunna be in the 70s here today! Its almost beach and bathing suit time!



Your weather sounds great! When I was a kid, my family used to go up to CT and visit with family on the beach for a couple weeks every summer. I loved it!

Today we'll be in the eighties and still no rain. Galveston just declared an emergency water shortage.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Floydian said:


> Oh to be that young again...


----------



## DCTooTall

Floydian said:


> Oh to be that young again...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Well since I'm back on 3rd shift,   When I'm sleeping is when all of you get to have fun.
> 
> And the weather does seem like it's gonna be nice today.    The only downside to this weather is that i'm realizing that I probably should get some thick curtains for my bedroom.   the blinds that work fine when I'm on a "normal" schedule just aren't cutting it when I'm trying to sleep during the day.
> So it's decided....    go to see the themeing at least once before getting a fastpass....
> 
> or maybe I should just get the fastpass,    do the standby line,   and then use the fastpass so i can go again without waiting.



Yes, I think if you plan on riding the attraction more than once, you should get familiar with it.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Yes, I think if you plan on riding the attraction more than once, you should get familiar with it.



Gotta find the hidden mickeys!


----------



## ctnurse

Floydian said:


> Oh to be that young again...



That is why I will be 29 FOREVER!


Ok I'm off to work!  If it doesn't sux too bad I will check in during the day


----------



## NJDiva

ok, taking a line from Phineas and Ferb...."hey, where's Kyle?"


----------



## bluedevilinaz

hahaha wow guys! I don't check the forum for 24 hours and we go from bad dates to... well I'll just leave it at that. lol. That's why I love coming in here. You never know where the thrad will derail. XD

The weather here in Vegas has been gorgeous! High 70's-low 80's and a nice breeze for the last few days. I love the desert this time of year!  Hope everyone had a great easter weekend!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> And how would you even note that in your touring plan??? Just "In you pants"? Or "In your pants 1:30 to 2:30"?



Wow, 


Good morning ladies and gents... yes, a few days before I can lose myself for a few days in my favorite state, at my favorite place. 

I made a big boo boo, though.  My smartie pants self went and booked an extra night so I would get in a day earlier, but when I went today to change my flight, the tickets are like $113 MORE than they were yesterday.  So, now Im on the hunt...


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> hahaha wow guys! I don't check the forum for 24 hours and we go from bad dates to... well I'll just leave it at that. lol. That's why I love coming in here. You never know where the thrad will derail. XD
> 
> The weather here in Vegas has been gorgeous! High 70's-low 80's and a nice breeze for the last few days. I love the desert this time of year!  Hope everyone had a great easter weekend!



   The thread doesn't derail...  it just makes a sudden and unexpected detour.


----------



## DIS_MERI

Hi SSC peeps   Just dropping in to say hi and let you all know I'm having a fantastic holiday in England.  The weather has been gorgeous, although today was a bit chilly.  Really enjoying myself, and glad I have as much time left as I've already spent.  I have to pay for internet and charge my laptop in the car, so I probably won't be on again until I get back.  I can hardly wait to see how many pages I need to read then


----------



## nurse.darcy

bluedevilinaz said:


> hahaha wow guys! I don't check the forum for 24 hours and we go from bad dates to... well I'll just leave it at that. lol. That's why I love coming in here. You never know where the thrad will derail. XD
> 
> The weather here in Vegas has been gorgeous! High 70's-low 80's and a nice breeze for the last few days. I love the desert this time of year!  Hope everyone had a great easter weekend!



The sad thing is I have been checking the board but I just don't know what to say.  I am at a loss for words. . .ROFLMAO.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> Hi SSC peeps   Just dropping in to say hi and let you all know I'm having a fantastic holiday in England.  The weather has been gorgeous, although today was a bit chilly.  Really enjoying myself, and glad I have as much time left as I've already spent.  I have to pay for internet and charge my laptop in the car, so I probably won't be on again until I get back.  I can hardly wait to see how many pages I need to read then



I'm glad you're enjoying your trip.


----------



## Madonna3

nurse.darcy said:


> The sad thing is I have been checking the board but I just don't know what to say.  I am at a loss for words. . .ROFLMAO.



What? You don't want to ride the main attraction?

I'm just glad I have so much interest that it generated 2 queue lines.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Madonna3 said:


> What? You don't want to ride the main attraction?
> 
> I'm just glad I have so much interest that it generated 2 queue lines.



And you are popular enough to merit Fastpass!  Why do I feel like I'm insulting you when I say that? No offense intended.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

DIS_MERI said:


> Hi SSC peeps   Just dropping in to say hi and let you all know I'm having a fantastic holiday in England.  The weather has been gorgeous, although today was a bit chilly.  Really enjoying myself, and glad I have as much time left as I've already spent.  I have to pay for internet and charge my laptop in the car, so I probably won't be on again until I get back.  I can hardly wait to see how many pages I need to read then



That sounds lovely! Im glad you got there ok....


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> The thread doesn't derail...  it just makes a sudden and unexpected detour.







DIS_MERI said:


> Hi SSC peeps   Just dropping in to say hi and let you all know I'm having a fantastic holiday in England.  The weather has been gorgeous, although today was a bit chilly.  Really enjoying myself, and glad I have as much time left as I've already spent.  I have to pay for internet and charge my laptop in the car, so I probably won't be on again until I get back.  I can hardly wait to see how many pages I need to read then



Glad you're enjoying your vacation!



nurse.darcy said:


> The sad thing is I have been checking the board but I just don't know what to say.  I am at a loss for words. . .ROFLMAO.



Yeah, I'm kinda in the same boat. haha


----------



## tlionheart78

bluedevilinaz said:


> hahaha wow guys! I don't check the forum for 24 hours and we go from bad dates to... well I'll just leave it at that. lol. That's why I love coming in here. You never know where the thrad will derail. XD


Seems like quite a bit has been going on from what I've bee seeing.  Of douse I've been away for what seems like two weeks.  Too much stress and pressure, I guess.  And today wasn't any better.  I'll elaborate more when I get home.


----------



## Madonna3

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> And you are popular enough to merit Fastpass!  Why do I feel like I'm insulting you when I say that? No offense intended.



Hey, we've all got to be good at something.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

tlionheart78 said:


> Seems like quite a bit has been going on from what I've bee seeing.  Of douse I've been away for what seems like two weeks.  Too much stress and pressure, I guess.  And today wasn't any better.  I'll elaborate more when I get home.




Yeah there has been a lot going on. haha. Aww I'm sorry to hear that. :/ Keep your head up. Keep in mind things could always be worse and they will always get better.


----------



## Graeme

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Fastpass trip down _In Your Pants_ Lane.



Love it! That's this weekend's chat up line sorted anyway!!



DCTooTall said:


> Hmmmm....  and how much themeing do we miss in the Fastpass Queue vs. the standby queue?     I wonder if it's one of those attractions where you should do the regular line at least once to get the full experience before you fast pass it.



It might be one of those rides where it's worth running straight from rope drop and seeing how many regular lines you can go through before the fastpass becomes an issue?!


----------



## NJDiva

Madonna3 said:


> So, I went on the date. He emailed me and asked me to meet him at the mall. Then he changed the venue and wanted to meet at TGIFridays. That was fine with me because they have booze at Fridays. So I said I was getting ready and I would be there by the original meeting time. So he sent me a few texts to hurry up because he had something he had to do and I offered to reschedule. He declined.
> 
> So I showed up and he was there, obviously a few drinks in. I avoided talking about my career until he asked. I told him what I did for a living and then he decided to confess that he was about to be sentenced to probation for sale/possession/distribution/,etc. all relating to about 1/4lb. of THC found in this car. Well, it went down hill from there.
> 
> I, of course, ordered myself a $14 margarita made with patron that he decided to pay for after I already had my credit card out. He insisted and wouldn't let me pay. I offered to buy the next round. When that time came, he declined again. I was afraid I knew where this was going.
> 
> The date is coming to an end and he asks if he can see my car because "you can tell a lot about a person from their car". I declined. So we are outside the restaurant and he points out his POS as if I am supposed to be impressed. He has a garter hanging from the rear view mirror, which I did not notice at first, and then he says, "don't ask". So, I didn't, but he proceeds to tell me anyway. He continued with the story as I must have looked interested. If I did in fact look interested it was because I was trying to figure out how I could be less interested.
> 
> Then he reveals he has a son with some severe medical issues, which wasn't a problem for me because this was a date, not a marriage. Then, he rounds out this rather deep conversation with the question, "so do you want to make out?"
> 
> Um... no. No, I definitely do not want to do that. I offered to go out with him to get to know him better and then maybe that would be something I would want to do, but then omw home I got a text message with him telling me he didn't feel we would be compatible. AKA: He was looking for sex and went home alone and $28+ tip poorer.
> 
> What a creep.



so one more frog avoided!  see if you hang out with us, at least you know we will entertain you and we won't creep you out AND we have our own personal bartender (oops sorry, painter/bartender). that's one of those dates that you pray for the phone to ring and you have to leave...


----------



## Madonna3

NEW POR ROOMS ANNOUNCED

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/the-...princess-hotel-rooms-20110425,0,6470887.story

Disney says it plans to transform about a quarter of the 2,000 rooms in the "Riverside" section of Disney's Port Orleans Resort into "Royal Rooms." Billed as rooms that the princesses themselves have stayed in during vacations, they will include many nods to the animated heroines, from bathroom faucets in the shape of Aladdin's genie lamp to the footstool that came to life as a dog in Beauty in the Beast.

It's a concept Disney has dubbed "storybook" hotel rooms  rooms that are more lavishly themed than conventional hotel rooms and are devoted to key company franchises. The company previously converted a wing of rooms in Disney's Caribbean Beach Resort to a pirates theme, and those have proven so popular that the resort has been able to charge a $30-a-night premium for them.

Disney says the 512 Royal Rooms will open to guests in February or March of next year. They will debut the same year that Disney World begins opening a multiyear expansion of the Magic Kingdom's Fantasyland section, in which central additions will be based on The Little Mermaid, Beauty and the Beast, and Snow White and the Seven Dwarves  all princess movies.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Graeme said:


> Love it! That's this weekend's chat up line sorted anyway!!
> 
> It might be one of those rides where it's worth running straight from rope drop and seeing how many regular lines you can go through before the fastpass becomes an issue?!



Glad the board could provide you with a great weekend chat whilst you are chilling. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay folks. . .today was an "interesting" day at work.  Probably one of the most smoooooth days at work.  No rough edges at all.  Sometimes I am amazed about how wonderful it is to work with the people I do.  They are awesome.

I am sooooooo excited because this weekend is filled to the brim with stuff.  The NE Divas will be in town, another couple friends will be in town, and even though I am on call over the weekend, I will still have TONS of fun going on.  I will be off work (after my weekend call) till Thursday because I cannot imagine working at all during all this fun. Its days like today that I am sooooo glad I moved here.  I don't like my pay, but my rewards (spiritual, physical, emotional, mental) are over the top.


----------



## ctnurse

Well after thinking that I would have an easy day, I get to work only to find out they have put a new nurse with me.  So instead of my easy day I had to be on my best behavior,which is not easy for me.  It also meant no checking of DIS or FB during the day.  It seems like I missed some fun today.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> Well after thinking that I would have an easy day, I get to work only to find out they have put a new nurse with me.  So instead of my easy day I had to be on my best behavior,which is not easy for me.  It also meant no checking of DIS or FB during the day.  It seems like I missed some fun today.



Darlin, please stop teaching the newbies how to behave. . .its just horrid that I can't get any of them to have fun. . .lol.  Anyway, truthfully, I know what you are saying here. . .


----------



## tlionheart78

bluedevilinaz said:


> Yeah there has been a lot going on. haha. Aww I'm sorry to hear that. :/ Keep your head up. Keep in mind things could always be worse and they will always get better.



Well it has been a hassle.  My next to last post says it all.  I'm wanting to keep my regular hours, but that has some overtime added to it and my my supervisor is keeping a close eye on that.  Luckily, the guy I work with is helping me out by giving me plausible reasons for me to come in early and get some work done.  This morning was a great example as I got a call from one of my co-workers last night urging me to come in early this morning to deal with a "little" problem.  Apparently one of the sprinklers in the warehouse got busted up badly and started flooding up the warehouse.  Ruined several parts in that particular area (not a good thing for inventory as water can ruin metal car parts and develop rust.)  So I spent the morning doing a heck of a clean up job.  It's not easy getting water from underneath the bottom of flooded shelves.  Needless to say, the overtime was very necessary, but it's left me worn out and tired from the day.  

Hope everyone's day was more fun-filled than mine.


----------



## DisneyDee27

nurse.darcy said:


> Spent 20 years in Redondo.  I love it there. Its costly though.


I spent some amazing summers at Redondo Beach! 
Honorary Diva
Dee


----------



## DCTooTall

DIS_MERI said:


> Hi SSC peeps   Just dropping in to say hi and let you all know I'm having a fantastic holiday in England.  The weather has been gorgeous, although today was a bit chilly.  Really enjoying myself, and glad I have as much time left as I've already spent.  I have to pay for internet and charge my laptop in the car, so I probably won't be on again until I get back.  I can hardly wait to see how many pages I need to read then



  It's amazing how addictive this group really is.    Even with an international vacation during royal Wedding festivities,     people need to check in with the group.   





nurse.darcy said:


> The sad thing is I have been checking the board but I just don't know what to say.  I am at a loss for words. . .ROFLMAO.



  Wow!    We made Darcy speachless??!





Madonna3 said:


> NEW POR ROOMS ANNOUNCED
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/the-...princess-hotel-rooms-20110425,0,6470887.story
> 
> Disney says it plans to transform about a quarter of the 2,000 rooms in the "Riverside" section of Disney's Port Orleans Resort into "Royal Rooms." Billed as rooms that the princesses themselves have stayed in during vacations, they will include many nods to the animated heroines, from bathroom faucets in the shape of Aladdin's genie lamp to the footstool that came to life as a dog in Beauty in the Beast.
> 
> It's a concept Disney has dubbed "storybook" hotel rooms  rooms that are more lavishly themed than conventional hotel rooms and are devoted to key company franchises. The company previously converted a wing of rooms in Disney's Caribbean Beach Resort to a pirates theme, and those have proven so popular that the resort has been able to charge a $30-a-night premium for them.
> 
> Disney says the 512 Royal Rooms will open to guests in February or March of next year. They will debut the same year that Disney World begins opening a multiyear expansion of the Magic Kingdom's Fantasyland section, in which central additions will be based on The Little Mermaid, Beauty and the Beast, and Snow White and the Seven Dwarves  all princess movies.



 I'm not sure how i feel about this.    How much do you want to bet they'll convert rooms in the Mansion part of the resort exclusively?    Which makes me wonder how many "original" rooms will remain if they take that section of the resort and are converting 1/4 of the overall capacity.     Hmmmmm....




ctnurse said:


> Well after thinking that I would have an easy day, I get to work only to find out they have put a new nurse with me.  So instead of my easy day I had to be on my best behavior,which is not easy for me.  It also meant no checking of DIS or FB during the day.  It seems like I missed some fun today.



   Na,   you just got to enjoy the fun more when you don't have to jump back into work.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

NJDiva said:


> see if you hang out with us, at least you know we will entertain you and we won't creep you out AND we have our own personal bartender (oops sorry, painter/bartender).




Speak for yourself. I've been known to be creepy. 



tlionheart78 said:


> Well it has been a hassle.  My next to last post says it all.  I'm wanting to keep my regular hours, but that has some overtime added to it and my my supervisor is keeping a close eye on that.  Luckily, the guy I work with is helping me out by giving me plausible reasons for me to come in early and get some work done.  This morning was a great example as I got a call from one of my co-workers last night urging me to come in early this morning to deal with a "little" problem.  Apparently one of the sprinklers in the warehouse got busted up badly and started flooding up the warehouse.  Ruined several parts in that particular area (not a good thing for inventory as water can ruin metal car parts and develop rust.)  So I spent the morning doing a heck of a clean up job.  It's not easy getting water from underneath the bottom of flooded shelves.  Needless to say, the overtime was very necessary, but it's left me worn out and tired from the day.
> 
> Hope everyone's day was more fun-filled than mine.



Yeah I saw that. At least they're just cutting back on the OT and not cutting anyone's job. That'd be even worse. Yikes! water+metal car parts=no bueno! That can definitely cause issues if everything doesn't get dried well enough. Hope you guys didn't lose too much. That definitely isn't an easy task, especially if they're full of parts. 

Mine consisted of playing chauffeur for my roommates so they could get to work. Thankfully that ends this week since my one roommate got paid and can finally get his car registered. Other than that I went and saw Louie Anderson with my 2nd cousins so nothing too exiting happened today.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneyDee27 said:


> I spent some amazing summers at Redondo Beach!
> Honorary Diva
> Dee



Redondo, Manhattan and Hermosa. . .Tri City Beaches. . .the love of my life. . .too bad its sooooo expensive.  And, I actually have a life here now. . .ROFLMAO.



DCTooTall said:


> Wow!    We made Darcy speachless??!
> 
> I'm not sure how i feel about this.    How much do you want to bet they'll convert rooms in the Mansion part of the resort exclusively?    Which makes me wonder how many "original" rooms will remain if they take that section of the resort and are converting 1/4 of the overall capacity.     Hmmmmm....



Okay, don't get too used to be being speechless. . .lol

As for the rooms. . .I am with you.  The mansion section of the resort is my favorite.  If they convert all  -  or nearly all  -  buildings to these rooms, it will just mean they can generate more revenue for the rooms and I will be missing my fave resort.  POR is one of my favorite places.



bluedevilinaz said:


> Speak for yourself. I've been known to be creepy.



ROFLMAO. . .Well, that is good to know. . .lol.


----------



## ahoff

Stay away for a few days and it's hard to catch up. even multi-quotes don't help.  Dates gone bad and new fast-pass attractions.....  And Darcy speechless.

Down to single digits!  Looking forward to some nice weather, although it has become quite nice here lately.  Especially when they predict cloudy and rain and it turns into a nice sunny day.  Spent a day in the city, went to the auto show and then attended a bash for Ron Paul.  Thanks to offsides' tip I have a new must-do in the city, a side trip up to Levain for some of those amazing cookies.  And speaking of sweets, looking forward to a Dolewhip!


----------



## NJDiva

ahoff said:


> Stay away for a few days and it's hard to catch up. even multi-quotes don't help.  Dates gone bad and new fast-pass attractions.....  And Darcy speechless.
> 
> Down to single digits!  Looking forward to some nice weather, although it has become quite nice here lately.  Especially when they predict cloudy and rain and it turns into a nice sunny day.  Spent a day in the city, went to the auto show and then attended a bash for Ron Paul.  Thanks to offsides' tip I have a new must-do in the city, a side trip up to Levain for some of those amazing cookies.  And speaking of sweets, looking forward to a Dolewhip!



wait so you're gonna be in Disney the same time as the NE Divas and you're not gonna hang out with us?? C'mon!! when do you get there??


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Good morning to my favorite thread of folk... I am down to my last three days of work, and four until I can hopefully flirt my way onto a seat on Sunday's flight.   

So, what are you beautiful people up to today ?


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Good morning to my favorite thread of folk... I am down to my last three days of work, and four until I can hopefully flirt my way onto a seat on Sunday's flight.
> 
> So, what are you beautiful people up to today ?



Not a whole lot...   Boss is treating everybody to lunch today at noon,   and someone linked me a book that they said I had to read.

http://craphound.com/down/Cory_Doctorow_-_Down_and_Out_in_the_Magic_Kingdom.htm


It looks interesting...  so now I get to read it.     (it's also available in printed edition and many ebook formats.... )


----------



## Madonna3

PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, I beg of you...

Someone keep me company today. I am bored off my face. My census is somewhere in the teens, meaning I have no patients, just charts to review.


----------



## Madonna3

Funniest thing I have seen all week.

click here only if you have a sense of humor and aren't offended by the "F" word


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

DCTooTall said:


> Not a whole lot...   Boss is treating everybody to lunch today at noon,   and someone linked me a book that they said I had to read.
> 
> http://craphound.com/down/Cory_Doctorow_-_Down_and_Out_in_the_Magic_Kingdom.htm
> 
> 
> It looks interesting...  so now I get to read it.     (it's also available in printed edition and many ebook formats.... )



oooh, I read the prologue, it does look interesting.  Might have to print it out to read while Im not gripping the sides of my seat on my flight.

I just dug up my copy of "The Secret" while organizing my desk for my consultant for next week... so now I have two things to read.


----------



## ahoff

NJDiva said:


> wait so you're gonna be in Disney the same time as the NE Divas and you're not gonna hang out with us?? C'mon!! when do you get there??



I am just in for a long weekend, doing the Everest race.  But I have Darcy's number (or is it changed now that she is a Floridian?) and was going to give her a call.  So hopefully we can meet up somewhere.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Madonna3 said:


> Funniest thing I have seen all week.
> 
> click here only if you have a sense of humor and aren't offended by the "F" word



dern it.. says its been moved or deleted. I missed the joke. 


Anyone ever done the "Keys to the Kingdom" tour?? I was thinking of scheduling one but wasnt sure what it really entails.


----------



## MtlFire

LaLalovesWDW said:


> dern it.. says its been moved or deleted. I missed the joke.
> 
> 
> Anyone ever done the "Keys to the Kingdom" tour?? I was thinking of scheduling one but wasnt sure what it really entails.



I did it a few years ago. A behind the scenes tour of the magic kingdom, you'll get to see some back stage areas, learn some interesting trivia, see the underground tunnels. Includes getting on to several of the rides without waiting (ie: haunted mansion etc). You'll get a souvenir pin from the tour and it included lunch.


----------



## DCTooTall

Madonna3 said:


> PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, I beg of you...
> 
> Someone keep me company today. I am bored off my face. My census is somewhere in the teens, meaning I have no patients, just charts to review.



   Read the book I linked.   It looks good.



Madonna3 said:


> Funniest thing I have seen all week.
> 
> click here only if you have a sense of humor and aren't offended by the "F" word



  DIS censored the link.   



LaLalovesWDW said:


> oooh, I read the prologue, it does look interesting.  Might have to print it out to read while Im not gripping the sides of my seat on my flight.
> 
> I just dug up my copy of "The Secret" while organizing my desk for my consultant for next week... so now I have two things to read.



  If you have a Kindle or even an Ipod,  you can get versions of the book for them.   Probably a bit easier than printer paper.



LaLalovesWDW said:


> dern it.. says its been moved or deleted. I missed the joke.
> 
> 
> Anyone ever done the "Keys to the Kingdom" tour?? I was thinking of scheduling one but wasnt sure what it really entails.




  the link was censored by the forum.    Just replace the "****" in the link with the F word spelled out.


----------



## Madonna3

DCTooTall said:


> Read the book I linked.   It looks good.



k. But, it's easier for me to stare at the computer screen because then people think I am busy. Otherwise, employees flop their butts down hoping for free therapy. [/quote]





			
				DCTooTall said:
			
		

> DIS censored the link.
> 
> 
> the link was censored by the forum.    Just replace the "****" in the link with the F word spelled out.



So, I guess you were able to figure it out to see it. Funny stuff, right?


----------



## DCTooTall

Madonna3 said:


> k. But, it's easier for me to stare at the computer screen because then people think I am busy. Otherwise, employees flop their butts down hoping for free therapy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I guess you were able to figure it out to see it. Funny stuff, right?



The link is to an online version of the book.  You can read it while staring at your screen.   they don't need to know it's not work related.

and yup...  pretty funny.


----------



## DCTooTall

In other news.... my movies arrived today!    


I know what I'm watching tomorrow after work!




From Watching Snow White for the first time in ages yesterday though,  I have 1 simple question....


  Why can i never get a Princess to come into my home and clean the place up with the help of song and domesticated animals?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> In other news.... my movies arrived today!
> 
> 
> I know what I'm watching tomorrow after work!
> 
> From Watching Snow White for the first time in ages yesterday though,  I have 1 simple question....
> 
> Why can i never get a Princess to come into my home and clean the place up with the help of song and domesticated animals?



I often ask myself the same thing.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> In other news.... my movies arrived today!
> 
> 
> I know what I'm watching tomorrow after work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Watching Snow White for the first time in ages yesterday though,  I have 1 simple question....
> 
> 
> Why can i never get a Princess to come into my home and clean the place up with the help of song and domesticated animals?




ummm...because you're not a dwarf!


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> ummm...because you're not a dwarf!




So What was Patrick Dempsey's Excuse??  He got a Princess to clean his place with Song and Domesticated Animals.    Ok,  so some of the animals were cockroaches, sewer rats, and pigeons (aka,  rats with wings)...    but still!



OH!    and for the record...  this CD freakin rocks!   I got it in the same shipment as my movies.
http://youtu.be/fMd3u5fEouo


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

DCTooTall said:


> In other news.... my movies arrived today!
> 
> [snip]
> 
> Why can i never get a Princess to come into my home and clean the place up with the help of song and domesticated animals?



wait?? you can't get this?  wow, i guess we got it all in NY...​


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> I am just in for a long weekend, doing the Everest race.  But I have Darcy's number (or is it changed now that she is a Floridian?) and was going to give her a call.  So hopefully we can meet up somewhere.



Didn't I send you my updated phone number?  I thought you called me the last time you were in town.  I will send you a text when I get home so you will have it for sure. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> wait?? you can't get this?  wow, i guess we got it all in NY...​




PA sucks.

  Hell,  in this state you know nothing says spring is here like the smell of S**T in the air.




Hmmm... Fairy Fest is this weekend though.    I wonder if I want to make the trip down to attend.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm... Fairy Fest is this weekend though.    I wonder if I want to make the trip down to attend.



I'll be there doing the Photography thing


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I'll be there doing the Photography thing



Might be worth showing up then.      If I go,  it'll prob be Saturday.

Now to see if any of my friends wanna go with.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Might be worth showing up then.      If I go,  it'll prob be Saturday.
> 
> Now to see if any of my friends wanna go with.



I usually go Saturday, and if I have enough fun, I go back Sunday..

photos from past years located here. if you need motivation


http://www.starrrshots.com/f248082658


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> I usually go Saturday, and if I have enough fun, I go back Sunday..
> 
> photos from past years located here. if you need motivation
> 
> 
> http://www.starrrshots.com/f248082658



I've never heard of this. Is it renfest with more faeries?


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I've never heard of this. Is it renfest with more faeries?



it's not really ren fest.. it's all about mother earth, being green,,, etc...  good food, good music, a lot of vendors similar to ren faire...



http://www.spoutwood.org/fairie-festival


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Well I have absolutely nothing to do today so I think I'm going to just curl up with a book, turn on some music and read. I leave for Tucson for 5 days tomorrow morning at 0620 so I have to be at the airport at 0430. Ugh... I hate having to be at the airport so dang early for a flight. Oh the joys of taking the red eye flights. :/


----------



## Madonna3

but I thought you took the job in Vegas?


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm... Fairy Fest is this weekend though.    I wonder if I want to make the trip down to attend.



I wanna go!!!...oh wait!! I'll be basking in the greatness that is called Disney World....


----------



## dismem98

ahoff said:


> Stay away for a few days and it's hard to catch up. even multi-quotes don't help.  Dates gone bad and new fast-pass attractions.....  And Darcy speechless.
> 
> Down to single digits!  Looking forward to some nice weather, although it has become quite nice here lately.  Especially when they predict cloudy and rain and it turns into a nice sunny day.  Spent a day in the city, went to the auto show and then attended a bash for Ron Paul.  Thanks to offsides' tip I have a new must-do in the city, a side trip up to Levain for some of those amazing cookies.  And speaking of sweets, looking forward to a Dolewhip!




You should come ina couple of days earlier!!  No really you should.


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> I wanna go!!!...oh wait!! I'll be basking in the greatness that is called Disney World....



fine be that way.!!!

boasting will come back to haunt you, I'll be sure to return the favor when I make my next 2 or 3 week visit to orlando


----------



## nurse.darcy

dismem98 said:


> You should come ina couple of days earlier!!  No really you should.



Hey girlie, you came to visit!!! Yay. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJDiva said:


> I wanna go!!!...oh wait!! I'll be basking in the greatness that is called Disney World....



Yes, and meeting up with me and the NE Divas. . .lol.


----------



## tlionheart78

Once again, I'm again missing out on the fun and games in here, wishing I was in Florida myself.  All of this, though, has a plausible reason.  Right now I'm sitting in the first floor of my dad's house waiting out a rather dangerous storm that has wind, rain, thunder, lightning and golf-ball size hail.  Yep, we've also been under a list of warnings: tornado, thunderstorm, flash flood, wind advisories, you name it.  Much of Alabama was hit with several tornadoes so I'm really concerned about those folks down there.

Well, after all of that, it seems the worst of it is over for now.  But still, all of that leaves me with a longing for Florida and a certain theme park now.  BTW, don't get confused, I may have talked about Alabama, but I'm from Tennessee.  Just though I'd confirm that for y'all.


----------



## nurse.darcy

tlionheart78 said:


> Once again, I'm again missing out on the fun and games in here, wishing I was in Florida myself.  All of this, though, has a plausible reason.  Right now I'm sitting in the first floor of my dad's house waiting out a rather dangerous storm that has wind, rain, thunder, lightning and golf-ball size hail.  Yep, we've also been under a list of warnings: tornado, thunderstorm, flash flood, wind advisories, you name it.  Much of Alabama was hit with several tornadoes so I'm really concerned about those folks down there.
> 
> Well, after all of that, it seems the worst of it is over for now.  But still, all of that leaves me with a longing for Florida and a certain theme park now.  BTW, don't get confused, I may have talked about Alabama, but I'm from Tennessee.  Just though I'd confirm that for y'all.



Glad to know that the worst is over for now.  My senior pastor's wife's mom's house was moved 80 feet and thrown to the ground by the tornados.  Its completely ruined.  Pretty harsh.


----------



## ahoff

Madonna3 said:


> So, I guess you were able to figure it out to see it. Funny stuff, right?



yse, that was ****ing funny 



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I often ask myself the same thing.


 
I think Neil Young once sung " a man needs a maid..."



LaLalovesWDW said:


> Anyone ever done the "Keys to the Kingdom" tour?? I was thinking of scheduling one but wasnt sure what it really entails.



I have done the tour twice, years apart.  Pretty interesting, going behind the scenes was cool.  A bit more restsricted the second time as far as backstage access, but we spent more time in the basement.



nurse.darcy said:


> Didn't I send you my updated phone number?  I thought you called me the last time you were in town.  I will send you a text when I get home so you will have it for sure. . .lol.



Yes, got the text.  Thought I had it but thought I read that you had changed it.  See you in a week plus!



dismem98 said:


> You should come in a couple of days earlier!!  No really you should.



Hi Patty!  How long will you be staying?

So glad the end of the month is so near.  Getting paid once a month sometimes can be a bit worrisome.


----------



## ahoff

tlionheart78 said:


> Once again, I'm again missing out on the fun and games in here, wishing I was in Florida myself.  All of this, though, has a plausible reason.  Right now I'm sitting in the first floor of my dad's house waiting out a rather dangerous storm that has wind, rain, thunder, lightning and golf-ball size hail.  Yep, we've also been under a list of warnings: tornado, thunderstorm, flash flood, wind advisories, you name it.  Much of Alabama was hit with several tornadoes so I'm really concerned about those folks down there.
> 
> Well, after all of that, it seems the worst of it is over for now.  But still, all of that leaves me with a longing for Florida and a certain theme park now.  BTW, don't get confused, I may have talked about Alabama, but I'm from Tennessee.  Just though I'd confirm that for y'all.



Good the worst is over, and you made out alright.  I have some friends driving down tomorrow for some 100 mile mountain bike race.  Sounds like it will be a bit muddy.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> yse, that was ****ing funny
> 
> I think Neil Young once sung " a man needs a maid..."
> 
> Yes, got the text.  Thought I had it but thought I read that you had changed it.  See you in a week plus!
> 
> Hi Patty!  How long will you be staying?
> 
> So glad the end of the month is so near.  Getting paid once a month sometimes can be a bit worrisome.



1.  Yes it was funny. . .
2.  I knew you would figure it out. . .lol
3.  Did Patty say she was coming here?
4.  If I got paid once a month, I would need a personal accountant just to make sure I could make it to the end of the month.


----------



## tlionheart78

nurse.darcy said:


> Glad to know that the worst is over for now.  My senior pastor's wife's mom's house was moved 80 feet and thrown to the ground by the tornados.  Its completely ruined.  Pretty harsh.



I've seen the images of some of the towns that were hit hard in Alabama.  Some of the places looked like they were bombed out of existence.  My thoughts and prayers are with those who live in those areas.



ahoff said:


> Good the worst is over, and you made out alright.  I have some friends driving down tomorrow for some 100 mile mountain bike race.  Sounds like it will be a bit muddy.



And icy (hail), and debris-filled, and numerous other road hazards (first one that comes to mind is fallen trees that block roadways).  I hope that you're friends will be safe when traveling through here.

BTW, I'm seriously irritated by all of these EAS warnings.  Mainly by the loud beepings and such.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Madonna3 said:


> but I thought you took the job in Vegas?



I did. I'm going down for my parent's anniversary/my dad's 50th. I'll be back in Vegas Monday night. I may not be around much the next 5 days so I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I've never heard of this. Is it renfest with more faeries?



Probably one of the easiest ways to describe it to the totally uninitiated...


Think a Hippie Renfair.





M88 (Wasn't that an Anime?),     looked thru last years pics.   nice.   I noticed you got some people hooping.   i have a bunch of friends who love to play with the firehoops.






NJDiva said:


> I wanna go!!!...oh wait!! I'll be basking in the greatness that is called Disney World....




  You suck.



....and not in the happy fun way.


----------



## Madonna3

DCTooTall said:


> You suck.
> 
> 
> ...and not in the happy fun way.



I do. Like a champ. 

Played my 3rd softball game of the season. The batter after me always drives them deep into center field giving me plenty of time to run around the bases. Well, tonight he hit it just past second and with me on first, that meant I was running. I am now missing a layer of skin from my leg. I think I left it somewhere on the base line sliding into second. O.U.C.H.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Probably one of the easiest ways to describe it to the totally uninitiated...
> 
> 
> Think a Hippie Renfair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M88 (Wasn't that an Anime?),     looked thru last years pics.   nice.   I noticed you got some people hooping.   i have a bunch of friends who love to play with the firehoops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You suck.
> 
> 
> 
> ....and not in the happy fun way.




wasn't what an anime ?/


----------



## DCTooTall

Madonna3 said:


> I do. Like a champ.
> 
> Played my 3rd softball game of the season. The batter after me always drives them deep into center field giving me plenty of time to run around the bases. Well, tonight he hit it just past second and with me on first, that meant I was running. I am now missing a layer of skin from my leg. I think I left it somewhere on the base line sliding into second. O.U.C.H.



SURE.... sliding into 2nd.   a likely story.





MICKEY88 said:


> wasn't what an anime ?/




M88.....   

hmmmm...


Nope...   looks like I was thinking of "Black Magic M-66".       Been awhile since I've watched a lot of anime,   so my memory was a bit fuzzy.


----------



## DCTooTall

Oooooo.....

Looky what I found!

http://www.disneystore.com/tees-clo...loc28-tee-for-men/mp/1274614/1000228+1000764/






 Anybody else think this would almost be the perfect symbol/flag for our resident pyrate?



In other news....Amazon is WAY too evil.   There goes another $60.    Incredibles and Tangled.   Why must they tempt me so by placing things in my quick-pick and giving me discounts??


----------



## nurse.darcy

Thank God its my Friday. . .I just want today to go smoothly and for the day to end quickly.  I am off to the shower to get ready. . .talk to you all later. . .advil and shower here I come. . .lol.


----------



## ctnurse

NJDiva said:


> I wanna go!!!...oh wait!! I'll be basking in the greatness that is called Disney World....


Jealous!  But it sounds like you guys are gunna have a wonderful time


DCTooTall said:


> In other news.... my movies arrived today!
> 
> 
> I know what I'm watching tomorrow after work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Watching Snow White for the first time in ages yesterday though,  I have 1 simple question....
> 
> 
> Why can i never get a Princess to come into my home and clean the place up with the help of song and domesticated animals?


I want that too!


DCTooTall said:


> Probably one of the easiest ways to describe it to the totally uninitiated...
> 
> 
> Think a Hippie Renfair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M88 (Wasn't that an Anime?),     looked thru last years pics.   nice.   I noticed you got some people hooping.   i have a bunch of friends who love to play with the firehoops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You suck.
> 
> 
> 
> ....and not in the happy fun way.


Not going there


DCTooTall said:


> Oooooo.....
> 
> Looky what I found!
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/tees-clo...loc28-tee-for-men/mp/1274614/1000228+1000764/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody else think this would almost be the perfect symbol/flag for our resident pyrate?
> 
> 
> 
> In other news....Amazon is WAY too evil.   There goes another $60.    Incredibles and Tangled.   Why must they tempt me so by placing things in my quick-pick and giving me discounts??


Very cute! It perfect for 


nurse.darcy said:


> Thank God its my Friday. . .I just want today to go smoothly and for the day to end quickly.  I am off to the shower to get ready. . .talk to you all later. . .advil and shower here I come. . .lol.



Have a great Friday Darcy!


----------



## ahoff

nurse.darcy said:


> 1.  Yes it was funny. . .
> 2.  I knew you would figure it out. . .lol
> 3.  Did Patty say she was coming here?
> 4.  If I got paid once a month, I would need a personal accountant just to make sure I could make it to the end of the month.



3. Not sure, I sort of inferred that from her post.

4. It is not so bad.  There are three pay rates at my place, weekly with o/t, monthly with o/t, and monthly with no o/t.  You get used to it but once in a while things come up....



DCTooTall said:


> Probably one of the easiest ways to describe it to the totally uninitiated...
> 
> 
> Think a Hippie Renfair.



A weekend stuck in time at 4;20....



Madonna3 said:


> I do. Like a champ.
> 
> Played my 3rd softball game of the season. The batter after me always drives them deep into center field giving me plenty of time to run around the bases. Well, tonight he hit it just past second and with me on first, that meant I was running. I am now missing a layer of skin from my leg. I think I left it somewhere on the base line sliding into second. O.U.C.H.



My daughter played softball, they all wear shorts and it got pretty aggressive on the basepaths.  



DCTooTall said:


> Nope...   looks like I was thinking of "Black Magic M-66".       Been awhile since I've watched a lot of anime,   so my memory was a bit fuzzy.



Only anime I am familier with is the old Wolfen series.  Is that even considered anime?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Good morning! I just finished reading what you guys posted overnight. What a cute pirate shirt!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Oooooo.....
> 
> Looky what I found!
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/tees-clo...loc28-tee-for-men/mp/1274614/1000228+1000764/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody else think this would almost be the perfect symbol/flag for our resident pyrate?



interesting, I actually almost got a tattoo on I-drive 2 years ago, the one tatoo parlor had a picture of a mickey skull with crossed swords


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Might be worth showing up then.      If I go,  it'll prob be Saturday.
> 
> Now to see if any of my friends wanna go with.



have you been there before


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> interesting, I actually almost got a tattoo on I-drive 2 years ago, the one tatoo parlor had a picture of a mickey skull with crossed swords



 I got my Tattoo off I-drive about 3 years ago.  I brought a picture of what I wanted though.



MICKEY88 said:


> have you been there before



  I went on a Sunday about....um....3 years ago.   the past 2 years I've forgotten about it or lost track of time and didn't remember to check on it until after it had passed.     I only remembered this year because a friend made a comment about it.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> You suck.
> 
> you should be so lucky...
> 
> ....and not in the happy fun way.





Madonna3 said:


> I do. Like a champ.



Me too!!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I got my Tattoo off I-drive about 3 years ago.  I brought a picture of what I wanted though.
> 
> 
> 
> I went on a Sunday about....um....3 years ago.   the past 2 years I've forgotten about it or lost track of time and didn't remember to check on it until after it had passed.     I only remembered this year because a friend made a comment about it.



let me know if you decide to go for sure, we'll have to meet up,

I'll be easy to spot, I'll be the old guy with 2 cameras, and most likely my white staRRRshots hat

unfortunately I got a message from my bellydancer friend, she was going to bring a group of her students in costume, but she got a paying gig, so now she won't be making the trip


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Morning all.. wow, you all have been busy in here... 

well, just to share a moment in my life as a Tech Manager.  

Had a staff member call me who just was set up with a new iMac w/wireless keyboard and mouse.   Says her screen just appeared and mouse is moving around by it self but the mouse was not on the desk.  I tell her that either someone moved it or its on the floor. She irate, telling me that the iMac is malfunctioning and how could this be since its new and blah blah blah.  

Anyway, it turns out somebody was playing a joke on her. STole the damn wireless mouse and was in the copy room next door moving it around and making her think she was nutso...  boy, I CAN NOT WAIT until Sunday.. these folk are going to drive me to drink (alot. at JRs. and whereever else I can go.)


Enjoy your day... I will be under my desk planning the rest of my time in FL.


----------



## DCTooTall

Watching Enchanted and Beauty and the Best should arrive before I go to bed so I'll finish my Disney movie Marathon when I wake up.  




MICKEY88 said:


> let me know if you decide to go for sure, we'll have to meet up,
> 
> I'll be easy to spot, I'll be the old guy with 2 cameras, and most likely my white staRRRshots hat
> 
> unfortunately I got a message from my bellydancer friend, she was going to bring a group of her students in costume, but she got a paying gig, so now she won't be making the trip



I will do...   although honestly,  I may decide last minute.   Either way,   if I show up,  I'll keep an eye out.




LaLalovesWDW said:


> Morning all.. wow, you all have been busy in here...
> 
> well, just to share a moment in my life as a Tech Manager.
> 
> Had a staff member call me who just was set up with a new iMac w/wireless keyboard and mouse.   Says her screen just appeared and mouse is moving around by it self but the mouse was not on the desk.  I tell her that either someone moved it or its on the floor. She irate, telling me that the iMac is malfunctioning and how could this be since its new and blah blah blah.
> 
> Anyway, it turns out somebody was playing a joke on her. STole the damn wireless mouse and was in the copy room next door moving it around and making her think she was nutso...  boy, I CAN NOT WAIT until Sunday.. these folk are going to drive me to drink (alot. at JRs. and whereever else I can go.)
> 
> 
> Enjoy your day... I will be under my desk planning the rest of my time in FL.



     Sounds like some of the tricks we used to play on people.  My favorite was one I pulled while in a training class for a new call center Customer service job a few years back.    You see,  The training was logged into her computer,  which was connected to the overhead projector.   And of course,  all the computers were networked in a Windows XP Pro network.   You could see her computer name everytime we got back from break,   so I knew the machine connected to the overhead projector's name on the network.

   Well.... The trainer had just gotten done talking about how she used to be a cheerleader in Highschool,  and I was feeling.....bored and easily amused (you guys know how dangerous that can be).     So since I had discovered they didn't lock our training accounts from being able to access the run dialog box,    I "ran"  "cmd" to get a command prompt.   From there?   Net Send  XXXXX  "Ra -Ra  [she]'s our trainer! If she can't train us,  no one can!"


She turned around,  saw the pop up message on her computer and did a doubletake once she realized there was something....odd... about the error message.    



    The IT Department there,  while trying to lock down PC's and keep any non-work related stuff off the machine,     were kinda,  well...  dumb.    I discovered while they had removed all the games from the computers,   and disabled the Add/Remove programs functionality from our accounts,   I could still drop to a command line and the i386 directory with all the *.ex_ files were still there.       By the time I left training every computer in the training room had Solitaire on it,   and the ones I personally used also had hearts, freecell,  and pinball.      It kinda became my calling card that solitaire would be installed on every machine I touched during the couple months I had that job.  [i quit when I was offered my current one making about twice what I made there.]


 /geekMode


----------



## Madonna3

Disney announced Free Dining this morning.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

DCTooTall said:


> Sounds like some of the tricks we used to play on people.  My favorite was one I pulled while in a training class for a new call center Customer service job a few years back.    You see,  The training was logged into her computer,  which was connected to the overhead projector.   And of course,  all the computers were networked in a Windows XP Pro network.   You could see her computer name everytime we got back from break,   so I knew the machine connected to the overhead projector's name on the network.
> 
> Well.... The trainer had just gotten done talking about how she used to be a cheerleader in Highschool,  and I was feeling.....bored and easily amused (you guys know how dangerous that can be).     So since I had discovered they didn't lock our training accounts from being able to access the run dialog box,    I "ran"  "cmd" to get a command prompt.   From there?   Net Send  XXXXX  "Ra -Ra  [she]'s our trainer! If she can't train us,  no one can!"
> 
> 
> She turned around,  saw the pop up message on her computer and did a doubletake once she realized there was something....odd... about the error message.
> 
> 
> 
> The IT Department there,  while trying to lock down PC's and keep any non-work related stuff off the machine,     were kinda,  well...  dumb.    I discovered while they had removed all the games from the computers,   and disabled the Add/Remove programs functionality from our accounts,   I could still drop to a command line and the i386 directory with all the *.ex_ files were still there.       By the time I left training every computer in the training room had Solitaire on it,   and the ones I personally used also had hearts, freecell,  and pinball.      It kinda became my calling card that solitaire would be installed on every machine I touched during the couple months I had that job.  [i quit when I was offered my current one making about twice what I made there.]
> 
> 
> /geekMode



    See, you would be one of the ones that I would just allow access to a chalk board and a lite brite.   That netsend was hilarious!


----------



## MICKEY88

Madonna3 said:


> Disney announced Free Dining this morning.



is there someplace online I can find that , to share with a friend


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> See, you would be one of the ones that I would just allow access to a chalk board and a lite brite.   That netsend was hilarious!



She loved it.

   I tend to be the class clown in training classes (I know!  hard to believe isn't it?)


----------



## Madonna3

http://www.themouseforless.com/

Photo Book + Free Dining Package Offer for Disney Rewards Visa Cardholders
Special magic Your Way packages with a FREE Disney Dining Plan are available for 8/28/22  9/24/11 travel dates. Guests who book a stay at one of Disneys Value Resorts will receive a free Quick Service dining plan. Guests who book a stay at Disneys Moderate, Deluxe and Deluxe Villas resorts will receive Disneys Basic Dining Plan free. Guests will also receive a Disney Photopass Photo Book included as part of their package. Availability is limited. This offer can be combined with The Magic for Less Travels Pixie Dust, Deluxe Pixie Dust Pack and Grand Pixie Dust Pack offers.

Currently, it is for Disney Visa cardholders, but you know that means it will be released to the public on Monday. However, I have been able to book these codes in the past without using my Disney Visa. I simply just use any VISA, aka, my check card. However, Disney is getting smarter to my tricks so I don't know if it would work, but it's worth a try if they don't want to wait until Monday.


----------



## MICKEY88

Madonna3 said:


> http://www.themouseforless.com/
> 
> Photo Book + Free Dining Package Offer for Disney Rewards Visa Cardholders
> Special magic Your Way packages with a FREE Disney Dining Plan are available for 8/28/22  9/24/11 travel dates. Guests who book a stay at one of Disneys Value Resorts will receive a free Quick Service dining plan. Guests who book a stay at Disneys Moderate, Deluxe and Deluxe Villas resorts will receive Disneys Basic Dining Plan free. Guests will also receive a Disney Photopass Photo Book included as part of their package. Availability is limited. This offer can be combined with The Magic for Less Travels Pixie Dust, Deluxe Pixie Dust Pack and Grand Pixie Dust Pack offers.
> 
> Currently, it is for Disney Visa cardholders, but you know that means it will be released to the public on Monday. However, I have been able to book these codes in the past without using my Disney Visa. I simply just use any VISA, aka, my check card. However, Disney is getting smarter to my tricks so I don't know if it would work, but it's worth a try if they don't want to wait until Monday.



thanks... unfortunately I think she's going the first week of August


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I tend to be the class clown in training classes (I know!  hard to believe isn't it?)



I never would have guessed that..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

LaLalovesWDW said:


> See, you would be one of the ones that I would just allow access to a chalk board and a lite brite.   That netsend was hilarious!



 A lite brite!! Classic!!


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I never would have guessed that..



  i know, right?!



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> A lite brite!! Classic!!




I miss my lite bright.   they were so cool.   lol


----------



## Madonna3

NJDiva said:


> Me too!!



We're talking about a lollipop sucking contest, right?


----------



## NJDiva

Madonna3 said:


> We're talking about a lollipop sucking contest, right?



Absolutely!!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Madonna3 said:


> We're talking about a lollipop sucking contest, right?





NJDiva said:


> Absolutely!!



Sounds like more fun than sucking the chrome off a bumper... I mean, who comes up with these expressions??


----------



## bluedevilinaz

NJDiva said:


> Absolutely!!



riiiiiiight! that's EXACTLY what you guys mean.


----------



## MICKEY88

going way back to a conversation a week or so ago, the topic came up of the HArley plant in York PA, and whether or not it was closing....
I just saw on the news this morning that they are finishing up a multi million dollar  project, a whole new assembly plant, which will move all operations under one roof, and the old buildings will be closed....

so it's here to stay


----------



## DCTooTall

Wow.  I post on my Facebook that i'm probably doing a disney movie marathon since i got Beauty and the Beast  as well as Pinocchio to watch,   and asked if anybody else wanted to see them.   my first comment?   "did those movies come with your windowless van?"    3rd?   "Oh,  cause if you had a candy van i was going to give you a matress and tape"

  Sometimes it just bugs me how people don't understand how a straight single guy w/ no kids can actually enjoy Disney.


sorry....had to vent...




MICKEY88 said:


> going way back to a conversation a week or so ago, the topic came up of the HArley plant in York PA, and whether or not it was closing....
> I just saw on the news this morning that they are finishing up a multi million dollar  project, a whole new assembly plant, which will move all operations under one roof, and the old buildings will be closed....
> 
> so it's here to stay




yup...  heard something like that a few weeks ago.


----------



## NJDiva

bluedevilinaz said:


> riiiiiiight! that's EXACTLY what you guys mean.



I have no idea what you're talking about.....


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> Wow.  I post on my Facebook that i'm probably doing a disney movie marathon since i got Beauty and the Beast  as well as Pinocchio to watch,   and asked if anybody else wanted to see them.   my first comment?   "did those movies come with your windowless van?"    3rd?   "Oh,  cause if you had a candy van i was going to give you a matress and tape"
> 
> Sometimes it just bugs me how people don't understand how a straight single guy w/ no kids can actually enjoy Disney.
> 
> 
> sorry....had to vent...



I don't get that either. I catch a lot of flack when I got to DL by myself for the same reason. I just let it roll off my shoulders.



NJDiva said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about.....



Hahaha


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Wow.  I post on my Facebook that i'm probably doing a disney movie marathon since i got Beauty and the Beast  as well as Pinocchio to watch,   and asked if anybody else wanted to see them.   my first comment?   "did those movies come with your windowless van?"    3rd?   "Oh,  cause if you had a candy van i was going to give you a matress and tape"
> 
> Sometimes it just bugs me how people don't understand how a straight single guy w/ no kids can actually enjoy Disney.
> 
> 
> sorry....had to vent...



sounds like you have some nice friends on facebook


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Wow.  I post on my Facebook that i'm probably doing a disney movie marathon since i got Beauty and the Beast  as well as Pinocchio to watch,   and asked if anybody else wanted to see them.   my first comment?   "did those movies come with your windowless van?"    3rd?   "Oh,  cause if you had a candy van i was going to give you a matress and tape"
> Sometimes it just bugs me how people don't understand how a straight single guy w/ no kids can actually enjoy Disney.
> sorry....had to vent...



I'm sorry people were being so blockheaded.  They just don't get it...which is why you have us.  However, I did like the person who said that you should eat Disney themed food.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> sounds like you have some nice friends on facebook



Hey!! No blanket statements about DC's FB friends since that would include me and I'm a princess.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hey!! No blanket statements about DC's FB friends since that would include me and I'm a princess.



I clearly said "some nice friends", I did not say ALL

hmm I wanna be his FB friend, then I can tell everyone he's going to the faerie fest, won't that have them talking  LOL


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> I clearly said "some nice friends", I did not say ALL



Oh wait...  You're right. Nevermind.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Oh wait...  You're right. Nevermind.



see you can't fool me, you might be a Princess, but you're hiding a naughty girl inside


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> I clearly said "some nice friends", I did not say ALL
> 
> hmm I wanna be his FB friend, then I can tell everyone he's going to the faerie fest, won't that have them talking  LOL


I'm trying not to laugh and losing the battle.  it just sounds funny when you put it that way. 


MICKEY88 said:


> see you can't fool me, you might be a Princess, but you're hiding a naughty girl inside



What can I say? I'm a multifaceted individual.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1.
> I'm trying not to laugh and losing the battle.  it just sounds funny when you put it that way.
> 
> 
> 2.What can I say? I'm a multifaceted individual.



1. laughing is good

2. multifaceted....that explains your sparkling personality


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> 1. laughing is good
> 
> 2. multifaceted....that explains your sparkling personality



Have you considered writing greeting cards for Hallmark? Lines like that are pretty smooth.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Have you considered writing greeting cards for Hallmark? Lines like that are pretty smooth.





as for smooth..my one female friend at work told me that if she didn't know me, she'd think I was a player, because I am so good  at saying the right thing, but she said she knows me well enough to know that it's sincere..

today as I was walking down the hall a woman stepped out of the elevator, I did a double take because her face appeared to be glowing, then I saw that she was looking at her iPAD..loL, she headed into my office so I told her what I had just witnessed, she then asked if her wrinkles were more prominent with or without the light from the iPad, i said " What Wrinkles" she smiled , looked at our receptionist, snd said " He's Good"

actually my best friend and I wanted to do a line of greeting cards, called sour grapes...


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Ok so this is totally off topic(not that we ever really have a topic in here, lol) but this is my buddy Kent playing parts of some Disney songs on his PVC instrument. http://www.youtube.com/user/snubbyj#p/u/39/apO_cyZIZBo I thought you guys might enjoy it.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

bluedevilinaz said:


> Ok so this is totally off topic(not that we ever really have a topic in here, lol) but this is my buddy Kent playing parts of some Disney songs on his PVC instrument. http://www.youtube.com/user/snubbyj#p/u/39/apO_cyZIZBo I thought you guys might enjoy it.



that was such a turn on... LOL. Very talented!


----------



## ctnurse

Madonna3 said:


> Disney announced Free Dining this morning.


Yes I did and I have been pouting all day.  Not available for my mid August dates


DCTooTall said:


> Wow.  I post on my Facebook that i'm probably doing a disney movie marathon since i got Beauty and the Beast  as well as Pinocchio to watch,   and asked if anybody else wanted to see them.   my first comment?   "did those movies come with your windowless van?"    3rd?   "Oh,  cause if you had a candy van i was going to give you a matress and tape"
> 
> Sometimes it just bugs me how people don't understand how a straight single guy w/ no kids can actually enjoy Disney.
> 
> 
> sorry....had to vent...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup...  heard something like that a few weeks ago.



There is nothing wrong with straight guys that enjoy Disney.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

bluedevilinaz said:


> Ok so this is totally off topic(not that we ever really have a topic in here, lol) but this is my buddy Kent playing parts of some Disney songs on his PVC instrument. http://www.youtube.com/user/snubbyj#p/u/39/apO_cyZIZBo I thought you guys might enjoy it.



Wow. That was amazing.


----------



## tlionheart78

I'm wanting to stay on topic on here, but I know that's breaking the rules.   Anyway, I'm way too exhausted to keep up anyway.  Slowly but surely, a yard is slowly making it's appearance despite the leaves, fallen branches and debris from last night....


----------



## bluedevilinaz

LaLalovesWDW said:


> that was such a turn on... LOL. Very talented!



*bites tongue*  yeah he definitely is! He was on America's Got Talent last year too. Check out some of his other videos. 



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Wow. That was amazing.



 Glad ya liked it!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Wow, just got home from work a few minutes ago.  Thank God its my friday or I would be a very unhappy camper right now.  I am trying to catch up but ya know. . .lol.  Its a very good thing I have fun stuff to look forward to this weekend.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Ohhhh, and I just got a text from a certain Brit (Graeme) that he is partying it up at Citywalk at this moment.  Ahhhh, too bad I am sooooo tired. . .I have a premium AP and the clubs are free to get in for me.  But alas, I must wait and see him later. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> sounds like you have some nice friends on facebook



A Few.   Most are people who were friends or coworkers in past jobs/towns.  Since I've moved a lot the past decade I have a bunch of people who the only way i have to easily keep in touch with them in online.




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm sorry people were being so blockheaded.  They just don't get it...which is why you have us.  However, I did like the person who said that you should eat Disney themed food.



  Alesia is....unique.     Disney themed food?  Does that mean mickey bars?  Or Stuffed Lobster while watching Little mermaid?   




MICKEY88 said:


> I clearly said "some nice friends", I did not say ALL
> 
> hmm I wanna be his FB friend, then I can tell everyone he's going to the faerie fest, won't that have them talking  LOL



  The local PA group of friends would totally understand,  since most of the people I know in PA are Faerie Fest types.      The ones outside of PA though,    they might wonder ***...



bluedevilinaz said:


> Ok so this is totally off topic(not that we ever really have a topic in here, lol) but this is my buddy Kent playing parts of some Disney songs on his PVC instrument. http://www.youtube.com/user/snubbyj#p/u/39/apO_cyZIZBo I thought you guys might enjoy it.



Very Cool.    Obviously he's a huge Blue Man fan as well.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

ok.. (Good friday morning!)  I am all for the Royal wedding and everything, but damn.. can I get some morning news? traffic report? weather??  I gotta leave for work not know whats going on in NY because I can't get local news... 

Alright, although I had to sell my gall bladder to change my flight I finally got that situated so on Sunday morning I will be in Orlando... yay!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> Very Cool.    Obviously he's a huge Blue Man fan as well.



Yup. Haha he definitely is.


----------



## ahoff

bluedevilinaz said:


> Ok so this is totally off topic(not that we ever really have a topic in here, lol) but this is my buddy Kent playing parts of some Disney songs on his PVC instrument. http://www.youtube.com/user/snubbyj#p/u/39/apO_cyZIZBo I thought you guys might enjoy it.




Pretty cool.  He made it himself too?  The only thing I have made out of PVC (besides plumbing my house...) was a potato gun.

Absolutely a beautiful day here today.  Enjoy your Friday!


----------



## Floydian

Apparently the combination of my computer and my new location doesn't play well with these boards. I tried posting 4 times and my computer crashed, then Firefox crashed twice, then my computer crashed again! Didn't happen for amy other sites or apps though. 

P.S. I know my computer has issues, I just can't afford to fix them, and since it works 98% of the time, I've come to accept the instability. Besides, it matches my personality. 

So having finished my move and rested some, I'm off to AK for my first visit from the new location. I hope I don't get sick of being 10 minutes from every park.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Floydian said:


> Apparently the combination of my computer and my new location doesn't play well with these boards. I tried posting 4 times and my computer crashed, then Firefox crashed twice, then my computer crashed again! Didn't happen for amy other sites or apps though.
> 
> P.S. I know my computer has issues, I just can't afford to fix them, and since it works 98% of the time, I've come to accept the instability. Besides, it matches my personality.
> 
> So having finished my move and rested some, I'm off to AK for my first visit from the new location. I hope I don't get sick of being 10 minutes from every park.



Keep in close touch this weekend. . .ya know?


----------



## Floydian

So I lied. It took 15 minutes to get to AK (the furthest park from home).


----------



## bluedevilinaz

ahoff said:


> Pretty cool.  He made it himself too?  The only thing I have made out of PVC (besides plumbing my house...) was a potato gun.
> 
> Absolutely a beautiful day here today.  Enjoy your Friday!




He sure did. He made the paddles too. Haha yeah I hear ya there. I made one a few years ago. It was a lot of fun! 

It is here too! I love being in the desert this time of year. I must say though, when I got back to my parents house in Tucson at 4am I looked up at the sky and I definitely miss being able to see the milky way. It is so beautiful out here at night. You can see what seems like billions of stars! *sigh* Some days I miss Tucson but I wouldn't trade living in Vegas for anything.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> A
> 
> 
> The local PA group of friends would totally understand,  since most of the people I know in PA are Faerie Fest types.      The ones outside of PA though,    they might wonder ***...



it looks like the weather is going to be perfect for hunting Faeries


----------



## Madonna3

bluedevilinaz said:


> He sure did. He made the paddles too. Haha yeah I hear ya there. I made one a few years ago. It was a lot of fun!
> 
> It is here too! I love being in the desert this time of year. I must say though, when I got back to my parents house in Tucson at 4am I looked up at the sky and I definitely miss being able to see the milky way. It is so beautiful out here at night. You can see what seems like billions of stars! *sigh* Some days I miss Tucson but I wouldn't trade living in Vegas for anything.



Not even living near Disney?


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Madonna3 said:


> Not even living near Disney?



Hmmm..... Idk. As tempting as it is, Idk if I would. I guess it depends on why I'm moving there and if I'm still single or not. hahaha


----------



## Madonna3

Maybe you should start talking to girls who live in Florida.


----------



## MICKEY88

Madonna3 said:


> Maybe you should start talking to girls who live in Florida.



hmmm sounds like a trap..LOL


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Hahaha. Yeah well I kinda need money first or find myself a sugar mama. hahaha. I'm flat broke and in debt up to my eyeballs and my credit is in the toilet.


----------



## Madonna3

bluedevilinaz said:


> Hahaha. Yeah well I kinda need money first or find myself a sugar mama. hahaha. I'm flat broke and in debt up to my eyeballs and my credit is in the toilet.



Maybe staying over there is better


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Madonna3 said:


> Maybe staying over there is better



Seems to be the general consensus.  

So I got another phone call for a job interview today working for Virgin Airlines in Las Vegas. haha. I'm probably going to work both jobs for a bit just to build up my cash reserves again.


----------



## nurse.darcy

bluedevilinaz said:


> Seems to be the general consensus.
> 
> So I got another phone call for a job interview today working for Virgin Airlines in Las Vegas. haha. I'm probably going to work both jobs for a bit just to build up my cash reserves again.



Building up cash reserves and paying off debt is awesome.  Now that you have all these jobs lined up, its time for them to give you start dates. . .lol.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

nurse.darcy said:


> Building up cash reserves and paying off debt is awesome.  Now that you have all these jobs lined up, its time for them to give you start dates. . .lol.



Definitely. Haha yeah, I'll get a start date for the one at Mandalay Bay Monday when the HR lady comes back from vacation and I have to wait for the hiring manager to call me for the Virgin Airlines one.


----------



## nurse.darcy

bluedevilinaz said:


> Definitely. Haha yeah, I'll get a start date for the one at Mandalay Bay Monday when the HR lady comes back from vacation and I have to wait for the hiring manager to call me for the Virgin Airlines one.



Well good.  At least you are finding work.  I have a friend out there who has been out of work since the insurance company he worked for closed their doors.  about a year and a half.  The biggest problem is he is too skilled for non-skilled labor (so they won't hire him because there are plenty of out of work peeps who will stay forever), and he is VERY specialized.  Body Shop owner in the past and Insurance ReInspector. Its hard to find a job in your specialty when you are SOOOOO specialized.  I am a nurse, RN with ACLS. . .any hospital will hire me just because I have a license.  Not so for the car guy. . .


----------



## ahoff

Floydian said:


> So I lied. It took 15 minutes to get to AK (the furthest park from home).



Lucky you! I could live with that.



bluedevilinaz said:


> He sure did. He made the paddles too. Haha yeah I hear ya there. I made one a few years ago. It was a lot of fun!



When I saw BMG I was thinking what a project to make one of those tubular instruments.  Lots of cutting and glueing!



MICKEY88 said:


> it looks like the weather is going to be perfect for hunting Faeries



Supposed to be a great weekend here also.  Have fun!



Madonna3 said:


> Maybe you should start talking to girls who live in Florida.



Good idea



bluedevilinaz said:


> So I got another phone call for a job interview today working for Virgin Airlines in Las Vegas. haha. I'm probably going to work both jobs for a bit just to build up my cash reserves again.



Good luck!

Have a great weekend, folks. I will be running all over, tomorrow is a beerfest upstate, and Sunday I am going into the city with some newbies to do the Five Boro Bike Tour.  43 miles through all five parts of NYC.  And then three days to prepare for DW!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

nurse.darcy said:


> Well good.  At least you are finding work.  I have a friend out there who has been out of work since the insurance company he worked for closed their doors.  about a year and a half.  The biggest problem is he is too skilled for non-skilled labor (so they won't hire him because there are plenty of out of work peeps who will stay forever), and he is VERY specialized.  Body Shop owner in the past and Insurance ReInspector. Its hard to find a job in your specialty when you are SOOOOO specialized.  I am a nurse, RN with ACLS. . .any hospital will hire me just because I have a license.  Not so for the car guy. . .



That's the issue I was having. I still can't find anything for painting airplanes or in a composite shop so I know the feeling, although I've only been out for 6 months. I couldn't even land an interview for about 5 months and now I'm finding jobs but not in my career field. It's mainly customer service jobs. Oh well. 




ahoff said:


> When I saw BMG I was thinking what a project to make one of those tubular instruments.  Lots of cutting and glueing!
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Have a great weekend, folks. I will be running all over, tomorrow is a beerfest upstate, and Sunday I am going into the city with some newbies to do the Five Boro Bike Tour.  43 miles through all five parts of NYC.  And then three days to prepare for DW!




Haha I have the same thought every time I see them. 

Thanks!

You too! Sounds like you'll have a blast this weekend!


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> Have a great weekend, folks. I will be running all over, tomorrow is a beerfest upstate, and Sunday I am going into the city with some newbies to do the Five Boro Bike Tour.  43 miles through all five parts of NYC.  And then three days to prepare for DW!



Have fun Augie. . .see you the weekend after this.  Call me any time.  I am working Wed, Thu, Fri and off the entire weekend.  I am available Friday eve, and all day Saturday and Sunday. Let me know. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

bluedevilinaz said:


> That's the issue I was having. I still can't find anything for painting airplanes or in a composite shop so I know the feeling, although I've only been out for 6 months. I couldn't even land an interview for about 5 months and now I'm finding jobs but not in my career field. It's mainly customer service jobs. Oh well.



The difference between you and my friend is that you are willing to take work that is available, even though it is not in your career field and not what you are used to getting paid. . .This is a VERY long story best told over drinks. . .

Also, if all goes well, I will be flying in to Vegas on June 7.  Gotta go to my son's graduation on June 9 and then take him with me back to Florida.  Staying one night at the Venetian. If you are not working, maybe I can coax you out for some Dicks debauchery?. . .lol. I got bartender friends there. . .lol.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

nurse.darcy said:


> The difference between you and my friend is that you are willing to take work that is available, even though it is not in your career field and not what you are used to getting paid. . .This is a VERY long story best told over drinks. . .
> 
> Also, if all goes well, I will be flying in to Vegas on June 7.  Gotta go to my son's graduation on June 9 and then take him with me back to Florida.  Staying one night at the Venetian. If you are not working, maybe I can coax you out for some Dicks debauchery?. . .lol. I got bartender friends there. . .lol.




This is very true. I'm just sick of not working ya know?

Awesome! Definitely let me know. I've actually never been to Dick's so I'm definitely down! I'll inbox you my cell number and my facebook.


----------



## nurse.darcy

bluedevilinaz said:


> This is very true. I'm just sick of not working ya know?
> 
> Awesome! Definitely let me know. I've actually never been to Dick's so I'm definitely down! I'll inbox you my cell number and my facebook.



Sweet. . .I will do the same. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

bluedevilinaz said:


> This is very true. I'm just sick of not working ya know?
> 
> Awesome! Definitely let me know. I've actually never been to Dick's so I'm definitely down! I'll inbox you my cell number and my facebook.



Info sent via PM. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

wow...  people are awfully quiet here the past couple days....    Then again,  I think a lot of our group is headed to Florida (or in England for the wedding.    )



So looking at my available time off this year... and possible costs...    I'm really leaning towards that trip the last week of September to catch the 40th bday.  (and do HHN at Universal).

   So now I'm actually looking at doing a split stay of sorts so I can get away with not renting a vehicle.   Maybe do a night or 2 at WDW,  move to Uni for HHN (and the post-party stumble to the hotel),   and then back to WDW for another night or 2 before heading home.     

Now I just need to wait for Passholder room discounts to be announced.

BUT....   I was wondering if anybody might want to share a room if I do this.   Might make it easier to squeeze an extra day or 2 into the trip....or upgrade from a value to a deluxe.


----------



## Madonna3

On Wednesday, I slid into second base during a softball game. I left the skin from my knee to my ankle on one side of my calf somewhere on the base line. It has been causing me intense pain for the past 2 days. I've been spraying the hell out of it with lidocaine and keeping it elevated because the swelling has been causing the most pain.

This morning, the damn dog jumped on me and scratched the wound and blood poured out everywhere. Just when the pain started to become manageable, the wound is reopened and back to being incredibly painful. 

So glad I bought the giant can of lidocaine. 

I was really hoping to get my sons room remodeled this weekend. Looks like I'll be in bed watching movies. I hate when a weekend goes to waste. 

I was hoping to head to Epcot tomorrow, but I'm afraid of my leg getting banged on something.


----------



## Madonna3

DCTooTall said:


> wow...  people are awfully quiet here the past couple days....    Then again,  I think a lot of our group is headed to Florida (or in England for the wedding.    )
> 
> 
> 
> So looking at my available time off this year... and possible costs...    I'm really leaning towards that trip the last week of September to catch the 40th bday.  (and do HHN at Universal).
> 
> So now I'm actually looking at doing a split stay of sorts so I can get away with not renting a vehicle.   Maybe do a night or 2 at WDW,  move to Uni for HHN (and the post-party stumble to the hotel),   and then back to WDW for another night or 2 before heading home.
> 
> Now I just need to wait for Passholder room discounts to be announced.
> 
> BUT....   I was wondering if anybody might want to share a room if I do this.   Might make it easier to squeeze an extra day or 2 into the trip....or upgrade from a value to a deluxe.



Free dining will be released on Monday from Aug 15ish to Sept. 24th. If you had free dining, maybe that would make your decision easier. Instead of getting a hotel at Universal, just cab it back to DW.


----------



## Madonna3

Oh, and in other news, pseudo-roommate moved out this weekend. So happy to have my house back. I never did do well living with others.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Madonna3 said:


> Oh, and in other news, pseudo-roommate moved out this weekend. So happy to have my house back. I never did do well living with others.



Woohoo! I wish I didn't need roommates. It was really nice for the month I went without having them but it just makes it easier to pay bills ya know?


----------



## Madonna3

Yeah, I suppose, but she lived here for free. So, I've been paying the bills like I always have. However, instead of feeding a family of 4, I am back to feeding a family of 2. It will actually be cheaper for me to have them gone, except they left the dog here. Not sure what I want to do about that. I've gotten somewhat attached.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Madonna3 said:


> Yeah, I suppose, but she lived here for free. So, I've been paying the bills like I always have. However, instead of feeding a family of 4, I am back to feeding a family of 2. It will actually be cheaper for me to have them gone, except they left the dog here. Not sure what I want to do about that. I've gotten somewhat attached.



I've been in that situation before. It definitely sucks. That'll definitely make it cheaper. Just buy cheap dog food. ol' roy at walmart is $15 for a 44lb bag. haha. Giving up a dog you've become attached to is hard. I had to leave my pup with my parent's in Tucson after I got laid off because I wasn't sure where I was going to wind up. Now that I'm staying in Vegas I'll be bringing him back home after the summer.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> wow...  people are awfully quiet here the past couple days....    Then again,  I think a lot of our group is headed to Florida (or in England for the wedding.    )
> 
> 
> 
> So looking at my available time off this year... and possible costs...    I'm really leaning towards that trip the last week of September to catch the 40th bday.  (and do HHN at Universal).
> 
> So now I'm actually looking at doing a split stay of sorts so I can get away with not renting a vehicle.   Maybe do a night or 2 at WDW,  move to Uni for HHN (and the post-party stumble to the hotel),   and then back to WDW for another night or 2 before heading home.
> 
> Now I just need to wait for Passholder room discounts to be announced.
> 
> BUT....   I was wondering if anybody might want to share a room if I do this.   Might make it easier to squeeze an extra day or 2 into the trip....or upgrade from a value to a deluxe.



I am here and if you want to upgrade I will share. . .I don't do values anymore cause I need more space. . .lol.
Just need your dates so I can reserve the time off work. . .lol.


----------



## Floydian

Ummagumma


----------



## nurse.darcy

Floydian said:


> Ummagumma



Call me please. . .


----------



## Floydian

nurse.darcy said:


> Call me please. . .



If I call you please, do I call Patty thank you?

"Hi. These are my friends please and thank you. That's all the good manners you'll get out of us."


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> wow...  people are awfully quiet here the past couple days....    Then again,  I think a lot of our group is headed to Florida (or in England for the wedding.    )
> So looking at my available time off this year... and possible costs...    I'm really leaning towards that trip the last week of September to catch the 40th bday.  (and do HHN at Universal).
> So now I'm actually looking at doing a split stay of sorts so I can get away with not renting a vehicle.   Maybe do a night or 2 at WDW,  move to Uni for HHN (and the post-party stumble to the hotel),   and then back to WDW for another night or 2 before heading home.
> Now I just need to wait for Passholder room discounts to be announced.
> BUT....   I was wondering if anybody might want to share a room if I do this.   Might make it easier to squeeze an extra day or 2 into the trip....or upgrade from a value to a deluxe.



I'm still working on my trip. But I'll share the days I'm there. I can't stay as long as you.


----------



## Floydian

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm still working on my trip. But I'll share the days I'm there. I can't stay as long as you.



I think I'll just stay the rest of the year. 

P.S. This is what happens when I buy Southern Comfort and forget that I have nothing to mix it with but ice.

P.P.S. 1.75L for $19.99...mmmm


----------



## Floydian

The Ice Cream Man is coming! The Ice Cream Man is coming!

And it's playing the Small World theme! Woo!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Madonna3 said:


> Oh, and in other news, pseudo-roommate moved out this weekend. So happy to have my house back. I never did do well living with others.





bluedevilinaz said:


> Woohoo! I wish I didn't need roommates. It was really nice for the month I went without having them but it just makes it easier to pay bills ya know?



I so enjoy some aspects of living by myself, but I do miss the company of others.  And I guess if I had a roommate my standard of living might increase since someone would be paying half the expenses of my apartment in this very high rent district called Northern Virginia.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

nurse.darcy said:


> Call me please. . .



I'd call but I don't have your number.


----------



## DCTooTall

I just got back from the Faerie Fest where I spent the day hanging out with Mickey88.     Don't believe anything he tells you.  


Though... I did notice he was letting me run cop interference on the highway after the fest....  It's a good thing I spotted the break lights around the turn or else it may have worked too.  



Madonna3 said:


> Free dining will be released on Monday from Aug 15ish to Sept. 24th. If you had free dining, maybe that would make your decision easier. Instead of getting a hotel at Universal, just cab it back to DW.



Not a free dining kinda person.  Since I have an AP,   free dining would end up costing me more than an AP rate + the food I'd actually eat.  (If free dining covered my liquor that would be one thing...)

And The primary reason to spend a night or 2 at a Uni hotel is that with all the drinks flowing at HHN,  and city walk right there,  I'd be able to drink and then stumble back to my hotel rather than worry about a cab ride home.   I get some pretty sweet discounts at the Uni hotels thanks to work.



nurse.darcy said:


> I am here and if you want to upgrade I will share. . .I don't do values anymore cause I need more space. . .lol.
> Just need your dates so I can reserve the time off work. . .lol.



  hmmmm....  I'll let you know...



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm still working on my trip. But I'll share the days I'm there. I can't stay as long as you.



  Not sure how long I'll stay yet.  I definately want to be at Uni for Thursday night...  and I'm thinking MAYBE a day or 2 before that at a disney hotel...  still in preliminary decision stages....

I'm thinking I'll leave 10/2...   so probably 9/30 and 10/1 at a disney hotel.  9/29 at Uni,  and maybe 9/28..and possibly 27 at a Disney hotel.

The idea is I can Magical Express to and from the airport,  and just do a cab or something when I flip parks.


----------



## Floydian




----------



## MICKEY88

So today I had the honor?? priviledge???  experience.. yeh that's it,
Of hanging with DC today at the Faerie Fest.   

You know the rumors about him being a nice, fun, intelligent guy ... ya know the rumors he started..    well I hate to break this to y'all but ..



I don't think they are rumors.. he really is a nice, fun, intelligent guy..  who would have guessed that there are two of us in Pennsylvania  ..

and I didn't mention this to him, at all, but thruout the day I noticed numerous women just staring and smiling at him.. I think one or two were even drooling.. I'm fairly certain that as we were leaving one woman kind of stopped breathing as she stared at him..

Oh and DC I noticed those brake lights the same time you did.. I also noticed that you slowed down and let me run interference after we passed the trooper..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Floydian said:


>



 I'm having a wine kind of night. White, champagne, white, then red cause I ran out of white.  I like soco but don't have any of that either.


----------



## MICKEY88

LOL

I just noticed that DC told y'all not to believe anything I say, I bet he's wanting to take those words back right about now, since I had good things to say about him..


----------



## DCTooTall

Floydian said:


>



  Hello old friend.... It has been too long.



MICKEY88 said:


> So today I had the honor?? priviledge???  experience.. yeh that's it,
> Of hanging with DC today at the Faerie Fest.
> 
> You know the rumors about him being a nice, fun, intelligent guy ... ya know the rumors he started..    well I hate to break this to y'all but ..
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they are rumors.. he really is a nice, fun, intelligent guy..  who would have guessed that there are two of us in Pennsylvania  ..
> 
> and I didn't mention this to him, at all, but thruout the day I noticed numerous women just staring and smiling at him.. I think one or two were even drooling.. I'm fairly certain that as we were leaving one woman kind of stopped breathing as she stared at him..
> 
> Oh and DC I noticed those brake lights the same time you did.. I also noticed that you slowed down and let me run interference after we passed the trooper..



   I also got a lot of comments on my shirt.   One girl actually asked if she could take a picture of it.    

And when I let you pass it was because I got stuck in traffic because the guy I was following just ended up slowing down after he got next to the slower car.    you were close enough in the other lane that I didn't want to risk a cut off....especcially since my exit was quickly...ish... approaching.




MICKEY88 said:


> LOL
> 
> I just noticed that DC told y'all not to believe anything I say, I bet he's wanting to take those words back right about now, since I had good things to say about him..



  Well considering how you were trying to get me to help you stage a picture with my "enlarged harem"....




Ugh... my arms are way too red.    this is going to be fun tomorrow.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Well considering how you were trying to get me to help you stage a picture with my "enlarged harem"....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh... my arms are way too red.    this is going to be fun tomorrow.



I was trying to help build your reputation..LOl

I haven't looked at my arms, they hurt less that way.

I'm going back tomorrow, still thinking about taking the drum if I can figure a safe way to attach it to my camera harness..

gotta shoot the hoop lady some more 

oh by the way, thanks for twisting my arm on the Cds, they are awesome..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I was trying to help build your reputation..LOl
> 
> I haven't looked at my arms, they hurt less that way.
> 
> I'm going back tomorrow, still thinking about taking the drum if I can figure a safe way to attach it to my camera harness..
> 
> gotta shoot the hoop lady some more
> 
> oh by the way, thanks for twisting my arm on the Cds, they are awesome..



The CD made awesome driving music.

  And the problem is,  what kind of reputation am I getting?    "Oh DC?   ya,  he's the guy with the harem."      Not sure if that would help or hurt.


----------



## DCTooTall

Oh!   and here's a picture someone took of my friend Mary that I mentioned with her staff.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> The CD made awesome driving music.
> 
> And the problem is,  what kind of reputation am I getting?    "Oh DC?   ya,  he's the guy with the harem."      Not sure if that would help or hurt.



 the cds made good flying music..

my experience has been, women seem to want a guy that's taken or is surrounded by other women, so I'm thinking it would help


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> the cds made good flying music..
> 
> my experience has been, women seem to want a guy that's taken or is surrounded by other women, so I'm thinking it would help



Hmmm.....


  Ladies?    What do you think?    The Harem... does it help or hurt my cause?


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm.....
> 
> 
> Ladies?    What do you think?    The Harem... does it help or hurt my cause?



they can't answer honestly, because it seems to be a subconcious thing


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

Can one go insane looking at the samething for too long?
I've been staring at my current painting for over two weeks working on it to the best detail I can and I'm going crazy!!
I have to finish it and another painting by this Tuesday at noon.
This one is a college one, so its alot to do in one, not to mention the canvas is pretty big 
I like started this at the beginning of April.
*Sigh* I love the subject I choose and how it looks, but I need a big break from painting tiny pics within a bigger setting.

To give you a visual, here is the pics I choose next to the canvas I'm working on which is like a little taller then my torso.



*NOTE* This is before I started painting it lol X3

See my headache lol.  But I love it all the same


----------



## ctnurse

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm.....
> 
> 
> Ladies?    What do you think?    The Harem... does it help or hurt my cause?



That all depends....What does everyone want out of it???  As long as everyone is on the same page it doesn't matter.  But when emotions get involved it can get complicated.  I have been watching the footage from the Royal wedding this weekend and have decided that I want the fairy tale. So ask me next week and my answer may be different.  
Happy May everyone.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm.....
> 
> 
> Ladies?    What do you think?    The Harem... does it help or hurt my cause?




Having spent many years around the Disboards, ,  I think the Disney Princesses want their own Disney Prince  without the  harem.


----------



## Chickkypoo

DisneydaveCT said:


> Having spent many years around the Disboards, ,  I think the Disney Princesses want their own Disney Prince  without the  harem.



I agree. One of my favourite quotes has always been "Never make someone your priority that considers you an option". With the harem I'd be an option, so I'd have to say no


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DisneydaveCT said:


> Having spent many years around the Disboards, ,  I think the Disney Princesses want their own Disney Prince  without the  harem.





Chickkypoo said:


> I agree. One of my favourite quotes has always been "Never make someone your priority that considers you an option". With the harem I'd be an option, so I'd have to say no



 Well said my friends.

Of course, I'm taking DC's whole harem thing with a grain of salt.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Happy Sunday you all! I hope you are having relaxing weekends. I'm sitting outside drinking down tons of powerade to make up for the wine I drank last night. Have to soak up the relaxation while I can since I have to drive home later today and go to work tomorrow morning.


----------



## Chickkypoo

Enjoy your day! I'd love some warmer weather! I'm dying for spring to finally show up so I can head out to the parks with my camera and catch spring in bloom! We've had a lot of overcast and rainy days lately.

I'm spending this afternoon volunteering. I can't complain though, as I really enjoy it 

Soak up some sun for me!


----------



## Madonna3

Omg, I f*cking hate love bugs. Their corpses are plastered all over my car and there is no point in washing them off because tomorrow it will be the same thing.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Wow It's been really quiet in here today. Where'd everyone go?! haha Hope everyone had a great weekend! Mine is getting better at 6:30pm tonight when I get to see Blue Man Group's National Tour here in Tucson with my parents for their anniversary.  Now to figure out which bar to go to tonight afterwards. lol


----------



## ILiveInOrlando?

Madonna3 said:


> Omg, I f*cking hate love bugs. Their corpses are plastered all over my car and there is no point in washing them off because tomorrow it will be the same thing.



I'm moving to Orlando this summer (99.7% sure, hence the question mark...and better odds than birth control) and I have just heard about these beastly creatures.  Do they come and go quickly, like first wives, or is this a lengthy problem....like second wives i suppose


----------



## Madonna3

ILiveInOrlando? said:


> I'm moving to Orlando this summer (99.7% sure, hence the question mark...and better odds than birth control) and I have just heard about these beastly creatures.  Do they come and go quickly, like first wives, or is this a lengthy problem....like second wives i suppose



^ _ ^ Are you single and male? If so, ha-ay...

Second, these things suck. They happen twice a year, usually May and September. It doesn't last a long time, but the time it lasts sucks. They are everywhere. I was driving down US 41 on my home from work and it looked like it was raining, a black rain. It wasn't rain, it was these horrible bugs. The only real nuisance they cause is getting all over the car. You end up having to wash your car nightly for the week or two this lasts.


----------



## ILiveInOrlando?

Thanks for the info!  Seems like an icky, temporarily inconvenient problem that i can overcome.  

And, yes, I am a single dude and can't wait to get on down there and have some fun.  Bugs and all.  The NY weather finally won and crushed my soul to the point that I had to give in.


----------



## NJDiva

Hey all
just wanted to check in and say hi. Right now I'm hangin with my bffs at Teppan Edo for dinner. So far they have drank in 5 countries and they are still standing! We'll see how they do by the time we get to Mexico. Anyway I'll catch up with you guys later ...I'll have some sake for you....


----------



## Madonna3

ILiveInOrlando? said:


> Thanks for the info!  Seems like an icky, temporarily inconvenient problem that i can overcome.
> 
> And, yes, I am a single dude and can't wait to get on down there and have some fun.  Bugs and all.  The NY weather finally won and crushed my soul to the point that I had to give in.




I'm from NY/NJ. Let's be friends!


----------



## Madonna3

NJDiva said:


> Hey all
> just wanted to check in and say hi. Right now I'm hangin with my bffs at Teppan Edo for dinner. So far they have drank in 5 countries and they are still standing! We'll see how they do by the time we get to Mexico. Anyway I'll catch up with you guys later ...I'll have some sake for you....



I hope you have better luck with Teppan Edo than I did. The wait was long, service slow, and I've had better food at Benihana at Downtown Disney.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> Hey all
> just wanted to check in and say hi. Right now I'm hangin with my bffs at Teppan Edo for dinner. So far they have drank in 5 countries and they are still standing! We'll see how they do by the time we get to Mexico. Anyway I'll catch up with you guys later ...I'll have some sake for you....



 Yes please...and could you also have some guinness, lager, and a couple margaritas for me...thanks


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ILiveInOrlando? said:


> I'm moving to Orlando this summer (99.7% sure, hence the question mark...and better odds than birth control) and I have just heard about these beastly creatures.  Do they come and go quickly, like first wives, or is this a lengthy problem....like second wives i suppose



Welcome!!! We have the lovebugs down here, too, and as Maria said, they're pretty much a seasonal thing. Ours are already gone. Now we're waiting for the mutant mosquitoes.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Welcome!!! We have the lovebugs down here, too, and as Maria said, they're pretty much a seasonal thing. Ours are already gone. Now we're waiting for the mutant mosquitoes.



And that is another reason I love the desert! There aren't any mosquitoes!!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

NJDiva said:


> Hey all
> just wanted to check in and say hi. Right now I'm hangin with my bffs at Teppan Edo for dinner. So far they have drank in 5 countries and they are still standing! We'll see how they do by the time we get to Mexico. Anyway I'll catch up with you guys later ...I'll have some sake for you....



You are really gettin it in! Enoy!


I'm checkin in too... right now, soakin my toes after a long day at MK.  Staying at AK Kidani and I like it much better than I thought I would. Found a Winn Dixie and bought a few breakfast items and necessities. Now just planning my Monday as I wait for my dinner to arrive.  Maybe go for a drive to DD later tonight...  ciao!!


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Yes please...and could you also have some guinness, lager, and a couple margaritas for me...thanks


I love the margaritas...


NJDiva said:


> Hey all
> just wanted to check in and say hi. Right now I'm hangin with my bffs at Teppan Edo for dinner. So far they have drank in 5 countries and they are still standing! We'll see how they do by the time we get to Mexico. Anyway I'll catch up with you guys later ...I'll have some sake for you....


I love sake and sushi...boy I see a common thread...drinking


LaLalovesWDW said:


> You are really gettin it in! Enoy!
> 
> 
> I'm checkin in too... right now, soakin my toes after a long day at MK.  Staying at AK Kidani and I like it much better than I thought I would. Found a Winn Dixie and bought a few breakfast items and necessities. Now just planning my Monday as I wait for my dinner to arrive.  Maybe go for a drive to DD later tonight...  ciao!!



Have fun!


----------



## karice2

The third diva is checking in. I am in the packing phase after leaving my sisters wedding. At 0915 on Tuesday, I will be landing in Orlando. I will have to update when I get there. 

So jealous right now. The only thing keeping my jealousy at bay is the fact that I will be there in less than 48 hours.


----------



## Madonna3

"A U.S. Military action has killed Osama Bin Laden"


----------



## MICKEY88

Madonna3 said:


> "A U.S. Military action has killed Osama Bin Laden"



good news, yet bad news


----------



## DisneyMama629

Hey everyone, I'm Krista.   Can I join in?


----------



## Madonna3

DisneyMama629 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm Krista.   Can I join in?



Absolutely not. Just kidding.


----------



## MICKEY88

DisneyMama629 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm Krista.   Can I join in?



certainly, all are welcome here.

especially those awesome enough to wear a Pirate costume..


----------



## CptJackSparrowsGirl

OSAMA DEAD!! WOOT!!


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> Wow It's been really quiet in here today. Where'd everyone go?! haha Hope everyone had a great weekend! Mine is getting better at 6:30pm tonight when I get to see Blue Man Group's National Tour here in Tucson with my parents for their anniversary.  Now to figure out which bar to go to tonight afterwards. lol



  I've noticed the lack of action in here too.    My guess is it's a combination of my going back on overnights... and half the group currently being away on trips (Disney and England).



ILiveInOrlando? said:


> I'm moving to Orlando this summer (99.7% sure, hence the question mark...and better odds than birth control) and I have just heard about these beastly creatures.  Do they come and go quickly, like first wives, or is this a lengthy problem....like second wives i suppose



 to the group!




NJDiva said:


> Hey all
> just wanted to check in and say hi. Right now I'm hangin with my bffs at Teppan Edo for dinner. So far they have drank in 5 countries and they are still standing! We'll see how they do by the time we get to Mexico. Anyway I'll catch up with you guys later ...I'll have some sake for you....



  I'm so jealous right now.    



Madonna3 said:


> "A U.S. Military action has killed Osama Bin Laden"



  Yup,   Saw that when I got into work.     It's going to be interesting to see what happens now.    When i left the headend about 1hr ago they had just announced that they've already buried the body at sea in accordance with Muslim traditions.   (and at sea to prevent his burial site from becoming a shrine of sorts)

And  I'm also a bit nervous to see what kinda blow-back is gonna happen....especially since a lot of Americans are probably of the belief that since Bin Laden is dead,  it means that "we won" and won't have anybody fighting back anymore.



DisneyMama629 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm Krista.   Can I join in?



Sure thing!     to the group!      I see that thanks to your pirate costume our resident pyrate is already a fan.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

DisneyMama629 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm Krista.   Can I join in?



Hi Krista and welcome... your little one is a CUUUUTIE PIE!  Loved the costume, too!


Madonna3 said:


> "A U.S. Military action has killed Osama Bin Laden"


Funny, and Trump was worrying about is some damn birth certificate.  



DCTooTall said:


> It's going to be interesting to see what happens now.    When i left the headend about 1hr ago they had just announced that they've already buried the body at sea in accordance with Muslim traditions.   (and at sea to prevent his burial site from becoming a shrine of sorts)
> 
> And  I'm also a bit nervous to see what kinda blow-back is gonna happen....especially since a lot of Americans are probably of the belief that since Bin Laden is dead,  it means that "we won" and won't have anybody fighting back anymore.



oh boy, now its really time to get out of NY... somehow I think its gonna hit the fan, now.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> I've noticed the lack of action in here too.    My guess is it's a combination of my going back on overnights... and half the group currently being away on trips (Disney and England).
> 
> Yup,   Saw that when I got into work.     It's going to be interesting to see what happens now.    When i left the headend about 1hr ago they had just announced that they've already buried the body at sea in accordance with Muslim traditions.   (and at sea to prevent his burial site from becoming a shrine of sorts)
> 
> And  I'm also a bit nervous to see what kinda blow-back is gonna happen....especially since a lot of Americans are probably of the belief that since Bin Laden is dead,  it means that "we won" and won't have anybody fighting back anymore.



That is true. haha. I kinda forgot about that. 

Yeah I got a ton of text messages from people. It's great we finally killed him but who is going to take the reigns now and is he going to be worse that Bin Laden or are we going to be fighting 2 or 3 or 4 different factions now like what happened in Iraq when we took out Saddam? Only time will tell I guess.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DisneyMama629 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm Krista.   Can I join in?



Welcome!!! I like your pictures. Your son is adorable.  My baby turned two in March.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I've noticed the lack of action in here too.    My guess is it's a combination of my going back on overnights... and half the group currently being away on trips (Disney and England).



Awww. Are we not keeping you and Blue entertained enough? I suppose I can bring out the hard hat and bowling pins for juggling...


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Funny, and Trump was worrying about is some damn birth certificate.



The sad,  but funny thing I realized....   You can definitely tell,  like it or not,  that the current administration is not the same as our previous one from this.   Why do i say that from this?    We announce that we got our #1 most wanted and we aren't even really in an election cycle yet.       We are too far away from any elections for the American attention span to even consider this when they go to vote as a topic.

Obviously someone's political adviser screwed up the timing on this one.






TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Awww. Are we not keeping you and Blue entertained emough? I suppose I can bring out the hard hat and bowling pins for juggling...



   You could always break out that infamous video.


----------



## Madonna3

Well, you realize "buried at sea" means some US soldiers probably just threw him off the side of a ship with some cement wrapped around him. I doubt very much he was given any kind of "burial". Not that I care, but it makes me laugh.

I'm upset that photos haven't been released. The middle east is going to need proof he's dead.

With no photos released, I hope this isn't some kind of hoax to jump start the economy. 

I don't think we'll need to worry about backlash here in the states. I think it is something to be of concern for people in Muslim countries.


----------



## MICKEY88

Madonna3 said:


> Well, you realize "buried at sea" means some US soldiers probably just threw him off the side of a ship with some cement wrapped around him. I doubt very much he was given any kind of "burial". Not that I care, but it makes me laugh.
> 
> I'm upset that photos haven't been released. The middle east is going to need proof he's dead.
> 
> With no photos released, I hope this isn't some kind of hoax to jump start the economy.
> 
> I don't think we'll need to worry about backlash here in the states. I think it is something to be of concern for people in Muslim countries.



actually we do need to worry here in the USA.

there are most likely sleeper cells still in the USA

several things can happen now, 


1 . without bin laden in control, there could be rogue terrorists, acting when they feel like it, rather than waiting for orders.

2. there could be leaders of different divisions of Al Quaeda, ordering attacks, to prove they are worthy of being the new leader

3. someone stepping up as leader and ordering attacks to prove we have neither stopped nor slowed them down


----------



## RocketEAR99

MICKEY88 said:


> actually we do need to worry here in the USA.
> 
> there are most likely sleeper cells still in the USA
> 
> several things can happen now,
> 
> 
> 1 . without bin laden in control, there could be rogue terrorists, acting when they feel like it, rather than waiting for orders.
> 
> 2. there could be leaders of different divisions of Al Quaeda, ordering attacks, to prove they are worthy of being the new leader
> 
> 3. someone stepping up as leader and ordering attacks to prove we have neither stopped nor slowed them down



I agree, there's so much to be concerned about.  I think of 9/11...prior to that day, we were so complacent weren't we?  Sure we had some terrorist strikes, but nothing as organized as that.  We thought we were generally untouchable.  We ALWAYS need to be concerned about the security of our nation.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Awww. Are we not keeping you and Blue entertained enough? I suppose I can bring out the hard hat and bowling pins for juggling...



Well when you're sitting at home with nothing to do because the car you were borrowing crapped out it gets kinda boring.


----------



## Madonna3

Good points.


----------



## DCTooTall

Soooooo.......

       Any fun plans for the week or weekend?   anything fun go on over the weekend?




(I figure we should lighten the mood again and get back to what matters...  chatting,  socializing,  flirting,  and trying to figure out how to make it back to the mouse house.)


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> You could always break out that infamous video.


FACEPALM


bluedevilinaz said:


> Well when you're sitting at home with nothing to do because the car you were borrowing crapped out it gets kinda boring.


Trust me, you would have to be pretty bored to want to watch me juggle because I s**k.


DCTooTall said:


> Soooooo.......
> Any fun plans for the week or weekend?   anything fun go on over the weekend?
> (I figure we should lighten the mood again and get back to what matters...  chatting,  socializing,  flirting,  and trying to figure out how to make it back to the mouse house.)


What flirting? Is there flirting going on? I know I'm innocent.

I'll be spending the week trying to convince 8th graders that they need to learn algebra. This weekend Matt has DS so I'm thinking about going and checking out the Houston international festival downtown.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> Soooooo.......
> 
> Any fun plans for the week or weekend?   anything fun go on over the weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I figure we should lighten the mood again and get back to what matters...  chatting,  socializing,  flirting,  and trying to figure out how to make it back to the mouse house.)



Well I went and saw Blue Man Groups National tour last night and had an absolute blast! Other than that I really didn't do much. I fly back to Vegas tonight.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Trust me, you would have to be pretty bored to want to watch me juggle because I s**k.:




Oh Believe me, I was THAT bored. hahaha


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> FACEPALM








TexasDisneyBelle said:


> What flirting? Is there flirting going on? I know I'm innocent.



Exhibit A...  the conversations the past couple weeks.  




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'll be spending the week trying to convince 8th graders that they need to learn algebra. This weekend Matt has DS so I'm thinking about going and checking out the Houston international festival downtown.




I'll be spending the week working... and trying to watch all the movies I've ended up buying over the past week.


----------



## DIS_MERI

Hello all 

Back and somewhat rested from my "holiday" in England (hard to call it a vacation when we logged 957 miles-all driven by me in a manual transmission-and hit 17 castles or other historic sites in 8 days, lol), I was so excited to get my magical express stuff for my trip that is now next month!  Haven't even hinted about it to the kids yet 

I am not even going to attempt to cover the convos I missed, except this:



Madonna3 said:


> "A U.S. Military action has killed Osama Bin Laden"




I am *so* happy about this.  Interestingly enough, the flight I was supposed to be on yesterday from New York to Indy was cancelled so they routed us through Boston instead.  I was very close to the 9/11 memorial there (saw signs for it as we were changing terminals but couldn't visit as we barely made our flight to begin with) and was thinking about how much I'd like Bin Laden to die.  Not only was I stationed at a command that played a major part in the near miss attack on him in 1998, but I went to "A" school with someone who died in the Pentagon on 9/11.


----------



## DisneyMama629

MICKEY88 said:


> certainly, all are welcome here.
> 
> especially those awesome enough to wear a Pirate costume..



I'm  glad you like my costume! 



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Welcome!!! I like your pictures. Your son is adorable.  My baby turned two in March.



My son will be two at the end of June.  He was 19 months on the cruise which is where the pictures were taken.



DCTooTall said:


> Soooooo.......
> 
> Any fun plans for the week or weekend?   anything fun go on over the weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I figure we should lighten the mood again and get back to what matters...  chatting,  socializing,  flirting,  and trying to figure out how to make it back to the mouse house.)



I had a date over the weekend.  It involved pitchers of margaritas so that was fun!


----------



## MICKEY88

DIS_MERI said:


> Hello all
> 
> Back and somewhat rested from my "holiday" in England (hard to call it a vacation when we logged 957 miles-all driven by me in a manual transmission-and hit 17 castles or other historic sites in 8 days, lol), .



Wow, your driving must be pretty bad if you hit 17 castles in 8 days, 
it's not like they run out in front of you like the deer in PA do..


----------



## MICKEY88

DisneyMama629 said:


> I'm  glad you like my costume!
> !



I be the resident Pyrate here..


----------



## DIS_MERI

MICKEY88 said:


> Wow, your driving must be pretty bad if you hit 17 castles in 8 days,
> it's not like they run out in front of you like the deer in PA do..





Okay, visited 17 castles.  I managed to not hit anything in the car


----------



## MICKEY88

DIS_MERI said:


> Okay, visited 17 castles.  I managed to not hit anything in the car



I hope you got pics of the castles to share with us..

before and after shots, so we can see the damage..LOL


----------



## DIS_MERI

MICKEY88 said:


> I hope you got pics of the castles to share with us..
> 
> before and after shots, so we can see the damage..LOL




I took well over 1K pics on the trip (although most are of flowers, for my Mom), sadly I will have to wait until Thursday to upload any since my net is too iffy at home


----------



## MICKEY88

DIS_MERI said:


> I took well over 1K pics on the trip (although most are of flowers, for my Mom), sadly I will have to wait until Thursday to upload any since my net is too iffy at home



hopefully some castle photos..

could you teach me restraint when it comes to photo taking... one day at WDW is often over 1000 photos for me..

I took 522, Saturday at the Faerie fest


----------



## Madonna3

DIS_MERI said:


> Hello all
> 
> Back and somewhat rested from my "holiday" in England (hard to call it a vacation when we logged 957 miles-all driven by me in a manual transmission-and hit 17 castles or other historic sites in 8 days, lol), I was so excited to get my magical express stuff for my trip that is now next month!  Haven't even hinted about it to the kids yet
> 
> I am not even going to attempt to cover the convos I missed, except this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am *so* happy about this.  Interestingly enough, the flight I was supposed to be on yesterday from New York to Indy was cancelled so they routed us through Boston instead.  I was very close to the 9/11 memorial there (saw signs for it as we were changing terminals but couldn't visit as we barely made our flight to begin with) and was thinking about how much I'd like Bin Laden to die.  Not only was I stationed at a command that played a major part in the near miss attack on him in 1998, but I went to "A" school with someone who died in the Pentagon on 9/11.



I was a paramedic in 2001 for a private company in NJ. I was stationed across the Hudson that morning. I was called to duty, so I was at Ground Zero doing triage for those who managed to escape.


----------



## ctnurse

DCTooTall said:


> Soooooo.......
> 
> Any fun plans for the week or weekend?   anything fun go on over the weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I figure we should lighten the mood again and get back to what matters...  chatting,  socializing,  flirting,  and trying to figure out how to make it back to the mouse house.)


This week just working.  I also will be buying myself something for Mother's Day.  Not quite sure yet what I'm getting but I'm sure I'll love it!


MICKEY88 said:


> I be the resident Pyrate here..


You may be the only pyrate but there are several princesses around and I might be one of them!


DIS_MERI said:


> Hello all
> 
> Back and somewhat rested from my "holiday" in England (hard to call it a vacation when we logged 957 miles-all driven by me in a manual transmission-and hit 17 castles or other historic sites in 8 days, lol), I was so excited to get my magical express stuff for my trip that is now next month!  Haven't even hinted about it to the kids yet
> 
> I am not even going to attempt to cover the convos I missed, except this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am *so* happy about this.  Interestingly enough, the flight I was supposed to be on yesterday from New York to Indy was cancelled so they routed us through Boston instead.  I was very close to the 9/11 memorial there (saw signs for it as we were changing terminals but couldn't visit as we barely made our flight to begin with) and was thinking about how much I'd like Bin Laden to die.  Not only was I stationed at a command that played a major part in the near miss attack on him in 1998, but I went to "A" school with someone who died in the Pentagon on 9/11.


Glad you had a great time...I love the UK.  
Did you happen to see any of the Royal Wedding???My son woke me up at 4am so he could watch the royal smooch.


Madonna3 said:


> I was a paramedic in 2001 for a private company in NJ. I was stationed across the Hudson that morning. I was called to duty, so I was at Ground Zero doing triage for those who managed to escape.



I have always wanted to go and help out some where.  I am just waiting for DS to get older.    But when I went to Mexico this winter I saw Drs and nurses going to Haiti.  I long to go, and help since I feel that I am so lucky to live in this country. I would love to go and help people who aren't as lucky as me!


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> You may be the only pyrate but there are several princesses around and I might be one of them!


  ummm yep I knew that, been trying to figure out how to convert you to a Pyrate wench..


----------



## ctnurse

MICKEY88 said:


> ummm yep I knew that, been trying to figure out how to convert you to a Pyrate wench..



I'm not sure, I think I make a better Princess than a wench...Even though ExH called me much worse


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> I'm not sure, I think I make a better Princess than a wench...Even though ExH called me much worse



a Pyrate wench is not a bad thing, the ones I've encountered are pretty, sweet, sexxy

I have a whole folder of photos of myself with Pyrate wenches...on my website only one I can think of that I would run from..LOL


----------



## tlionheart78

Hey, all.  Been a while.  But I'm trying to get back in the swing of things here (I feel like a broken record saying that). But things have been chaotic here as of late, what with all the storms and the havoc they caused.  Right now, work-wise, I've mentally prepared myself for huge orders of body parts (car hoods, roofs, trunks, you name it) to be coming in for the next few weeks.  To give you all an idea of how things are going, I went to a body shop on Friday and asked how the guys there were doing, a worker there explained to me that on the first day after the storm they got nearly one hundred claims sent to them (95 to be exact) and on that day, they got fifty claims and the number was still rising.  Needless to say........I've got job security for awhile.  Need to step up my game a bit.

Oh, and on a side note, I made May of next year the next goal for my next Disney trip.  Started doing the saving for the basic funds, so the next goal is my park tickets (August birthday spending), then booking my hotel for the Pop Century (October vacation pay).  Now, why does one year feel like ten...?


----------



## DisneyMama629

ctnurse said:


> This week just working.  I also will be buying myself something for Mother's Day.  Not quite sure yet what I'm getting but I'm sure I'll love it!



I bought myself a beautiful charm bracelet for Mother's Day.  I can't wait for my son to give it to me!


----------



## Madonna3

So, going on DC's suggestion of subject changing...

I called yesterday to remake my Sept reservation. I play the "I'll send you a check" game for damn near two months before they actually get any money and as long as I am more than 45 days out, I can do that. I'm waiting for the check to arrive from my high-interest online savings bank and I'm in no hurry to withdraw money that makes money.

Anyway, so I called yesterday on my way home from work to make a new reservation and cancel the old one and I gave the reason that I knew free dining was coming out for my travel dates and I wanted to make sure I had a room at POR and not get locked out because of it.

He was like, "How did you know about the free dining?" All I could say was, "C'mon man, I'm a diser. We know every.thing."

I was right about the dining package, it was released today. Also, got another confirmation that passholder rates will be released for my dates. I am banking on 30% off rack rate.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

I gotta say Tucson International is the most BORING airport ever! Thank god for free wifi! hahaha


----------



## DCTooTall

Welcome back DIS_MERI!    



DisneyMama629 said:


> I had a date over the weekend.  It involved pitchers of margaritas so that was fun!



   Ooooooo......     I just had the amazing image of pitchers of the Mexico Margaritas!    It's a shame Disney doesn't sell them by the pitcher.  I'd be in heaven.   



tlionheart78 said:


> Hey, all.  Been a while.  But I'm trying to get back in the swing of things here (I feel like a broken record saying that). But things have been chaotic here as of late, what with all the storms and the havoc they caused.  Right now, work-wise, I've mentally prepared myself for huge orders of body parts (car hoods, roofs, trunks, you name it) to be coming in for the next few weeks.  To give you all an idea of how things are going, I went to a body shop on Friday and asked how the guys there were doing, a worker there explained to me that on the first day after the storm they got nearly one hundred claims sent to them (95 to be exact) and on that day, they got fifty claims and the number was still rising.  Needless to say........I've got job security for awhile.  Need to step up my game a bit.
> 
> Oh, and on a side note, I made May of next year the next goal for my next Disney trip.  Started doing the saving for the basic funds, so the next goal is my park tickets (August birthday spending), then booking my hotel for the Pop Century (October vacation pay).  Now, why does one year feel like ten...?



Soooo,   I guess this may mean that Overtime will be returning for you?  At least,  in the short term?


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Soooooo.......
> 
> Any fun plans for the week or weekend?   anything fun go on over the weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I figure we should lighten the mood again and get back to what matters...  chatting,  socializing,  flirting,  and trying to figure out how to make it back to the mouse house.)



hi kids!!
so day 2 at the park today....well actually half a day, took one of the bffs back to the airport and met the other one for lunch in Palm Bay. we were "suppose" to see the shuttle launch but once again, that was not the case. so we found this hole in the wall place that served over 45 types if beer and good bbq.
Anyway, had dinner at Prime time cafe, very cool place and I was loving the "adult beverages" that were available. and so dig the glowing ice cubes...so much fun.
So tomorrow is the NE Diva meet...we should all be on property now basking in the greatness that is Disney.
So tomorrow I have my ADR at LeCellier for lunch  and I can't wait! I think my plan is to head to Epcot early for EMH, get on Soarin' and take some pictures of some awesome topiaries...so other than the marriage of William and Kate, the death of Bin Laden, the tornados in Arkansas, and the NFL draft....what else is up??


----------



## tlionheart78

DCTooTall said:


> Soooo,   I guess this may mean that Overtime will be returning for you?  At least,  in the short term?


I'd like to think that.  If push comes to shove, I'll get notified that it'll be necessary for me to come in earlier than usual just to get things set up.  I still won't be able to work on Saturdays, but, if asked, I'll be there in a heartbeat.  I can't get overboard with overtime yet, but if my boss needs my help, I'll be there to provide it.


----------



## ctnurse

DisneyMama629 said:


> I bought myself a beautiful charm bracelet for Mother's Day.  I can't wait for my son to give it to me!


Enjoy your gift to yourself...I think we all deserve one.  I think I am going to buy myself a couple pandora charms for Mother's Day.  



NJDiva said:


> hi kids!!
> so day 2 at the park today....well actually half a day, took one of the bffs back to the airport and met the other one for lunch in Palm Bay. we were "suppose" to see the shuttle launch but once again, that was not the case. so we found this hole in the wall place that served over 45 types if beer and good bbq.
> Anyway, had dinner at Prime time cafe, very cool place and I was loving the "adult beverages" that were available. and so dig the glowing ice cubes...so much fun.
> So tomorrow is the NE Diva meet...we should all be on property now basking in the greatness that is Disney.
> So tomorrow I have my ADR at LeCellier for lunch  and I can't wait! I think my plan is to head to Epcot early for EMH, get on Soarin' and take some pictures of some awesome topiaries...so other than the marriage of William and Kate, the death of Bin Laden, the tornados in Arkansas, and the NFL draft....what else is up??



Sounds like you are having a great time....Enjoy your drinks and ice cubes, two of my favorite things thats are at WDW.  Have fun with the Divas, can wait to hear about it.   I love Soarin',it is my favorite ride.  I could ride it over and over. 


MICKEY88 said:


> a Pyrate wench is not a bad thing, the ones I've encountered are pretty, sweet, sexxy
> 
> I have a whole folder of photos of myself with Pyrate wenches...on my website only one I can think of that I would run from..LOL



Lets see the pics.  Pretty sweet sexy that about sums me up!



Since FD has been announce and it is not for my dates and there is no way for me to make them work I can stop obsessing about that and find my airfare.  I just don't want to spend $300/each.  I miss the days of $69 flights.  That's what I paid from MCO back home in Nov.  Have a great day everyone.....


----------



## DisneydaveCT

DisneyMama629 said:


> I had a date over the weekend.  It involved pitchers of margaritas so that was fun!



NOTE to self for next first date....pitchers of margaritas.  




DIS_MERI said:


> I took well over 1K pics on the trip (although most are of flowers, for my Mom), sadly I will have to wait until Thursday to upload any since my net is too iffy at home



I have a friend in Connecticut, a fellow Dis Fan, who has decorated part of her condo with pictures of flowers, especially ones from other parts of the globe.  She has created a nice display.



Madonna3 said:


> I was a paramedic in 2001 for a private company in NJ. I was stationed across the Hudson that morning. I was called to duty, so I was at Ground Zero doing triage for those who managed to escape.



Thanks for being on the job that day.  



ctnurse said:


> I'm not sure, I think I make a better Princess than a wench...Even though ExH called me much worse



You are from Connecticut, I thought all women in CT who love Disney are a 



Madonna3 said:


> He was like, "How did you know about the free dining?" .



You should tell him to log in  at www.disboards.com.


----------



## Madonna3

DisneydaveCT said:
			
		

> You are from Connecticut, I thought all women in CT who love Disney are a



I think all women, everywhere, are a  or


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> Lets see the pics.  Pretty sweet sexy that about sums me up!
> ...



that is exactly why I think you would make a great Pyrate Wench.


----------



## Floydian

Too many parties! I can't keep up! And tonight should be the biggest of the week!

Oh, and we were in Kimono's Sunday night when one of the World Championship Cheer and/or Dance teams from Alabama came in to celebrate. That sure livened the place up!


----------



## ahoff

DIS_MERI said:


> Hello all
> Back and somewhat rested from my "holiday" in England (hard to call it a vacation when we logged 957 miles-all driven by me in a manual transmission-and hit 17 castles or other historic sites in 8 days, lol)



Welcome back, sounds like you had a good time.  And it is hard to find an automatic in Europe.  Which is fine by me....



DisneyMama629 said:


> I had a date over the weekend.  It involved pitchers of margaritas so that was fun!



Left handed or right handed?



MICKEY88 said:


> could you teach me restraint when it comes to photo taking... one day at WDW is often over 1000 photos for me..
> 
> I took 522, Saturday at the Faerie fest



Isn't digital great?  I do not miss film much at all.



Madonna3 said:


> I was a paramedic in 2001 for a private company in NJ. I was stationed across the Hudson that morning. I was called to duty, so I was at Ground Zero doing triage for those who managed to escape.



Hopefully something ike that will never happen again.  But after the good news of his death I thought that there will be some out there that will will try to prove themselves.  Let's hope not 



tlionheart78 said:


> Hey, all.  Been a while.  But I'm trying to get back in the swing of things here (I feel like a broken record saying that). But things have been chaotic here as of late, what with all the storms and the havoc they caused.  Right now, work-wise, I've mentally prepared myself for huge orders of body parts (car hoods, roofs, trunks, you name it) to be coming in for the next few weeks.  To give you all an idea of how things are going, I went to a body shop on Friday and asked how the guys there were doing, a worker there explained to me that on the first day after the storm they got nearly one hundred claims sent to them (95 to be exact) and on that day, they got fifty claims and the number was still rising.  Needless to say........I've got job security for awhile.  Need to step up my game a bit.



Sounds like you will be busy.  Yay for overtime!



DisneyMama629 said:


> I bought myself a beautiful charm bracelet for Mother's Day.  I can't wait for my son to give it to me!



I would suggest Pandora



Madonna3 said:


> I called yesterday to remake my Sept reservation.



Unless it is the last day of the month I will miss you



NJDiva said:


> hi kids!!
> so day 2 at the park today....well actually half a day, took one of the bffs back to the airport and met the other one for lunch in Palm Bay. we were "suppose" to see the shuttle launch but once again, that was not the case. so we found this hole in the wall place that served over 45 types if beer and good bbq.
> Anyway, had dinner at Prime time cafe, very cool place and I was loving the "adult beverages" that were available. and so dig the glowing ice cubes...so much fun.
> So tomorrow is the NE Diva meet...we should all be on property now basking in the greatness that is Disney.
> So tomorrow I have my ADR at LeCellier for lunch  and I can't wait! I think my plan is to head to Epcot early for EMH, get on Soarin' and take some pictures of some awesome topiaries...so other than the marriage of William and Kate, the death of Bin Laden, the tornados in Arkansas, and the NFL draft....what else is up??



Sounds like you are having a great time!



ctnurse said:


> I miss the days of $69 flights.  That's what I paid from MCO back home in Nov.



Yeah, prices are well over double that nowadays for a flight from here.


Go away for a few days and you don't even remember where you left off.  Two more days to go!


----------



## tlionheart78

ahoff said:


> Sounds like you will be busy.  Yay for overtime!



I'll definitely be busy tomorrow morning as I need to be in by 6 A.M.   Mainly because the computers went down late yesterday and the orders for new car parts were delayed today.  And it was a motherload too; nearly 200 special order items (193 to be exact) that did not arrive today.  We'll be dealing with that order PLUS tomorrow's shipment as well.  And who knows how big that order will be.  So, yeah, I'll definitely be getting some more overtime.  But I can't overload on it in fear of causing a dent in the company budget.

Meh, what can you do??

By the by, has it been dead here all day?  Hardly any new posts at all...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Floydian said:


> Too many parties! I can't keep up! And tonight should be the biggest of the week!
> 
> Oh, and we were in Kimono's Sunday night when one of the World Championship Cheer and/or Dance teams from Alabama came in to celebrate. That sure livened the place up!



Sounds like you are having a really great time.  I have to admit,  I wish I was having fun with you all.  36 days until my turn!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

tlionheart78 said:


> By the by, has it been dead here all day?  Hardly any new posts at all...



Lots of people visiting the Mouse right now. 

Personally, I've been really busy at work this week and haven't had much time to post. All I've been able to do is peek my head in a couple of times and see what's going on.


----------



## tlionheart78

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> A.)Lots of people visiting the Mouse right now.
> 
> B.)Personally, I've been really busy at work this week and haven't had much time to post. All I've been able to do is peek my head in a couple of times and see what's going on.



A.) Oh, how I wish I was there.  Gotta wait for one year to do that, but at least I'm starting to save up.

B.) Welcome to my world!  That's all I can do when I'm at work.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Well today has been a great day so far. My buddy got married this morning and he asked me to be the photographer. The pictures came out great thankfully! haha. Finally got the call for my drug test and I have to go in by Thursday at 5pm. Hopefully I'll start in the next week or so!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Madonna3 said:


> I think all women, everywhere, are a  or




  I agree "your highness."


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DisneydaveCT said:


> I agree "your highness."



 hahaha. The little bowing guys are a nice touch.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Man I just spent an hour and a half cleaning messes in my kitchen and doing dishes that I didn't dirty after being gone for 5 days. I'm sorry but that is ridiculous! I swear I know little kids who can do a better job cleaning than my roommates do some days...


----------



## DisneyMama629

Good morning!  Happy hump day!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DisneyMama629 said:


> Good morning!  Happy hump day!



Thanks!! Happy hump day to you, too! I only work a half day on Friday so I'm even closer to the end of the week.


----------



## tlionheart78

I still can't help but feel dirty when I hear "Hump Day."


----------



## bluedevilinaz

I am picking up 2 rottweiler's I'm fostering today! It'll be so nice to have dogs around again since my pup is down at my parent's house in Tucson.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

tlionheart78 said:


> I still can't help but feel dirty when I hear "Hump Day."



 

So does anybody have plans for cinco de mayo?


----------



## DCTooTall

DisneyMama629 said:


> Good morning!  Happy hump day!



Oh how I wish it was a hump day.    Oh...  you mean the mid-work week day....   um..  oops....


Happy Star Wars day to everyone as well.   May the 4th be with you.




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> So does anybody have plans for cinco de mayo?



Not really.   Not sure What i'm gonna do.  Depends mostly on if I feel better since I'm been kinda ick the past 2 days.     Also Have to have lunch with my department's VP on Friday,  so i gotta make sure I'm awake and on my best behavior,  lol





Sooo...  I FINALLY got around to watching Beauty and the Beast since I bought it a couple weeks ago.   Now I just have one question i gotta ask...

  Is it just me,   or does it appear like Belle has a slight case of Stockholm Syndrome?


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Is it just me,   or does it appear like Belle has a slight case of Stockholm Syndrome?



it's not just you, if you google it, you will find many references to that


----------



## NJDiva

Hi kids...
so I'm in DHS today...actually almost done...tonight the NE Divas are having dinner at Victoria and Alberts so I will be heading back to the resort to look pretty.just wanted to.check to see what you all were up to.hung out with Darcy and Graeme last night...way fun. Darcy can party all night long!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> Hi kids...
> so I'm in DHS today...actually almost done...tonight the NE Divas are having dinner at Victoria and Alberts so I will be heading back to the resort to look pretty.just wanted to.check to see what you all were up to.hung out with Darcy and Graeme last night...way fun. Darcy can party all night long!



Hey there! I hope you love V & A's. I've never had the opportunity to eat there.


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJDiva said:


> Hi kids...
> so I'm in DHS today...actually almost done...tonight the NE Divas are having dinner at Victoria and Alberts so I will be heading back to the resort to look pretty.just wanted to.check to see what you all were up to.hung out with Darcy and Graeme last night...way fun. Darcy can party all night long!



It was nice to meet you all last night.  Glad you could come out and play.


----------



## DisneyMama629

tlionheart78 said:


> I still can't help but feel dirty when I hear "Hump Day."



I feel the same way!  I actually considered not posting it because I felt dirty!



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> So does anybody have plans for cinco de mayo?



I do!  Some girlfriends and I are going out for margaritas and chips and salsa.  Two of my favorite things!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Well I got the pups home and they are such sweet and loveable dogs! I cannot believe someone would abuse them and mistreat them. Here's a picture of them: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




I'm so glad I decided to foster them. They're such good pups.


----------



## NJDiva

nurse.darcy said:


> It was nice to meet you all last night.  Glad you could come out and play.



You as well..you wore me out. Truly enjoyed the night ...I'll let you know when I'm heading down again! Thanks for the fun night!


----------



## Madonna3

softball season over for me. Torn MCL.


----------



## MICKEY88

Madonna3 said:


> softball season over for me. Torn MCL.



ouch  !!!!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Madonna3 said:


> softball season over for me. Torn MCL.



Yikes! Hope you heal up quickly!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Madonna3 said:


> softball season over for me. Torn MCL.



Ouch...sounds like you need a therapeutice trip to WDW.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> So does anybody have plans for cinco de mayo?



Tonight I am going to a fundraising event for the American Cancer Society at a local BBQ restaurant.

Tomorrow I will be going to a Cinco de Mayo party.

Would prefer to celebrate the holiday in Epcot.


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> So does anybody have plans for cinco de mayo?


My big plans for the night involve taking my son to baseball pic....It is so sad I have no life! Maybe I will have some chips and salsa with my wine tonight.


NJDiva said:


> Hi kids...
> so I'm in DHS today...actually almost done...tonight the NE Divas are having dinner at Victoria and Alberts so I will be heading back to the resort to look pretty.just wanted to.check to see what you all were up to.hung out with Darcy and Graeme last night...way fun. Darcy can party all night long!


Sounds like you are having a great time.I have always wanted to eat at V&A.


bluedevilinaz said:


> Well I got the pups home and they are such sweet and loveable dogs! I cannot believe someone would abuse them and mistreat them. Here's a picture of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad I decided to foster them. They're such good pups.


OMG look at those little faces. They are so cute.


Madonna3 said:


> softball season over for me. Torn MCL.



OUCH! I'm so sorry!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Madonna3 said:


> softball season over for me. Torn MCL.



Ouch!  First the skin on your leg and now this. Are you sure you're actually playing softball? I'm beginning to think it's just your cover story and you're actually a superhero out fighting crime or something.


----------



## NJDiva

Madonna3 said:


> softball season over for me. Torn MCL.



OMG I know that hurts hope you aren't in too much pain.


DisneydaveCT said:


> Tonight I am going to a fundraising event for the American Cancer Society at a local BBQ restaurant.
> 
> Tomorrow I will be going to a Cinco de Mayo party.
> 
> Would prefer to celebrate the holiday in Epcot.



WE ARE!! We will have a drink just for you Dave


----------



## DIS_MERI

Hello all 

Life is super busy just now so I'm pretty much just lurking.  Sorry to hear about your MCL, Maria 

I'm really excited, because I couldn't get 2 of my dining reservations for our trip next month, and I managed to snag both this morning.  But, I couldn't get CRT added to my dining plan, so I have to either get it switched, cancel it or pay $180 for breakfast   I also need to drop a meal or two, lol.  So nice to have these decisions to make


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> My big plans for the night involve taking my son to baseball pic....It is so sad I have no life! Maybe I will have some chips and salsa with my wine tonight.



don't feel bad, my big plans for the night are, going home alone.. so you're not the only one with no life...


----------



## Madonna3

Thanks for the well wishes, but I am absolutely. dying. from pain. I managed to drive myself the 40 miles to work. I'll sit here as long as I can tolerate it and then I'll go home and dope myself up. I didn't take any narcotics this morning because I thought it would be inappropriate to come to work chemically enhanced when my patients are addicts.


----------



## MICKEY88

Madonna3 said:


> Thanks for the well wishes, but I am absolutely. dying. from pain. I managed to drive myself the 40 miles to work. I'll sit here as long as I can tolerate it and then I'll go home and dope myself up. I didn't take any narcotics this morning because I thought it would be inappropriate to come to work chemically enhanced when my patients are addicts.



that is mighty noble off you but geez,, I think it would be Ok to do pain meds as longs as you don't let the patients see you


----------



## Madonna3

MICKEY88 said:


> that is mighty noble off you but geez,, I think it would be Ok to do pain meds as longs as you don't let the patients see you



They gave me some strong pain meds. I have a tendency to get a little silly when I'm "feeling good". I'm a happy drunk.


----------



## MICKEY88

Madonna3 said:


> They gave me some strong pain meds. I have a tendency to get a little silly when I'm "feeling good". I'm a happy drunk.



ahhhh, so your patients might figure it out... darn what a dilemna


----------



## Madonna3

Oh yeah, they'd definitely know something was up and if they see an injury then they'll be able to put it together. That's dangerous for me because if they think I have "extras", well things could get ugly.


----------



## nurse.darcy

bluedevilinaz said:


> Well I got the pups home and they are such sweet and loveable dogs! I cannot believe someone would abuse them and mistreat them. Here's a picture of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad I decided to foster them. They're such good pups.



They are adorable.  I miss having a dog but I really wouldn't be a good parent to one as I am sooooooo busy all the time.



NJDiva said:


> You as well..you wore me out. Truly enjoyed the night ...I'll let you know when I'm heading down again! Thanks for the fun night!



Dang, this 50 year old wore you out. . .lol?  Well, to be fair, I did take a nap during the day and you were playing.  



Madonna3 said:


> softball season over for me. Torn MCL.



Oh, not so good. Hope you heal up quickly.



DisneydaveCT said:


> Tonight I am going to a fundraising event for the American Cancer Society at a local BBQ restaurant.
> 
> Tomorrow I will be going to a Cinco de Mayo party.
> 
> Would prefer to celebrate the holiday in Epcot.



Sounds like a busy couple of days. . .



DIS_MERI said:


> Hello all
> 
> Life is super busy just now so I'm pretty much just lurking.  Sorry to hear about your MCL, Maria
> 
> I'm really excited, because I couldn't get 2 of my dining reservations for our trip next month, and I managed to snag both this morning.  But, I couldn't get CRT added to my dining plan, so I have to either get it switched, cancel it or pay $180 for breakfast   I also need to drop a meal or two, lol.  So nice to have these decisions to make



Such decisions. . .lol.



MICKEY88 said:


> don't feel bad, my big plans for the night are, going home alone.. so you're not the only one with no life...



Sounds like my night.  I am on call today until 7 a.m. tomorrow, so no margaritas for me.  Besides, I need to recover from my night of craziness. . .lol.



Madonna3 said:


> Thanks for the well wishes, but I am absolutely. dying. from pain. I managed to drive myself the 40 miles to work. I'll sit here as long as I can tolerate it and then I'll go home and dope myself up. I didn't take any narcotics this morning because I thought it would be inappropriate to come to work chemically enhanced when my patients are addicts.



I get this, but you do realize that a combo of Advil and Tylenol makes a great pain reliever and doesn't give you the "issues" of the strong pain meds. . .it would take the edge off.  Tylenol every 4 hrs and Advil every 6.  Just the minimum dose (i.e.; two pills) is sufficient.  



Madonna3 said:


> They gave me some strong pain meds. I have a tendency to get a little silly when I'm "feeling good". I'm a happy drunk.



Again, see info above. . .lol.  And heal quickly.


----------



## Madonna3

Yep, I know the tylenol/advil trick. It's what got me to the office today. It does take the edge off and I'm ok, as long as I don't move. ever.


----------



## nurse.darcy

In other news. . .

One of my landlord's tenants is moving out and my landlord asked me if I want that apartment - at the same rent I currently pay.  The best part of that is its a One bedroom plus den, 1.5 baths, and about 2 times the size of my current unit, which is a mother-in-law unit (a studio with a full kitchen). I move in a week and I am sooooooooooo excited to have the extra space.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Madonna3 said:


> Yep, I know the tylenol/advil trick. It's what got me to the office today. It does take the edge off and I'm ok, as long as I don't move. ever.



Uh, well, hmmmmmm. . .sometimes you might actually have to, well ya know, go to the little girls room. . .lol. So NOT moving is NOT an option. . .ugh.


----------



## Madonna3

Fantastic news about the new digs.

I've decided I am never going to pee. Ever.

But, I did order a large sweet tea from D&D this morning and well.... the cup looks large enough if you get my drift.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Madonna3 said:


> Fantastic news about the new digs.
> 
> I've decided I am never going to pee. Ever.
> 
> But, I did order a large sweet tea from D&D this morning and well.... the cup looks large enough if you get my drift.



That is NOT an image I need in my head. . .lol.  But I get it. And thanks. . .I can't wait. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> In other news. . .
> 
> One of my landlord's tenants is moving out and my landlord asked me if I want that apartment - at the same rent I currently pay.  The best part of that is its a One bedroom plus den, 1.5 baths, and about 2 times the size of my current unit, which is a mother-in-law unit (a studio with a full kitchen). I move in a week and I am sooooooooooo excited to have the extra space.



that's awesome, hopefully you'll even be able to run your heater without tripping the breaker..LOL


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> that's awesome, hopefully you'll even be able to run your heater without tripping the breaker..LOL



ROFLMAO. . .that is too funny.  I think I am good. . .lol.  I am looking forward to having an actual bedroom.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> ROFLMAO. . .that is too funny.  I think I am good. . .lol.  I am looking forward to having an actual bedroom.



bedrooms are highly over rated, I have 5 of them, and sleep on my couch..


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> bedrooms are highly over rated, I have 5 of them, and sleep on my couch..



Truly, I sleep most of the time in the recliner, so while I agree with you that bedrooms are overrated, I love the extra space. . .lol. . .storage that is. . .


----------



## bluedevilinaz

ctnurse said:


> OMG look at those little faces. They are so cute.



Tell me about it! I couldn't let them not get fostered.



nurse.darcy said:


> They are adorable.  I miss having a dog but I really wouldn't be a good parent to one as I am sooooooo busy all the time.



 I missed having one around too. That's totally understandable.


----------



## nurse.darcy

bluedevilinaz said:


> I missed having one around too. That's totally understandable.



Its funny, when my son was growing up we always had a pet. . .cat, dog, snake, whatever.  once he hit high school, pets had to stop because my life became unusually busy and there was never anyone around to entertain and love.  Its sad.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

nurse.darcy said:


> Its funny, when my son was growing up we always had a pet. . .cat, dog, snake, whatever.  once he hit high school, pets had to stop because my life became unusually busy and there was never anyone around to entertain and love.  Its sad.



That's usually how it goes. It sucks but that's part of life ya know?
It's going to be more difficult to do now that I have a job but that's why I have kennel's for them. My roommates have also become really attached to them and are helping out with them a bit.


----------



## nurse.darcy

bluedevilinaz said:


> That's usually how it goes. It sucks but that's part of life ya know?
> It's going to be more difficult to do now that I have a job but that's why I have kennel's for them. My roommates have also become really attached to them and are helping out with them a bit.



One day I am going to buy a house and live a nice simple life with a dog and a white picket fence. . .ROFLMAO. . .

I am pretty sure no one believes that.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Good afternoon, all! I just woke up from a nap enjoying my last day at Dis. Had the wild African Trek this morning and that wore me the hell out.  Well, I must say, that I really really enjoyed my time here, but most importantly meet some very beautiful and lively Disers - NJDiva, Karice, Darcy, Graeme, and some other random folks met along the way...  great bunch!  and if I do say so myself, the Divas were on point this week!  

Going to enjoy my last night out and then off to West Palm tomorrow to hang with Mama for the weekend.  

Miss yall!


----------



## nurse.darcy

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Good afternoon, all! I just woke up from a nap enjoying my last day at Dis. Had the wild African Trek this morning and that wore me the hell out.  Well, I must say, that I really really enjoyed my time here, but most importantly meet some very beautiful and lively Disers - NJDiva, Karice, Darcy, Graeme, and some other random folks met along the way...  great bunch!  and if I do say so myself, the Divas were on point this week!
> 
> Going to enjoy my last night out and then off to West Palm tomorrow to hang with Mama for the weekend.
> 
> Miss yall!



Glad you finally made it out.  It was a fun night. . .


----------



## Floydian

Cinco de Mayo! Live from the Mexico Pavilion in Epcot! Where the crowds are the same as usual, and so are the prices!










I lied. I got 2 for 1 Tecate draft in the bar.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

nurse.darcy said:


> In other news. . .
> 
> One of my landlord's tenants is moving out and my landlord asked me if I want that apartment - at the same rent I currently pay.  The best part of that is its a One bedroom plus den, 1.5 baths, and about 2 times the size of my current unit, which is a mother-in-law unit (a studio with a full kitchen). I move in a week and I am sooooooooooo excited to have the extra space.



Great!  I can put my futon in the den so I can finally move to Florida.   

Best of luck with the new place.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneydaveCT said:


> Great!  I can put my futon in the den so I can finally move to Florida.
> 
> Best of luck with the new place.



Thanks Dave. . .lol.  At least if you wanted to actually come visit me, I would have room. . .ROFLMAO. . .


In another note. . .today has been gorgeous.  A little bit of cloud action without rain has made it possible for me to have my front and back door open and just run the fan. . .so absolutely comfortable. . .yum.


----------



## DisneyDee27

NJDiva said:


> hi kids!!
> so day 2 at the park today....well actually half a day, took one of the bffs back to the airport and met the other one for lunch in Palm Bay. we were "suppose" to see the shuttle launch but once again, that was not the case. so we found this hole in the wall place that served over 45 types if beer and good bbq.
> Anyway, had dinner at Prime time cafe, very cool place and I was loving the "adult beverages" that were available. and so dig the glowing ice cubes...so much fun.
> So tomorrow is the NE Diva meet...we should all be on property now basking in the greatness that is Disney.
> So tomorrow I have my ADR at LeCellier for lunch  and I can't wait! I think my plan is to head to Epcot early for EMH, get on Soarin' and take some pictures of some awesome topiaries...so other than the marriage of William and Kate, the death of Bin Laden, the tornados in Arkansas, and the NFL draft....what else is up??



 Have fun!
Honorary Diva
Dee


----------



## DisneyDee27

Floydian said:


> Cinco de Mayo! Live from the Mexico Pavilion in Epcot! Where the crowds are the same as usual, and so are the prices!



Honorary Diva
Dee


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Mousecreant said:


> Hey guys haven't posted in a while just wanted to say hi! I have been without internet because I finally got an amazing job and moved back to Orlando  where I belong and have been trying to get back to since I left a few years ago. Hope all is well and hope to talk to all of you again. I see there are so many new pages in this thread and really get distracted so probably won't read them all. Anyone wanna catch me up



Welcome back!! I hope you'll be able to spend some time hanging out with us now that your move is done.  I'm not even going to attempt catching you up because you know how random we are. You'd be better off just diving in.


----------



## Floydian

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Welcome back!! I hope you'll be able to spend some time hanging out with us now that your move is done.  I'm not even going to attempt catching you up because you know how random we are. You'd be better off just diving in.



_/e dives in head first with his eyes closed_


----------



## bluedevilinaz

nurse.darcy said:


> One day I am going to buy a house and live a nice simple life with a dog and a white picket fence. . .ROFLMAO. . .
> 
> I am pretty sure no one believes that.




Hahahaha Yeah and I want $50 million but it'll be a cold day in hell when that happens.


----------



## Madonna3

Living alone when nothing is physically wrong... fantastic. Living alone with two bad legs... not so great. Left leg has the giant scrape on it, which now has a scab on it so tight, I can't bend it and right leg has the damaged knee which is swollen so bad it's twice the size of my normal leg. 

I got stuck on the damn couch, nearly missed the toilet to pee, too much pain to stop at the store for dinner, and left my freaking prescriptions for meds AT MY OFFICE IN FT. MYERS, which is a measly 40 miles from my FREAKING HOUSE!!!

OUCH. OUCH. OUCH.

There, I feel better. It took way more energy than I thought I had to extract myself from the couch. My normal knee injury strategy is to throw myself to the floor and pull myself up on something using the good leg. It would have worked if it weren't for the gaping hole on the "good leg". So after throwing myself to the floor and laying there for 15 mins sending text messages to everyone I knew, I finally came up with a strategy to get myself off the floor. 

I want a twix bar 

So, the part that pisses me off the most, is ex pseudo-roommate now only lives a mere 300 feet away and I sent a text to her, a mutual friend, and the orphan, and the response I got was "come over here". ***? Now, normally, I would just walk over there, but I can't do that. I can barely tolerate the movement on crutches and to get to my car I have to walk across the lawn, on crutches, and then I have to pull myself into my SUV, on crutches, then I have to drive the car, which hurts like hell since it's my right knee that is injured, then I have to park, which may not be close to their door, and then walk to their unit, on crutches. Meanwhile, there are 3 able bodied people, ages 12-20, telling me to come to them. Holy crap! It was so nice of them to check on me to make sure I didn't need anything or if they could do anything. I took care of these people for 6 months and asked nothing in return. The least they could do is answer my damn text with a cry for help in sincerity, not with a "you come over here"

Wow, I'm pissed.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Madonna3 said:


> Living alone when nothing is physically wrong... fantastic. Living alone with two bad legs... not so great. Left leg has the giant scrape on it, which now has a scab on it so tight, I can't bend it and right leg has the damaged knee which is swollen so bad it's twice the size of my normal leg.
> 
> I got stuck on the damn couch, nearly missed the toilet to pee, too much pain to stop at the store for dinner, and left my freaking prescriptions for meds AT MY OFFICE IN FT. MYERS, which is a measly 40 miles from my FREAKING HOUSE!!!
> 
> OUCH. OUCH. OUCH.
> 
> There, I feel better. It took way more energy than I thought I had to extract myself from the couch. My normal knee injury strategy is to throw myself to the floor and pull myself up on something using the good leg. It would have worked if it weren't for the gaping hole on the "good leg". So after throwing myself to the floor and laying there for 15 mins sending text messages to everyone I knew, I finally came up with a strategy to get myself off the floor.
> 
> I want a twix bar
> 
> So, the part that pisses me off the most, is ex pseudo-roommate now only lives a mere 300 feet away and I sent a text to her, a mutual friend, and the orphan, and the response I got was "come over here". ***? Now, normally, I would just walk over there, but I can't do that. I can barely tolerate the movement on crutches and to get to my car I have to walk across the lawn, on crutches, and then I have to pull myself into my SUV, on crutches, then I have to drive the car, which hurts like hell since it's my right knee that is injured, then I have to park, which may not be close to their door, and then walk to their unit, on crutches. Meanwhile, there are 3 able bodied people, ages 12-20, telling me to come to them. Holy crap! It was so nice of them to check on me to make sure I didn't need anything or if they could do anything. I took care of these people for 6 months and asked nothing in return. The least they could do is answer my damn text with a cry for help in sincerity, not with a "you come over here"
> 
> Wow, I'm pissed.



Wow! That's ridiculous!  If it wasn't for the fact that I live in Vegas I'd come give you a hand. I know what it's like to be totally incapacitated and not be able to fend for yourself. :/ I hope you heal up quickly!


----------



## nurse.darcy

TGIF folks. . .have a great day. 

No call for me this weekend.  Gotta get ready to move across the driveway next weekend. . .sweet.


----------



## Madonna3

Feeling very discouraged and alone right now.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

So why is it on the last night of my trip, I finally meet a nice looking brotha?  Always happens to me.  LOL... oh well, he seems nice enough to chat with but damn, I been here all week and nothing.   Anyway, its almost 5 'o clock somewhere, so Im going to get me a mimosa,  hang out in the Savannah for another hour and then head out...  I hope everyone had a great week!


----------



## MICKEY88

A Navy seal walks into a bar and asks the bartender for a "Bin Laden." The bartender says "Whats that?" The seal replies, "two shots and a splash of water."


----------



## bluedevilinaz

MICKEY88 said:


> A Navy seal walks into a bar and asks the bartender for a "Bin Laden." The bartender says "Whats that?" The seal replies, "two shots and a splash of water."



hahahaha I like it!*steals and puts it on facebook*


----------



## NJDiva

Madonna3 said:


> Feeling very discouraged and alone right now.



I know you do hon...when I broke my ankle this year I didn't think I could deal with depending on others since most times there where no others around. And being such an independent person makes it harder. You can do this and know that we are here for entertainment for you at all times. You can do it....you tell your clients that all the time....now it's your turn to listen.


----------



## MICKEY88

bluedevilinaz said:


> hahahaha I like it!*steals and puts it on facebook*



LOL, I stole it from a friend on facebook, so I guess you are returning it...


----------



## DIS_MERI

Madonna3 said:


> Feeling very discouraged and alone right now.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

MICKEY88 said:


> LOL, I stole it from a friend on facebook, so I guess you are returning it...



haha sounds like it.


----------



## Madonna3

LaLa - so glad you've had a nice trip.

Thanks for the hugs.

The knee is surgical.  It's either the MCL, ACL, or both. I've had ACL reconstruction in the past and the graft may have popped. The surgeon said the knee gives no resistence in three directions. 

They know for sure there's damage, but not to what extent. So, I have to go for a MRI to see how bad it is and they ordered the MRI immediately. Depending on the results, surgery might be next week.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Madonna3 said:


> Feeling very discouraged and alone right now.



Hugs to you my friend.  



LaLalovesWDW said:


> So why is it on the last night of my trip, I finally meet a nice looking brotha?  Always happens to me.  LOL... oh well, he seems nice enough to chat with but damn, I been here all week and nothing.   Anyway, its almost 5 'o clock somewhere, so Im going to get me a mimosa,  hang out in the Savannah for another hour and then head out...  I hope everyone had a great week!



That's the way it usually works.  Have fun on your last day sweetie. . .



MICKEY88 said:


> A Navy seal walks into a bar and asks the bartender for a "Bin Laden." The bartender says "Whats that?" The seal replies, "two shots and a splash of water."



Brett wasted no time reposting. . .lol.  That is a funny joke. . .



Madonna3 said:


> LaLa - so glad you've had a nice trip.
> 
> Thanks for the hugs.
> 
> The knee is surgical.  It's either the MCL, ACL, or both. I've had ACL reconstruction in the past and the graft may have popped. The surgeon said the knee gives no resistence in three directions.
> 
> They know for sure there's damage, but not to what extent. So, I have to go for a MRI to see how bad it is and they ordered the MRI immediately. Depending on the results, surgery might be next week.



Ugh.  I am sooooo glad that I have never had surgery on any supportive body part (i.e.; back, neck, arms, legs. . .lol). I was told that I need surgery on my rotator, but it seems to be better since I am not reaching up for charts all day long. . .lol.


----------



## Mousecreant

I am glad it is Friday. My job is actually quite enjoyable but I feel so drained from all the training I've had from the past two weeks that my brain needs a rest.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

MICKEY88 said:


> A Navy seal walks into a bar and asks the bartender for a "Bin Laden." The bartender says "Whats that?" The seal replies, "two shots and a splash of water."



That is too funny!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Mousecreant said:


> I am glad it is Friday. My job is actually quite enjoyable but I feel so drained from all the training I've had from the past two weeks that my brain needs a rest.



I hate training classes.  They bug me to death. . .lol. Makes me want to sleep and keeps me brain dead. . .lol.


----------



## ugadog99

MICKEY88 said:


> A Navy seal walks into a bar and asks the bartender for a "Bin Laden." The bartender says "Whats that?" The seal replies, "two shots and a splash of water."


----------



## Mousecreant

Of course the first day I have off I wake up the same time I have to wake up for work. Curse your routine!


----------



## Madonna3

I FINALLY got the scripts for my pain meds filled. I remembered I had a script for some vicodin I never filled and took that to the pharmacy. I couldn't tolerate the pain anymore and driving to Ft. Myers wasn't an option. After not sleeping since Wednesday night, I finally got some rest. I feel so much better.


----------



## Chickkypoo

Madonna3 said:


> I FINALLY got the scripts for my pain meds filled. I remembered I had a script for some vicodin I never filled and took that to the pharmacy. I couldn't tolerate the pain anymore and driving to Ft. Myers wasn't an option. After not sleeping since Wednesday night, I finally got some rest. I feel so much better.



I'm glad you were able to get some rest and you're feeling better!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning everyone. . .

Just wanted to wish all our mothers on this board a Happy Mothers Day.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Thanks Darcy... definitely a wonderful, blessed and relaxing Mother's Day to the Mothers. Enjoy!


----------



## nurse.darcy

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Thanks Darcy... definitely a wonderful, blessed and relaxing Mother's Day to the Mothers. Enjoy!



You are welcome. . .and now for a relaxing movie marathon day.  Diet coke and popcorn in hand. . .what shall I watch. . .hmmmmm.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Happy Mother's Day everyone! I hope you're all enjoying your Sunday.


----------



## TekMickey

Ditto.  Happy Mothers Day to all the Dis-Moms.  Hope you have a great day.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Happy Mothers Day to all the dis-mom's on here!


----------



## tlionheart78

Just 'nother DISmale wishing all the mothers on here a great Mother's Day as well.  Hope the day was a great one for you all.


----------



## ctnurse

Just wanted to wish all the moms a very Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## nurse.darcy

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Happy Mother's Day everyone! I hope you're all enjoying your Sunday.





TekMickey said:


> Ditto.  Happy Mothers Day to all the Dis-Moms.  Hope you have a great day.





bluedevilinaz said:


> Happy Mothers Day to all the dis-mom's on here!





tlionheart78 said:


> Just 'nother DISmale wishing all the mothers on here a great Mother's Day as well.  Hope the day was a great one for you all.





ctnurse said:


> Just wanted to wish all the moms a very Happy Mother's Day!



Thank you all for the Moms day wishes. . .for those who are moms, Mother's day wishes to you as well.  To the guys and those who are not moms. . .thanks for the wishes. . .


----------



## Madonna3

Thank you for the moms day wishes.


----------



## DIS_MERI

Thanks for all the mother's day wishes and a very happy mother's day in return 

We had a wonderful day today, hanging out with my "2nd Mom" (Mom of my best friend since 5th grade, over 25 years now!) and her family.  Called my Mom too, and got to wish a happy mothers day to many friends 

Now, I just have to survive the month and a day until we are Disney-bound


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Thanks for the Mother's Day wishes DISgals and DISmales!

I am so excited tonight because I bought my plane tickets for the end of September! It'll be a short Friday to Monday trip and solo. Yay!


----------



## DCTooTall

I REALLY hate feeling icky.   Think the fact that it's starting to get so bright and the days are lasting longer are starting to screw with my daytime sleep schedule.    I finally had to bite the bullet and buy some blackout curtains for my bedroom....   here's hoping they do the trick this week and help me get better sleep than I had last week.  

And then here's hoping that the ability to sleep will finally help me stop feeling quite so bleh.





MICKEY88 said:


> A Navy seal walks into a bar and asks the bartender for a "Bin Laden." The bartender says "Whats that?" The seal replies, "two shots and a splash of water."



HAHA!!

  Here was one of Saturday Night Live's skits on the subject.    Tina Fey doesn't make a half-bad Ariel.   
http://www.hulu.com/watch/239638/saturday-night-live-mermaid#s-p2-sr-i1


And here's something else.  Lonely Island's latest...  "Jack Sparrow"
http://www.hulu.com/watch/239640/saturday-night-live-digital-short-jack-sparrow#s-p1-sr-i2

 Is it just me,  or does Michael Bolton look a bit creepy as a pirate or Forrest Gump?





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Thanks for the Mother's Day wishes DISgals and DISmales!
> 
> I am so excited tonight because I bought my plane tickets for the end of September! It'll be a short Friday to Monday trip and solo. Yay!


----------



## stitch1986

hello all just wanted to wish a belated mothers day to all mothers or soon to be mother!!


----------



## DMass

Hope yesterday was a happy day for all of you mothers!


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Thanks for the Mother's Day wishes DISgals and DISmales!
> 
> I am so excited tonight because I bought my plane tickets for the end of September! It'll be a short Friday to Monday trip and solo. Yay!


Sounds like fun.  Are you going for F&W?


DCTooTall said:


> I REALLY hate feeling icky.   Think the fact that it's starting to get so bright and the days are lasting longer are starting to screw with my daytime sleep schedule.    I finally had to bite the bullet and buy some blackout curtains for my bedroom....   here's hoping they do the trick this week and help me get better sleep than I had last week.
> 
> And then here's hoping that the ability to sleep will finally help me stop feeling quite so bleh.


Good luck trying to sleep. I hope you feel better!


DMass said:


> Hope yesterday was a happy day for all of you mothers!



Thanks I did have a great day.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I REALLY hate feeling icky.   Think the fact that it's starting to get so bright and the days are lasting longer are starting to screw with my daytime sleep schedule.    I finally had to bite the bullet and buy some blackout curtains for my bedroom....   here's hoping they do the trick this week and help me get better sleep than I had last week.
> 
> And then here's hoping that the ability to sleep will finally help me stop feeling quite so bleh.



less smoking and more Rum, that's what the Pyrate orders.

oh by the way we got ripped, Telesma cds only 10 bucks on amazon


----------



## ctnurse

I have decided I really have a problem.....I have been checking airfare way toooo much for my trip in August.  I have already checked twice this am and the price has not moved. I have already booked the flight down, but I'm trying to save a couple of bucks for the flight back!  I'm so use to pay $99 or less each way,but I did book at $139 down just to get that early am flight so we will be in MCO at 930 AM!  I should just book already!


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> less smoking and more Rum, that's what the Pyrate orders.
> 
> oh by the way we got ripped, Telesma cds only 10 bucks on amazon



I haven't been smoking alot,   and even still,  the ick isn't a "smoke too much" kinda ick.


And from what i'm seeing,  the MP3 album is under $10,   but if you want an actual physical CD,  it's over $20.

Either way,   that's still going thru a middle man,     so I have no problems buying a CD from the actual band for a bit more than I'd pay at the store since the money is going to the actual artists.   Since they aren't a huge national type act who gets the $$$ either way,   I'm happy to support them.


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> I have decided I really have a problem.....I have been checking airfare way toooo much for my trip in August.  I have already checked twice this am and the price has not moved. I have already booked the flight down, but I'm trying to save a couple of bucks for the flight back!  I'm so use to pay $99 or less each way,but I did book at $139 down just to get that early am flight so we will be in MCO at 930 AM!  I should just book already!



airfare might drop in the next month or so if gas prices drop as predicted..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> airfare might drop in the next month or so if gas prices drop as predicted..




Eh....   i kinda doubt it.    While it would be nice,   I don't see the airlines giving up the extra $$$.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Eh....   i kinda doubt it.    While it would be nice,   I don't see the airlines giving up the extra $$$.



I'm wondering what southwest is going to do with the 69 one way fairs from HIA to Orlando, now that they bought air tran..


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I haven't been smoking alot,   and even still,  the ick isn't a "smoke too much" kinda ick.
> 
> 
> And from what i'm seeing,  the MP3 album is under $10,   but if you want an actual physical CD,  it's over $20.
> 
> Either way,   that's still going thru a middle man,     so I have no problems buying a CD from the actual band for a bit more than I'd pay at the store since the money is going to the actual artists.   Since they aren't a huge national type act who gets the $$$ either way,   I'm happy to support them.



oops, that was supposed to be itunes, not amazon... I guess I was thinking amazo because you are king of amazon purchases..LOL


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I'm wondering what southwest is going to do with the 69 one way fairs from HIA to Orlando, now that they bought air tran..



  Eh...  dunno.   i've actually never flown outa HIA (MDT),  and I'm not a huge fan of Southwest.  (I like knowing where I'm going to sit in advance,   in part because of my legroom concerns)




MICKEY88 said:


> oops, that was supposed to be itunes, not amazon... I guess I was thinking amazo because you are king of amazon purchases..LOL



 So it's probably MP3 only as well...  so for a bit more we got a physical disc.


----------



## CoasterAddict

ctnurse said:


> I have decided I really have a problem.....I have been checking airfare way toooo much for my trip in August.  I have already checked twice this am and the price has not moved. I have already booked the flight down, but I'm trying to save a couple of bucks for the flight back!  I'm so use to pay $99 or less each way,but I did book at $139 down just to get that early am flight so we will be in MCO at 930 AM!  I should just book already!



Well, if you buy through Orbitz they have a low-price guarantee. Someone has to book the same flight at a lower price, but it's something...

I think Southwest has a similar arrangement, at least they used to.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Eh...  dunno.   i've actually never flown outa HIA (MDT),  and I'm not a huge fan of Southwest.  (I like knowing where I'm going to sit in advance,   in part because of my legroom concerns)
> So it's probably MP3 only as well...  so for a bit more we got a physical disc.



for less than 10 cents more I could burn a disk..LOL


----------



## ctnurse

CoasterAddict said:


> Well, if you buy through Orbitz they have a low-price guarantee. Someone has to book the same flight at a lower price, but it's something...
> 
> I think Southwest has a similar arrangement, at least they used to.



I have the flight down with SW and they  will give a credit but trying to decide between SW and JB for flight home. Have already pick dates and I'm glad to be spending 10 days at WDW. 

Now I know why I just look during the day posting from. iPhone is a PIA.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning all.  Happy Monday. . .hope everyone had a great weekend. I went to Daytona Beach (the actual beach) and got some sun and swim in.  But I burned the tops of my feet (missed putting sunscreen on them) and now they are red, swollen and hurting.  Ugh. . .I am the queen of sunscreen and I forgot my own rule. . .


----------



## ctnurse

And I just re-read my post. I really know how to read and write English


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> I have the flight down with SW and they  will give a credit but trying to decide between SW and JB for flight home. Have already pick dates and I'm glad to be spending 10 days at WDW.
> 
> Now I know why I just look during the day posting from. iPhone is a PIA.



 do you have dis open in safari, or do you have the app


----------



## ctnurse

MICKEY88 said:


> do you have dis open in safari, or do you have the app



I just open in safari...didn't know there was an app. I'll have to check! I am suppose to be working you know!


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> I just open in safari...didn't know there was an app. I'll have to check! I am suppose to be working you know!



hmm try to be nice to some people and get in trouble..  LOL

I am a Pyrate, therefore I am a bad influence... but I am Fun...

it's actually the e-ticket WDW app, there is a disboards section within that


----------



## MICKEY88

hmm this might be worth the trip

http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/disney-a-mom-and-the-mouse/2011/05/disney-world-passholders-invited-to-summer-sale/


----------



## DisneyMama629

MICKEY88 said:


> hmm this might be worth the trip
> 
> http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/disney-a-mom-and-the-mouse/2011/05/disney-world-passholders-invited-to-summer-sale/



I went to that last year.  There was some good stuff, but it was random stuff like you'd find in the outlets.  It wasn't the everyday stuff that was discounted.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> hmm this might be worth the trip
> 
> http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/disney-a-mom-and-the-mouse/2011/05/disney-world-passholders-invited-to-summer-sale/





DisneyMama629 said:


> I went to that last year.  There was some good stuff, but it was random stuff like you'd find in the outlets.  It wasn't the everyday stuff that was discounted.



I went to the Christmas sale and got some good stuff.  The prices were awesome.  Got my Dooney and Bourke cross body bag for half off.  Got some great servingware, some great Christmas gifts and other random stuff. People do line up VERY early and it gets very crowded.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> I went to the Christmas sale and got some good stuff.  The prices were awesome.  Got my Dooney and Bourke cross body bag for half off.  Got some great servingware, some great Christmas gifts and other random stuff. People do line up VERY early and it gets very crowded.



when was the christmas sale, if it was while I was in town, and you didn't tell me, you are in serious trouble, young Lady


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> when was the christmas sale, if it was while I was in town, and you didn't tell me, you are in serious trouble, young Lady



You were not here yet.  It was just before Thanksgiving and I was still living at Andrea's.  I moved into my place in December before you got here.


----------



## ahoff

First off, belated wishes to all you Moms here, Happy Mothers Day!  Just returned from a cool Disney trip.  My son's first one in four years, as he had decided that he was no longer interested in Disney anymore.  But he had a real good time, so he has seen the light again.  There was an after party for the Everest Challenge participants, and he got to ride that a lot.  Six times was enough for me but he kept going on by himself several more times.  It is definately much cooler at night!  Wasn't much of a line anyway, but near the end there was no waiting, with so many empty cars it is a shame they will not let you just stay on.  I had a good time at the race, actually finishing in 18th place among male finishers.  Did have a problem with our luggage, we moved from BLT to AKL, and it was not there when we finally checked in, which was too close to race time for me.  




MICKEY88 said:


> airfare might drop in the next month or so if gas prices drop as predicted..



Yeah, and if frogs had wings they wouldn't bump their *** when they hopped  (always liked that line...)



nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning all.  Happy Monday. . .hope everyone had a great weekend. I went to Daytona Beach (the actual beach) and got some sun and swim in.  But I burned the tops of my feet (missed putting sunscreen on them) and now they are red, swollen and hurting.  Ugh. . .I am the queen of sunscreen and I forgot my own rule. . .



Darcy, sorry we never got to meet up.  Never made it to Tune In either.  I kind of let my son dictate the schedule this weekend.  But see you in October!


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> First off, belated wishes to all you Moms here, Happy Mothers Day!  Just returned from a cool Disney trip.  My son's first one in four years, as he had decided that he was no longer interested in Disney anymore.  But he had a real good time, so he has seen the light again.  There was an after party for the Everest Challenge participants, and he got to ride that a lot.  Six times was enough for me but he kept going on by himself several more times.  It is definately much cooler at night!  Wasn't much of a line anyway, but near the end there was no waiting, with so many empty cars it is a shame they will not let you just stay on.  I had a good time at the race, actually finishing in 18th place among male finishers.  Did have a problem with our luggage, we moved from BLT to AKL, and it was not there when we finally checked in, which was too close to race time for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and if frogs had wings they wouldn't bump their *** when they hopped  (always liked that line...)
> 
> 
> 
> Darcy, sorry we never got to meet up.  Never made it to Tune In either.  I kind of let my son dictate the schedule this weekend.  But see you in October!



With all the issues you had moving around and getting in and out of Animal Kingdom, its a wonder you were able to see any of the parks and still make your race. . .lol.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> Eh...  dunno.   i've actually never flown outa HIA (MDT),  and I'm not a huge fan of Southwest.  (I like knowing where I'm going to sit in advance,   in part because of my legroom concerns)



I love flying Southwest as long as I get the first flight out in the morning on the way out and the last flight out at night on the way back I've always gotten an exit row to myself or only had one other person in the row.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Im sure you all discussed this and I probably missed it, but is anyone going to disney in September?  I may have an opportunity to come down in late Sept and though I could come down a few days early (or stay a few days late) to sneak in some Disney time,   If no one is going, I will just wait until Oct and come for my birthday 
Also, it looks like I may be relocating that way by the end of the year...after almost 2 years of job hunting!! I'm keeping my fingers and eyes crossed. Im ready to leave the North!


----------



## DIS_MERI

LaLa,
I think both DC and Louisa will be there for MK's 40th "birthday" on Oct 1.  I was going to be there then, but moved my trip up to June instead (to hit my birthday  and SWW for DS).



In other news, I just found out that I am eligible for Endless Vacations veteran's side, so I can (for example) get a whole week in a 2 bedroom at Bonnet Creek for less than $400 (with taxes, even).  That's a pretty darn good deal, I must say.  It's a space available type of thing, so it might not have the perfect week, but they have a week starting the day after Thanksgiving, for example.


I still haven't told the kids about our trip, and we leave a month from today   We are going to Holiday World 2 days before we go, I *might* tell them then


----------



## nurse.darcy

bluedevilinaz said:


> I love flying Southwest as long as I get the first flight out in the morning on the way out and the last flight out at night on the way back I've always gotten an exit row to myself or only had one other person in the row.



I have taken the last flight out of MCO to Vegas and had the ENTIRE ROW to myself.  And a choice of seats.  Never been an issue.



LaLalovesWDW said:


> Im sure you all discussed this and I probably missed it, but is anyone going to disney in September?  I may have an opportunity to come down in late Sept and though I could come down a few days early (or stay a few days late) to sneak in some Disney time,   If no one is going, I will just wait until Oct and come for my birthday
> Also, it looks like I may be relocating that way by the end of the year...after almost 2 years of job hunting!! I'm keeping my fingers and eyes crossed. Im ready to leave the North!



I am always here darlin.  Come any time.  Just send me your dates ahead of time and I will "arrange" to have time off. . .lol.



DIS_MERI said:


> LaLa,
> I think both DC and Louisa will be there for MK's 40th "birthday" on Oct 1.  I was going to be there then, but moved my trip up to June instead (to hit my birthday  and SWW for DS).
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, I just found out that I am eligible for Endless Vacations veteran's side, so I can (for example) get a whole week in a 2 bedroom at Bonnet Creek for less than $400 (with taxes, even).  That's a pretty darn good deal, I must say.  It's a space available type of thing, so it might not have the perfect week, but they have a week starting the day after Thanksgiving, for example.
> 
> 
> I still haven't told the kids about our trip, and we leave a month from today   We are going to Holiday World 2 days before we go, I *might* tell them then



Sweet about the Bonnet Creek resort offering.  At those prices you can rent a car and STILL come out ahead.  Works for me. . .lol.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

One of the tough things about being a Disney Prince who lives by himself and enjoys cooking is not having anyone to share my preparations.  Tonight was shrimp sauteed with Old Bay spicing with a side of green beans, diced potatoes, and some red peppers.  All of which was washed down with a nice sauvignon blanc from New Zealand.  Now I am enjoying an after dinner glass of wine while sitting out on my balcony with a few candles lit.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

nurse.darcy said:


> I have taken the last flight out of MCO to Vegas and had the ENTIRE ROW to myself.  And a choice of seats.  Never been an issue.



That's usually how it is to Tucson and the one time I went to Chicago it was the same way and why I swear by Southwest. That and the fact that you get 2 free bags. haha



DisneydaveCT said:


> One of the tough things about being a Disney Prince who lives by himself and enjoys cooking is not having anyone to share my preparations.  Tonight was shrimp sauteed with Old Bay spicing with a side of green beans, diced potatoes, and some red peppers.  All of which was washed down with a nice sauvignon blanc from New Zealand.  Now I am enjoying an after dinner glass of wine while sitting out on my balcony with a few candles lit.




I hear ya there! I have roommates but they aren't usually home when I am so I usually wind up eating alone. That sounds delicious! Although, I like to wash my dinner down with a Jack and coke usually since I'm not much of a wine person.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

bluedevilinaz said:


> I hear ya there! I have roommates but they aren't usually home when I am so I usually wind up eating alone. That sounds delicious! Although, I like to wash my dinner down with a Jack and coke usually since I'm not much of a wine person.



 Now there is an idea...some Gentleman Jack to wash it down instead of dessert.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

DIS_MERI said:


> LaLa,
> I think both DC and Louisa will be there for MK's 40th "birthday" on Oct 1.  I was going to be there then, but moved my trip up to June instead (to hit my birthday  and SWW for DS).



Ok sounds good! I promise I won't invite myself to their party though, if I do go back at that time.



nurse.darcy said:


> I am always here darlin.  Come any time.  Just send me your dates ahead of time and I will "arrange" to have time off. . .lol



Ok, just don't get me into any trouble on the Boardwalk!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I REALLY hate feeling icky.   Think the fact that it's starting to get so bright and the days are lasting longer are starting to screw with my daytime sleep schedule.    I finally had to bite the bullet and buy some blackout curtains for my bedroom....   here's hoping they do the trick this week and help me get better sleep than I had last week.
> 
> And then here's hoping that the ability to sleep will finally help me stop feeling quite so bleh.


I think a good night's sleep will do wonders for you.  My sister works nights as a nurse and she swears by her blackout curtains. 



ctnurse said:


> Sounds like fun.  Are you going for F&W?


Just try and keep me away! 


ctnurse said:


> Now I know why I just look during the day posting from. iPhone is a PIA.


I KNOW...it's terrible...


ahoff said:


> First off, belated wishes to all you Moms here, Happy Mothers Day!  Just returned from a cool Disney trip.  My son's first one in four years, as he had decided that he was no longer interested in Disney anymore.  But he had a real good time, so he has seen the light again.  There was an after party for the Everest Challenge participants, and he got to ride that a lot.  Six times was enough for me but he kept going on by himself several more times.  It is definately much cooler at night!  Wasn't much of a line anyway, but near the end there was no waiting, with so many empty cars it is a shame they will not let you just stay on.  I had a good time at the race, *actually finishing in 18th place among male finishers*.  Did have a problem with our luggage, we moved from BLT to AKL, and it was not there when we finally checked in, which was too close to race time for me.



Great job!  



ahoff said:


> Yeah, and if frogs had wings they wouldn't bump their *** when they hopped  (always liked that line...)


heehee. this is a new one for me. 


LaLalovesWDW said:


> Im sure you all discussed this and I probably missed it, but is anyone going to disney in September?  I may have an opportunity to come down in late Sept and though I could come down a few days early (or stay a few days late) to sneak in some Disney time,   If no one is going, I will just wait until Oct and come for my birthday
> Also, it looks like I may be relocating that way by the end of the year...after almost 2 years of job hunting!! I'm keeping my fingers and eyes crossed. Im ready to leave the North!





DIS_MERI said:


> LaLa,
> I think both DC and Louisa will be there for MK's 40th "birthday" on Oct 1.  I was going to be there then, but moved my trip up to June instead (to hit my birthday  and SWW for DS).


I will be visiting from September 30 (evening) until October 3.  As far as I know, DC will be there, too, but he hasn't bought plane tickets yet so I don't know his exact dates. And I think some other people will be there doing the marathon. You should definitely try to come down.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DisneydaveCT said:


> One of the tough things about being a Disney Prince who lives by himself and enjoys cooking is not having anyone to share my preparations.  Tonight was shrimp sauteed with Old Bay spicing with a side of green beans, diced potatoes, and some red peppers.  All of which was washed down with a nice sauvignon blanc from New Zealand.  Now I am enjoying an after dinner glass of wine while sitting out on my balcony with a few candles lit.


omg...i don't know what i like more, the shrimp or the wine...i am now so hungry...


LaLalovesWDW said:


> Ok sounds good! I promise I won't invite myself to their party though, if I do go back at that time.
> 
> 
> Ok, just don't get me into any trouble on the Boardwalk!



You have an official invitation to crash the party. And Darcy, we were just expecting you to come play with us, no official invitation needed. (love you Darcy!)


----------



## DisneydaveCT

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> omg...i don't know what i like more, the shrimp or the wine...i am now so hungry...



Why make a choice?  Do as I did and have both.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1i1bp_emerson-lake-palmer-c-est-la-vie_music One of my favorite ELP songs. Loved hearing the live version last spring when I saw Keith Emerson and Greg Lake at the Hilton! Figured some of you old guys might enjoy it.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> for less than 10 cents more I could burn a disk..LOL



   Bleh.



MICKEY88 said:


> hmm this might be worth the trip
> 
> http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/disney-a-mom-and-the-mouse/2011/05/disney-world-passholders-invited-to-summer-sale/



  Tempting....  but sadly,  couldn't do it.   need to behave.



LaLalovesWDW said:


> Im sure you all discussed this and I probably missed it, but is anyone going to disney in September?  I may have an opportunity to come down in late Sept and though I could come down a few days early (or stay a few days late) to sneak in some Disney time,   If no one is going, I will just wait until Oct and come for my birthday
> Also, it looks like I may be relocating that way by the end of the year...after almost 2 years of job hunting!! I'm keeping my fingers and eyes crossed. Im ready to leave the North!



  Lucky on the relocation!   



DIS_MERI said:


> LaLa,
> I think both DC and Louisa will be there for MK's 40th "birthday" on Oct 1.  I was going to be there then, but moved my trip up to June instead (to hit my birthday  and SWW for DS).



 Yup!  I'll be there...  just need to figure out my EXACT dates...





DIS_MERI said:


> In other news, I just found out that I am eligible for Endless Vacations veteran's side, so I can (for example) get a whole week in a 2 bedroom at Bonnet Creek for less than $400 (with taxes, even).  That's a pretty darn good deal, I must say.  It's a space available type of thing, so it might not have the perfect week, but they have a week starting the day after Thanksgiving, for example.
> 
> 
> I still haven't told the kids about our trip, and we leave a month from today   We are going to Holiday World 2 days before we go, I *might* tell them then



 Bonnett Creek rocks.    I'm actually kind of glad I own there.

(Which reminds me...   need to look at booking the 3bdrm for the November trip.)





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I think a good night's sleep will do wonders for you.  My sister works nights as a nurse and she swears by her blackout curtains.



Definitely slept better last night.  just need to adjust to the longer days and warmer daytime temps.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I will be visiting from September 30 (evening) until October 3.  As far as I know, DC will be there, too, but he hasn't bought plane tickets yet so I don't know his exact dates. And I think some other people will be there doing the marathon. You should definitely try to come down.




I'll be there.    I'm gonna at least be there from thursday so I can to HHN at Universal...  just need to decide if I'm extending my trip thru the weekend into the next week or showing up earlier.....  part of that will depend on airfare.


----------



## stitch1986

DCTooTall said:


> I'll be there.    I'm gonna at least be there from thursday so I can to HHN at Universal...  just need to decide if I'm extending my trip thru the weekend into the next week or showing up earlier.....  part of that will depend on airfare.



cool i have never gone to universal  but will one day and wanna do the HHN! but I am going to wdw in nov!  sry i intruded I usually am shy and trying to get out of my shell so to speak


----------



## DCTooTall

stitch1986 said:


> cool i have never gone to universal  but will one day and wanna do the HHN! but I am going to wdw in nov!  sry i intruded I usually am shy and trying to get out of my shell so to speak



No reason to apologize.   We are a pretty open and welcoming bunch here in case you didn't notice.     


I already have a week long trip planned in early november (just need to figure out how I'm getting down there... drive or fly....  and actually book my resort),    but i wanted to go to HHN, especcially since my Uni AP includes a free ticket for it....   so that's prompted me to plan the quick long-weekend trip.

It also doesn't help that I'll likely have some flex-time i'll need to burn to get myself below the cash-out cap.


----------



## stitch1986

thats cool yea I am going also early november as well but a friend is getting married at the grand floridian so i am super excited


----------



## DCTooTall

Oh... and based off what you guys mentioned about southwest...  I'm seriously considering booking my trip from Sept. 28th (Wednesday) until Oct 4th (Tuesday).....  though maybe i'll do Tuesday to Tuesday.....


Southwest nonstop from BWI for those dates is still under $200....

  hmmmm...  or my Preferred Delta I can get a flight out of DCA for under $200...

Why must it be so tempting to go to florida and spend lots of time there?!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> Oh... and based off what you guys mentioned about southwest...  I'm seriously considering booking my trip from Sept. 28th (Wednesday) until Oct 4th (Tuesday).....  though maybe i'll do Tuesday to Tuesday.....
> 
> 
> Southwest nonstop from BWI for those dates is still under $200....
> 
> hmmmm...  or my Preferred Delta I can get a flight out of DCA for under $200...
> 
> Why must it be so tempting to go to florida and spend lots of time there?!



Either way that's a killer price! It'd cost me almost $500 in airfare alone from Vegas. I wish I had the extra money to go this year but it's still looking like it'll be October 2012 before I can get out there.


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> Either way that's a killer price! It'd cost me almost $500 in airfare alone from Vegas. I wish I had the extra money to go this year but it's still looking like it'll be October 2012 before I can get out there.



Only problem is it's at least a couple weeks before I can get the tickets.


  I'm too damned nice for my own good.   I've lent some friends in a tight spot over $500 in the past month and don't know when or if I'll ever get repaid.   i'm not really hurting as a result,   but since that money came out of my "I can blow this however I want" fund,   it means I don't have it to throw towards Disney trips right now.

(True.... I could blame my recent Amazon spending spree...  but then I'd have no one to blame but myself.   It's more fun to blame others.     )


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> Only problem is it's at least a couple weeks before I can get the tickets.
> 
> 
> I'm too damned nice for my own good.   I've lent some friends in a tight spot over $500 in the past month and don't know when or if I'll ever get repaid.   i'm not really hurting as a result,   but since that money came out of my "I can blow this however I want" fund,   it means I don't have it to throw towards Disney trips right now.
> 
> (True.... I could blame my recent Amazon spending spree...  but then I'd have no one to blame but myself.   It's more fun to blame others.     )



Ah, well hopefully they'll go down in price and not up.

I know that feeling all too well. But look at it this way, you're paying it forward so to speak. 

It's always more fun to blame others and a whole lot easier!


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> Ah, well hopefully they'll go down in price and not up.
> 
> I know that feeling all too well. But look at it this way, you're paying it forward so to speak.
> 
> It's always more fun to blame others and a whole lot easier!



Since we are still a few months from the trip,  i think I'm safe from any dramatic changes in airfare for the time being, with at most a $10-20 type fluctuation.  in the grand scheme,  not that big a deal.


bleh


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Tempting....  but sadly,  couldn't do it.   need to behave.
> .



I'm invited to a wedding in St Augustine July 23rd, so if I decide to attend the wedding, the sale is definitely a possibility


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I'm invited to a wedding in St Augustine July 23rd, so if I decide to attend the wedding, the sale is definitely a possibility



I don't see myself getting any wedding invites anytime in the near future.  All my friends are either married at this point,   or Divorced and in no hurry to get re-hitched.


----------



## tlionheart78

DCTooTall said:


> I don't see myself getting any wedding invites anytime in the near future.  All my friends are either married at this point,   or Divorced and in no hurry to get re-hitched.



I'm in the same boat as well.  I know lots of folks that are married (few of them other people are getting divorced) and quite a lot of them have gotten on the children bandwagon (I know of one mother on my Facebook page who's already a mother of four who just turned 32 nearly two months ago) that the idea of me getting a wedding invitation is the most laughable thing I've ever heard.

Well, time to head off to work.  I don't know why, but it feels like, over the past several days, that I've been hit constantly by a MACK truck: coming in from work brutally tired and just as tired when I wake up in the morning.  I hope there's nothing wrong with me and it's only just my job trying to kick my butt.


----------



## ctnurse

MICKEY88 said:


> I'm invited to a wedding in St Augustine July 23rd, so if I decide to attend the wedding, the sale is definitely a possibility


Did you get the PM I sent you? 


DCTooTall said:


> I don't see myself getting any wedding invites anytime in the near future.  All my friends are either married at this point,   or Divorced and in no hurry to get re-hitched.



Me too!  I am in the no hurry category myself.


I need to get up out of bed and get ready for work.  Is it Friday yet? I am looking forward to it.  My son is going with his grandparents on Friday and his Father on Sat night.  Now I have to figure out what to do with myself.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

DCTooTall said:


> Only problem is it's at least a couple weeks before I can get the tickets.
> 
> 
> I'm too damned nice for my own good.   I've lent some friends in a tight spot over $500 in the past month and don't know when or if I'll ever get repaid.   i'm not really hurting as a result,   but since that money came out of my "I can blow this however I want" fund,   it means I don't have it to throw towards Disney trips right now.
> 
> (True.... I could blame my recent Amazon spending spree...  but then I'd have no one to blame but myself.   It's more fun to blame others.     )



Good luck figuring out your dates.  Hopefully we can all coordinate at least one overlap day.  

As far as the extra money, yes its definitely more fun to blame others on them dipping into your Disney FUNd....  I stopped lending money a couple years ago when I would lend THEM money, then within a couple of weeks they would find a reason to have an attitude with me - even though I hadn't even asked for the money back.  That's always been a phenomenon to me, so I just stopped doing it.  If I have to give, I just give it and don't even expect to get it back.  BUT, since you so nice... can I get a dollar?


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Good luck figuring out your dates.  Hopefully we can all coordinate at least one overlap day.
> 
> As far as the extra money, yes its definitely more fun to blame others on them dipping into your Disney FUNd....  I stopped lending money a couple years ago when I would lend THEM money, then within a couple of weeks they would find a reason to have an attitude with me - even though I hadn't even asked for the money back.  That's always been a phenomenon to me, so I just stopped doing it.  If I have to give, I just give it and don't even expect to get it back.  BUT, since you so nice... can I get a dollar?



Well I know I'm going to be there over that weekend.   I'll be starting off the trip onsite at Universal for HHN before probably moving onsite at Disney for the rest of the trip for MK's Bday,  and probably some F&W.   I'm really leaning towards planning for a Tuesday departure so that I can devote Monday to F&W to avoid the opening weekend crowds.

The biggest issue is waiting for them to announce passholder room discounts for that time frame so I can figure out if I'm in a value, Moderate, or Deluxe.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Good morning! I am staying home from work today because I spent the night barfing. It was terrible.  At least it seems to be over. I still feel pretty weak/dizzy though. And I haven't been able to eat anything yet so I'm just sucking down Gatorade.  

I hope you all have a happy, healthy, nausealess day today.


----------



## TekMickey

Sorry to hear that Belle.  Hope you feel better soon.  Looks like you have 29+ days so get your strength up.


----------



## DIS_MERI

DCTooTall said:


> I don't see myself getting any wedding invites anytime in the near future.  All my friends are either married at this point,   or Divorced and in no hurry to get re-hitched.






tlionheart78 said:


> I'm in the same boat as well.  I know lots of folks that are married (few of them other people are getting divorced) and quite a lot of them have gotten on the children bandwagon (I know of one mother on my Facebook page who's already a mother of four who just turned 32 nearly two months ago) that the idea of me getting a wedding invitation is the most laughable thing I've ever heard.



I have exactly 1 other single friend, and she's never been married and is childless, so we either hang out with my horde of children or if we want to do something without kids, on my off weekends (or, more likely, we do things in a group of our married friends with kids around).  Neither one of us can remember the last time we had a date (and the only single guy we know is the 24yo new guy and she's a year younger than me, so still a 10 year age diff there....), so no weddings on the horizon for me either. 

I had to chuckle at the 32 and "already" a mother of 4 thing   One of my closest girlfriends has 4, her youngest is 2.5yo and she turned 28 in January   and, our other friend her age also has 4.  Several of the girls that got married about the same time are having or just had their 3rd and are around 25.  So, 32 doesn't sound young to have 4 to me.  Out of the "still of childbearing age" women in my circle of friends not already mentioned, one is 38, has 6 and will probably have 1 more, one is 37 and done at 5, one is 33 and done at 4, one 32 and newly pregnant with her 6th and the 2 31yos have 5 (one with a newborn and the other's 4th/5th was twins who will be 4 next month) then they range from 28 on down.  Needless to say, adults are nearly outnumbered by kids at my church


----------



## DIS_MERI

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Good morning! I am staying home from work today because I spent the night barfing. It was terrible.  At least it seems to be over. I still feel pretty weak/dizzy though. And I haven't been able to eat anything yet so I'm just sucking down Gatorade.
> 
> I hope you all have a happy, healthy, nausealess day today.




Ewww, sorry to hear that, Louisa   That went around here a few weeks ago.  We somehow managed to avoid getting it at my house, but my friend's 7yo had to be hospitalized she got so dehydrated, and to stop the vomiting (she vomited 19 times in an hour, they had to give her all kinds of stuff).  I'm so thankful I've managed to avoid every tummy bug that has come through in the 3 years since XH and I split, although the kids have had a couple.  Hope you feel lots better and get plenty of rest!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Good morning! I am staying home from work today because I spent the night barfing. It was terrible.  At least it seems to be over. I still feel pretty weak/dizzy though. And I haven't been able to eat anything yet so I'm just sucking down Gatorade.
> 
> I hope you all have a happy, healthy, nausealess day today.



  Hmmm.... 

   Tell the truth,    Today there was suppose to be a test at school,  wasn't there?   Aren't you a bit old to be playing test-hooky?



DIS_MERI said:


> I have exactly 1 other single friend, and she's never been married and is childless, so we either hang out with my horde of children or if we want to do something without kids, on my off weekends (or, more likely, we do things in a group of our married friends with kids around).  Neither one of us can remember the last time we had a date (and the only single guy we know is the 24yo new guy and she's a year younger than me, so still a 10 year age diff there....), so no weddings on the horizon for me either.
> 
> I had to chuckle at the 32 and "already" a mother of 4 thing   One of my closest girlfriends has 4, her youngest is 2.5yo and she turned 28 in January   and, our other friend her age also has 4.  Several of the girls that got married about the same time are having or just had their 3rd and are around 25.  So, 32 doesn't sound young to have 4 to me.  Out of the "still of childbearing age" women in my circle of friends not already mentioned, one is 38, has 6 and will probably have 1 more, one is 37 and done at 5, one is 33 and done at 4, one 32 and newly pregnant with her 6th and the 2 31yos have 5 (one with a newborn and the other's 4th/5th was twins who will be 4 next month) then they range from 28 on down.  Needless to say, adults are nearly outnumbered by kids at my church




    Sooooo,  i just have to ask....    Has anybody up there heard of Birth Control?    it's this amazing invention that is available in many different formats.   You can do daily pills,    injections,  patches,    and there are also some more basic (and ancient) methods involving one-time use devices.

  also,   despite popular belief,    the "pray" and "pull out" methods aren't really valid forms of birth control.


----------



## CoasterAddict

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I will be visiting from September 30 (evening) until October 3.  As far as I know, DC will be there, too, but he hasn't bought plane tickets yet so I don't know his exact dates. And I think some other people will be there doing the marathon. You should definitely try to come down.



Ah, wrong end of September. I'll be there over Labor Day w'end.


----------



## TekMickey

DCTooTall said:


> Sooooo, i just have to ask.... Has anybody up there heard of Birth Control? it's this amazing invention that is available in many different formats. You can do daily pills, injections, patches, and there are also some more basic (and ancient) methods involving one-time use devices.
> 
> also, despite popular belief, the "pray" and "pull out" methods aren't really valid forms of birth control.


 
I was thinking there was something in the water... and it is contagious.

But in all honesty I wish I would have had more.  Don't get me wrong, its easier to spoil one than to try and make 3 or 4 happy.  I don't have to listen to the "Mine..Mine..Mine" "she did this or He did that", but the rest of it would have been the greatest adventure.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

TekMickey said:


> Sorry to hear that Belle.  Hope you feel better soon.  Looks like you have 29+ days so get your strength up.





DIS_MERI said:


> Ewww, sorry to hear that, Louisa   That went around here a few weeks ago.  We somehow managed to avoid getting it at my house, but my friend's 7yo had to be hospitalized she got so dehydrated, and to stop the vomiting (she vomited 19 times in an hour, they had to give her all kinds of stuff).  I'm so thankful I've managed to avoid every tummy bug that has come through in the 3 years since XH and I split, although the kids have had a couple.  Hope you feel lots better and get plenty of rest!



Thanks! I am currently collapsed in bed praying for sleep. And Tekmickey it looks like you will be down around the same time and Missy and me.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> 1.   Tell the truth,    Today there was suppose to be a test at school,  wasn't there?   Aren't you a bit old to be playing test-hooky?
> 
> 2.     Sooooo,  i just have to ask....    Has anybody up there heard of Birth Control?    it's this amazing invention that is available in many different formats.   You can do daily pills,    injections,  patches,    and there are also some more basic (and ancient) methods involving one-time use devices.
> 
> also,   despite popular belief,    the "pray" and "pull out" methods aren't really valid forms of birth control.



First of all, you are never too old to play test hooky. And I can trace this sickness directly to DS who I was up with half the nigt on Saturday. Add that to last night and I wish someone had gotten he license plate of the truck that hit me.

2.Hahahaha! Tell us more about these ancient one time use devices oh learned one.


----------



## TekMickey

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Thanks! I am currently collapsed in bed praying for sleep. And Tekmickey it looks like you will be down around the same time and Missy and me.


 
We arrive on the 6th in the afternoon. Probably get settled in around 5 if the ME moves quick enough.

It has been since 2002(Bad Daddy), and she doesn't remember that trip. 
This is her last year in Elementery so I figured it was a graduation trip.

Can't wait...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

CoasterAddict said:


> Ah, wrong end of September. I'll be there over Labor Day w'end.



My birthday is September 3 so I think you should have a drink for me.


----------



## CoasterAddict

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> My birthday is September 3 so I think you should have a drink for me.



I can probably manage that.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> First of all, you are never too old to play test hooky. And I can trace this sickness directly to DS who I was up with half the nigt on Saturday. Add that to last night and I wish someone had gotten he license plate of the truck that hit me.
> 
> 2.Hahahaha! Tell us more about these ancient one time use devices oh learned one.




2.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_condoms


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 2.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_condoms



 At least I can say I learned some new facts. Thanks for keeping me so well informed.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

TekMickey said:


> We arrive on the 6th in the afternoon. Probably get settled in around 5 if the ME moves quick enough.
> 
> It has been since 2002(Bad Daddy), and she doesn't remember that trip.
> This is her last year in Elementery so I figured it was a graduation trip.
> 
> Can't wait...



We'll be arriving on the eighth. It's my son's first trip.  My mother will also be with us. 

Your daughter is going to have such a great time. I have spent a lot of time teaching elementary and that's such a great age.


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> Did you get the PM I sent you?



yes, and I replied


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Good morning! I am staying home from work today because I spent the night barfing. It was terrible.  At least it seems to be over. I still feel pretty weak/dizzy though. And I haven't been able to eat anything yet so I'm just sucking down Gatorade.
> 
> I hope you all have a happy, healthy, nausealess day today.



Oh wow, sorry to read that. I hope you feel better soon...  if you have ginger tea, its really good to help settle your stomach.


----------



## DIS_MERI

DCTooTall said:


> Sooooo,  i just have to ask....    Has anybody up there heard of Birth Control?    it's this amazing invention that is available in many different formats.   You can do daily pills,    injections,  patches,    and there are also some more basic (and ancient) methods involving one-time use devices.
> 
> also,   despite popular belief,    the "pray" and "pull out" methods aren't really valid forms of birth control.





TekMickey said:


> I was thinking there was something in the water... and it is contagious.
> 
> But in all honesty I wish I would have had more.  Don't get me wrong, its easier to spoil one than to try and make 3 or 4 happy.  I don't have to listen to the "Mine..Mine..Mine" "she did this or He did that", but the rest of it would have been the greatest adventure.



DC....pffftttt.  If you marry at 18-20 and you don't use *any* birth control you'll have a lot more than 4-6 kids   Just ask Michelle Duggar   Actually, like Michelle Duggar, I don't think anyone at my church uses hormonal birth because one of the ways the pill works is that if one *does* conceive, it can cause a miscarriage.   I personally know "pull out" doesn't work, he'll be 11 in July   Since I got pregnant 4 out of the 6 times XH and I didn't use valid birth control (miscarried one), I can assure they're using something or there'd be a lot more kiddies  

All but one of the Mom's I mentioned are stay at home Moms (she is due any second with her 2nd and will stop working when her 3yo is old enough for school) who homeschool their kids.  Because they are able to do this, having more kids isn't really an issue, since there is time available to spend with their little people that working/school would keep them from having.  And, with lots of babies to visit (normally, we did have a nearly 2 year break between babies, from Mar 09 to Dec 11) it reminds us of how wonderful they are and it seems like a nice idea to have one at your house too   I'd love another, just don't have one of those husband-people I consider essential   Actually, my kids have decided I need to have 3, 2 boys and a girl so we can even up the numbers 

And, TekMickey....my best friend's Mom got remarried when we were in high school and had her 3rd and 4th at 39 and 41.  Her youngest is my oldest's best friend.  One of the grandmas at church had her only at 43!  So, maybe it's not too late for more   I love my 3, XH wasn't too sure about #2 and with #3 I was on a medication that made birth control not work, so she wasn't exactly planned.  She's a handful and a half, but I wouldn't trade any of them for the world (most of the time....although I'd frequently consider dropping them off at Grandma's....  ).


----------



## MICKEY88

is anyone else here planning on going to the midnite showing of PTOC ?


----------



## DIS_MERI

TekMickey said:


> We arrive on the 6th in the afternoon. Probably get settled in around 5 if the ME moves quick enough.
> 
> It has been since 2002(Bad Daddy), and she doesn't remember that trip.
> This is her last year in Elementery so I figured it was a graduation trip.
> 
> Can't wait...





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> We'll be arriving on the eighth. It's my son's first trip.  My mother will also be with us.
> 
> Your daughter is going to have such a great time. I have spent a lot of time teaching elementary and that's such a great age.



We arrive late on the 9th, but we will hit DHS at least on the 10th because DS is a Star Wars nut.  We will go back on the 11th (and 12th) if we have to, to make sure we catch everything.  Still keeping it secret, so far


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneydaveCT said:


> One of the tough things about being a Disney Prince who lives by himself and enjoys cooking is not having anyone to share my preparations.  Tonight was shrimp sauteed with Old Bay spicing with a side of green beans, diced potatoes, and some red peppers.  All of which was washed down with a nice sauvignon blanc from New Zealand.  Now I am enjoying an after dinner glass of wine while sitting out on my balcony with a few candles lit.



This is also an issue for me.  I LOVE to cook but rarely do I have anyone over to eat.  I have gotten REALLY good at prepping a meal for one though. . .lol.



bluedevilinaz said:


> That's usually how it is to Tucson and the one time I went to Chicago it was the same way and why I swear by Southwest. That and the fact that you get 2 free bags. haha
> 
> I hear ya there! I have roommates but they aren't usually home when I am so I usually wind up eating alone. That sounds delicious! Although, I like to wash my dinner down with a Jack and coke usually since I'm not much of a wine person.



Checking a bag is huge for me as I HATE carrying stuff on the plane.  On the plane I want no more than my laptop bag, and a change of clothes.



LaLalovesWDW said:


> Ok sounds good! I promise I won't invite myself to their party though, if I do go back at that time.
> 
> Ok, just don't get me into any trouble on the Boardwalk!



I never get anyone in trouble. . .really. . .



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You have an official invitation to crash the party. And Darcy, we were just expecting you to come play with us, no official invitation needed. (love you Darcy!)



ROFLMAO. . .I figured as much



DisneydaveCT said:


> Why make a choice?  Do as I did and have both.





DCTooTall said:


> I'll be there.    I'm gonna at least be there from thursday so I can to HHN at Universal...  just need to decide if I'm extending my trip thru the weekend into the next week or showing up earlier.....  part of that will depend on airfare.



Can't wait for HHN.  



stitch1986 said:


> cool i have never gone to universal  but will one day and wanna do the HHN! but I am going to wdw in nov!  sry i intruded I usually am shy and trying to get out of my shell so to speak



Oh don't be shy around this group.  You will never get a word in edgewise that way.  



DCTooTall said:


> Oh... and based off what you guys mentioned about southwest...  I'm seriously considering booking my trip from Sept. 28th (Wednesday) until Oct 4th (Tuesday).....  though maybe i'll do Tuesday to Tuesday.....
> 
> 
> Southwest nonstop from BWI for those dates is still under $200....
> 
> hmmmm...  or my Preferred Delta I can get a flight out of DCA for under $200...
> 
> Why must it be so tempting to go to florida and spend lots of time there?!



A long trip always sounds good to me. . .lol.


----------



## ctnurse

MICKEY88 said:


> yes, and I replied



Ok something is wrong.  I can sent PM but never get the replies. Where are DC  where are you.....HELP


----------



## ctnurse

Ok, I kinda of caught up.  I went into a meeting for an hr and all this happens. Now I am off to see PTs.  Will peek during the day with my phone.    Have a great day everyone!


----------



## nurse.darcy

I had to break up my multiquote into two quotes because I couldn't remember what I was responding to.  Geez you people are busy this morning.



bluedevilinaz said:


> Either way that's a killer price! It'd cost me almost $500 in airfare alone from Vegas. I wish I had the extra money to go this year but it's still looking like it'll be October 2012 before I can get out there.



I used to get 199 round trip out of Vegas.  Then it was 230, then 269.  It just kept going up.  



DCTooTall said:


> Only problem is it's at least a couple weeks before I can get the tickets.
> 
> I'm too damned nice for my own good.   I've lent some friends in a tight spot over $500 in the past month and don't know when or if I'll ever get repaid.   i'm not really hurting as a result,   but since that money came out of my "I can blow this however I want" fund,   it means I don't have it to throw towards Disney trips right now.
> 
> (True.... I could blame my recent Amazon spending spree...  but then I'd have no one to blame but myself.   It's more fun to blame others.     )



Didn't your mother teach you the quote "Neither a borrower nor a lender be. . ."



MICKEY88 said:


> I'm invited to a wedding in St Augustine July 23rd, so if I decide to attend the wedding, the sale is definitely a possibility



Well I will definitely be at the sale.  Hopefully, I won't overdo it this time. . .lol.



DCTooTall said:


> I don't see myself getting any wedding invites anytime in the near future.  All my friends are either married at this point,   or Divorced and in no hurry to get re-hitched.



LOL. . .sounds like my friends.



DCTooTall said:


> Well I know I'm going to be there over that weekend.   I'll be starting off the trip onsite at Universal for HHN before probably moving onsite at Disney for the rest of the trip for MK's Bday,  and probably some F&W.   I'm really leaning towards planning for a Tuesday departure so that I can devote Monday to F&W to avoid the opening weekend crowds.
> 
> The biggest issue is waiting for them to announce passholder room discounts for that time frame so I can figure out if I'm in a value, Moderate, or Deluxe.



You aren't staying at Bonnet Creek?



MICKEY88 said:


> is anyone else here planning on going to the midnite showing of PTOC ?



Absolutely. . .at AMC at DTD.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> At least I can say I learned some new facts. Thanks for keeping me so well informed.



Always happy to do my bit.   



MICKEY88 said:


> is anyone else here planning on going to the midnite showing of PTOC ?



Normal Midnight?   or my midnight?          I'll probably swing by friday afternoon/morning to watch it.    it's nice being able to avoid the crowds while people are still in school/work.   It's worked out nicely for me the past 2 weekends with Fast Five and Thor.



nurse.darcy said:


> This is also an issue for me.  I LOVE to cook but rarely do I have anyone over to eat.  I have gotten REALLY good at prepping a meal for one though. . .lol.



  On FB we just had a brief conversation about this.   The thing that sucks most about being single is food.  It's so hard to stock up on stuff because something inevitably goes bad before you are able to use it all....  or even cook a decent meal because you'll often end up with leftovers you are either stuck eating for most of the week or it goes bad before you finish.



nurse.darcy said:


> Checking a bag is huge for me as I HATE carrying stuff on the plane.  On the plane I want no more than my laptop bag, and a change of clothes.



I usually check my main bag and then just bring my laptop (which often has some DVD's or CD's in it at well) thru with me on the plane.




nurse.darcy said:


> I never get anyone in trouble. . .really. . .



    But how often do you end up getting in trouble?



nurse.darcy said:


> Can't wait for HHN.



neither can I.


....it'll mean I'm back in Florida!



nurse.darcy said:


> Oh don't be shy around this group.  You will never get a word in edgewise that way.



  Putting it mildly




nurse.darcy said:


> A long trip always sounds good to me. . .lol.



Me too...   unfortunately my bank account doesn't always agree



ctnurse said:


> Ok something is wrong.  I can sent PM but never get the replies. Where are DC  where are you.....HELP



 Hmmmm..... so you don't see the notification indicator at the top-right of the page?



nurse.darcy said:


> I had to break up my multiquote into two quotes because I couldn't remember what I was responding to.  Geez you people are busy this morning.



  Think they are making up for lost time since last week was pretty slow.




nurse.darcy said:


> Didn't your mother teach you the quote "Neither a borrower nor a lender be. . ."



   Yup....     But I was always always taught to Do Unto Others....

...plus i tend to be a pretty strong believer in the basic idea of Karma.      Who knows.....maybe one of these days I'll even get the Karma payback.  



nurse.darcy said:


> You aren't staying at Bonnet Creek?



In November... yes.   The September trip I'm going to do some onsite stays.  I don't have the available points to do a stay there in September and November.   Originally the September trip was suppose to be a super short one anyways...  although it's starting to look like maybe it'll be getting expanded to the point I may want to look into renting there and actually getting a car afterall instead of staying onsite.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Always happy to do my bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Normal Midnight?   or my midnight?          I'll probably swing by friday afternoon/morning to watch it.    it's nice being able to avoid the crowds while people are still in school/work.   It's worked out nicely for me the past 2 weekends with Fast Five and Thor.
> 
> 
> 
> On FB we just had a brief conversation about this.   The thing that sucks most about being single is food.  It's so hard to stock up on stuff because something inevitably goes bad before you are able to use it all....  or even cook a decent meal because you'll often end up with leftovers you are either stuck eating for most of the week or it goes bad before you finish.
> 
> 
> 
> I usually check my main bag and then just bring my laptop (which often has some DVD's or CD's in it at well) thru with me on the plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But how often do you end up getting in trouble?
> 
> 
> 
> neither can I.
> 
> 
> ....it'll mean I'm back in Florida!
> 
> 
> 
> Putting it mildly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too...   unfortunately my bank account doesn't always agree
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm..... so you don't see the notification indicator at the top-right of the page?
> 
> 
> 
> Think they are making up for lost time since last week was pretty slow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup....     But I was always always taught to Do Unto Others....
> 
> ...plus i tend to be a pretty strong believer in the basic idea of Karma.      Who knows.....maybe one of these days I'll even get the Karma payback.
> 
> 
> 
> In November... yes.   The September trip I'm going to do some onsite stays.  I don't have the available points to do a stay there in September and November.   Originally the September trip was suppose to be a super short one anyways...  although it's starting to look like maybe it'll be getting expanded to the point I may want to look into renting there and actually getting a car afterall instead of staying onsite.



Geez, you multiquoted my multi-quote. . .ROFLMAO. . .

Ah, I forgot you were coming for a longer trip in November and that the October trip is just supposed to be a quickie. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Geez, you multiquoted my multi-quote. . .ROFLMAO. . .
> 
> Ah, I forgot you were coming for a longer trip in November and that the October trip is just supposed to be a quickie. . .lol.



It's funny how my quickie is turning into another week long trip.      I guess I really don't understand the whole "Quickie" concept afterall.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> It's funny how my quickie is turning into another week long trip.      I guess I really don't understand the whole "Quickie" concept afterall.



ROFLMAO. . .Oh my, my bad side REALLY wants to come out, but this is a Disney forum so I better keep it clean. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> ROFLMAO. . .Oh my, my bad side REALLY wants to come out, but this is a Disney forum so I better keep it clean. . .



 


   I don't think we've worried too much about keeping it clean in here before.   Why start now?


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> I don't think we've worried too much about keeping it clean in here before.   Why start now?



Gee, thanks for the encouragement. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Normal Midnight?   or my midnight?          I'll probably swing by friday afternoon/morning to watch it.    it's nice being able to avoid the crowds while people are still in school/work.   It's worked out nicely for me the past 2 weekends with Fast Five and Thor.
> .



LOL, normal midnite, I'll be buying my ticket today and probably booking a room in HBG, so I can avoid the hour drive home and then back in the morning.

as a Pyrate I'm obligated to be at the first showing


----------



## TekMickey

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> We'll be arriving on the eighth. It's my son's first trip.  My mother will also be with us.
> 
> Your daughter is going to have such a great time. I have spent a lot of time teaching elementary and that's such a great age.


 
Yea, I told my mother about the trip, so she is going to try and come down for a couple days.(lives in St.Augustine)
Maybe we will run into each other at one of the parks.



DIS_MERI said:


> We arrive late on the 9th, but we will hit DHS at least on the 10th because DS is a Star Wars nut. We will go back on the 11th (and 12th) if we have to, to make sure we catch everything.


I am a fan myself. I was 7 when it all began, so it is my childhood. We will likely be there one of those days.



DIS_MERI said:


> And, TekMickey....maybe it's not too late for more  I love my 3


I would love to, but it takes time to establish a relationship, and get to the point of discussing children, where inevitably we will end up not together due to an overly acceptable society. At the current rate I pay child support I don't think I could afford another ex. 
Partly why it took so long to afford this vacation. Why have 20% when you can have it all. 
Besides I haven't dated in 13 years, I have lost the touch.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> LOL, normal midnite, I'll be buying my ticket today and probably booking a room in HBG, so I can avoid the hour drive home and then back in the morning.
> 
> as a Pyrate I'm obligated to be at the first showing



I think,  as a Pyrate,   you would be excused from seeing the first midnight showing due to your either being busy looting and pillaging,    or being too inebriated on the rum from your looting and pillaging celebratory drinks.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

"You do not need to be loved, not at the cost of yourself. The single relationship that is truly central and crucial in a life is the relationship to the self. Of all the people you will know in a lifetime, you are the only one you will never lose." - ​


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> LOL, normal midnite, I'll be buying my ticket today and probably booking a room in HBG, so I can avoid the hour drive home and then back in the morning.
> 
> as a Pyrate I'm obligated to be at the first showing





DCTooTall said:


> I think,  as a Pyrate,   you would be excused from seeing the first midnight showing due to your either being busy looting and pillaging,    or being too inebriated on the rum from your looting and pillaging celebratory drinks.



I like the way DC thinks. . .lol.  However, as I am also going to the midnight showing, I am glad there are others out there that will be going at the same time as me.


----------



## DCTooTall

Mickey,

  i just saw this posted on Facebook and had to share it with you.

http://youtu.be/5LzqeEvkJgo


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I think,  as a Pyrate,   you would be excused from seeing the first midnight showing due to your either being busy looting and pillaging,    or being too inebriated on the rum from your looting and pillaging celebratory drinks.






> I like the way DC thinks. . .lol. However, as I am also going to the midnight showing, I am glad there are others out there that will be going at the same time as me.


, ye be thinkin' wrong, we Pyrates will be lootin' and pillaging the theater,

and a real Pyrate is never too inebriated, that's like being too rich, or having too much fun..just not possible..


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> , ye be thinkin' wrong, we Pyrates will be lootin' and pillaging the theater,
> 
> and a real Pyrate is never too inebriated, that's like being too rich, or having too much fun..just not possible..



Well, I hope the Pyrates don't loot and pillage too much. . .I would actually like to watch the movie. . .lol.  Why, oh why did I agree to go to the midnight showing. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, I hope the Pyrates don't loot and pillage too much. . .I would actually like to watch the movie. . .lol.  Why, oh why did I agree to go to the midnight showing. . .



because it's an awesome movie


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> because it's an awesome movie



While I agree with you there. . .its midnight and I have to be at work that day at 06:45, and I am on call that entire weekend, so no rest. . .and I work on the 19th.  I will have to nap in order to make it through. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> While I agree with you there. . .its midnight and I have to be at work that day at 06:45, and I am on call that entire weekend, so no rest. . .and I work on the 19th.  I will have to nap in order to make it through. . .



so then don't go, it's really not that complicated


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> so then don't go, it's really not that complicated



Oh I am going. . .I just need to moan and complain about it for a bit. . .lol.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh I am going. . .I just need to moan and complain about it for a bit. . .lol.



sorry no whining allowed. whiners walk the plank


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> sorry no whining allowed. whiners walk the plank



Okay Captain, I will stop now. . .lol


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh I am going. . .I just need to moan and complain about it for a bit. . .lol.



moaning is acceptable, but this is not the time nor place..


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> moaning is acceptable, but this is not the time nor place..



ROFLMAO. . .now how did I know that at least one of you here on this thread would produce a comeback like that.  Left myself vulnerable for that one. . .lol.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> ROFLMAO. . .now how did I know that at least one of you here on this thread would produce a comeback like that.  Left myself vulnerable for that one. . .lol.



you like being vulnerable don't you ??


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> you like being vulnerable don't you ??



Okay, I am going back to my corner now. . .lol.  I somehow don't think I could say anything today that could not be misconstrued. . .lol.  And that is just the way I like it. . .lol.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, I am going back to my corner now. . .lol.  I somehow don't think I could say anything today that could not be misconstrued. . .lol.  And that is just the way I like it. . .lol.



the closer we get to the 20th the more the Pyrate  dominates the Knight, so it doesn't matter what ye say, the bad boy is here to play


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> the closer we get to the 20th the more the Pyrate  dominates the Knight, so it doesn't matter what ye say, the bad boy is here to play



Wonderful. . .Should make for a VERY interesting couple weeks. Can't wait to see the random SSC threads that come out of this one. . .lol.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Wonderful. . .Should make for a VERY interesting couple weeks. Can't wait to see the random SSC threads that come out of this one. . .lol.



couple weeks..?? it's only 10 days 'till the movie..

_ really need to contain the Pyrate though I almost said something today that would have gotten me in serious  trouble_


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> couple weeks..?? it's only 10 days 'till the movie..
> 
> _ really need to contain the Pyrate though I almost said something today that would have gotten me in serious  trouble_



Uh Oh. . .gotta put a leash on the Pyrate? Just a little?


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Uh Oh. . .gotta put a leash on the Pyrate? Just a little?



more like a muzzle..   actually almost said something naughty twice to the same person, either thing I almost said could have had very  very bad consequences


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> more like a muzzle..   actually almost said something naughty twice to the same person, either thing I almost said could have had very  very bad consequences



Not so good. . .can't be sayin that kinda stuff at work.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Not so good. . .can't be sayin that kinda stuff at work.



trust me it wasn't intentional, the whole Pyrate thing has me in a Pyrate/ren fairre frame of mind, I almost replied to what she said, in a manner I woud talk to my ren faire wenches..


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> trust me it wasn't intentional, the whole Pyrate thing has me in a Pyrate/ren fairre frame of mind, I almost replied to what she said, in a manner I woud talk to my ren faire wenches..



Kinda figured it was something like that.  Be careful.

On another note, This is my 2nd 4 day weekend in a row. . .they are fun when I have money, but Graeme was here weekend before last and I spent a lot at Disney then.  This weekend seems extra long.  Back to work tomorrow though.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Kinda figured it was something like that.  Be careful.
> 
> On another note, This is my 2nd 4 day weekend in a row. . .they are fun when I have money, but Graeme was here weekend before last and I spent a lot at Disney then.  This weekend seems extra long.  Back to work tomorrow though.



you hafta learn to pace yourself


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> you hafta learn to pace yourself



Is that the ticket?  I have never understood the whole pacing thing. . .lol.  I usually just dive in head first. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Is that the ticket?  I have never understood the whole pacing thing. . .lol.  I usually just dive in head first. . .



ok, now you are feeding me lines , that are way to easy to reply to


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> ok, now you are feeding me lines , that are way to easy to reply to



Yeah, that was a feed. . .but only that one. The others were not concious thought.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Yeah, that was a feed. . .but only that one. The others were not concious thought.



now that takes real skill to post online when you are unconcious


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> now that takes real skill to post online when you are unconcious



Very funny.  I mean't that I wasn't thinking about the consequences or comebacks with the other posts today. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Very funny.  I mean't that I wasn't thinking about the consequences or comebacks with the other posts today. . .



that way of thinking, would have gotten me in trouble today


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> that way of thinking, would have gotten me in trouble today



Yes, yes it would.  Its a good thing that when in work mode you tend to think in work mode. . .regardless of which side of you actually shows up at the office.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Yes, yes it would.  Its a good thing that when in work mode you tend to think in work mode. . .regardless of which side of you actually shows up at the office.



just barely though today.. those words almost slipped out


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> just barely though today.. those words almost slipped out



EEK! Well, the good news is there are only 10 days left till the movie. . .then you can safely tuck the Pyrate away while in the office. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

nurse.darcy said:


> EEK! Well, the good news is there are only 10 days left till the movie. . .then you can safely tuck the Pyrate away while in the office. . .lol.



Oh and your inbox is full. . .lol.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> EEK! Well, the good news is there are only 10 days left till the movie. . .then you can safely tuck the Pyrate away while in the office. . .lol.



the movie might bring the Pyrate out permanently


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh and your inbox is full. . .lol.



hmm I wonder who filled it


----------



## MICKEY88

I just realized I have my skull and crossbones tie on today..LOL


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> the movie might bring the Pyrate out permanently



Hmmmm, POTC movie out in 10 days, Pyrate here in July. . .might I actually get a chance to glimse the Pyrate?


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> hmm I wonder who filled it



  But you started it. . .just sayin



MICKEY88 said:


> I just realized I have my skull and crossbones tie on today..LOL



Sweet. . .maybe that is why. . .hmmmm.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Hmmmm, POTC movie out in 10 days, Pyrate here in July. . .might I actually get a chance to glimse the Pyrate?



July is very iffy, I want to attend my friends wedding, but not a fan of the july temps and crowds


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Oh wow, sorry to read that. I hope you feel better soon...  if you have ginger tea, its really good to help settle your stomach.



Thanks! I have slept a lot today and am feeling less nauseous. (yay!) The funny thing is, I don't even like tea. I only drink it when i'm sick and then i'm so thankful for it until I get well and don't drink it anymore.

On a side note, I've been reading your trip report and really enjoying it. You've done a great job!   I'm looking forward to the rest.


----------



## ctnurse

Finally caught up!  Worked all day then went to the gym.  I figured out that the time goes by much faster at the gym when there is a hot guy on the machine next to you!

Now I am enjoying a banana split ice cream sandwich and a glass of wine. YUMMY!!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> Finally caught up!  Worked all day then went to the gym.  I figured out that the time goes by much faster at the gym when there is a hot guy on the machine next to you!
> 
> Now I am enjoying a banana split ice cream sandwich and a glass of wine. YUMMY!!



Wow. Those two things sound like they don't go together at all.


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Wow. Those two things sound like they don't go together at all.



My motto is wine makes everything taste better!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

nurse.darcy said:


> Checking a bag is huge for me as I HATE carrying stuff on the plane.  On the plane I want no more than my laptop bag, and a change of clothes.





nurse.darcy said:


> I used to get 199 round trip out of Vegas.  Then it was 230, then 269.  It just kept going up.



Oh me too. I usually don't even do the change of clothes because I have so much other crap packed in my backpack(laptop, cameras, books, snacks, etc.) 


Tell me about it. I use to be able to get a $100 round trip flight to Tucson from Vegas now I'm lucky if I can find one under $150-200.


I can't keep up with what everyone was saying. it's been 5 pages since I check at 2am! geeze guys! haha. I guess we're making up for last week.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> July is very iffy, I want to attend my friends wedding, but not a fan of the july temps and crowds



I was wondering about that.  I know you don't like the heat in July.


----------



## NJDiva

sorry I've been away this week but here's what happened....the Monday of my Solo vacation I got a call from my mom, my house had caught fire and it along with all its contents were gone. So I was told to stay in Florida because I would be the least of their worries..I had a place to stay and there really wasn't anything I could do so I should stay and "enjoy" my vacation. so after several meltdowns with my bffs (one at the airport, one on the phone and a few at my bff's house in FL) I in fact, stayed and enjoyed my vacation. I met up with the NE Divas and they were just what I needed to distract me from my issues at home. so I flew home Friday and have been dealing with the aftermath of it all ever since. we're in the process of looking for temporary housing for myself, my mom and my 90-year old grandmother. my friends and family have been great, from taking us to dinner to letting us stay in their homes. so I need to pop on here to find some magic like I did in Disney. I really did have a good time, I did some things I've never done at the park, had some amazing food and spent time with new friends and old. everyone is fine, and it's just stuff that I lost, we just have to start all over again.so it's your job to have some very fun and amusing conversation for me to read. I'm not working for the next 2 weeks so I can help get our lives back to some semblance of normalacy.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

NJDiva said:


> sorry I've been away this week but here's what happened....the Monday of my Solo vacation I got a call from my mom, my house had caught fire and it along with all its contents were gone. So I was told to stay in Florida because I would be the least of their worries..I had a place to stay and there really wasn't anything I could do so I should stay and "enjoy" my vacation. so after several meltdowns with my bffs (one at the airport, one on the phone and a few at my bff's house in FL) I in fact, stayed and enjoyed my vacation. I met up with the NE Divas and they were just what I needed to distract me from my issues at home. so I flew home Friday and have been dealing with the aftermath of it all ever since. we're in the process of looking for temporary housing for myself, my mom and my 90-year old grandmother. my friends and family have been great, from taking us to dinner to letting us stay in their homes. so I need to pop on here to find some magic like I did in Disney. I really did have a good time, I did some things I've never done at the park, had some amazing food and spent time with new friends and old. everyone is fine, and it's just stuff that I lost, we just have to start all over again.so it's your job to have some very fun and amusing conversation for me to read. I'm not working for the next 2 weeks so I can help get our lives back to some semblance of normalacy.



Wow. I'm really sorry to hear that. At least everyone is alright. The house and everything you lost are all replaceable. Keep your head up and know that any of us are here to talk should you need us!


----------



## DIS_MERI

NJDiva said:


> sorry I've been away this week but here's what happened....the Monday of my Solo vacation I got a call from my mom, my house had caught fire and it along with all its contents were gone. So I was told to stay in Florida because I would be the least of their worries..I had a place to stay and there really wasn't anything I could do so I should stay and "enjoy" my vacation. so after several meltdowns with my bffs (one at the airport, one on the phone and a few at my bff's house in FL) I in fact, stayed and enjoyed my vacation. I met up with the NE Divas and they were just what I needed to distract me from my issues at home. so I flew home Friday and have been dealing with the aftermath of it all ever since. we're in the process of looking for temporary housing for myself, my mom and my 90-year old grandmother. my friends and family have been great, from taking us to dinner to letting us stay in their homes. so I need to pop on here to find some magic like I did in Disney. I really did have a good time, I did some things I've never done at the park, had some amazing food and spent time with new friends and old. everyone is fine, and it's just stuff that I lost, we just have to start all over again.so it's your job to have some very fun and amusing conversation for me to read. I'm not working for the next 2 weeks so I can help get our lives back to some semblance of normalacy.



Nothing entertaining to say right now, but


----------



## DisneydaveCT

NJDiva said:


> sorry I've been away this week but here's what happened....the Monday of my Solo vacation I got a call from my mom, my house had caught fire and it along with all its contents were gone. So I was told to stay in Florida because I would be the least of their worries..I had a place to stay and there really wasn't anything I could do so I should stay and "enjoy" my vacation. so after several meltdowns with my bffs (one at the airport, one on the phone and a few at my bff's house in FL) I in fact, stayed and enjoyed my vacation. I met up with the NE Divas and they were just what I needed to distract me from my issues at home. so I flew home Friday and have been dealing with the aftermath of it all ever since. we're in the process of looking for temporary housing for myself, my mom and my 90-year old grandmother. my friends and family have been great, from taking us to dinner to letting us stay in their homes. so I need to pop on here to find some magic like I did in Disney. I really did have a good time, I did some things I've never done at the park, had some amazing food and spent time with new friends and old. everyone is fine, and it's just stuff that I lost, we just have to start all over again.so it's your job to have some very fun and amusing conversation for me to read. I'm not working for the next 2 weeks so I can help get our lives back to some semblance of normalacy.



I may have a tough day at work or with dating, but nothing I face can compete to the challenge you are dealing with right now.  So please allow me to join your other Disfriends in sending you a  and best wishes that you can recover quickly.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

NJDiva said:


> sorry I've been away this week but here's what happened....the Monday of my Solo vacation I got a call from my mom, my house had caught fire and it along with all its contents were gone. So I was told to stay in Florida because I would be the least of their worries..I had a place to stay and there really wasn't anything I could do so I should stay and "enjoy" my vacation. so after several meltdowns with my bffs (one at the airport, one on the phone and a few at my bff's house in FL) I in fact, stayed and enjoyed my vacation. I met up with the NE Divas and they were just what I needed to distract me from my issues at home. so I flew home Friday and have been dealing with the aftermath of it all ever since. we're in the process of looking for temporary housing for myself, my mom and my 90-year old grandmother. my friends and family have been great, from taking us to dinner to letting us stay in their homes. so I need to pop on here to find some magic like I did in Disney. I really did have a good time, I did some things I've never done at the park, had some amazing food and spent time with new friends and old. everyone is fine, and it's just stuff that I lost, we just have to start all over again.so it's your job to have some very fun and amusing conversation for me to read. I'm not working for the next 2 weeks so I can help get our lives back to some semblance of normalacy.



Hey Ms!  Well, you already know my thoughts, but glad you checked in here. I didn't want to bombard you with calls and texts while you were dealing with everything.  Im glad everyone is fine and know that you have LOTS of support to not only get through this, but elevate to something bigger, better and more comfortable for you and your family.  As I said before, if you need some help, or just want me to drive down to go eat some greasy food somewhere nearby, let me know.


----------



## NJDiva

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Hey Ms!* Well, you already know my thoughts, but glad you checked in here. I didn't want to bombard you with calls and texts while you were dealing with everything.* Im glad everyone is fine and know that you have LOTS of support to not only get through this, but elevate to something bigger, better and more comfortable for you and your family.* As I said before, if you need some help, or just want me to drive down to go eat some greasy food somewhere nearby, let me know.*



OMG you are so welcome to send me texts...I spent my birthday yesterday digging through debris so any distraction you can give me would be a welcomed enjoyment.


----------



## ctnurse

NJDiva said:


> sorry I've been away this week but here's what happened....the Monday of my Solo vacation I got a call from my mom, my house had caught fire and it along with all its contents were gone. So I was told to stay in Florida because I would be the least of their worries..I had a place to stay and there really wasn't anything I could do so I should stay and "enjoy" my vacation. so after several meltdowns with my bffs (one at the airport, one on the phone and a few at my bff's house in FL) I in fact, stayed and enjoyed my vacation. I met up with the NE Divas and they were just what I needed to distract me from my issues at home. so I flew home Friday and have been dealing with the aftermath of it all ever since. we're in the process of looking for temporary housing for myself, my mom and my 90-year old grandmother. my friends and family have been great, from taking us to dinner to letting us stay in their homes. so I need to pop on here to find some magic like I did in Disney. I really did have a good time, I did some things I've never done at the park, had some amazing food and spent time with new friends and old. everyone is fine, and it's just stuff that I lost, we just have to start all over again.so it's your job to have some very fun and amusing conversation for me to read. I'm not working for the next 2 weeks so I can help get our lives back to some semblance of normalacy.


I'm sorry. I'm glad that everyone is ok


DisneydaveCT said:


> I may have a tough day at work or with dating, but nothing I face can compete to the challenge you are dealing with right now.  So please allow me to join your other Disfriends in sending you a  and best wishes that you can recover quickly.



Totally agree...it is things like this that put everything in perspective!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Good morning! I am staying home from work today because I spent the night barfing. It was terrible.  At least it seems to be over. I still feel pretty weak/dizzy though. And I haven't been able to eat anything yet so I'm just sucking down Gatorade.
> 
> I hope you all have a happy, healthy, nausealess day today.



I hope the thought of my cooking shrimp didn't add to your discomfort.



nurse.darcy said:


> This is also an issue for me.  I LOVE to cook but rarely do I have anyone over to eat.  I have gotten REALLY good at prepping a meal for one though. . .lol.



I've gotten good at cooking for one, but prefer to cook for two.



DCTooTall said:


> I don't think we've worried too much about keeping it clean in here before.   Why start now?







MICKEY88 said:


> moaning is acceptable, but this is not the time nor place..







ctnurse said:


> Finally caught up!  Worked all day then went to the gym.  I figured out that the time goes by much faster at the gym when there is a hot guy on the machine next to you!
> 
> Now I am enjoying a banana split ice cream sandwich and a glass of wine. YUMMY!!





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Wow. Those two things sound like they don't go together at all.





ctnurse said:


> My motto is wine makes everything taste better!



It nice to see some fellow wine drinkers on this thread.


Maybe we should meet for a glass of wine at Martha's Vineyard.


----------



## NJDiva

ctnurse said:


> I'm sorry. I'm glad that everyone is okTotally agree...it is things like this that put everything in perspective!



ok, now I didn't tell you all this to bring you down...we're still all about the magic and the best thing about this thread is that we are incredibly supportive and we know how to enjoy the single life we have in Disney. 

Ok so, when I was out with Darcy and Krice, Krice and I went to get some pizza..we met this really cool Brit that knew nothing about Dis-boards. so we enlightened him about how great it is here and he's planning to find the most awesome place to hang and talk about Disney. he couldn't believe the way we all met and how social we all are. so hopefully he'll find us and start having drinks with us!! that is if our resident painter/bartender is still serving...


----------



## bluedevilinaz

NJDiva said:


> ok, now I didn't tell you all this to bring you down...we're still all about the magic and the best thing about this thread is that we are incredibly supportive and we know how to enjoy the single life we have in Disney.
> 
> Ok so, when I was out with Darcy and Krice, Krice and I went to get some pizza..we met this really cool Brit that knew nothing about Dis-boards. so we enlightened him about how great it is here and he's planning to find the most awesome place to hang and talk about Disney. he couldn't believe the way we all met and how social we all are. so hopefully he'll find us and start having drinks with us!! that is if our resident painter/bartender is still serving...



My bar is always open, its just that sometimes it may be self service.  *pours a round of Jack shot's for everyone*


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> ok, now I didn't tell you all this to bring you down...we're still all about the magic and the best thing about this thread is that we are incredibly supportive and we know how to enjoy the single life we have in Disney.





Ok I'll be the sick one that asks..
did they roast hot dogs or marshmallows as the house burnt.., and as a photographer I must ask, did anyone take pictures...


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJDiva said:


> sorry I've been away this week but here's what happened....the Monday of my Solo vacation I got a call from my mom, my house had caught fire and it along with all its contents were gone. So I was told to stay in Florida because I would be the least of their worries..I had a place to stay and there really wasn't anything I could do so I should stay and "enjoy" my vacation. so after several meltdowns with my bffs (one at the airport, one on the phone and a few at my bff's house in FL) I in fact, stayed and enjoyed my vacation. I met up with the NE Divas and they were just what I needed to distract me from my issues at home. so I flew home Friday and have been dealing with the aftermath of it all ever since. we're in the process of looking for temporary housing for myself, my mom and my 90-year old grandmother. my friends and family have been great, from taking us to dinner to letting us stay in their homes. so I need to pop on here to find some magic like I did in Disney. I really did have a good time, I did some things I've never done at the park, had some amazing food and spent time with new friends and old. everyone is fine, and it's just stuff that I lost, we just have to start all over again.so it's your job to have some very fun and amusing conversation for me to read. I'm not working for the next 2 weeks so I can help get our lives back to some semblance of normalacy.



I cannot believe that you were going through this stuff when I met you.  You were up and hopping girl.  I surely enjoyed meeting all of you.  I am glad no one was hurt in the fire.  I have been there and done that. Truly life does go on.  And suddenly possessions are not so important. Be good to yourself.  It was sooooo funny when I walked outside to hear my phone and you two were right there.



DisneydaveCT said:


> I hope the thought of my cooking shrimp didn't add to your discomfort.
> 
> I've gotten good at cooking for one, but prefer to cook for two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It nice to see some fellow wine drinkers on this thread.
> Maybe we should meet for a glass of wine at Martha's Vineyard.



I am with you on the preferring to cooking for two. 



NJDiva said:


> ok, now I didn't tell you all this to bring you down...we're still all about the magic and the best thing about this thread is that we are incredibly supportive and we know how to enjoy the single life we have in Disney.
> 
> Ok so, when I was out with Darcy and Krice, Krice and I went to get some pizza..we met this really cool Brit that knew nothing about Dis-boards. so we enlightened him about how great it is here and he's planning to find the most awesome place to hang and talk about Disney. he couldn't believe the way we all met and how social we all are. so hopefully he'll find us and start having drinks with us!! that is if our resident painter/bartender is still serving...



You guys met another Brit?  I mean I had a couple of them with me. . .lol. I hope he joins in on the boards. . .


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> Ok I'll be the sick one that asks..did they roast hot dogs or marshmallows as the house burnt.., and as a photographer I must ask, did anyone take pictures...



Ha! no..but there is video of it. my house made the front page of my local paper...how sad is that!


----------



## nurse.darcy

bluedevilinaz said:


> My bar is always open, its just that sometimes it may be self service.  *pours a round of Jack shot's for everyone*



Glad to hear it. . .



MICKEY88 said:


> Ok I'll be the sick one that asks..
> did they roast hot dogs or marshmallows as the house burnt.., and as a photographer I must ask, did anyone take pictures...



Figures you would ask about pictures. . .lol.


----------



## ctnurse

It nice to see some fellow wine drinkers on this thread.


Maybe we should meet for a glass of wine at Martha's Vineyard.[/QUOTE]
I love wine and I have never been to Martha's Vineyard.  


NJDiva said:


> ok, now I didn't tell you all this to bring you down...we're still all about the magic and the best thing about this thread is that we are incredibly supportive and we know how to enjoy the single life we have in Disney.
> 
> Ok so, when I was out with Darcy and Krice, Krice and I went to get some pizza..we met this really cool Brit that knew nothing about Dis-boards. so we enlightened him about how great it is here and he's planning to find the most awesome place to hang and talk about Disney. he couldn't believe the way we all met and how social we all are. so hopefully he'll find us and start having drinks with us!! that is if our resident painter/bartender is still serving...


Glad you had a good trip...I love a man with an accent but I think we covered that a few weeks ago.


bluedevilinaz said:


> My bar is always open, its just that sometimes it may be self service.  *pours a round of Jack shot's for everyone*



I not only like wine but have been know to do a shot or two in my day!


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Figures you would ask about pictures. . .lol.



did I tell you about my kitchen fire ??


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> did I tell you about my kitchen fire ??



Yes you did.  We had a good long chat about cooking when you are tired or sleepy. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Yes you did.  We had a good long chat about cooking when you are tired or sleepy. . .



it had nothing to do with being tired or sleepy, I walked out of the kitchen long enough to turn on my pc.. the point was decidng whether to grab fire extinguisher or camera, when I walked back into the kitchen and saw flames..

but speaking of cooking I just plated my dinner I'll be back later..


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> it had nothing to do with being tired or sleepy, I walked out of the kitchen long enough to turn on my pc.. the point was decidng whether to grab fire extinguisher or camera, when I walked back into the kitchen and saw flames..
> 
> but speaking of cooking I just plated my dinner I'll be back later..



I remember that part too.  Anyway. . .go eat.  I am going to bed.  I have a 7 a.m. case.  Means I have to be at work at 6.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> sorry I've been away this week but here's what happened....the Monday of my Solo vacation I got a call from my mom, my house had caught fire and it along with all its contents were gone. So I was told to stay in Florida because I would be the least of their worries..I had a place to stay and there really wasn't anything I could do so I should stay and "enjoy" my vacation. so after several meltdowns with my bffs (one at the airport, one on the phone and a few at my bff's house in FL) I in fact, stayed and enjoyed my vacation. I met up with the NE Divas and they were just what I needed to distract me from my issues at home. so I flew home Friday and have been dealing with the aftermath of it all ever since. we're in the process of looking for temporary housing for myself, my mom and my 90-year old grandmother. my friends and family have been great, from taking us to dinner to letting us stay in their homes. so I need to pop on here to find some magic like I did in Disney. I really did have a good time, I did some things I've never done at the park, had some amazing food and spent time with new friends and old. everyone is fine, and it's just stuff that I lost, we just have to start all over again.so it's your job to have some very fun and amusing conversation for me to read. I'm not working for the next 2 weeks so I can help get our lives back to some semblance of normalacy.



I'm so sorry you're having to go through this. Thank goodness no one was hurt.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

ctnurse said:


> I love a man with an accent



Clawwwd, don't get me started on men with accents...


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> Finally caught up!  Worked all day then went to the gym.  I figured out that the time goes by much faster at the gym when there is a hot guy on the machine next to you!
> 
> Now I am enjoying a banana split ice cream sandwich and a glass of wine. YUMMY!!



  That's a BIG glass of wine you have there.   No wonder you are seeing a dancing banana.   



NJDiva said:


> sorry I've been away this week but here's what happened....the Monday of my Solo vacation I got a call from my mom, my house had caught fire and it along with all its contents were gone. So I was told to stay in Florida because I would be the least of their worries..I had a place to stay and there really wasn't anything I could do so I should stay and "enjoy" my vacation. so after several meltdowns with my bffs (one at the airport, one on the phone and a few at my bff's house in FL) I in fact, stayed and enjoyed my vacation. I met up with the NE Divas and they were just what I needed to distract me from my issues at home. so I flew home Friday and have been dealing with the aftermath of it all ever since. we're in the process of looking for temporary housing for myself, my mom and my 90-year old grandmother. my friends and family have been great, from taking us to dinner to letting us stay in their homes. so I need to pop on here to find some magic like I did in Disney. I really did have a good time, I did some things I've never done at the park, had some amazing food and spent time with new friends and old. everyone is fine, and it's just stuff that I lost, we just have to start all over again.so it's your job to have some very fun and amusing conversation for me to read. I'm not working for the next 2 weeks so I can help get our lives back to some semblance of normalacy.









bluedevilinaz said:


> My bar is always open, its just that sometimes it may be self service.  *pours a round of Jack shot's for everyone*



  Oooo....  Jack.   he's dangerous.   (Though I think that may just be because he doesn't play well with the other drinks I tend to inhale)




NJDiva said:


> Ha! no..but there is video of it. my house made the front page of my local paper...how sad is that!



Oh!   So you are a Celebrity now?   Cool!


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> That's a BIG glass of wine you have there.** No wonder you are seeing a dancing banana.** * Oooo....* Jack.** he's dangerous.** (Though I think that may just be because he doesn't play well with the other drinks I tend to inhale)Oh!** So you are a Celebrity now?** Cool!



well I'm not but my mom and my house are. I was never mentioned in the article...


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> well I'm not but my mom and my house are. I was never mentioned in the article...



Figures.      Go to Disney and people 'forget' to mention your name when the press comes by for an interview.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> That's a BIG glass of wine you have there.   No wonder you are seeing a dancing banana.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Figures.***** Go to Disney and people 'forget' to mention your name when the press comes by for an interview.


eh...well, I'm ok without that type of publicity...


----------



## DCTooTall

So i'm doing some quick looking around.... and it's really starting to look like I may end up doing the offsite stay at WBC and rent a car during my "quickie" trip.

  Somehow,  since it's starting to look like that Quickie is going to end up being a whole week,   the money i can save from the car rental and offsite resort stay could bring the trip back into the general budget of the short weekend trip staying onsite.


bleh.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

DCTooTall said:


> So i'm doing some quick looking around.... and it's really starting to look like I may end up doing the offsite stay at WBC and rent a car during my "quickie" trip.
> 
> Somehow,  since it's starting to look like that Quickie is going to end up being a whole week,   the money i can save from the car rental and offsite resort stay could bring the trip back into the general budget of the short weekend trip staying onsite.
> 
> 
> bleh.



You must be a Libra... lol.  You sounding like me and my trip-planning psychology


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> So i'm doing some quick looking around.... and it's really starting to look like I may end up doing the offsite stay at WBC and rent a car during my "quickie" trip.
> 
> Somehow,  since it's starting to look like that Quickie is going to end up being a whole week,   the money i can save from the car rental and offsite resort stay could bring the trip back into the general budget of the short weekend trip staying onsite.
> 
> 
> bleh.



Someone really needs to teach you the meaning of "quickie".


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> So i'm doing some quick looking around.... and it's really starting to look like I may end up doing the offsite stay at WBC and rent a car during my "quickie" trip.
> 
> Somehow,  since it's starting to look like that Quickie is going to end up being a whole week,   the money i can save from the car rental and offsite resort stay could bring the trip back into the general budget of the short weekend trip staying onsite.
> 
> 
> bleh.



hee hee hee...you said quickie!!


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> You must be a Libra... lol.  You sounding like me and my trip-planning psychology



Nope.  Cancer.   (Which is highly ironic)

The sad thing is I was just going thru explaining to somehow how it's funny that what was supposed to be a quick trip is quickly turning into a week-long trip.

The trip is supposed to be for HHN at Universal...  so figure Thursday - Sunday.   Then Louisa is going to be there Friday to Monday,   so I figure I might as well stick around thru Monday...so the trip is now a Thursday-Monday trip.

But since I'm going to HHN on thursday,   Maybe I should arrive a day earlier so I'm not arriving the same day I'm spending all night partying at HHN....     Wednesday-Monday.

F&W starts that weekend..... and Weekends are supposedly crazy crowded (especcially opening weekend) with all the locals,  so maybe I should leave Tuesday so I can enjoy a "relaxing" day monday at F&W when it's not so crazy crowded.    Wednesday-Tuesday.

Oh hell....    flight prices would be about the same Tuesday and Wednesday,  so I might as well just complete the week since an extra night wouldn't cost that much more.....  Tuesday-Tuesday.



And the scariest thing is,   I'll be back down about a month later for another week.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Someone really needs to teach you the meaning of "quickie".





NJDiva said:


> hee hee hee...you said quickie!!



      As I said a few pages ago.....   I've never quite grasped the whole "quickie" concept.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> So i'm doing some quick looking around.... and it's really starting to look like I may end up doing the offsite stay at WBC and rent a car during my "quickie" trip.
> 
> Somehow,  since it's starting to look like that Quickie is going to end up being a whole week,   the money i can save from the car rental and offsite resort stay could bring the trip back into the general budget of the short weekend trip staying onsite.
> 
> 
> bleh.



And I thought of something else in favor of WBC. More space!!!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> As I said a few pages ago.....   I've never quite grasped the whole "quickie" concept.



To borrow from you, "so many comments, so little time."


----------



## replica handbag

I'm not lieing. We are kind and wait to be asked about biting.

Now if you noticed, I didn't happen to mention the Pyrate who likes to show up. I also didn't mention the pyrate-y kinda things that he has been rumored to be a part of....


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> And I thought of something else in favor of WBC. More space!!!



And a kitchen/fridge  which can be used for "cheap" breakfast-y kinda foods (vs. eating out),     leftovers from eating out,   and tasty beverages.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> To borrow from you, "so many comments, so little time."







replica handbag said:


> I'm not lieing. We are kind and wait to be asked about biting.
> 
> Now if you noticed, I didn't happen to mention the Pyrate who likes to show up. I also didn't mention the pyrate-y kinda things that he has been rumored to be a part of....



Noticed it was your first post.....   so....


----------



## stitch1986

i just bought my ticket for the midnight showing of pirates!! ssooo can't wait can't believe it is here already! i was counting down the months for it to come out now it is here were has the time gone!!

how was everyone's day? I got a bike to start my exercise going lol been slacking on that part lately


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Nope.  Cancer.   (Which is highly ironic)
> 
> The sad thing is I was just going thru explaining to somehow how it's funny that what was supposed to be a quick trip is quickly turning into a week-long trip.
> 
> The trip is supposed to be for HHN at Universal...  so figure Thursday - Sunday.   Then Louisa is going to be there Friday to Monday,   so I figure I might as well stick around thru Monday...so the trip is now a Thursday-Monday trip.
> 
> But since I'm going to HHN on thursday,   Maybe I should arrive a day earlier so I'm not arriving the same day I'm spending all night partying at HHN....     Wednesday-Monday.
> 
> F&W starts that weekend..... and Weekends are supposedly crazy crowded (especcially opening weekend) with all the locals,  so maybe I should leave Tuesday so I can enjoy a "relaxing" day monday at F&W when it's not so crazy crowded.    Wednesday-Tuesday.
> 
> Oh hell....    flight prices would be about the same Tuesday and Wednesday,  so I might as well just complete the week since an extra night wouldn't cost that much more.....  Tuesday-Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> And the scariest thing is,   I'll be back down about a month later for another week.



isn't it great how having an AP saves you money ??


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> isn't it great how having an AP saves you money ??





  Absolutely!


----------



## MICKEY88

ARRRGH  !!!!!!!!!

this Pyrate just bought his ticket for the midnite showing of POTC4

so the movie should be over around 2:30 ish,

I'll get home around 3:30, get up for work at 6:00..

So Friday at work I'll be a Pyrate Zombie....LOL


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> ARRRGH  !!!!!!!!!
> 
> this Pyrate just bought his ticket for the midnite showing of POTC4
> 
> so the movie should be over around 2:30 ish,
> 
> I'll get home around 3:30, get up for work at 6:00..
> 
> So Friday at work I'll be a Pyrate Zombie....LOL




Didn't I see Pirate zombies in the trailer?      Seems kinda appropriate you'd be going to work the next day in costume.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Didn't I see Pirate zombies in the trailer?      Seems kinda appropriate you'd be going to work the next day in costume.



my thoughts exactly


----------



## MICKEY88

replica handbag said:


> I'm not lieing. We are kind and wait to be asked about biting.
> 
> Now if you noticed, I didn't happen to mention the Pyrate who likes to show up. I also didn't mention the pyrate-y kinda things that he has been rumored to be a part of....



I can assure you that this Pyrate does NOT bite.

However with the right Lady/Princess, or Wench, he does nibble upon request.

as for rumors, feel free to ask, I'll be happy to let ye know if they be rumor or fact.


----------



## ahoff

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Thanks! I have slept a lot today and am feeling less nauseous. (yay!) The funny thing is, I don't even like tea. I only drink it when i'm sick and then i'm so thankful for it until I get well and don't drink it anymore.
> 
> On a side note, I've been reading your trip report and really enjoying it. You've done a great job!   I'm looking forward to the rest.



Glad you are feeling better.

And yes, cool trip report, LaLa



ctnurse said:


> Finally caught up!  Worked all day then went to the gym.
> Now I am enjoying a banana split ice cream sandwich and a glass of wine. YUMMY!!



Kind of why I bike so much, never have to worry about what I eat or drink.....



NJDiva said:


> sorry I've been away this week but here's what happened....the Monday of my Solo vacation I got a call from my mom, my house had caught fire and it along with all its contents were gone. So I was told to stay in Florida because I would be the least of their worries..I had a place to stay and there really wasn't anything I could do so I should stay and "enjoy" my vacation. so after several meltdowns with my bffs (one at the airport, one on the phone and a few at my bff's house in FL) I in fact, stayed and enjoyed my vacation. I met up with the NE Divas and they were just what I needed to distract me from my issues at home. so I flew home Friday and have been dealing with the aftermath of it all ever since. we're in the process of looking for temporary housing for myself, my mom and my 90-year old grandmother. my friends and family have been great, from taking us to dinner to letting us stay in their homes. so I need to pop on here to find some magic like I did in Disney. I really did have a good time, I did some things I've never done at the park, had some amazing food and spent time with new friends and old. everyone is fine, and it's just stuff that I lost, we just have to start all over again.so it's your job to have some very fun and amusing conversation for me to read. I'm not working for the next 2 weeks so I can help get our lives back to some semblance of normalacy.



Wow, this is terrible news.  Glad no one was injured.  



DisneydaveCT said:


> It nice to see some fellow wine drinkers on this thread.
> Maybe we should meet for a glass of wine at Martha's Vineyard.



I think the north fork of LI has better wines!



stitch1986 said:


> how was everyone's day? I got a bike to start my exercise going lol been slacking on that part lately



Biking is a great way to start the day!

Two days in a row of leaving work early.  Yesterday I went into the city to go to a taping of the Daily Show.  Today I am leaving the real job to work on my occasional second job cutting trees.  Somehow I am not looking forward to it.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

ahoff said:


> Glad you are feeling better.
> 
> And yes, cool trip report, LaLa




Oh... who me?? Thanks Belle and ahoff... sorry its spradically psychotic, but thats just me.  

Good mornting everyone!  I am having the worst Disney hangover ever - emotionally, physically, and financially.  Now the migraine is knocking on my forehead trying to get in, but Im fighting it! 

Oh by the way, I hate my job... why did I pay for a helpdesk to help with support while I was gone, yet everyone waits until Sunday and Monday to send me their list of outstanding stuff complaining how they went "all week" without some functionality, or working hardware.  So I ask "Didn't you call the helpdesk?"   Them: "No, I didn't want to bother them."  

Im done y'all. Im done.

Think I may change careers...  something mindless, preferably.


----------



## TekMickey

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Oh by the way, I hate my job... why did I pay for a helpdesk to help with support while I was gone, yet everyone waits until Sunday and Monday to send me their list of outstanding stuff complaining how they went "all week" without some functionality, or working hardware. So I ask "Didn't you call the helpdesk?" Them: "No, I didn't want to bother them."
> 
> Im done y'all. Im done.
> 
> Think I may change careers... something mindless, preferably.


 
I think you and I work at the same place.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

TekMickey said:


> I think you and I work at the same place.



Either that or we share employees...


----------



## ahoff

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Oh... who me?? Thanks Belle and ahoff... sorry its spradically psychotic, but thats just me.
> 
> Good mornting everyone!  I am having the worst Disney hangover ever - emotionally, physically, and financially.  Now the migraine is knocking on my forehead trying to get in, but Im fighting it!
> 
> Oh by the way, I hate my job... why did I pay for a helpdesk to help with support while I was gone, yet everyone waits until Sunday and Monday to send me their list of outstanding stuff complaining how they went "all week" without some functionality, or working hardware.  So I ask "Didn't you call the helpdesk?"   Them: "No, I didn't want to bother them."
> 
> Im done y'all. Im done.
> 
> Think I may change careers...  something mindless, preferably.




Hey, read the update, congrats on DVC.  That and an AP and you're all set.

I don't hate my job, in fact I kind of like it, especially the 'extras', but glad I am leaving right now.

And when I change careers, I think it will be near Orlando.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

ahoff said:


> Hey, read the update, congrats on DVC.  That and an AP and you're all set.
> 
> I don't hate my job, in fact I kind of like it, especially the 'extras', but glad I am leaving right now.
> 
> And when I change careers, I think it will be near Orlando.



Thanks.. I got my seasonal AP last December which is really the only way I was able to get to go last week. AND, (lookin around for CMs) "technically" Im a FL resident, so I got a really good discount on it for myself and DD, so yes... now we are good.  If I could only get a Jetblue AP, I would *really* be good. 

Yeah I been job hunting in the Orlando/ West Palm area for over 2 years and FINALLY I am seeing promise.  I hope to start my new Mickey Ds gig before year's end.


----------



## tlionheart78

Okay.  It was 7 AM yesterday when I last posted here and nearly 10 pages have passed since then.  10 pages in a day and a half...Man, I miss so much.

Anyway, I need a little advice.  I just got back the results from my insurance concerning my car.  To get to the point, it was totaled during that hailstorm two weeks ago.  For those that may not know, a total loss means that the cost to repair the car outweighs the total value of the vehicle.  I checked the total estimates from my insurance report and, to give you an idea of the value of the car, the cost to repair the whole vehicle would cost me around $4K.

Now, here's the dilemma.  I can't afford to handle car payments as I'm still in debt.  Besides, even though the hail damage is clearly visible, the windshields are still in great condition and my car still runs rather well despite its age (It's a 1999 model).  But at the same time, I'm wanting to get a new car (or at least something a little more dependable to be on the road).  So, my choices are:

A.) Turn in the vehicle and pay the deductible so I can get start on a new car.

or

B.) Keep the vehicle and get a check that covers the cost of the car (minus the deductible) and drive around in a hunk of junk until I can afford a new one.

I plan on calling my insurance company tomorrow when things are slow at work (HA!!) so I can get the exact details from my claim.  But any advice here would be very well appreciated.


----------



## nurse.darcy

tlionheart78 said:


> Okay.  It was 7 AM yesterday when I last posted here and nearly 10 pages have passed since then.  10 pages in a day and a half...Man, I miss so much.
> 
> Anyway, I need a little advice.  I just got back the results from my insurance concerning my car.  To get to the point, it was totaled during that hailstorm two weeks ago.  For those that may not know, a total loss means that the cost to repair the car outweighs the total value of the vehicle.  I checked the total estimates from my insurance report and, to give you an idea of the value of the car, the cost to repair the whole vehicle would cost me around $4K.
> 
> Now, here's the dilemma.  I can't afford to handle car payments as I'm still in debt.  Besides, even though the hail damage is clearly visible, the windshields are still in great condition and my car still runs rather well despite its age (It's a 1999 model).  But at the same time, I'm wanting to get a new car (or at least something a little more dependable to be on the road).  So, my choices are:
> 
> A.) Turn in the vehicle and pay the deductible so I can get start on a new car.
> 
> or
> 
> B.) Keep the vehicle and get a check that covers the cost of the car (minus the deductible) and drive around in a hunk of junk until I can afford a new one.
> 
> I plan on calling my insurance company tomorrow when things are slow at work (HA!!) so I can get the exact details from my claim.  But any advice here would be very well appreciated.



I am not exactly sure how this works, but I think that if they total the vehicle it becomes no longer insurable.  You definitely have to check with them on this.  Ask for ALL your options before you settle.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Funny people. . .everything came to a grinding halt here after noon today.  You all must have had to get work done today cause it seemed EVERYONE was posting like crazy yesterday. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

tlionheart78 said:


> Okay.  It was 7 AM yesterday when I last posted here and nearly 10 pages have passed since then.  10 pages in a day and a half...Man, I miss so much.



You didn't miss a whole lot.    there were about 3 pages of just Mickey88 and Darcy going back and forth regarding the new PotC movie,   Wenches, Pyrates,  and general bad behavior.  




tlionheart78 said:


> Anyway, I need a little advice.  I just got back the results from my insurance concerning my car.  To get to the point, it was totaled during that hailstorm two weeks ago.  For those that may not know, a total loss means that the cost to repair the car outweighs the total value of the vehicle.  I checked the total estimates from my insurance report and, to give you an idea of the value of the car, the cost to repair the whole vehicle would cost me around $4K.
> 
> Now, here's the dilemma.  I can't afford to handle car payments as I'm still in debt.  Besides, even though the hail damage is clearly visible, the windshields are still in great condition and my car still runs rather well despite its age (It's a 1999 model).  But at the same time, I'm wanting to get a new car (or at least something a little more dependable to be on the road).  So, my choices are:
> 
> A.) Turn in the vehicle and pay the deductible so I can get start on a new car.
> 
> or
> 
> B.) Keep the vehicle and get a check that covers the cost of the car (minus the deductible) and drive around in a hunk of junk until I can afford a new one.
> 
> I plan on calling my insurance company tomorrow when things are slow at work (HA!!) so I can get the exact details from my claim.  But any advice here would be very well appreciated.



  Definately check on the ramifications of them totalling the car.  Either way,  The car will be labeled as totaled,  so any sort of residual value you'd have or your ability to resell it or get anything from a trade in will pretty much be shot.      I also don't know what the insurance impact would be,  based off what Darcy hinted at.    

That being said....   If the car is still in good shape with just some cosmetic damage,  I'd probably consider keeping it.    If the long-term issues with having a salvage title on it aren't going to put you in a worse spot....  and if the car can still legally be driven,      Then this could work out to be a good thing for you.     You'll still have a method of transportation to get you from point A to B,   plus you'll receive a nice little check which you can turn around and use to help pay off those debts.   I also don't know how much you pay in insurance,   but obviously with a car that already got totaled,   You don't need to pay for full coverage on it,  so you could potentially save yourself another $50-100+ /mo by dropping to liability only coverage.


 The only downside to the above would be if you actually get in a wreck which makes the car undrivable you could be put into a tough spot without that check to help you with a down payment or the purchase of a new car.   But since you know your debt and financial situation better than us,     The risk could be worth it if that check helps speed your financial recovery,  which in turn could be used to help you afford a better replacement vehicle in a few months.

Just my opinion though.  



nurse.darcy said:


> Funny people. . .everything came to a grinding halt here after noon today.  You all must have had to get work done today cause it seemed EVERYONE was posting like crazy yesterday. . .lol.




 My excuse is I went to bed and passed out for the day.   I'm not sure what everyone else's excuse is....   (Unless they just missed me)


----------



## tlionheart78

DCTooTall said:


> You didn't miss a whole lot.    there were about 3 pages of just Mickey88 and Darcy going back and forth regarding the new PotC movie,   Wenches, Pyrates,  and general bad behavior.



I do believe I saw that earlier.  I tend to forget that this thread can often turn into their personal Skype (copyright Microsoft) chat room.



DCTooTall said:


> Definately check on the ramifications of them totalling the car.  Either way,  The car will be labeled as totaled,  so any sort of residual value you'd have or your ability to resell it or get anything from a trade in will pretty much be shot.      I also don't know what the insurance impact would be,  based off what Darcy hinted at.
> 
> That being said....   If the car is still in good shape with just some cosmetic damage,  I'd probably consider keeping it.    If the long-term issues with having a salvage title on it aren't going to put you in a worse spot....  and if the car can still legally be driven,      Then this could work out to be a good thing for you.     You'll still have a method of transportation to get you from point A to B,   plus you'll receive a nice little check which you can turn around and use to help pay off those debts.   I also don't know how much you pay in insurance,   but obviously with a car that already got totaled,   You don't need to pay for full coverage on it,  so you could potentially save yourself another $50-100+ /mo by dropping to liability only coverage.
> 
> 
> The only downside to the above would be if you actually get in a wreck which makes the car undrivable you could be put into a tough spot without that check to help you with a down payment or the purchase of a new car.   But since you know your debt and financial situation better than us,     The risk could be worth it if that check helps speed your financial recovery,  which in turn could be used to help you afford a better replacement vehicle in a few months.
> 
> Just my opinion though.



If you'd like, I can send you an idea of my personal finances via PM, though I'm not sure that's going to do any good.  I plan on calling my insurance company later today and I hope to give them an answer by then.  I have been thinking about it though and I have been leaning towards keeping the thing.  I consider myself a safe driver and haven't been in an accident in years *KNOCKS ON WOODEN DESK*, but I guess I have to avoid the long trips and be a bit more defensive in my driving in order to avoid the chance of an accident. Besides, there are advantages to working an auto dealership, and I'll take them when I'm ready to upgrade.

If there's any other advice out there, I'm glad to hear it. 



DCTooTall said:


> My excuse is I went to bed and passed out for the day.   I'm not sure what everyone else's excuse is....   (Unless they just missed me)



Geez, I head for bed at a decent hour and I STILL manage to get to sleep by midnight.  Guess the idea of actually crashing are beyond my capabilities.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Happy Thirsty Thursday! All this talk of crashing is making me tired. I slept for seven hours last night and could use a few more.  Especially since I'm doing a Relay for Life cancer walk on Friday and I just have no idea how I'm going to stay awake all night.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> My excuse is I went to bed and passed out for the day.   I'm not sure what everyone else's excuse is....   (Unless they just missed me)



Wait! I thought it was cause they missed me! I do have to work sometime after all.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

tlionheart78 said:


> If there's any other advice out there, I'm glad to hear it.



Sorry, I'm not really knowledgeable enough to give you good advice about this.  I hope the whole situation works out to your satisfaction though.  And I'm here for comedic relief if you need it...except when I'm doing the whole rat race thing as mentioned in the above post.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm doing a Relay for Life cancer walk on Friday and I just have no idea how I'm going to stay awake all night.





Have you ever done a RFL before?  Which Relay are you participating in tomorrow night?  I am visiting multiple Relays during Friday and Saturday nights this weekend.

I work for the ACS, so please allow me to thank you for all of your efforts down in your community. 

I hope you have a great time.


----------



## ahoff

tlionheart78 said:


> Anyway, I need a little advice.  I just got back the results from my insurance concerning my car.  To get to the point, it was totaled during that hailstorm two weeks ago.  For those that may not know, a total loss means that the cost to repair the car outweighs the total value of the vehicle.  I checked the total estimates from my insurance report and, to give you an idea of the value of the car, the cost to repair the whole vehicle would cost me around $4K.
> 
> Now, here's the dilemma.  I can't afford to handle car payments as I'm still in debt.  Besides, even though the hail damage is clearly visible, the windshields are still in great condition and my car still runs rather well despite its age (It's a 1999 model).  But at the same time, I'm wanting to get a new car (or at least something a little more dependable to be on the road).  So, my choices are:
> 
> A.) Turn in the vehicle and pay the deductible so I can get start on a new car.
> 
> or
> 
> B.) Keep the vehicle and get a check that covers the cost of the car (minus the deductible) and drive around in a hunk of junk until I can afford a new one.
> 
> I plan on calling my insurance company tomorrow when things are slow at work (HA!!) so I can get the exact details from my claim.  But any advice here would be very well appreciated.



If the car runs ok, I would stick with the pos for a bit longer and save up for something better.  That is if it is regiserable.  And as DC says, you will save on collision insurance.  Of course this is coming from someone who trys not to drive much.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Happy Thirsty Thursday! All this talk of crashing is making me tired. I slept for seven hours last night and could use a few more.  Especially since I'm doing a Relay for Life cancer walk on Friday and I just have no idea how I'm going to stay awake all night.



Have fun!  With all that walking it sounds like you are ready for a Disney race.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DisneydaveCT said:


> Have you ever done a RFL before?  Which Relay are you participating in tomorrow night?  I am visiting multiple Relays during Friday and Saturday nights this weekend.
> I work for the ACS, so please allow me to thank you for all of your efforts down in your community.
> I hope you have a great time.


Thanks for the support. There is no one that cancer hasn't touched in some way and I am happy to work toward eradicating all forms of it. I will be participating in the Greater Bay Area relay on the south side of Houston. It's not my first relay, but it's been several years. Which relays are you visiting?


ahoff said:


> Have fun!  With all that walking it sounds like you are ready for a Disney race.


 I don't know if I'm ready for that. So far I've only shown an affinity for walking long stretches and hurtling over obstacles after drinking a beer (hello warrior dash!)


----------



## TekMickey

nurse.darcy said:


> Funny people. . .everything came to a grinding halt here after noon today. You all must have had to get work done today cause it seemed EVERYONE was posting like crazy yesterday. . .lol.


 
Work catches up with me as well.  Hard to stay tuned in and get an honest paycheck.
Too many projects with deadlines.

Then several pages go by and I get forgotten about...

Oh and Louisa, good luck with your walk.


----------



## DIS_MERI

I left for a visit with my parents about noon yesterday, so there's my excuse, lol.  We stayed overnight and while the kids love it, and my parents have a relatively comfy couch, it is still sleeping on the couch....now it is time to get ready for my weekly visit for allergy shots.  I've only been on them since Feb and *wow* what a difference it is making for me.  I'm so very pleased.


And, TekMickey, we all have conversational ADD, so pretty much everything gets forgotten quickly (except Louisa's booty shaking video....), don't take it personally


----------



## DCTooTall

TekMickey said:


> Work catches up with me as well.  Hard to stay tuned in and get an honest paycheck.
> Too many projects with deadlines.
> 
> Then several pages go by and I get forgotten about...
> 
> Oh and Louisa, good luck with your walk.




the nice thing about this group is if you get pulled away for a bit and have several pages swing by,   you can always just jump back into the conversation when you get back.    We are random enough that sometimes the conversations you'd catch up on 4 pages back are about 6 topics ago.


----------



## DCTooTall

DIS_MERI said:


> And, TekMickey, we all have conversational ADD, so pretty much everything gets forgotten quickly (except Louisa's booty shaking video....), don't take it personally



  She wasn't the only one with the booty shaking video.   altoqueenKelly also had one,   but she's mysteriously disappeared.




  And somehow my Harem is another topic that doesn't get forgotten about.


----------



## DIS_MERI

DCTooTall said:


> She wasn't the only one with the booty shaking video.   altoqueenKelly also had one,   but she's mysteriously disappeared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And somehow my Harem is another topic that doesn't get forgotten about.



Yes, and there are pictures to prove your Harem, whereas the videos were only alluded to   I also noticed that Kelly has disappeared, Kyle seems to have run off as well (or real life pulled them away).  I know I'll have to cut back some when my trip is over or you evil people will have me planning another before I can afford it 

I sure hope the kids enjoy the trip half as much as I've enjoyed planning it   I also hope we can manage the heat, I'm going to try to get us all slightly acclimated before we go, at least Indiana is ridiculously humid as well....


----------



## TekMickey

DIS_MERI said:


> And, TekMickey, we all have conversational ADD, so pretty much everything gets forgotten quickly (except Louisa's booty shaking video....), don't take it personally


 
Woah, theres videos?  Shake... I mean share.  ;-)

No worries, I think its good that there is this much conversation going on.
I have been a part of this board since 2005 and I haven't been active at all.  (Again, I blame work and myself)

Well, got to get to it.. hope you all have a Dis-riffic Day.


----------



## MICKEY88

tlionheart78 said:


> I do believe I saw that earlier.  I tend to forget that this thread can often turn into their personal Skype (copyright Microsoft) chat room.



Often  ??  what the heck, so if other people leave and we're the only 2 here we aren't allowed to talk ???  

Wow I must have missed that memo.. 

why exactly is it sad that 2 people can communicate without a room full of other people..??


----------



## NJDiva

DIS_MERI said:


> Yes, and there are pictures to prove your Harem, whereas the videos were only alluded to   I also noticed that Kelly has disappeared, Kyle seems to have run off as well (or real life pulled them away).  I know I'll have to cut back some when my trip is over or you evil people will have me planning another before I can afford it
> 
> I sure hope the kids enjoy the trip half as much as I've enjoyed planning it   I also hope we can manage the heat, I'm going to try to get us all slightly acclimated before we go, at least Indiana is ridiculously humid as well....



See I wasn't the only one that noticed they were gone. And you won't leave us that easily. I just got back and I'm heading back for a weekend in July ...you'll get sucked right back in


----------



## MICKEY88

tlionheart78 said:


> Okay.  It was 7 AM yesterday when I last posted here and nearly 10 pages have passed since then.  10 pages in a day and a half...Man, I miss so much.
> 
> Anyway, I need a little advice.  I just got back the results from my insurance concerning my car.  To get to the point, it was totaled during that hailstorm two weeks ago.  For those that may not know, a total loss means that the cost to repair the car outweighs the total value of the vehicle.  I checked the total estimates from my insurance report and, to give you an idea of the value of the car, the cost to repair the whole vehicle would cost me around $4K.
> 
> Now, here's the dilemma.  I can't afford to handle car payments as I'm still in debt.  Besides, even though the hail damage is clearly visible, the windshields are still in great condition and my car still runs rather well despite its age (It's a 1999 model).  But at the same time, I'm wanting to get a new car (or at least something a little more dependable to be on the road).  So, my choices are:
> 
> A.) Turn in the vehicle and pay the deductible so I can get start on a new car.
> 
> or
> 
> B.) Keep the vehicle and get a check that covers the cost of the car (minus the deductible) and drive around in a hunk of junk until I can afford a new one.
> 
> I plan on calling my insurance company tomorrow when things are slow at work (HA!!) so I can get the exact details from my claim.  But any advice here would be very well appreciated.



generally when they total the car, you have to buy it back, which costs around 200 bucks, then you have to get a salvage title, you could carry collision insurance, but what would ahppen is if you get in an accident, they come to look at car and see you didn't fix hail damage so they basically won't give you anything for body work, if there was engine damage etc in accident they should cover that, but odds are the cost would be enough for them to total car again.

sometimes depending on car and repair costs, you can get them to cut a check for less than total repair costs, and not total the car...to do that you have to convince them that replacing it with a comparable car, would cost way more than the claim ..


----------



## DCTooTall

DIS_MERI said:


> Yes, and there are pictures to prove your Harem, whereas the videos were only alluded to   I also noticed that Kelly has disappeared, Kyle seems to have run off as well (or real life pulled them away).  I know I'll have to cut back some when my trip is over or you evil people will have me planning another before I can afford it
> 
> I sure hope the kids enjoy the trip half as much as I've enjoyed planning it   I also hope we can manage the heat, I'm going to try to get us all slightly acclimated before we go, at least Indiana is ridiculously humid as well....



 Pictures just prove i have female friends,   not the existence of a harem.  



And you won't leave us.  you enjoy our company too much to pull away.


----------



## MICKEY88

DIS_MERI said:


> I know I'll have to cut back some when my trip is over or you evil people will have me planning another before I can afford it l....



but it's good to start planning before you can afford it, that gives you incentive to save


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> but it's good to start planning before you can afford it, that gives you incentive to save



See, this used to be my way of thinking.  Then I decided it was just cheaper to live here. . .however, I now know that is truly not the case.  It just means I meet up with more people who come here and end up spending more money in the parks and less on airfare. . .lol.

Disney math. . .gotta love it.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> She wasn't the only one with the booty shaking video.   altoqueenKelly also had one,   but she's mysteriously disappeared.
> 
> :rotfl
> And somehow my Harem is another topic that doesn't get forgotten about.





TekMickey said:


> Woah, theres videos?  Shake... I mean share.  ;-)
> No worries, I think its good that there is this much conversation going on.
> I have been a part of this board since 2005 and I haven't been active at all.  (Again, I blame work and myself)
> Well, got to get to it.. hope you all have a Dis-riffic Day.


I'm shaking my booty right now.    Oh...you can't see that?
Sooorry.


----------



## MICKEY88

sighhhhhh


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> but it's good to start planning before you can afford it, that gives you incentive to save





DCTooTall said:


> Pictures just prove i have female friends,   not the existence of a harem.
> 
> 
> 
> And you won't leave us.  you enjoy our company too much to pull away.



Excuse me mister. . .I got to meet them. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> the nice thing about this group is if you get pulled away for a bit and have several pages swing by,   you can always just jump back into the conversation when you get back.    We are random enough that sometimes the conversations you'd catch up on 4 pages back are about 6 topics ago.




This is my fave part about this group. . .I never really feel the need to catch up.  I just dive in. . .lol.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

nurse.darcy said:


> This is my fave part about this group. . .I never really feel the need to catch up.  I just dive in. . .lol.



Me too.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> sighhhhhh



Why the heavy sigh?


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Why the heavy sigh?



for some reason my previous post showed up again, I couldn't figure out what to say to replace it, and just putting duplicate post seemd to obvious..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

nurse.darcy said:


> Why the heavy sigh?



Hey Darcy  when are you roadtripping this summer? I know you'll be in california in early june.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm shaking my booty right now.    Oh...you can't see that?
> Sooorry.



  One of these days you won't be able to get away with just the tease.


we will see the video!



nurse.darcy said:


> Excuse me mister. . .I got to meet them. . .lol.




Again,   there is a difference between a harem,   and a large group of female companions.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> for some reason my previous post showed up again, I couldn't figure out what to say to replace it, and just putting duplicate post seemd to obvious..



Ahhhh, I get it. . .lol.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hey Darcy  when are you roadtripping this summer? I know you'll be in california in early june.



Going to Vegas and Cali for my son's graduation, but flying, not driving. Only going to be gone for a week.  Hopefully, will head to England in early September.  No other trips planned at this time.  Too many people going to be here. . .lol.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> One of these days you won't be able to get away with just the tease.
> we will see the video!
> Again,   there is a difference between a harem,   and a large group of female companions.



umm apparently not really..


har·em   /ˈhɛərəm, ˈhær-/  Show Spelled
[hair-uhm, har-]  Show IPA

noun 
1. the part of a Muslim palace or house reserved for the residence of women. 
2. the women in a Muslim household, including the mother, sisters, wives, concubines, daughters, entertainers, and servants. 
3. Animal Behavior . a social group of females, as elephant seals, accompanied or followed by one fertile male who denies other males access to the group. EXPAND
4. Facetious  or Offensive . a group of women associated in any way with one man or household: Father joked that he had a harem of five daughters. 
COLLAPSE


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

nurse.darcy said:


> Ahhhh, I get it. . .lol.
> 
> Going to Vegas and Cali for my son's graduation, but flying, not driving. Only going to be gone for a week.  Hopefully, will head to England in early September.  No other trips planned at this time.  Too many people going to be here. . .lol.



England sounds fun! Are you going to visit Graeme?


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> umm apparently not really..
> 
> 
> har·em   /ˈhɛərəm, ˈhær-/  Show Spelled
> [hair-uhm, har-]  Show IPA
> 
> noun
> 1. the part of a Muslim palace or house reserved for the residence of women.
> 2. the women in a Muslim household, including the mother, sisters, wives, concubines, daughters, entertainers, and servants.
> 3. Animal Behavior . a social group of females, as elephant seals, accompanied or followed by one fertile male who denies other males access to the group. EXPAND
> 4. Facetious  or Offensive . a group of women associated in any way with one man or household: Father joked that he had a harem of five daughters.
> COLLAPSE



This is perfect. . .he will never ever be able to say there is a difference again. . .lol.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> England sounds fun! Are you going to visit Graeme?



I will probably see him when I am there, but I am actually going to London to visit some friends I have there.  I am planning one day in the country to hopefully visit him and a couple others I know out that way.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> One of these days you won't be able to get away with just the tease.
> we will see the video!
> 
> Again,   there is a difference between a harem,   and a large group of female companions.


Honestly, I'm kinda surprised you're still willing to settle for the video. You're going to see me in a couple months. If I were you, I'd be going for a live performance.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

MICKEY88 said:


> umm apparently not really..
> 
> 
> har·em   /ˈhɛərəm, ˈhær-/  Show Spelled
> [hair-uhm, har-]  Show IPA
> 
> noun
> 1. the part of a Muslim palace or house reserved for the residence of women.
> 2. the women in a Muslim household, including the mother, sisters, wives, concubines, daughters, entertainers, and servants.
> 3. Animal Behavior . a social group of females, as elephant seals, accompanied or followed by one fertile male who denies other males access to the group. EXPAND
> 4. Facetious  or Offensive . a group of women associated in any way with one man or household: Father joked that he had a harem of five daughters.
> COLLAPSE



I need a harem to help with bills, housecleaning, child-rearing and babysitting (so I cna do more solo trips) . If DC wont claim them, send them to Jersey!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> umm apparently not really.
> 
> har·em   /ˈhɛərəm, ˈhær-/  Show Spelled
> [hair-uhm, har-]  Show IPA
> noun
> 1. the part of a Muslim palace or house reserved for the residence of women.
> 2. the women in a Muslim household, including the mother, sisters, wives, concubines, daughters, entertainers, and servants.
> 3. Animal Behavior . a social group of females, as elephant seals, accompanied or followed by one fertile male who denies other males access to the group. EXPAND
> 4. Facetious  or Offensive . a group of women associated in any way with one man or household: Father joked that he had a harem of five daughters.
> COLLAPSE



This is great! I don't think there can be any argument.

One note: Look at definition three. "elephant seals" Really people?? That was the best you could come up with to describe a sociable group of women?


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> This is great! I don't think there can be any argument.
> 
> One note: Look at definition three. "elephant seals" Really people?? That was the best you could come up with to describe a sociable group of women?



LOl, they do say animal behavior..not human...


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Honestly, I'm kinda surprised you're still willing to settle for the video. You're going to see me in a couple months. If I were you, I'd be going for a live performance.



problem is he's part of the younger generation, they grew up with videos rather than live perfornaces..

now I on the other hand, prefer live over video anytime.. heck I'll even bring my Doumbek and lay down the beat for you


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> This is perfect. . .he will never ever be able to say there is a difference again. . .lol.
> .



he's going to hate me...LOL


----------



## CoasterAddict

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> This is great! I don't think there can be any argument.
> 
> One note: Look at definition three. "elephant seals" Really people?? That was the best you could come up with to describe a sociable group of women?



Definition 4 is "facetious or offensive"? I don't that part either. And I guess women can't have harems then...  What do we have instead?


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> he's going to hate me...LOL



Probably, but that's okay.  He will get over it quickly. . .lol.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Probably, but that's okay.  He will get over it quickly. . .lol.



besides I'm a Pyrate we prefer to be hated by other males..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

CoasterAddict said:


> Definition 4 is "facetious or offensive"? I don't that part either. And I guess women can't have harems then...  What do we have instead?



"Erection Collection" 
I  looked it up on the Internet.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> "Erection Collection"
> I  looked it up on the Internet.



_Just choked on my diet Coke_

umm isn't this supposed to be a family friendly website..LOL


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

I like...I like. Ok, I need one of those for $500, Bob. 


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> "Erection Collection"
> I  looked it up on the Internet.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> besides I'm a Pyrate we prefer to be hated by other males..



Is that so. . .then who will man the ship? Remember, we wenches are supposed to be bad luck.


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


> I like...I like. Ok, I need one of those for $500, Bob.



um. so you want to...  nevermind that thought could get me banned from the dis


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Is that so. . .then who will man the ship? Remember, we wenches are supposed to be bad luck.



the crew rarely loves the captain, they work for their share of the booty


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

MICKEY88 said:


> um. so you want to...  nevermind that thought could get me banned from the dis



ok, Im smacking the back of my own hand, now... "bad Lala".  Its Belle's fault, tho...


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> "Erection Collection"



sounds like the name for a new line of lingerie


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> _Just choked on my diet Coke_
> 
> umm isn't this supposed to be a family friendly website..LOL



It came from a dictionary. So I guess it falls under educational??? Sorry, but coasteraddict asked the question and I couldn't let her down. Man, DC is going to die when he reads this. Wait, I mean "be sorry he missed it."


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> the crew rarely loves the captain, they work for their share of the booty



Oh, I see. . .so its sort of a love/hate relationship. . .love the booty, tolerate each other. . .



LaLalovesWDW said:


> ok, Im smacking the back of my own hand, now... "bad Lala".  Its Belle's fault, tho...



yes, Bad Lala



MICKEY88 said:


> sounds like the name for a new line of lingerie



Hmmmm. . .too funny



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> It came from a dictionary. So I guess it falls under educational??? Sorry, but coasteraddict asked the question and I couldn't let her down. Man, DC is going to die when he reads this. Wait, I mean "be sorry he missed it."



I am sure he is sorry he is sleeping right now. . .lol


----------



## MICKEY88

I'm just shocked that the  (Princesses) ??? in here have taken the conversation lower than the guys ever had..


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> I'm just shocked that the  (Princesses) ??? in here have taken the conversation lower than the guys ever had..



Well ya know. . .we sometimes have to let the wench side out.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Well ya know. . .we sometimes have to let the wench side out.



I'm not sure my wench friends have ever gone that low...LOL


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> I'm not sure my wench friends have ever gone that low...LOL



Hmmmm, well, I will say that the conversations degrade quickly when we all converse amongst ourselves.  I have never seen it like this on the boards though. . .lol.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Hmmmm, well, I will say that the conversations degrade quickly when we all converse amongst ourselves.  I have never seen it like this on the boards though. . .lol.



I personally think it's funny, and agree DC will be disappointed that he missed it


----------



## DIS_MERI

haha, 5 hours away and you guys fill up 2-3 pages again.  I'm just going to agree that DC will no longer be able to say its not a harem and leave it at that for my input 

Oh, and I'm going with pyrate booty being different from Louisa's booty, right?  Too many different definitions of booty, I suppose.....


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> I personally think it's funny, and agree DC will be disappointed that he missed it



Its certainly keeping me entertained.  I have been here since 4 a.m. so 12 hrs already and I won't be leaving here till after 8.  I am completely exhausted and I have only done 3 cases. . .this 3rd case has been going since noon.  I am about ready to scream.  The entertainment is helping me.


----------



## MICKEY88

DIS_MERI said:


> haha, 5 hours away and you guys fill up 2-3 pages again.  I'm just going to agree that DC will no longer be able to say its not a harem and leave it at that for my input
> 
> Oh, and I'm going with pyrate booty being different from Louisa's booty, right?  Too many different definitions of booty, I suppose.....



a real Pyrate will take good booty of any type..


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

MICKEY88 said:


> a real Pyrate will take good booty of any type..



Well since we are already in the bowels of H-E- double hockey sticks with the last two pages, can I actually comment on this? or should we divert the conversation to the NBA playoffs?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> haha, 5 hours away and you guys fill up 2-3 pages again.  I'm just going to agree that DC will no longer be able to say its not a harem and leave it at that for my input
> 
> Oh, and I'm going with pyrate booty being different from Louisa's booty, right?  Too many different definitions of booty, I suppose.....



Um, I think I'm going to "no comment" this. I'm already in enough trouble. *goes and stands in corner*


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Well since we are already in the bowels of H-E- double hockey sticks with the last two pages, can I actually comment on this? or should we divert the conversation to the NBA playoffs?



go for it


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Um, I think I'm going to "no comment" this. I'm already in enough trouble. *goes and stands in corner*


----------



## tlionheart78

MICKEY88 said:


> Often  ??  what the heck, so if other people leave and we're the only 2 here we aren't allowed to talk ???
> 
> Wow I must have missed that memo..
> 
> why exactly is it sad that 2 people can communicate without a room full of other people..??



Dude, I call 'em as I see 'em.  Now, watch me shift the blame to DC as he brought up the whole deal. 


DCTooTall said:


> You didn't miss a whole lot.    there were about 3 pages of just Mickey88 and Darcy going back and forth regarding the new PotC movie,   Wenches, Pyrates,  and general bad behavior.





MICKEY88 said:


> generally when they total the car, you have to buy it back, which costs around 200 bucks, then you have to get a salvage title, you could carry collision insurance, but what would ahppen is if you get in an accident, they come to look at car and see you didn't fix hail damage so they basically won't give you anything for body work, if there was engine damage etc in accident they should cover that, but odds are the cost would be enough for them to total car again.
> 
> sometimes depending on car and repair costs, you can get them to cut a check for less than total repair costs, and not total the car...to do that you have to convince them that replacing it with a comparable car, would cost way more than the claim ..



Progressive (hope that doesn't give away too much) didn't have much to say on that when they called yesterday.  I wanted to call them today, but we got completely hammered that I didn't find time to make the call.  Hopefully I can reach them tomorrow morning before the chaos at work really begins.



ahoff said:


> If the car runs ok, I would stick with the pos for a bit longer and save up for something better.  That is if it is regiserable.  And as DC says, you will save on collision insurance.  Of course this is coming from someone who trys not to drive much.



I also don't do much driving these days.  The only long distance driving I'd do would be to Kentucky and back.  Any long trips like to, saaaay, California or Floriday (Hmm, why would I choose _those_ states?) I'll fly.  The main thing I use my car for nowadays is to get to work and back, with the occasional trip to the grocery or other close shopping destination, and that's pretty much it.  Meh, I'll see how things go tomorrow.


----------



## tlionheart78

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sorry, I'm not really knowledgeable enough to give you good advice about this.  I hope the whole situation works out to your satisfaction though.  And I'm here for comedic relief if you need it...except when I'm doing the whole rat race thing as mentioned in the above post.



Hey, no matter what the outcome, you can say anything.  I think that one way or the other, I'll be suffering in some way.  It'll be by then that I could use a good laugh.


----------



## ctnurse

NJDiva said:


> See I wasn't the only one that noticed they were gone. And you won't leave us that easily. I just got back and I'm heading back for a weekend in July ...you'll get sucked right back in


Maybe they are no longer single or social???


MICKEY88 said:


> umm apparently not really..
> 
> 
> har·em   /ˈhɛərəm, ˈhær-/  Show Spelled
> [hair-uhm, har-]  Show IPA
> 
> noun
> 1. the part of a Muslim palace or house reserved for the residence of women.
> 2. the women in a Muslim household, including the mother, sisters, wives, concubines, daughters, entertainers, and servants.
> 3. Animal Behavior . a social group of females, as elephant seals, accompanied or followed by one fertile male who denies other males access to the group. EXPAND
> 4. Facetious  or Offensive . a group of women associated in any way with one man or household: Father joked that he had a harem of five daughters.
> COLLAPSE


Thanks for clearing this up for me!


LaLalovesWDW said:


> I need a harem to help with bills, housecleaning, child-rearing and babysitting (so I cna do more solo trips) . If DC wont claim them, send them to Jersey!


LOL funniest thing I have heard all day....Sent them up to ct when you are done with them. I will treat them well.


CoasterAddict said:


> Definition 4 is "facetious or offensive"? I don't that part either. And I guess women can't have harems then...  What do we have instead?


What can we have instead???


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> "Erection Collection"
> I  looked it up on the Internet.


My answer


MICKEY88 said:


> I'm just shocked that the  (Princesses) ??? in here have taken the conversation lower than the guys ever had..



Us princess surprise you pyrites all the time.


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> Us princess surprise you pyrites all the time.



hmm when did I turn into fools gold..


----------



## nurse.darcy

Finally home from work but not out of the woods yet.  I am on call tonight and work all day tomorrow. . .and from the look of the board at work, I won't get out of there even at the regular time tomorrow. . .Oh well, at least I am not on call this weekend.

On a positive note, I do move to my new pad (across the driveway) Saturday. . .yay.


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> I'm just shocked that the  (Princesses) ??? in here have taken the conversation lower than the guys ever had..



You're kidding, right? Women get much more raunchy than men. We're just usually a smidgen more subtle about it.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

CoasterAddict said:


> You're kidding, right? Women get much more raunchy than men. We're just usually a smidgen more subtle about it.



It's true! The wench does like to come out to play. It's what we do during our sleepovers after the pillowfights. Right ladies?


----------



## TekMickey

Well now... we know who the wild one is don't we fellas.


----------



## CoasterAddict

TekMickey said:


> Well now... we know who the wild one is don't we fellas.



*one*???


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> You're kidding, right? Women get much more raunchy than men. We're just usually a smidgen more subtle about it.



I have a lot of female friends, so I know what women are capable of.

The females in here have been calling themselves disney Princesses, so yes I was shocked.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

CoasterAddict said:


> *one*???


----------



## TekMickey

CoasterAddict said:


> *one*???


 
Ones!!!  You are correct. Oh innocent one.


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> I have a lot of female friends, so I know what women are capable of.
> 
> The females in here have been calling themselves disney Princesses, so yes I was shocked.



Hm, didn't take much. Disappointing.


----------



## nurse.darcy

TekMickey said:


> Well now... we know who the wild one is don't we fellas.



One?. . .ROFLMAO



CoasterAddict said:


> *one*???



Exactly



MICKEY88 said:


> I have a lot of female friends, so I know what women are capable of.
> 
> The females in here have been calling themselves disney Princesses, so yes I was shocked.



Well what were we supposed to call ourselves. . .this is a Disney forum after all.  Besides, Disney and Wench don't really go together.


----------



## CoasterAddict

TekMickey said:


> Ones!!!  You are correct. Oh innocent one.



<raises eyebrow> You can't be talking to me.


----------



## ctnurse

MICKEY88 said:


> hmm when did I turn into fools gold..


Gold now you are talking....


nurse.darcy said:


> Finally home from work but not out of the woods yet.  I am on call tonight and work all day tomorrow. . .and from the look of the board at work, I won't get out of there even at the regular time tomorrow. . .Oh well, at least I am not on call this weekend.
> I do move to my new pad (across the driveway) Saturday. . .yay.


On call suxs that is the great thing about my job NO on call!
Yay about the move! 


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> It's true! The wench does like to come out to play. It's what we do during our sleepovers after the pillowfights. Right ladies?


Right don't forget the drinks...


TekMickey said:


> Ones!!!  You are correct. Oh innocent one.



I AM the innocent one!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

y'all are a mess... I know Im not innocent, but trying my best to always remember which forum I am on at what time... LOL

Right now watching "Mob Wives"  Its weird... my finger is on the remote but I just can turn away.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

LaLalovesWDW said:


> y'all are a mess... I know Im not innocent, but trying my best to always remember which forum I am on at what time... LOL
> 
> Right now watching "Mob Wives"  Its weird... my finger is on the remote but I just can turn away.



I haven't seen Mob Wives.  Right now I'm on a reality tv kick and watching both AI and The Voice (which is way better than I thought it would be).


----------



## TekMickey

ctnurse said:


> I AM the innocent one!


 
Do I have to go back 101 pages to verify that?


No you are all innocent and sweet Disney Princesses.  Just as much as us guys are Charming Gentlemen or Pyrites.

Oh did I mention 24 more days....

Me thinks I might have to partake in this booty shakin.


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> Gold now you are talking....



hmm I like nurses, you like gold..let's talk..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

TekMickey said:


> No you are all innocent and sweet Disney Princesses.  Just as much as us guys are Charming Gentlemen or Pyrites.



I am definitely a princess. I just need a guy who loves the princess, but appreciates the wench.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Check out my new tag...


----------



## TekMickey

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I am definitely a princess. I just need a guy who loves the princess, but appreciates the wench.


 

Houston is 4 1/2 hours away!!!  Hmmm... bet that would keep the arguments down to a minimum.

shouldn't that be respect the Wench?


----------



## ctnurse

TekMickey said:


> Do I have to go back 101 pages to verify that?
> 
> 
> No you are all innocent and sweet Disney Princesses.  Just as much as us guys are Charming Gentlemen or Pyrites.
> 
> Oh did I mention 24 more days....
> 
> Me thinks I might have to partake in this booty shakin.


If I say it enough I might start believing it....


MICKEY88 said:


> hmm I like nurses, you like gold..let
> s talk..


I like a lot of things.....


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I am definitely a princess. I just need a guy who loves the princess, but appreciates the wench.


I think I might fit this????


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Check out my new tag...



Under a month very cool....I have to wait until August


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> I think I might fit this????



Wouldn't surprise me.  I can tell you share my split princess/wench personality. In other words, I think you are awesome.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

TekMickey said:


> Houston is 4 1/2 hours away!!!  Hmmm... bet that would keep the arguments down to a minimum.
> 
> shouldn't that be respect the Wench?



Hmmm...I think respect is important of course, but no, appreciate is what I meant.


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Wouldn't surprise me.  I can tell you share my split princess/wench personality. In other words, I think you are awesome.



thanks you made my night!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Well, Im about to turn in...have an 8am Office 2010 training session with one of our 70-something year old Executives. That should be fun. 

As I always do, I try to end my day reading a postive quote, affirmation, or yoga mantra.. So, I wanted to share with you all my quote for tonight (and hopefully will redeem myself from all my undisney-ish comments today )


_Finish each day and be done with it.  You have done what you could; some blunders and absurdities have crept in; forget them as soon as you can.  Tomorrow is a new day; you shall begin it serenely and with too high a spirit to be encumbered with your old nonsense.  ~Ralph Waldo Emerson​_


----------



## TekMickey

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hmmm...I think respect is important of course, but no, appreciate is what I meant.


 
Appreciate it is then.

Good night Lala, solve one problem at a time, there will always be more tomorrrow.


----------



## ToddRN

Wow, I'm amazed by all the nurses on here!!!  I've been on post intensive and rehab and about ready to go to the float pool to get away from the drama!!  Thank goodness for visits to Disney and occasionally regaining sanity!!!


----------



## Mousecreant

I keep trying to get on and post, but being away at work all day I come home and there are pages of replies and no way for me to catch up


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> umm apparently not really..
> 
> 
> har·em   /ˈhɛərəm, ˈhær-/  Show Spelled
> [hair-uhm, har-]  Show IPA
> 
> noun
> 1. the part of a Muslim palace or house reserved for the residence of women.
> 2. the women in a Muslim household, including the mother, sisters, wives, concubines, daughters, entertainers, and servants.
> 3. Animal Behavior . a social group of females, as elephant seals, accompanied or followed by one fertile male who denies other males access to the group. EXPAND
> 4. Facetious  or Offensive . a group of women associated in any way with one man or household: Father joked that he had a harem of five daughters.
> COLLAPSE



...


You aren't helping.





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Honestly, I'm kinda surprised you're still willing to settle for the video. You're going to see me in a couple months. If I were you, I'd be going for a live performance.



 Hmmm...   Video before the trip...   Live performance in person..    and maybe another video souvenir from the trip?





MICKEY88 said:


> he's going to hate me...LOL



  It definately crossed my mind.

   Although,  I think the next couple pages which your post led into is helping to make up for it.   



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> "Erection Collection"
> I  looked it up on the Internet.









MICKEY88 said:


> _Just choked on my diet Coke_
> 
> umm isn't this supposed to be a family friendly website..LOL



   We are the dark underbelly of the family friendly site.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> It came from a dictionary. So I guess it falls under educational??? Sorry, but coasteraddict asked the question and I couldn't let her down. Man, DC is going to die when he reads this. Wait, I mean "be sorry he missed it."



   It just gave me something great to read when I finally woke up!  



nurse.darcy said:


> Oh, I see. . .so its sort of a love/hate relationship. . .love the booty, tolerate each other. . .




  Is it bad that My first reaction to this was "I know several people who's relationships/marriages can be described the exact same way."





nurse.darcy said:


> I am sure he is sorry he is sleeping right now. . .lol



  Not really.  I was enjoying my sleep.   I also slept better today than I have in awhile.



MICKEY88 said:


> I personally think it's funny, and agree DC will be disappointed that he missed it



  It's so nice to know that everyone still thinks of me while I'm in bed.

  (Some possibly more than others.     )



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Um, I think I'm going to "no comment" this. I'm already in enough trouble. *goes and stands in corner*



Hmmm...   Just gives us a better view of the booty.   




Mousecreant said:


> I keep trying to get on and post, but being away at work all day I come home and there are pages of replies and no way for me to catch up




Well As i mentioned a few pages ago to someone else,    The nice thing about this thread is you don't really NEED to catch up if you miss a couple pages since we jump topics so often that 4 pages back could be 6 topics ago.  The result is you can just jump in at any time.


----------



## ctnurse

ToddRN said:


> Wow, I'm amazed by all the nurses on here!!!  I've been on post intensive and rehab and about ready to go to the float pool to get away from the drama!!  Thank goodness for visits to Disney and occasionally regaining sanity!!!



Hi and welcome...There are a few nurses and teachers...Some IT folks...I don't know if I'm missing anyone???  We REALLY are a fun bunch.  Feel free to jump right in.  Oh we do talk about Disney on occasion!!!



TGIF....What does everyone have planned?  DS will be gone tonight and tomorrow and I still don't have any plans. On  another note my August trip plans are coming together nicely.  I just booked the HDDR yesterday, I wasn't going to but DS asked.   We have gone the last 3 yrs so I was going to skip this year, I already have CP, CM, and GG booked for him, but I with the free Sangria it was hard to say no.

I think I just wrote the longest run-on sentence.  (Hopefully the teacher doesn't see it)

Have you guys heard about the kid in CT who can't go to the prom?  What do you all think.  Should he be allow to go?  I say YES.  I would love a guy to hang a cardboard sign asking me out!   So far he can't go


----------



## DisneydaveCT

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Thanks for the support. There is no one that cancer hasn't touched in some way and I am happy to work toward eradicating all forms of it. I will be participating in the Greater Bay Area relay on the south side of Houston. It's not my first relay, but it's been several years. Which relays are you visiting?



Tonight I will be spending time at the RFL of Springfield/Burke, then tomorrow it is the RFL of Eastern Prince William County, and RFL of Reston.  All of these are in Northern Virginia.

I hope your event is a successful one.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

ToddRN said:


> Wow, I'm amazed by all the nurses on here!!!  I've been on post intensive and rehab and about ready to go to the float pool to get away from the drama!!  Thank goodness for visits to Disney and occasionally regaining sanity!!!



Hey Todd! Welcome.... Im not a nurse but play one sometimes.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Mousecreant said:


> I keep trying to get on and post, but being away at work all day I come home and there are pages of replies and no way for me to catch up




I think someone used the term ADD a lil while back to describe this thread... so, you can always do like me and just start a new topic.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

ctnurse said:


> TGIF....What does everyone have planned?  DS will be gone tonight and tomorrow and I still don't have any plans. On  another note my August trip plans are coming together nicely.  I just booked the HDDR yesterday, I wasn't going to but DS asked.   We have gone the last 3 yrs so I was going to skip this year, I already have CP, CM, and GG booked for him, but I with the free Sangria it was hard to say no.
> 
> I think I just wrote the longest run-on sentence.  (Hopefully the teacher doesn't see it)
> 
> Have you guys heard about the kid in CT who can't go to the prom?  What do you all think.  Should he be allow to go?  I say YES.  I would love a guy to hang a cardboard sign asking me out!   So far he can't go



Yes, Fridaaaay! Im here waiting on gramps to get to work so I can train him in Microsoft Office.  Yet, he hasn't shown yet so Im forced to cause trouble on here.  DD is with her Dad this weekend so that means more mischief for me... probably head out to a movie after work (must see Thor 3D) and find someone to take me out tomorrow night.


----------



## ctnurse

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Yes, Fridaaaay! Im here waiting on gramps to get to work so I can train him in Microsoft Office.  Yet, he hasn't shown yet so Im forced to cause trouble on here.  DD is with her Dad this weekend so that means more mischief for me... probably head out to a movie after work (must see Thor 3D) and find someone to take me out tomorrow night.



Just how does one FIND someone to take them out??


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> Just how does one FIND someone to take them out??



Unleash your inner wench..


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> ...
> 1.We are the dark underbelly of the family friendly site.
> 
> 2.It's so nice to know that everyone still thinks of me while I'm in bed.
> 
> (Some possibly more than others.     )



1 So  that's why I like it here.  

2. I would never think of you when you aren't here, but unfortunately your dis-Harem talks about you, so it's hard to avoid discussing you.


----------



## TekMickey

ctnurse said:


> Just how does one FIND someone to take them out??


 

Yea, how does that happen?  Oh wait, Old fashion says I should be doing the taking.


----------



## MICKEY88

duplicate post


----------



## ctnurse

TekMickey said:


> Yea, how does that happen?  Oh wait, Old fashion says I should be doing the taking.



And if one more person tells me that I'm too nice,smart,nice,pretty...not to have a boyfriend I will scream!  The only action I get is my 90 yr old PT that rubs my arm and slaps my azz!  
Happy friday! 
Posting from iPhone


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> And if one more person tells me that I'm too nice,smart,nice,pretty...not to have a boyfriend I will scream!  The only action I get is my 90 yr old PT that rubs my arm and slaps my azz!
> Happy friday!
> Posting from iPhone



hmmm I know a Pyrate that would  be more than happy to slap your arm and rub you azz..


----------



## TekMickey

ctnurse said:


> The only action I get is my 90 yr old PT that rubs my arm and slaps my azz!


 

Lucky you...   I would even settle for that once in a while.   From a female of course.


----------



## NJDiva

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Yes, Fridaaaay! Im here waiting on gramps to get to work so I can train him in Microsoft Office.  Yet, he hasn't shown yet so Im forced to cause trouble on here.  DD is with her Dad this weekend so that means more mischief for me... probably head out to a movie after work *(must see Thor 3D)* and find someone to take me out tomorrow night.



you are so gonna love it in 3D...saw it this weekend with my friends and totally loved it. just so you know, you need to stay after the credits roll...don't leave!!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

ctnurse said:


> Just how does one FIND someone to take them out??



Well, if I was still at Disney, I would have had a date by now... I don't do online dating and every one at my job is gay or married, so Im still trying to figure it out myself.  Sometimes a little extra cleavage works, the produce aisle at the grocery store has had a few prospects... other than that, I don't know... damn, now Im depressed. LOL


----------



## DIS_MERI

Morning all   I am onj my phone at work and I am *so* bored!  My boss isn't here and I already did all 40 minutes of work I had and played an hour and a half of solitaire....I still need to print this weeks paychecks and vendor checks, but i can't do that without him here.  i know i only work 4 hours a week, but i am not used to being this bored.  i could do with the 'find someone to ask me out' advice, but since i only date-shop at  church, the cleavage and drinks won't really help 



great, my boss just called and he won't be here for another hour...zzzz....


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

DIS_MERI said:


> Morning all   I am onj my phone at work and I am *so* bored!  My boss isn't here and I already did all 40 minutes of work I had and played an hour and a half of solitaire....I still need to print this weeks paychecks and vendor checks, but i can't do that without him here.  i know i only work 4 hours a week, but i am not used to being this bored.  i could do with the 'find someone to ask me out' advice, but since i only date-shop at  church, the cleavage and drinks won't really help
> 
> 
> 
> great, my boss just called and he won't be here for another hour...zzzz....



Meri, you gotta learn how to stretch your 40 minutes of work across 4 hours... LOL.  

Well, Im not a church-goer, however, this past December, when I was home in West Palm Beach, my Mom suckered me into going to church for New Years eve, and whooo weee there were some nice looking men in there.  I don't think they do the interracial thing too much there so I kept my cleavage to myself.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Happy Friday the 13th! I haven't seen anyone in a ski mask yet, but I'm looking.


----------



## DIS_MERI

lol, there are plenty of good looking guys at my church....but all but 2 are married, one of those 2 is in a serious relationship and both are around 24 (and I'm nearly 36).  Since I want a guy all to myself, I'm holding out for someone new to show up   and, even without the church angle, cleavage was never my strong point


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Happy Friday the 13th! I haven't seen anyone in a ski mask yet, but I'm looking.



did you mean Hockey mask..??


----------



## DIS_MERI

MICKEY88 said:


> did you mean Hockey mask..??



personally, whether it is ski, hockey or scream mask, i am avoiding them


----------



## MICKEY88

DIS_MERI said:


> personally, whether it is ski, hockey or scream mask, i am avoiding them



smart move, I just thought that since it's Friday the 13th she might be thinking of Jason


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> did you mean Hockey mask..??



Um yes...but my defense is I've never seen the movie so I just know he's wearing some kind of mask.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Um yes...but my defense is I've never seen the movie so I just know he's wearing some kind of mask.



no problem... 
I was sitting here trying to figure out , why you mentioned a ski mask, so I went back a few pages to see if I missed something, then checked the news to see if  there was a big news story I missed.. it was driving me crazy... then i thought about the date, and made the possible connection


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> no problem...
> I was sitting here trying to figure out , why you mentioned a ski mask, so I went back a few pages to see if I missed something, then checked the news to see if  there was a big news story I missed.. it was driving me crazy... then i thought about the date, and made the possible connection



 I'm picturing you looking all around trying to find out the news about the terrible ski mask disaster.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm picturing you looking all around trying to find out the news about the terrible ski mask disaster.



LOL, I was thinking more along the lines of a serial mugger who wears a ski mask..but your vison is more interesting..


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Anyone heard from Madonna??  I hope she's ok since she got her script filled...


----------



## DCTooTall

DIS_MERI said:


> lol, there are plenty of good looking guys at my church....but all but 2 are married, one of those 2 is in a serious relationship and both are around 24 (and I'm nearly 36).  Since I want a guy all to myself, I'm holding out for someone new to show up   and, even without the church angle, cleavage was never my strong point



  Maybe you should add Lover of Disney to your search area.  It may not be church,   but you can be pretty sure that a guy who's secure in his love of the mouse will share several traits with church-bound guys.  (you know...  like not being a complete ***,  understanding the joy in life,  and knowing how princesses should be treated.)





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Um yes...but my defense is I've never seen the movie so I just know he's wearing some kind of mask.



  Oh you poor sheltered baby.   Maybe we should teach you what you are missing.



LaLalovesWDW said:


> Anyone heard from Madonna??  I hope she's ok since she got her script filled...



  Nope,   haven't seen her in a bit.   maybe she's just in too much pain (or feeling too good) to make it to her computer and spend time on DIS.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

DCTooTall said:


> Maybe you should add Lover of Disney to your search area.  It may not be church,   but you can be pretty sure that a guy who's secure in his love of the mouse will share several traits with church-bound guys.  (you know...  like not being a complete ***,  understanding the joy in life,  and knowing how princesses should be treated.)



You know, as sad as it is, that is so true. I once went on a date with this guy - fine as all hell, military man, good sense of humor. And (this was way before DD), I told him that I was taking my godchildren to disney for their birthday and he just went IN about how it was capitalism at its best, and just going on and on on how stupid the place is and just robbing hard working people.... I was so turned off but felt weird that I wanted to stab in his throat for talking bad about disney...


----------



## nurse.darcy

ToddRN said:


> Wow, I'm amazed by all the nurses on here!!!  I've been on post intensive and rehab and about ready to go to the float pool to get away from the drama!!  Thank goodness for visits to Disney and occasionally regaining sanity!!!



Hey there Todd.  Good to see you again.  Welcome to the Dark Side. . .lol.



DisneydaveCT said:


> Tonight I will be spending time at the RFL of Springfield/Burke, then tomorrow it is the RFL of Eastern Prince William County, and RFL of Reston.  All of these are in Northern Virginia.
> 
> I hope your event is a successful one.



Well, tonight for me its cooking at home and a nice glass of wine.  Yay. . .



LaLalovesWDW said:


> I think someone used the term ADD a lil while back to describe this thread... so, you can always do like me and just start a new topic.



See, this is how I would handle it. . .



LaLalovesWDW said:


> Yes, Fridaaaay! Im here waiting on gramps to get to work so I can train him in Microsoft Office.  Yet, he hasn't shown yet so Im forced to cause trouble on here.  DD is with her Dad this weekend so that means more mischief for me... probably head out to a movie after work (must see Thor 3D) and find someone to take me out tomorrow night.



Hmmmm, that is what I need to do.  Call in a favor and get my butt to the movies.



ctnurse said:


> Just how does one FIND someone to take them out??



Usually, I just invite someone out.  When you talk to nearly everyone you meet because that is just who you are, you can usually find someone.



MICKEY88 said:


> Unleash your inner wench..



Might have to do that this weekend.



MICKEY88 said:


> 1 So  that's why I like it here.
> 
> 2. I would never think of you when you aren't here, but unfortunately your dis-Harem talks about you, so it's hard to avoid discussing you.



You know that is why you like it here. . .lol



TekMickey said:


> Yea, how does that happen?  Oh wait, Old fashion says I should be doing the taking.



I am tired of being old fashioned. . .I vote for women asking men out since they rarely seem to ask us out.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Happy Friday the 13th! I haven't seen anyone in a ski mask yet, but I'm looking.



Well, its a typical hospital type friday the 13th here in the Cath Lab.  More work than we know what to do with. . .Happy Friday All. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


> You know, as sad as it is, that is so true. I once went on a date with this guy - fine as all hell, military man, good sense of humor. And (this was way before DD), I told him that I was taking my godchildren to disney for their birthday and he just went IN about how it was capitalism at its best, and just going on and on on how stupid the place is and just robbing hard working people.... I was so turned off but felt weird that I wanted to stab in his throat for talking bad about disney...



some people just don't get it.. last year this woman messaged me on a personals site, we messaged back and forth for a while,it turned out she works right across the street from me.She asked me about Disney because I mentioned it in my profile. When I told her I was  disney shareholder/collector, she said she didn't understand people that like disney or collect disney stuff, because that is very immature, I laughed..

then she asked when we could meet, and wanted to go to lunch, I told her that wasn't possible because she just didn't get the Disney thing. she continued to message me, saying she really wanted to meet, because I seemed like such a nice guy, I told her that was because I believed in Disney..LOL, she messaged me the entire 3 weeks I was in Orlando, in December, telling me how eager she was to meet me, and that we could do it when I got back to PA.  I finally said" you think Disney is immature, I think disney is the greatest thing around, therefore I see no possible relationship, no matter how nice a person you are , so it would be pointless for me to take you to lunch and spend my money on you.

she stopped messaging me..


----------



## ToddRN

I'm getting a kick out of all the guy comments on here... feel like I'm at the hospital with all my nurse cohorts!!!!!  Play nice- there are some decent guys out there...


----------



## DisneyMama629

Every man at my church seems to be married.  Where do you find the single men at church???


----------



## ctnurse

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Well, if I was still at Disney, I would have had a date by now... I don't do online dating and every one at my job is gay or married, so Im still trying to figure it out myself.  Sometimes a little extra cleavage works, the produce aisle at the grocery store has had a few prospects... other than that, I don't know... damn, now Im depressed. LOL


I know your depressed and I feel like a loser!


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm picturing you looking all around trying to find out the news about the terrible ski mask disaster.





LaLalovesWDW said:


> Anyone heard from Madonna??  I hope she's ok since she got her script filled...


I was thinking about her the other day.


ToddRN said:


> I'm getting a kick out of all the guy comments on here... feel like I'm at the hospital with all my nurse cohorts!!!!!  Play nice- there are some decent guys out there...



We are being nice.


I think that I'm going to have some yummy snacks and some tasty wine for dinner tonight.  Its great when I don't have to cook a healthy meal for my son...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Oh you poor sheltered baby.   Maybe we should teach you what you are missing.



Probably. l'll be the first to admit I have some pretty glaring holes in my film knowledge (ie. the godfather).


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

And all I know about Monty Python is that guy who says "come back and I'll bite your ankles" and "it's only a flesh wound."


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> some people just don't get it.. last year this woman messaged me on a personals site, we messaged back and forth for a while,it turned out she works right across the street from me.She asked me about Disney because I mentioned it in my profile. When I told her I was  disney shareholder/collector, she said she didn't understand people that like disney or collect disney stuff, because that is very immature, I laughed..
> 
> then she asked when we could meet, and wanted to go to lunch, I told her that wasn't possible because she just didn't get the Disney thing. she continued to message me, saying she really wanted to meet, because I seemed like such a nice guy, I told her that was because I believed in Disney..LOL, she messaged me the entire 3 weeks I was in Orlando, in December, telling me how eager she was to meet me, and that we could do it when I got back to PA.  I finally said" you think Disney is immature, I think disney is the greatest thing around, therefore I see no possible relationship, no matter how nice a person you are , so it would be pointless for me to take you to lunch and spend my money on you.
> 
> she stopped messaging me..



I will have to try this next time I am being stalked by a loser who doesn't get Disney. Maybe they will actually disappear.



ToddRN said:


> I'm getting a kick out of all the guy comments on here... feel like I'm at the hospital with all my nurse cohorts!!!!!  Play nice- there are some decent guys out there...



Todd, I work in the Cath Lab and I work with mostly male RNs.  Its the first time in my nursing career that I have felt that there was more testosterone than estrogen flowing.  Makes for a fun day though. . .lol.



DisneyMama629 said:


> Every man at my church seems to be married.  Where do you find the single men at church???



If you go to a relatively small church, it could be difficult to find single adults.  My church is huge and there are quite a few singles.  However, there are no single adult "groups" to hook up with so normally the single adults that are not college age or younger go unnoticed. I am personally thinking of taking on the task of single adults.  Hoping I can find someone to lead the group pastorally and I will be the facilitator.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> And all I know about Monty Python is that guy who says "come back and I'll bite your ankles" and "it's only a flesh wound."



I realize you are a bit younger than some of us, but not that young.  Although Monty Python sort of disbanded, there are several movies that were made by many members of the group.  The most prominent of these members being John Cleese and Michael Palin.  If you are familiar with movies such as Princess Bride, A Fish Called Wanda and Time Bandits (there are many others but I am not writing a novel here), then you have been privey to some of their later works as "sort of" individual artists. . .because each of these movies has the Monty Python touch. . .sort of. . .


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

nurse.darcy said:


> I will have to t
> 
> I realize you are a bit younger than some of us, but not that young.  Although Monty Python sort of disbanded, there are several movies that were made by many members of the group.  The most prominent of these members being John Cleese and Michael Palin.  If you are familiar with movies such as Princess Bride, A Fish Called Wanda and Time Bandits (there are many others but I am not writing a novel here), then you have been privey to some of their later works as "sort of" individual artists. . .because each of these movies has the Monty Python touch. . .sort of. . .



I didn't know that about The Princess Bride. It's one of my favorites. Cool! Asss Youuuuuuu Wishhhhhhh!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I didn't know that about The Princess Bride. It's one of my favorites. Cool! Asss Youuuuuuu Wishhhhhhh!!!



Hello, my name is Inego Montoya, you killed my father, prepare to die. . .lol.  I think I may watch this tonight for fun. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, so tomorrow is the BIG move across the parking lot. . .

I got the keys tonight. Its got tons more storage and more counter space in the kitchen.  YAY. . .


----------



## DIS_MERI

DisneyMama629 said:


> Every man at my church seems to be married.  Where do you find the single men at church???





nurse.darcy said:


> If you go to a relatively small church, it could be difficult to find single adults.  My church is huge and there are quite a few singles.  However, there are no single adult "groups" to hook up with so normally the single adults that are not college age or younger go unnoticed. I am personally thinking of taking on the task of single adults.  Hoping I can find someone to lead the group pastorally and I will be the facilitator.



I have the small church problem that Darcy speaks of.  We've actually had a couple of new guys show up lately, although most are a bit young for my tastes (or maybe I'm a bit old for theirs ).  So, no dating life for me.  I think the last time I went on a date with someone other than XH was 1997....and XH and I split 3 years ago.




nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, so tomorrow is the BIG move across the parking lot. . .
> 
> I got the keys tonight. Its got tons more storage and more counter space in the kitchen. YAY. . .



YAY!  Hope it all goes smoothly   Although my kids are gone for the weekend I have a full weekend planned, with yard sales to visit, a community picnic and an open house to attend.  Plus, I *must* get a lawn mower....


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

MICKEY88 said:


> some people just don't get it.. last year this woman messaged me on a personals site, we messaged back and forth for a while,it turned out she works right across the street from me.She asked me about Disney because I mentioned it in my profile. When I told her I was  disney shareholder/collector, she said she didn't understand people that like disney or collect disney stuff, because that is very immature, I laughed..
> 
> then she asked when we could meet, and wanted to go to lunch, I told her that wasn't possible because she just didn't get the Disney thing. she continued to message me, saying she really wanted to meet, because I seemed like such a nice guy, I told her that was because I believed in Disney..LOL, she messaged me the entire 3 weeks I was in Orlando, in December, telling me how eager she was to meet me, and that we could do it when I got back to PA.  I finally said" you think Disney is immature, I think disney is the greatest thing around, therefore I see no possible relationship, no matter how nice a person you are , so it would be pointless for me to take you to lunch and spend my money on you.
> 
> she stopped messaging me..



hehehe... love it!



DisneyMama629 said:


> Every man at my church seems to be married.  Where do you find the single men at church???



Do they have a singles group??  Or if not, maybe you can host one? 

In other news... I was supposed to go see Thor this evening after work, but work ran late so by the time I got to the theater the next showing available was after 10pm, the 7pm was sold out. (I live near an AMC dine-in theater that only has like 100 seats in each theater).  So I saw "Something Borrowed" instead. Such a cute movie...


----------



## ToddRN

nurse.darcy said:


> Hello, my name is Inego Montoya, you killed my father, prepare to die. . .lol.  I think I may watch this tonight for fun. . .




"Never go in against a Sicilian when death is on the line!"  "Inconceivable!!!"
Bwahahahahaha!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Probably. l'll be the first to admit I have some pretty glaring holes in my film knowledge (ie. the godfather).



  Egads!     Sounds like we need to give you a crash course to improve your film knowledge.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> And all I know about Monty Python is that guy who says "come back and I'll bite your ankles" and "it's only a flesh wound."



http://youtu.be/lfGpVcdqeS0

   There are a few people who felt this way when they've seen the pics of the new Beast's Castle.      


  "It's only a model."



nurse.darcy said:


> I realize you are a bit younger than some of us, but not that young.  Although Monty Python sort of disbanded, there are several movies that were made by many members of the group.  The most prominent of these members being John Cleese and Michael Palin.  If you are familiar with movies such as Princess Bride, A Fish Called Wanda and Time Bandits (there are many others but I am not writing a novel here), then you have been privey to some of their later works as "sort of" individual artists. . .because each of these movies has the Monty Python touch. . .sort of. . .



  How can you forget the Genius that is Eric Idle?!       Ok,   true,   His gig in the Imagination institute is kind of....   meh...      but you can't blame him for the crappy job Imangineering did in butchering that pavilion.



nurse.darcy said:


> Hello, my name is Inego Montoya, you killed my father, prepare to die. . .lol.  I think I may watch this tonight for fun. . .



http://youtu.be/VYVQooRSlzg

Double your geekdom,   double your fun.


----------



## karice2

Just checking in my solo pals and saw this interesting thread while I was watching The Rocky Horror Picture Show.

I was just reading through here and thought of a bunch of places that have worked for me to meet men.

I do well at Target. Yes I know Target. I have met two really nice guys at Target. One being the current BF.

I met a guy at jury duty once. He was pretty smart. 

Homeless Depot and Blowe's also have lots of men there. 

Getting coffee at 7-11. 

I meet men in all kinds of places. I think you also have to be open to meeting someone. I always strike up the conversation about the most random things. It always help to just be pleasant and smile. 

I once went on a date with a police officer who followed me because when I looked over, I smiled. 

Also for Church, if it has two services go to the early one. Men like to be out of church in time for the game. 

"There's a shortage of perfect bosom in the world, it would be a shame to ruin yours." - Wesley Princess Bride.


----------



## TekMickey

DIS_MERI said:


> So, no dating life for me. I think the last time I went on a date with someone other than XH was 1997....and XH and I split 3 years ago.


 
My DD was born in 2000 so 1998ish or so since the last time I have courted a lady.

My skills have left me I am afraid, so I kind of understand your issue.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Egads!     Sounds like we need to give you a crash course to improve your film knowledge.



"Egads!" Love it!  No one has used that word since the Ghostbusters. What other gems are you saving?


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

G'night singles and friends....  gonna catch a few winks, then head up to the poconos for some r&r


----------



## TekMickey

nurse.darcy said:


> I am tired of being old fashioned. . .I vote for women asking men out since they rarely seem to ask us out.. .


 
That would be a little easier.

Women sometimes just seem unapproachable. You never know if they are waiting for a 6ft wrestler boyfried to show up and pound you into the ground like a soda can.

Guys... not so much. You pretty much look at us and you have our attention.


----------



## DisneyMama629

nurse.darcy said:


> If you go to a relatively small church, it could be difficult to find single adults.  My church is huge and there are quite a few singles.  However, there are no single adult "groups" to hook up with so normally the single adults that are not college age or younger go unnoticed. I am personally thinking of taking on the task of single adults.  Hoping I can find someone to lead the group pastorally and I will be the facilitator.



I actually go to a pretty big church and there is a singles group.  Perhaps I should actually go to it!



DIS_MERI said:


> I have the small church problem that Darcy speaks of.  We've actually had a couple of new guys show up lately, although most are a bit young for my tastes (or maybe I'm a bit old for theirs ).  So, no dating life for me.  I think the last time I went on a date with someone other than XH was 1997....and XH and I split 3 years ago.



I keep meeting guys who are a little older than I'd like.  Send me some of the young ones and I can send you some of the older ones!



karice2 said:


> I was just reading through here and thought of a bunch of places that have worked for me to meet men.
> 
> I do well at Target. Yes I know Target. I have met two really nice guys at Target. One being the current BF.
> 
> I met a guy at jury duty once. He was pretty smart.
> 
> Homeless Depot and Blowe's also have lots of men there.
> 
> Getting coffee at 7-11.
> 
> I meet men in all kinds of places. I think you also have to be open to meeting someone. I always strike up the conversation about the most random things. It always help to just be pleasant and smile.
> 
> I once went on a date with a police officer who followed me because when I looked over, I smiled.
> 
> Also for Church, if it has two services go to the early one. Men like to be out of church in time for the game.



I like these ideas!!!



TekMickey said:


> Women sometimes just seem unapproachable. You never know if they are waiting for a 6ft wrestler boyfried to show up and pound you into the ground like a soda can.
> 
> Guys... not so much. You pretty much look at us and you have our attention.



What makes a woman seem approachable?  I seem to struggle with looking approachable.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

TekMickey said:


> That would be a little easier.
> 
> Women sometimes just seem unapproachable. You never know if they are waiting for a 6ft wrestler boyfried to show up and pound you into the ground like a soda can.
> 
> Guys... not so much. You pretty much look at us and you have our attention.



But that can also be part of the problem. With many guys, every woman who looks at you has your attention. At the same time. While you're standing right next to us.


----------



## ahoff

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Probably. l'll be the first to admit I have some pretty glaring holes in my film knowledge (ie. the godfather).



How about Tarantino movies?  Coen Brothers?  Kevin Smith flix?



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> And all I know about Monty Python is that guy who says "come back and I'll bite your ankles" and "it's only a flesh wound."



I kind of like the Castle Antrhax scene....

And oh yeah, "bring out your Dead"



nurse.darcy said:


> If you go to a relatively small church, it could be difficult to find single adults.  My church is huge and there are quite a few singles.  However, there are no single adult "groups" to hook up with so normally the single adults that are not college age or younger go unnoticed. I am personally thinking of taking on the task of single adults.  Hoping I can find someone to lead the group pastorally and I will be the facilitator.



Not many single woman in my church.  Except much older.



nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, so tomorrow is the BIG move across the parking lot. . .
> 
> I got the keys tonight. Its got tons more storage and more counter space in the kitchen.  YAY. . .



Good luck with the move!



karice2 said:


> Just checking in my solo pals and saw this interesting thread while I was watching The Rocky Horror Picture Show.
> 
> I was just reading through here and thought of a bunch of places that have worked for me to meet men.
> 
> I do well at Target. Yes I know Target. I have met two really nice guys at Target. One being the current BF.
> 
> I met a guy at jury duty once. He was pretty smart.
> 
> Homeless Depot and Blowe's also have lots of men there.
> 
> Getting coffee at 7-11.
> 
> I meet men in all kinds of places. I think you also have to be open to meeting someone. I always strike up the conversation about the most random things. It always help to just be pleasant and smile.
> 
> I once went on a date with a police officer who followed me because when I looked over, I smiled.
> 
> Also for Church, if it has two services go to the early one. Men like to be out of church in time for the game.
> 
> "There's a shortage of perfect bosom in the world, it would be a shame to ruin yours." - Wesley Princess Bride.



There are also  lots of single women at running events.  Maybe that is why I enter all these races!



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> "Egads!" Love it!  No one has used that word since the Ghostbusters. What other gems are you saving?



Gadzooks?



LaLalovesWDW said:


> G'night singles and friends....  gonna catch a few winks, then head up to the poconos for some r&r



Have a good trip.

After seeing a band tonight, not much else for me this weekend.  I have 10 yards of mulch to move and still working on my kitchen. And it is time to getmy summer car ready for the road.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## TekMickey

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> But that can also be part of the problem. With many guys, every woman who looks at you has your attention. At the same time. While you're standing right next to us.


 

Ok that one hurt a little.  Good burn.  I can see you're a little vexed.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

TekMickey said:


> Ok that one hurt a little.  Good burn.  I can see you're a little vexed.



Not vexed at all. I was just sayin.


----------



## TekMickey

DisneyMama629 said:


> What makes a woman seem approachable? I seem to struggle with looking approachable.


 
Don't keep looking at the door as if you are expecting someone.
Don't be afraid to make eye contact.  Maybe even a head nod as if to say Hi.
If that doesn't get a responce, get up and purposly walk by on your way to the bathroom and give a friendly smile. 
This is considered flirting.

This may not work for all guys as not all of us are created equal.  Some of us don't get it right away and you have to hit us over the head with a frying pan. 

Disclaimer:  Haven't dated in over 12 years so may not have a clue how it works anymore.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> "Egads!" Love it!  No one has used that word since the Ghostbusters. What other gems are you saving?



   I have a bunch of them.  but,  i like to use them sparingly.  Don't need to blow all my surprises.



TekMickey said:


> Don't keep looking at the door as if you are expecting someone.
> Don't be afraid to make eye contact.  Maybe even a head nod as if to say Hi.
> If that doesn't get a responce, get up and purposly walk by on your way to the bathroom and give a friendly smile.
> This is considered flirting.
> 
> This may not work for all guys as not all of us are created equal.  Some of us don't get it right away and you have to hit us over the head with a frying pan.
> 
> Disclaimer:  Haven't dated in over 12 years so may not have a clue how it works anymore.




  Put me into the frying pan group.   I never seem to notice when a girl is flirting with me.


----------



## MICKEY88

TekMickey said:


> This may not work for all guys as not all of us are created equal.  Some of us don't get it right away and you have to hit us over the head with a frying pan.



that would be me


----------



## nurse.darcy

ToddRN said:


> "Never go in against a Sicilian when death is on the line!"  "Inconceivable!!!"
> Bwahahahahaha!!!



Yes. . .another person who understands my straaaaaaange addiction to this movie



DCTooTall said:


> Egads!     Sounds like we need to give you a crash course to improve your film knowledge.
> http://youtu.be/lfGpVcdqeS0
> 
> There are a few people who felt this way when they've seen the pics of the new Beast's Castle.
> "It's only a model."
> How can you forget the Genius that is Eric Idle?!       Ok,   true,   His gig in the Imagination institute is kind of....   meh...      but you can't blame him for the crappy job Imangineering did in butchering that pavilion.
> http://youtu.be/VYVQooRSlzg
> Double your geekdom,   double your fun.



I didn't forget Eric.  Its just that John Cleese and Michael Palin have been more prominent in making movies that are more "Monty Pythonish". 



karice2 said:


> Just checking in my solo pals and saw this interesting thread while I was watching The Rocky Horror Picture Show.
> 
> I was just reading through here and thought of a bunch of places that have worked for me to meet men.
> 
> I do well at Target. Yes I know Target. I have met two really nice guys at Target. One being the current BF.
> 
> I met a guy at jury duty once. He was pretty smart.
> 
> Homeless Depot and Blowe's also have lots of men there.
> 
> Getting coffee at 7-11.
> 
> I meet men in all kinds of places. I think you also have to be open to meeting someone. I always strike up the conversation about the most random things. It always help to just be pleasant and smile.
> 
> I once went on a date with a police officer who followed me because when I looked over, I smiled.
> 
> Also for Church, if it has two services go to the early one. Men like to be out of church in time for the game.
> 
> "There's a shortage of perfect bosom in the world, it would be a shame to ruin yours." - Wesley Princess Bride.



Ahhhh, another Princess Bride fan.  Anyway, I just might employ your other tecniques. The real problem is I don't have trouble meeting men.  I don't have trouble finding men to date.  What I have trouble finding is men that I want to keep around for longer than a couple months.  Men. . .just so you know how women are wired.  You can be a gorgeous hunk of a man but if you have NOTHING else going for you, we will NOT KEEP YOU AROUND. Talk to us, treat us with respect, tell us you miss us, don't be afraid to be emotional.  We like this stuff.  It keeps us around. Oh, and guys, don't be afraid to tell us (gently) when we are not being "the woman of your dreams".  And never assume we will get physical with you just because you find us physically attractive.



TekMickey said:


> My DD was born in 2000 so 1998ish or so since the last time I have courted a lady.  My skills have left me I am afraid, so I kind of understand your issue.



Wow, you used the word "court". . .lol.  That sounds like something my grandfather would say.  He died in 1981. I find your use of chivalrous terms to be quite awesome.  Of course, I am one of the older folk on this board so ya know. . .lol.



TekMickey said:


> That would be a little easier. Women sometimes just seem unapproachable. You never know if they are waiting for a 6ft wrestler boyfried to show up and pound you into the ground like a soda can. Guys... not so much. You pretty much look at us and you have our attention.



Okay, if we act aloof and unapproachable it is because we have been burned many times and just get tired of trying to figure out if you really like us or not.  True story. . .I met a man in a 7-eleven.  I went into the store to buy a bottle of water and nearly knocked him down in my rush.  I apologized and went out to finish pumping my gas.  He came out and started up a conversation with me.  We ended up dating for quite a while.  He introduced me to my church here in Florida that I currently attend.  Had I not been able to smile and talk to him, we would have never met and we would never have the friendship we do today.  We no longer date, but I have a great friend that will change the oil in my car and check out my car when I think something is wrong. . .lol.



DisneyMama629 said:


> I actually go to a pretty big church and there is a singles group.  Perhaps I should actually go to it!
> I keep meeting guys who are a little older than I'd like.  Send me some of the young ones and I can send you some of the older ones!
> I like these ideas!!!
> What makes a woman seem approachable?  I seem to struggle with looking approachable.



Just smile and talk to everyone. . .You never know when the one you are talking to might be your knight in shining armour.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> But that can also be part of the problem. With many guys, every woman who looks at you has your attention. At the same time. While you're standing right next to us.



While I understand that, the truth is that unless you are offering up physical gratification, they really only want to know if you are even slightly interested so that they can have a companion for a nice meal or a movie.  The other stuff can be figured out later.  



ahoff said:


> How about Tarantino movies?  Coen Brothers?  Kevin Smith flix? I kind of like the Castle Antrhax scene....And oh yeah, "bring out your Dead"
> 
> Not many single woman in my church.  Except much older.
> 
> Good luck with the move!
> 
> There are also  lots of single women at running events.  Maybe that is why I enter all these races!
> 
> Gadzooks?
> 
> Have a good trip.
> 
> After seeing a band tonight, not much else for me this weekend.  I have 10 yards of mulch to move and still working on my kitchen. And it is time to getmy summer car ready for the road.
> 
> Have a great weekend!



1.  All great movie guys.  I do love what they put out.  We were just specifically talking about Monty Python. . .lol.

2.  Maybe you need a new church.  My church has so many mixed ages that we have trouble keeping track of singles. . .hence my need to put together a singles group.



TekMickey said:


> Ok that one hurt a little.  Good burn.  I can see you're a little vexed.



Oh I don't think she is vexed.  I think it is more a venus v mars affect.  You all would like a direct approach such as "Hey, I like you. . .I am interested in getting to know you better". . .we like "wow, you are beautiful and I would love to take you out to dinner".  However. . .the line we like can also be interpreted by us as dang I would love to have my way with you. . .do I really have to buy dinner to do that?  We women tend to be slightly complicated in that way.  Its the wiring. . .



TekMickey said:


> Don't keep looking at the door as if you are expecting someone.
> Don't be afraid to make eye contact.  Maybe even a head nod as if to say Hi.
> If that doesn't get a responce, get up and purposly walk by on your way to the bathroom and give a friendly smile.
> This is considered flirting.
> 
> This may not work for all guys as not all of us are created equal.  Some of us don't get it right away and you have to hit us over the head with a frying pan.
> 
> Disclaimer:  Haven't dated in over 12 years so may not have a clue how it works anymore.



99.9 percent of the time we are not expecting anyone to come through that door.  The truth is we are usually hoping a friend comes along and 1. either stays with us through the conversation and then tells us we are doing good by keeping up the conversation, or 2. tells us to move on. . .stop wasting time.  We have no clue what is good for us and what we really need.  It just magically happens sometimes that we get it right.  



DCTooTall said:


> I have a bunch of them.  but,  i like to use them sparingly.  Don't need to blow all my surprises.
> Put me into the frying pan group.   I never seem to notice when a girl is flirting with me.





MICKEY88 said:


> that would be me



Okay frying pan guys. . .hear me out.  Please do us the courtesy of at least TRYING to ask us out for a date.  We might reject you, but if you don't ask, you will never know if we were interested or not.  I know it would be easier if we hit you upside the head with a frying pan but our upbringing taught us that we arent supposed to ask guys out or be the aggressor in any relationship. . .we are the meek ones.  Some of use get over this, but most of us still want a knight to come riding up on a white horse and sweep us off our feet. . .cause that is what we were "taught" should happen. . .


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Darcy, I think you misunderstood me. I don't mean guys who are looking at me.
 I was talking about the guy who's already with me and having bad behavior. You know, some guys are too easily distracted.  But I also recognize that, since xh cheated on me, I tend to be a little sensitive. Anyway, I hope this clears up my meaning. 

I'm definitely not saying any of the guys on this board are like this. Just *some* men I have run across.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Well, all the stuff I had in the old apartment is now in the new apartment.  I started moving stuff last night and finished about 15 minutes ago.  I love having the extra space, a real bedroom, a dining room, more counter space in the kitchen and lots of closet space.  

Hope you all are having a great Saturday.  Now I gotta figure what I am bringing to the potluck tomorrow at church.


----------



## nurse.darcy

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Darcy, I think you misunderstood me. I don't mean guys who are looking at me.
> I was talking about the guy who's already with me and having bad behavior. You know, some guys are too easily distracted.  But I also recognize that, since xh cheated on me, I tend to be a little sensitive. Anyway, I hope this clears up my meaning.
> 
> I'm definitely not saying any of the guys on this board are like this. Just *some* men I have run across.



Oh, I understood. . .I just know that most guys are not like our XHs.  I truly believe that and chose to change your meaning to make it more fun.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh, I understood. . .I just know that most guys are not like our XHs.  I truly believe that and chose to change your meaning to make it more fun.



 Thanks for reminding me about the good guys.

Congrats on your new digs!


----------



## MICKEY88

DisneyMama629 said:


> What makes a woman seem approachable?  I seem to struggle with looking approachable.



the Pirate costume works for me..


----------



## DisneyMama629

TekMickey said:


> Don't keep looking at the door as if you are expecting someone.
> Don't be afraid to make eye contact.  Maybe even a head nod as if to say Hi.
> If that doesn't get a responce, get up and purposly walk by on your way to the bathroom and give a friendly smile.
> This is considered flirting.
> 
> This may not work for all guys as not all of us are created equal.  Some of us don't get it right away and you have to hit us over the head with a frying pan.
> 
> Disclaimer:  Haven't dated in over 12 years so may not have a clue how it works anymore.



Those sound good to me!  I'll have to work on being more approachable.  Does it matter if a woman is with a friend or two?  Do guys get scared to come up to a group of women?



MICKEY88 said:


> the Pirate costume works for me..



Maybe I'll wear it when I go out tonight!


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> 1. Talk to us, treat us with respect, tell us you miss us, don't be afraid to be emotional.  We like this stuff.  It keeps us around. Oh, and guys, don't be afraid to tell us (gently) when we are not being "the woman of your dreams".  And never assume we will get physical with you just because you find us physically attractive.
> 
> 
> 2.Okay, if we act aloof and unapproachable it is because we have been burned many times and just get tired of trying to figure out if you really like us or not.
> 
> 3.Oh I don't think she is vexed.  I think it is more a venus v mars affect.  You all would like a direct approach such as "Hey, I like you. . .I am interested in getting to know you better". . .we like "wow, you are beautiful and I would love to take you out to dinner".  However. . .the line we like can also be interpreted by us as dang I would love to have my way with you. . .do I really have to buy dinner to do that?  We women tend to be slightly complicated in that way.  Its the wiring. . .
> 
> 4.Okay frying pan guys. . .hear me out.  Please do us the courtesy of at least TRYING to ask us out for a date.  We might reject you, but if you don't ask, you will never know if we were interested or not.  I know it would be easier if we hit you upside the head with a frying pan but our upbringing taught us that we arent supposed to ask guys out or be the aggressor in any relationship. . .we are the meek ones.  Some of use get over this, but most of us still want a knight to come riding up on a white horse and sweep us off our feet. . .cause that is what we were "taught" should happen. . .



1. and then the woman dumps the guy for a badboy, because women want the edge of danger.

2. and men have been burned just as many times, 


3..WOW, so wanting to get to know a woman is bad,, but taking her to dinner before knowing her is good ?? 

4.hogwash, you want to be modern women, want to be equals, yet you want to claim meekness and such...LOL if you want things the old fashioned way then you would be subserviant to men, is that really a good thing..


----------



## MICKEY88

DisneyMama629 said:


> Maybe I'll wear it when I go out tonight!




let me know how that works out.. oh and post pics...


----------



## TekMickey

DisneyMama629 said:


> Those sound good to me! I'll have to work on being more approachable.
> Does it matter if a woman is with a friend or two? Do guys get scared to come up to a group of women?


 

Ok from a guys perspective you have to be careful not to bring your own competition.  You might be looking at him but he might be looking at your friend. So be careful there and have a ladies agreement before you go out.

And yes, to some guys a group of women are a lioness pride just waiting to rip a man apart.  Especially if one of them just broke up with their boyfriend due to cheating or other unknown reason and they are taking her out to make her feel better.  That is when guys stand no chance at all.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> 1. and then the woman dumps the guy for a badboy, because women want the edge of danger.
> 
> 2. and men have been burned just as many times,
> 
> 
> 3..WOW, so wanting to get to know a woman is bad,, but taking her to dinner before knowing her is good ??
> 
> 4.hogwash, you want to be modern women, want to be equals, yet you want to claim meekness and such...LOL if you want things the old fashioned way then you would be subserviant to men, is that really a good thing..



hogwash. . .all I wanted is for you men not to be afraid of askng us out.  Sometimes we might say no but there are those times that we actually say yes.  . .



TekMickey said:


> Ok from a guys perspective you have to be careful not to bring your own competition.  You might be looking at him but he might be looking at your friend. So be careful there and have a ladies agreement before you go out.
> 
> And yes, to some guys a group of women are a lioness pride just waiting to rip a man apart.  Especially if one of them just broke up with their boyfriend due to cheating or other unknown reason and they are taking her out to make her feel better.  That is when guys stand no chance at all.



I don't normally hang with a large group.  I don't want competition.


----------



## DIS_MERI

ToddRN said:


> "Never go in against a Sicilian when death is on the line!"  "Inconceivable!!!"
> Bwahahahahaha!!!



I also *love* Princess Bride.  I think I will have to watch that tonight 



TekMickey said:


> My DD was born in 2000 so 1998ish or so since the last time I have courted a lady.



My oldest was also born in 2000.  I'm still not sure how those (almost) 11 years went by so quickly 



TekMickey said:


> Don't keep looking at the door as if you are expecting someone.



I'm not expecting someone, I'm checking to make sure my kids aren't escaping   Same thing with the room scans during the conversation....making sure no one that belongs to me is doing something they shouldn't be.  It doesn't matter if they're there or not, it is habit....


Had a great, but tiring, day so far.  Good finds at the big yard sale I went to, community picnic was nice.  I want to know, however, how I managed to become temporary custodian of 2 turtles and a dog on a kid-free weekend???  Ah well, Princess Bride will make it much better (and sure beats mopping the kitchen floor....)!


----------



## TekMickey

Oh and did I mention that ....

\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ This bar is not moving fast enough and this number \/ is not going down very quickly either.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> hogwash. . .all I wanted is for you men not to be afraid of askng us out.  Sometimes we might say no but there are those times that we actually say yes.


Most men don't like rejection anymore than women do, part of the problem especially for guys over 40 is that so many women are bitter and have negative opinions of men due to past experiences..they have preconcieved notions and sometimes hear something other than what we say

"However. . .the line we like can also be interpreted by us as dang I would love to have my way with you. . .do I really have to buy dinner to do that?"


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> Most men don't like rejection anymore than women do, part of the problem especially for guys over 40 is that so many women are bitter and have negative opinions of men due to past experiences..they have preconcieved notions and sometimes hear something other than what we say
> 
> "However. . .the line we like can also be interpreted by us as dang I would love to have my way with you. . .do I really have to buy dinner to do that?"



While I understand your answer, the truth is that women my age (its the same category you fall into) really prefer to have a man choose to call on us or ask us out. . .I still have issues trying to ask a man out, though I want to be able to.  It just messes with my psych


----------



## CoasterAddict

TekMickey said:


> Oh and did I mention that ....
> 
> \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ This bar is not moving fast enough ....



If the bar is moving you probably had too much tequila.


----------



## karice2

I don't really ask men out but I do give them a chance to know that I am interested. I usually offer to do something really cool at some point and then don't mention it again. They know I am willing to do something with them but leave the ball in their court as to whether they want to ask me. 

Example: I really like doing X, think you will love. We should try it sometime. 

I never mention anything else about it. Works 8 times out of 10.


----------



## Floydian

karice2 said:


> I don't really ask men out but I do give them a chance to know that I am interested. I usually offer to do something really cool at some point and then don't mention it again. They know I am willing to do something with them but leave the ball in their court as to whether they want to ask me.
> 
> Example: I really like doing X, think you will love. We should try it sometime.
> 
> I never mention anything else about it. Works 8 times out of 10.



I like this approach. I'm not just gun-shy, I'm also dense, so every little bit helps. 

So is anyone at WDW right this minute? I'm bored and not entirely sober, so I was thinking of heading to MK for Fireworks, Shows, Parades, Rides, etc. If you are here/there, I can meet you in about 30 minutes (that's the time from my front door to the turnstiles at MK, including the Monorail ride from parking).

_Ok, so I really don't expect to meet anyone. I just want to rub it in how close I live._


----------



## Floydian

While looking through a previously unpacked box, I found a bottle of Drakkar Noir.

Southern Comfort, Vicodin, Metallica, and Drakkar Noir. Nothing good can possibly come of this. 

P.S. Why does it feel like 1989?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> Most men don't like rejection anymore than women do, part of the problem especially for guys over 40 is that so many women are bitter and have negative opinions of men due to past experiences..they have preconcieved notions and sometimes hear something other than what we say
> 
> "However. . .the line we like can also be interpreted by us as dang I would love to have my way with you. . .do I really have to buy dinner to do that?"



Yep. No one is around for thirty or forty years without having some history.  While I don't think mine has made me bitter, it has definitely made me more cautious. And that affects my interactions with guys.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Floydian said:


> While looking through a previously unpacked box, I found a bottle of Drakkar Noir.
> 
> Southern Comfort, Vicodin, Metallica, and Drakkar Noir. Nothing good can possibly come of this.
> 
> P.S. Why does it feel like 1989?



I was in the fifth grade and dancing along to Paula Abdul in 1989.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Floydian said:


> While looking through a previously unpacked box, I found a bottle of Drakkar Noir.
> 
> Southern Comfort, Vicodin, Metallica, and Drakkar Noir. Nothing good can possibly come of this.
> 
> P.S. Why does it feel like 1989?



Brad, if you said 1999, I would start singing a Prince song. . .lol.

Anyway, I am home and bored. . .well not really bored.  Just wiped out from moving into the new place. . .The bigger place. . .ya know. . .lol.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> While I understand your answer, the truth is that women my age (its the same category you fall into) really prefer to have a man choose to call on us or ask us out. . .I still have issues trying to ask a man out, though I want to be able to.  It just messes with my psych



I've never questioned that, just stating why a lot of men are hesitant to ask.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Floydian said:


> While looking through a previously unpacked box, I found a bottle of Drakkar Noir.
> 
> Southern Comfort, Vicodin, Metallica, and Drakkar Noir. Nothing good can possibly come of this.
> 
> P.S. Why does it feel like 1989?



Sounds like a dangerous night. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> I've never questioned that, just stating why a lot of men are hesitant to ask.



I totally get that.  I wish I could present myself with a big sign on my forehead saying "approachable". . .lol.  unfortunately, I don't come with directions or a label.  It would make life easier.  Of course if you all came with a label it would be great as well.  Hmmmmm, is there someone out there who can make up labels for us?. . .pretty please?


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Yep. No one is around for thirty or forty years without having some history.  While I don't think mine has made me bitter, it has definitely made me more cautious. And that affects my interactions with guys.



nothing wrong with cautious, but too many women are bitter,


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> nothing wrong with cautious, but too many women are bitter,



I have thrown caution to the wind and I left bitter at its doorstep.  I don't want to spend the rest of my life alone so I choose to meet and enjoy the company of those I meet along the way.  But what I really want is companionship. . .just plain ole companionship.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> I have thrown caution to the wind and I left bitter at its doorstep.  I don't want to spend the rest of my life alone so I choose to meet and enjoy the company of those I meet along the way.  But what I really want is companionship. . .just plain ole companionship.



another problem is so many women believ in the old play hard to get thing,
i for one get bored and move on, life is too short to play games


----------



## DisneyMama629

MICKEY88 said:


> another problem is so many women believ in the old play hard to get thing,
> i for one get bored and move on, life is too short to play games



My friend does the hard to get thing.  I try to be upfront with what I want.  She seems to have more guys that want to date her, so I sometimes wonder if I need to step up my hard to get game!


----------



## MICKEY88

DisneyMama629 said:


> My friend does the hard to get thing.  I try to be upfront with what I want.  She seems to have more guys that want to date her, so I sometimes wonder if I need to step up my hard to get game!



perhaps it works with younger guys,


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Floydian said:


> I like this approach. I'm not just gun-shy, I'm also dense, so every little bit helps.
> 
> So is anyone at WDW right this minute? I'm bored and not entirely sober, so I was thinking of heading to MK for Fireworks, Shows, Parades, Rides, etc. If you are here/there, I can meet you in about 30 minutes (that's the time from my front door to the turnstiles at MK, including the Monorail ride from parking).
> 
> _Ok, so I really don't expect to meet anyone. I just want to rub it in how close I live._



ok, that is just evil to rub it in like that. 



Floydian said:


> While looking through a previously unpacked box, I found a bottle of Drakkar Noir.
> 
> Southern Comfort, Vicodin, Metallica, and Drakkar Noir. Nothing good can possibly come of this.
> 
> P.S. Why does it feel like 1989?



mmmm, I could use some of that right now



karice2 said:


> I don't really ask men out but I do give them a chance to know that I am interested. I usually offer to do something really cool at some point and then don't mention it again. They know I am willing to do something with them but leave the ball in their court as to whether they want to ask me.
> 
> Example: I really like doing X, think you will love. We should try it sometime.
> 
> I never mention anything else about it. Works 8 times out of 10.



Great idea! Maybe I will try this. 


Im taking notes from all the great info the guys are giving up, too.


----------



## Floydian

12:40am and Casey's is still serving. I'm really tempted to get a BBQ Slaw Dog, but nothing good can come of that either.


----------



## nurse.darcy

I am trying to fall back asleep. . .its way too early for a wake up call.  
The thunder woke me up. . .Casey's is evil to eat at night. . .(sorry Brad). . .Brett has seats for Blue Man that nearly have him sitting on the stage. . .=jealous. . .can I get some more sleep please?

These are the random thoughts that invade my brain at 5 a.m. when I plan on sleeping till 10.


----------



## nurse.darcy

The thunder and lightning are so close it feels as if they are right outside the apartment.  I have a busy day planned and need to go back to sleep. . .but the lightning looks like fire outside my window and the thunder sounds like its right inside the house. . .ugh. . .


----------



## DisneydaveCT

nurse.darcy said:


> The thunder and lightning are so close it feels as if they are right outside the apartment.  I have a busy day planned and need to go back to sleep. . .but the lightning looks like fire outside my window and the thunder sounds like its right inside the house. . .ugh. . .



I love a good thunderstorm.  Maybe I should move to Florida someday.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

nurse.darcy said:


> I have thrown caution to the wind and I left bitter at its doorstep.  I don't want to spend the rest of my life alone so I choose to meet and enjoy the company of those I meet along the way.  But what I really want is companionship. . .just plain ole companionship.



I, too, want companionship but I ak also greedy and want that companionship in a LTR.  I have many friends whose companionship I enjoy, but I am still looking for the one special .


----------



## DisneydaveCT

MICKEY88 said:


> Most men don't like rejection anymore than women do, part of the problem especially for guys over 40 is that so many women are bitter and have negative opinions of men due to past experiences..they have preconcieved notions and sometimes hear something other than what we say
> 
> "However. . .the line we like can also be interpreted by us as dang I would love to have my way with you. . .do I really have to buy dinner to do that?"



Mickey does have a point.  The closer I got to 50, and now that I have hit that mark, I have found more women my age who say they want a relationship but mistrust men...that men are only out to hurt them or rip them off.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

nurse.darcy said:


> Anyway, I just might employ your other tecniques. The real problem is I don't have trouble meeting men.  I don't have trouble finding men to date.  What I have trouble finding is men that I want to keep around for longer than a couple months.  Men. . .just so you know how women are wired.  You can be a gorgeous hunk of a man but if you have NOTHING else going for you, we will NOT KEEP YOU AROUND. Talk to us, treat us with respect, tell us you miss us, don't be afraid to be emotional.  We like this stuff.  It keeps us around. Oh, and guys, don't be afraid to tell us (gently) when we are not being "the woman of your dreams".
> 
> Okay frying pan guys. . .hear me out.  Please do us the courtesy of at least TRYING to ask us out for a date.  We might reject you, but if you don't ask, you will never know if we were interested or not.  I know it would be easier if we hit you upside the head with a frying pan but our upbringing taught us that we arent supposed to ask guys out or be the aggressor in any relationship. . .we are the meek ones.  Some of use get over this, but most of us still want a knight to come riding up on a white horse and sweep us off our feet. . .cause that is what we were "taught" should happen. . .



Great thoughts Darcy.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Darcy, I think you misunderstood me. I don't mean guys who are looking at me.
> I was talking about the guy who's already with me and having bad behavior. You know, some guys are too easily distracted.  But I also recognize that, since xh cheated on me, I tend to be a little sensitive. Anyway, I hope this clears up my meaning.
> 
> I'm definitely not saying any of the guys on this board are like this. Just *some* men I have run across.



Darcy, you used the phrase about the way women are "wired" and that woment are raised to be the pursued not the pursuer.  Well, let's not forget that men have a similar wiring.  We are raised to appreciate the beauty of the female form.  Just look at the subject of many classical paintings...they highlight the beauty of the female form, and not just the Twiggy version.  So as I man I will notice when a beautiful woman walks near me, or within eyesight of me.  But if I am dating someone, I also make sure that I remind her, sincerely, that I find her beautiful as well.

TDB, you are correct there are men who can be easily distracted, but they are not the norm.  Yes, men will notice other women, but I bet most men prefer the company of the  in their life.

Now, returning to another subject, TDB how was the Relay for Life the other night?  Did your event raise a lot of money?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Hey Dave, the relay was absolutely inspiring and a lot of fun. If I remember right, they said we raised 116 thousand dollars.  I made it until almost 2:30 a.m. before crashing.

Definitely consider me signed up to do it again next year.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneydaveCT said:


> I love a good thunderstorm.  Maybe I should move to Florida someday.



We did have this conversation before ya know. . .lol.



DisneydaveCT said:


> I, too, want companionship but I also greedy and want that companionship in a LTR.  I have many friends whose companionship I enjoy, but I am still looking for the one special .



That is exactly what I mean.  Permanent companionship.  Its tough because I truly know that I have some things I need to work on to make me a good companion in a LTR but I still want one NOW. . .



DisneydaveCT said:


> Mickey does have a point.  The closer I got to 50, and now that I have hit that mark, I have found more women my age who say they want a relationship but mistrust men...that men are only out to hurt them or rip them off.



I used to be this way, but I have learned to trust again.  I choose to believe that most men are good people and good natured. 



DisneydaveCT said:


> Great thoughts Darcy.
> Darcy, you used the phrase about the way women are "wired" and that woment are raised to be the pursued not the pursuer.  Well, let's not forget that men have a similar wiring.  We are raised to appreciate the beauty of the female form.  Just look at the subject of many classical paintings...they highlight the beauty of the female form, and not just the Twiggy version.  So as I man I will notice when a beautiful woman walks near me, or within eyesight of me.  But if I am dating someone, I also make sure that I remind her, sincerely, that I find her beautiful as well.
> 
> TDB, you are correct there are men who can be easily distracted, but they are not the norm.  Yes, men will notice other women, but I bet most men prefer the company of the  in their life.
> 
> Now, returning to another subject, TDB how was the Relay for Life the other night?  Did your event raise a lot of money?



Personally, I hope you guys keep looking at women.  Its a normal trait.  I have a tendency to look at men.  Its just a natural reaction.  We are wired that way. Doesn't mean I want to "play" with every man that I am attracted to.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

nurse.darcy said:


> Personally, I hope you guys keep looking at women.  Its a normal trait.  I have a tendency to look at men.  Its just a natural reaction.  We are wired that way. Doesn't mean I want to "play" with every man that I am attracted to.



I too would think it was weird if guys weren't looking at girls. Please don't stop doing that!


----------



## Floydian

nurse.darcy said:


> Personally, I hope you guys keep looking at women.  Its a normal trait.  I have a tendency to look at men.  Its just a natural reaction.  We are wired that way. Doesn't mean I want to "play" with every man that I am attracted to.





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I too would think it was weird if guys weren't looking at girls. Please don't stop doing that!



Wow! Mature, understanding, intelligent, and self-confident people?! Are you sure this is 20-teens America? (I made that up just now, so I want the copyright) 

On a totally unrelated note, I LOVE Stevie Ray Vaughan!!!


----------



## MICKEY88

Floydian said:


> Wow! Mature, understanding, intelligent, and self-confident people?! Are you sure this is 20-teens America? (I made that up just now, so I want the copyright)
> [/URL]!!!



it would be 20-pre-teens  America since we don't hit the teens until 2013


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Hey all. Just came back from a weekend in the Poconos... I realize that place is no fun alone, but I enjoyed myself nonetheless.

 Found a club to go to last night. Quite ghetto for my taste, but got 2 free drinks out of it.  Then went to the little bootleg casino. Lost $20 and then left...lol

 Window-shopped at the outlet mall 't'il it started thunderstorming and then brought my tail home... off to pick up DD! 

Oh, and been following your convo closely on the relationship thing. My thing is.. I have no problem meeting men or getting into a LTR, its them who usually have the problem keeping me.  We get too comfy too quick and stop doing the things that attracted you in the first place..when I get bored, I lose interest. Thats my problem.


----------



## CDnVA

Hello!  

I have been lurking around this thread for months. 
I was inspired by Darcy's earlier post about being meek and decided to stop lurking and just introduce myself.  

I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend as Monday creeps closer and closer.

Candice


----------



## bluedevilinaz

CDnVA said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have been lurking around this thread for months.
> I was inspired by Darcy's earlier post about being meek and decided to stop lurking and just introduce myself.
> 
> I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend as Monday creeps closer and closer.
> 
> Candice



Welcome to the boards! 


Is it weird that I'm excited to start working again after 7 months of being unemployed? haha. Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

CDnVA said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have been lurking around this thread for months.
> I was inspired by Darcy's earlier post about being meek and decided to stop lurking and just introduce myself.
> 
> I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend as Monday creeps closer and closer.
> 
> Candice


----------



## nurse.darcy

CDnVA said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have been lurking around this thread for months.
> I was inspired by Darcy's earlier post about being meek and decided to stop lurking and just introduce myself.
> 
> I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend as Monday creeps closer and closer.
> 
> Candice



Welcome. . .glad I inspired you to stop lurking and post.


----------



## DCTooTall

CDnVA said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have been lurking around this thread for months.
> I was inspired by Darcy's earlier post about being meek and decided to stop lurking and just introduce myself.
> 
> I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend as Monday creeps closer and closer.
> 
> Candice



 to the group!   Glad you decided to speak up!  We love having new people join in.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Question: What Disney movie(s) have you never seen that seems strange that you haven't?   I had received that advertisement in the mail where you can order Disney movies and realized how many I never actually saw but feel ashamed, in a way, that I hadn't.  

Bambi
Fox and the Hound
Song of the South (I had to actually look up the name since I had no clue what "Splash Mountain" was based on. I thought it was the song, Zip a dee do dah -which I knew)

Am I the only one?


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Question: What Disney movie(s) have you never seen that seems strange that you haven't?   I had received that advertisement in the mail where you can order Disney movies and realized how many I never actually saw but feel ashamed, in a way, that I hadn't.
> 
> Bambi
> Fox and the Hound
> Song of the South (I had to actually look up the name since I had no clue what "Splash Mountain" was based on. I thought it was the song, Zip a dee do dah -which I knew)
> 
> Am I the only one?




I've never seen Song of the South....  but I'm honestly not surprised or ashamed of that since the movie has pretty much been one that Disney has tried to hide my entire life.   I THINK it may have received 1 VHS release when I was a kid,    but I don't think it's ever been released on DVD or any other modern formats.     It's just too....non-PC...  for today's audiences.


Beyond that,    it's hard for me to remember what I have and haven't seen.   I know there were a lot of old-school Disney movies I saw when I was younger than I can barely remember these days,  or just remember bits and pieces of.


----------



## Floydian

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Question: What Disney movie(s) have you never seen that seems strange that you haven't?   I had received that advertisement in the mail where you can order Disney movies and realized how many I never actually saw but feel ashamed, in a way, that I hadn't.
> 
> Bambi
> Fox and the Hound
> Song of the South (I had to actually look up the name since I had no clue what "Splash Mountain" was based on. I thought it was the song, Zip a dee do dah -which I knew)
> 
> Am I the only one?



I haven't seen anything released in the past 12 months. I'm pretty sure I've seen every other animated feature ever made by Disney. I used to own Song of the South on VHS, but had to order it through eBay from someone in England. I do remember it from my childhood though, and think it's silly that Disney is trying to pretend like it doesn't exist. I think it's actually a great story, even if it does depict the slave life in the American south. Really?! There was slavery 200 years ago?!


----------



## TekMickey

Yea DC prettymuch same for me.  
Growing up with The Wonderful World of Disney on TV you pretty much saw everything.  Apple Dumpling gang, Old Yeller, Shaggy Dog... I could go on.   
As far as animated films, I am not sure there are any I haven't seen, but I know I don't rememeber the details, like the second Rescuers. "Down Under" I believe.

Song of the South acording to Wiki:
_The film has never been released in its entirety on __home video__ in the __USA__,[3] because of content which __Disney__ executives believe would be construed by some as __racist__ toward __black people__, and is thus subject to much rumor. Some portions of this film have been issued on VHS and DVD as part of either compilations or special editions of Disney films._


----------



## DCTooTall

TekMickey said:


> Yea DC prettymuch same for me.
> Growing up with The Wonderful World of Disney on TV you pretty much saw everything.  Apple Dumpling gang, Old Yeller, Shaggy Dog... I could go on.
> As far as animated films, I am not sure there are any I haven't seen, but I know I don't rememeber the details, like the second Rescuers. "Down Under" I believe.




  I used to love me some Apple Dumpling Gang.

  And I think it was the combination of Wonderful World of Disney,  and the Disney Channel back when it wasn't just a breading ground for the latest batch of Disney clones.


----------



## nurse.darcy

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Question: What Disney movie(s) have you never seen that seems strange that you haven't?   I had received that advertisement in the mail where you can order Disney movies and realized how many I never actually saw but feel ashamed, in a way, that I hadn't.
> 
> Bambi
> Fox and the Hound
> Song of the South (I had to actually look up the name since I had no clue what "Splash Mountain" was based on. I thought it was the song, Zip a dee do dah -which I knew)
> 
> Am I the only one?



I have seen all these. There are a few out there that I saw years ago and some that are not really big hit movies, but I loved them.  Bedknobs and Broomsticks, Aristocats, The Sword in the Stone, The Incredible Journey, The Love Bug movies and The Computer wore Tennis Shoes  are all movies I saw when growing up.  We used to get free tickets to the "summer series" at Fox Theatre in Covina, where I grew up, and there would be a matinee weekly that was always a Disney movie.  We would get these tickets at the end of the school year.  I think it cost like 5 bucks for 10 weeks of matinees.  It was a great way to get to see all the old classic Disney movies, though I should say that I am old enough that most of these movies came out after I was born (1961)


----------



## DisneydaveCT

CDnVA said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have been lurking around this thread for months.
> I was inspired by Darcy's earlier post about being meek and decided to stop lurking and just introduce myself.
> 
> I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend as Monday creeps closer and closer.
> 
> Candice



Welcome Candice.  It is great to see more Virginians publicly admit their love of Disney.  



bluedevilinaz said:


> Welcome to the boards!
> 
> 
> Is it weird that I'm excited to start working again after 7 months of being unemployed? haha. Hope everyone had a great weekend!



I know how you feel, except for me it was after 11 months.  



DCTooTall said:


> I used to love me some Apple Dumpling Gang.
> 
> And I think it was the combination of Wonderful World of Disney,  and the Disney Channel back when it wasn't just a breading ground for the latest batch of Disney clones.



I have often wondered why Disney hasn't caught on to the fact that they have a large collection of fans who enjoy the classic Disney.   They could either go back to the strategy they once used on the Disney Channel where as the night got later they began showing more of the classic programming.  It was a one point called "Vault Disney."  But I have also noticed that the merchandise offered at WDW seems to be moving away from us aging Baby-Boomers.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hey Dave, the relay was absolutely inspiring and a lot of fun. If I remember right, they said we raised 116 thousand dollars.  I made it until almost 2:30 a.m. before crashing.
> 
> Definitely consider me signed up to do it again next year.



  I'm glad you had a great time!   Congrats on a successful event & welcome to the wonderful world of Relay.  



nurse.darcy said:


> We did have this conversation before ya know. . .lol.




I know but I keep hoping that if I say it often enough it will come true.  



nurse.darcy said:


> That is exactly what I mean.  Permanent companionship.  Its tough because I truly know that I have some things I need to work on to make me a good companion in a LTR but I still want one NOW. . .




It is good to hear a woman say she wants a relationship.  I can't tell you how many women I have met since moving to Virginia 18 months ago who say they don't want a relationship with any man.  I have even seen them right it in their Match profiles.  Why would you post that on a dating website?  



nurse.darcy said:


> I used to be this way, but I have learned to trust again.  I choose to believe that most men are good people and good natured.
> 
> Personally, I hope you guys keep looking at women.  Its a normal trait.  I have a tendency to look at men.  Its just a natural reaction.  We are wired that way. Doesn't mean I want to "play" with every man that I am attracted to.





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I too would think it was weird if guys weren't looking at girls. Please don't stop doing that!



OK    we have permission to look...


----------



## DCTooTall

Ok Geek moment...


  I LOVED this weekend's episode of Doctor Who.  i think I may have a new favorite episode.

"Biting's Excellent! It's like kissing, only there's a winner."


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Good morning! How is everybody?  It's a beautiful, sunny day down here in Houston. I'm heading out the door for work. Hmmm...should I stop for a donut?


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Good morning! How is everybody?  It's a beautiful, sunny day down here in Houston. I'm heading out the door for work. Hmmm...should I stop for a donut?



It's been a long boring night here.     Beyond that,   i'm trying to get an issue with my start date at work straightened out.   They have me as starting in 5/2009,  when I actually started in 9/2007.     somehow things got screwy in the system and I need to get it straightened out so I get my extra week of vacation next year.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DisneydaveCT said:


> I know how you feel, except for me it was after 11 months.



Wow. I would've gone insane by 11 months. I've been stir crazy for the last 6 months. lol. I hated not having anything to do all day after having not had more than 2 weeks off in the last 6 years.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Good morning! How is everybody?  It's a beautiful, sunny day down here in Houston. I'm heading out the door for work. Hmmm...should I stop for a donut?



Good morning! I'm doing great. I in-process for my job today, am throwing my buddy a bachelor party tonight(it's just the 2 of us so it'll be low key), and then I start work tomorrow morning/afternoon(hoping for the afternoon lol). I say get the donut! You only live once right?! haha. Have a great day everyone! I won't be back on here until sometime tomorrow.


----------



## DIS_MERI

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Good morning! How is everybody?  It's a beautiful, sunny day down here in Houston. I'm heading out the door for work. Hmmm...should I stop for a donut?



It is mostly sunny, but very chilly here (it was 45 degrees when I woke up, brrr), I imagine its a bit warmer there 

As for the donut, I have to wear a swimsuit in public next month, so no donuts for me for a while....but you can have one for me 



DCTooTall said:


> It's been a long boring night here.     Beyond that,   i'm trying to get an issue with my start date at work straightened out.   They have me as starting in 5/2009,  when I actually started in 9/2007.     somehow things got screwy in the system and I need to get it straightened out so I get my extra week of vacation next year.



That doesn't sound like much fun to have to get straightened out, but definitely worthwhile!  I don't actually get vacation and taking time off is a bit complicated.  I normally work for 4 hours on Friday mornings, but can make slight changes if I warn my boss well in advance (ie, for my June trip I'm working Thursday morning the 9th instead of the 10th).  My boss doesn't even know how to turn on the PC, lol, so checks won't get written if I'm not there.  The only Fridays I definitely don't work are the week of July 4 (get paid for it, so I guess it is sort of my vacation  ) and the day after Thanksgiving (work Wednesday instead).


----------



## bare necessities

Good Morning all,

New to this section of the boards here since I am new to being single.  Wife is walking out after 12 years of marriage (20 years together) after an affair on her part.  Still very hard to deal with since she is still living in my house for another month.  Biggest concern in my life is my DD (5) and the affect my ex's decision will have on her.  Will be taking a daddy/daughter suprise trip at the end of June before custody arrangement begins.  Hopefully this will be a good time for her and give me a chance to bond with her.

Finding the 'single life' very lonely after 20 years of being together but learning to adjust and find my way.  Decided I need to put myself out there and with my love of Disney what better place.  This is all new to me and I am looking forward to developing a new group of friends.


----------



## DCTooTall

bare necessities said:


> Good Morning all,
> 
> New to this section of the boards here since I am new to being single.  Wife is walking out after 12 years of marriage (20 years together) after an affair on her part.  Still very hard to deal with since she is still living in my house for another month.  Biggest concern in my life is my DD (5) and the affect my ex's decision will have on her.  Will be taking a daddy/daughter suprise trip at the end of June before custody arrangement begins.  Hopefully this will be a good time for her and give me a chance to bond with her.
> 
> Finding the 'single life' very lonely after 20 years of being together but learning to adjust and find my way.  Decided I need to put myself out there and with my love of Disney what better place.  This is all new to me and I am looking forward to developing a new group of friends.




Well...    to the group....   But sorry it's under such circumstances.


We can be a pretty friendly group here,   so feel free to just join in, have fun,  and let our randomness, humor, and complete craziness entertain you!


----------



## CDnVA

Thanks everyone for the warm welcomes!  It's amazing how these welcomes can brighten your day!


----------



## CDnVA

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Question: What Disney movie(s) have you never seen that seems strange that you haven't?   I had received that advertisement in the mail where you can order Disney movies and realized how many I never actually saw but feel ashamed, in a way, that I hadn't.
> 
> Bambi
> Fox and the Hound
> Song of the South (I had to actually look up the name since I had no clue what "Splash Mountain" was based on. I thought it was the song, Zip a dee do dah -which I knew)
> 
> Am I the only one?



Sad to say, but I haven't seen one of these movies.  
But I do remember the family gathering around the TV on Sunday evenings to watch The Wonderful World of Disney.  Such great memories.


----------



## TekMickey

Not to make things worse, but here is a complete list of Disney movies.
Go thru and see how many you have not seen or even heard of.

You can even cut the list down to just animated movies.

http://www.disneymovieslist.com/disney-movies.asp


----------



## ahoff

Wow, things are worse.  That is a long list of movies, and I have seen way below 50% of them.  Then there are those that I have seen many times.  When the kids were growing up, many several times a day.   Funny to note, I am a big VW fan, owning many and have three right now, but have only seen one Herbie movie.  And there will be a National Treasure 3?


----------



## taramoz

Hello, thsi looks like a fun group, don't mind if I join ya!  I am *almost* divorced, husband decided a 22 year old was more his speed (literally) and left DD7 and I about 3 months ago.  I am going a little disney crazy, I now have a suprise trip planned in July!  (in addition to cruise and trip in Oct)!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Well it looks like I'm letting my Disneyland AP run out. I won't be back at the parks until later this year so I don't see any point in renewing it until then that way I'm not wasting 6 months of the AP just to say I have one. haha


----------



## ahoff

I was thinking the same thing, my AP is over in August, but don't think I will be back until October.  As much as I would love to go down, airfare plus a room is not worth the $50 I will save on renewal.  Plus I have too much going on during the summer.  Are you still going to NY inJuly?


----------



## bluedevilinaz

ahoff said:


> I was thinking the same thing, my AP is over in August, but don't think I will be back until October.  As much as I would love to go down, airfare plus a room is not worth the $50 I will save on renewal.  Plus I have too much going on during the summer.  Are you still going to NY inJuly?



That was my thinking too. The $50 savings doesn't offset the gas and hotel costs for me to go. I sure am. I'll be there late afternoon July 29th through late afternoon August 1st.


----------



## ctnurse

I can't believe its Monday already....Welcome to the new folks.  Couldn't check all day I had a trainee with me!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

TekMickey said:


> Not to make things worse, but here is a complete list of Disney movies.
> Go thru and see how many you have not seen or even heard of.
> 
> You can even cut the list down to just animated movies.
> 
> http://www.disneymovieslist.com/disney-movies.asp




LOL...dag, thanks Tek. I realize now how bad things really are. And I really thought I was something with all the movies I did see...


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

taramoz said:


> Hello, thsi looks like a fun group, don't mind if I join ya!  I am *almost* divorced, husband decided a 22 year old was more his speed (literally) and left DD7 and I about 3 months ago.  I am going a little disney crazy, I now have a suprise trip planned in July!  (in addition to cruise and trip in Oct)!




Hey there... wow, Im sorry to read this, but so glad to have you here!! You sure we weren't married to the same guy? Sounds like a familiar story... anyway, I think Disney is the absolute best therapy... and the Singles Social club is 2nd best.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Where's our resident Pirate at?? 

Im being forced to watch Dora the Explorer on Nick Jr and its a pirates episode... which Piggy the Pirate and their adventures... funny, that I thought of him.


----------



## DIS_MERI

ahoff said:


> And there will be a National Treasure 3?



Although that list says it comes out sooner, IMDB has it slated for 2014.  Still, it'll be interesting to see what they come up with as a premise for this one....


----------



## NJDiva

ahoff said:


> I was thinking the same thing, my AP is over in August, but don't think I will be back until October.  As much as I would love to go down, airfare plus a room is not worth the $50 I will save on renewal.  Plus I have too much going on during the summer.  Are you still going to NY inJuly?





bluedevilinaz said:


> That was my thinking too. The $50 savings doesn't offset the gas and hotel costs for me to go. I sure am. I'll be there late afternoon July 29th through late afternoon August 1st.




WAIT!!?!?  you're gonna be here in July/August?? so do we have a plan to meet up or what?!!


----------



## taramoz

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Hey there... wow, Im sorry to read this, but so glad to have you here!! You sure we weren't married to the same guy? Sounds like a familiar story... anyway, I think Disney is the absolute best therapy... and the Singles Social club is 2nd best.



Thanks, I am looking forward to getting to know the group better!  

Scary to know there is more then one like him out there!


----------



## CDnVA

bare necessities said:


> Good Morning all,
> 
> New to this section of the boards here since I am new to being single.  Wife is walking out after 12 years of marriage (20 years together) after an affair on her part.  Still very hard to deal with since she is still living in my house for another month.  Biggest concern in my life is my DD (5) and the affect my ex's decision will have on her.  Will be taking a daddy/daughter suprise trip at the end of June before custody arrangement begins.  Hopefully this will be a good time for her and give me a chance to bond with her.
> 
> Finding the 'single life' very lonely after 20 years of being together but learning to adjust and find my way.  Decided I need to put myself out there and with my love of Disney what better place.  This is all new to me and I am looking forward to developing a new group of friends.



I'm so sorry to hear this.  I was in a very similiar situation.  Know that you are not alone.  Although I'm new to this thread too, I think this is a great place to be.  

Even the smallest step is a step in the right direction of healing.  A big dose of Disney will certainly help, too!


----------



## ToddRN

bare necessities said:


> Good Morning all,
> 
> New to this section of the boards here since I am new to being single.  Wife is walking out after 12 years of marriage (20 years together) after an affair on her part.  Still very hard to deal with since she is still living in my house for another month.  Biggest concern in my life is my DD (5) and the affect my ex's decision will have on her.  Will be taking a daddy/daughter suprise trip at the end of June before custody arrangement begins.  Hopefully this will be a good time for her and give me a chance to bond with her.
> 
> Finding the 'single life' very lonely after 20 years of being together but learning to adjust and find my way.  Decided I need to put myself out there and with my love of Disney what better place.  This is all new to me and I am looking forward to developing a new group of friends.



Welcome to the boards- there's some nice folks here to get to know!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> It's been a long boring night here.     Beyond that,   i'm trying to get an issue with my start date at work straightened out.   They have me as starting in 5/2009,  when I actually started in 9/2007.     somehow things got screwy in the system and I need to get it straightened out so I get my extra week of vacation next year.



Sorry I wasn't around to entertain you, but a girl's got to sleep sometime. 
I'm sure you'll get the job thing straightened out. Just remember the end result is getting another week of vacation!  And what will you do with that???



bluedevilinaz said:


> Good morning! I'm doing great. I in-process for my job today, am throwing my buddy a bachelor party tonight(it's just the 2 of us so it'll be low key), and then I start work tomorrow morning/afternoon(hoping for the afternoon lol). I say get the donut! You only live once right?! haha. Have a great day everyone! I won't be back on here until sometime tomorrow.



Good luck today!  And I did have that donut. So yummy!


DIS_MERI said:


> It is mostly sunny, but very chilly here (it was 45 degrees when I woke up, brrr), I imagine its a bit warmer there
> 
> As for the donut, I have to wear a swimsuit in public next month, so no donuts for me for a while....but you can have one for me



I have to wear a bathing suit right now!  It's summer down here with pools open and swimming lessons going on.  I'm taking DS to a mommy and me class twice a week.



bare necessities said:


> Good Morning all,
> 
> New to this section of the boards here since I am new to being single.  Wife is walking out after 12 years of marriage (20 years together) after an affair on her part.  Still very hard to deal with since she is still living in my house for another month.  Biggest concern in my life is my DD (5) and the affect my ex's decision will have on her.  Will be taking a daddy/daughter suprise trip at the end of June before custody arrangement begins.  Hopefully this will be a good time for her and give me a chance to bond with her.
> 
> Finding the 'single life' very lonely after 20 years of being together but learning to adjust and find my way.  Decided I need to put myself out there and with my love of Disney what better place.  This is all new to me and I am looking forward to developing a new group of friends.


 to the group!


TekMickey said:


> Not to make things worse, but here is a complete list of Disney movies.
> Go thru and see how many you have not seen or even heard of.
> 
> You can even cut the list down to just animated movies.
> 
> http://www.disneymovieslist.com/disney-movies.asp



Interesting link. Even limiting the list to animated movies, there were quite a few movies I hadn't seen.  Song of the South, Lilo and Stitch, anything with Tinkerbell (except Peter Pan).



taramoz said:


> Hello, thsi looks like a fun group, don't mind if I join ya!  I am *almost* divorced, husband decided a 22 year old was more his speed (literally) and left DD7 and I about 3 months ago.  I am going a little disney crazy, I now have a suprise trip planned in July!  (in addition to cruise and trip in Oct)!



 Yay! Another Texan! I hope you'll pull up a stool and join the conversation


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Yay! Another Texan! I hope you'll pull up a stool and join the conversation



No worries, I will be joining in the conversation for sure!  Where in Houston are you?  I am central!


----------



## Floydian

Hello and welcome everyone! 

It's ok to be an adult and single and love Disney! Really it is! 

So says the creepy old guy sitting next to your kids on the Monorail.


----------



## ToddRN

TekMickey said:


> Not to make things worse, but here is a complete list of Disney movies.
> Go thru and see how many you have not seen or even heard of.
> 
> You can even cut the list down to just animated movies.
> 
> http://www.disneymovieslist.com/disney-movies.asp



Very cool link- I love it!!!! Thanx!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> No worries, I will be joining in the conversation for sure!  Where in Houston are you?  I am central!



I've lived in the Clear Lake area for almost seven years. My sister is near downtown and plans on moving to the Heights this summer (I'm already planning my excuses not to help. She moved last year too and I'm still recovering...)


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I've lived in the Clear Lake area for almost seven years. My sister is near downtown and plans on moving to the Heights this summer (I'm already planning my excuses not to help. She moved last year too and I'm still recovering...)



Very cool, I am in the Heights actually, love it!  I don't blame you for not wanting to help move, I hate moving!!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Welcome to all of our newest members.  As I read your various stories, I am sure you will find many here, both  and  who have similar life experiences.


----------



## TekMickey

To our new members.  I am somewhat new to the group myself, but not to the single scene.  My ex didn't trade me for a 20something, instead she traded me for a better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




bowler.

Anyway there are good friends and Disney therapy going on here so jump in and enjoy yourself.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Yay! Another Texan! I hope you'll pull up a stool and join the conversation



More Tex-Disneyaddicts.  Very Cool.


----------



## ToddRN

nurse.darcy said:


> We did have this conversation before ya know. . .lol.
> 
> 
> 
> That is exactly what I mean.  Permanent companionship.  Its tough because I truly know that I have some things I need to work on to make me a good companion in a LTR but I still want one NOW. . .
> 
> 
> 
> I used to be this way, but I have learned to trust again.  I choose to believe that most men are good people and good natured.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I hope you guys keep looking at women.  Its a normal trait.  I have a tendency to look at men.  Its just a natural reaction.  We are wired that way. Doesn't mean I want to "play" with every man that I am attracted to.



Wish I would have caught some of these posts yesterday, but I was working.  Darci, way to go in getting back to trusting.  I think the more men and women really appreciate how the OTHER is wired would really help!  I've learned a few things working with mostly women the last 7 years!


----------



## ToddRN

Hey everyone- some interesting posts!  I agree- how cool it is to see such level-headed conversation about boys and girls- ha!  On a totally unrelated note- can I retire from nursing now please?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

TekMickey said:


> More Tex-Disneyaddicts.  Very Cool.



I know! We can start planning our takeover of the Pennsylvania and Florida DISers...


----------



## NJDiva

TekMickey said:


> To our new members.  I am somewhat new to the group myself, but not to the single scene.  My ex didn't trade me for a 20something, instead she traded me for a better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bowler.
> 
> a better bowler?? wow...didn't know that was a reason to leave someone....she had to be shallow...clearly she didn't grasp all of your good qualities!
> 
> Anyway there are good friends and Disney therapy going on here so jump in and enjoy yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> More Tex-Disneyaddicts.  Very Cool.





ToddRN said:


> Hey everyone- some interesting posts!  I agree- how cool it is to see such level-headed conversation about boys and girls- ha!  On a totally unrelated note- can I retire from nursing now please?




who said we were level-headed?? and the answer is no!... you cannot retire from nursing.


----------



## ctnurse

Floydian said:


> Hello and welcome everyone!
> 
> It's ok to be an adult and single and love Disney! Really it is!
> 
> So says the creepy old guy sitting next to your kids on the Monorail.


That about sums us all up!


ToddRN said:


> Hey everyone- some interesting posts!  I agree- how cool it is to see such level-headed conversation about boys and girls- ha!  On a totally unrelated note- can I retire from nursing now please?



Only if I can too


----------



## TortugaDave

ctnurse said:


> That about sums us all up!
> 
> 
> Only if I can too



I think I want to be a Pirate clad greeter at the POC when I finally give up the badge!


----------



## ahoff

DIS_MERI said:


> Although that list says it comes out sooner, IMDB has it slated for 2014.  Still, it'll be interesting to see what they come up with as a premise for this one....



I always liked the National Treasure movies.



NJDiva said:


> WAIT!!?!?  you're gonna be here in July/August?? so do we have a plan to meet up or what?!!



That could work.  I go into the city a few times a month now that the weather is nicer.  Ever been to the High Line?



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Yay! Another Texan! I hope you'll pull up a stool and join the conversation





TekMickey said:


> To our new members.
> More Tex-Disneyaddicts.  Very Cool.



There is an advantage to live in Texas, Robert Earl Keen plays there all the time, and only comes out this way once a year.  If you like that sort of thing


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

TortugaDave said:


> I think I want to be a Pirate clad greeter at the POC when I finally give up the badge!



You can come visit me at the Haunted Mansion.


----------



## TortugaDave

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You can come visit me at the Haunted Mansion.


Perfect!  We can take turns visiting!


----------



## nurse.darcy

TortugaDave said:


> I think I want to be a Pirate clad greeter at the POC when I finally give up the badge!



Hey there Dave. . .glad you made it over here. . .Nice to see you.


----------



## TortugaDave

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey there Dave. . .glad you made it over here. . .Nice to see you.



Thanks Darcy!!!


----------



## taramoz

ahoff said:


> There is an advantage to live in Texas, Robert Earl Keen plays there all the time, and only comes out this way once a year.  If you like that sort of thing



Second time tonight I have looked for the like button!!!


----------



## ahoff

Ah, another REK fan? The party never ends!

Hey Dave, haven't seen you posting in a while.


----------



## TortugaDave

ahoff said:


> Ah, another REK fan? The party never ends!
> 
> Hey Dave, haven't seen you posting in a while.



Hey bro, I just have been lurking about...lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Where's our resident Pirate at??
> 
> Im being forced to watch Dora the Explorer on Nick Jr and its a pirates episode... which Piggy the Pirate and their adventures... funny, that I thought of him.



The Pyrate is sick and needs some chicken soup. . .but I am in Florida and he is in PA.  I will have to depend on you all who live in the area to make sure he gets some.


----------



## NJDiva

ahoff said:


> That could work.  I go into the city a few times a month now that the weather is nicer.  Ever been to the High Line?



nope! what is it?? it's only a train ride in for me...NorthEast Corridor...although I have sites in the city that I have to visit for work, then I tend to drive in.


----------



## ahoff

The High Line is an old elevated train line on the west side that has been converted into a park, starting around 12th st. Right now it runs up to the low 20's but will be going further in a few weeks, and eventually will end by the Javits Center at 34th st..  There are plenty of bars and eateries nearby.  But I guess the whole city is full of bars and eateries.....


----------



## TekMickey

That is what I love about NY.  Plenty of scenery and one heck of a pup crawl.


----------



## NJDiva

ahoff said:


> The High Line is an old elevated train line on the west side that has been converted into a park, starting around 12th st. Right now it runs up to the low 20's but will be going further in a few weeks, and eventually will end by the Javits Center at 34th st..  There are plenty of bars and eateries nearby.  But I guess the whole city is full of bars and eateries.....



hmmm...sounds like it could be a fun time...and yes! the entire city if full of bars and eateries...which is why I love it!!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

TekMickey said:


> That is what I love about NY.  Plenty of scenery and one heck of a pup crawl.



A pup crawl? Haha. Are our dogs supposed to lead us home after that? Sounds like a plan.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneydaveCT said:


> It is good to hear a woman say she wants a relationship.  I can't tell you how many women I have met since moving to Virginia 18 months ago who say they don't want a relationship with any man.  I have even seen them right it in their Match profiles.  Why would you post that on a dating website?



We have had this conversation before as well.  I know I need some fixing but I do know I don't want to be alone.



DCTooTall said:


> Ok Geek moment...  I LOVED this weekend's episode of Doctor Who.  i think I may have a new favorite episode.
> 
> "Biting's Excellent! It's like kissing, only there's a winner."



Okay, I am passing this quote along to all.  I LOVE it. . .



ahoff said:


> Wow, things are worse.  That is a long list of movies, and I have seen way below 50% of them.  Then there are those that I have seen many times.  When the kids were growing up, many several times a day.   Funny to note, I am a big VW fan, owning many and have three right now, but have only seen one Herbie movie.  And there will be a National Treasure 3?



Its funny, I have seen more than 75 percent of these movies. . .can't believe that none of you have.



bluedevilinaz said:


> Well it looks like I'm letting my Disneyland AP run out. I won't be back at the parks until later this year so I don't see any point in renewing it until then that way I'm not wasting 6 months of the AP just to say I have one. haha



At least at Disneyland you only have to deal with a 50 buck savings for renewing within your contract year.  In Florida, it doesn't matter when I decide to renew, as long as its my ID, the pass is renewed from the expiration date and the renewal price is what it is.




ToddRN said:


> Wish I would have caught some of these posts yesterday, but I was working.  Darci, way to go in getting back to trusting.  I think the more men and women really appreciate how the OTHER is wired would really help!  I've learned a few things working with mostly women the last 7 years!



Its not easy to learn and I am not perfect, trust me here.  I just know there are things that I need to learn to let go and just trust.  



ToddRN said:


> Hey everyone- some interesting posts!  I agree- how cool it is to see such level-headed conversation about boys and girls- ha!  On a totally unrelated note- can I retire from nursing now please?



No you cannot.  I have only been a nurse since December 2006, my second career, so no, you cannot quit until you are at least my age. . .lol.




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You can come visit me at the Haunted Mansion.



Hmmmmm, actually skipped HM today. . .wanted to go home and was very tired. . .My friends were disappointed.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

I see a few familiar faces here...and it seems like our original thread!

Darcy----we leave for DL in 19 days!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Hello, thsi looks like a fun group, don't mind if I join ya!  I am *almost* divorced, husband decided a 22 year old was more his speed (literally) and left DD7 and I about 3 months ago.  I am going a little disney crazy, I now have a suprise trip planned in July!  (in addition to cruise and trip in Oct)!



 to the SSC!



ctnurse said:


> I can't believe its Monday already....Welcome to the new folks.  Couldn't check all day I had a trainee with me!



  What?  and you didn't take the time to train them on the DIS?  




LaLalovesWDW said:


> Hey there... wow, Im sorry to read this, but so glad to have you here!! You sure we weren't married to the same guy? Sounds like a familiar story... anyway, I think Disney is the absolute best therapy... and the Singles Social club is 2nd best.



  ....and if we aren't therapy to help you get better,    At least when you surround yourself with a bunch of nuts like us,   by comparison you look absolutely sane!   



DIS_MERI said:


> Although that list says it comes out sooner, IMDB has it slated for 2014.  Still, it'll be interesting to see what they come up with as a premise for this one....



   The Search for Nick Cage's Sanity?    Or maybe his career?




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sorry I wasn't around to entertain you, but a girl's got to sleep sometime.



  tsk tsk tsk....   You can sleep when you are dead.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm sure you'll get the job thing straightened out. Just remember the end result is getting another week of vacation!  And what will you do with that???



  I THINK I may have figured out why the date got screwed up...   so it's just a matter of getting them to correct it.    As for what I'll do with the extra week?    i'm thinking 



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I have to wear a bathing suit right now!  It's summer down here with pools open and swimming lessons going on.  I'm taking DS to a mommy and me class twice a week.



pics or it didn't happen.    





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Interesting link. Even limiting the list to animated movies, there were quite a few movies I hadn't seen.  Song of the South, Lilo and Stitch, anything with Tinkerbell (except Peter Pan).



  I haven't gone thru the entire list,   But I think I'm probably somewhere aroun (or better) than 75% from the mid-80's back.   After that,   my percentage starts to drop DRAMATICALLY,  especially when you factor all the "Disney Channel Movies" and direct to Video sequels over the past 10-15 years.





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I know! We can start planning our takeover of the Pennsylvania and Florida DISers...



  Not Gonna happen.    We have the Pyrate,  and we all know that Pyrates will beat shotguns and pickup trucks in a fight.   



TortugaDave said:


> I think I want to be a Pirate clad greeter at the POC when I finally give up the badge!



 to the SSC!


  hmmmm... and I just gotta ask,    Does anybody else find it slightly ironic to have a Pirate in law enforcement?   




nurse.darcy said:


> The Pyrate is sick and needs some chicken soup. . .but I am in Florida and he is in PA.  I will have to depend on you all who live in the area to make sure he gets some.



   He's a bit far for me to make a soup run....   Doesn't he have any Wenches he can get to make the delivery?   I'm sure their company would do more for hm than mine would.


----------



## TekMickey

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> A pup crawl? Haha. Are our dogs supposed to lead us home after that? Sounds like a plan.


 
, oops.  Pub, but yea after you have walked from Battery Park to Central Park your feet will be some tired puppies too.  You will want to soak them in a warm foot bath.


----------



## nurse.darcy

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> I see a few familiar faces here...and it seems like our original thread!
> 
> Darcy----we leave for DL in 19 days!!!



Hey there. . .How you doing?  And yes you can hang out here.  It is more like the original thread started to be before the drama ensued.  Of course, DC is kind of a nut and he started this one.  How long are you guys staying this time?  I am not sure I will make DL when I go to my son's graduation. It depends on how long I stay in California - and I can pretty much guarantee it won't be long since my son is flying back with me.


----------



## ctnurse

TortugaDave said:


> I think I want to be a Pirate clad greeter at the POC when I finally give up the badge!


I'm going to work at the Main St Bakery so you can work at POC.


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You can come visit me at the Haunted Mansion.


This would be a cool job too...


taramoz said:


> Second time tonight I have looked for the like button!!!


I always find myself looking for the like button...does that mean I spend WAY too much time on FB and the DIS



nurse.darcy said:


> The Pyrate is sick and needs some chicken soup. . .but I am in Florida and he is in PA.  I will have to depend on you all who live in the area to make sure he gets some.


Poor pyrate....hopefully he feels better soon


TekMickey said:


> That is what I love about NY.  Plenty of scenery and one heck of a pup crawl.


What a great idea....I'm in Kind of like drinking around the world in EPCOT


NJDiva said:


> hmmm...sounds like it could be a fun time...and yes! the entire city if full of bars and eateries...which is why I love it!!


Eating and drinking my 2 favorite things.  Just sayin for all the new folks...


nurse.darcy said:


> Hey there. . .How you doing?  And yes you can hang out here.  It is more like the original thread started to be before the drama ensued.  Of course, DC is kind of a nut and he started this one.  How long are you guys staying this time?  I am not sure I will make DL when I go to my son's graduation. It depends on how long I stay in California - and I can pretty much guarantee it won't be long since my son is flying back with me.



Yes lets keep the drama out of this thread...

Its suppose to rain here all week.  But now the forecast says 80 for Sunday.  Might head to six flags for the day.


----------



## Floydian

DCTooTall said:


> I haven't gone thru the entire list,   But I think I'm probably somewhere aroun (or better) than 75% from the mid-80's back.   After that,   my percentage starts to drop DRAMATICALLY,  especially when you factor all the "Disney Channel Movies" and direct to Video sequels over the past 10-15 years.



It looked like I was about the same, for pretty much the same reasons. If it was only "Feature Films" released in theaters that weren't based on TV shows, it'd be more like to 90+%.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Yay! Another Texan! I hope you'll pull up a stool and join the conversation





taramoz said:


> No worries, I will be joining in the conversation for sure!  Where in Houston are you?  I am central!





TekMickey said:


> More Tex-Disneyaddicts.  Very Cool.




  With all these Texans, maybe I should move to the Lone Star State instead of the Carolinas.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneydaveCT said:


> With all these Texans, maybe I should move to the Lone Star State instead of the Carolinas.



I thought we discussed this. . .FLORIDA. . .You are supposed to move to Florida. . .ROFLMAO.  The Carolinas are still too far north.


----------



## bare necessities

Thank you everyone for your kind words and encouragement.  It really means a lot.  It is hard to believe that things will get better at the moment but your thoughts give me encouragement.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

nurse.darcy said:


> I thought we discussed this. . .FLORIDA. . .You are supposed to move to Florida. . .ROFLMAO.  The Carolinas are still too far north.



 Yes, dear.


----------



## ahoff

ctnurse said:


> Its suppose to rain here all week.  But now the forecast says 80 for Sunday.  Might head to six flags for the day.



Being in CT, have you ever been to Lake Compounce?  I haven't been there in a while but it was pretty nice and fairly close.  Boulderdash is pretty cool!


----------



## ctnurse

ahoff said:


> Being in CT, have you ever been to Lake Compounce?  I haven't been there in a while but it was pretty nice and fairly close.  Boulderdash is pretty cool!



I haven't been to Lake Compounce since I was 15 . I went to see Sting.  Six Flags is about the same distance and a local community center is selling one day tics for $23, which can be upgraded for an extra $29 for a season pass.  And there is a really yummy Indian resturant right down the road where I'm going to stop for dinner.  I wish we had nice winery like you do in LI.  I'm going to try to get there this summer all I need to do is jump on the ferry.  The ferry is only 10 mins away from me. I'm just looking forward to the warm weather on Sun.  All this rain is going to make me melt.


----------



## ToddRN

Floydian said:


> Hello and welcome everyone!
> 
> It's ok to be an adult and single and love Disney! Really it is!
> 
> So says the creepy old guy sitting next to your kids on the Monorail.



Great post-  I qualify for all three, except I am pretty much a kid in an adults body!!!!


----------



## taramoz

ToddRN said:


> Great post-  I qualify for all three, except I am pretty much a kid in an adults body!!!!



LOL, aren't we all!  Love it!


----------



## ToddRN

Good morning Dis'ers!  Hope everyones' doing well   A few ramblings from observed posts... when I retire, I'm gonna demand the ragtime and marching bands play on a REGULAR basis and then join in with my trombone... and then hang out with an Imagineer.  As several states are represented, I am in *yawn* Nebraska.  Was hatched and born in Minnesota.  Also, how do I quote a variety of posts in a reply so I don't have a bazillion posts?   This is a fun group!!!  Everyone take care


----------



## DCTooTall

ToddRN said:


> Good morning Dis'ers!  Hope everyones' doing well   A few ramblings from observed posts... when I retire, I'm gonna demand the ragtime and marching bands play on a REGULAR basis and then join in with my trombone... and then hang out with an Imagineer.  As several states are represented, I am in *yawn* Nebraska.  Was hatched and born in Minnesota.  Also, how do I quote a variety of posts in a reply so I don't have a bazillion posts?   This is a fun group!!!  Everyone take care



Ah...  the infamous "multiquote" question.    I wonder if I should just FAQ this.   


It's pretty easy to do.   All you need to do is click the little quotation mark button that's in the middle of the reply options on each message.   Once you are done hitting that toggle for each message you wish to quote in your reply,   you can hit the main "post reply" button at the bottom of the page.   It will then have each message you toggled the multiquote on all ready to go as quotes in your reply.


----------



## ctnurse

DCTooTall said:


> Ah...  the infamous "multiquote" question.    I wonder if I should just FAQ this.
> 
> 
> It's pretty easy to do.   All you need to do is click the little quotation mark button that's in the middle of the reply options on each message.   Once you are done hitting that toggle for each message you wish to quote in your reply,   you can hit the main "post reply" button at the bottom of the page.   It will then have each message you toggled the multiquote on all ready to go as quotes in your reply.


Ever since DC taught me about the multi quote button life has never been the same


----------



## CDnVA

ctnurse said:


> Eating and drinking my 2 favorite things.  Just sayin for all the new folks...



I knew I felt a strong connection to this group!  



DisneydaveCT said:


> With all these Texans, maybe I should move to the Lone Star State instead of the Carolinas.



Dave, are you moving to the Carolinas?


----------



## CDnVA

DCTooTall said:


> Ah...  the infamous "multiquote" question.    I wonder if I should just FAQ this.
> 
> 
> It's pretty easy to do.   All you need to do is click the little quotation mark button that's in the middle of the reply options on each message.   Once you are done hitting that toggle for each message you wish to quote in your reply,   you can hit the main "post reply" button at the bottom of the page.   It will then have each message you toggled the multiquote on all ready to go as quotes in your reply.



Ah ha!  I was wondering that too.  Great instructions.  Thanks


----------



## ahoff

ctnurse said:


> I haven't been to Lake Compounce since I was 15 . I went to see Sting.  Six Flags is about the same distance and a local community center is selling one day tics for $23, which can be upgraded for an extra $29 for a season pass.  And there is a really yummy Indian resturant right down the road where I'm going to stop for dinner.  I wish we had nice winery like you do in LI.  I'm going to try to get there this summer all I need to do is jump on the ferry.  The ferry is only 10 mins away from me. I'm just looking forward to the warm weather on Sun.  All this rain is going to make me melt.



It probably hasn't changed much in the last 10 years, I imagine.  I was there as part of a radio station promotion.  Never been to Six Flags.  My work had a bus trip there last summer but I had other plans.  (we are talking about the one in MA?)

Yes, there are an abundance of wineries here.  One nice event I always attend is the North Fork Beer Fest which is held at a winery, so you have the best of both worlds.

So, this is national bike to work week, and the forecast is for rain all week.  Kind of puts a damper on it.


----------



## DIS_MERI

I complained that it was cold yesterday, but it is even worse today   Our high today doesn't even hit 60.  So, I've been tasked with making homemade noodles for some yummy chicken and noodles with fresh mashed potatoes and rolls.  Thinking we need some strawberry shortcake for dessert too....


----------



## taramoz

DIS_MERI said:


> I complained that it was cold yesterday, but it is even worse today   Our high today doesn't even hit 60.  So, I've been tasked with making homemade noodles for some yummy chicken and noodles with fresh mashed potatoes and rolls.  Thinking we need some strawberry shortcake for dessert too....



Sorry about the cold, weather here in Houston has been cool and breezy, unusual for us this time of year!  I am taking advantage tonight and heading to a local Tex Mex favorite and havin Margaritas on the porch! (I'll likely have beer too, why not!)


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey there. . .How you doing?  And yes you can hang out here.  It is more like the original thread started to be before the drama ensued.  Of course, DC is kind of a nut and he started this one.  How long are you guys staying this time?  I am not sure I will make DL when I go to my son's graduation. It depends on how long I stay in California - and I can pretty much guarantee it won't be long since my son is flying back with me.



Thanks for the permission!  It is good to see the fun conversations that we had in the beginning!  We go June 5 thru 11, with a one day detour to San Diego Safari (for a Photo Safari).  We have never been to DL together, neither has been to DCA and it's been a few years (5 for him, 14 for me) since we went individually to DL.  It's also nice to see all the TEXAS people.... since I moved from there to Illinois almost 4 years ago already!

I'll just sit back and watch the fireworks....


----------



## bluedevilinaz

NJDiva said:


> WAIT!!?!?  you're gonna be here in July/August?? so do we have a plan to meet up or what?!!



I'm not sure how much free time I'll have but I'd be willing to meet up for some drinks if you guys wanted to. I'll be in town for Blue Man Group's 20th anniversary fanmeet on July 30th so my only free time will be on Sunday and Monday before I leave for the airport. I'm sure we can get something figured out. 



ahoff said:


> That could work.  I go into the city a few times a month now that the weather is nicer.  Ever been to the High Line?



I've heard of it and definitely want to check it out while I'm there.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

taramoz said:


> Sorry about the cold, weather here in Houston has been cool and breezy, unusual for us this time of year!  I am taking advantage tonight and heading to a local Tex Mex favorite and havin Margaritas on the porch! (I'll likely have beer too, why not!)



Where exactly?  (I was mostly FROM Houston and might know the place)


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

bluedevilinaz said:


> I'm not sure how much free time I'll have but I'd be willing to meet up for some drinks if you guys wanted to. I'll be in town for Blue Man Group's 20th anniversary fanmeet on July 30th so my only free time will be on Sunday and Monday before I leave for the airport. I'm sure we can get something figured out.



You gonna be here where?? Sorry I missed the original post.  If you gonna be in the city and want to catch our Broadway show, lemme know and I can snag you some tix for that Sunday.  If you aren't and this is a personal meetup with you and NJDiva... ignore me.


----------



## taramoz

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Where exactly?  (I was mostly FROM Houston and might know the place)



Berryhill in the Heights!  Such a great night for it, just waiting on my ride (not driving, extra drinks coming my way!)


----------



## NJDiva

LaLalovesWDW said:


> You gonna be here where?? Sorry I missed the original post.  If you gonna be in the city and want to catch our Broadway show, lemme know and I can snag you some tix for that Sunday.  If you aren't and this is a personal meetup with you and NJDiva... ignore me.



ok seriously??? you better come along, ahoff was the one who talked about high line...I think we should try to make the meeting happen.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

LaLalovesWDW said:


> You gonna be here where?? Sorry I missed the original post.  If you gonna be in the city and want to catch our Broadway show, lemme know and I can snag you some tix for that Sunday.  If you aren't and this is a personal meetup with you and NJDiva... ignore me.



I'm going to be in NYC for 4 days in July. I'm definitely down for meeting up with whoever. That'd be awesome if you could swing that! I'll pm you.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

ctnurse said:


> I wish we had nice winery like you do in LI.



Hey CTNurse, have you ever gone to the winery in Wallingford?  Also plenty fo wineries down here in Northern VA and over in Maryland.



CDnVA said:


> I knew I felt a strong connection to this group!
> 
> Dave, are you moving to the Carolinas?



I would love to move to the Carolinas, but one must have a job first.  What part of VA do you call home?


----------



## CDnVA

DisneydaveCT said:


> I would love to move to the Carolinas, but one must have a job first.  What part of VA do you call home?



I am in what they call southwestern Virginia.  A little west of Lynchburg.  
I grew up in South Jersey but Virginia has been my home since 1997.


----------



## ctnurse

DisneydaveCT said:


> Hey CTNurse, have you ever gone to the winery in Wallingford?  Also plenty fo wineries down here in Northern VA and over in Maryland.
> No I have never been...How are the wines?  I'm just not a big fan of CT wines... On the other hand I am a big fan of wine..
> 
> My motto...wine is made of grapes and grapes are good for you, therefore wine is good for you!!
> 
> 
> We are having a thunder and lightening storm right now...It is pouring.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

ctnurse said:


> DisneydaveCT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey CTNurse, have you ever gone to the winery in Wallingford?  Also plenty fo wineries down here in Northern VA and over in Maryland.
> No I have never been...How are the wines?  I'm just not a big fan of CT wines... On the other hand I am a big fan of wine..
> 
> My motto...wine is made of grapes and grapes are good for you, therefore wine is good for you!!
> 
> 
> We are having a thunder and lightening storm right now...It is pouring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have enjoyed the wines from the place in Wallingford, although I can't remember the name of the winery.  It is a great place to go with friends, or on a date.  It has an area to purchase and enjoy the wines at the winery with an beautiful patio to enjoy the wines at sunset.  I have brought food there for a picnic in the past.  If I was still living in CT I would suggest that as a great place to meet, or to hold a DisMeet event.
Click to expand...


----------



## DisneydaveCT

CDnVA said:


> I am in what they call southwestern Virginia.  A little west of Lynchburg.
> I grew up in South Jersey but Virginia has been my home since 1997.



I know of Lynchburg, but have not been to that part of the state yet.


----------



## ctnurse

DisneydaveCT said:


> ctnurse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have enjoyed the wines from the place in Wallingford, although I can't remember the name of the winery.  It is a great place to go with friends, or on a date.  It has an area to purchase and enjoy the wines at the winery with an beautiful patio to enjoy the wines at sunset.  I have brought food there for a picnic in the past.  If I was still living in CT I would suggest that as a great place to meet, or to hold a DisMeet event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds nice I will have to google it.  And if we ever have any warm weather this year maybe I will head up there.
Click to expand...


----------



## CDnVA

DisneydaveCT said:


> I know of Lynchburg, but have not been to that part of the state yet.



It's a beautiful area.  And it's pretty central to many places.  Just two hours from Greensboro, a couple hours to DC and 5 hours from VA Beach.  

After growing up at the beach, I wasn't sure if I would make it here in the mountains.  I thought I would die without the smell of the ocean.  But now that I'm here I actually miss the mountains when I head home to NJ to visit my family more than I ever miss the ocean.

How about you?  Are you outside of DC?


----------



## DisneydaveCT

CDnVA said:


> It's a beautiful area.  And it's pretty central to many places.  Just two hours from Greensboro, a couple hours to DC and 5 hours from VA Beach.
> 
> After growing up at the beach, I wasn't sure if I would make it here in the mountains.  I thought I would die without the smell of the ocean.  But now that I'm here I actually miss the mountains when I head home to NJ to visit my family more than I ever miss the ocean.
> 
> How about you?  Are you outside of DC?



Yes, I live in Fairfax, and work in Vienna.  Being close to all that D.C. has to offer is nice, but it is way too crowded for my taste.  And of course the cost of living here is outrageous.


----------



## CDnVA

DisneydaveCT said:


> Yes, I live in Fairfax, and work in Vienna.  Being close to all that D.C. has to offer is nice, but it is way too crowded for my taste.  And of course the cost of living here is outrageous.



I really appreciate that there is a slower pace of life here, most people you meet are friendly and rush hour means being stopped at the same light for two turns.


----------



## nurse.darcy

First off, let me say I am glad you all weren't WAYYYYYY too talkative today.  I barely got a break at work and have only been home for about 30 minutes. 



DisneydaveCT said:


> Yes, dear.



 He said "Yes, dear". . .  The ultimate kiss of death. . .Dave, you are priceless. . .



ToddRN said:


> Great post-  I qualify for all three, except I am pretty much a kid in an adults body!!!!



Oh hun, I am 50 and most people who know me think I am somewhere in my 30's based on the way I act.  I am definitely a kid at heart.  



wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Thanks for the permission!  It is good to see the fun conversations that we had in the beginning!  We go June 5 thru 11, with a one day detour to San Diego Safari (for a Photo Safari).  We have never been to DL together, neither has been to DCA and it's been a few years (5 for him, 14 for me) since we went individually to DL.  It's also nice to see all the TEXAS people.... since I moved from there to Illinois almost 4 years ago already!
> 
> I'll just sit back and watch the fireworks....



This thread is too fun to sit back and watch.  I might miss you when I am in Cali as Brandon's school moved the graduation up a week. . .he graduates on the 2nd instead of the 9th.  Not sure we will stay in Cali that long as he is coming back out here with me and I don't pay for hotel rooms here anymore. . .lol.




DisneydaveCT said:


> Yes, I live in Fairfax, and work in Vienna.  Being close to all that D.C. has to offer is nice, but it is way too crowded for my taste.  And of course the cost of living here is outrageous.



Hence the reason I moved to Florida.  Got paid less than when I was in Vegas and it cost twice as much to live. . .so not fun.  Maybe one day I will find a happy work/life balance. . .


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1. pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> 2. Not Gonna happen.    We have the Pyrate,  and we all know that Pyrates will beat shotguns and pickup trucks in a fight.



1. I'm not sure how exciting the pics would be since I always wear my most, let's say, "substantial" swimsuit when I swim with him.  He tends to grab me a lot and I don't want to lose anything imporant...

2.shotguns and pickup trucks???  
Notice I'm not saying you're wrong.



TekMickey said:


> , oops.  Pub, but yea after you have walked from Battery Park to Central Park your feet will be some tired puppies too.  You will want to soak them in a warm foot bath.


I have spent some time walking around NYC. We used to take the Long Island Railroad into Penn Station when I was in school.  I remember the last train back was 2 something and, if you didn't make it, there was no train until five.  That was an incredibly long, hungover 3 hours.


DisneydaveCT said:


> With all these Texans, maybe I should move to the Lone Star State instead of the Carolinas.


Sounds good to me. Do you have your shotgun and pickup truck?


DisneydaveCT said:


> Yes, dear.


You are a smart, smart man.


wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Thanks for the permission!  It is good to see the fun conversations that we had in the beginning!  We go June 5 thru 11, with a one day detour to San Diego Safari (for a Photo Safari).  We have never been to DL together, neither has been to DCA and it's been a few years (5 for him, 14 for me) since we went individually to DL.  It's also nice to see all the TEXAS people.... since I moved from there to Illinois almost 4 years ago already!
> 
> I'll just sit back and watch the fireworks....


I moved from Illinois to TX 14 years ago. I lived in the suburbs outside Chicago.  My midwestern twang still shows up at random times.



taramoz said:


> Berryhill in the Heights!  Such a great night for it, just waiting on my ride (not driving, extra drinks coming my way!)



Berryhill = yummy. We have one down here, too.  But I don't go very often because there are so many great texmex places around.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1. I'm not sure how exciting the pics would be since I always wear my most, let's say, "substantial" swimsuit when I swim with him.  He tends to grab me a lot and I don't want to lose anything imporant...
> 
> 2.shotguns and pickup trucks???
> Notice I'm not saying you're wrong.




1. Hmmmm...     Still say Pics or it didn't happen.    

2.   I know you aren't.  it's kinda hard to deny the truth.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1. Hmmmm...     Still say Pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> 2.   I know you aren't.  it's kinda hard to deny the truth.



1. You are incorrigible. (I've been playing Words With Friends on my phone so I'm really brushing up on my vocabulary.)

2. No i can't. And I love Texas.  So If we have shotguns and pickup trucks down here, how would you characterize Pennsylvanians?


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1. You are incorrigible. (I've been playing Words With Friends on my phone so I'm really brushing up on my vocabulary.)
> 
> 2. No i can't. And I love Texas.  So If we have shotguns and pickup trucks down here, how would you characterize Pennsylvanians?



1.    Isn't that just part of my charm?

  Hmmmm....  booty shaking video in the swimsuit!   That could work!  



2.  Hmmm.....  That's a tough one.   I guess it kinda depends on what part of the state you are in.    We've got both a large Amish community....    and then there is the group like who I spent New Year's with a couple years ago.  i was handed a loaded AK47 at midnight to shoot into the woods to celebrate the new year.

Needless to say....  that was an interesting evening.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1.    Isn't that just part of my charm?
> 
> Hmmmm....  booty shaking video in the swimsuit!   That could work!
> 
> 
> 
> 2.  Hmmm.....  That's a tough one.   I guess it kinda depends on what part of the state you are in.    We've got both a large Amish community....    and then there is the group like who I spent New Year's with a couple years ago.  i was handed a loaded AK47 at midnight to shoot into the woods to celebrate the new year.
> 
> Needless to say....  that was an interesting evening.



1. I suppose I can admit it's part of your charm...but I think you may have to owe me a "yes dear" as payment for the admission.  

2.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1. I suppose I can admit it's part of your charm...but I think you may have to owe me a "yes dear" as payment for the admission.
> 
> 2.




1.  Yes Dear.   


2.  There is a reason the state is sometimes referred to as "Pennsyltucky"


----------



## DisneydaveCT

nurse.darcy said:


> Hence the reason I moved to Florida.  Got paid less than when I was in Vegas and it cost twice as much to live. . .so not fun.  Maybe one day I will find a happy work/life balance. . .



But did your lifestyle improve with the move?


----------



## DisneydaveCT

CDnVA said:


> I really appreciate that there is a slower pace of life here, most people you meet are friendly and rush hour means being stopped at the same light for two turns.



I would love to have that type of pace on a regular basis.

For those unfamiliar with life in the D.C. Area, traffic is not an issue...it is a LIFESTYLE.    Your GPS tells you how long it will take to get from Point A to Point B, and you double that estimate to have a shot at getting there on time.  




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sounds good to me. Do you have your shotgun and pickup truck?



Well, I used to drive a pick-up but no shotgun.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneydaveCT said:


> But did your lifestyle improve with the move?



Well lets analyze this a bit.  

Pros:

1.  I could walk to work in about 2 minutes from my apartment.
2.  I am less than 20 minutes from 3 amusement parks (WDW, US/IOA, Seaworld)
3.  Traffic where I live never comes to a dead stop unless the traffic light is red.
4.  My take home pay is about the same as it was in DC but less than Vegas.
5.  I live less than 2 hours from two coasts.
6.  Lots of warm weather and sunshine.
7.  I get to see more DISfriends that I have met over the years because I meet up with them.  In fact, there is a meetup tonight for dinner at Big River Grill.

There are a million more but ya know. . .

Cons:

1.  Less disposable income than when in Vegas.
2.  Mosquitos. . .means that Off is the favorite fragrance of Florida and I believe a state treasure. . .lol.
3.  Heat plus Humidity.  Though I had this in DC/Maryland during the summer, that season is much longer here.  Its not really a con for me except on the hottest days.  I actually like the humidity as my skin feels better.
4.  Have to actually think about and plan where I want to vacation. Before it was always a given.  WDW or DLR.  Now I have to think about it as I can go there anytime.
5.  Rarely do I stay at the WDW resorts because it is so easy to drive home. . .lol.  Sad but true. . .

Okay so the pros outweigh the cons.  Yes, my lifestyle has improved.  And I really didn't need to write a list.  I love it here.  I can't imagine living anywhere else now.  In fact. . .I can't imagine not living in Central Florida.  The only thing for me is if I truly found a relationship/companionship worthy of marriage where the other person was not living here and really couldn't move here due to lets say retirement benefit issues, family issues, job issues, etc.  As a nurse, it is easy for me to move around, it is much harder for those in other professions with the job market the way it is.  But I would hope that said companion would at least try to find equivalent work in the Orlando market before any relocation decisions were made.  I truly love my job and the people I work with.  That would be tough to leave. . .

Okay, that got all serious, but it was an honest evaluation.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

nurse.darcy said:


> Well lets analyze this a bit.
> 
> Pros:
> 
> 1.  I could walk to work in about 2 minutes from my apartment.
> 2.  I am less than 20 minutes from 3 amusement parks (WDW, US/IOA, Seaworld)
> 3.  Traffic where I live never comes to a dead stop unless the traffic light is red.
> 4.  My take home pay is about the same as it was in DC but less than Vegas.
> 5.  I live less than 2 hours from two coasts.
> 6.  Lots of warm weather and sunshine.
> 7.  I get to see more DISfriends that I have met over the years because I meet up with them.  In fact, there is a meetup tonight for dinner at Big River Grill.
> 
> There are a million more but ya know. . .
> 
> Cons:
> 
> 1.  Less disposable income than when in Vegas.
> 2.  Mosquitos. . .means that Off is the favorite fragrance of Florida and I believe a state treasure. . .lol.
> 3.  Heat plus Humidity.  Though I had this in DC/Maryland during the summer, that season is much longer here.  Its not really a con for me except on the hottest days.  I actually like the humidity as my skin feels better.
> 4.  Have to actually think about and plan where I want to vacation. Before it was always a given.  WDW or DLR.  Now I have to think about it as I can go there anytime.
> 5.  Rarely do I stay at the WDW resorts because it is so easy to drive home. . .lol.  Sad but true. . .
> 
> Okay so the pros outweigh the cons.  Yes, my lifestyle has improved.  And I really didn't need to write a list.  I love it here.  I can't imagine living anywhere else now.  In fact. . .I can't imagine not living in Central Florida.  The only thing for me is if I truly found a relationship/companionship worthy of marriage where the other person was not living here and really couldn't move here due to lets say retirement benefit issues, family issues, job issues, etc.  As a nurse, it is easy for me to move around, it is much harder for those in other professions with the job market the way it is.  But I would hope that said companion would at least try to find equivalent work in the Orlando market before any relocation decisions were made.  I truly love my job and the people I work with.  That would be tough to leave. . .
> 
> Okay, that got all serious, but it was an honest evaluation.



If I were to do the same analysis, my list would be similar.  I would also add the ability to golf year round as a pro.

I, on the other hand, have seen my lifestyle decrease since moving to the D.C. Area from Hartford.  My cost of living increased by at least 30%.    Hence my desire to move further south as soon as possible.  Although if I were married, or at least living with a , up here then D.C. can be a great place to live, but it is not affordable as a single person.  And even if I met my  up here I would hope she would be willing to relocate further south where I can have year round golf, and be closer to WDW.  

To a certain extent, being a fundraiser makes moving a little bit easier...maybe not as easier as being a nurse, but still easier than some other professions.

OK Florida non-profits who is looking for a successful fundraiser?


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneydaveCT said:


> If I were to do the same analysis, my list would be similar.  I would also add the ability to golf year round as a pro.
> 
> I, on the other hand, have seen my lifestyle decrease since moving to the D.C. Area from Hartford.  My cost of living increased by at least 30%.    Hence my desire to move further south as soon as possible.  Although if I were married, or at least living with a , up here then D.C. can be a great place to live, but it is not affordable as a single person.  And even if I met my  up here I would hope she would be willing to relocate further south where I can have year round golf, and be closer to WDW.
> 
> To a certain extent, being a fundraiser makes moving a little bit easier...maybe not as easier as being a nurse, but still easier than some other professions.
> 
> *OK Florida non-profits who is looking for a successful fundraiser?*



Have you checked out some of the non-profit hospitals?  They usually have a very successful team of fundraisers. Florida Hospital (Adventist) is a huge system here and a non-profit.  It was just a thought of course. . .


----------



## ahoff

nurse.darcy said:


> As a nurse, it is easy for me to move around, it is much harder for those in other professions with the job market the way it is.




I think I am somewhat limited in my choices of locations unless I change professions.  But then Switzerland was very cool    I always tell everyone  that I am going to one day work for Disney.  Doing what I am not sure, but it would only be a part time job anyway.  Always wanted to brive a dus!


----------



## DCTooTall

Ok....  Is it sad i'm currently watching/listening to this video?  (yes... i'm still at work)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsUBaahDJgs


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> I think I am somewhat limited in my choices of locations unless I change professions.  But then I always tell everyone  that I am going to one day work for Disney.  Doing what I am not sure, but it would only be a part time job anyway.  Always wanted to brive a dus!



One of the reasons I became a nurse was the ability to move around at pretty much any time I wanted to.  This is why I leave myself open to the possibility that one day I may have to move from this lovely setting. . .BUT IT WOULD BE EXTREMELY DIFFICULT as I am quite settled. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Ok....  Is it sad i'm currently watching/listening to this video?  (yes... i'm still at work)
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsUBaahDJgs



Its just cause you miss me. . .







Okay so MAYBE its cause you miss being here at WDW but ya know. . .lol


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Its just cause you miss me. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so MAYBE its cause you miss being here at WDW but ya know. . .lol






I'm really starting to think that I'm suffering major disney withdrawals.   I've been buying way too many Disney movies lately,   my "quickie" trip suddenly turns into another major trip,   and now I'm watching the MSEP while at work.  

i even had to forward to video to some friends.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> I'm really starting to think that I'm suffering major disney withdrawals.   I've been buying way too many Disney movies lately,   my "quickie" trip suddenly turns into another major trip,   and now I'm watching the MSEP while at work.
> 
> i even had to forward to video to some friends.



Sounds like the same stuff I would go through every time I returned to Vegas after a beautiful Disney trip.  I would have to at least have one planned to make me feel good. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Sounds like the same stuff I would go through every time I returned to Vegas after a beautiful Disney trip.  I would have to at least have one planned to make me feel good. . .lol.



But I did have another trip planned before I left.....

     ...  and I got back from my trip 2 months ago...

              ... and this sudden spending spree has been a recent thing.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> But I did have another trip planned before I left.....
> 
> ...  and I got back from my trip 2 months ago...
> 
> ... and this sudden spending spree has been a recent thing.



Did I mention that it got worse the more time I spent here?  The more trips I took the more the obsession took over. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Did I mention that it got worse the more time I spent here?  The more trips I took the more the obsession took over. . .




....gggrrrrrreeeeeaaaaatttttt.......


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> ....gggrrrrrreeeeeaaaaatttttt.......



Just Sayin.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Good Morning and Happy Humpday!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Good Morning and Happy Humpday!



    But what if I don't have anyone to join me for the humpday?


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> One of the reasons I became a nurse was the ability to move around at pretty much any time I wanted to.  This is why I leave myself open to the possibility that one day I may have to move from this lovely setting. . .BUT IT WOULD BE EXTREMELY DIFFICULT as I am quite settled. . .lol.


One of the best things about being a nurse...being able to go anywhere and get a job.


DCTooTall said:


> I'm really starting to think that I'm suffering major disney withdrawals.   I've been buying way too many Disney movies lately,   my "quickie" trip suddenly turns into another major trip,   and now I'm watching the MSEP while at work.
> 
> i even had to forward to video to some friends.


Yes I understand, I have been obsessing about my trip in August wishing there was a way a could fit a little trip in before.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Good Morning and Happy Humpday!



How could I forgot this in my favorite things.  Eating, drinking, WDW and humping.....


Have a great day.  I'm heading out in the pouring raining to see PTs.


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> One of the best things about being a nurse...being able to go anywhere and get a job.



  why must you guys keep rubbing it in? 



ctnurse said:


> Yes I understand, I have been obsessing about my trip in August wishing there was a way a could fit a little trip in before.



   I don't think i want to even consider the possibility.  My "little trip" turned into a big one.   



ctnurse said:


> How could I forgot this in my favorite things.  Eating, drinking, WDW and humping.....



  It's even better when you can fit all 4 in on the same day.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> How could I forgot this in my favorite things.  Eating, drinking, WDW and humping.....



 Me too.

"These are a few of my favorite things..." I'm having a Mary Poppins moment.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Me too.
> 
> "These are a few of my favorite things..." I'm having a Mary Poppins moment.




"Juuuuuuuuuust a Spoonful of Sugar helps the medicine, go down!"


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> "Juuuuuuuuuust a Spoonful of Sugar helps the medicine, go down!"



No wait. You better switch songs because I meant The Sound of Music. Oops!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> No wait. You better switch songs because I meant The Sound of Music. Oops!



I've always longed for adventure
To do the things I've never dared
And here I'm facing adventure.....






Better?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> It's even better when you can fit all 4 in on the same day.



Sounds like a busy day. I'd have to eat my Wheaties to do all that!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sounds like a busy day. I'd have to eat my Wheaties to do all that!




so there is #1 on the list for the day....   now you just need to Drink,  hit WDW,  and hump.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I've always longed for adventure
> To do the things I've never dared
> And here I'm facing adventure.....
> 
> 
> Better?



Yes, thank you


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> so there is #1 on the list for the day....   now you just need to Drink,  hit WDW,  and hump.



Yeah, I'll get right on that...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Ok, I need  to vent for a minute. XH is driving me crazy. We are selling our house as part of the divorce decree and having a hard time agreeing about anything (house price, how long to keep it at the price before lowering it, etc.) So we've been trading emails back and forth about it all morning. What irritates me is that he just expects me to agree to everything he wants. He thinks he should be able to order me to do things without getting my input or opinion.  FYI, this is how he was in our marriage, too, treating me like some kind of fembot automaton who should only be allowed to say "yes master." in other words, super controlling. And while I did my best during the marriage, I can't just agree to everything now. I have to think about what's best for DS and me. 

Thanks for listening.  I actually feel a little better.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> But what if I don't have anyone to join me for the humpday?



Hmmmmm, sounds like you need to get out more. 



ctnurse said:


> One of the best things about being a nurse...being able to go anywhere and get a job.
> 
> How could I forgot this in my favorite things.  Eating, drinking, WDW and humping.....




1.  I agree.  I always wanted to be a nurse so chose it for my 2nd career and so glad I did.  Love the freedom.

2.  Ah, well. . .so that is the list of favorite things. . .hmmmm.



DCTooTall said:


> why must you guys keep rubbing it in?
> 
> I don't think i want to even consider the possibility.  My "little trip" turned into a big one.
> 
> It's even better when you can fit all 4 in on the same day.



1.  Sorry DC, but ya know. . .career choices are what give us the freedom to play.

2.  You know you would have planned a bigger trip anyway.  Just the way it goes.

3.  I will have to remember that if the opportunity ever comes up. . .



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Me too.
> 
> "These are a few of my favorite things..." I'm having a Mary Poppins moment.



Lol, started singing that song in my head as soon as CT nurse posted.



DCTooTall said:


> "Juuuuuuuuuust a Spoonful of Sugar helps the medicine, go down!"



I didn't see any medicine in that list. . .lol.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sounds like a busy day. I'd have to eat my Wheaties to do all that!



Sounds like a normal day in the life of a happy couple that live close to WDW. . .lol.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Ok, I need  to vent for a minute. XH is driving me crazy. We are selling our house as part of the divorce decree and having a hard time agreeing about anything (house price, how long to keep it at the price before lowering it, etc.) So we've been trading emails back and forth about it all morning. What irritates me is that he just expects me to agree to everything he wants. He thinks he should be able to order me to do things without getting my input or opinion.  FYI, this is how he was in our marriage, too, treating me like some kind of fembot automaton who should only be allowed to say "yes master." in other words, super controlling. And while I did my best during the marriage, I can't just agree to everything now. I have to think about what's best for DS and me.
> 
> Thanks for listening.  I actually feel a little better.



Venting is a good thing. . .


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

taramoz said:


> Berryhill in the Heights!  Such a great night for it, just waiting on my ride (not driving, extra drinks coming my way!)



I was thinking The Spanish Flower in the Heights...if you haven't already, you should check that one out.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Hmmmmm, sounds like you need to get out more.




  Eh...   honestly,   wouldn't do me much good.  Not a lot of quality prospects in this area.




nurse.darcy said:


> 1.  Sorry DC, but ya know. . .career choices are what give us the freedom to play.



  Well I honestly didn't get much in the way of a choice unfortunately,  and out of my options,   this is the best outcome i could've hoped for.

    Now,   if I could stop spending my money on Disney,   then maybe I could start working towards another option...     But as I mentioned in a previous post,  I'm an addict.



nurse.darcy said:


> 2.  You know you would have planned a bigger trip anyway.  Just the way it goes.



   Hmmm.......




nurse.darcy said:


> I didn't see any medicine in that list. . .lol.



  Depends on what you classify as medicine.


----------



## taramoz

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> I was thinking The Spanish Flower in the Heights...if you haven't already, you should check that one out.



Spanish Flower is a great one!  Good thing DD7 loves Tex Mex!


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Ok, I need  to vent for a minute. XH is driving me crazy. We are selling our house as part of the divorce decree and having a hard time agreeing about anything (house price, how long to keep it at the price before lowering it, etc.) So we've been trading emails back and forth about it all morning. What irritates me is that he just expects me to agree to everything he wants. He thinks he should be able to order me to do things without getting my input or opinion.  FYI, this is how he was in our marriage, too, treating me like some kind of fembot automaton who should only be allowed to say "yes master." in other words, super controlling. And while I did my best during the marriage, I can't just agree to everything now. I have to think about what's best for DS and me.
> 
> Thanks for listening.  I actually feel a little better.



Here to listen anytime you need to vent!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> But what if I don't have anyone to join me for the humpday?



Haha! I didn't even see this post until Darcy quoted it.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I moved from Illinois to TX 14 years ago. I lived in the suburbs outside Chicago.  My midwestern twang still shows up at random times.
> 
> Berryhill = yummy. We have one down here, too.  But I don't go very often because there are so many great texmex places around.



Ya'll and Fixin' to are things I still say on a regular basis.   We are smack dab in the middle of the state in Normal.

I lived mostly on the NW side of Houston in Copperfield.  Tex-Mex is one of the many things I miss about Texas.  If you can try Lupe Tortillas, do it...the original is at I-10 and Hwy 6.  

Enjoy Texas!

I met DH on the Boards on a thread very much like this and like Darcy, am in the Medical field, so I could move easier.


----------



## taramoz

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Ya'll and Fixin' to are things I still say on a regular basis.   We are smack dab in the middle of the state in Normal.
> 
> I lived mostly on the NW side of Houston in Copperfield.  Tex-Mex is one of the many things I miss about Texas.  If you can try Lupe Tortillas, do it...the original is at I-10 and Hwy 6.
> 
> Enjoy Texas!
> 
> I met DH on the Boards on a thread very much like this and like Darcy, am in the Medical field, so I could move easier.



Oh, Lupes is DD7's favorite!!!  I grew up on NW side, in Champoins, not too far from you...


----------



## nurse.darcy

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Haha! I didn't even see this post until Darcy quoted it.



Makes you love multiquote doesn't it. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Eh...   honestly,   wouldn't do me much good.  Not a lot of quality prospects in this area.
> 
> Well I honestly didn't get much in the way of a choice unfortunately,  and out of my options,   this is the best outcome i could've hoped for.   Now,   if I could stop spending my money on Disney,   then maybe I could start working towards another option...     But as I mentioned in a previous post,  I'm an addict.
> 
> Hmmm.......Depends on what you classify as medicine.



1.  Oh please. . .at least every other day someone from PA posts in the newcomers thread. . .I am sure there has to be a couple of prospects. . .

2.  I didn't get a choice with my first career either.  Kinda fell into it by accident.  Pay was excellent and I had a talent for the job.  Second career choice was all mine.

3.  Your list included food, drink, WDW and humping.  The medicine would be whatever it took to be able to do all of these in one day. . .lol, with a spoonful of sugar to go with. . .lol.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Ok, I need  to vent for a minute. XH is driving me crazy. We are selling our house as part of the divorce decree and having a hard time agreeing about anything (house price, how long to keep it at the price before lowering it, etc.) So we've been trading emails back and forth about it all morning. What irritates me is that he just expects me to agree to everything he wants. He thinks he should be able to order me to do things without getting my input or opinion.  FYI, this is how he was in our marriage, too, treating me like some kind of fembot automaton who should only be allowed to say "yes master." in other words, super controlling. And while I did my best during the marriage, I can't just agree to everything now. I have to think about what's best for DS and me.
> 
> Thanks for listening.  I actually feel a little better.



Venting and doing whats best for your DS and yourself are always good things. 

Good morning folks! I had a blackout moment with DD and had to take today off so I could collect myself. Its times like this my favorite stress reliever would come in handy... even my 2nd fave would do (WDW) but am still on my hangover from the last trip.  Maybe I need a nanny... thankfully her Dad is taking her for the rest of June after she graduates from preschool.  Just need a breather.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

nurse.darcy said:


> 1.  I agree.  I always wanted to be a nurse so chose it for my 2nd career and so glad I did.  Love the freedom.
> 2.  Ah, well. . .so that is the list of favorite things. . .hmmmm.
> 3. Sounds like a normal day in the life of a happy couple that live close to WDW. . .lol.
> 4. Venting is a good thing. . .



1. Being a teacher used to be pretty good for moving around. Not so much any more with the economy and the government slashing school budgets.  I'm hoping it will cycle back around eventually.

2. But is that list in order of priority?  Because personally I might move up humping and WDW.

3. If that's true, then I need to move to florida. Lol.

4. Thanks. It was better than having the top of my head blow off from frustration.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> I was thinking The Spanish Flower in the Heights...if you haven't already, you should check that one out.



Thanks for the recommendation! Even the name sounds good!


----------



## nurse.darcy

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Venting and doing whats best for your DS and yourself are always good things.
> 
> Good morning folks! I had a blackout moment with DD and had to take today off so I could collect myself. Its times like this my favorite stress reliever would come in handy... even my 2nd fave would do (WDW) but am still on my hangover from the last trip.  Maybe I need a nanny... thankfully her Dad is taking her for the rest of June after she graduates from preschool.  Just need a breather.



Lala, you just need another trip to your 2nd fave stress reliever.  (I don't know anything about the first and am not asking. . .lol.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> Here to listen anytime you need to vent!


Thank you! And right back at you.  


wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Ya'll and Fixin' to are things I still say on a regular basis.   We are smack dab in the middle of the state in Normal.
> I lived mostly on the NW side of Houston in Copperfield.  Tex-Mex is one of the many things I miss about Texas.  If you can try Lupe Tortillas, do it...the original is at I-10 and Hwy 6.
> Enjoy Texas!
> I met DH on the Boards on a thread very much like this and like Darcy, am in the Medical field, so I could move easier.



Lupe's is good! When I first moved here, I lived off of barker cypress (past fry rd) and I-10 so I'm familiar with the area. 

I think it's really cool that you met your DH on the threads.  I'm a little late, but CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Eh...   honestly,   wouldn't do me much good.  Not a lot of quality prospects in this area.



Didn't I say you should move to Texas?


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> 1.  Oh please. . .at least every other day someone from PA posts in the newcomers thread. . .I am sure there has to be a couple of prospects. . .
> 
> 2.  I didn't get a choice with my first career either.  Kinda fell into it by accident.  Pay was excellent and I had a talent for the job.  Second career choice was all mine.
> 
> 3.  Your list included food, drink, WDW and humping.  The medicine would be whatever it took to be able to do all of these in one day. . .lol, with a spoonful of sugar to go with. . .lol.



1. I agree with DC, there is a big difference between there being a lot of prospects, and their being Quality prospects..


2.  you might want to qualify this statement,   as worded ..well I'm not gonna say what I thought of...

3. Hmm Medicine = good woman....


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Venting and doing whats best for your DS and yourself are always good things.
> 
> Good morning folks! I had a blackout moment with DD and had to take today off so I could collect myself. Its times like this my favorite stress reliever would come in handy... even my 2nd fave would do (WDW) but am still on my hangover from the last trip.  Maybe I need a nanny... thankfully her Dad is taking her for the rest of June after she graduates from preschool.  Just need a breather.



Thank you. I just get so tired of arguing with him. I'm more of the "why can't we all just get along?" mindset. 

Sometimes I need mommy mental health time, too. You'll have that nice break in June and be missing her like crazy after a couple of days.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

nurse.darcy said:


> Lala, you just need another trip to your 2nd fave stress reliever.  (I don't know anything about the first and am not asking. . .lol.


Hee hee. Great minds think alike. 


MICKEY88 said:


> 2.  you might want to qualify this statement,   as worded ..well I'm not gonna say what I thought of...
> :



Omg. You really have the total pyrate hat on today, don't you?

I hope you're feeling better.  We missed your voice on the boards.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Before I respond my friend. . .how are you feeling?  Better I hope.  Tomorrow night is movie night and ya know. . .



MICKEY88 said:


> 1. I agree with DC, there is a big difference between there being a lot of prospects, and their being Quality prospects..
> 
> 
> 2.  you might want to qualify this statement,   as worded ..well I'm not gonna say what I thought of...
> 
> 3. Hmm Medicine = good woman....



1.  Well, I must say that everywhere I have lived, quality prospects seem few and far between. . .My demands arent even high. . .lol

2.  All I said was my first career paid well.  I was an executive assistant to the CEO of a Fortune 500 commercial real estate firm. I was good at the job.  My 2nd career just makes me mobile.

3.  Ahhhh, so does that mean that Medicine = good man for me?  Yeah, that would work. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hee hee. Great minds think alike.
> 
> 
> Omg. You really have the total pyrate hat on today, don't you?
> 
> I hope you're feeling better.  We missed your voice on the boards.



and you must have your wench hat on, since I didn't say what I was thinking, but you figured it out..

not really feeling better, off work again today, trying to get ahold of my dr.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

nurse.darcy said:


> Lala, you just need another trip to your 2nd fave stress reliever.  (I don't know anything about the first and am not asking. . .lol.



You are sooooo right. I willl be back at the end of Sept for 3 or 4days. Hopefully I can last that long... who knows, if Im lucky I may get to experience both stress relievers in one trip... 



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Thank you. I just get so tired of arguing with him. I'm more of the "why can't we all just get along?" mindset.
> 
> Sometimes I need mommy mental health time, too. You'll have that nice break in June and be missing her like crazy after a couple of days.



I don't know how new your divorce is, but I went through some of that with my XH when we were going through it. We separated in '07 and divorce finalized in '09. I don't know how hardheaded yours is but mine eventually fell back and came to the reality that we can be cordial for our daughter and settling our finances, and move on with our lives without all the drama.  We've been good for about a year now... of course, he's been with his new woman for that amount of time, too. So I dont know if that has anything to do with it.... I hope they NEVER break up. 

You are right about missing my baby. Once she went on a trip with her Aunt for a week and after 2 days, I was calling her twice a day I missed her so much.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Before I respond my friend. . .how are you feeling?  Better I hope.  Tomorrow night is movie night and ya know. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Well, I must say that everywhere I have lived, quality prospects seem few and far between. . .My demands arent even high. . .lol
> 
> 2.  All I said was my first career paid well.  I was an executive assistant to the CEO of a Fortune 500 commercial real estate firm. I was good at the job.  My 2nd career just makes me mobile.
> 
> 3.  Ahhhh, so does that mean that Medicine = good man for me?  Yeah, that would work. . .



  yeh I know, that's why I'm trying to get ahold of my dr. to get some prescription meds..
not feeling any better

2. you said your first career paid well, and that you ahd a natural telent for it..

3.  only you can answer that..you stated 





> "Your list included food, drink, WDW and humping. The medicine would be whatever it took to be able to do all of these in one day. . .lol, with a spoonful of sugar to go with. . .lol. "


  I know that a good woman would be all it would take for me to be able to do all 4 things in one day.

now that I know that a spoonful of sugar makes the medicine "go down"  I'll be carrying sugar packets with me at all times...


----------



## nurse.darcy

LaLalovesWDW said:


> You are sooooo right. I willl be back at the end of Sept for 3 or 4days. Hopefully I can last that long... who knows, if Im lucky I may get to experience both stress relievers in one trip...
> [/COLOR]



Perfect. . .several of us will be here those days. . .



MICKEY88 said:


> yeh I know, that's why I'm trying to get ahold of my dr. to get some prescription meds..
> not feeling any better
> 
> 2. you said your first career paid well, and that you ahd a natural telent for it..
> 
> 3.  only you can answer that..you stated   I know that a good woman would be all it would take for me to be able to do all 4 things in one day.
> 
> now that I know that a spoonful of sugar makes the medicine "go down"  I'll be carrying sugar packets with me at all times...



1.  That would be good.  You can't afford to lose PTO time to sickness. . .you need it all for vacation.  Plus the movie ya know. . .

2.  I knew your Pyrate side had come out. . .but ya know. . .just wanted to stop that thought early enough. . .

3.  A good man would do it for me as well. . .

I carry truvia. . .would that work?. . .lol.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

LaLalovesWDW said:


> You are sooooo right. I willl be back at the end of Sept for 3 or 4days. Hopefully I can last that long... who knows, if Im lucky I may get to experience both stress relievers in one trip...



*yay, yay, yay!!!*
I'm so excited that you decided to come down while so many of us will be there!


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Perfect. . .several of us will be here those days. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  That would be good.  You can't afford to lose PTO time to sickness. . .you need it all for vacation.  Plus the movie ya know. . .
> 
> 2.  I knew your Pyrate side had come out. . .but ya know. . .just wanted to stop that thought early enough. . .
> 
> 3.  A good man would do it for me as well. . .
> 
> I carry truvia. . .would that work?. . .lol.



1. vacation time and sick leave are seperate for me, so that's not a problem, however it would  be difficult explaining my absence at work tomorow, when everyone knows I have a ticket for the midnite showing of POTC4

2..Bad Pyrate..LOL

3. I have no idea if that would work,, I just now learned about the sugar


----------



## nurse.darcy

DC, what are the nights we are doing HHN?  I think its Thursday (the last Thursday in September)


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> 1. vacation time and sick leave are seperate for me, so that's not a problem, however it would  be difficult explaining my absence at work tomorow, when everyone knows I have a ticket for the midnite showing of POTC4
> 
> 2..Bad Pyrate..LOL
> 
> 3. I have no idea if that would work,, I just now learned about the sugar



1.  Wow, I wish it was for me. . .but at least I can rearrange. . .

2.  I expected no less. . .lol.

3.  Its okay, I didn't expect you to have an answer. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Haha! I didn't even see this post until Darcy quoted it.



  I was starting to wonder....   With this crowd and all the other comments the original post spurred it seemed odd that my comment went unresponded too.  



nurse.darcy said:


> 1.  Oh please. . .at least every other day someone from PA posts in the newcomers thread. . .I am sure there has to be a couple of prospects. . .
> 
> 2.  I didn't get a choice with my first career either.  Kinda fell into it by accident.  Pay was excellent and I had a talent for the job.  Second career choice was all mine.
> 
> 3.  Your list included food, drink, WDW and humping.  The medicine would be whatever it took to be able to do all of these in one day. . .lol, with a spoonful of sugar to go with. . .lol.



 1.  As Mickey88 pointed out... There is a difference between a prospect, and a QUALITY prospect.

 2. That's one reason I mentioned I may be able to start pursuing some options once things settle down a bit.... and if I could stop spending money on my addiction.

 3.  For the record...  I wasn't my list of favorites.   I just mentioned it's nice when you can fit all 4 into a single day.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Didn't I say you should move to Texas?



  Not sure if I could if i wanted too.   My job isn't one that really opens itself up to being able to change locations very easily.



MICKEY88 said:


> yeh I know, that's why I'm trying to get ahold of my dr. to get some prescription meds..
> not feeling any better
> 
> 2. you said your first career paid well, and that you ahd a natural telent for it..
> 
> 3.  only you can answer that..you stated   I know that a good woman would be all it would take for me to be able to do all 4 things in one day.
> 
> now that I know that a spoonful of sugar makes the medicine "go down"  I'll be carrying sugar packets with me at all times...



First...  hope you feel better.   a grumpy Pyrate is never a good thing for anyone.

and 3.....          How is it we can take a Marry Poppins song and make it OH so very very wrong?  



LaLalovesWDW said:


> You are sooooo right. I willl be back at the end of Sept for 3 or 4days. Hopefully I can last that long... who knows, if Im lucky I may get to experience both stress relievers in one trip...





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> *yay, yay, yay!!!*
> I'm so excited that you decided to come down while so many of us will be there!



  Oh Hell...  Should I just go ahead and bump up to a 2bedroom condo for the week?




nurse.darcy said:


> DC, what are the nights we are doing HHN?  I think its Thursday (the last Thursday in September)



Dates haven't been announced yet so I can't say for certain,   but the "non peak" nights are thursday and Sundays.   i'm planning right now for Thursday,   but that could change depending on the dates when they finally announce them.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> I was starting to wonder....   With this crowd and all the other comments the original post spurred it seemed odd that my comment went unresponded too.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  As Mickey88 pointed out... There is a difference between a prospect, and a QUALITY prospect.
> 
> 2. That's one reason I mentioned I may be able to start pursuing some options once things settle down a bit.... and if I could stop spending money on my addiction.
> 
> 3.  For the record...  I wasn't my list of favorites.   I just mentioned it's nice when you can fit all 4 into a single day.
> 
> Not sure if I could if i wanted too.   My job isn't one that really opens itself up to being able to change locations very easily.
> 
> First...  hope you feel better.   a grumpy Pyrate is never a good thing for anyone.
> 
> and 3.....          How is it we can take a Marry Poppins song and make it OH so very very wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Hell...  Should I just go ahead and bump up to a 2bedroom condo for the week?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dates haven't been announced yet so I can't say for certain,   but the "non peak" nights are thursday and Sundays.   i'm planning right now for Thursday,   but that could change depending on the dates when they finally announce them.



OMG, Quoting you when you are already multiquoting is difficult. . .

Not even going to try to respond. . .and yes you should get the 2 br. . .unless you want to share. . .lol


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> OMG, Quoting you when you are already multiquoting is difficult. . .
> 
> Not even going to try to respond. . .and yes you should get the 2 br. . .unless you want to share. . .lol



That's why I started doing the copy/paste of the quote tags around people's different comments.   it makes it easier to keep track of the multiquote replies.  


Ok....   So for the group...

Looking at getting a room at the Wyndham Bonnet Creek for the Sept 27-oct 4th trip.    Who all is going and wants to share the room at the resort?   Figure it'll help me figure out how big a place to rent.


and I'm sure there is a multiple joke in there someplace,  but I should probably try and keep things from getting too blue in here.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> I was starting to wonder....   With this crowd and all the other comments the original post spurred it seemed odd that my comment went unresponded too.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  As Mickey88 pointed out... There is a difference between a prospect, and a QUALITY prospect.
> 
> 2. That's one reason I mentioned I may be able to start pursuing some options once things settle down a bit.... and if I could stop spending money on my addiction.
> 
> 3.  For the record...  I wasn't my list of favorites.   I just mentioned it's nice when you can fit all 4 into a single day.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I could if i wanted too.   My job isn't one that really opens itself up to being able to change locations very easily.
> 
> 
> 
> First...  hope you feel better.   a grumpy Pyrate is never a good thing for anyone.
> 
> and 3.....          How is it we can take a Marry Poppins song and make it OH so very very wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Hell...  Should I just go ahead and bump up to a 2bedroom condo for the week?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dates haven't been announced yet so I can't say for certain,   but the "non peak" nights are thursday and Sundays.   i'm planning right now for Thursday,   but that could change depending on the dates when they finally announce them.





DCTooTall said:


> That's why I started doing the copy/paste of the quote tags around people's different comments.   it makes it easier to keep track of the multiquote replies.
> 
> 
> Ok....   So for the group...
> 
> Looking at getting a room at the Wyndham Bonnet Creek for the Sept 27-oct 4th trip.    Who all is going and wants to share the room at the resort?   Figure it'll help me figure out how big a place to rent.
> 
> 
> and I'm sure there is a multiple joke in there someplace,  but I should probably try and keep things from getting too blue in here.



I just need a spot on the floor. . .I'll take care of work schedule. . .lol.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I was starting to wonder....   With this crowd and all the other comments the original post spurred it seemed odd that my comment went unresponded too.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  As Mickey88 pointed out... There is a difference between a prospect, and a QUALITY prospect.
> 
> 2.First...  hope you feel better.   a grumpy Pyrate is never a good thing for anyone.
> 
> and 3.....          How is it we can take a Marry Poppins song and make it OH so very very wrong?
> 
> .



1. 

2. I'm not grumpy at all, I just look and feel like death warmed over..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




3. Skills..we have serious skills...


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> I just need a spot on the floor. . .I'll take care of work schedule. . .lol.



this sounds so bad when combined with the first career thought from earlier..


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

nurse.darcy said:


> Perfect. . .several of us will be here those days. . .



yayay! Right now I have planned for Sept 29th - Oct 3rd. havent booked yet though... my DVC doesn't close until the end of the month and want to wait so I can use my points. 



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> *yay, yay, yay!!!*
> I'm so excited that you decided to come down while so many of us will be there!



Im looking forward to meeting more of you... 



DCTooTall said:


> Oh Hell...  Should I just go ahead and bump up to a 2bedroom condo for the week?



Why? you throwing a partay??  Where are you staying??  EDIT: Ok, I just saw your post about your dates and rooms. Where is Bonnet Creek? I was just going to stay onsite, but if it will be cheaper to split some rooms, Im down for that. Otherwise I hope we will all meet up sometime!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> That's why I started doing the copy/paste of the quote tags around people's different comments.   it makes it easier to keep track of the multiquote replies.
> Ok....   So for the group...
> Looking at getting a room at the Wyndham Bonnet Creek for the Sept 27-oct 4th trip.    Who all is going and wants to share the room at the resort?   Figure it'll help me figure out how big a place to rent.
> and I'm sure there is a multiple joke in there someplace,  but I should probably try and keep things from getting too blue in here.



You already know my schedule...
I hope they do have hhn on Thursday. That would work out well since I don't get in until friday.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Oh yeah forgot to tell you... to top off my already fabulous day... its raining like I feel like I should start building an ark.  So, to kinda release a little stress, I decided it would be a great day to go see Thor 3-D... went to the dine-in theater so I could have lunch too.  Previews on, no server, movie starts, server comes and says she would be back in a few to take order... (never came back)  then what happens?? 30 min into the movie, the power goes out in the entire town.  

The one good moment, though, was I got to see my celebrity baby daddy... so sexy! 

OH - also got my pics back from Disney from our Wild Africa Trek... can't wait to post them in my TR!


----------



## DIS_MERI

Getting jealous that you all are going to be there when I had planned to be but now won't be....although I'd been hoping for free dining and it looks like they're not having it for the dates I'd planned in October, and I got it for the June trip


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> this sounds so bad when combined with the first career thought from earlier..



The Pyrate in you is just having a great time while you are under the weather. . .lol.



LaLalovesWDW said:


> yayay! Right now I have planned for Sept 29th - Oct 3rd. havent booked yet though... my DVC doesn't close until the end of the month and want to wait so I can use my points.
> 
> Im looking forward to meeting more of you...
> 
> Why? you throwing a partay??  Where are you staying??  EDIT: Ok, I just saw your post about your dates and rooms. Where is Bonnet Creek? I was just going to stay onsite, but if it will be cheaper to split some rooms, Im down for that. Otherwise I hope we will all meet up sometime!



1.  I can't wait for that time.  Going to HHN during that time.
2.  They will all love you.  You are fun.
3.  He always plans for a partay.  Bonnet Creek is actually on property at WDW. Just doesn't have the WDW Transportation as its not a WDW owned property. The condos are huge and lovely.  As far as cost goes you will have to discuss that with DC. . .by the way, he is safe. . .lol.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You already know my schedule...
> I hope they do have hhn on Thursday. That would work out well since I don't get in until friday.



What, no HHN for you?



LaLalovesWDW said:


> Oh yeah forgot to tell you... to top off my already fabulous day... its raining like I feel like I should start building an ark.  So, to kinda release a little stress, I decided it would be a great day to go see Thor 3-D... went to the dine-in theater so I could have lunch too.  Previews on, no server, movie starts, server comes and says she would be back in a few to take order... (never came back)  then what happens?? 30 min into the movie, the power goes out in the entire town.  The one good moment, though, was I got to see my celebrity baby daddy... so sexy!
> 
> OH - also got my pics back from Disney from our Wild Africa Trek... can't wait to post them in my TR!



Can't wait to see the pix. . .


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Well I came home to a flooded house again. This time it wasn't caused by the dog. The toilet upstairs overflowed and flooded the upstairs bathroom and ran down into the hallway downstairs. The whole ceiling in the hall is now ripped open and we're having to re-do it all. Just how I wanted to spend my last weekend without a job! NOT!


----------



## nurse.darcy

bluedevilinaz said:


> Well I came home to a flooded house again. This time it wasn't caused by the dog. The toilet upstairs overflowed and flooded the upstairs bathroom and ran down into the hallway downstairs. The whole ceiling in the hall is now ripped open and we're having to re-do it all. Just how I wanted to spend my last weekend without a job! NOT!



Ugh. . .not good. . .


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

nurse.darcy said:


> What, no HHN for you?



OK....call me Ignorant, but WHAT is HHN????



VERRRRRY cool that ya'll are meeting at Disney.


If I can get it to scan, I have the Pic from our first Dismeet from the first Singles thread.  There are 3 sets of couples that married eventually from that Pic!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

bluedevilinaz said:


> Well I came home to a flooded house again. This time it wasn't caused by the dog. The toilet upstairs overflowed and flooded the upstairs bathroom and ran down into the hallway downstairs. The whole ceiling in the hall is now ripped open and we're having to re-do it all. Just how I wanted to spend my last weekend without a job! NOT!



oh no! That sounds like a mess. I hope you can remedy that without too much headache. 



wdwtheplacetobe said:


> OK....call me Ignorant, but WHAT is HHN????
> 
> 
> 
> VERRRRRY cool that ya'll are meeting at Disney.
> 
> 
> If I can get it to scan, I have the Pic from our first Dismeet from the first Singles thread.  There are 3 sets of couples that married eventually from that Pic!



I don't know what HHN is either, but somehow I think I should, so I pretend I do. 

This will be my 2nd meeting of Dismembers at Disney... that is very inspirational that 3 couples married from a Dismeet.  Well, unless Darcy or one of the Divas drop down on one knee... I don't think its happening for me.  However, I did meet and exchange a couple of great phone convos with a nice looking CM my last trip, but somehow it feels incestuous to date a CM...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

nurse.darcy said:


> What, no HHN for you?


Probably not this trip. Doesn't mean I won't do it at some point.  But I only have a few days so I kind of have to prioritize.


bluedevilinaz said:


> Well I came home to a flooded house again. This time it wasn't caused by the dog. The toilet upstairs overflowed and flooded the upstairs bathroom and ran down into the hallway downstairs. The whole ceiling in the hall is now ripped open and we're having to re-do it all. Just how I wanted to spend my last weekend without a job! NOT!


Oh no!! That's rotten!


wdwtheplacetobe said:


> OK....call me Ignorant, but WHAT is HHN????
> 
> 
> 
> VERRRRRY cool that ya'll are meeting at Disney.
> 
> If I can get it to scan, I have the Pic from our first Dismeet from the first Singles thread.  There are 3 sets of couples that married eventually from that Pic!



Halloween Horror Nights at Universal.

And I hope you can post your pic. I can hardly believe THREE couples are married and it started with this: .


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> The Pyrate in you is just having a great time while you are under the weather. . .lol.
> .


Hmm maybe that's why I feel like death warmed over, perhaps the Pyrate is killing the Knight.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> Hmm maybe that's why I feel like death warmed over, perhaps the Pyrate is killing the Knight.



Maybe you'll feel better after watching POTC and getting some pyrateness out of your system. 

Or maybe it will just make it worse.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Maybe you'll feel better after watching POTC and getting some pyrateness out of your system.
> 
> Or maybe it will just make it worse.



I can assure you the Pyrateness will increase 

I managed to get in touch with my Dr. this afternoon, (just my luck I get sick, he's on vacation).. picked up some meds tonight, so hopefully they will do the trick


----------



## Alacrity

My DH (geek in the 10th degree) posted this for me....if you click on the Pic, you get it even larger!

This was from one of the early Dismeets where we ran EMH together one night!

We had spent MANY hours on the Thread and in a Chat room together before this....

wdwtheplacetobe


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> Hmm maybe that's why I feel like death warmed over, perhaps the Pyrate is killing the Knight.



That is fine here but does not bode well for when you return to work



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Maybe you'll feel better after watching POTC and getting some pyrateness out of your system.
> 
> Or maybe it will just make it worse.



Are you kidding me?  The Pyrate will be incorrigable after the movie.



MICKEY88 said:


> I can assure you the Pyrateness will increase
> 
> I managed to get in touch with my Dr. this afternoon, (just my luck I get sick, he's on vacation).. picked up some meds tonight, so hopefully they will do the trick



As I thought. . .lol.  At least you got meds to make you feel better.



Alacrity said:


> My DH (geek in the 10th degree) posted this for me....if you click on the Pic, you get it even larger!
> 
> This was from one of the early Dismeets where we ran EMH together one night!
> 
> We had spent MANY hours on the Thread and in a Chat room together before this....
> 
> wdwtheplacetobe



Sweet. . .the hubby shows up to post pics. . .I actually recognize some of these peeps. . .


----------



## ahoff

Wow, lots of pages here from today.  Weather here totally sucks, rain for three days now.  Almost thought it was clearing up a bit but itwas just a tease.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I have spent some time walking around NYC. We used to take the Long Island Railroad into Penn Station when I was in school.  I remember the last train back was 2 something and, if you didn't make it, there was no train until five.  That was an incredibly long, hungover 3 hours.



Ah, the LIRR!  Where did you go to school?



ctnurse said:


> How could I forgot this in my favorite things.  Eating, drinking, WDW and humping.....



Guess it goes without saying



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Ok, I need  to vent for a minute. XH is driving me crazy. We are selling our house as part of the divorce decree and having a hard time agreeing about anything (house price, how long to keep it at the price before lowering it, etc.) So we've been trading emails back and forth about it all morning. What irritates me is that he just expects me to agree to everything he wants. He thinks he should be able to order me to do things without getting my input or opinion.  FYI, this is how he was in our marriage, too, treating me like some kind of fembot automaton who should only be allowed to say "yes master." in other words, super controlling. And while I did my best during the marriage, I can't just agree to everything now. I have to think about what's best for DS and me.
> 
> Thanks for listening.  I actually feel a little better.



Hope things get better for you.



LaLalovesWDW said:


> You are sooooo right. I willl be back at the end of Sept for 3 or 4days.




Sounds like it will be a busy time down there.



bluedevilinaz said:


> Well I came home to a flooded house again. This time it wasn't caused by the dog. The toilet upstairs overflowed and flooded the upstairs bathroom and ran down into the hallway downstairs. The whole ceiling in the hall is now ripped open and we're having to re-do it all. Just how I wanted to spend my last weekend without a job! NOT!



As I am presently spending a fair amount of time working on my house lately, I hope you get this cleared up.  I can think of lots of other things I would rather be doing.



Alacrity said:


> My DH (geek in the 10th degree) posted this for me....if you click on the Pic, you get it even larger!
> 
> This was from one of the early Dismeets where we ran EMH together one night!



Thanks for posting that.  I know of two couples, who is the third?


----------



## stitch1986

howdy everyone! how are your guys day going? it is windy and rainy here and love it  175 days til my disney trip for a wedding!!  and tomorrow night pirates  so cant wait, i am trying to open up it is sorta working lol still shy to talk cause I dont know anyone and dont talk much cause of my shyness :/


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> 1.That is fine here but does not bode well for when you return to work
> 2.Are you kidding me?  The Pyrate will be incorrigable after the movie.
> 3.As I thought. . .lol.  At least you got meds to make you feel better.
> . . .




1. who knows, she might like the Bad Pyrate
2. Incorrigable, but still loveable.
3. I hope they make me feel better, Rum failed to do the trick..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Alacrity said:


> My DH (geek in the 10th degree) posted this for me....if you click on the Pic, you get it even larger!
> This was from one of the early Dismeets where we ran EMH together one night!
> We had spent MANY hours on the Thread and in a Chat room together before this....
> wdwtheplacetobe



 I love seeing so many people together having a great time! Really reminds me what brought us all together in the first place.


ahoff said:


> Ah, the LIRR!  Where did you go to school?



U.S. Merchant Marine Academy in Kings Point.


----------



## TekMickey

WARNING  DIATRIBE!!  or something like it.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Ok, I need to vent for a minute. XH is driving me crazy. We are selling our house as part of the divorce decree and having a hard time agreeing about anything (house price, how long to keep it at the price before lowering it, etc.) So we've been trading emails back and forth about it all morning. What irritates me is that he just expects me to agree to everything he wants. He thinks he should be able to order me to do things without getting my input or opinion. FYI, this is how he was in our marriage, too, treating me like some kind of fembot automaton who should only be allowed to say "yes master." in other words, super controlling. And while I did my best during the marriage, I can't just agree to everything now. I have to think about what's best for DS and me.
> 
> Thanks for listening. I actually feel a little better.


 

Sorry your going thru such a hard time, putting things to an end.  


My ex and I stuck it out as long as we could and agreed it just wasn't going to work.
What was most important was that the kids were taken care of and that it was as invisible to them as possible.  All my daughter needed to know is that I didn't live there any more but I would be there any time she needed and that her mother and I were eye to eye about everything.  We get along great now, she is remarried again, and it doesn't bother me because everything I do is for my daughter.  Mama got the house, the boat and the child support and I got the easiest life for me and my daughter considering the situation.

Enough about my situation, what I am saying is you both agree that it isn't going to work for you and it is over so now you need to agree its not about you two anymore.
You both need to make it as seemless for DS as possible.  Its his life too and he should not have a bad thought or feeling to take away from this.
His dad(assumption?) needs to put him high on the priority list and show up for school functions and support an activites he is involved in and not balk at anything you might request of him for his son.


Sorry if this sounds a little bossy and demanding but parenting between broken homes is so horrible in america.  I can't stand it when fathers are dead beats and you have to get the attorney general to get a dime out of them.  I also don't like it when mom plays hard ball about visitation times and every last dime they can squeeze out of dad. (Not implying anything here, merely just venting about the most common scenario)

I can honestly say my ex and I have no court orderd papers about the house or child support.  I know my responsibilites and so should everyone else.

I wish you the best of luck with putting this behind you and getting on with your life and your DS's life.

I too, am here if you need to talk.  I know I am realtively new, but the rest is good history.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

stitch1986 said:


> howdy everyone! how are your guys day going? it is windy and rainy here and love it  175 days til my disney trip for a wedding!!  and tomorrow night pirates  so cant wait, i am trying to open up it is sorta working lol still shy to talk cause I dont know anyone and dont talk much cause of my shyness :/



My day was good.  I loved having time to finally get a pedicure. Pretty toes make everything happier!

I _wish_ I knew some people getting married at WDW. Then I would have another excuse to plan a trip.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> My day was good.  I loved having time to finally get a pedicure. Pretty toes make everything happier!
> 
> :



pictures required..


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

ahoff said:


> Thanks for posting that.  I know of two couples, who is the third?



Al and wdw (us), JulesLP and IndyBill and slapwhitey and tmli....

slapwhitey and tmli---married Aug 2007 in Disney's Wedding Pavilion  (slap moved 1400 miles to tmli)

Al and wdw---married Oct 2007 (wdw moved 1100 miles to Al)

IndyBill and JuleLP----married May 2008 in a beautiful Church in NJ  (Jules moved 800 miles to Indy)


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

TekMickey said:


> WARNING  DIATRIBE!!  or something like it.
> 
> Sorry your going thru such a hard time, putting things to an end.
> 
> My ex and I stuck it out as long as we could and agreed it just wasn't going to work.
> What was most important was that the kids were taken care of and that it was as invisible to them as possible.  All my daughter needed to know is that I didn't live there any more but I would be there any time she needed and that her mother and I were eye to eye about everything.  We get along great now, she is remarried again, and it doesn't bother me because everything I do is for my daughter.  Mama got the house, the boat and the child support and I got the easiest life for me and my daughter considering the situation.
> 
> Enough about my situation, what I am saying is you both agree that it isn't going to work for you and it is over so now you need to agree its not about you two anymore.
> You both need to make it as seemless for DS as possible.  Its his life too and he should not have a bad thought or feeling to take away from this.
> His dad(assumption?) needs to put him high on the priority list and show up for school functions and support an activites he is involved in and not balk at anything you might request of him for his son.
> 
> 
> Sorry if this sounds a little bossy and demanding but parenting between broken homes is so horrible in america.  I can't stand it when fathers are dead beats and you have to get the attorney general to get a dime out of them.  I also don't like it when mom plays hard ball about visitation times and every last dime they can squeeze out of dad. (Not implying anything here, merely just venting about the most common scenario)
> 
> I can honestly say my ex and I have no court orderd papers about the house or child support.  I know my responsibilites and so should everyone else.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck with putting this behind you and getting on with your life and your DS's life.
> 
> I too, am here if you need to talk.  I know I am realtively new, but the rest is good history.



Thanks for the support.  As a teacher I've seen A LOT of broken homes.  Hopefully, everyone will be able to do what's best.


----------



## TekMickey

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Thanks for the support.  As a teacher I've seen A LOT of broken homes.  Hopefully, everyone will be able to do what's best.


 
I bet you have.  You get to deal with it first hand as their daily guide.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> pictures required..




I don't know how to post a picture. Don't I have to upload it to a website and then post it or something?


----------



## ahoff

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> U.S. Merchant Marine Academy in Kings Point.



I think that is pretty impressive!  A few co-workers went to the MMA.  (Another went to the Maritime College across the bay)  You must have tons of stories to tell, and I can think of many questions.  Were you in the Navy as well?



wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Al and wdw (us), JulesLP and IndyBill and slapwhitey and tmli....
> 
> slapwhitey and tmli---married Aug 2007  (slap moved 1400 miles to tmli)
> 
> Al and wdw---married Oct 2007  (wdw moved 1100 miles to Al)
> 
> IndyBill and JuleLP----married May 2008 (Jules moved 800 miles to Indy)



Gee, haven't seen you and Al since that weekend.  I ran into Bill and Jules at a SWW a few years ago.  And never met Slap and tmli, but do remember them from the old boards.  Do you hear from any of them anymore?


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

ahoff said:


> Gee, haven't seen you and Al since that weekend.  I ran into Bill and Jules at a SWW a few years ago.  And never met Slap and tmli, but do remember them from the old boards.  Do you hear from any of them anymore?



Jules and Bill are at WDW right now!  Last time we saw them we met in St Louis for the weekend.  Jules and I yap on the phone frequently.

Slap and tmli are living happily ever after in Canada...tmli is now working for Dreams Unlimited, planning Disney vacations for a living!  They have been on several ABD (adventures by Disney) trips including one to Club 33 at DL.   It's been longer since we've seen them.  It was a rainy cold hard ticket event at MK.

We went to BOTH of the Weddings.

How have you been???

Find yourself in the Pic?  It was a fun evening and I'm glad we stood for the Pic.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ahoff said:


> 1. I think that is pretty impressive!  A few co-workers went to the MMA.  (Another went to the Maritime College across the bay)
> 
> 2. You must have tons of stories to tell, and I can think of many questions.
> 
> 3. Were you in the Navy as well?



1. Most people look at me cluelessly when I say where I went to school.  It's not really well known. 

2. I might have a story or two.  I tend to share more with a drink in front of me. What can we do about that?

3. I was in the reserve for ten years and was discharged as a lieutenant commander.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I don't know how to post a picture. Don't I have to upload it to a website and then post it or something?



yes... or you could just email them to me..


----------



## ahoff

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Jules and Bill are at WDW right now!
> 
> How have you been???
> 
> Find yourself in the Pic?  It was a fun evening and I'm glad we stood for the Pic.



Why of course, it is SWW now, isn't it?

I am doing pretty good, all my travels to Switzerland are over for now, so looking forward to the summer now.

Sure did!



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1. Most people look at me cluelessly when I say where I went to school.  It's not really well known.
> 
> 2. I might have a story or two.  I tend to share more with a drink in front of me. What can we do about that?
> 
> 3. I was in the reserve for ten years and was discharged as a lieutenant commander.



1.  Unless you are from LI.....

2. Could be a possibility in Oct.

3. Just like McHale

Well, kitchen sink is in and working. Time to call it a night.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> yes... or you could just email them to me..


 What is it with you guys and pictures? You must all be visual learners. 


ahoff said:


> 1.  Unless you are from LI.....
> 
> 2. Could be a possibility in Oct.
> 
> 3. Just like McHale
> 
> Well, kitchen sink is in and working. Time to call it a night.



1. You're probably right that there's a better chance of familiarity if you're from around the area.

2. 

3. That was waaaay before my time. Unless you're talking about the movie?


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Alacrity said:


> My DH (geek in the 10th degree) posted this for me....if you click on the Pic, you get it even larger!
> 
> This was from one of the early Dismeets where we ran EMH together one night!
> 
> We had spent MANY hours on the Thread and in a Chat room together before this....
> 
> wdwtheplacetobe



Great pic! Wow, you are very knowledgeable about the history of the singles threads... thats really wonderful.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> this sounds so bad when combined with the first career thought from earlier..








LaLalovesWDW said:


> yayay! Right now I have planned for Sept 29th - Oct 3rd. havent booked yet though... my DVC doesn't close until the end of the month and want to wait so I can use my points.
> 
> 
> 
> Im looking forward to meeting more of you...
> 
> 
> 
> Why? you throwing a partay??  Where are you staying??  EDIT: Ok, I just saw your post about your dates and rooms. Where is Bonnet Creek? I was just going to stay onsite, but if it will be cheaper to split some rooms, Im down for that. Otherwise I hope we will all meet up sometime!



Darcy already gave you a bit of an idea where the place is...   but while it's technically "off-site" and not on Disney Property,  if you've ever seen the old overhead picture with the Disney property outlined,   It's located in a little landlocked section of property which you can only access thru Disney.  (Disney on 3 sides,  I-4 on the other).   It's pretty much next to the Pop Century.

 And if you know your Disney roads and Landmarks,   It's Either Straight at the light off Backstage Lane (The "DTD/MGM/anything Disney" exit from EPCOT) at Buena Vista parkway...   Or if you were coming from DTD,    It's a left at the light with the Big Red Van/Goofy DVC sign.

And as for cheaper...   I'm pretty sure if we get a few of us sharing the costs,   It wouldn't be too expensive to get a room there..... and as a bonus...   You could save your DVC points for another trip!   



DIS_MERI said:


> Getting jealous that you all are going to be there when I had planned to be but now won't be....although I'd been hoping for free dining and it looks like they're not having it for the dates I'd planned in October, and I got it for the June trip



  You know,  There is nothing saying you can't come too.    It looks like Lala and Louisa are coming down mostly for the weekend,   so no reason you can't as well.    

  Besides...  It's also the opening weekend of F&W,  so would Free Dining REALLY be of that much value for you when you'll be 'sampling' all day long as well?    




nurse.darcy said:


> 1.  I can't wait for that time.  Going to HHN during that time.
> 2.  They will all love you.  You are fun.
> 3.  He always plans for a partay.  Bonnet Creek is actually on property at WDW. Just doesn't have the WDW Transportation as its not a WDW owned property. The condos are huge and lovely.  As far as cost goes you will have to discuss that with DC. . .by the way, he is safe. . .lol.



 Once we figure out how much space will be needed it'd be easier to figure out costs.    in General,   based off rental prices people are reporting elsewhere on the DIS and the time of year,    It runs about $100-120/night for a 2bedroom.   Since I own there...even though I'm out of points...   I may be able to get it cheaper by renting directly from the resort instead of going thru another owner.          BUT...  That's something I can check into once I know how much space is needed.

   And i'm safe?     Sometimes I wonder if that's a good thing or bad thing.   



LaLalovesWDW said:


> I don't know what HHN is either, but somehow I think I should, so I pretend I do.
> 
> This will be my 2nd meeting of Dismembers at Disney... that is very inspirational that 3 couples married from a Dismeet.  Well, unless Darcy or one of the Divas drop down on one knee... I don't think its happening for me.  However, I did meet and exchange a couple of great phone convos with a nice looking CM my last trip, but somehow it feels incestuous to date a CM...



  Incestuous to date a CM?     NEVER!!    Besides the fact that several people in this thread have expressed a desire to be a CM at some future date.....     How could it truly be incestuous?     

Admit it...   You might consider dating them JUST for their employee discounts!    (And the accent on some of the World Showcase employees probably wouldn't hurt    )



stitch1986 said:


> howdy everyone! how are your guys day going? it is windy and rainy here and love it  175 days til my disney trip for a wedding!!  and tomorrow night pirates  so cant wait, i am trying to open up it is sorta working lol still shy to talk cause I dont know anyone and dont talk much cause of my shyness :/



  Don't be shy!   None of us are.   

    You can tell we are a pretty open, inclusive,  and fun loving group,  so ultimately there is no reason to be shy around us.....

     ....Well....  At least on the boards.    In person might be a different story.    It might be pretty hard to "blend into the crowd" when you are with a group which can have as much fun as us.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I don't know how to post a picture. Don't I have to upload it to a website and then post it or something?



  It's EASY!!      And Best of all...  Tech Support is awake.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 3. I was in the reserve for ten years and was discharged as a lieutenant commander.



  Hmmmm....  so does that mean you have a uniform/outfit?     Hmmmm...   This just keeps getting more and more interesting.


----------



## CoasterAddict

Alacrity said:


> My DH (geek in the 10th degree) posted this for me....if you click on the Pic, you get it even larger!
> 
> This was from one of the early Dismeets where we ran EMH together one night!
> 
> We had spent MANY hours on the Thread and in a Chat room together before this....
> 
> wdwtheplacetobe



Wow...that brings back memories. Hard to believe it was more than 4 years ago.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1. And as for cheaper...   I'm pretty sure if we get a few of us sharing the costs,   It wouldn't be too expensive to get a room there..... and as a bonus...   You could save your DVC points for another trip!
> You know,  There is nothing saying you can't come too.    It looks like Lala and Louisa are coming down mostly for the weekend,   so no reason you can't as well.    :teeth
> 
> 2.  It's EASY!!      And Best of all...  Tech Support is awake.
> 
> 3.  Hmmmm....  so does that mean you have a uniform/outfit?     Hmmmm...   This just keeps getting more and more interesting.


1. Is this all part of your master plan to build another harem?
2. Haha. I did kind of look around for you. 
3. Yes, I have the uniform...but I wasn't really planning on bringing it to Orlando.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1. Is this all part of your master plan to build another harem?
> 2. Haha. I did kind of look around for you.
> 3. Yes, I have the uniform...but I wasn't really planning on bringing it to Orlando.



1.  i still deny the existance of a harem....  so no.    

      If anything,   This is part of a plan to ensure the party can go strong without having to worry about people driving home or managing to get back to their room safely.  

2.  All you really need is something like photobucket or flickr.    Copy the picture location (which the site will give you for linking purposes)...  then click the little icon in the message window here that looking like a postcard w/ a mountain,  paste the picture location in the popup..  and your picture is now posted.   

3.  maybe...   doesn't mean there aren't possibilities.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1.  i still deny the existance of a harem....  so no.
> If anything,   This is part of a plan to ensure the party can go strong without having to worry about people driving home or managing to get back to their room safely.
> 2.  All you really need is something like photobucket or flickr.    Copy the picture location (which the site will give you for linking purposes)...  then click the little icon in the message window here that looking like a postcard w/ a mountain,  paste the picture location in the popup..  and your picture is now posted.
> 3.  maybe...   doesn't mean there aren't possibilities.



1. Then it's a good plan. 
2. Thanks. I'm gonna have to try it.  But not with a picture of my feet. Even if they do have little flowers painted on them. 
3. Why don't you enlighten me on these possibilities? The uniform will take up valuable space in my suitcase you know.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1. Then it's a good plan.
> 2. Thanks. I'm gonna have to try it.  But not with a picture of my feet. Even if they do have little flowers painted on them.
> 3. Why don't you enlighten me on these possibilities? The uniform will take up valuable space in my suitcase you know.




2.     I'm sure you can think of something worth posting.

3.  You are a smart girl,  i'm sure you can think of some of them.      beyond that...  I'm going to keep my mouth shut so that I don't get into trouble.


Hmmmmm.....    looks like there is a MNSSHP on the 30th......


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 2.     I'm sure you can think of something worth posting.
> 
> 3.  You are a smart girl,  i'm sure you can think of some of them.      beyond that...  I'm going to keep my mouth shut so that I don't get into trouble.
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm.....    looks like there is a MNSSHP on the 30th......



2. Where did I leave that pulled pork? 

3. Maybe I'll compromise and bring part of it. Do you prefer the bottom or the top? Personally I like the shirt.

Have you been to mnsshp before?


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 2. Where did I leave that pulled pork?
> 
> 3. Maybe I'll compromise and bring part of it. Do you prefer the bottom or the top? Personally I like the shirt.
> 
> Have you been to mnsshp before?




2. 

3.  Now that's a loaded question if i ever heard one.  


Nope... never been to Florida before in September/october,   so this is my first Halloween Season visit.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Maybe I'll compromise and bring part of it. Do you prefer the bottom or the top? Personally I like the shirt.



save valuable packing space, just bring and wear the hat


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> save valuable packing space, just bring and wear the hat





 I didn't say it.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I didn't say it.



nooooooooo,, but you liked it !!!


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> nooooooooo,, but you liked it !!!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


>


ok, sure I believe that..




not !!!!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Alacrity said:


> My DH (geek in the 10th degree) posted this for me....if you click on the Pic, you get it even larger!
> 
> This was from one of the early Dismeets where we ran EMH together one night!
> 
> We had spent MANY hours on the Thread and in a Chat room together before this....
> 
> wdwtheplacetobe



WOW...although I wasn't able to join that trip I do remember chatting with many of those people and the many enjoyable nights spent in the original chatroom.  Thanks for sharing the trip down memory lane.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> save valuable packing space, just bring and wear the hat



I should have known the pyrate would have a good solution.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DisneydaveCT said:


> WOW...although I wasn't able to join that trip I do remember chatting with many of those people and the many enjoyable nights spent in the original chatroom.  Thanks for sharing the trip down memory lane.



The way you guys keep talking about the old chatroom and the original thread, I have his mental image of you all typing away at your apple IIe's.

But I know this was just a couple years ago.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I should have known the pyrate would have a good solution.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

DCTooTall said:


> Darcy already gave you a bit of an idea where the place is...   but while it's technically "off-site" and not on Disney Property,  if you've ever seen the old overhead picture with the Disney property outlined,   It's located in a little landlocked section of property which you can only access thru Disney.  (Disney on 3 sides,  I-4 on the other).   It's pretty much next to the Pop Century.
> 
> And if you know your Disney roads and Landmarks,   It's Either Straight at the light off Backstage Lane (The "DTD/MGM/anything Disney" exit from EPCOT) at Buena Vista parkway...   Or if you were coming from DTD,    It's a left at the light with the Big Red Van/Goofy DVC sign.
> 
> And as for cheaper...   I'm pretty sure if we get a few of us sharing the costs,   It wouldn't be too expensive to get a room there..... and as a bonus...   You could save your DVC points for another trip!
> 
> Incestuous to date a CM?     NEVER!!    Besides the fact that several people in this thread have expressed a desire to be a CM at some future date.....     How could it truly be incestuous?
> 
> Admit it...   You might consider dating them JUST for their employee discounts!    (And the accent on some of the World Showcase employees probably wouldn't hurt    )



Ok, thanks for the info... I will look at the resort and letchya know whats up... I was kinda looking forward to staying at Boardwalk... but dag, to save some DVC points... thats a good look.

Ok, well let's say this about the CM thing... IF someone from this board that is interested in me - a 38 year old, relatively intelligent, minimally ghetto Black woman AND becomes a CM (particularly with ANY type of accent) ... we can discuss.  



MICKEY88 said:


> save valuable packing space, just bring and wear the hat



SMH... men.


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Ok, thanks for the info... I will look at the resort and letchya know whats up... I was kinda looking forward to staying at Boardwalk... but dag, to save some DVC points... thats a good look.
> 
> Ok, well let's say this about the CM thing... IF someone from this board that is interested in me - a 38 year old, relatively intelligent, minimally ghetto Black woman AND becomes a CM (particularly with ANY type of accent) ... we can discuss.
> 
> 
> 
> SMH... men.



  There is a huge thread on the resort over in the Orlando Area Hotels and Attractions forum that has pictures of the resort and a lot of other info.


----------



## CoasterAddict

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 2. Where did I leave that pulled pork?
> 
> 3. Maybe I'll compromise and bring part of it. Do you prefer the bottom or the top? ...



Ooooh...major out-of-context snicker.


----------



## DCTooTall

CoasterAddict said:


> Ooooh...major out-of-context snicker.


----------



## taramoz

I have been away too long!  Cannot keep up, but I am about to board a plane to exciting Oklahoma City!!!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Ok... good morning!  I have a little vent for today and maybe someone here can give me some insight, tell me Im wrong or crazy or what... anyway,  was on the phone with a girl friend of mine last night. We have known each other for about 6 years. She is one of those type of people that you need to (as my Mama says) "love from across the street."  She is a genuine person and many times wears her heart on her sleeve but she is 8 years younger than I, and her priorities are MUCH different from mine. She likes confrontation, to be in the middle of everyone's business and in general, one of those people I can only take in doses.

Anyhoo, last night she is telling me about this free retreat she wants me to go on with her. Now this is not a holistic retreat, or yoga retreat, or muffin top revolution retreat, so it was not something I was interested in. So I said to her, you know thats your thing. Have fun but Im not going to that.  So SHE then says "You are soooo anti-social. Lets just call a spade a spade."  I responded that I am NOT anti-social. I am selectively social.  I work a rediculous amount of hours and raising a 5-year old alone. Im 38 years old and I don't have time for nonsense. I spend my time with those I want to and will enjoy my free time with and honestly, I don't spend a lot of time in clubs, or huge events because its not my thing. I don't understand why people make the assumption that someone is anti-social just because they don't HAVE to be at every party, every event, every dramatic episode???  This is not Real Housewives... I have too many other things I'd rather do and think about.


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> save valuable packing space, just bring and wear the hat



Hm...that might be a little chilly, don't you think?


----------



## taramoz

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Ok... good morning!  I have a little vent for today and maybe someone here can give me some insight, tell me Im wrong or crazy or what... anyway,  was on the phone with a girl friend of mine last night. We have known each other for about 6 years. She is one of those type of people that you need to (as my Mama says) "love from across the street."  She is a genuine person and many times wears her heart on her sleeve but she is 8 years younger than I, and her priorities are MUCH different from mine. She likes confrontation, to be in the middle of everyone's business and in general, one of those people I can only take in doses.
> 
> Anyhoo, last night she is telling me about this free retreat she wants me to go on with her. Now this is not a holistic retreat, or yoga retreat, or muffin top revolution retreat, so it was not something I was interested in. So I said to her, you know thats your thing. Have fun but Im not going to that.  So SHE then says "You are soooo anti-social. Lets just call a spade a spade."  I responded that I am NOT anti-social. I am selectively social.  I work a rediculous amount of hours and raising a 5-year old alone. Im 38 years old and I don't have time for nonsense. I spend my time with those I want to and will enjoy my free time with and honestly, I don't spend a lot of time in clubs, or huge events because its not my thing. I don't understand why people make the assumption that someone is anti-social just because they don't HAVE to be at every party, every event, every dramatic episode???  This is not Real Housewives... I have too many other things I'd rather do and think about.



I don't know you that well yet, but your are not anti social!!!  She just has different priorities, don't dwell on it!!


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Ok... good morning!  I have a little vent for today and maybe someone here can give me some insight, tell me Im wrong or crazy or what... anyway,  was on the phone with a girl friend of mine last night. We have known each other for about 6 years. She is one of those type of people that you need to (as my Mama says) "love from across the street."  She is a genuine person and many times wears her heart on her sleeve but she is 8 years younger than I, and her priorities are MUCH different from mine. She likes confrontation, to be in the middle of everyone's business and in general, one of those people I can only take in doses.
> 
> Anyhoo, last night she is telling me about this free retreat she wants me to go on with her. Now this is not a holistic retreat, or yoga retreat, or muffin top revolution retreat, so it was not something I was interested in. So I said to her, you know thats your thing. Have fun but Im not going to that.  So SHE then says "You are soooo anti-social. Lets just call a spade a spade."  I responded that I am NOT anti-social. I am selectively social.  I work a rediculous amount of hours and raising a 5-year old alone. Im 38 years old and I don't have time for nonsense. I spend my time with those I want to and will enjoy my free time with and honestly, I don't spend a lot of time in clubs, or huge events because its not my thing. I don't understand why people make the assumption that someone is anti-social just because they don't HAVE to be at every party, every event, every dramatic episode???  This is not Real Housewives... I have too many other things I'd rather do and think about.



Just because something falls outside of your social circle,  doesn't mean that you are anti-social.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

taramoz said:


> I don't know you that well yet, but your are not anti social!!!  She just has different priorities, don't dwell on it!!




Thank you! I forgot to add that I only have met 2 or 3 (if Graeme counts) people from this thread so I know mostly no one would know one way or another if I was, but I still value your opinions.


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> Hm...that might be a little chilly, don't you think?



ummm nope, I'd be more than happy to keep her warm..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Ok... good morning!  I have a little vent for today and maybe someone here can give me some insight, tell me Im wrong or crazy or what... anyway,  was on the phone with a girl friend of mine last night.
> I work a rediculous amount of hours and raising a 5-year old alone. Im 38 years old and I don't have time for nonsense. I spend my time with those I want to and will enjoy my free time with and honestly, I don't spend a lot of time in clubs, or huge events because its not my thing. I don't understand why people make the assumption that someone is anti-social just because they don't HAVE to be at every party, every event, every dramatic episode???  This is not Real Housewives... I have too many other things I'd rather do and think about.


Sorry. I had to edit your post to reply on my phone. 
Anyway, here's my 2 cents.
 I'm sorry she was giving you a hard time.  You should enjoy the fact that you're mature enough not to bow under pressure if you really just aren't into something. You know what you enjoy and are willing to follow your own road in living your life to the fullest.
This is a good thing. 
 (Do I sound like a fortune cookie?)


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> ummm nope, I'd be more than happy to keep her warm..



Ah, what a considerate guy.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> ummm nope, I'd be more than happy to keep her warm..



Thank you for offering.  Especially since you were the one who came up with the hat only suggestion.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sorry. I had to edit your post to reply on my phone.
> Anyway, here's my 2 cents.
> I'm sorry she was giving you a hard time.  You should enjoy the fact that you're mature enough not to bow under pressure if you really just aren't into something. You know what you enjoy and are willing to follow your own road in living your life to the fullest.
> This is a good thing.
> (Do I sound like a fortune cookie?)



Ok, first of all... I feel super special that you went through all of that to reply. Thanks much and it DID sound like a fortune cookie but I love fortune cookie quotes...  did you ever used to add "in bed" at the end when you were in high school??  LOL. We did that all the time.

When I did that with your statement, I just busted out laughing.


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Ok, first of all... I feel super special that you went through all of that to reply. Thanks much and it DID sound like a fortune cookie but I love fortune cookie quotes...  did you ever used to add "in bed" at the end when you were in high school??  LOL. We did that all the time.
> 
> When I did that with your statement, I just busted out laughing.




"in bed" and "While naked"  are the two different versions of the fortune cookie trick I've heard.

I could never decide which one to do,  so now I just do them both to make sure all the bases are covered.





And as to the whole Mickey88/Louisa packing suggestion conversation.... I'm gonna stick with my   position.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> And as to the whole Mickey88/Louisa packing suggestion conversation.... I'm gonna stick with my   position.



you are just sitting there hoping I convince her to do it, knowing that I probably won't be in Florida at the time, and then you'll have to step up and offer to keep her warm in my absence..


----------



## Alacrity

nurse.darcy said:


> Sweet. . .the hubby shows up to post pics. . .I actually recognize some of these peeps. . .



Oh he's lurkin' around here an there!


----------



## MICKEY88

_Hmm a married woman hanging in the singles social club, and a husband who lurks and watches.._


----------



## ahoff

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1. You're probably right that there's a better chance of familiarity if you're from around the area.
> 
> 2.
> 
> 3. That was waaaay before my time. Unless you're talking about the movie?



1.  It's not like I live real close to it, I am pretty far out east......

3.  There are always reruns.  or Hulu



LaLalovesWDW said:


> Ok... good morning!  I have a little vent for today and maybe someone here can give me some insight, tell me Im wrong or crazy or what... anyway,  was on the phone with a girl friend of mine last night. We have known each other for about 6 years. She is one of those type of people that you need to (as my Mama says) "love from across the street."  She is a genuine person and many times wears her heart on her sleeve but she is 8 years younger than I, and her priorities are MUCH different from mine. She likes confrontation, to be in the middle of everyone's business and in general, one of those people I can only take in doses.
> 
> Anyhoo, last night she is telling me about this free retreat she wants me to go on with her. Now this is not a holistic retreat, or yoga retreat, or muffin top revolution retreat, so it was not something I was interested in. So I said to her, you know thats your thing. Have fun but Im not going to that.  So SHE then says "You are soooo anti-social. Lets just call a spade a spade."  I responded that I am NOT anti-social. I am selectively social.  I work a rediculous amount of hours and raising a 5-year old alone. Im 38 years old and I don't have time for nonsense. I spend my time with those I want to and will enjoy my free time with and honestly, I don't spend a lot of time in clubs, or huge events because its not my thing. I don't understand why people make the assumption that someone is anti-social just because they don't HAVE to be at every party, every event, every dramatic episode???  This is not Real Housewives... I have too many other things I'd rather do and think about.



Sounds like you have quite the full plate.  Your time is your own, and you can't please everyone.

Boy, could we use some sunshine here.  Going on four days now of clouds and rain


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> _Hmm a married woman hanging in the singles social club, and a husband who lurks and watches.._



Well, she does have a history of trying to matchmake, that might be what she's up to.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> you are just sitting there hoping I convince her to do it, knowing that I probably won't be in Florida at the time, and then you'll have to step up and offer to keep her warm in my absence..







MICKEY88 said:


> _Hmm a married woman hanging in the singles social club, and a husband who lurks and watches.._




  If i didn't already know a certain movie was opening tonight then i'd almost have to wonder.   As it is,    It's like a werewolf as the full moon approaches and the wolf starts to make itself known even before the moon's appearence.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> If i didn't already know a certain movie was opening tonight then i'd almost have to wonder.   As it is,    It's like a werewolf as the full moon approaches and the wolf starts to make itself known even before the moon's appearence.



I have no clue what you are talking about...


----------



## MICKEY88

so do you think they'll let me in the theater tonight if I bring my sword and my hook ??


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

ahoff said:


> Boy, could we use some sunshine here.  Going on four days now of clouds and rain



You aren't lying about that... This better be it for the monsoon... I need some sun!!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

nurse.darcy said:


> Ugh. . .not good. . .



You're telling me.



LaLalovesWDW said:


> oh no! That sounds like a mess. I hope you can remedy that without too much headache.
> 
> 
> 
> TexasDisneyBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!! That's rotten!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I am presently spending a fair amount of time working on my house lately, I hope you get this cleared up.  I can think of lots of other things I would rather be doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah my Uncle is having someone come in to fix it today.  The only thing they aren't doing is paint and texture because the price went from $300 in labor for just drywall, mud and tape to almost $3500 with paint and texture! That was for a hallway that is 20 feet long and 4-5 feet wide. It's not like it was a huge room or something so I was like uhhhh.... we'll just do the drywall, tape and mud. lol  I can handle painting and texture.
Click to expand...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


>



Well, if you're going to be such a saint, then I'm definitely not taking up valuable packing room. I have shoes after all that love WDW, too.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Ok, first of all... I feel super special that you went through all of that to reply. Thanks much and it DID sound like a fortune cookie but I love fortune cookie quotes...  did you ever used to add "in bed" at the end when you were in high school??  LOL. We did that all the time.
> 
> When I did that with your statement, I just busted out laughing.



We added that, too.  And yes I do like to live my life to the fullest in bed...


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Well, if you're going to be such a saint, then I'm definitely not taking up valuable packing room. I have shoes after all that love WDW, too.




Well there is no devil icon,   so how do you know I don't have horns holding up the halo?


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Well, if you're going to be such a saint, then I'm definitely not taking up valuable packing room. I have shoes after all that love WDW, too.



Pyrates are much more fun


----------



## MICKEY88

umm the world isn't supposed to end until 6 Pm Saturday... where is everybody


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

CoasterAddict said:


> Well, she does have a history of trying to matchmake, that might be what she's up to.



History and SUCCESS rate!

****BTW---CoasterAddict is a great catch, guys!*****

It's nice to see the spirit of our Original Thread again!!!!

Ya'll talk as much as we did....ya'll NEED a chat room soon!


----------



## Floydian

nevermind


----------



## nurse.darcy

First off let me just say that the boys are being bad. . .well DC and Pyrate anyway.  But Pyrate is going to see the midnight showing of POTC so he can kinda be forgiven. . .DC has no excuse. . .

Sorry this multiquote is long but I need a nap before the movie tonight cause I actually work tomorrow.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> The way you guys keep talking about the old chatroom and the original thread, I have his mental image of you all typing away at your apple IIe's.  But I know this was just a couple years ago.



I believe the original thread started in 2007.  I joined in 2008. I got to know quite a few people through a couple May meets and some other meet ups.  It started out quite fun, but drama started there wayyyyyy too early. This thread is already on its 2nd life and is still fun and relatively drama free.  Lets hope it stays that way.



taramoz said:


> I have been away too long!  Cannot keep up, but I am about to board a plane to exciting Oklahoma City!!!



Don't even try. . .just jump in when you have a moment. . .lol.




LaLalovesWDW said:


> Ok... good morning!  I have a little vent for today and maybe someone here can give me some insight, tell me Im wrong or crazy or what... anyway,  was on the phone with a girl friend of mine last night. We have known each other for about 6 years. She is one of those type of people that you need to (as my Mama says) "love from across the street."  She is a genuine person and many times wears her heart on her sleeve but she is 8 years younger than I, and her priorities are MUCH different from mine. She likes confrontation, to be in the middle of everyone's business and in general, one of those people I can only take in doses.
> 
> Anyhoo, last night she is telling me about this free retreat she wants me to go on with her. Now this is not a holistic retreat, or yoga retreat, or muffin top revolution retreat, so it was not something I was interested in. So I said to her, you know thats your thing. Have fun but Im not going to that.  So SHE then says "You are soooo anti-social. Lets just call a spade a spade."  I responded that I am NOT anti-social. I am selectively social.  I work a rediculous amount of hours and raising a 5-year old alone. Im 38 years old and I don't have time for nonsense. I spend my time with those I want to and will enjoy my free time with and honestly, I don't spend a lot of time in clubs, or huge events because its not my thing. I don't understand why people make the assumption that someone is anti-social just because they don't HAVE to be at every party, every event, every dramatic episode???  This is not Real Housewives... I have too many other things I'd rather do and think about.



ROFLMAO. . .OMG, I could have written this a few times in my life.  I really have learned to just ignore people like this. . .or give them the "really?" (sarcastic version). Vent away girlfriend.



CoasterAddict said:


> Ah, what a considerate guy.



You are laughing. . .you have obviously met his type before. . .lol.



DCTooTall said:


> "in bed" and "While naked"  are the two different versions of the fortune cookie trick I've heard.
> 
> I could never decide which one to do,  so now I just do them both to make sure all the bases are covered.
> 
> And as to the whole Mickey88/Louisa packing suggestion conversation.... I'm gonna stick with my   position.



we already know there are no angel bones in your body.



MICKEY88 said:


> you are just sitting there hoping I convince her to do it, knowing that I probably won't be in Florida at the time, and then you'll have to step up and offer to keep her warm in my absence..



Probably he is. . .lol.



Alacrity said:


> Oh he's lurkin' around here an there!



You two are too fun. . .lol.



MICKEY88 said:


> _Hmm a married woman hanging in the singles social club, and a husband who lurks and watches.._



I have never met either of them but I do know that the old banter of the original Singles thread was fun and playful and they would be attracted to that. 



ahoff said:


> 3.  There are always reruns.  or Hulu



I love Hulu.  Its the only way I can keep up on Castle. . .



CoasterAddict said:


> Well, she does have a history of trying to matchmake, that might be what she's up to.



Exactly what I was thinking. . .lol.



MICKEY88 said:


> so do you think they'll let me in the theater tonight if I bring my sword and my hook ??



Possibly, but ya know. . .they do check bags now. . .lol.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Well, if you're going to be such a saint, then I'm definitely not taking up valuable packing room. I have shoes after all that love WDW, too.



Funny story.  Summer 2009 my friend Andrea and I had to pack an extra suitcase just for our sandals. . .it was hilarious.  We had a pair for every outfit we were wearing. . .and some of them were dressy because we had nice meals planned. . .lol.



MICKEY88 said:


> Pyrates are much more fun



Hmmmm, I think I might have to agree with this. . .kills me, but ya know. . .



MICKEY88 said:


> umm the world isn't supposed to end until 6 Pm Saturday... where is everybody



I am actually thankful that the board didn't go too crazy.  At least I can respond.



wdwtheplacetobe said:


> History and SUCCESS rate!
> 
> ****BTW---CoasterAddict is a great catch, guys!*****
> 
> It's nice to see the spirit of our Original Thread again!!!!
> 
> Ya'll talk as much as we did....ya'll NEED a chat room soon!



There she goes again. . .lol.



Floydian said:


> nevermind



Brad, gotta talk sometime. . .lol.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

I'm smiley happy tonight...



DCTooTall said:


> Well there is no devil icon,   so how do you know I don't have horns holding up the halo?











MICKEY88 said:


> Pyrates are much more fun




 You represent well! 



MICKEY88 said:


> umm the world isn't supposed to end until 6 Pm Saturday... where is everybody


Woorrrkkkkiiiiinnnnnnggggggg...



wdwtheplacetobe said:


> History and SUCCESS rate!
> 
> ****BTW---CoasterAddict is a great catch, guys!*****
> 
> It's nice to see the spirit of our Original Thread again!!!!
> 
> Ya'll talk as much as we did....ya'll NEED a chat room soon!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

nurse.darcy said:


> Funny story.  Summer 2009 my friend Andrea and I had to pack an extra suitcase just for our sandals. . .it was hilarious.  We had a pair for every outfit we were wearing. . .and some of them were dressy because we had nice meals planned. . .lol.



I think I might be in love with you......an entire suitcase devoted to sandals...


----------



## nurse.darcy

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I think I might be in love with you......an entire suitcase devoted to sandals...



We got excited about our sandals.  We wear the same size shoe and we both are proud owners of closets full of sandals due to the fact that no one in their right mind should wear a closed shoe in Vegas outside of winter (which is VERY short). We were flying SWA so we could check two bags each.  We still opted for only one extra suitcase with shoes. . .it was the joke of the summer. . .lol.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

nurse.darcy said:


> You two are too fun. . .lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never met either of them but I do know that the old banter of the original Singles thread was fun and playful and they would be attracted to that.



I have read enuf of your posts that I feel as if I know you, darcy.

You're almost correct....initially the "It's 5 o'clock somewhere" made me look past the title....We're Jimmy Buffett fans.

Then I saw people I knew, read some posts and realized that ya'll are a whole lot like we were...so I wanted to see what/who developed.

Matchmaking was a fun Hobby....but I think I'm *mostly* retired.

Magic is a neat thing, you never know where you'll find it.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I think I might be in love with you......an entire suitcase devoted to sandals...



Bad Pyrate.  , don't say it!!!!!


----------



## Andrew78

Hi everybody, whats up! New to the board here... wanted to say hello


----------



## CoasterAddict

nurse.darcy said:


> I believe the original thread started in 2007.  I joined in 2008. I got to know quite a few people through a couple May meets and some other meet ups.  It started out quite fun, but drama started there wayyyyyy too early. This thread is already on its 2nd life and is still fun and relatively drama free.  Lets hope it stays that way.



Nope, that was already the second incarnation. The "original" group was 2005 or so.


----------



## taramoz

Andrew78 said:


> Hi everybody, whats up! New to the board here... wanted to say hello



Welcome!!!


----------



## taramoz

It is late, I am a few beers (ok many) into tonight at my Aunts house in OKC, just wanted to say hello!!!  Nice to get away, wish I were at Disney, but I'll take this!


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> umm the world isn't supposed to end until 6 Pm Saturday... where is everybody



  Sleeping.  



Andrew78 said:


> Hi everybody, whats up! New to the board here... wanted to say hello





 to the group!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Andrew78 said:


> Hi everybody, whats up! New to the board here... wanted to say hello



 It's a great group here... just don't look directly at any post. You may get sucked in


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Good morning peeps...  so, I am having a last night of the world dinner and drinks at Negril's in Manhattan this evening.  I figured since we are all going down tomorrow, Im going down, I want to eat at my favorite restaurant having my favorite drinks.  Can't wait!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

CoasterAddict said:


> Nope, that was already the second incarnation. The "original" group was 2005 or so.



Yup!  And YOU were the lead on the first Mini-May meet....in May 2006?  
Where did ya'll stay?  You, BCV and tmli...I think?

I "met" Alacrity around March 2006, and met him in person in Sep 2006 at the ME counter in MCO. 

Our big meet was in Dec 2006 and we had lots of fun.  (Except when you had to leave Fantasmic to take someone to Illuminations???  If I remember correctly...)  We made a few ADR's, Met for EMH at MK and small groups played Mini-Golf, ran MGM, did JR's, etc.



Ahhhhhh! Memories!


----------



## ctnurse

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Good morning peeps...  so, I am having a last night of the world dinner and drinks at Negril's in Manhattan this evening.  I figured since we are all going down tomorrow, Im going down, I want to eat at my favorite restaurant having my favorite drinks.  Can't wait!



I love the way you think!!! I better figure out what my last meal will be too, now I have to figure out a way to get my future husband, Derek Jeter to join me.


----------



## ctnurse

TGIF  Sorry I forgot I was thinking about my future husband.  What does everyone have planned??? 

Have a great day off to work.


I might need my sunglasses today the sun may come out!


----------



## DIS_MERI

MICKEY88 said:


> umm the world isn't supposed to end until 6 Pm Saturday... where is everybody



Oh, shoot!  At least I'll be with friends at the end...  The new guy at church (the tall/young one) is having a cookout tomorrow night so we can all see his place and hang out (and by "we" I mean 3/4 of the church).

Another friend had a baby last week, so I'll be making chicken and noodles and caramels again.  Apparently that is now the expected baby-meal from me, lol.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

CoasterAddict said:


> Nope, that was already the second incarnation. The "original" group was 2005 or so.



2005 sounds about right.  I remember discovering the thread  shortly after I got a job with Connecticut Opera which was Summer 2005.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Can you believe we're on page 200 of this thread? We are so chatty!

Pretty soon we'll have to start brainstorming names for the SSC part 3.


----------



## ctnurse

DIS_MERI said:


> Oh, shoot!  At least I'll be with friends at the end...  The new guy at church (the tall/young one) is having a cookout tomorrow night so we can all see his place and hang out (and by "we" I mean 3/4 of the church).
> 
> Another friend had a baby last week, so I'll be making chicken and noodles and caramels again.  Apparently that is now the expected baby-meal from me, lol.


But didn't you say that more than 3/4 of the people in your church are married??? Have fun! 
I want chicken and noodles followed by caramels....Yum


DisneydaveCT said:


> 2005 sounds about right.  I remember discovering the thread  shortly after I got a job with Connecticut Opera which was Summer 2005.


That must have been a cool job ,I love the opera.  Think of Julia Roberts in Pretty Woman. Thats how I am with the opera.


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Can you believe we're on page 200 of this thread? We are so chatty!
> 
> Pretty soon we'll have to start brainstorming names for the SSC part 3.



I thought the same thing this am when saw the page # too.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

DisneydaveCT said:


> 2005 sounds about right.  I remember discovering the thread  shortly after I got a job with Connecticut Opera which was Summer 2005.



wait a minute, you work at CT Opera now? If you do, who is running the box office there now or did they outsource?? They gave me my first job when I graduated from UHA back in 1995. I worked as a Box Office associate.  Awww man, I loved that place.  



DIS_MERI said:


> Oh, shoot!  At least I'll be with friends at the end...  The new guy at church (the tall/young one) is having a cookout tomorrow night so we can all see his place and hang out (and by "we" I mean 3/4 of the church).



Is this tall/young one a prospect?? Girl, see if you can come an hour or so early to help set up, and maybe light the fire?? (on the grill, that is)  



ctnurse said:


> I love the way you think!!! I better figure out what my last meal will be too, now I have to figure out a way to get my future husband, Derek Jeter to join me.



Girl... if you figure that one out, see if his friend Idrissa Alba can stop by Negril... oooh weeee!


----------



## TekMickey

ctnurse said:


> TGIF Sorry I forgot I was thinking about my future husband. What does everyone have planned???
> 
> Have a great day off to work.
> 
> 
> I might need my sunglasses today the sun may come out!


 

Suppose to storm here in DFW, but DD and I are going to the Drive-in tonight to see three, 3D movies. 
http://www.galaxydriveintheatre.com/nowshowing/679-fri-may-20
1) Rio
2) PTOC-4
3) Tangled

All for $6 adult, $3 for kids 5-11.  So $9 for three movies.
We will be very tired when we get home.


----------



## ctnurse

TekMickey said:


> Suppose to storm here in DFW, but DD and I are going to the Drive-in tonight to see three, 3D movies.
> http://www.galaxydriveintheatre.com/nowshowing/679-fri-may-20
> 1) Rio
> 2) PTOC-4
> 3) Tangled
> 
> All for $6 adult, $3 for kids 5-11.  So $9 for three movies.
> We will be very tired when we get home.



I love the drive-in!  Have fun....What a great line up of movies.


----------



## taramoz

TekMickey said:


> Suppose to storm here in DFW, but DD and I are going to the Drive-in tonight to see three, 3D movies.
> http://www.galaxydriveintheatre.com/nowshowing/679-fri-may-20
> 1) Rio
> 2) PTOC-4
> 3) Tangled
> 
> All for $6 adult, $3 for kids 5-11.  So $9 for three movies.
> We will be very tired when we get home.



Have fun, the drive in is so much fun!  I know the one you are going to


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> TGIF  Sorry I forgot I was thinking about my future husband.  What does everyone have planned???
> 
> Have a great day off to work.
> 
> 
> I might need my sunglasses today the sun may come out!



I am still in Oklahoma City visiting family.  My cousin Ronnie is taking me and my other cousin Ann out tonight.  Not sure what we will do, but should be fun no matter!!!


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Can you believe we're on page 200 of this thread? We are so chatty!
> 
> Pretty soon we'll have to start brainstorming names for the SSC part 3.



based on the apparent level of drinking this  group does, I think we need to keep the 5'oclock somewhere, just make it part 2..


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> based on the apparent level of drinkihis group does, I think we need to keep the 5'oclock somewhere, just make it part 2..



LOL, it is alot of what attracted me to the group to begin with!!


----------



## ctnurse

MICKEY88 said:


> based on the apparent level of drinkihis group does, I think we need to keep the 5'oclock somewhere, just make it part 2..



Well since the world is ending I will be increasing my fluid intake tonight!


And I guess you should too being sick and all it is very important to get your fluids...and this is coming from a nurse!


----------



## TekMickey

ctnurse said:


> And I guess you should too being sick and all it is very important to get your fluids...and this is coming from a nurse!


 
When your nurse tells you to get your fluids, its probably in your best interest. So Drink Plenty!!+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 +
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 + 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




=


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> Well since the world is ending I will be increasing my fluid intake tonight!
> 
> 
> And I guess you should too being sick and all it is very important to get your fluids...and this is coming from a nurse!



trust me, I be drinkin' me Rum when the end occurs tomorrow night, but not too much I must be sober to fight the Zombies..

at times like this it's great to be a Pyrate, some people are stocking up on guns and ammo, I've got my 2 Pyrate swords, no need to reload and no fear of running out of ammo


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> Well since the world is ending I will be increasing my fluid intake tonight!
> 
> 
> And I guess you should too being sick and all it is very important to get your fluids...and this is coming from a nurse!



perhaps you should drive to PA, and be my nurse, then you won't have to face the end of the world alone..


----------



## MICKEY88

FYI

POTC4  scores 5 skulls  on the Pyrate movie rating scale..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Look down.  I double posted. *sigh*


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Our title is good for attracting new people. Maybe we should make it "It's _Still_ 5 O'clock Somewhere."



I like that


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Andrew78 said:


> Hi everybody, whats up! New to the board here... wanted to say hello


 I'm glad you decided to join us! 


ctnurse said:


> TGIF  Sorry I forgot I was thinking about my future husband.  What does everyone have planned???


I'm going to a crawfish and music festival tomorrow. Crawfish is one of those foods you can sit down and eat for hours with a cold drink. Yum...


TekMickey said:


> Suppose to storm here in DFW, but DD and I are going to the Drive-in tonight to see three, 3D movies.
> http://www.galaxydriveintheatre.com/nowshowing/679-fri-may-20
> 1) Rio
> 2) PTOC-4
> 3) Tangled
> 
> All for $6 adult, $3 for kids 5-11.  So $9 for three movies.
> We will be very tired when we get home.


The drive-in sounds fun! We don't have one down here (unless I want to drive a couple hours). I sat through the three Twilight movies last summer when the last one came out. It was pretty long, but I just walked around between movies.


MICKEY88 said:


> based on the apparent level of drinking this  group does, I think we need to keep the 5'oclock somewhere, just make it part 2..



Our title is good for attracting new people. Maybe we should make it "It's _Still_ 5 O'clock Somewhere."


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Look down.  I double posted. *sigh*



I noticed that, running on 2 hours sleep, I was easily confused...


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Im watching the Star Tours Opening Ceremony webcast... very cool!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Can you believe we're on page 200 of this thread? We are so chatty!
> 
> Pretty soon we'll have to start brainstorming names for the SSC part 3.



   I also noticed that.     i think we hit 200 on this thread MUCH quicker than the last one.



MICKEY88 said:


> FYI
> 
> POTC4  scores 5 skulls  on the Pyrate movie rating scale..



  Going to go see it in a couple hours.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Look down.  I double posted. *sigh*



you and your need for multiples.   tsk tsk tsk


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1.    I also noticed that.     i think we hit 200 on this thread MUCH quicker than the last one.
> 
> 2. Going to go see it in a couple hours.
> 
> 3. you and your need for multiples.   tsk tsk tsk



1. Definitely! At this rate, you're going to need to start a new thread pretty soon.  Didn't we decide 250 was the page limit?

2. I'll be interested to know what you think. The reviews have been mixed. 

3. You know you like it.


----------



## Floydian

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Im watching the Star Tours Opening Ceremony webcast... very cool!



I was AT the Star Tours opening ceremony (mostly because I had nothing better to do). Actually I was at the Star Tours soft opening earlier this week too, when it wasn't even officially open yet.
P.S. I was the ugly guy in the ugly hat.

Then I'll be seeing PotC4 in real IMAX 3D later, followed by an opening event for a new Sweet Tomatoes where it'll be only $5 (half price) for dinner, and 100% of that will go to Give Kids the World.

After that, it's a whole lot of Southern Comfort, and high hopes that the world actually DOES end tomorrow.


----------



## MICKEY88

Floydian said:


> 1. later, followed by an opening event for a new Sweet Tomatoes where it'll be only $5 (half price) for dinner, and 100% of that will go to Give Kids the World.
> 
> 2.After that, it's a whole lot of Southern Comfort, and high hopes that the world actually DOES end tomorrow.


  1. what's the location for this

2. WHY ???


----------



## Floydian

Floydian said:


> nevermind





nurse.darcy said:


> Brad, gotta talk sometime. . .lol.



Nevermind


----------



## Floydian

MICKEY88 said:


> 1. what's the location for this
> 
> 2. WHY ???



1) On the far side of WDW, about 10 miles from home, and I even pass other SweetTomatoes locations along the way.

2) No reason. Besides, it's not fair to all the people who have things to live for. Nevermind that too, tyvm.

Sorry, this isn't the place to for that stuff. Feeling down and looking for attention. Please disregard. I'm out now.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1. Definitely! At this rate, you're going to need to start a new thread pretty soon.  Didn't we decide 250 was the page limit?
> 
> 2. I'll be interested to know what you think. The reviews have been mixed.
> 
> 3. You know you like it.



1.  Eh...  let'ss see how long it'll last.    I jumped the gun early last time cause of my trip and I didn't want the thread to "die" while I was gone.     At this point I'm in town and able to check it regularly....  plus we have enough super-active  and addicted people,  so if they do lock it on us,   I don't think we'll have to wait long before a new thread pops up.   


2.  I'll let you know.    Time to go hop in the shower.  

3.   Something tells me not as much as you.


----------



## DCTooTall

Floydian said:


> 1) On the far side of WDW, about 10 miles from home, and I even pass other SweetTomatoes locations along the way.
> 
> 2) No reason. Besides, it's not fair to all the people who have things to live for. Nevermind that too, tyvm.





2.  And here I just thought it was because if the world ended,  You wouldn't have to deal with the hangover!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Ok, so I just got some clarification on the whole "end of the world" thing... apparently, tomorrow is not THE end of the world... just the beginning of the end.  Those who will be saved will ascend to wherever, and the rest of us will be damned to hell on earth until October.  AND THEN, its the end of the world... good thing is.. I hope to be at WDW in October, so if I can coordinate the REAL end with my vacation, I will really go happy.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> First off let me just say that the boys are being bad. . .well DC and Pyrate anyway.  .



Hey DC, check it out, we're getting proper credit here...LOL


----------



## bluedevilinaz

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Ok, so I just got some clarification on the whole "end of the world" thing... apparently, tomorrow is not THE end of the world... just the beginning of the end.  Those who will be saved will ascend to wherever, and the rest of us will be damned to hell on earth until October.  AND THEN, its the end of the world... good thing is.. I hope to be at WDW in October, so if I can coordinate the REAL end with my vacation, I will really go happy.




Well I'll still be here. lol. If everything goes right I should be in DL in October when the world ends so I'll at least be happy when it happens. haha


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Ok, so I just got some clarification on the whole "end of the world" thing... apparently, tomorrow is not THE end of the world... just the beginning of the end.  Those who will be saved will ascend to wherever, and the rest of us will be damned to hell on earth until October.  AND THEN, its the end of the world... good thing is.. I hope to be at WDW in October, so if I can coordinate the REAL end with my vacation, I will really go happy.



that's why the CDC released the info on dealing with the zombie apocolypse, believers[dead and alive} will ascend to heaven
 dead non believers, will rise up as zombies, and living non believers, hafta deal with the zombies..


	I'm prepared I have 2 very sharp Pirate swords, compliments of The Big Red Ship,at the PA REn FAirre I'll be decapitating Zombies 
I suppose I'll load up the "357 MAgnum, the 16guage pump action shotgun and the 30-30 lever action rifle, but somehow.......... going Pyrate on Zombies sounds so much more fun..


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Ok, so I just got some clarification on the whole "end of the world" thing... apparently, tomorrow is not THE end of the world... just the beginning of the end.  Those who will be saved will ascend to wherever, and the rest of us will be damned to hell on earth until October.  AND THEN, its the end of the world... good thing is.. I hope to be at WDW in October, so if I can coordinate the REAL end with my vacation, I will really go happy.



  And the REAL bonus?     Either way it should shut up the super religious nut jobs.   Either they go and we don't have to deal with them anymore....   Or they don't go,  and we get to rub in their face how they truly aren't the holier than thou type they wanted to think they were.





MICKEY88 said:


> Hey DC, check it out, we're getting proper credit here...LOL


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> And the REAL bonus?     Either way it should shut up the super religious nut jobs.   Either they go and we don't have to deal with them anymore....   Or they don't go,  and we get to rub in their face how they truly aren't the holier than thou type they wanted to think they were.



stole this idea from facebook



	Great idea for Saturday! While these people are praying and waiting for the rapture we can spread sets of clothes all around the outside of the church so that when they leave wondering why the rapture didn't come they'll stumble upon the revelation that there was a rapture; it is just that they were all left behind. Then we videotape the hysteria and post it on youtube.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1.  Eh...  let'ss see how long it'll last.    I jumped the gun early last time cause of my trip and I didn't want the thread to "die" while I was gone.     At this point I'm in town and able to check it regularly....  plus we have enough super-active  and addicted people,  so if they do lock it on us,   I don't think we'll have to wait long before a new thread pops up.
> 
> 
> 2.  I'll let you know.    Time to go hop in the shower.
> 
> 3.   Something tells me not as much as you.



No comment.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Ok, so I just got some clarification on the whole "end of the world" thing... apparently, tomorrow is not THE end of the world... just the beginning of the end.  Those who will be saved will ascend to wherever, and the rest of us will be damned to hell on earth until October.  AND THEN, its the end of the world... good thing is.. I hope to be at WDW in October, so if I can coordinate the REAL end with my vacation, I will really go happy.



Yay! I'll make it to WDW twice more before the end of the world. Though I suppose I should hope for the ascending thing...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> that's why the CDC released the info on dealing with the zombie apocolypse, believers[dead and alive} will ascend to heaven
> dead non believers, will rise up as zombies, and living non believers, hafta deal with the zombies..
> 
> 
> I'm prepared I have 2 very sharp Pirate swords, compliments of The Big Red Ship,at the PA REn FAirre I'll be decapitating Zombies
> I suppose I'll load up the "357 MAgnum, the 16guage pump action shotgun and the 30-30 lever action rifle, but somehow.......... going Pyrate on Zombies sounds so much more fun..



Decapitating zombies at the ren faire actually sounds kind of fun. I mean if you have to do it anyway, might as well be someplace where you can wear chain mail and no one thinks anything of it.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> stole this idea from facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 	Great idea for Saturday! While these people are praying and waiting for the rapture we can spread sets of clothes all around the outside of the church so that when they leave wondering why the rapture didn't come they'll stumble upon the revelation that there was a rapture; it is just that they were all left behind. Then we videotape the hysteria and post it on youtube.



Or they wonder how they missed the nudist colony that decided to stop by...


----------



## DIS_MERI

ctnurse said:


> But didn't you say that more than 3/4 of the people in your church are married??? Have fun!
> I want chicken and noodles followed by caramels....Yum



I'm a math nerd, so the breakdown is: 130ish people, half are under age 18.  Of those over age 18 there are 2 non-married guys (one in a relationship, both around age 24) and 6 non-married gals (4 are widows over age 60, my gf who is almost 35 and myself, almost 36).



LaLalovesWDW said:


> Is this tall/young one a prospect?? Girl, see if you can come an hour or so early to help set up, and maybe light the fire?? (on the grill, that is)



I wouldn't call him a prospect since he's 11 years younger than me.  He recently had a bad split with his (now ex) fiancee, also (although I think she was 34, so maybe he wouldn't care about the age diff....).  I suppose I'm in the "not trying to get his attention but won't say no if he asks me out" camp.  I haven't been on a date since I was 22, so the prospect is actually slightly terrifying, lol.



Floydian said:


> 1) On the far side of WDW, about 10 miles from home, and I even pass other SweetTomatoes locations along the way.
> 
> 2) No reason. Besides, it's not fair to all the people who have things to live for. Nevermind that too, tyvm.
> 
> Sorry, this isn't the place to for that stuff. Feeling down and looking for attention. Please disregard. I'm out now.



  Everyone needs a place to vent sometimes 



Time to start the caramels.  Hopefully this time it will be less than 2 hours of stirring continuously....don't get too chatty while I'm busy, can't stir and surf or the caramels will scorch


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Yay! I'll make it to WDW twice more before the end of the world. Though I suppose I should hope for the ascending thing...



that's assuming that zombies have not over run airports, train stations,, WDW...

hm if you want to ascend, the first step might be withdrawing from this thread and confessing...LOL


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Decapitating zombies at the ren faire actually sounds kind of fun. I mean if you have to do it anyway, might as well be someplace where you can wear chain mail and no one thinks anything of it.



ren faire here doesn't open 'till mid august


----------



## Floydian

Change of plans...since I'm literally 6 minutes from Downtown Disney, I'm headed there to watch the movie in one of their new Dine-In Theaters, which happens to be what I planned last week when I couldn't find anyone who wanted to go. Normally I don't like seeing movies alone, or dining out alone. Today I don't care, and I'll do dinner AND a movie all alone at the same time! I'll do the $5 all you can eat soup and salad for charity at lunch tomorrow.


----------



## ahoff

I have never heard of this end-of-the-world scenario happening now. Perhaps I don't watch enough tv?  I thought it was not until 2012.   

And if we start a new thread, my vote will be for "it's 4:20 somewhere."

I am running a 5K tomorrow morning, then going to spend the rest of the day in Brooklyn at some flea markets.  Then go catch a local LI band that is playing tomorrow night in Manhatten.  The Pirates movie only got two stars here, maybe I will wait for the dvd to come out.  

Hope everyone enjoys the weekend!  And I hope the caramels come out good


----------



## MICKEY88

ahoff said:


> And if we start a new thread, my vote will be for "it's 4:20 somewhere."



I'd have to vote against that, if you're gonna bring illegal drug connotation into the mix, especially with disney, i'm outta here


----------



## DIS_MERI

I personally vote for for "It's still 5 o'clock somewhere!"  Although I don't mind giving some good natured teasing about brownies and such on April 20th, I'm also not a big fan of it being part of the thread title


----------



## MICKEY88

DIS_MERI said:


> I personally vote for for "It's still 5 o'clock somewhere!"  Although I don't mind giving some good natured teasing about brownies and such on April 20th, I'm also not a big fan of it being part of the thread title



that's the sort of thing that in this day and age could cost someone a job..

the 5 o'clock thing has so many options and is good clean legal fun..


----------



## Mousecreant

MICKEY88 said:


> I'd have to vote against that, if you're gonna bring illegal drug connotation into the mix, especially with disney, i'm outta here



Once you stop being able to make fun of everything, you cant make fun of anything.


----------



## nurse.darcy

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Good morning peeps...  so, I am having a last night of the world dinner and drinks at Negril's in Manhattan this evening.  I figured since we are all going down tomorrow, Im going down, I want to eat at my favorite restaurant having my favorite drinks.  Can't wait!



Sounds quite fun.  I am on call so can't drink, mostly.  Entertaining myself with reminiscing about POTC4 last night. . .Awesome.



wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Yup!  And YOU were the lead on the first Mini-May meet....in May 2006?
> Where did ya'll stay?  You, BCV and tmli...I think?
> 
> I "met" Alacrity around March 2006, and met him in person in Sep 2006 at the ME counter in MCO.
> 
> Our big meet was in Dec 2006 and we had lots of fun.  (Except when you had to leave Fantasmic to take someone to Illuminations???  If I remember correctly...)  We made a few ADR's, Met for EMH at MK and small groups played Mini-Golf, ran MGM, did JR's, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhh! Memories!



Wow, I didn't realize the first incarnation was that early.  I knew it was earlier than when I joined but ya know. . .lol.




MICKEY88 said:


> based on the apparent level of drinking this  group does, I think we need to keep the 5'oclock somewhere, just make it part 2..



This idea is good. . .makes it a continuous place. . .gives it function and form.



MICKEY88 said:


> trust me, I be drinkin' me Rum when the end occurs tomorrow night, but not too much I must be sober to fight the Zombies..
> 
> at times like this it's great to be a Pyrate, some people are stocking up on guns and ammo, I've got my 2 Pyrate swords, no need to reload and no fear of running out of ammo



By Captain Jack Sparrow's standards you need a little rum to do the insane. . .



MICKEY88 said:


> FYI
> 
> POTC4  scores 5 skulls  on the Pyrate movie rating scale..



I believe your scale is 5 out of 5 skulls. . .can we do a 5 plus?. . .by the way, I am sorry I didn't text last night.  I forgot my phone.  I picked it up around lunchtime today. . .



Floydian said:


> I was AT the Star Tours opening ceremony (mostly because I had nothing better to do). Actually I was at the Star Tours soft opening earlier this week too, when it wasn't even officially open yet.
> P.S. I was the ugly guy in the ugly hat.
> 
> Then I'll be seeing PotC4 in real IMAX 3D later, followed by an opening event for a new Sweet Tomatoes where it'll be only $5 (half price) for dinner, and 100% of that will go to Give Kids the World.
> 
> After that, it's a whole lot of Southern Comfort, and high hopes that the world actually DOES end tomorrow.



Okay Brad, we need to talk. . .call me when you get a moment.  I am home all weekend cause I am on call.  



MICKEY88 said:


> Hey DC, check it out, we're getting proper credit here...LOL



Yeah, whatever. . .lol



bluedevilinaz said:


> Well I'll still be here. lol. If everything goes right I should be in DL in October when the world ends so I'll at least be happy when it happens. haha



Hey you. . .hope the house is back in order somewhat.



MICKEY88 said:


> that's why the CDC released the info on dealing with the zombie apocolypse, believers[dead and alive} will ascend to heaven
> dead non believers, will rise up as zombies, and living non believers, hafta deal with the zombies..I'm prepared I have 2 very sharp Pirate swords, compliments of The Big Red Ship,at the PA REn FAirre I'll be decapitating Zombies.  I suppose I'll load up the "357 MAgnum, the 16guage pump action shotgun and the 30-30 lever action rifle, but somehow.......... going Pyrate on Zombies sounds so much more fun..



I really think the sword idea is much more plausible. . .and it just looks better. . .



MICKEY88 said:


> stole this idea from facebook
> 
> 	Great idea for Saturday! While these people are praying and waiting for the rapture we can spread sets of clothes all around the outside of the church so that when they leave wondering why the rapture didn't come they'll stumble upon the revelation that there was a rapture; it is just that they were all left behind. Then we videotape the hysteria and post it on youtube.



Perfect.  My pastor answered a question about the ending of the world on Saturday at 6 p.m. with "I will address the issue of the rapture on Sunday.". . .Gotta love a pastor with a sense of humor.



ahoff said:


> I have never heard of this end-of-the-world scenario happening now. Perhaps I don't watch enough tv?  I thought it was not until 2012.
> 
> And if we start a new thread, my vote will be for "it's 4:20 somewhere."
> 
> I am running a 5K tomorrow morning, then going to spend the rest of the day in Brooklyn at some flea markets.  Then go catch a local LI band that is playing tomorrow night in Manhatten.  The Pirates movie only got two stars here, maybe I will wait for the dvd to come out.
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys the weekend!  And I hope the caramels come out good



I think if you even remotely liked the first 3 pirate movies you will LOVE the 4th.  Its awesome.  I am really exhausted from being up half the night but ya know. . .awesome movie.  

Also, good luck with the 5k.


----------



## DCTooTall

Just got back from seeing Pirates.   I was kind of annoyed that the bar at the theater wasn't open yet....  I was REALLY wanting to get some rum while watching the movie.

Beyond that...  I enjoyed it.    The scene after the credits though reminds you why it is so dangerous to piss off a woman.




MICKEY88 said:


> stole this idea from facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 	Great idea for Saturday! While these people are praying and waiting for the rapture we can spread sets of clothes all around the outside of the church so that when they leave wondering why the rapture didn't come they'll stumble upon the revelation that there was a rapture; it is just that they were all left behind. Then we videotape the hysteria and post it on youtube.



  Nice.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> No comment.



   You are about as much of an angel as I am.  



MICKEY88 said:


> that's assuming that zombies have not over run airports, train stations,, WDW...
> 
> hm if you want to ascend, the first step might be withdrawing from this thread and confessing...LOL



  Hmmm....  Would Zombies be able to get thru the TSA screenings?



Floydian said:


> Change of plans...since I'm literally 6 minutes from Downtown Disney, I'm headed there to watch the movie in one of their new Dine-In Theaters, which happens to be what I planned last week when I couldn't find anyone who wanted to go. Normally I don't like seeing movies alone, or dining out alone. Today I don't care, and I'll do dinner AND a movie all alone at the same time! I'll do the $5 all you can eat soup and salad for charity at lunch tomorrow.



  Just remember...  You are a local down there,   So you can get away with hanging out around Disney by yourself.     

1. You might be able to find some solo's or tourists who might appreciate a kinda gentleman showing them the sights.

2.  You can get away with going out by yourself since you don't really have to worry about seeing many of the tourists around again,  so they won't ever catch on that you go out by yourself a lot.



ahoff said:


> I have never heard of this end-of-the-world scenario happening now. Perhaps I don't watch enough tv?  I thought it was not until 2012.
> 
> And if we start a new thread, my vote will be for "it's 4:20 somewhere."
> 
> I am running a 5K tomorrow morning, then going to spend the rest of the day in Brooklyn at some flea markets.  Then go catch a local LI band that is playing tomorrow night in Manhatten.  The Pirates movie only got two stars here, maybe I will wait for the dvd to come out.
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys the weekend!  And I hope the caramels come out good




 The 2012 date came from the Mayans.   I think the nutcase christian group decided they didn't want some pagan natives being the one to predict the end of the world,  so they decided to steal the spotlight and come up with their own date.        So now all the non-nutcase christians and everyone else are just making the nutcase date a big excuse to party.


And I'd have to go with the non 4:20 group.   I don't so much have a problem with joking around about that subject...after all,  we are all adults.   BUT....   I know there are a LOT of people who use the DIS who may not understand the humor.   There were complaints in other forums from people who don't even step foot into the "solo and Adult" forum but saw the "erotic nights" thread title in the recent activity section of the main page.      Even for those who do regularly visit this forum,   It might scare some fresh faces away from checking out the group,  realizing how cool we are,  and joining into the conversation.    And isn't that what this group is all about?  Meeting new people and having a place to joke around and have some fun?


----------



## MICKEY88

Mousecreant said:


> Once you stop being able to make fun of everything, you cant make fun of anything.



that's far from true, 

I've never seen anything funny about dead baby jokes, but that hasn't stopped me from making fun of most other things.

and I'm not saying that title can't be used, I'm just not willing to put my job at risk.

and I'm way too old to give in to peer  pressure


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Mousecreant said:


> Once you stop being able to make fun of everything, you cant make fun of anything.



While naked in bed?

Now _you're_ the one who sounds like a fortune cookie. 

And I agree we should probably stick with 5 o'clock. I like Buffett!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> While naked in bed?
> 
> Now _you're_ the one who sounds like a fortune cookie.
> 
> And I agree we should probably stick with 5 o'clock. I like Buffett!




Just remember,  you can laugh.  you can point.   Just don't do both at once.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm....  Would Zombies be able to get thru the TSA screenings?
> ?



they don't have to, they start eating brains before the screening area, the parking garage, the drop off point out front..etc etc..

if they munch the brains of the screeners, who is there to stop them..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> they don't have to, they start eating brains before the screening area, the parking garage, the drop of point out front..etc etc..
> 
> if they munch the brains of the screeners, who is there to stop them..



Oh come on....  I know you like to Drive to Florida,   but you should know better....


The TSA Screeners don't have brains!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Oh come on....  I know you like to Drive to Florida,   but you should know better....
> 
> 
> The TSA Screeners don't have brains!



too funny, I had literally typed, " then if they can find brains in the screeners they eat those next"

I decided to delete so as to not offend anyone..LOL

besides travel mode excluded, who's to say WDW won't be full of zombies..


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Just got back from seeing Pirates.   I was kind of annoyed that the bar at the theater wasn't open yet....  I was REALLY wanting to get some rum while watching the movie.  Beyond that...  I enjoyed it.    The scene after the credits though reminds you why it is so dangerous to piss off a woman.
> 
> Nice.
> 
> You are about as much of an angel as I am.
> 
> 
> Hmmm....  Would Zombies be able to get thru the TSA screenings?
> 
> Just remember...  You are a local down there,   So you can get away with hanging out around Disney by yourself.
> 
> 1. You might be able to find some solo's or tourists who might appreciate a kinda gentleman showing them the sights.
> 
> 2.  You can get away with going out by yourself since you don't really have to worry about seeing many of the tourists around again,  so they won't ever catch on that you go out by yourself a lot.
> 
> The 2012 date came from the Mayans.   I think the nutcase christian group decided they didn't want some pagan natives being the one to predict the end of the world,  so they decided to steal the spotlight and come up with their own date.        So now all the non-nutcase christians and everyone else are just making the nutcase date a big excuse to party.
> 
> And I'd have to go with the non 4:20 group.   I don't so much have a problem with joking around about that subject...after all,  we are all adults.   BUT....   I know there are a LOT of people who use the DIS who may not understand the humor.   There were complaints in other forums from people who don't even step foot into the "solo and Adult" forum but saw the "erotic nights" thread title in the recent activity section of the main page.      Even for those who do regularly visit this forum,   It might scare some fresh faces away from checking out the group,  realizing how cool we are,  and joining into the conversation.    And isn't that what this group is all about?  Meeting new people and having a place to joke around and have some fun?



OMG, posting to this thread is causing me End of World anxiety. . .as in 1.  will I finish ontime, 2. will my thoughts be heard, and 3.  does anybody really care?. . .okay, time to respond. . .lol.

1.  I guess I already assumed you all knew that it was dangerous. . .my bad. . .lol.

2 and 3. . .no comment. . .

4.  Who knows. . .I hope that Mickey is more of a zombie expert. . .I just have no skills when dealing. . .lol.

5.  Brad needs to learn to pick up the telephone and call his friends.  I am usually available but not always online to answer online calls for companionship. . .I would have gone to see the movie AGAIN tonight cause I liked it that much. . .

6.  I believe you may have hit the nail on the proverbial head. . .lol.

7.  I am with you and Mickey88 there.  Keep it simple and "quasi" clean.  It is a Disney forum after all. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> OMG, posting to this thread is causing me End of World anxiety. . .as in 1.  will I finish ontime, 2. will my thoughts be heard, and 3.  does anybody really care?. . .okay, time to respond. . .lol.
> 
> 1.  I guess I already assumed you all knew that it was dangerous. . .my bad. . .lol.
> 
> 2 and 3. . .no comment. . .
> 
> 4.  Who knows. . .I hope that Mickey is more of a zombie expert. . .I just have no skills when dealing. . .lol.
> 
> 5.  Brad needs to learn to pick up the telephone and call his friends.  I am usually available but not always online to answer online calls for companionship. . .I would have gone to see the movie AGAIN tonight cause I liked it that much. . .
> 
> 6.  I believe you may have hit the nail on the proverbial head. . .lol.
> 
> 7.  I am with you and Mickey88 there.  Keep it simple and "quasi" clean.  It is a Disney forum after all. . .



Ok, if you are going to number your answers, there should be numbers showing what they are in reference to...I'm so confused..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> too funny, I had literally typed, " then if they can find brains in the screeners they eat those next"
> 
> I decided to delete so as to not offend anyone..LOL
> 
> besides travel mode excluded, who's to say WDW won't be full of zombies..




Easy....    Free Dining.

  I don't think you can get brains with a snack or counter service credit.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> Ok, if you are going to number your answers, there should be numbers showing what they are in reference to...I'm so confused..



I only responded to DC's post. . .he quoted several different people and I just didn't want to take the time to break up the thread. . .the rapture is coming and I have so many things I still want to do here. . .ROFLMAO. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Easy....    Free Dining.
> 
> I don't think you can get brains with a snack or counter service credit.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> Ok, if you are going to number your answers, there should be numbers showing what they are in reference to...I'm so confused..



Shhh, I think it might be a test.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> I only responded to DC's post. . .he quoted several different people and I just didn't want to take the time to break up the thread. . .the rapture is coming and I have so many things I still want to do here. . .ROFLMAO. . .



I gathered that part, but you could inseet numbers into his post to make it easy for braindead people like me to follow


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

evening peeps... is it gettin a little warm in here?  anyway, FINALLY saw Thor3D... wow, great movie. and Idrissa Alba should get an academy award for being so fine.  

I'm not very well versed in comic books or graphic novels unless its Star Wars-related, but I really really loved the story.  and the power didn't go off this time, so I saw the whole thing! 

Now, time to put on my "end of the world" bestest dress and head out to Negril... have a great night all. Stay sexy!


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Shhh, I think it might be a test.



that's what I'm afraid of, I don't cope well with failing in front of others..


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> I gathered that part, but you could inseet numbers into his post to make it easy for braindead people like me to follow



Its not my fault you didn't nap before the movie so as to have a better outcome when you had to get up with only 2 hrs of sleep to go to work.  I feel "nearly" well rested. . .lol.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> OMG, posting to this thread is causing me End of World anxiety. . .as in 1.  will I finish ontime, 2. will my thoughts be heard, and 3.  does anybody really care?. . .okay, time to respond. . .lol.
> . .



is this in reference to the spot on the floor..??


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> that's what I'm afraid of, I don't cope well with failing in front of others..



You are okay.  I gave up test making years ago.  Got tired of having to explain the rules to people who just didn't give a wahoo. . .(not the words I wanted to use, but this is a family-friendly board).
ROFLMAO. . .tests?  that's why I don't go to school. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> is this in reference to the spot on the floor..??



Spot on the floor?  I am really confused. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Spot on the floor?  I am really confused. . .



discussion on DC renting larger place, you said all you neede was a spot on the floor  ..   P-)


----------



## MICKEY88

OMG I think the Zombies are here..*alarms going off non-stop, stating ...May I have your attention please...an emergency has been reported in the building, while this is being investigated,  leave the building by the nearest exit, do not use the elevators*


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> discussion on DC renting larger place, you said all you neede was a spot on the floor  ..   P-)



Ah. . .sorry, I didn't understand the phrase taken out of context. . .I am always good with a spot on the floor when I am going to my happy place. . .of course since I live close enough to actually go home, that is only a problem when I drink too much. . .like the last time DC was here. . .I am trying to be better. . .and I am good when I am here by myself or I am just hanging with the locals. . .for some reason when people come to town I lose control. . .ROFLMAO.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> OMG I think the Zombies are here..*alarms going off non-stop, stating ...May I have your attention please...an emergency has been reported in the building, while this is being investigated,  leave the building by the nearest exit, do not use the elevators*



I think it might be time to go home and get some sleep. . .


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Just remember,  you can laugh.  you can point.   Just don't do both at once.


 I think I can probably do that.


DCTooTall said:


> You are about as much of an angel as I am.


Shoot.  You know me too well...


DCTooTall said:


> Easy....    Free Dining.
> I don't think you can get brains with a snack or counter service credit.


 Yeah, sounds like a sit down type of thing to me, too.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> . .I am always good with a spot on the floor when I am going to my happy place. . .. .for some reason when people come to town I lose control. . .ROFLMAO.



OMG, please stop feeding me these lines...


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> I think it might be time to go home and get some sleep. . .



unfortunately I have a project I must finish before leaving..


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> OMG, please stop feeding me these lines...



Honestly, today I didn't even think of that.  I am too tired to care.  Last night going to see the movie was AWESOME but today after working all day I am SOOOOOOO tired I can't even make myself get off the computer and sleep. . .sad. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> I think it might be time to go home and get some sleep. . .




it's been going off for at least 15 minutes now 


OMG, I feel like I'm in the Twilight Zone, does the window behind me count as the nearest exit ??


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Honestly, today I didn't even think of that.  I am too tired to care.  Last night going to see the movie was AWESOME but today after working all day I am SOOOOOOO tired I can't even make myself get off the computer and sleep. . .sad. . .



I'm with you on that one , I've been sick since last Friday. no more than 2-3 hours sleep each night, no nap before movie, got 3 hours sleep last night and I'm still at work..


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> it's been going off for at oeast 15 minutes now
> 
> 
> OMG, I feel like I'm in the Twilight Zone, does the window behind me count as the nearest exit ??



If not, just leave anyway.  The noise from an IV pump makes me crazy.  I can't imagine an alarm when I am this tired. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> If not, just leave anyway.  The noise from an IV pump makes me crazy.  I can't imagine an alarm when I am this tired. . .



it's so freakin' loud and non stop, I just told the attorney that is here, that I feel like it's an episode of the twilight zone, and the poor guy decides the window is the nearest exit..and I'm 4 floors up with a nice solid granite base under the window..


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> it's so freakin' loud and non stop, I just told the attorney that is here, that I feel like it's an episode of the twilight zone, and the poor guy decides the window is the nearest exit..and I'm 4 floors up with a nice solid granite base under the window..



The sad thing is right now the solid granite base under the window sounds infinitely better than the alarm. . .and I hate pain, and what happens if I didn't land right and survived. . .etc, etc. . .these are the random thoughts of a nurse who used to work night shift and the only break in the monotony was the IV pump beeping. . .ROFLMAO. . .LOL.


----------



## MICKEY88

bring on the Zombies, right now I'd rather be fighting them///


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> bring on the Zombies, right now I'd rather be fighting them///



Okay, after about 10 seconds of that noise, I would be heading to the exit claiming to be sicker than a dog. . .really.  This is what you went back to work for?


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, after about 10 seconds of that noise, I would be heading to the exit claiming to be sicker than a dog. . .really.  This is what you went back to work for?



did you get my message with recording


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> did you get my message with recording



Yes. . .hence the post.  I am not good with overhead REPEATED pages and loud noises or IV pump beepings. . .lol.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Yes. . .hence the post.  I am not good with overhead REPEATED pages and loud noises or IV pump beepings. . .lol.




imagine about 10 speakers in my office blaring that very loudly


I walked out in the hall and it's worse, echoing thru the halls.

either it has stopped or I am deaf.. I'm outta here


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> imagine about 10 speakers in my office blaring that very loudly
> 
> 
> I walked out in the hall and it's worse, echoing thru the halls.
> 
> either it has stopped or I am deaf.. I'm outta here



Super Yaaaaaaaayyyyyy.  That would have been me after the first 5 minutes. . .If I can't fix the noise and engineering cant. . .its time to go home. . .

Ya know. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, tonight was interesting. . .a Disser I was chatting with on the phone got a first hand view of what it is like when I am on call.  I had to get off the phone in seconds, call in and report for duty.  Sux, but that is my job. . .Oh well. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Shoot.  You know me too well...
> 
> Yeah, sounds like a sit down type of thing to me, too.



   Are you complaining?


And As for the zombies,   I'm seriously doubting they made their ADR's months in advance.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, does anyone care that my feet are peeling from a horrid sunburn?  Just asking. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, does anyone care that my feet are peeling from a horrid sunburn?  Just asking. . .



nope....LOL


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> nope....LOL



Love you too. . .NOT. . .

Okay, gotta go see POTC 4 again just to put it all in perspective.  Maybe tonight or tomorrow. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Love you too. . .NOT. . .
> 
> Okay, gotta go see POTC 4 again just to put it all in perspective.  Maybe tonight or tomorrow. . .



I know you do, deny it all you want, I know better..

I'm thinking of going this afternoon, before the rapture, after that I'll be too busy fighting zombies


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> I know you do, deny it all you want, I know better..
> 
> I'm thinking of going this afternoon, before the rapture, after that I'll be too busy fighting zombies



Ooh, this afternoon might be a good time.  I might be busy after the rapture. . .ya know.. .mingling with my new heavenly friends. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, gotta go. . .have a 9 a.m. case with a doctor I despise. . .however, must put on my nice face. . .hugs all. . .see you soon. . .


----------



## CDnVA

Good Morning all!  Well, the sun is finally shining again for the first time in a week.  I think I will go for a walk down by the river and enjoy the sunshine.  Hope everyone is enjoying their Saturday too.


----------



## DCTooTall

Well...  Just booked the 3bdrm unit for my November trip...


and bought my plane tickets for September 27th-Oct4th.     Figure I'll get the place to stay that week in about a month....


----------



## taramoz

Happy saturday to everyone!  I am going to enjoy a little sunshine!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Are you complaining?
> And As for the zombies,   I'm seriously doubting they made their ADR's months in advance.


No, not complaining, just sayin.


nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, does anyone care that my feet are peeling from a horrid sunburn?  Just asking. . .


That is so painful. I have a friend who had to stay home from work two days because of foot sunburn. She could barely walk. After you're done peeling, you should treat yourself to a pedicure. 


DCTooTall said:


> Well...  Just booked the 3bdrm unit for my November trip...
> and bought my plane tickets for September 27th-Oct4th.     Figure I'll get the place to stay that week in about a month....


Yay! It always feel more real to me after I buy the tickets.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Well...  Just booked the 3bdrm unit for my November trip...
> 
> 
> and bought my plane tickets for September 27th-Oct4th.     Figure I'll get the place to stay that week in about a month....



Yay. . .sounds awesome to have two trips booked. . .



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> That is so painful. I have a friend who had to stay home from work two days because of foot sunburn. She could barely walk. After you're done peeling, you should treat yourself to a pedicure.



Well, I didn't burn the bottom of my feet, just the tops but they were swollen for a while. Now they are peeling cracked and dry on top. . .look ugly. but at least they don't hurt.


----------



## karice2

Just popping in to say hey. 

Booked my December trip at Bonnet Creek but thinking I want to do food and wine fest in October.


----------



## nurse.darcy

karice2 said:


> Just popping in to say hey.
> 
> Booked my December trip at Bonnet Creek but thinking I want to do food and wine fest in October.



Woo hoo. . .Come on down Karice.  LaLa is also planning a trip then, well the beginning of October anyway.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Im wondering if I should be embarrassed that I know the  Harry Potter movies like the back of my hand...


----------



## nurse.darcy

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Im wondering if I should be embarrassed that I know the  Harry Potter movies like the back of my hand...



Then I would have to be embarrassed.  And I am not. . .lol.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Wow, am I the only one left to suffer damnation on Earth? Where is everyone?


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Wow, am I the only one left to suffer damnation on Earth? Where is everyone?



 I've been thinking my fear has become reality, all my dis friends have ascended to heaven and I have been left behind,

I guess if one must find the bright spot in this, it will be much easier to follow the conversation if it's just the 2 of us


----------



## ToddRN

Hey everyone- just checking in!!  Hope everyone's having a great weekend.  So nice to have the weekend off and just chill


----------



## nurse.darcy

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Wow, am I the only one left to suffer damnation on Earth? Where is everyone?



Apparently not, apparently there are at least 4 of us.  



MICKEY88 said:


> I've been thinking my fear has become reality, all my dis friends have ascended to heaven and I have been left behind,
> 
> I guess if one must find the bright spot in this, it will be much easier to follow the conversation if it's just the 2 of us



Sorry, still here. . .just went to bed early.  There are now only 4 of us so hopefully we will be able to keep up. . .



ToddRN said:


> Hey everyone- just checking in!!  Hope everyone's having a great weekend.  So nice to have the weekend off and just chill



Hey Todd, I see you weren't taken in the rapture either. . .lol. I am on call this weekend which actually means I am working. Gotta love cath lab. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Wow, am I the only one left to suffer damnation on Earth? Where is everyone?



  Nope.  I'm still here.     I know how to pick my friends well....   nobody was boring enough to actually get raptured.   I guess those goodie goodie two shoes just aren't cool enough to hang with me.   Seriously,  If they don't drink and don't smoke,  what do they do?





MICKEY88 said:


> I've been thinking my fear has become reality, all my dis friends have ascended to heaven and I have been left behind,
> 
> I guess if one must find the bright spot in this, it will be much easier to follow the conversation if it's just the 2 of us



  Eh.... You should know better than to think that anybody who's been following this thread,  let alone,  taken part in it,   is actually sinless enough to get raptured.   

Now the REAL bright side?    Shorter lines at disney!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Nope.  I'm still here.     I know how to pick my friends well....   nobody was boring enough to actually get raptured.   I guess those goodie goodie two shoes just aren't cool enough to hang with me.   Seriously,  If they don't drink and don't smoke,  what do they do?
> !



hmm Adam Ants cousin.???


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> hmm Adam Ants cousin.???



FINALLY!  Someone got the reference.   I posted something similar on my Facebook status yesterday and not a single Adam Ant comment.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> FINALLY!  Someone got the reference.   I posted something similar on my Facebook status yesterday and not a single Adam Ant comment.



LOL.. I actually read it as lyrics, being sung..



The subtle innuendos followThere must be something inside


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Yayay! You're all still here... I was starting to worry. 

Been up since 6am cleaning and doing laundry before the baby cakes gets back from her weekend with her Dad.  

Now I get to relax until its time to make dinner. Tonight, I am making roast with seasoned red potatoes, and baby carrots. It's not Victoria and Albert's but it will do.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Yayay! You're all still here... I was starting to worry.
> 
> Been up since 6am cleaning and doing laundry before the baby cakes gets back from her weekend with her Dad.
> 
> Now I get to relax until its time to make dinner. Tonight, I am making roast with seasoned red potatoes, and baby carrots. It's not Victoria and Albert's but it will do.



Your roast sounds delicious!  Have you been to V and A's???  We went for a special dinner on our Honeymoon and enjoyed it....however...we also fed our entire Wedding guest list (all 18 of us) at WCC for less.  That was a shocker.  It's an experience, but I might repeat it every 10 years...maybe!



(We, too....are still here.  On my way to church, Al is already there...he plays every Sunday)


Darcy---I'm working this weekend and next...ain't the Medical Field grand?


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Your roast sounds delicious!  Have you been to V and A's???  We went for a special dinner on our Honeymoon and enjoyed it....however...we also fed our entire Wedding guest list (all 18 of us) at WCC for less.  That was a shocker.  It's an experience, but I might repeat it every 10 years...maybe!



Thank you.. I hope it comes out good. Im trying a new brine on it that i learned from Food network.   YES! I was just there with the Divas when I went on my solo trip. I will be posting all the good food we had when I get to my next entry on my TR.  I can't wait to go there one day with a man... it was fun with the ladies, but I can only imagine the romance that can be had with that special someone. Sounds like you had a great time... I will see you there, in 10 years also! LOL


----------



## nurse.darcy

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Your roast sounds delicious!  Have you been to V and A's???  We went for a special dinner on our Honeymoon and enjoyed it....however...we also fed our entire Wedding guest list (all 18 of us) at WCC for less.  That was a shocker.  It's an experience, but I might repeat it every 10 years...maybe!
> 
> 
> 
> (We, too....are still here.  On my way to church, Al is already there...he plays every Sunday)
> 
> 
> Darcy---I'm working this weekend and next...ain't the Medical Field grand?



I take call two weekends a month.  Its not horrid but we schedule cases on the weekends so its really a work day for the call team. . .


----------



## DIS_MERI

hello all 

Resting up from a busy weekend here.  Yesterday I made caramels, homemade chicken and noodles and mashed potatoes and took them over to my gf's house and got to hold her 5 day old baby   He is *so* cute and tiny and has so much hair!  From there we went to New Guy at church's house for the cookout/bonfire he was having for a group of us from church (maybe 30 of us?), plus the 2 guys he works with.  We all had a nice dinner and then they had a surprise for us.  His Dad, stepmom, and 2 other family friends were there.  They shared that they are Native Americans and wanted to have the cookout to thank us all for taking New Guy into our church family during a rough time for him and showed us some of their dances.  The kids all got to take part in the dancing and the drumming, and then they did a friendship dance with all of us to make us friend's of the tribe (New Guy's dad is their Chief).  We all had smores, the kids got to pet his horses and everyone had a nice night.  Then, New Guy brought his visitors to church this morning and the pastor mentioned that at one point everyone in the church had researched into whether or not they had Native ancestry and asked everyone who did to stand up.  About 1/3 of the church stood up, and the pastor said "So, you can see, you are not alone with us!  Welcome to the family"   My old buddy insomnia came to visit me last night, too, but sadly not only could I not sleep last night after about 230am, but my afternoon nap was a fail as well   I even had less caffeine than usual yesterday.  May have to give up my Dr Pepper altogether


----------



## ctnurse

I'm still alive too....I had a great weekend.  Just got back from Six Flags with my son. We got season passes and he has already asked to go back next weekend.  Still have work from Friday to finish up so I better get of this computer and get onto my work one! 

Still not sure where the weekend went???


----------



## TekMickey

Well,  and I had a good weekend.  Its about to come to an abrupt end due to some nasty storms rolling into the DFW metroplex.

Friday nights movies were pretty awesome.  We really enjoyed RIO.  Great in 3D.

Pirates was a hit as always.  Depp proves he is an amazing pirate as always.

 fell asleep during the first 30 minutes.
Then I stayed to watch Tangled and in Disney fashion the Princess was returned to the Kingdom.  Three good movies back to back.

Spent some time this afternoon at Dave and Busters playing games.  Had a great weekend.  Counting down the days.   Need to go do some JCP shopping for trip clothes.  

Hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Wow, I can't believe we stayed on one page for almost the whole day... 

Y'all ok... ?  some late rapturing going on? 

saw Bridesmaids today... funny movie.

Made my roast... came out really good and it was my first time using rosemary on it... gave it a nice taste.  If anyone wants some, I cam email or paypal it.. 

my 5-year old is still not asleep, but being as quiet as she can while causing mayhem in the room.... strategizing now 

Haven't heard anything new about my Dad so hopefully no news is good news.

alright.. nitey nite.


----------



## nurse.darcy

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Wow, I can't believe we stayed on one page for almost the whole day...
> 
> Y'all ok... ?  some late rapturing going on?
> 
> saw Bridesmaids today... funny movie.
> 
> Made my roast... came out really good and it was my first time using rosemary on it... gave it a nice taste.  If anyone wants some, I cam email or paypal it..
> 
> my 5-year old is still not asleep, but being as quiet as she can while causing mayhem in the room.... strategizing now
> 
> Haven't heard anything new about my Dad so hopefully no news is good news.
> 
> alright.. nitey nite.



I am still here too. . .no seafood bisque for me as my coworker, Jason, did not cook like he was supposed. . .must have channelled a female last night. . .lol.  having a great day. . .however, have to make some changes in my life. . .probably tomorrow. . .lol.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

No rapturing here either. Also, apparently no zombies. And I had my "zombie hunter" shirt ready to go...*sigh*  I'm serious, it's amazing what you can find at a gun show. A friend bought it for me and now I don't have any zombies to kill. (Or run away from while screaming. Take your pick. )


----------



## MICKEY88

I'm still here...but I've been feeling a little strange since 6PM Saturday


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> No rapturing here either. Also, apparently no zombies. And I had my "zombie hunter" shirt ready to go...*sigh*  I'm serious, it's amazing what you can find at a gun show. A friend bought it for me and now I don't have any zombies to kill. (Or run away from while screaming. Take your pick. )



unless you have a good weapon to go with the shirt, I highly recommend that you run away screaming


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> I'm still here...but I've been feeling a little strange since 6PM Saturday



You are looking a little strange as well.  Though I am glad you are still here. . .in fact, I am glad all my disfriends are still here. . .



MICKEY88 said:


> unless you have a good weapon to go with the shirt, I highly recommend that you run away screaming



I highly recommend running away screaming just because. . .lol.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> unless you have a good weapon to go with the shirt, I highly recommend that you run away screaming





nurse.darcy said:


> I highly recommend running away screaming just because. . .lol.



Running away is probably a good call since all of my recent weapons experience comes from playing the xbox.


----------



## ctnurse

Good Morning all...The weekend went by way to fast!


I have to whine...How can it be 49 degrees and raining in May???? Well that what it is doing at my house!


I need to get my butt in gear and get to work.


----------



## ahoff

Hi folks, hope everyone had a good weekend!  Looks like the world is as it was on Friday and no one has left yet.....  My weekend was pretty good, did 2 5K's, both off road, one in a park and one around a winery.  In both I placed 2nd in my age group.  After Saturday's race I showered and hopped on the train and went to the city with my bike.  Got off in Queens and then rode over to Brooklyn and went to two flea markets, one that was a food-only market, a spin-off of the other one.  Then headed into Manhatten and spent the night in some divey place on the LES checking out some bands.  Nice day but it clouded over and started raining two times, which was an oppurtunity to grab something to eat.  I recomend Bill's Bar and Burger on 9th Ave.



ctnurse said:


> I have to whine...How can it be 49 degrees and raining in May???? Well that what it is doing at my house!



Cloudy here but no rain yet.  I took the chance and rode to work anyway.  I am so ready for summer.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> Hi folks, hope everyone had a good weekend!  Looks like the world is as it was on Friday and no one has left yet.....  My weekend was pretty good, did 2 5K's, both off road, one in a park and one around a winery.  In both I placed 2nd in my age group.  After Saturday's race I showered and hopped on the train and went to the city with my bike.  Got off in Queens and then rode over to Brooklyn and went to two flea markets, one that was a food-only market, a spin-off of the other one.  Then headed into Manhatten and spent the night in some divey place on the LES checking out some bands.  Nice day but it clouded over and started raining two times, which was an oppurtunity to grab something to eat.  I recomend Bill's Bar and Burger on 9th Ave.
> 
> 
> 
> Cloudy here but no rain yet.  I took the chance and rode to work anyway.  I am so ready for summer.



One of these days I have to take a trip back to the City.  Haven't been there in YEARS. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

In other news. . .This is my 6th week of having Mondays off.  I hate Monday's at work. There are soooooo many stupid system checks that have to be done that makes us have to work like crazy even without a patient.

Today I choose to do my laundry and just relax and do nothing else.


----------



## DMass

nurse.darcy said:


> In other news. . .This is my 6th week of having Mondays off.  I hate Monday's at work. There are soooooo many stupid system checks that have to be done that makes us have to work like crazy even without a patient.
> 
> Today I choose to do my laundry and just relax and do nothing else.




Lucky! Monday's suck. But then so does Tuesday....and Wednesday.....


----------



## ctnurse

ahoff said:


> Hi folks, hope everyone had a good weekend!  Looks like the world is as it was on Friday and no one has left yet.....  My weekend was pretty good, did 2 5K's, both off road, one in a park and one around a winery.  In both I placed 2nd in my age group.  After Saturday's race I showered and hopped on the train and went to the city with my bike.  Got off in Queens and then rode over to Brooklyn and went to two flea markets, one that was a food-only market, a spin-off of the other one.  Then headed into Manhatten and spent the night in some divey place on the LES checking out some bands.  Nice day but it clouded over and started raining two times, which was an oppurtunity to grab something to eat.  I recomend Bill's Bar and Burger on 9th Ave.
> 
> 
> 
> Cloudy here but no rain yet.  I took the chance and rode to work anyway.  I am so ready for summer.



Sounds like a really great fun time! Tomorrow is suppose to be sunny and 84...Go figure....Summer could have arrived a few months ago and I would have been a happy girl.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DMass said:


> Lucky! Monday's suck. But then so does Tuesday....and Wednesday.....



Its just more labor intensive work in the Cath Lab that has nothing to do with patients. . .lol.


----------



## ctnurse

My pep talk calendar quote of the day "You'll find it when you're not looking"


I think I'm going to start living be this! Such a novel concept, maybe it will work.


Now I'm really going to start work


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> My pep talk calendar quote of the day "You'll find it when you're not looking"
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to start living be this! Such a novel concept, maybe it will work.
> 
> 
> Now I'm really going to start work



yeah right. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

In other news. . .congrats bluedevilinaz on starting your job. . .ENJOY. . .


----------



## taramoz

I am back from my trip to OKC, had a hellava flight last night flying through storms over Dallas.  Plane was delayed 2 hours and we still flew through the storms and got jolted around!!!  But I am glad to be home safe


----------



## ahoff

nurse.darcy said:


> One of these days I have to take a trip back to the City.  Haven't been there in YEARS. . .



I just love going in there, so much to do.  And I have a spot of the floor you could crash at.



ctnurse said:


> My pep talk calendar quote of the day "You'll find it when you're not looking"



I think that is a great quote and a good philosophy.  Do the things you like doing you like doing, and you will find others with your same interests.



taramoz said:


> I am back from my trip to OKC, had a hellava flight last night flying through storms over Dallas.  Plane was delayed 2 hours and we still flew through the storms and got jolted around!!!  But I am glad to be home safe



Rough flights suck.  My trip home from Florida last year was bad, the attendant was serving drinks and the next moment she was on the floor.  That was one of the worst flights I ever had.  Glad you made it home.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Good morning... 

I agree ctnurse, I am irritated at this weather, already.  However, at least I survived the end of the world, so who can complain? 

I am working with a new help desk assistant today... I hate training people on the fundamentals of supporting technology when they have like a thousand more acronyms after their name than I do... jeez.  Where is disney when I need it?


----------



## taramoz

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Good morning...
> 
> I agree ctnurse, I am irritated at this weather, already.  However, at least I survived the end of the world, so who can complain?



LOL, same here, my family I was visiting had an end of the world BBQ just in case, but we were all still here come 6:00, we weren't sure if that just meant we were left behind or what!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Good morning...
> 
> I agree ctnurse, I am irritated at this weather, already.  However, at least I survived the end of the world, so who can complain?
> 
> I am working with a new help desk assistant today... I hate training people on the fundamentals of supporting technology when they have like a thousand more acronyms after their name than I do... jeez.  Where is disney when I need it?



As someone who has worked in support roles and and other tech spots for years,    Just cause someone has certs doesn't mean they actually know anything.  In fact,  often you'll find people without certs who know much much more than the person who just got their cert.


Or...  As I used to say when doing phone support.

"If you call and tell me you are an idiot,   you instantly gain 100 IQ Points.   If however you call in and start telling me you are MCSE/A+/CCNA/yadda-yadda-yadda....   You instantly lose 50 points."


----------



## DIS_MERI

DCTooTall said:


> As someone who has worked in support roles and and other tech spots for years,    Just cause someone has certs doesn't mean they actually know anything.  In fact,  often you'll find people without certs who know much much more than the person who just got their cert.
> 
> 
> Or...  As I used to say when doing phone support.
> 
> "If you call and tell me you are an idiot,   you instantly gain 100 IQ Points.   If however you call in and start telling me you are MCSE/A+/CCNA/yadda-yadda-yadda....   You instantly lose 50 points."



I have A+ and several Navy certifications and I've got almost no practical tech knowledge.  I am just really good at taking multiple guess tests.  "You have Network System Administrator and Network Security Tech qualifications, you should be able to fix this!" "Do you want it to work, or to get worse?"  "Work, of course."  "Then let me watch someone who knows what they are doing fix it, write it down, and maybe next time I can fix it...."  So, my line would be "I have A+, and therefore have no idea what I'm doing"


----------



## DCTooTall

DIS_MERI said:


> I have A+ and several Navy certifications and I've got almost no practical tech knowledge.  I am just really good at taking multiple guess tests.  "You have Network System Administrator and Network Security Tech qualifications, you should be able to fix this!" "Do you want it to work, or to get worse?"  "Work, of course."  "Then let me watch someone who knows what they are doing fix it, write it down, and maybe next time I can fix it...."  So, my line would be "I have A+, and therefore have no idea what I'm doing"



To be fair,  I'm not saying that people with the certs are idiots.  I'm smart enough to realize that someone may be the smartest person around when it comes to something like configuring a firewall,  but can be a complete idiot when it comes to fixing a hardware problem.   computers are varied enough that you can be a genius,  yet not deal with an issue I deal with 100 times a day that ultimately is pretty simple to fix.

But From working support,   what i learned was that people who call in and say 'I'm a moron" are much more likely to follow your instructions on how to fix the problem because they realize they are lost,  and you are the person who is supposed to know how to fix it.      People who call in and say they have xyz cert however are much more likely to fight you every step of the way.   They think they are smart,  and know more than you,    so what shoould be a 5min fix turns into a 15minute fix because you have to keep trying to figure out where they've gone since they tried jumping 10 steps ahead of what you were walking them thru


You could be a nobel prize winning scientist who made the discovery of the century....  but if you aren't smart enough to admit that you need help when you call into support,     you are a moron.


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

I notice most of the women posting are from down south.So this call goes out to the Northeast single ladies.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

lovemickeyshouse said:


> I notice most of the women posting are from down south.So this call goes out to the Northeast single ladies.



Present!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

oh... good/bad news... just found out today that I've been preapproved for a mortgage.  The only part that sucks is that it may mean I have to cancel September trip to WDW since I hope to close around the end of the summer...damn, its really sad when I am having a hard time chosing between buying a house and spending a few days at Disney... LOL


----------



## taramoz

LaLalovesWDW said:


> oh... good/bad news... just found out today that I've been preapproved for a mortgage.  The only part that sucks is that it may mean I have to cancel September trip to WDW since I hope to close around the end of the summer...damn, its really sad when I am having a hard time chosing between buying a house and spending a few days at Disney... LOL



Congrats on your mortgage!  I just got approved to refi my house in my name alone as well, so excited to not have to remove DD7 from her home!!!!


----------



## taramoz

lovemickeyshouse said:


> I notice most of the women posting are from down south.So this call goes out to the Northeast single ladies.



Or you could just head south!


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


> oh... good/bad news... just found out today that I've been preapproved for a mortgage.  The only part that sucks is that it may mean I have to cancel September trip to WDW since I hope to close around the end of the summer...damn, its really sad when I am having a hard time chosing between buying a house and spending a few days at Disney... LOL



there are a lot of great deals in the orlando area


----------



## MICKEY88

lovemickeyshouse said:


> I notice most of the women posting are from down south.So this call goes out to the Northeast single ladies.



ummm, your signature talks about a new girlfriend, and you're on here looking for single ladies from the northeast..???


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> ummm, your signature talks about a new girlfriend, and you're on here looking for single ladies from the northeast..???



That is hilarious, I hadn't noticed that!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

taramoz said:


> Congrats on your mortgage!  I just got approved to refi my house in my name alone as well, so excited to not have to remove DD7 from her home!!!!



Thankya and congrats to you as well! Its great you dont have to move... I am looking forward to homeshopping. Im glad I got my DVC already because I sure wont be able to afford no disney hotel rooms no time soon. 



MICKEY88 said:


> there are a lot of great deals in the orlando area



It pains me that I can't look in Orlando. I have been job hunting for ages... the last potential job that I thought would work out, they decided that it would be a contract and not a perm. Im not moving with a child, for a contract, so I feel like either I keep renting for who knows how long, or just go for it now.  Who knows? Maybe I will be in a position later to move down there. 



taramoz said:


> That is hilarious, I hadn't noticed that!



I didn't notice it either... thats too funny.


----------



## nurse.darcy

lovemickeyshouse said:


> I notice most of the women posting are from down south.So this call goes out to the Northeast single ladies.



Mike, did you and your girlfriend break up?  



LaLalovesWDW said:


> oh... good/bad news... just found out today that I've been preapproved for a mortgage.  The only part that sucks is that it may mean I have to cancel September trip to WDW since I hope to close around the end of the summer...damn, its really sad when I am having a hard time chosing between buying a house and spending a few days at Disney... LOL



Congratulations on being pre-approved.  Good luck in the house hunt.  Even though I am biased and think you should be buying here, owning where life is now is definitely better than waiting. You can build up equity and then afford more vacations. . .lol.



MICKEY88 said:


> there are a lot of great deals in the orlando area



See, that was my thinking exactly. . .


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

LaLalovesWDW said:


> oh... good/bad news... just found out today that I've been preapproved for a mortgage.  The only part that sucks is that it may mean I have to cancel September trip to WDW since I hope to close around the end of the summer...damn, its really sad when I am having a hard time chosing between buying a house and spending a few days at Disney... LOL





taramoz said:


> Congrats on your mortgage!  I just got approved to refi my house in my name alone as well, so excited to not have to remove DD7 from her home!!!!



That's great news! (except the part about having to cancel your September trip Lala )


----------



## ToddRN

lovemickeyshouse said:


> I notice most of the women posting are from down south.So this call goes out to the Northeast single ladies.



I agree, kinda... except this call goes out to the Midwest....  "Farmers' daughters really make you feel all right, and the northern girls with they way kiss, they keep their boyfriends warm all night.  I wish they all could be California girls..."   Sorry, just had to break out in song in Omaha!!!!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Anyone have any suggestions for comfortable shoes for walking around and standing a lot? My new job requires a LOT of walking. My feet are ridicuously sore.


----------



## MICKEY88

OMG this is turning into SSC the Musical...LOL


----------



## CoasterAddict

bluedevilinaz said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for comfortable shoes for walking around and standing a lot? My new job requires a LOT of walking. My feet are ridicuously sore.



Aerosoles. Almost as comfy as sneakers.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

bluedevilinaz said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for comfortable shoes for walking around and standing a lot? My new job requires a LOT of walking. My feet are ridicuously sore.



Crocs makes a style for the medical field that has a thicker sole than their regular shoes.  I think they are supposed to be pretty comfortable...


----------



## CoasterAddict

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Crocs makes a style for the medical field that has a thicker sole than their regular shoes.  I think they are supposed to be pretty comfortable...



I love Crocs for *standing* but not so much for *walking,* especially if you're a fast walker.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

CoasterAddict said:


> I love Crocs for *standing* but not so much for *walking,* especially if you're a fast walker.



I agree about walking in crocs.  I always trip...

Right now I am wearing some skechers tone-ups sandals  as my everyday go to and I really like them.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> OMG this is turning into SSC the Musical...LOL



hehehe... Are you thinking we're more like that episode of Buffy where they sang or more like Glee? Or maybe Mamma Mia...or Enchanted since this is a Disney board...


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> hehehe... Are you thinking we're more like that episode of Buffy where they sang or more like Glee? Or maybe Mamma Mia...or Enchanted since this is a Disney board...



just a nightmare...


----------



## DCTooTall

lovemickeyshouse said:


> I notice most of the women posting are from down south.So this call goes out to the Northeast single ladies.



  We actually do have a few from the NYC/NJ/CT area.




LaLalovesWDW said:


> oh... good/bad news... just found out today that I've been preapproved for a mortgage.  The only part that sucks is that it may mean I have to cancel September trip to WDW since I hope to close around the end of the summer...damn, its really sad when I am having a hard time chosing between buying a house and spending a few days at Disney... LOL



  Gratz on the potential new home.....   boo on the missing Florida.  




bluedevilinaz said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for comfortable shoes for walking around and standing a lot? My new job requires a LOT of walking. My feet are ridicuously sore.



  Hmmmm...    It might be worth checking out some slip-resistant shoes you see directed at servers/waiters.    I know back when I waited tables I never really had any problems with sore feet.



MICKEY88 said:


> OMG this is turning into SSC the Musical...LOL



 I blame the bunnies.

http://youtu.be/cW20AlC0IbA




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> hehehe... Are you thinking we're more like that episode of Buffy where they sang or more like Glee? Or maybe Mamma Mia...or Enchanted since this is a Disney board...



 I'm kinda partial to http://youtu.be/5yGeroywBuo

Though.... I guess since I am working....  http://youtu.be/Pb2si7fClqA


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1. I blame the bunnies.
> http://youtu.be/cW20AlC0IbA
> 
> 2. I'm kinda partial to http://youtu.be/5yGeroywBuo
> 
> 3. Though.... I guess since I am working....  http://youtu.be/Pb2si7fClqA



1. I miss Buffy. The early seasons were good, but towards the end they were just like, "we have this cult following and we're just going to do whatever the heck we please." 

2. Like him on Castle.

3. Forgot how much the roaches in the bathtub creep me out. Looks like it's only showers for a few days.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1. I miss Buffy. The early seasons were good, but towards the end they were just like, "we have this cult following and we're just going to do whatever the heck we please."
> 
> 2. Like him on Castle.
> 
> 3. Forgot how much the roaches in the bathtub creep me out. Looks like it's only showers for a few days.




2.  If you haven't already,  watch Dr. Horrible's Sing Along Blog (If you need me to,  I can bring the DVD to Florida in September.).      Also he was awesome in Firefly,  and has a tendency to throw a lot of Firefly references into Castle. (two by two, hands of blue....  and his "space cowboy" costume in the Halloween Episode a while back).


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 2.  If you haven't already,  watch Dr. Horrible's Sing Along Blog (If you need me to,  I can bring the DVD to Florida in September.).      Also he was awesome in Firefly,  and has a tendency to throw a lot of Firefly references into Castle. (two by two, hands of blue....  and his "space cowboy" costume in the Halloween Episode a while back).



I never watched Firefly so all those references would go over my head. (I'm mostly a Buffy and, to a lesser extent, Angel fan.) On a sidenote, I also read an article recently in EW where Fillon was featured.

I had to wikipedia Dr. Horrible's sing along blog to figure out what you were talking about. It DOES sound interesting. Can i watch it on the Internet or am i going to have to wait for you to bring the movie?


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I never watched Firefly so all those references would go over my head. (I'm mostly a Buffy and, to a lesser extent, Angel fan.) On a sidenote, I also read an article recently in EW where Fillon was featured.
> 
> I had to wikipedia Dr. Horrible's sing along blog to figure out what you were talking about. It DOES sound interesting. Can i watch it on the Internet or am i going to have to wait for you to bring the movie?



It was originally available online,   so you should still be able to find it...

a quick youtube search shows it available (starting) at http://youtu.be/apEZpYnN_1g



Or,  you can wait for me to bring the movie.... where you can then also enjoy Commentary: The musical.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Good early morning all! My wireless was being pissy last night so I could barely do anything, so after a quick slap around, I seem to be back in action.  This evening is my DD's 2nd annual spelling bee competition at our community center. She won for the preK division last year, and we are hoping for another victory.  

Surprise... its going to rain AGAIN today... I figured the sky was bone dry by now... SMH.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> That's great news! (except the part about having to cancel your September trip Lala )



Thanks ya... but Im not out of it just yet, if my DVC closing goes as planned, I can use my points. I have my AP, if I don't rent a car, and get a flight in the baggage section, I should be all good to still come.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> hehehe... Are you thinking we're more like that episode of Buffy where they sang or more like Glee? Or maybe Mamma Mia...or Enchanted since this is a Disney board...



LOL.. omg, that musical episode of Buffy was a hot mess.


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Thanks ya... but Im not out of it just yet, if my DVC closing goes as planned, I can use my points. I have my AP, if I don't rent a car, and get a flight in the baggage section, I should be all good to still come.
> [/COLOR]



Just FYI,

  The offer still stands if you can get down there.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

DCTooTall said:


> Just FYI,
> 
> The offer still stands if you can get down there.



oh shoot, I almost forgot!  Ok ok... still in waiting mode about my Dad, but I can at least work on the flight. Maybe I can find a cheap one and just sit on it just in case.  Thanks for the reminder... 

ok... off to the grind.


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> oh shoot, I almost forgot!  Ok ok... still in waiting mode about my Dad, but I can at least work on the flight. Maybe I can find a cheap one and just sit on it just in case.  Thanks for the reminder...
> 
> ok... off to the grind.




heh...  i'm seeing a bunch of flights for the $205 range right now out of the NY area.    


  However since your dates may be in flux,  it may be worth paying a bit more for a ticket with an airline that is a bit more flexible when it comes to changes.....   or just paying the extra for trip insurance to cover you if things fall thru.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

OK, in the past few days I have heard a few comments that clearly indicate that I have been very busy at work.  

First, two different non-Disney friends asked if I still liked going to Disney since I haven't been in a while, and I have been talking about a planned trip.  

And then this morning I logged into the Disboards to see a PM asking if I was okay, since I haven't been active on this thread.  

It is nice being noticed.  

Time to get ready for work...it is the beginning of the budget writing season.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmmm...    It might be worth checking out some slip-resistant shoes you see directed at servers/waiters.    I know back when I waited tables I never really had any problems with sore feet.



I'll look into them after work today. I'm going to try just using the boots I use for my motorcycle today since the other shoes I was using left me ridiculously sore.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Crocs makes a style for the medical field that has a thicker sole than their regular shoes.  I think they are supposed to be pretty comfortable...



I don't think I can wear crocs being in the hotel industry, besides I personally thing they are the weirdest looking shoes ever. haha



CoasterAddict said:


> Aerosoles. Almost as comfy as sneakers.



I looked at them online and they're definitely geared towards women. I didn't find anything for guys on their website.


----------



## CoasterAddict

bluedevilinaz said:


> I looked at them online and they're definitely geared towards women. I didn't find anything for guys on their website.


 Hm. Thought they had guy shoes too, sorry. Try Rockport.


----------



## DIS_MERI

ToddRN said:


> I agree, kinda... except this call goes out to the Midwest....  "Farmers' daughters really make you feel all right, and the northern girls with they way kiss, they keep their boyfriends warm all night.  I wish they all could be California girls..."   Sorry, just had to break out in song in Omaha!!!!




Sadly, like "the South" (which stretches from VA to TX), "the Midwest" stretches a huge distance.  I'm in IN, and we are considered "Midwest" too.  Actually, DLR is from Bloomington, IN, my hometown


----------



## MICKEY88

bluedevilinaz said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for comfortable shoes for walking around and standing a lot? My new job requires a LOT of walking. My feet are ridicuously sore.




I do a lot of walking on my job, I have found that 
dr scholls shoes are good for walking, they usually have a good gel insole,and walmart usually carries them at aa decent price..
otherwise any good fitting shoes with gel insoles added, will help keep yur feet happy


----------



## taramoz

I really thought today was wednesday, it sux to find out its only tuesday!!!


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> I really thought today was wednesday, it sux to find out its only tuesday!!!



at least it's not Monday


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> at least it's not Monday



Or Thursday.   I never could get the hang of Thursdays.


----------



## DMass

DCTooTall said:


> Or Thursday.   I never could get the hang of Thursdays.



Thursday's my Friday so I love it. And Friday's like Saturday so Saturday is like Sunday without the dread of Monday but the real Sunday is still Sunday when you know Monday's the next day. And Monday's suck!


----------



## CoasterAddict

DMass said:


> Thursday's my Friday so I love it. And Friday's like Saturday so Saturday is like Sunday without the dread of Monday but the real Sunday is still Sunday when you know Monday's the next day. And Monday's suck!



And I thought *I* had a weird schedule.


----------



## MICKEY88

DMass said:


> Thursday's my Friday so I love it. And Friday's like Saturday so Saturday is like Sunday without the dread of Monday but the real Sunday is still Sunday when you know Monday's the next day. And Monday's suck!



remember, if it weren't for Mondays...Tuesdays would suck


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

On our way to the new Pirates tonight!!!!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

I got an email today from Amtrak that they are running a promotional sale for their auto train (Lorton VA to Sanford FL) at 20% for travel during the month of September... Sooooooooo.... I am going to book it and bring my car down, so that should save me a heap of money and then probably will drive all the way back or just pay the extra and do the auto train back.    

The good thing is that if for whatever reason I have to cancel, I can get my money back and I don't have to fly... which Im petrified of anyway.   

So right now, Im board with you guys for some R&R arriving on the morning of the 29th, and leaving the following Tuesday (oct 4th).  Still working out what to do about the room.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneydaveCT said:


> OK, in the past few days I have heard a few comments that clearly indicate that I have been very busy at work.
> 
> First, two different non-Disney friends asked if I still liked going to Disney since I haven't been in a while, and I have been talking about a planned trip.
> 
> And then this morning I logged into the Disboards to see a PM asking if I was okay, since I haven't been active on this thread.
> 
> It is nice being noticed.
> 
> Time to get ready for work...it is the beginning of the budget writing season.



Wow, and strangely that PM didn't come from me.  I just assumed you were busy at work and didn't have time to get on.  I have been busy as well so haven't been on as much as normal.



MICKEY88 said:


> I do a lot of walking on my job, I have found that
> dr scholls shoes are good for walking, they usually have a good gel insole,and walmart usually carries them at aa decent price..
> otherwise any good fitting shoes with gel insoles added, will help keep yur feet happy



I was going to recommend these.  I actually love these on the job as they have good arch support.  I used to pay better than 100 bucks for my work shoes. . .finding these made me a happy camper.



DMass said:


> Thursday's my Friday so I love it. And Friday's like Saturday so Saturday is like Sunday without the dread of Monday but the real Sunday is still Sunday when you know Monday's the next day. And Monday's suck!



I am so totally lost here. . .though I am a nurse and my schedule varies, this still confused me. . .ROFLMAO. . .



wdwtheplacetobe said:


> On our way to the new Pirates tonight!!!!



You will LOVE IT.  Awesome movie.



LaLalovesWDW said:


> I got an email today from Amtrak that they are running a promotional sale for their auto train (Lorton VA to Sanford FL) at 20% for travel during the month of September... Sooooooooo.... I am going to book it and bring my car down, so that should save me a heap of money and then probably will drive all the way back or just pay the extra and do the auto train back.
> 
> The good thing is that if for whatever reason I have to cancel, I can get my money back and I don't have to fly... which Im petrified of anyway.
> 
> So right now, Im board with you guys for some R&R arriving on the morning of the 29th, and leaving the following Tuesday (oct 4th).  Still working out what to do about the room.



On first read I thought you said you were bored with us, then I realized you meant you are on board with us for September. . .awesome.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

taramoz said:


> I really thought today was wednesday, it sux to find out its only tuesday!!!



Is that a Bloody Mary in that photo?  I know at CM at the Top of the World who makes a great Bloody Mary.



LaLalovesWDW said:


> I got an email today from Amtrak that they are running a promotional sale for their auto train (Lorton VA to Sanford FL) at 20% for travel during the month of September... Sooooooooo.... I am going to book it and bring my car down, so that should save me a heap of money and then probably will drive all the way back or just pay the extra and do the auto train back.
> 
> The good thing is that if for whatever reason I have to cancel, I can get my money back and I don't have to fly... which Im petrified of anyway.
> 
> So right now, Im board with you guys for some R&R arriving on the morning of the 29th, and leaving the following Tuesday (oct 4th).  Still working out what to do about the room.



WOW, I have been thinking about checking out the Auto Train since it isn't too far from my home.  Is that a public special, or an e-mail special?



nurse.darcy said:


> Wow, and strangely that PM didn't come from me.  I just assumed you were busy at work and didn't have time to get on.  I have been busy as well so haven't been on as much as normal.



It is nice to know that you notice my absence from the thread.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

nurse.darcy said:


> On first read I thought you said you were bored with us, then I realized you meant you are on board with us for September. . .awesome.



hahahahaha... I just noticed that. ooops, my bad... brain moving faster than my fat fingers. Yes, I was saying Im ON board... 



DisneydaveCT said:


> WOW, I have been thinking about checking out the Auto Train since it isn't too far from my home.  Is that a public special, or an e-mail special?



That's a good question, try going to amtrak.com and see if it comes up for you. I went through the email link and didn't even think to check what it looks like going straight in. booked my ticket already, so Im prepared in case Im able to go.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneydaveCT said:


> Is that a Bloody Mary in that photo?  I know at CM at the Top of the World who makes a great Bloody Mary.
> 
> It is nice to know that you notice my absence from the thread.



I love bloody Mary's and glad you had time to check in.



LaLalovesWDW said:


> hahahahaha... I just noticed that. ooops, my bad... brain moving faster than my fat fingers. Yes, I was saying Im ON board...
> 
> That's a good question, try going to amtrak.com and see if it comes up for you. I went through the email link and didn't even think to check what it looks like going straight in. booked my ticket already, so Im prepared in case Im able to go.



I sometimes forget to edit my posts.  It has gotten me into trouble here before. . .lol.  Used to love taking the train from LA to San Diego. . .no I-5 traffic to deal with. . .lol.


----------



## taramoz

LaLalovesWDW said:


> I got an email today from Amtrak that they are running a promotional sale for their auto train (Lorton VA to Sanford FL) at 20% for travel during the month of September... Sooooooooo.... I am going to book it and bring my car down, so that should save me a heap of money and then probably will drive all the way back or just pay the extra and do the auto train back.
> 
> The good thing is that if for whatever reason I have to cancel, I can get my money back and I don't have to fly... which Im petrified of anyway.
> 
> So right now, Im board with you guys for some R&R arriving on the morning of the 29th, and leaving the following Tuesday (oct 4th).  Still working out what to do about the room.



Good news!!!


----------



## taramoz

DisneydaveCT said:


> Is that a Bloody Mary in that photo?  I know at CM at the Top of the World who makes a great Bloody Mary.



It sure is!  YUM!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Ah, the Bloody Mary...one of my favorite drinks.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

nurse.darcy said:


> I
> 
> Used to love taking the train from LA to San Diego. . .no I-5 traffic to deal with. . .lol.



Ummmmm.....we are planning a day trip to San Diego on a Thursday...does rush hour ever end?  (Wildlife Safari Park)



We LOVED Pirates...did Ya'll wait for the credits and see the last scene???


----------



## DCTooTall

DMass said:


> Thursday's my Friday so I love it. And Friday's like Saturday so Saturday is like Sunday without the dread of Monday but the real Sunday is still Sunday when you know Monday's the next day. And Monday's suck!



 True....   I basically have the same schedule.

  but I was also quoting the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy.




CoasterAddict said:


> And I thought *I* had a weird schedule.



  It's not that weird.   Basically....    DMass has a 3 day weekend w/ Friday, Saturday, and Sunday off.



LaLalovesWDW said:


> I got an email today from Amtrak that they are running a promotional sale for their auto train (Lorton VA to Sanford FL) at 20% for travel during the month of September... Sooooooooo.... I am going to book it and bring my car down, so that should save me a heap of money and then probably will drive all the way back or just pay the extra and do the auto train back.
> 
> The good thing is that if for whatever reason I have to cancel, I can get my money back and I don't have to fly... which Im petrified of anyway.
> 
> So right now, Im board with you guys for some R&R arriving on the morning of the 29th, and leaving the following Tuesday (oct 4th).  Still working out what to do about the room.






  you know you want to join us.    1. Cheaper than getting a place on your own,  2. Saves your DVC points for another trip. 3.  You get to party with us until you are ready to pass out...without the worry of making your way back to your room/resort





wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Ummmmm.....we are planning a day trip to San Diego on a Thursday...does rush hour ever end?  (Wildlife Safari Park)
> 
> 
> 
> We LOVED Pirates...did Ya'll wait for the credits and see the last scene???




I always stick thru the credits now.   Too many movies throwing that extra little bit at the end these days. 

 As i mentioned on my post....    reminds you of why it's never a good idea to piss off a woman.


----------



## nurse.darcy

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Ummmmm.....we are planning a day trip to San Diego on a Thursday...does rush hour ever end?  (Wildlife Safari Park)
> 
> 
> 
> We LOVED Pirates...did Ya'll wait for the credits and see the last scene???



First off, no, the traffic never ends on I-5.  The wild animal park is cool.  Leave early (definitely before 6 a.m. to avoid rush traffic.  leave either early or late (before 3 or after 7).


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Good morning! I'm checking in to say hi. Hope you all have a great day! We are having near record temperatures down here (low 90's).


----------



## nurse.darcy

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Good morning! I'm checking in to say hi. Hope you all have a great day! We are having near record temperatures down here (low 90's).



Good morning as well.  Woke up with a head cold this morning. . .no fun. Its kicking my bootie.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning as well.  Woke up with a head cold this morning. . .no fun. Its kicking my bootie.



I'm sorry you're feeling icky.  I'm sending you "get healthy" vibes, especially with your CA trip coming up.  Also, please don't cough on me because I have my own vacation in a few weeks. And for once everyone is healthy. *knock on wood*


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Good morning! I'm checking in to say hi. Hope you all have a great day! We are having near record temperatures down here (low 90's).


Good Morning! Hope you have a great day as well....The sun is finally shining and it is going to be in the 80s.  We went from the 40s to the 80s in 2 days.


nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning as well.  Woke up with a head cold this morning. . .no fun. Its kicking my bootie.



Hope you feel better!  I don't know about you but I am a horrible PT 

Things have been so crazy lately I haven't been able to post but I have been lurking. Just wanted to say hello


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> Good Morning! Hope you have a great day as well....The sun is finally shining and it is going to be in the 80s.  We went from the 40s to the 80s in 2 days.
> Hope you feel better!  I don't know about you but I am a horrible PT
> Things have been so crazy lately I haven't been able to post but I have been lurking. Just wanted to say hello



I'm glad you dropped in to say hi. I thought you were being pretty quiet up there. And hooray for good weather! You guys certainly deserve it after the ice age type of winter you've had.


----------



## DCTooTall

I'm so evil.


   So I just showed the Green With Envy Movie trailer to a coworker.  (I SOOOO wanna see that movie.... and if you haven't seen it yet,  watch the trailer.   http://youtu.be/6CloKbXtD28     This looks like a rom-com that might be worth watching)



So anyways...    since I enjoy torturing this particular co-worker.   I made sure as I was walking away I said "Manamanah!".   So now...  The song is stuck in his head.  http://youtu.be/wM89T74MPnE      I love it!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I'm so evil.
> So I just showed the Green With Envy Movie trailer to a coworker.  (I SOOOO wanna see that movie.... and if you haven't seen it yet,  watch the trailer.   http://youtu.be/6CloKbXtD28     This looks like a rom-com that might be worth watching)
> So anyways...    since I enjoy torturing this particular co-worker.   I made sure as I was walking away I said "Manamanah!".   So now...  The song is stuck in his head.  http://youtu.be/wM89T74MPnE      I love it!



1. you = truly twisted
2.trailer = marvelously muppety
3. manamanah song = omg. that's terrible.


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Good morning! I'm checking in to say hi. Hope you all have a great day! We are having near record temperatures down here (low 90's).



Morning, gotta love Houston summers!



nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning as well.  Woke up with a head cold this morning. . .no fun. Its kicking my bootie.



Sorry you are feeling icky, hope it improves soon



ctnurse said:


> Good Morning! Hope you have a great day as well....The sun is finally shining and it is going to be in the 80s.  We went from the 40s to the 80s in 2 days.
> 
> 
> Hope you feel better!  I don't know about you but I am a horrible PT
> 
> Things have been so crazy lately I haven't been able to post but I have been lurking. Just wanted to say hello



Hello back, and enjoy the good weather!!



DCTooTall said:


> I'm so evil.
> 
> 
> So I just showed the Green With Envy Movie trailer to a coworker.  (I SOOOO wanna see that movie.... and if you haven't seen it yet,  watch the trailer.   http://youtu.be/6CloKbXtD28     This looks like a rom-com that might be worth watching)
> 
> 
> 
> So anyways...    since I enjoy torturing this particular co-worker.   I made sure as I was walking away I said "Manamanah!".   So now...  The song is stuck in his head.  http://youtu.be/wM89T74MPnE      I love it!



I will have to check it out when I am home from work, look forward to it!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Good morning everyone! Im with ctnurse... today is a beautiful day. I hope it actually lasts for the WHOLE day.  Unfortunately I have bad allergies today and feel like I slept in a pollen tree last night. 

So my baby cakes won the spelling bee last night...yay! 
Taking her to Chuck E Cheese to celebrate later on... lawd I hate that rat thing. 

My nails look like I been fighting a bear... need to get them done asap. 

Off to yell at the help desk!  Have a great day, everyone...


----------



## taramoz

LaLalovesWDW said:


> So my baby cakes won the spelling bee last night...yay!
> Taking her to Chuck E Cheese to celebrate later on... lawd I hate that rat thing.



Yay, congrats to her!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1. you = truly twisted
> 2.trailer = marvelously muppety
> 3. manamanah song = omg. that's terrible.



  1.  You say that like it's a bad thing.

  2. I know, right?!

  3. It's an AWESOME song!    



LaLalovesWDW said:


> Good morning everyone! Im with ctnurse... today is a beautiful day. I hope it actually lasts for the WHOLE day.  Unfortunately I have bad allergies today and feel like I slept in a pollen tree last night.
> 
> So my baby cakes won the spelling bee last night...yay!
> Taking her to Chuck E Cheese to celebrate later on... lawd I hate that rat thing.
> 
> My nails look like I been fighting a bear... need to get them done asap.
> 
> Off to yell at the help desk!  Have a great day, everyone...



  Congrats on the win!    I had an ex-roommate who worked a Chuck E Cheese.   We used to give her a real hard time about how she'd been "inside the rat".


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I'm so evil.
> 
> 
> So I just showed the Green With Envy Movie trailer to a coworker.  (I SOOOO wanna see that movie.... and if you haven't seen it yet,  watch the trailer.   http://youtu.be/6CloKbXtD28     This looks like a rom-com that might be worth watching)
> 
> 
> 
> So anyways...    since I enjoy torturing this particular co-worker.   I made sure as I was walking away I said "Manamanah!".   So now...  The song is stuck in his head.  http://youtu.be/wM89T74MPnE      I love it!




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koNlMVQYym4&feature=related


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koNlMVQYym4&feature=related





I don't know what's funnier...  the video,   or the common theme in the english comments.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I don't know what's funnier...  the video,   or the common theme in the english comments.



definitely not a topic I generally think of, when I think Muppets..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> definitely not a topic I generally think of, when I think Muppets..



Muppets don't normally have anything to talk about on that theme.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> definitely not a topic I generally think of, when I think Muppets..





DCTooTall said:


> Muppets don't normally have anything to talk about on that theme.



wow, guys really can have a conversation about ANY kind of ****s


Haha. I forgot it would edit out a certain part of the female anatomy.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> wow, guys really can have a conversation about ANY kind of ****s



   You are welcome to join in at any time you know.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> You are welcome to join in at any time you know.



Isn't that what I just did? Have to confess, this conversation is kind of creeping me out though.


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

HI all!
Just found this thread and you guys sound like fun!!  Jumping in


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Isn't that what I just did? Have to confess, this conversation is kind of creeping me out though.



LOL, give us some credit here, we were discussing the fact that we. don't associate them with Muppets, like the people commenting on the video..

now if you'd prefer, we can talk about you, or yours, or..well you get the point...


----------



## MICKEY88

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> HI all!
> Just found this thread and you guys sound like fun!!  Jumping in



welcome, if you're looking for fun you definitely came to the right place,

watch out for the Pyrate though.. he and his friend from PA can get bad sometimes..


----------



## nurse.darcy

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> HI all!
> Just found this thread and you guys sound like fun!!  Jumping in



Welcome to the fun. . .



MICKEY88 said:


> welcome, if you're looking for fun you definitely came to the right place,
> 
> watch out for the Pyrate though.. he and his friend from PA can get bad sometimes..



And yes, you must always be mindful of the Pyrate and the tall guy.  They have a tendency to get out of hand sometimes. . .


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> HI all!
> Just found this thread and you guys sound like fun!!  Jumping in


Welcome!!!  


MICKEY88 said:


> LOL, give us some credit here, we were discussing the fact that we. don't associate them with Muppets, like the people commenting on the video..
> now if you'd prefer, we can talk about you, or yours, or..well you get the point...



 I really don't think most of the people in the SSC are interested in a discussion of mine...


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Welcome!!!
> 
> 
> I really don't think most of the people in the SSC are interested in a discussion of mine...



oh, well you interrupted Muppet 101, so I thought you were looking for attention,


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Welcome to the fun. . .
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, you must always be mindful of the Pyrate and the tall guy.  They have a tendency to get out of hand sometimes. . .



and you love every second of it, when they  we do..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> oh, well you interrupted Muppet 101, so I thought you were looking for attention,



Note to self: next time you need attention, interrupt conversation that's heading toward weirdsville.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Note to self: next time you need attention, interrupt conversation that's heading toward weirdsville.



yep, that's all it takes


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> HI all!
> Just found this thread and you guys sound like fun!!  Jumping in


----------



## taramoz

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> HI all!
> Just found this thread and you guys sound like fun!!  Jumping in



Hello and welcome!


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> and you love every second of it, when they  we do..



Well of course I do.  Why else would I be here. . .


----------



## DIS_MERI

Hey


----------



## DIS_MERI

stupid phone!

hey guys and gals.  Just checking in from the tornado party I'm at (my friend with a basement has 6 of us over-with kids there are 20 people).  We are under tornado watch til 2am with intermittent tornado warnings....fun, fun!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DIS_MERI said:


> stupid phone!
> 
> hey guys and gals.  Just checking in from the tornado party I'm at (my friend with a basement has 6 of us over-with kids there are 20 people).  We are under tornado watch til 2am with intermittent tornado warnings....fun, fun!



Oh that is soooooo not cool.  You be careful, stay safe and no stormchasing. . .


----------



## taramoz

DIS_MERI said:


> stupid phone!
> 
> hey guys and gals.  Just checking in from the tornado party I'm at (my friend with a basement has 6 of us over-with kids there are 20 people).  We are under tornado watch til 2am with intermittent tornado warnings....fun, fun!



Wow, at least you are making the most of it!


----------



## ctnurse

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Good morning everyone! Im with ctnurse... today is a beautiful day. I hope it actually lasts for the WHOLE day.  Unfortunately I have bad allergies today and feel like I slept in a pollen tree last night.
> 
> So my baby cakes won the spelling bee last night...yay!
> Taking her to Chuck E Cheese to celebrate later on... lawd I hate that rat thing.
> 
> My nails look like I been fighting a bear... need to get them done asap.
> 
> Off to yell at the help desk!  Have a great day, everyone...


Thats great news about your daughter....I have spent a little to much time with that rat too..


RemembertheMagic98 said:


> HI all!
> Just found this thread and you guys sound like fun!!  Jumping in


Welcome, I tend to agree we are a pretty awesome bunch.


DIS_MERI said:


> stupid phone!
> 
> hey guys and gals.  Just checking in from the tornado party I'm at (my friend with a basement has 6 of us over-with kids there are 20 people).  We are under tornado watch til 2am with intermittent tornado warnings....fun, fun!



Stay safe!



My good news for today....I finally booked the return flight for our trip in August. I broke down and spend $139 each way..The JB flight that I had been watching went up to $139, so I booked the SW at $139.  The really good news is we are spending 10 days at WDW in August...


----------



## ahoff

DCTooTall said:


> Muppets don't normally have anything to talk about on that theme.



A friend sent me this muppet link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ip5e9NUvX6A



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> HI all!
> Just found this thread and you guys sound like fun!!  Jumping in



Hello to a fellow tri-stater



DIS_MERI said:


> stupid phone!
> 
> hey guys and gals.  Just checking in from the tornado party I'm at (my friend with a basement has 6 of us over-with kids there are 20 people).  We are under tornado watch til 2am with intermittent tornado warnings....fun, fun!



Hope they stay out of your area!

Today was the nicest day so far, first morning I could ride to work in shorts and T.  Hopefully this weather will stick around for the three day weekend.  Been spending a lot of time in the garage trying to get my summer car ready.  I usually try to have it on the road by Memorial Day but other things keep popping up


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Isn't that what I just did? Have to confess, this conversation is kind of creeping me out though.



 

  (I'll leave my response to that since i see the Pyrate has already given you a hard time about it.)



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> HI all!
> Just found this thread and you guys sound like fun!!  Jumping in



 to the group.   Feel free to join the conversations,  and I promise we don't bite....


    ...unless you ask nicely.   



nurse.darcy said:


> Welcome to the fun. . .
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, you must always be mindful of the Pyrate and the tall guy.  They have a tendency to get out of hand sometimes. . .



   Hey!  You  are just as bad.... if not worse.      I don't seem to recall the Pyrate or I even contemplating the idea of giving someone an illness for the sole purpose of listening to their voice.   



ahoff said:


> A friend sent me this muppet link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ip5e9NUvX6A


----------



## TekMickey

DIS_MERI said:


> stupid phone!
> 
> hey guys and gals. Just checking in from the tornado party I'm at (my friend with a basement has 6 of us over-with kids there are 20 people). We are under tornado watch til 2am with intermittent tornado warnings....fun, fun!


 

Hope you all are safe.   
The storms we got spawned up to 12 tornadoes and some serious hail.
Golfball to baseball size blew through my neighborhood. 
Took out two dining room windows and pumeled my Mustang.





The power pole snapped over at the ex's house and a tree is leaning over it into the pool.  They are without power, but DD stays with me on Wednesday nights anyway so she is safe with me.

Hope everyone else in the path of some storms fairs better than we did in N.Tx and OK.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> (I'll leave my response to that since i see the Pyrate has already given you a hard time about it.)



That's chivalrous of you.

You know, it's kind of funny that you went from that to talking about biting people.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

TekMickey said:


> Hope you all are safe.
> The storms we got spawned up to 12 tornadoes and some serious hail.
> Golfball to baseball size blew through my neighborhood.
> Took out two dining room windows and pumeled my Mustang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The power pole snapped over at the ex's house and a tree is leaning over it into the pool.  They are without power, but DD stays with me on Wednesday nights anyway so she is safe with me.
> 
> Hope everyone else in the path of some storms fairs better than we did in N.Tx and OK.



Whoa! So glad to hear that you and DD are ok.  Stay safe!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> That's chivalrous of you.
> 
> You know, it's kind of funny that you went from that to talking about biting people.





Well in my defense....    For me that conversation was "yesterday",  and the biting comment was "this morning".       It's like a whole new day with new and interesting ways for the conversations to go!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Well in my defense....    For me that conversation was "yesterday",  and the biting comment was "this morning".       It's like a whole new day with new and interesting ways for the conversations to go!



I don't know. I haven't seen you bite anyone. Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I don't know. I haven't seen you bite anyone. Pictures or it didn't happen.



Sadly,  I don't have anyone to bite right now,   so pictures aren't readily available.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Sadly,  I don't have anyone to bite right now,   so pictures aren't readily available.





Awww. No sad faces. Sorry I can't help you, but I'm already in bed so no quick trip to PA for biting pics.

Guess you'll have to do a raincheck on the bite pictures.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> (I'll leave my response to that since i see the Pyrate has already given you a hard time about it.)
> 
> to the group.   Feel free to join the conversations,  and I promise we don't bite....unless you ask nicely.
> 
> Hey!  You  are just as bad.... if not worse.      I don't seem to recall the Pyrate or I even contemplating the idea of giving someone an illness for the sole purpose of listening to their voice.



1.  Wow, nothing to say to TDB?  

2.  I am sure you probably bite without being asked to, you just seem to be on this polite kick. . .lol.

3.  But you must remember the newbie is a . We 's usually stick together and get back at you s.  Just sayin. . .



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I don't know. I haven't seen you bite anyone. Pictures or it didn't happen.



I don't think he bites. . .I think both he and the  are all talk and no action. . .lol



DCTooTall said:


> Sadly,  I don't have anyone to bite right now,   so pictures aren't readily available.



Excuses, excuses. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> 1.  Wow, nothing to say to TDB?
> 
> 2.  I am sure you probably bite without being asked to, you just seem to be on this polite kick. . .lol.
> 
> 3.  But you must remember the newbie is a . We 's usually stick together and get back at you s.  Just sayin. . .
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he bites. . .I think both he and the  are all talk and no action. . .lol
> 
> 
> 
> Excuses, excuses. . .lol.




1.  Between the fact the conversation had already moved on,  and the fact the  had already given her a hard time about it,    it just seemed right to let the comment slide.   there is always the next time.   

2.  Just because I'm working overnight and hate the evil day star,  does not mean I'm a Vampire.

3.   Uh huh.    A likely story.  

4.  Why do I get the feeling you are tease me into biting someone?


----------



## DisneydaveCT

nurse.darcy said:


> Well of course I do.  Why else would I be here. . .



To keep reminding some guy in Northern Virginia that he needs to move to Florida?


----------



## ctnurse

TekMickey said:


> Hope you all are safe.
> The storms we got spawned up to 12 tornadoes and some serious hail.
> Golfball to baseball size blew through my neighborhood.
> Took out two dining room windows and pumeled my Mustang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The power pole snapped over at the ex's house and a tree is leaning over it into the pool.  They are without power, but DD stays with me on Wednesday nights anyway so she is safe with me.
> 
> Hope everyone else in the path of some storms fairs better than we did in N.Tx and OK.



Glad to hear that you and DD are fine....I can't imagine being in those kind of storms.  Sorry about the Mustang.


----------



## firebane05

yes. I am grabbing a stool and having a seat. hehehehe


----------



## DCTooTall

firebane05 said:


> yes. I am grabbing a stool and having a seat. hehehehe



  to the group!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

​


firebane05 said:


> yes. I am grabbing a stool and having a seat. hehehehe


Welcome!!! I like your wicked chuckle as you sat down. You'll fit in fine.


----------



## ctnurse

firebane05 said:


> yes. I am grabbing a stool and having a seat. hehehehe


Yes welcome!


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> ​Welcome!!! I like your wicked chuckle as you sat down. You'll fit in fine.



Yup, what she said.....we like wicked


Have a great day kids!  I'm off to work ,and don't have too much fun without me, even though I will be lurking.  Looking forward to my 3 day weekend!!


----------



## DIS_MERI

TekMickey said:


> Hope you all are safe.
> The storms we got spawned up to 12 tornadoes and some serious hail.
> Golfball to baseball size blew through my neighborhood.
> Took out two dining room windows and pumeled my Mustang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The power pole snapped over at the ex's house and a tree is leaning over it into the pool.  They are without power, but DD stays with me on Wednesday nights anyway so she is safe with me.
> 
> Hope everyone else in the path of some storms fairs better than we did in N.Tx and OK.




Wow, sorry to hear about your damage, but glad your people are safe.


We spent a lot of time in my friend's basement, but our little town wasn't hit.  There was a tornado on the ground (and doing quite a bit of damage) where my parents live, but they were not in the path, thankfully.  They also received the golfball and baseball sized hail in their vicinity, but again not a direct hit.  I know there were some lives lost and homes devastated in a couple of cities here, just so terrible to see.  Our group included an 10 week old baby and an 8 day old baby, so I go to get lots of baby snuggles


----------



## ctnurse

DIS_MERI said:


> Wow, sorry to hear about your damage, but glad your people are safe.
> 
> 
> We spent a lot of time in my friend's basement, but our little town wasn't hit.  There was a tornado on the ground (and doing quite a bit of damage) where my parents live, but they were not in the path, thankfully.  They also received the golfball and baseball sized hail in their vicinity, but again not a direct hit.  I know there were some lives lost and homes devastated in a couple of cities here, just so terrible to see.  Our group included an 10 week old baby and an 8 day old baby, so I go to get lots of baby snuggles



Thanks for checking in and I'm glad that you and your family are safe.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> 1.  But you must remember the newbie is a . We 's usually stick together and get back at you s.  Just sayin. . .
> 
> 2.I don't think he bites. . .I think both he and the  are all talk and no action. . .lol
> . .lol.




1. the princesses might try to get back at the Pirates, but I don't think it ever really happens, The Pyrate can handle all the Princesses on his own and I think the Tall One can as well, together we are invincible..lol 

2. I can only speak for the Pyrate, trust me he is not all talk..


3. I think it's funny that I went from being Mickey88 to The Pyrate, to


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

I think I just got pregnant reading the last two pages of this thread... 

Good morning everyone... 

Welcome to the gang Firebane05

I hope everyone enjoys their day... it's my Friday!


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


> I think I just got pregnant reading the last two pages of this thread...
> 
> Good morning everyone...
> 
> Welcome to the gang Firebane05
> 
> I hope everyone enjoys their day... it's my Friday!





hmm muppets, hailstorms, and biting...

from that you got pregnant...very interesting


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

MICKEY88 said:


> hmm muppets, hailstorms, and biting...
> 
> from that you got pregnant...very interesting



oh is _that_ what they were discussing?? LOLOL... ok, I need coffee


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> 1. the princesses might try to get back at the Pirates, but I don't think it ever really happens, The Pyrate can handle all the Princesses on his own and I think the Tall One can as well, together we are invincible..lol



That's just what a girl wants to hear. Lol.  That you're capable of juggling her with all the other women...


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> That's just what a girl wants to hear. Lol.  That you're capable of juggling her with all the other women...



juggling was not what I had in mind, but the Pyrate can be a very hands on kind of guy if need be


----------



## CoasterAddict

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> That's just what a girl wants to hear. Lol.  That you're capable of juggling her with all the other women...


Ok...better if we don't go there.


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

Holy fast moving thread...take that as you want to...

I hope the biting has ended....or maybe not 

Hope everybody in the tornado belt is okay and has had minimal damage.  The flood waters have left Jersey and I'm looking at sunshine! 

What's everybody doing for the weekend?


----------



## MICKEY88

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> What's everybody doing for the weekend?



It is my intention to raid, pillage, plunder and otherwise pilfer my weasly black guts out.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> juggling was not what I had in mind, but the Pyrate can be a very hands on kind of guy if need be



Hands on is not a bad thing.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hands on is not a bad thing.



ARRRGH... when the Pyrate goes hands on ..it is a GREAT thing..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> What's everybody doing for the weekend?



I have a meeting that lasts all weekend. It's not for work, so should be interesting.


----------



## DCTooTall

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Holy fast moving thread...take that as you want to...
> 
> I hope the biting has ended....or maybe not
> 
> Hope everybody in the tornado belt is okay and has had minimal damage.  The flood waters have left Jersey and I'm looking at sunshine!
> 
> What's everybody doing for the weekend?



  My weekend is going to be pretty laid back.   Planning on vegging all weekend.



MICKEY88 said:


> It is my intention to raid, pillage, plunder and otherwise pilfer my weasly black guts out.



  Ah!   So you are going to a cookout!   cool.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I have a meeting that lasts all weekend. It's not for work, so should be interesting.



  Is that what you call it now?


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Ah!   So you are going to a cookout!   cool.


Saturday I'm heading to mount hope to FlavorFest http://www.parenfaire.com/flavorfest/main.html

perhaps Sunday to the HArrisburg artsfest to see  Troupe Hayati Belly Dance


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

MICKEY88 said:


> Saturday I'm heading to mount hope to FlavorFest http://www.parenfaire.com/flavorfest/main.html



Flavorfest looks pretty cool! Where in PA is it? 

SO nice of me to ask the questions and then not answer....I'm chilling at my condo complex pool, cleaning out closets and steam cleaning my carpets in the living room...I know, such excitement


----------



## MICKEY88

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Flavorfest looks pretty cool! Where in PA is it?
> 
> SO nice of me to ask the questions and then not answer....I'm chilling at my condo complex pool, cleaning out closets and steam cleaning my carpets in the living room...I know, such excitement



it's at mt hope, where the ren faire  is from august thru october..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Is that what you call it now?



Actually, it's a Mensa meeting, but people tend to make fun of me when I tell them I belong. So it's kind of a habit not to bring it up.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Actually, it's a Mensa meeting, but people tend to make fun of me when I tell them I belong. So it's kind of a habit not to bring it up.



ooohhhh Beauty and Brains.. I think I'm in Love..


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

MICKEY88 said:


> it's at mt hope, where the ren faire  is from august thru october..



Bummer!  WAY too far west for me to do a day trip.  My sister lives in Phoenixville, PA and thought that would be a fun surprise for her.


----------



## MICKEY88

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Bummer!  WAY too far west for me to do a day trip.  My sister lives in Phoenixville, PA and thought that would be a fun surprise for her.



it's only an hour and 8 minutes if you take the turnpike


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

MICKEY88 said:


> it's only an hour and 8 minutes if you take the turnpike



Hmmmm...but it takes me 2 hours to get to her!


----------



## CoasterAddict

What is this "weekend" thing of which you speak? 

No weekends for me until July.


----------



## MICKEY88

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Hmmmm...but it takes me 2 hours to get to her!



spend friday night at her house...


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

MICKEY88 said:


> spend friday night at her house...



Wow! You are just full of solutions! I'll give her a call tonight and see what her plans are for the weekend....she may need to get the husband to watch her little guy   On the other hand...major gas investment for me!!!


----------



## CoasterAddict

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Wow! You are just full of solutions! I'll give her a call tonight and see what her plans are for the weekend....she may need to get the husband to watch her little guy   On the other hand...major gas investment for me!!!



but free wine, apparently.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Hey guys! Sorry I've been MIA all week. I've been working all day, then dealing with my roommates(who are moving out today YAY!!!) issues/drama, and hanging out with my Uncle since he's only in town until Tuesday. We went out and saw POTC the other day and loved it! I am definitely mad at myself for not staying through the total end of the credits so I missed the last scene. *sigh* Guess I'll have to go to the cheap theater and go see it again. lol. Hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> but free wine, apparently.



I think it's small free samples, with the hopes that you will like it and buy either a glass or a bottle...


----------



## MICKEY88

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Wow! You are just full of solutions! I'll give her a call tonight and see what her plans are for the weekend....she may need to get the husband to watch her little guy   On the other hand...major gas investment for me!!!



if you decide to go, let me know, we can have a mini dis meet....


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> ooohhhh Beauty and Brains.. I think I'm in Love..



Thanks.  That's the nicest compliment I've had lately.

I love it when guys mix in sweetness with the snark.


----------



## ahoff

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Actually, it's a Mensa meeting, but people tend to make fun of me when I tell them I belong. So it's kind of a habit not to bring it up.



Hey, that is a pretty cool thing to be a part of.  You would fit in well at my work!  btw, just saw a blurb in the events section that there is an alumni-midshipman 5K coming up at the MMA at the end of July.  

Have a great weekend!


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Thanks.  That's the nicest compliment I've had lately.
> 
> I love it when guys mix in sweetness with the snark.



trust me, I love intelligent women, otherwise I get bored to tears

being a mensa member is way cool, I've always wanted to test for that, but have never done it..


----------



## DIS_MERI

MICKEY88 said:


> being a mensa member is way cool, I've always wanted to test for that, but have never done it..



You may not have to test, I know I looked into it briefly when I was in England (so they had their qualifications posted online) and it said you could use a pre-1993 SAT score to qualify.  I don't remember what the cut-off was, precisely, but it is possible you've already got qualifying scores around somewhere already


----------



## CoasterAddict

DIS_MERI said:


> You may not have to test, I know I looked into it briefly when I was in England (so they had their qualifications posted online) and it said you could use a pre-1993 SAT score to qualify.  I don't remember what the cut-off was, precisely, but it is possible you've already got qualifying scores around somewhere already



Yeah, but you have to have the original report, not a copy.


----------



## DIS_MERI

CoasterAddict said:


> Yeah, but you have to have the original report, not a copy.




For a small fee, you can get them to send an official report straight to Mensa


----------



## DIS_MERI

Was curious, so google found this:

http://www.mensafoundation.org/Cont...res/QualifyingTestScores/QualifyingScores.htm

SAT	 prior to 9/30/74	1300
 from 9/30/74 to 1/31/94	1250
 after 1/31/94	N/A


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> Was curious, so google found this:
> 
> http://www.mensafoundation.org/Cont...res/QualifyingTestScores/QualifyingScores.htm
> 
> SAT	 prior to 9/30/74	1300
> from 9/30/74 to 1/31/94	1250
> after 1/31/94	N/A



Missy is right. I think I used my sat score and just ordered a score report from the company to send to mensa. It was super easy.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ahoff said:


> Hey, that is a pretty cool thing to be a part of.  You would fit in well at my work!  btw, just saw a blurb in the events section that there is an alumni-midshipman 5K coming up at the MMA at the end of July.
> 
> Have a great weekend!



The midshipman would destroy me. Most of them are in way better shape.  
I have painful memories of having to pass the physical readiness test every year. Ugh, push-ups.


----------



## DIS_MERI

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> The midshipman would destroy me. Most of them are in way better shape.
> I have painful memories of having to pass the physical readiness test every year. Ugh, push-ups.



After a few kids I found the situps to be nearly as bad 
I could max out before kids, but by the time #3 was born....I actually managed to miss the run for most of my time in, thanks to a torn ligament in boot camp....by the time I got out we could do the elliptical, which was great since it meant I could still walk in the week following the test.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> After a few kids I found the situps to be nearly as bad
> I could max out before kids, but by the time #3 was born....I actually managed to miss the run for most of my time in, thanks to a torn ligament in boot camp....by the time I got out we could do the elliptical, which was great since it meant I could still walk in the week following the test.



We used to run around the campus and surrounding neighborhood. They always designed the course so we had to run up this giant hill to the finish line. Someone was sadistic. Seriously, I would have loved to do it on the elliptical.


----------



## karice2

DCTooTall said:


> 2.  If you haven't already,  watch Dr. Horrible's Sing Along Blog (If you need me to,  I can bring the DVD to Florida in September.).      Also he was awesome in Firefly,  and has a tendency to throw a lot of Firefly references into Castle. (two by two, hands of blue....  and his "space cowboy" costume in the Halloween Episode a while back).



Love Firefly and Serenity. The sing Along Blog is hilarious. Love NPH in it.


----------



## karice2

LaLalovesWDW said:


> oh... good/bad news... just found out today that I've been preapproved for a mortgage.  The only part that sucks is that it may mean I have to cancel September trip to WDW since I hope to close around the end of the summer...damn, its really sad when I am having a hard time chosing between buying a house and spending a few days at Disney... LOL



Congrats on the mortgage. I have a warning though, Don't do it. Run far away. Having a mortgage kills the dream of running away forever to live at Disney.  

I am looking for a big enough cardboard box that I can set up in New York at DHS to give it a little more authenticity.


----------



## DIS_MERI

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> We used to run around the campus and surrounding neighborhood. They always designed the course so we had to run up this giant hill to the finish line. Someone was sadistic. Seriously, I would have loved to do it on the elliptical.



Ewww on the big hill!

The saddest part for me was my best time ever was in boot camp, 3 weeks after I got off the crutches.  My worst running scenario was when I was at a major joint command (that means lots of different branches of services for you non-mil types, nothing to do with 420 related things....).  The commander of the base was a Marine, so we got to do a 5 mile "fun run" every month.  That was when I messed up my ankle.....


----------



## karice2

DCTooTall said:


> Or Thursday.   I never could get the hang of Thursdays.



Hitchhiker, do you have your towel?


----------



## ctnurse

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Holy fast moving thread...take that as you want to...
> 
> I hope the biting has ended....or maybe not
> 
> Hope everybody in the tornado belt is okay and has had minimal damage.  The flood waters have left Jersey and I'm looking at sunshine!
> 
> What's everybody doing for the weekend?


Not sure yet but I'm guessing it will involve wine,food, and sleep. I'm hoping for an invite to a BBQ.


MICKEY88 said:


> It is my intention to raid, pillage, plunder and otherwise pilfer my weasly black guts out.


How come this doesn't surprise me???


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hands on is not a bad thing.


Agreed!  Great minds think alike!


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Actually, it's a Mensa meeting, but people tend to make fun of me when I tell them I belong. So it's kind of a habit not to bring it up.


Not dorky at all actually quite cool.


MICKEY88 said:


> ooohhhh Beauty and Brains.. I think I'm in Love..


That's what I'm looking for too....And if they have an accent....look out


CoasterAddict said:


> but free wine, apparently.



Yum free wine!  Where do I sign up!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> Ewww on the big hill!
> 
> The saddest part for me was my best time ever was in boot camp, 3 weeks after I got off the crutches.  My worst running scenario was when I was at a major joint command (that means lots of different branches of services for you non-mil types, nothing to do with 420 related things....).  The commander of the base was a Marine, so we got to do a 5 mile "fun run" every month.  That was when I messed up my ankle.....



Yeah, sounds like "fun." 
I've learned that navy seals and pretty much the entire marine corps have a completely different concept of fun than the rest of us.


----------



## karice2

Is it bad that I have a mental crush on a guy at work. I don't want him to be my boyfriend, I just want to hang with him all the time. 

He has all the qualities you want in that interesting friend that you never found but people have at their dinner parties. He speaks a couple of languages, sings opera, has a couple of PH.D's and doesn't own a tv. I am fascinated with his life. 

Does that make me kind of weird and stalkery?  I want to plan a dinner party and invite him and LaLa. They would make a good pair.


----------



## ctnurse

karice2 said:


> Is it bad that I have a mental crush on a guy at work. I don't want him to be my boyfriend, I just want to hang with him all the time.
> 
> He has all the qualities you want in that interesting friend that you never found but people have at their dinner parties. He speaks a couple of languages, sings opera, has a couple of PH.D's and doesn't own a tv. I am fascinated with his life.
> 
> Does that make me kind of weird and stalkery?  I want to plan a dinner party and invite him and LaLa. They would make a good pair.



Nope not wierd at all!  I think it is great looking out for a friend.  I would love to talk to someone like that. I can't wait to hear about your party.


----------



## MICKEY88

crap, tornado warning, storm sounding bad outside,,I'm outta here


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> Yum free wine!  Where do I sign up!



in PA, near me, come on down


----------



## nurse.darcy

Man, you all are busy today. I was busy at work and couldn't check in. . .now I have to catch up. . .ugh.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

bluedevilinaz said:


> Hey guys! Sorry I've been MIA all week. I've been working all day, then dealing with my roommates(who are moving out today YAY!!!) issues/drama, and hanging out with my Uncle since he's only in town until Tuesday. We went out and saw POTC the other day and loved it! I am definitely mad at myself for not staying through the total end of the credits so I missed the last scene. *sigh* Guess I'll have to go to the cheap theater and go see it again. lol. Hope everyone is having a great week!



hey Blue! Although you been MIA at least its for good reason... hope you can hang with us more soon. 



DIS_MERI said:


> Was curious, so google found this:
> 
> http://www.mensafoundation.org/Cont...res/QualifyingTestScores/QualifyingScores.htm
> 
> SAT	 prior to 9/30/74	1300
> from 9/30/74 to 1/31/94	1250
> after 1/31/94	N/A



So basically they've dumbed down the SAT over the years OR are they aware that we aren't kickin it like we used to?? Either way, I wouldn't make it... missed it by 70 pts. 



karice2 said:


> Congrats on the mortgage. I have a warning though, Don't do it. Run far away. Having a mortgage kills the dream of running away forever to live at Disney.
> 
> I am looking for a big enough cardboard box that I can set up in New York at DHS to give it a little more authenticity.



hehehehe... I just did my "house poor" budget and it really will be a sad sight for my Disney savings account.  But, as a DISDiva, I know it can be done. Just gotta get my hustle on...



karice2 said:


> Is it bad that I have a mental crush on a guy at work. I don't want him to be my boyfriend, I just want to hang with him all the time.
> 
> He has all the qualities you want in that interesting friend that you never found but people have at their dinner parties. He speaks a couple of languages, sings opera, has a couple of PH.D's and doesn't own a tv. I am fascinated with his life.
> 
> Does that make me kind of weird and stalkery?  I want to plan a dinner party and invite him and LaLa. They would make a good pair.



He sounds fun... doesn't make you weird. It just means you yearn to be around interesting and intelligent people that have substance to them and not the same ole same ole.  Thats always a good thing.  WAIT...  did you say "...him and Lala?"  uhhhhh, maybe when I lose these muffin tops we can discuss. LOL


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> 4.  Why do I get the feeling you are tease me into biting someone?



Duh. . .lol.



DisneydaveCT said:


> To keep reminding some guy in Northern Virginia that he needs to move to Florida?



Well, I believe it is for the best, after all. . .



firebane05 said:


> yes. I am grabbing a stool and having a seat. hehehehe



Welcome. . .take care.



MICKEY88 said:


> 3. I think it's funny that I went from being Mickey88 to The Pyrate, to



Just got tired of typing and it was early in the morning. . .my fingers were working better on the mouse than on the keys. . .lol.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> That's just what a girl wants to hear. Lol.  That you're capable of juggling her with all the other women...



Yeah, not such a good thing to hear.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Holy fast moving thread...take that as you want to...
> 
> I hope the biting has ended....or maybe not
> 
> Hope everybody in the tornado belt is okay and has had minimal damage.  The flood waters have left Jersey and I'm looking at sunshine!
> 
> What's everybody doing for the weekend?



Star Wars Weekend this weekend and perhaps a 3rd time seeing POTC 4



MICKEY88 said:


> It is my intention to raid, pillage, plunder and otherwise pilfer my weasly black guts out.



Perfect. . .



bluedevilinaz said:


> Hey guys! Sorry I've been MIA all week. I've been working all day, then dealing with my roommates(who are moving out today YAY!!!) issues/drama, and hanging out with my Uncle since he's only in town until Tuesday. We went out and saw POTC the other day and loved it! I am definitely mad at myself for not staying through the total end of the credits so I missed the last scene. *sigh* Guess I'll have to go to the cheap theater and go see it again. lol. Hope everyone is having a great week!



You were MIA?. . .lol.



karice2 said:


> Is it bad that I have a mental crush on a guy at work. I don't want him to be my boyfriend, I just want to hang with him all the time.
> 
> He has all the qualities you want in that interesting friend that you never found but people have at their dinner parties. He speaks a couple of languages, sings opera, has a couple of PH.D's and doesn't own a tv. I am fascinated with his life.
> 
> Does that make me kind of weird and stalkery?  I want to plan a dinner party and invite him and LaLa. They would make a good pair.



Um. . .every one needs a good dinner party guest. 



MICKEY88 said:


> crap, tornado warning, storm sounding bad outside,,I'm outta here



Be careful. . .and be safe.


----------



## DIS_MERI

LaLalovesWDW said:


> So basically they've dumbed down the SAT over the years OR are they aware that we aren't kickin it like we used to?? Either way, I wouldn't make it... missed it by 70 pts.



They changed the way the wrote the questions, and added in the writing component, so "they" (whomever decides certain tests can correlate to IQ) said you can no longer determine IQ from the SATs.  GRE, GMAT and I think maybe even ACT can still be used.  I'm too lazy to actually join....unless they have free daycare.  Sometimes, when my regular RL friends are busy, it can be nice to have a conversation with another adult.  But that's not so easy with 3 small people hanging around....


----------



## DIS_MERI

MICKEY88 said:


> crap, tornado warning, storm sounding bad outside,,I'm outta here



You must be getting what we had here yesterday.  Stay safe!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DIS_MERI said:


> Was curious, so google found this:
> 
> http://www.mensafoundation.org/Cont...res/QualifyingTestScores/QualifyingScores.htm
> 
> SAT	 prior to 9/30/74	1300
> from 9/30/74 to 1/31/94	1250
> after 1/31/94	N/A



Okay, this is funny.  I got 1420 on my SAT.  HOWEVER, I got my first degree without ever taking an SAT.  I took that SAT for my 2nd degree and I took it in 1995 without prep because I couldn't finish registering without an SAT score even though I could have scored a zero on the test.  Went in with no prep.  Apparently by 1995 they stopped taking SAT scores. . .I have my original results for that. . .I also have the original results from the IQ test I took in 1969.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

nurse.darcy said:


> You were MIA?. . .lol.



ha ha ha... 



LaLalovesWDW said:


> hey Blue! Although you been MIA at least its for good reason... hope you can hang with us more soon.



I should be able to this weekend.


----------



## DIS_MERI

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, this is funny.  I got 1420 on my SAT.  HOWEVER, I got my first degree without ever taking an SAT.  I took that SAT for my 2nd degree and I took it in 1995 without prep because I couldn't finish registering without an SAT score even though I could have scored a zero on the test.  Went in with no prep.  Apparently by 1995 they stopped taking SAT scores. . .I have my original results for that. . .I also have the original results from the IQ test I took in 1969.




My insomnia has killed my brain function.  I'm not sure I could score as high now as I did in 8th grade!


----------



## MICKEY88

DIS_MERI said:


> You may not have to test, I know I looked into it briefly when I was in England (so they had their qualifications posted online) and it said you could use a pre-1993 SAT score to qualify.  I don't remember what the cut-off was, precisely, but it is possible you've already got qualifying scores around somewhere already



I never took SATs


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

I just took an antihistimene to deal with this serious sinus allergy thing I got going on today and my eyes gettin heavy, so I am going to say nitey nite.  BTW - the SAT is evil...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> My insomnia has killed my brain function.  I'm not sure I could score as high now as I did in 8th grade!



I've wondered the same thing.  As an adult, my attention is divided so many different ways (kid, job, etc.), I don't know if I could focus as well as I could when I was younger and in school.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> I never took SATs



I never was required to take SAT's because I had a 4.0 in High School and Jr. College.  It wasn't till 1994, when I moved to Washington State and decided to get another degree from Washington University that I finally needed to take the SATs for College.


----------



## DIS_MERI

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I've wondered the same thing.  As an adult, my attention is divided so many different ways (kid, job, etc.), I don't know if I could focus as well as I could when I was younger and in school.




Don't forget the brain cells that the baby leeches out while you are pregnant 

I think the "forget" factor is fairly large in there too.  I was thinking of going for an officer program when I was in England, but needed newer SAT scores.  A practice test quickly disabused me of that notion!


----------



## MICKEY88

sighhhh storm is gone, now my power goes off, cable is gone...

one of my coworkers who stayed in office 30 minutes longer than I did, got stuck in storm, just now got home..., said trees are down everywhere, roads closed  etc...


----------



## ToddRN

Hey everyone... checking in and saying hi.  How is everyone doing?


----------



## CoasterAddict

DIS_MERI said:


> Ewww on the big hill!.



Really! That's why I did my full marathon at WDW and not Boston!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ToddRN said:


> Hey everyone... checking in and saying hi.  How is everyone doing?



Pretty relaxed! Just finished getting my groove on to _So You Think You Can Dance_. It's a total summer guilty pleasure for me. Does anyone else have one of those?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

CoasterAddict said:


> Really! That's why I did my full marathon at WDW and not Boston!



That's right.  If I have to run, it's just adding insult to injury if I'm required to pull a family Von Trapp and "climb every mountain."


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Actually, it's a Mensa meeting, but people tend to make fun of me when I tell them I belong. So it's kind of a habit not to bring it up.



  Cool.   I've debated looking into the group,  but between the time since I've taken any sort of standardized test,   and the fact I just generally hate test taking,   I've never decided it was worth it.



karice2 said:


> Hitchhiker, do you have your towel?




But of course!


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

MICKEY88 said:


> if you decide to go, let me know, we can have a mini dis meet....



My sister crapped out on me for the Fest.  Her hubby has plans and she had a rough work week    Oh well, I'm staying home and lounging by the condo pool...such a rough life I lead...


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

karice2 said:


> Is it bad that I have a mental crush on a guy at work. I don't want him to be my boyfriend, I just want to hang with him all the time.
> 
> He has all the qualities you want in that interesting friend that you never found but people have at their dinner parties. He speaks a couple of languages, sings opera, has a couple of PH.D's and doesn't own a tv. I am fascinated with his life.
> 
> Does that make me kind of weird and stalkery?  I want to plan a dinner party and invite him and LaLa. They would make a good pair.


Ah, no.  Totally not creepy and what's stopping you from planning the dinner party!! Go for it!  You may end up with a really cool new friend 




LaLalovesWDW said:


> I just took an antihistimene to deal with this serious sinus allergy thing I got going on today and my eyes gettin heavy, so I am going to say nitey nite.  BTW - the SAT is evil...



Totally agree with the evil SAT....yet it is a BIG part of my job!  I'm a colege counselor in a high school and that is my life for much of the year. Oh, so when I talk about "my kids", it's the kids I work with...none of my own ...yet.



MICKEY88 said:


> sighhhh storm is gone, now my power goes off, cable is gone...
> 
> one of my coworkers who stayed in office 30 minutes longer than I did, got stuck in storm, just now got home..., said trees are down everywhere, roads closed  etc...


Hey, stay safe...and don't send any of those storms to NJ!!! I really want to poly my deck and plant some flowers this weekend!!



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Pretty relaxed! Just finished getting my groove on to _So You Think You Can Dance_. It's a total summer guilty pleasure for me. Does anyone else have one of those?


You totally hit it...So You Think You Can Dance is one of my guilty pleasures...last night was crazy!  They sent so many to Vegas!  It's going to be a great season!

I have other guilty pleasures but I will wait and reveal as necessary...

*Is is time to leave work yet????*
Grrr...so nice outside and I just want to get out of here!!


----------



## TekMickey

T.G.I.F...  that is all....................and this number  \/


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Pretty relaxed! Just finished getting my groove on to _So You Think You Can Dance_. It's a total summer guilty pleasure for me. Does anyone else have one of those?



I don't have any Guilty Pleasures.

I am a Pyrate, therefore never guilty !!!

Bad/Naughty behaviour is expected of us.. a way of life so to speak..


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> I don't have any Guilty Pleasures.
> 
> I am a Pyrate, therefore never guilty !!!
> 
> Bad/Naughty behaviour is expected of us.. a way of life so to speak..



I am taking this on as my motto...love it!


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> I am taking this on as my motto...love it!



I learned this from my Pirate friends, when I became part of the crew..

one of them was telling me about something she did at work, she needed something that a co'worker had, she walked up, took it from them and as they went to speak, she said " Pirate" and walked away..LOl

 it works, you just have to really have the Pirate attitude to get away with it..


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

MICKEY88 said:


> I learned this from my Pirate friends, when I became part of the crew..
> 
> one of them was telling me about something she did at work, she needed something that a co'worker had, she walked up, took it from them and as they went to speak, she said " Pirate" and walked away..LOl
> 
> it works, you just have to really have the Pirate attitude to get away with it..



Unfortunately they frown on Pirate attitude when you work at a school  
Hence, I am the princess


----------



## MICKEY88

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Unfortunately they frown on Pirate attitude when you work at a school
> Hence, I am the princess



fortunately they respect it where I work, or maybe they fear it,, either way it works for me..


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

MICKEY88 said:


> fortunately they respect it where I work, or maybe they fear it,, either way it works for me..



Ha! Love it!


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I learned this from my Pirate friends, when I became part of the crew..
> 
> one of them was telling me about something she did at work, she needed something that a co'worker had, she walked up, took it from them and as they went to speak, she said " Pirate" and walked away..LOl
> 
> it works, you just have to really have the Pirate attitude to get away with it..



 



MICKEY88 said:


> fortunately they respect it where I work, or maybe they fear it,, either way it works for me..



I wouldn't be surprised if they respected it,  considering where you work is pretty much full of pirates of a different sort.


----------



## nurse.darcy

TekMickey said:


> T.G.I.F...  that is all....................and this number  \/



Yes, happy Friday. I am soooo happy.  I have no work or call for 3 whole days. . .YAY.



MICKEY88 said:


> I don't have any Guilty Pleasures. I am a Pyrate, therefore never guilty !!!  Bad/Naughty behaviour is expected of us.. a way of life so to speak..



Figures. . .lol



MICKEY88 said:


> fortunately they respect it where I work, or maybe they fear it,, either way it works for me..



Or maybe you are just too good at pulling it off that no one has to decide whether they respect it, fear it or whether they just sit around discussing whether you are serious or not. . .lol.



DCTooTall said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they respected it,  considering where you work is pretty much full of pirates of a different sort.



Now see, that is kinda what I was thinking.


----------



## karice2

So sad. My plans for tonight blew up. Now it is just wine and pizza on the grill. Has anyone seen Rum Raisin Ice Cream lately?


----------



## nurse.darcy

karice2 said:


> So sad. My plans for tonight blew up. Now it is just wine and pizza on the grill. Has anyone seen Rum Raisin Ice Cream lately?



Girl, my plans blew up too.  One of the docs at work was "supposed to" take us all out for drinks. . .She ended up having an extra long day and going home. . .oh well. . .I am making the best of it.  I am at home and need sleep anyway.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

nurse.darcy said:


> Now see, that is kinda what I was thinking.



Now you all have me curious. What kind of degenerate, pirate filled place does the pyrate work at?


----------



## nurse.darcy

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Now you all have me curious. What kind of degenerate, pirate filled place does the pyrate work at?



delete. . .too many peeps already saw this. . .sorry, tmi.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

I hope you are all having a nice evening. I'm sitting outside, enjoying the sunset. Just finished a peach Bellini so feeling pretty mellow.


----------



## MICKEY88

????????


----------



## MICKEY88




----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> ????????



Are you a secret agent? More James Bond or Austin Powers?


----------



## DIS_MERI

Hello SSC peeps 

My way-more-busy-than-usual week is winding down.  After I drop the kids off with their Dad tomorrow my weekend is pretty much plan free except a big picnic Monday (with volleyball!  I'm terrible but I still have fun  ).  Of course, most of my weekends are plan free, so nothing new there!  We got a big box from the Disney store today with princess dresses, pjs, autograph books, and Mickey ears for the kids.  They're having a great time playing with all the stuff, still completely clueless that we will be there in less than 2 weeks


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Seriously reconsidering my decision to sit near the bird feeder. So far two pieces of birdseed have gone down my shirt.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Seriously reconsidering my decision to sit near the bird feeder. So far two pieces of birdseed have gone down my shirt.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> Hello SSC peeps
> 
> My way-more-busy-than-usual week is winding down.  After I drop the kids off with their Dad tomorrow my weekend is pretty much plan free except a big picnic Monday (with volleyball!  I'm terrible but I still have fun  ).  Of course, most of my weekends are plan free, so nothing new there!  We got a big box from the Disney store today with princess dresses, pjs, autograph books, and Mickey ears for the kids.  They're having a great time playing with all the stuff, still completely clueless that we will be there in less than 2 weeks



 I think it's so awesome that you're surprising them!


----------



## taramoz

DIS_MERI said:


> Hello SSC peeps
> 
> My way-more-busy-than-usual week is winding down.  After I drop the kids off with their Dad tomorrow my weekend is pretty much plan free except a big picnic Monday (with volleyball!  I'm terrible but I still have fun  ).  Of course, most of my weekends are plan free, so nothing new there!  We got a big box from the Disney store today with princess dresses, pjs, autograph books, and Mickey ears for the kids.  They're having a great time playing with all the stuff, still completely clueless that we will be there in less than 2 weeks



Very cool about the surprise!  I bet they will be thrilled.  I have a plan free weekend as well, I look forward to it!


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Now you all have me curious. What kind of degenerate, pirate filled place does the pyrate work at?



I'm the only degenerate or Pyrate where I work, 
unless you consider the ren faire in the fall, then there is a whole ship full of degenerate pirates


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I hope you are all having a nice evening. I'm sitting outside, enjoying the sunset. Just finished a peach Bellini so feeling pretty mellow.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> I'm the only degenerate or Pyrate where I work,
> unless you consider the ren faire in the fall, then there is a whole ship full of degenerate pirates



That's ok. You're the kind of degenerate pyrate that I like.


----------



## taramoz

karice2 said:


> So sad. My plans for tonight blew up. Now it is just wine and pizza on the grill. Has anyone seen Rum Raisin Ice Cream lately?



Sorry about your plans, but pizza ane wine doesn't sound to shabby!

Rum Raisin Ice Cream, yum, making me hungry!!!


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> That's ok. You're the kind of degenerate pyrate that I like.



flattery will get you everywhere


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Seriously reconsidering my decision to sit near the bird feeder. So far two pieces of birdseed have gone down my shirt.



   Smart birds.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Smart birds.



Yes. I'm sure it was all part of their master plan.


----------



## karice2

Good Morning. 
My random thought today, why do exes think you care about the tragic things that happen in their life? I got a call at 0054 in the morning saying I am stuck on the side of the road. Nothing I could do. Going back to sleep. 

This weekend I plan on sitting in my hammock under the trees drinking mint tea and reading my kindle. Just decided this last night while eating pizza and wine. 

I did cut the grass already and saved $40. I am in the planning stages for my two weeks at Christmas and trying to decide what to do about F&W. All in all it is a Disney planning weekend for me. 

I may squeeze in a date or two. Hangover 2 is part of the plan.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

karice2 said:


> All in all it is a Disney planning weekend for me.



I believe I will spend some time planning a couple of trips to WDW using my DVC membership for later this year.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneydaveCT said:


> I believe I will spend some time planning a couple of trips to WDW using my DVC membership for later this year.



Sweet. . .let me know what dates you come up with.  I will schedule time off.


----------



## karice2

I thought two weeks would be too long to be in Disney. Then I started planning in my new spreadsheet. I did include a couple of Universal days. 

I can't convince myself to buy DVC because I use my parent's time share which have such great rates or using my AP discount.


----------



## taramoz

karice2 said:


> Good Morning.
> My random thought today, why do exes think you care about the tragic things that happen in their life? I got a call at 0054 in the morning saying I am stuck on the side of the road. Nothing I could do. Going back to sleep.
> 
> This weekend I plan on sitting in my hammock under the trees drinking mint tea and reading my kindle. Just decided this last night while eating pizza and wine.
> 
> I did cut the grass already and saved $40. I am in the planning stages for my two weeks at Christmas and trying to decide what to do about F&W. All in all it is a Disney planning weekend for me.
> 
> I may squeeze in a date or two. Hangover 2 is part of the plan.



Sounds like great weekend plans!  When are you planning to be at Disney over Christmas?  I will be there for 6 days, Dec 16-21!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

karice2 said:


> I thought two weeks would be too long to be in Disney. Then I started planning in my new spreadsheet. I did include a couple of Universal days.
> 
> I can't convince myself to buy DVC because I use my parent's time share which have such great rates or using my AP discount.



See, I am where you are. . .buying would be awesome but such good deals offsite and I have a car.



taramoz said:


> Sounds like great weekend plans!  When are you planning to be at Disney over Christmas?  I will be there for 6 days, Dec 16-21!!



Girls, I am here, just let me know. . .


----------



## karice2

I will be there from November 26 until December 10th. My mom will be there some days. Some friends are coming down other days. 

I am doing a lot of my christmas shopping while down there at the outlets and will cook a couple of times too. I am thinking of having a DIS dinner party while down there.


----------



## ahoff

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!  Kind of slow here so I guess we are. The weather here is beautiful, a good start to the summer, I hope.  Started of fthe weekend with a trip to Citi field to see the Mets play the phillies.  My first time to the stadium, and it is very nice.  Real nice food options, and many selections of beer.  

So, with the mensa talk, here is a puzzle for you, this is a sample clue form the Expedition Everest Challange that was held a few weeks ago.  A scavenger hunt was part of the race, after running a 5K you got a clue card and had to run back into the park and solve five clues.  They had this up at the expo  as a sample:






Enjoy the rest of your weekend.


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

ahoff said:


> Hope everyone is having a great weekend!  Kind of slow here so I guess we are. The weather here is beautiful, a good start to the summer, I hope.  Started of fthe weekend with a trip to Citi field to see the Mets play the phillies.  My first time to the stadium, and it is very nice.  Real nice food options, and many selections of beer.
> 
> So, with the mensa talk, here is a puzzle for you, this is a sample clue form the Expedition Everest Challange that was held a few weeks ago.  A scavenger hunt was part of the race, after running a 5K you got a clue card and had to run back into the park and solve five clues.  They had this up at the expo  as a sample:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your weekend.



I've just started doing 5Ks and I would love to do the Exp. Everest!!  Apparently I should not be in Mensa because this clue threw me for a loop!  Hope you did well in the race!

Evening peeps!
It's been a fun weekend so far...accomplished so much around the house!  Today I caught up with some friends at my condo pool  I'm thinking tomorrow will be more of the same 

For those planning trips to The World...I am sooo jealous!! Can I live through you all??

Off to eat some strawberries and take a hot bath...happy day


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Happy Day Before Memorial Day everybody!  Am loving the fact that I can sleep in tomorrow and then hang out at the pool.


----------



## TekMickey

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Happy Day Before Memorial Day everybody!


 
Love the new Avi Louisa,  very pretty.


Hope everyone has a great day.  Take a moment to remember the fallen soldiers who lost their lives.
We are One Nation under God, the Land of the Free and the Home of the Brave, but we are not the World at Peace.  Soldiers stand guard so that we can honor this day.

Happy Memorial Day everyone.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

nurse.darcy said:


> Sweet. . .let me know what dates you come up with.  I will schedule time off.



Will do.  



TekMickey said:


> Hope everyone has a great day.  Take a moment to remember the fallen soldiers who lost their lives.
> We are One Nation under God, the Land of the Free and the Home of the Brave, but we are not the World at Peace.  Soldiers stand guard so that we can honor this day.
> 
> Happy Memorial Day everyone.



Yesterday, I went into D.C. to watch the Rolling Thunder.  It was an amazing tribute to our men and women of the military.  I took some photos, which I hope to post a couple to give you a sense of the size of this event.


----------



## taramoz

Hoping everyone had a good weekend/Memorial Day!  I am certainly not looking forward to work in the morning!!!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

TekMickey said:


> Love the new Avi Louisa,  very pretty.



Thank you.  I took it a couple days ago when I was out and had a little down time. 

In happy news, I just finished online check-in for my Disney trip.   And only three days of school left!


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Hoping everyone had a good weekend/Memorial Day!  I am certainly not looking forward to work in the morning!!!



  If it makes you feel any better....  i'm back at work now.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Thank you.  I took it a couple days ago when I was out and had a little down time.
> 
> In happy news, I just finished online check-in for my Disney trip.   And only three days of school left!



Think you'll finally graduate this time?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Think you'll finally graduate this time?



 Hey there smartypants! I think you should be nicer to me.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hey there smartypants! I think you should be nicer to me.



I should?


----------



## TekMickey

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> In happy news, I just finished online check-in for my Disney trip.


 
Yea I did too.  Also made some last minute ADR's and called the M.Express to say my Grab Tags haven't shown up.  

Now for the packing part.  Got to work with Mama to get some decent outfits for the week for DD.  I only have house shorts and old t-shirts for her here.  I may try to do a lil shopping next weekend.  

Side note: Anyone ever watch Fireworks from the 15th floor of the Contemporary?  At first it sounded neat, but now I am not so sure.
DD's nose will turn upside down when she sees the menu options for kids over 9.  How good can the view be from the side of the pond?


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Happy Day Before Memorial Day everybody!  Am loving the fact that I can sleep in tomorrow and then hang out at the pool.



I like your new photo


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> I like your new photo


 


TekMickey said:


> Yea I did too.  Also made some last minute ADR's and called the M.Express to say my Grab Tags haven't shown up.
> Now for the packing part.  Got to work with Mama to get some decent outfits for the week for DD.  I only have house shorts and old t-shirts for her here.  I may try to do a lil shopping next weekend.
> Side note: Anyone ever watch Fireworks from the 15th floor of the Contemporary?  At first it sounded neat, but now I am not so sure.
> DD's nose will turn upside down when she sees the menu options for kids over 9.  How good can the view be from the side of the pond?



Your DD probably has some idea what clothes she wants to take, right? So that should make packing easier as long as her mom is willing to cooperate.

I've never seen the fireworks from the CR, though I think it sounds cool.  Maybe DD could get a half portion of an adult entree if none of the kid stuff appeals to her.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


>


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Good morning! You are still a very quiet bunch. Guess I'll have to wait and see if you all get chatty while I'm at work today.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Good morning! You are still a very quiet bunch. Guess I'll have to wait and see if you all get chatty while I'm at work today.



I think everybody is just groggy and not very talkative since they are having to return to work today after a long weekend.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I think everybody is just groggy and not very talkative since they are having to return to work today after a long weekend.



Hmmm. Maybe. I'm pretty groggy myself. Hopefully, taking a shower will help. You know how much i love my shower.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hmmm. Maybe. I'm pretty groggy myself. Hopefully, taking a shower will help. You know how much i love my shower.



   SSSoooooo many comments...  So little time


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> SSSoooooo many comments...  So little time



I know. Hahaha!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I know. Hahaha!



If I didn't know any better I'd swear that you were setting up those comments on purpose.




Soooo....  what did you think of Doctor Who?    How far did you get this weekend?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> If I didn't know any better I'd swear that you were setting up those comments on purpose.
> 
> Soooo....  what did you think of Doctor Who?    How far did you get this weekend?



I absolutely fed you that one. Consider it my Tuesday morning gift to you. 

I'm switching over to the "Dr. Who is Awesome" camp. I like the show and the British accents. It was a little sad when they blew up the deparwnt store where she worked. All that beautiful clothing going to waste. *sigh* 
I've only watched the first two episodes you already know about. Since I'm watching them online and the website limits how many minutes you can watch unless you want to buy their "premium" service.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I absolutely fed you that one. Consider it my Tuesday morning gift to you.
> 
> I'm switching over to the "Dr. Who is Awesome" camp. I like the show and the British accents. It was a little sad when they blew up the deparwnt store where she worked. All that beautiful clothing going to waste. *sigh*
> I've only watched the first two episodes you already know about. Since I'm watching them online and the website limits how many minutes you can watch unless you want to buy their "premium" service.



Awwww... I get gifts now?   


I told you the show rocks!   Some of the best episodes are yet to come.   Which site are you watching them on?


----------



## ctnurse

I LOVE 3 day weekends. Mine was great!!! On Friday afternoon I told DS we were going to WDW for 10 days.  He thought I said IN 10 days. He was a bit upset that he has to wait until August.  

Friday nite offically kicked off the summer.....I ate at a little clam shack eating yummy fried seafood and a soft serve ice cream!!!! Yummmmmmm


Sat took DS on a hike, well it was a hike for him, and then we saw POTC.  Ok I watched he fell asleep.  That is why we always go to the 4pm show.


Sun I went out to dinner and drinks with a friend.  And still have all day Monday!!!


Monday Headed out to 2 picnics. 
 The weather finally is sunny and warm!!!


Hope everyone had a great weekend, and it is already Tuesday, one day closer to Friday!


I had a great weekend ate too much drank too much, but I did squeeze in the gym Sunday am!

Glad to see that everyone is starting to come back after the long weekend!


Have a great day....I'm off to work!!!


----------



## DMass

ctnurse said:


> Glad to see that everyone is starting to come back after the long weekend!
> Have a great day....I'm off to work!!!





I just wish workdays would go by as fast as the weekends do.


----------



## DCTooTall

DMass said:


> I just wish workdays would go by as fast as the weekends do.



I 2nd that!

Tonight has just DRAGGED on.   I really hate it when I don't have anything to do.   Nights like last night end up being a lot of me surfing the web and maybe trying to find stuff to watch online.    The problem with that is coming off a long weekend,  there isn't much new to see and play with online.   It also doesn't help that I didn't get a whole lot of sleep yesterday,   so it's been a LONG boring night when I am extremely tired.


   I was actually seriously debating trying to take a nap at my desk at one point during the night.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Awwww... I get gifts now?
> 
> 
> I told you the show rocks!   Some of the best episodes are yet to come.   Which site are you watching them on?



I'm posting on my phone so I'll have to tell you the name later. I found it on google and it was something really obvious like free-episodes-online. 

I figure I'll enjoy them more if I watch a few at a time until I catch up.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> I LOVE 3 day weekends. Mine was great!!! On Friday afternoon I told DS we were going to WDW for 10 days.  He thought I said IN 10 days. He was a bit upset that he has to wait until August.
> Friday nite offically kicked off the summer.....I ate at a little clam shack eating yummy fried seafood and a soft serve ice cream!!!! Yummmmmmm
> Sat took DS on a hike, well it was a hike for him, and then we saw POTC.  Ok I watched he fell asleep.  That is why we always go to the 4pm show.
> Sun I went out to dinner and drinks with a friend.  And still have all day Monday!!! Monday Headed out to 2 picnics.
> The weather finally is sunny and warm!!!
> Hope everyone had a great weekend, and it is already Tuesday, one day closer to Friday!I had a great weekend ate too much drank too much, but I did squeeze in the gym Sunday am!
> Glad to see that everyone is starting to come back after the long weekend!
> Have a great day....I'm off to work!!!



Sounds like a fun weekend.  Have a great day, too!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DMass said:


> I just wish workdays would go by as fast as the weekends do.





DCTooTall said:


> I 2nd that!
> 
> Tonight has just DRAGGED on.   I really hate it when I don't have anything to do.   Nights like last night end up being a lot of me surfing the web and maybe trying to find stuff to watch online.    The problem with that is coming off a long weekend,  there isn't much new to see and play with online.   It also doesn't help that I didn't get a whole lot of sleep yesterday,   so it's been a LONG boring night when I am extremely tired.
> I was actually seriously debating trying to take a nap at my desk at one point during the night.



Poor, bored baby.
How much longer will you be on nights?


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Poor, bored baby.
> How much longer will you be on nights?



Dunno....

  Still have a couple systems that we need to do,  and then some cleanup work.

i'd say at the very least,  another 2-3 months.


----------



## DIS_MERI

Morning all 

Sounds like most had a pretty pleasant weekend.  I got to have some kid-free downtime and lots of time hanging out with friends.  I also found out that I am apparently the ideal candidate for sunscreen.  I used the same stuff as my friends (SPF30), spent the same amount of time in the sun (maybe even more) and am just as blindingly pale as I started out, except on my crispy ears (forgot to sunscreen those  ), while they are all bright red.  We decided my excessive whiteness must have reflected extra light onto them and intensified their sunburns!  We also had near record heat.  Florida in a little over a week should be....interesting.  At least I figure if I can play volleyball for 4 hours in high humidity 90+ degree temps, I should be able to do some disney walking


----------



## taramoz

DMass said:


> I just wish workdays would go by as fast as the weekends do.



LOL, same here!  So unfair, but hey, at least it's a short week!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

TekMickey said:


> Side note: Anyone ever watch Fireworks from the 15th floor of the Contemporary?  At first it sounded neat, but now I am not so sure.
> DD's nose will turn upside down when she sees the menu options for kids over 9.  How good can the view be from the side of the pond?



Funny you should ask....This was my now DH's first failed attempt at proposing....He wanted me to go out and watch the fireworks at CG. It is a very romantic thing to do, *altho your Princess will probably enjoy them more standing IN Main Street, just outside of the Bakery*.  Anyway, back to my story....I refused to go out on the balcony because I am DEATHLY afraid of heights.  I should have known something was up when he said..."Just for a few minutes..."  He should have realized that I have a mind of my own and a stubborn one at that.  He ended up asking by the Discovery River in AK in the morning, so we had the WHOLE day to enjoy being freshly engaged.


----------



## CoasterAddict

TekMickey said:


> Side note: Anyone ever watch Fireworks from the 15th floor of the Contemporary?  At first it sounded neat, but now I am not so sure.
> DD's nose will turn upside down when she sees the menu options for kids over 9.  How good can the view be from the side of the pond?



Well, it's pretty awesome from Bay Lake Towers lounge, and I'm guessing it's about the same view. Also nice not to have to fight the traffic leaving the park!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Good morning my loves!

I hope everyone had a really good weekend. I spent most of Friday sick in bed, cleaning and throwing stuff to prepare for a hopeful move... and Sunday, I made the mistake of going to see POTC4, without having seen 1-3. That was dumb, but I did see get to view some nice homes afterward.

I missed y'all!


----------



## taramoz

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Good morning my loves!
> 
> I hope everyone had a really good weekend. I spent most of Friday sick in bed, cleaning and throwing stuff to prepare for a hopeful move... and Sunday, I made the mistake of going to see POTC4, without having seen 1-3. That was dumb, but I did see get to view some nice homes afterward.
> 
> I missed y'all!



Sorry to hear you were sick, but hope you are feeling better now!


----------



## NJDiva

hey princesses and princes!!
sorry I've been away so long, finding a house has been exhausting but we found one!! so we move June 1st (tomorrow) and all of the "rental" furniture should be delivered tomorrow so I will so need a break and will be checking in with you all throughout the day. you all have been busy little chatter bugs, I don't even think I could catch up the 10+ pages...I will say welcome to all of our new single friends that have joined us! grab a bar stool and let our resident painter/bartender serve you. so how are my favorite nurses, IT peeps and of course our own special pyrate doing? I have truly missed you all and hopefully my life will come back to some normalacy in the next few weeks....


----------



## CoasterAddict

NJDiva said:


> ...our own special pyrate....


Does the special pyrate get to ride a special bus?


----------



## CDnVA

Hello all!  It sounds like everyone had a safe holiday weekend.  

I'm happy today is Tuesday and not Monday but has anyone else ever noticed that the weeks with the holiday on Monday can seem just as long by the time Friday gets here?

I went to Busch Gardens in Williamsburg with a friend on Sunday.  I was surprised that most of the rides were either walk ons or had little wait.  

I hope everyone is able to stay cool this week.  We are going to be near 100 today!


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> Does the special pyrate get to ride a special bus?



nope, he drives the Black Pearl, which just happens to be a "*2002 Chrysler 300M Special*" 

he is a different kind of Special


----------



## DMass

CoasterAddict said:


> Does the special pyrate get to ride a special bus?


The Black Pearl Bus


----------



## TekMickey

MICKEY88 said:


> nope, he drives the Black Pearl, which just happens to be a "*2002 Chrysler 300M Special*"
> 
> he is a different kind of Special


 
4-wheeled Black Pearl.  Ye be a Landlubber.


----------



## TekMickey

NJDiva said:


> hey princesses and princes!!
> sorry I've been away so long, finding a house has been exhausting but we found one!! so we move June 1st (tomorrow) and all of the "rental" furniture should be delivered tomorrow so I will so need a break and will be checking in with you all throughout the day.


 

Good to hear the hunt is over, now you just need some helping hands to get the move done.  Alas we will have to supervise from the internet.

We will be here when you get time.



wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Funny you should ask....This was my now DH's first failed attempt at proposing....He wanted me to go out and watch the fireworks at CG. It is a very romantic thing to do, *altho your Princess will probably enjoy them more standing IN Main Street, just outside of the Bakery*. Anyway, back to my story....I refused to go out on the balcony because I am DEATHLY afraid of heights. I should have known something was up when he said..."Just for a few minutes..." He should have realized that I have a mind of my own and a stubborn one at that. He ended up asking by the Discovery River in AK in the morning, so we had the WHOLE day to enjoy being freshly engaged.


 
How cool is that. Sometimes compromise is the only option.
That was always my downfall in my relationship with my ex.  Everytime I tried to pull something she would either not go with the flow, or figured it out before hand.  Suprises were just not my strong suit.

We will be around for 7 days so we can always catch a curb side view one of the other nights.
I do want to experience the CG.  So I can say I have been there and done that.  Dress code tells me they probably dont sell t-shirts.


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> LOL, same here!  So unfair, but hey, at least it's a short week!


I know it is already Wed!!! Only 3 more work days for me


LaLalovesWDW said:


> Good morning my loves!
> 
> I hope everyone had a really good weekend. I spent most of Friday sick in bed, cleaning and throwing stuff to prepare for a hopeful move... and Sunday, I made the mistake of going to see POTC4, without having seen 1-3. That was dumb, but I did see get to view some nice homes afterward.
> 
> I missed y'all!


Glad you are feeling better.


NJDiva said:


> hey princesses and princes!!
> sorry I've been away so long, finding a house has been exhausting but we found one!! so we move June 1st (tomorrow) and all of the "rental" furniture should be delivered tomorrow so I will so need a break and will be checking in with you all throughout the day. you all have been busy little chatter bugs, I don't even think I could catch up the 10+ pages...I will say welcome to all of our new single friends that have joined us! grab a bar stool and let our resident painter/bartender serve you. so how are my favorite nurses, IT peeps and of course our own special pyrate doing? I have truly missed you all and hopefully my life will come back to some normalacy in the next few weeks....


Glad everything is working out.  DIS needs a LIKE button


CoasterAddict said:


> Does the special pyrate get to ride a special bus?



I'm not saying a word....just saying



Right now I am sitting on my deck with a glass of wine, candlelight, music, enjoying this beautiful night.....


----------



## MICKEY88

TekMickey said:


> 4-wheeled Black Pearl.  Ye be a Landlubber.



actually the Black Pearl flies when I want her to..


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> I'm not saying a word....just saying...


----------



## NJDiva

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hmmm. Maybe. I'm pretty groggy myself. Hopefully, taking a shower will help. You know how much i love my shower.





DCTooTall said:


> SSSoooooo many comments...  So little time



such a wuss...


----------



## ctnurse

MICKEY88 said:


>



I love flowers!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> such a wuss...



I don't think he's a wuss.  It's just that the number of comments rolling around in his head sometimes shorts him out like a piece of electrical equipment.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> actually the Black Pearl flies when I want her to..



Sort of like the pirate ship in Peter Pan!

Cool.


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> I love flowers!


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sort of like the pirate ship in Peter Pan!
> 
> Cool.



no, more like 100+ MPH at ground level..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> Morning all
> Sounds like most had a pretty pleasant weekend.  I got to have some kid-free downtime and lots of time hanging out with friends.  I also found out that I am apparently the ideal candidate for sunscreen.  I used the same stuff as my friends (SPF30), spent the same amount of time in the sun (maybe even more) and am just as blindingly pale as I started out, except on my crispy ears (forgot to sunscreen those  ), while they are all bright red.  We decided my excessive whiteness must have reflected extra light onto them and intensified their sunburns!  We also had near record heat.  Florida in a little over a week should be....interesting.  At least I figure if I can play volleyball for 4 hours in high humidity 90+ degree temps, I should be able to do some disney walking


Hey Vacation buddy! We're getting so close. I try not to think about it too much or I wouldn't be getting anything done at work.
I always burn and then tan.  This weekend I did pretty good, but am still burned a little bit on the upper part of my back.  That area is the hardest to reach, even with the spray stuff. 


wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Funny you should ask....This was my now DH's first failed attempt at proposing....He wanted me to go out and watch the fireworks at CG. It is a very romantic thing to do, *altho your Princess will probably enjoy them more standing IN Main Street, just outside of the Bakery*.  Anyway, back to my story....I refused to go out on the balcony because I am DEATHLY afraid of heights.  I should have known something was up when he said..."Just for a few minutes..."  He should have realized that I have a mind of my own and a stubborn one at that.  He ended up asking by the Discovery River in AK in the morning, so we had the WHOLE day to enjoy being freshly engaged.


Also afraid of heights here. I've never been on TOT. That's a cute story though and I bet it's fun to tell in retrospect.  And a whole "just engaged" day.  Did you pick up a pin from guest services? I'm going to get a first visit one for my son.


LaLalovesWDW said:


> Good morning my loves!
> I hope everyone had a really good weekend. I spent most of Friday sick in bed, cleaning and throwing stuff to prepare for a hopeful move... and Sunday, I made the mistake of going to see POTC4, without having seen 1-3. That was dumb, but I did see get to view some nice homes afterward.
> I missed y'all!


Hi! Glad you're feeling better.


NJDiva said:


> hey princesses and princes!!
> sorry I've been away so long, finding a house has been exhausting but we found one!! so we move June 1st (tomorrow) and all of the "rental" furniture should be delivered tomorrow so I will so need a break and will be checking in with you all throughout the day. you all have been busy little chatter bugs, I don't even think I could catch up the 10+ pages...I will say welcome to all of our new single friends that have joined us! grab a bar stool and let our resident painter/bartender serve you. so how are my favorite nurses, IT peeps and of course our own special pyrate doing? I have truly missed you all and hopefully my life will come back to some normalacy in the next few weeks....


Sounds like you've been super busy! Come relax with us and have a drink. 


DMass said:


> The Black Pearl Bus



You know what would be cool? If the Black Pearl Bus drove on the water like one of those duckmobiles they have in Galvestion. (It just came to me. Haha. My mind works in mysterious ways. )


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> no, more like 100+ MPH at ground level..



Then I hope your Black Pearl has airbags and a roll cage.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> . (It just came to me. Haha. My mind works in mysterious ways. )



that's a nice way of putting it  LOL


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> that's a nice way of putting it  LOL



I know, right? But you have to admit it keeps things interesting...


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Then I hope your Black Pearl has airbags and a roll cage.



front and side curtain airbags, and a captain with excellent  skills, or is that skulls..LOL


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> front and side curtain airbags, and a captain with excellent  skills, or is that skulls..LOL



You have a five skull rating? Is that only in driving or an all around rating?


----------



## ctnurse

MICKEY88 said:


>



Nicest flowers that I have gotten in a while.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You have a five skull rating? Is that only in driving or an all around rating?



come to PA and judge for yourself..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> come to PA and judge for yourself..



Maybe I will come to visit.  If you guys ever decide to plan a DIS meet.


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> Nicest flowers that I have gotten in a while.



ummmm I was gonna coment on this, but apparently I was hallucinating because the line I was going to reply to, doesn't exist


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Maybe I will come to visit.  If you guys ever decide to plan a DIS meet.



if you come to visit me, I promise we will meet..LOL


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> Nicest flowers that I have gotten in a while.



It is beautifal and, best of all, you don't have to remember to water it.


----------



## MICKEY88

WOW, I just checked my email, I got a job offer from the State of Florida.

Agency: DJJ - Juvenile Justice 

Working Title:  SENIOR ATTORNEY

sweet..!!!!!


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> It is beautifal and, best of all, you don't have to remember to water it.



and it's a staRRRshots original photo, if anyone else gives you one of these let me know, so I can sue for copyright infringement..LOL


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> WOW, I just checked my email, I got a job offer from the State of Florida.
> 
> Agency: DJJ - Juvenile Justice
> 
> Working Title:  SENIOR ATTORNEY
> 
> sweet..!!!!!



Are you kidding me? That is A-W-E-S-O-M-E!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> if you come to visit me, I promise we will meet..LOL



Hmmm...no comment. 



MICKEY88 said:


> and it's a staRRRshots original photo, if anyone else gives you one of these let me know, so I can sue for copyright infringement..LOL



Will do.  Though I don't think anyone else is likely to send me virtual flowers. (Even if it would be nice. )


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Where is Darcy? CA? I'm missing her.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Are you kidding me? That is A-W-E-S-O-M-E!



there is only one small problem ....


I'm not an attorney,


 granted attorneys and Pyrates have a lot in common,,but we don't have the license and the only Bar exam we pass involves Rum..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> there is only one small problem ....
> 
> I'm not an attorney,
> 
> granted attorneys and Pyrates have a lot in common,,but we don't have the license and the only Bar exam we pass involves Rum..



Details, details...


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Maybe I will come to visit.  If you guys ever decide to plan a DIS meet.


I will be in WDW in August.  Would love to meet you guys.


MICKEY88 said:


> ummmm I was gonna coment on this, but apparently I was hallucinating because the line I was going to reply to, doesn't exist


Sorry, Roses are nice but tulips are my favorite!


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> It is beautifal and, best of all, you don't have to remember to water it.


One thing I don't have is a green thumb


MICKEY88 said:


> WOW, I just checked my email, I got a job offer from the State of Florida.
> 
> Agency: DJJ - Juvenile Justice
> 
> Working Title:  SENIOR ATTORNEY
> 
> sweet..!!!!!



If this is the case you should have no problem finding a job in FL. I have been looking at jobs and have seen some that I would love.  I am just waiting until my son is done with 5th grade.  He is in such a great school, I can't take him out now.

I need to get my butt to bed but I am watching my guilty pleasure...Cheaters


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Details, details...



I can BS as well as any attorney I've ever met, I wonder if they'd figure it out


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> hey princesses and princes!!
> sorry I've been away so long, finding a house has been exhausting but we found one!! so we move June 1st (tomorrow) and all of the "rental" furniture should be delivered tomorrow so I will so need a break and will be checking in with you all throughout the day. you all have been busy little chatter bugs, I don't even think I could catch up the 10+ pages...I will say welcome to all of our new single friends that have joined us! grab a bar stool and let our resident painter/bartender serve you. so how are my favorite nurses, IT peeps and of course our own special pyrate doing? I have truly missed you all and hopefully my life will come back to some normalacy in the next few weeks....



  Congrats!  And welcome back.  We missed you.  




CoasterAddict said:


> Does the special pyrate get to ride a special bus?



 Hmmmm.....   I wouldn't be surprised to catch him on this one...






Or Maybe it's this one...








NJDiva said:


> such a wuss...



  Naaa...  not a wuss.   More like I know how this group can get,   so sometimes it's better to avoid getting the snowball started.  Especcially first thing in the morning.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I don't think he's a wuss.  It's just that the number of comments rolling around in his head sometimes shorts him out like a piece of electrical equipment.



   Oh!  That too.    # of comments rolling around + internal DIS Content filter can EASILY result in a complete and total hardware crash.

  Thankfully I've installed a failsafe that will result in a simple "no comment" being outputted instead of a hardware crash.     Getting replacement parts can be difficult,   and the reboot-time is a b*tch.




MICKEY88 said:


> no, more like 100+ MPH at ground level..



 With some of the roads up here in PA,   That could easily result in your going airborne! 



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hey Vacation buddy! We're getting so close. I try not to think about it too much or I wouldn't be getting anything done at work.
> I always burn and then tan.  This weekend I did pretty good, but am still burned a little bit on the upper part of my back.  That area is the hardest to reach, even with the spray stuff.



  Sounds like you may need a helping hand.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Also afraid of heights here. I've never been on TOT. That's a cute story though and I bet it's fun to tell in retrospect.  And a whole "just engaged" day.  Did you pick up a pin from guest services? I'm going to get a first visit one for my son.




  Hmmmm....   I'm thinking we'll have to drag you onto TOT then in September...  or maybe November....  or both.

  if it'll help,  I'm sure we can arrange for some liquid courage at the Tune Inn first.




ctnurse said:


> Nicest flowers that I have gotten in a while.



  Everybody deserved random flowers at some point.    i've even been known to use FTD to send some to friends out of state before.




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Maybe I will come to visit.  If you guys ever decide to plan a DIS meet.



 WELL....  if you want to make the trip in Late July,    I'm sure something can be arranged.    My Company Picnic is at Hershey Park on July 30th this year,  and I'm still trying to figure out who to bring with my extra free ticket.





MICKEY88 said:


> WOW, I just checked my email, I got a job offer from the State of Florida.
> 
> Agency: DJJ - Juvenile Justice
> 
> Working Title:  SENIOR ATTORNEY
> 
> sweet..!!!!!





Congrats man!    Hmmmmm....  Does that mean the Pirate will possibly be moving closer to the mouse?


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> Sorry, Roses are nice but tulips are my favorite!




Hmm I could give you twolips...


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

TekMickey said:


> How cool is that. Sometimes compromise is the only option.
> That was always my downfall in my relationship with my ex.  Everytime I tried to pull something she would either not go with the flow, or figured it out before hand.  Suprises were just not my strong suit.
> 
> We will be around for 7 days so we can always catch a curb side view one of the other nights.
> I do want to experience the CG.  So I can say I have been there and done that.  Dress code tells me they probably dont sell t-shirts.



The good thing about the end of the story is that now we can EASILY go back and visit "our bench" each and every time we go.  And he gave NO indication that he was "up" to anything.  He also failed after Wishes (too crowded) and at Ghirardellis (where we shared our first "meal") for the same reason as Wishes.  If you can see Wishes another nite, then for sure, experience CG.  The dress code is kind of strict, but it is a really nice place, so it's kind of neat to dress for it.

Have fun! 

We're looking forward to OUR First trip together to DL in a few days!


----------



## ctnurse

I wish I would have went to law school instead of nursing school with the amount that lawyers charge, that is one thing I learned with my divorce.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hmmm...no comment.
> 
> 
> 
> Will do.  Though I don't think anyone else is likely to send me virtual flowers. (Even if it would be nice. )








MICKEY88 said:


> there is only one small problem ....
> 
> 
> I'm not an attorney,
> 
> 
> granted attorneys and Pyrates have a lot in common,,but we don't have the license and the only Bar exam we pass involves Rum..




I'm sure that with the combination of your sword and Rum,   you could easily resolve any.....issues...  that could arise.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> ]
> 1.With some of the roads up here in PA,   That could easily result in your going airborne!
> 
> 2.WELL....  if you want to make the trip in Late July,    I'm sure something can be arranged.    My Company Picnic is at Hershey Park on July 30th this year,  and I'm still trying to figure out who to bring with my extra free ticket.
> 
> 
> 3.Congrats man!    Hmmmmm....  Does that mean the Pirate will possibly be moving closer to the mouse?



1. I choose my roads carefully 
2. oh man, I might be in Orlando then..

3. unfortunately I'm not an attorney..LOL


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> I wish I would have went to law school instead of nursing school with the amount that lawyers charge, that is one thing I learned with my divorce.



But nursing comes with a much nicer uniform....


   ....And unlike lawyers,  many people actually hope to someday to get screwed by a nurse.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> 1. I choose my roads carefully
> 2. oh man, I might be in Orlando then..
> 
> 3. unfortunately I'm not an attorney..LOL




2.  Oh well...  Then I guess I'll just have to find a way to entertain Louisa by myself.   

3.  Pirate...Attorney....    Close enough.


  Actually....  

     You may have a few too many scruples to pass as an attorney.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1.But nursing comes with a much nicer uniform....
> 
> 
> ....2. And unlike lawyers,  many people actually hope to someday to get screwed by a nurse.


1, I agree 100%

2.
been there, done that, hoping to go back again..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Good morning DC! I'm quoting you by yourself because there's so much to quot.



DCTooTall said:


> 1)  Naaa...  not a wuss.   More like I know how this group can get,   so sometimes it's better to avoid getting the snowball started.  Especcially first thing in the morning.
> Oh!  That too.    # of comments rolling around + internal DIS Content filter can EASILY result in a complete and total hardware crash.
> Thankfully I've installed a failsafe that will result in a simple "no comment" being outputted instead of a hardware crash.     Getting replacement parts can be difficult,   and the reboot-time is a b*tch.
> 
> 
> 
> 2)  Sounds like you may need a helping hand.
> 
> 3)  Hmmmm....   I'm thinking we'll have to drag you onto TOT then in September...  or maybe November....  or both.
> if it'll help,  I'm sure we can arrange for some liquid courage at the Tune Inn first.
> 
> 
> 4) Everybody deserved random flowers at some point.    i've even been known to use FTD to send some to friends out of state before.
> 
> 5) WELL....  if you want to make the trip in Late July,    I'm sure something can be arranged.    My Company Picnic is at Hershey Park on July 30th this year,  and I'm still trying to figure out who to bring with my extra free ticket.



1) It's so hot when you start talking in geek computer speak...

2) What a helpful bunch you guys are. 

3) IDK, I have a pretty (un)healthy fear of heights. That dropping sensation gets me every time. Liquoring me up at tune inn may just lead to vomiting. 

4) Please put me on the list for flowers if you're feeling the absolute need to send some.

5) Did you say "extra free ticket".  There's an idea. Anybody want to get together in July???


----------



## ctnurse

MICKEY88 said:


> 1. I choose my roads carefully
> 2. oh man, I might be in Orlando then..
> 
> 3. unfortunately I'm not an attorney..LOL


So what exactly do you do??


DCTooTall said:


> But nursing comes with a much nicer uniform....
> 
> 
> ....And unlike lawyers,  many people actually hope to someday to get screwed by a nurse.



No comment but don't forget I am moving in with the nuns!

OK I am going to bed,  way past my bedtime...I NEED my beauty sleep!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> I wish I would have went to law school instead of nursing school with the amount that lawyers charge, that is one thing I learned with my divorce.



YES. Weddings and divorce are both way expensive.  I'm eloping next time.


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> So what exactly do you do??
> QUOTE]
> 
> I'm a Photographer, that's why I always have photos of roses...
> 
> I primarily shoot,
> model portfolios
> portraits,
> and Entertainment stuff, such as bands..
> belly Dancers..etc..


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> YES. Weddings and divorce are both way expensive.  I'm eloping next time.



do you know why divorce is so expensive..

because it's worth it..LOL


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> But nursing comes with a much nicer uniform....
> 
> 
> ....And unlike lawyers,  many people actually hope to someday to get screwed by a nurse.



LOL


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> OK I am going to bed,  way past my bedtime...I NEED my beauty sleep!



I'm right behind you on the going to bed train.  I was up way too LATE last night.


----------



## TekMickey

DCTooTall said:


> But nursing comes with a much nicer uniform....
> 
> 
> ....And unlike lawyers, many people actually hope to someday to get screwed by a nurse.


 

Oh DC went there... but too true.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

TekMickey said:


> Oh DC went there... but too true.



Yeah, the thread has been going a little crazy tonight.


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> YES. Weddings and divorce are both way expensive.  I'm eloping next time.


Wow you are much braver than me...I don't know if I would do it again????


MICKEY88 said:


> ctnurse said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what exactly do you do??
> QUOTE]
> 
> I'm a Photographer, that's why I always have photos of roses...
> 
> I primarily shoot,
> model portfolios
> portraits,
> and Entertainment stuff, such as bands..
> belly Dancers..etc..
> 
> 
> 
> I am such the poser....I always know where the camera is.
> 
> 
> MICKEY88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you know why divorce is so expensive..
> 
> because it's worth it..LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure if I agree....spent way toooooo much cash!
> 
> 
> TexasDisneyBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm right behind you on the going to bed train.  I was up way too LATE last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know me too, I need to shut of my laptop and my TV and get my azz to bed.
Click to expand...


----------



## TekMickey

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Yeah, the thread has been going a little crazy tonight.


 

DC  <--(Points fingers while playing innocent)--> Mickey


----------



## MICKEY88

Good Night, Wenches...


----------



## ctnurse

TekMickey said:


> Oh DC went there... but too true.



Then how come I am so lonely????


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Good morning DC! I'm quoting you by yourself because there's so much to quot.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) It's so hot when you start talking in geek computer speak...
> 
> 2) What a helpful bunch you guys are.
> 
> 3) IDK, I have a pretty (un)healthy fear of heights. That dropping sensation gets me every time. Liquoring me up at tune inn may just lead to vomiting.
> 
> 4) Please put me on the list for flowers if you're feeling the absolute need to send some.
> 
> 5) Did you say "extra free ticket".  There's an idea. Anybody want to get together in July???



 1.  So is that the trick to being hot?   I've been going about it wrong all these years then!  

 2. We aim to please!   

 3. TOT isn't THAT bad.  Since you can't really see how high you are,  the only issue would be the drop....  and since they actually PULL you down,  it's quicker than a freefall so you don't even get the belly in your throat feeling.

   You should try it at LEAST once....  if nothing more,  so that you can experience all the wonderful Disney Magic.

4.   Hmmm...  I guess I am a couple years overdue to send some random flowers to someone.      Now I just gotta figure out who's address I have available...   

5.  If people want to come down,  I can get additional tickets for that day for only $23.50 a piece... and get meal tickets for the picnic pavilion for $16.50 (all you can eat burgers, hotdogs, soda, icecream, etc for most of the day.).       Just let me know by the end of the month so I can order the tickets.




ctnurse said:


> So what exactly do you do??
> 
> 
> No comment but don't forget I am moving in with the nuns!
> 
> OK I am going to bed,  way past my bedtime...I NEED my beauty sleep!




   Suddenly,  for some reason,   I had an image of the Castle Anthrax pop into my head....


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> I am such the poser....I always know where the camera is.



sweet, when do you want to do a photo shoot..???


----------



## TekMickey

ctnurse said:


> Then how come I am so lonely????


 

Cause you live too far away!?   Ok now they got me doing it.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> I know me too, I need to shut of my laptop and my TV and get my azz to bed.





MICKEY88 said:


> Good Night, Wenches...



Good night!


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> Then how come I am so lonely????



because you haven't given me your address yet..


----------



## DCTooTall

TekMickey said:


> Oh DC went there... but too true.







TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Yeah, the thread has been going a little crazy tonight.



  And that's different from every other day in what way?   



TekMickey said:


> DC  <--(Points fingers while playing innocent)--> Mickey



  There is a reason that PA is so popular in this group.  



ctnurse said:


> Then how come I am so lonely????



  How can anyone be lonely with this wonderful group of friends around!?  





TekMickey said:


> Cause you live too far away!?   Ok now they got me doing it.




  Do not underestimate the POWER of the Dark Side.

.....Or the fun in being a


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Do not underestimate the POWER of the Dark Side.
> 
> .....Or the fun in being a




Darth Vader = Jedi Pyrate


----------



## ctnurse

TekMickey said:


> Oh DC went there... but too true.


The boys are a bad influence.  I guess you have been sucked in.


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Yeah, the thread has been going a little crazy tonight.


And what is different then any other night?


MICKEY88 said:


> Good Night, Wenches...


That is princess to you


MICKEY88 said:


> sweet, when do you want to do a photo shoot..???


Does it pay well? I am a single mother and need to make some money!


TekMickey said:


> Cause you live too far away!?   Ok now they got me doing it.



Like I said you have been brought over to the dark side!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 3. TOT isn't THAT bad.  Since you can't really see how high you are,  the only issue would be the drop....  and since they actually PULL you down,  it's quicker than a freefall so you don't even get the belly in your throat feeling.
> You should try it at LEAST once....  if nothing more,  so that you can experience all the wonderful Disney Magic.
> 
> 4.   Hmmm...  I guess I am a couple years overdue to send some random flowers to someone.      Now I just gotta figure out who's address I have available...
> 
> 5.  If people want to come down,  I can get additional tickets for that day for only $23.50 a piece... and get meal tickets for the picnic pavilion for $16.50 (all you can eat burgers, hotdogs, soda, icecream, etc for most of the day.).       Just let me know by the end of the month so I can order the tickets.



3) We'll see. I promise to at least keep an open mind.

4) Looks like you've discovered one way to get my address. 

5) And chocolate.  Don't forget the chocolate.  I'll look into it...


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> 1That is princess to you
> 
> 2.Does it pay well? I am a single mother and need to make some money!
> !



 1.Good Night Princess Wench

2. you will get copies of all the photos, plus dinner


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> And that's different from every other day in what way?



Well it's not really, but some days/nights the thread just explodes.  Honestly, I'm not surprised it's happened. We were due after the quiet weekend.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Well it's not really, but some days/nights the thread just explodes.  Honestly, I'm not surprised it's happened. We were due after the quiet weekend.



it tends to explode more often when the PA boys are in da house..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> Darth Vader = Jedi Pyrate







TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Well it's not really, but some days/nights the thread just explodes.  Honestly, I'm not surprised it's happened. We were due after the quiet weekend.




sometimes you just gotta explode in order to release the pent up energy.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> it tends to explode more often when the PA boys are in da house..



The PA Boys? Sounds like a 90's boy band.


----------



## TekMickey

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> The PA Boys? Sounds like a 90's boy band.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> sometimes you just gotta explode in order to release the pent up energy.



Oh gawd...


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> it tends to explode more often when the PA boys are in da house..




I think it's cause 1. We are cool...  2. The  Love us...    and 3. A healthy dose of  can always lead to a good time.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> The PA Boys? Sounds like a 90's boy band.





  Oooooooooooo....  Baaaaabbbbbbyy!


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> The PA Boys? Sounds like a 90's boy band.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7ek7SWauEI

OMG  pay close attention right after clyde peeling's reptiland


----------



## ctnurse

sometimes you just gotta explode in order to release the pent up energy.

[/QUOTE]
Typical man


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> The PA Boys? Sounds like a 90's boy band.


I loved those 90's boy bands.


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Oh gawd...





DCTooTall said:


> I think it's cause 1. We are cool...  2. The  Love us...    and 3. A healthy dose of  can always lead to a good time.



No comment!


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> No comment!



you know it's true


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> No comment!



I would like to second this.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7ek7SWauEI
> 
> OMG  pay close attention right after clyde peeling's reptiland



ummm...not sure that's an argument in your favor...


----------



## ctnurse

MICKEY88 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7ek7SWauEI
> 
> OMG  pay close attention right after clyde peeling's reptiland


LMAO!  I work out to Katy Perry so I will think about you at the gym!


MICKEY88 said:


> you know it's true



Once again NO COMMENT!


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> ummm...not sure that's an argument in your favor...



but it works, after you watch that, then meet DC and the Pyrate, you will think we are kings..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> but it works, after you watch that, then meet DC and the Pyrate, you will think we are kings..



Reverse psychology. Sneaky! 
You guys just keep daydreaming about ctnurse and I thinking you're kings.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Reverse psychology. Sneaky!
> You guys just keep daydreaming about ctnurse and I thinking you're kings.




DC can be King, I'm happy as the Pyrate


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> LMAO!  I work out to Katy Perry so I will think about you at the gym!



,, hmm thinking about me as you're getting all hot and sweaty.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7ek7SWauEI
> 
> OMG  pay close attention right after clyde peeling's reptiland



....

  I remember when that made the rounds a few months ago.  I can't believe you dug it out.   



ctnurse said:


> sometimes you just gotta explode in order to release the pent up energy.
> 
> 
> 
> Typical man







ctnurse said:


> I loved those 90's boy bands.



  As a girl,  I think you were in their demo.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I would like to second this.



  Oh you guys are no fun!  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> ummm...not sure that's an argument in your favor...



  Well,   York did show York Barbell's sign and ask if you wanted to touch his python.   

   plus.... I'm actually a PA transplant originally from Atlanta,  so I avoid the "tucky" parts of Pennsyltucky.  



MICKEY88 said:


> but it works, after you watch that, then meet DC and the Pyrate, you will think we are kings..



  True....




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Reverse psychology. Sneaky!
> You guys just keep daydreaming about ctnurse and I thinking you're kings.



  Well that would mean that you 's would potentially qualify to become Queen....  wouldn't it?  



MICKEY88 said:


> DC can be King, I'm happy as the Pyrate



    I'd like to happily accept the nomination for King,   and you are all invited to my Coronation!  

As my first official act...   I am hearby changing the official kingdom's crown to this







MICKEY88 said:


> ,, hmm thinking about me as you're getting all hot and sweaty.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Goodnight Daryl


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Goodnight Daryl



Goodnight!


----------



## KC78

Long time, no see!!!!!!! Hi Everyone!!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

KC78 said:


> Long time, no see!!!!!!! Hi Everyone!!!!



 back!!


----------



## KC78

Did I miss anything exciting????????? It's only been about 4 to 6 months since I was here!!!!!!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> ....I'd like to happily accept the nomination for King,   and you are all invited to my Coronation!
> 
> As my first official act...   I am hearby changing the official kingdom's crown to this


----------



## DCTooTall

KC78 said:


> Did I miss anything exciting????????? It's only been about 4 to 6 months since I was here!!!!!!



Well...  I'm currently working Overnights.

 The Pirate is still the Pirate.

 Louisa has a Booty Shaking Vid she refuses to share.

Darcy is headed to Cali....  and continuing her trend of introducing people who visit WDW to the wonders of the Tune Inn.


Um....  Oh...  and apparently I have a harem. 

We've also got several people preparing for trips this summer.  also looking at several people making a trip over the Oct 1st weekend.



And beyond that...   lots of happiness that Summer has arrived.  Houses being bought.  Coworkers we are wanting to kill.  Drinks being drunk.  And fun being had.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


>



nice...  but that looks like something for your kingdom.

I do not claim or pretend to be worthy to be a king of the pirate kingdom.


----------



## MICKEY88

Oh, better far to live and die
Under the brave black flag I fly,
Than play a sanctimonious part
With a pirate head and a pirate heart.

Away to the cheating world go you,
Where pirates all are well-to-do,
But I'll be true to the song I sing,
And live and die a Pirate King!

For, I am a Pirate King!
And it is, it is a glorious thing to be a pirate king!
I am a Pirate King!
(You are! Hurrah for the Pirate King!)
And it is, it is a glorious thing to be a pirate king!
(It is! Hurrah for the Pirate King!
Hurrah for the Pirate King!)

(He is the pirate king! 
He is! Hurrah for the pirate king!
And it is it is a glorious thing to be a pirate king!
It is! Hurrah for the Pirate King!
Hurrah for the Pirate King!)

When I sally forth to seek my prey
I help myself in a Royal way
I sink a few more ships, it's true
Than a well-bred monarch ought to do.

But many a king on a first class throne,
If he wants to call his crown his own,
Must somehow manage to get through
More dirty work than ever I do.

For, I am a Pirate King!
And it is, it is a glorious thing to be a pirate king!
I am a Pirate King!
(You are! Hurrah for the Pirate King!)
And it is, it is a glorious thing to be a pirate king!
(It is! Hurrah for the Pirate King!
Hurrah for the Pirate King!)

Away! 
(Away!)


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> nice...  but that looks like something for your kingdom.
> 
> I do not claim or pretend to be worthy to be a king of the pirate kingdom.



it is for my kingdom.

your kingdom is but a small piece of mine that I give to you to rule.


----------



## MICKEY88




----------



## DMass




----------



## DIS_MERI

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hey Vacation buddy! We're getting so close. I try not to think about it too much or I wouldn't be getting anything done at work.
> I always burn and then tan.  This weekend I did pretty good, but am still burned a little bit on the upper part of my back.  That area is the hardest to reach, even with the spray stuff.
> 
> Also afraid of heights here.



I'm getting super excited too, although I am channeling as much of it as possible into getting ready to go to Holiday World on Tuesday (much smaller, sorta local amusement park) so the kids don't find out about Disney.  I'm telling the kids about Disney while we are at Holiday World   I also found out a friend of mine invited the New Guy from church (the young/tall/cute one) to Holiday World (there's about 16 of us going together), not as a setup kind of thing (my other single girlfriend will be there too) but because his ex apparently got most of their friends in their split so he doesn't have a lot of peeps to hang out with.

I am going to try to get some sun today, one of my gfs has a pool for the kids to hang out in while she tries to hang onto her FL tan from her vacation last month and I try to get one   My 10yo or 8yo can do a good enough job to keep my back from getting too bad.  Although, of course, an adult male helper is an even better alternative 

I am also afraid of heights.  I'm pretty sure that I've not skipped a regular coaster since I became an adult (although I *will* skip TOT), but I remember the last time I went on one, I got to the top of the hill and told the person I was riding with that I suddenly remembered I hated roller coasters   I won't be able to ride many of the biggies at Disney since I have the 3 built in excuses with me   But, I may ride some of the ones at Holiday World since I can leave the kids with coaster disliking friends.  Apparently HW has the top rated wooden coaster for last year, which may be a bit scary for me 

I'm still dreading packing for Disney, though, lol


----------



## DCTooTall

Hmmm....

I just found out there will be a job posting for the job I do over in Pittsburgh.  

  I almost wonder if it'd be worth considering applying for the job...   But is Pittsburgh really worth the hassle of the move?

Anybody know of any redeeming qualities for Pittsburgh?    Sports don't count since I'm not a big sports fan.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> I just found out there will be a job posting for the job I do over in Pittsburgh.
> 
> I almost wonder if it'd be worth considering applying for the job...   But is Pittsburgh really worth the hassle of the move?
> 
> Anybody know of any redeeming qualities for Pittsburgh?    Sports don't count since I'm not a big sports fan.



nope, stay where you are unless you can move much closer to WDW


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> nope, stay where you are unless you can move much closer to WDW



I'm kinda leaning that way right now.    If nothing more,   flights from Pittsburg to MCO seem to run about $100 more than flights out of the Washington area.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> I just found out there will be a job posting for the job I do over in Pittsburgh.
> 
> I almost wonder if it'd be worth considering applying for the job...   But is Pittsburgh really worth the hassle of the move?
> 
> Anybody know of any redeeming qualities for Pittsburgh?    Sports don't count since I'm not a big sports fan.



I agree with the pyrate. Not worth it unless you can move close to WDW or Texas.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I agree with the pyrate. Not worth it unless you can move close to WDW or Texas.



    You just want the crash space close to the Chocolate Mecca.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> You just want the crash space close to the Chocolate Mecca.



I have a response to this...but I don't think I'll post it on the board right now. I don't have time for the conversation it would start.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I have a response to this...but I don't think I'll post it on the board right now. I don't have time for the conversation it would start.



wuss.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> wuss.



I agree 100%


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> As my first official act...   I am hearby changing the official kingdom's crown to this



OMG I need one of those!!


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

MICKEY88 said:


> Oh, better far to live and die
> Under the brave black flag I fly,
> Than play a sanctimonious part
> With a pirate head and a pirate heart.
> 
> Away to the cheating world go you,
> Where pirates all are well-to-do,
> But I'll be true to the song I sing,
> And live and die a Pirate King!
> 
> For, I am a Pirate King!
> And it is, it is a glorious thing to be a pirate king!
> I am a Pirate King!
> (You are! Hurrah for the Pirate King!)
> And it is, it is a glorious thing to be a pirate king!
> (It is! Hurrah for the Pirate King!
> Hurrah for the Pirate King!)


I am a fan of the song BUT there is a better and more up to date version from an 80's movie called "The Pirate Movie" with Kristy McNicholl.....the movie also contains a very interesting song titled "Pumpin' and Blowin".  They are referring to scuba diving but....



DCTooTall said:


> ....
> 
> As my first official act...   I am hearby changing the official kingdom's crown to this


Who do I send my address to for my crown???  And yes, I would prefer it in pink....

Just another hot as hell afternoon in Jersey....hopefully the thunder storms tonight will cool things off   I chaperoned the senior trip to Great Adventure (Six Flags) yesterday....it was absolutely disgusting.  Just picture sweaty people and pleather seats of a school bus...YUCK!  Had to head home and immediately take a shower.  Thanking God for the quiet day in the office today!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Maybe DEATHLY afraid of heights....but LOVE ToT!!!!  Ya'll should try it!  You are in an enclosed box with seat belts....not scary at all.  I even do Expedition Everest! Now if we got stuck and I ever had to WALK DOWN....


----------



## DIS_MERI

Ouch!  Sunburn!  Better to get sun here at home and hope I don't get it as badly in Disney, though   Although, I will go back and lay out with my friend again on Friday so that I can get the sides of my legs, or I will look stripey, lol.


----------



## KC78

DCTooTall said:


> Well...  I'm currently working Overnights.
> 
> The Pirate is still the Pirate.
> 
> Louisa has a Booty Shaking Vid she refuses to share.
> 
> Darcy is headed to Cali....  and continuing her trend of introducing people who visit WDW to the wonders of the Tune Inn.
> 
> 
> Um....  Oh...  and apparently I have a harem.
> 
> We've also got several people preparing for trips this summer.  also looking at several people making a trip over the Oct 1st weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> And beyond that...   lots of happiness that Summer has arrived.  Houses being bought.  Coworkers we are wanting to kill.  Drinks being drunk.  And fun being had.





Thanks for summing it all up for me Daryl! WHEWWWWWWWW!!!!! You just saved me from having to read 6 months worth of posts!!!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Who do I send my address to for my crown???  And yes, I would prefer it in pink....



  I don't remember the exact link,   but I found the crown by doing a google image search for "jeweled mickey ears".   It was for sale under one of the first links/pictures that popped up. 




RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Just another hot as hell afternoon in Jersey....hopefully the thunder storms tonight will cool things off   I chaperoned the senior trip to Great Adventure (Six Flags) yesterday....it was absolutely disgusting.  Just picture sweaty people and pleather seats of a school bus...YUCK!  Had to head home and immediately take a shower.  Thanking God for the quiet day in the office today!


 
 I don't have to do much imagining.   My first car was a '66 GTO which had pleather seats and no A/C..... and since I was in GA.... I often had to run with the heat going in the summer to keep it from overheating on me  (At least,   before I decided to just pull the thermostat out ).        I would end up having a completely soaked back-of-my-shirt from just a trip down to the store sometimes.  




DIS_MERI said:


> Ouch!  Sunburn!  Better to get sun here at home and hope I don't get it as badly in Disney, though   Although, I will go back and lay out with my friend again on Friday so that I can get the sides of my legs, or I will look stripey, lol.



  So you don't want lines?     Understood.  



KC78 said:


> Thanks for summing it all up for me Daryl! WHEWWWWWWWW!!!!! You just saved me from having to read 6 months worth of posts!!!!!


 

   I don't even think someone could read 6mo of this thread if they wanted too.    1. It'd take them at least a month to begin with considering how fast we move.... and 2.  This is actually the 2nd thread and it's only about 3 months old at this point.   I think the orginal one has scrolled into the great DIS archive in the sky.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hello my fellow DISpeeps.  I am here.  I have been reading and keeping up but haven't really felt much like posting.  My son graduates from High School today and I am NOT there sadly.  My son's district decided to move graduation a week early because they will have enough school days on the books (no snow days, hurricanes, tornados or broken toes) so they don't need an extra week of education.  My son did not inform me till two weeks ago and by that time our june schedule was fixed and I couldn't find someone to work for me.

Okay, so I am feeling like the worst mom in the world because I won't be at my son's graduation.  HOWEVER, his birth father will have his wife there taking pics and sending them to me.  I am happy that I get the pics, my son and I have had a lovely talk and I am trying to come to terms with the fact I won't be there to see my only son graduate.  I feel like the worst mom in the world at the moment.   Is there bad mom prison?  I would gladly go.

On a better note. . .My son will be here on June 11 and will be staying for the entire summer.  He is excited about being here and we have already lined up a temp job for him at the local Target (he already works at his local Target.  This is almost like a transfer).  He will go to boot camp for the Navy in September and that is all his wishes coming true. . . at this point in his life. . .lol.

So how is everyone?  I miss all of you. Will try to be more active soon. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Hello my fellow DISpeeps.  I am here.  I have been reading and keeping up but haven't really felt much like posting.  My son graduates from High School today and I am NOT there sadly.  My son's district decided to move graduation a week early because they will have enough school days on the books (no snow days, hurricanes, tornados or broken toes) so they don't need an extra week of education.  My son did not inform me till two weeks ago and by that time our june schedule was fixed and I couldn't find someone to work for me.
> 
> Okay, so I am feeling like the worst mom in the world because I won't be at my son's graduation.  HOWEVER, his birth father will have his wife there taking pics and sending them to me.  I am happy that I get the pics, my son and I have had a lovely talk and I am trying to come to terms with the fact I won't be there to see my only son graduate.  I feel like the worst mom in the world at the moment.   Is there bad mom prison?  I would gladly go.
> 
> On a better note. . .My son will be here on June 11 and will be staying for the entire summer.  He is excited about being here and we have already lined up a temp job for him at the local Target (he already works at his local Target.  This is almost like a transfer).  He will go to boot camp for the Navy in September and that is all his wishes coming true. . . at this point in his life. . .lol.
> 
> So how is everyone?  I miss all of you. Will try to be more active soon. . .


----------



## DIS_MERI

nurse.darcy said:


> Hello my fellow DISpeeps.  I am here.  I have been reading and keeping up but haven't really felt much like posting.  My son graduates from High School today and I am NOT there sadly.  My son's district decided to move graduation a week early because they will have enough school days on the books (no snow days, hurricanes, tornados or broken toes) so they don't need an extra week of education.  My son did not inform me till two weeks ago and by that time our june schedule was fixed and I couldn't find someone to work for me.
> 
> Okay, so I am feeling like the worst mom in the world because I won't be at my son's graduation.  HOWEVER, his birth father will have his wife there taking pics and sending them to me.  I am happy that I get the pics, my son and I have had a lovely talk and I am trying to come to terms with the fact I won't be there to see my only son graduate.  I feel like the worst mom in the world at the moment.   Is there bad mom prison?  I would gladly go.
> 
> On a better note. . .My son will be here on June 11 and will be staying for the entire summer.  He is excited about being here and we have already lined up a temp job for him at the local Target (he already works at his local Target.  This is almost like a transfer).  He will go to boot camp for the Navy in September and that is all his wishes coming true. . . at this point in his life. . .lol.
> 
> So how is everyone?  I miss all of you. Will try to be more active soon. . .



  You are not the worst mom in the world.  If you had never planned to attend because you didn't care, you'd be a lot closer than having circumstances you can't control.

And yay for getting to have him the entire summer.  September is a good time for boot camp.  He'll miss a lot of the hot, but get out before the snow is likely to get too bad


----------



## DisneydaveCT

nurse.darcy said:


> Hello my fellow DISpeeps.  I am here.  I have been reading and keeping up but haven't really felt much like posting.  My son graduates from High School today and I am NOT there sadly.  My son's district decided to move graduation a week early because they will have enough school days on the books (no snow days, hurricanes, tornados or broken toes) so they don't need an extra week of education.  My son did not inform me till two weeks ago and by that time our june schedule was fixed and I couldn't find someone to work for me.
> 
> Okay, so I am feeling like the worst mom in the world because I won't be at my son's graduation.  HOWEVER, his birth father will have his wife there taking pics and sending them to me.  I am happy that I get the pics, my son and I have had a lovely talk and I am trying to come to terms with the fact I won't be there to see my only son graduate.  I feel like the worst mom in the world at the moment.   Is there bad mom prison?  I would gladly go.
> 
> On a better note. . .My son will be here on June 11 and will be staying for the entire summer.  He is excited about being here and we have already lined up a temp job for him at the local Target (he already works at his local Target.  This is almost like a transfer).  He will go to boot camp for the Navy in September and that is all his wishes coming true. . . at this point in his life. . .lol.
> 
> So how is everyone?  I miss all of you. Will try to be more active soon. . .




Darcy--I share your pain.  My daughter had her junior prom two weeks ago, and I had to watch from a distance.  Her photos were beautiful, but I would have preferred to see her in person.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneydaveCT said:


> Darcy--I share your pain.  My daughter had her junior prom two weeks ago, and I had to watch from a distance.  Her photos were beautiful, but I would have preferred to see her in person.



Thank you Dave. . .I know you get it. . .its great to hear from you.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


>



Thanks sweetie. . .I needed that.



DIS_MERI said:


> You are not the worst mom in the world.  If you had never planned to attend because you didn't care, you'd be a lot closer than having circumstances you can't control.
> 
> And yay for getting to have him the entire summer.  September is a good time for boot camp.  He'll miss a lot of the hot, but get out before the snow is likely to get too bad



I know I cant control the circumstances, but it doesnt make it better.  I am an unhappy camper at the moment.  I love all of you


----------



## ahoff

That is too bad you cannot make it to the graduation, but it is not your fault.  You were planning on going but lack of communication derailed the plans.  Something that is so typical of today's teens.  If I didn't get email updates from the school I would not know what is going on as he doesn't share any info.  But you will have the summer with him!


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> Hello my fellow DISpeeps.  I am here.  I have been reading and keeping up but haven't really felt much like posting.  My son graduates from High School today and I am NOT there sadly.  My son's district decided to move graduation a week early because they will have enough school days on the books (no snow days, hurricanes, tornados or broken toes) so they don't need an extra week of education.  My son did not inform me till two weeks ago and by that time our june schedule was fixed and I couldn't find someone to work for me.
> 
> Okay, so I am feeling like the worst mom in the world because I won't be at my son's graduation.  HOWEVER, his birth father will have his wife there taking pics and sending them to me.  I am happy that I get the pics, my son and I have had a lovely talk and I am trying to come to terms with the fact I won't be there to see my only son graduate.  I feel like the worst mom in the world at the moment.   Is there bad mom prison?  I would gladly go.
> 
> On a better note. . .My son will be here on June 11 and will be staying for the entire summer.  He is excited about being here and we have already lined up a temp job for him at the local Target (he already works at his local Target.  This is almost like a transfer).  He will go to boot camp for the Navy in September and that is all his wishes coming true. . . at this point in his life. . .lol.
> 
> So how is everyone?  I miss all of you. Will try to be more active soon. . .



I'm sorry you will miss his graduation. But you are not a bad mom, from all of your stories about your son you sound like a wonderful Mom.  Try to focus on the fact that you will be seeing him soon and will get to spend the whole summer with him before he goes of to boot camp.

I hope you have a great day!


----------



## nurse.darcy

You all have made my day as did my son.  He called me this morning all ready to tell me how muchy he will miss me today and very sorry that I can't be there.  

He is excited to come out here for the summer.  Can't wait.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

nurse.darcy said:


> You all have made my day as did my son.  He called me this morning all ready to tell me how muchy he will miss me today and very sorry that I can't be there.
> 
> He is excited to come out here for the summer.  Can't wait.



How sweet of him! He sounds like a great kid.

I was thinking that I'm sorry you won't be able to see him today, too. But then it occurred to me that he has a lifetime of love and support that you have given to him and he keeps that with him always. So, in a way, I figure you're still there in spirit.


----------



## nurse.darcy

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> How sweet of him! He sounds like a great kid.
> 
> I was thinking that I'm sorry you won't be able to see him today, too. But then it occurred to me that he has a lifetime of love and support that you have given to him and he keeps that with him always. So, in a way, I figure you're still there in spirit.



Girl, he is awesome.  Several of the peeps I have met on here know him because they have seen him and met him.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Hello my fellow DISpeeps.  I am here.  I have been reading and keeping up but haven't really felt much like posting.  My son graduates from High School today and I am NOT there sadly.  My son's district decided to move graduation a week early because they will have enough school days on the books (no snow days, hurricanes, tornados or broken toes) so they don't need an extra week of education.  My son did not inform me till two weeks ago and by that time our june schedule was fixed and I couldn't find someone to work for me.
> 
> Okay, so I am feeling like the worst mom in the world because I won't be at my son's graduation.  HOWEVER, his birth father will have his wife there taking pics and sending them to me.  I am happy that I get the pics, my son and I have had a lovely talk and I am trying to come to terms with the fact I won't be there to see my only son graduate.  I feel like the worst mom in the world at the moment.   Is there bad mom prison?  I would gladly go.
> 
> On a better note. . .My son will be here on June 11 and will be staying for the entire summer.  He is excited about being here and we have already lined up a temp job for him at the local Target (he already works at his local Target.  This is almost like a transfer).  He will go to boot camp for the Navy in September and that is all his wishes coming true. . . at this point in his life. . .lol.
> 
> So how is everyone?  I miss all of you. Will try to be more active soon. . .



I'm sure it sucks, I'm sure you feel bad, however it was beyond your control, make the best of the situation, 

take the money you were going to spend on airfare etc..
and do some special things with your son when he gets to Florida,  ..such as..a fantastic graduation dinner, take him to see blueman group if he has never seen them.

my top suggestion.. Pirates Dinner Adventure.   http://www.piratesdinneradventure.com/index.php?page=Pirates-Dinner-Adventure-Orlando-Florida

I've also heard fantastic things about Treasure Tavern     http://www.treasuretavern.com/

I'm hoping to go there on my next trip home..


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> I'm sure it sucks, I'm sure you feel bad, however it was beyond your control, make the best of the situation,
> 
> take the money you were going to spend on airfare etc..
> and do some special things with your son when he gets to Florida,  ..such as..a fantastic graduation dinner, take him to see blueman group if he has never seen them.
> 
> my top suggestion.. Pirates Dinner Adventure.   http://www.piratesdinneradventure.com/index.php?page=Pirates-Dinner-Adventure-Orlando-Florida
> 
> I've also heard fantastic things about Treasure Tavern     http://www.treasuretavern.com/
> 
> I'm hoping to go there on my next trip home..




Thanks my friend.  I already have had 3 calls from him today.  He is such a wonderful boy.  I am a lucky mom.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Congrats!  And welcome back.  We missed you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELL....  if you want to make the trip in Late July,    I'm sure something can be arranged.    My Company Picnic is at Hershey Park on July 30th this year,  and I'm still trying to figure out who to bring with my extra free ticket.



oooh pick me! pick me!!


----------



## scauzilloc1121

Sitting here having an adult drink in my Disney Cup.  Looking forward to this weekend at AKV.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

I know you missed me...  so, I wanted to stop by and say wassup.  Been crazy busy at work but you are all on my mind.   just a few hours until Friday!!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> oooh pick me! pick me!!



 You're welcome to my ticket if I can't make it up to Chocolate Heaven that weekend.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

scauzilloc1121 said:


> Sitting here having an adult drink in my Disney Cup.  Looking forward to this weekend at AKV.



 Six more days for me! 


LaLalovesWDW said:


> I know you missed me...  so, I wanted to stop by and say wassup.  Been crazy busy at work but you are all on my mind.   just a few hours until Friday!!



Hi Lala! Good to hear from you.

Just sent DS off with his Dad for a few hours so I am ready for some relaxation.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Are ya'll planning a "Mass meet" in WDW yet?


----------



## Dizmom0923

nurse.darcy said:


> You all have made my day as did my son.  He called me this morning all ready to tell me how muchy he will miss me today and very sorry that I can't be there.
> 
> He is excited to come out here for the summer.  Can't wait.



Congratulations to both of you Darcy!!!!!!  To you as a great mom and to him on his graduation!


----------



## NJDiva

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You're welcome to my ticket if I can't make it up to Chocolate Heaven that weekend.


----------



## dismem98

nurse.darcy said:


> Girl, he is awesome.  Several of the peeps I have met on here know him because they have seen him and met him.





I can vouch for this having vacationed with the kid a few times.
He's good to his mom and that's a good thing.

Sorry you missed it Darcy, I know you were looking forward to it.  Tell him I expect to see him in Aug.  You know he's staying with me, right??

Patty


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Are ya'll planning a "Mass meet" in WDW yet?



Is that the normal thing to do like once a year or something?? I would love to meet everyone on here!


----------



## CoasterAddict

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Are ya'll planning a "Mass meet" in WDW yet?



Make up your mind. Mass or WDW?


----------



## TekMickey

scauzilloc1121 said:


> Sitting here having an adult drink in my Disney Cup. Looking forward to this weekend at AKV.


 
Will be there on Monday.   I can't wait.  It has been 9 long years and well over due for an out of state vacation.
Don't get me wrong, I love the job, put up with the people, but sometimes you got to get the "Hell out of Dodge".


DD's last day of elementery school today.  Next year she will be in middle school. 6th grade?!?!?  Where has my life gone.  It has passed me by confined to these 4 walls.

Hug your kids often, take pictures to remember every moment, cause one day they will be grown up.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

CoasterAddict said:


> Make up your mind. Mass or WDW?



I should have known you would catch that!


----------



## CoasterAddict

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> I should have known you would catch that!



 I don't miss much. Do miss y'all though.


----------



## Dizmom0923

TekMickey said:


> Will be there on Monday.   I can't wait.  It has been 9 long years and well over due for an out of state vacation.
> Don't get me wrong, I love the job, put up with the people, but sometimes you got to get the "Hell out of Dodge".
> 
> 
> DD's last day of elementery school today.  Next year she will be in middle school. 6th grade?!?!?  Where has my life gone.  It has passed me by confined to these 4 walls.
> 
> Hug your kids often, take pictures to remember every moment, cause one day they will be grown up.



9 years????  How did you do it???

Love your quote....so true.  My DD just graduated HS and DS is going into 5th...makes me sad.  Only good thing I do see is a possible adult Disney vacation in the future....


----------



## ctnurse

Just checking in...I have no power and has been out since I got home at 530! Called power co and it might be back on by 1045pm (at least what the message said). Since we don't have water either we went out for dinner. Now I'm on my iPhone by candlelight, how romantic


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> Just checking in...I have no power and has been out since I got home at 530! Called power co and it might be back on by 1045pm (at least what the message said). Since we don't have water either we went out for dinner. Now I'm on my iPhone by candlelight, how romantic



_I like romantic..._


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

CoasterAddict said:


> I don't miss much. Do miss y'all though.



Miss you, too....one day we may be "Home" at the same time.

Next trip maybe...Oct 2 thru 8.  Gotta get on those ADR's soon.

We're off to DL on Sunday....California here we come!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> Just checking in...I have no power and has been out since I got home at 530! Called power co and it might be back on by 1045pm (at least what the message said). Since we don't have water either we went out for dinner. Now I'm on my iPhone by candlelight, how romantic



"Can you feel the love tonight..." 
Thought you might like some mood music for your romantic night in the dark with your iPhone.  

Did they tell you why the power is out? Or was it a "you're the lucky winner" sort of thing?


----------



## MICKEY88

could somebody please put me out of my misery..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> could somebody please shoot me and put me out of my misery..



Why? Is it worse than being head butted by a 2 year old?


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Why? Is it worse than being head butted by a 2 year old?



yes


----------



## ahoff

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Six more days for me!



So, I guess the school year is different down there?  The schools here do not get out until June 24th.  Do you start earlier than the 1st week in September?  Have a good trip to DW!



wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Are ya'll planning a "Mass meet" in WDW yet?



There was once a casino meet in CT.



ctnurse said:


> Just checking in...I have no power and has been out since I got home at 530! Called power co and it might be back on by 1045pm (at least what the message said)



Sorry to hear that but at least you don't need heat and son't have to worry about frozen pipes.    Hope you get it back soon.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> yes



Then it must be quite terrible.  However, I like you too much to shoot you. Sorry.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Then it must be quite terrible.  However, I like you too much to shoot you. Sorry.



i thought texans liked shooting things..

umm a 2x4 to the back of the head would work..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ahoff said:


> So, I guess the school year is different down there?  The schools here do not get out until June 24th.  Do you start earlier than the 1st week in September?  Have a good trip to DW!



Down here the kids go from the fourth week of August to the first week of June. We used to start two weeks earlier than we do now, but the legislature moved us back. I think it had something to do with lining up the calendars of all the school districts.

Did I hear you say once that you would be in WDW for the F&W half marathon in October? I can't remember...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> i thought texans liked shooting things..
> 
> umm a 2x4 to the back of the head would work..



 I'm only Texan by transplant. If you want me to do you in, it's going to have to be with arsenic in your food or something.


----------



## ahoff

Sounds like you have the same amount of school time, just shifted by two weeks.  Florida is like that also.  A co worker always goes down the last week of August because of that, says the parks are not that crowded.

Yes, I am signed up for the W&D.  It is kind of neat running at night.  It is still quite warm though, at least it was last year.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm only Texan by transplant. If you want me to do you in, it's going to have to be with arsenic in your food or something.



oh great a faux Texan......


----------



## ahoff

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Miss you, too....one day we may be "Home" at the same time.
> 
> Next trip maybe...Oct 2 thru 8.  Gotta get on those ADR's soon.
> 
> We're off to DL on Sunday....California here we come!



Hey Mel, there is a two day overlap there, I will go home a day after you arrive.  Hope to run into you and Al!  Have a good trip to DL!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ahoff said:


> Yes, I am signed up for the W&D.  It is kind of neat running at night.  It is still quite warm though, at least it was last year.



Maybe we'll get to hang out.  I hope it's not too sticky when you guys are running. Me? I don't mind the heat, because that means it will still be warm enough for pool lounging.


----------



## MICKEY88

good night y'all


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> oh great a faux Texan......



Take it or leave it dude.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Take it or leave it dude.



dudE  ???? That's Pyrate to you , Wench


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> dudE  ???? That's Pyrate to you , Wench



My bad.

Take it or leave it PYRATE.


----------



## ahoff

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Maybe we'll get to hang out.  I hope it's not too sticky when you guys are running. Me? I don't mind the heat, because that means it will still be warm enough for pool lounging.



Sure, we can exchange service tales.  Or foreign travel stories. And I am looking forward to pool lounging, especially after the run....  I am glad my room is near the finish.


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> oooh pick me! pick me!!





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You're welcome to my ticket if I can't make it up to Chocolate Heaven that weekend.



  So...  Are we wanting to do a meet At Hershey that day?   It can definately be arranged.



wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Are ya'll planning a "Mass meet" in WDW yet?



  Not really,  however we do have several trips where several people will be down there during the same time.   





ctnurse said:


> Just checking in...I have no power and has been out since I got home at 530! Called power co and it might be back on by 1045pm (at least what the message said). Since we don't have water either we went out for dinner. Now I'm on my iPhone by candlelight, how romantic



Wait...  does that mean that your Iphone is trying to woo you?     


Hope your power returned without much hassle....  and the iphone didn't die before it did.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Morning folks... so glad its Friday!! And... tomorrow I get to start playing a crazy woman as I fight for my December ADRs... hehe...  whats on everyone'd docket for the weekend?? 

For me, probably take DD house hunting with me tomorrow, and she is begging me to take her to Sesame Place on Sunday... please someone save me from that train wreck of a park.


----------



## ctnurse

CoasterAddict said:


> Make up your mind. Mass or WDW?


Mass is closer for me ,WDW more fun!


TekMickey said:


> Will be there on Monday.   I can't wait.  It has been 9 long years and well over due for an out of state vacation.
> Don't get me wrong, I love the job, put up with the people, but sometimes you got to get the "Hell out of Dodge".
> 
> 
> DD's last day of elementery school today.  Next year she will be in middle school. 6th grade?!?!?  Where has my life gone.  It has passed me by confined to these 4 walls.
> 
> Hug your kids often, take pictures to remember every moment, cause one day they will be grown up.


Wow 9 yrs you and DD REALLY deserve a vacation.  Kids grow up WAY too fast my baby will be in the 2nd grade next year...Of course I will be only 29 when this happens.


MICKEY88 said:


> _I like romantic..._


You like a lot of things....I hope you are feeling better this am.


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> "Can you feel the love tonight..."
> Thought you might like some mood music for your romantic night in the dark with your iPhone.
> 
> Did they tell you why the power is out? Or was it a "you're the lucky winner" sort of thing?


I like the way you sing.  I am glad I had me phone, It kept me company.  I checked online and 136 people in my town had lost power.  Not really sure why but sometime between 12 and 3 am It returned.  


LaLalovesWDW said:


> Morning folks... so glad its Friday!! And... tomorrow I get to start playing a crazy woman as I fight for my December ADRs... hehe...  whats on everyone'd docket for the weekend??
> 
> For me, probably take DD house hunting with me tomorrow, and she is begging me to take her to Sesame Place on Sunday... please someone save me from that train wreck of a park.



Not sure about plans yet, but I am sure it will be something fun...I can say I have never been to Sesame Place and that is a good thing.  Good Luck with looking for a house.


TGIF  DS has PJ day at school today for $2 he can wear his jammies.  I think I will start this at my job!  The money is going to help with the Japan earthquake.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

ahoff said:


> Hey Mel, there is a two day overlap there, I will go home a day after you arrive.  Hope to run into you and Al!  Have a good trip to DL!



We'll be looking for you.  Do you still have your beard?  Post a recent pic, please!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

DCTooTall said:


> Not really,  however we do have several trips where several people will be down there during the same time.
> .




That's how it starts...I hope ya'll plan a Big one and have as much fun as we did. We only met in a big group a few times, but small groups planned different stuff like mini-golf, Jellyrolls, MGM, etc.

Started to pair off yet?  I see a couple of potential matches, but it's harder to tell without chat, too.


----------



## CoasterAddict

ahoff said:


> Sounds like you have the same amount of school time, just shifted by two weeks.  Florida is like that also.  A co worker always goes down the last week of August because of that, says the parks are not that crowded.
> 
> Yes, I am signed up for the W&D.  It is kind of neat running at night.  It is still quite warm though, at least it was last year.



Sounds like fun. I hope to do that one some year when my fall work schedule cooperates.


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Morning folks... so glad its Friday!! And... tomorrow I get to start playing a crazy woman as I fight for my December ADRs... hehe...  whats on everyone'd docket for the weekend??
> .



I'm heading to the New Jersey Ren Faire tomorrow.

It will be interesting to see how it compares to PA's


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> You like a lot of things....I hope you are feeling better this am.
> .



I always feel better when you are here..


----------



## MICKEY88

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Started to pair off yet?  I see a couple of potential matches, but it's harder to tell without chat, too.



 uh oh, the matchmaker is waking up..


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> uh oh, the matchmaker is waking up..



Well, she does have a pretty good track record.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> That's how it starts...I hope ya'll plan a Big one and have as much fun as we did. We only met in a big group a few times, but small groups planned different stuff like mini-golf, Jellyrolls, MGM, etc.
> 
> Started to pair off yet?  I see a couple of potential matches, but it's harder to tell without chat, too.



LOL...uh oh... do we have a Millionaire Matchmaker on our hands?? LOL... I see some potential somewhere too.. just wish I saw it coming my way too... jeez.



MICKEY88 said:


> I'm heading to the New Jersey Ren Faire tomorrow.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how it compares to PA's



oooh, what part of NJ are you going to?


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


> LOL...uh oh... do we have a Millionaire Matchmaker on our hands?? LOL... I see some potential somewhere too.. just wish I saw it coming my way too... jeez.
> 
> 
> 
> oooh, what part of NJ are you going to?



I think it's in Columbus


----------



## DCTooTall

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> That's how it starts...I hope ya'll plan a Big one and have as much fun as we did. We only met in a big group a few times, but small groups planned different stuff like mini-golf, Jellyrolls, MGM, etc.
> 
> Started to pair off yet?  I see a couple of potential matches, but it's harder to tell without chat, too.




Hmmm...   Maybe it's a good thing we don't have a regular chat?   



As for starting to pair off...  Between a Pirate and all his Wenches...  and Me and my "Harem",    not sure if pairing would be the most accurate term.


----------



## CoasterAddict

Well, I won't be @WDW until Labor Day, but I am hoping to take a serious Roller Coaster Road trip that will take me from MA through OH, down to GA and back up the east coast (VA/PA/NJ) on the way home. Looking at the last week of July/first week of August. Anyone want to meet up for some coasters? ...or have a spare couch I can crash on for a night?


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> Well, I won't be @WDW until Labor Day, but I am hoping to take a serious Roller Coaster Road trip that will take me from MA through OH, down to GA and back up the east coast (VA/PA/NJ) on the way home. Looking at the last week of July/first week of August. Anyone want to meet up for some coasters? ...or have a spare couch I can crash on for a night?



will you be hitting Hershypark, and Knoebels grove..


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> As for starting to pair off...  Between a Pirate and all his Wenches...  and Me and my "Harem",    not sure if pairing would be the most accurate term.



Excellent Point..


----------



## DCTooTall

CoasterAddict said:


> Well, I won't be @WDW until Labor Day, but I am hoping to take a serious Roller Coaster Road trip that will take me from MA through OH, down to GA and back up the east coast (VA/PA/NJ) on the way home. Looking at the last week of July/first week of August. Anyone want to meet up for some coasters? ...or have a spare couch I can crash on for a night?



Should plan your swing by Hershey for July 30th since it looks like we may have a couple people showing interest at joining me on my company picnic day.  (and the discounted tickets I can get if you guys let me know far enough in advance probably won't hurt either).


As for crash space,   I'm a little off the optimal routes between parks,   but I might be able to help.


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> will you be hitting Hershypark, and Knoebels grove..



Yep, both of those are on the wish list. Also Dorney.


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> Yep, both of those are on the wish list. Also Dorney.



I'm kind of midway between the 2 , Knoebels is awesome 

I actually had a mini dismeet there in 2004


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> So...  Are we wanting to do a meet At Hershey that day?   It can definately be arranged.


Depends on if I can find decent airfare. 



ctnurse said:


> Mass is closer for me ,WDW more fun!
> 
> TGIF  DS has PJ day at school today for $2 he can wear his jammies.  I think I will start this at my job!  The money is going to help with the Japan earthquake.



Wouldn't it be fun if you could pay 2 dollars and do fun stuff at work?  Like pay $2 and have a glass of wine. Work would be more fun and it would be a great way to raise money. 



wdwtheplacetobe said:


> That's how it starts...I hope ya'll plan a Big one and have as much fun as we did. We only met in a big group a few times, but small groups planned different stuff like mini-golf, Jellyrolls, MGM, etc.
> 
> Started to pair off yet?  I see a couple of potential matches, but it's harder to tell without chat, too.



Hmmm. Maybe. Too early to tell. And besides most of us haven't met in person.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Depends on if I can find decent airfare.



 I'd recommend flying into one of the washington area airports.  Airfare is MUCH cheaper than flying into harrisburg,   and there is more competition at the airports there than Philly,  so you are more likely to find something.




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Wouldn't it be fun if you could pay 2 dollars and do fun stuff at work?  Like pay $2 and have a glass of wine. Work would be more fun and it would be a great way to raise money.



 Eh...  They'd make us pay more than $5 for the fun stuff at work.   They know we could afford it since they know how much we get paid and how desperate we are for something to break the monotony.

Then again...  what are you complaining about?  You are a teacher.  If they did the $2 to wear your PJ's bit at your school,   I'm sure you could participate.

well....

assuming your PJ's could be worn in public.


----------



## MICKEY88

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Started to pair off yet?  I see a couple of potential matches, but it's harder to tell without chat, too.




I'll help make it a little easier for you.

I've been spending a lot of time with Myself.

We have a lot in common, get along great, almost always agree on where to go for dinner, or whether to stay home and cook..

Downside.. PDAs are a little awkward.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1) I'd recommend flying into one of the washington area airports.  Airfare is MUCH cheaper than flying into harrisburg,   and there is more competition at the airports there than Philly,  so you are more likely to find something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh...  They'd make us pay more than $5 for the fun stuff at work.   They know we could afford it since they know how much we get paid and how desperate we are for something to break the monotony.
> 
> Then again...  what are you complaining about?  You are a teacher.  If they did the $2 to wear your PJ's bit at your school,   I'm sure you could participate.
> 
> well....
> 
> 2) assuming your PJ's could be worn in public.



1) Ok. Thanks for the tip. I'm keeping an eye on fares.

2) assuming I wore PJ's to bed


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> I'll help make it a little easier for you.
> 
> I've been spending a lot of time with Myself.
> 
> We have a lot in common, get along great, almost always agree on where to go for dinner, or whether to stay home and cook..
> 
> Downside.. PDAs are a little awward.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1) Ok. Thanks for the tip. I'm keeping an eye on fares.
> 
> 2) assuming I wore PJ's to bed



1.  Obviously...  BWI is the closest out of the 3 Washington airports...  but IAD and DCA aren't TOO bad.  (I tend to fly out of DCA for my Florida trips).


2.  I wasn't going to go there,  for obvious reasons.  



LOL... and now to finished getting dressed,  go eat some lunch,  And then I think I'm going to go see Xmen: First Class.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 2.  I wasn't going to go there,  for obvious reasons.



wuss


----------



## ahoff

MICKEY88 said:


> I'm heading to the New Jersey Ren Faire tomorrow.



Hey, i will be in Jersey also, going to Englishtown to see the races.  I usually go on Friday, but it is a bus trip from work, and I am the chaperone.  Sunday I am doing a century bike ride with some friends.



CoasterAddict said:


> Well, I won't be @WDW until Labor Day, but I am hoping to take a serious Roller Coaster Road trip that will take me from MA through OH, down to GA and back up the east coast (VA/PA/NJ) on the way home. Looking at the last week of July/first week of August. Anyone want to meet up for some coasters? ...or have a spare couch I can crash on for a night?



Sounds like fun.  One of these days I will make it to Ceder Point, supposed to be the best around.  Have been to Knobels and Hershey already, but Hershey has a new coaster since my last visit.  Great Adventure has some good ones, El Toro is a fave.  Are you going to Lake Compounce on your way home?  Boulderdash is pretty cool.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Wouldn't it be fun if you could pay 2 dollars and do fun stuff at work?  Like pay $2 and have a glass of wine. Work would be more fun and it would be a great way to raise money.



Actually we have something like that here at work, for $3 one can go to the pool and swim. (or pay $30 for a three month pass)  We also have an on site Starbucks, a gym and tennis courts.  And the beginnings of a mountain bike trail.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1) Ok. Thanks for the tip. I'm keeping an eye on fares.
> 
> 2) assuming I wore PJ's to bed



I'm betting that the male teachers would pay for you to wear your pjs to school


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

MICKEY88 said:


> I'll help make it a little easier for you.
> 
> I've been spending a lot of time with Myself.
> 
> We have a lot in common, get along great, almost always agree on where to go for dinner, or whether to stay home and cook..
> 
> Downside.. PDAs are a little awward.



thats hilarious!


----------



## nurse.darcy

I'm baaaaack. . .watch out everyone.  Although I will say it may be a short trip.  My son will be coming here in a couple weeks and making his presence known.  I have encouraged him to bring his own computer (he has a laptop), but if he doesn't my computer time may be seriously limited. 

If you have texted me in the past few days and I haven't responded, it is not because I don't want to talk with you, its because my phone is a POS.  I have now purchased a new phone and it will be here Monday.  "Apparently" this particular phone that I currently have is considered "critical" to update so I got some credit from Verizon to purchase a new phone.  I didn't get the greatest phone or an I-phone. . .but it will do me for awhile.  I have my old reliable phone on at the moment (just did that a few minutes ago) and should be able to read and text freely as it is a simple phone and has no memory issues. . .Hugs all. . .



MICKEY88 said:


> I'll help make it a little easier for you.
> 
> I've been spending a lot of time with Myself.
> 
> We have a lot in common, get along great, almost always agree on where to go for dinner, or whether to stay home and cook..
> 
> Downside.. PDAs are a little awkward.



That is hilarious.  I am going to steal this and use it alot.  It should work well among the interesting lot that I have been meeting locally lately.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1) Ok. Thanks for the tip. I'm keeping an eye on fares.
> 
> 2) assuming I wore PJ's to bed



Wow, the guys didn't even run with that one. . . 



DCTooTall said:


> 1.  Obviously...  BWI is the closest out of the 3 Washington airports...  but IAD and DCA aren't TOO bad.  (I tend to fly out of DCA for my Florida trips).
> 
> 
> 2.  I wasn't going to go there,  for obvious reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL... and now to finished getting dressed,  go eat some lunch,  And then I think I'm going to go see Xmen: First Class.



1.  BWI is the closest but I prefer DCA.  For some reason I just have a better experience at DCA. But just getting out of the airport and out of DC is a good 30 minutes at least.

2.  Um, no, the obvious question is WHY did you not go there. . .lol.


----------



## CoasterAddict

ahoff said:


> Are you going to Lake Compounce on your way home?  Boulderdash is pretty cool.


Went to a coaster fans' event at Lake Compounce a few years back and rode boulderdash about 30 times. It's a good ride, but that will hold me for a while.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> That is hilarious.  I am going to steal this and use it alot.  It should work well among the interesting lot that I have been meeting locally lately.
> .



Stealing from a Pyrate can be very very dangerous!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> Stealing from a Pyrate can be very very dangerous!!!



Promises, Promises. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Promises, Promises. . .



I didn't say fun..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

nurse.darcy said:


> I'm baaaaack. . .watch out everyone.  Although I will say it may be a short trip.  My son will be coming here in a couple weeks and making his presence known.  I have encouraged him to bring his own computer (he has a laptop), but if he doesn't my computer time may be seriously limited.
> 
> If you have texted me in the past few days and I haven't responded, it is not because I don't want to talk with you, its because my phone is a POS.  I have now purchased a new phone and it will be here Monday.  "Apparently" this particular phone that I currently have is considered "critical" to update so I got some credit from Verizon to purchase a new phone.  I didn't get the greatest phone or an I-phone. . .but it will do me for awhile.  I have my old reliable phone on at the moment (just did that a few minutes ago) and should be able to read and text freely as it is a simple phone and has no memory issues. . .Hugs all. . .


 Sounds like your phone was CODE BLUE.  See, I threw in that medical term just for you!  Welcome back!



nurse.darcy said:


> Wow, the guys didn't even run with that one. . .


  



nurse.darcy said:


> 1.  BWI is the closest but I prefer DCA.  For some reason I just have a better experience at DCA. But just getting out of the airport and out of DC is a good 30 minutes at least.


I'm hoping I can work it out.  My last teacher work day was today so I'll have more time to devote to planning fun things. 


nurse.darcy said:


> 2.  Um, no, the obvious question is WHY did you not go there. . .lol.


I know...this is a group who once had a conversation about the joys of honey and candle wax...


----------



## DIS_MERI

Hello SSC peeps 

I was going to attempt to answer some of the other posts, but I got lost trying to find them all, so I gave up 

So...I planned my entire vacation based on the fact that my boss needs me there every Friday (the only day I normally work) and that he could make an exception once for me to work Thursday next week....only to find out today that I could have taken an extra day in Disney!  Now, flights are stupid expensive, so I can't do that   Oh well, I guess 6 days/7 nights is good for a first visit anyway   That leaves us plenty to do next time!  My sunburn is fading nicely into a tan, and I found a swimsuit yesterday that I really love.  The problem is, my tan lines are totally different, lol (and, no, Daryl, I don't care much about tan lines....the problem was that the front and back of me were bright pink but the sides were still white).  I am going to see if tomorrow I can fix my stripes and get some sun on the areas not previously exposed so I don't burn badly on vacation


----------



## karice2

Everytime I come here, I get more and more confused.  I will have to be more vigilant.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> wuss



   You stole my post.



nurse.darcy said:


> Wow, the guys didn't even run with that one. . .



   I have to admit....   I am kind of shocked the  didn't say anything...



nurse.darcy said:


> 1.  BWI is the closest but I prefer DCA.  For some reason I just have a better experience at DCA. But just getting out of the airport and out of DC is a good 30 minutes at least.



 I've never had a bad experience out of BWI which i've flown out of a lot more times than DCA (work trips to Atlanta),   But I did kind of enjoy my DCA experience last trip to Florida.   The Hotel I got on Priceline the night before was also quite nice.    




nurse.darcy said:


> 2.  Um, no, the obvious question is WHY did you not go there. . .lol.



Well...  one contributing reason was that I had to get dressed since I had just gotten out of the shower and was getting ready to head to the movies.  

...  It's just not gentlemanly to go and start things and not complete the journey.    



DIS_MERI said:


> Hello SSC peeps
> 
> I was going to attempt to answer some of the other posts, but I got lost trying to find them all, so I gave up
> 
> So...I planned my entire vacation based on the fact that my boss needs me there every Friday (the only day I normally work) and that he could make an exception once for me to work Thursday next week....only to find out today that I could have taken an extra day in Disney!  Now, flights are stupid expensive, so I can't do that   Oh well, I guess 6 days/7 nights is good for a first visit anyway   That leaves us plenty to do next time!  My sunburn is fading nicely into a tan, and I found a swimsuit yesterday that I really love.  The problem is, my tan lines are totally different, lol (and, no, Daryl, I don't care much about tan lines....the problem was that the front and back of me were bright pink but the sides were still white).  I am going to see if tomorrow I can fix my stripes and get some sun on the areas not previously exposed so I don't burn badly on vacation



  Hmmm... First trip?   Does this mean you have more planned?    I might point out that it looks like a BUNCH of us are going to be down around the beginning of October for F&W.   



karice2 said:


> Everytime I come here, I get more and more confused.  I will have to be more vigilant.



  More and more confused?   How so?


----------



## DIS_MERI

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm... First trip?   Does this mean you have more planned?    I might point out that it looks like a BUNCH of us are going to be down around the beginning of October for F&W.



I do have more planned, and that was the weekend I had originally planned to go (before the siren song of free dining combined with SWW got me to switch to June), but I'd have to miss my Dad's 74th birthday.  Who knows how many more of those I'll get to be around for, kwim?


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

MICKEY88 said:


> I'll help make it a little easier for you.
> 
> I've been spending a lot of time with Myself.
> 
> We have a lot in common, get along great, almost always agree on where to go for dinner, or whether to stay home and cook..
> 
> Downside.. PDAs are a little awkward.


I LOVE this!  




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I know...this is a group who once had a conversation about the joys of honey and candle wax...



DAMN! I missed that conversation!! Did you talk about ice cubes as well? Sounds like we all need to watch 9 1/2 Weeks 


Weekend is packed....with not much.  I need to do some major cleaning of my house and spend some time reading at the pool.  Sunday my students graduate so I'm there for the 3 hour ceremony wearing my black academic robe and hood...it's going to be soooo hot on Sunday and I will be outside in the sun...ouch!

I need a drink!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> DAMN! I missed that conversation!! Did you talk about ice cubes as well? Sounds like we all need to watch 9 1/2 Weeks
> 
> I need a drink!



I don't think ice cubes came up. And i've never seen 9 1/2 weeks, but that's ok because everyone agrees my movie knowledge is pitiful. 

I need a drink, too. What's everyone's liquid of choice tonight? I'm leaning toward wine and I know ctnurse is with me on that.


----------



## ctnurse

LaLalovesWDW said:


> LOL...uh oh... do we have a Millionaire Matchmaker on our hands?? LOL... I see some potential somewhere too.. just wish I saw it coming my way too... jeez.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Downside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TexasDisneyBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think ice cubes came up. And i've never seen 9 1/2 weeks, but that's ok because everyone agrees my movie knowledge is pitiful.
> 
> I need a drink, too. What's everyone's liquid of choice tonight? I'm leaning toward wine and I know ctnurse is with me on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I think you and I are long lost sisters I like the way you think I just poured a glass.  Now I just have to figure out a way to get to F&W this year.
Click to expand...


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I don't think ice cubes came up. And i've never seen 9 1/2 weeks, but that's ok because everyone agrees my movie knowledge is pitiful.
> 
> I need a drink, too. What's everyone's liquid of choice tonight? I'm leaning toward wine and I know ctnurse is with me on that.




I'm with my scrapbooking peeps tonight and we were between wine and skinny margaritas.....went with the margaritas


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> LOL I think you and I are long lost sisters I like the way you think I just poured a glass.  Now I just have to figure out a way to get to F&W this year.



Come with us in september or november...


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> I didn't say fun..



I know you didn't. . .but that's okay. . .This princess is happy that you are heading to a r/f for fun in NJ tomorrow. . .enjoy.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sounds like your phone was CODE BLUE.  See, I threw in that medical term just for you!  Welcome back!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping I can work it out.  My last teacher work day was today so I'll have more time to devote to planning fun things.
> 
> I know...this is a group who once had a conversation about the joys of honey and candle wax...



The boys have so many comments when we don't go there . . .



DIS_MERI said:


> Hello SSC peeps
> 
> I was going to attempt to answer some of the other posts, but I got lost trying to find them all, so I gave up
> 
> So...I planned my entire vacation based on the fact that my boss needs me there every Friday (the only day I normally work) and that he could make an exception once for me to work Thursday next week....only to find out today that I could have taken an extra day in Disney!  Now, flights are stupid expensive, so I can't do that   Oh well, I guess 6 days/7 nights is good for a first visit anyway   That leaves us plenty to do next time!  My sunburn is fading nicely into a tan, and I found a swimsuit yesterday that I really love.  The problem is, my tan lines are totally different, lol (and, no, Daryl, I don't care much about tan lines....the problem was that the front and back of me were bright pink but the sides were still white).  I am going to see if tomorrow I can fix my stripes and get some sun on the areas not previously exposed so I don't burn badly on vacation



Ms Dis Meri. . .nice new pic.  Surprised the boys haven't picked up on it.  Or if they did, I just haven't read far enough.  



karice2 said:


> Everytime I come here, I get more and more confused.  I will have to be more vigilant.



Don't try to get straight. . .stay confused. . .it works better.



DCTooTall said:


> You stole my post.
> 
> I have to admit....   I am kind of shocked the  didn't say anything...
> 
> I've never had a bad experience out of BWI which i've flown out of a lot more times than DCA (work trips to Atlanta),   But I did kind of enjoy my DCA experience last trip to Florida.   The Hotel I got on Priceline the night before was also quite nice.
> 
> Well...  one contributing reason was that I had to get dressed since I had just gotten out of the shower and was getting ready to head to the movies.
> 
> ...  It's just not gentlemanly to go and start things and not complete the journey.
> 
> Hmmm... First trip?   Does this mean you have more planned?    I might point out that it looks like a BUNCH of us are going to be down around the beginning of October for F&W.
> 
> More and more confused?   How so?



Except for the fact that you talked gentlemanly while mentioning you and the Pyrate, I really have nothing more to say. . .ROFLMAO. . .




RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I LOVE this!
> 
> DAMN! I missed that conversation!! Did you talk about ice cubes as well? Sounds like we all need to watch 9 1/2 Weeks
> 
> 
> Weekend is packed....with not much.  I need to do some major cleaning of my house and spend some time reading at the pool.  Sunday my students graduate so I'm there for the 3 hour ceremony wearing my black academic robe and hood...it's going to be soooo hot on Sunday and I will be outside in the sun...ouch!
> 
> I need a drink!



As long as its wine. . .lol.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I don't think ice cubes came up. And i've never seen 9 1/2 weeks, but that's ok because everyone agrees my movie knowledge is pitiful.
> 
> I need a drink, too. What's everyone's liquid of choice tonight? I'm leaning toward wine and I know ctnurse is with me on that.



Well I am with you girls on wine, and I think I actually have 9.5 weeks on dvd or maybe on vhs (I would have to go to my storage box to find it. . .



ctnurse said:


> LaLalovesWDW said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...uh oh... do we have a Millionaire Matchmaker on our hands?? LOL... I see some potential somewhere too.. just wish I saw it coming my way too... jeez.
> 
> Um she is just a matchmaker by heart.  Its okay, there is potential here. . .just waiting to see what pops up. . .lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Downside
> 
> LOL I think you and I are long lost sisters I like the way you think I just poured a glass.  Now I just have to figure out a way to get to F&W this year.
Click to expand...


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Come with us in september or november...



Details please....Which one?


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> LOL I think you and I are long lost sisters I like the way you think I just poured a glass.  Now I just have to figure out a way to get to F&W this year.



  Just be careful when you share the wine with Darcy.   It can be DANGEROUS!  



ctnurse said:


> Details please....Which one?



Well,  We may have crash space available for the September/october trip.   I'm getting a room at Bonnet Creek Sept 27th-Oct 4th which is the start of F&W, MK's 40th Bday,  and also I think the race is that weekend,  so some of our runners will be down there for that too.

You are more than welcome to join in the fun!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> Details please....Which one?



I'll be there September 30 to October 3 and (probably) November 10 to 13. I haven't bought my nov. tickets yet. Both trips are during F&W so you can take your pick.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'll be there September 30 to October 3 and (probably) November 10 to 13. I haven't bought my nov. tickets yet. Both trips are during F&W so you can take your pick.



The November dates also fall over the Festival of the Masters... so you can get your Disney fix,  Massive amounts of Alcohol fix,  and Art fix,  all in the same trip.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Hey Missy! I noticed your new pic, too. Very pretty!  The only way I've ever had blond hair is the chemically treated way.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> The November dates also fall over the Festival of the Masters... so you can get your Disney fix,  Massive amounts of Alcohol fix,  and Art fix,  all in the same trip.



That's a lot of fixin...must be the southern Atlanta boy coming out.


----------



## ctnurse

DCTooTall said:


> Just be careful when you share the wine with Darcy.   It can be DANGEROUS!
> 
> 
> 
> Well,  We may have crash space available for the September/october trip.   I'm getting a room at Bonnet Creek Sept 27th-Oct 4th which is the start of F&W, MK's 40th Bday,  and also I think the race is that weekend,  so some of our runners will be down there for that too.
> 
> You are more than welcome to join in the fun!





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'll be there September 30 to October 3 and (probably) November 10 to 13. I haven't bought my nov. tickets yet. Both trips are during F&W so you can take your pick.





DCTooTall said:


> The November dates also fall over the Festival of the Masters... so you can get your Disney fix,  Massive amounts of Alcohol fix,  and Art fix,  all in the same trip.


OK I need to figure out if I can make either of these dates work?  I am already going to be there Aug 17 to 26 with DS.  


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hey Missy! I noticed your new pic, too. Very pretty!  The only way I've ever had blond hair is the chemically treated way.



Blondes have more fun!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> That's a lot of fixin...must be the southern Atlanta boy coming out.



Ya'll know ya wanna come and git all the fixin's,   so why not come and join us.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> OK I need to figure out if I can make either of these dates work?  I am already going to be there Aug 17 to 26 with DS.
> 
> 
> Blondes have more fun!



Which is why I keep changing my hair color.  Actually, I'm sort of riding the line between blond and brown right now.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Ya'll know ya wanna come and git all the fixin's,   so why not come and join us.



Thanks. I have the largest grin right now.Hahaha.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hmmm. Maybe. Too early to tell. And besides most of us haven't met in person.



BTW---I met Al in person 3 and 1/2 months AFTER we started "talking" only to each other!  Make Friends....ya never know!  By the time we actually met it was WAY TOO LATE...We were HOOKED!

EVERYTHING happens for a REASON!!!


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> Blondes have more fun!



that might be true, but women who hang out with Pyrates have the most fun !!


----------



## MICKEY88

DIS_MERI said:


> Hello SSC peeps
> 
> I am going to see if tomorrow I can fix my stripes and get some sun on the areas not previously exposed so I don't burn badly on vacation



I have a 6 ft privacy fence if you'd like to use my back yard to get an all over tan


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I need a drink, too. What's everyone's liquid of choice tonight? I'm leaning toward wine and I know ctnurse is with me on that.



Rum,, always Rum


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> :
> I have to admit....   I am kind of shocked the  didn't say anything...


The Pyrate never concerns himself with what a Lady/Princess/Wench , wears to bed, it's the fact that she's there, that counts


----------



## DisneydaveCT

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I need a drink, too. What's everyone's liquid of choice tonight? I'm leaning toward wine and I know ctnurse is with me on that.



Wine is my #1 choice.  



CoasterAddict said:


> Well, I won't be @WDW until Labor Day, but I am hoping to take a serious Roller Coaster Road trip that will take me from MA through OH, down to GA and back up the east coast (VA/PA/NJ) on the way home. Looking at the last week of July/first week of August. Anyone want to meet up for some coasters? ...or have a spare couch I can crash on for a night?



If you are passing through Northern VA, give me a shout.  It would be great to see you again.



ctnurse said:


> LOL I think you and I are long lost sisters I like the way you think I just poured a glass.  Now I just have to figure out a way to get to F&W this year.



Today, I'm figuring out how to fit a trip to WDW for F&W during my busy schedule this coming fall.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneydaveCT said:


> Wine is my #1 choice.
> Today, I'm figuring out how to fit a trip to WDW for F&W during my busy schedule this coming fall.



Come on down. . .lol.


----------



## DIS_MERI

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> And i've never seen 9 1/2 weeks, but that's ok because everyone agrees my movie knowledge is pitiful.



My movie knowledge is also pitiful, Louisa, so don't let those movie bullies let you feel like you are alone  




nurse.darcy said:


> Ms Dis Meri. . .nice new pic.  Surprised the boys haven't picked up on it.  Or if they did, I just haven't read far enough.



Thanks   Probably needed the swimsuit pic to get too many comments 



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hey Missy! I noticed your new pic, too. Very pretty!  The only way I've ever had blond hair is the chemically treated way.



Thanks to you, too   I am not naturally blonde either, although the color I use now exactly matches my 4yoDDs hair color, lol.  I was a towhead when I was little too, but the way my hair keeps getting darker it'll be black (where it isn't gray) by the time I'm 60!


Found out New Guy isn't going to Holiday World with us next week (he couldn't get the time off work).  Probably just as well, since our group would have 2 married couples and 2 single ladies with 1 single guy (and 10 kids).  Might have been awkward....although my single gf says she's not riding rides, so I might be riding with a 14yo guy, unless I chicken out on the coasters


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Hey guys! Hope everyone had a great week! They really screwed with my schedule last week so I wasn't able to get on here much. I worked days Monday and Tuesday and swings Wednesday through Friday. I am EXHAUSTED though. This job requires so much walking. I kid you not, I walked a total of 15 floors with 3 wings each last night. My legs are sore beyond belief but it's a good kind of sore. haha. I have 2 days off now and then have to call in to work on Monday at 0630(yuck!) to see when I work. Oh the joys of being on call.


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> Hey guys! Hope everyone had a great week! They really screwed with my schedule last week so I wasn't able to get on here much. I worked days Monday and Tuesday and swings Wednesday through Friday. I am EXHAUSTED though. This job requires so much walking. I kid you not, I walked a total of 15 floors with 3 wings each last night. My legs are sore beyond belief but it's a good kind of sore. haha. I have 2 days off now and then have to call in to work on Monday at 0630(yuck!) to see when I work. Oh the joys of being on call.



Just think of the bright side.

1. It will help you afford a Disney Trip.

2. It's getting you in good walking shape to be able to survive a Disney Trip.


----------



## DIS_MERI

Sigh, just when the biggest worry that I thought I had was working on my tan....my Mom calls and says my oldest brother has been hospitalized and they aren't sure what is wrong with him, but that it might have been a seizure (they've ruled out heart attack and stroke, apparently).


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

DIS_MERI said:


> Sigh, just when the biggest worry that I thought I had was working on my tan....my Mom calls and says my oldest brother has been hospitalized and they aren't sure what is wrong with him, but that it might have been a seizure (they've ruled out heart attack and stroke, apparently).



I hope it turns out to be nothing serious.  Sorry to read this.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> Just think of the bright side.
> 
> 1. It will help you afford a Disney Trip.
> 
> 2. It's getting you in good walking shape to be able to survive a Disney Trip.



haha yeah well I won't be doing any Disney parks(probably DL but we'll see) until October or December. 



DIS_MERI said:


> Sigh, just when the biggest worry that I thought I had was working on my tan....my Mom calls and says my oldest brother has been hospitalized and they aren't sure what is wrong with him, but that it might have been a seizure (they've ruled out heart attack and stroke, apparently).



Oh no! I'm sorry to hear that. My thoughts are with you and your family. Please keep us posted.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> Sigh, just when the biggest worry that I thought I had was working on my tan....my Mom calls and says my oldest brother has been hospitalized and they aren't sure what is wrong with him, but that it might have been a seizure (they've ruled out heart attack and stroke, apparently).



 I'm sorry.  Sending your family . Let us know what happens.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

DIS_MERI said:


> Sigh, just when the biggest worry that I thought I had was working on my tan....my Mom calls and says my oldest brother has been hospitalized and they aren't sure what is wrong with him, but that it might have been a seizure (they've ruled out heart attack and stroke, apparently).



Good news that it's not a heart attack or stroke!  Pray for the best!  Your family will get thru this together!


----------



## CoasterAddict

ahoff said:


> Are you going to Lake Compounce on your way home?  Boulderdash is pretty cool.


Went to a coaster fans' event at Lake Compounce a few years back and rode boulderdash about 30 times. It's a good ride, but that will hold me for a while.


----------



## CoasterAddict

DIS_MERI...Hope your brother is doing OK.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

DIS_MERI said:


> Sigh, just when the biggest worry that I thought I had was working on my tan....my Mom calls and says my oldest brother has been hospitalized and they aren't sure what is wrong with him, but that it might have been a seizure (they've ruled out heart attack and stroke, apparently).



I join my fellow members of this thread in wishing that your brother has a speedy recovery.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

After another special day spending time with cancer survivors and their caregivers, I am relaxing on my balcony while enjoying a glass of wine. Only thing, there isn't a  here to enjoy the wine with me by candlelight.


----------



## DIS_MERI

Posting from my phone since thunderstorms are moving in and the friend I'm house-sitting for has hughesnet, which doesn't like storms....


Went to visit my brother earlier.  The kids made cards for him and you could tell he was touched.  He told me exactly what happened, and it definitely sounded like a seizure of some sort, although they still need to do an eeg on him.  But, it is probably linked to all the surgery they had to do on him following his suicide attempt 18 years ago.  The bullet lodged where his left eye used to be and some bone (and maybe bullet) fragments had to be cleaned out of his cranium and they said he might have issues in 15-20 years.  When I first got the message from Mom, my heart sank at "I have to tell you what happened to Mike..." because I was afraid he had tried something again (he was going to back in 2003 but he called me (in England) to say goodbye and I called back and told Dad and got him  some intervention).  The best thing so far about this seizure is that he was going in and out of consciousness and thought he was dying and he was really glad to still be alive.  What a day!


----------



## CoasterAddict

DisneydaveCT said:


> After another special day spending time with cancer survivors and their caregivers, I am relaxing on my balcony while enjoying a glass of wine. Only thing, there isn't a  here to enjoy the wine with me by candlelight.



Oh gosh, your power is out?


----------



## DisneydaveCT

CoasterAddict said:


> Oh gosh, your power is out?


----------



## CoasterAddict

DisneydaveCT said:


>



Got to maintain the "double entendre" chops.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> Posting from my phone since thunderstorms are moving in and the friend I'm house-sitting for has hughesnet, which doesn't like storms....
> 
> 
> Went to visit my brother earlier.  The kids made cards for him and you could tell he was touched.  He told me exactly what happened, and it definitely sounded like a seizure of some sort, although they still need to do an eeg on him.  But, it is probably linked to all the surgery they had to do on him following his suicide attempt 18 years ago.  The bullet lodged where his left eye used to be and some bone (and maybe bullet) fragments had to be cleaned out of his cranium and they said he might have issues in 15-20 years.  When I first got the message from Mom, my heart sank at "I have to tell you what happened to Mike..." because I was afraid he had tried something again (he was going to back in 2003 but he called me (in England) to say goodbye and I called back and told Dad and got him  some intervention).  The best thing so far about this seizure is that he was going in and out of consciousness and thought he was dying and he was really glad to still be alive.  What a day!



 I hope you are relaxing now. You deserve a break after this rollercoaster day. Speaking of rollercoasters, isn't it about time for you to be springing the Disney trip on your kids?


----------



## nurse.darcy

bluedevilinaz said:


> Hey guys! Hope everyone had a great week! They really screwed with my schedule last week so I wasn't able to get on here much. I worked days Monday and Tuesday and swings Wednesday through Friday. I am EXHAUSTED though. This job requires so much walking. I kid you not, I walked a total of 15 floors with 3 wings each last night. My legs are sore beyond belief but it's a good kind of sore. haha. I have 2 days off now and then have to call in to work on Monday at 0630(yuck!) to see when I work. Oh the joys of being on call.



It will get you in shape for when I am in Vegas next month and want to walk the strip.



DCTooTall said:


> Just think of the bright side.
> 
> 1. It will help you afford a Disney Trip.
> 
> 2. It's getting you in good walking shape to be able to survive a Disney Trip.



Again, the survival aspect. . .



DIS_MERI said:


> Sigh, just when the biggest worry that I thought I had was working on my tan....my Mom calls and says my oldest brother has been hospitalized and they aren't sure what is wrong with him, but that it might have been a seizure (they've ruled out heart attack and stroke, apparently).



Oh hun, this is a hard one.  My sister made several suicide attempts.  She is now 45 and doing well.  Hasn't made an attempt in 20 years.  I hope everything goes well.  Seizures are at least controllable.  I am praying for you and your family.



bluedevilinaz said:


> haha yeah well I won't be doing any Disney parks(probably DL but we'll see) until October or December.
> 
> Oh no! I'm sorry to hear that. My thoughts are with you and your family. Please keep us posted.



BUT, you will have to walk the length of the strip twice. . .I love walking through the casinos, so when I am there get ready. . .



DisneydaveCT said:


> After another special day spending time with cancer survivors and their caregivers, I am relaxing on my balcony while enjoying a glass of wine. Only thing, there isn't a  here to enjoy the wine with me by candlelight.



Well, if you were in Florida. . .just sayin. . .



CoasterAddict said:


> Oh gosh, your power is out?





CoasterAddict said:


> Got to maintain the "double entendre" chops.



I only need to respond to this once. . .OMG. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning my friends.  Well, its Sunday.  Just have to say I hope you all are having a great day.  Hugs and happy Sunday to all.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

CoasterAddict said:


> Oh gosh, your power is out?





CoasterAddict said:


> Got to maintain the "double entendre" chops.


----------



## ctnurse

DIS_MERI said:


> Sigh, just when the biggest worry that I thought I had was working on my tan....my Mom calls and says my oldest brother has been hospitalized and they aren't sure what is wrong with him, but that it might have been a seizure (they've ruled out heart attack and stroke, apparently).


My thoughts with you and your family....Like Darcy said seizures can be well controlled.


DisneydaveCT said:


> After another special day spending time with cancer survivors and their caregivers, I am relaxing on my balcony while enjoying a glass of wine. Only thing, there isn't a  here to enjoy the wine with me by candlelight.


I did the same thing last night.  I found this great cheese shop yesterday, so I enjoyed the wine with this great goat cheese, bread, and snack mix.  All of which I got there!!!! It got a little cool so I had to come inside, but still enjoyed it.


nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning my friends.  Well, its Sunday.  Just have to say I hope you all are having a great day.  Hugs and happy Sunday to all.



Good morning to you to Darcy!  It is a great day.



Somehow DS talked me into a pet....we went to his school yesterday for   a  20th anniversary festival and we came home with 2 hissing cockroaches.   So we are the proud owners of 2 female cockroaches DS has named cockies....Since he can't tell them apart???  I am still in bed enjoying a nice hot cup of coffee listening to DS sing Justin Bieber.  I got him an Ipod since I was sick of listening to Justin Bieber sing now I am listening to DS sing. I can't  decide what is worse???  I hope everyone has a great day.  I am trying to decide what to do today??


----------



## NJDiva

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You're welcome to my ticket if I can't make it up to Chocolate Heaven that weekend.



so why can't you go??? that would be so sad......


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> My thoughts with you and your family....Like Darcy said seizures can be well controlled.
> 
> I did the same thing last night.  I found this great cheese shop yesterday, so I enjoyed the wine with this great goat cheese, bread, and snack mix.  All of which I got there!!!! It got a little cool so I had to come inside, but still enjoyed it.
> 
> 
> Good morning to you to Darcy!  It is a great day.
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow DS talked me into a pet....we went to his school yesterday for   a  20th anniversary festival and we came home with 2 hissing cockroaches.   So we are the proud owners of 2 female cockroaches DS has named cockies....Since he can't tell them apart???  I am still in bed enjoying a nice hot cup of coffee listening to DS sing Justin Bieber.  I got him an Ipod since I was sick of listening to Justin Bieber sing now I am listening to DS sing. I can't  decide what is worse???  I hope everyone has a great day.  I am trying to decide what to do today??



I am sorry, but the words "pet" and cockroach" should never be used in the same sentence. . .just sayin. . .lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJDiva said:


> so why can't you go??? that would be so sad......



My thoughts exactly.. .I am still trying to figure out a way to do this and also head to Vegas. . .Ya know. . .


----------



## CoasterAddict

nurse.darcy said:


> My thoughts exactly.. .I am still trying to figure out a way to do this and also head to Vegas. . .Ya know. . .



Hmmm, looks like we're approaching critical mass...will see if I can adjust my coaster road trip schedule...


----------



## cmc08

I'm a bit of a newbie on here but it's just after 5pm over here in Ireland so thought I'd say Hi! 
It's a pretty wet evening and doesn't look too good for the rest of the night... especially when I'll be out working in the rain all night! The joys of night shifts!  lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

cmc08 said:


> I'm a bit of a newbie on here but it's just after 5pm over here in Ireland so thought I'd say Hi!
> It's a pretty wet evening and doesn't look too good for the rest of the night... especially when I'll be out working in the rain all night! The joys of night shifts!  lol



  to the crazy Singles Social Club (well, I am crazy anyway. . .everyone else has to speak for themselves). . .its the weekend and kinda slow around here, although it has been doing pretty good this weekend.  Pull up a barstool and have a seat. . .join in on the action and have fun.


----------



## nurse.darcy

CoasterAddict said:


> Hmmm, looks like we're approaching critical mass...will see if I can adjust my coaster road trip schedule...



For me it really depends on when my son comes out here.  Although I would bring him with me. . .he is an adult after all. . .and has a driver's license and is NOT a drinker.  Can you say "designated driver"?


----------



## CoasterAddict

nurse.darcy said:


> For me it really depends on when my son comes out here.  Although I would bring him with me. . .he is an adult after all. . .and has a driver's license and is NOT a drinker.  Can you say "designated driver"?


Well, that's certainly convenient. It'd mean you have to behave though, right?


----------



## nurse.darcy

CoasterAddict said:


> Well, that's certainly convenient. It'd mean you have to behave though, right?



Well, I would have to be reasonable at least. I couldn't get ridiculous. . .lol.  But that is probably a good thing. . .though my son has made sure that Patty (dismem98) and I got back from Tune Inn Lounge safely on more than one occasion. . .


----------



## cmc08

nurse.darcy said:


> to the crazy Singles Social Club (well, I am crazy anyway. . .everyone else has to speak for themselves). . .its the weekend and kinda slow around here, although it has been doing pretty good this weekend.  Pull up a barstool and have a seat. . .join in on the action and have fun.





nurse.darcy said:


> For me it really depends on when my son comes out here.  Although I would bring him with me. . .he is an adult after all. . .and has a driver's license and is NOT a drinker.  Can you say "designated driver"?



Thanks for the welcome! 
Also very handy having a designated driver around, though when I've done it, my friends tend to over do the liquid intake and are literally rolled out of the car at the end!  Always good to give more proof to a stereotype! lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

cmc08 said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> Also very handy having a designated driver around, though when I've done it, my friends tend to over do the liquid intake and are literally rolled out of the car at the end!  Always good to give more proof to a stereotype! lol



Omg, so true. . .this is so normal. . .lol.


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

DisneydaveCT said:


> After another special day spending time with cancer survivors and their caregivers, I am relaxing on my balcony while enjoying a glass of wine. Only thing, there isn't a  here to enjoy the wine with me by candlelight.



So funny!  I was on my balcony with some wine too last night!  I just planted flowers in my deck boxes and set up the deck lights.  Unfortunately my "candle" was a bug candle 



DIS_MERI said:


> Posting from my phone since thunderstorms are moving in and the friend I'm house-sitting for has hughesnet, which doesn't like storms....
> 
> 
> Went to visit my brother earlier.  The kids made cards for him and you could tell he was touched.  He told me exactly what happened, and it definitely sounded like a seizure of some sort, although they still need to do an eeg on him.  But, it is probably linked to all the surgery they had to do on him following his suicide attempt 18 years ago.  The bullet lodged where his left eye used to be and some bone (and maybe bullet) fragments had to be cleaned out of his cranium and they said he might have issues in 15-20 years.  When I first got the message from Mom, my heart sank at "I have to tell you what happened to Mike..." because I was afraid he had tried something again (he was going to back in 2003 but he called me (in England) to say goodbye and I called back and told Dad and got him  some intervention).  The best thing so far about this seizure is that he was going in and out of consciousness and thought he was dying and he was really glad to still be alive.  What a day!


Wishing your brother all the best as he recovers  



nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning my friends.  Well, its Sunday.  Just have to say I hope you all are having a great day.  Hugs and happy Sunday to all.


Thanks Darcy!  I'm heading out to high school graduation for my students.  It's an outside ceremony so I am really hoping the rain holds off until after 7pm!!  Then its off to Stop and Shop for the weekly trip!



ctnurse said:


> I did the same thing last night.  I found this great cheese shop yesterday, so I enjoyed the wine with this great goat cheese, bread, and snack mix.  All of which I got there!!!! It got a little cool so I had to come inside, but still enjoyed it.
> 
> Somehow DS talked me into a pet....we went to his school yesterday for   a  20th anniversary festival and we came home with 2 hissing cockroaches.   So we are the proud owners of 2 female cockroaches DS has named cockies....Since he can't tell them apart???



Nice! Goat cheese and snack mix!  Geez, if we all lived closer we could be on the deck with wine AND sharing some laughs!

I was thinking a nice pet would be a fish! Insects as pets? You are a brave woman!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> So funny!  I was on my balcony with some wine too last night!  I just planted flowers in my deck boxes and set up the deck lights.  Unfortunately my "candle" was a bug candle
> 
> 
> Wishing your brother all the best as he recovers
> 
> 
> Thanks Darcy!  I'm heading out to high school graduation for my students.  It's an outside ceremony so I am really hoping the rain holds off until after 7pm!!  Then its off to Stop and Shop for the weekly trip!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Goat cheese and snack mix!  Geez, if we all lived closer we could be on the deck with wine AND sharing some laughs!
> 
> I was thinking a nice pet would be a fish! Insects as pets? You are a brave woman!!



OMG Karen, you are truly one of us. . .lol


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> Somehow DS talked me into a pet....we went to his school yesterday for   a  20th anniversary festival and we came home with 2 hissing cockroaches.   So we are the proud owners of 2 female cockroaches DS has named cockies....Since he can't tell them apart???


 I thought you were going to say you adopted a cat or something. 


NJDiva said:


> so why can't you go??? that would be so sad......





nurse.darcy said:


> My thoughts exactly.. .I am still trying to figure out a way to do this and also head to Vegas. . .Ya know. . .





CoasterAddict said:


> Hmmm, looks like we're approaching critical mass...will see if I can adjust my coaster road trip schedule...


Ok, ok...looks like the east coast had better prepare itself for a little Texas at the end of July. 


cmc08 said:


> I'm a bit of a newbie on here but it's just after 5pm over here in Ireland so thought I'd say Hi!
> It's a pretty wet evening and doesn't look too good for the rest of the night... especially when I'll be out working in the rain all night! The joys of night shifts!  lol



 to the board!!

I am off to begin packing for my trip...


----------



## cmc08

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> to the board!!
> 
> I am off to begin packing for my trip...



Thanks for the Welcome!

Sounds like a nice way to spend the evening by packing for your trip! Though I'll not be doing that for a while yet... aim is to be over for the Marathon weekend in January... hopefully!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

nurse.darcy said:


> It will get you in shape for when I am in Vegas next month and want to walk the strip.
> 
> 
> BUT, you will have to walk the length of the strip twice. . .I love walking through the casinos, so when I am there get ready. . .



Hahaha Yeah... We'll see how I feel. Depends on what schedule they have me working. I won't know until 6:30am each day. Oh the joys of being on call.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

cmc08 said:


> I'm a bit of a newbie on here but it's just after 5pm over here in Ireland so thought I'd say Hi!
> It's a pretty wet evening and doesn't look too good for the rest of the night... especially when I'll be out working in the rain all night! The joys of night shifts!  lol




!! Its a great, crazy, funny, and unpredictable group.... 

I hope everyone is having an enjoyable weekend.  I've been pretty busy the last week or so with house-hunting (that I am growing vastly frustrated with), getting ready for preschool graduation next week, and waiting word on my Dad's condition. 

Today I just did some last errands before the work week, took DD to see Kung Fu Panda 2, which was really good surprisingly, and now catching the X-Men marathon while making our Sunday dinner. 

The CM that I met when I was at Disney last month and I have been speaking a few times a week, or texting and he seems nice enough, but I don't know if its my old age, or just the thirst for something more than a nice looking face, however he is just not holding my attention.  I guess the bright side is that Im just not *that* desperate yet.. lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

bluedevilinaz said:


> Hahaha Yeah... We'll see how I feel. Depends on what schedule they have me working. I won't know until 6:30am each day. Oh the joys of being on call.



You know that doesn't matter to me. . .we just work around your schedule. . .lol.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

nurse.darcy said:


> You know that doesn't matter to me. . .we just work around your schedule. . .lol.



haha yeah well I also have 2 dogs at home I can't leave there for days on end alone.


----------



## nurse.darcy

bluedevilinaz said:


> haha yeah well I also have 2 dogs at home I can't leave there for days on end alone.



Uh, not sure that was an issue ya know. . .lol.


----------



## CoasterAddict

cmc08 said:


> Thanks for the Welcome!
> 
> Sounds like a nice way to spend the evening by packing for your trip! Though I'll not be doing that for a while yet... aim is to be over for the Marathon weekend in January... hopefully!


Terrific! Are you planning to enter one of the races, or do you just like to watch?


----------



## karice2

LaLa,

Always keep CM's as friends. I saw X-Men first class today. So good. Why is the weekend so fast? 

I never accomplish all the stuff I need to.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

nurse.darcy said:


> Uh, not sure that was an issue ya know. . .lol.



lol true


----------



## ctnurse

cmc08 said:


> I'm a bit of a newbie on here but it's just after 5pm over here in Ireland so thought I'd say Hi!
> It's a pretty wet evening and doesn't look too good for the rest of the night... especially when I'll be out working in the rain all night! The joys of night shifts!  lol


 Feel free to join in


nurse.darcy said:


> to the crazy Singles Social Club (well, I am crazy anyway. . .everyone else has to speak for themselves). . .its the weekend and kinda slow around here, although it has been doing pretty good this weekend.  Pull up a barstool and have a seat. . .join in on the action and have fun.



I agree with Darcy....since I am a little crazy too


Ok here is the deal with the new pet.....My son loves them and has stopped bugging me for a real pet.  These two lovely ladies don't require much work and can be left alone while away from home.  I still won't touch them and I am hoping they will survive longer than the fish we had.  We didn't have much luck with them.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> that bites, I might be in florida at the end of July
> 
> where's DC I wanna smack the boy, I told him we should make the meet in  Mid to late August, that way we could do hersheypark, and the PA ren fairre in one weekend..


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> :
> I agree with Darcy....since I am a little crazy too



Just a little ??


----------



## ctnurse

.





MICKEY88 said:


> Just a little ??



Yes just a little...I don't want to scare the newbies.


There are too many pages  to read for the truth to come out.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

karice2 said:


> LaLa,
> 
> Always keep CM's as friends. I saw X-Men first class today. So good. Why is the weekend so fast?
> 
> I never accomplish all the stuff I need to.



Hey girl!  Yeah you are right. He's a sweetheart, just I feel like I would eat him alive intellectually.  I saw X-Men first class on Friday and absolutely loved it!!  Of course there were a few disconnects between this one and the Trilogy but overall, I truly enjoyed it.   This weekend went by waaaaaay too fast. 

I gotta call you sometime this week too, I may be in your area doing some car business. I am looking at trading in my car and the one I have my eye on in the color I want is sold in MD... and the price is right!  

Nite nite peeps.. start of the work week but the work headaches have started already...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> Ok here is the deal with the new pet.....My son loves them and has stopped bugging me for a real pet.  These two lovely ladies don't require much work and can be left alone while away from home.  I still won't touch them and I am hoping they will survive longer than the fish we had.  We didn't have much luck with them.



I say, if it makes your son happy, then run with it.  I would do the same thing for my son, even though I rank cockroaches right up there with spiders on the creep out factor.



MICKEY88 said:


> that bites, I might be in florida at the end of July
> 
> where's DC I wanna smack the boy, I told him we should make the meet in  Mid to late August, that way we could do hersheypark, and the PA ren fairre in one weekend..



Guess you're just going to have to postpone your trip. 

I can't speak for DC, but my _guess_ is he'll just say you guys can have another meet for the ren faire. Unfortunately, I can't come up in late August because I'll already be back in school.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> There are too many pages  to read for the truth to come out.



Just stopping by to say  !


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Guess you're just going to have to postpone your trip.



I don't think My friend will re
schedule her wedding


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> I don't think My friend will re
> schedule her wedding



Ahhh...a wedding. Yes. Hard to reschedule.


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> so why can't you go??? that would be so sad......





nurse.darcy said:


> My thoughts exactly.. .I am still trying to figure out a way to do this and also head to Vegas. . .Ya know. . .





CoasterAddict said:


> Hmmm, looks like we're approaching critical mass...will see if I can adjust my coaster road trip schedule...



  Well guys,    Just let me know who all is going to be here by mid-month if possible.    I have until 6/23 to submit my order form for discounted tickets. 
$23.50 for adults
$16.50 for a meal ticket at the picnic pavilion. (or you can just plan on getting food at one of the many places in the park)



cmc08 said:


> I'm a bit of a newbie on here but it's just after 5pm over here in Ireland so thought I'd say Hi!
> It's a pretty wet evening and doesn't look too good for the rest of the night... especially when I'll be out working in the rain all night! The joys of night shifts!  lol



 to the group!   Pull up a chair and feel free to join in.

   (and be careful....   the girls here seem to have a thing for accents.   )



nurse.darcy said:


> For me it really depends on when my son comes out here.  Although I would bring him with me. . .he is an adult after all. . .and has a driver's license and is NOT a drinker.  Can you say "designated driver"?



  Oooo.... DD's are nice.    though...  inside Hershey there is just 1 place where you can get a beer.    there are however restaurants in the area with full bars.  



karice2 said:


> LaLa,
> 
> Always keep CM's as friends. I saw X-Men first class today. So good. Why is the weekend so fast?
> 
> I never accomplish all the stuff I need to.



 I also ended up watching Xmen this weekend.  Loved the 2 little "trilogy" cameos.  



MICKEY88 said:


> that bites, I might be in florida at the end of July
> 
> where's DC I wanna smack the boy, I told him we should make the meet in  Mid to late August, that way we could do hersheypark, and the PA ren fairre in one weekend..



  I'm sorry.    It's not my fault my company chose the end of July to throw it's company picnic.



ctnurse said:


> .
> 
> Yes just a little...I don't want to scare the newbies.
> 
> 
> There are too many pages  to read for the truth to come out.



  The sad thing is,   they probably wouldn't have to lurk for long before the truth resurfaces.


----------



## MICKEY88

I hope everyone else had a weekend that was as fantastic as mine


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I hope everyone else had a weekend that was as fantastic as mine




bleh....

Mine was pretty damned boring.    I ended up doing a LOT of sleeping.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> bleh....
> 
> Mine was pretty damned boring.    I ended up doing a LOT of sleeping.



sorry to hear that, I ended up booking a room and staying in Jersey last night,  also lined up a travel companion for a trip to WDW in July


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> I hope everyone else had a weekend that was as fantastic as mine



Just got back into town from a long weekend get away, flight was delayed coming back.  Hope everyone has been well!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> I hope everyone else had a weekend that was as fantastic as mine



My weekend was good.  I ended up doing a lot that I had been putting off until the end of the school year. 

So...what were you up to???


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> Just got back into town from a long weekend get away, flight was delayed coming back.  Hope everyone has been well!



Sounds like fun. Where'd you go?


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> My weekend was good.  I ended up doing a lot that I had been putting off until the end of the school year.
> 
> So...what were you up to???



I went to the NJ Ren Faire to see a friend that I haven't seen since last October,


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> I went to the NJ Ren Faire to see a friend that I haven't seen since last October,



Now I remember you said you were going to the ren faire. I'm glad you had a good time. And travel companions are good...


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Now I remember you said you were going to the ren faire. I'm glad you had a good time. And travel companions are good...



true, she told me she needed a vacation, then looked at me and said " let's go to WDW"...... I think I replied OK !!!!! before she was even finished..LOL


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> true, she told me she needed a vacation, then looked at me and said " let's go to WDW"...... I think I replied OK !!!!! before she was even finished..LOL



Omg. My dream conversation! Haha.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Omg. My dream conversation! Haha.



tell me about it, I almost  asked her to marry me, right then and there


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> that bites, I might be in florida at the end of July
> 
> where's DC I wanna smack the boy, I told him we should make the meet in  Mid to late August, that way we could do hersheypark, and the PA ren fairre in one weekend..



See, that is what I thought.  I thought we were planning the mini PA meet for August.  But then DC starts talking discounts and company picnic and they all just run with it.



ctnurse said:


> .
> 
> Yes just a little...I don't want to scare the newbies.
> There are too many pages  to read for the truth to come out.



Well yes, that is true but ya know, if I put it out there and I don't live up to it, that is a good thing right?



MICKEY88 said:


> I hope everyone else had a weekend that was as fantastic as mine



Mine was okay.  Went on a date that I had to be "rescued" from.  I was dying of sheer boredom. Thank God I was on call and had an excuse (thanks Brett). Then yesterday I just stayed home.  Yay.  



DCTooTall said:


> bleh....
> 
> Mine was pretty damned boring.    I ended up doing a LOT of sleeping.



Me too. . .



MICKEY88 said:


> true, she told me she needed a vacation, then looked at me and said " let's go to WDW"...... I think I replied OK !!!!! before she was even finished..LOL





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Omg. My dream conversation! Haha.



Mine would be more like "I should just move to Orlando to be closer to WDW", but when I didn't live here the other conversation would have been lovely.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

OK, so it looks like there are plans for a Dis-Meet next month up this way.  When and where is the great event?


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> See, that is what I thought.  I thought we were planning the mini PA meet for August.  But then DC starts talking discounts and company picnic and they all just run with it.



   Everybody is a fan of discounts.    It means more money left over for drinks or another Disney trip.  



DisneydaveCT said:


> OK, so it looks like there are plans for a Dis-Meet next month up this way.  When and where is the great event?



Well it's starting to look like we are looking at Hershey Park on July 30th to coincide with my Company picnic. (and the resulting discounts i can get on tickets thru work.)


----------



## DisneydaveCT

DCTooTall said:


> Well it's starting to look like we are looking at Hershey Park on July 30th to coincide with my Company picnic. (and the resulting discounts i can get on tickets thru work.)



OK, I may be up north that weekend.  I need to check my calendar.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> 1.See, that is what I thought.  I thought we were planning the mini PA meet for August.  But then DC starts talking discounts and company picnic and they all just run with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.Mine would be more like "I should just move to Orlando to be closer to WDW", but when I didn't live here the other conversation would have been lovely.



1. true, he's just want to get in Hershyepark cheap or free, so he's selling it as saving everyone else money..LOL

2.  Wondering who that conversation would be with..LOL


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> 1. true, he's just want to get in Hershyepark cheap or free, so he's selling it as saving everyone else money..LOL



  I'm going either way.   I just mentioned I had an extra ticket I was trying to figure out who to give it too....then Louisa mentioned she wanted it,  and then everyone else kinda jumped on the bandwagon.      I shouldn't get ALL the blame here.  


Oh...   and I started Playing another game last night since I was bored at work.   "Tales of Monkey Island".    "I'm Guybrush Threepwood and I'm a  "


----------



## DMass

Let me go off topic to say...


----------



## DCTooTall

DMass said:


> *Let me go off topic to say...*


----------



## TekMickey

Good morning DisPeeps.

It has been a busy week and weekend.
Had some projects and documents I had to finish or hand off.
Unlike football, my coworkers aren't happy to run with it. We are all stretched pretty thin these days.

Anyway got most of the packing done, just need to clear out the dryer.
Check-in done.
Camera bag done.
Laptop-- oops in use.
Daughter up ... uh not so much.  You would think with a trip to Disney she would be up with the chickens.  Flight in 4 hours.

Oh for those that rememebr the hail storm that came through DFW, my car was deemed a total loss.  Now I just have to mill over what I am going to do with it for the next 7 days.
1) Wash my hands of it and wish it the best.
2) Let them total it and get a Salvaged title.
3) Cancel the claim and just fix it myself.
tough decision especially while on vacation.

Anyways I hope you all have a great week.  I know a couple ladies who are right behind me this week so I hope you enjoy your Dis-cation.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Good morning! How are all my favorite DIS friends? Trying to distribute the blame for the july meet, I see.  Well, I will take all the blame. I don't mind. And I hope as many people as possible make it because I look forward to meeting you all. 

On tap for me today? More packing, last minute errands, and another swimming lesson with DS.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

TekMickey said:


> Good morning DisPeeps.
> 
> Anyways I hope you all have a great week.  I know a couple ladies who are right behind me this week so I hope you enjoy your Dis-cation.



Ooh, me, ME! I'm right behind you. 
I hope you have an awesome Dis-cation, too.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Good morning! How are all my favorite DIS friends? Trying to distribute the blame for the july meet, I see.  Well, I will take all the blame. I don't mind. And I hope as many people as possible make it because I look forward to meeting you all.
> 
> On tap for me today? More packing, last minute errands, and another swimming lesson with DS.



And we have a mission for you.

   Since Darcy isn't going to Cali this week like was originally planned,   You must take the opportunity to help cheer her up while you are down there.


----------



## DIS_MERI

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I hope you are relaxing now. You deserve a break after this rollercoaster day. Speaking of rollercoasters, isn't it about time for you to be springing the Disney trip on your kids?



Tuesday is the day I'm telling them, after we enjoy the much less exciting amusement/waterpark we had already planned before I decided on this week for Disney   So excited!!



nurse.darcy said:


> Oh hun, this is a hard one.  My sister made several suicide attempts.  She is now 45 and doing well.  Hasn't made an attempt in 20 years.  I hope everything goes well.  Seizures are at least controllable.  I am praying for you and your family.



He is 51, and he usually does pretty well.  He has, however mentioned that he is only hanging around for Dec 21, 2012 to see if the world ends...so having him say that he didn't want to go yet was huge to me   Of course, then he had a bad experience with the night nurse and some bad news, I'll add more below about that.




TekMickey said:


> Good morning DisPeeps.
> 
> It has been a busy week and weekend.
> Had some projects and documents I had to finish or hand off.
> Unlike football, my coworkers aren't happy to run with it. We are all stretched pretty thin these days.
> 
> Anyway got most of the packing done, just need to clear out the dryer.
> Check-in done.
> Camera bag done.
> Laptop-- oops in use.
> Daughter up ... uh not so much.  You would think with a trip to Disney she would be up with the chickens.  Flight in 4 hours.
> 
> Oh for those that rememebr the hail storm that came through DFW, my car was deemed a total loss.  Now I just have to mill over what I am going to do with it for the next 7 days.
> 1) Wash my hands of it and wish it the best.
> 2) Let them total it and get a Salvaged title.
> 3) Cancel the claim and just fix it myself.
> tough decision especially while on vacation.
> 
> Anyways I hope you all have a great week.  I know a couple ladies who are right behind me this week so I hope you enjoy your Dis-cation.



Have an awesome flight and a fantastic trip!  We don't leave until Thursday and it is killing me to not tell the kids yet!



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Good morning! How are all my favorite DIS friends? Trying to distribute the blame for the july meet, I see.  Well, I will take all the blame. I don't mind. And I hope as many people as possible make it because I look forward to meeting you all.
> 
> On tap for me today? More packing, last minute errands, and another swimming lesson with DS.



I won't be able to make it for PA in July, so I will just have to sit here and stew in my envy   I can't complain, though, since I'm going to Holiday World tomorrow and Disney too 

I'm having to save *all* my packing for Wednesday, since the kids might catch on   So, my week is:  pool with friends today, Holiday World tomorrow, pack Wednesday and work/fly out Thursday.  I posted something similar on facebook and 2 friends are trying to smuggle themselves in my luggage now 


My brother got a little bad news: although they are attributing the seizure to his brain injuries from the suicide attempt (and will have to be on anti-seizure meds for the rest of his life), he also found out that he needs a pacemaker   His heart rate was dropping as low as 33 bpm overnight during the night before last.  Apparently his adrenals haven't been working right and there is a small chance he might be able to use meds to bring things in line, but if not he has to have surgery.  But, at least he found out!  His heart has also been double pumping some times (not the technical terms, but it lets blood build up for what would be 2 heart beats, than having to pump out 2 beats worth at once).  We visited him again yesterday, the kids really seem to lift his spirits.  We will head back today after some pool/tanning time with a friend, but will have to skip Tuesday.  Gotta run, but I will try to update again soon.  Thanks for all the well wishes


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I'm going either way.   I just mentioned I had an extra ticket I was trying to figure out who to give it too....then Louisa mentioned she wanted it,  and then everyone else kinda jumped on the bandwagon.      I shouldn't get ALL the blame here.
> 
> 
> Oh...   and I started Playing another game last night since I was bored at work.   "Tales of Monkey Island".    "I'm Guybrush Threepwood and I'm a  "



I think you mentioned doing a meet first, don't be blaming Louisa.


what kind of name is that for a Pirate..LOL


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Well one of the good things about being on call is I get a 3 day weekend, one of the bad things is i didn't know until today. *sigh* oh well. not like I could've gone anywhere since I'm broke. lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I think you mentioned doing a meet first, don't be blaming Louisa.
> 
> 
> what kind of name is that for a Pirate..LOL



 I've mentioned doing a meet.   i didn't pick this date.   


Considering that's a line that's mentioned several times during the Monkey island games,  i'm not sure if you are serious or quoting the game.  



and for everyone else....

  The beginning of the classic original game.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kom2_V_l6Mk&feature=related

The "Special Edition" intro.    (The game can be bought off steam for $10... also it's available for purchase on Xbox and Playstation's online stores.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTx1iwf2sGo&feature=related


And of course....  The Movie trailer for the Secret Of Monkey Island.

http://youtu.be/_unbVaCe8a4


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> I think you mentioned doing a meet first, don't be blaming Louisa.
> 
> 
> what kind of name is that for a Pirate..LOL



 There are times when I love your good memory.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1.I've mentioned doing a meet.   i didn't pick this date.
> 
> 
> 2.Considering that's a line that's mentioned several times during the Monkey island games,  i'm not sure if you are serious or quoting the game.
> 
> 
> 
> :



1.. oh i'm sorry it must have been someone else that said, if we do it the day of my company picnic I can get everyone discount tickets if you let me know in advance.  

2.. I was serious, I've never heard of the game before...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I've mentioned doing a meet.   i didn't pick this date.



 I'm not sure how much you can blame me for choosing a date I could actually go. I'm sorry, though, to the people who won't be able to make it.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I've mentioned doing a meet.   i didn't pick this date.
> :





You've been hacked, someone else is posting under your account.






> Well if we want to do Hershey in July... My company picnic is July 30th... meaning free ticket and food for me.
> 
> .





> So... Are we wanting to do a meet At Hershey that day? It can definately be arranged


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm not sure how much you can blame me for choosing a date I could actually go. I'm sorry, though, to the people who won't be able to make it.



don't let him pin the blame on you...LOL


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> You've been hacked, someone else is posting under your account.



I think he meant he didn't choose the date for his company picnic.


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sounds like fun. Where'd you go?



Back to Oklahoma for a family fishing tournament.  We didn't win, but did catch a lot of fish!

Now I am back at work, tired and ready for the weekend!!!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> You've been hacked, someone else is posting under your account.



So....do you think you guys are done "discussing" whose horrible idea it was to have the meet on July 30th? Cause if you don't want me to go to that, I'm going to need to find something else to do with my time while i'm up there. Let me know.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> So....do you think you guys are done "discussing" whose horrible idea it was to have the meet on July 30th? Cause if you don't want me to go to that, I'm going to need to find something else to do with my time while i'm up there. Let me know.



well if you need to find something else to do, I'll skip Florida and be your personal tourguide of PA,

Knoebels Grove is a better amusement park, free admission, free parking, lots of shade and great food...


----------



## MICKEY88

FYI, I'm just razzin' DC because I'm bored, so if anyone is taking me seriously, or thinking I'm upset, please dont.

if I do indeed go to florida I can schedule my trip so the wedding is at the end, rather than the beginning, this would get me home in plenty of time to do hershey..


but on a more serious note, DC is secretly hoping I can't make the meet, because he knows I travel with my 2 cameras, and he doesn't want any photo evidence of him with his Harem..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> 1.. oh i'm sorry it must have been someone else that said, if we do it the day of my company picnic I can get everyone discount tickets if you let me know in advance.
> 
> 2.. I was serious, I've never heard of the game before...



1.  I'll respond to this below...

2.  You might enjoy the game.  The original game was released in 1990 and is highly regarded and considered one of the best games (of it's type) ever released.  It  really helped define the era and the genre of game.

  Basically... The story is that you are a young kid who shows up in the pirate town on Melee Island with dreams of being a pirate.  When you arrive,  you have no experience in pirate-y things,  and no skills to speak of except for your ability to hold your breath for 10 minutes.   In the local pub,   The 3 head pirates give your 3 pirate-y tasks to prove your pirate worth and piratey skillz in the 3 main pirate pursuits....  Sword Fighting,  Treasure hunting, and thievery.        During this,  you meat and fall for the local Governor,   Governor Elaine Marley.....   who unfortunately,   has a REALLY annoying Ex who just won't take the hint that it's over.....The Evil Ghost Pirate Lechuck.


  The game series is funny as hell,  and definately worth checking out.   and since the "remastered" version of the original game is only $10,   it's cheap enough that you can get away with splurging to check it out.    



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm not sure how much you can blame me for choosing a date I could actually go. I'm sorry, though, to the people who won't be able to make it.





MICKEY88 said:


> You've been hacked, someone else is posting under your account.



  Ok...  You got me.   That's what I get for operating on so little sleep most of the time when I'm posting on here these days.   

Seriously....  You guys need to quit being active on here when  I've already been up all night and it's approaching my bedtime!   



CoasterAddict said:


> I think he meant he didn't choose the date for his company picnic.



   Ya!  That's the ticket!!  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> So....do you think you guys are done "discussing" whose horrible idea it was to have the meet on July 30th? Cause if you don't want me to go to that, I'm going to need to find something else to do with my time while i'm up there. Let me know.




  Oh... I'm sure we can figure out something for you to do to kill the time.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> FYI, I'm just razzin' DC because I'm bored, so if anyone is taking me seriously, or thinking I'm upset, please dont.
> 
> if I do indeed go to florida I can schedule my trip so the wedding is at the end, rather than the beginning, this would get me home in plenty of time to do hershey..
> 
> 
> but on a more serious note, DC is secretly hoping I can't make the meet, because he knows I travel with my 2 cameras, and he doesn't want any photo evidence of him with his Harem..



   Considering it would be people from this group,  it would be kind of hard to deny the harem to this group when it's this group making up the harem!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Considering it would be people from this group,  it would be kind of hard to deny the harem to this group when it's this group making up the harem!



but see they would be so involved in hersheypark fun, that they wouldn't think about the harem thing until I posted pics later, 

plus without photo evidence you can continue to deny the existence of a harem, to new people..


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> but see they would be so involved in hersheypark fun, that they wouldn't think about the harem thing until I posted pics later,
> 
> plus without photo evidence you can continue to deny the existence of a harem, to new people..



Hm, not really interested in harem work. There's such a thing as "over-sharing."


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> Back to Oklahoma for a family fishing tournament.  We didn't win, but did catch a lot of fish!
> 
> Now I am back at work, tired and ready for the weekend!!!



Yeah, that's the downside to doing so much over the weekend. You're tired at work on Monday, thinking "I need a break!"


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> FYI, I'm just razzin' DC because I'm bored, so if anyone is taking me seriously, or thinking I'm upset, please dont.
> 
> if I do indeed go to florida I can schedule my trip so the wedding is at the end, rather than the beginning, this would get me home in plenty of time to do hershey..
> 
> but on a more serious note, DC is secretly hoping I can't make the meet, because he knows I travel with my 2 cameras, and he doesn't want any photo evidence of him with his Harem..



Well, *I* hope you are able to arrange your trip so you can do both Hershey and the wedding.  And I knew all along that you were just kidding around with DC. 



DCTooTall said:


> Oh... I'm sure we can figure out something for you to do to kill the time.


I'll start making a list.  



DCTooTall said:


> Considering it would be people from this group,  it would be kind of hard to deny the harem to this group when it's this group making up the harem!



DC, DC.   Didn't I already tell you I won't be part of the harem? I'm with CoasterAddict on the over-sharing thing.


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

I just left a harem....too much competition 

Wish I could join you all in Hershey BUT not working the summer leaves me with $0 for fun trips   If anyone wants to tour NYC on the cheap, I am 30 miles from there


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I just left a harem....too much competition



 Exactly! Maybe we missed the Disney movie where the  shares her prince with a harem?


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> Hm, not really interested in harem work. There's such a thing as "over-sharing."



that is exactly why he doesn't want photo evidence.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> If anyone wants to tour NYC on the cheap, I am 30 miles from there



I'll be in NYC with some friends at the end of July so I may take you up on that once we get our scheduling finalized. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Exactly! Maybe we missed the Disney movie where the  shares her prince with a harem?



silly Princess, everyone knows that Disney does not make such films..

Touchstone does those...LOL.....


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

bluedevilinaz said:


> I'll be in NYC with some friends at the end of July so I may take you up on that once we get our scheduling finalized. I'll keep you posted.



Just let me know when...I'm around all summer


----------



## bluedevilinaz

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> Just let me know when...I'm around all summer



Will do. I'll pm you the dates.


----------



## karice2

Today I really felt like a Disney Princess. Someone at work was named my Arch Nemesis. She has a nickname and everything. All she needs is some theme music and she is set.


----------



## cmc08

CoasterAddict said:


> Terrific! Are you planning to enter one of the races, or do you just like to watch?



Yeah, I'm looking at entering the half marathon... possibly the full marathon! Just depends on how everything goes! 



DCTooTall said:


> to the group!   Pull up a chair and feel free to join in.
> 
> (and be careful....   the girls here seem to have a thing for accents.   )



Cheers, for the welcome!

I made it through the night shift and a further shift this evening after a few hours sleep in between... so now just time to relax until tomorrow evening when I'm back at work! lol There's bound to be better ways of spending your birthday?!


----------



## nurse.darcy

cmc08 said:


> Yeah, I'm looking at entering the half marathon... possibly the full marathon! Just depends on how everything goes!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, for the welcome!
> 
> I made it through the night shift and a further shift this evening after a few hours sleep in between... so now just time to relax until tomorrow evening when I'm back at work! lol There's bound to be better ways of spending your birthday?!



I can think of many. . .all of them involve alcohol and some form of debauchery. . .just sayin. . .lol.


----------



## cmc08

nurse.darcy said:


> I can think of many. . .all of them involve alcohol and some form of debauchery. . .just sayin. . .lol.



A good pint of Guinness wouldn't go a miss right now!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay folks, happy Monday. . .I am, however, on vacation for the next week.  Go back to work on Wednesday.  This is me time at the moment.  I need a break.  I was taking 4 to 6 vacations a year till the last two years.  Its been rough.  Anyway, today I got my new phone. . .a Motorola Droid Pro. Basically its a Droid X with a keyboard.


----------



## nurse.darcy

cmc08 said:


> A good pint of Guinness wouldn't go a miss right now!



See, exactly. . .I have a few friends in the UK who are probably a few pints to the wind right now. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'll start making a list.



   Hmmm....  I wonder if I should be worried about that list.  



MICKEY88 said:


> silly Princess, everyone knows that Disney does not make such films..
> 
> Touchstone does those...LOL.....








nurse.darcy said:


> Okay folks, happy Monday. . .I am, however, on vacation for the next week.  Go back to work on Wednesday.  This is me time at the moment.  I need a break.  I was taking 4 to 6 vacations a year till the last two years.  Its been rough.  Anyway, today I got my new phone. . .a Motorola Droid Pro. Basically its a Droid X with a keyboard.



  And it's great timing too on your Vacation....  Just in time for several of the members of this group to make a Disney trip.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

taramoz said:


> Back to Oklahoma for a family fishing tournament.  We didn't win, but did catch a lot of fish!



Hey Tara are you originally from OK?



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> So....do you think you guys are done "discussing" whose horrible idea it was to have the meet on July 30th? Cause if you don't want me to go to that, I'm going to need to find something else to do with my time while i'm up there. Let me know.



TDB...see what happens when you hang around guys North of the Mason-Dixon.  Us "Southern" Disney Princes would spend the time showing you the beauty and majesty of the D.C. Area.



nurse.darcy said:


> I can think of many. . .all of them involve alcohol and some form of debauchery. . .just sayin. . .lol.








MICKEY88 said:


> but on a more serious note, DC is secretly hoping I can't make the meet, because he knows I travel with my 2 cameras, and he doesn't want any photo evidence of him with his Harem..



I guess I may have to show up with my camera to capture the harem in action.


----------



## MICKEY88

DisneydaveCT said:


> TDB...see what happens when you hang around guys North of the Mason-Dixon.  Us "Southern" Disney Princes would spend the time showing you the beauty and majesty of the D.C. Area.



Ummm what does the CT stand for in your name


----------



## DisneydaveCT

MICKEY88 said:


> Ummm what does the CT stand for in your name






It represents my "brief" departure from life in Virginia.


----------



## ctnurse

MICKEY88 said:


> FYI, I'm just razzin' DC because I'm bored, so if anyone is taking me seriously, or thinking I'm upset, please dont.
> 
> if I do indeed go to florida I can schedule my trip so the wedding is at the end, rather than the beginning, this would get me home in plenty of time to do hershey..
> 
> 
> but on a more serious note, DC is secretly hoping I can't make the meet, because he knows I travel with my 2 cameras, and he doesn't want any photo evidence of him with his Harem..


More talk of this harem...but I remember seeing the pics.   

So do you shot with film or digital?  My Dad still uses film.  My son was blown away on our WDW trip he couldn't see the pics my Dad had shot.


CoasterAddict said:


> Hm, not really interested in harem work. There's such a thing as "over-sharing."



Yup, I'm not into the harem thing either...I don't like to share.


Today was crazy, I am glad it is over.  Had a nurse training with me, Hopefully I won't have her all week.


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> So do you shot with film or digital?  My Dad still uses film.  My son was blown away on our WDW trip he couldn't see the pics my Dad had shot.
> .



Digital, it's the only way to go, no film and processing costs, the ability to process pics and do all kinds of fun stuff, and I can upload my stuff to one of my websites and share with friends and family..


----------



## taramoz

DisneydaveCT said:


> Hey Tara are you originally from OK?



LOL, seeing how much I have been there lately one would think!  But no, from Syracuse NY but been in Houston for as long as I can remember, my mom is 1 of 14 and the family meets up at my aunts in OK!

So I am excited, just about 1 month until I head to WDW!

Sounds like a bunch of you are planning a fun get together, I hope I can join you on one in the future, enjoy!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm....  I wonder if I should be worried about that list.


 
If by "worried," you mean "extraordinarily excited" then yes, you should be worried.  

Actually, I have no idea what would worry you, so I can't be sure if you should be worried. 



DisneydaveCT said:


> 1) TDB...see what happens when you hang around guys North of the Mason-Dixon.  Us "Southern" Disney Princes would spend the time showing you the beauty and majesty of the D.C. Area.
> 
> 2) I guess I may have to show up with my camera to capture the harem in action.



1) I _am_ beginning to wonder if those northern princes/pyrates/harem owners know what to do with a southern girl... 

2) I hope you can make it. Camera or no camera.


----------



## taramoz

karice2 said:


> Today I really felt like a Disney Princess. Someone at work was named my Arch Nemesis. She has a nickname and everything. All she needs is some theme music and she is set.



Any good ideas for her theme music?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay folks, happy Monday. . .I am, however, on vacation for the next week.  Go back to work on Wednesday.  This is me time at the moment.  I need a break.  I was taking 4 to 6 vacations a year till the last two years.  Its been rough.  Anyway, today I got my new phone. . .a Motorola Droid Pro. Basically its a Droid X with a keyboard.



Is your son still arriving on the 11th? What do you guys have planned?


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1) I _am_ beginning to wonder if those northern princes/pyrates/harem owners know what to do with a southern girl...
> 
> 2) I hope you can make it. Camera or no camera.



1. be careful what you say to the Pyrate, don't throw out a challenge, unless you are daring enough  to follow thru,


----------



## DisneydaveCT

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> If by "worried," you mean "extraordinarily excited" then yes, you should be worried.
> 
> Actually, I have no idea what would worry you, so I can't be sure if you should be worried.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) I _am_ beginning to wonder if those northern princes/pyrates/harem owners know what to do with a southern girl...
> 
> 2) I hope you can make it. Camera or no camera.



1)  That is why we are called "Southern Gentlemen."

2)  If I make it to the Dismeeet, my camera will be in tow.  Although my pictures may not be as good as the Pyrate.  I've seen his work.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> Any good ideas for her theme music?



Ok, this is kind of a random statement, but anytime someone brings up theme music, it reminds me of that episode of _Family Guy_ where Peter gets his own music. 

All right, I'm done.


----------



## CoasterAddict

cmc08 said:


> Yeah, I'm looking at entering the half marathon... possibly the full marathon! Just depends on how everything goes! :cool1


There's also a marathon *relay* this year. Any interest in that? Two person teams--each person does 1/2 marathon, but on the full marathon course. My sister and I are strongly considering it.


----------



## MICKEY88

DisneydaveCT said:


> 2)  If I make it to the Dismeeet, my camera will be in tow.  Although my pictures may not be as good as the Pyrate.  I've seen his work.



thank you, anything in particular that you've seen ?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> 1. be careful what you say to the Pyrate, don't throw out a challenge, unless you are daring enough  to follow thru,


 What would "following through" involve??? Or should I not ask? 


DisneydaveCT said:


> 1)  That is why we are called "Southern Gentlemen."
> 
> 2)  If I make it to the Dismeeet, my camera will be in tow.  Although my pictures may not be as good as the Pyrate.  I've seen his work.



1) 

2) He is really good. I've also seen some of his work.


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Ok, this is kind of a random statement, but anytime someone brings up theme music, it reminds me of that episode of _Family Guy_ where Peter gets his own music.
> 
> All right, I'm done.



LOL, not the response I was expecting, made me smile!  Thanks for the laugh, I love that show


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> What would "following through" involve??? Or should I not ask?
> 
> 
> 1)
> 
> 2) He is really good. I've also seen some of his work.



it would all depend on how the Pyrate thought the princess wished to be treated..

2.. you have ??


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> thank you, anything in particular that you've seen ?



If I remember right, I've seen some of your pics from Fairy Fest and also that really pretty flower you did.  



taramoz said:


> LOL, not the response I was expecting, made me smile!  Thanks for the laugh, I love that show



Lol. I'm glad someone besides me was amused.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> If I remember right, I've seen some of your pics from Fairy Fest and also that really pretty flower you did.



ahhhh  here's a picture of me ship


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> it would all depend on how the Pyrate thought the princess wished to be treated..



I am still considering my answer...



MICKEY88 said:


> ahhhh  here's a picture of me ship



I like it!  Does the girl come with the ship or do you have to order her on the side?


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1.I am still considering my answer...
> 
> 
> 
> 2.I like it!  Does the girl come with the ship or do you have to order her on the side?



 1. choose your answer wisely.

2. I picked her up at the PA ren Faire


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> I picked her up at the PA ren Faire



You really can get anything at the ren faire. Last year I was able to drink not only beer, but also some kind of frozen sangria and mead(!).  One of my favorite events of the year!


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You really can get anything at the ren faire. Last year I was able to drink not only beer, but also some kind of frozen sangria and mead(!).  One of my favorite events of the year!



LOl, yeh she, models, so we have worked together a few times, funny thing is, one of the pirates went to the captain and told him to keep an eye on me because I was obsessed with Natasha, and not in a good way..LOL, then told the captain how many photos I have of Natasha on my website, I was like dude, who's obsessed, you counted pictures..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> LOl, yeh she, models, so we have worked together a few times, funny thing is, one of the pirates went to the captain and told him to keep an eye on me because I was obsessed with Natasha, and not in a good way..LOL, then told the captain how many photos I have of Natasha on my website, I was like dude, who's obsessed, you counted pictures..



That's sort of silly, just counting pictures.  She's a model, not some random person you were stalking.  Most artists have models they prefer.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> That's sort of silly, just counting pictures.  She's a model, not some random person you were stalking.  Most artists have models they prefer.



exactly, we had fun after that, one night I was talking to her on the ship and she said Chris is watching, so we hugged good night, I walked over past Chris and said " OMg NAtasha just hugged me and I acted like I shivered, then walked away, he went right to her and told her to be careful..LOL


----------



## ahoff

Hi Folks, lots to catch up on when you can't check in every day.  

DisMeri, sorry to hear about your brother, hope he gets well soon!  And have a great vacation!

Disney Belle, if you're coming east the end of July you should make a side trip to your alma mater and do the Alumni 5K....  And you have a great trip also!

Mickey88, what part of Jersey were you at?  I was in the middle, Raceway Park in Englishtown, to get my yearly dose of nitomethane.  Man, are those cars fast!  

Not sure I could make it to Hershey in July.  I was planning on passing by  in mid July on my way to West Virginia, but those plans changed and I am going to Watkins Glen a week earlier so that might be my July vacation.

I am heading into the city tomorrow for an engineering trade show at the Javits Center, after which I have tickets to the taping of the Jimmy Fallon show.


----------



## MICKEY88

ahoff said:


> Mickey88, what part of Jersey were you at?  I was in the middle, Raceway Park in Englishtown, to get my yearly dose of nitomethane.  Man, are those cars fast!
> 
> .


Liberty Lake Summer Camp


1195 Florence Columbus Road


Bordentown, NJ 08505


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ahoff said:


> Not sure I could make it to Hershey in July.  I was planning on passing by  in mid July on my way to West Virginia, but those plans changed and I am going to Watkins Glen a week earlier so that might be my July vacation.



If we don't see you in July, we'll still have our chance to meet up during F&W marathon weekend.


----------



## DCTooTall

DisneydaveCT said:


> TDB...see what happens when you hang around guys North of the Mason-Dixon.  Us "Southern" Disney Princes would spend the time showing you the beauty and majesty of the D.C. Area.



  I might point out that I'm a transplant.   I'm actually Atlanta born and raised,  and just moved north of the Mason-Dixon 4yrs ago.  




taramoz said:


> Sounds like a bunch of you are planning a fun get together, I hope I can join you on one in the future, enjoy!



You are more then welcome to join us.   Looks like we have the end of July Hershey trip planned,    as well as a bunch of us will be down at WDW the beginning of October.





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> If by "worried," you mean "extraordinarily excited" then yes, you should be worried.
> 
> Actually, I have no idea what would worry you, so I can't be sure if you should be worried.







TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1) I _am_ beginning to wonder if those northern princes/pyrates/harem owners know what to do with a southern girl...
> 
> 2) I hope you can make it. Camera or no camera.



1.  As i mentioned above...  I actually am a southern gentleman by way of being born and raised down south.  




MICKEY88 said:


> 1. choose your answer wisely.
> 
> 2. I picked her up at the PA ren Faire




2. Seriously?!  You can pick up something like that at the PA Ren Faire?    Remind me again,  Why haven't I gone since I moved to PA?


----------



## DCTooTall

OOoo...  I just noticed we broke the 250 page mark.    Not bad in only 3 months!


----------



## ahoff

MICKEY88 said:


> Liberty Lake Summer Camp
> 
> 
> 1195 Florence Columbus Road
> 
> 
> Bordentown, NJ 08505



Hey, that was not that far away.  A little over 20 miles.  We chartered a bus from work.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> If we don't see you in July, we'll still have our chance to meet up during F&W marathon weekend.



Well, that is a definate, already have my room and plane tickets.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 2. Seriously?!  You can pick up something like that at the PA Ren Faire?    Remind me again,  Why haven't I gone since I moved to PA?



I guess because you've been hanging with your York peeps, instead of the Pyrate


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> OOoo...  I just noticed we broke the 250 page mark.    Not bad in only 3 months!



I know. I keep waiting for our thread to get locked.


----------



## NJDiva

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> :Ok, ok...looks like the east coast had better prepare itself for a little Texas at the end of July.



Woo Hoo!!! see what pixie dust does for you!! so glad you can make it up here.


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> Liberty Lake Summer Camp
> 
> 
> 1195 Florence Columbus Road
> 
> 
> Bordentown, NJ 08505



ok seriously??!! you were like 20 minutes from me! 30 on a bad day....what's up with that??


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I guess because you've been hanging with your York peeps, instead of the Pyrate



  Bleh....  I seriously need to get out more.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I know. I keep waiting for our thread to get locked.



   Watch it end up getting locked while you are in Florida.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> Woo Hoo!!! see what pixie dust does for you!! so glad you can make it up here.



I am so excited! I've never really been to the area so it will all be new to me. And I get to meet some of you crazy people.


----------



## NJDiva

bluedevilinaz said:


> Will do. I'll pm you the dates.



Don't forget me and LaLa!!


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> ok seriously??!! you were like 20 minutes from me! 30 on a bad day....what's up with that??




so why didn't you come to the ren faire, I posted last week that I was going


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I am so excited! I've never really been to the area so it will all be new to me. And I get to meet some of you crazy people.



Let me just warn you about 1 thing....

    Central PA is full of Farms (and Amish farms.).    As a result,   During the summer,    You can't go far without running into the smell of crap in the air.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Bleh....  I seriously need to get out more.
> 
> 
> 
> Watch it end up getting locked while you are in Florida.



 I think you should start the new thread before I leave.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I think you should start the new thread before I leave.



I dunno...  You guys yelled at me for "jumping the gun" last time.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Let me just warn you about 1 thing....
> 
> Central PA is full of Farms (and Amish farms.).    As a result,   During the summer,    You can't go far without running into the smell of crap in the air.



I notice you waited until after I bought plane tickets to tell me about this.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Well guys,    Just let me know who all is going to be here by mid-month if possible.    I have until 6/23 to submit my order form for discounted tickets.
> $23.50 for adults
> $16.50 for a meal ticket at the picnic pavilion. (or you can just plan on getting food at one of the many places in the park)
> 
> 
> 
> to the group!   Pull up a chair and feel free to join in.
> 
> (and be careful....   the girls here seem to have a thing for accents.   )
> 
> why are you telling all of our secrets???
> 
> Oooo.... DD's are nice.    though...  inside Hershey there is just 1 place where you can get a beer.    there are however restaurants in the area with full bars.
> 
> I'm sorry.    It's not my fault my company chose the end of July to throw it's company picnic.



So what's the date again for Hershey? I just want to make sure it's not the same day as my Disney weekend getaway...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I dunno...  You guys yelled at me for "jumping the gun" last time.



Ummm...I don't think that was me yelling at you, sweetie.


----------



## TekMickey

Just wanted to say Hi   from the world.

Akershus was a big hit with the .

Got pics with Mary Poppins, Belle, Aurora, Cinderella, and Snow White.

The meal ticket was a shock!!!  Glad I did DDP. WOW!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> So what's the date again for Hershey? I just want to make sure it's not the same day as my Disney weekend getaway...



July 30


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Let me just warn you about 1 thing....
> 
> Central PA is full of Farms (and Amish farms.).    As a result,   During the summer,    You can't go far without running into the smell of crap in the air.



you really do need to get out more, I've lived in Central PA all my life and it's not as bad as you are saying , besides that would be early spring during planting season, they  don't drive over the crops in July to spread manure..


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I notice you waited until after I bought plane tickets to tell me about this.



 You have your tickets already?   



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Ummm...I don't think that was me yelling at you, sweetie.



  True....  I don't remember who complained about it though....  hmmmmm 



NJDiva said:


> So what's the date again for Hershey? I just want to make sure it's not the same day as my Disney weekend getaway...





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> July 30



What she said.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

TekMickey said:


> Just wanted to say Hi   from the world.
> 
> Akershus was a big hit with the .
> 
> Got pics with Mary Poppins, Belle, Aurora, Cinderella, and Snow White.
> 
> The meal ticket was a shock!!!  Glad I did DDP. WOW!



Hello! Your princess must be on  . Belle and Aurora are my two favorite princesses.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> you really do need to get out more, I've lived in Central PA all my life and it's not as bad as you are saying , besides that would be early spring during planting season, they  don't drive over the crops in July to spread manure..





   I may also be in part from all the horse/cow/pig/chicken farms I used to drive by when going with my old roommate to her family's place during my first year or so in PA.

   After that,  I pretty much started to get desensitized to it.



Seriously...    as a city boy,   who knew you could tell the animal type by the smell?


----------



## MICKEY88

/


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm....  I wonder if I should be worried about that list.
> 
> 
> And it's great timing too on your Vacation....  Just in time for several of the members of this group to make a Disney trip.



I was supposed to be going to California. . .Now I am waiting to hear when I can bring Brandon here?
I hate waiting. . .on another note, I love my new phone.



DisneydaveCT said:


> Hey Tara are you originally from OK?
> 
> TDB...see what happens when you hang around guys North of the Mason-Dixon.  Us "Southern" Disney Princes would spend the time showing you the beauty and majesty of the D.C. Area.
> 
> 
> I guess I may have to show up with my camera to capture the harem in action.



You should show up for sure. . .



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Is your son still arriving on the 11th? What do you guys have planned?





MICKEY88 said:


> 1. be careful what you say to the Pyrate, don't throw out a challenge, unless you are daring enough  to follow thru,





DisneydaveCT said:


> 1)  That is why we are called "Southern Gentlemen."
> 
> 2)  If I make it to the Dismeeet, my camera will be in tow.  Although my pictures may not be as good as the Pyrate.  I've seen his work.





MICKEY88 said:


> ahhhh  here's a picture of me ship





NJDiva said:


> So what's the date again for Hershey? I just want to make sure it's not the same day as my Disney weekend getaway...


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Seriously...    as a city boy,   who knew you could tell the animal type by the smell?



really..LOl.. which is the worst ??


----------



## NJDiva

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> July 30



oooh....nothing planned that day.....looks like I'm headed to Hershey!


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> really..LOl.. which is the worst ??



I'll just put it this way....


  In general,  it seems that the smaller the animal,  the worse the smell.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> You have your tickets already?



I just got them a little while ago, so I really haven't had the chance to tell you. Flight prices have been steadily climbing and I was afraid to wait very long.


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> oooh....nothing planned that day.....looks like I'm headed to Hershey!


----------



## nurse.darcy

OK, so there were a few holes in my multiquote. . .lol.

As for the question about my son, no he will not be here before the 16th.  He goes back to the recruiting center on the 15th to get his enlistment date.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I just got them a little while ago, so I really haven't had the chance to tell you. Flight prices have been steadily climbing and I was afraid to wait very long.



Ah....  understandable.


    I'm actually starting to debate if I want to get the Resort Reservation for the September/October trip first... or my plane tickets for November.   I was originally planning to do both at the same time,  but it's looking like I need to get the brakes on my truck replaced,  so now I have to choose which one to do.


----------



## MICKEY88

Hmm and the Harem grows..

 kind of funny, the Princesses all bust on the PA boys, but they are all eager to come to PA to meet..


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> OK, so there were a few holes in my multiquote. . .lol.
> 
> As for the question about my son, no he will not be here before the 16th.  He goes back to the recruiting center on the 15th to get his enlistment date.



umm yeh,,just a few


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> oooh....nothing planned that day.....looks like I'm headed to Hershey!



 I'm so glad you'll be around!


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Anyway, today I got my new phone. . .a Motorola Droid Pro. Basically its a Droid X with a keyboard.



a new phone  !!! does that mean you won't be calling me anymore...when we are already talking  ??


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> umm yeh,,just a few



Okay, so I totally wanted to respond. . .but I have seen this particular model before. . .so I will bite my tongue for now and continue to play with my new phone. . .the camera has flash by the way...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> Hmm and the Harem grows..
> 
> kind of funny, the Princesses all bust on the PA boys, but they are all eager to come to PA to meet..


I choose to ignore the harem comment. 
And, I'm not seeing anybody turn the girls down. 


MICKEY88 said:


> umm yeh,,just a few



I looked twice to make sure I wasn't missing something.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, so I totally wanted to respond. . .but I have seen this particular model before. . .so I will bite my tongue for now and continue to play with my new phone. . .the camera has flash by the way...



so respond already  !!


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I choose to ignore the harem comment.
> And, I'm not seeing anybody turn the girls down.
> 
> 
> I looked twice to make sure I wasn't missing something.



I doubt that I'll be there so I can't comment


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I looked twice to make sure I wasn't missing something.



yeh, like DArcy with nothing to say, I didn't see that coming


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> a new phone  !!! does that mean you won't be calling me anymore...when we are already talking  ??



Oh hush. . .my other phone died. . .I needed a new one. . .you know I will always be talking to you. . .


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Ah....  understandable.
> 
> 
> I'm actually starting to debate if I want to get the Resort Reservation for the September/October trip first... or my plane tickets for November.   I was originally planning to do both at the same time,  but it's looking like I need to get the brakes on my truck replaced,  so now I have to choose which one to do.



I guess it depends on which you think will be harder to come by. I'm not sure what the demand is like at WBC during that time period.  And you still have five months til the nov trip, so maybe you could wait a little on the plane tickets?


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh hush. . .my other phone died. . .I needed a new one. . .you know I will always be talking to you. . .



did you really read my post, and think about it before replying..??


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> so respond already  !!



Sorry, playing with the new phone. . .



MICKEY88 said:


> I doubt that I'll be there so I can't comment





MICKEY88 said:


> yeh, like DArcy with nothing to say, I didn't see that coming



I always have something to say as you know. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> Hmm and the Harem grows..
> 
> kind of funny, the Princesses all bust on the PA boys, but they are all eager to come to PA to meet..



Is this the post I was supposed to respond to?  lol.  Teasing.  We don't necessarily bust on the PA boys its more the bad boy things the PA boys say. . .but don't necessarily live up to. . .

I am liking this new "pyrate only" attitude though. . .the edge is simply awesome. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Sorry, playing with the new phone. . .
> I always have something to say as you know. . .




you should go play with your phone and come back when you are finished, you're not following the conversation at all..


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Is this the post I was supposed to respond to?  lol.  Teasing.  We don't necessarily bust on the PA boys its more the bad boy things the PA boys say. . .but don't necessarily live up to. . .
> 
> I am liking this new "pyrate only" attitude though. . .the edge is simply awesome. . .



no, the post that you said you weren't going to respond to..

how do you know if the PA boys live up to what they say, or not ?/


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> you should go play with your phone and come back when you are finished, you're not following the conversation at all..



Following the conversation requires me to be more involved. . .that is not always a good thing. . .lol.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

nurse.darcy said:


> We don't necessarily bust on the PA boys its more the bad boy things the PA boys say. . .but don't necessarily live up to. .



Wow, that sounds like a dare. This is like watching tennis.


----------



## MICKEY88

so what did the Pirate pay to have his ears pierced..???


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> so what did the Pirate pay to have his ears pierced..???



I heard he only had to pay a buck-an-ear. 
Don't even ask.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> no, the post that you said you weren't going to respond to..
> 
> how do you know if the PA boys live up to what they say, or not ?/



I have no clue. . .just sayin. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I heard he only had to pay a buck-an-ear.
> Don't even ask.



correct,, you win..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> correct,, you win..



You have no idea how strongly nine year olds feel about joke books. And they just have to share...and share...and share. *sigh*


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Wait! What did I win?


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You have no idea how strongly nine year olds feel about joke books. And they just have to share...and share...and share. *sigh*



yes I do, I was 9 once,


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> correct,, you win..



Okay so I choose not to be crass and post crap tonight. . .Hugs. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay so I choose not to be crass and post crap tonight. . .Hugs. . .



then why post crap like you just did  ??


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Wait! What did I win?



dinner with the Pyrate,,, followed by a good flogging


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> then why post crap like you just did  ??



What?  Whatever. . .I can't make you happy or please you or anything. . .I am done here. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> then why post crap like you just did  ??



Oh, and what crap did I post tonight?


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> What?  Whatever. . .I can't make you happy or please you or anything. . .I am done here. . .



yeh Ok, it's all me.. whatever !!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> yeh Ok, it's all me.. whatever !!!!



What?


----------



## bluedevilinaz

NJDiva said:


> Don't forget me and LaLa!!



I already sent a PM to LaLa and I'm sending you one shortly!


----------



## cmc08

CoasterAddict said:


> There's also a marathon *relay* this year. Any interest in that? Two person teams--each person does 1/2 marathon, but on the full marathon course. My sister and I are strongly considering it.



That could be definitely something to look at... I haven't really done anything about travel arrangements yet as I'm not sure where I'll be at with work and if I can definitely make it... Wouldn't want to commit to something and not be able to back it up!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

MICKEY88 said:


> thank you, anything in particular that you've seen ?



It has been awhile since I have seen any of your work but when I was more active over on the photography threads I did see you work posted over there, and was impressed with your shots.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

MICKEY88 said:


> Hmm and the Harem grows..
> 
> kind of funny, the Princesses all bust on the PA boys, but they are all eager to come to PA to meet..



That is because they heard a Southern Gentleman or two might show up.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneydaveCT said:


> That is because they heard a Southern Gentleman or two might show up.



I could use a Southern Gentleman in my life. . .


----------



## DMass

nurse.darcy said:


> I could use a Southern Gentleman in my life. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

DMass said:


>



OMG, its Colonel Sanders. . .


----------



## DisneydaveCT

In the true spirit of a Southern Gentleman, I have a goatee.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneydaveCT said:


> In the true spirit of a Southern Gentleman, I have a goatee.



Well Dave, those of us from the west have a bit of an issue with facial hair. . .it truly depends. . .


----------



## DMass

We could all do with a little Southern Comfort


----------



## nurse.darcy

DMass said:


> We could all do with a little Southern Comfort



I think I agree here. . .though I don't drink So Co. . .


----------



## DisneydaveCT

nurse.darcy said:


> Well Dave, those of us from the west have a bit of an issue with facial hair. . .it truly depends. . .



Speaking of the west, I have the appropriate hat to go with it...


----------



## ctnurse

DMass said:


>





DMass said:


> We could all do with a little Southern Comfort



If you drink enough Southern comfort then you could deal with that southern gentleman.  


Just saying good morning. You guys were busy last night while I was sleeping...I'll check in tonight because I'm guessing I will have company today,then have a hair appt, then a baseball game  and by the time I get my son into bed it will be 9ish.  


Louisa and Dismeri I hope you both have a fantastic trip and look forward to hearing all about it.  Have a safety trip.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneydaveCT said:


> Speaking of the west, I have the appropriate hat to go with it...



Not a cowboy hat I hope. . .ya know. . .those of us from the west. . .Southwest to be exact. . .prefer something a little less obvious. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

I really hate it when I don't get the new post notification email....  



MICKEY88 said:


> Hmm and the Harem grows..
> 
> kind of funny, the Princesses all bust on the PA boys, but they are all eager to come to PA to meet..



  What can you say.   It's the lure of a  and Tall Guy.   



nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, so I totally wanted to respond. . .but I have seen this particular model before. . .so I will bite my tongue for now and continue to play with my new phone. . .the camera has flash by the way...



 A Camera w/ Flash?   Does that mean you'll be taking pictures in the dark? 



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I guess it depends on which you think will be harder to come by. I'm not sure what the demand is like at WBC during that time period.  And you still have five months til the nov trip, so maybe you could wait a little on the plane tickets?



  Decisions Decisions....     hmmmmm....



nurse.darcy said:


> Is this the post I was supposed to respond to?  lol.  Teasing.  We don't necessarily bust on the PA boys its more the bad boy things the PA boys say. . .but don't necessarily live up to. . .



  Who said we don't live up to it?    



MICKEY88 said:


> no, the post that you said you weren't going to respond to..
> 
> how do you know if the PA boys live up to what they say, or not ?/



That's what I'm wondering.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Wow, that sounds like a dare. This is like watching tennis.



   That's one way to put it.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You have no idea how strongly nine year olds feel about joke books. And they just have to share...and share...and share. *sigh*



 appearently feel the same way.   The game I was playing last night even had me get a 101 Fish Jokes book from the mermaid library.  



DMass said:


> We could all do with a little Southern Comfort



  What?  No 100 proof?    tsk tsk....  lightweight.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

nurse.darcy said:


> Not a cowboy hat I hope. . .ya know. . .those of us from the west. . .Southwest to be exact. . .prefer something a little less obvious. . .



I have a variety of hats.  Take your pick.


----------



## NJDiva

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm so glad you'll be around!



Looks like it's my Disney meeting weekend...looking to hook up with our favorite painter/bartender on Sunday in NYC. good think I like to drive!
I know that I'll be draggin' on Monday but oh well! Ok, I'm late for work. talk to you guys in about an hour...


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> dinner with the Pyrate,,, followed by a good flogging


<raises eyebrow>


----------



## cmc08

DCTooTall said:


> What?  No 100 proof?    tsk tsk....  lightweight.



I picked up 100 proof at the duty free last time I had a direct flight from MCO... very nice on the rocks!  Though it's sometimes nice to just have a quality Irish Whiskey


----------



## MICKEY88

DisneydaveCT said:


> It has been awhile since I have seen any of your work but when I was more active over on the photography threads I did see you work posted over there, and was impressed with your shots.



ahh, thanks again..

I rarely go there anymore, it became less friendly than it used to be.


----------



## DCTooTall

cmc08 said:


> I picked up 100 proof at the duty free last time I had a direct flight from MCO... very nice on the rocks!  Though it's sometimes nice to just have a quality Irish Whiskey



It also mixes nicely with coke.   Last time I was at Disney I skipped the American Pavilion on my Drinking around the world attempt and met my US requirement by downing some Soco/Cokes back at the resort that evening.


----------



## MICKEY88

DisneydaveCT said:


> That is because they heard a Southern Gentleman or two might show up.



ohh I'm sorry I was confused, I thught they were all planning to come to PA, before you threw your hat into the mix..


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> What can you say.   It's the lure of a  and Tall Guy.
> :


I think it's more the lure of the Tall guy


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> ohh I'm sorry I was confused, I thught they were all planning to come to PA, before you threw your hat into the mix..



TO be honest...  I'm still not sure what the biggest draw is for their coming to PA.

Is it us guys in PA?   Or is it the Chocolate?


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I think it's more the lure of the Tall guy


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> TO be honest...  I'm still not sure what the biggest draw is for their coming to PA.
> 
> Is it us guys in PA?   Or is it the Chocolate?



Mmmmmm....chocolate...

Good morning everybody!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> TO be honest...  I'm still not sure what the biggest draw is for their coming to PA.
> 
> Is it us guys in PA?   Or is it the Chocolate?



they can find chocolate anywhere in the USA,
 but only PA, has the Pyrate and the Tall Guy


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Mmmmmm....chocolate...
> 
> Good morning everybody!



hi


----------



## cmc08

nurse.darcy said:


> Well Dave, those of us from the west have a bit of an issue with facial hair. . .it truly depends. . .



So what's the issue with facial hair?



DCTooTall said:


> It also mixes nicely with coke.   Last time I was at Disney I skipped the American Pavilion on my Drinking around the world attempt and met my US requirement by downing some Soco/Cokes back at the resort that evening.



Also another thing it goes very well with is Brown Lemonade (a personal favourite!). Though it's not 'lemonade' like in the States, not like Minute Maid Lemonade or anything, more like Sprite but brown in colour if that makes sense?! lol It's also only available in specific areas over here too which makes it awkward if you ask for it at the bar and the bartender looks back with a blank/confused expression!


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> You are more then welcome to join us.   Looks like we have the end of July Hershey trip planned,    as well as a bunch of us will be down at WDW the beginning of October.



Oh, when in October, I am already planning to be there Oct 6-12


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> TO be honest...  I'm still not sure what the biggest draw is for their coming to PA.
> 
> Is it us guys in PA?   Or is it the Chocolate?



The roller coasters. And the special dark milkshakes.


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

I'm really beginning to wonder if you guys sleep (holy active thread last night!!). 

I'm sorry I will be missing the Hershey meet...sounds like it's going to be a blast...but only if you show up with no facial hair, a hat, a bottle of SoCo, and some chocolate 

Since Darcy has a new phone with a flash you guys better be posting some pictures!!! Keep in clean....or not


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Wow... y'all are amazing with this thread. I won't even pretend to catch up but I want to come to Hershey Park whenever y'all are going.. oh wait, is it an open invite or a specific couples gathering??  Maybe I should backtrack... 

Also it looks like I have to change my dates for Sept/Oct by a couple of days but should still overlap with everyone. Right now I am looking at Oct 1-5th.  Are you all planning a day at WDW at all? I think I read some of you are doing HHN but I think Im going to stick to WDW since my funds are tight and I have my AP and DVC to hold me over.  

Anyhoo...  I am at work, hot as hades and ready to go already. 

Anyone seen X-Men yet?? I loved it...


----------



## nurse.darcy

RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I'm really beginning to wonder if you guys sleep (holy active thread last night!!).
> 
> I'm sorry I will be missing the Hershey meet...sounds like it's going to be a blast...but only if you show up with no facial hair, a hat, a bottle of SoCo, and some chocolate
> 
> Since Darcy has a new phone with a flash you guys better be posting some pictures!!! Keep in clean....or not



You asked for clean pics.. .ROFLMAO. . .Not sure they even know what that means. . .lol


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Wow... y'all are amazing with this thread. I won't even pretend to catch up but I want to come to Hershey Park whenever y'all are going.. oh wait, is it an open invite or a specific couples gathering??  Maybe I should backtrack...
> 
> Also it looks like I have to change my dates for Sept/Oct by a couple of days but should still overlap with everyone. Right now I am looking at Oct 1-5th.  Are you all planning a day at WDW at all? I think I read some of you are doing HHN but I think Im going to stick to WDW since my funds are tight and I have my AP and DVC to hold me over.
> 
> Anyhoo...  I am at work, hot as hades and ready to go already.
> 
> Anyone seen X-Men yet?? I loved it...



as far as I know it's an open invite. although you do risk being classified as part of DC's HArem..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> they can find chocolate anywhere in the USA,
> but only PA, has the Pyrate and the Tall Guy



  But you can't get your picture with a 5ft hershey kiss anywhere.   



taramoz said:


> Oh, when in October, I am already planning to be there Oct 6-12



 You are just missing most of us.   Most of the party looks to be happening the weekend of Oct 1st.   Between the opening of F&W,  the F&W run,  and WDW's 40th Bday,    it just happened that several of us were planning trips around that weekend already and plans kind of consolidated to include the meet.



RemembertheMagic98 said:


> I'm really beginning to wonder if you guys sleep (holy active thread last night!!).



  I sleep during the day.   3rd shift currently.

   And if you think things get busy here during the day now,    you are lucky you weren't here when I still worked days. 



LaLalovesWDW said:


> Wow... y'all are amazing with this thread. I won't even pretend to catch up but I want to come to Hershey Park whenever y'all are going.. oh wait, is it an open invite or a specific couples gathering??  Maybe I should backtrack..




 It's an open invite to Hershey.    And with the fact that currently the potential planned female attendies are outnumber the males,   I don't think "specific couples" would  really fit.

    If the  was to comment,   he'd probably say it's me,  A harem, and a few others.   



LaLalovesWDW said:


> Also it looks like I have to change my dates for Sept/Oct by a couple of days but should still overlap with everyone. Right now I am looking at Oct 1-5th.  Are you all planning a day at WDW at all? I think I read some of you are doing HHN but I think Im going to stick to WDW since my funds are tight and I have my AP and DVC to hold me over.



  Go to Florida and NOT do WDW?!?!    Are you smoking something?   

 I'm planning on doing HHN one day while down there,  and I believe Darcy is planning on joining me.  (As in... someone to hide behind)...   but for the most part I think the rest of the trip is a WDW trip.

 Still think you'd be interested in sharing crash space from the 1st-4th?




LaLalovesWDW said:


> Anyone seen X-Men yet?? I loved it...



  I saw it and enjoyed the movie.  Loved the 2 little trilogy cameos.



nurse.darcy said:


> You asked for clean pics.. .ROFLMAO. . .Not sure they even know what that means. . .lol



Clean Pics.....  Those are the ones take in the bath and shower,  right?


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Wow... y'all are amazing with this thread. I won't even pretend to catch up but I want to come to Hershey Park whenever y'all are going.. oh wait, is it an open invite or a specific couples gathering??  Maybe I should backtrack...





DCTooTall said:


> If the  was to comment,   he'd probably say it's me,  A harem, and a few others.





MICKEY88 said:


> as far as I know it's an open invite. although you do risk being classified as part of DC's HArem..







 Did I call it or what?!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Wow... y'all are amazing with this thread. I won't even pretend to catch up but I want to come to Hershey Park whenever y'all are going.. oh wait, is it an open invite or a specific couples gathering??  Maybe I should backtrack...
> 
> Also it looks like I have to change my dates for Sept/Oct by a couple of days but should still overlap with everyone. Right now I am looking at Oct 1-5th.  Are you all planning a day at WDW at all? I think I read some of you are doing HHN but I think Im going to stick to WDW since my funds are tight and I have my AP and DVC to hold me over.
> 
> Anyhoo...  I am at work, hot as hades and ready to go already.
> 
> Anyone seen X-Men yet?? I loved it...



Hershey Park = Open invite on July 30th.  

As for the Disney trip, I'm not leaving WDW until October 3so we'll still have some overlap. 

I haven't seen X-Men, but the next movie I'm really drooling over is Green Lantern. 



nurse.darcy said:


> You asked for clean pics.. .ROFLMAO. . .Not sure they even know what that means. . .lol


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I haven't seen X-Men, but the next movie I'm really drooling over is Green Lantern.




  Is it the movie you are drooling over?   or the Ryan Reynolds CGI'd Nudesuit costume?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Is it the movie you are drooling over?   or the Ryan Reynolds CGI'd Nudesuit costume?



Both actually.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Is it the movie you are drooling over?   or the Ryan Reynolds CGI'd Nudesuit costume?



it's kind of creepy that you are talking about that


----------



## MICKEY88

double post


----------



## MICKEY88

uh oh, the rapture happened I'm the only one left behind


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

MICKEY88 said:


> uh oh, the rapture happened I'm the only one left behind



lmao... yes something is definitely not right here.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

wow, it was so busy around here last night and this morning and then it just died. what the heck? lol


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> TO be honest...  I'm still not sure what the biggest draw is for their coming to PA.
> 
> Is it us guys in PA?   Or is it the Chocolate?





MICKEY88 said:


> they can find chocolate anywhere in the USA,
> but only PA, has the Pyrate and the Tall Guy



no, it's the chocolate......







I'm kidding, you know we adore all you guys


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> uh oh, the rapture happened I'm the only one left behind



  Sleep happened.   I finally decided to go to bed.



bluedevilinaz said:


> wow, it was so busy around here last night and this morning and then it just died. what the heck? lol



   As I mentioned.  Sleep......though, I guess in a way it was like a bit of death.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

My goodness, y'all are quiet today. It's like the Singles Social Library in here.  I am ready for my trip tomorrow. I just hope I sleep better than I did last night. I was up until 2 a.m. 

While I'm gone, I'll still be able to check in from around the World on my phone. (At least until they lock the thread on me. ) So try to keep the crazy under control. Or, on second thought, maybe not.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> My goodness, y'all are quiet today. It's like the Singles Social Library in here.  I am ready for my trip tomorrow. I just hope I sleep better than I did last night. I was up until 2 a.m.
> 
> While I'm gone, I'll still be able to check in from around the World on my phone. (At least until they lock the thread on me. ) So try to keep the crazy under control. Or, on second bought, maybe not.



Nope....  We refuse to keep the crazy under control!

  And we expect lots of fun drunk posts from your trip around the World Showcase and the obligatory stop by the Tune Inn with Darcy!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Nope....  We refuse to keep the crazy under control!
> 
> And we expect lots of fun drunk posts from your trip around the World Showcase and the obligatory stop by the Tune Inn with Darcy!



There may be some slightly tipsy posting. It depends how patient DS chooses to be with mommy. Not going to have much time for the Tune Inn with him unfortunately...


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> There may be some slightly tipsy posting. It depends how patient DS chooses to be with mommy. Not going to have much time for the Tune Inn with him unfortunately...



Hmmmm....    In that case I guess you'll just have to settle for some Long Islands over at the stand by the Honey I Shrunk the Kids play area.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmmm....    In that case I guess you'll just have to settle for some Long Islands over at the stand by the Honey I Shrunk the Kids play area.



I'm cool with that. This trip is more about him and his first experience at WDW than it is about me.  Of course, I still plan on having a freakadaisically awesome time.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Words With Friends sux when you're tired. I'm getting destroyed over here, but still so addicting. It's my newest thing since I got bored with Angry Birds. Do any of you guys play this on your phone?


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Words With Friends sux when you're tired. I'm getting destroyed over here, but still so addicting. It's my newest thing since I got bored with Angry Birds. Do any of you guys play this on your phone?



The sad thing is I have actually contemplated getting a smart phone JUST so that I can play that game.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> The sad thing is I have actually contemplated getting a smart phone JUST so that I can play that game.



Ok. I am officially reversing my stance on your getting a smart phone from "don't start down the slippery slope" to "you should definitely look into that. 
Then you'll be able to play with me.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Ok. I am officially reversing my stance on your getting a smart phone from "don't start down the slippery slope" to "you should definitely look into that.
> Then you'll be able to play with me.




So you basically just want to me to pick up a nasty addiction for the sole purpose of playing with you.   hmmmmm.....


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> So you basically just want to me to pick up a nasty addiction for the sole purpose of playing with you.   hmmmmm.....



Hmmm indeed.  But yeah, that pretty much sums it up. My phone is multitalented. Email, the DIS, yahoo messenger, Facebook... I love it even if it annoys me sometimes.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hmmm indeed.  But yeah, that pretty much sums it up. My phone is multitalented. Email, the DIS, yahoo messenger, Facebook... I love it even if it annoys me sometimes.



I've been trying to avoid getting a smartphone since I know it would just be a toy....  and do I really want to commit to a $100/mo charge for what is just a toy?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> So you basically just want to me to pick up a nasty addiction for the sole purpose of playing with you.   hmmmmm.....



Haha. The princess and the wench are arguing as to whether the words "nasty" and "playing with you" belong in the same sentence.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I've been trying to avoid getting a smartphone since I know it would just be a toy....  and do I really want to commit to a $100/mo charge for what is just a toy?



Can you get any discounts through work? My sister has one that brings her AT&T bill down significantly.


----------



## ToddRN

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Words With Friends sux when you're tired. I'm getting destroyed over here, but still so addicting. It's my newest thing since I got bored with Angry Birds. Do any of you guys play this on your phone?



Words with Friends sucks when your opponent does all 3-letter words!!!! LOL


----------



## NJDiva

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Words With Friends sux when you're tired. I'm getting destroyed over here, but still so addicting. It's my newest thing since I got bored with Angry Birds. Do any of you guys play this on your phone?



Ok I am obsessed win angry birds!! I play it everyday and I have all 3 versions. I got my bff hooked on it...this is why my battery dies so quickly


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ToddRN said:


> Words with Friends sucks when your opponent does all 3-letter words!!!! LOL



I know!!! It's so hard when you have nothing to play off of. But sometimes you have to with a tough letter like q. WWF has taught me that qi is a word.


----------



## ToddRN

... and on a few other smartphone thoughts...  The apple nerd in me is SO excited about the updates to iOS this fall!!!   The iPad and iPhone are gonna be so much more fun.  I gotta agree- both Angry Birds and Words with Friends are way too addictive!!!!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> Ok I am obsessed win angry birds!! I play it everyday and I have all 3 versions. I got my bff hooked on it...this is why my battery dies so quickly



I have the original angry birds and angry birds: seasons. I enjoy blowing stuff up with the black bomb bird.  I still play some when I need to relax and numb my mind.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ToddRN said:


> ... and on a few other smartphone thoughts...  The apple nerd in me is SO excited about the updates to iOS this fall!!!   The iPad and iPhone are gonna be so much more fun.  I gotta agree- both Angry Birds and Words with Friends are way too addictive!!!!



I didn't even know there were going to be updates. Lol. But I'm all for anything that makes my phone run even smoother. What do you think of the iPad? Is it like replacing your computer?


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Haha. The princess and the wench are arguing as to whether the words "nasty" and "playing with you" belong in the same sentence.



   Let me know who wins that arguement.   



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Can you get any discounts through work? My sister has one that brings her AT&T bill down significantly.



 At this point I'd go with Verizon since I don't want to risk or deal with the limited data on an AT&T phone.   I MIGHT be able to get a discount that brings the cost down to like $70/mo for a smart phone...  but since I currently have a cell that's free (paid for by work),   It's difficult to justify.   that's $70/mo that could be put towards Disney trips.   



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I didn't even know there were going to be updates. Lol. But I'm all for anything that makes my phone run even smoother. What do you think of the iPad? Is it like replacing your computer?



  IPAD == Overgrown Iphone/Ipod.      There are things that it just can't do that your computer can do.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

So I'm being a total Disney geek tonight and watching Fantasia for the first time in a loooong time! I forgot how awesome this movie is!


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Ok. I am officially reversing my stance on your getting a smart phone from "don't start down the slippery slope" to "you should definitely look into that.
> Then you'll be able to play with me.



I have an iPhone,  can I play with you ?


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Haha. The princess and the wench are arguing as to whether the words "nasty" and "playing with you" belong in the same sentence.



they most definitely do, in the right context


----------



## DisneydaveCT

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> My goodness, y'all are quiet today. It's like the Singles Social Library in here.  I am ready for my trip tomorrow. I just hope I sleep better than I did last night. I was up until 2 a.m.
> 
> While I'm gone, I'll still be able to check in from around the World on my phone. (At least until they lock the thread on me. ) So try to keep the crazy under control. Or, on second thought, maybe not.



Have a great trip!!!



DCTooTall said:


> The sad thing is I have actually contemplated getting a smart phone JUST so that I can play that game.



I've contemplated getting a smart phone just so I can get the WDW app to find out the wait times for the various rides and exhibits.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Haha. The princess and the wench are arguing as to whether the words "nasty" and "playing with you" belong in the same sentence.



I think the  and a Southern Gentleman might agree that those words do belong in the same sentence.


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hmmm indeed.  But yeah, that pretty much sums it up. My phone is multitalented. Email, the DIS, yahoo messenger, Facebook... I love it even if it annoys me sometimes.


I know I am addicted to my phone too.  I hope you have a great trip and can't wait to hear all about it.


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Can you get any discounts through work? My sister has one that brings her AT&T bill down significantly.


My job gives me  24% off which I think is a great discount.


MICKEY88 said:


> I have an iPhone,  can I play with you ?



I could comment but all I will say is that I have an iPhone too


I muct be living in the dark ages because I never have heard of Words with Friends.  Is it something I need to check out?


----------



## NJDiva

ctnurse said:


> I know I am addicted to my phone too.  I hope you have a great trip and can't wait to hear all about it.
> 
> My job gives me  24% off which I think is a great discount.
> 
> 
> I could comment but all I will say is that I have an iPhone too
> 
> 
> I muct be living in the dark ages because I never have heard of Words with Friends.  Is it something I need to check out?



Basically its virtual scrabble


----------



## ahoff

Good Morning!  Another day at work.  Spent the day in the city yesterday and there are lots of pages to catch up on.  Jimmy Fallon show was pretty cool, Larry King was funny and My Morning Jacket was very good.  I nodded off during the Kardashien segment, no interest there at all.  And the new section of the High Line opened yesterday also.

Have a great trip, TDB and DM!


----------



## taramoz

Morning all, I missed out on last night, but I see there was talk on Words with Friends, I am addicted, would love to play!


----------



## nurse.darcy

taramoz said:


> Morning all, I missed out on last night, but I see there was talk on Words with Friends, I am addicted, would love to play!



I didn't know what it was till yesterday as well.  I had to check it out. . .didn't download it yet though. . .still debating.  Just got a new phone and don't want it to get slow on me. . .lol.


----------



## taramoz

nurse.darcy said:


> I didn't know what it was till yesterday as well.  I had to check it out. . .didn't download it yet though. . .still debating.  Just got a new phone and don't want it to get slow on me. . .lol.



If you decide to download it let me know, we can get a game going.


----------



## nurse.darcy

taramoz said:


> If you decide to download it let me know, we can get a game going.



Will do. . .lol.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

In Jackson, mississippi. 

Sounds like lots of people might be interested in playing WWF.  I like it because I can just play a turn when I have a couple minutes.  My name is the same on there if anybody wants to play.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> In Jackson, mississippi.
> 
> Sounds like lots of people might be interested in playing WWF.  I like it because I can just play a turn when I have a couple minutes.  My name is the same on there if anybody wants to play.



Soooo... I gotta ask....  How exactly do to you play World Wildlife Federation?   I'm guessing it's probably a lot of fun though.


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> I could comment but all I will say is that I have an iPhone too
> ?



have your iPhone call my iPhone..


----------



## MICKEY88

DisneydaveCT said:


> 1.I've contemplated getting a smart phone just so I can get the WDW app to find out the wait times for the various rides and exhibits.
> 
> 2.I think the  and a Southern Gentleman might agree that those words do belong in the same sentence.



1, I have 22 Disney apps on my iPhone, great stuff, one just for WDW weather
every morning I check crowd estimates to help decide what park to go to .

it's nice to show people menus when trying to decide where to eat..


2.


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> I've been trying to avoid getting a smartphone since I know it would just be a toy....  and do I really want to commit to a $100/mo charge for what is just a toy?


Your mileage may differ, but mine is *so* much more than a toy. (Although, yes, it's that too.) I love not having to carry a computer with me on vacation anymore, because I can check email on the phone. And the "find coffee" feature is really useful too. I'm paying about $35 more per month for the data features. Absolutely worth it.


----------



## DIS_MERI

Howdy folks 

Sorry for the drive-by posting....my week just keeps getting busier, which is especially difficult since today is our packing day for us to leave tomorrow 

My brother was going to check himself out of the hospital AMA but my dad talked him out of it.  He's now waiting for them to tell him when they are going to give him a pacemaker.

Kids had a blast at the amusement park yesterday (and so did I, a friend watched them so I could ride rides too!) and are soooo excited about Disney.  They've talked about nothing else, so I am really glad I waited to tell them   It also came in handy a few times.  DS was upset that we never made it over to the wave pool in the water park.  No worries, we can do that at Disney.  Missed out on cotton candy and funnel cakes (the stores all closed when the park did, at 7pm  ).  That's no big deal, we can have those at Disney.....and after a day with my 4yo in an amusement park I am so glad I opted to get a stroller to take with us for her!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Soooo... I gotta ask....  How exactly do to you play World Wildlife Federation?   I'm guessing it's probably a lot of fun though.



Hardee har har DC.  But it actually makes me think more of the World Wrestling Federation. Don't ask me why. 

My first plane was continuing on to Baltimore. Made me think of you, but I still switched planes for orlando. Nothing's coming between me and the mouse today.


----------



## DCTooTall

CoasterAddict said:


> Your mileage may differ, but mine is *so* much more than a toy. (Although, yes, it's that too.) I love not having to carry a computer with me on vacation anymore, because I can check email on the phone. And the "find coffee" feature is really useful too. I'm paying about $35 more per month for the data features. Absolutely worth it.



bringing my laptop with me on Vacation isn't that big a deal for me... and it allows me to offload my pictures from my camera.

And while the data may only be about $25-$35/mo,   the fact I'd have to get a voice plan as well drastically increases the cost.   My current Cell work pays for,   so a personal cell wouldn't provide anything additional beyond the ability to run apps or play around online with the phone.

I mean,   true,  I can find "legitimate" uses for it...  but it would still be primarily a toy.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hardee har har DC.  But it actually makes me think more of the World Wrestling Federation. Don't ask me why.
> 
> My first plane was continuing on to Baltimore. Made me think of you, but I still switched planes for orlando. Nothing's coming between me and the mouse today.



   I was debating going with the wrestling angle on that joke,   But between not wanting to date myself since I'm guessing they haven't been the WWF for awhile now...  and the fact it would inevitably lead to conversations about getting on top of each other on the mat....  i figured I go the animal route.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Hey DC. Not going to go back and quote you because it's a pain on my phone, but wanted to say that I don't think I would pay for a smartphone either if my job paid for a phone. If you take away the phone talking and texting, you really are just spending a ton for a toy.  not worth it when you already have yur main "phone" features taken care of.

And I've been reading everybody's posts, but, like I said, I would go crazy trying to quote you all.


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> bringing my laptop with me on Vacation isn't that big a deal for me... and it allows me to offload my pictures from my camera.
> 
> And while the data may only be about $25-$35/mo,   the fact I'd have to get a voice plan as well drastically increases the cost.   My current Cell work pays for,   so a personal cell wouldn't provide anything additional beyond the ability to run apps or play around online with the phone.
> 
> I mean,   true,  I can find "legitimate" uses for it...  but it would still be primarily a toy.



Ah, work phone. Good point. That never crossed my mind. Well, if you're creative enough you can probably find some compelling reason why *that* should be an iPhone.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I was debating going with the wrestling angle on that joke,   But between not wanting to date myself since I'm guessing they haven't been the WWF for awhile now...  and the fact it would inevitably lead to conversations about getting on top of each other on the mat....  i figured I go the animal route.



Yeah, those conversations may not be the best for the DIS. Family boards and all.  We'll save that for later. 

My plane's about to take off. I'll check in later tonight. Enjoy your day DISfriends.


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> I was debating going with the wrestling angle on that joke,   But between not wanting to date myself..


Yeah, dating yourself can get pretty boring. You already know the punchline to all the jokes...



DCTooTall said:


> since I'm guessing they haven't been the WWF for awhile now...  and the fact it would inevitably lead to conversations about getting on top of each other on the mat....  i figured I go the animal route.


 Right, but since the conversations hadn't spontaneously started anyhow you had to give them a little nudge in case anyone missed the possibilities. Subtle like a chainsaw.


----------



## MyMuse

Hi all, 

Haven't been here in forever and just realized there wa sanother thread. Over 250 pages . WOW!! 

That might take a little time. 

For this in NJ and sourrounding.. there's a NJ meet in Flemington to benefit Give Kids the World if you are so interested...it's under DIS Unplugged podcast. 

and off to read the backside of water....


----------



## DCTooTall

CoasterAddict said:


> Ah, work phone. Good point. That never crossed my mind. Well, if you're creative enough you can probably find some compelling reason why *that* should be an iPhone.



  Oh I can think of many compelling reasons.   Unfortunately company policy is pretty strict on who gets smartphones (Traditionally blackberries...),  and my position doesn't qualify.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Yeah, those conversations may not be the best for the DIS. Family boards and all.  We'll save that for later.
> 
> My plane's about to take off. I'll check in later tonight. Enjoy your day DISfriends.



 Hope you have a safe trip!



CoasterAddict said:


> Yeah, dating yourself can get pretty boring. You already know the punchline to all the jokes...
> .



And as the  mentioned before...  PDA can get a bit awkward.


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> And as the  mentioned before...  PDA can get a bit awkward.



...guessing you're not talking about Blackberries now.


----------



## DCTooTall

MyMuse said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Haven't been here in forever and just realized there wa sanother thread. Over 100 pages . WOW!!
> 
> That might take a little time.
> 
> For this in NJ and sourrounding.. there's a NJ meet in Flemington to benefit Give Kids the World if you are so interested...it's under DIS Unplugged podcast.
> 
> and off to read the backside of water....



 back!

Actually... over 260 pages already..... and in only 3 months.   We can get a bit talkative.  


  And in case you are interested....  it's looking like we are doing something at Hershey on July 30th.


----------



## DCTooTall

CoasterAddict said:


> ...guessing you're not talking about Blackberries now.


----------



## RemembertheMagic98

Hey all!
Louisa - Enjoy your trip!!

I personally have a HTC Thunderbolt -  as my smartphone addiction began 4 years ago with the Crackberry.  I really wanted something with 4G since I will have this phone for 2 years (thanks Verizon!).  I got it in March...NO disappointment here!! Sometimes I think it searches faster than my computer!!  The best part is that it syncs with my car (Ford Escape) so I have hands free calling....love that feature!!

And yes, I do use it as a game playing device....Angry Birds is really fun


----------



## MyMuse

DCTooTall said:


> back!
> 
> Actually... over 260 pages already..... and in only 3 months.   We can get a bit talkative.
> 
> 
> And in case you are interested....  it's looking like we are doing something at Hershey on July 30th.



Hi!!! 

How are you?? (tho I guess I can just continue reading backwards  )

I just corrected myself in my original post; I didn't see past page 100 when I first clicked on it. 

I'll definitely check into making the meet!


----------



## DCTooTall

MyMuse said:


> Hi!!!
> 
> How are you?? (tho I guess I can just continue reading backwards  )
> 
> I just corrected myself in my original post; I didn't see past page 100 when I first clicked on it.
> 
> I'll definitely check into making the meet!



Don't feel the need to really catch up.  We are a group with a bit of ADD and tend to jump topics pretty quickly.    The best advice we tend to give is to just feel free to jump into the conversation.    What we talked about 3 pages ago could easily be 10 topics ago sometimes.   

I'm not doing too bad.   Actually working a 3rd shift right now,  so it's like 11pm for me this late into the day.


----------



## MyMuse

DCTooTall said:


> Don't feel the need to really catch up.  We are a group with a bit of ADD and tend to jump topics pretty quickly.    The best advice we tend to give is to just feel free to jump into the conversation.    What we talked about 3 pages ago could easily be 10 topics ago sometimes.
> 
> I'm not doing too bad.   Actually working a 3rd shift right now,  so it's like 11pm for me this late into the day.




Omg! went back 10 pages and it was only a day's worth! 
I'll go back another 10, but then I'm giving up...

I work summer hours now, so it starts at 8am. I draaaaag myself out of bed. I need 3 of me, really. 

I don't know when my next WDW trip will be, but I am heading to DL (first trip!!!) for D23 Expo. 

Maybe October or December ?? There's a big weekend meet thing for AllEarsthat sounds really fun. Haven't decided. 

I am going to AllEars NYC weekend though; be pretty easy considering it's a 12 minute train ride. 

Anyone else? 

I will try for July meet, it has to be better than last year's right?


----------



## CDnVA

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Yeah, those conversations may not be the best for the DIS. Family boards and all.  We'll save that for later.
> 
> My plane's about to take off. I'll check in later tonight. Enjoy your day DISfriends.



Hope you have a fantastic trip with lots of pixie dust!!!!!!!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

MyMuse said:


> Omg! went back 10 pages and it was only a day's worth!
> I'll go back another 10, but then I'm giving up...
> 
> I work summer hours now, so it starts at 8am. I draaaaag myself out of bed. I need 3 of me, really.
> 
> I don't know when my next WDW trip will be, but I am heading to DL (first trip!!!) for D23 Expo.
> 
> Maybe October or December ?? There's a big weekend meet thing for AllEarsthat sounds really fun. Haven't decided.
> 
> I am going to AllEars NYC weekend though; be pretty easy considering it's a 12 minute train ride.
> 
> Anyone else?
> 
> I will try for July meet, it has to be better than last year's right?



Welcome back... glad to see another Northern NJ'er!


----------



## DCTooTall

MyMuse said:


> Omg! went back 10 pages and it was only a day's worth!
> I'll go back another 10, but then I'm giving up...
> 
> I work summer hours now, so it starts at 8am. I draaaaag myself out of bed. I need 3 of me, really.
> 
> I don't know when my next WDW trip will be, but I am heading to DL (first trip!!!) for D23 Expo.
> 
> Maybe October or December ?? There's a big weekend meet thing for AllEarsthat sounds really fun. Haven't decided.
> 
> I am going to AllEars NYC weekend though; be pretty easy considering it's a 12 minute train ride.
> 
> Anyone else?
> 
> I will try for July meet, it has to be better than last year's right?



   Told you we can be very talkative.  


Mostly from just coincidence,   several of us are going to be down at the world around the weekend of Oct 1st.   Between the MK's 40th Bday,  F&W, and the F&W run,   it just sort of worked out that way.


   Why am i up this early?   tomorrow is not going to be fun....  i got woken up 4hrs early thanks to a power company autodial asking that we conserve power tomorrow afternoon due to the heat,   and now i can't get back to sleep.


----------



## DFD

MyMuse said:


> I am going to AllEars NYC weekend though; be pretty easy considering it's a 12 minute train ride.
> 
> Anyone else?



if you mean the broadway meet... do you know anybody interested for another ticket????  if yes PM me... thanks...


----------



## tlionheart78

Hey all.  It's been awhile.  Been way too busy and exhausted to post anything these days due to work.  Summer in a car parts warehouse + still getting double to triple orders due to hail damage = summer death. 

Other than that, what's been going on around here...?


----------



## ctnurse

ahoff said:


> Good Morning!  Another day at work.  Spent the day in the city yesterday and there are lots of pages to catch up on.  Jimmy Fallon show was pretty cool, Larry King was funny and My Morning Jacket was very good.  I nodded off during the Kardashien segment, no interest there at all.  And the new section of the High Line opened yesterday also.
> 
> Have a great trip, TDB and DM!


I love the city and it has been toooo long. 


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> In Jackson, mississippi.
> 
> Sounds like lots of people might be interested in playing WWF.  I like it because I can just play a turn when I have a couple minutes.  My name is the same on there if anybody wants to play.


At first I thought you were driving but then read the rest of your posts.  Have a great trip...Say hi to Mickey for me...Anytime DS and I talk to someone going to WDW we say that.  Sorry that is the dork in me.


MICKEY88 said:


> have your iPhone call my iPhone..


Only you! 


MICKEY88 said:


> 1, I have 22 Disney apps on my iPhone, great stuff, one just for WDW weather
> every morning I check crowd estimates to help decide what park to go to .
> 
> it's nice to show people menus when trying to decide where to eat..
> 
> 
> 2.


   So what apps do you have I think I only have about 5 WDW apps.


DIS_MERI said:


> Howdy folks
> 
> Sorry for the drive-by posting....my week just keeps getting busier, which is especially difficult since today is our packing day for us to leave tomorrow
> 
> My brother was going to check himself out of the hospital AMA but my dad talked him out of it.  He's now waiting for them to tell him when they are going to give him a pacemaker.
> 
> Kids had a blast at the amusement park yesterday (and so did I, a friend watched them so I could ride rides too!) and are soooo excited about Disney.  They've talked about nothing else, so I am really glad I waited to tell them   It also came in handy a few times.  DS was upset that we never made it over to the wave pool in the water park.  No worries, we can do that at Disney.  Missed out on cotton candy and funnel cakes (the stores all closed when the park did, at 7pm  ).  That's no big deal, we can have those at Disney.....and after a day with my 4yo in an amusement park I am so glad I opted to get a stroller to take with us for her!


Good thing your brother didn't leave AMA actually putting in a pacer is really no big deal.  Sounds like you had a great time yesterday.  This is the 1st time Ds 7 has not used a stroller and I have told him that his little feet and legs will carry him in August.  And if they don't I will get a baby sitter and I will enjoy the parks. I hope you and your kids have a great 1st trip.


tlionheart78 said:


> Hey all.  It's been awhile.  Been way too busy and exhausted to post anything these days due to work.  Summer in a car parts warehouse + still getting double to triple orders due to hail damage = summer death.
> 
> Other than that, what's been going on around here...?



Long time no talk...Welcome back. Don't even try to catch up just jump right back in. 


So right now I am sitting on my deck enjoy this beautiful evening with my beverage of choice.  Today I booked a haircut for my son at the Main Street Barber shop when we go.  He agreed to getting his hair cut there since he is refusing to do it here since he is going for the Justin Bieber look.


----------



## tlionheart78

ctnurse said:


> Long time no talk...Welcome back. Don't even try to catch up just jump right back in.
> 
> 
> So right now I am sitting on my deck enjoy this beautiful evening with my beverage of choice.  Today I booked a haircut for my son at the Main Street Barber shop when we go.  He agreed to getting his hair cut there since he is refusing to do it here since he is going for the Justin Bieber look.



Yeah.  About 100 pages or so of catching up..... I'll pass.  I just hope that everyone's doing fine.

Sounds like your son's gonna have a blast at Main Street tomorrow.  I'd go there myself, but, as much as I love Disney, I can't trust ANYONE outside of my family stylist.  All due to a traumatic haircut I got on my last day of high school in my freshman year.  Needless to say, the lady that we trusted my hair to momentarily, didn't know how to use the clippers/razor for my hair.  Left that place feeling like I became a skinhead. 

And in other news, I sent a quote request to mousefantravel.com for a future trip in mid-May 2010.  So, I hope to hear from them soon for some info.  Also got me looking at websites that hopefully can list the characters that regularly show up for meet-and-greets in the parks for a special autograph book project.


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> 1.Only you!
> 
> 2.So what apps do you have I think I only have about 5 WDW apps.
> 
> .



1.I hear that a lot, is that good or bad

2. will list later.just got home, need to make dinner


----------



## NJDiva

MyMuse said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Haven't been here in forever and just realized there wa sanother thread. Over 250 pages . WOW!!
> 
> That might take a little time.
> 
> For this in NJ and sourrounding.. there's a NJ meet in Flemington to benefit Give Kids the World if you are so interested...it's under DIS Unplugged podcast.
> 
> and off to read the backside of water....



Hey there's my other Jersey Girl!! where ya been??



DCTooTall said:


> bringing my laptop with me on Vacation isn't that big a deal for me... and it allows me to offload my pictures from my camera.
> 
> And while the data may only be about $25-$35/mo,   the fact I'd have to get a voice plan as well drastically increases the cost.   My current Cell work pays for,   so a personal cell wouldn't provide anything additional beyond the ability to run apps or play around online with the phone.
> 
> I mean,   true,  I can find "legitimate" uses for it...  but it would still be primarily a toy.



I totally agree, I take my laptop with me everywhere, and just like you I tend to download pictures since I normally take an abundance of them in the first place. I have a Droid X and it is such a toy for me. I pay for all the bells and whistles and love playing with it. I actually have to keep it on charge at work because I do so much with it.


----------



## DIS_MERI

ctnurse said:


> Good thing your brother didn't leave AMA actually putting in a pacer is really no big deal.  Sounds like you had a great time yesterday.  This is the 1st time Ds 7 has not used a stroller and I have told him that his little feet and legs will carry him in August.  And if they don't I will get a baby sitter and I will enjoy the parks. I hope you and your kids have a great 1st trip.



Today they took him off all heart meds complete and said he doesn't need a pacemaker at all, just needed synthroid.  Not that this hospital gets high marks for competence, ever, but he does seem quite relieved to not need a pacemaker!  We're waiting to see when they discharge him, but he told us to enjoy our trip 

I might not be on much for the next week, so it's about time for you all to start a new thread so I really get lost   Have fun, all and ttyl


----------



## taramoz

Just wanted to say hello, watching House Hunters (love this show), drinking a beer, and just relaxing.  What are you up to?


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Just wanted to say hello, watching House Hunters (love this show), drinking a beer, and just relaxing.  What are you up to?



I'm processing photos, of a firebreathing friend, that  I shot last weekend


----------



## tlionheart78

taramoz said:


> Just wanted to say hello, watching House Hunters (love this show), drinking a beer, and just relaxing.  What are you up to?



In bed, watching Mater's Tall Tales on Blu-ray then gonna go to sleep with Mythbusters.  Man, I can be such a nerd...


----------



## CoasterAddict

tlionheart78 said:


> In bed, watching Mater's Tall Tales on Blu-ray then gonna go to sleep with Mythbusters.  Man, I can be such a nerd...



Oooh, nerds are *hot.*


----------



## DCTooTall

DFD said:


> if you mean the broadway meet... do you know anybody interested for another ticket????  if yes PM me... thanks...



   The Duck has reemerged!    I don't think we've seen you around a SSC thread since the early days of the original thread.  

Don't be a stranger.....  and are you planning to join us at Hershey on July 30th?




tlionheart78 said:


> Hey all.  It's been awhile.  Been way too busy and exhausted to post anything these days due to work.  Summer in a car parts warehouse + still getting double to triple orders due to hail damage = summer death.
> 
> Other than that, what's been going on around here...?



  Around here?   more of the same.

The  and Darcy going back and forth.

the  flirting with all the ladies.

comments about some mythical Harem.

We now seem to have a bit of a meet planned at Hershey park on July 30th.

tons of craziness....


and some Summer Disney trips beginning now that school is starting to let out.





ctnurse said:


> So right now I am sitting on my deck enjoy this beautiful evening with my beverage of choice.  Today I booked a haircut for my son at the Main Street Barber shop when we go.  He agreed to getting his hair cut there since he is refusing to do it here since he is going for the Justin Bieber look.



    Why would he want to look like a girl?  



NJDiva said:


> I totally agree, I take my laptop with me everywhere, and just like you I tend to download pictures since I normally take an abundance of them in the first place. I have a Droid X and it is such a toy for me. I pay for all the bells and whistles and love playing with it. I actually have to keep it on charge at work because I do so much with it.



Hmmmm...   Who knows...  Maybe I'll decide to splurge for the toy as a Christmas gift to myself this year...     All my Disney trips for the year should be done by early November,   and currently I'm not sure when I'd be deciding to make another return trip....  or if i will before my AP's expire in March.




DIS_MERI said:


> I might not be on much for the next week, so it's about time for you all to start a new thread so I really get lost   Have fun, all and ttyl



  I'm sure someone would come to find you and point you in the right direction if we move while you are gone.  



taramoz said:


> Just wanted to say hello, watching House Hunters (love this show), drinking a beer, and just relaxing.  What are you up to?



Not a lot.  Just got into work for the beginning of my Friday.    It's going to be another long and boring night,    but that means I should finally be able to finish the  game I've been playing all week.

When I last left my  -y hero....  The Evil Zombie Pirate LeChuck had returned to his evil ways after I had managed to cure the Carribean of the evil voodoo LeChuck-in Pox.    After trying to prevent him from once again kidnapping my wife,  Elaine,  in order to marry her...  He killed me.

So now I'm wandering the Voodoo Crossroads.   I've proven my skills in Swordfighting, Thievery, and Treasure Hunt-ery... and managed to open a doorway back into the world of the living.  Unfortunately LeChuck has gone and forced open that doorway using his evil VooDoo causing cracks throughout the fabric between the Crossroads and world of the living.   He is now sucking the VooDoo power from the crossroads to become even more powerful,  and unfortunately has turned my beloved Elaine into a evil voodoo demon zombie bride to be.   (Damned "Death do you part" clause!).    She's even turned against me by shooting me with the enchanted voodoo root beer every time I try to save her while in my ghostly form.     My only hope is to somehow find a way to regain control of my body within the living world.....   to become GUYBRUSH THREEPWOOD!  Mighty Zombie Pirate (tm)!   Only then do I have a chance to save my beloved Elaine from the clutches of the Evil LeChuck!


      Seriously....  If you guys have never played any of the Monkey Island games....     Check them out.    $10 a piece (or so) for the remastered versions of the 2 original games (Secret of Monkey  Island 1 & 2)....available for PC,  IPods, and several consoles.   (steam or the appropriate app stores).....  and I'm currently playing the latest available at telltalegames.com who is currently running a 75% sale bringing the cost to about $8.


----------



## DFD

DCTooTall said:


> The Duck has reemerged!    I don't think we've seen you around a SSC thread since the early days of the original thread.
> 
> Don't be a stranger.....  and are you planning to join us at Hershey on July 30th?



did not know anything about the 30th   just made a meet in DC for that date...boohooo


----------



## DCTooTall

DFD said:


> did not know anything about the 30th   just made a meet in DC for that date...boohooo



See what happens when you don't keep up with a group like this?  you miss out on all the fun stuffs!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Hi from the Mouse house! It's been a fabulous day. We just returned from the magic kingdom. DS had a blast. He rode both haunted mansion and potc. I was really impressed. Of course, he still loves dumbo.  And I had my first Dole Whip. So good!!

We are staying at the Caribbean Beach Resort in one of the redone Finding Nemo themed rooms. I think it's really cute. We took a nap before going to the MK. 

I am beyond exhausted so I'm going to bed.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hi from the Mouse house! It's been a fabulous day. We just returned from the magic kingdom. DS had a blast. He rode both haunted mansion and potc. I was really impressed. Of course, he still loves dumbo.  And I had my first Dole Whip. So good!!
> 
> We are staying at the Caribbean Beach Resort in one of the redone Finding Nemo themed rooms. I think it's really cute. We took a nap before going to the MK.
> 
> I am beyond exhausted so I'm going to bed.



Good to hear things are going well.  


  And just remember,   with the heat,  and dragging an excited DS around the parks....   if at times you feel a bit worn out....

JUST KEEP SWIMMING!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> :
> 
> 1.The  and Darcy going back and forth.
> 
> 2.the  flirting with all the ladies.



1. I plead the 5th,, or drink the 5th if it's Rum

2. you forgot to mention the TallGuy flirting with all the ladies, way more than the  does


----------



## DCTooTall

This is mostly for the ,  but I thought others might be interested.   Here's the trailer for the pirate game I just got done playing.

http://youtu.be/BI8MMAurIZ8


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> 1. I plead the 5th,, or drink the 5th if it's Rum
> 
> 2. you forgot to mention the TallGuy flirting with all the ladies, way more than the  does


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


>



_Whistle while you work,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,the Princesses_


----------



## DisneydaveCT

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hi from the Mouse house! It's been a fabulous day. We just returned from the magic kingdom. DS had a blast. He rode both haunted mansion and potc. I was really impressed. Of course, he still loves dumbo.  And I had my first Dole Whip. So good!!
> 
> We are staying at the Caribbean Beach Resort in one of the redone Finding Nemo themed rooms. I think it's really cute. We took a nap before going to the MK.
> 
> I am beyond exhausted so I'm going to bed.



Hey TDB have a great trip.  It sounds like you and your DS are off to a great start.  I could certainly use a Dole Whip with this heat wave in Northern VA.

DFD--I hear today is your birthday.  If so, I hope you have a great day!


----------



## ahoff

MyMuse said:


> I am going to AllEars NYC weekend though; be pretty easy considering it's a 12 minute train ride.
> 
> Anyone else?



Any more info on this?



ctnurse said:


> I love the city and it has been toooo long.



The city is only a short train ride in, I would guess.  That is how I usually go in, unless it is on a Sunday.
And the Hamptons and the beaches are only a ferry ride away for you.



tlionheart78 said:


> Hey all.  It's been awhile.  Been way too busy and exhausted to post anything these days due to work.  Summer in a car parts warehouse + still getting double to triple orders due to hail damage = summer death.



Welcome back.  Sounds like your work is really busy.  Which means more o/t pay!



DIS_MERI said:


> I might not be on much for the next week, so it's about time for you all to start a new thread so I really get lost   Have fun, all and ttyl



Have a great trip!



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hi from the Mouse house! It's been a fabulous day. We just returned from the magic kingdom. DS had a blast. He rode both haunted mansion and potc. I was really impressed. Of course, he still loves dumbo.  And I had my first Dole Whip. So good!!



Love the Dole whip!


Hot one here today.  Hooray for A/C!  Think I will drive down to a weekly car show tonight after work.  Have a good day, everyone!


----------



## DIS_MERI

At work, and can I say I am just completely useless today!!!!  2 hours 40 mins here, then headed to the airport 



MICKEY88 said:


> _Whistle while you work,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,the Princesses_


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hi from the Mouse house! It's been a fabulous day. We just returned from the magic kingdom. DS had a blast. He rode both haunted mansion and potc. I was really impressed. Of course, he still loves dumbo.  And I had my first Dole Whip. So good!!
> 
> We are staying at the Caribbean Beach Resort in one of the redone Finding Nemo themed rooms. I think it's really cute. We took a nap before going to the MK.
> 
> I am beyond exhausted so I'm going to bed.



Sounds wonderful!!  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## MyMuse

Draaaaging today. My sister had to have emergency galbladder surgery, so I've been running around for that. *yawn*



LaLalovesWDW said:


> Welcome back... glad to see another Northern NJ'er!



Hello!! 

I suscribed to your TR but didn't start reading it yet. 




DFD said:


> if you mean the broadway meet... do you know anybody interested for another ticket????  if yes PM me... thanks...



I don't personally know. I only got tickets since AllEars emailed and said they had extra. And I can never say no to Mary Poppins. 

You may to check with ahoff?? 



DCTooTall said:


> Mostly from just coincidence,   several of us are going to be down at the world around the weekend of Oct 1st.   Between the MK's 40th Bday,  F&W, and the F&W run,   it just sort of worked out that way.



I went last mid-October and love F&W! and my BFF in FL's bday is Oct 1 

I have to see whether I can swing it. Plus, I think it's going to be one packed crowded weekend!   




NJDiva said:


> Hey there's my other Jersey Girl!! where ya been??



Heyyyy! 

You going to NJ meet? 





ahoff said:


> Any more info on this?



The meets are on http://allears.net/btp/teammeets.htm - it's their 15 year celebration. 

I see DFD above may have an extra ticket??


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Around here?   more of the same.
> 
> The  and Darcy going back and forth.
> 
> the  flirting with all the ladies.
> 
> comments about some mythical Harem.
> 
> We now seem to have a bit of a meet planned at Hershey park on July 30th.
> 
> tons of craziness....
> 
> 
> Why would he want to look like a girl?



Okay this is all I will address. . .lol.

First, no comment

Second, I think the tall one flirts more than the Pyrate does. . .lol

Third, you do have a harem. . .I can vouch as I have seen them.

Fourth, the meet sounds fun. . .can't commit till after the 15th of June. . .

Fifth, the Justin Bieber look is on its way out. . .he is already changing it. . .lol.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Good morning all!  Happy fun days for those of you at WDW.. I am totally jealous...   If you didn't know, its only one day until Friday and I am so ready for the weekend. This heat is kickin my behind.  

Im trying to trade in my car. I really want a crossover suv. Right now Im in a Corolla.  Has anyone ever traded in a vehicle they were upside down in their loan??   This is one of two reasons having a man comes in handy...


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Good morning all!  Happy fun days for those of you at WDW.. I am totally jealous...   If you didn't know, its only one day until Friday and I am so ready for the weekend. This heat is kickin my behind.
> 
> Im trying to trade in my car. I really want a crossover suv. Right now Im in a Corolla.  Has anyone ever traded in a vehicle they were upside down in their loan??   This is one of two reasons having a man comes in handy...



you wanna trade a vehicle that you are upsid down in, for a gas guzzling suv ???

you'd be better off trying to sell the curreent vehicle, you'd get more for it, than trading it..


only 2 reasons having a man comes in handy,??? 

you must have had some pretty lame men in your past.


----------



## DCTooTall

MyMuse said:


> I went last mid-October and love F&W! and my BFF in FL's bday is Oct 1
> 
> I have to see whether I can swing it. Plus, I think it's going to be one packed crowded weekend!



  I'm planning on getting a 2bdrm unit over at the Wyndham Bonnett Creek resort,  and there may be some extra space available if you want want chip in and join us.     So far there are just 2 of us confirmed in there.... with another maybe.



nurse.darcy said:


> Okay this is all I will address. . .lol.
> 
> First, no comment
> 
> Second, I think the tall one flirts more than the Pyrate does. . .lol
> 
> Third, you do have a harem. . .I can vouch as I have seen them.
> 
> Fourth, the meet sounds fun. . .can't commit till after the 15th of June. . .
> 
> Fifth, the Justin Bieber look is on its way out. . .he is already changing it. . .lol.



  Gee.... Why does everyone seem to assume that 1. I have a harem,  and 2. my nice guy demeanor means I'm a flirt?








LaLalovesWDW said:


> Im trying to trade in my car. I really want a crossover suv. Right now Im in a Corolla.  Has anyone ever traded in a vehicle they were upside down in their loan??   This is one of two reasons having a man comes in handy...




I can't speak from experience or any real position of in depth knowledge....

But.... assuming you have good credit,   A dealership will sometimes have a ton of tricks they can use to get you into a new vehicle.  A lot of it would ultimately depend on how much negative equity they'd have to roll into the new loan.

Something else to keep in mind is you will be setting yourself up to be even more upsidedown in the loan.   Trade in value on your existing car will likely be less than if you sold it to someone else....  so the actual value of the vehicle will be different depending on how you unload it.... which obviously impacts how upsidedown you are.    Since you'll be bringing negative equity into the new loan,   your new loan will end up being more than the cost of the new vehicle.... so you are already upside down.  Add in taxes, title, processing fees,  etc,etc,etc.....   and then of course the huge hit the car's value will take the instant you drive it off the lot.        The end result isn't going to be pretty.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning all. . .vacation day 3 has started. . .today I head to US/IOA in a couple hrs for some time at HP world.  Then to Andrea's and off to Sweet Tomatoes for dinner then Mini Golf at Winter Wonderland with the kids. . .then girls night in at Andrea's.  Sounds like the absolutely perfect day to me. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning all. . .vacation day 3 has started. . .today I head to US/IOA in a couple hrs for some time at HP world.  Then to Andrea's and off to Sweet Tomatoes for dinner then Mini Golf at Winter Wonderland with the kids. . .then girls night in at Andrea's.  Sounds like the absolutely perfect day to me. . .



Don't forget to swing by Finnegans over in US.    As summer is here,  expect IOA crowds to jump dramatically.  (especcially with the new HP movie coming out soon)...  but US can be pretty empty.

and the bar has happy hour.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Gee.... Why does everyone seem to assume that 1. I have a harem,  and 2. my nice guy demeanor means I'm a flirt?



1.  Because you do and I have seen them. . .

2.  Because you are. . . and you can't really deny it. . .most of us have borne witness. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Don't forget to swing by Finnegans over in US.    As summer is here,  expect IOA crowds to jump dramatically.  (especcially with the new HP movie coming out soon)...  but US can be pretty empty.
> 
> and the bar has happy hour.



I love Finnigans. . .actually stopped there when I was waiting for you to return from your hotel check in. . .what a surprise. . .lol.

I am meeting friends at HP World so that is why I am going there today.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> 1.  Because you do and I have seen them. . .
> 
> 2.  Because you are. . . and you can't really deny it. . .most of us have borne witness. . .lol.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning all. . .vacation day 3 has started. . .today I head to US/IOA in
> 
> 
> 1.
> a couple hrs for some time at HP world.  Then to Andrea's and off to
> 
> 
> 2 Sweet Tomatoes for dinner then Mini Golf at Winter Wonderland with the kids. . .then girls night in at Andrea's.  Sounds like the absolutely perfect day to me. . .



1. good luck with the crowds
2 are you a member of their club, good discount coupons


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

MICKEY88 said:


> you wanna trade a vehicle that you are upsid down in, for a gas guzzling suv ???
> 
> you'd be better off trying to sell the curreent vehicle, you'd get more for it, than trading it..
> 
> 
> only 2 reasons having a man comes in handy,???
> 
> you must have had some pretty lame men in your past.



Yes, exactly right.  My corolla gets about 30mpg, and the one I want (Chevy Equinox) is about 29MPG and I really need to stretch out. The other option is the Mazda CX-7 but Im hearing not so great things about it, but is running a great special right now with 0% financing.   I am thinking I may get more if I do a private sell.  

yeah, so far only 2 reasons... yes lame is the nice disney-friendly word for my most recent experience with men. But I haven't lost all hope 




DCTooTall said:


> Gee.... Why does everyone seem to assume that 1. I have a harem,  and 2. my nice guy demeanor means I'm a flirt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't speak from experience or any real position of in depth knowledge....
> 
> But.... assuming you have good credit,   A dealership will sometimes have a ton of tricks they can use to get you into a new vehicle.  A lot of it would ultimately depend on how much negative equity they'd have to roll into the new loan.
> 
> Something else to keep in mind is you will be setting yourself up to be even more upsidedown in the loan.   Trade in value on your existing car will likely be less than if you sold it to someone else....  so the actual value of the vehicle will be different depending on how you unload it.... which obviously impacts how upsidedown you are.    Since you'll be bringing negative equity into the new loan,   your new loan will end up being more than the cost of the new vehicle.... so you are already upside down.  Add in taxes, title, processing fees,  etc,etc,etc.....   and then of course the huge hit the car's value will take the instant you drive it off the lot.        The end result isn't going to be pretty.



There is nothing wrong with having a harem... the diversity in choice will keep you young... look at the SisterWives guy... he's got only 4.  

Yeah, I definitely don't want to add on any MORE negative equity. I actually wanted to put a sizeable downpayment in, along with the car, then with the rebates and near 0% financing I would already have been in a positive state (both cars I was considering are pre-owned btw). eh, I don't know. Part of me just wants to take it under the parkway and torch it... the gap insurance would finally come in handy. 



nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning all. . .vacation day 3 has started. . .today I head to US/IOA in a couple hrs for some time at HP world.  Then to Andrea's and off to Sweet Tomatoes for dinner then Mini Golf at Winter Wonderland with the kids. . .then girls night in at Andrea's.  Sounds like the absolutely perfect day to me. . .



Hey Darcy! Enjoy your vaycay... wow, I gotta get up on my acronyms.. I have no idea what you are talking about but it sounds fun!


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> There is nothing wrong with having a harem... the diversity in choice will keep you young... look at the SisterWives guy... he's got only 4.
> 
> Yeah, I definitely don't want to add on any MORE negative equity. I actually wanted to put a sizeable downpayment in, along with the car, then with the rebates and near 0% financing I would already have been in a positive state (both cars I was considering are pre-owned btw). eh, I don't know. Part of me just wants to take it under the parkway and torch it... the gap insurance would finally come in handy.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Darcy! Enjoy your vaycay... wow, I gotta get up on my acronyms.. I have no idea what you are talking about but it sounds fun!



US =  Universal Studios.   IOA = Islands of Adventure.   HP = Harry Potter.



And you could always just take the car into a bad neighborhood for the night,  park it,   and then take the train home.

Come back in a couple days and file a police report.


Less chance of an arson investigation pointing your way.  ;-)


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> 1. good luck with the crowds
> 2 are you a member of their club, good discount coupons



1.  No biggie. . .I am meeting a friend there. Leaving here in about 15 minutes. . .don't really care about the crowds since I can walk away.

2.  I signed up today. . .already have a great coupon for dinner tonight. . .love it.



DCTooTall said:


> US =  Universal Studios.   IOA = Islands of Adventure.   HP = Harry Potter.
> 
> 
> 
> And you could always just take the car into a bad neighborhood for the night,  park it,   and then take the train home.
> 
> Come back in a couple days and file a police report.
> 
> 
> Less chance of an arson investigation pointing your way.  ;-)



I think I actually like this idea. . .my car is paid off, but I could use the money from replacement value as a down payment towards a new vehicle. . .thanks DC. . .lol.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

DCTooTall said:


> US =  Universal Studios.   IOA = Islands of Adventure.   HP = Harry Potter.
> 
> 
> 
> And you could always just take the car into a bad neighborhood for the night,  park it,   and then take the train home.
> 
> Come back in a couple days and file a police report.
> 
> 
> Less chance of an arson investigation pointing your way.  ;-)



thank you! Ok, now it makes sense.. I started to look the acronym list, but got sidetracked. 

Well, I live in a bad neighborhood and have [allegedly] left my car doors unlocked hoping someone would just come get it, but damn... it hasn't happened yet.  Maybe if I drive over to Newark it will expedite the process...


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> And you could always just take the car into a bad neighborhood for the night,  park it,   and then take the train home.
> 
> Come back in a couple days and file a police report.
> 
> 
> Less chance of an arson investigation pointing your way.  ;-)



love this idea!


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> I think I actually like this idea. . .my car is paid off, but I could use the money from replacement value as a down payment towards a new vehicle. . .thanks DC. . .lol.




  Glad to know I could help.

though to be honest....  You could probably get away with letting one of the many completely lost tourists crash into you.   Let someone else take the blame.  lol



LaLalovesWDW said:


> thank you! Ok, now it makes sense.. I started to look the acronym list, but got sidetracked.
> 
> Well, I live in a bad neighborhood and have [allegedly] left my car doors unlocked hoping someone would just come get it, but damn... it hasn't happened yet.  Maybe if I drive over to Newark it will expedite the process...


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Yes, exactly right.  My corolla gets about 30mpg, and the one I want (Chevy Equinox) is about 29MPG and I really need to stretch out. The other option is the Mazda CX-7 but Im hearing not so great things about it, but is running a great special right now with 0% financing.   I am thinking I may get more if I do a private sell.
> 
> 
> 
> you should definitely be able to get more selling it privately, dealers will only give you wholsale price, so they can sell it retail and make a profit..
> 
> plus they will normally knock more off the price of a straight sale...
> 
> good luck


----------



## taramoz

Ok, on my lunch break today I took a look at Hershey Park.  I may join the meet, what airport would I fly into?  LOL, it looks fun!


----------



## Kfyr23

WOW. I am not even going to try to figure out what has been going on here but saying hello and gonna try to keep up.


----------



## CoasterAddict

Kfyr23 said:


> WOW. I am not even going to try to figure out what has been going on here but saying hello and gonna try to keep up.



Just jump in and go with the flow... and ask if there are specific references you need explained. It's not really all that complicated.


----------



## Kfyr23

There has only been 214 pages added since my last login. LOL


----------



## CoasterAddict

Kfyr23 said:


> There has only been 214 pages added since my last login. LOL


Well then, one good evening of reading and you should be all caught up.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Kfyr23 said:


> WOW. I am not even going to try to figure out what has been going on here but saying hello and gonna try to keep up.



Welcome back my friend! I'm glad you found some time to join us.  What have you been up to?


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Kfyr23 said:


> WOW. I am not even going to try to figure out what has been going on here but saying hello and gonna try to keep up.



I visit every day or so, and even at that rate it is tough to keep up at times.


----------



## CoasterAddict

DisneydaveCT said:


> I visit every day or so, and even at that rate it is tough to keep up at times.


Tough to keep up? Gosh, sorry to hear that, Dave.


----------



## DIS_MERI

Welcome back, Kyle 



Sigh, flight delays   We are going to be getting in very late tonight and getting up early to hit JTA :eek


----------



## Kfyr23

CoasterAddict said:


> Well then, one good evening of reading and you should be all caught up.


I think I am just going to try to jump in right here. 



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Welcome back my friend! I'm glad you found some time to join us.  What have you been up to?


Thank you, Just work and trying to spend time with my kiddo. And the occasional day trip over to Disney. Planning on spending weekend over there hopefully if everything comes through.



DisneydaveCT said:


> I visit every day or so, and even at that rate it is tough to keep up at times.


Yeah I think you need to check in about every 30 minutes or so to stay on top of things. 



DIS_MERI said:


> Welcome back, Kyle
> Sigh, flight delays   We are going to be getting in very late tonight and getting up early to hit JTA :eek


Thanks have a great trip.


----------



## NJDiva

Kfyr23 said:


> There has only been 214 pages added since my last login. LOL



OMG where have you been!!!!??? I thought you forgot about us

hey fyi, I have to be in Lakeland in July

we missed you!!!


----------



## shdwstrm

Hey all!

I thought I'd hop in on this thread.  So what's up???  What's new??


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

shdwstrm said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I thought I'd hop in on this thread.  So what's up???  What's new??



Welcome! Make yourself at home and watch (or participate in) the show!  

Today we did Downtown Disney and Epcot. DS dragged me out of every store. It was so sad!  All I have to say is that there's going to be some major shopping when I go in September or I might explode from the pent up energy.  And I forgot about the annual passholder discount so that was a nice bonus. 
Oh! And I managed to have a margarita at the Mexico pavilion.  That put a little more magical pep in my step. 

IOA tomorrow. Not looking forward to the Harry Potter crazies, but I want to try the butterbeer.


----------



## shdwstrm

I cannot wait for my trip in September!!!  I haven"t been since 2006 (I still have my album to fill with pictures) and I'm sooooo looking forward to it.

I'll be going to US and IOA for a day while I'm there.  Never been so that's gonna be a blast and I'm REALLY looking forward to WWOHP.  I'm a huge HP geek

This trip will be the first vacation I'm taking without my parents (I'm 31) so I'm super excited about that too!!! Just me and a friend!


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Ok, on my lunch break today I took a look at Hershey Park.  I may join the meet, what airport would I fly into?  LOL, it looks fun!



You have a couple choices.   It's in Central PA,   so you can fly into Allentown, Philly,  or the Washington area airports. (BWI obviously being the closest).   Oh.. and of course,   Harrisburg (MDT)....  but since it's a smaller airport you are more likely to pay more.





Kfyr23 said:


> There has only been 214 pages added since my last login. LOL



 back!     See what happens when you don't log into the DIS on a regular basis?  



DisneydaveCT said:


> I visit every day or so, and even at that rate it is tough to keep up at times.





CoasterAddict said:


> Tough to keep up? Gosh, sorry to hear that, Dave.







shdwstrm said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I thought I'd hop in on this thread.  So what's up???  What's new??



 to the thread!  Feel free to join into the conversation!



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Welcome! Make yourself at home and watch (or participate in) the show!
> 
> Today we did Downtown Disney and Epcot. DS dragged me out of every store. It was so sad!  All I have to say is that there's going to be some major shopping when I go in September or I might explode from the pent up energy.  And I forgot about the annual passholder discount so that was a nice bonus.
> Oh! And I managed to have a margarita at the Mexico pavilion.  That put a little more magical pep in my step.
> 
> IOA tomorrow. Not looking forward to the Harry Potter crazies, but I want to try the butterbeer.



  I love me some of those Margarita's in Mexico.  Which one did you try?     Personally,  When I was down in March,  we started our drinking around the world with 2 margaritas in Mexico (1 with lunch,  1 for desert),  and then ended the journey with another.   

Have fun at Universal.   Just FYI,   Crowds at Harry Potter tend to be a little lighter later in the day since everybody likes to rush over there first thing.    There is also a castle tour line in Hogwarts.  You may need to ask someone which one it is,   but if you aren't up to riding the ride (don't know how big your son is and if he'd meet a height requirement),  you should still be able to tour the inside of the castle.

Oh!  and for butterbeer....  Go into the 3 broomsticks.  The line can sometimes be shorter than the cart.  (And since I have an AP,  I can get a AP discount on it in the 3 broomsticks unlike the cart).




shdwstrm said:


> I cannot wait for my trip in September!!!  I haven"t been since 2006 (I still have my album to fill with pictures) and I'm sooooo looking forward to it.
> 
> I'll be going to US and IOA for a day while I'm there.  Never been so that's gonna be a blast and I'm REALLY looking forward to WWOHP.  I'm a huge HP geek
> 
> This trip will be the first vacation I'm taking without my parents (I'm 31) so I'm super excited about that too!!! Just me and a friend!




When in September is your trip?


----------



## shdwstrm

DCTooTall said:


> When in September is your trip?



I'm heading down for the 2nd-9th.  I get back the day before my B-Day... Best B-Day Week EVER!!!  I'm staying at Pop Century


----------



## DCTooTall

shdwstrm said:


> I'm heading down for the 2nd-9th.  I get back the day before my B-Day... Best B-Day Week EVER!!!  I'm staying at Pop Century



Very Cool.  Hope you have a blast!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

shdwstrm said:


> I'm heading down for the 2nd-9th.  I get back the day before my B-Day... Best B-Day Week EVER!!!  I'm staying at Pop Century



You'll be there for my birthday, too! It's on the 3rd.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

shdwstrm said:


> I'm heading down for the 2nd-9th.  I get back the day before my B-Day... Best B-Day Week EVER!!!  I'm staying at Pop Century



That sounds like a great vacation.  I celebrated my 50th there last June.  It was a great trip shared with family and friends.  

No birthday trip to WDW this June, which is why I am wishing that I was there now.  I am sitting here on my balcony relaxing with a morning cup of coffee imagining that I am sitting on my DVC balcony at WDW.

I hope everyone has a great day as we head into the weekend.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You'll be there for my birthday, too! It's on the 3rd.



  Oh god...  a Virgo.





DisneydaveCT said:


> That sounds like a great vacation.  I celebrate my 50th there last June.  It was a great trip shared with family and friends.
> 
> No birthday trip to WDW this June, which is why I am wishing that I was there now.  I am sitting here on my balcony relaxing with a morning cup of coffee imagining that I am sitting on my DVC balcony at WDW.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day as we head into the weekend.



I actually did a Birthday trip for my 29th.   My Birthday I actually spent doing a Twilight swim at Discovery Cove.   The next day Lunch at Coral Reef,  complete with Birthday Menu.  

One of these days I'll finish paying off that trip.


----------



## ctnurse

Kfyr23 said:


> WOW. I am not even going to try to figure out what has been going on here but saying hello and gonna try to keep up.


Couldn't stay away. Glad you are back.


shdwstrm said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I thought I'd hop in on this thread.  So what's up???  What's new??



Welcome and hello.  


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Welcome! Make yourself at home and watch (or participate in) the show!
> 
> Today we did Downtown Disney and Epcot. DS dragged me out of every store. It was so sad!  All I have to say is that there's going to be some major shopping when I go in September or I might explode from the pent up energy.  And I forgot about the annual passholder discount so that was a nice bonus.
> Oh! And I managed to have a margarita at the Mexico pavilion.  That put a little more magical pep in my step.
> 
> IOA tomorrow. Not looking forward to the Harry Potter crazies, but I want to try the butterbeer.


Thanks for the update....I love the Margaritas in Mexico.  One of the best I ever had.


shdwstrm said:


> I'm heading down for the 2nd-9th.  I get back the day before my B-Day... Best B-Day Week EVER!!!  I'm staying at Pop Century



Have you stayed at POP before?  My son talked me in to trying it in August.  We have always stayed at a Mod or Deluxe but he is really looking forward to staying at POP.


Well after a crazy night of storms I'm lucky since 60,000 in CT are still wilthout power.  So TGIF what does everyone have planned?


For me baseball,and my friend is having  a tastfully simple party tonight.  Then, hopefully ,I will be spending time on my deck enjoying the simple things in life.


----------



## ctnurse

DCTooTall said:


> Oh god...  a Virgo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually did a Birthday trip for my 29th.   My Birthday I actually spent doing a Twilight swim at Discovery Cove.   The next day Lunch at Coral Reef,  complete with Birthday Menu.
> 
> One of these days I'll finish paying off that trip.



Hey I'm a Virgo too! My 29th birthday is Sept 13.


Ok, I have to tell everyone...I just got out of bed and my legs are killing me.  I worked out REALLY hard at the gym yesterday and WOW my body is reminding me this morning. I kinda of feels good. Sick I know.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Oh god...  a Virgo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually did a Birthday trip for my 29th.   My Birthday I actually spent doing a Twilight swim at Discovery Cove.   The next day Lunch at Coral Reef,  complete with Birthday Menu.
> 
> One of these days I'll finish paying off that trip.



Do you have a comment to make about Virgos? Like how awesome we are? 

I've never been to WDW for my birthday. When I was younger, school had always just started. Hmmm, I'll have to start thinking about that...


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Glad to know I could help.
> 
> though to be honest....  You could probably get away with letting one of the many completely lost tourists crash into you.   Let someone else take the blame.  lol



This is a perfectly reasonable solution.  I get nearly crashed into anyway on an everyday basis. . .but I really hate getting injured. . .and if the airbag deploys, I might actually break a nail and I hate that stuff. . .lol.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> Hey I'm a Virgo too! My 29th birthday is Sept 13.
> 
> 
> Ok, I have to tell everyone...I just got out of bed and my legs are killing me.  I worked out REALLY hard at the gym yesterday and WOW my body is reminding me this morning. I kinda of feels good. Sick I know.



I'm not surprised you're a Virgo. 

Not sick at all. I like good sore, too. And the many ways to become good sore. Of course, some more fun than others.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I love me some of those Margarita's in Mexico.  Which one did you try?     Personally,  When I was down in March,  we started our drinking around the world with 2 margaritas in Mexico (1 with lunch,  1 for desert),  and then ended the journey with another.        Have fun at Universal.   Just FYI,   Crowds at Harry Potter tend to be a little lighter later in the day since everybody likes to rush over there first thing.    There is also a castle tour line in Hogwarts.  You may need to ask someone which one it is,   but if you aren't up to riding the ride (don't know how big your son is and if he'd meet a height requirement),  you should still be able to tour the inside of the castle.
> Oh!  and for butterbeer....  Go into the 3 broomsticks.  The line can sometimes be shorter than the cart.  (And since I have an AP,  I can get a AP discount on it in the 3 broomsticks unlike the cart).



I had one of the fiesta margaritas. You know, where they mix the lime, strawberry, and mango flavors. 

Thanks for the universal tips. I haven't been in so long, it's all new to me. DS is only 36 inches tall. He doesn't make hardly any of the height limits.


----------



## CoasterAddict

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I had one of the fiesta margaritas. You know, where they mix the lime, strawberry, and mango flavors.


I tried one of those once. Bleh. You can have my share next time...I'll head inside to Cave del Tequila for the real stuff.  [/QUOTE]


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Not sick at all. I like good sore, too. And the many ways to become good sore. Of course, some more fun than others.



ummm, uhh ya know...nevermind    I think I'll let this one for DC..... I'll get myself in trouble if I comment..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

CoasterAddict said:


> I tried one of those once. Bleh. You can have my share next time...I'll head inside to Cave del Tequila for the real stuff.


[/QUOTE]

I would, too. But I only  had 10 minutes before the park closed and DS with me. I'm lucky to have had anything.


----------



## CoasterAddict

I would, too. But I only  had 10 minutes before the park closed and DS with me. I'm lucky to have had anything. [/QUOTE]

Ah, well. That's different then.  I think I'd still opt for a single variety. The rainbow ones looked pretty to start with but the flavors didn't work so well together.


----------



## MICKEY88

hey DC, do you think it's safe for me to play Monkee Island on my iPhone



while driving....


----------



## taramoz

CoasterAddict said:


> I tried one of those once. Bleh. You can have my share next time...I'll head inside to Cave del Tequila for the real stuff.


[/QUOTE]

Yum, I could use one of those now!!  Fridays drag on!


----------



## taramoz

DCTooTall said:


> You have a couple choices.   It's in Central PA,   so you can fly into Allentown, Philly,  or the Washington area airports. (BWI obviously being the closest).   Oh.. and of course,   Harrisburg (MDT)....  but since it's a smaller airport you are more likely to pay more.



Thanks, I will price up some flight options and then let y'all know if I can make it!!!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> ummm, uhh ya know...nevermind    I think I'll let this one for DC..... I'll get myself in trouble if I comment..



Haha. Sorry.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Haha. Sorry.



I will say though, that Pyrates are very good at causing, good sore..


----------



## ahoff

Kfyr23 said:


> WOW. I am not even going to try to figure out what has been going on here but saying hello and gonna try to keep up.



Nice to see you again!



shdwstrm said:


> Hey all!
> I thought I'd hop in on this thread.  So what's up???  What's new??



Welcome!



ctnurse said:


> Ok, I have to tell everyone...I just got out of bed and my legs are killing me.  I worked out REALLY hard at the gym yesterday and WOW my body is reminding me this morning. I kinda of feels good. Sick I know.





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Not sick at all. I like good sore, too. And the many ways to become good sore. Of course, some more fun than others.



You know, there is still time to sign up for the W&D!  Maybe you could team up for the relay.

Hope everyone has a good weekend.  I have a 5K tomorrow, and then I think I hear the beach calling.


----------



## shdwstrm

Wow we have a lot of Virgo's on here.  My sis-in-law and niece are both Virgos too (Sept 5 for sis-in-law and Aug 26 for niece)

MMMMM Margaritas.. DROOOOOOL  I love those but I'm WAY more of a rum bum.  The last time I was at DW, we had the dining plan so I spent the extra money at every meal and different rum-based drink every night!!  My fave was the one I ordered at Spirit of Aloha.  It had white rum, dark rum, and spiced rum... soooooo yummy!!!

Is it September yet???


----------



## DCTooTall

I just got back from seeing Super 8.    I enjoyed it.   If you watch it,   stick around when the credits start rolling for a special treat.



ctnurse said:


> Hey I'm a Virgo too! My 29th birthday is Sept 13.
> 
> 
> Ok, I have to tell everyone...I just got out of bed and my legs are killing me.  I worked out REALLY hard at the gym yesterday and WOW my body is reminding me this morning. I kinda of feels good. Sick I know.



   Bleh...   Don't remind me that I need to get to the gym.   I gotta quit being lazy.   (though my current work schedule doesn't help a lot)



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Do you have a comment to make about Virgos? Like how awesome we are?
> 
> I've never been to WDW for my birthday. When I was younger, school had always just started. Hmmm, I'll have to start thinking about that...



  I just can't seem to avoid them.   Not really a good or bad thing,   just a statement of fact.  



nurse.darcy said:


> This is a perfectly reasonable solution.  I get nearly crashed into anyway on an everyday basis. . .but I really hate getting injured. . .and if the airbag deploys, I might actually break a nail and I hate that stuff. . .lol.



 So make sure they either hit your side or rear....  then the airbags shouldn't deploy.   As for getting injured,   stick around the slower roads and you should be fine.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm not surprised you're a Virgo.
> 
> Not sick at all. I like good sore, too. And the many ways to become good sore. Of course, some more fun than others.



  I may regret asking this...   But how do you enjoy getting good sore?   



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I had one of the fiesta margaritas. You know, where they mix the lime, strawberry, and mango flavors.
> 
> Thanks for the universal tips. I haven't been in so long, it's all new to me. DS is only 36 inches tall. He doesn't make hardly any of the height limits.



  Ah.   You missed out on the good ones then.   I guess we'll just have to make sure we spend a lot of time in or near Mexico come September.  



CoasterAddict said:


> I tried one of those once. Bleh. You can have my share next time...I'll head inside to Cave del Tequila for the real stuff.


[/QUOTE]

  I think my favorite is actually the Cucumber Margarita.   It has the perfect mix of tequila bite with a bit of cooling refreshment.   




MICKEY88 said:


> ummm, uhh ya know...nevermind    I think I'll let this one for DC..... I'll get myself in trouble if I comment..



  Gee... Thanks.

      I was just going to no comment it myself because I couldn't think of anything I could say without getting myself in trouble.  



MICKEY88 said:


> hey DC, do you think it's safe for me to play Monkee Island on my iPhone
> 
> 
> 
> while driving....



  During Rush Hour....  yup.   Flying like a ...  not so much.



shdwstrm said:


> Wow we have a lot of Virgo's on here.  My sis-in-law and niece are both Virgos too (Sept 5 for sis-in-law and Aug 26 for niece)
> 
> MMMMM Margaritas.. DROOOOOOL  I love those but I'm WAY more of a rum bum.  The last time I was at DW, we had the dining plan so I spent the extra money at every meal and different rum-based drink every night!!  My fave was the one I ordered at Spirit of Aloha.  It had white rum, dark rum, and spiced rum... soooooo yummy!!!
> 
> Is it September yet???



Oh,   We have plenty of Rum fans in here too.     Case in point...  We have our own resident .


----------



## taramoz

shdwstrm said:


> Wow we have a lot of Virgo's on here.  My sis-in-law and niece are both Virgos too (Sept 5 for sis-in-law and Aug 26 for niece)
> 
> MMMMM Margaritas.. DROOOOOOL  I love those but I'm WAY more of a rum bum.  The last time I was at DW, we had the dining plan so I spent the extra money at every meal and different rum-based drink every night!!  My fave was the one I ordered at Spirit of Aloha.  It had white rum, dark rum, and spiced rum... soooooo yummy!!!
> 
> Is it September yet???



I would just like to represent for the scorpios!

And put any drink in my hand pretty much, I will be happy!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1.Gee... Thanks.
> I was just going to no comment it myself because I couldn't think of anything I could say without getting myself in trouble.
> 
> 2. Oh,   We have plenty of Rum fans in here too.     Case in point...  We have our own resident .



1. You are quite welcome.. that's what friends are for..

2.  I've heard that rumor before..


----------



## PyxiiDustt

Just wanted to pop in and say hi!! Now that I'm home for summer break, I'll probably have a presence on the boards that is more than every couple of months lol. So hello everyone!!


----------



## MICKEY88

PyxiiDustt said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say hi!! Now that I'm home for summer break, I'll probably have a presence on the boards that is more than every couple of months lol. So hello everyone!!



hi, welcome back


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1)  I just can't seem to avoid them.   Not really a good or bad thing,   just a statement of fact.
> 2) So make sure they either hit your side or rear....  then the airbags shouldn't deploy.   As for getting injured,   stick around the slower roads and you should be fine.
> 3)  I may regret asking this...   But how do you enjoy getting good sore?
> 4)  Ah.   You missed out on the good ones then.   I guess we'll just have to make sure we spend a lot of time in or near Mexico come September.
> 5)  I think my favorite is actually the Cucumber Margarita.   It has the perfect mix of tequila bite with a bit of cooling refreshment.
> .


1) I happen to know that you're a June baby. Are you a Gemini? So are Boy George and George Bush. Oh wait, and Johnny Depp.
2)  You've got it all thought out.
3) Wwwweeeeelllllllll....I like it when you BUZZ me...
4) Yes please. See, I can ask nicely.
5) Sounds good, but I'm not sure it will be fruity enough for me.  I like my drinks sweet.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hello folks and welcome to those who decided to grace us with their presence again. . .and the newbies. . .welcome, welcome all.  I am cheery because I am on vacation, and everyone knows vacation is good for the soul, but tiring on the body.  

Today is no exception.  We have our Annual Family Reunion Picnic today at church.  Band, Karaoke, Bounce houses, dunk tank, BBQ, dancing, etc. . .lots of fun.  I went to help set up this morning and it started to pour.  Now mind you this is Florida in the summer. . .it pours nearly every day.  Yet still, somehow, they managed to NOT have tarps available to cover the sound equipment and towels available to dry everything off. . .what a surprise. . .lol. Just a couple pics. . .
















Please note, the pic above is SEVERAL people from our NEO youth culture group huddled under one small canopy. . .while I remain dry under a VERY LARGE pavillion style tent. . .taking pix of the peeps huddled under the small canopy. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

The really sad part about not being prepared is this is the 27th anniversary of the church's Family Reunion Picnic. . .lol.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> , 1.Bounce houses,
> 
> 2.Please note, the pic above is SEVERAL people from our NEO youth culture group huddled under one small canopy. . .while I remain dry under a VERY LARGE pavillion style tent. . .taking pix of the peeps huddled under the small canopy. . .lol.
> [/IMG]



 1.stake those puppies down..

2.  youth, vs. wisdom


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> 1.stake those puppies down..
> 
> 2.  youth, vs. wisdom



1. Exactly. . .lol.

2.  We have two ENORMOUS pavillion style tents set up. . .the fact that they all huddled under a 9x9 was hilarious. . .ROFLMAO. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> 1. Exactly. . .lol.
> 
> 2.  We have two ENORMOUS pavillion style tents set up. . .the fact that they all huddled under a 9x9 was hilarious. . .ROFLMAO. . .



although maybe the boys suggested it, to be closer to the girls..


----------



## DisneydaveCT

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I had one of the fiesta margaritas. You know, where they mix the lime, strawberry, and mango flavors.



The first time I went to the tequila bar at Epcot, I had the Jalapeno Margarita.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DisneydaveCT said:


> The first time I went to the tequila bar at Epcot, I had the Jalapeno Margarita.



That's sounds terrible.


----------



## MICKEY88

today I stumbled upon a website that might actually be a more interesting, and more crazy read than this thread of ours..


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> today I stumbled upon a website that might actually be a more interesting, and more crazy read than this thread of ours..



Are you going to share?


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Are you going to share?



I'm not sure I can, it might get me banned


----------



## MICKEY88

_I wonder if the local Monastery would let a Pyrate join.._


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> 1.stake those puppies down..
> 
> 2.  youth, vs. wisdom



1.  The bounce houses were not set up yet.

2.  Possibly, but ya know. . .That was the misting tent. . .lol



MICKEY88 said:


> although maybe the boys suggested it, to be closer to the girls..



This is probably more likely. . .



DisneydaveCT said:


> The first time I went to the tequila bar at Epcot, I had the Jalapeno Margarita.



I actually love love love the Jalapeno Margarita. . .



MICKEY88 said:


> today I stumbled upon a website that might actually be a more interesting, and more crazy read than this thread of ours..



I am sure there are some out there, but would they be as fun?


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> _I wonder if the local Monastery would let a Pyrate join.._



I am sorry, Monastery and Pyrate in a sentence that does not include pillage is kinda funny. . .don't mean to laugh. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, church Family Reunion Picnic done for me. . .they are still hard at it.  I am beat.  Please someone tell me why I volunteer for these events?  It seems like every time they have an event I am somehow magically off work and then get sucked in to working. . .lol.  One day, I just want to be a lowly participant in the festivities. . .not someone working furiously to make sure the event happens.


----------



## NJDiva

PyxiiDustt said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say hi!! Now that I'm home for summer break, I'll probably have a presence on the boards that is more than every couple of months lol. So hello everyone!!



woo hoo!! another Jersey Girl in the house!!! welcome home...


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJDiva said:


> woo hoo!! another Jersey Girl in the house!!! welcome home...



Okay, between people from PA and people from NJ, I am feeling rather south these days. . .lol.


----------



## shdwstrm

DisneydaveCT said:


> The first time I went to the tequila bar at Epcot, I had the Jalapeno Margarita.



Bleh!  Not a fan of jalapeno.  I do like the idea of the lime, mango and strawberry mixed together tho.  I think I'll haveta try that when I go down


----------



## NJDiva

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, between people from PA and people from NJ, I am feeling rather south these days. . .lol.



no worries....just think, we all end up in your state anyway at some point!


----------



## nurse.darcy

shdwstrm said:


> Bleh!  Not a fan of jalapeno.  I do like the idea of the lime, mango and strawberry mixed together tho.  I think I'll haveta try that when I go down



Okay, even if you are not a fan of HOT stuff. . .this drink is awesome. . .you can request an adjustment to the heat, but the tequila and the drink are so smooth. . ..


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJDiva said:


> no worries....just think, we all end up in your state anyway at some point!



But only for moments. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

PyxiiDustt said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say hi!! Now that I'm home for summer break, I'll probably have a presence on the boards that is more than every couple of months lol. So hello everyone!!



 back!



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1) I happen to know that you're a June baby. Are you a Gemini? So are Boy George and George Bush. Oh wait, and Johnny Depp.
> 2)  You've got it all thought out.
> 3) Wwwweeeeelllllllll....I like it when you BUZZ me...
> 4) Yes please. See, I can ask nicely.
> 5) Sounds good, but I'm not sure it will be fruity enough for me.  I like my drinks sweet.



1. Nope.  Not a Gemini.  I'm LATE June.

2. I'm quite skilled at figuring ways out of (and into) situations.  

3. **no Comment**    (Not sure I could make one anyways without getting into even MORE trouble)  

4.  The only concern is that F&W will be starting while we are down there... I want to drink my margaritas....  but also want to try some of the booths.     Something tells me my Liver is going to hate me. 

5.  You'd be surprised.





MICKEY88 said:


> 1.stake those puppies down..
> 
> 2.  youth, vs. wisdom



 2. I'm thinking it's a different kind of wisdom.    When you are young,  you don't mind getting wet as much.....  and there is something to be said about a wet tshirt.  



MICKEY88 said:


> although maybe the boys suggested it, to be closer to the girls..



  That too.   



nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, between people from PA and people from NJ, I am feeling rather south these days. . .lol.



  And yet still...  Most of us will be making trips down into your neck of the woods,  and actually counting down the days until our next trip.


Hmmmm...    You need to track down Madonna and get her back here so you have some more Florida people in your corner.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> no worries....just think, we all end up in your state anyway at some point!



 

Enjoying (another) dole whip at the magic kingdom during EMH.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmmm...    You need to track down Madonna and get her back here so you have some more Florida people in your corner.



Look, I have lots of Florida peeps in my corner. . .they just don't do the boards. . .and yes, what happened to her?  She was a regular poster. . .


----------



## NJDiva

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Enjoying (another) dole whip at the magic kingdom during EMH.



I LOVE DOLE WHIPS!!sounds like you are totally enjoying your time in our favorite place....so wish I was there


----------



## shdwstrm

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Enjoying (another) dole whip at the magic kingdom during EMH.



Never tried a Dole Whip. I hear everyone raving about them tho so I'll haveta give it a shot.

I'm just hoping that someday I can take a vacay to Disney with a BF... now to just find a guy that loves Disney and my other intrests as much as me


----------



## DCTooTall

Hmmm...  I'm not getting notices of new posts for some reason.   Maybe it's time to clean up my subscribed threads.  lol



nurse.darcy said:


> Look, I have lots of Florida peeps in my corner. . .they just don't do the boards. . .and yes, what happened to her?  She was a regular poster. . .



Last we heard she was maybe needing surgery due to her softball injuries.   beyond that...   dunno.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

I need people who can keep up with me. Only 1 a.m. and I'm already being bodily pulled out of the park. Boohoo.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I need people who can keep up with me. Only 1 a.m. and I'm already being bodily pulled out of the park. Boohoo.



Just wait until September.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Just wait until September.



Promises, promises...


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Promises, promises...



I'm a night owl by nature.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I'm a night owl by nature.



That's good. I love night time at the parks. I'm kind of concerned about it being cold outside in November though.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> That's good. I love night time at the parks. I'm kind of concerned about it being cold outside in November though.



Early November can get a bit chilly...  but it's not really cold.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Early November can get a bit chilly...  but it's not really cold.



I'll have to remember to bring a jacket. 14 years in Texas has given me thin blood.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> That's sounds terrible.



I thought jalapenos are a staple of Texas cooking.  



nurse.darcy said:


> I actually love love love the Jalapeno Margarita. . .





nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, even if you are not a fan of HOT stuff. . .this drink is awesome. . .you can request an adjustment to the heat, but the tequila and the drink are so smooth. . ..







nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, church Family Reunion Picnic done for me. . .they are still hard at it.  I am beat.  Please someone tell me why I volunteer for these events?



There are some who say that you have your best bet at meeting the love of your life at church.  At least that is what I have been hearing since I returned to life in Virginia.



nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, between people from PA and people from NJ, I am feeling rather south these days. . .lol.



As a "Southern Gentleman" with many friends and family in FL I feel like an Honorary Floridian.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Enjoying (another) dole whip at the magic kingdom during EMH.







TexasDisneyBelle said:


> That's good. I love night time at the parks. I'm kind of concerned about it being cold outside in November though.



November and December are my favorites times to visti WDW.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneydaveCT said:


> I thought jalapenos are a staple of Texas cooking.
> 
> 
> 
> There are some who say that you have your best bet at meeting the love of your life at church.  At least that is what I have been hearing since I returned to life in Virginia.
> 
> As a "Southern Gentleman" with many friends and family in FL I feel like an Honorary Floridian.
> 
> 
> 
> November and December are my favorites times to visti WDW.



1.  I think Californians have a leg up on the Jalapeno eating.

2.  I met my first husband in church.  Apparently, even bad guys manage to find their way into church.

3.  Okay, I can accept that. . .lol.

4.  Late November/early December is awesome. . .all the benefits of Christmas Decorations with none of the mid to late December crowds. . .

By the way, how did the conference calls go?


----------



## DisneydaveCT

nurse.darcy said:


> By the way, how did the conference calls go?



I survived a day of calls but did not get the call that I was expecting about an opportunity in SC.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneydaveCT said:


> I survived a day of calls but did not get the call that I was expecting about an opportunity in SC.



I thought it was GA


----------



## nurse.darcy

OMG, my response to your post showed up before your post. . .lol.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

OK, it ia now confirmed.  I need a trip to WDW soon.  I just broke my favorite Disney coffee cup.     Time to get a replacement.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneydaveCT said:


> OK, it ia now confirmed.  I need a trip to WDW soon.  I just broke my favorite Disney coffee cup.     Time to get a replacement.



I keep telling you this. . .one day you will book a trip. . .lol.

And the freakishly large spider is now dead. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Woo Hoo. . .I am now the proud owner of some of my son's graduation pictures.  Yay!!! Of course, now I have to show some of them off. . .

Cap and Gown:






Hamming it up for the Camera:






ROTC buddies attacking:


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

nurse.darcy said:


> Woo Hoo. . .I am now the proud owner of some of my son's graduation pictures.  Yay!!! Of course, now I have to show some of them off. . .
> 
> Cap and Gown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamming it up for the Camera:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROTC buddies attacking:



awwwww proud mommy moment!!  Wow, you guys are like twins... congrats to him. I know you are very proud.

Good Saturday morning... Im on my way out for some retail therapy...


----------



## Kfyr23

NJDiva said:


> OMG where have you been!!!!??? I thought you forgot about us
> 
> hey fyi, I have to be in Lakeland in July
> 
> we missed you!!!


I just have been side tracked. Why in the world do you wanna come to Lakeland ? LOL 



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> That's good. I love night time at the parks. I'm kind of concerned about it being cold outside in November though.



It doesnt get cold in Florida it just gets less hot.


----------



## Kfyr23

About to head out to spend the weekend at Typhoon Lagoon and Blizzard Beach with my daughter. 
Debating on staying on property or not.


----------



## nurse.darcy

LaLalovesWDW said:


> awwwww proud mommy moment!!  Wow, you guys are like twins... congrats to him. I know you are very proud.
> 
> Good Saturday morning... Im on my way out for some retail therapy...



Sweet. . .I am doing hair therapy today.  Time for a new color.


----------



## taramoz

nurse.darcy said:


> Woo Hoo. . .I am now the proud owner of some of my son's graduation pictures.  Yay!!! Of course, now I have to show some of them off. . .
> 
> Cap and Gown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamming it up for the Camera:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROTC buddies attacking:



Congrats to your son!!!  You must be very proud!


----------



## taramoz

shdwstrm said:


> Never tried a Dole Whip. I hear everyone raving about them tho so I'll haveta give it a shot.
> 
> I'm just hoping that someday I can take a vacay to Disney with a BF... now to just find a guy that loves Disney and my other intrests as much as me



I am trying one for the first time next month, heard a ton about how good they are!!!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DisneydaveCT said:


> 1) I thought jalapenos are a staple of Texas cooking.
> 
> 2) November and December are my favorites times to visti WDW.



1) actually, my palate has changed some since I moved to Texas. Food down here is generally spicier and I've grown to like it. Sometimes when I visit other places the food tastes bland to me and I'm like, "this needs some Slap Ya Mama seasoning." 

2) I think it'll be good. I'm not really worried about daytime temps. Just the cooling off at night. But I guess that's why they invented hot cocoa.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

nurse.darcy said:


> Woo Hoo. . .I am now the proud owner of some of my son's graduation pictures.  Yay!!! Of course, now I have to show some of them off. . .
> Cap and Gown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamming it up for the Camera:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROTC buddies attacking:



Great pics Darcy!


----------



## DCTooTall

Look who finally emerged into the world of the living.      Have fun at the pool today.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1) actually, my palate has changed some since I moved to Texas. Food down here is generally spicier and I've grown to like it. Sometimes when I visit other places the food tastes bland to me and I'm like, "this needs some Slap Ya Mama seasoning."
> 
> 2) I think it'll be good. I'm not really worried about daytime temps. Just the cooling off at night. But I guess that's why they invented hot cocoa.



2. Don't forget hot tubs.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Kfyr23 said:


> It doesnt get cold in Florida it just gets less hot.


That's like Houston.  But I do need a coat maybe for 2 months during the winter. 


Kfyr23 said:


> About to head out to spend the weekend at Typhoon Lagoon and Blizzard Beach with my daughter.
> Debating on staying on property or not.



I'm spending the day at the pool (they have hammocks!) and then animal kingdom.


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> That's like Houston.  But I do need a coat maybe for 2 months during the winter.
> 
> I'm spending the day at the pool (they have hammocks!) and then animal kingdom.



It has actually been very cold the last few years down here. I guess its all the global warming. LOL 

I am waiting on my CM friend to call and give me my reservation number for POP. And then I will be on my way. Gonna chill by pool tonight and maybe hit DTD or go play some Putt-Putt depending on what my Princess decides on.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Look who finally emerged into the world of the living.      Have fun at the pool today.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Don't forget hot tubs.



Might have something to do with the fact that *someone* was talking to me until 4 a.m. last night. Not like I'm naming names or anything. Though it was worth it for some of those YouTube videos. 

2) I like hot tubs, but I can't take it with me into the park. So I need another way to stay warm.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> I am trying one for the first time next month, heard a ton about how good they are!!!



They are absolutely delicious! Very refreshing! They come in pineapple, orange, and vanilla. I like the pineapple flavor the best.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Might have something to do with the fact that *someone* was talking to me until 4 a.m. last night. Not like I'm naming names or anything. Though it was worth it for some of those YouTube videos.
> 
> 2) I like hot tubs, but I can't take it with me into the park. So I need another way to stay warm.



      Let me know how the safari works out for you.  

Well.....  Food and Wine will be ending around that time frame,   so I'm sure there are plenty of things to keep you warm available.  




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> They are absolutely delicious! Very refreshing! They come in pineapple, orange, and vanilla. I like the pineapple flavor the best.




I wanted to get one when I was down there in March....  Unfortunately the day I finally made it to the MK,  was the same day I started to come down with my nasty cold.   I didn't want to potentially complicate matters by enjoying a frozen beverage.

So I just sucked down a lot of pineapple juice instead to get my Vitamin C.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1)       Let me know how the safari works out for you.
> 2) Well.....  Food and Wine will be ending around that time frame,   so I'm sure there are plenty of things to keep you warm available.
> 3) I wanted to get one when I was down there in March....  Unfortunately the day I finally made it to the MK,  was the same day I started to come down with my nasty cold.   I didn't want to potentially complicate matters by enjoying a frozen beverage.
> So I just sucked down a lot of pineapple juice instead to get my Vitamin C.



1)  
2) With any luck, after a couple booths I'll stop feeling the cold. 
3) We are going to make sure you get one in September. It should still be plenty hot out to enjoy it.


----------



## nurse.darcy

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Great pics Darcy!





taramoz said:


> Congrats to your son!!!  You must be very proud!



Thanks you two. . .I am.


----------



## NJDiva

Kfyr23 said:


> I just have been side tracked. Why in the world do you wanna come to Lakeland ? LOL



my bff is a strongman and he is competing in Lakeland July 16th. I'm his biggest cheerleader and personal photographer so I'm flying down Thursday night, hitting the park on Friday and Sunday and watching the competition on Saturday night


----------



## Kfyr23

NJDiva said:


> my bff is a strongman and he is competing in Lakeland July 16th. I'm his biggest cheerleader and personal photographer so I'm flying down Thursday night, hitting the park on Friday and Sunday and watching the competition on Saturday night



That's cool . Is it the one they are having in downtown ?


----------



## DIS_MERI

Hey guys and gals 

We ended up getting in our room about 230am Friday after all the delays, but we still made ropedrop for starwars weekend.  I wasn't sure how my 4yol would do on star tours, but she *loveed* it, so we rode 5 times   Today we are in epcot and tomorrow we hit animal kingdom, saving magic kingdom for Monday.  We are having a great time so far   Hope all is well with everyoneband I wil try to check back in before too long


----------



## Kfyr23

DIS_MERI said:


> Hey guys and gals
> 
> We ended up getting in our room about 230am Friday after all the delays, but we still made ropedrop for starwars weekend.  I wasn't sure how my 4yol would do on star tours, but she *loveed* it, so we rode 5 times   Today we are in epcot and tomorrow we hit animal kingdom, saving magic kingdom for Monday.  We are having a great time so far   Hope all is well with everyoneband I wil try to check back in before too long



Have a blast it's a wonderful day here. We are hanging by the pool today. Gonna head to typhoon lagoon tomorrow.


----------



## DIS_MERI

Kfyr23 said:


> Have a blast it's a wonderful day here. We are hanging by the pool today. Gonna head to typhoon lagoon tomorrow.



Sounds like a lot of fun   We will be doing water parks on Tuesday and Wednesday, that is actually what the kids most wanted to do for the whole trip (at least until DS found out about SWW).  We are at Pop too, the kids love all the decor


----------



## Kfyr23

DIS_MERI said:


> Sounds like a lot of fun   We will be doing water parks on Tuesday and Wednesday, that is actually what the kids most wanted to do for the whole trip (at least until DS found out about SWW).  We are at Pop too, the kids love all the decor



I actually ended up with a room at the Wyndam right beside DTD my Pop Reservation fell through. Yeah the pools there are the best though I have stayed there once before.


----------



## DIS_MERI

Boy, this vacation stuff sure is exhausting!  But, good exhausting.  Insomnia isn't bothering me this week, I'm sleeping like I'm half dead   Hope all my fellow vacationers are having as nice a time as I am.  My 4yo rode between myself and a lady who was from the single rider line and the lady was just tickled to death by her.  She was entertaining a couple of young ladies in the Soarin' line too.  The kids are super impressed by the fastpass system, especially since we got to ride Star Tours 5 times yesterday with only 1 wait of longer than 10 mins (about 25 mins, right after Hoopla).  I will try to check in occasionally, but usually only have my mobile phone, which is horrible to post from.


----------



## CDnVA

DisneydaveCT said:


> I survived a day of calls but did not get the call that I was expecting about an opportunity in SC.



Fingers crossed that you get the news you are hoping for!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> Boy, this vacation stuff sure is exhausting!  But, good exhausting.  Insomnia isn't bothering me this week, I'm sleeping like I'm half dead   Hope all my fellow vacationers are having as nice a time as I am.  My 4yo rode between myself and a lady who was from the single rider line and the lady was just tickled to death by her.  She was entertaining a couple of young ladies in the Soarin' line too.  The kids are super impressed by the fastpass system, especially since we got to ride Star Tours 5 times yesterday with only 1 wait of longer than 10 mins (about 25 mins, right after Hoopla).  I will try to check in occasionally, but usually only have my mobile phone, which is horrible to post from.


Your daughter is cute! DS has been spending a lot of his time bumping into people's knees. Not as cute. Haha. Anyway, I guess star tours was a big hit with the kids.  We're going to both MK and Hollywood Studios tomorrow. Mostly because DS is getting a haircut at harmony barber shop in the morning.
Animal Kingdom was fun this afternoon. We were able to meet tons of characters with little to no wait.


----------



## NJDiva

Kfyr23 said:


> That's cool . Is it the one they are having in downtown ?



yup, it's at night so I have Friday as a park day and Sunday before I go home


----------



## DIS_MERI

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Your daughter is cute! DS has been spending a lot of his time bumping into people's knees. Not as cute. Haha. Anyway, I guess star tours was a big hit with the kids.  We're going to both MK and Hollywood Studios tomorrow. Mostly because DS is getting a haircut at harmony barber shop in the morning.
> Animal Kingdom was fun this afternoon. We were able to meet tons of characters with little to no wait.



Lol, I'm sure he was cute even then.  I spent a lot of time pulling kids off railings and telling them (especially the 4yo) not to stand so close to people.  Knees aren't so bad, she was bumping into butts!  We will probably head over to the Studios again after we finish Animal Kingdom, to pick up a little more Star Wars Weekend stuff and maybe see the Hoopla again (the kids loved it as much as I did).  I'm very happy to hear you got to meet tons of characters with little wait time, since my 8yo is all about meeting characters   We did the character spot in Epcot yesterday and it took about an hour (but it was in the AC, so worth it!) and Pluto kept rubbing my shoulder in a kind of creepy way....


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> Woo Hoo. . .I am now the proud owner of some of my son's graduation pictures.  Yay!!! Of course, now I have to show some of them off. . .
> 
> Cap and Gown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamming it up for the Camera:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROTC buddies attacking:


Thanks for sharing Darcy....What a handsome boy you have, you must be so proud. He looks just like you!


nurse.darcy said:


> Sweet. . .I am doing hair therapy today.  Time for a new color.


What did you end up with???? Pics?


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Might have something to do with the fact that *someone* was talking to me until 4 a.m. last night. Not like I'm naming names or anything. Though it was worth it for some of those YouTube videos.
> 
> 2) I like hot tubs, but I can't take it with me into the park. So I need another way to stay warm.



OK I NEED details....Up to 4am, youtube videos, and hottubs  Is there a love connection on the SSC????



Having a great weekend, even though it is only 60 and rainy.  I went shopping yesterday and finally bought a keurig.    I  love Kohl's and 30% off coupons.  Why did I wait so long?  I also called WDW travel to change my dates (just had to take off a few days, I booked 11 nights and we are only staying 9 nights) and added tics to  the package since ticket prices are going up AGAIN  today.  DS and I watched  UP last night.  I love that movie...I am still in bed with coffee trying to figure out what to do today.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> OK I NEED details....Up to 4am, youtube videos, and hottubs  Is there a love connection on the SSC????
> 
> Having a great weekend, even though it is only 60 and rainy.  I went shopping yesterday and finally bought a keurig.    I  love Kohl's and 30% off coupons.  Why did I wait so long?  I also called WDW travel to change my dates (just had to take off a few days, I booked 11 nights and we are only staying 9 nights) and added tics to  the package since ticket prices are going up AGAIN  today.  DS and I watched  UP last night.  I love that movie...I am still in bed with coffee trying to figure out what to do today.



Haha. No comment. But the YouTube weren't anything crazy. Just song spoofs and goofiness like that. I was up after EMH at the MK. 

I think you'll really like the keurig. My ex had one and he was able to get lots of different types of coffee. And I made hot chocolate.


----------



## DCTooTall

DIS_MERI said:


> Lol, I'm sure he was cute even then.  I spent a lot of time pulling kids off railings and telling them (especially the 4yo) not to stand so close to people.  Knees aren't so bad, she was bumping into butts!  We will probably head over to the Studios again after we finish Animal Kingdom, to pick up a little more Star Wars Weekend stuff and maybe see the Hoopla again (the kids loved it as much as I did).  I'm very happy to hear you got to meet tons of characters with little wait time, since my 8yo is all about meeting characters   We did the character spot in Epcot yesterday and it took about an hour (but it was in the AC, so worth it!) and Pluto kept rubbing my shoulder in a kind of creepy way....



Maybe Pluto just wanted you to pet him?  





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Haha. No comment. But the YouTube weren't anything crazy. Just song spoofs and goofiness like that. I was up after EMH at the MK.
> 
> I think you'll really like the keurig. My ex had one and he was able to get lots of different types of coffee. And I made hot chocolate.



And of course... i work 3rd shift currently so i'm always up late.


----------



## Kfyr23

NJDiva said:


> yup, it's at night so I have Friday as a park day and Sunday before I go home



I know a couple guys that have competed in the past at that competition.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

well after 8 days of not working I finally have a shift! never thought I'd be this excited to finally have a shift at work. haha.


----------



## Kfyr23

DIS_MERI said:


> Lol, I'm sure he was cute even then.  I spent a lot of time pulling kids off railings and telling them (especially the 4yo) not to stand so close to people.  Knees aren't so bad, she was bumping into butts!  We will probably head over to the Studios again after we finish Animal Kingdom, to pick up a little more Star Wars Weekend stuff and maybe see the Hoopla again (the kids loved it as much as I did).  I'm very happy to hear you got to meet tons of characters with little wait time, since my 8yo is all about meeting characters   We did the character spot in Epcot yesterday and it took about an hour (but it was in the AC, so worth it!) and Pluto kept rubbing my shoulder in a kind of creepy way....



I had same problem with railings till I reminded my daughter most people don't wash their hands after going potty then touch all the railings. Lol it worked for me . Lol


----------



## NJDiva

Kfyr23 said:


> I know a couple guys that have competed in the past at that competition.



well that's where I will be, I'll be the one taking pictures of the guy in the kilt.


----------



## NJDiva

bluedevilinaz said:


> well after 8 days of not working I finally have a shift! never thought I'd be this excited to finally have a shift at work. haha.



hey kiddo!!! that's awesome. I know you have to be stoked for that!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

DIS_MERI said:


> Boy, this vacation stuff sure is exhausting!  But, good exhausting.  Insomnia isn't bothering me this week, I'm sleeping like I'm half dead   Hope all my fellow vacationers are having as nice a time as I am.  My 4yo rode between myself and a lady who was from the single rider line and the lady was just tickled to death by her.  She was entertaining a couple of young ladies in the Soarin' line too.  The kids are super impressed by the fastpass system, especially since we got to ride Star Tours 5 times yesterday with only 1 wait of longer than 10 mins (about 25 mins, right after Hoopla).  I will try to check in occasionally, but usually only have my mobile phone, which is horrible to post from.



Wow!  DH rode 4 times over a week!  DL had wait times up to 145 minutes at Star Tours! (He FastPassed!)


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> Thanks for sharing Darcy....What a handsome boy you have, you must be so proud. He looks just like you!
> 
> What did you end up with???? Pics?
> 
> 
> OK I NEED details....Up to 4am, youtube videos, and hottubs  Is there a love connection on the SSC????
> 
> 
> 
> Having a great weekend, even though it is only 60 and rainy.  I went shopping yesterday and finally bought a keurig.    I  love Kohl's and 30% off coupons.  Why did I wait so long?  I also called WDW travel to change my dates (just had to take off a few days, I booked 11 nights and we are only staying 9 nights) and added tics to  the package since ticket prices are going up AGAIN  today.  DS and I watched  UP last night.  I love that movie...I am still in bed with coffee trying to figure out what to do today.



Thanks.  And you will LOVE your new Keurig.  I love my Keurig.  Its my fave piece of kitchen equipment. ..lol


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> well that's where I will be, I'll be the one taking pictures of the guy in the kilt.



  Gee...   way to narrow it down.


----------



## taramoz

nurse.darcy said:


> Thanks.  And you will LOVE your new Keurig.  I love my Keurig.  Its my fave piece of kitchen equipment. ..lol



I used my Aunt's Keurig when I was in Oklahoma and fell in love!  I plan on purchasing one as well.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> I used my Aunt's Keurig when I was in Oklahoma and fell in love!  I plan on purchasing one as well.



I love your pic! Very pretty!


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I love your pic! Very pretty!



I agree


I love great weekends...Today I went to the Disney store and Trader Joe's.  I have never been since there isn't one nearby Right now I am eating TJ 3 layer hummus on pita bread but it tastes great on Pringles.  I know cause I tried it, cause the pita was warming in oven  I will be giving updates on all the TJ stuff I will be trying during the week.



Been cold here all weekend, tell me what is wrong with this picture....I have my winter jammie pants on and had on the heat on in my car...***


----------



## PeterDisfan

Lots of Pretty women on this board..       Single dad here going with my 2 kids and their 2 friends  july 26th to Aug 2nd.. Beach Club..


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I love your pic! Very pretty!





ctnurse said:


> I agree



Thank you both!


----------



## taramoz

PeterDisfan said:


> Lots of Pretty women on this board..       Single dad here going with my 2 kids and their 2 friends  july 26th to Aug 2nd.. Beach Club..



You are brave to go with all those kids!!!  Enjoy


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay Peter, you either need to be older than 35 or younger than 50 and NEVER EVER EVER ADMIT YOU HATE KIDS.  We all have kids and even though mine is 18, he better like you and love Disney.. . .lol.

Okay so we really arent quite that scary. . .lol.  Just having fun.


----------



## Kfyr23

DCTooTall said:


> Gee...   way to narrow it down.



Yeah I am thinking the Big Muscular guy with a kilt wont be a stand-out at a strongest man contest.


----------



## NJDiva

PeterDisfan said:


> Lots of Pretty women on this board..       Single dad here going with my 2 kids and their 2 friends  july 26th to Aug 2nd.. Beach Club..



wow...one more Jerseyan! glad to have you here!


----------



## CoasterAddict

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay Peter, you either need to be older than 35 or younger than 50 and NEVER EVER EVER ADMIT YOU HATE KIDS.  We all have kids and even though mine is 18, he better like you and love Disney.. . .lol.
> 
> Okay so we really arent quite that scary. . .lol.  Just having fun.



older than 35 *or* younger than 50?  Math is hard.


----------



## NJDiva

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay Peter, you either need to be older than 35 or younger than 50 and NEVER EVER EVER ADMIT YOU HATE KIDS.  We all have kids and even though mine is 18, he better like you and love Disney.. . .lol.
> 
> Okay so we really arent quite that scary. . .lol.  Just having fun.



NO WE DON'T!! I'm the perfect aunt but no kids of my own. however I do love them greatly and even more when I give them back to their parents


----------



## CoasterAddict

nurse.darcy said:


> We all have kids.. . .



Actually, no we don't.

Love kids, but none of my own.


----------



## TekMickey

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I love your pic! Very pretty!


 

X3 I also agree.

Hello SSC, finally home from the trip.  It was a great week.  As always there is room for improvement.
DD had a great time.  Her autograph book is more than half full I believe and most of it Princesses.  Of course we got pics of everyone of them as well as the Akershus big photo with Belle.

Had an awesome time and can't wait to start planning for next summer.
Got 597 photos going up to the Bucket so I'll have some to share.
Need to order a CD from DisPhotoPass and get all of those as well.

Now to start laundry and get back into business. I get tomorrow to recover and get caught up and then back to work on Tuesday.

I could write forever about the trip but this is not the trip report section of the board.
Hope everyone had a great weekend.  Hope the ladies are having a good time with the kiddos back at the World.

Welcome to the new peeps and welcome back to the M.I.A.'s


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

CoasterAddict said:


> older than 35 *or* younger than 50?  Math is hard.



We thought of you at DL last week.  We met a Coaster Guy!  He lives in Ohio and frequents Cedar Point as well as WDW.


----------



## CoasterAddict

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> We thought of you at DL last week.  We met a Coaster Guy!  He lives in Ohio and frequents Cedar Point as well as WDW.



Did you tell him to come hang out here?


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

CoasterAddict said:


> Did you tell him to come hang out here?



Younger than 35....28 I think! Talked to him a few minutes while waiting for Toy Story...there is NO FP for it there!


----------



## CoasterAddict

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Younger than 35....28 I think! Talked to him a few minutes while waiting for Toy Story...there is NO FP for it there!



Yes, I discovered that. What were they *thinking*?

k.


----------



## shdwstrm

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay Peter, you either need to be older than 35 or younger than 50 and NEVER EVER EVER ADMIT YOU HATE KIDS.  We all have kids and even though mine is 18, he better like you and love Disney.. . .lol.
> 
> Okay so we really arent quite that scary. . .lol.  Just having fun.



I don't have kids.  Never been married or even had a BF.  I'm just an auntie to a cutie pie niece and a nephew who's comming into the world on July 5th


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay Peter, and NEVER EVER EVER ADMIT YOU HATE KIDS.  .





> Single dad here going with my 2 kids and their 2 friends july 26th to Aug 2nd.. Beach Club..



based on this, I'm guessing he DOES NOT hate kids..


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> .
> Been cold here all weekend, tell me what is wrong with this picture....I have my winter jammie pants on and had on the heat on in my car...***



just pants...

sorry someone had to say it,

see you should have come to visit me in PA, it's been hot all weekend, so you would have had no need to have your pants on..


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Gee...   way to narrow it down.



funny...seriously, he really does wear a kilt for part of the competition. and in all the competitions that I've gone to, he's the only one I've ever seen wear one....


----------



## ctnurse

taramoz said:


> You are brave to go with all those kids!!!  Enjoy


I was thinking the same thing.  


PeterDisfan said:


> Lots of Pretty women on this board..       Single dad here going with my 2 kids and their 2 friends  july 26th to Aug 2nd.. Beach Club..


Welcome and thank you!


nurse.darcy said:


> Okay Peter, you either need to be older than 35 or younger than 50 and NEVER EVER EVER ADMIT YOU HATE KIDS.  We all have kids and even though mine is 18, he better like you and love Disney.. . .lol.
> 
> Okay so we really arent quite that scary. . .lol.  Just having fun.


I thought we were crazy not scary...lol


NJDiva said:


> NO WE DON'T!! I'm the perfect aunt but no kids of my own. however I do love them greatly and even more when I give them back to their parents


Well anytime you want to play auntie to my angel let me know.... 


TekMickey said:


> X3 I also agree.
> 
> Hello SSC, finally home from the trip.  It was a great week.  As always there is room for improvement.
> DD had a great time.  Her autograph book is more than half full I believe and most of it Princesses.  Of course we got pics of everyone of them as well as the Akershus big photo with Belle.
> 
> Had an awesome time and can't wait to start planning for next summer.
> Got 597 photos going up to the Bucket so I'll have some to share.
> Need to order a CD from DisPhotoPass and get all of those as well.
> 
> Now to start laundry and get back into business. I get tomorrow to recover and get caught up and then back to work on Tuesday.
> 
> I could write forever about the trip but this is not the trip report section of the board.
> Hope everyone had a great weekend.  Hope the ladies are having a good time with the kiddos back at the World.
> 
> Welcome to the new peeps and welcome back to the M.I.A.'s


Glad you had a great trip.  Can't wait to hear more and hopefully see some pics.


MICKEY88 said:


> based on this, I'm guessing he DOES NOT hate kids..


LOL...


MICKEY88 said:


> just pants...
> 
> sorry someone had to say it,
> 
> see you should have come to visit me in PA, it's been hot all weekend, so you would have had no need to have your pants on..



Only you  Maybe that is all I was wearing...I'm just letting you picture this...Of course I had socks on too...I don't think it got over 60 all weekend it was freezing! And if I had made the trip I wouldn't have be able to buy my keurig, cute Minnie beach towel and lots of yummy snacks at Trader Joe's


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> And if I had made the trip I wouldn't have be able to buy my keurig, cute Minnie beach towel and lots of yummy snacks at Trader Joe's



had you made the trip you really wouldn't care about those things..


----------



## DisneydaveCT

ctnurse said:


> I went shopping yesterday and finally bought a keurig.    I  love Kohl's and 30% off coupons.  Why did I wait so long?





nurse.darcy said:


> Thanks.  And you will LOVE your new Keurig.  I love my Keurig.  Its my fave piece of kitchen equipment. ..lol



I need to get myself a Keurig.  They are a great way to enjoy coffee and other hot beverages.



ctnurse said:


> Today I went to the Disney store and Trader Joe's.  I have never been since there isn't one nearby Right now I am eating TJ 3 layer hummus on pita bread but it tastes great on Pringles.  I know cause I tried it, cause the pita was warming in oven  I will be giving updates on all the TJ stuff I will be trying during the week.



Part of the reason that I selected the apartment that I live in now is that I have a TJ, and two doors over in the same mall is a fabulous wine shop.  My favorite thing from TJ's is there Mahi Mahi Burgers.  They can't keep them in the store.



nurse.darcy said:


> Okay Peter, you either need to be older than 35 or younger than 50 and



OK, Darcy I guess that counts me out as an eligible Disney Prince.


----------



## ctnurse

MICKEY88 said:


> had you made the trip you really wouldn't care about those things..



IDK???? Coffee, Disney, and food????  Really 3 of my favorite things just add some wine and I am a very happy girl!



On a totally different note I am watching a show called Freaky Eaters and this woman is addicted to eating tartar sauce.  She puts it on everything she eats.  She eats 14,000 calories of Tartar sauce every week...Gross


----------



## MICKEY88

DisneydaveCT said:


> OK, Darcy I guess that counts me out as an eligible Disney Prince.



you're not the only one, but that's Ok, it's more fun to be a Pyrate anyways..


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> IDK???? Coffee, Disney, and food????  Really 3 of my favorite things just add some wine and I am a very happy girl!
> 
> On a totally different note I am watching a show called Freaky Eaters and this woman is addicted to eating tartar sauce.  She puts it on everything she eats.  She eats 14,000 calories of Tartar sauce every week...Gross



you can get coffee anywhere,, My house is full of Disney,  and I'd share my Capt, JAck beach towel with you..and trust me there is also plenty of food, but you can't  find a good Pyrate just anywhere..


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> you're not the only one, but that's Ok, it's more fun to be a Pyrate anyways..





DisneydaveCT said:


> OK, Darcy I guess that counts me out as an eligible Disney Prince.




Maybe I am missing something, but doesn't everyone fit into her Pyrate needs, it was an or not an and

"Okay Peter, you either need to be older than 35 or younger than 50"


----------



## ctnurse

DisneydaveCT said:


> I need to get myself a Keurig.  They are a great way to enjoy coffee and other hot beverages.
> 
> 
> Part of the reason that I selected the apartment that I live in now is that I have a TJ, and two doors over in the same mall is a fabulous wine shop.  My favorite thing from TJ's is there Mahi Mahi Burgers.  They can't keep them in the store.
> 
> 
> OK, Darcy I guess that counts me out as an eligible Disney Prince.


I am so in love with my keurig
The best thing was DS was with his Dad so I could spend as much time as I wanted to look at all that yummy food.  I will look for the Mahi Mahi burgers...Sounds yummy...

 Just fib about your age and nobody will every have to know.


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> IDK???? Coffee, Disney, and food????  Really 3 of my favorite things just add some wine and I am a very happy girl!
> 
> 
> 
> On a totally different note I am watching a show called Freaky Eaters and this woman is addicted to eating tartar sauce.  She puts it on everything she eats.  She eats 14,000 calories of Tartar sauce every week...Gross



I watched, my yard goes Disney today, then talked to my Daughter later, she works with the guy who's yard they were doing..


----------



## ctnurse

MICKEY88 said:


> you can get coffee anywhere,, My house is full of Disney,  and I'd share my Capt, JAck beach towel with you..and trust me there is also plenty of food, but you can't  find a good Pyrate just anywhere..



Looks like I missed another fun weekend!


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Maybe I am missing something, but doesn't everyone fit into her Pyrate needs, it was an or not an and
> 
> "Okay Peter, you either need to be older than 35 or younger than 50"



You might be right about the age thing, but she was talking Prince, not Pyrate


----------



## ctnurse

MICKEY88 said:


> I watched, my yard goes Disney today, then talked to my Daughter later, she works with the guy who's yard they were doing..



Any pics of the yard?


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> Looks like I missed another fun weekend!



you certainly did, where is Ansonia, CT


----------



## ahoff

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I love your pic! Very pretty!



Make that X4!  Oh, aren't you you an REK fan also?



ctnurse said:


> I love great weekends...Today I went to the Disney store and Trader Joe's.  I have never been since there isn't one nearby Right now I am eating TJ 3 layer hummus on pita bread but it tastes great on Pringles.  I know cause I tried it, cause the pita was warming in oven  I will be giving updates on all the TJ stuff I will be trying during the week.
> 
> 
> 
> Been cold here all weekend, tell me what is wrong with this picture....I have my winter jammie pants on and had on the heat on in my car...***



Even better, I think, then TJ's is a store called Whole Foods. A bunch in NYC and several out on the island.  And yes, kind of a crappy weekend, lot's of rain though the heavy stuff was overnight so got to do a lot of work in the yard.



TekMickey said:


> Hello SSC, finally home from the trip.  It was a great week.  As always there is room for improvement.
> DD had a great time.  Her autograph book is more than half full I believe and most of it Princesses.  Of course we got pics of everyone of them as well as the Akershus big photo with Belle.
> 
> Had an awesome time and can't wait to start planning for next summer.
> Got 597 photos going up to the Bucket so I'll have some to share.
> Need to order a CD from DisPhotoPass and get all of those as well.



Sounds like you had a lot of fun!



DisneydaveCT said:


> I need to get myself a Keurig.  They are a great way to enjoy coffee and other hot beverages.



It took a few posts before I figured out what a keurig is.....

I hope the cool and wet weather leaves soon.  But then, being back at work, it doesn't seem to matter, does it?


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> Any pics of the yard?



it was awesome, 8 foot sorcerers hat, a train, a giant teapot...


----------



## ctnurse

MICKEY88 said:


> you certainly did, where is Ansonia, CT



Ansonia is west of New Haven.  It is a little over an hour from my house.


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> Ansonia is west of New Haven.  It is a little over an hour from my house.



hmm I didn't think to check how close it is to Milford, I might have to make the trip, fantasy ren faire, and visit family all in one trip..


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> You might be right about the age thing, but she was talking Prince, not Pyrate



That explains it, LOL, thanks!


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> That explains it, LOL, thanks!



by the way..your new pic... WOW  !!!  Beautiful smile..


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> by the way..your new pic... WOW  !!!  Beautiful smile..



Thanks for noticing


----------



## DisneydaveCT

ctnurse said:


> Ansonia is west of New Haven.  It is a little over an hour from my house.



Are you a "valley" girl?  And now that you have mentioned New Haven, I am getting a craving for some good New Haven style pizza.



ctnurse said:


> I am so in love with my keurig
> The best thing was DS was with his Dad so I could spend as much time as I wanted to look at all that yummy food.  I will look for the Mahi Mahi burgers...Sounds yummy...
> 
> Just fib about your age and nobody will every have to know.



I have a cast iron skillet that I use to cook the Mahi Mahi burgers.  

And as a Southern Gentleman I don't need to lie about my age...Southern Gentleman are like a fine wine, we become more elegant with age.


----------



## ctnurse

MICKEY88 said:


> hmm I didn't think to check how close it is to Milford, I might have to make the trip, fantasy ren faire, and visit family all in one trip..



Sounds like a plan.  Don't forget CT is a very small state...If you travel more than an hour or two you have left the state....


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Thanks for noticing



you're quite welcome.. as a Photographer I notice such things..


----------



## ctnurse

DisneydaveCT said:


> Are you a "valley" girl?  And now that you have mentioned New Haven, I am getting a craving for some good New Haven style pizza.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a cast iron skillet that I use to cook the Mahi Mahi burgers.
> 
> And as a Southern Gentleman I don't need to lie about my age...Southern Gentleman are like a fine wine, we become more elegant with age.



No I live at the other end of the state....Pepe's pizza yum.  There is actually a Pepe's at Mohegan Sun.  They make the best pizza.


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> Sounds like a plan.  Don't forget CT is a very small state...If you travel more than an hour or two you have left the state....



I have relatives in Milford, New HAven, Groton, 

and 3 or 4 dancer friends from a few other towns I can't think of right now


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> There is actually a Pepe's at Mohegan Sun.  They make the best pizza.



the best pizza in CT, or simply the best pizza ??


----------



## ahoff

ctnurse said:


> Don't forget CT is a very small state...If you travel more than an hour or two you have left the state....



That's for sure!  Even if you are on a bicycle.  Our troop goes to camp in RI every summer, and I ride my bike there from the New London ferry, and I am out of the state in less than an hour.


----------



## ahoff

MICKEY88 said:


> I have relatives in Milford, New HAven, Groton,
> 
> and 3 or 4 dancer friends from a few other towns I can't think of right now



Cool, I have relatives in East Haddem


----------



## ctnurse

MICKEY88 said:


> the best pizza in CT, or simply the best pizza ??


The pizza is quite good, not sure if it is the best pizza ever.  I am guessing the best pizza might be in Italy, but I have had some fantastic pizza in NYC.


ahoff said:


> That's for sure!  Even if you are on a bicycle.  Our troop goes to camp in RI every summer, and I ride my bike there from the New London ferry, and I am out of the state in less than an hour.



And RI is even smaller than CT.  I am only about 15 mins from the ferry in New London.


----------



## ahoff

DisneydaveCT said:


> And now that you have mentioned New Haven, I am getting a craving for some good New Haven style pizza.



When I think of New Haven I think of a burger at Louis' Lunch!


----------



## ahoff

ctnurse said:


> The pizza is quite good, not sure if it is the best pizza ever.  I am guessing the best pizza might be in Italy, but I have had some fantastic pizza in NYC.
> 
> 
> And RI is even smaller than CT.  I am only about 15 mins from the ferry in New London.



I will be passing thru there this Friday on my way to Boston.

And yeah, NYC pizza is mighty good!


----------



## ctnurse

ahoff said:


> When I think of New Haven I think of a burger at Louis' Lunch!



Thats yummy too!  Ok...We all need to meet for lunch or dinner and drinks.


----------



## taramoz

ahoff said:


> And yeah, NYC pizza is mighty good!



NYC pizza is very good!!  As is a good Chicago deep dish, I need a good vacation soon!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Hey all! Another full day today.  I am relaxing by lurking on you all.  I hope everyone has a good start to their week.


----------



## TekMickey

ctnurse said:


> The pizza is quite good, not sure if it is the best pizza ever. I am guessing the best pizza might be in Italy, but I have had some fantastic pizza in NYC.


 

Angelos is the best pizza I have had in NY and I know there is better. 
Ricotta pizza is awesome, but not really available in Dallas.


----------



## dismem98

ahoff said:


> Make that X4!  Oh, aren't you you an REK fan also?
> 
> 
> 
> Even better, I think, then TJ's is a store called Whole Foods. A bunch in NYC and several out on the island.  And yes, kind of a crappy weekend, lot's of rain though the heavy stuff was overnight so got to do a lot of work in the yard.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you had a lot of fun!
> 
> 
> 
> It took a few posts before I figured out what a keurig is.....
> 
> I hope the cool and wet weather leaves soon.  But then, being back at work, it doesn't seem to matter, does it?





Don't hae TJ's here but do have Whole Foods which is great but expensive.
Think TJ's might have better edeals.

Love my keurig and introduced Darcy and some other s to it a long time ago.

BTW - YEA MAVS!!  Way to go Dirk 

Patty


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> The pizza is quite good, not sure if it is the best pizza ever.  I am guessing the best pizza might be in Italy, but I have had some fantastic pizza in NYC.



what is your favorite pizza in NYC

I've had Grimaldis and L&B spumoni garden, both good, but when eating at L&B I prefer to hop over to the restaurant and have a real meal


----------



## dismem98

ctnurse said:


> The pizza is quite good, not sure if it is the best pizza ever.  I am guessing the best pizza might be in Italy, but I have had some fantastic pizza in NYC.
> 
> 
> 
> Pizza in Italy is not like ours and actually  think was an american invention.  Italy does it for us foreigners.  LOL


----------



## taramoz

dismem98 said:


> Don't hae TJ's here but do have Whole Foods which is great but expensive.
> Think TJ's might have better edeals.
> 
> Love my keurig and introduced Darcy and some other s to it a long time ago.
> 
> BTW - YEA MAVS!!  Way to go Dirk
> 
> Patty



I heard we are getting a TJ soon, yet to see it, we do have Whole Foods, agree on the expensive part!

I cannot wait to get my Keurig, and just got off the phone with my sis discussing the MAVS!


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hey all! Another full day today.  I am relaxing by lurking on you all.  I hope everyone has a good start to their week.



ohhh so now you are a voyeur..


----------



## TekMickey

dismem98 said:


> Don't hae TJ's here but do have Whole Foods which is great but expensive.
> 
> BTW - YEA MAVS!! Way to go Dirk
> 
> Patty


 
Since we are talking NY and Food.  Central Market in Plano use to carry Juniors Cheesecakes from NY.  Haven't been in there in a while to see if they still do.
Mmmm.... I get one every year for my birthday cake. (which is coming up next month)


----------



## ahoff

Good for the Mavericks!  Cool, I was rooting for them.


----------



## ctnurse

TekMickey said:


> Since we are talking NY and Food.  Central Market in Plano use to carry Juniors Cheesecakes from NY.  Haven't been in there in a while to see if they still do.
> Mmmm.... I get one every year for my birthday cake. (which is coming up next month)



I love Juniors! Happy early birthday.  I see you have another ticker did you book a bounceback offer?  If so what was it?


----------



## TekMickey

ctnurse said:


> I love Juniors! Happy early birthday. I see you have another ticker did you book a bounceback offer? If so what was it?


 
No I didn't but I sure did think about it.  It was laying right there next to the TV all week.  35% off of Regular resort pricing.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

ahoff said:


> Good for the Mavericks!  Cool, I was rooting for them.



Yay Mavs!!!  I can add my bet winnings to my house fun... woohoo!


----------



## ahoff

MICKEY88 said:


> what is your favorite pizza in NYC
> 
> I've had Grimaldis and L&B spumoni garden, both good, but when eating at L&B I prefer to hop over to the restaurant and have a real meal



Haven't had bad pizza anywhere in NYC.  Now I look for divey burger joints



ctnurse said:


> Thats yummy too!  Ok...We all need to meet for lunch or dinner and drinks.



At Louis'?



taramoz said:


> NYC pizza is very good!!  As is a good Chicago deep dish, I need a good vacation soon!



Might be going to Chicago for work soon.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hey all! Another full day today.  I am relaxing by lurking on you all.  I hope everyone has a good start to their week.



Hope you are having a great time!  Did you have a Dole Whip today?



dismem98 said:


> Pizza in Italy is not like ours and actually  think was an american invention.  Italy does it for us foreigners.  LOL



Have to agree with you, have had pizza in Italy and it is not what we are used to.  Good, but not the same.



TekMickey said:


> Since we are talking NY and Food.  Central Market in Plano use to carry Juniors Cheesecakes from NY.  Haven't been in there in a while to see if they still do.
> Mmmm.... I get one every year for my birthday cake. (which is coming up next month)



I like Holey Moses Cheesecake, made right in the next town!


----------



## DCTooTall

You guys have been busy tonight.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I love your pic! Very pretty!



 Add another one who likes the new pic!   



PeterDisfan said:


> Lots of Pretty women on this board..       Single dad here going with my 2 kids and their 2 friends  july 26th to Aug 2nd.. Beach Club..



 to the group!  

And just remember....   You can get tastey beverages in every park except the Magic Kingdom.....But the bars at the Contemporary aren't that far away from the park gates.    I'm guessing you may need a drink or two during your trip with that many kids running around.  



Kfyr23 said:


> Yeah I am thinking the Big Muscular guy with a kilt wont be a stand-out at a strongest man contest.





NJDiva said:


> funny...seriously, he really does wear a kilt for part of the competition. and in all the competitions that I've gone to, he's the only one I've ever seen wear one....



 Actually... I was thinking more along the lines of how many women do you think are going to be taking pictures of the hunky guy in the kilt?   



MICKEY88 said:


> just pants...
> 
> sorry someone had to say it,
> 
> see you should have come to visit me in PA, it's been hot all weekend, so you would have had no need to have your pants on..










MICKEY88 said:


> you're quite welcome.. as a Photographer I notice such things..



  And being male probably doesn't hurt either.  



taramoz said:


> NYC pizza is very good!!  As is a good Chicago deep dish, I need a good vacation soon!



  Just your luck!   There is a perfect reason to take a vacation up in wonderful PA come the end of July!  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hey all! Another full day today.  I am relaxing by lurking on you all.  I hope everyone has a good start to their week.



bah....

  i don't wanna be at work today.


----------



## MICKEY88

yeah !! DC is here..PA is at full strength...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> ohhh so now you are a voyeur..


When I'm in a laid back kind of mood, I just like to watch. 


TekMickey said:


> No I didn't but I sure did think about it.  It was laying right there next to the TV all week.  35% off of Regular resort pricing.



I have this offer in my room, too, and I swear it's just looking at me...


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> When I'm in a laid back kind of mood, I just like to watch.



very interesting.. participation is ALWAYS more fulfilling


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ahoff said:


> Hope you are having a great time!  Did you have a Dole Whip today?



I would have liked to, but the other members of my party insisted on riding rides. Yep. Just another reason to go on a solo trip.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

NJDiva said:


> hey kiddo!!! that's awesome. I know you have to be stoked for that!



I opened my mouth too soon. I am ridiculously sore. 



taramoz said:


> NYC pizza is very good!!  As is a good Chicago deep dish, I need a good vacation soon!



I LOVE Chicago Deep Dish! Than again, I grew up just outside Chicago. haha. I'll have to try some real NYC pizza this summer when I'm there.


----------



## ctnurse

I have to go to bed now...nite nite.  I'll catch up in the morning.


----------



## dismem98

TekMickey said:


> Since we are talking NY and Food.  Central Market in Plano use to carry Juniors Cheesecakes from NY.  Haven't been in there in a while to see if they still do.
> Mmmm.... I get one every year for my birthday cake. (which is coming up next month)



Can't say I've had it but there's a place here in Plano that has grat NY italian food and there cheesecake is from there.  So delish!!!


Patty


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> I have to go to bed now...nite nite.  I'll catch up in the morning.



good nite.. sweet Pyratey  dreams...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> bah....
> 
> i don't wanna be at work today.


And a good morning to you Mr. Happypants! 


MICKEY88 said:


> very interesting.. participation is ALWAYS more fulfilling



I so can't respond to this without getting in trouble...


----------



## TekMickey

This is where they put people from Texas when you stay at ASMu apparently.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> And a good morning to you Mr. Happypants!
> I so can't respond to this without getting in trouble...


----------



## dismem98

Might be going to Chicago for work so


Have to agree with you, have had pizza in Italy and it is not what we are used to.  Good, but not the same.


From Chicago and love the pizza there.  Really need to get back there someday. ..

So Augie going to come to WDW in Aug??

Patty


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> And a good morning to you Mr. Happypants!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> When I'm in a laid back kind of mood, I just like to watch.
> 
> 
> I have this offer in my room, too, and I swear it's just looking at me...



 Just remember that your AP discounts will often be about the same or better.  

   And just like to watch huh?    Hmmmmm......







TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1  And a good morning to you Mr. Happypants!
> 
> 
> 2   I so can't respond to this without getting in trouble...




1   Interesting how you say hello to my pants,   but not to me.   I see how   things are.   

2   since when has that stopped you before?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


>


hahahahaha! Do you like the expression? I use it all the time when people are goodmoodally challenged. (and yes, I just made up that word)

Of course, DC may stop speaking to me...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Of course, DC may stop speaking to me...



Then again, apparently not. Woohoo!


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1.hahahahaha! Do you like the expression? I use it all the time when people are goodmoodally challenged. (and yes, I just made up that word)
> 
> 2.Of course, DC may stop speaking to me...



1.LOL, I took it to mean that there was more than silly you tube videos going on at 4 AM

2.I really doubt that DC would stop talking to you.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Then again, apparently not. Woohoo!



 And yet I notice you didn't respond to anything I wrote.   



MICKEY88 said:


> 1.LOL, I took it to mean that there was more than silly you tube videos going on at 4 AM
> 
> 2.I really doubt that DC would stop talking to you.




Hmmmm.....


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1) Just remember that your AP discounts will often be about the same or better.
> 2)   And just like to watch huh?    Hmmmmm......
> 
> 
> 3)   Interesting how you say hello to my pants,   but not to me.   I see how   things are.
> 4)   since when has that stopped you before?



1) I hope so because I like the sound of 40% off. 
2)  oh boy...not sure I want to know what you're cooking up...
3) good morning to *YOU* and all your clothing DC! 
4)


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> 1.LOL, I took it to mean that there was more than silly you tube videos going on at 4 AM
> 
> 2.I really doubt that DC would stop talking to you.



1) Well, i did say that video watching was *one* thing we were doing. 

2) I really hope not...


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1) Well, i did say that video watching was *one* thing we were doing.
> 
> 2) I really hope not...



1. but you implied it was all innocent

2. Trust me I think I know my PA brother well enough to assure you that it would take much more than that to get him to stop talking to you


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> And yet I notice you didn't respond to anything I wrote.
> 
> 2) Hmmmm.....



I'm responding. But doing it on my phone is like walking through quicksand on the ocean floor while fending off an alien attack and applying lipstick. 

2) ...


----------



## MICKEY88

oh well, good night y'all I'm actually going to bed early for a change, that way I can lay awake for a few hours trying to figure out why the best weekend of 2011 was followed by this horrible weekend..LOL


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm responding. But doing it on my phone is like walking through quicksand on the ocean floor while fending off an alien attack and applying lipstick.



Hmm can I use that idea for a photo shoot..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> 1. but you implied it was all innocent
> 
> 2. Trust me I think I know my PA brother well enough to assure you that it would take much more than that to get him to stop talking to you



Lol.  Yes I did. And it was. Relatively.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1) I hope so because I like the sound of 40% off.
> 2)  oh boy...not sure I want to know what you're cooking up...
> 3) good morning to *YOU* and all your clothing DC!
> 4)



 1.  plus... There is always Bonnet Creek.  more than 40% off a comparable room onsite.   

2.    So many comments,  so little time.  

3.  See!  that's better.   now it's not just my happy pants getting a greeting. 




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm responding. But doing it on my phone is like walking through quicksand on the ocean floor while fending off an alien attack and applying lipstick.
> 
> 2) ...



 Hmmmm....   So do you often apply lipstick during alien attacks?    Does it provide some sort of function in helping with defending against said attack that I'm not aware of?  



MICKEY88 said:


> oh well, good night y'all I'm actually going to bed early for a change, that way I can lay awake for a few hours trying to figure out why the best weekend of 2011 was followed by this horrible weekend..LOL



You spend all your "good weekend" credits last weekend,     so you are stuck with a horrible weekend until you get your next allocation of "good weekend" credits.



Duh!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Lol.  Yes I did. And it was. Relatively.



That reminds me....



...How was the safari?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> Hmm can I use that idea for a photo shoot..



Actually, it's not a bad idea, is it? Easy to picture.  Of course, you can use it. I'll want to see the pics.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1. Hmmmm....   So do you often apply lipstick during alien attacks?    Does it provide some sort of function in helping with defending against said attack that I'm not aware of?
> 
> 2.You spend all your "good weekend" credits last weekend,     so you are stuck with a horrible weekend until you get your next allocation of "good weekend" credits.
> Duh!





1 perhaps they are good looking aliens and she wants to kiss one..

2. dang, it was the only good weekend I've had in 2011, so I gotta wait another 5 months for a good weekend.. geez this year stinks


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Actually, it's not a bad idea, is it? Easy to picture.  Of course, you can use it. I'll want to see the pics.



I just have to find the right model willing to do it, I'm guessing it might be easier than the idea I've had for a few years, and have been unsuccessful at finding a willing model..LOL


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmmm....   So do you often apply lipstick during alien attacks?    Does it provide some sort of function in helping with defending against said attack that I'm not aware of?



There's nothing wrong with looking your best during an alien attack. And it might get you moved from the immediate death line over to concubine/slave status. Though, depending on the circumstances, that may or may not be better.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> 1 perhaps they are good looking aliens and she wants to kiss one..
> 
> 2. dang, it was the only good weekend I've had in 2011, so I gotta wait another 5 months for a good weekend.. geez this year stinks



1.       I don't know why,   but I just had a certain 80's movie staring Gena Davis, Jeff Goldblum, Jim Carry, and Damon Waynes, just pop into my head.    

2.  Maybe you are just simply paying off a 2010 debt so far this year.  I'm pretty sure most people get their allocations at least once a month or so.



MICKEY88 said:


> I just have to find the right model willing to do it, I'm guessing it might be easier than the idea I've had for a few years, and have been unsuccessful at finding a willing model..LOL



 Sounds like you aren't looking in the right places for your models then.


----------



## MICKEY88

good night...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> I just have to find the right model willing to do it, I'm guessing it might be easier than the idea I've had for a few years, and have been unsuccessful at finding a willing model..LOL



 For the second time tonight, not sure I want to know.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> There's nothing wrong with looking your best during an alien attack. And it might get you moved from the immediate death line over to concubine/slave status. Though, depending on the circumstances, that may or may not be better.



.....


  Wow.....

        .... I'm not sure how to respond to that....


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1.       I don't know why,   but I just had a certain 80's movie staring Gena Davis, Jeff Goldblum, Jim Carry, and Damon Waynes, just pop into my head.
> 
> 2.  Maybe you are just simply paying off a 2010 debt so far this year.  I'm pretty sure most people get their allocations at least once a month or so.
> 
> Sounds like you aren't looking in the right places for your models then.



with the exception of 3 weeks in Orlando in December 2010 sucked also..

where do you suggest I look for models, I've looked on the 2 best sites for photographers and models to connect for shoots, I've even looked under a few rocks,

My muse who will shoot pretty much anything I ask, flatly refused my idea...

I think it's awesome but then again my brain  is kinda twisted


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> That reminds me....
> 
> 
> 
> ...How was the safari?



Not bad...but I've had better.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> .....
> Wow.....
> .... I'm not sure how to respond to that....


Everyone needs an alien attack back up plan. 

So that's what it takes to make you speechless...


----------



## dismem98

Thought I should introduce my self though some of you know me.
Been around forever but don't always post.  Love my Darcy who I met ay a May meet over 3 yrs ago. 

Here we are last year





Patty


----------



## nurse.darcy

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay Peter, you either need to be older than 35 or younger than 50 and NEVER EVER EVER ADMIT YOU HATE KIDS.  We all have kids and even though mine is 18, he better like you and love Disney.. . .lol.
> 
> Okay so we really arent quite that scary. . .lol.  Just having fun.



Sorry peeps, that was supposed to say or younger than 60. . .my editing skills fell apart. . .and really age is just a number. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> with the exception of 3 weeks in Orlando in December 2010 sucked also..
> 
> where do you suggest I look for models, I've looked on the 2 best sites for photographers and models to connect for shoots, I've even looked under a few rocks,
> 
> My muse who will shoot pretty much anything I ask, flatly refused my idea...
> 
> I think it's awesome but then again my brain  is kinda twisted



 Ok....  Now i'm curious to know what this idea is.    




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Not bad...but I've had better.



 I'll see if I can figure out where there is a go-kart track around here.   i think there may be one in Lancaster someplace.





dismem98 said:


> Thought I should introduce my self though some of you know me.
> Been around forever but don't always post.  Love my Darcy who I met ay a May meet over 3 yrs ago.
> 
> Here we are last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patty



Hmmmm...   Thought i'd seen you around here before,    but just in case you didn't get one earlier...

 to the group!


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Sorry peeps, that was supposed to say or younger than 60. . .my editing skills fell apart. . .and really age is just a number. . .lol.



True...   


...but some numbers can get you into trouble


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> There's nothing wrong with looking your best during an alien attack. And it might get you moved from the immediate death line over to concubine/slave status. Though, depending on the circumstances, that may or may not be better.




Kiss me Baby !!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> True...
> 
> 
> ...but some numbers can get you into trouble



I know. . .but numbers really are just what they are. . .you really cannot care what you fall in love with. . .its not a number. . .its a person. . .


AND REALLY. . .9 PAGES TODAY?  LOL.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I'll see if I can figure out where there is a go-kart track around here.   i think there may be one in Lancaster someplace.




there is one right outside of Hershey

there is also a wild animal safari ride up my way


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1) I'll see if I can figure out where there is a go-kart track around here.   i think there may be one in Lancaster someplace.
> 
> 
> 
> 2) ...   Thought i'd seen you around here before,    but just in case you didn't get one earlier...
> 
> to the group!



1) I'm starting to think you see a guinea pig when you look at me...surely there are easier ways to get the same effect...

2) I second DC's welcome!


----------



## nurse.darcy

dismem98 said:


> Thought I should introduce my self though some of you know me.
> Been around forever but don't always post.  Love my Darcy who I met ay a May meet over 3 yrs ago.
> 
> Here we are last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patty



Hi sweetie. . .you still awake?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> Kiss me Baby !!


----------



## dismem98

DCTooTall said:


> Ok....  Now i'm curious to know what this idea is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see if I can figure out where there is a go-kart track around here.   i think there may be one in Lancaster someplace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm...   Thought i'd seen you around here before,    but just in case you didn't get one earlier...
> 
> to the group!



Thanks have possted 
here before but never introduced myself!!

Patty


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


>



I wasn't laughing the morning I woke up and found that picture on my iPhone


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> I know. . .but numbers really are just what they are. . .you really cannot care what you fall in love with. . .its not a number. . .its a person. . .
> 
> 
> AND REALLY. . .9 PAGES TODAY?  LOL.



 It was a slow week,  so we had to catch up to maintain the average.  



MICKEY88 said:


> there is one right outside of Hershey
> 
> there is also a wild animal safari ride up my way



 Good to know.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1) I'm starting to think you see a guinea pig when you look at me...surely there are easier ways to get the same effect...
> 
> 2) I second DC's welcome!



1.  Possibly....   Guess we may just have to find out.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Ok....  Now i'm curious to know what this idea is.




PM sent


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I wasn't laughing the morning I woke up and found that picture on my iPhone



The real question...


  Was it an incoming picture message?    or one taken by the phone?

Wonder of there could've been a probe incident.....


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> there is one right outside of Hershey
> 
> there is also a wild animal safari ride up my way



Oh lord, don't tell him that...


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> The real question...
> 
> 
> Was it an incoming picture message?    or one taken by the phone?
> 
> Wonder of there could've been a probe incident.....



it was taken by the phone, look at his hands.. 

no probing was done, that would have wakened me, and resulted in the alien being run thru with one of my Pirate swords that are nearby


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Oh lord, don't tell him that...



hey, I gotta take care of my buddy


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Oh lord, don't tell him that...









MICKEY88 said:


> it was taken by the phone, look at his hands..
> 
> no probing was done, that would have wakened me, and resulted in the alien being run thru with one of my Pirate swords that are nearby



Well I don't know your phone well enough to recognize it being your phone that the alien is holding.

And don't forget...  aliens have that mind wipe ability.... and even if they didn't...  the Men in Black do.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Well I don't know your phone well enough to recognize it being your phone that the alien is holding.
> 
> And don't forget...  aliens have that mind wipe ability.... and even if they didn't...  the Men in Black do.



true, but I assure you no probing was done


----------



## nurse.darcy

You peeps all need to go to bed. . .lol.  I am done with you all. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> I am done with you all. . .



*????????*


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> You peeps all need to go to bed. . .lol.  I am done with you all. . .



I just woke up.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> *????????*



I just mean I can't keep up!!!! the conversation is moving too fast and I am on the phone with Patti. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> I just woke up.



Its one in the morning. . .whatever. . .lol.  hugs. .


----------



## MICKEY88

MICKEY88 said:


> *????????*



I gotta remember this, they look like hooks...


_*?*_


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> I just mean I can't keep up!!!! the conversation is moving too fast and I am on the phone with Patti. . .







nurse.darcy said:


> Its one in the morning. . .whatever. . .lol.  hugs. .



 3rd shift...  remember?    i'm actually at work right now.   



MICKEY88 said:


> I gotta remember this, they look like hooks...
> 
> 
> *?*


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> 3rd shift...  remember?    i'm actually at work right now.



Okay, I remember you are working 3rd shift. . .lol.


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> You peeps all need to go to bed. . .lol.  I am done with you all. . .



And I went to be earlier than you all and I am tired this morning!   Good morning and Happy Monday!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

MICKEY88 said:


> you're quite welcome.. as a Photographer I notice such things..



I thought always noticed such things.



MICKEY88 said:


> the best pizza in CT, or simply the best pizza ??



I love Pepe's as well.  I haven't been to the one at Mohegan Sun, but I have been to the original Wooster Street location as well as the one in Manchester.



ahoff said:


> Cool, I have relatives in East Haddem



I used to live in East Hampton and golfed over in East Haddam.



ctnurse said:


> The pizza is quite good, not sure if it is the best pizza ever.  I am guessing the best pizza might be in Italy, but I have had some fantastic pizza in NYC.
> 
> 
> And RI is even smaller than CT.  I am only about 15 mins from the ferry in New London.



New Haven style pizza is great and often copied.  There is a place down here on Wisconsin Avenue that calls itself a New Haven Style Pizza restaurant.  I will have to try it one day soon.

 RI is so small it seems like everyone in the state knows each other.  



ahoff said:


> When I think of New Haven I think of a burger at Louis' Lunch!



Another great place to get a bite to eat in New Haven.



dismem98 said:


> Don't hae TJ's here but do have Whole Foods which is great but expensive.
> Think TJ's might have better edeals.



I agree Whole Foods is expensive.  I have one right across from my office, but I prefer the TJ's within walking distance of my apartment.

Of course I miss shopping at Stew Leonard's in Connecticut.



nurse.darcy said:


> Sorry peeps, that was supposed to say or younger than 60. . .my editing skills fell apart. . .and really age is just a number. . .lol.



  MY status as an eligible Southern Gentleman on this thread is restored.


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> And I went to be earlier than you all and I am tired this morning!   Good morning and Happy Monday!



Wow....

that's 2 oxymorons in 1 sentence.   Impressive.


----------



## ctnurse

DCTooTall said:


> Wow....
> 
> that's 2 oxymorons in 1 sentence.   Impressive.



Wow I impressed You??


Anyway, I am still geeking out about my keurig, I am drinking something called Black Magic, an extra bold coffee. Just what I need on Monday am.  

I finally downloaded Words with Friends now I just need to find some friends to play with!


----------



## CoasterAddict

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm responding. But doing it on my phone is like walking through quicksand on the ocean floor while fending off an alien attack and applying lipstick.  ...



I think there's an app for that...


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> ... Wonder of there could've been a probe incident.....



<bites lip>


----------



## DCTooTall

CoasterAddict said:


> I think there's an app for that...



There might be,   but unfortunately if you are on the AT&T network,   their network is preventing you from gaining access to the Death Star's defense network.


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> I finally downloaded Words with Friends now I just need to find some friends to play with!



again, just come to PA !!


----------



## MICKEY88

DisneydaveCT said:


> I thought always noticed such things.



ummm nope,   notice other things... the photographer notices the smile


----------



## taramoz

ctnurse said:


> And I went to be earlier than you all and I am tired this morning!   Good morning and Happy Monday!



LOL, me too, I always go to bed and miss the late night stuff!  Morning to all


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> LOL, me too, I always go to bed and miss the late night stuff!  Morning to all



good morning


----------



## MyMuse

Good Morn!  




DCTooTall said:


> I'm planning on getting a 2bdrm unit over at the Wyndham Bonnett Creek resort,  and there may be some extra space available if you want want chip in and join us.     So far there are just 2 of us confirmed in there.... with another maybe.



Thanks! 

You didn't want to stay onsite? I have to figure out if I enough days to do both an Oct *and* Dec trip. 

Plus I kind of got invited to MN for a State Fair over Labor Day weekend, so I want to pull that off too. 

Work gets in the way sometimes.   and I like to keep busy busy busy! 







DCTooTall said:


> Gee.... Why does everyone seem to assume that 1. I have a harem,  and 2. my nice guy demeanor means I'm a flirt?



Have you met you?   

Seriously, you are a very nice guy.   Appreciated! 





nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning all. . .vacation day 3 has started. . .today I head to US/IOA in a couple hrs for some time at HP world.  Then to Andrea's and off to Sweet Tomatoes for dinner then Mini Golf at Winter Wonderland with the kids. . .then girls night in at Andrea's.  Sounds like the absolutely perfect day to me. . .



Wow! that sounds like a fun-filled day! 



LaLalovesWDW said:


> thank you! Ok, now it makes sense.. I started to look the acronym list, but got sidetracked.
> 
> Well, I live in a bad neighborhood and have [allegedly] left my car doors unlocked hoping someone would just come get it, but damn... it hasn't happened yet.  Maybe if I drive over to Newark it will expedite the process...



Yes, Newark! It'll be gone in seconds!! 

It's not called the chop shop capital of the world for nothin. Tho, cory booker seems to be a really good mayor. 



NJDiva said:


> NO WE DON'T!! I'm the perfect aunt but no kids of my own. however I do love them greatly and even more when I give them back to their parents



So this! 



ctnurse said:


> The pizza is quite good, not sure if it is the best pizza ever.  I am guessing the best pizza might be in Italy, but I have had some fantastic pizza in NYC.



Pizza in Italy is different (been there), and american pizza is definitely way better. Especially Jersey Pizza though Grimaldi's in Brooklyn aint' half bad.


----------



## DCTooTall

MyMuse said:


> Good Morn!



   Wow...  My Trekie childhood just had a flashback.    for some reason I had the image of the alien at the end of Quark's bar from DS9 pop into my head. 





MyMuse said:


> Thanks!
> 
> You didn't want to stay onsite? I have to figure out if I enough days to do both an Oct *and* Dec trip.
> 
> Plus I kind of got invited to MN for a State Fair over Labor Day weekend, so I want to pull that off too.
> 
> Work gets in the way sometimes.   and I like to keep busy busy busy!



 The original plan was to stay onsite....  but that was when the trip was a long weekend.

As the trip expanded into a full week,   I ended up making the decision to go offsite in order to allow me to spend the same (or less actually) for the whole week then I was going to spend for a long weekend onsite.

Since i'll be headed back about a month later,   I gotta make sure I don't break the bank this trip.





MyMuse said:


> Have you met you?
> 
> Seriously, you are a very nice guy.   Appreciated!


----------



## MICKEY88

MyMuse said:


> the food network did a taste test, and grimaldis won, I agree it ain't half bad,
> 
> I actually prefer the pizza from my local pizza place, which is owned by a guy from Brooklyn.
> 
> Of course some people claim that my opinion is biased, since the owner just happens to be married to my younger sister..LOL


----------



## MyMuse

DCTooTall said:


> The original plan was to stay onsite....  but that was when the trip was a long weekend.
> 
> As the trip expanded into a full week,   I ended up making the decision to go offsite in order to allow me to spend the same (or less actually) for the whole week then I was going to spend for a long weekend onsite.
> 
> Since i'll be headed back about a month later,   I gotta make sure I don't break the bank this trip.




Ahhh, ok! 




MICKEY88 said:


> the food network did a taste test, and grimaldis won, I agree it ain't half bad,
> 
> I actually prefer the pizza from my local pizza place, which is owned by a guy from Brooklyn.
> 
> Of course some people claim that my opinion is biased, since the owner just happens to be married to my younger sister..LOL



I'm thinking that you are making a good decision there. 



Anyone planning on seeing Newsies at Papermill Playhouse (NJ) ?


----------



## NJDiva

ctnurse said:


> Wow I impressed You??
> 
> 
> Anyway, I am still geeking out about my keurig, I am drinking something called Black Magic, an extra bold coffee. Just what I need on Monday am.
> 
> I finally downloaded Words with Friends now I just need to find some friends to play with!



I have it too, right now I'm playing myself (ok all you guys get your mind out of the gutter!!)
I bought my mom a Keurig for Christmas and we lost it in the fire. when it came to moving into the temporary house the first thing she "had" to have was a new one. she's so spoiled!

Oh and FYI I have to go to CT this week to teach a class so I'll wave to you when I get in


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> I have it too, right now I'm playing myself (ok all you guys get your mind out of the gutter!!)
> I bought my mom a Keurig for Christmas and we lost it in the fire. when it came to moving into the temporary house the first thing she "had" to have was a new one. she's so spoiled!
> 
> Oh and FYI I have to go to CT this week to teach a class so I'll wave to you when I get in



Ctnurse and Njdiva, you can play with me.  Tara and I are already playing each other. And I didn't even know you could play yourself. Are you using the pass and play?


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Ctnurse and Njdiva, you can play with me.  Tara and I are already playing each other. And I didn't even know you could play yourself. Are you using the pass and play?















Oh....

You were talking about Words with Friends.....


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


>





Hmm if they are going to act like that, I might offer to let them all stay at my place the weekend of the Hersheypark meet


----------



## taramoz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Ctnurse and Njdiva, you can play with me.  Tara and I are already playing each other. And I didn't even know you could play yourself. Are you using the pass and play?



HA HA, love it!  Anyone can play with me   .  

My screen name is TMOWEB...


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> HA HA, love it!  Anyone can play with me   .
> 
> ...



  this is too easy, should I comment or leave it for DC

oh what the heck,, could you pick me up at the airport I'm on my way..LOL


----------



## DisneydaveCT

MICKEY88 said:


> ummm nope,   notice other things... the photographer notices the smile





MICKEY88 said:


> Hmm if they are going to act like that, I might offer to let them all stay at my place the weekend of the Hersheypark meet





MICKEY88 said:


> this is too easy, should I comment or leave it for DC
> 
> oh what the heck,, could you pick me up at the airport I'm on my way..LOL


----------



## NJDiva

taramoz said:


> HA HA, love it!  Anyone can play with me   .
> 
> My screen name is TMOWEB...



Found you!! I just started a game with you

oh and for anyone else my screen name is clwasa....and anyone can play with me too! I play anytime, anywhere....


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> ....and anyone can play with me too! I play anytime, anywhere....



this is getting too easy, there is no challenge anymore...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Oh....
> You were talking about Words with Friends.....


Sorry about the confusion.  


MICKEY88 said:


> Hmm if they are going to act like that, I might offer to let them all stay at my place the weekend of the Hersheypark meet


Party at the Pyrate's!!


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> this is getting too easy, there is no challenge anymore...



oh trust me sweetie...I am a challenge!


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sorry about the confusion.
> 
> Party at the Pyrate's!!



you have no idea how well my house is set up for parties., I have a counter between my kitchen and dining room, and 3 roasters with buffet inserts, so I can have 9 hot foods going at once..

I have a large wrap around porch, and am next to the community park, it's party central


----------



## Kfyr23

Yeah it's getting way to easy on here. I'll keep my mouth shut so I don't get kicked off here. Lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> you have no idea how well my house is set up for parties., I have a counter between my kitchen and dining room, and 3 roasters with buffet inserts, so I can have 9 hot foods going at once..
> 
> I have a large wrap around porch, and am next to the community park, it's party central



I also heard you can cook too. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> I also heard you can cook too. . .



in and out of the kitchen


----------



## taramoz

nurse.darcy said:


> I also heard you can cook too. . .



Whats on the menu for the party???


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> this is getting too easy, there is no challenge anymore...





Kfyr23 said:


> Yeah it's getting way to easy on here. I'll keep my mouth shut so I don't get kicked off here. Lol



If it's getting too easy, then don't play... We girls are just amusing ourselves anyway.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> in and out of the kitchen



I just don't know what to say to this. . .lol.  Again, speechless. . .lol.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> I just don't know what to say to this. . .lol.  Again, speechless. . .lol.



speech challenged I might believe, speechless,, nahhhh


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Whats on the menu for the party???



wouldn't you like to know


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> wouldn't you like to know



Such a tease!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> wouldn't you like to know





taramoz said:


> Such a tease!



What's your specialty? Maybe we should make requests.


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> this is getting too easy, there is no challenge anymore...


Ah, you prefer a challenge? Duly noted.


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Such a tease!



Pyrates dont tease, they taunt.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> What's your specialty? Maybe we should make requests.



You can make requests, but pyrates do what they want


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> speech challenged I might believe, speechless,, nahhhh



Yes, you are probably right. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> Ah, you prefer a challenge? Duly noted.



Depends on type of challenge,
Mentally challenged and stimulated
Is good, 
If a woman plays hard to get. I get bored and move on


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Yes, you are probably right. . .



Of course i am. Im a Pyrate


----------



## MICKEY88

Gotta run bbl


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> Pyrates dont tease, they taunt.


"Such a taunt" doesn't had quite the same ring to it though...


MICKEY88 said:


> You can make requests, but pyrates do what they want



Aye aye captain.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> "Such a taunt" doesn't had quite the same ring to it though...
> 
> 
> Aye aye captain.



Just make sure you bring dessert


----------



## pluto2417

MICKEY88 said:


> Just make sure you bring dessert



How about the Jack and Baily's Mousse from Coral Reef? I'm sure we can order a large batch and do take out


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> Just make sure you bring dessert


Hmmm...


pluto2417 said:


> How about the Jack and Baily's Mousse from Coral Reef? I'm sure we can order a large batch and do take out



I don't know what this is, but it sounds good.


----------



## taramoz

Everyone is way too quiet tonight!!  Anyone doing anything interesting?


----------



## ahoff

just got back from the pool.  Have to find out more about this WWF.


----------



## ahoff

dismem98 said:


> So Augie going to come to WDW in Aug??
> 
> Patty



I wasn't planning on it at this time.  Have something every weekend in August, plus am out of points.  I went in May, and have ressies for Oct and Jan.


----------



## MICKEY88

pluto2417 said:


> How about the Jack and Baily's Mousse from Coral Reef? I'm sure we can order a large batch and do take out



so you gonna bring that from orlando to central PA...?? how well will that transport


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Everyone is way too quiet tonight!!  Anyone doing anything interesting?



I just got home, I was shopping


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> I just got home, I was shopping



Buy anything good?


----------



## taramoz

ahoff said:


> just got back from the pool.  Have to find out more about this WWF.



Pool sounds fun, I am needing one of those!


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Buy anything good?



Rum... what else would a Pyrate buy..


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> Rum... what else would a Pyrate buy..



LOL, I wasn't thinking, of course, silly me!


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> LOL, I wasn't thinking, of course, silly me!



I had to buy some calico jack, theire is nothing worse than a pyrate  asking himself, why's the rum gone..


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> LOL, I wasn't thinking, of course, silly me!



so how are you tonight, Princess ..


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> so how are you tonight, Princess Smile..



I am good, finally relaxing with a beer (no rum for me tonight, apologies)!


----------



## shdwstrm

taramoz said:


> Everyone is way too quiet tonight!!  Anyone doing anything interesting?



Nothing here.  Just talking to a friend on Messenger and watching WWE Raw.  Gotta do some shopping for good shoes for Disney tho, and other stuff.


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> I am good, finally relaxing with a beer (no rum for me tonight, apologies)!



darlin' with a smile like that you can drink whatever you want...


----------



## DisneydaveCT

nurse.darcy said:


> I also heard you can cook too. . .



Pyrates aren't the only ones that can cook.



nurse.darcy said:


> I just don't know what to say to this. . .lol.  Again, speechless. . .lol.



I find this hard to believe...


----------



## MICKEY88

DisneydaveCT said:


> Pyrates aren't the only ones that can cook.
> 
> 
> I find this hard to believe...



no one said they were, , but we were discussing my party  friendy house
set up


----------



## taramoz

DisneydaveCT said:


> Pyrates aren't the only ones that can cook.



And what would you have on the menu??  I like a good meal cooked for me


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> darlin' with a smile like that you can drink whatever you want...



Why thank you, I believe I'll have another then


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Why thank you, I believe I'll have another then



the only beer I have on hand right now is Blueberry lager  or Swashbuckler Ale..


----------



## halfwaynowhere

*pokes head in*

is there room for a newbie in here?


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> the only beer I have on hand right now is Blueberry ale, or Swashbuckler Ale..



Sounds delightful!  Stock up before the big party


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Sounds delightful!  Stock up before the big party



big party sounds good, but reality is I might be in orlando when y'all are in PA


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneydaveCT said:


> Pyrates aren't the only ones that can cook.
> 
> 
> 
> I find this hard to believe...



The Pyrate was inviting us to party at his house. . .I just thought it appropriate that if the girls were planning on staying there, they should know he can cook. . .lol.  Plus, he has a party friendly house apparently.

As for me being speechless, well that never truly happens.  LOL.


----------



## nurse.darcy

halfwaynowhere said:


> *pokes head in*
> 
> is there room for a newbie in here?



Always room for more. . .

  Pull up a chair and jump right in.


----------



## taramoz

MICKEY88 said:


> big party sounds good, but reality is I might be in orlando when y'all are in PA



Can't fault you for that!  I am calling it a night, this is why I always miss all the fun on these boards, I turn in early...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

halfwaynowhere said:


> *pokes head in*
> 
> is there room for a newbie in here?



Of course! Welcome to the thread!


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Can't fault you for that!  I am calling it a night, this is why I always miss all the fun on these boards, I turn in early...



good night, sweet dreams


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Can't fault you for that!  I am calling it a night, this is why I always miss all the fun on these boards, I turn in early...



sweet dreams..


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Of course! Welcome to the thread!



have you been lurking again ?/


----------



## halfwaynowhere

thanks for the welcome! So how is everyone this evening?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> have you been lurking again ?/



Well, mostly I've been reading a book and trying not to think about how early I have to get up to catch my plane tomorrow. So just a small amount of lurking.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> Hmm if they are going to act like that, I might offer to let them all stay at my place the weekend of the Hersheypark meet



  Thought you were going to be in Orlando,  and that's why you couldn't make it to the Hersheypark Meet?   

  While I guess offering your place to stay (and appearently party) is nice,   I find it odd that a  would be so generous when he couldn't enjoy the...um....scenery.  



MICKEY88 said:


> this is getting too easy, there is no challenge anymore...







TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sorry about the confusion.
> 
> Party at the Pyrate's!!







MICKEY88 said:


> you have no idea how well my house is set up for parties., I have a counter between my kitchen and dining room, and 3 roasters with buffet inserts, so I can have 9 hot foods going at once..
> 
> I have a large wrap around porch, and am next to the community park, it's party central



  Hmmmm....     So how long do we have to stop this wedding you need to be in Florida for?  



Kfyr23 said:


> Yeah it's getting way to easy on here. I'll keep my mouth shut so I don't get kicked off here. Lol



    If me and the  are still here,    I don't think you can say much in this thread to get kicked off.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> If it's getting too easy, then don't play... We girls are just amusing ourselves anyway.



  i'll be more than happy to pick up where he left off.  



MICKEY88 said:


> Pyrates dont tease, they taunt.



  "You Fight like a dairy Farmer!"

      "How Appropriate!  You fight like a cow!"


 oh...  sorry....   insult sword fighting just popped into my head.  



taramoz said:


> Everyone is way too quiet tonight!!  Anyone doing anything interesting?



 Sadly...  just woke up and am now at work.   



halfwaynowhere said:


> *pokes head in*
> 
> is there room for a newbie in here?



  ALWAYS!   to the party!  



MICKEY88 said:


> big party sounds good, but reality is I might be in orlando when y'all are in PA



  That's what I was thinking.....



taramoz said:


> Can't fault you for that!  I am calling it a night, this is why I always miss all the fun on these boards, I turn in early...



  If it makes you feel any better.... I miss most of the fun these days because I don't wake up until after you guys get to bed.



halfwaynowhere said:


> thanks for the welcome! So how is everyone this evening?



  Other than being at work...  not too bad.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Well, mostly I've been reading a book and trying not to think about how early I have to get up to catch my plane tomorrow. So just a small amount of lurking.



  Where you waiting for me to join the party?


----------



## NJDiva

ok so looking at all the pages we have generated in such a short time, some time soon they will make us start a new thread....do we need to come up with another title or do we expound on this one....just thinking out loud while I pack for a business trip


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1)  i'll be more than happy to pick up where he left off.
> 2)  "You Fight like a dairy Farmer!"
> "How Appropriate!  You fight like a cow!"
> oh...  sorry....   insult sword fighting just popped into my head.  .


1) Knew I could count on you. 
2) 


DCTooTall said:


> Where you waiting for me to join the party?



Well, duh...


----------



## CoasterAddict

pluto2417 said:


> How about the Jack and Baily's Mousse from Coral Reef? I'm sure we can order a large batch and do take out


I doubt it would travel well, but if you can get the recipe...


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> ok so looking at all the pages we have generated in such a short time, some time soon they will make us start a new thread....do we need to come up with another title or do we expound on this one....just thinking out loud while I pack for a business trip



 Didn't we decide awhile back to do "It's STILL 5 o'clock somewhere"?





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1) Knew I could count on you.
> 2)
> 
> 
> Well, duh...




Seriously... check out the Monkey Island Special Edition.   You can even get it for your Iphone so you have something to play while on your flight.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> ok so looking at all the pages we have generated in such a short time, some time soon they will make us start a new thread....do we need to come up with another title or do we expound on this one....just thinking out loud while I pack for a business trip



Good question. I know we talked about this like 50 pages ago, but now I'm kind of curious to see how long they let us go on...


----------



## shdwstrm

NJDiva said:


> ok so looking at all the pages we have generated in such a short time, some time soon they will make us start a new thread....do we need to come up with another title or do we expound on this one....just thinking out loud while I pack for a business trip



How about Singles Social Club 2: It's still 5 o'clock somewhere ^_^


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Good question. I know we talked about this like 50 pages ago, but now I'm kind of curious to see how long they let us go on...




   They probably can't keep up to figure out when to lock it.


----------



## DCTooTall

shdwstrm said:


> How about Singles Social Club 2: It's still 5 o'clock somewhere ^_^



It would actually be Singles Social Club 3.   This is our 2nd thread.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

shdwstrm said:


> How about Singles Social Club 2: It's still 5 o'clock somewhere ^_^


Except this will be the third version of this thread...lol. 


DCTooTall said:


> They probably can't keep up to figure out when to lock it.



Maybe they're like this:


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> It would actually be Singles Social Club 3.   This is our 2nd thread.



Jinx! You have to buy me a coke.


----------



## shdwstrm

DCTooTall said:


> It would actually be Singles Social Club 3.   This is our 2nd thread.



Ahhh!!!  I just hopped onto this thread a few pages back.

It's fun!  I like it!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Jinx! You have to buy me a coke.



 I said it first....  That means you have to buy ME a coke.  





shdwstrm said:


> Ahhh!!!  I just hopped onto this thread a few pages back.
> 
> It's fun!  I like it!




  We are definitely a unique bunch.


----------



## shdwstrm

DCTooTall said:


> We are definitely a unique bunch.



LOL!!!!  Well I'm pretty danged unique too.  Guess I'm in the right spot ^_^


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I said it first....  That means you have to buy ME a coke.
> 
> 
> 
> We are definitely a unique bunch.



Wait a minute...


----------



## CoasterAddict

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Good question. I know we talked about this like 50 pages ago, but now I'm kind of curious to see how long they let us go on...



Maybe Disboards got larger servers so they're less concerned about big threads. Is it possible that size really doesn't matter?


----------



## DCTooTall

shdwstrm said:


> LOL!!!!  Well I'm pretty danged unique too.  Guess I'm in the right spot ^_^







TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Wait a minute...



   I see how it is....   You are perfectly fine with me buying you a coke,   but you don't want to buy me one.  



CoasterAddict said:


> Maybe Disboards got larger servers so they're less concerned about big threads. Is it possible that size really doesn't matter?



 Maybe....


     .....But we all know that you couldn't get across the atlantic in a dingy.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DC: One good thing about going back to Texas is being an hour earlier. I won't feel so tired from being up late talking to you.


----------



## shdwstrm

*Gives TexasDisneyBelle and DCTooTall both a coke*

There ya go!  One for each of ya ^_^


----------



## shdwstrm

DCTooTall said:


>





Yup I'm a spaz... and I love emoticons hahahaha!!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

CoasterAddict said:


> Maybe Disboards got larger servers so they're less concerned about big threads. Is it possible that size really doesn't matter?


Too many ways I could go with this. My brain is going into meltdown. 


DCTooTall said:


> 1)    I see how it is....   You are perfectly fine with me buying you a coke,   but you don't want to buy me one.
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Maybe....
> .....But we all know that you couldn't get across the atlantic in a dingy.


1) I'll buy you one when I see you. Unless you want me to mail it to you? Do you accept Paypal?
2) why would I want to cross the Atlantic in a dinghy?


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> DC: One good thing about going back to Texas is being an hour earlier. I won't feel so tired from being up late talking to you.



 



shdwstrm said:


> *Gives TexasDisneyBelle and DCTooTall both a coke*
> 
> There ya go!  One for each of ya ^_^



 Awwwww.....


But....um.....  Where's the rum?   



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Too many ways I could go with this. My brain is going into meltdown.
> 
> 1) I'll buy you one when I see you. Unless you want me to mail it to you? Do you accept Paypal?
> 2) why would I want to cross the Atlantic in a dinghy?




1. Great!   i look forward to my coke.   

2.  It goes with the saying,  "It's not the size of the boat,   but the motion of the ocean."


As in....   if you have a little rowboat,    it doesn't matter how much the ocean moves,   you ain't gonna be able to cross it.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Awwwww....
> But....um..... Where's the rum?
> 1. Great!   i look forward to my coke.
> 
> 2.  It goes with the saying,  "It's not the size of the boat,   but the motion of the ocean.
> As in....   if you have a little rowboat,    it doesn't matter how much the ocean moves,   you ain't gonna be able to cross it.


 I'm going to make another attempt at sleep. Night.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Thought you were going to be in Orlando,  and that's why you couldn't make it to the Hersheypark Meet?
> 
> While I guess offering your place to stay (and appearently party) is nice,   I find it odd that a  would be so generous when he couldn't enjoy the...um....scenery.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....     So how long do we have to stop this wedding you need to be in Florida for?



working on shifting dates , ending my trip with the wedding on 23rd, rather than starting my trip around the 23rd..

I never really offered my place , nor was a party my idea..
I  wouldn't suggest trying to stop a Pyrate wedding, especially this one.
the Bride to be would hurt you..she's a Pyrate by day, and vampire by night..












and then there is the groom to be.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> But....um.....  Where's the rum?



Ahhhh my friend... the Rum is  with me, exactly where it should be..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> working on shifting dates , ending my trip with the wedding on 23rd, rather than starting my trip around the 23rd..
> 
> I never really offered my place , nor was a party my idea..
> I  wouldn't suggest trying to stop a Pyrate wedding, especially this one.
> the Bride to be would hurt you..she's a Pyrate by day, and vampire by night..



  A Vampire Pyrate?

    The ninja's don't stand a chance.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> A Vampire Pyrate?
> 
> The ninja's don't stand a chance.



we had discussed that shoot for a few years, then rushed to do it a week before they moved to florida,
one of my trips to florida I want to do a Vampyrate shoot..

for some reason this shot makes me cringe everytime I look at it..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> working on shifting dates , ending my trip with the wedding on 23rd, rather than starting my trip around the 23rd..
> 
> I never really offered my place , nor was a party my idea..
> I  wouldn't suggest trying to stop a Pyrate wedding, especially this one.
> the Bride to be would hurt you..she's a Pyrate by day, and vampire by night..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then there is the groom to be.



I believe I was the one who first brought up the word "party"...


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> we had discussed that shoot for a few years, then rushed to do it a week before they moved to florida,
> one of my trips to florida I want to do a Vampyrate shoot..
> 
> for some reason this shot makes me cringe everytime I look at it..




Sounds to me like you have another reason to move to Florida....


  ...Models are already there waiting for you.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Sounds to me like you have another reason to move to Florida....
> 
> 
> ...Models are already there waiting for you.



PA has plenty of models also


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> PA has plenty of models also



True....
 but we don't have Disney in our backyard.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> PA has plenty of models also





DCTooTall said:


> True....
> but we don't have Disney in our backyard.



Hmmmm......


    And think of the fun you could have making Model friends from the CP staffers in the World showcase.



  I can already picture a fun shoot to be had with Norwegian Viking women vs. French Vampires.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmmm......
> 
> 
> And think of the fun you could have making Model friends from the CP staffers in the World showcase.
> 
> 
> 
> I can already picture a fun shoot to be had with Norwegian Viking women vs. French Vampires.



I'll say. I've been making friends all week. Though I have to admit I actually made my best friend at universal...


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmmm......
> 
> 
> And think of the fun you could have making Model friends from the CP staffers in the World showcase.
> 
> 
> 
> I can already picture a fun shoot to be had with Norwegian Viking women vs. French Vampires.



Cp staffers... way too young...LOl

besides it would be too risky trying to recruit models on disney property


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'll say. I've been making friends all week. Though I have to admit I actually made my best friend at universal...



Welcome to the dark side.  



MICKEY88 said:


> Cp staffers... way too young...LOl
> 
> besides it would be to risky trying to recruit models on disney property



Ok,  start with the bartenders.   I'm sure Darcy could introduce you to a few.


----------



## DMass

DCTooTall said:


> A Vampire Pyrate?



I think Hammer Films was going to do a remake of Captain Blood with Christopher Lee in the title role but it was shelved.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DMass said:


> I think Hammer Films was going to do a remake of Captain Blood with Christopher Lee in the title role but it was shelved.



Ooh...creepy...


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'll say. I've been making friends all week. Though I have to admit I actually made my best friend at universal...


Can't wait to hear all about your trip.  Friends, what kind of friends.  Maybe I'll make some friends in August.


DCTooTall said:


> Welcome to the dark side.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok,  start with the bartenders.   I'm sure Darcy could introduce you to a few.



LOL


I just caught up.  I had a crazy day at work yesterday, then gym, then baseball game, dinner, then I realized that DS beach toys were at my Moms house.  He has a field trip to the beach today, so we had to go buy beach toys.  After finishing up work from the day it was 930, jumped into bed and was sleeping by 1030.  I feel great today it is amazing how good you feel after a night of beauty sleep.

I have a question for you guys???? I posted this on another board but just want your input....  I won tics to see Katy Perry.  I was going to ask a friend to go BUT  DS asked if he could go.  What do you all think???  I think a lot of it would go over his head.  He listens to that kind of pop music.  But he is pretty sheltered about stuff.  He only watches Disney channel and his favorite show now is So you think you can dance.  He loves the music and dancing and doesn't understand any of the undertones.  I did bring him to see POTC and thought that was a little much for a 7 yr old only because of the violence.  He did fall asleep.  So what do you all think?  I haven't been able to check youtube yet but will.  I know in the grand scheme of things it is not a big deal and he will be fine either way.  

Have a great day....I will lurk during the day.  Poor DS has his end of the year field trip to the beach today.  It is raining and is about 60 degrees.  I don't want to think how cold the beach is.  

Louisa have a safe trip I think you go home today.


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> I just caught up.  I had a crazy day at work yesterday, then gym, then baseball game, dinner, then I realized that DS beach toys were at my Moms house.  He has a field trip to the beach today, so we had to go buy beach toys.  After finishing up work from the day it was 930, jumped into bed and was sleeping by 1030.  I feel great today it is amazing how good you feel after a night of beauty sleep.



I love a good night's sleep......sadly it's been awhile since I've actually had one since my insomnia has made it's return.



ctnurse said:


> I have a question for you guys???? I posted this on another board but just want your input....  I won tics to see Katy Perry.  I was going to ask a friend to go BUT  DS asked if he could go.  What do you all think???  I think a lot of it would go over his head.  He listens to that kind of pop music.  But he is pretty sheltered about stuff.  He only watches Disney channel and his favorite show now is So you think you can dance.  He loves the music and dancing and doesn't understand any of the undertones.  I did bring him to see POTC and thought that was a little much for a 7 yr old only because of the violence.  He did fall asleep.  So what do you all think?  I haven't been able to check youtube yet but will.  I know in the grand scheme of things it is not a big deal and he will be fine either way.
> 
> Have a great day....I will lurk during the day.  Poor DS has his end of the year field trip to the beach today.  It is raining and is about 60 degrees.  I don't want to think how cold the beach is.
> 
> Louisa have a safe trip I think you go home today.



 I haven't seen her in concert,   but the video I saw of her "hot and cold" performance in atlanta,   it looks like it MIGHT be clean enough of a performance.  (she loves subtext and not being completely overt).

Your seats are likely going to be far enough away that I doubt he'd be able to see much detail of anything REALLY questionable.


That being said....    Are you sure he's ready for the actual concert experience?   Between the crowds and noise,   I'd think the actual performance would possibly be the lesser of the concerns.    Concerts aren't exactly like movies where the only thing you have to worry about is what you went to watch.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> Can't wait to hear all about your trip.  Friends, what kind of friends.  Maybe I'll make some friends in August.
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> I just caught up.  I had a crazy day at work yesterday, then gym, then baseball game, dinner, then I realized that DS beach toys were at my Moms house.  He has a field trip to the beach today, so we had to go buy beach toys.  After finishing up work from the day it was 930, jumped into bed and was sleeping by 1030.  I feel great today it is amazing how good you feel after a night of beauty sleep.
> 
> I have a question for you guys???? I posted this on another board but just want your input....  I won tics to see Katy Perry.  I was going to ask a friend to go BUT  DS asked if he could go.  What do you all think???  I think a lot of it would go over his head.  He listens to that kind of pop music.  But he is pretty sheltered about stuff.  He only watches Disney channel and his favorite show now is So you think you can dance.  He loves the music and dancing and doesn't understand any of the undertones.  I did bring him to see POTC and thought that was a little much for a 7 yr old only because of the violence.  He did fall asleep.  So what do you all think?  I haven't been able to check youtube yet but will.  I know in the grand scheme of things it is not a big deal and he will be fine either way.
> 
> Have a great day....I will lurk during the day.  Poor DS has his end of the year field trip to the beach today.  It is raining and is about 60 degrees.  I don't want to think how cold the beach is.
> 
> Louisa have a safe trip I think you go home today.



Okay, on the Katy Perry issue.  I would have had no trouble bringing my son when he was seven to a concert. That being said, I never really sheltered him from life.  I always felt that if he was going to see something or hear something or be exposed to something that I would rather he not be, I would certainly prefer that it happened in my presence, that way, if he had questions he could ask.  He is 18 now, graduated from high school, makes wise decisions, has never been in trouble, has very high moral standards (not exactly sure where he got those. . .lol), and is polite and courteous.  I have always felt that by allowing him to choose and be exposed, he learned to choose wisely.  I personally don't know your child or you but can only give you my own personal experience. Better for him to be exposed to the world when you are present, than when he is older, with a group of friends and more curious because he hasn't been exposed.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Ctnurse: The kind of friends who let you skip the line. 

As for Katy Perry, my opinion is that he would probably be ok at the concert and enjoy it.  Now, lady gaga would be another matter entirely.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Ctnurse: The kind of friends who let you skip the line.
> 
> As for Katy Perry, my opinion is that he would probably be ok at the concert and enjoy it.  Now, lady gaga would be another matter entirely.



OOooooooo.....

I gotta bring you around my next trip to Universal!  


And to be perfectly honest...  I'm not sure Gaga would be appropriate for me.   I saw her SNL performance a couple weeks ago and I was slightly disgusted....



......And i've seen GWAR.


----------



## ctnurse

Thanks guys and gals for all of your input.  The other board that I posted on made me feel like I was going to leave him with a group of hungry lions.  I should have asked you guys first.  

Please feel free to leave further comments.... On another note I have made all of my ADRs for my August trip.    Of course we are doing CP,GG,CM Ohanas and HDDR for him.  For me Italy, Reglan Road, coral reef, Japan.  One of my favorite things about WDW is all the yummy food and drinks


----------



## MyMuse

halfwaynowhere said:


> *pokes head in*
> 
> is there room for a newbie in here?



Welcome! I'm semi-new as well. 





DCTooTall said:


> True....
> but we don't have Disney in our backyard.



But you can have Disney in your backyard with that new show on HGTV! 


Ooh, someone posted about Whole Food / Trader Joe's. I go to Trader Joe's because there is one next to work. Though Whole Foods is way bigger. I really wish they would have rewards programs or something to make me feel better about spending so much there. I don't go often, but i sneak in every month or so.


----------



## MyMuse

.


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> Can't wait to hear all about your trip.  Friends, what kind of friends.  Maybe I'll make some friends in August.
> 
> 1. I feel great today it is amazing how good you feel after a night of beauty sleep.
> 
> 2.
> I have a question for you guys???? I posted this on another board but just want your input....  I won tics to see Katy Perry.  I was going to ask a friend to go BUT  DS asked if he could go.  What do you all think???  I think a lot of it would go over his head.  He listens to that kind of pop music.  But he is pretty sheltered about stuff.  He only watches Disney channel and his favorite show now is So you think you can dance.  He loves the music and dancing and doesn't understand any of the undertones.  I did bring him to see POTC and thought that was a little much for a 7 yr old only because of the violence.  He did fall asleep.  So what do you all think?  I haven't been able to check youtube yet but will.  I know in the grand scheme of things it is not a big deal and he will be fine either way.
> 
> Have a great day....I will lurk during the day.  Poor DS has his end of the year field trip to the beach today.  It is raining and is about 60 degrees.  I don't want to think how cold the beach is.
> 
> Louisa have a safe trip I think you go home today.



1.
I noticed, you are even more Beautiful today, than yesterday.

2. I highly recommend plan c.

let your friend watch your son, and take a Pyrate to the concert..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> OOooooooo.....
> 
> I gotta bring you around my next trip to Universal!
> 
> 
> And to be perfectly honest...  I'm not sure Gaga would be appropriate for me.   I saw her SNL performance a couple weeks ago and I was slightly disgusted....
> 
> 
> 
> ......And i've seen GWAR.



Probably not, since your next trip to universal will be hhn. I'll go with you another time though.


----------



## CoasterAddict

MyMuse said:


> But you can have Disney in your backyard with that new show on HGTV!



I've been entering the contest every day...I'll let you know when they call me.


----------



## MyMuse

CoasterAddict said:


> I've been entering the contest every day...I'll let you know when they call me.



Oooohhh, good luck! 

They just want families, so that leaves me out.


----------



## MICKEY88

MyMuse said:


> Welcome! I'm semi-new as well.
> But you can have Disney in your backyard with that new show on HGTV!
> .



I watched the first episode of that, way cool, then I found out my daughter works with the guy who's yard they did..


----------



## Kfyr23

26 1/2 hours down and only 21 1/2 to go till I'm off. Everyone have a great day.


----------



## MyMuse

MICKEY88 said:


> I watched the first episode of that, way cool, then I found out my daughter works with the guy who's yard they did..



A friend of mine just told me that he recognized one of the imagineers who was there! We met him last trip to WDW. Very very cool guy!!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

I'm back in the lone star state! Not nearly as hard to leave the mouse house when I know I'll be back in a few months. 

First order of business: finding food

Second order of business: a long nap


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm back in the lone star state! Not nearly as hard to leave the mouse house when I know I'll be back in a few months.
> 
> First order of business: finding food
> 
> Second order of business: a long nap



Glad to hear you made it back safely.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Glad to hear you made it back safely.


----------



## shdwstrm

DCTooTall said:


> Awwwww.....
> 
> 
> But....um.....  Where's the rum?



I drank it all! *hic* ^_^


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


>



 Ooooo...  If that's what i get for just mentioning it's good to hear you arrived,   It makes a guy wonder what he gets for picking you up at the airport.  




shdwstrm said:


> I drank it all! *hic* ^_^




  Didn't your mom ever teach you that you should bring enough to share with the rest of the class?


----------



## shdwstrm

DCTooTall said:


> Didn't your mom ever teach you that you should bring enough to share with the rest of the class?



Nope!!  It's all mine!!! *hugs the empty bottles*


----------



## DCTooTall

shdwstrm said:


> Nope!!  It's all mine!!! *hugs the empty bottles*



Yo!   !   They are hogging all the rum!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Yo!   !   They are hogging all the rum!



_shhh don't tell anyone I emptied the rum bottles 2 weeks ago, and filled them with watered down vodka..._  the Rum is safely stashed away..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> _shhh don't tell anyone I emptied the rum bottles 2 weeks ago, and filled them with watered down vodka..._  the Rum is safely stashed away..


----------



## MICKEY88

I need to get my hands on a Crystal HEad Vodka bottle, to keep my private rum supply in..


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> I need to get my hands on a Crystal HEad Vodka bottle, to keep my private rum supply in..


Those are awesome bottles. Pricey though.


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> Those are awesome bottles. Pricey though.



exactly why I don't have one.

Kah Tequila also comes in skull bottle, but they are painted


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Ooooo...  If that's what i get for just mentioning it's good to hear you arrived,   It makes a guy wonder what he gets for picking you up at the airport.



   

Using all these emoticons is making me feel like we're playing charades...

And I just thought of the fact that picking me up is going to destroy your sleep schedule, so I have to be nice to you.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Using all these emoticons is making me feel like we're playing charades...



I'm even more happy that you made it home safely..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

shdwstrm said:


> I drank it all! *hic* ^_^



I don't suppose there's a piña colada in one of those bottles. *she asks hopefully*


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> I'm even more happy that you made it home safely..



Sure...now you are...


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sure...now you are...





I'd be happier if you were in PA,,

I could pick you up at the airport in The Black Pearl, and you wouldn't have to feel bad about interrupting my sleep schedule


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Using all these emoticons is making me feel like we're playing charades...
> 
> And I just thought of the fact that picking me up is going to destroy your sleep schedule, so I have to be nice to you.



What's really sad is I've found myself missing my DISboard emoticons on Facebook.    I've learned how to do a complete reply in icons here and sometimes am wanting to do the same thing on FB.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I'd be happier if you were in PA,,
> 
> I could pick you up at the airport in The Black Pearl, and you wouldn't have to feel bad about interrupting my sleep schedule




Hmmm.....


 If I didn't know better,  i'd almost guess the  was jealous that I'm getting to pick up a  from the airport.  

Ladies....   who else is flying in and needs our resident  to pick them up?


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm.....
> 
> 
> If I didn't know better,  i'd almost guess the  was jealous that I'm getting to pick up a  from the airport.
> 
> Ladies....   who else is flying in and needs our resident  to pick them up?



not jealous at all, If I opened up my house for free stays, I could get em all...

I've heard stories about your truck, I just hope the Princess doesn't have to push


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> not jealous at all, If I opened up my house for free stays, I could get em all...
> 
> I've heard stories about your truck, I just hope the Princess doesn't have to push





The truck may be a complete PoS....  but it does run.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> The truck may be a complete PoS....  but it does run.



Just going by what you told me.. 


we should do a double meet, Hershey Saturday and Knoebels Sunday..


----------



## MyMuse

MICKEY88 said:


> not jealous at all, If I opened up my house for free stays, I could get em all...
> 
> I've heard stories about your truck, I just hope the Princess doesn't have to push



DC...I didn't tell anyone anything about the truck!


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> Just going by what you told me..
> 
> 
> we should do a double meet, Hershey Saturday and Knoebels Sunday..



  So does this mean you are going to be there?  



MyMuse said:


> DC...I didn't tell anyone anything about the truck!






  That wasn't a truck problem.   that was a stupidity problem.    It wasn't the truck's fault that I left the lights on all day like a freaking idiot.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1.So does this mean you are going to be there?
> 
> 
> 
> 2.That wasn't a truck problem.   that was a stupidity problem.    It wasn't the truck's fault that someone  left my lights on all day like a freaking idiot.



1. I'm trying to make it happen, the thing is, as it stands now I might not be heading to Florida alone, if I have company, the dates will hinge on her schedule, otherwise I'm looking at going early July, thru the 23rd for the wedding, and being back for the meet.

It just wouldn't be right for me to burden you with all those Princesses by yourself, I wouldn't want people to start talking Harem again...

Besides they deserve to be hosted by both of the Legendary PA guys..LOL

2.  if you caught the rat that left your lights on I hope ya whooped him good..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> I'd be happier if you were in PA,,
> 
> I could pick you up at the airport in The Black Pearl, and you wouldn't have to feel bad about interrupting my sleep schedule



I thought you weren't going to be home? And I can probably convince DC not to be too cranky with me.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> 1. I'm trying to make it happen, the thing is, as it stands now I might not be heading to Florida alone, if I have company, the dates will hinge on her schedule, otherwise I'm looking at going early July, thru the 23rd for the wedding, and being back for the meet.
> 
> It just wouldn't be right for me to burden you with all those Princesses by yourself, I wouldn't want people to start talking Harem again...
> 
> Besides they deserve to be hosted by both of the Legendary PA guys..LOL
> 
> 2.  if you caught the rat that left your lights on I hope ya whooped him good..




1.  Well here's hoping you manage to make it.      Even though I think I saw some of the other regional guys mention they may try to make it,   You do have a point about it only being right to have both the PA guys there to show the  around.


2.  I'm going to claim the 5th.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I thought you weren't going to be home? And I can probably convince DC not to be too cranky with me.



I don't really get cranky when I'm sleep deprived....  i just tend to get quiet and zone out.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I thought you weren't going to be home? And I can probably convince DC not to be too cranky with me.



I never said I wasn't, I said I might not be,,, but I'm starting to feel like some people would rather I not be there..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MyMuse said:


> DC...I didn't tell anyone anything about the truck!



Don't tell me you've had to push...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> I never said I wasn't, I said I might not be,,, but I'm starting to feel like some people would rather I not be there..



 Not me. I've thought you should be there all along.


----------



## MICKEY88

in all honesty Dc's truck runs just fine as far as I know, it flew fairly well the day we were buzzing up 83 from GlenRock to York


----------



## MyMuse

DCTooTall said:


> That wasn't a truck problem.   that was a stupidity problem.    It wasn't the truck's fault that I left the lights on all day like a freaking idiot.



What a day/night that was! Who knew Hersheypark could be so entertaining? 

I really hope the elf who got into your car doesn't turn the lights on *during the day* again. 





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Don't tell me you've had to push...



Almost!  

However, since I'm a bit of a girl scout, I have everything one can think of in my trunk for any emergency.


----------



## DCTooTall

Since I've got to order any discounted tickets and/or meal tickets next week for Hershey,   I figured it might be a good idea to try and get a head count on who's going and wants me to pick up the discounted tickets for them.

They are $25.50 for park admission,  and $16.50 if you want a ticket for the picnic pavilion.   (food and beverages are usually served from around 11am-3 or 4pm and you can go back all you want during that time period...usually burgers, hotdogs, and grilled chicken..... BUT...  there is also a meal deal you can buy at the park and numerous restaurants around which you can probably eat at cheaper and with a bit more flexibility.)


I know several people are planning on coming on the 30th,   but I don't know who wants me to go ahead and get their ticket for them.

I'm going to try and submit my order form on the 22nd (next Wednesday)


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> 1. I'm trying to make it happen, the thing is, as it stands now I might not be heading to Florida alone, if I have company, the dates will hinge on her schedule, otherwise I'm looking at going early July, thru the 23rd for the wedding, and being back for the meet.
> 
> It just wouldn't be right for me to burden you with all those Princesses by yourself, I wouldn't want people to start talking Harem again...
> 
> Besides they deserve to be hosted by both of the Legendary PA guys..LOL
> 
> 2.  if you caught the rat that left your lights on I hope ya whooped him good..



Really? The best word you could come up with was  "burden"? rotfl:


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> Just going by what you told me..
> 
> 
> we should do a double meet, Hershey Saturday and Knoebels Sunday..



How about Knoebels Friday and Hershey Saturday? My conference starts on Sunday...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I don't really get cranky when I'm sleep deprived....  i just tend to get quiet and zone out.



Hmmm...maybe I was looking forward to convincing you not to be cranky with me...


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I never said I wasn't, I said I might not be,,, but I'm starting to feel like some people would rather I not be there..



  Oh you know we'd love to have you there.


    ...even though it probably would mean I'd end up with my picture taken and posted to this group again.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Don't tell me you've had to push...



  Naaaa...  i pushed.  She steered.    





MICKEY88 said:


> in all honesty Dc's truck runs just fine as far as I know, it flew fairly well the day we were buzzing up 83 from GlenRock to York



  It likes the highway.  Not so much traffic.       I'm planning on getting the brakes done this weekend.... and I'm still debating if I want to get the radiator replaced.  



MyMuse said:


> What a day/night that was! Who knew Hersheypark could be so entertaining?
> 
> I really hope the elf who got into your car doesn't turn the lights on *during the day* again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost!
> 
> However, since I'm a bit of a girl scout, I have everything one can think of in my trunk for any emergency.




Seriously...  Those Jumper Cables came in handy!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

CoasterAddict said:


> How about Knoebels Friday and Hershey Saturday? My conference starts on Sunday...



That would work for me since I have to fly home Sunday.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> 1.Oh you know we'd love to have you there.
> ...even though it probably would mean I'd end up with my picture taken and posted to this group again.
> Naaaa...  i pushed.  She steered.
> 
> 
> 2.It likes the highway.  Not so much traffic.       I'm planning on getting the brakes done this weekend.... and I'm still debating if I want to get the radiator replaced.
> Seriously...  Those Jumper Cables came in handy!



1. it will be like having a photopass photographer at hersheypark

2, you better have brakes if you are transporting a princess


----------



## DCTooTall

CoasterAddict said:


> How about Knoebels Friday and Hershey Saturday? My conference starts on Sunday...



Works for me.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hmmm...maybe I was looking forward to convincing you not to be cranky with me...



  I can pretend to be cranky so you can convince me not to be....





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> That would work for me since I have to fly home Sunday.




Well that answers that question.       Guess that means I just need to take the 1 day off.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> 1. it will be like having a photopass photographer at hersheypark
> 
> 2, you better have brakes if you are transporting a princess




1. hmmmm...  maybe I can distract you by letting you ride the Kissing Tower with the 's.    Oddly enough,   that's like the 1 ride I won't ride there.   (slow spinning + the stuffiness can cause me to feel a bit off)


2.   It's an old pickup.   The other cars will crumple.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> 1. it will be like having a photopass photographer at hersheypark
> 
> 2, you better have brakes if you are transporting a princess



1) don't worry, I'll let you take my picture.  princesses are more fun to photograph anyway.

2)


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1. hmmmm...  maybe I can distract you by letting you ride the Kissing Tower with the 's.    Oddly enough,   that's like the 1 ride I won't ride there.   (slow spinning + the stuffiness can cause me to feel a bit off)
> 
> 
> 2.   It's an old pickup.   The other cars will crumple.



The Kissing Tower? Is there actual kissing involved?


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> The Kissing Tower? Is there actual kissing involved?



http://www.hersheypark.com/rides/detail.php?q=yes&id=21


There can be....    but it can also be a bit crowded at times.





And with that...  I'm headed to bed.   I'll talk to you guys tonight.


----------



## Kfyr23

I'm thinking me being gone for two months I'm missing out on some fun meets.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Since I've got to order any discounted tickets and/or meal tickets next week for Hershey,   I figured it might be a good idea to try and get a head count on who's going and wants me to pick up the discounted tickets for them.
> 
> They are $25.50 for park admission,  and $16.50 if you want a ticket for the picnic pavilion.   (food and beverages are usually served from around 11am-3 or 4pm and you can go back all you want during that time period...usually burgers, hotdogs, and grilled chicken..... BUT...  there is also a meal deal you can buy at the park and numerous restaurants around which you can probably eat at cheaper and with a bit more flexibility.)
> 
> 
> I know several people are planning on coming on the 30th,   but I don't know who wants me to go ahead and get their ticket for them.
> 
> I'm going to try and submit my order form on the 22nd (next Wednesday)





CoasterAddict said:


> How about Knoebels Friday and Hershey Saturday? My conference starts on Sunday...



I'm in. although I have no idea what Knoebels is or what time you would be doing it. I have to work on Friday but if I work out of my south Jersey office it's an easier ride. I'm meeting Brett (our favorite bartender/painter) in NYC on Sunday so I'm all for Friday night festivities


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> The Kissing Tower? Is there actual kissing involved?



there certainly is, 

this is where it pays to be DC's stunt double, I will step in for the kissing in the kissing tower since he doesn't ride it..


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> I'm in. although I have no idea what Knoebels is or what time you would be doing it. I have to work on Friday but if I work out of my south Jersey office it's an easier ride. I'm meeting Brett (our favorite bartender/painter) in NYC on Sunday so I'm all for Friday night festivities



Knoebels grove is one of PA's best kept secrets, it is an amusement park..

free admission, you buy tickets for the rides, or on weekdays you can get an all day ride wristband, it is mostly in the shade of big old trees, great food, and very inexpensive..

yet it boasts some of the best coasters in the USA


----------



## MICKEY88

fun video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIuzuRdET_I&feature=player_embedded#at=128


----------



## bluedevilinaz

If it wasn't for the fact that I'm already pinching pennies to pay for this trip to NYC and am one of the organizers for the Blue Man fanmeet(which is on the 30th) I'd definitely come down to PA for a day. I've always wanted to go to Hershey.


----------



## shdwstrm

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I don't suppose there's a piña colada in one of those bottles. *she asks hopefully*



Nope but I have a liquor store at the end of my street.. YAY!!  Rum is always within stumbling distance. *makes a run for the liquor store to stock up*


----------



## MICKEY88

bluedevilinaz said:


> If it wasn't for the fact that I'm already pinching pennies to pay for this trip to NYC and am one of the organizers for the Blue Man fanmeet(which is on the 30th) I'd definitely come down to PA for a day. I've always wanted to go to Hershey.



ahh too bad, this could be Epic...


----------



## bluedevilinaz

shdwstrm said:


> Nope but I have a liquor store at the end of my street.. YAY!!  Rum is always within stumbling distance. *makes a run for the liquor store to stock up*



That's why I love living in Vegas. I'm within stumbling distance of a dozen or so bars and half a dozen casinos and 2 liquor stores. hahaha



MICKEY88 said:


> ahh too bad, this could be Epic...



Hahaha yeah it definitely could've been! Oh well. Maybe next time.


----------



## NJDiva

bluedevilinaz said:


> If it wasn't for the fact that I'm already pinching pennies to pay for this trip to NYC and am one of the organizers for the Blue Man fanmeet(which is on the 30th) I'd definitely come down to PA for a day. I've always wanted to go to Hershey.



I can bring you chocolate from Hershey on Sunday! 
I know it's not the same but...


----------



## bluedevilinaz

NJDiva said:


> I can bring you chocolate from Hershey on Sunday!
> I know it's not the same but...



Sounds good! hahaha


----------



## Floydian




----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Evening all  Just popped in to say whats up... seems like everyone is in their date-planning mode, so I been trying to branch out to other threads...  my little one graduated from prek yesterday and gearing up for a relaxing weekend... take care !


----------



## Floydian

Vicodin, Southern Comfort, and an Eagles tribute band...


----------



## DIS_MERI

Hello all   Sitting by the hippy dippy pool, because apparently 5 or 6 hours at Blizzard Beach wasnt enough.  Tomorrow we have a class at epcot in the morning and then the kids are dragging me off to typhoon lagoon.  We started off the morning at Crystal Palace and had an awesome waiter, he had the kids and I laughing the whole time.  We won't have any park time Thursday before flying back   But we did ride Star Tours 6 more times yesterday (you'll never guess my 4yo's favorite ride...) and hit all of our"must do" list.  Really hoping that my 4yo will be 44 inches by our next trip since she loves roller coaster!

I'm trying to not be jealous of the july/october/november meet peeps, but I really did want to make it to food & wine fest....


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Since I've got to order any discounted tickets and/or meal tickets next week for Hershey,   I figured it might be a good idea to try and get a head count on who's going and wants me to pick up the discounted tickets for them.
> 
> They are $25.50 for park admission,  and $16.50 if you want a ticket for the picnic pavilion.   (food and beverages are usually served from around 11am-3 or 4pm and you can go back all you want during that time period...usually burgers, hotdogs, and grilled chicken..... BUT...  there is also a meal deal you can buy at the park and numerous restaurants around which you can probably eat at cheaper and with a bit more flexibility.)
> 
> 
> I know several people are planning on coming on the 30th,   but I don't know who wants me to go ahead and get their ticket for them.
> 
> I'm going to try and submit my order form on the 22nd (next Wednesday)



I will be able to give you an answer on my attending or not after I hear from my son tomorrow night. My ability to travel at that time is all contingent on his schedule.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Floydian said:


> Vicodin, Southern Comfort, and an Eagles tribute band...



He's alive!!! I thought you had fallen in a black hole or something. . .good to see you back.


----------



## Floydian

Floydian said:


> Vicodin, Southern Comfort, and an Eagles tribute band...





nurse.darcy said:


> He's alive!!! I thought you had fallen in a black hole or something. . .good to see you back.



If only. Pretty pissed at life lately. Should be back again sometime after the money and insurance and medications run out.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Kfyr23 said:


> I'm thinking me being gone for two months I'm missing out on some fun meets.



You can always enjoy our entertaining company in September.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

bluedevilinaz said:


> If it wasn't for the fact that I'm already pinching pennies to pay for this trip to NYC and am one of the organizers for the Blue Man fanmeet(which is on the 30th) I'd definitely come down to PA for a day. I've always wanted to go to Hershey.


 sorry you won't be there. It sounds like your plate is already plenty full that weekend. 


shdwstrm said:


> Nope but I have a liquor store at the end of my street.. YAY!!  Rum is always within stumbling distance. *makes a run for the liquor store to stock up*



 Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> there certainly is,
> 
> this is where it pays to be DC's stunt double, I will step in for the kissing in the kissing tower since he doesn't ride it..



Lol. You're a true pal. Willing to fill in for a friend.


----------



## taramoz

Just wanted to pop in and say hi, I have been distracted today (not in a good way), I will be back around tomorrow!!!  I did see that I have until wednesday to finalize my hershey park meet plans, I am working on it!


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You can always enjoy our entertaining company in September.



What are the details ?


----------



## Kfyr23

Anyone on here from Ohio ? I've been wanting to go to Cedar Point for years now.


----------



## CoasterAddict

Kfyr23 said:


> Anyone on here from Ohio ? I've been wanting to go to Cedar Point for years now.


Not from OH, no, but hoping to get to Cedar Point this summer as part of Coaster-Fest 2011.


----------



## DCTooTall

Kfyr23 said:


> I'm thinking me being gone for two months I'm missing out on some fun meets.



  Don't worry...  it actually looks like we have several things planned...  and they are all open to anyone who wants to join in the fun.



NJDiva said:


> I'm in. although I have no idea what Knoebels is or what time you would be doing it. I have to work on Friday but if I work out of my south Jersey office it's an easier ride. I'm meeting Brett (our favorite bartender/painter) in NYC on Sunday so I'm all for Friday night festivities



  Maybe we should all get together with something for you to give to our bartender friend since he won't be able to make it.  

I'll put you down for a ticket.  Did you also want a meal ticket?  or do you think you'll prefer to check out what's available at the many park food locations?



bluedevilinaz said:


> If it wasn't for the fact that I'm already pinching pennies to pay for this trip to NYC and am one of the organizers for the Blue Man fanmeet(which is on the 30th) I'd definitely come down to PA for a day. I've always wanted to go to Hershey.



   Well you'll definately be there in spirit even if you can't make it physically.



Floydian said:


>



  And where do you think you are going?  



LaLalovesWDW said:


> Evening all  Just popped in to say whats up... seems like everyone is in their date-planning mode, so I been trying to branch out to other threads...  my little one graduated from prek yesterday and gearing up for a relaxing weekend... take care !



  Does that mean you are cheating on us with other threads?    

  Are you in for the Hershey meet?



DIS_MERI said:


> Hello all   Sitting by the hippy dippy pool, because apparently 5 or 6 hours at Blizzard Beach wasnt enough.  Tomorrow we have a class at epcot in the morning and then the kids are dragging me off to typhoon lagoon.  We started off the morning at Crystal Palace and had an awesome waiter, he had the kids and I laughing the whole time.  We won't have any park time Thursday before flying back   But we did ride Star Tours 6 more times yesterday (you'll never guess my 4yo's favorite ride...) and hit all of our"must do" list.  Really hoping that my 4yo will be 44 inches by our next trip since she loves roller coaster!
> 
> I'm trying to not be jealous of the july/october/november meet peeps, but I really did want to make it to food & wine fest....



 For the end of September/Early October trip there is still room available if you'd like to join us at Bonnett Creek.  

  I can't wait to make it back down there.   Hearing you and Louisa giving updates on your trip is making me want to be down there too.



nurse.darcy said:


> I will be able to give you an answer on my attending or not after I hear from my son tomorrow night. My ability to travel at that time is all contingent on his schedule.



  No problem.   One reason I figured I'd try and give some warning before I had to buy the tickets was so that people could figure out if they could go or not.

  And even if I don't get a discounted ticket,  it doesn't mean someone can't join us.  They'd just have to get a "regular" one.



taramoz said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say hi, I have been distracted today (not in a good way), I will be back around tomorrow!!!  I did see that I have until wednesday to finalize my hershey park meet plans, I am working on it!



 You don't really need to finalize the plans...  just let us know if you think you'll be able to make it so I can get you a discounted ticket.   And even if you don't decide by wednesday,  You can always get a regular ticket.  (Pretty sure there will be coupons and stuff around the area for at least a few $$$ off.)



Kfyr23 said:


> What are the details ?



 Currently for the September trip I'm going to be down there from Tuesday September 27th - Tuesday Oct 4th.   I'm planning on going to Halloween Horror Nights that Thursday evening.

  Over the weekend,  several more people will be down for the F&W run,   MK's 40th,  etc....  so we'll probably try and arrange an actual meet at some point during the weekend.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Kfyr23 said:


> What are the details ?



I'll be down from September 30 to October 3.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Lol. You're a true pal. Willing to fill in for a friend.



I'm sure my pal DC would do the same to help me out...


----------



## DisneydaveCT

This morning I found out that I have been working very hard lately.  I was out walking my dog, and a neighbor was out walking her dog.  As we were chatting she asked if I was feeling okay because she said I looked very tired.    Well, the end of our very busy season is this coming Monday.    Maybe I can use some of that rum that is being passed around here.  

At this point I don't think I can make the Hershey meet.  There is still a strong possibility that I will be moving that weekend.


----------



## ToddRN

Good morning everyone!  Just checking in and saying hi,  It's a good day- I got staff reduced (= no work today!!!)    Hope everyones doing well!!!


----------



## ctnurse

What are the date for PA?  I think its either June or July 30 right?  Both dates are bad for me.  June...will be in NH for the 4th of July.  July 30 have a bday party to go to...One of these days I will get to meet up with you guys. 



Louisa did you get my PM??? I have more problems with them


Have a great day...I can't wait for school to be over!!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> What are the date for PA?  I think its either June or July 30 right?  Both dates are bad for me.  June...will be in NH for the 4th of July.  July 30 have a bday party to go to...One of these days I will get to meet up with you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Louisa did you get my PM??? I have more problems with them
> 
> 
> Have a great day...I can't wait for school to be over!!!!



July 30th....  though it's starting to look like at least a few of us may hit Knoebels the day before.

Why not come down to Disney for the opening of F&W?


----------



## ahoff

Good Morning!  Nice day so far, liiks like the rain has left.  A friend who lives in Seattle is here now and he says the weather here makes him feel right at home.

Took a different route to work on a different bike and though it was four miles longer  it took less time, as it was all on the road versus my normal route which is partly through the woods involes some walking along some RR tracks.  Came through a real gate instead of 'sneaking' into work.




DCTooTall said:


> Since I've got to order any discounted tickets and/or meal tickets next week for Hershey,   I figured it might be a good idea to try and get a head count on who's going and wants me to pick up the discounted tickets for them.



I don't think I can squeeze in a another trip in July.  Already committed to Watkins Glen for the Phish fest, then another music festival here on LI, then I might be at Gathering of the Vibes in CT.  And am going to try to get to the city to meet our Blue Man Fan!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

ctnurse said:


> will be in NH for the 4th of July.



What part of NH will you be visiting that weekend?  I have family up in Wolfeboro.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> What are the date for PA?  I think its either June or July 30 right?  Both dates are bad for me.  June...will be in NH for the 4th of July.  July 30 have a bday party to go to...One of these days I will get to meet up with you guys.
> 
> Louisa did you get my PM??? I have more problems with them
> 
> Have a great day...I can't wait for school to be over!!!!



I did get your pm.  I'll respond to it as soon as I get DS dropped off at daycare.


----------



## Kfyr23

DCTooTall said:


> Don't worry...  it actually looks like we have several things planned...  and they are all open to anyone who wants to join in the fun.
> 
> Currently for the September trip I'm going to be down there from Tuesday September 27th - Tuesday Oct 4th.   I'm planning on going to Halloween Horror Nights that Thursday evening.
> 
> Over the weekend,  several more people will be down for the F&W run,   MK's 40th,  etc....  so we'll probably try and arrange an actual meet at some point during the weekend.



I will be down the whole time.  You can definitely keep HHN all to yourself I am not down for that at all. LOL


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You can always enjoy our entertaining company in September.



Ill be here. LOL


----------



## ctnurse

DCTooTall said:


> July 30th....  though it's starting to look like at least a few of us may hit Knoebels the day before.
> 
> Why not come down to Disney for the opening of F&W?


Maybe I will...What are those details?


DisneydaveCT said:


> What part of NH will you be visiting that weekend?  I have family up in Wolfeboro.


We will be in Lincoln...


TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I did get your pm.  I'll respond to it as soon as I get DS dropped off at daycare.



Thanks my PMs are crazy!


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> What are the date for PA?    July 30 have a bday party to go to...One of these days I will get to meet up with you guys.
> 
> Have a great day...I can't wait for school to be over!!!!



odds are the birthday person, will have anoither birthday next year...

so you should come to HErsheypark


----------



## ahoff

DisneydaveCT said:


> What part of NH will you be visiting that weekend?  I have family up in Wolfeboro.





ctnurse said:


> We will be in Lincoln...



Don't know where either of these towns are, but I will be in NH Saturday.  I am doing the Brewery to Brewery Ride, starting at the Harpon brewery in Boston and finishing at the Harpoon brewery in VT.  Almost two thirds of the ride is in western NH, along the Connecticut River


----------



## MyMuse

Hi! 

Finally made it back, work went nutty  and had to arrange plumbers for the house. Damm pipes! not 1 but 2 leaky pipes!  and appointments for other things. Now, all done. 


Currently, getting ready for the AllEars NYC weekend bash.  
Mary Poppins showing on Saturday (and kinda hoping I can get in to see Harry Potter exhibit) and private Disney store event on Sunday. Did you ever decide to go ahoff?? anyone else?? 

Hopefully going to see a Warhol exhibit too. 




DCTooTall said:


> Since I've got to order any discounted tickets and/or meal tickets next week for Hershey,   I figured it might be a good idea to try and get a head count on who's going and wants me to pick up the discounted tickets for them.



I wonder if Chevy is going to have their promotion again?? 

Where are peeps staying? I liked the hotel I stayed in last time...it was just down the street from entrance. I think it was a Comfort Inn? 




DCTooTall said:


> Naaaa...  i pushed.  She steered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously...  Those Jumper Cables came in handy!



I try my bestest.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

MyMuse said:


> Hi!
> 
> Currently, getting ready for the AllEars NYC weekend bash.
> Mary Poppins showing on Saturday (and kinda hoping I can get in to see Harry Potter exhibit) and private Disney store event on Sunday. Did you ever decide to go ahoff?? anyone else??



aww man, I wish I was on allears, I would definitely go since Im here already.  I dont know anyone over there though, but have a great time!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> sorry you won't be there. It sounds like your plate is already plenty full that weekend.
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with that!



Yeah I'm kinda bummed too but I've got some amazing things planned so it'll definitely be a busy weekend. 



DCTooTall said:


> Maybe we should all get together with something for you to give to our bartender friend since he won't be able to make it.
> 
> Well you'll definately be there in spirit even if you can't make it physically.



Uh oh. That could get interesting. hahaha.

Definitely. If anyone can make it up to NYC on the 31st you're more than welcome to join us for dinner!


----------



## taramoz

Hello everyone!  I am just working from home this afternoon!!!


----------



## MyMuse

LaLalovesWDW said:


> aww man, I wish I was on allears, I would definitely go since Im here already.  I dont know anyone over there though, but have a great time!



I don't really know anyone either! (hell, it's not like a know a bunch of peeps rom here either! LOL!!) 
A friend of mine is coming with me. I've met Deb a few times and she's very nice. The last AllEars event I went to, people were really very laidback and chatty.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

taramoz said:


> Hello everyone!  I am just working from home this afternoon!!!




I Love working from home... go Tara!


----------



## MyMuse

bluedevilinaz said:


> Definitely. If anyone can make it up to NYC on the 31st you're more than welcome to join us for dinner!



hell, might as well go to NYC instead of bumming around PA.   (I kid) 



taramoz said:


> Hello everyone!  I am just working from home this afternoon!!!



I wish I could! 

I don't have enough self-discipline anyways.


----------



## MICKEY88

I need a drink... a really large...really strong drink...


----------



## taramoz

LaLalovesWDW said:


> I Love working from home... go Tara!



LOL, yes, nothing like working with the TV on it the background!!



MyMuse said:


> I wish I could!
> 
> I don't have enough self-discipline anyways.



Oh trust me, I am not as productive as I should be!



MICKEY88 said:


> I need a drink... a really large...really strong drink...



I say go for it, , I will join you in a couple hours when I give up the facade of working from home


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> I need a drink... a really large...really strong drink...


Awwww....tough day?


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> I say go for it, , I will join you in a couple hours when I give up the facade of working from home



what I really need is for someone to hit me upside the head with a 2x4, but none of my friends will do it


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> Awwww....tough day?



long story..sighhhhhhhhh


----------



## Kfyr23

MICKEY88 said:


> I need a drink... a really large...really strong drink...



I'm spending my whole afternoon with a bunch of kids at a party so I'll split a bottle of rum with you. Lol


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> long story..sighhhhhhhhh





Hang in there...


----------



## bluedevilinaz

MICKEY88 said:


> I need a drink... a really large...really strong drink...



I hear ya man. It's been another one of those days...


----------



## MICKEY88

Kfyr23 said:


> I'm spending my whole afternoon with a bunch of kids at a party so I'll split a bottle of rum with you. Lol



I'll buy 2 bottles, I need a full one myself


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> Hang in there...



I ran into my Kryptonite this afternoon, the only one who can bring the Pyrate to his knees and totally control his life


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> I ran into my Kryptonite this afternoon, the only one who can bring the Pyrate to his knees and totally control his life



 well that doesn't sound good...  I hope the drink helps...


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> well that doesn't sound good...  I hope the drink helps...



no amount of drinking would help, I need to find a new planet to live on..sighhhhhh


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> Maybe I will...What are those details?



  Knoebels?   Don't know yet.  I've actually never been there.    Mickey?  Coasteraddict?     You guys have any info you'd care to share about knoebels on the Friday?


The september Disney trip,     I'll be down from 9/27-10/4.   Louisa will be there from the 30th-3rd... and I know several others have mentioned they are going to be down there for F&W or the run.   I don't know if we've actually planned a meet yet,   but I'm sure we can arrange something official as we get closer.



MyMuse said:


> Hi!
> 
> I wonder if Chevy is going to have their promotion again??
> 
> Where are peeps staying? I liked the hotel I stayed in last time...it was just down the street from entrance. I think it was a Comfort Inn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try my bestest.



  Dunno if Chevy is doing a promo again this year.   



bluedevilinaz said:


> Yeah I'm kinda bummed too but I've got some amazing things planned so it'll definitely be a busy weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh. That could get interesting. hahaha.
> 
> Definitely. If anyone can make it up to NYC on the 31st you're more than welcome to join us for dinner!



 I would....except I think I'll be taking someone to the airport,   and then I'd have to work that evening.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Knoebels?   Don't know yet.  I've actually never been there.    Mickey?  Coasteraddict?     You guys have any info you'd care to share about knoebels on the Friday?
> 
> .



http://www.knoebels.com/


----------



## MICKEY88

good night y'all


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> I would....except I think I'll be taking someone to the airport,   and then I'd have to work that evening.



No worries.


----------



## Kfyr23

Headed to MK to watch Main Street Parade


----------



## taramoz

Kfyr23 said:


> Headed to MK to watch Main Street Parade



LOL, I immediately went to hit the "like" button, enjoy!


----------



## ctnurse

MICKEY88 said:


> odds are the birthday person, will have anoither birthday next year...
> 
> so you should come to HErsheypark


My friend is coming up from PA for her bday...


ahoff said:


> Don't know where either of these towns are, but I will be in NH Saturday.  I am doing the Brewery to Brewery Ride, starting at the Harpon brewery in Boston and finishing at the Harpoon brewery in VT.  Almost two thirds of the ride is in western NH, along the Connecticut River


I don't think I could ride a bike touring the breweries


MICKEY88 said:


> I need a drink... a really large...really strong drink...


I'm drinking wine right now!  I hope things get better


MICKEY88 said:


> I ran into my Kryptonite this afternoon, the only one who can bring the Pyrate to his knees and totally control his life





DCTooTall said:


> Knoebels?   Don't know yet.  I've actually never been there.    Mickey?  Coasteraddict?     You guys have any info you'd care to share about knoebels on the Friday?
> 
> 
> The september Disney trip,     I'll be down from 9/27-10/4.   Louisa will be there from the 30th-3rd... and I know several others have mentioned they are going to be down there for F&W or the run.   I don't know if we've actually planned a meet yet,   but I'm sure we can arrange something official as we get closer.
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno if Chevy is doing a promo again this year.
> 
> 
> 
> I would....except I think I'll be taking someone to the airport,   and then I'd have to work that evening.


I want to try to make this work.


Kfyr23 said:


> Headed to MK to watch Main Street Parade


Jealous


taramoz said:


> LOL, I immediately went to hit the "like" button, enjoy!



I look for the like button all the time.


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> My friend is coming up from PA for her bday...
> 
> .



bring your friend to hersheypark for her birthday


----------



## ctnurse

MICKEY88 said:


> bring your friend to hersheypark for her birthday



She is coming up to CT for her birthday party.  Don't think that will work.  Feeling any better?


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> She is coming up to CT for her birthday party.  Don't think that will work.  Feeling any better?



no, thanks for asking


----------



## taramoz

Only because the TV is still on since DD7 went to bed (honestly ) I am watching Enchanted, I love this movie, besides the ridiculous ending!


----------



## ctnurse

MICKEY88 said:


> no, thanks for asking


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> Only because the TV is still on since DD7 went to bed (honestly ) I am watching Enchanted, I love this movie, besides the ridiculous ending!



It's great because it's so over the top.  And now I'm reminded that Giselle is DC's Disney princess crush because she's "of age".


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


>



thanks,, I hate that some one has that much control over me..


----------



## ctnurse

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> It's great because it's so over the top.  And now I'm reminded that Giselle is DC's Disney princess crush because she's "of age".



Still haven't seen it...Will have to trick the 7 yr old that lives in my house....


----------



## ctnurse

MICKEY88 said:


> thanks,, I hate that some one has that much control over me..



Yes, that can be a problem!  But unfortunely we have NO control over our emotions which pisses me off, because things would be so much easier if we did...Hopefully you will go to sleep tonight and feel better in the morning....


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ctnurse said:


> Still haven't seen it...Will have to trick the 7 yr old that lives in my house....



That's ok.  I'll admit I haven't seen Tangled yet.


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> Yes, that can be a problem!  But unfortunely we have NO control over our emotions which pisses me off, because things would be so much easier if we did...Hopefully you will go to sleep tonight and feel better in the morning....



I've never had anyone be able to do this to me, this woman disappears for months on end, when i finally am ready to move on she appears out of no where as she did today, she cried out my name and literally ran to me to hug me and tell me how sorry she is, and I'm a worthless puddle., I hate this,, i hate me..


----------



## ctnurse

MICKEY88 said:


> I've never had anyone be able to do this to me, this woman disappears for months on end, when i finally am ready to move on she appears out of no where as she did today, she cried out my name and literally ran to me to hug me and tell me how sorry she is, and I'm a worthless puddle., I hate this,, i hate me..



Totally understand.......be strong...whatever is meant to be will be 

It is time for me to go to sleep


----------



## ahoff

MyMuse said:


> Hi!
> Currently, getting ready for the AllEars NYC weekend bash.
> Mary Poppins showing on Saturday (and kinda hoping I can get in to see Harry Potter exhibit) and private Disney store event on Sunday. Did you ever decide to go ahoff?? anyone else??
> 
> Hopefully going to see a Warhol exhibit too.



I didn't know it was this weekend. I will be up in the Boston area. I signed up for this ride back in January, it is one of those events that usually sell out in the first day of registration.



ctnurse said:


> I don't think I could ride a bike touring the breweries



Not much drinking during the ride, we start at 5:30 in the morning.  Usually finished before 3.  They have a nice barbeque,and of course, beer!  Then we get bussed back to Boston.  There is free beer the night before when we go to pickup our numbers and jerseys.


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> Totally understand...I have the same problem...I wish that I didn't feel the way I do but I do....be strong...whatever is meant to be will be
> 
> It is time for me to go to sleep



good night


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Did ya'll see that gorgeous FULL MOON???   Weird things happen.


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Only because the TV is still on since DD7 went to bed (honestly ) I am watching Enchanted, I love this movie, besides the ridiculous ending!



  You mean the ending where the Princess saves the Prince from the evil queen/dragon/Wanna-Be-Malificent??



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> It's great because it's so over the top.  And now I'm reminded that Giselle is DC's Disney princess crush because she's "of age".



  Hey!   Don't knock it.    She's cute,  and she's legal!   What more could you ask for?  




ctnurse said:


> Still haven't seen it...Will have to trick the 7 yr old that lives in my house....



  No tricking involved.  It's a good movie.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> That's ok.  I'll admit I haven't seen Tangled yet.



 But it's such an awesome film!

   Heh....  Why do I suddenly expect that to be one of the movies you watch out of my collection?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Did ya'll see that gorgeous FULL MOON???   Weird things happen.



Did anyone read about an eclipse tonight? I thought I saw a headline about it on the news.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Did anyone read about an eclipse tonight? I thought I saw a headline about it on the news.



Is this the one that is starting one day but ending the previous day?  I thought i read something about an eclipse that due to it's falling around the international date line had that weird quirk



and yay!!   My fever finally broke!     Seriously...waking up and discovering you have a fever of 102 is never fun.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1)  Hey!   Don't knock it.    She's cute,  and she's legal!   What more could you ask for?
> 
> 2)  But it's such an awesome film!
> 
> Heh....  Why do I suddenly expect that to be one of the movies you watch out of my collection?



1) i know you don't feel great, but I think you should have figured out that i might have a few more things to ask for. (her being a man for starters ) Or i'll just stick with Flynn. I saw him at the MK earlier this week.

2) maybe. It's not like I'm avoiding it, I just haven't had the opportunity.  I guess it depends on how much time I end up having.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Is this the one that is starting one day but ending the previous day?  I thought i read something about an eclipse that due to it's falling around the international date line had that weird quirk
> 
> 
> 
> and yay!!   My fever finally broke!     Seriously...waking up and discovering you have a fever of 102 is never fun.



 Being me, I read the headline, got distracted, and forgot about it until wdwtheplacetobe brought it up.


----------



## CoasterAddict

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Did anyone read about an eclipse tonight? I thought I saw a headline about it on the news.



We missed it--it was this morning.


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> I've never had anyone be able to do this to me, this woman disappears for months on end, when i finally am ready to move on she appears out of no where as she did today, she cried out my name and literally ran to me to hug me and tell me how sorry she is, and I'm a worthless puddle., I hate this,, i hate me..



*sigh.* Been there. It sucks. Hope things look brighter in the morning.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 1) i know you don't feel great, but I think you should have figured out that i might have a few more things to ask for. (her being a man for starters ) Or i'll just stick with Flynn. I saw him at the MK earlier this week.
> 
> 2) maybe. It's not like I'm avoiding it, I just haven't had the opportunity.  I guess it depends on how much time I end up having.



1.  So no Disney Princess crushes?    That's a shame.  

2.  i've got a LOT of movies thanks to my amazon addiction.   The question becomes which do you want to watch first.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

CoasterAddict said:


> We missed it--it was this morning.



Well, that's inconvenient...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> 1.  So no Disney Princess crushes?    That's a shame.
> 
> 2.  i've got a LOT of movies thanks to my amazon addiction.   The question becomes which do you want to watch first.



Not really, though you know Belle's my favorite. Haha. It's more because I identify with some of her qualities, than because I have the hots for her.


----------



## CoasterAddict

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Not really, though you know Belle's my favorite. Haha. It's more because I identify with some of her qualities, than because I have the hots for her.



Got a thing for really tall  furry guys, huh?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

CoasterAddict said:


> Got a thing for really tall  furry guys, huh?



LOL. I think I'll give that one a pass. I can't decide whether to laugh or be mildly creeped out. Oh wait, I guess I already laughed. That answers that question.


----------



## Kfyr23

taramoz said:


> LOL, I immediately went to hit the "like" button, enjoy!



Yeah it poured rain and they cancelled everything.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Kfyr23 said:


> Yeah it poured rain and they cancelled everything.



That sux. Did the rain at least get rid of some of the crowd?


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> That sux. Did the rain at least get rid of some of the crowd?



Nope they had all the outside rides closed due to severe lightning in the area so all the inside rides were slammed. Even COP was full.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Kfyr23 said:


> Nope they had all the outside rides closed due to severe lightning in the area so all the inside rides were slammed. Even COP was full.






Sorry to change the subject, but...
*I just noticed we're on page 300 of our thread. Woohoo us!*


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sorry to change the subject, but...
> *I just noticed we're on page 300 of our thread. Woohoo us!*



I was the first to post on page 300 do I get a prize ?


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Not really, though you know Belle's my favorite. Haha. It's more because I identify with some of her qualities, than because I have the hots for her.



 I've got her movie too.   





Kfyr23 said:


> Nope they had all the outside rides closed due to severe lightning in the area so all the inside rides were slammed. Even COP was full.



  You know...  it's nice to see COP getting some love.    



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sorry to change the subject, but...
> *I just noticed we're on page 300 of our thread. Woohoo us!*



 I noticed that as well!       Not bad for a thread only about 3.5 months old. 



Kfyr23 said:


> I was the first to post on page 300 do I get a prize ?



 Um....  Sure!


You get the pleasure of several of our company in September/October.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Kfyr23 said:


> I was the first to post on page 300 do I get a prize ?



What kind of prize? Because I'm pretty sure you already got to go see the mouse today even if it sounds like you got drenched and nearly electrocuted.


----------



## Kfyr23

DCTooTall said:


> You know...  it's nice to see COP getting some love.    :



Yeah but when it gets full I cant sing as loud because people look at me funny.


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> What kind of prize? Because I'm pretty sure you already got to go see the mouse today even if it sounds like you got drenched and nearly electrocuted.



I didnt get to ride my favorite ride, but still had fun. Really only went for parade and fireworks.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> What kind of prize? Because I'm pretty sure you already got to go see the mouse today even if it sounds like you got drenched and nearly electrocuted.



  Hmmmm...  suddenly I had the idea of the wet tshirt attraction.   That sounds like it could be fun.  



Kfyr23 said:


> Yeah but when it gets full I cant sing as loud because people look at me funny.




  I say lead everybody in a sing-along! 


Hmmmmm....   We should get a group together to do that.


----------



## CoasterAddict

Kfyr23 said:


> Yeah but when it gets full I cant sing as loud because people look at me funny.



And why is this a problem exactly??


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmmm...  suddenly I had the idea of the wet tshirt attraction.   That sounds like it could be fun.


Until the sun goes down...then it gets chilly.


----------



## DCTooTall

CoasterAddict said:


> Until the sun goes down...then it gets chilly.




 Well it's Florida in the summer....  it doesn't get TOO chilly.


....and would it being chilly really be THAT bad?


----------



## DCTooTall

Ok,

  so currently I have Louisa,  NJDiva,  and CoasterAddict down as going.    We still have until Wednesday to get your names to me if you want me to grab you a discounted park ticket.   (otherwise,  you are still welcome to join us,   I just won't be able to get you one with a discount)


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> Well it's Florida in the summer....  it doesn't get TOO chilly.


Well, it can be if you're damp and there's a breeze. --Not that I'd know, of course...



DCTooTall said:


> ....and would it being chilly really be THAT bad?


 Depends on the company.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Well it's Florida in the summer....  it doesn't get TOO chilly.
> 
> 
> ....and would it being chilly really be THAT bad?



Maybe not for you, but I'd probably end up in bed with a cold.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Maybe not for you, but I'd probably end up in bed with a cold.






  Though that's still better than how I felt earlier today.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Though that's still better than how I felt earlier today.



I know, I'm so glad you feel a little better. My temp hasn't been that high since I had the flu a couple years ago and I still remember how miserable I was.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I know, I'm so glad you feel a little better. My temp hasn't been that high since I had the flu a couple years ago and I still remember how miserable I was.



Sadly last time mine got that high it was due to an infection that ultimately ended up with me having to get some surgery to try and prevent a repeat.


   i've got a nasty feeling that I may be dealing with a sequel.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Sadly last time mine got that high it was due to an infection that ultimately ended up with me having to get some surgery to try and prevent a repeat.
> 
> 
> i've got a nasty feeling that I may be dealing with a sequel.



I wonder if that's also why you've been feeling icky so much...


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I wonder if that's also why you've been feeling icky so much...




It could be....


  though it could also simply be my normal insomnia complicated by the fact i'm working a 3rd shift and it took me awhile once the days started getting longer to adjust to the light when trying to sleep.


.....that....   and it probably doesn't help that i've not been able to get to the gym since i started this shift.


----------



## DCTooTall

Ok....  i don't know why exactly,  but i can't get enough of this video.


   maybe I just have some sort of genetic memory of a thing for 80's nerds.  

http://youtu.be/KlyXNRrsk4A


----------



## DCTooTall

OOOoooooo.....

  I thought I'd be nice and share this.

http://www.deltavacations.com/forms/webcontest/request.do?webContestCode=CASTLE


Delta is running a contest which includes a night in the Cinderella Suite in the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> I've never had anyone be able to do this to me, this woman disappears for months on end, when i finally am ready to move on she appears out of no where as she did today, she cried out my name and literally ran to me to hug me and tell me how sorry she is, and I'm a worthless puddle., I hate this,, i hate me..



I have one of these. . .and it sux royal.  I feel for you my friend.  Take care and ya know where I am if you need to unload.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

MICKEY88 said:


> I've never had anyone be able to do this to me, this woman disappears for months on end, when i finally am ready to move on she appears out of no where as she did today, she cried out my name and literally ran to me to hug me and tell me how sorry she is, and I'm a worthless puddle., I hate this,, i hate me..





nurse.darcy said:


> I have one of these. . .and it sux royal.  I feel for you my friend.  Take care and ya know where I am if you need to unload.



I know how you both feel.  There was a woman up in Connecticut who did the same thing to me on a regular basis.  Now that I live in Virginia, she doesn't contact me anymore.  Hopefully, I don't run into one like her again.


----------



## Kfyr23

DCTooTall said:


> I say lead everybody in a sing-along!
> Hmmmmm....   We should get a group together to do that.



Yeah that would be fun a whole group of us singing loud as can be on every ride. 


CoasterAddict said:


> And why is this a problem exactly??



I actually dont mind because my daughter doesnt get embarrassed by me so she is singing just as loudly as me most of the time.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmmm...  suddenly I had the idea of the wet tshirt attraction.   That sounds like it could be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say lead everybody in a sing-along!
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm....   We should get a group together to do that.



CoasterAddict knows about BOTH of these....NEVER wear white on Splash???

(BTW---We got more drenched on Splash in DL---the Logs are conducive to extreme water)

JellyRolls  ----everyone is SUPPOSED to sing!  And we sing in the Parks ALL the time!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

CoasterAddict said:


> Well, it can be if you're damp and there's a breeze. --Not that I'd know, of course...
> 
> .



YES...I think you DO know...if I remember correctly....wasn't that YOU?


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

DCTooTall said:


> Ok....  i don't know why exactly,  but i can't get enough of this video.
> 
> 
> maybe I just have some sort of genetic memory of a thing for 80's nerds.
> 
> http://youtu.be/KlyXNRrsk4A



Cute!  Geeks are best!


----------



## CoasterAddict

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> YES...I think you DO know...if I remember correctly....wasn't that YOU?



Yes, I was one of the "Three Wild Women." That trip report is probably archived somewhere.  You missed the ironic tone, huh?


----------



## taramoz

Good morning everyone!  Wishing everyone good days today


----------



## ctnurse

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Cute!  Geeks are best!


I agree....I like cute geeks  I am kinda of a geek too


taramoz said:


> Good morning everyone!  Wishing everyone good days today



Good morning have a great day!!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> I agree....I like cute geeks  I am kinda of a geek too



   Have I told you about my favorite TV show......Doctor Who?


----------



## ctnurse

DCTooTall said:


> Have I told you about my favorite TV show......Doctor Who?



Yup...pretty geeky



Ok headed out the door to do work now


----------



## ctnurse

but I will be lurking


----------



## MyMuse

Morning! 

Got in late to work, but I'm here! 

Since we are on summer hours, we crunch 5 days into 4 and I don't have to work tomorrow. So, it's all about running around for errand then hopefully seeing the Warhol exhibit. 




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> That's ok.  I'll admit I haven't seen Tangled yet.



Tangled is one of the rare movies I did see! It was really good. 
And I love the chuck dude. 



DCTooTall said:


> Is this the one that is starting one day but ending the previous day?  I thought i read something about an eclipse that due to it's falling around the international date line had that weird quirk
> 
> and yay!!   My fever finally broke!     Seriously...waking up and discovering you have a fever of 102 is never fun.



Google had a cool thing on their page about it. 

glad your fever broke! 




DCTooTall said:


> OOOoooooo.....
> 
> I thought I'd be nice and share this.
> 
> http://www.deltavacations.com/forms/webcontest/request.do?webContestCode=CASTLE
> 
> 
> Delta is running a contest which includes a night in the Cinderella Suite in the Magic Kingdom.



Ooooh! I've been in the Suite to visit but not to stay.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

morning peeps!! One more day until Friday!


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Maybe we should all get together with something for you to give to our bartender friend since he won't be able to make it.
> 
> I'll put you down for a ticket.  Did you also want a meal ticket?  or do you think you'll prefer to check out what's available at the many park food locations?



I think I'll check the park food out. it's been a while since I've been in Hershey so I think that should be fun.

on a side note, I have now figured out that I will be in WDW 3 more times this year. July 15-18, Sept. 16-23 and Dec 2-5. ok you guys were right, once you get an AP it does burn a hole in your pocket. the first two times my bff is competing on the Saturdays of my trips and the last one is just a weekend so I can be a part of MVMCP since I've never been...plus I would love to see the Osborne's lights in HS. so he was the one that suggested that I "spend the day" at the parks...who am I to not take suggestions from friends!! so unfortunately I will miss your big meeting by 2 weeks so have one for me during the F&W festival.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

NJDiva said:


> I think I'll check the park food out. it's been a while since I've been in Hershey so I think that should be fun.
> 
> on a side note, I have now figured out that I will be in WDW 3 more times this year. July 15-18, Sept. 16-23 and Dec 2-5. ok you guys were right, once you get an AP it does burn a hole in your pocket. the first two times my bff is competing on the Saturdays of my trips and the last one is just a weekend so I can be a part of MVMCP since I've never been...plus I would love to see the Osborne's lights in HS. so he was the one that suggested that I "spend the day" at the parks...who am I to not take suggestions from friends!! so unfortunately I will miss your big meeting by 2 weeks so have one for me during the F&W festival.



oh damn... sounds like great fun!! In December, I will be there on the 4th but will probably still miss you. Hopefully I will see you at Hershey if I get to go.


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> MVMCP ...the Osborne's lights in HS. .



both awesome experiences...  I got to do them both last December

with the Osborne lights, I made the mistake of leaving my cameras in the car, because it was cold, and was more concerned with keeping my hands warmed, the whole time I kept saying...what was I thinking,,,, what kind of photographer doesn't have a camera for something like this...

my daughter was laughing at me... I went back a second night, just to take pictures..


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Hopefully I will see you at Hershey if I get to go.



If you get to go.... I'm sorry, attendance is not optional..it's mandatory..


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> both awesome experiences...  I got to do them both last December
> 
> with the Osborne lights, I made the mistake of leaving my cameras in the car, because it was cold, and was more concerned with keeping my hands warmed, the whole time I kept saying...what was I thinking,,,, what kind of photographer doesn't have a camera for something like this...
> 
> my daughter was laughing at me... I went back a second night, just to take pictures..



I take my camera with me everywhere so trust me, I won't forget it there. I may need your professional assistance on how to take good shots of the lights. I don't want to go there and end up with crappy shots!


----------



## ahoff

Last year during the F&W Half they had the lights on while we ran down NY Ave. No snow, but it was still pretty cool.


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> I take my camera with me everywhere so trust me, I won't forget it there. I may need your professional assistance on how to take good shots of the lights. I don't want to go there and end up with crappy shots!



I never go anywhere without my cameras, that day it was cold, so I ran out to my car to get the liner for my coat, and my winter gloves,  at that time I decided keeping warm was top priority so I put both cameras in my bag and put them in the trunk..

never again...

oh if you take me with I'll be more than happy to offer my assistance with any photography issues


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

MICKEY88 said:


> If you get to go.... I'm sorry, attendance is not optional..it's mandatory..




hehehe... oops my bad. I guess I will be there, then!


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


> hehehe... oops my bad. I guess I will be there, then!



that's better...

we will have so many beautiful Princesses there, that people will think they are at DisneyWorld..


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> I never go anywhere without my cameras, that day it was cold, so I ran out to my car to get the liner for my coat, and my winter gloves,  at that time I decided keeping warm was top priority so I put both cameras in my bag and put them in the trunk..
> 
> never again...
> 
> oh if you take me with I'll be more than happy to offer my assistance with any photography issues



you can come! my bff and I would enjoy any assistance and of course your company. although admittedly I won't be staying on property that weekend unless there's a super deal going on at that time.


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> you can come! my bff and I would enjoy any assistance and of course your company. although admittedly I won't be staying on property that weekend unless there's a super deal going on at that time.



I never stay on property, I stay in Orlando, over by Holy Land


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> I never stay on property, I stay in Orlando, over by Holy Land



always wanted to go there....hmmmm....


----------



## MICKEY88




----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> always wanted to go there....hmmmm....



really. ??.. I had heard about it years ago, then forgot about it, until I got off the Conroy road exit to go to my daughters place, and there it was...


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> I never stay on property, I stay in Orlando, over by Holy Land


Dude, in my book, WDW *is* the Holy Land.


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> Dude, in my book, WDW *is* the Holy Land.



good point

so do you list Disneyism as your religion

Oh and it's Pyrate.. or   not dude...


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> good point
> 
> so do you list Disneyism as your religion



Not my religion, but definitely my spiritual home.


----------



## ahoff

MICKEY88 said:


> Oh and it's Pyrate.. or   not dude...




The dude abides


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

CoasterAddict said:


> Yes, I was one of the "Three Wild Women." That trip report is probably archived somewhere.  You missed the ironic tone, huh?



NOPE...didn't miss it at all, but I wanted to make sure all the rest of the people knew!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYyvxYs_iW0

This is the Lunar Eclipse on June 15.


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> hehehe... oops my bad. I guess I will be there, then!



  So does this mean i should put you down for a ticket?


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

DCTooTall said:


> So does this mean i should put you down for a ticket?



oh I thought I was just going to buy a ticket at the gate. You got the hook up??


----------



## NJDiva

LaLalovesWDW said:


> oh I thought I was just going to buy a ticket at the gate. You got the hook up??



He's the man...you better take him up on his offer!!!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

LaLalovesWDW said:


> oh I thought I was just going to buy a ticket at the gate. You got the hook up??



DC can get discounted Hershey tickets through work, but he has to know how many to order by Wednesday.


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> oh I thought I was just going to buy a ticket at the gate. You got the hook up??





NJDiva said:


> He's the man...you better take him up on his offer!!!





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> DC can get discounted Hershey tickets through work, but he has to know how many to order by Wednesday.



What they said.

Basically my Company picnic is that day so I can get "extra tickets" in the range of $26,   instead of the $54 or so at the gate.     The only downside is that I need to preorder them.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

DCTooTall said:


> What they said.
> 
> Basically my Company picnic is that day so I can get "extra tickets" in the range of $26,   instead of the $54 or so at the gate.     The only downside is that I need to preorder them.



Damn, I guess I missed those pages of thread that revealed all these wonderful things at DC2T...  ok, then... well put me down for 1 and should I send you funds through paypal, cashiers check, chuck e cheese coins or what?  and THANK YOU!


Also, a side note speaking up hook ups at work... I had put the word out to Blue about tickets to our broadway production while he was in town and unfortunately he wasn't able to get in on it, but if anyone will be in NYC anytime in the next 2 years or so and wants to see a great show (we took home 5 Tony Awards) let a sistah know.


----------



## MICKEY88

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Damn, I guess I missed those pages of thread that revealed all these wonderful things at DC2T...  ok, then... well put me down for 1 and should I send you funds through paypal, cashiers check, chuck e cheese coins or what?  and THANK YOU!
> 
> 
> Also, a side note speaking up hook ups at work... I had put the word out to Blue about tickets to our broadway production while he was in town and unfortunately he wasn't able to get in on it, but if anyone will be in NYC anytime in the next 2 years or so and wants to see a great show (we took home 5 Tony Awards) let a sistah know.



what show ???


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> NOPE...didn't miss it at all, but I wanted to make sure all the rest of the people knew!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYyvxYs_iW0
> 
> This is the Lunar Eclipse on June 15.


----------



## DCTooTall

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Damn, I guess I missed those pages of thread that revealed all these wonderful things at DC2T...  ok, then... well put me down for 1 and should I send you funds through paypal, cashiers check, chuck e cheese coins or what?  and THANK YOU!
> 
> 
> Also, a side note speaking up hook ups at work... I had put the word out to Blue about tickets to our broadway production while he was in town and unfortunately he wasn't able to get in on it, but if anyone will be in NYC anytime in the next 2 years or so and wants to see a great show (we took home 5 Tony Awards) let a sistah know.



Hmmm....  what show?



 And added.

  That means as of right now....

  NJDiva, CoasterAddict, Louisa, and Lala.  

Anyone else?


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm....  what show?





MICKEY88 said:


> what show ???



Warhorse. Its a great play.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm....  what show?
> 
> 
> 
> And added.
> 
> That means as of right now....
> 
> NJDiva, CoasterAddict, Louisa, and Lala.
> 
> Anyone else?



So DC, are you gonna be able to handle all of these princesses?? from the looks of it you're prince among us all....or maybe the king! I dare not call us your harem...


----------



## ctnurse

NJDiva said:


> So DC, are you gonna be able to handle all of these princesses?? from the looks of it you're prince among us all....or maybe the king! I dare not call us your harem...



LMAO! Can't wait for updates during this trip! Looking for the like button


Happy Friday!  Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> So DC, are you gonna be able to handle all of these princesses?? from the looks of it you're prince among us all....or maybe the king! I dare not call us your harem...



Well it's sounding like the  is going to try and rearrange things so he can be there.


  But i shouldn't have any problems.   sad but true is how i'm used to hanging out with a bunch of


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Well it's sounding like the  is going to try and rearrange things so he can be there.
> 
> 
> But i shouldn't have any problems.   sad but true is how i'm used to hanging out with a bunch of





I'm about 80% certain I'll be in Hershey that day..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Good Friday morning everyone!! What do you all have planned this weekend?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> I'm about 80% certain I'll be in Hershey that day..



 Great! I'll keep my fingers crossed that you can work it out.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> What they said.
> 
> Basically my Company picnic is that day so I can get "extra tickets" in the range of $26,   instead of the $54 or so at the gate.     The only downside is that I need to preorder them.



according to the hersheypark website, corporate discount tickets are 36


----------



## CoasterAddict

NJDiva said:


> So DC, are you gonna be able to handle all of these princesses?? from the looks of it you're prince among us all....or maybe the king! I dare not call us your harem...



FYI--*not* a princess.


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> FYI--*not* a princess.



I'm not sure your queen status applies once you cross the border into the Kingdom of PA


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> I'm not sure your queen status applies once you cross the border into the Kingdom of PA



*snicker*. I'd never actually made the connection with my tag. LOL.

To my mind, "princess" implies "waiting for handsome prince to rescue her." Not appealing. Not me. Admittedly, the newer Disney princess are a little more self-reliant and interesting. I'm much more  than


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> I'm not sure your queen status applies once you cross the border into the Kingdom of PA



ummmm...yeah it does!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Good Friday morning everyone!! What do you all have planned this weekend?



A trip to the grocery store...  Possibly going to see Green Lantern...  And just vegging to try and let my body recover from the ick from the past couple days.



MICKEY88 said:


> according to the hersheypark website, corporate discount tickets are 36



  Maybe...  but the picnic price for extra tickets is $26.   I'm sure with the large number of employees the company has,   combined with the fact they are paying Hershey to cater the damned thing,    they probably got a bit of a break.   Especcially since we do this every year.  



MICKEY88 said:


> I'm not sure your queen status applies once you cross the border into the Kingdom of PA



  Sure it does, Just like the Queen of England is still a Queen when she visits the US.  The only catch is she may not have all the queenly power while in PA,   but she is still a recognized queen of a foreign land.



CoasterAddict said:


> *snicker*. I'd never actually made the connection with my tag. LOL.
> 
> To my mind, "princess" implies "waiting for handsome prince to rescue her." Not appealing. Not me. Admittedly, the newer Disney princess are a little more self-reliant and interesting. I'm much more  than



You have nasty chili-dog breath??


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> You have nasty chili-dog breath??


 Nope, nor is my Elvis interpretation up to snuff. Pretty good at making mischief though.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> A trip to the grocery store...  Possibly going to see Green Lantern...  And just vegging to try and let my body recover from the ick from the past couple days.
> 
> Maybe...  but the picnic price for extra tickets is $26.   I'm sure with the large number of employees the company has,   combined with the fact they are paying Hershey to cater the damned thing,    they probably got a bit of a break.   Especcially since we do this every year.
> 
> Sure it does, Just like the Queen of England is still a Queen when she visits the US.  The only catch is she may not have all the queenly power while in PA,   but she is still a recognized queen of a foreign land.
> 
> You have nasty chili-dog breath??


I want to see green lantern, too. Might wait to do it until next week and avoid the weekend hordes.


----------



## NJDiva

CoasterAddict said:


> *snicker*. I'd never actually made the connection with my tag. LOL.
> 
> To my mind, "princess" implies "waiting for handsome prince to rescue her." Not appealing. Not me. Admittedly, the newer Disney princess are a little more self-reliant and interesting. I'm much more  than



well if that's the case I'm WAY more Diva than princess....and we know how Divas are!


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Good Friday morning everyone!! What do you all have planned this weekend?



I am hopefully going to go to the parks tomorrow.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I want to see green lantern, too. Might wait to do it until next week and avoid the weekend hordes.



i'm still debating if i want to see it today or tomorrow.  

 depends mostly on if i'm in the mood to get dressed and go out today


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> ummmm...yeah it does!



sorry you are entering Pyrate country, foreign titles are not recognized


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

CoasterAddict said:


> *snicker*. I'd never actually made the connection with my tag. LOL.
> 
> To my mind, "princess" implies "waiting for handsome prince to rescue her." Not appealing. Not me. Admittedly, the newer Disney princess are a little more self-reliant and interesting. I'm much more  than





NJDiva said:


> well if that's the case I'm WAY more Diva than princess....and we know how Divas are!



Haha. It's starting to sound like maybe there won't be so many princesses at Hershey after all.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Sure it does, Just like the Queen of England is still a Queen when she visits the US.  The only catch is she may not have all the queenly power while in PA,   but she is still a recognized queen of a foreign land.
> You have nasty chili-dog breath??



key being a legitimate Queen of a foreign land..
if you wanna call anyone queen go for it,,,

they are all just Wenches to us Pyrates..


----------



## MICKEY88

> =CoasterAddict;41509209 I'm much more  than



now that's what the Pyrate likes to hear  !!


----------



## ctnurse

I have found yet another reason to move to FLA! I have the heat on in my car! It is 64 degrees here and freezing cold! 
Sorry for straying OT but it was either here or update my status on FB! 

Now about the princess status...I don't have to be one but I like the fringe benefits such as a tiara and jewels!


----------



## CoasterAddict

ctnurse said:


> I like the fringe benefits such as a tiara and jewels!



Oh, well sure. And the shoes.


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> I have found yet another reason to move to FLA! I have the heat on in my car! It is 64 degrees here and freezing cold!
> Sorry for straying OT but it was either here or update my status on FB!
> 
> Now about the princess status...I don't have to be one but I like the fringe benefits such as a tiara and jewels!



Again.... I'm sure you would be warm in PA...


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> Oh, well sure. And the shoes.



shoes...???  as in Heels..????


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> shoes...???  as in Heels..????


Well, not for amusement parks of course, but other times...*heck* yes.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> shoes...???  as in Heels..????



I already asked DC if I was allowed to bring some to PA. I have _*many*_ shoes.


----------



## MICKEY88

CoasterAddict said:


> Well, not for amusement parks of course, but other times...*heck* yes.



Ok, if a woman is wearing heels, Princess, Queen, whatever she wants me to call her  !!


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I already asked DC if I was allowed to bring some to PA. I have _*many*_ shoes.



you asked if you were allowed.. he better have said yes...

otherwise, bring the heels and you can stay at my place


----------



## Kfyr23

MICKEY88 said:


> Ok, if a woman is wearing heels, Princess, Queen, whatever she wants me to call her  !!



Maybe its a Florida thing but I prefer a woman in sandals.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> you asked if you were allowed.. he better have said yes...
> 
> otherwise, bring the heels and you can stay at my place



Don't worry, he said yes. I just asked because we were talking about outfits people shouldn't wear. I wasn't all that concerned about him saying no to be honest.


----------



## MICKEY88

Kfyr23 said:


> Maybe its a Florida thing but I prefer a woman in sandals.



sandals are Ok, at best....

heels change a womans posture, the way she walks,her attitude... and define the leg in a much different way..


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Don't worry, he said yes. I just asked because we were talking about outfits people shouldn't wear. I wasn't all that concerned about him saying no to be honest.



good, I was concerned that I'd have to school the boy in the finer things in life..LOL


----------



## Kfyr23

MICKEY88 said:


> sandals are Ok, at best....
> 
> heels change a womans posture, the way she walks,her attitude... and define the leg in a much different way..



Yeah exactly I prefer a woman to be more relaxed and herself not a fake.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> sandals are Ok, at best....
> 
> heels change a womans posture, the way she walks,her attitude... and define the leg in a much different way..



It's true. But I do prefer sandals in the parks.


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> It's true. But I do prefer sandals in the parks.



I think its a southern thing. LOL


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> good, I was concerned that I'd have to school the boy in the finer things in life..LOL



Well...I suppose I could school him...


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Well...I suppose I could school him...



I'm sure you could, but for some things it takes a man/Pyrate to school another man


----------



## NJDiva

ctnurse said:


> I have found yet another reason to move to FLA! I have the heat on in my car! It is 64 degrees here and freezing cold!
> Sorry for straying OT but it was either here or update my status on FB!
> 
> Now about the princess status...I don't have to be one but I like the fringe benefits such as a tiara and jewels!



oh you get to have those as a Diva as well. I wore my tiara in the park all day and someone came up to me and said "oh you're a princess today?" and I replied, "no, I'm a princess EVERY day!"


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Kfyr23 said:


> Yeah exactly I prefer a woman to be more relaxed and herself not a fake.



I agree with your attitude....altho maybe the Pirate is a "Leg" man...there are also "Butt" men and "other part" men.  Thankfully, I do not have a "Leg" man, because I do NOT wear heels anymore.


----------



## DCTooTall

ctnurse said:


> I have found yet another reason to move to FLA! I have the heat on in my car! It is 64 degrees here and freezing cold!
> Sorry for straying OT but it was either here or update my status on FB!
> 
> Now about the princess status...I don't have to be one but I like the fringe benefits such as a tiara and jewels!



  How does one go off tpoic in a thread like this with a massive case of ADD??



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Well...I suppose I could school him...


----------



## Kfyr23

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> I agree with your attitude....altho maybe the Pirate is a "Leg" man...there are also "Butt" men and "other part" men.  Thankfully, I do not have a "Leg" man, because I do NOT wear heels anymore.



I am a Leg, Butt pretty much the whole woman man but I prefer a woman be herself. A woman that wears to much make-up or heels to be taller, or fake nails is just a turn off for me.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> How does one go off tpoic in a thread like this with a massive case of ADD??



Don't you love the way we have no problem talking about you when you're not here?


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Kfyr23 said:


> I am a Leg, Butt pretty much the whole woman man but I prefer a woman be herself. A woman that wears to much make-up or heels to be taller, or fake nails is just a turn off for me.



*Some* short women are more comfy in heels....my bridesmaid is like that.
*Some* women of all sizes feel more more feminine in heels.  That's fine.  I stand for a living, so heels are painful for me.


----------



## Kfyr23

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> *Some* short women are more comfy in heels....my bridesmaid is like that.
> *Some* women of all sizes feel more more feminine in heels.  That's fine.  I stand for a living, so heels are painful for me.



To each their own. I just know what I like


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Don't you love the way we have no problem talking about you when you're not here?



When i'm not here??  

You guys talk about me even when i am here!


----------



## DIS_MERI

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Good Friday morning everyone!! What do you all have planned this weekend?



Now that we are back home, I've got lots of laundry to do!  But, I'm kid free starting around 4pm tonight, so I'm also planning on going to the drive-in with some friends; they are showing Fu-Fu Panda 2 (my youngest called the first Fu-Fu Panda and I find myself unable to call it anything else!) and Green Lantern.  Lots of sleeping and some grocery shopping, church, and then the weekend will be gone before I know it!


----------



## CoasterAddict

Kfyr23 said:


> Yeah exactly I prefer a woman to be more relaxed and herself not a fake.


OK, I sincerely hope you are not asserting that a woman in heels cannot be relaxed and herself, or that she is necessarily "fake."


----------



## CoasterAddict

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I already asked DC if I was allowed to bring some to PA. I have _*many*_ shoes.



We should compare! I have a walk-in shoe closet.  (of course, I only buy them at 80-90% off. )


----------



## MICKEY88

Kfyr23 said:


> Yeah exactly I prefer a woman to be more relaxed and herself not a fake.



there is a BIG difference between what I mentioned and a woman who is fake


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> there is a BIG difference between what I mentioned and a woman who is fake



Thanks.


----------



## DCTooTall

CoasterAddict said:


> We should compare! I have a walk-in shoe closet.  (of course, I only buy them at 80-90% off. )



Somehow i just had the image of Carrie's closet from the SatC movie...



Sometimes i scare myself...


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> Somehow i just had the image of Carrie's closet from the SatC movie....



I wish. Nope. Imagine a big wire shelf unit full of shoe boxes. Much less glamorous but definitely functional.


----------



## MICKEY88

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> I agree with your attitude....altho maybe the Pirate is a "Leg" man...there are also "Butt" men and "other part" men.  Thankfully, I do not have a "Leg" man, because I do NOT wear heels anymore.



  ah yes, nothing like a great female peg leg...LOL
seriously though
the Pyrate   likes the whole package, however the brain and heart are the most important, if a woman can't stimulate and challenge me mentally I get bored to death, next is a good heart, I don't deal well with cold hearted people.. a great sense of humor is neccessary also..


I have done photo shoots with quite a few breathtakingly beautiful women, there is only one I would date,because the others just couldn't interest me on an intellectual level, the one I would date isn't a model, she actually did a jewelry photo shoot for me, because the model I had scheduled disappeared off the face of the earth.. she is also the Kryptonite I spoke of earlier in the week..


----------



## MICKEY88

Kfyr23 said:


> I am a Leg, Butt pretty much the whole woman man but I prefer a woman be herself. A woman that wears to much make-up or heels to be taller, or fake nails is just a turn off for me.



too much makeup is bad,, makeup done right is like putting a good wax job on a Lamborghini, it just  accentuates the Beauty.

Heels and nails are just accessories that add to the over all beauty of the woman,

kind of like taking a stock Charger, Camaro, Mustang and adding a set of custom wheels, if done right, it just takes the Beauty to a whole new level.

and LAdies/Princesses/Wenches, 
this is not meant to objectify women, just trying to put the whole thing in a perspective that most men would appreciate


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> too much makeup is bad,, makeup done right is like putting a good wax job on a Lamborghini, it just  accentuates the Beauty.
> 
> Heels and nails are just accessories that add to the over all beauty of the woman,
> 
> kind of like taking a stock Charger, Camaro, Mustang and adding a set of custom wheels, if done right, it just takes the Beauty to a whole new level.
> 
> and LAdies/Princesses/Wenches,
> this is not meant to objectify women, just trying to put the whole thing in a perspective that most men would appreciate



you just earned yourself a spot of rum at our Hershey meet!


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> you just earned yourself a spot of rum at our Hershey meet!



arise Princess, no need to genuflect..


----------



## Kfyr23

CoasterAddict said:


> OK, I sincerely hope you are not asserting that a woman in heels cannot be relaxed and herself, or that she is necessarily "fake."



Not at all, I am just saying that a woman should be herself. I would think you would rather a man be himself than wear a horrible looking toupee?


----------



## Kfyr23

MICKEY88 said:


> too much makeup is bad,, makeup done right is like putting a good wax job on a Lamborghini, it just  accentuates the Beauty.
> 
> Heels and nails are just accessories that add to the over all beauty of the woman,
> 
> kind of like taking a stock Charger, Camaro, Mustang and adding a set of custom wheels, if done right, it just takes the Beauty to a whole new level.
> 
> and LAdies/Princesses/Wenches,
> this is not meant to objectify women, just trying to put the whole thing in a perspective that most men would appreciate



Like I said to each their own. I prefer a natural look was all I was trying to conclude. 

I completely understand your point of view. Just not my taste.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

CoasterAddict said:


> We should compare! I have a walk-in shoe closet.  (of course, I only buy them at 80-90% off. )



My shoes outgrew my closet. I had to start keeping them in clear, stackable boxes so I could see what I had.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> My shoes outgrew my closet. I had to start keeping them in clear, stackable boxes so I could see what I had.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> When i'm not here??
> 
> You guys talk about me even when i am here!



And you're smart enough not to complain...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


>


----------



## ahoff

Well, on the ferry to CT, on my way to Boston. Have great weekend, just have my phone so not  much posting.  Oh, heels look great, but have to go with Kyle and t the shoe for the season now!he sandals.


----------



## taramoz

Hello all, I have been too quiet lately, sorry!  But I need moral support, this weekend is my first weekend without DD7 (she will be with ex for fathers day), how bad is it the first weekend?


----------



## DCTooTall

Anybody else been noticing some weird stuff in the thread lately?   like notification emails not arriving,  reply's showing before the message replied too,   etc?

  i'm wondering since we've broken 300 pages if we should go ahead and create the next thread in case the page count is causing some problems.




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> And you're smart enough not to complain...



I know I'm outnumbered.    Better to cut my losses.


----------



## Kfyr23

taramoz said:


> Hello all, I have been too quiet lately, sorry!  But I need moral support, this weekend is my first weekend without DD7 (she will be with ex for fathers day), how bad is it the first weekend?



I can say my ex has been gone for 2 years and every time my DD goes to her moms I get sad. I dont think it will every get easier but be strong.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

taramoz said:


> Hello all, I have been too quiet lately, sorry!  But I need moral support, this weekend is my first weekend without DD7 (she will be with ex for fathers day), how bad is it the first weekend?



Just try to keep yourself busy. It's still hard for me having to give up DS overnight.


----------



## DCTooTall

taramoz said:


> Hello all, I have been too quiet lately, sorry!  But I need moral support, this weekend is my first weekend without DD7 (she will be with ex for fathers day), how bad is it the first weekend?



WWeeellll....

  I don't have  a kid so I can't speak from experience,   But...

You have us to keep you company and busy.

Plus you can always look at it as a free babysitter for the weekend,   So you can go out and do stuff if you want without having to worry about being home in time to put her to bed.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Anybody else been noticing some weird stuff in the thread lately?   like notification emails not arriving,  reply's showing before the message replied too,   etc?
> 
> i'm wondering since we've broken 300 pages if we should go ahead and create the next thread in case the page count is causing some problems.
> 
> 
> I know I'm outnumbered.    Better to cut my losses.



I've definitely been noticing more and more posts out of order...


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I've definitely been noticing more and more posts out of order...



I thought it was just me.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

ahoff said:


> Well, on the ferry to CT, on my way to Boston. Have great weekend, just have my phone so not  much posting.  Oh, heels look great, but have to go with Kyle and t the shoe for the season now!he sandals.



Platform sandals, wedges...still plenty of good shoes...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Kfyr23 said:


> I thought it was just me.



Yup, time for a new thread.


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> Hello all, I have been too quiet lately, sorry!  But I need moral support, this weekend is my first weekend without DD7 (she will be with ex for fathers day), how bad is it the first weekend?



you have your friends here to lean on.. and I'm available if you need any immoral support..


----------



## taramoz

Kfyr23 said:


> I can say my ex has been gone for 2 years and every time my DD goes to her moms I get sad. I dont think it will every get easier but be strong.



Thanks!!  It has been dragging me down all week dreading it, but I am going to do my best.



DCTooTall said:


> WWeeellll....
> 
> I don't have  a kid so I can't speak from experience,   But...
> 
> You have us to keep you company and busy.
> 
> Plus you can always look at it as a free babysitter for the weekend,   So you can go out and do stuff if you want without having to worry about being home in time to put her to bed.



Good to know that I can bother you guys and gals all night if needed!!!



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Just try to keep yourself busy. It's still hard for me having to give up DS overnight.



I think I have a pretty filled up weekend with the exception of tonight, I am trying to find something to keep me busy tonight, I may be very chatty later...



MICKEY88 said:


> you have your friends here to lean on.. and I'm available if you need any immoral support..



This made me laugh, thank you, I needed that!


----------



## MICKEY88

taramoz said:


> , 1.
> I am trying to find something to keep me busy tonight,
> 2.This made me laugh, thank you, I needed that!



1. I can give you the number for the Pyrate hotline. 

2. You are very very welcome    I'm a Pyrate I specialize in immoral support, and activities..


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Anybody else been noticing some weird stuff in the thread lately?   like notification emails not arriving,  reply's showing before the message replied too,   etc?



I think it's because our conversations bounce from subject to subject so quickly, that the server is spinning in circles, and can't keep things straight.


----------



## NJDiva

ok!! I feel like drinkin! anyone else on board??!
I am so exhausted I feel like I've face-planted into the wall everyday this week!
think I'm going with the bff to pick up her college roommate to have a few "adult beverages"


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> ok!! I feel like drinkin! anyone else on board??!
> I am so exhausted I feel like I've face-planted into the wall everyday this week!
> think I'm going with the bff to pick up her college roommate to have a few "adult beverages"



why didn't ya make that offer 2 weeks ago when I was in Jersey


----------



## DCTooTall

New thread created.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2742308


Hopefully we don't lose anybody on the flip over this time.


----------



## CoasterAddict

Kfyr23 said:


> Not at all, I am just saying that a woman should be herself. I would think you would rather a man be himself than wear a horrible looking toupee?


Agreed about the toupee. I don't think those are analogous. But not worth an extended conversation, I don't think.


----------



## CoasterAddict

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> My shoes outgrew my closet. I had to start keeping them in clear, stackable boxes so I could see what I had.



I keep them in the boxes they come in, but I tape a photo of the shoe to the end of the box.  

And, of course, file them on the shelves by color.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

CoasterAddict said:


> I keep them in the boxes they come in, but I tape a photo of the shoe to the end of the box.
> 
> And, of course, file them on the shelves by color.



That's it! I am now officially naming you and Darcy as my shoe sisters.


----------



## ToddRN

What a hoot reading ladies' posts here about shoes- just give me a pair of tennis shoes and I'm good to go!!!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

ToddRN said:


> What a hoot reading ladies' posts here about shoes- just give me a pair of tennis shoes and I'm good to go!!!!!



Todd, we have moved to the new Singles Social Club: Its STILL 5'OClock Somewhere thread. . .Same people, this one will get shut down because it is soooo long.


----------

